# Disboutiquers Part 18 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]


----------



## NaeNae

I made the move, safe and sound.


----------



## teresajoy

am I first, am I??

Darn 40 second rule!!!


----------



## NaeNae

OMG, I've never been 1st post on a new thread!  WooHoo!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I made it!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Yeah! I'm Here!!!


----------



## jessica52877

This is as close to 1st as I'll ever get!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> I love crying baby pictures.  Really, how often are our kids all clean and neat looking anyway?  I have a great one of Jackson on the beach, screaming and you see my hand smearing purple suntan lotion on him.



Too funny! You should post it! 
The first time we took Corey to the beach he screamed and screamed!!! He really did not like it!


----------



## jessica52877

Since I was still digging for real castle pictures I'll stilll post them! Took me long enough to find them!











Wendy edited them so we were all in one picture together but I can't find it on the computer!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thought you guys would like this site too - it is called JIBJAB.
Here is our link - cracks up Juliet and she wants it played over & over & over.

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/0Q5tC9LiCjt6GAyq


----------



## HeatherSue

Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!

I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!


----------



## princessmom29

OMG am I actually on the first page??


----------



## revrob

I'm here!  Now I can get back to sewing!


----------



## snubie

First page?  Maybe for once I will keep up with this thread.  Unlikely but I can try.

Teresa - Thanks for the heads up on Facebook.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

First page please?!?!?!?!?

Edited !!


----------



## phins_jazy

yeah!!!  I'm not after page 10 this time!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Do I get a treat for inspiring the castle/custom last few pages???


----------



## Buckeye Princess

My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Too funny! You should post it!
> The first time we took Corey to the beach he screamed and screamed!!! He really did not like it!



It's pre-digital and pre knowing how to make it so.  S orry!



jessica52877 said:


> Since I was still digging for real castle pictures I'll stilll post them! Took me long enough to find them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy edited them so we were all in one picture together but I can't find it on the computer!



These are good Jessica!



HeatherSue said:


> Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!
> 
> I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!




I commented on the last thread ( and then it got moved and I almost missed page one!)  But anyway.....I love this picture of the three of you!  Fabulous and you all look so happy together!!


----------



## carrie6466

Wow, I never made page 2 before!


----------



## jessica52877

Buckeye Princess said:


> My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!



I wanted to give you a nice welcome since we ran through the last few pages on the other thread! So welcome to our little group!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

While I was busy sewing you guys are having fun

I have one shirt done, and halfway through the next one

. . . I loved all the pictures,





HeatherSue said:


> I have a deplorable lack of pictures from our last trip.  But, here's one of the kids by the wishing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my favorite picture of the whole trip- the three of us on Splash Mountain.



 this one is my favorite!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!
> 
> I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!



I love this picture dear sister! You guys were having fun! 


snubie said:


> First page?  Maybe for once I will keep up with this thread.  Unlikely but I can try.
> 
> Teresa - Thanks for the heads up on Facebook.


No problem! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> First page please?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Edited !!


You made it!!! YAY!! Now stick around more, I love seeing your posts! 


Buckeye Princess said:


> My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!



I digitized something once out of complete desperation! After that I decided that digitizers don't charge NEARLY enough for their designs!!!  !! My sister is an amazing digitizer, and I bow down to her skilz!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Yay!!! i made it, and now I can go back to shopping at Heathersue's etsy store! LOL


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I have a deplorable lack of pictures from our last trip.  But, here's one of the kids by the wishing well.


They look so cute! Don't fall in guys!


----------



## teresajoy

Big Give

We still have lots of spots open on the latest Big Give

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626

Anyone up to sewing for a 5 month old little boy?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!

Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> You should be able to use a 5x7 design and just make it a tad bit smaller to fit your 6.8x4" hoop.  Although, you do lose some design quality when you resize designs, so beware of that.





teresajoy said:


> I don't have this machine, but from what I saw online, it looks like it only does a 4x4 design.  You can try putting a larger desing on your card and putting it on the machine, it will tell you if it won't work.


I wondered about that.  Now matter what I can give it a try, since I'll be purchasing Hearther's designs and they come in all three sizes I can at least try!
Either way I'm pretty small as is my little one, so 4x4 will work for a while.  It was a free machine and I got the PED basic really cheap so no complaining from me!!  Now, I just have to find the 4x4s I want!

Thanks!



revrob said:


> I've got a pair of jeans embroidering on the machine right this very minute.  I should be more attentive, but I'm on the Dis instead.  That probably means that the machine is going to eat the jeans at any second.



Ok, when you applique jeans on an embroidery machine how to you stabilize?  I have the iron on, tear away stabilizer right now.  Do you use that??  One/Two sheets?  Do you hoop so that the stabilizer is in the hoop or not?  And do you use a spray on to place the applique fabric??

Thanks so much!!!


Great stuff everyone!!  I am slowly getting things done for our December trip.  I have been so busy with all that, that I actually bought my daughters Halloween outfit!!
I'll post pics eventually hopefully!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Yeah! I made it... LOVED all the photos! I'd post some, but have too much work to do.... Just checking in to break up the day...........


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.



That is a great picture!  I've not ever seen it, I don't think.  Is the skirt on the dress a sheerish fabric?  It looks so pretty!



froggy33 said:


> I wondered about that.  Now matter what I can give it a try, since I'll be purchasing Hearther's designs and they come in all three sizes I can at least try!
> Either way I'm pretty small as is my little one, so 4x4 will work for a while.  It was a free machine and I got the PED basic really cheap so no complaining from me!!  Now, I just have to find the 4x4s I want!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, when you applique jeans on an embroidery machine how to you stabilize?  I have the iron on, tear away stabilizer right now.  Do you use that??  One/Two sheets?  Do you hoop so that the stabilizer is in the hoop or not?  And do you use a spray on to place the applique fabric??
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone!!  I am slowly getting things done for our December trip.  I have been so busy with all that, that I actually bought my daughters Halloween outfit!!
> I'll post pics eventually hopefully!!




This is what I do on embroidered jeans.  I hoop tear away stabilizer, then I place the jeans where I want them to be, pin them down on the stabilizer, do a basting stitch around the design & stitch.  It works for me.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.



She looked so pretty in her Cinderella gown!



Buckeye Princess said:


> My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!



Welcome!!! and good luck with the digitizing...something I would like to do in the future.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.




Great picture.  I do recognize your location, and yep, the castle is definately behind her!  Did you make that gown?  It's lovely!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.



Jenna looks so pretty! 



froggy33 said:


> I wondered about that.  Now matter what I can give it a try, since I'll be purchasing Hearther's designs and they come in all three sizes I can at least try!
> Either way I'm pretty small as is my little one, so 4x4 will work for a while.  It was a free machine and I got the PED basic really cheap so no complaining from me!!  Now, I just have to find the 4x4s I want!
> 
> Thanks!


4x4s are acutally a nice size if you ask me. That's all that I can do. I've been pretty happy with mine.


----------



## emcreative

New thread!  MMMM smells fresh!


----------



## ibesue

Wow!  Did I make it to page 3 or 4???  Thanks for the heads up on facebook!!  Speaking of facebook, how many play CafeWorld??  Those little things just eat and eat and eat!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thought you guys would like this site too - it is called JIBJAB.
> Here is our link - cracks up Juliet and she wants it played over & over & over.
> 
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/0Q5tC9LiCjt6GAyq



That was funny!!



HeatherSue said:


> Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!
> 
> I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!



So cute and you guys were having such a fun time!!!  I will have to go back to see the end of the last thread.  I saw the picture of Mary Poppins and that turned out so cute!!



Buckeye Princess said:


> My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!



Welcome to the group.  Digitizing is not easy or fun!    I gladly pay my digitizers to do the work!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.



Awww Jenna is so cute!!!  Did you make her dress??  Its beautiful!  



revrob said:


> That is a great picture!  I've not ever seen it, I don't think.  Is the skirt on the dress a sheerish fabric?  It looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I do on embroidered jeans.  I hoop tear away stabilizer, then I place the jeans where I want them to be, pin them down on the stabilizer, do a basting stitch around the design & stitch.  It works for me.



I read on a couple of yahoo groups about stabilizer and lately they all just hoop the stabilizer and pin on to the hoop.  I think that sounds cheaper than always using the sticky stuff, which is what I do.  I am going to be making a few things this weekend and will try just hooping the stabilizer!


----------



## jenb1023

Geez!  I saw the heads up on FB and dang work got in the way and I am relegated to page three.

I've got some works in progress for our trip that is one week from today and should have some stuff to share this weekend!


----------



## waughzee

Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!  

I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!

In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!


----------



## tricia

Loved everyone's castle photos.  Don't have one to share right now.


----------



## karebear1

OMG!!! Page 3 again?!?!?  LOSER!


----------



## hollybearsmom

Just wanted say hi, I'm lurking and looking for inspiration for the kids for our next trip.  I don't have any customs, I barely mastered iron-ons, but
we have a plain clothes castle pic....


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.





Close up:





Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.


----------



## bear_mom

Teresa, thanks for the link to the pockets. Maybe I'll get brave and try them.

Emily


----------



## froggy33

revrob said:


> This is what I do on embroidered jeans.  I hoop tear away stabilizer, then I place the jeans where I want them to be, pin them down on the stabilizer, do a basting stitch around the design & stitch.  It works for me.



Hmmm...so you don't hoop the jeans at all??  Just make sure they are flat on the stabilizer??  I'll definitely have to try this.  I am pretty excited.  I like making my "by hand" applique, but machine will definitely speed things up!!

Thanks!


----------



## Jennia

*PATTERN HELP!!!*

How can I alter the bodice part of the Precious Pattern so it looks more like this: http://www.gonemovies.com/www/MyWebFilms/Drama/WizardDorothy2.jpg

TIA!


----------



## tricia

Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.

I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.





Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!

And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I knew I'd miss the move today!  We're having a great time already. I drove over this morning and checked in at about ten and our room was ready yea!  This is the first time for me using online checkin and I like having everything ready and waiting.  I think the guard at the gate announced our arrival because after we self parked and walked to the front door the cm there asked if we were the Willits family as soon as we walked up, and the girls were greeted by name.  We spent the morning swimming and now the teenagers (Marissa brought a friend) went for a walk while Im staying quiet so Rebecca can get a nap.  We'll head over to MK after 4:00   
Loved seeing the castle pics... When I get home I'll look for the one from Marissas first trip.  It was in 1996 when it was in the process of being turned into that hideous pink cake for the 25 birthday.  

I'm on facebook too.  Is there a disgroup there?  If so, can I play too?  

Have a great Friday!


----------



## emcreative

waughzee said:


> Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!
> 
> I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!
> 
> In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!



Great picture.  Welcome, Laura..Oh, and I've been here just long enough to know not to tell the ladies and Tom here that you "don't sew"...they CHANGE that!



hollybearsmom said:


> Just wanted say hi, I'm lurking and looking for inspiration for the kids for our next trip.  I don't have any customs, I barely mastered iron-ons, but
> we have a plain clothes castle pic....


Welcome!  LOL They'll all get to you soon enough, too, and you'll be making customs!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.




I LOVE THIS.  I would snatch it up for "Phineas" and "Ferb" right away!  It looks great and the fabric is to die for.


----------



## abc123mom

Love all the castle pictures.  I've been taking care of sick kids for nearly 3 weeks now, but it looks like FINALLY all will be healthy for our trip Tuesday...thank goodness.  

SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.  

Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.


----------



## PrincessMickey

I made it. I haven't been sewing much after I made DS his costume. This new job is taking a lot of getting used to. I work 3:30 to midnight Wed thru Thurs so I've been napping just about every chance I get. I still have to get up to get DS to school every day then come home to nap. Today DH let me sleep in and took care of school for me. Hopefully he will take over this for me so I can sleep a little more. Hopefully I will have the 2 bowling shirts I have in the planning process done by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## LauraP22

Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008 











Look at Cam looking at Hook in this one   This was a neat moment for us.  Captain hook stopped on his way to his character meeting spot to bring a flower to Gabi and the CM called our family over for a picture and let us be first in line.  It was really cool 




















Never give me a chance to post photos of my kids   I always go overboard


----------



## waughzee

emcreative said:


> Great picture.  Welcome, Laura..Oh, and I've been here just long enough to know not to tell the ladies and Tom here that you "don't sew"...they CHANGE that!



Let me rephrase....I _can_ sew, I just don't sew.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> That is a great picture!  I've not ever seen it, I don't think.  Is the skirt on the dress a sheerish fabric?  It looks so pretty!


I think there are like 3 layers of the sheer fabric on the skirt. The top layer has glitter on it.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Great picture.  I do recognize your location, and yep, the castle is definately behind her!  Did you make that gown?  It's lovely!





teresajoy said:


> Jenna looks so pretty!
> 
> 
> 4x4s are acutally a nice size if you ask me. That's all that I can do. I've been pretty happy with mine.


I like the 4x4 just fine too!



emcreative said:


> New thread!  MMMM smells fresh!


I love the new thread smell. It reminds me of new car smell.



ibesue said:


> Awww Jenna is so cute!!!  Did you make her dress??  Its beautiful!


 Thank you all for the compliments on the pic of Jenna. I did not make the dress. I bought it from a sweet lady on etsy. Jenna decided she wanted a Cinderella dress one week before we left for WDW, so I found this one on etsy and it was ready made. The lady was really sweet and got it to me in like 3 days. Jenna got so many compliments when she was wearing the dress.



tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )


Very cute!! I love it!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I'm not a loser yet, right?  I hopefully at least made it to page 4!  I still need to post photos from my trip in September as well as my halloween outfits and the costume I am working on.  Sorry!

I have to say that I just made a pair of easy fit pants....those are so quick and simple!  Why didn't I try those earlier?!  I also made the precious dress of Carla's for the first time!  I so love her!  I can't believe the things I have been able to make with her patterns!!!!  Don't worry, I will post pics soon...I have to finish adding ruffles to my pants and try and make a hat too first.


----------



## disneymomof1

Checking in, better late than never


----------



## bear_mom

Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.

Cara wanted to be a nurse:





Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)





Thanks for looking.


----------



## NaeNae

I just purchased our tickets for MVMCP for the 18th of Dec.  That is the last night for the party so it will probably be crowded but oh well we'll be there.

Now to figure out customs.  Any help or ideas will be appreciated.  I need them for DGD5, DGD3 and DGS1.  We will be doing the Christmas Party, and all 4 parks.


----------



## teresajoy

waughzee said:


> Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!
> 
> I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!
> 
> In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!



Hi Laura!!!   I love the picture of you and your son! 



hollybearsmom said:


> Just wanted say hi, I'm lurking and looking for inspiration for the kids for our next trip.  I don't have any customs, I barely mastered iron-ons, but
> we have a plain clothes castle pic....



Cute picture! 



tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.



Your family is right, it's great! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew I'd miss the move today!  We're having a great time already. I drove over this morning and checked in at about ten and our room was ready yea!  This is the first time for me using online checkin and I like having everything ready and waiting.  I think the guard at the gate announced our arrival because after we self parked and walked to the front door the cm there asked if we were the Willits family as soon as we walked up, and the girls were greeted by name.  We spent the morning swimming and now the teenagers (Marissa brought a friend) went for a walk while Im staying quiet so Rebecca can get a nap.  We'll head over to MK after 4:00
> Loved seeing the castle pics... When I get home I'll look for the one from Marissas first trip.  It was in 1996 when it was in the process of being turned into that hideous pink cake for the 25 birthday.
> 
> I'm on facebook too.  Is there a disgroup there?  If so, can I play too?
> 
> Have a great Friday!



I liked the pink cake!  !  I'd love to see the pictures! 

Have a great time!!! I can't believe your room was ready so early! 



LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




LOVE all the pictures!!!


waughzee said:


> Let me rephrase....I _can_ sew, I just don't sew.



 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm not a loser yet, right?  I hopefully at least made it to page 4!  I still need to post photos from my trip in September as well as my halloween outfits and the costume I am working on.  Sorry!
> 
> I have to say that I just made a pair of easy fit pants....those are so quick and simple!  Why didn't I try those earlier?!  I also made the precious dress of Carla's for the first time!  I so love her!  I can't believe the things I have been able to make with her patterns!!!!  Don't worry, I will post pics soon...I have to finish adding ruffles to my pants and try and make a hat too first.



Remember, a loser is someone who just hasn't won yet! (that's what Jeanne's Lily says!) 

I love the Easy Fits!!! aren't they great! 



bear_mom said:


> Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.
> 
> Cara wanted to be a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Great job!!! I LOOOVE the Felicity dress!!! I want to get Felicity!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi Everyone....I am kind of new here, mostly lurking, but I have joined the Big Give and I will be participating AFTER christmas...sorry.  I am far too commited to some sewing for my brother's FMG group for his Army unit.

ANYWAY....my daughter is an ROTC cadet at Ole Miss and I wanted to make snuggies for her and her friend.  I have the pattern, but I sent my mom to buy the fabric and she bought the wrong stuff....so now I have 6 yards of the fleese without Colonel Rebal and this is bad 

SO I thought.....HMMMMM maybe someone on these boards could tell me if an applique on fleece is possible of if perhaps I have truely lost my mind.  I was thinking I could find a clip art of the Colonel guy, blow him us and just use plain red Fleece. 

What do you think??  Any suggestions??


----------



## Granna4679

I made it before we finished page 4.  I just started lurking (and a few posts)  about halfway through thread #17.  I am in love with this thread.  We leave in the morning for Disney (with DD, son in law, and two granddaughters).  We are all very excited.  I have made customs for each of them for each of the 9 days @ Disney (I even made custom overalls for DD and son in law).  Can't wait to post them when we get back.  Not sure how much I will get to check the thread but I will catch up when we get back.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, I'll try this again.  I tried to post an hour ago & it was taking forever to go through & I had to leave my dessk.  I get back & it's telling me I have to wait to post???  I haven't posted at all today.  

Oh well, I still made it before page 30 this time.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, I'll try this again.  I tried to post an hour ago & it was taking forever to go through & I had to leave my desk.  I get back & it's telling me I have to wait to post???  I haven't posted at all today.  

Oh well, I still made it before page 30 this time.

ggrrrrrr....it did it again.  Stupid quick post thing-y.

And now it double posts.  Not my day.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lost my mutiquotes I guess...and Im on like, what? page 4...sigh...

I found the Anita Goodesigns at the dealer where I bought my machine and I love them. I own the princess-y one, the ballet bears and the jungle animals.
When I went for my lesson she asked what I wanted to learn and I said Id like to learn how to do applique- Machine Embroidery, and I was planning to buy the ballet bear cd- so she said I could pick one and we did it on some scrap batiste. We also learned the tension was a little off on the machine- and she fixed that...think Ill use my "test" bear for a pillow or something.

Now I want to make a pair of easy fit pants in corduroy and do the applique on the leg. Any tricks to getting it lined up properly on the leg?

I saw the monthly club. very interesting!

TOADSTOOL......Did you get your Sew Beautiful magazine?  SO much better than the last one!!

Has anyone done the larger sized Kimberbelle doll? Is that done "in the hoop" too as the little one is?


----------



## mickimousemama

Thought I would jump in on the castle pictures, I don't have hardly any pictures on this computer of our trip in 06 so this is the best I have


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> lost my mutiquotes I guess...and Im on like, what? page 4...sigh...
> 
> I found the Anita Goodesigns at the dealer where I bought my machine and I love them. I own the princess-y one, the ballet bears and the jungle animals.
> When I went for my lesson she asked what I wanted to learn and I said Id like to learn how to do applique- Machine Embroidery, and I was planning to buy the ballet bear cd- so she said I could pick one and we did it on some scrap batiste. We also learned the tension was a little off on the machine- and she fixed that...think Ill use my "test" bear for a pillow or something.
> 
> Now I want to make a pair of easy fit pants in corduroy and do the applique on the leg. Any tricks to getting it lined up properly on the leg?
> 
> I saw the monthly club. very interesting!
> 
> TOADSTOOL......Did you get your Sew Beautiful magazine?  SO much better than the last one!!
> 
> Has anyone done the larger sized Kimberbelle doll? Is that done "in the hoop" too as the little one is?




I picked up the newest Sew Beautiful yesterday.  There are some GREAT things in there!  

The larger kimberbell doll (the 24" one? is that the one you're talking about?) - anyway, it's not in the hoop.  It's all on a sewing machine.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Wow - already on page 5! Love all the castle pics!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Camping Griswalds said:


> I commented on the last thread ( and then it got moved and I almost missed page one!)  But anyway.....I love this picture of the three of you!  Fabulous and you all look so happy together!!


We were having such a GREAT time!  That picture makes me happy!



Buckeye Princess said:


> My goodness you all are an active bunch. haha I'm going to have to work hard to keep up. My goal for this weekend is to learn how to use the software on my machine to create embroidery designs from a regular picture. I'm scared!..... But I'm also cheap and buying designs is expensive!



 to the thread!! 



teresajoy said:


> They look so cute! Don't fall in guys!



I really think they were considering getting in there.  It was one of the days that the heat index was about 110!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.


Jenna looks SO pretty!



waughzee said:


> Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!
> 
> I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!
> 
> In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!


What a wonderful picture! I love it!



karebear1 said:


> OMG!!! Page 3 again?!?!?  LOSER!


Bite your tongue, lady!   I've been missing you!



hollybearsmom said:


> Just wanted say hi, I'm lurking and looking for inspiration for the kids for our next trip.  I don't have any customs, I barely mastered iron-ons, but
> we have a plain clothes castle pic....


I hate to admit it, but Disney can be very fun in "plain" clothes, too!  This picture is great!



tricia said:


>


WOW!! You did a fantastic job on that applique!! I had to go back and look because I thought it was a machine applique! 



tricia said:


>


You are adorable!! I love the skirt- it's perfect!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew I'd miss the move today!  We're having a great time already. I drove over this morning and checked in at about ten and our room was ready yea!  This is the first time for me using online checkin and I like having everything ready and waiting.  I think the guard at the gate announced our arrival because after we self parked and walked to the front door the cm there asked if we were the Willits family as soon as we walked up, and the girls were greeted by name.  We spent the morning swimming and now the teenagers (Marissa brought a friend) went for a walk while Im staying quiet so Rebecca can get a nap.  We'll head over to MK after 4:00
> 
> I'm on facebook too.  Is there a disgroup there?  If so, can I play too?


We have a group on facebook, but we don't post there much.  But, it's a good place to start "friending" people! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Frou-Frou-By-HeatherSue/121682319728#/group.php?gid=46334585287&ref=ts
Make sure you "friend" me, if you haven't yet!



abc123mom said:


> SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.
> 
> Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.


My only suggestion would be to completely  unthread it, change your needle, clean out the bobbin case, and then rethread it.   I hope you get it figure out!



LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008


I love all the pictures!  I am quoting this one because Sawyer saw it and he loves it!



bear_mom said:


>


Wow! Great job on both of these!! I haven't had the guts to do a commercial pattern in about a year!  I am hooked on CarlaC.  But, your Felicity it fantastic!! 



teresajoy said:


> I liked the pink cake!


Me too, I thought it was cool!  If they would have left it that way, I would NOT have been happy!  I loved the gold figures on it a few years back.  Those were so neat!  



syncsk8mom said:


> SO I thought.....HMMMMM maybe someone on these boards could tell me if an applique on fleece is possible of if perhaps I have truely lost my mind.  I was thinking I could find a clip art of the Colonel guy, blow him us and just use plain red Fleece.
> 
> What do you think??  Any suggestions??


I think you could applique on fleece just fine!  



mickimousemama said:


> Thought I would jump in on the castle pictures, I don't have hardly any pictures on this computer of our trip in 06 so this is the best I have



That's really cool!


----------



## LauraP22

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone done the larger sized Kimberbelle doll? Is that done "in the hoop" too as the little one is?



I made one, she is not in the hoop.  She does come with a machine embroidery face file though


----------



## Colleen27

5 pages already?!?


----------



## 2cutekidz

tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )




I LOVE this!!  You did an awesome job on the skirt, and you look so cute!!


----------



## busy mommy

I'm glad I had time to check in today.  We are on our way out the door for a Halloween camping trip.  I would have been lost when I looked for everyone on Monday.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sweetstitches

Don't know if this is going to be page 5 or 6, but it's better than where I usually end up.



tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.



I think it turned out great!  We are big Curious George fans here.




tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )



You look cute!



abc123mom said:


> Love all the castle pictures.  I've been taking care of sick kids for nearly 3 weeks now, but it looks like FINALLY all will be healthy for our trip Tuesday...thank goodness.
> 
> SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.
> 
> Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.



I was going to say the same thing that Heather said about rethreading and such.  Sometimes a tiny piece of thread gets stuck somewhere, esp. in the bobbin area.  Also change the needle; there could be a burr on it.




LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Cam looking at Hook in this one   This was a neat moment for us.  Captain hook stopped on his way to his character meeting spot to bring a flower to Gabi and the CM called our family over for a picture and let us be first in line.  It was really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never give me a chance to post photos of my kids   I always go overboard



Great pictures and cute kids & cute customs.




bear_mom said:


> Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.
> 
> Cara wanted to be a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



They turned out great!  Am I the only one who does have/hasn't started Halloween costumes yet.  I usually LOVE Halloween, and I just think I'm so stressed/tired/whatever that I don't even want to think about it.  I need to get on it this weekend.




LauraP22 said:


> I made one, she is not in the hoop.  She does come with a machine embroidery face file though



That's really cute and a great picture.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Man, I go to one four hour job interview, and y'all leave me behind.  I don't know what to think; ok, guess I'll go and actually read the thread now


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Man, I go to one four hour job interview, and y'all leave me behind.  I don't know what to think; ok, guess I'll go and actually read the thread now



How did it go?  Four hours is a LONG job interview!


----------



## kathyell

Okay, trying to get in before page 10!

I love the stripwork Halloween skirt and the Felicity dress.

I should have been able to post a picture of my apron with HeatherSue's birthday appliques on it since I went and got the thread I needed yesterday, but then the Queen tracks came out for Rock Band 2 and I found myself otherwise engaged away from my sewing machine last night! (I must get more sewing discipline.)


----------



## Tweevil

Checking in...


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

syncsk8mom said:


> Hi Everyone....I am kind of new here, mostly lurking, but I have joined the Big Give and I will be participating AFTER christmas...sorry.  I am far too commited to some sewing for my brother's FMG group for his Army unit.
> 
> ANYWAY....my daughter is an ROTC cadet at Ole Miss and I wanted to make snuggies for her and her friend.  I have the pattern, but I sent my mom to buy the fabric and she bought the wrong stuff....so now I have 6 yards of the fleese without Colonel Rebal and this is bad
> 
> SO I thought.....HMMMMM maybe someone on these boards could tell me if an applique on fleece is possible of if perhaps I have truely lost my mind.  I was thinking I could find a clip art of the Colonel guy, blow him us and just use plain red Fleece.
> 
> What do you think??  Any suggestions??



Yes you can applique on fleece.  I have done it for my boys and others several times.  I would say put the mascot on the snuggie, or you can do Ole Miss in embroidery or applique letters.  You could put ROTC in Ole Miss colors also.  (Yes, I have made my share of snuggies.  We live in Tuscaloosa, Alabama though so ours usually include houndstooth, an elephant, or UA.  I will say my sons' preschool afternoon helpers at school love the snuggies.)  Another suggestion would be to use a blue zipper for your snuggie to incorporate the colors in there too.  Either way your daughter will love it!

Dawn


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone done the larger sized Kimberbelle doll? Is that done "in the hoop" too as the little one is?


Nope, the big one is not in the hoop but the face embroidery is available for the machine or by hand.  I am making 3 24 inch Kimberbell dolls right now - I just have to finish the hair on the last one this weekend.


LauraP22 said:


> I made one, she is not in the hoop.  She does come with a machine embroidery face file though



Very cute.


----------



## tricia

emcreative said:


> I LOVE THIS.  I would snatch it up for "Phineas" and "Ferb" right away!  It looks great and the fabric is to die for.



Thank you .  I love the fabric, my aunt gave me like 3 yards of it, I tried to find some more, but the only success I had was 1 yd for $20 on ebay, and I wasn't going to pay that. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Very cute!! I love it!!



Thank you.



bear_mom said:


> Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.
> 
> Cara wanted to be a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love the nurses costume.  It looks great with the tunic.




teresajoy said:


> Your family is right, it's great!
> 
> !



Thank you.



HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! You did a fantastic job on that applique!! I had to go back and look because I thought it was a machine applique!
> 
> 
> You are adorable!! I love the skirt- it's perfect!
> 
> !



Awww, you're gonna make me blush.  Thank you very much.



2cutekidz said:


> I LOVE this!!  You did an awesome job on the skirt, and you look so cute!!



Glad you stopped by.  I tried to post a comment on your blog, but then I couldnt remember my google username, and then it kicked me out...
Thank you, your instructions were great, it was quite easy.



sweetstitches said:


> I think it turned out great!  We are big Curious George fans here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look cute!
> 
> .



Thank you.


----------



## livndisney

Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

tricia said:


>



It looks GREAT!!!!  



tricia said:


>



So cute!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew I'd miss the move today!  We're having a great time already. I drove over this morning and checked in at about ten and our room was ready yea!  This is the first time for me using online checkin and I like having everything ready and waiting.  I think the guard at the gate announced our arrival because after we self parked and walked to the front door the cm there asked if we were the Willits family as soon as we walked up, and the girls were greeted by name.  We spent the morning swimming and now the teenagers (Marissa brought a friend) went for a walk while Im staying quiet so Rebecca can get a nap.  We'll head over to MK after 4:00
> Loved seeing the castle pics... When I get home I'll look for the one from Marissas first trip.  It was in 1996 when it was in the process of being turned into that hideous pink cake for the 25 birthday.
> 
> I'm on facebook too.  Is there a disgroup there?  If so, can I play too?
> 
> Have a great Friday!



Have fun!!!!!  Enjoy your trip.



abc123mom said:


> Love all the castle pictures.  I've been taking care of sick kids for nearly 3 weeks now, but it looks like FINALLY all will be healthy for our trip Tuesday...thank goodness.
> 
> SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.
> 
> Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.



No ideas on the machine...maybe change the needle, and rethread...but I am glad that everyone is well for your trip!



bear_mom said:


> Thanks for looking.



Love the costumes!



NaeNae said:


> I just purchased our tickets for MVMCP for the 18th of Dec.  That is the last night for the party so it will probably be crowded but oh well we'll be there.
> 
> Now to figure out customs.  Any help or ideas will be appreciated.  I need them for DGD5, DGD3 and DGS1.  We will be doing the Christmas Party, and all 4 parks.



How exciting!!  We have never done the MVMCP and would love to some day!



syncsk8mom said:


> Hi Everyone....I am kind of new here, mostly lurking, but I have joined the Big Give and I will be participating AFTER christmas...sorry.  I am far too commited to some sewing for my brother's FMG group for his Army unit.
> 
> ANYWAY....my daughter is an ROTC cadet at Ole Miss and I wanted to make snuggies for her and her friend.  I have the pattern, but I sent my mom to buy the fabric and she bought the wrong stuff....so now I have 6 yards of the fleese without Colonel Rebal and this is bad
> 
> SO I thought.....HMMMMM maybe someone on these boards could tell me if an applique on fleece is possible of if perhaps I have truely lost my mind.  I was thinking I could find a clip art of the Colonel guy, blow him us and just use plain red Fleece.
> 
> What do you think??  Any suggestions??



Welcome!!  I have never done applique on fleece, but I don't see why it is not possible.  I am thinking you will need to put something like the Sulky Solvvy on the top so the stitches won't sink into the fleece.



mickimousemama said:


> Thought I would jump in on the castle pictures, I don't have hardly any pictures on this computer of our trip in 06 so this is the best I have



I love the picture!!  Very creative..



ireland_nicole said:


> Man, I go to one four hour job interview, and y'all leave me behind.  I don't know what to think; ok, guess I'll go and actually read the thread now



How did the interview go?  Hope you get the job.  That's a really long interview.


----------



## eyor44

Does anyone still have the thread to the fabric swap that was going on and then shut down? Someone posted a story book dress on there and I was trying to remember how they put the pieces together. I am going to use CarlaC's Stripework Jumper pattern. 

If anyone has any pictures of any they have done or can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!


----------



## PrincessKell

OK IM here six pages later.  At least I check facebook to learn about the move. hahaha  (thanks for that tip Teresa!)  

Im tired and sick....again. But working on some tutu's. and maybe a minnie mouse costume.  

Now going back to page one to catch up before i get lost in another move. hahaha


Hey, my post count is 1-2-3-4! hehehe


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!



Ohhh, talk about NOT FAIR!


----------



## jessica52877

waughzee said:


> Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!
> 
> I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!
> 
> In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!



Cute picture! Your bows are the best!



karebear1 said:


> OMG!!! Page 3 again?!?!?  LOSER!



Teresa beat me to it, but Jeanne's Lily kindly explaned to her mother the day what a loser was! Not a name you call someone but someone who just didn't win!



tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )



Super duper cute! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew I'd miss the move today!  We're having a great time already. I drove over this morning and checked in at about ten and our room was ready yea!  This is the first time for me using online checkin and I like having everything ready and waiting.  I think the guard at the gate announced our arrival because after we self parked and walked to the front door the cm there asked if we were the Willits family as soon as we walked up, and the girls were greeted by name.  We spent the morning swimming and now the teenagers (Marissa brought a friend) went for a walk while Im staying quiet so Rebecca can get a nap.  We'll head over to MK after 4:00
> Loved seeing the castle pics... When I get home I'll look for the one from Marissas first trip.  It was in 1996 when it was in the process of being turned into that hideous pink cake for the 25 birthday.
> 
> I'm on facebook too.  Is there a disgroup there?  If so, can I play too?
> 
> Have a great Friday!



Make sure you friend me too! 



abc123mom said:


> Love all the castle pictures.  I've been taking care of sick kids for nearly 3 weeks now, but it looks like FINALLY all will be healthy for our trip Tuesday...thank goodness.
> 
> SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.
> 
> Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.



My suggestion is similar. Usually when the machine eats something it is because there is alot of dust or threads in the bobbin area. Clean it out really really well and check for super tiny threads!



LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Cam looking at Hook in this one   This was a neat moment for us.  Captain hook stopped on his way to his character meeting spot to bring a flower to Gabi and the CM called our family over for a picture and let us be first in line.  It was really cool
> 
> Never give me a chance to post photos of my kids   I always go overboard



We love to many pictures!



NaeNae said:


> I just purchased our tickets for MVMCP for the 18th of Dec.  That is the last night for the party so it will probably be crowded but oh well we'll be there.
> 
> Now to figure out customs.  Any help or ideas will be appreciated.  I need them for DGD5, DGD3 and DGS1.  We will be doing the Christmas Party, and all 4 parks.



Whoo hoo! I know I am way behind in answering the question but I would sew mainly christmas customs for the each day. Since others can be worn anytime but only Christmas during the season. I loved our Christmas outfits we wore last year even though we didn't really have any pictures with Christmas decorations.



livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!



Tell Kristine hello! I don't think Dallas would be fond of two of his friends having fun without him!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!



I use sulky sticky back stablizer and then a basting stitch. I don't use sticky hardly ever but for machine on jeans I do! I don't think I could hoop jeans if I wanted to! But I usually have the seams in that area.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Tell Kristine hello! I don't think Dallas would be fond of two of his friends having fun without him!





You can hop in the car an join us


----------



## angel23321

ACK...we moved.  See that's what happens when I'm held hostage in training for 3 days.  I'm so happy to be out.  So, I'm going to go try to get some cutting done since the kids are in bed and DH is hunting!


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> I just purchased our tickets for MVMCP for the 18th of Dec.  That is the last night for the party so it will probably be crowded but oh well we'll be there.



You know, we went to the last 2 parties last year, on the 16th and 18th of December. That Tuesday the 16th was a sell out. Then Thursday the 18th had much lighter traffic. My theory is that since they start doing the parade and shows during regular park hours the day AFTER the last party, people are inclined to just wait at that point and not pay the extra $$.... It was a great night and we LOVED it!


----------



## Shannalee724

I missed the move!!  Hey page 6 isn't bad!

Here is the Halloween skirt I finished for Kaedyn today.  Another bad picture, but oh well!!


----------



## mom2rtk

sweetstitches said:


> I think it turned out great!  We are big Curious George fans here.



We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!



NO FAIR!  NO FAIR!  NO FAIR!  Where's the somping feet smiley?



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!



I don't use adhesive (or I try not to).  I DO spray the fabric with lots of magic sizing and iron it real well.  That little bit of crispness really seems to help it stay put while it's being tacked down.



livndisney said:


> You can hop in the car an join us



I wanna come too!  Oh, forgot, I CAN'T!



mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



THAT is ADORABLE!  Wow, that was quite a while ago!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> THAT is ADORABLE!  Wow, that was quite a while ago!



Thanks Shannon.... I think it was 2003.... What a great model she has been right from the start....... and what priceless photos have I accumulated!

Before I get back to the costume sewing, I thought I'd post my belated castle pics:











This was from our second night at the Halloween party.... the one my husband and teenage son refused to attend with us..... hmmmm..... can't imagine WHY!!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).

I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?

Anyhoo, here are the Cars oufits for DHS -- and sorry for the crappy photos.  I really should try to do them with the clothes layed out on the floor so you can see the skirt portion of the dress better and the bow is impossible to make look decent without being tied around a real waist (it's Carla's bow pattern and it makes the prettiest bow -- just bad photos and tieing without a model).

Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:





Back View:





Lightning McQueen close up  (this is painted -- I tried appliqueing it initially and it was horrid):





Out of focus hairbow: (edited to add it's upside down too!!!)





Better view of applique on bowling shirt: (so you can see the puckers in the fabric -- ugh!)





And sorry for the uber large photos -- I try resizing them and nothing happens.  You can also tell by the *ever so fabulous* quality of the photos why I want a new camera for our trip.  Sadly I think I got a new furnace for Christmas instead


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!
> 
> I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!





Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll play the castle game and I'm on the second page! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Here is Jenna. The castle IS behind her I promise.





waughzee said:


> Hello!  My name is Laura and I've been following along since the very first thread, with a handful of posts, but I hope to make a concerted effort to join in this time!
> 
> I don't sew, and I don't have any little kids, but I do make bows (and tiaras, clips, pendants and rings) with Polymer Clay!  I often find inspiration from your creations!
> 
> In keeping with the castle theme, here is my son and I last December!





hollybearsmom said:


> Just wanted say hi, I'm lurking and looking for inspiration for the kids for our next trip.  I don't have any customs, I barely mastered iron-ons, but
> we have a plain clothes castle pic....



Great castle pics, everybody!!



tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.


That is honestly too, too cute!!  Really great job!


tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> I am on a committee for a Dessert Gala that we put on to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society.  Basically, one lady hosts table for 10, invites 9 of her friend and prepares dessert and decorates her table.  There were 300 women this year.  We have speakers, and entertainment and a Silent Auction table.  (I contributed one of my Halloween Table runners, and a purse I made)  Anyway, my table was a Halloween theme this year and I wanted to dress to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Leslie for the Tutorial!!
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair


Wow!  Very halloweeny and fun!  I love it!


LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Cam looking at Hook in this one This was a neat moment for us.  Captain hook stopped on his way to his character meeting spot to bring a flower to Gabi and the CM called our family over for a picture and let us be first in line.  It was really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never give me a chance to post photos of my kids I always go overboard


You didn't go overboard, the pics are great!


bear_mom said:


> Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.
> 
> Cara wanted to be a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Awesome job!!  We're watching Felicity (again) on DVD as I type.




LauraP22 said:


> I made one, she is not in the hoop.  She does come with a machine embroidery face file though



Great pic, but what is your DD doing in the pic?  I can't figure out if she's sticking her tongue out at something, or blowing a bubble?



revrob said:


> How did it go?  Four hours is a LONG job interview!


It went ok; the staff were all fantastic.  They hired me, so I guess that's good.  All their staff is technically per diem, the positive to that being that I can take time off whenever I want, and choose my own schedule freely. (great for summer and winter vacation).  The downside is no dependable income, although the nurses I talked to today all said they are working every single shift they're available, and they (the company) are still asking for more.  It's private duty for medically fragile children, and in my case, because I have pediatric hospice experience, they're excited for me to work with families in that situation.  So emotionally draining, but incredibly rewarding work, doing something I really believe in, but not having to be on call which was my big issue with returning to Hospice.  I actually have a second interview on Monday, too with a small home health agency; figures, I've been looking for work for 3 months and suddenly opportunities are opening up.  I'm just praying that I make the right choice.  The good thing is that the minimum for the agency that hired me today is only one shift per month, so even if I took another job I could still work for them, too...but then I'd lose the ability to have a consistent family to work with.


livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!


that is just mean!!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!


I only use spray when I have to hold down something unhoopable onto stabilizer.  when appliqueing (sp) I usually just finger hold or pin it.


Shannalee724 said:


> I missed the move!!  Hey page 6 isn't bad!
> 
> Here is the Halloween skirt I finished for Kaedyn today.  Another bad picture, but oh well!!


Cute!


mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



Wow!  Adorable dress, I can't believe how tiny your DD is!


----------



## sohappy

Love all of the new stuff and the castle pictures- soooo fun.

I made it.  I am following along, but don't get much time to post.  I finished a bunch of stuff for Kristine, but thought I would let her post pics of Ash in them when she gets back from her trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Shannon.... I think it was 2003.... What a great model she has been right from the start....... and what priceless photos have I accumulated!
> 
> Before I get back to the costume sewing, I thought I'd post my belated castle pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our second night at the Halloween party.... the one my husband and teenage son refused to attend with us..... hmmmm..... can't imagine WHY!!!!!!



These are awesome!  



VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the Cars oufits for DHS -- and sorry for the crappy photos.  I really should try to do them with the clothes layed out on the floor so you can see the skirt portion of the dress better and the bow is impossible to make look decent without being tied around a real waist (it's Carla's bow pattern and it makes the prettiest bow -- just bad photos and tieing without a model).
> 
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen close up  (this is painted -- I tried appliqueing it initially and it was horrid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of focus hairbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view of applique on bowling shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for the uber large photos -- I try resizing them and nothing happens.  You can also tell by the *ever so fabulous* quality of the photos why I want a new camera for our trip.  Sadly I think I got a new furnace for Christmas instead



1st. Outfits look amazing, I'm totally impressed with your painting, I would have been completely hopeless at it; great job!!
2nd.  The pics don't look bad to me.
3rd.  Sorry about the furnace
4th.  Never thought I'd say this, but I sure hope it's kidney stones.  I'll be praying for ya.


----------



## kidneygirl

Whew...I made it before page 10. 

In all my excitement making my DD's dresses for our Dec. trip, I just realized that Halloween is next weekend and I haven't made my DS's costume yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

kidneygirl said:


> Whew...I made it before page 10.
> 
> In all my excitement making my DD's dresses for our Dec. trip, I just realized that Halloween is next weekend and I haven't made my DS's costume yet.


----------



## billwendy

Ugh - I didnt make it till page 7????

I got my PED Basic today!!!

How long does it usually take for designs to be emailed to you from Heather and Claire? I cant wait!! This is my first time to do this, any tips?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Heather is usually really quick, at least that's been my experience; Claire is also quick, but because of the time difference has taken up to 24 hours; still not bad at all.  I've found them both to be great on customer service.


----------



## mom2rtk

So I'm down to my last 6 or 7 costumes.... and Katie's Halloween costume is all done..... and it dawns on us she's supposed to dress up as her favorite saint for Sunday School this week..... their version of putting the All Saints part back into Halloween........

Last year I made her a little khaki colored cloak and she went as St. Francis of Assissi, carrying along several stuffed animals.......

Making a new costume is clearly not going to happen, so we just need to throw something together....

Any ideas on how to dress as a saint??????????????


----------



## disneymommieof2

I stayed up late last night then checked this morning and nothing. 
I go to work and when I come home I find out you all up and left!! 
Well I made it and on the same day as the move (which is better then last time!!)


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> So I'm down to my last 6 or 7 costumes.... and Katie's Halloween costume is all done..... and it dawns on us she's supposed to dress up as her favorite saint for Sunday School this week..... their version of putting the All Saints part back into Halloween........
> 
> Last year I made her a little khaki colored cloak and she went as St. Francis of Assissi, carrying along several stuffed animals.......
> 
> Making a new costume is clearly not going to happen, so we just need to throw something together....
> 
> Any ideas on how to dress as a saint??????????????



Okay this is my kind of project!  

First, does she care male/female?


----------



## princesskayla

Okay - I found yall again. I just got some of Michael Miller's Whimsy fabric in red, pink and green for some Christmas Customs. I can't wait until it gets to me. I am trying really hard to get a business sewing started. I walked into work today and walked out with 7 orders!!!! However, none of them are Disney related - can you believe someone would want something without a mouse on it???  
Well I better get to sewing. I am pretty sure that my customers want their turkey shirts before Thanksgving!! 

PS> love all the new outfits! It always makes me smile to see them.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Page 7 seriously?>  Uggg  I went to work and ya'll worked up 7 pages!  Crazy!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Since I was still digging for real castle pictures I'll stilll post them! Took me long enough to find them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy edited them so we were all in one picture together but I can't find it on the computer!



Here you go Jessica - lol!!





And here we are...


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> So I'm down to my last 6 or 7 costumes.... and Katie's Halloween costume is all done..... and it dawns on us she's supposed to dress up as her favorite saint for Sunday School this week..... their version of putting the All Saints part back into Halloween........
> 
> Last year I made her a little khaki colored cloak and she went as St. Francis of Assissi, carrying along several stuffed animals.......
> 
> Making a new costume is clearly not going to happen, so we just need to throw something together....
> 
> Any ideas on how to dress as a saint??????????????



Does she happen to have any other cloaks?  If she has a green one, she could carry a paper shamrock and a walking stick and go as St. Patrick.


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Okay this is my kind of project!
> 
> First, does she care male/female?



Love it! She prefers female, but is not above a male saint in a pinch. Her name is Catherine, so she wanted to be St. Catherine, but it didn't strike me as something easy to pull off.... you know.... and have people know who she is.....


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Does she happen to have any other cloaks?  If she has a green one, she could carry a paper shamrock and a walking stick and go as St. Patrick.



That's a great thought, especially since I'm half Irish, but no green cloaks on hand. Too bad she doesn't know someone who sews...... you know.... at least someone who sews AND has time right now........ What a bad mommy....


----------



## LauraP22

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Great pic, but what is your DD doing in the pic?  I can't figure out if she's sticking her tongue out at something, or blowing a bubble?



That's my 4 year old Gabi   She currently believes that the best photos are ones with either her booty sticking out in my direction or making silly faces at me.  In this one she is sticking her tongue out   Because I'm kinda camera happy and make her model my sewing and do some shoots for YCMT sometimes, I tend to let her do whatever she wants in snapshots as payment for doing this for me when asked 






Poor thing started young with my camera in her face


----------



## mom2rtk

LauraP22 said:


> Poor thing started young with my camera in her face



So is there a problem with that?????


----------



## Diz-Mommy

What a little doll face!! I serioulsy don't know what I'd do if I had a little girl to dress up


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Love it! She prefers female, but is not above a male saint in a pinch. Her name is Catherine, so she wanted to be St. Catherine, but it didn't strike me as something easy to pull off.... you know.... and have people know who she is.....



Okay idea one, and we can go from there:

Actually, if she can remember the stories to explain why she's wearing what she is, there are some wealthy English women around the 1800's who became saints.  With her Lady Tremaine outfit and maybe a few props (depending on who she chooses) she could pull it off!

http://www.wf-f.org/05-3-WomenSaints.html

I was thinking:
Saint Margaret Clitheroe
Saint Margaret Ward


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Okay idea one, and we can go from there:
> 
> Actually, if she can remember the stories to explain why she's wearing what she is, there are some wealthy English women around the 1800's who became saints.  With her Lady Tremaine outfit and maybe a few props (depending on who she chooses) she could pull it off!
> 
> http://www.wf-f.org/05-3-WomenSaints.html
> 
> I was thinking:
> Saint Margaret Clitheroe
> Saint Margaret Ward




Oohhhh..... I hadn't even considered that maybe Lady Tremaine or any of her other costumes might work! I'll read these to her and see what she thinks...

And might I add that I LOVE that you know our costume wardrobe so well as to make a recommendation!  

So what are your kids going to be? Everyone else too.... Now that I'm on the down side of the costume making (within a few days of being done with Halloween!!!!) I can actually think about the holiday without having an absolute panic attack.... and I'm getting kind of excited!

Katie's going to be a purple and black witch. I'm hoping to take some pics tomorrow to share. I've actually not even seen it on her, so I'm excited to see too!


----------



## Jennia

Jennia said:


> *PATTERN HELP!!!*
> 
> How can I alter the bodice part of the Precious Pattern so it looks more like this: http://www.gonemovies.com/www/MyWebFilms/Drama/WizardDorothy2.jpg
> 
> TIA!



Anyone?


----------



## emcreative

mom2rtk said:


> Oohhhh..... I hadn't even considered that maybe Lady Tremaine or any of her other costumes might work! I'll read these to her and see what she thinks...
> 
> And might I add that I LOVE that you know our costume wardrobe so well as to make a recommendation!
> 
> So what are your kids going to be? Everyone else too.... Now that I'm on the down side of the costume making (within a few days of being done with Halloween!!!!) I can actually think about the holiday without having an absolute panic attack.... and I'm getting kind of excited!
> 
> Katie's going to be a purple and black witch. I'm hoping to take some pics tomorrow to share. I've actually not even seen it on her, so I'm excited to see too!



LOL I know it because I have to be careful, as soon as Hannah sees them, she wants them!  I remember hearing Lady Tremaine was one of your daughter's favorites and made a mental note to try to keep the picture from Hannah- she is already in love with Jolly Holiday Mary, the winter Cinderella you did and the Fairy Godmother.  If she sees Lady Tremaine I'm really in trouble!

I always try to think first if stuff we already have can be used/remade, and then go for something simple.  That dress came to mind because it doesn't SCREAM "Disney!!!" like Cindy might.

In our family we have Harry Potter (pretty obvious with Draykey's glasses), Draco Malfoy (Ryker), Hermione (Hannah), Hagrid (DH if I can finish his costume), and two flappers (Emmy and Lizzie- when they heard their great-great gramma was a "REAL" flapper they had to do it!)


----------



## revrob

Jennia said:


> Anyone?



You could do the precious dress in white and do a blue check apron to be worn over it.  If I were going for that look, though, I think I would go with the portrait peasant under shirt and a simply sweet jumper over the top.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2rtk said:


> Oohhhh..... I hadn't even considered that maybe Lady Tremaine or any of her other costumes might work! I'll read these to her and see what she thinks...
> 
> And might I add that I LOVE that you know our costume wardrobe so well as to make a recommendation!
> 
> So what are your kids going to be? Everyone else too.... Now that I'm on the down side of the costume making (within a few days of being done with Halloween!!!!) I can actually think about the holiday without having an absolute panic attack.... and I'm getting kind of excited!
> 
> Katie's going to be a purple and black witch. I'm hoping to take some pics tomorrow to share. I've actually not even seen it on her, so I'm excited to see too!


Jenna wants to be the Red Queen from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. If I can get Nicole's Cinderella dress and Jenna's Halloween school shirt done this weekend then I will have all week to work on it. So fingers crossed. I already have everything I need for it, except time.


----------



## GoofyG

Well, I didn't make it to far in the post. lol
I've been busy with my baby boy who has the FLU!
So know my mom (NaeNae) has both girls  for the weekend!  I think she will be ready to get rid of them on Sunday!lol
Did I mention that this weekend had to be a busy one and I'm stuck at home with a sick 17mos old.  All he does is whimper and looks so sad. 
So I guess I need to be thinking of outfits for our trip to the world in December!!!!


----------



## hollybearsmom

Thanks for the sweet comments on our picture.

We have an impromptu costume party tmorrow and I've tried all week to get out of it, but dh insits we are going.  He says we'll jst wrap the sheets up and go in toga.  But then he decided he really wants to be a pirate, so I'll be up at dawn trying to figure out how to shred one of his dress shirts!  

I'm sure it will be a great mess, so i'll let you see when I'm done.


----------



## ibesue

LauraP22 said:


> I made one, she is not in the hoop.  She does come with a machine embroidery face file though



So cute!!!  I thought about making those dolls last year for Christmas presents for the grandgirls.  Maybe this year!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!



I use spray on sometimes, fabric glue sticks sometimes and nothing other times!  



Shannalee724 said:


> I missed the move!!  Hey page 6 isn't bad!
> 
> Here is the Halloween skirt I finished for Kaedyn today.  Another bad picture, but oh well!!



Cute!



mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



So very cute!



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Shannon.... I think it was 2003.... What a great model she has been right from the start....... and what priceless photos have I accumulated!
> 
> Before I get back to the costume sewing, I thought I'd post my belated castle pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our second night at the Halloween party.... the one my husband and teenage son refused to attend with us..... hmmmm..... can't imagine WHY!!!!!!



I love that outfit!!  Your DD was and is still so cute!!



VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the Cars oufits for DHS -- and sorry for the crappy photos.  I really should try to do them with the clothes layed out on the floor so you can see the skirt portion of the dress better and the bow is impossible to make look decent without being tied around a real waist (it's Carla's bow pattern and it makes the prettiest bow -- just bad photos and tieing without a model).
> 
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen close up  (this is painted -- I tried appliqueing it initially and it was horrid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of focus hairbow: (edited to add it's upside down too!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view of applique on bowling shirt: (so you can see the puckers in the fabric -- ugh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for the uber large photos -- I try resizing them and nothing happens.  You can also tell by the *ever so fabulous* quality of the photos why I want a new camera for our trip.  Sadly I think I got a new furnace for Christmas instead



Never can have too big of pictures!!  I love the outfits, very cute!  I am about to try my first bowling shirt!



ireland_nicole said:


> It went ok; the staff were all fantastic.  They hired me, so I guess that's good.  All their staff is technically per diem, the positive to that being that I can take time off whenever I want, and choose my own schedule freely. (great for summer and winter vacation).  The downside is no dependable income, although the nurses I talked to today all said they are working every single shift they're available, and they (the company) are still asking for more.  It's private duty for medically fragile children, and in my case, because I have pediatric hospice experience, they're excited for me to work with families in that situation.  So emotionally draining, but incredibly rewarding work, doing something I really believe in, but not having to be on call which was my big issue with returning to Hospice.  I actually have a second interview on Monday, too with a small home health agency; figures, I've been looking for work for 3 months and suddenly opportunities are opening up.  I'm just praying that I make the right choice.  The good thing is that the minimum for the agency that hired me today is only one shift per month, so even if I took another job I could still work for them, too...but then I'd lose the ability to have a consistent family to work with.



Congrats!  And lots to think about!!  The job sounds great with some flexiblity!!  Good luck on monday!



billwendy said:


> Ugh - I didnt make it till page 7????
> 
> I got my PED Basic today!!!
> 
> How long does it usually take for designs to be emailed to you from Heather and Claire? I cant wait!! This is my first time to do this, any tips?



Yay!!  I have always gotten them quickly from both!  Claire is in England, so usually I get hers when I get up in the morning!  



mom2rtk said:


> So I'm down to my last 6 or 7 costumes.... and Katie's Halloween costume is all done..... and it dawns on us she's supposed to dress up as her favorite saint for Sunday School this week..... their version of putting the All Saints part back into Halloween........
> 
> Last year I made her a little khaki colored cloak and she went as St. Francis of Assissi, carrying along several stuffed animals.......
> 
> Making a new costume is clearly not going to happen, so we just need to throw something together....
> 
> Any ideas on how to dress as a saint??????????????



Awww, I remember trying to find a "saints" costume when the kids were in school!  I see you have gotten some great advice!



mom2rtk said:


> So what are your kids going to be? Everyone else too.... Now that I'm on the down side of the costume making (within a few days of being done with Halloween!!!!) I can actually think about the holiday without having an absolute panic attack.... and I'm getting kind of excited!
> 
> Katie's going to be a purple and black witch. I'm hoping to take some pics tomorrow to share. I've actually not even seen it on her, so I'm excited to see too!



Well, my grandgirls are going to be.... recycle girl, kitty, the bowler, minnie mouse, Pocahontas, Kiki of kiki's delivery service and gigi the cat, which is kiki's best friend.  Now the kiki is a purple & black good witch (its an old movie from the 80's from the same guy who did ponyo) that we made last week.  It turned out cute, but its long sleeves and the weather is suppose to be hot next friday for the halloween party.  So I will be making a poodle skirt and bowling shirts for Miss Kadie & Miss Molly this week.  And here I thought I was finished with Halloween early!!  I got the fabric tonight and will be cutting out tomorrow!

Here is a picture of the grandgirls last week at Disneyland in their costumes for Mickeys not so scary halloween party!  





Okay, after a bunch of times of editing, I think I have an image of the grand girls!


----------



## twob4him

Yes Teresa...I think I did break the Disboards last night. I went to log in and bam....they shut down! So this is my excuse for why I signing in on page 9 or is it 10 now? 




abc123mom said:


> Love all the castle pictures.  I've been taking care of sick kids for nearly 3 weeks now, but it looks like FINALLY all will be healthy for our trip Tuesday...thank goodness.
> 
> SO last night I finally got around to trying out my mother-in-law's embroidery machine she lent me.  It's a Janome MC 10000.  ALL I did was sew a few straight seams when it started having issues.   It keeps pulling the fabric down into the machine and knotting up the bobbin thread on the underneath side.  Then the needle will bounce up and down very quickly and stop.
> 
> Any ideas??  I know she hadn't used it in several years.  I'm wondering if this is something I can figure out or if it will have to go to a shop.


HI! I have this machine too! I love it  
I could be that you need to take it in but before you do I always do the following....
1. New needle - I use the blue tipped ones for most sewing.
2. Watch tension adjustment
3. There is a dial up on top of the machine on the left with a 1, 2, or 3. For regular sewing I think its supposed to be a 2 or 3.
4. The machine works best with plastic bobbins. They spin faster. Are you using those kind?
5. I also clean out the bobbin case...there are directions at the back of the manual. I think you can download teh manual from the website Janome.com if you dont have it.

If none of this works, it may just need to be cleaned professionally. I hope you get it working and love it as much as I love mine!!!


----------



## waughzee

Happy Birthday to Revrob!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mom2rtk said:


> So I'm down to my last 6 or 7 costumes.... and Katie's Halloween costume is all done..... and it dawns on us she's supposed to dress up as her favorite saint for Sunday School this week..... their version of putting the All Saints part back into Halloween........
> 
> Last year I made her a little khaki colored cloak and she went as St. Francis of Assissi, carrying along several stuffed animals.......
> 
> Making a new costume is clearly not going to happen, so we just need to throw something together....
> 
> Any ideas on how to dress as a saint??????????????



Are you sure it is this Sunday?  All Saints Day is November 1st.

(Just thought I would mention that so you would have a little more time if you need it)

Great ideas for the costumes so far. . .


----------



## jessica52877

Deyki's mom, momto4+more has posted several pictures on her pre trip report. She had been having a rough few weeks and is catching up with all the big give packages and the kids birthdays and just cute pictures! I have enjoyed following along.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215192&page=17

She also would like to thank the proper people for sending a few items so if you sent something to this family please check in!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Here you go Jessica - lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are...



Thanks Wendy for posting it! It is one of my favorite pictures EVER! I am still amazed at how you did that. It looks like Lin was in the picture the entire time!! I promise it is on my computer but so are literally atleast 10,000 other pictures!

You and Bill look so cute in all the photos! I always love your shirts! And especially when the whole big family is there!


----------



## Shannalee724

VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of focus hairbow: (edited to add it's upside down too!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for the uber large photos



These turned out soooo cute!  I for one LOVE large photos!



LauraP22 said:


> Poor thing started young with my camera in her face



Adorable!  I have one of those too, see the picture below!



waughzee said:


> Happy Birthday to Revrob!



Happy Birthday!!!

Ok, I now have a good picture!!! I was really proud of the fact that I actually completed something in just a few hours and I didn't even use a pattern!  Kaedyn really liked it, so that makes me happy.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Does anyone know of a good PED basic tutorial? I cant find one!!

Also, this is dumb, but how do you get the fabric behind the embroidery stitches? Im not really sure what to do!!!

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## Stephres

Wow, I barely made it!

Here is a picture of Megan and I in front of the castle:






And I like this one:






Do you see the northerners in shorts and short sleeves while we were freezing, lol! We had to buy this outfit there because of an accident on splash mountain.  She was wearing a custom!


----------



## kipperdog

I just want to say how extremely jealous of all you!  We are planning a trip to disney in May. It will be the first for my kids. As soon as I found out I started looking on eBay and etsy for outfits. I had no idea the disboards had this thread. I so wish I knew how to sew, so I could create my kids some of these fabulous outfits. You guys are really talented. I know on these threads you cannot buy or sell, but is there a list somewhere of everyone that does sell their creations?  I love looking at this thread now that I found it. If someone could pm with names or a list, I would be so appreciative. Again, you all do really great work and I am green with envy!


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Are you sure it is this Sunday?  All Saints Day is November 1st.
> 
> (Just thought I would mention that so you would have a little more time if you need it)
> 
> Great ideas for the costumes so far. . .



Yes, it's actually a Halloween party they have scheduled for this weekend, but the kids have to dress as their favorite saint........


----------



## mom2rtk

waughzee said:


> Happy Birthday to Revrob!



DITTO here!

Happy Birthday Shannon!!


----------



## jeniamt

LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few pics from our trip in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never give me a chance to post photos of my kids   I always go overboard



Love these outfits.... need a close-up picture!



billwendy said:


> Here you go Jessica - lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are...



Love the photos!!!!

Here is my castle contribution, can't believe that DD just turned 10.  Boy time flies!!!






So much to sew, I was up till 2am working on costumes.  Today we are having a pre-cruise meet w/ a bunch of other folks from MD.  Should be fun to meet the folks I've been chatting with for the last year and a half.  I just realized I don't even know most of their first names


----------



## revrob

waughzee said:


> Happy Birthday to Revrob!





Shannalee724 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!





mom2rtk said:


> DITTO here!
> 
> Happy Birthday Shannon!!



Thanks so much, you guys!  You're so thoughtful to remember me! 
It's a big one - but I'm ignoring that fact!  I can still convince myself that I'm 21, right?


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!


Hey, no fair riding TSM with Kristine while we're moving! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!


I used to use sulky spray adhesive to hold it down.  But, once you get the hang of it, you can just hold it in place with your fingers.  As Shannon said, it's much easier to do when you starch and iron the pieces before you tack them down.  



mom2rtk said:


>


That is so precious!



mom2rtk said:


>


I love these! I also love that you brought a costume change! 



VBAndrea said:


> I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/th_PA230035.jpg[/IMG
> [/QUOTE]
> I'll pray that it's "just" kidney stones. :hug:
> 
> The outfits look wonderful!! GREAT job!!
> 
> [quote="billwendy, post: 34059842"]
> 
> How long does it usually take for designs to be emailed to you from Heather and Claire? I cant wait!! This is my first time to do this, any tips?[/QUOTE]
> It took me 4 hours because you ordered at 7:00pm on pizza night! :rotfl:  I try to guarantee that my designs will be there within 24 hours. But, it's usually MUCH faster than that- within an hour or two.  But, it all depends on whether I'm sleeping, or out of the house, or whatever.
> 
> [quote="billwendy, post: 34060119"]
> 
> [IMG]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b88/wendya2J/th_wdwvacationframe.jpg


I LOVE your pictures!  Bill's "40 ears" shirt is great!!



LauraP22 said:


>


Hey, I recognize that skirt!



mom2rtk said:


> So what are your kids going to be? Everyone else too.... Now that I'm on the down side of the costume making (within a few days of being done with Halloween!!!!) I can actually think about the holiday without having an absolute panic attack.... and I'm getting kind of excited!


Sawyer wants to be a killer whale and Tessa wants to be a cheetah webkinz.  However, I haven't started either costume.  I just bought the fabric for Sawyer's, but I couldn't find any stretchy type Cheetah fabric.  I'm making easy fits and Carla's hooded raglan shirt, so I need something stretchy.  Yikes!  She's pretty easy going, so we may switch to some other kind of animal at the last minute.



Jennia said:


> Anyone?


Nope! I would use the precious dress as/is, without the collar and then put a simply sweet over it (without elastic in the sleeves).  I don't know how you'd modify it to have a high neckline. Sorry!



GoofyG said:


> Well, I didn't make it to far in the post. lol
> I've been busy with my baby boy who has the FLU!
> So know my mom (NaeNae) has both girls for the weekend!  I think she will be ready to get rid of them on Sunday!lol
> Did I mention that this weekend had to be a busy one and I'm stuck at home with a sick 17mos old. All he does is whimper and looks so sad.
> So I guess I need to be thinking of outfits for our trip to the world in December!!!!


Aww...I'm sorry he's sick.  I hope he gets better real soon!  for his mommy, too.



ibesue said:


> :


What a bunch of cutie pies!!!



Shannalee724 said:


>


That turned out SO cute!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone know of a good PED basic tutorial? I cant find one!!
> 
> Also, this is dumb, but how do you get the fabric behind the embroidery stitches? Im not really sure what to do!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


I don't know of a good PED tutorial. But, here's the link to the machine embroidery video tutorial on SWAK again:
http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm#cnxSiteTop



Stephres said:


>


I love the picture of the two of you together! That is so sweet!



kipperdog said:


> I just want to say how extremely jealous of all you!  We are planning a trip to disney in May. It will be the first for my kids. As soon as I found out I started looking on eBay and etsy for outfits. I had no idea the disboards had this thread. I so wish I knew how to sew, so I could create my kids some of these fabulous outfits. You guys are really talented. I know on these threads you cannot buy or sell, but is there a list somewhere of everyone that does sell their creations?  I love looking at this thread now that I found it. If someone could pm with names or a list, I would be so appreciative. Again, you all do really great work and I am green with envy!


!!  You can easily learn to sew before May!! Give it a shot, you may surprise yourself!  I couldn't sew when I found this thread 2 years ago, and neither could many of the other people on here!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Yes you can applique on fleece.  I have done it for my boys and others several times.  I would say put the mascot on the snuggie, or you can do Ole Miss in embroidery or applique letters.  You could put ROTC in Ole Miss colors also.  (Yes, I have made my share of snuggies.  We live in Tuscaloosa, Alabama though so ours usually include houndstooth, an elephant, or UA.  I will say my sons' preschool afternoon helpers at school love the snuggies.)  Another suggestion would be to use a blue zipper for your snuggie to incorporate the colors in there too.  Either way your daughter will love it!
> 
> Dawn



Dawn.....do you have any suggestions were I can find some clip art of Colonel Reb?  I looked last night on the internet and couldn't find anything.  My last ditch resort will be to buy a Ole Miss flag and trace Colonel Reb.

thanks for the help!!! 

And PS.....I was kind of hoping my daughter would have been a War Eagle instead, but we can't win them all!


----------



## LauraP22

jeniamt said:


> Love these outfits.... need a close-up picture!








hidden mickey




















My son is wearing a store bought tee with the same rocket embroidery on it


----------



## tricia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> It looks GREAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!!



Thank you.



jessica52877 said:


> Super duper cute!



Thanks.



Shannalee724 said:


> I missed the move!!  Hey page 6 isn't bad!
> 
> Here is the Halloween skirt I finished for Kaedyn today.  Another bad picture, but oh well!!



Really cute.



mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



Love it. 



VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen close up  (this is painted -- I tried appliqueing it initially and it was horrid):



Love it.  So cool that you can paint if you don't like your applique skills.  Sadly, I have to leave the painting to my mother.  She is great at it, but did not manage to pass that skill on to me.



ireland_nicole said:


> Wow!  Very halloweeny and fun!  I love it!
> 
> It went ok; the staff were all fantastic.  They hired me, so I guess that's good.  All their staff is technically per diem, the positive to that being that I can take time off whenever I want, and choose my own schedule freely. (great for summer and winter vacation).  The downside is no dependable income, although the nurses I talked to today all said they are working every single shift they're available, and they (the company) are still asking for more.  It's private duty for medically fragile children, and in my case, because I have pediatric hospice experience, they're excited for me to work with families in that situation.  So emotionally draining, but incredibly rewarding work, doing something I really believe in, but not having to be on call which was my big issue with returning to Hospice.  I actually have a second interview on Monday, too with a small home health agency; figures, I've been looking for work for 3 months and suddenly opportunities are opening up.  I'm just praying that I make the right choice.  The good thing is that the minimum for the agency that hired me today is only one shift per month, so even if I took another job I could still work for them, too...but then I'd lose the ability to have a consistent family to work with.



Thank you, and congratulations on the job. 



ibesue said:


> Okay, after a bunch of times of editing, I think I have an image of the grand girls!



They all look great!!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> It went ok; the staff were all fantastic.  They hired me, so I guess that's good.  All their staff is technically per diem, the positive to that being that I can take time off whenever I want, and choose my own schedule freely. (great for summer and winter vacation).  The downside is no dependable income, although the nurses I talked to today all said they are working every single shift they're available, and they (the company) are still asking for more.  It's private duty for medically fragile children, and in my case, because I have pediatric hospice experience, they're excited for me to work with families in that situation.  So emotionally draining, but incredibly rewarding work, doing something I really believe in, but not having to be on call which was my big issue with returning to Hospice.  I actually have a second interview on Monday, too with a small home health agency; figures, I've been looking for work for 3 months and suddenly opportunities are opening up.  I'm just praying that I make the right choice.  The good thing is that the minimum for the agency that hired me today is only one shift per month, so even if I took another job I could still work for them, too...but then I'd lose the ability to have a consistent family to work with.



I missed this response earlier and just caught it in someone elses post - I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!  
That's great!  I know you've been looking hard for a new job opportunity - I hope this is the turn for the best for you and your family to have the perfect opportunity for work!


----------



## kipperdog

!!  You can easily learn to sew before May!! Give it a shot, you may surprise yourself!  I couldn't sew when I found this thread 2 years ago, and neither could many of the other people on here![/QUOTE]

Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.


----------



## Sandy321

*Kipperdog* I'm with you - I want to sew (I even have a sewing machine - just havent used it!)  

question about material -  is it hard to sew with fleece? (does the needle break?  does the material clog?)

are there any tricks to sewing with satiny, silky, shiny material?  We got a cute Tinkerbelle fabric - and thought to try the PJ bottoms (dd is 13) - 

I think the material is likely to "bunch"?  

any hints would be appreciated!!

even tho dd is older - this thread is so very inspiring!!  Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## desparatelydisney

LauraP22 said:


>



I LOVE that!!!  So cute!!


----------



## revrob

kipperdog said:


> !!  You can easily learn to sew before May!! Give it a shot, you may surprise yourself!  I couldn't sew when I found this thread 2 years ago, and neither could many of the other people on here!



Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.[/QUOTE]

You can buy a basic machine for under $100.  It really is not difficult to learn to sew at all.  MANY of us could not sew, or could not sew much more than a straight line when we found this thread.  Really, the trick is perseverance.  Stick with it.  Try to stitch a straight line today.  Tomorrow, try it again.  Do it until you get it right.  Before you know it, you'll be sewing.

As far as your mom's points - I've got to say that my mom sounds very much like yours.  She does not sew.  She tried to sew once when I was young and it didn't turn out great, so she gave up.  She didn't try again until she got it right.  Because of that, she thinks that no one else can sew and that it isn't worth the effort.  When I started sewing again a few years ago, she was skeptical.  Until she saw that I was learning and I could actually make something for my daughter that I was proud for her to wear in public.  Now she thinks I'm the best seamstress in the world - and she always has projects that she wants me to work on for her.  And she's pretty picky, so I take that as a compliment.  When I go to her house for Christmas, I'll be making curtains for two rooms an recovering a bay window seat.  
Moral of the story - if you want to sew, you should sew.  Work at it - keep working at it - it will come.  Don't let someone else discourage you from doing something that you really want to do.  The reward will be great, trust me!


----------



## Tweevil

Sandy321 said:


> question about material -  is it hard to sew with fleece? (does the needle break?  does the material clog?)



Well, Fleece is pretty cool to us to make stuff.  I had a bad experience though lately.  I was appliq a school letter on a bunch of scarves for a band booster thing and where the machine was going so fast I think as I did them it clogged with those fine bits of fluff.  I felt so bad because I handed over less than spectacular scarves and still have some that need to be done.  My poor machine needed a good clean out and compressed air.  It is pretty cool fabric though, I love making stuff with it, I just never emb on it and that is a different animal all together.  I still haven't heard from the lady I did these for.  I am not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing but I tried I guess...  (oh, it wasn't a paid thing).

I say give it a try but be prepared with some compressed air to give the bobbin area a shot now and again just to be sure.


----------



## Tweevil

Being on a budget stinks....
I sit here knowing that there is a liquidation sale going on at the jacket factory that my Mom used to work at.  They did school jackets, blankets, etc...  They were bought and now everything is going - jackets, cabinets, I am sure thread, fabric, chenille, etc....  and I am sitting here on my hands knowing that I can't pull out the wallet.   It is going on for another half an hour, I just hate missing bargains....  ugh!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I wanted to do a at home version of "Bibbity Bobbity Boutique"
I found an assortment of lip glosses in a castle shaped carry case- but what about kid-safe eye shadow/or some sparkly stuff for her cheeks and hair???

Anyone know where I can get something like this?


----------



## HeatherSue

kipperdog said:


> Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.


I know where you can start!  First, get a sewing machine!  This is the one that lots of us have and most of us love it:
http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-Machine-CS6000I/ip/4764726

Like Revrob said, you can get a sewing machine for around $100 that would work fine for you, too.

There is a wonderful pattern maker named CarlaC that makes really easy to understand and easy to use patterns.  Her easiest pattern is called the easy fit pants.  
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Easy-Fit-Pants-For-Dolly-and-Me-boys-too.htm

After that, I would try the portrait peasant top:
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Portrait-Peasant-Tops-and-Dresses.htm

What's so great about these patterns is that they come with all of the sizes and you can use them over and over again.  They're much easier to understand than commercial patterns and I really suggest trying one of these first!



Sandy321 said:


> *Kipperdog* I'm with you - I want to sew (I even have a sewing machine - just havent used it!)
> 
> question about material -  is it hard to sew with fleece? (does the needle break?  does the material clog?)
> 
> are there any tricks to sewing with satiny, silky, shiny material?  We got a cute Tinkerbelle fabric - and thought to try the PJ bottoms (dd is 13) -
> 
> I think the material is likely to "bunch"?
> 
> any hints would be appreciated!!
> 
> even tho dd is older - this thread is so very inspiring!!  Thank you all for sharing!


I haven't sewn with fleece much and I've sewn with silky fabric even less!  I wouldn't suggest starting with a silky fabric if you haven't sewn before.  But, you'll work up to it in no time.



Tweevil said:


> Being on a budget stinks....
> I sit here knowing that there is a liquidation sale going on at the jacket factory that my Mom used to work at.  They did school jackets, blankets, etc...  They were bought and now everything is going - jackets, cabinets, I am sure thread, fabric, chenille, etc....  and I am sitting here on my hands knowing that I can't pull out the wallet.   It is going on for another half an hour, I just hate missing bargains....  ugh!


That really stinks!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I wanted to do a at home version of "Bibbity Bobbity Boutique"
> I found an assortment of lip glosses in a castle shaped carry case- but what about kid-safe eye shadow/or some sparkly stuff for her cheeks and hair???
> 
> Anyone know where I can get something like this?


They should have kid's eye shadow in the same area as they had the lip gloss and such for little girls.  I know I've bought some before for Tessa to play with at WalMart.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!




I love this one:


----------



## LauraP22

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one:



These are just darling


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

You can buy a basic machine for under $100.  It really is not difficult to learn to sew at all.  MANY of us could not sew, or could not sew much more than a straight line when we found this thread.  Really, the trick is perseverance.  Stick with it.  Try to stitch a straight line today.  Tomorrow, try it again.  Do it until you get it right.  Before you know it, you'll be sewing.

As far as your mom's points - I've got to say that my mom sounds very much like yours.  She does not sew.  She tried to sew once when I was young and it didn't turn out great, so she gave up.  She didn't try again until she got it right.  Because of that, she thinks that no one else can sew and that it isn't worth the effort.  When I started sewing again a few years ago, she was skeptical.  Until she saw that I was learning and I could actually make something for my daughter that I was proud for her to wear in public.  Now she thinks I'm the best seamstress in the world - and she always has projects that she wants me to work on for her.  And she's pretty picky, so I take that as a compliment.  When I go to her house for Christmas, I'll be making curtains for two rooms an recovering a bay window seat.  
Moral of the story - if you want to sew, you should sew.  Work at it - keep working at it - it will come.  Don't let someone else discourage you from doing something that you really want to do.  The reward will be great, trust me![/QUOTE]

I agree with revrob!  I couldn't sew anything as of this summer but I wanted to give it a try!  With the help of this WONDERFUL board and CarlaC, I have made numerous things now and love it!  But be warned...it's addictive!!!  give it a try...like everyone else is suggesting...start with Carla C...she explains everything step by step!


----------



## ibesue

mom2rtk said:


> Yes, it's actually a Halloween party they have scheduled for this weekend, but the kids have to dress as their favorite saint........



When my kids were at Catholic schools, they encouraged you to send the kids on Halloween in Saintly costumes!  



kipperdog said:


> !!  You can easily learn to sew before May!! Give it a shot, you may surprise yourself!  I couldn't sew when I found this thread 2 years ago, and neither could many of the other people on here!



Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.[/QUOTE]

My grandma taught me to sew, my mom did not sew.  Well, she knew how but it wasn't something she enjoyed.  My grandmother taught sewing classes in her home and she was great at sewing.  It isn't for everyone, but if you really want to learn, you will be able to do it!  I find it so relaxing and even when I worked full time, I still found time to sew!!



Sandy321 said:


> *Kipperdog* I'm with you - I want to sew (I even have a sewing machine - just havent used it!)
> 
> question about material -  is it hard to sew with fleece? (does the needle break?  does the material clog?)
> 
> are there any tricks to sewing with satiny, silky, shiny material?  We got a cute Tinkerbelle fabric - and thought to try the PJ bottoms (dd is 13) -
> 
> I think the material is likely to "bunch"?
> 
> any hints would be appreciated!!
> 
> even tho dd is older - this thread is so very inspiring!!  Thank you all for sharing!



Okay, for your learning time, I would NOT use the silky, shinny fabric!    You might not make it very long.  I would start with cotton.  You can even use muslin while learning.  Its not too expensive.  I would also use the patterns from YCMT, especially CaralC's patterns.  I would start with the easy fit pants or the Simply Sweet pattern.  They are both very well written and so easy to do!!  I would avoid commercial patterns until you know more.  A lot of our mom's stopped sewing because the patterns were too difficult to use.  They gloss over a bunch of the steps.  Don't balk at the price at YCMT.  For a long time, I wouldn't pay the price because you can get patterns at Joann's/Hancocks on sale for a dollar.  Do buy your first 10 pattern and get going! 

I haven't used fleece too much, I normally sew with cottons.  If you are going to use fleece, it is good as you do not have to finish any seams.  Just use a LOT of pins while sewing.  Another tip that makes your sewing easier, use that iron!  Often.  When I was younger, I thought I didn't need it but it make a BIG difference in your final outfit!

Okay, I think I am rambling!  Good luck and I hope you love sewing as much as we do!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Had to take this pic now that I am on these boards every day:




My little belle's (I was surprised by how much attention they got while wearing these):




These were also fun!




It was so hot so they really enjoyed playing in here!  It was funny because people kept stopping and asking us if they could take our girls picture!




I'll put more pics up in a little while.  My photobucket account is taking forever!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.


----------



## emcreative

*Ireland_Nicole*  Congrats on the job!!!


*Revrob*  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I hope your house sells really soon!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jennia said:


> Anyone?


I would suggest skipping the collar and leaving the sleeves as is, and there are so many apron styles out there. You might check out the children's corner patterns for that part. (if you dont already have one)



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.


OHHH! I'm so glad my post on Anita Goodesigns helped you out LOL!!
I did it in reverse, bought my first ME machine and then saw her display rack.
I really love the Vikings, I have the Designer SE and I know HeatherSue as the Designer I+ (I think)


Makeup for little girls- HeatherSue, I found the lip gloss case-castle thing in the toy section at Wal Mart--where would I look for make up?
I am just wanting it for Halloween. I haven't a clue how to do her hair either. I can't get the part straight for pig tails, dont know how I'll manage an "up do"


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My DH and I waiting for Spectro




A visit with tink





Going to Crystal Palace:





My girls woke up one morning in our room to find out the "fairy godmother" left them these princess dresses.  they were super excited!  They wore them to MNSSHP:





I'll post a pic of them with the fairy godmother a little later.  It was so cute!  When it was their turn to see her, they ran up to her and thanked them for the dresses and she played right a long and talked to them about it!  She also went on and on about the cinderella dresses they were wearing when she saw them and about the mice helping her make the dresses she brought them.


----------



## karamat

yesh... I made the move before we got to page 15... this may be my "earliest" page yet 

Ok - off to catch up on the last 11 pages


----------



## mommyof2princesses

tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.



Love those pjs! DD used to watch that show all day.  Although we loved it, I am glad she is finally over him!



tricia said:


> Next up is a skirt that I did over a month ago.  It is the double layer stripwork that Leslie has the tutorial on her blog for.  I had not posted it before because it was not for a little girl, it was for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since we were chatting about NCIS in the last thread, my kids thought this was very Abby like, and wanted me to wear ponytails too. (like I could with my short hair )



That is really cute!  I love the skirt.  I wish I had time to make myself something like that!



bear_mom said:


> Here are the Halloween costumes I made. Cara's was A LOT easier than Jenna's. Carla C vs. Simplicity.
> 
> Cara wanted to be a nurse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna wanted to be Felicity in her blue Holiday gown: (don't mind the frown, I interupted her computer palying to have her try on the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



You did a great job!  Sara beth really wants me to make her a costume and I told her to pick from the gajillions she already has!  she would love that felicity one!



Shannalee724 said:


> I missed the move!!  Hey page 6 isn't bad!
> 
> Here is the Halloween skirt I finished for Kaedyn today.  Another bad picture, but oh well!!



Really cute!  My pics have been the same way lately.  I think my child can't stop moving!



mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



that is beautiful!  Love the hat!



VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> 
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen close up  (this is painted -- I tried appliqueing it initially and it was horrid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of focus hairbow: (edited to add it's upside down too!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better view of applique on bowling shirt: (so you can see the puckers in the fabric -- ugh!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for the uber large photos -- I try resizing them and nothing happens.  You can also tell by the *ever so fabulous* quality of the photos why I want a new camera for our trip.  Sadly I think I got a new furnace for Christmas instead



Love the outfits!  The dress especialy.  I made Sara Beth a dress that she wanted and once it was done she told me that it was a boy dress!  I told she was wearing it no matter what!

Sorry I didn't resize.  Have no time!


----------



## ibesue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Had to take this pic now that I am on these boards every day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little belle's (I was surprised by how much attention they got while wearing these):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were also fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so hot so they really enjoyed playing in here!  It was funny because people kept stopping and asking us if they could take our girls picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put more pics up in a little while.  My photobucket account is taking forever!



So cute!!  Your girls are adorable and I love the picture of you and the girls with minnie's sewing machine!



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.



Wooo Hoooo!!!  My hubby told me that a few years ago too!  I have a baby lock Elegante and LOVE it!!  It has the mega hoop and I use it all the time!!  Good luck looking for your new baby!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DH and I waiting for Spectro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit with tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to Crystal Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls woke up one morning in our room to find out the "fairy godmother" left them these princess dresses.  they were super excited!  They wore them to MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a pic of them with the fairy godmother a little later.  It was so cute!  When it was their turn to see her, they ran up to her and thanked them for the dresses and she played right a long and talked to them about it!  She also went on and on about the cinderella dresses they were wearing when she saw them and about the mice helping her make the dresses she brought them.



How sweet that Fairy Godmother went along with the whole story line!!  All your customs are great!!


----------



## james'mommy

This might not be the right place but  can you tell me where I could purchase a custom outfit? My niece has been begging to go to disney and my sister isn't able to go until next Dec. I was thinking a really cool disney outfit might help take some of the disappointment away. Thanks.


----------



## karamat

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!



I usually don't use anything to hold down the fabric and I've never had an issue with it moving or shifting.  But in a class I took, the instructor said we should always use a spray adhesive to hold down the fabric so that when the item is washed, water doesn't get under the applique and cause "bubbles" after it dries.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I love these! I also love that you brought a costume change!



Thanks HeatherSue! I had worn the Fairy Godmother to a Pirate & Princess party a while back, but didn't get the photos I wanted, so I knew I needed to break it out again. I also knew that the lame it is made from is SUPER hot, even when it's cool out, so I didn't plan on having it on long. So the Cindy rags costume was supposed to be my "cool" costume. As it turns out, it was so blistering hot that I didn't leave that on long either! But we had a lot of fun at CRT and for a bit at the party before changing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,
We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.


----------



## SallyfromDE

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question for those of you who does machine embroidery... do you use any kind of adhesive to hole your applique fabric down/flat?  I have just been laying on top of the T-shirt/fabric and then let the machine tack it down.....I don't have that problem when I do hand applique since I usually use Heat and Bond Lite...thanks!



I will sometimes us a spray adhesive. 



princesskayla said:


> However, none of them are Disney related - can you believe someone would want something without a mouse on it???



 These people are  !!


----------



## revrob

I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.  
I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
It is machine smocked 





Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!






This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.  
I can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!



You will LOVE your machine.  I have an older Ellageo and it is wonderful!


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.



Prayers for your family.


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> You could do the precious dress in white and do a blue check apron to be worn over it.  If I were going for that look, though, I think I would go with the portrait peasant under shirt and a simply sweet jumper over the top.





HeatherSue said:


> Hey, no fair riding TSM with Kristine while we're moving!
> 
> Nope! I would use the precious dress as/is, without the collar and then put a simply sweet over it (without elastic in the sleeves).  I don't know how you'd modify it to have a high neckline. Sorry!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I would suggest skipping the collar and leaving the sleeves as is, and there are so many apron styles out there. You might check out the children's corner patterns for that part. (if you dont already have one)



Thanks for the replies, I already made the jumper part by measuring dd and making my own pattern, just needed some help with the shirt! Most of the costumes have a top like the Precious Dress bodice, but that's not really how it looks in the movie, which I was trying to go for. Oh well, it'll be close enough.


----------



## birdie757

revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!



That looks awesome!  I understand your fear.  I have 3 hand pleated and smocked panels I did last year for a button down dress for dd that I never had the courage to cut...now it wouldn't even fit her if I did finish it.  I can't wait to see your finished dress.


----------



## Sandy321

Tweevil said:


> Well, Fleece is pretty cool to us to make stuff.  I had a bad experience though lately.  I was appliq a school letter on a bunch of scarves for a band booster thing and where the machine was going so fast I think as I did them it clogged with those fine bits of fluff.  I felt so bad because I handed over less than spectacular scarves and still have some that need to be done.  My poor machine needed a good clean out and compressed air.  It is pretty cool fabric though, I love making stuff with it, I just never emb on it and that is a different animal all together.  I still haven't heard from the lady I did these for.  I am not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing but I tried I guess...  (oh, it wasn't a paid thing).
> 
> I say give it a try but be prepared with some compressed air to give the bobbin area a shot now and again just to be sure.



Thanks for the cleaning warning!

I forgot about making scarves out of fleece!!  Thank you!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I know where you can start!  First, get a sewing machine!  This is the one that lots of us have and most of us love it:
> http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Computerized-Sewing-Machine-CS6000I/ip/4764726
> 
> Like Revrob said, you can get a sewing machine for around $100 that would work fine for you, too.
> 
> There is a wonderful pattern maker named CarlaC that makes really easy to understand and easy to use patterns.  Her easiest pattern is called the easy fit pants.
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Easy-Fit-Pants-For-Dolly-and-Me-boys-too.htm
> 
> After that, I would try the portrait peasant top:
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Portrait-Peasant-Tops-and-Dresses.htm
> 
> What's so great about these patterns is that they come with all of the sizes and you can use them over and over again.  They're much easier to understand than commercial patterns and I really suggest trying one of these first!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn with fleece much and I've sewn with silky fabric even less!  I wouldn't suggest starting with a silky fabric if you haven't sewn before.  But, you'll work up to it in no time.
> 
> 
> That really stinks!
> 
> 
> They should have kid's eye shadow in the same area as they had the lip gloss and such for little girls.  I know I've bought some before for Tessa to play with at WalMart.



Thank you so much for taking the time to post the links - I know there are many on page one of the threads - 



ibesue said:


> When my kids were at Catholic schools, they encouraged you to send the kids on Halloween in Saintly costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.



My grandma taught me to sew, my mom did not sew.  Well, she knew how but it wasn't something she enjoyed.  My grandmother taught sewing classes in her home and she was great at sewing.  It isn't for everyone, but if you really want to learn, you will be able to do it!  I find it so relaxing and even when I worked full time, I still found time to sew!!



Okay, for your learning time, I would NOT use the silky, shinny fabric!    You might not make it very long.  I would start with cotton.  You can even use muslin while learning.  Its not too expensive.  I would also use the patterns from YCMT, especially CaralC's patterns.  I would start with the easy fit pants or the Simply Sweet pattern.  They are both very well written and so easy to do!!  I would avoid commercial patterns until you know more.  A lot of our mom's stopped sewing because the patterns were too difficult to use.  They gloss over a bunch of the steps.  Don't balk at the price at YCMT.  For a long time, I wouldn't pay the price because you can get patterns at Joann's/Hancocks on sale for a dollar.  Do buy your first 10 pattern and get going! 

I haven't used fleece too much, I normally sew with cottons.  If you are going to use fleece, it is good as you do not have to finish any seams.  Just use a LOT of pins while sewing.  Another tip that makes your sewing easier, use that iron!  Often.  When I was younger, I thought I didn't need it but it make a BIG difference in your final outfit!

Okay, I think I am rambling!  Good luck and I hope you love sewing as much as we do! [/QUOTE]

I know I _shouldnt_ even consider sewing with the silky fabric  When I first started knitting I used a strange ribbon/yarn - and people couldnt imagine starting there - 

but I know it will slip - I have sewn - but not for a long while -

The sewing machine is actually DD (13) it was a present from my mil - who does sew - a lot! (she is quilting now!)  I remember when she helped sil and I sew bathing suits one year!   Good Times!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.



know that I have added you to our prayer list!!  May you find His peace and your prayers are answered...


----------



## waughzee

I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!


----------



## revrob

waughzee said:


> i know how excited everyone is about the princess & the frog movie coming out, so i thought i'd show you the tiara i just finished for a customer!



cute! Cute!  Cute!


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



That is beautiful!!! I would be nervous cutting it out, too, but it looks great!! I can't wait to see the finished dress!!



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



I love it!! We can't wait to see the movie!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!




That is incredible - what an awesome costume!!! And your daughter is so beautiful - her eyes just sparkle!!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> That is incredible - what an awesome costume!!! And your daughter is so beautiful - her eyes just sparkle!!



Thank you! I'm just thankful she's such a willing model. If I catch her in a bad mood, sometimes it costs me a buck or two....... but it's SO worth it!

And just because I couldn't resist.... Here's a close up of the witch shoes. I need another photo to show the sides. The pointy toes point up a bit, and the heels are wider at the bottom like a witch. I saw them in a catalog and wouldn't rest until we had a pair!


----------



## Sapper383

I've been so busy with work since returning from our trip, I totaly missed the new thread....boy, I've got alot of catching up to do.

All the oufits I've seen are fab

I tought I would join in with the castle photos. Heres our from our september trip....it seems soooo long ago.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!


I  love this outfit and even DH  said he loves it too.


----------



## ibesue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!



Yay!!!  You won't be disappointed!!  I love my baby lock and my baby lock dealer!!  I don't know if they have the "gold standard" warranty, but if they do, its the best deal ever!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.



Prayers being sent.  I hope all will be okay.



revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



Shannon, as I said on Facebook, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Makes me want to think about a smocking machine....



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



Very cute!



mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



OMGosh, your daughter and the outfit are gorgeous!!!  Love the outfit!  And it looks like the leaves are perfect for a nice fall shot!  We don't get leaves like that until January!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


>



the best halloween pictures i have ever seen   They could be in a catalog.  The colors are perfect and the costume is amazing!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


>



the best halloween pictures i have ever seen


----------



## birdie757

Just checking in after the jump.  You all have been so busy this weekend!  I am just sitting here baby sitting my embroidery machine.  Doing some simple matching t-shirts for our trip.  I needed some mindless projects after my Halloween costume sewing.  The one time I left my machine my thread broke and it ate my shirt.  I *think* it might be ok but I might redo it.  It just is a little wobbly in a spot where it got pulled into the machine.  It is for my dad though and I honestly doubt he will wear the shirt after the trip so I might just let it be.  If it had been one of my family's I would for sure do it again cause we will wear them all the time.  Good thing t-shirts are cheap at AC Moore this week.

Happy sewing everyone!


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> the best halloween pictures i have ever seen




Thank you! This was our 6th Halloween using this spot. I live in an old area of town, and this is out in front of an historic mansion. Between the low maple trees and the black iron fence, it's just perfect! And I'm relieved to have these done. I was really afraid the leaves would drop before I could come up for air and go take the pictures!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sapper383 said:


> I've been so busy with work since returning from our trip, I totaly missed the new thread....boy, I've got alot of catching up to do.
> 
> All the oufits I've seen are fab
> 
> I tought I would join in with the castle photos. Heres our from our september trip....it seems soooo long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



ABsolutely priceless! And I'm so glad you were able to get the photo with Cruella!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!



Shannon, this is SO pretty!

And that's exactly how I felt when I had to cut the tops from the gorgeous appliques you did for me!


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> I  love this outfit and even DH  said he loves it too.


That's VERY high praise! Thank you!


----------



## billwendy

Hi - 

Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....

Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol




The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...









DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?

Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???

Thanks FriendS!!
Wendy


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!





mom2rtk said:


> Thank you! I'm just thankful she's such a willing model. If I catch her in a bad mood, sometimes it costs me a buck or two....... but it's SO worth it!
> 
> And just because I couldn't resist.... Here's a close up of the witch shoes. I need another photo to show the sides. The pointy toes point up a bit, and the heels are wider at the bottom like a witch. I saw them in a catalog and wouldn't rest until we had a pair!




AMAZING, AMAZING PICTURES!  The custome is stunning, the surroundings are perfect and your model couldn't be even remotely more photogenic!  Just amazing!



mom2rtk said:


> Shannon, this is SO pretty!
> 
> And that's exactly how I felt when I had to cut the tops from the gorgeous appliques you did for me!



thanks so much!  I'm pretty psyched about this dress.  I don't know why I was so nervous, it's just fabric and I could always just start over.  BUT, it was so much work, and it came out just the way I wanted, so I didn't wanna ruin it!  I'm hoping now I can do this without fear in the future!



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?
> 
> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy



CUTE!  You did a great job!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> AMAZING, AMAZING PICTURES!  The custome is stunning, the surroundings are perfect and your model couldn't be even remotely more photogenic!  Just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much!  I'm pretty psyched about this dress.  I don't know why I was so nervous, it's just fabric and I could always just start over.  BUT, it was so much work, and it came out just the way I wanted, so I didn't wanna ruin it!  I'm hoping now I can do this without fear in the future!



Thanks Shannon!

And I completely understand on the dress. I frequently get psyched out about one costume project or another, but then talk myself down with the "It's just fabric and I can buy more" line.... I am WAY more comfortable just jumping in feet first if I know there's more fabric waiting if I need it..... I guess you couldn't exactly just run out and buy another smocked pumpkin panel, could you!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love all the pictures posted from the parks.  I have had a busy day sewing and taking care of Abby who has been sick since Wednesday.  Today was the first day she didn't have a fever.  Poor thing.  

I love the pumpkin smocking!  It turned out perfect.  I can't believe that was your first attempt, amazing work.  So beautiful.

And the beautiful purple witch costume with the gorgeous fall leaves.   Great work, I love the costume, the setting and your DD is adorable. 



syncsk8mom said:


> Dawn.....do you have any suggestions were I can find some clip art of Colonel Reb?  I looked last night on the internet and couldn't find anything.  My last ditch resort will be to buy a Ole Miss flag and trace Colonel Reb.
> 
> thanks for the help!!!
> 
> And PS.....I was kind of hoping my daughter would have been a War Eagle instead, but we can't win them all!



I was looking around at Pegasus Embroidery and they have a couple machine appliques available, one said Ole Miss and the other said Rebels.
www.pegasusembroidery.com

I get my name files there and they stitch out very well,  I have to order a new name for my new nephew his name is Asher and I need to make him a blanket.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?
> 
> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy



That turned out so cute!  I love it.  I don't know how you would line the three designs up but that sounds like it would look really good.  I hope someone else can help you out.  For my machine and hoop size I would have to rehoop the shirt each time.  Good Luck!


----------



## ivo004

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



This is my first time on this thread and I just saw your Halloween pics, they are gorgeous and that costume is beautiful!!!!


----------



## LauraP22

revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



Wow, I'd have been scared to cut it too 



mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



Gorgeous costume and photos   Lovely work!  No fall leaves here yet.  Or at least not many.  It's one of those areas where kids can wear the more summery costumes and not be cold on Halloween usually


----------



## mom2rtk

LauraP22 said:


> Gorgeous costume and photos   Lovely work!  No fall leaves here yet.  Or at least not many.  It's one of those areas where kids can wear the more summery costumes and not be cold on Halloween usually




Thanks! The gorgeous fall leaves are partly responsible for me living in this drafty 85 year old house! LOTS of stunning trees around here right now. Halloween is really hit or miss here. I have seen it bitter cold in the 20's and balmy in the 70's. It makes it really hard to plan ahead for costumes. I've really decided custom matched costume cloaks are the way to go. My daughter still wants one to match the witch costume. I told her maybe when I ship my last order off in a few days I'll do one........ Too bad it wasn't done for the photos, but I guarantee those trees will be bare by the end of the week, and all those lovely yellow leaves will be brown.......


----------



## eyor44

mom2rtk said:


>



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Hey no fair moving while I am riding TSM with Kristine!



Talk about no fair!!! 



mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....



Lydia and I both love this!!!  SOOOOOOO very cute! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Shannon.... I think it was 2003.... What a great model she has been right from the start....... and what priceless photos have I accumulated!
> 
> Before I get back to the costume sewing, I thought I'd post my belated castle pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from our second night at the Halloween party.... the one my husband and teenage son refused to attend with us..... hmmmm..... can't imagine WHY!!!!!!


Great pictures and dresses!!! I love that you dressed as Cinderella! 



VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the Cars oufits for DHS -- and sorry for the crappy photos.  I really should try to do them with the clothes layed out on the floor so you can see the skirt portion of the dress better and the bow is impossible to make look decent without being tied around a real waist (it's Carla's bow pattern and it makes the prettiest bow -- just bad photos and tieing without a model).
> 
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:



These are really great!!! 





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Does anyone know of a good PED basic tutorial? I cant find one!!
> 
> Also, this is dumb, but how do you get the fabric behind the embroidery stitches? Im not really sure what to do!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



PED basic is really easy to use, I don't think you'll need a tutorial for it. You just open up the file in PED Basic that you want to put on the card, then click the little arrow, then you click the other one that says to put it on the card. 




kipperdog said:


> Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.



You really can do it!!! Don't let your mom discourage you! 



Sandy321 said:


> *Kipperdog* I'm with you - I want to sew (I even have a sewing machine - just havent used it!)
> 
> question about material -  is it hard to sew with fleece? (does the needle break?  does the material clog?)
> 
> are there any tricks to sewing with satiny, silky, shiny material?  We got a cute Tinkerbelle fabric - and thought to try the PJ bottoms (dd is 13) -
> 
> I think the material is likely to "bunch"?
> 
> any hints would be appreciated!!
> 
> even tho dd is older - this thread is so very inspiring!!  Thank you all for sharing!



I don't mind sewing with satiny material, just use plenty of pins. 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!


Great pictures!!! It's great seeing you! 


PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.



What's going on April? Are you ok?



revrob said:


> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!


Shannon, that is GORGEOUS!!! 



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!


Laura, that is so cute! I love your work! 



Sapper383 said:


> I've been so busy with work since returning from our trip, I totaly missed the new thread....boy, I've got alot of catching up to do.
> 
> All the oufits I've seen are fab
> 
> I tought I would join in with the castle photos. Heres our from our september trip....it seems soooo long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute!!!


----------



## emcreative

Heads up for the AG Mommies:

Some of the items from the show tomorrow are already up on the website...you just have to type in the code to "find" them:

T29172 American Girl Kit
T29174 American Girl Ruthie
T29175 American Girl Kaya
T29176 American Girl Bitty Baby
T29170 American Girl Girl of the Year Chrissa
T28665 American Girl Felicity

Okay now they are at the link:

http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=class|l506&term=american girl


----------



## MouseTriper

Wow...I am sooo behind.  I still have over 50 pages I think on the last thread to read.  Yikes...maybe I will just start from here!  I know you have all been busy, I have scanned a little and EVERYTHING looks ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ibesue said:


> I am about to try my first bowling shirt!
> 
> Here is a picture of the grandgirls last week at Disneyland in their costumes for Mickeys not so scary halloween party!


I really like the bowling shirt pattern.  That was the first one I made and I've done three more since.  All turned out really well except my collar on the last one didn't seem to be quite right -- it's just for a Halloween costume though so I wasn't concerned.

Love the photo of the grandgirls!  What a cute bunch!





Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, I now have a good picture!!! I was really proud of the fact that I actually completed something in just a few hours and I didn't even use a pattern!  Kaedyn really liked it, so that makes me happy.


Cute!  I escpecially like the skirt underlining.




kipperdog said:


> I just want to say how extremely jealous of all you!  We are planning a trip to disney in May. It will be the first for my kids. As soon as I found out I started looking on eBay and etsy for outfits. I had no idea the disboards had this thread. I so wish I knew how to sew, so I could create my kids some of these fabulous outfits. You guys are really talented. I know on these threads you cannot buy or sell, but is there a list somewhere of everyone that does sell their creations?  I love looking at this thread now that I found it. If someone could pm with names or a list, I would be so appreciative. Again, you all do really great work and I am green with envy!


Sewing for your own children is much more rewarding than purchasing.  I took sewing in home ec in HS and cut a hole in my skirt.    I made ds a shirt when he was an infant.  It was too small, the collar came apart and it faded b/c I didn't know to cold water wash (or prewash fabric!).  I made dd a dress as an infant and she NEVER wore it b/c I botched up a piece on the back (at the very end).  I decided sewing wasn't for me.  Then I found this thread and I am now making things I never dreamed possible.  I agree to start with the Easy Fit pants and the Portrait Peasant top -- both are easy and quick.  Give it a try and you'll be hooked.





HeatherSue said:


> That is so precious!
> Sawyer wants to be a killer whale and Tessa wants to be a cheetah webkinz.  However, I haven't started either costume.  I just bought the fabric for Sawyer's, but I couldn't find any stretchy type Cheetah fabric.  I'm making easy fits and Carla's hooded raglan shirt, so I need something stretchy.  Yikes!  She's pretty easy going, so we may switch to some other kind of animal at the last minute.


Alexa is being a cheetah!  I used fur fabric and made Easy Fit pants and the portrait peasant top.  I put a large ruffle on the pants and three ruffles on the shirt with ruffles lon sleeves as well (more of a cute cheetah than realistic).  I just have to attach the tail (which my five year old precisely told me needed to go straight for 12 inches, then curve like a roller coaster and then curl up at the end).  I also need to make sure her ear headband fits and keep your fingers crossed that the ears stay standing!  We are having our neighborhood Halloween party this afternoon so I will take photos and post.  She also has sparkly cheetah shoes!




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one:


Love these pics and also the second set you posted as well.  I adore seeing customs in action!  Did you eat at CP?  Did the Pooh and Tigger outfits get a lot of attention?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.


Hope everything is alright.



revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!


Looks great!  And I love the fabric you are using.  I can't wait to see the finished project.



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!


Awesome!



mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



WOW!  That is awesome!  And yeah for getting the photo session in.  It was beautiful here yesterday and last night we had a horrid rainstorm and it cooled down about 20 degrees.  I imagine I'll have a lot of raking to do once things start to dry.



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?
> 
> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy



Cute!  And remember, you're not allowed to apologize for less than perfect hair.  It was really humid here yesterday as well -- my hair that I straigtened even went curly on me.

And sorry, I can't help you with a thing on lining up candy corn or writing.  I'd be too scared to ruin it and just leave it as is.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



Wow Shannon, that is amazing!  I can't believe it's your first!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!


 Congrats!!!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.


Of course We're praying for you.


waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!


Super cute!


mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!


Holy Cow!  Absolutely stunning!!


Sapper383 said:


> I've been so busy with work since returning from our trip, I totaly missed the new thread....boy, I've got alot of catching up to do.
> 
> All the oufits I've seen are fab
> 
> I tought I would join in with the castle photos. Heres our from our september trip....it seems soooo long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute!

I lost the girls in their minnie and princess vidas, but the pics are awesome!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom

So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.

The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.

So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it. 

The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.

This is so confusing!!

I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.  

Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.

Thanks!


----------



## waughzee

I love the witch costume and the photos are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Heads up for the AG Mommies:
> 
> Some of the items from the show tomorrow are already up on the website...you just have to type in the code to "find" them:
> 
> T29172 American Girl Kit
> T29174 American Girl Ruthie
> T29175 American Girl Kaya
> T29176 American Girl Bitty Baby
> T29170 American Girl Girl of the Year Chrissa
> T28665 American Girl Felicity
> 
> Okay now they are at the link:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=class|l506&term=american girl



I WANT KIT!




ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



Have you definitely decided to take the salaried position?  If you have already accepted, or made up your mind, would you/have you considered working just a few hours at the other company?  If so, do you really think you can handle full time plus a few extra hours?  

If you have decided to go with the salaried position, I would call and explain that you were offered another position and that you don't want to waste their time.  I don't think that it would burn bridges if you politely explain that you have a tremendous amount of respect for their company and would love to work for them, but that another offer came through that is more in line with the financial needs of your family currently. 
If you know that you don't need to work full time, then it would be a great incentive to work full time so that your debt is paid down quicker (and maybe set aside some money for a Disney trip!)
It doesn't have to be forever - maybe you could work full time until your financial goals are met and then find a job with more flexibility.

I'll be praying for you!  I know this has been difficult for you from the beginning.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



I have a clsoe friend who does home health. She LOVES the work, but really gets the raw end of the deal all the time. She gets paid by the visit, so either they are swamped and she works TONS of extra time when it's not convenient, or they don't have enough visits needed and she doesn't make what they told her she would. It's a really bad situation. She ends up working all day, then inputting all the computer data in the evening when she should be having family time. She also is required to be "on call" every few weeks throughout the night, which drives her nuts each and every time it rolls around.

I think you need to do what is best for you and your family right now. But ask TONS of questions. If the one position is truly salaried (and not "by the visit" like my friend) then I would look at that one. ANYTHING where they pay you on an "as needed" basis can turn out to be bad for your family. They might need you more when you need to be home more. They might need you less when you need more predictable income.

Don't worry about burning bridges. There are responsible and professional ways of handling the situation. It's every man (or woman!) for themselves these days, and you need to do what is right for you.

Best of luck!


----------



## HeatherSue

Someone needs to come and kick me in the rear today!  I NEED to get started on the kids costumes!  I haven't even got the fabric for Tessa's yet! UGH!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!


These are all SOOOO cute!! I love your little Belles!  Every picture is so precious!  What adorable little girls you have!  I also loved getting to see you!



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find. So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.


WOO-HOO!!! How exciting!!! If he REALLY means that you can get the best machine you can find, here's the Viking Designer Diamond!

http://www.acesewvac.com/viking-diamond.html



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Makeup for little girls- HeatherSue, I found the lip gloss case-castle thing in the toy section at Wal Mart--where would I look for make up?
> I am just wanting it for Halloween. I haven't a clue how to do her hair either. I can't get the part straight for pig tails, dont know how I'll manage an "up do"


I'm not sure what department I found it in.  It may have been on on endcap in the actual makeup department.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


More extreme cuteness!!!  I am loving your pictures!  You should write a TR!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!


HOW EXCITING!!!!  That is going to be a GREAT machine, from what I've heard!



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks HeatherSue! I had worn the Fairy Godmother to a Pirate & Princess party a while back, but didn't get the photos I wanted, so I knew I needed to break it out again. I also knew that the lame it is made from is SUPER hot, even when it's cool out, so I didn't plan on having it on long. So the Cindy rags costume was supposed to be my "cool" costume. As it turns out, it was so blistering hot that I didn't leave that on long either! But we had a lot of fun at CRT and for a bit at the party before changing!


I hope you brought a 3rd outfit!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.


 I hope you're okay!



waughzee said:


>


That is adorable!!



mom2rtk said:


>


That is fabulous!! Your daughter is so pretty, too!  



Sapper383 said:


> [/IMG]


I love your outfits!  So cute!



billwendy said:


> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy


That turned out great, Wendy!! GREAT job, especially for your first machine applique!  If you're going to add more, I would put them at jaunty angles, so you don't have to worry about lining them up perfectly.  Other than that, I usually eyeball the placement of my embroidery stuff.  But, I have the uncanny ability to measure with my eyes! 



ivo004 said:


> This is my first time on this thread and I just saw your Halloween pics, they are gorgeous and that costume is beautiful!!!!


!! Stick around and you'l be sewing stuff in no time, if you don't already!



VBAndrea said:


> Alexa is being a cheetah!  I used fur fabric and made Easy Fit pants and the portrait peasant top.  I put a large ruffle on the pants and three ruffles on the shirt with ruffles lon sleeves as well (more of a cute cheetah than realistic).  I just have to attach the tail (which my five year old precisely told me needed to go straight for 12 inches, then curve like a roller coaster and then curl up at the end).  I also need to make sure her ear headband fits and keep your fingers crossed that the ears stay standing!  We are having our neighborhood Halloween party this afternoon so I will take photos and post.  She also has sparkly cheetah shoes!


That is going to be so cute!!! You're going to post pictures, aren't you?? I wanted a hood for Tessa since it's generally so cold her on Halloween.  So, I was hoping to do a raglan hooded shirt out of fleece and easy fits to match.  Then, she wants to wear a tag on her wrist, just like a webkinz.  Did I mention she wants to be a Webkinz cheetah, not just an ordianry one! LOL!



ireland_nicole said:


> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



I'll say a little prayer for you that you will have clarity while making this decision.  I can't offer much advice because I've never had a "real" job that I had to interview for or anything.  So, I am lost when it comes to that sort of thing.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;















Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress





I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!


----------



## Shannalee724

ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> Thanks!



Wow that is a tough one!!!  I will keep you in my thoughts today   I say take whichever position gives you the most flexibilty and the least amount of stress with your family.  I work part-time right now and wouldn't have it any other way.  I am home when the kids are home and they work with me on field trips, drs appointments, etc.  Plus, I am making steady income to pay for the kids fun stuff and Disney.

Both positions seem to have their disadvantages.  This is def a hard decision and I don't envy you! Clarity vibes headed your way!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;




Sooooo cute!  As always they are fabulous outfits!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!



Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you make!  I so wish I could get one of those right now.



revrob said:


> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



This is really pretty!  I can't wait to see the finished product!



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



Really cute!  Which reminds me that I need to get started on dresses for my girls for that movie.  I don't usually do that but they are super excited and I found Tianna pillowcases so I thought I would make them a vida.  Now I just have to decide if I want to attempt making a frog for the back of it.



mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



teresajoy said:


> Great pictures!!! It's great seeing you!


Thanks!  I know I need to do an avatar and would really like to make a photo banner across the bottom of my posts but I haven't taken the time to figure out how to do it.  Plus, I need to set up a facebook page so I can talk to you all on there.



emcreative said:


> Heads up for the AG Mommies:
> 
> Some of the items from the show tomorrow are already up on the website...you just have to type in the code to "find" them:
> 
> T29172 American Girl Kit
> T29174 American Girl Ruthie
> T29175 American Girl Kaya
> T29176 American Girl Bitty Baby
> T29170 American Girl Girl of the Year Chrissa
> T28665 American Girl Felicity
> 
> Okay now they are at the link:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=class|l506&term=american girl


Thanks for the reminder.  I totally forgot.  I was hoping they would have Rebecca but that bitty baby deal is a pretty good one I'd say!



VBAndrea said:


> Love these pics and also the second set you posted as well.  I adore seeing customs in action!  Did you eat at CP?  Did the Pooh and Tigger outfits get a lot of attention?
> 
> 
> .


Thanks!  Yes, they did get a lot of attention at the crystal palace!  Making custom outfits for your kids is so worth it!  I wish I would have discovered this board before our other trips.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!




Aren't princess friends just the BEST!!!! And I think your blue Belle is our princess friend!

Priceless photos, and beautiful dresses. LOVE the blue Belle with Mrs. Potts on the apron!


----------



## sweetstitches

VBAndrea said:


> ....I will post pics pics of my Cars outfits (finally!).
> 
> I've had a hectic time the last couple of weeks.  DH is out of the country so I have to all the yard work (which I guess I usually do anyway) and housework and everything kid related.  I have kidney stones (so we hope b/c if it's not stones it's bladder cancer -- have some very intermittent back pain though so hopefully kidney stones).  And yesterday I had to fork over $4,400 for a new furnace for our lower level -- yes, this was the same day I had to make our final payment to Disney.  And why oh why does Halloween have to come along and interrupt my regular scheduled Disney sewing?
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the Cars oufits for DHS -- and sorry for the crappy photos.  I really should try to do them with the clothes layed out on the floor so you can see the skirt portion of the dress better and the bow is impossible to make look decent without being tied around a real waist (it's Carla's bow pattern and it makes the prettiest bow -- just bad photos and tieing without a model).
> 
> Front of dress (Simply Sweet bodice with my own made up stripwork skirt) and Bowling Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for the uber large photos -- I try resizing them and nothing happens.  You can also tell by the *ever so fabulous* quality of the photos why I want a new camera for our trip.  Sadly I think I got a new furnace for Christmas instead



They turned out great!  I love the way you incorporated different fabrics into the shirt!  I will keep you in my prayers.




Stephres said:


> Wow, I barely made it!
> 
> Here is a picture of Megan and I in front of the castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the northerners in shorts and short sleeves while we were freezing, lol! We had to buy this outfit there because of an accident on splash mountain.  She was wearing a custom!



Cute pictures!




LauraP22 said:


> hidden mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son is wearing a store bought tee with the same rocket embroidery on it



That is adorable and I love the hidden Mickey!






disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here are a few castle pics from our last trip.  Most of them are on our photo pass CD which I just ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one:



cute!


----------



## sweetstitches

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Had to take this pic now that I am on these boards every day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little belle's (I was surprised by how much attention they got while wearing these):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were also fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so hot so they really enjoyed playing in here!  It was funny because people kept stopping and asking us if they could take our girls picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put more pics up in a little while.  My photobucket account is taking forever!



They are all really cute!




PrincessMickey said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. I was browsing the Anita Goodesign site that was posted yesterday and decided I wanted an emboidery machine. I had all these comebacks for why I needed one when I told DH but I didn't nee any of them. He aactually told me that I never get myseslf anything and this would be an investment because I would be able to use it for years to come. He asked me to tell him a little bit about them so I was telling him about the different sizes and he told me I could get the biggest size hoop and best machine I could find  So now I get to have fun researching to see what I want. Any suggestions from you guys. The only thing is that I can't actually buy anything until our house back in PA sells so hopefully it sells soon.




Woohoo!!!




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DH and I waiting for Spectro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visit with tink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to Crystal Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls woke up one morning in our room to find out the "fairy godmother" left them these princess dresses.  they were super excited!  They wore them to MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a pic of them with the fairy godmother a little later.  It was so cute!  When it was their turn to see her, they ran up to her and thanked them for the dresses and she played right a long and talked to them about it!  She also went on and on about the cinderella dresses they were wearing when she saw them and about the mice helping her make the dresses she brought them.



Great pictures



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!




Yeah!  




MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.




Praying for all of you.  (hug)




revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> This is what I've been working on.  I've been wanting to make a dress with a machine smocked insert since I learned this technique at market in June.  I've finally gotten around to it, and have the motivation to make a dress for my daughter for Thanksgiving.
> I pleated the fabric myself (which involved learning how to use a pleater and resulted in a few broken needles and hours of frustration trying to figure out how to get the needles in the stupid thing)
> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



Cutting it is so hard!  I can't wait to see the finished dress; the insert looks really cute!  Did you backsmock the insert?




waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



cute




mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



Those are awesome pictures!  Your little witch (and her custom) are adorable, and the background is perfect for the photos.  I'm a bit jealous of your leaves....we haven't lived anywhere with big trees for about 20 years.  We've moved several times since then, and never stay long enough for the trees to grow.




Sapper383 said:


> I've been so busy with work since returning from our trip, I totaly missed the new thread....boy, I've got alot of catching up to do.
> 
> All the oufits I've seen are fab
> 
> I tought I would join in with the castle photos. Heres our from our september trip....it seems soooo long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



cute pictures!


----------



## sweetstitches

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?
> 
> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy



Can't help you with lining stuff up, but it looks cute!




kipperdog said:


> !!  You can easily learn to sew before May!! Give it a shot, you may surprise yourself!  I couldn't sew when I found this thread 2 years ago, and neither could many of the other people on here!



Thank you for the welcome and encouragement. I actually had a conversation like that with my mother. I told her I wanted to learn to sew so I could make the kids clothes. Her reply, no you don't. I tried when you all were little to make you clothes and it is not worth it. I then said I thought it would be neat to learn and teach my daughter. Her reply, you don't have time. When would you?  You don't even have a sewing machine. She made some legitimate points, but I would live to be able to make clothes like these. I wouldn't even know where to start though.[/QUOTE]


My mom was a discourager too.  (hug)  Don't let it stop you.




ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



I think Shannon already gave you good advice, but I'll pray for clarity in your decision.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!



It looks like you had an amazing trip


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> Aren't princess friends just the BEST!!!! And I think your blue Belle is our princess friend!
> 
> Priceless photos, and beautiful dresses. LOVE the blue Belle with Mrs. Potts on the apron!



The yellow belle is our princess friend.  I'll have to look up some pics from our trip last year to post with her.  The blue belle though was really awesome with my kids.  She knew they were coming (I think) from our belle friend because she spent a lot of time with my girls and called them by name and everything.  Actually every princess at that meal came up to my girls and knew their name and talked about what they were wearing last year when they saw them and how big they were getting and so on.  the blue belle came back to our table numerous times to talk to them.  It was pretty awesome and really had my girls in awe.  What was really great was when it was time to see Cinderella downstairs for our picture she said, "why hello princess makenna and addyson.  I have been waiting for you.  I remember you from your last trip."  And she went on and on about the book I had made and sent to our belle friend.  It was awesome!  I think all of our jaws dropped because we didn't expect any of that.  It pays to have a princess friend I guess.


----------



## Sandy321

Thanks for the encouragement - 

and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!) 

Another... question...

How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH actually loves it (he is a fun lovin guy) and wants one too - do you think I would put it on the side like a logo? How do you measure for that?
> 
> Also, I wanted to do 1 more, and my thoughts were to put HeatherSUe's Happy Halloween in the center, with a Mickey candy corn and a minnie candy corn on either side(from Claire at stitchontime)....do you think this is beyond me at this point? How would I ever figure out where they all went so I could line it all up???
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy


Wendy, it looks so good!  It almost glows.



ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!


It seems like prayers are needed and we are turning to God for answers.  I am saying prayers for your choice to be the right one.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sandy321 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement -
> 
> and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!)
> 
> Another... question...
> 
> How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?



I prewash everything but my fine gown fabrics. Even if I don't expect to put it in the dryer later, it's best to err on the side of caution. It adds a lot of work here because of the quantity of fabric that goes through my hands on a weekly basis, but it really does need to be done.


----------



## queenbee99

Your girls are just darling and so very lucky to have a princess friend! I know my dd would FLIP. She saw Janet's picture with the 3 and she commented on it. I didn't actually want her to see it as I knew that she would start questioning me about it! Love all the pics and I really wish I could sew like ya'll!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sandy321 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement -
> 
> and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!)
> 
> Another... question...
> 
> How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?



Very important!  You wouldn't want to put all of your hard work into something and then wash it and have it shrink and not fit.  My fabric always shrinks.



queenbee99 said:


> Your girls are just darling and so very lucky to have a princess friend! I know my dd would FLIP. She saw Janet's picture with the 3 and she commented on it. I didn't actually want her to see it as I knew that she would start questioning me about it! Love all the pics and I really wish I could sew like ya'll!



Thank you!  Give sewing a try!  I just started sewing this summer!  If you start with Carla C's patterns, you'll be hooked in no time!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> Thanks!



I will be praying for you to make the best decision for your family. 



HeatherSue said:


> 1/)WOO-HOO!!! How exciting!!! If he REALLY means that you can get the best machine you can find, here's the Viking Designer Diamond!
> 
> http://www.acesewvac.com/viking-diamond.html
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)I hope you brought a 3rd outfit!
> 
> .


1.)You are so helpful Heather!!! 
2.)


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;


WOW!! It sounds like you guys really had a magical time!!!! That must have been so much fun! 


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you make!  I so wish I could get one of those right now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is really pretty!  I can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute!  Which reminds me that I need to get started on dresses for my girls for that movie.  I don't usually do that but they are super excited and I found Tianna pillowcases so I thought I would make them a vida.  Now I just have to decide if I want to attempt making a frog for the back of it.
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I know I need to do an avatar and would really like to make a photo banner across the bottom of my posts but I haven't taken the time to figure out how to do it.  Plus, I need to set up a facebook page so I can talk to you all on there.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder.  I totally forgot.  I was hoping they would have Rebecca but that bitty baby deal is a pretty good one I'd say!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Yes, they did get a lot of attention at the crystal palace!  Making custom outfits for your kids is so worth it!  I wish I would have discovered this board before our other trips.



I like seeing your picture. I will be on the lookout for you at the Joann's and Hobby Lobbys around here! 



mom2rtk said:


> Aren't princess friends just the BEST!!!! And I think your blue Belle is our princess friend!
> 
> Priceless photos, and beautiful dresses. LOVE the blue Belle with Mrs. Potts on the apron!



I'm jealous of all these princess friends!!! How cool! 




Sandy321 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement -
> 
> and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!)
> 
> Another... question...
> 
> How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?


It's important for all fabrics, but I can not stress the importance enough for the snuggle flannel!!! Flannel really shrinks when it's washed and dried. I washed  my "I Love Troy" flannel at least three times to get it ready to cut out.  I wanted to make extra sure it wouldn't shrink anymore. 

O


----------



## ibesue

VBAndrea said:


> I really like the bowling shirt pattern.  That was the first one I made and I've done three more since.  All turned out really well except my collar on the last one didn't seem to be quite right -- it's just for a Halloween costume though so I wasn't concerned.
> 
> Love the photo of the grandgirls!  What a cute bunch!
> 
> 
> Alexa is being a cheetah!  I used fur fabric and made Easy Fit pants and the portrait peasant top.  I put a large ruffle on the pants and three ruffles on the shirt with ruffles lon sleeves as well (more of a cute cheetah than realistic).  I just have to attach the tail (which my five year old precisely told me needed to go straight for 12 inches, then curve like a roller coaster and then curl up at the end).  I also need to make sure her ear headband fits and keep your fingers crossed that the ears stay standing!  We are having our neighborhood Halloween party this afternoon so I will take photos and post.  She also has sparkly cheetah shoes!
> 
> And sorry, I can't help you with a thing on lining up candy corn or writing.  I'd be too scared to ruin it and just leave it as is.



Thanks for the comments on the grandgirls!  And the encouragement about the bowling shirt!  I still can't decide which fabric will go where!!  Was it really, really big when you made it?  I cut out the pattern pieces for the 3/4 and it still seems really big.  I am thinking of doing the size 2 but am concerned about the sleeve then being too tight.  

Can't wait to see your pictures of your DD's costume!

And lastly, Wendy, I don't know about lining things up either.  I did it once!  Couldn't do it again.  In fact, I have been known to ask the digitizer to line them up for me.... 



ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



I think Shannon said it better than I could.  It's a really hard decision to make.  I am keeping you and your family in my prayers that you see clearly the right path. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The yellow belle is our princess friend.  I'll have to look up some pics from our trip last year to post with her.  The blue belle though was really awesome with my kids.  She knew they were coming (I think) from our belle friend because she spent a lot of time with my girls and called them by name and everything.  Actually every princess at that meal came up to my girls and knew their name and talked about what they were wearing last year when they saw them and how big they were getting and so on.  the blue belle came back to our table numerous times to talk to them.  It was pretty awesome and really had my girls in awe.  What was really great was when it was time to see Cinderella downstairs for our picture she said, "why hello princess makenna and addyson.  I have been waiting for you.  I remember you from your last trip."  And she went on and on about the book I had made and sent to our belle friend.  It was awesome!  I think all of our jaws dropped because we didn't expect any of that.  It pays to have a princess friend I guess.



Wow!  So cute, all of them!!  And your customs turned out perfect!!!  I must have missed how you got your very own special princess.  What a wonderful thing to have!!!



Sandy321 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement -
> 
> and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!)
> 
> Another... question...
> 
> How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?



VERY IMPORTANT!!!  Especially flannel.  I usually wash flannel a couple of time, dry it and rewash.  It can shrink up to about 3 washings.   And we are not talking about a little shrinkage!  The only time you shouldn't wash flannel is when you are making a rag quilt.  Then its okay to not prewash!  I prewash everything, even if I know it will be hung to dry after its finished.  You don't want any colors running either, which you will have show up in the prewash!  Making an outfit takes time and effort and you don't want that to be ruined the very first time you wash it!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know if there is a way to set up two facebook accounts under my name so I can have one for all of my friends on here using my name on here and one with all of my personal information for my friends from church, school, etc?  It seems like some of you have done that.  My husband (because of his job) doesn't want me to have all of my personal info out there for people I haven't met face to face.  If that makes sense.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> WOW!! It sounds like you guys really had a magical time!!!! That must have been so much fun!
> 
> 
> I like seeing your picture. I will be on the lookout for you at the Joann's and Hobby Lobbys around here!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all these princess friends!!! How cool!
> 
> 
> 
> It's important for all fabrics, but I can not stress the importance enough for the snuggle flannel!!! Flannel really shrinks when it's washed and dried. I washed  my "I Love Troy" flannel at least three times to get it ready to cut out.  I wanted to make extra sure it wouldn't shrink anymore.
> 
> O



I am always on the look out for you guys there!   We really did have a nice trip, except for getting the flu!

Good to know about flannel.  I wanted to buy some to make my girls nightgowns for them and their AG dolls using carla's peasant pattern.  It seems like I have seen some of you do that.  Do I need to buy a lot of extra fabric then?


----------



## revrob

sweetstitches said:


> Cutting it is so hard!  I can't wait to see the finished dress; the insert looks really cute!  Did you backsmock the insert?



I pleated the insert, then I situated the pleats so that it was the right size for the stitching (is that called blocking?  I don't know.)  I hooped sticky back stabilizer, ran a basting stitch around the area that would be stitched, stuck the pleated fabric down, and pressed the button on the machine.  It did eveything else.  I don't know if the machine backsmocked?  (I hate to admit this, but I'm not sure that I even know what backsmocking means?)
I do know that when you do machine smocking, you pleat using the same color of thread as the fabric (instead of contrasting like you do with hand smocking), and after you stitch everything, you leave the threads in the piece instead of pulling them out.  I backed the whole insert with fusible interfacing to make sure that it didn't shift or anything.  I don't know if that was necessary, but I was kinda scared, so I did.  
Ok, now I'm not even sure if that answered your question?  




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to set up two facebook accounts under my name so I can have one for all of my friends on here using my name on here and one with all of my personal information for my friends from church, school, etc?  It seems like some of you have done that.  My husband (because of his job) doesn't want me to have all of my personal info out there for people I haven't met face to face.  If that makes sense.




It is possible, but you have to have separate email addresses.  I have two accounts because it's easier for me to keep all of my sewing stuff on one account.  I have a separate email account that I use for that account.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I WANT KIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you definitely decided to take the salaried position?  If you have already accepted, or made up your mind, would you/have you considered working just a few hours at the other company?  If so, do you really think you can handle full time plus a few extra hours?
> 
> If you have decided to go with the salaried position, I would call and explain that you were offered another position and that you don't want to waste their time.  I don't think that it would burn bridges if you politely explain that you have a tremendous amount of respect for their company and would love to work for them, but that another offer came through that is more in line with the financial needs of your family currently.
> If you know that you don't need to work full time, then it would be a great incentive to work full time so that your debt is paid down quicker (and maybe set aside some money for a Disney trip!)
> It doesn't have to be forever - maybe you could work full time until your financial goals are met and then find a job with more flexibility.
> 
> I'll be praying for you!  I know this has been difficult for you from the beginning.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision for your family.



Thanks Shannon- and everyone else, I really, really appreciate your insight.  So far I have accepted the per diem position.  The only requirement is that I work one weekend shift a month, so yes, I could do that with or without the other job.  The second job (that I'm going for a second interview for tomorrow) is the salaried job.  I've worked homecare and hospice as a salaried case manager before, so I know I'd get the hours (probably too many), and yes, I'd have to be on call one week of every 4.  It would be great to know how much I would make, but I would have to work full time.  I want to pay off debt as soon as possible, but I also don't want to "sacrifice" my kids in the process- and it's nothing against other moms who do work full time, I think you can definitely do both, I'm just not 100% sure I can w/ 2 kids w/ special needs.  But at the same time I think about the therapies and such I could afford if I worked full time.  I really value your wisdom.  I know I could take both and then quit when we're out of debt (before summer vacation), but I don't feel right going in to this particular company doing that.  They are small, with minimal turnover- in fact, this is the first opening they've had in two years, so I don't want to "mess them around"  I'm sorry to sound like a broken record, I just can't seem to figure it all out.  I'll keep thinking and praying about the situation, and what you all have said.  And I'll also keep in mind how blessed I am to be having this problem, especially after the last three months.  What makes it harder is that I genuinly like the way both of these companies are run, I really liked the people, I agree with the way they operate.  I suppose there's a risk with both; 1 in which I'm scared I might not always get enough work, and one in which I'm scared I'll be required to do way too much LOL.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!



Awesome pics!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Question

I have 10 yards of dupioni silk to make Christmas dresses with.  It's labeled hand wash or dry clean.  How do I prepare this fabric to use?  Should I handwash it?  Have it dry cleaned before hand?  Should I cut it into 3 yard increments?

Help Please!!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Question
> 
> I have 10 yards of dupioni silk to make Christmas dresses with.  It's labeled hand wash or dry clean.  How do I prepare this fabric to use?  Should I handwash it?  Have it dry cleaned before hand?  Should I cut it into 3 yard increments?
> 
> Help Please!!



I would not hand wash it. I would probably dry clean the dresses instead of hand washing them. But if you do plan to hand wash, I would suggest testing a piece first.

This is one of those instances where I would just cut in and go for it. I would not cut it into smaller pieces as you never know what you'll do with it later and might need a longer piece.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> I would not hand wash it. I would probably dry clean the dresses instead of hand washing them. But if you do plan to hand wash, I would suggest testing a piece first.
> 
> This is one of those instances where I would just cut in and go for it. I would not cut it into smaller pieces as you never know what you'll do with it later and might need a longer piece.



Thanks; I definitely trust your expert opinion on this.  So in this particular case, go ahead and cut into the fabric as it is, and simply dry clean the dresses when needed, right?  They shouldn't shrink w/ dry cleaning, correct?
You're a lifesaver!  This seemed like such a good plan when I bought the fabric, but now I'm really scared screw it up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks for the prayers.  I did sleep last evening and early yesterday afternoon I felt at peace for bit.

I ask that you please put my family on your prayer list and Church list prayer on Monday at 1 pm MT.  

Yes, I am ok, we have a problem and we want it to work out.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for the prayers.  I did sleep last evening and early yesterday afternoon I felt at peace for bit.
> 
> I ask that you please put my family on your prayer list and Church list prayer on Monday at 1 pm MT.
> 
> Yes, I am ok, we have a problem and we want it to work out.



We will continue to pray and I will put you on my church and bible study prayer chain for tomorrow.


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks; I definitely trust your expert opinion on this.  So in this particular case, go ahead and cut into the fabric as it is, and simply dry clean the dresses when needed, right?  They shouldn't shrink w/ dry cleaning, correct?
> You're a lifesaver!  This seemed like such a good plan when I bought the fabric, but now I'm really scared screw it up!



You might want to see what others have to say on this too, but I would just cut and dry clean. I can't imagine that dry cleaning would shrink it.

Can't wait to see the dresses! I'm still waiting for inspiration for my daughter's Christmas dress. She's getting a little old for the little girl styles, so I'm struggling.....


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

billwendy said:


>



I think that looks great, Wendy!!  The pumpkin looks like it is glowing.



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



That is very cute!!!



mom2rtk said:


>



Your dd is beautiful..so is the costume!!!



karamat said:


> I usually don't use anything to hold down the fabric and I've never had an issue with it moving or shifting.  But in a class I took, the instructor said we should always use a spray adhesive to hold down the fabric so that when the item is washed, water doesn't get under the applique and cause "bubbles" after it dries.



Thank you!!  That might explains why my applique looks the way it does after I washed them..wonder if fabric glue will work just as well? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.



Hope everything is OK...will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks Shannon- and everyone else, I really, really appreciate your insight.  So far I have accepted the per diem position.  The only requirement is that I work one weekend shift a month, so yes, I could do that with or without the other job.  The second job (that I'm going for a second interview for tomorrow) is the salaried job.  I've worked homecare and hospice as a salaried case manager before, so I know I'd get the hours (probably too many), and yes, I'd have to be on call one week of every 4.  It would be great to know how much I would make, but I would have to work full time.  I want to pay off debt as soon as possible, but I also don't want to "sacrifice" my kids in the process- and it's nothing against other moms who do work full time, I think you can definitely do both, I'm just not 100% sure I can w/ 2 kids w/ special needs.  But at the same time I think about the therapies and such I could afford if I worked full time.  I really value your wisdom.  I know I could take both and then quit when we're out of debt (before summer vacation), but I don't feel right going in to this particular company doing that.  They are small, with minimal turnover- in fact, this is the first opening they've had in two years, so I don't want to "mess them around"  I'm sorry to sound like a broken record, I just can't seem to figure it all out.  I'll keep thinking and praying about the situation, and what you all have said.  And I'll also keep in mind how blessed I am to be having this problem, especially after the last three months.  What makes it harder is that I genuinly like the way both of these companies are run, I really liked the people, I agree with the way they operate.  I suppose there's a risk with both; 1 in which I'm scared I might not always get enough work, and one in which I'm scared I'll be required to do way too much LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pics!!!



I think I understood this situation opposite than you just described.  Having read this, I can see your dilemna more clearly.  Basically, it sounds to me like you have a job that you really think you are going to enjoy, and IF there are enough hours, would be ideal for you.  BUT, you're not guaranteed that you'll have enough hours.  You also have a possibility of another job that would guarantee the money that you need (and then some), but may be more than you really want to work and has the potential of beint detrimental to your family because it would require TOO MUCH time.  Is that right?
If that is the case, it almost sounds as if you know in your heart what you want to do, but you're afraid that it won't pay enough.  
I'm still praying for you.  Specifically, what I will be praying is that you will have the faith to do what you know is right, and trust that you will be taken care of.  You are entrusting this to God.  He is not going to let you down - He has cared for your family thus far, He won't stop doing that now!
Thinking of you, friend!  I know you'll choose what is best!




ireland_nicole said:


> Question
> 
> I have 10 yards of dupioni silk to make Christmas dresses with.  It's labeled hand wash or dry clean.  How do I prepare this fabric to use?  Should I handwash it?  Have it dry cleaned before hand?  Should I cut it into 3 yard increments?
> 
> Help Please!!





mom2rtk said:


> I would not hand wash it. I would probably dry clean the dresses instead of hand washing them. But if you do plan to hand wash, I would suggest testing a piece first.
> 
> This is one of those instances where I would just cut in and go for it. I would not cut it into smaller pieces as you never know what you'll do with it later and might need a longer piece.





ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks; I definitely trust your expert opinion on this.  So in this particular case, go ahead and cut into the fabric as it is, and simply dry clean the dresses when needed, right?  They shouldn't shrink w/ dry cleaning, correct?
> You're a lifesaver!  This seemed like such a good plan when I bought the fabric, but now I'm really scared screw it up!



I'm so glad to hear this conversation.  I've been considering a project involving silk dupioni, and I wondered the exact same thing.  How do you pre-wash?  Now I know - DON'T!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for the prayers.  I did sleep last evening and early yesterday afternoon I felt at peace for bit.
> 
> I ask that you please put my family on your prayer list and Church list prayer on Monday at 1 pm MT.
> 
> Yes, I am ok, we have a problem and we want it to work out.



I'm praying for you, April!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> You might want to see what others have to say on this too, but I would just cut and dry clean. I can't imagine that dry cleaning would shrink it.
> 
> Can't wait to see the dresses! I'm still waiting for inspiration for my daughter's Christmas dress. She's getting a little old for the little girl styles, so I'm struggling.....



This is exactly why I'm thinking I need to do this dress NOW.  I figure my days for AbbyGrace agreeing to wear little girl styles are numbered!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hey ladies and gent! Daughter/Special persons dance coming up! I need ideas for Disco theme.... Peach is set on me making her dress this year. Hopefully, I have fabric and supplies needed so I don't have to spend a lot of cashola on it. Its a little snug around here. 

Thanks sewers! You creative talents you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well - I took the plunge today! DH came with me to the sewing store & we ordered a Babylock Ellageo! It will be ordered Monday and come in on Tuesday! So I should be able to pick it up either Tuesday on my way to work if I leave early enough or it will have to wait til Wednesday. I am so excited!



Yah for you! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> We ask for prayer for our family this Monday and for peace over the weekend.


Prayers being said.  Hope everything works itself out.



revrob said:


> I know many of you are on facebook and have seen these pics already - sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



I was this on facebook and think it is absolutely amazing!  I wish I have the time to learn how to do smocking.



waughzee said:


> I know how excited everyone is about the Princess & The Frog movie coming out, so I thought I'd show you the tiara I just finished for a customer!



How cute!  



mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



Love that outfit!  And the pics are awesome!



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their help and patience with me today!! I finally did the sticky back, not actually hooping the shirt, to do this pumkin (by HeatherSue!!). Its pretty straight and centered I think.....
> 
> Please dont look at my wild hair- its 1000% humidity here today!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange looks funny because I had washed off some stabilizer and its still wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks FriendS!!
> Wendy



You did a great job!  I love heathers appliques!  I want more, but need to stop buying stuff!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I think I understood this situation opposite than you just described.  Having read this, I can see your dilemna more clearly.  Basically, it sounds to me like you have a job that you really think you are going to enjoy, and IF there are enough hours, would be ideal for you.  BUT, you're not guaranteed that you'll have enough hours.  You also have a possibility of another job that would guarantee the money that you need (and then some), but may be more than you really want to work and has the potential of beint detrimental to your family because it would require TOO MUCH time.  Is that right?
> If that is the case, it almost sounds as if you know in your heart what you want to do, but you're afraid that it won't pay enough.
> I'm still praying for you.  Specifically, what I will be praying is that you will have the faith to do what you know is right, and trust that you will be taken care of.  You are entrusting this to God.  He is not going to let you down - He has cared for your family thus far, He won't stop doing that now!
> Thinking of you, friend!  I know you'll choose what is best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear this conversation.  I've been considering a project involving silk dupioni, and I wondered the exact same thing.  How do you pre-wash?  Now I know - DON'T!



Shannon- that's exactly right on the job situation!  And thanks for your prayers and kind advice; you also were able to clarify it more than I have been able to.  Also glad to see your comment on the silk; sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't know stuff! LOL.


PrincessKell said:


> Hey ladies and gent! Daughter/Special persons dance coming up! I need ideas for Disco theme.... Peach is set on me making her dress this year. Hopefully, I have fabric and supplies needed so I don't have to spend a lot of cashola on it. Its a little snug around here.
> 
> Thanks sewers! You creative talents you!



I think Carla's molly peasant with the bell sleeves would be perfect!  Especially if you have any batik or tye die fabric lying around.


----------



## ibesue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to set up two facebook accounts under my name so I can have one for all of my friends on here using my name on here and one with all of my personal information for my friends from church, school, etc?  It seems like some of you have done that.  My husband (because of his job) doesn't want me to have all of my personal info out there for people I haven't met face to face.  If that makes sense.



You can set up as many facebook accounts as you have email addresses.    I only have one, but have several friends on farmtown who have several farms and each farm has a separate email address.



ireland_nicole said:


> Question
> 
> I have 10 yards of dupioni silk to make Christmas dresses with.  It's labeled hand wash or dry clean.  How do I prepare this fabric to use?  Should I handwash it?  Have it dry cleaned before hand?  Should I cut it into 3 yard increments?
> 
> Help Please!!



I would not preshrink the fabric.  I would just cut & go and always dry clean/hand wash the outfit.  I don't preshrink silks or any fancy fabrics!  I don't know the content of the fabric, but its the cotton that usually shrinks.  I do check the washing instructions on the end of the bolt to make sure!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for the prayers.  I did sleep last evening and early yesterday afternoon I felt at peace for bit.
> 
> I ask that you please put my family on your prayer list and Church list prayer on Monday at 1 pm MT.
> 
> Yes, I am ok, we have a problem and we want it to work out.



You will continue to be in my prayers.  Will definitely think about you at 1pm on Monday.



mom2rtk said:


> Can't wait to see the dresses! I'm still waiting for inspiration for my daughter's Christmas dress. She's getting a little old for the little girl styles, so I'm struggling.....



How about a nice top and skirt set?  My DD with 3 girls dresses the younger ones in dresses, but usually the 9 y/o wears a skirt set.  

Okay, one poodle skirt appliqued, now on to the next!!  And then the dreaded bowling shirt!


----------



## Tweevil

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for the prayers.  I did sleep last evening and early yesterday afternoon I felt at peace for bit.
> 
> I ask that you please put my family on your prayer list and Church list prayer on Monday at 1 pm MT.
> 
> Yes, I am ok, we have a problem and we want it to work out.



Keeping you in my blessings and will send white light - hope everything turns out well.


----------



## PrincessKell

ireland_nicole said:


> I think Carla's molly peasant with the bell sleeves would be perfect!  Especially if you have any batik or tye die fabric lying around.



OH my heavens! See its the creative talent! I looooooove it.  You know I do not have tye die fabric lying around. HOWEVER.....I do have 13yds of white knit I got at the thrift store a while back! I was going to use for tye die mickey head fabric. I think we might have a fun tie dye afternoon soon! I love the idea.


----------



## ireland_nicole

PrincessKell said:


> OH my heavens! See its the creative talent! I looooooove it.  You know I do not have tye die fabric lying around. HOWEVER.....I do have 13yds of white knit I got at the thrift store a while back! I was going to use for tye die mickey head fabric. I think we might have a fun tie dye afternoon soon! I love the idea.



I think it would look great; especially if you kept the dress more of a mini length; or if you have any sparkly fabric or lame', that would look awesome too!  Whatever you decide, have fun!  I think it's awesome that peach wants her mama to make her special dress- remember, we need pics!


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> OT but crazy WDYT question for my girls- and Tom
> 
> So y'all know I've been looking for a job forever, and suddenly now I have two potentials.  I got offered the position with the pediatric agency, but it does require a bit of faith as far as hours are concerned, and no vacation time; on the other hand, I can take as much time off as I want, never have to be on call, and am not required to work holidays. FWIW, I loved the office and the staff, even though I won't physically see them often, because I will be with families.
> 
> The other job is with a home care office, making visits to people to teach about giving insulin, etc., doing would care, that kind of thing.  Their area is close to home, and I really liked everything I've learned about the company.  Family run by a clinician, very low turnover, willing to be flexible w/ kids dr. appts, etc.  They said they can be somewhat flexible in hours, but it's a salaried position, so it's definitely full time.  The advantage is steady work with a great team, and probably more money than the other job.  Plus, less emotionally demanding that working with one hospice family over time.
> 
> So, my question is, would you still go to the final interview with the 2nd company?  Or would you call 1st thing Monday and explain that although you really like the company and everything they're about, you were offered another position Fri. and have decided to accept, and respect their time too much to waste it.
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to burn bridges with  a company that I might want to work at in the future.
> 
> This is so confusing!!
> 
> I think the main thing is that I'm scared about the job I've accepted, that I won't get enough hours, or that I'll get too attached to my families.  OTOH, it would be an incredible gift to spend a larger amount of time with my kids over the summer so they don't regress- that has been my biggest fear about returning to work.  As far as money, the more I make the faster we pay off debt, but we only need about $500/month to cover shortfall, maybe a bit less, and whatever else I make goes to pay down debt.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, and those of you who pray I'd really appreciate your prayers about this today.  I just really want to do the right thing.  And I can't see a clear "right" choice at the minute.
> 
> Thanks!



ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY GO TO THE INTERVIEW!!!!  

You are not wasting their time; you are figuring out what is best for you.  You need to evaluate the full time job's benefits, hours, etc to really decide.  Also, at the end of the interview you can tell them you were offered something else with more flexible hours and will need to make a decision.  The worse that can happen is they could offer you more money if they really want you or maybe they would negotiate with you and offer you part time -- if you told them you could only do 20 hours a week and they are desparate they may still want to hire you.

You also need to see how "full time" the job really is.  I know Shannon mentioned she had a friend who works home health and has taxing hours.  I know someone who works home health as an RN and loves the flexibility.  Yes, she has to see her pts., but she can do coordination with doctor's offices and other services while she is watching her daughter at her gymnastics class.  She LOVES it and finds the hours quite flexible.  So you really need to feel out the company and see what is expected of you.

For both positions, look at longevity as well.  I know with being an RN your job is likely to be pretty stable, but in today'[s economy that's definitely something to evaluate.

I'm really happy you did find a job.  Both sound like great positions.  I do have to warn you though, working full time is challenging.  I did it until shortly after my second was born and it was hard.  I may have to go back to full time next fall and I dread it.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!



I just can't believe all the great photos you are posting!  Your girls are gorgeous and have such pretty smiles, so that helps!  I remember you posting all the pics of your outfits layed out, so seeing them on and in action is awesome.  It really looks like you had a fabulous trip.  

And thanks for answering me about CP.  I hear so much about interaction at 1900PF and the Princess dinners, but haven't heard much about CP.  I am leaning toward an appliqued Vida for that if I can improve my applique skills.


----------



## VBAndrea

DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.





Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.





This a photo of the outfit alone b/c dd wasn't in the mood to pose as she had a party to go to (sparkly Cheetah shoes are from WallyWorld):





And this pic shows off the train track fabric I found and now you can all see what I look like as well (so you can see how my *natural* highlights match dd's):





I am ever so thankful these costumes are done.  DS was Thomas last year and I made a great costume out of boxes, but I told him no more trains for the future.  They are hard to walk in and take too much time to make.  I am now dying to clean up my sewing area and get back to my regularly scheduled Disney outfits and try out my open toed foot.

And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

VBAndrea said:


> I just can't believe all the great photos you are posting!  Your girls are gorgeous and have such pretty smiles, so that helps!  I remember you posting all the pics of your outfits layed out, so seeing them on and in action is awesome.  It really looks like you had a fabulous trip.
> 
> And thanks for answering me about CP.  I hear so much about interaction at 1900PF and the Princess dinners, but haven't heard much about CP.  I am leaning toward an appliqued Vida for that if I can improve my applique skills.



Thanks so much for the compliments on my daughters and my outfits.  I really had fun making them and now they are constantly asking me if I can make them things - if only I had the money to buy lots of fabric! 



VBAndrea said:


> !



Great outfits!  My dd's is almost finished!  It is so cute on her!  My other daughter really really just wanted to wear her Snow White dress from the "fairy godmother" so I lucked out on that one, but I can't get over the feeling that it feels like I have cheated.

By the way, I am also looking for some non disney Christmas inspiration....my dd's are having their picture taken soon in a christmas baking set and with santa at a photography studio so I need ideas for both of those.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> By the way, I am also looking for some non disney Christmas inspiration....my dd's are having their picture taken soon in a christmas baking set and with santa at a photography studio so I need ideas for both of those.  Anyone have any ideas?



If it's a Christmas baking set I would try to find some gingerbread fabric.  Or a Vida with appliqued gingerbread and then coordinating fabrics might be cute as well.

I found a paneled horse fabric that's Christmas and I had to buy it along with over $20 of coordinating fabrics.  Obviously that wouldn't work for your photo set up, but I couldn't pass up the Christmas horse as my dd is infatuated with them.  Now how am I going to get that done along with all my Dis sewing?  Maybe if I got off the computer it would help!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Glad Im not the only one who has difficulty  lining up the hooping thing!!

I cant wait to see that tie dye outfit on Peach!!! That would be fun to do !! i LOVE tie dye!!!

Has anyone ever used any of the free designs from this place? Did you see the children of the world designs? 
http://www.annthegran.com/FreeDesigns.aspx?fdid=12416&fdp=1

Im finishing a few things I'll post in a bit!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> I prewash everything but my fine gown fabrics. Even if I don't expect to put it in the dryer later, it's best to err on the side of caution. It adds a lot of work here because of the quantity of fabric that goes through my hands on a weekly basis, but it really does need to be done.



I had been told to press steam the fabric for shrinking and it would be the same as washing and drying. I do this when I'm working with more then a yard of fabric and so far I haven't had any problems. But I guess that's not to say there won't be a first time.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> I had been told to press steam the fabric for shrinking and it would be the same as washing and drying. I do this when I'm working with more then a yard of fabric and so far I haven't had any problems. But I guess that's not to say there won't be a first time.




Actually, when you are steam pressing a piece of fabric, you are controlling how and where it shrinks.  That is not to say it will not continue to shrink when washed.

In fact, I use steam to 'shrink' a wavy border when quilting.  It is sort of the same theory as when you block a quilt.  You use heat and moisture to make a piece of fabric behave.  It is not permanent and the next time it is washed it will go back to being unruly.  If you are using steam pressing to control shrinkage you have been very very lucky!  (you can use the steam method to make the fabric behave even after it has shrunk...I use it on flannel all the time)

Nini


----------



## Stephres

VBAndrea said:


>



1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.

2) You are so cute! 

Speaking of costumes that took way too much time, I am finally done with the fairy. I used the simplicity (or difficulty in my case) pattern for fairies. I first made a top using Carla's precious dress. It was about 4 inches too short, like almost indecent. So then I tried to understand the pattern directions but I just couldn't. I finally made the petals into a skirt and used Carla's simply sweet halter. I was afraid it was too short and added three inches. Well, now it's too long but I am done! She loves it, so that's all that matters, right?






You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:






I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a photo of the outfit alone b/c dd wasn't in the mood to pose as she had a party to go to (sparkly Cheetah shoes are from WallyWorld):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic shows off the train track fabric I found and now you can all see what I look like as well (so you can see how my *natural* highlights match dd's):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ever so thankful these costumes are done.  DS was Thomas last year and I made a great costume out of boxes, but I told him no more trains for the future.  They are hard to walk in and take too much time to make.  I am now dying to clean up my sewing area and get back to my regularly scheduled Disney outfits and try out my open toed foot.
> 
> And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!


These are great!



Stephres said:


> 1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.
> 
> 2) You are so cute!
> 
> Speaking of costumes that took way too much time, I am finally done with the fairy. I used the simplicity (or difficulty in my case) pattern for fairies. I first made a top using Carla's precious dress. It was about 4 inches too short, like almost indecent. So then I tried to understand the pattern directions but I just couldn't. I finally made the petals into a skirt and used Carla's simply sweet halter. I was afraid it was too short and added three inches. Well, now it's too long but I am done! She loves it, so that's all that matters, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!



Sorry about all the trouble you had making it, but well done!  It looks great and she looks thrilled with it!


----------



## tricia

ibesue said:


> Okay, one poodle skirt appliqued, now on to the next!!  And then the dreaded bowling shirt!




The bowling shirt should *not* be scaring you.  It is not very hard.  In fact it was the first of Carla's patterns that I tried.  You had asked about sizing too right?  I would not go down a size.  I did not find that they came out big, usually true to size.  Tyler wears his sometimes with a Tshirt underneath, or alone and both seems to work.


----------



## ibesue

VBAndrea said:


> DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a photo of the outfit alone b/c dd wasn't in the mood to pose as she had a party to go to (sparkly Cheetah shoes are from WallyWorld):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic shows off the train track fabric I found and now you can all see what I look like as well (so you can see how my *natural* highlights match dd's):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ever so thankful these costumes are done.  DS was Thomas last year and I made a great costume out of boxes, but I told him no more trains for the future.  They are hard to walk in and take too much time to make.  I am now dying to clean up my sewing area and get back to my regularly scheduled Disney outfits and try out my open toed foot.
> 
> And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!



So cute!!  All three of you!  And I love the costumes.  I bet you are so happy it is finished!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I had been told to press steam the fabric for shrinking and it would be the same as washing and drying. I do this when I'm working with more then a yard of fabric and so far I haven't had any problems. But I guess that's not to say there won't be a first time.



I read this somewhere but it really surprised me.  If I need a fabric for applique that isn't shrunk, I wet the small piece and then iron dry it.  



Stephres said:


> 1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.
> 
> 2) You are so cute!
> 
> Speaking of costumes that took way too much time, I am finally done with the fairy. I used the simplicity (or difficulty in my case) pattern for fairies. I first made a top using Carla's precious dress. It was about 4 inches too short, like almost indecent. So then I tried to understand the pattern directions but I just couldn't. I finally made the petals into a skirt and used Carla's simply sweet halter. I was afraid it was too short and added three inches. Well, now it's too long but I am done! She loves it, so that's all that matters, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!



Wow, your flower fairy is so cute!  And of course so is your DD!!!  I like how much she loves her costume.



tricia said:


> The bowling shirt should *not* be scaring you.  It is not very hard.  In fact it was the first of Carla's patterns that I tried.  You had asked about sizing too right?  I would not go down a size.  I did not find that they came out big, usually true to size.  Tyler wears his sometimes with a Tshirt underneath, or alone and both seems to work.



I have had the pattern for a long time, just never got to make it!  Kadie can wear anywhere from a 4 to a 6, so I cut out the 3-4 size.  But when I compare it to a size 7 that I made last week, it seems to be about the same size.    I am going to compare it to top that she loves!  I won't get to see her until later in the week, and I really wanted it finished before I see her!


----------



## mom2rtk

Stephres said:


> You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:



So beautiful! Both the costume AND your daughter! I know what you mean about the fabric not pressing open. I like working with fabric that knows how to behave! Great idea combining the petals from commercial pattern and the Simply Sweet. Adorable!


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a photo of the outfit alone b/c dd wasn't in the mood to pose as she had a party to go to (sparkly Cheetah shoes are from WallyWorld):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic shows off the train track fabric I found and now you can all see what I look like as well (so you can see how my *natural* highlights match dd's):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ever so thankful these costumes are done.  DS was Thomas last year and I made a great costume out of boxes, but I told him no more trains for the future.  They are hard to walk in and take too much time to make.  I am now dying to clean up my sewing area and get back to my regularly scheduled Disney outfits and try out my open toed foot.
> 
> And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!



Ah yes....these are the sort of costumes that familiy folklore are made of! They are adorable! You did an AWEWOME job!

I can't believe there are a couple of years my boys are little that I didn't make their costumes. Those years are SO fleeting.....  Now at 14 my younger son has decided to be the first in the family to forego trick or treating.....   My 16 year old is more likely to march to his own drummer, and not about to give up on the free candy..... So we ordered him a new KC Chiefs jersey, and he added a paper bag over his head and is going as the anonymous fan.........

Now back to the sewing..... I'm on the down side. Everything is cut... YEAH!!! Only 1 adult Snow White, 2 child Snow Whites, 1 Dorothy and the Mary Poppins I'm working on right now. I'm on target and can see light at the end of the tunnel......... And in my defense.... one of those costumes is a last minute order I just took yesterday when it looked like I was almost caught up!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am loving of the Halloween costumes!  Fabulous creations!

I still need to make Ethan a shirt and vest for his costume.

We are leaving in THREE Days 

I have finished 4 bowling shirts for the trip so far.

I have a question for those of you who have made the Patricia Tunic.

Are the instructions to the child's Tunic the same as the Patricia Tunic?
I am trying to save money, paper and printer toner. . .I have the directions for the Patricia Tunic printed out. . .

I still have a lot to finish up . . .


----------



## twob4him

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am loving of the Halloween costumes!  Fabulous creations!
> 
> I still need to make Ethan a shirt and vest for his costume.
> 
> We are leaving in THREE Days
> 
> I have finished 4 bowling shirts for the trip so far.
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have made the Patricia Tunic.
> 
> Are the instructions to the child's Tunic the same as the Patricia Tunic?
> I am trying to save money, paper and printer toner. . .I have the directions for the Patricia Tunic printed out. . .
> 
> I still have a lot to finish up . . .


Yep! They are basically the same...I would just print out the pattern pieces you need from the child's version. In fact, I used to print out everything but lately I have been using my laptop while I sew so I just follow along on the screen and print out just the pattern pages I need.


----------



## momto2cuties

I'm having a sewing emergency!!!

Does anyone here know how to use Stitch Era Universal - or have enough background in digitizing to help me with a project I can't seem to get finished?

The project:  I'm making an item that will be auctioned at my DD's school as a fundraiser.  The kindergartners each drew a picture of a bear.  (19 of them.  4 are out with H1N1!)  I have successfully digitized (ok - autodigitized) and stitched out 14 of them.  Once I've done all 23 of them, I am putting them together to make a comfy chair.  (It's the McCalls 9665 pattern.  I've made 5 of them before, and they are a lot of work even without adding this embroidery project to it!)

The bad part is, this project was supposed to be finished tomorrow.  Obviously, it can't be because I don't have drawings from all the kids.  The actual auction is in less than 2 weeks.  I have been working to digitize and stitch them out all weekend.  I am so frustrated that I can't get these last three to digitize.  They are just pencil drawings, but so were the other ones and they worked.  On the ones that worked, the pencil lines were turned into "areas" that were filled with zig-zag.  For these, I can't get the areas to fill...and I can't even export the files that look somewhat decent, so I can't save them or stitch them!!!!http://www.disboards.com/images/smilies/confused.gif

If anyone knows anything about digitizing, especially with Stitch Era, I would love to hear from you.

Jenny


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am always on the look out for you guys there!   We really did have a nice trip, except for getting the flu!
> 
> Good to know about flannel.  I wanted to buy some to make my girls nightgowns for them and their AG dolls using carla's peasant pattern.  It seems like I have seen some of you do that.  Do I need to buy a lot of extra fabric then?



Sorry you guys got sick!

I'm thinking that for the three yards I had, I lost around 1/4 yard after I washed and dried it several times. 





Stephres said:


> 1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.
> 
> 2) You are so cute!
> 
> Speaking of costumes that took way too much time, I am finally done with the fairy. I used the simplicity (or difficulty in my case) pattern for fairies. I first made a top using Carla's precious dress. It was about 4 inches too short, like almost indecent. So then I tried to understand the pattern directions but I just couldn't. I finally made the petals into a skirt and used Carla's simply sweet halter. I was afraid it was too short and added three inches. Well, now it's too long but I am done! She loves it, so that's all that matters, right?
> 
> 
> You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!



Megan looks so cute in her new costume!!! So pretty! What's wrong with Tom never having heard of a flower fairy??? 


momto2cuties said:


> I'm having a sewing emergency!!!
> 
> Does anyone here know how to use Stitch Era Universal - or have enough background in digitizing to help me with a project I can't seem to get finished?
> 
> The project:  I'm making an item that will be auctioned at my DD's school as a fundraiser.  The kindergartners each drew a picture of a bear.  (19 of them.  4 are out with H1N1!)  I have successfully digitized (ok - autodigitized) and stitched out 14 of them.  Once I've done all 23 of them, I am putting them together to make a comfy chair.  (It's the McCalls 9665 pattern.  I've made 5 of them before, and they are a lot of work even without adding this embroidery project to it!)
> 
> The bad part is, this project was supposed to be finished tomorrow.  Obviously, it can't be because I don't have drawings from all the kids.  The actual auction is in less than 2 weeks.  I have been working to digitize and stitch them out all weekend.  I am so frustrated that I can't get these last three to digitize.  They are just pencil drawings, but so were the other ones and they worked.  On the ones that worked, the pencil lines were turned into "areas" that were filled with zig-zag.  For these, I can't get the areas to fill...and I can't even export the files that look somewhat decent, so I can't save them or stitch them!!!!http://www.disboards.com/images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> If anyone knows anything about digitizing, especially with Stitch Era, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Jenny



I've used Stitch Era, but I doubt I've used it enough to help you out. I'm sorry! I don't have mine installed right now (Corey upgraded us to Windows 7 a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to finding the CD and installing it again). Some thoughts I had though:
1.) Are the lines as clear and dark as on the other pictures that worked?
2.) Have you tried going into the manual or assisted mode to try it that way? 
3.)Are you sure the settings at the top are the same as they were for the other ones? (sorry if I was looking at the program I'd be able to tell you what I meant better!)

4.) I'm sorry! It's so frustrating to have things go wrong when you need to get it done!!


----------



## momto2cuties

teresajoy said:


> I've used Stitch Era, but I doubt I've used it enough to help you out. I'm sorry! I don't have mine installed right now (Corey upgraded us to Windows 7 a few weeks ago and I haven't gotten around to finding the CD and installing it again). Some thoughts I had though:
> 1.) Are the lines as clear and dark as on the other pictures that worked?
> 2.) Have you tried going into the manual or assisted mode to try it that way?
> 3.)Are you sure the settings at the top are the same as they were for the other ones? (sorry if I was looking at the program I'd be able to tell you what I meant better!)
> 
> 4.) I'm sorry! It's so frustrating to have things go wrong when you need to get it done!!



Thanks for the hug!  I really need it!
The lines look the same as any others, so I don't think that's it.  I haven't intentionally changed any of the modes, but that's what I thought too.  I went into settings and clicked "default settings" just in case I inadvertently changed something.  The weird thing is, after I did that, the measurements showed up in metric, and they never were like that before, even when I started.  So I guess I don't know for sure if I changed anything...but I don't think so.

I have tried to do it manually, but it won't save after I've done it, so I think I must be missing some big finalizing step or something?  On all the previous ones, I could click "center design" and everything was perfect.  Now, the "center design" button is "grayed out" and I can't click it.

Maybe the magic computer fairy can come to my house tonight while I'm sleeping and fix it all for me.  Wouldn't that be dreamy?

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## teresajoy

momto2cuties said:


> Thanks for the hug!  I really need it!
> The lines look the same as any others, so I don't think that's it.  I haven't intentionally changed any of the modes, but that's what I thought too.  I went into settings and clicked "default settings" just in case I inadvertently changed something.  The weird thing is, after I did that, the measurements showed up in metric, and they never were like that before, even when I started.  So I guess I don't know for sure if I changed anything...but I don't think so.
> 
> I have tried to do it manually, but it won't save after I've done it, so I think I must be missing some big finalizing step or something?  On all the previous ones, I could click "center design" and everything was perfect.  Now, the "center design" button is "grayed out" and I can't click it.
> 
> Maybe the magic computer fairy can come to my house tonight while I'm sleeping and fix it all for me.  Wouldn't that be dreamy?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jenny



I just had a thought, have you asked on the Stitch Era Yahoo group? They would probably have a much better clue than me! Let me find the url for you in case you haven't joined yet.....
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StitchEraUniversal/?yguid=333287938

I hope you figure it out, and I need to find my CD now!


----------



## ibesue

momto2cuties said:


> I'm having a sewing emergency!!!
> 
> Does anyone here know how to use Stitch Era Universal - or have enough background in digitizing to help me with a project I can't seem to get finished?
> 
> The project:  I'm making an item that will be auctioned at my DD's school as a fundraiser.  The kindergartners each drew a picture of a bear.  (19 of them.  4 are out with H1N1!)  I have successfully digitized (ok - autodigitized) and stitched out 14 of them.  Once I've done all 23 of them, I am putting them together to make a comfy chair.  (It's the McCalls 9665 pattern.  I've made 5 of them before, and they are a lot of work even without adding this embroidery project to it!)
> 
> The bad part is, this project was supposed to be finished tomorrow.  Obviously, it can't be because I don't have drawings from all the kids.  The actual auction is in less than 2 weeks.  I have been working to digitize and stitch them out all weekend.  I am so frustrated that I can't get these last three to digitize.  They are just pencil drawings, but so were the other ones and they worked.  On the ones that worked, the pencil lines were turned into "areas" that were filled with zig-zag.  For these, I can't get the areas to fill...and I can't even export the files that look somewhat decent, so I can't save them or stitch them!!!!http://www.disboards.com/images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> If anyone knows anything about digitizing, especially with Stitch Era, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Jenny



I have no clue.  Just wanted to say it sounds like a great idea!!  And to give you another big !


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Megan Looks adorable as a flower fairy!!

Love the cheetah and Thomas too!!

I finally finished 2 Molly pesants with easyfits and easyfits with a polo for Tim - I loved this fabric last year, bought it and forgot to make something out of it!!! Anyone else ever do that?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Attention Facebookers - I'm de-stashing on FB.  HTF Disney and a few Japanese prints too. 

We went to the Pumpkin Patch today.  We've been going to the pame PP since DD was 1.  No customs, but it was still a fun day 



























AND, in case you didn't notice, DD lost her first front tooth


----------



## momto2cuties

teresajoy said:


> I just had a thought, have you asked on the Stitch Era Yahoo group? They would probably have a much better clue than me! Let me find the url for you in case you haven't joined yet.....
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StitchEraUniversal/?yguid=333287938
> 
> I hope you figure it out, and I need to find my CD now!



I asked on that group earlier in the day, but haven't heard anything back yet.  Nothing comes up when I search there.  I found another Stitch Era group on Yahoo that I just signed up for too!  Hopefully all the great minds can come together and chuckle at my foolishness...and then solve all my problems!

A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Rosiekins

Hello there I have so enjoyed seeing all of your wonderful projects so I wanted to post a few of mine. I really want an embroidery machine after seeing all your wonderful things. They are way out of my price range right now so I am looking in to getting a used one. Can anyone recommend a place to look and what kind should I be looking for? 





























The Halloween dress was for a friends daughter. Doesn't she look so cute in it?


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.  

I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.  

And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.  

Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!  

In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.

With Grace using him as a pillow...






With my sister snuggling!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.  It is so hard to lose a pet.    My Leesie was diagnosed with diabetes about the same time as your boy started having the seizures, (if I remember correctly).  I have been giving her insulin shots twice a day for the last year and a half and I know her time with me is coming to a close and it just breaks my heart.

I know that you will miss Oscar, it hurts to lose a pet.

I love the pictures you posted, was he a mastiff?


----------



## NaeNae

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



This brought me to tears.(Actually more like a blubbering idiot. LOL)  I'm like you when it comes to my dogs, they're like my second kiddos.  I've lost several dogs and it does get better with time but it still hurts to loose one.  I'm sure he knew how much you loved him, especially since you were with him when they did it.  I've never been able to even be the one to take mine when it needs to be done.  It just tears me up.  Hugs to you.  I have a poem like note that my sister-n-law wrote when my last beloved dog died.  She wrote it as if my dog had written it and I still can't hardly stand to read it, I always cry.  It's been about 2 years now.


----------



## Tweevil

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I truly believe that loved ones include dear family pets.  I am sending you warmth and strength to find peace in his memory.  He looked like an awesome fella


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Ah yes....these are the sort of costumes that familiy folklore are made of! They are adorable! You did an AWEWOME job!
> 
> I can't believe there are a couple of years my boys are little that I didn't make their costumes. Those years are SO fleeting.....  Now at 14 my younger son has decided to be the first in the family to forego trick or treating.....   My 16 year old is more likely to march to his own drummer, and not about to give up on the free candy..... So we ordered him a new KC Chiefs jersey, and he added a paper bag over his head and is going as the anonymous fan.........
> 
> Now back to the sewing..... I'm on the down side. Everything is cut... YEAH!!! Only 1 adult Snow White, 2 child Snow Whites, 1 Dorothy and the Mary Poppins I'm working on right now. I'm on target and can see light at the end of the tunnel......... And in my defense.... one of those costumes is a last minute order I just took yesterday when it looked like I was almost caught up!


I think here the age limit for trick or treating is 12 years old.  I thought every place had an age limit.  I also noticed at our neighborhood party yesterday that none of the older group of boys who play around here (generally age 11) were dressed up.  But there were quite a few girls that were that age who were dressed up.  I have a feeling the boys will be out on Halloween though!

So your son doesn't want you to make him a nice velvet vampire costume?



Stephres said:


> 1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.
> 
> 2) You are so cute!
> 
> Speaking of costumes that took way too much time, I am finally done with the fairy. I used the simplicity (or difficulty in my case) pattern for fairies. I first made a top using Carla's precious dress. It was about 4 inches too short, like almost indecent. So then I tried to understand the pattern directions but I just couldn't. I finally made the petals into a skirt and used Carla's simply sweet halter. I was afraid it was too short and added three inches. Well, now it's too long but I am done! She loves it, so that's all that matters, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell but the fabric is all sparkly. Such a pain to iron! Everytime I ironed the seams open, they popped back to where they were! Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!


Your fairy turned out great!  I wanted dd to be a fairy princess only b/c I already had the wings and a gorgeous crown.  I was just going to make a tulle skirt though.  I love the petals from your "difficulty" pattern and also love what you renamed the company!

My mom always made our costumes growing up as well.  Sometimes she handmade every bit of them, sometimes she would rework dresses from the thrift store.  I know our I Dream of Jeannie outfits were made from sheer curtains she got at the thrift store.  I have great memories of them and wanted to do the same for my children.  Only one year did I not make the costumes b/c dd wanted to be a horse.  She was a pink pegasus unicorn and ds was a plain black horse.  They still love playing with their horse costumes.  Ooops, I take that back -- we got a hand me down witch that I didn't make either.



Rosiekins said:


> Hello there I have so enjoyed seeing all of your wonderful projects so I wanted to post a few of mine. I really want an embroidery machine after seeing all your wonderful things. They are way out of my price range right now so I am looking in to getting a used one. Can anyone recommend a place to look and what kind should I be looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween dress was for a friends daughter. Doesn't she look so cute in it?


Very cute!  Hello Kitty is my favorite.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



I am so very sad you lost Oscar.  We too feel our pets are family and I get so upset when I lose one.  You are reacting perfectly normal.


----------



## waughzee

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.  It is so hard to lose a pet.    My Leesie was diagnosed with diabetes about the same time as your boy started having the seizures, (if I remember correctly).  I have been giving her insulin shots twice a day for the last year and a half and I know her time with me is coming to a close and it just breaks my heart.
> 
> I know that you will miss Oscar, it hurts to lose a pet.
> 
> I love the pictures you posted, was he a mastiff?




I'm sorry about your loss, SAHM.  We had to put our 19 year old cat down this past summer.  It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.   I also have a diabetic dog.  I've been giving insulin shots, 2x a day for 3 years now.  Seems I keep having to give her more and more, up to 10 units each time now.  While she seems to be in good health, I wonder how much longer we'll have with her.  She'll be 8 in a few months.


----------



## mom2rtk

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar.




What a draining week. I'm so sorry. He's in a better place. I hope a little sewing distraction will help.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Megan Looks adorable as a flower fairy!!
> 
> Love the cheetah and Thomas too!!
> 
> I finally finished 2 Molly pesants with easyfits and easyfits with a polo for Tim - I loved this fabric last year, bought it and forgot to make something out of it!!! Anyone else ever do that?



Adorable!!!  Love the fabric, too!


2cutekidz said:


> Attention Facebookers - I'm de-stashing on FB.  HTF Disney and a few Japanese prints too.
> 
> We went to the Pumpkin Patch today.  We've been going to the pame PP since DD was 1.  No customs, but it was still a fun day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, in case you didn't notice, DD lost her first front tooth


Great pics!  I gotta go check out FB


Rosiekins said:


> Hello there I have so enjoyed seeing all of your wonderful projects so I wanted to post a few of mine. I really want an embroidery machine after seeing all your wonderful things. They are way out of my price range right now so I am looking in to getting a used one. Can anyone recommend a place to look and what kind should I be looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween dress was for a friends daughter. Doesn't she look so cute in it?


These are great!!!  Your friends DD looks precious!


sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



I'm so sorry; I still remember how heartbroken I was when we lost our furbaby, Dumah.  It's ok to grieve his loss.  You shared a special bond, he was an integral member of your family, of course you miss him terribly.  Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> I think here the age limit for trick or treating is 12 years old.  I thought every place had an age limit.  I also noticed at our neighborhood party yesterday that none of the older group of boys who play around here (generally age 11) were dressed up.  But there were quite a few girls that were that age who were dressed up.  I have a feeling the boys will be out on Halloween though!
> 
> So your son doesn't want you to make him a nice velvet vampire costume?



Ahhhh... memories.... I did make the 14 year old a wonderful Dracula costume (complete with sweeping red and black satin cloak) 10 years ago! If I can dredge up a photo, I'll post one later......

It's SO hard for me becuse I LOVE Halloween and knew this age would come. I also knew my younger son would be the first to stop. Although I wonder if he'll reconsider when the other 2 head out for free candy!

And WHAT'S with the age limit on trick or treating?   I think Halloween is a great time for everyone to embrace their inner child. We even have parents dressing up with their kids and tick or treating. It's a lot of fun, and we have a line at our door all night long.

Heck, I'll probably even break out my evil queen costume..... Maybe I'll trick or treat and give it all to the 14 year old!


----------



## bear_mom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Megan Looks adorable as a flower fairy!!
> 
> Love the cheetah and Thomas too!!
> 
> I finally finished 2 Molly pesants with easyfits and easyfits with a polo for Tim - I loved this fabric last year, bought it and forgot to make something out of it!!! Anyone else ever do that?



Love that fabric! Cute outfits.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



Sorry for the loss of your boy.

Emily


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...really...that far behind...hmmm, maybe I am on page 20!

Anyway...I did read and catch up.  Man you guys have some great costumes!  I am still sewing mine...yep, I'm slow!  I will be donw with Katie's this morning.  I will hopefully get the boys done today too and then I will have models.

I would quote each and everyone that needed it...but let me offer prayers where needed, healing where needed and peace for those that didn't ask but need it.


----------



## HeatherSue

Remember everyone, th_ is our friend! LOL!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


I LOOOOVE your pictures!  Wow, I can't believe all of the special attention your girls got from the princesses!  I think Tessa would faint if the princesses addressed her by her name!  That is so cool!



VBAndrea said:


> And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!


FABULOUS costumes!!! You did a wonderful job on them!!  I will not show Tessa your daughter's costume as she may be consumed with jealousy!  I haven't even started hers yet. But, I did buy the fabric yesterday and I'm pretty sure it's the same as the fabric you used!  I just hope it works for the kind of top I'm making!  

Thank you for the shout out! 

I love seeing pictures of the other disboutiquers!  You're so cute!



Stephres said:


> 1) Love the costumes. I can't tell you how many times I heard, it's only a costume! The kids will remember this forever. I remember each costume my mom made me growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!


Megan looks beautiful!!! Stephanie, you did a beautiful job on this costume!  As for Tom, this  is for him.

What you said about remembering every costume your mom made you made me get all teary eyed.  It also inspired me to actually get started on the kids costumes....just as soon as I catch up on here.



mom2rtk said:


> Now back to the sewing..... I'm on the down side. Everything is cut... YEAH!!! Only 1 adult Snow White, 2 child Snow Whites, 1 Dorothy and the Mary Poppins I'm working on right now. I'm on target and can see light at the end of the tunnel......... And in my defense.... one of those costumes is a last minute order I just took yesterday when it looked like I was almost caught up!


I love that your 16 year old will still go trick or treating!  
It sounds like you have practically nothing to do. So, I'll overnight some cheetah and killer whale fabric to you, okay? 



momto2cuties said:


> The bad part is, this project was supposed to be finished tomorrow.  Obviously, it can't be because I don't have drawings from all the kids.  The actual auction is in less than 2 weeks.  I have been working to digitize and stitch them out all weekend.  I am so frustrated that I can't get these last three to digitize.  They are just pencil drawings, but so were the other ones and they worked.  On the ones that worked, the pencil lines were turned into "areas" that were filled with zig-zag.  For these, I can't get the areas to fill...and I can't even export the files that look somewhat decent, so I can't save them or stitch them!!!!
> 
> If anyone knows anything about digitizing, especially with Stitch Era, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Jenny


I've never used that problem, so I don't think I can help you out.  It sounds like some sort of glitch with the program to me.  But, it's hard to say.  The chair sounds really cool!!



billwendy said:


>


These are so cute! I love the flowery butterfly fabric!



2cutekidz said:


>


Our pumpkin patch was Meijer this year.  I still took pictures, though!  We got huge pumpkins for $3.49/each! But, it was lacking a certain amount of charm to pick the pumpkins out of boxes in the parking lot.

Aww...her first tooth!  Tessa lost a tooth this weekend, too.  Don't you love the toothless first grade grin?  



Rosiekins said:


> Can anyone recommend a place to look and what kind should I be looking for?


These are all wonderful!! Your friends daughter is a little cutie pie!! I especially love the Fancy Nancy skirt, it's beautiful!



sahm1000 said:


>


I'm so, so, sorry about Oscar.    I sent you a PM.



mom2rtk said:


> Ahhhh... memories.... I did make the 14 year old a wonderful Dracula costume (complete with sweeping red and black satin cloak) 10 years ago! If I can dredge up a photo, I'll post one later......
> 
> It's SO hard for me becuse I LOVE Halloween and knew this age would come. I also knew my younger son would be the first to stop. Although I wonder if he'll reconsider when the other 2 head out for free candy!
> 
> And WHAT'S with the age limit on trick or treating?  I think Halloween is a great time for everyone to embrace their inner child. We even have parents dressing up with their kids and tick or treating. It's a lot of fun, and we have a line at our door all night long.
> 
> Heck, I'll probably even break out my evil queen costume..... Maybe I'll trick or treat and give it all to the 14 year old!



Seriously, there should be no age limit on trick or treating!  The FIRST time I went trick or treating, I was 17!


----------



## busy mommy

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!



I am so sorry.  We had to have our cat put to sleep last year.  I still tear up sometimes when I think about him.  But most of the time, the kids and I just remember the joy he brought to us.  You will always miss your Oscar, but in time it will get easier, and you will be able to think of him and the wonderful times.  It is okay to cry for him.  He was a special part of your family.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Sorry you guys got sick!
> 
> I'm thinking that for the three yards I had, I lost around 1/4 yard after I washed and dried it several times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Thanks!  I was so disappointed that we got sick.  It was really awful so thankfully we had some good days in there.  Thanks for the info on the flannel too. Good information to know.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



This just made me so sad.  I am so sorry for your loss.  We just went through this with our golden retriever this summer and it was so hard.  I think it is perfectly normal to be so sad over a dog.  They really are a member of your family.  I felt the same way about ours.  I could totally relate to you saying you felt safer too because I felt the same way because my DH works lots of long strange hours with his job and having a dog just made me feel better.  I also remember feeling bad about the end of Maya's life because we ended up having to keep her on our back porch away from our kids at the end because she was so sick (she got a massive and quickly growing tumor on her brain/eye) so we had to make sure our kids were safe just in case she was in a lot of pain even though I don't think she would have ever hurt them.  I hope this week gets a little easier for you.


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a photo of the outfit alone b/c dd wasn't in the mood to pose as she had a party to go to (sparkly Cheetah shoes are from WallyWorld):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic shows off the train track fabric I found and now you can all see what I look like as well (so you can see how my *natural* highlights match dd's):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ever so thankful these costumes are done.  DS was Thomas last year and I made a great costume out of boxes, but I told him no more trains for the future.  They are hard to walk in and take too much time to make.  I am now dying to clean up my sewing area and get back to my regularly scheduled Disney outfits and try out my open toed foot.
> 
> And thankfully my dd did not request a Webkinz tag for her cheetah costume and thankfully we don't live in MI so we don't need hoods!



Great job!  Don't tell anyone, but my kids have store bought costumes this year.  Next year, I'll do better.


----------



## busy mommy

Stephres said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved to have it done! DH told Megan he had never heard of a flower fairy!



Great job!  Your daughter is so cute.  Gotta love our DH's.



billwendy said:


>



So cute!  I love that fabric, too.



Rosiekins said:


> The Halloween dress was for a friends daughter. Doesn't she look so cute in it?[/QUOTE
> 
> My favorite is Hello Kitty.  What a cute baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to play catc up.  We were gone camping all weekend. I didn't make it back very far in the thread.  You all talked to much whild I was gone I am attempting my first multiquote.  It really helps if you read page one first.
> 
> The kids dressed up in their costumes on our camping trip.  If you promise not to be mean to me for not making their costumes, I will share a picture when I get them onto the computer.  Gray and Maddie wore store bought costumes, and Abbie made up her own thing.  I am hanging my head in shame now.


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> With my sister snuggling!



Awww - what a big Teddy Bear!! We all love our pets, how are the  girls doing? Its sooooo hard......


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I love that your 16 year old will still go trick or treating!
> It sounds like you have practically nothing to do. So, I'll overnight some cheetah and killer whale fabric to you, okay?




Sure I'll have them back in tomorrow's overnight mail. I mean really, what's a couple more????????

I get a day or two off the end of this week. I honestly won't know what to do with myself........ But I know better than to plan anything. It's SO hard to do something else when you've been doing the exact same thing for weeks..... Remember the movie "Groundhog Day"??? You thought that was Bill Murray??? Nope..... me.......



HeatherSue said:


> Seriously, there should be no age limit on trick or treating!  The FIRST time I went trick or treating, I was 17!





Yeah, my 16 year old is not your typical teenager. I'm trying to convince him to just be the best self he can be, and not to feel pressure to be like everyone else if that's not him. 

Well... I'm having a tough time getting motivated to get going on my last few costumes...... I had to dig out my son's Dracula picture from what I now realize is 11 years ago.... 






Not so scary, huh????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -


Wendy, that looks so very cute.  I love the stripes.


2cutekidz said:


> ​



glad you had a good time at the patch.  We are envious.


sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!


Oh, I am so sorry for your loss.  The loss of a pet is really a  loss of a family member.  You did what was right to relieve any suffering and you showed your love and selflessness by taking care of Oscar.  Again, we are so sorry for you loss and pray for peace.​


----------



## Camping Griswalds

revrob said:


> It is machine smocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got that far, I was scared to death to cut the thing!  After I cut it and had to stitch it together, my hands were literally shaking stitching the bodice together.  But now my first bodice with this technique is done.  The rest of the dress should be a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will end up as a precious dress with an orange collar & sleeve bands and maybe sash if I have enough fabric.
> I can't wait to get it finished!



Oh how I love this!  I adore smocking and this looks great.  Please post the dress when it's all finished!


----------



## HLAuburn

Hey ladies, I need a little help.  I know this is a longshot, but does anyone recognize this fabric...






It's candy canes on a black background.  I searched eBay,  but I didn't see it.

Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


>


Great picture!!




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I love this one:



I love the dresses!






mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



Wow!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HLAuburn said:


> Hey ladies, I need a little help.  I know this is a longshot, but does anyone recognize this fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's candy canes on a black background.  I searched eBay,  but I didn't see it.
> 
> Thanks!


I have not seen the fabric, but wanted to say that it is so pretty!!



Rosiekins said:


>



So cute..I love that Hello Kitty Halloween fabric.





momto2cuties said:


> I'm having a sewing emergency!!!
> 
> Does anyone here know how to use Stitch Era Universal - or have enough background in digitizing to help me with a project I can't seem to get finished?
> 
> The project:  I'm making an item that will be auctioned at my DD's school as a fundraiser.  The kindergartners each drew a picture of a bear.  (19 of them.  4 are out with H1N1!)  I have successfully digitized (ok - autodigitized) and stitched out 14 of them.  Once I've done all 23 of them, I am putting them together to make a comfy chair.  (It's the McCalls 9665 pattern.  I've made 5 of them before, and they are a lot of work even without adding this embroidery project to it!)
> 
> The bad part is, this project was supposed to be finished tomorrow.  Obviously, it can't be because I don't have drawings from all the kids.  The actual auction is in less than 2 weeks.  I have been working to digitize and stitch them out all weekend.  I am so frustrated that I can't get these last three to digitize.  They are just pencil drawings, but so were the other ones and they worked.  On the ones that worked, the pencil lines were turned into "areas" that were filled with zig-zag.  For these, I can't get the areas to fill...and I can't even export the files that look somewhat decent, so I can't save them or stitch them!!!!http://www.disboards.com/images/smilies/confused.gif
> 
> If anyone knows anything about digitizing, especially with Stitch Era, I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Jenny



I have no experience with the software but hope that you have found the answers to your questions.



billwendy said:


>



Those are so pretty, Wendy!!



2cutekidz said:


>




What a fun day!  Every time I plan on taking the kids to the pumpkin patch, it starts pouring.  We may not have any pumpkin patch pictures this year.



sahm1000 said:


>



I am so sorry!  Losing a pet is hard. ​


----------



## PrincessArminda

HeatherSue said:


> Woo-hoo!! We're 18 and all growed up!
> 
> I'm going to post my favorite picture from our trip this month again- even though you can't see our matching customs and it's not in front of the castle!



wow you guys look wet


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..

Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.





















I also stitched out a pink/brown turkey...sorry for the funny angle that the picture was taken






Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!


----------



## Shannalee724

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!



SOOOOO CUTE!!!  Sometimes I have to iron mine.  It depends on if I ironed it on first and how deep my stitch is into the fabric.

Did you do these by hand or was it a pattern you purchased?  I would LOVE to CASE it


----------



## phins_jazy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.
> 
> I also stitched out a pink/brown turkey...sorry for the funny angle that the picture was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!



The pink one is my favorite!!!  So adorable!  I too want to know if you purchased the design or if you did it by hand.  I'd love to purchase the design.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Shannalee724 said:


> SOOOOO CUTE!!!  Sometimes I have to iron mine.  It depends on if I ironed it on first and how deep my stitch is into the fabric.
> 
> Did you do these by hand or was it a pattern you purchased?  I would LOVE to CASE it





phins_jazy said:


> The pink one is my favorite!!!  So adorable!  I too want to know if you purchased the design or if you did it by hand.  I'd love to purchase the design.



Thanks!  I purchased the design from www.swakembroidery.com .  It's by Embroidery Boutique.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

First- I LOVE that turkey!!!

Second...Enabler Alert...
Price $39.99

If you are looking for pettis (which are called tutus in the toy store world apparently)
http://www.babyscholars.com/musical-jingle-bell-rock-skirt--acting-out-dressup.html




the photos are not shown- but you might check out these other colors
http://www.kiddlywinks.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Browse.asp?PRODUCT_NAME=skirt


----------



## ireland_nicole

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched out a pink/brown turkey...sorry for the funny angle that the picture was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!



Those are seriously cute!  I especially love the pink!


----------



## revrob

ireland nicole - how did it go today?

MinnieVanMom - how about for your family?  How was your day?


----------



## woodkins

Well I just had to share some good news today...our Dec trip to WDW is officially ON!! 12/10-14, it will be a quick one but better than none at all. DH is playing in a softball tourny in the Wide World of Sports Complex, so Gianna and I get to go along and have some fun at our favorite place. Looks like I need to get some Christmas Customs in the works 
-Krysta


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> ireland nicole - how did it go today?
> 
> MinnieVanMom - how about for your family?  How was your day?



Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.

I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> Well I just had to share some good news today...our Dec trip to WDW is officially ON!! 12/10-14, it will be a quick one but better than none at all. DH is playing in a softball tourny in the Wide World of Sports Complex, so Gianna and I get to go along and have some fun at our favorite place. Looks like I need to get some Christmas Customs in the works
> -Krysta



Congrats! That's awesome news!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.



that sounds like a GREAT job!  good luck making your decision!


----------



## Qedrin

tricia said:


> Got a couple of new things to post.  Got a Curious George Pyjama set done for the Grandson of my cleaning lady.  I am really glad people keep asking me to make small sizes with this fabric.  It is lasting longer that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, being my own biggest critic I wasn't too happy with it, but DH said it was great.  I did not quite believe him, so I called in DS8 and said "OK, now tell me what is wrong with this." He cut me off saying "oh mom, that is AWESOME."  Gotta love it when the kids are that encouraging.



Love, Love, Love this ! My Shea just ADORES Curious George!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> ireland nicole - how did it go today?
> 
> MinnieVanMom - how about for your family?  How was your day?



Our conference went very very well.  The ISC sent me an email afterwords saying it was painless!  She was so surprised.  Little did anyone else know that I had asked for prayer for days and especially today.  We did get stuck with about 3 days of paperwork to fix but other than that I think that God did listen to all who prayed for us over the past few days and also today.

Thanks for asking Shannon and to everyone for the prayers and faith to have this work out.


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Well... I'm having a tough time getting motivated to get going on my last few costumes...... I had to dig out my son's Dracula picture from what I now realize is 11 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so scary, huh????



Oh, he's way too cute and sweet looking to be a scary vampire.  You might need to photoshop him and give him some fangs and evil eyes.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched out a pink/brown turkey...sorry for the funny angle that the picture was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!


I love the turkeys!  I really like that brown swirl fabric as well.



ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.


I'm so glad you went to the interview.  You now have a tough decision to make, but it sounds like they are doing their best to make the full time job appealing to you.  One thing to think about if you do go back full time is that you would have extra money to hire out for help if needed in other areas -- like housekeeping, yardwork, etc.  Good luck with your decision (I know the job hasn't been officially offered, but I have faith you will get it and if you shouldn't then it was meant to be).  I was wondering how long a refresher course would be.  I used to be an RN, but I have no desire to go back into that field.



HLAuburn said:


> Hey ladies, I need a little help.  I know this is a longshot, but does anyone recognize this fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's candy canes on a black background.  I searched eBay,  but I didn't see it.
> 
> Thanks!


I searched and searched and couldn't find a thing either.  Keep looking though b/c I have a feeling more Christmas fabrics will be popping up on  and the other site.  I also searched for "black Christmas fabric" and it gave me a few hits that candy cane din't give, but still no luck finding it.  It's really pretty.



*YAWN*  I stayed up too late last night sewing.  I'm going to bed right now with the kids (well, after I let the puppies out and spend 30 minutes coercing to piddle outside instead of inside).  I will post my latest outfit tomorrow b/c I just finished it this evening.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, I have put the ruffles on the back on my first Feliz so many times that there are holes in the underdress and I am getting ready to cut new ruffles 

I need help!!  I have gone thru Trillium's Sew Along but I am not doing something right!!

One - no matter how hard I try, I can't get them on evenly spaced and straight!!  

Two- I don't get the top-stitching after I flip the ruffle right-side up.  Do I top stitch on the ruffle or on the underdress???  It doesn't look right to top-stitch on the ruffle but if I top-stitch on the underdress it creates a fold in that, thereby shortening it.

To make matters worse, I don't have enough underdress fabric to cut another section out 

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?????????

Signed
desparatelyconfused


----------



## Qedrin

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



LOVE the costume and pics!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

Sandy321 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement -
> 
> and again - I LOVE all these awesome creations!! (and the models are stunning!!)
> 
> Another... question...
> 
> How important is it to prewash the fabrics - specifically the snuggle flannel material?



I prefer to buy my dresses custom  made unwashed fabric i hate some of the fabric softener some of the dressmakers use my favorite lady doesnt wash the fabric its so crisp .I have opened some dress boxes it smells i like to hand wash my dresses in cold then hang to dry but its a matterof taste sometimes they  shrink  so i get them longer.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have put the ruffles on the back on my first Felix so many times that there are holes in the underdress and I am getting ready to cut new ruffles
> 
> I need help!!  I have gone thru Trillium's Sew Along but I am not doing something right!!
> 
> One - no matter how hard I try, I can't get them on evenly spaced and straight!!
> 
> Two- I don't get the top-stitching after I flip the ruffle right-side up.  Do I top stitch on the ruffle or on the underdress???  It doesn't look right to top-stitch on the ruffle but if I top-stitch on the underdress it creates a fold in that, thereby shortening it.
> 
> To make matters worse, I don't have enough underdress fabric to cut another section out
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?????????
> 
> Signed
> desparatelyconfused



Im not 100% sure I understand- but I'll tell you what  Idid and others will chime in too Im sure.

I used a chalkmarking pen (I have one that you can put different colored chalk in) and used a ruler as a guide- I drew the line I wanted it on. I didnt do it straight- I used a dashed line and made a curve in the center. But I absolutely would mark it some how

Then gathered and attached my ruffle -sewing rright over my line
Then I gently pressed them down- and top stitched over the ruffle. Now my ruffles were not stacked close enough to hide the top of the ruffle, and I too didn't care for the top-stitched ruffle- so i then sewed ribbon over the top edge of the ruffles.
when I attached the sides to my underdress i made sure the fabric of the ruffle was "puffed out" so it wouldnt be caught in the seam- except for the raw edge.

I hope that helps. For me, I hated placed the shoulder straps and turning it- I had to rip all that out. but you'll love it when its done!!!


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.



I hope that which ever job you take is the right one for you and your family...at least it is a good problem to have, choosing between 2 jobs is better than none! Congratulations and Good Luck on making your decision


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I need to go buy some fabric but the H1N1 flu is really bad around here!  All of the schools are closing and our trunk or treating for church has been cancelled and everything!  I understand, but I must say I am so disappointed because my daughter looks so cute in the costume I made her and now none of her friends or mine are going to see it!  Don't worry...I'll post pics of it as soon as I take some.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Oh, he's way too cute and sweet looking to be a scary vampire.  You might need to photoshop him and give him some fangs and evil eyes.



Well..... he IS a teenager now.....so sometimes the fangs DO pop out, but thankfully not for long. He's a great kid and playing on the High School soccer team now....


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> ireland nicole - how did it go today?
> 
> MinnieVanMom - how about for your family?  How was your day?





ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Our conference went very very well.  The ISC sent me an email afterwords saying it was painless!  She was so surprised.  Little did anyone else know that I had asked for prayer for days and especially today.  We did get stuck with about 3 days of paperwork to fix but other than that I think that God did listen to all who prayed for us over the past few days and also today.
> 
> Thanks for asking Shannon and to everyone for the prayers and faith to have this work out.



Sounds like it was a great day for both of you!!  

Wow, I wish someone would offer me a job with all those perks!  But then again, I don't have kids at home anymore, so work would be great!  




desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have put the ruffles on the back on my first Felix so many times that there are holes in the underdress and I am getting ready to cut new ruffles
> 
> I need help!!  I have gone thru Trillium's Sew Along but I am not doing something right!!
> 
> One - no matter how hard I try, I can't get them on evenly spaced and straight!!
> 
> Two- I don't get the top-stitching after I flip the ruffle right-side up.  Do I top stitch on the ruffle or on the underdress???  It doesn't look right to top-stitch on the ruffle but if I top-stitch on the underdress it creates a fold in that, thereby shortening it.
> 
> To make matters worse, I don't have enough underdress fabric to cut another section out
> 
> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?????????
> 
> Signed
> desparatelyconfused



Eeeks, sounds complicated, but I am sure someone will be along to answer your questions!



Tanzanite said:


> I prefer to buy my dresses custom  made unwashed fabric i hate some of the fabric softener some of the dressmakers use my favorite lady doesnt wash the fabric its so crisp .I have opened some dress boxes it smells i like to hand wash my dresses in cold then hang to dry but its a matterof taste sometimes they  shrink  so i get them longer.



When I prewash my fabric, I usually just put it in hot water, get it wet and then dry it on a permanent press cycle.  If the fabric is bleeding, I add a bit of vinegar until the water runs clear.  I do use spray starch when doing the final pressing.


----------



## ibesue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need to go buy some fabric but the H1N1 flu is really bad around here!  All of the schools are closing and our trunk or treating for church has been cancelled and everything!  I understand, but I must say I am so disappointed because my daughter looks so cute in the costume I made her and now none of her friends or mine are going to see it!  Don't worry...I'll post pics of it as soon as I take some.



Awwww, I am so sorry.  That is disappointing when you have put all that work into it.


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need to go buy some fabric but the H1N1 flu is really bad around here!  All of the schools are closing and our trunk or treating for church has been cancelled and everything!  I understand, but I must say I am so disappointed because my daughter looks so cute in the costume I made her and now none of her friends or mine are going to see it!  Don't worry...I'll post pics of it as soon as I take some.



Why not plan a "potluck" costume party for the kids for a month or so from now when it's cleared out of your area.  You probably aren't the only mom who feels that way- everyone bring a bag of candy or some cupcakes or something to share, invite as many kids as you'd like, and have a "Very Happy Un-Halloween!"


----------



## Steve's Girl

I have use of an embroidery machine and I need a little help!  I want to embroider a design that is 5 X 7.  The machine has a 5 X 7 hoop, so I didn't think it would be an issue.  However, when I import the design to the machine and try to open it, the machine says the design is too big for the hoop.  I am using a Janome and the hoop installs lengthwise (5 X 7).  However, the design I am trying to use is widthwise (7 X 5) and the machine thinks it won't fit.  I know all I need to do is rotate the design and the machine has the ability to do that, but it won't even let me open the design to edit it since it thinks the design is the wrong size.  I don't have any editing software.  Is there another way to rotate the design?

Thanks


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Why not plan a "potluck" costume party for the kids for a month or so from now when it's cleared out of your area.  You probably aren't the only mom who feels that way- everyone bring a bag of candy or some cupcakes or something to share, invite as many kids as you'd like, and have a "Very Happy Un-Halloween!"




And think of all the bargains you could get on decorations after Halloween!


----------



## eyor44

emcreative said:


> Why not plan a "potluck" costume party for the kids for a month or so from now when it's cleared out of your area.  You probably aren't the only mom who feels that way- everyone bring a bag of candy or some cupcakes or something to share, invite as many kids as you'd like, and have a "Very Happy Un-Halloween!"



What a fabulous idea!


----------



## sahm1000

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.  It is so hard to lose a pet.    My Leesie was diagnosed with diabetes about the same time as your boy started having the seizures, (if I remember correctly).  I have been giving her insulin shots twice a day for the last year and a half and I know her time with me is coming to a close and it just breaks my heart.
> 
> I know that you will miss Oscar, it hurts to lose a pet.
> 
> I love the pictures you posted, was he a mastiff?



Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.  

NaeNae
Tweevil
VBAndrea
Waughzee
Mom2RTK
bear_mom
HeatherSue
Busy Mommy
Disneygirlsanddrew
billwendy
EnchantedPrincess


I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.

The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.  

We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.  

Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.

Benita


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> Why not plan a "potluck" costume party for the kids for a month or so from now when it's cleared out of your area.  You probably aren't the only mom who feels that way- everyone bring a bag of candy or some cupcakes or something to share, invite as many kids as you'd like, and have a "Very Happy Un-Halloween!"





mom2rtk said:


> And think of all the bargains you could get on decorations after Halloween!



Both great ideas!  And money saving at that!




Steve's Girl said:


> I have use of an embroidery machine and I need a little help!  I want to embroider a design that is 5 X 7.  The machine has a 5 X 7 hoop, so I didn't think it would be an issue.  However, when I import the design to the machine and try to open it, the machine says the design is too big for the hoop.  I am using a Janome and the hoop installs lengthwise (5 X 7).  However, the design I am trying to use is widthwise (7 X 5) and the machine thinks it won't fit.  I know all I need to do is rotate the design and the machine has the ability to do that, but it won't even let me open the design to edit it since it thinks the design is the wrong size.  I don't have any editing software.  Is there another way to rotate the design?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I don't know how to do that.  My machine will let me open it, but can't embroider without using the correct size hoop.  Could you go back to the digitizer and ask them to shrink it a bit for you?  Good luck!



sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita


Benita, I am so sorry about your doggie... Big hugs


----------



## kathyell

I meant to say before, mom2rtk: I love that purple witch dress!!

I made the birthday-specific apron to go with my daughter's blue Belle dress for her birthday dinner at Akershus. I used three of HeatherSue's appliques and let me tell you all who haven't tried any of her designs, when people say they stitch out really well, they are NOT LYING. They were really easy to use and the stitched out without a hitch. I am so glad these came in 4x4.

Here are some pics. (I'm thinking of getting the Mickey head balloons applique set and putting them in the other two corners of the apron. The cake should have been lower, too, but there's not much I can do about it now! And that placement thing was my fault, not the design's. Also, if you see any purple splotches, that's just from the disappearing ink sewing pen that I haven't washed out yet. I couldn't wait to post how well these came out!)






and closeups of the two appliques and the one embroidery:

(I changed the color scheme a little bit to put blue in instead of purple to allow the designs to blend in a little more with the blue Belle dress. I used fabric scraps from her dress to do the blue appliqued bits.)












I CANNOT WAIT for her to wear it on her birthday. In fact, I think I'm going to sew her a shirt to wear earlier in the day (she will probably only want to wear the Belle dress when we go to Epcot after her nap) and put these three designs on it. They just came out so well it's a shame to just have her wear them for a couple of hours.


----------



## mickimousemama

Finished my niece's Kai Lan costume today, 




My DD is modeling it and 2 or more sizes bigger but she squeezed into it 
I ended up making the "wig" out of fleece, I used a fleece toddler size hat as inspiration using two triangles for the front and the same shape for the back only longer, then I cut the front into bangs like Kai Lan's then for the "buns" I cut them about 14x6 inches then folded it in half to be 7x6 stitched the 6" ends together placed some batting around it and rolled it up.  I made the Red Flowers as hair clips so they can be worn with or without the "wig"  Hopefully I will get better pictures of my neice in it.  I am pretty darn happy with how it turned out.
One more costume to make now


----------



## eyor44

sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> Benita


----------



## ireland_nicole

kathyell said:


> I meant to say before, mom2rtk: I love that purple witch dress!!
> 
> I made the birthday-specific apron to go with my daughter's blue Belle dress for her birthday dinner at Akershus. I used three of HeatherSue's appliques and let me tell you all who haven't tried any of her designs, when people say they stitch out really well, they are NOT LYING. They were really easy to use and the stitched out without a hitch. I am so glad these came in 4x4.
> 
> Here are some pics. (I'm thinking of getting the Mickey head balloons applique set and putting them in the other two corners of the apron. The cake should have been lower, too, but there's not much I can do about it now! And that placement thing was my fault, not the design's. Also, if you see any purple splotches, that's just from the disappearing ink sewing pen that I haven't washed out yet. I couldn't wait to post how well these came out!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and closeups of the two appliques and the one embroidery:
> 
> (I changed the color scheme a little bit to put blue in instead of purple to allow the designs to blend in a little more with the blue Belle dress. I used fabric scraps from her dress to do the blue appliqued bits.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT for her to wear it on her birthday. In fact, I think I'm going to sew her a shirt to wear earlier in the day (she will probably only want to wear the Belle dress when we go to Epcot after her nap) and put these three designs on it. They just came out so well it's a shame to just have her wear them for a couple of hours.


Great job!!!



mickimousemama said:


> Finished my niece's Kai Lan costume today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is modeling it and 2 or more sizes bigger but she squeezed into it
> I ended up making the "wig" out of fleece, I used a fleece toddler size hat as inspiration using two triangles for the front and the same shape for the back only longer, then I cut the front into bangs like Kai Lan's then for the "buns" I cut them about 14x6 inches then folded it in half to be 7x6 stitched the 6" ends together placed some batting around it and rolled it up.  I made the Red Flowers as hair clips so they can be worn with or without the "wig"  Hopefully I will get better pictures of my neice in it.  I am pretty darn happy with how it turned out.
> One more costume to make now



That is just too cute!  I love, love, love the matching fleece "wig"; it's super; and the vida is definitely a dress she'l wear over and over, it's perfect!


----------



## NiniMorris

sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita




So sorry to hear about your guy.  This is a part of life I am not looking forward to dealing with.  We have a 14 yo German Shepherd.  He is already almost blind, deaf, and does not have good control of his bodily functions.  But vet says he is in no pain.  Just very confused!

I'll be thinking of you and praying for swift healing.

Nini


----------



## LauraP22

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stitched out a pink/brown turkey...sorry for the funny angle that the picture was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now couple friends want me to make them for their kids..so looks like I will be making more turkey shirt this week.   I just have to see if I can find some t-shirts!



So cute, I haven't personally tried it but I've heard soft fusible cut away works great for this.  After you are done embroidering the item you press a piece of this on the inside OVER your completed stitching and it helps the garment hold it's shape as well as making it softer on the person wearing the items skin.  I need to buy some but haven't gotten around to it.  It seems to be a trend in RTW right now too as lots of my kids clothing from stores has this lately too 

http://www.allstitch.net/department...roidery-stitch-covering-dream-weave-10326.cfm

You can buy all different versions of this from different vendors just like any other stabilizer.  I just picked this one as an example


----------



## busy mommy

mickimousemama said:


> Finished my niece's Kai Lan costume today,



This is adorable.  I love it!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> Why not plan a "potluck" costume party for the kids for a month or so from now when it's cleared out of your area.  You probably aren't the only mom who feels that way- everyone bring a bag of candy or some cupcakes or something to share, invite as many kids as you'd like, and have a "Very Happy Un-Halloween!"



that's a great idea!  thanks!



mom2rtk said:


> And think of all the bargains you could get on decorations after Halloween!



Very true!


sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita



My oldest DD was 5 when we put down our dog.  She took it pretty hard but luckily kids are pretty resiliant so she got over it much quicker than I did.  I am glad to hear that you are feeling a little better.



kathyell said:


> .



This is so cute!  I love it!  I want an embroidery machine so bad just because I want to buy heather's designs.  I love them!


----------



## phins_jazy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks!  I purchased the design from www.swakembroidery.com .  It's by Embroidery Boutique.



Thanks!  I'm off to check it out.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Second...Enabler Alert...
> Price $39.99
> 
> If you are looking for pettis (which are called tutus in the toy store world apparently)
> http://www.babyscholars.com/musical-jingle-bell-rock-skirt--acting-out-dressup.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are not shown- but you might check out these other colors
> http://www.kiddlywinks.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Browse.asp?PRODUCT_NAME=skirt



I started a petti last year and got so fed up with it I shoved it in a corner and haven't touched it again.  It's still unfinished.  I'm going to have to check this site out.  Maybe I can get one in time for the girls for christmas.  



woodkins said:


> Well I just had to share some good news today...our Dec trip to WDW is officially ON!! 12/10-14, it will be a quick one but better than none at all. DH is playing in a softball tourny in the Wide World of Sports Complex, so Gianna and I get to go along and have some fun at our favorite place. Looks like I need to get some Christmas Customs in the works
> -Krysta



Yeah!  We're going for christmas this year too and I can't wait!!!  Make sure to post pics of your christmas outfits.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.



That sounds like a wonderful job for you.  I hope you're able to make the decision that works best for you and your family.  



sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita



I'm so sorry for your loss.  Your post has me bawling like a baby sitting here at my desk.  We had to put our Gizmo to sleep this past year and it was just awful.  He was a shih tzu that we rescued from the pound when he was 1.5 years old.  We had him for 9 years.  He developed liver disease and went very quickly after he was diagnosed.  He lost all his hair, his bodily functions and couldn't support his weight at all.  It broke my heart.  I'll admit that I cried like a baby for days.  Just know that Oscar is in a better place right now.  He's watching over you and your family and will always be there protecting you.


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is what I've been working on lately.

I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.

Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:





Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):





Jeans:





DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:


















And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):





Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita


Benita, it is moving to read your story and know that you were all there for Oscar.  You are the best family and although it is hard to say to goodbye to your beloved dog, you loved him enough to do what was best for him.  I pray you and your family have peace and I know that Oscar is without pain and running with big dogs.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......


Those outfits are just so cute.  I love the cars dress!  Seven times to rip, that isn't so bad!  I just know in time your appliques will be that good and you are onto a great start.  Love the outfits and you did a super job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Still praying for April and her family, I haven't heard anything yet; but as far as my interview, I did decide to go and find out more about the position.  The money is a lot more than I expected, plus a company car, laptop, cell phone, christmas bonus, generous 401k... darn it, it's making the decision a lot harder.  Plus, they said that getting my kiddos to appts wouldn't be a problem as long as my patients were seen at some point during the day.  hmmm, so it seems like one job could be better during the school year, and one better during the summer.  There are 20 PTO days, so that could mean an extra week of vacation; they said they have one more person to interview, but out of the 4 they've seen, I'm the only one they liked; and that they'd let me know for sure by Wednesday, but felt they had a duty to complete this last interview.
> 
> I'm still praying about it; but at this point it's probably 50/50 that I might have a decision to make;  I'm leaning toward taking the full time if it's offered, because they almost never need to hire, and the other job hires on a regular basis.  I'm hoping that if I'm open and respectful, it won't hurt my chances of a future position if this turns out to not be what I'm expecting.  But it sure is a blessing to know that whatever happens this week I'll be working next week somewhere.  It has been a long 14 months, 11 getting my nurse refresher and my license back, and 3 looking for work.


I am so happy that you have two jobs to pick between.  That is so good these days.  I will also pray for you that you will know which job to take.  It sounds like the FT one is really wanting to offer what you want to hire you.  But you must do what is best for you and your family.  I am excited for you and can't wait to find out what happens.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi ladies nad Tom. I haven't been posting a lot lately, but I thought I would jst drop in to say hi. WE are crazy busy here. DD has cheer competition in 2 weeks ar we are practicing 6-8 hours a week for that on top of our regular busy schedule. We leave for DW 4 weeks from today, and I am NOT done sewing. I still have at least 3 outfits to do!!! This is so not like me. I usually have everything planned and done by now!On a postive note I did get my sewing room reorganized so mabye that will help! I finally convinced DH that I NEEDED a bookcase in there and we put it together this weekend. What a difference!! I can actually see what I have without digging through the stroage totes it was in!! Hopefully it will motivate me to knock out the last of the sewing for the trip! Wish me luck!! I will post a "gallery" here when I get it all done!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......



Those look great!  The kids are going to look amazing!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

kathyell said:


>



That is really cute, and I love the colors!!



mickimousemama said:


>



I love this dress!! My kids love Kai Lan!



LauraP22 said:


> So cute, I haven't personally tried it but I've heard soft fusible cut away works great for this.  After you are done embroidering the item you press a piece of this on the inside OVER your completed stitching and it helps the garment hold it's shape as well as making it softer on the person wearing the items skin.  I need to buy some but haven't gotten around to it.  It seems to be a trend in RTW right now too as lots of my kids clothing from stores has this lately too
> 
> http://www.allstitch.net/department...roidery-stitch-covering-dream-weave-10326.cfm
> 
> You can buy all different versions of this from different vendors just like any other stabilizer.  I just picked this one as an example



Thanks Laura!  I really need to pick some of that up.



VBAndrea said:


>



Those are some really great outfits!!!!


----------



## LauraP22

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......



Great outfits   They will look so cute on your kiddos


----------



## HeatherSue

I actually started the kid's costumes yesterday!  Where's that pat on the back smiley when I need it?  Sawyer's killer whale is actually looking really cute so far.  He keeps trying on each little part I finish and running to the mirror to see what he looks like.  It's SO rewarding to sew for that little guy!

Tessa's cheetah looks cute, too. But, it's mostly just a cheetah print sweat suit look, so not too exciting.  I'm hoping to have them finished today!



mom2rtk said:


> Sure I'll have them back in tomorrow's overnight mail. I mean really, what's a couple more????????


The fabric is on it's way! 
WAY too cute to be scary!! He's adorable! I bet he still is! 



PrincessArminda said:


> wow you guys look wet


My little Arminda Sue!! Hi sweetheart!

We were wet!  But, at least it disguised all the sweat! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


These are so stinkin' cute!!! I love them! It reminds me that I wanted to digitize that turkey I put on Sawyer's shirt a few years ago.



woodkins said:


> Well I just had to share some good news today...our Dec trip to WDW is officially ON!! 12/10-14, it will be a quick one but better than none at all. DH is playing in a softball tourny in the Wide World of Sports Complex, so Gianna and I get to go along and have some fun at our favorite place. Looks like I need to get some Christmas Customs in the works
> -Krysta


I'll banana with you! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I need to go buy some fabric but the H1N1 flu is really bad around here!  All of the schools are closing and our trunk or treating for church has been cancelled and everything!  I understand, but I must say I am so disappointed because my daughter looks so cute in the costume I made her and now none of her friends or mine are going to see it!  Don't worry...I'll post pics of it as soon as I take some.


That really stinks!  Tessa's school was canceled all last week because of illness.  But, so far none of the Halloween activities have been canceled.  That must be so disappointing for you!



Steve's Girl said:


> I have use of an embroidery machine and I need a little help!  I want to embroider a design that is 5 X 7.  The machine has a 5 X 7 hoop, so I didn't think it would be an issue.  However, when I import the design to the machine and try to open it, the machine says the design is too big for the hoop.  I am using a Janome and the hoop installs lengthwise (5 X 7).  However, the design I am trying to use is widthwise (7 X 5) and the machine thinks it won't fit.  I know all I need to do is rotate the design and the machine has the ability to do that, but it won't even let me open the design to edit it since it thinks the design is the wrong size.  I don't have any editing software.  Is there another way to rotate the design?
> 
> Thanks


If it's one of my designs, I'd be happy to turn it for you.  Even if it's not, I could try to fix it for you. 



sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita


Oh Benita, I'm bawling for you.  

One of the hardest things I've ever had to do was hold my sweet little Tomia as she took her last breath.  I had her for 16 years (and got her when I was 16 years old).  So, she was very special to me.  It's been 3 years and I still cry about her.



kathyell said:


> I used three of HeatherSue's appliques and let me tell you all who haven't tried any of her designs, when people say they stitch out really well, they are NOT LYING. They were really easy to use and the stitched out without a hitch. I am so glad these came in 4x4.


That is SO cute! What a great idea to use them on an apron!  Thank you so much for your sweet words about my designs, too. 



mickimousemama said:


> My DD is modeling it and 2 or more sizes bigger but she squeezed into it


Oh my goodness, how cute is that?  The wig is adorable, too!  You dis a spectacular job on the whole thing! 



VBAndrea said:


>


Wow, the decoupaged jeans turned out great!  I love the bowling shirt and both outfits together are SO cute!

The Nemo outfit is wonderful!!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi ladies nad Tom. I haven't been posting a lot lately, but I thought I would jst drop in to say hi. WE are crazy busy here. DD has cheer competition in 2 weeks ar we are practicing 6-8 hours a week for that on top of our regular busy schedule. We leave for DW 4 weeks from today, and I am NOT done sewing. I still have at least 3 outfits to do!!! This is so not like me. I usually have everything planned and done by now!On a postive note I did get my sewing room reorganized so mabye that will help! I finally convinced DH that I NEEDED a bookcase in there and we put it together this weekend. What a difference!! I can actually see what I have without digging through the stroage totes it was in!! Hopefully it will motivate me to knock out the last of the sewing for the trip! Wish me luck!! I will post a "gallery" here when I get it all done!


Hi right back!!  Isn't it great to have all of your fabric out where you can actually see it!! It makes me happy to just look at it, too!


----------



## princessmom29

HeatherSue said:


> Hi right back!!  Isn't it great to have all of your fabric out where you can actually see it!! It makes me happy to just look at it, too!



It is soo great to be able to see everything at once, and it was like christmas finding all the stuff I forgot I had!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am going to where the UPS trucks all meet in the morning to sort out the packages and start delivery.  Where I will sit and stalk out my package so I can get my machine home this morning rather than 8 pm tonite!  I have waited a week and a half and now it is suppose to be here today.


----------



## NiniMorris

Woo Hoo...my hubby forgot my birthday.  So I get to place an order for a serger today!  I have two options...
option 1 - Singer 14SH654 (189.00)
option 2 - Simplicity SWN10 Sewing With Nancy EZlock (269.00)

Both are 4 thread...I have never looked into a serger before and have no idea what to look for.

 I have to order from the PX so it has to be one of these and quickly...which one would you choose?

Nini


----------



## jillalvarez2003

HLAuburn said:


> Hey ladies, I need a little help.  I know this is a longshot, but does anyone recognize this fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's candy canes on a black background.  I searched eBay,  but I didn't see it.
> 
> Thanks!



Jessica has some of that fabric. You might want to PM her and see if she has any extra! I am sure she is more then willing to share! She was at my house a couple of years ago when she bought it. HTH!


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> Woo Hoo...my hubby forgot my birthday.  So I get to place an order for a serger today!  I have two options...
> option 1 - Singer 14SH654 (189.00)
> option 2 - Simplicity SWN10 Sewing With Nancy EZlock (269.00)
> 
> Both are 4 thread...I have never looked into a serger before and have no idea what to look for.
> 
> I have to order from the PX so it has to be one of these and quickly...which one would you choose?
> 
> Nini



I just looked at both.  On the Singer you don't have to change the plate to do a rolled hem.  It says you just push a button.  On the Simplicity you have to change to plate to do a rolled hem.  I would probably go with the Singer just for that reason.


----------



## NiniMorris

NaeNae said:


> I just looked at both.  On the Singer you don't have to change the plate to do a rolled hem.  It says you just push a button.  On the Simplicity you have to change to plate to do a rolled hem.  I would probably go with the Singer just for that reason.



Thanks...between your fast response and Teressa's fast reccommendation on facebook...I have ordered it!

Happy Birthday to me!


...now...I need to learn to whine a bit..I really NEED that new embroidery machine for Christmas!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made this last week by hand for DS along with the pants.  I can't remember if I posted or not. Sorry


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks...between your fast response and Teressa's fast reccommendation on facebook...I have ordered it!
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> ...now...I need to learn to whine a bit..I really NEED that new embroidery machine for Christmas!
> 
> Nini



Yeah, great birthday present to you!  I do have that brother 750-D and would make a good Christmas present.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.



Congrats!  I wish I could buy your other machine, but just don't have the funds right now.  I was hoping to get one for Christmas but I just don't think it will happen, even though I SO NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED one!!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this last week by hand for DS along with the pants.  I can't remember if I posted or not. Sorry


Great job!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.


ohhhhhhh, pretty, pretty, pretyy; What size is that largest hoop?  Wait, maybe you shouldn't tell me and then I can go back to pretending that 5x7 is just fine.  No tell me, please...wait, no... go ahead, I can take it!

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## rie'smom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.



You will love having a Brother machine!! They're so user friendly!!!! Have fun!


----------



## ibesue

Good morning everyone!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......



Sooooo cute!!!  I love the matching bowling shirt to match the outfits!  They are going to be so cute at WDW!!  

And just so you know, my seam ripper is my very BEST friend.  I rip out seams all the time, just to get them right!!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi ladies nad Tom. I haven't been posting a lot lately, but I thought I would jst drop in to say hi. WE are crazy busy here. DD has cheer competition in 2 weeks ar we are practicing 6-8 hours a week for that on top of our regular busy schedule. We leave for DW 4 weeks from today, and I am NOT done sewing. I still have at least 3 outfits to do!!! This is so not like me. I usually have everything planned and done by now!On a postive note I did get my sewing room reorganized so mabye that will help! I finally convinced DH that I NEEDED a bookcase in there and we put it together this weekend. What a difference!! I can actually see what I have without digging through the stroage totes it was in!! Hopefully it will motivate me to knock out the last of the sewing for the trip! Wish me luck!! I will post a "gallery" here when I get it all done!



We are in the process of working on organizing my sewing room.  I can't wait!




NiniMorris said:


> Woo Hoo...my hubby forgot my birthday.  So I get to place an order for a serger today!  I have two options...
> option 1 - Singer 14SH654 (189.00)
> option 2 - Simplicity SWN10 Sewing With Nancy EZlock (269.00)
> 
> Both are 4 thread...I have never looked into a serger before and have no idea what to look for.
> 
> I have to order from the PX so it has to be one of these and quickly...which one would you choose?
> 
> Nini



Well, happy Birthday to you!!!  I see you got your responses and ordered your machine!!!  Now, maybe he will forget Christmas????




MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.




You will LOVE your machine!!!  I have the baby lock which is also made by brother and looks pretty similar!!!  I have joined a couple of yahoo groups for baby lock/innovis owners.  I don't post, but when I have problems, I can usually find the answer within the groups.  Let me know if you want a link!


----------



## Colleen27

sahm1000 said:


> With Grace using him as a pillow...



Awww, that brought me to tears.   Pets are absolutely loved ones in my book, and I know how badly it hurts to say goodbye.


----------



## sahm1000

Thanks again to all who have posted about Oscar.  I really appreciate all of the kind words, thoughts and prayers that have been sent our way.  I'm glad to know I'm not crazy about mourning my boy so much and that others have felt the same way.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

OM Heck, I can't get anything done.  Mom came over, then DH called on the cell and the house phone rang.

Nicole, It is 12X7 hoop for the largest and was trying to read about the rehoop hoop option so I can just slide the fabric rather than rehoop.

ibesue, Yes, please send me a link as learning will be different and I need all the help I can get.

All I can say is that while mom was here I slide the hoop on.  That was my entire problem with the 750D, I have bad hands and it was hard for me to get the hoop on.  Young folks have no problems but my hands are shot and it just hurt.  So now a huge amount of $ later, I have fixed the problem.  New Machine!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


>



Very cute!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


>



That machine looks really familiar!   Glad you got your machine...you will love it!!!  I love mine!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> OM Heck, I can't get anything done.  Mom came over, then DH called on the cell and the house phone rang.
> 
> Nicole, It is 12X7 hoop for the largest and was trying to read about the rehoop hoop option so I can just slide the fabric rather than rehoop.
> 
> ibesue, Yes, please send me a link as learning will be different and I need all the help I can get.
> 
> All I can say is that while mom was here I slide the hoop on.  That was my entire problem with the 750D, I have bad hands and it was hard for me to get the hoop on.  Young folks have no problems but my hands are shot and it just hurt.  So now a huge amount of $ later, I have fixed the problem.  New Machine!!!



Did you get the premium upgrade for the machine as well?


----------



## kathyell

HeatherSue said:


> That is SO cute! What a great idea to use them on an apron!  Thank you so much for your sweet words about my designs, too.



Thanks to all who posted replies to my birthday Belle apron. Special thanks to HeatherSue for helping me out when I bought her Mickey balloon applique files and forgot to tell her which format I needed them in! PES, as you sent me, was what I needed. I'll remember next time!


----------



## kathyell

I failed at keeping my multi-quotes, but I would also like to say congratulations on the new machine MinnieVanMom and very cute Mickey set and Cars dress, VBAndrea!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That machine looks really familiar!   Glad you got your machine...you will love it!!!  I love mine!!!
> Did you get the premium upgrade for the machine as well?



Um....I don't know??? it has version 4.0 is that the way it should be or does it need more?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.




back:




side:




spin:




She thought she needed a picture of herself posing like "Where's my sheep?"




bo peep and her sheep:




playing a little golf 




This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!


----------



## froggy33

For those of you that digitize...I am going to actually start using my embroidery machine soon ( I had to get a PED basic first!).  I am also getting a new laptop (switching back from Mac to PC).  Anyway, when I get everything all set up and mastered I am thinking about trying my hand at digitizing.  I know it isn't easy peasy, but I would like to try.  So, what software do you recommend?  I was looking into embird, but don't know what all I would need to purchase(I'll definitely try the free trial first!).  I would mainly like to take different "cartoon" images and make them into applique designs.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, but would like to be able to make bigger in case I sell the designs or get a new machine.

Also, how do you get your designs...do you freehand them or find them online and digitize them??  Is there any problem with trademarks on the designs since you sell them??

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## waughzee

Hi ladies!  Everything looks great, I love Bo Peep!  I'm keeping busy getting ready for my 3 holiday craft shows and keeping up with my bow orders!


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> OM Heck, I can't get anything done.  Mom came over, then DH called on the cell and the house phone rang.
> 
> Nicole, It is 12X7 hoop for the largest and was trying to read about the rehoop hoop option so I can just slide the fabric rather than rehoop.
> 
> ibesue, Yes, please send me a link as learning will be different and I need all the help I can get.
> 
> All I can say is that while mom was here I slide the hoop on.  That was my entire problem with the 750D, I have bad hands and it was hard for me to get the hoop on.  Young folks have no problems but my hands are shot and it just hurt.  So now a huge amount of $ later, I have fixed the problem.  New Machine!!!



The name of the group I read on is babylocksewciety.    The other group was for Baby Lock & Brother, but apparently they closed down due to some drama??? 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> That machine looks really familiar!   Glad you got your machine...you will love it!!!  I love mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the premium upgrade for the machine as well?



Are you talking about the upgrade for the warranty?  I did upgrade my warranty for my baby lock and it was THE best thing I ever did!  They treat me so nice whenever I go there!!  And I haven't spent a dime on my machine since the day I bought it!  I have it for check ups at least every 6 months. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she needed a picture of herself posing like "Where's my sheep?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo peep and her sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!



Soooooo very cute!!!  She is adorable and so is the dress!!  You did a great job!  

So last year we had the same dilemma, Kadie wanted to be the Toy Story Bo Peep and we couldn't find any fabric.  Since it was just a costume, this is what we did!





We cut out a bunch of circles and fused them on to the dress!  
Here was her lamb!


----------



## woodkins

Don't know if anyone is booked on Southwest, but they are having a BIG 72 hour sale on flights, they are $25, 50 & 75 each way. I'm sooo excited. Originally our flights were $114 each way, but by changing a time on the first flight and staying an extra day we dropped to $75 each way, which means x3 people we saved $214 and it only cost me $92 to stay an extra night at the Pop Century & since we are on the free dining promo I get a whole additional set of meal credits!!! 

If you are booked at a higher fare, you can change it and they will apply the difference to a future flight within the next year.


----------



## mickimousemama

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she needed a picture of herself posing like "Where's my sheep?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo peep and her sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing a little golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!



Absolutely ADORABLE!!



woodkins said:


> Don't know if anyone is booked on Southwest, but they are having a BIG 72 hour sale on flights, they are $25, 50 & 75 each way. I'm sooo excited. Originally our flights were $114 each way, but by changing a time on the first flight and staying an extra day we dropped to $75 each way, which means x3 people we saved $214 and it only cost me $92 to stay an extra night at the Pop Century & since we are on the free dining promo I get a whole additional set of meal credits!!!
> 
> If you are booked at a higher fare, you can change it and they will apply the difference to a future flight within the next year.



What a great deal!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Um....I don't know??? it has version 4.0 is that the way it should be or does it need more?



If you have version 4.0, I think you have the premium upgrade software?   Do you have the 7"x4" border frame, where you can stitch without rehooping?  It is this upgrade:
http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/accessories/accessorydetail.aspx?R3AccessoryID=SAVR4500D 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



That is such a cute costume!!!  Don't you just love Carla's pattern?



ibesue said:


> Are you talking about the upgrade for the warranty?  I did upgrade my warranty for my baby lock and it was THE best thing I ever did!  They treat me so nice whenever I go there!!  And I haven't spent a dime on my machine since the day I bought it!  I have it for check ups at least every 6 months.



Cute, cute costumes!

Sue, it is not a warranty upgrade (which I wish my dealer had!).   It is this package here:
http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/accessories/accessorydetail.aspx?R3AccessoryID=SAVR4500D



woodkins said:


> Don't know if anyone is booked on Southwest, but they are having a BIG 72 hour sale on flights, they are $25, 50 & 75 each way. I'm sooo excited. Originally our flights were $114 each way, but by changing a time on the first flight and staying an extra day we dropped to $75 each way, which means x3 people we saved $214 and it only cost me $92 to stay an extra night at the Pop Century & since we are on the free dining promo I get a whole additional set of meal credits!!!
> 
> If you are booked at a higher fare, you can change it and they will apply the difference to a future flight within the next year.



Unfortunately, those fares aren't good for our traveling dates!! When I got th email, I was hoping but no such luck.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......



I love these outfits!  They turned out so cute.  I don't think anyone will notice the puckering.
You might try using a heavier stablilizer.  I like Pellon Medium weight cut away stabilizer.  It is sold by the yard at JoAnn's

Here some helpful information about stabilizer.http://swakembroidery.com/swak101_ame_stabilizers.htm


----------



## phins_jazy

woodkins said:


> Don't know if anyone is booked on Southwest, but they are having a BIG 72 hour sale on flights, they are $25, 50 & 75 each way. I'm sooo excited. Originally our flights were $114 each way, but by changing a time on the first flight and staying an extra day we dropped to $75 each way, which means x3 people we saved $214 and it only cost me $92 to stay an extra night at the Pop Century & since we are on the free dining promo I get a whole additional set of meal credits!!!
> 
> If you are booked at a higher fare, you can change it and they will apply the difference to a future flight within the next year.



That's an awesome deal for you!  I checked our flights and there wasn't anything near as good as what we've already booked.  I booked $39 one way fares and they're currently $186-$241 one way!   I'm sooooo glad I booked early.


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she needed a picture of herself posing like "Where's my sheep?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo peep and her sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing a little golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!



Super cute!  Great job!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ibesue said:


> Soooooo very cute!!!  She is adorable and so is the dress!!  You did a great job!
> 
> ]



Thanks!  Yours are very cute too.  



mickimousemama said:


> Absolutely ADORABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> That is such a cute costume!!!  Don't you just love Carla's pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks!  Carla is the best!  I didn't even know how to sew until this summer when I ran across you guys and Carla.  I can't believe that I was able to make that as well as other things I have made!  Everyone's been so helpful and Carla makes everything seem so easy!


----------



## PrincessMickey

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.



Love the new machine. I'm just starting to look for an embroidery machine for myself.

I plan to start making a couple bowling shirts tonight. I hope to get them finished tomorrow. I'm planning on being sick tomorrow. I know I just started this job but they're calling for 10-20 inches of snow tomorrow My drive is usually 45 minutes but I can't imagine how long it will take tomorrow. About 2 days after I started this job I was called to come in for a second interview for another job that would be closer and better so I went to that today. I'll know on Monday if I will continue in the hiring process or not. I hope this one comes through but at least I have a job right now.


----------



## Steve's Girl

HeatherSue said:


> If it's one of my designs, I'd be happy to turn it for you.  Even if it's not, I could try to fix it for you.



HeatherSue -

Thank you SO much for your offer to help me.  But, I am proud to report that I figured it out!  Now that I've got this down, I am a soon to be owner of many of your designs.  9 sewing days before we leave.  How many things can I embroider? 

Kinda funny thing - my husband doesn't technically understand that what I am trying to do is called embroidery.  He saw the box sitting next to the machine that says Giga Hoop on it.  So, when I am downstairs sewing, he'll say "were you giga hoopin' "


----------



## phins_jazy

Steve's Girl said:


> Kinda funny thing - my husband doesn't technically understand that what I am trying to do is called embroidery.  He saw the box sitting next to the machine that says Giga Hoop on it.  So, when I am downstairs sewing, he'll say "were you giga hoopin' "



Now that's funny!


----------



## Sapper383

Wow what lovely outfits your all posting

I'm sooo jealous, I would love an embrodery machine....just can't streach the budget at the moment and I don't understand why they are more expensive here in the UK than the US. If I though it would get to me in one piece I would have it shipped over!!!

I'm sooo fed up, Ieuan, got Swin Flu on Wednesday and now Moli, has it!!!! They have had to stay in, so I've been trying to do alot of my work from home, but it's hard with the kids being ill and i'm just praying I don't catch it I'm sure I would feel better if i had a holiday to look forward too but money is very tight!!!

Sorry for moaning, I just needed to get it out

Sam


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> OM Heck, I can't get anything done.  Mom came over, then DH called on the cell and the house phone rang.
> 
> Nicole, It is 12X7 hoop for the largest and was trying to read about the rehoop hoop option so I can just slide the fabric rather than rehoop.
> 
> ibesue, Yes, please send me a link as learning will be different and I need all the help I can get.
> 
> All I can say is that while mom was here I slide the hoop on.  That was my entire problem with the 750D, I have bad hands and it was hard for me to get the hoop on.  Young folks have no problems but my hands are shot and it just hurt.  So now a huge amount of $ later, I have fixed the problem.  New Machine!!!



April - your new machine is a BEAUTY!!! I have to admit, I know I have to stick with my 4x4 now, but oooohhhhh that HUGE hoop!!!! Hunter looks sooooo cute in that outfit!! When he outgrows it, I have someone he can send the hand me down to!!! lol!!!


----------



## revrob

Steve's Girl said:


> HeatherSue -
> 
> Thank you SO much for your offer to help me.  But, I am proud to report that I figured it out!  Now that I've got this down, I am a soon to be owner of many of your designs.  9 sewing days before we leave.  How many things can I embroider?
> 
> Kinda funny thing - my husband doesn't technically understand that what I am trying to do is called embroidery.  He saw the box sitting next to the machine that says Giga Hoop on it.  So, when I am downstairs sewing, he'll say "were you giga hoopin' "



THAT is FUNNY!  But you know it is always so much more fun giga hoopin' than embroidery!  I may have to start calling it that!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my outfits.  Just a couple of months ago I could have never imagined I'd be able to sew something as complex as a shirt for ds, but with all of your inspiration and Carla's patterns this has become a new addiction of mine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this last week by hand for DS along with the pants.  I can't remember if I posted or not. Sorry


I love the Mickey ghost!  I don't think you posted it -- if you had I don't recall seeing it.  I also don't recall you posting any pics from your trip (HINT!!! HINT!!!).



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing a little golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!


Gorgeous!!!  And what a nice poser you have as well.  Golf?  I thought she was trying to kill the poor little sheep!



ibesue said:


> So last year we had the same dilemma, Kadie wanted to be the Toy Story Bo Peep and we couldn't find any fabric.  Since it was just a costume, this is what we did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cut out a bunch of circles and fused them on to the dress!
> Here was her lamb!


Adorable!  I wish I could convince my kids to do a theme outfit like that.  No way would ds ever want to be a sheep, and trust me, he wouldn't want to be Bo Peep either!




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love these outfits!  They turned out so cute.  I don't think anyone will notice the puckering.
> You might try using a heavier stablilizer.  I like Pellon Medium weight cut away stabilizer.  It is sold by the yard at JoAnn's
> 
> Here some helpful information about stabilizer.http://swakembroidery.com/swak101_ame_stabilizers.htm


Thanks so much -- I will purchase some of that and give it a try.  I am just using Sulky tear away as Heather suggested on her tutorial and it worked fine for a few things I did, but I had puckering with the Mickey head and the lightning streak that I did on ds's Cars shirt.  I want to eventually attempt some more detailed applique so I think the cut away medium weight might be the answer I'm looking for.





PrincessMickey said:


> Love the new machine. I'm just starting to look for an embroidery machine for myself.
> 
> I plan to start making a couple bowling shirts tonight. I hope to get them finished tomorrow. I'm planning on being sick tomorrow. I know I just started this job but they're calling for 10-20 inches of snow tomorrow My drive is usually 45 minutes but I can't imagine how long it will take tomorrow. About 2 days after I started this job I was called to come in for a second interview for another job that would be closer and better so I went to that today. I'll know on Monday if I will continue in the hiring process or not. I hope this one comes through but at least I have a job right now.


10 to 20 inches of snow????!!!!  Eeks!  Although a friend of mine in MA already had a snowfall in mid Oct.



Sapper383 said:


> Wow what lovely outfits your all posting
> 
> I'm sooo jealous, I would love an embrodery machine....just can't streach the budget at the moment and I don't understand why they are more expensive here in the UK than the US. If I though it would get to me in one piece I would have it shipped over!!!
> 
> I'm sooo fed up, Ieuan, got Swin Flu on Wednesday and now Moli, has it!!!! They have had to stay in, so I've been trying to do alot of my work from home, but it's hard with the kids being ill and i'm just praying I don't catch it I'm sure I would feel better if i had a holiday to look forward too but money is very tight!!!
> 
> Sorry for moaning, I just needed to get it out
> 
> Sam


I'm so sorry your children have H1N1.  We have one boy in the neighborhood who has it and I dread my children getting it.  Our health dept is giving vaccines this Thursday and I am keeping my kids out of school in the morning just to get them vaccinated before they run out (the clinic goes until the evening hours, but I fear if I wait they'll run out of the vaccine).  Our school has become incredibly strict on their sick policy as well -- if any illness, children must be well for 72 hours prior to returning to school and if one child in the family is sick no siblings are allowed to attend school.


----------



## Tweevil

Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???

Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...

This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> For those of you that digitize...I am going to actually start using my embroidery machine soon ( I had to get a PED basic first!).  I am also getting a new laptop (switching back from Mac to PC).  Anyway, when I get everything all set up and mastered I am thinking about trying my hand at digitizing.  I know it isn't easy peasy, but I would like to try.  So, what software do you recommend?  I was looking into embird, but don't know what all I would need to purchase(I'll definitely try the free trial first!).  I would mainly like to take different "cartoon" images and make them into applique designs.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, but would like to be able to make bigger in case I sell the designs or get a new machine.
> 
> Also, how do you get your designs...do you freehand them or find them online and digitize them??  Is there any problem with trademarks on the designs since you sell them??
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I dont' digitize but loaned out my PE Design 8 to a friend.  Then I am going to have her make designs for me.  PE is easy to learn but I just don't have the brain to wrap around digitizing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I plan to bore you all to death tomorrow as I learn more about my machine.  I found the compartment with about 20 different feet in it, all kinds of fun accessories.  I was amazed at how easy it was to attach the hoop.  I just read about the upgrade to 4.10 and I do like the idea of the slide hoop.  For now I am out of $

It weighs to much that it caused my table to bow in the middle so I need to do some re arranging tomorrow.

Wendy  Of course you can DS shirt after this year.

VB: I didn't post pictures of our trip because, well we are boring.  Then there the issue of me learning how to find my pictures on this MAC.  DH has my side and his side and somehow unless I take the pictures and upload right then and there I can't get to them again.  

IBsue: Thanks for the support group, I will need them.  

Today was just so busy with paperwork still, phone calls, appt that I really haven't had the time to really study yet.   

Finally  I sold my Brother 750D!  The person got a super deal and I am happy for them too.


----------



## mickimousemama

Sapper383 said:


> Wow what lovely outfits your all posting
> 
> I'm sooo jealous, I would love an embrodery machine....just can't streach the budget at the moment and I don't understand why they are more expensive here in the UK than the US. If I though it would get to me in one piece I would have it shipped over!!!
> 
> I'm sooo fed up, Ieuan, got Swin Flu on Wednesday and now Moli, has it!!!! They have had to stay in, so I've been trying to do alot of my work from home, but it's hard with the kids being ill and i'm just praying I don't catch it I'm sure I would feel better if i had a holiday to look forward too but money is very tight!!!
> 
> Sorry for moaning, I just needed to get it out
> 
> Sam



I was sent this email a while ago and confirmed it with my nurse that it is a great way to prevent becoming sick!

Prevent Swine Flu - Good Advice


The only portals of entry are the nostrils and mouth/throat. In a global epidemic of this nature, it's almost impossible to avoid coming into contact with H1N1 in spite of all precautions.   

While you are still healthy and not showing any symptoms of H1N1 infection, in order to prevent proliferation, aggravation of symptoms and development of secondary infections, some very simple steps can be practiced  

1. Gargle twice a day with warm salt water or Listerine. *H1N1 takes 2-3 days after initial infection in the throat/nasal cavity to proliferate and show characteristic symptoms. Simple gargling prevents proliferation. In a way, gargling with salt water has the same effect on a healthy individual that Tamiflu has on an infected one. Don't underestimate this simple, inexpensive, and powerful preventative method. 

2. Blow the nose hard once a day and swab  both nostrils with cotton buds dipped in warm salt water is very effective in bringing down viral population. 

3. Boost your natural immunity with foods that are rich in Vitamin C If you have to supplement with Vitamin C tablets, make sure that it also has Zinc to boost absorption. 

4. Drink as much of warm liquids (tea, coffee, etc) as you can. Drinking warm liquids has the same effect as gargling, but in the reverse direction. They wash off proliferating viruses from the throat into the stomach where they cannot survive, proliferate or do any harm.


----------



## Stephres

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL



I made a poodle skirt a couple of years ago. I made it out the cheapest fabric I could find and put a small crinoline underneath. Maybe something to puff it out would draw attention from the waist? I also had a scarf around the middle as a belt. They aren't really flattering, lol.


----------



## sweetstitches

revrob said:


> I pleated the insert, then I situated the pleats so that it was the right size for the stitching (is that called blocking?  I don't know.)  I hooped sticky back stabilizer, ran a basting stitch around the area that would be stitched, stuck the pleated fabric down, and pressed the button on the machine.  It did eveything else.  I don't know if the machine backsmocked?  (I hate to admit this, but I'm not sure that I even know what backsmocking means?)
> I do know that when you do machine smocking, you pleat using the same color of thread as the fabric (instead of contrasting like you do with hand smocking), and after you stitch everything, you leave the threads in the piece instead of pulling them out.  I backed the whole insert with fusible interfacing to make sure that it didn't shift or anything.  I don't know if that was necessary, but I was kinda scared, so I did.
> Ok, now I'm not even sure if that answered your question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible, but you have to have separate email addresses.  I have two accounts because it's easier for me to keep all of my sewing stuff on one account.  I have a separate email account that I use for that account.



I didn't realize you machine smocked it.  The stabilizer should hold everything.  If you had smocked it by hand, you would need to have hand smocked cable or wave stitches on the back side to hold everything in place, since picture smocking doesn't cover the entire piece the way geometric smocking would.

I had wondered how you had smocked that so quickly.


----------



## Buckeye Princess

You ladies are so fun and chatty,...how do you ever keep up. haha I just got supplies for my next few projects and finished up some little skirts for my 9 month old. This has probably been discussed by you all in the past, but i couldn't find it. Can you recommend any site with free embroidery designs?

BTW..I love that bo beep dress. I actually like it with the reversed colors. I think it makes it more impactful.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I plan to bore you all to death tomorrow as I learn more about my machine.  I found the compartment with about 20 different feet in it, all kinds of fun accessories.  I was amazed at how easy it was to attach the hoop.  I just read about the upgrade to 4.10 and I do like the idea of the slide hoop.  For now I am out of $
> 
> It weighs to much that it caused my table to bow in the middle so I need to do some re arranging tomorrow.
> 
> Wendy  Of course you can DS shirt after this year.
> 
> VB: I didn't post pictures of our trip because, well we are boring.  Then there the issue of me learning how to find my pictures on this MAC.  DH has my side and his side and somehow unless I take the pictures and upload right then and there I can't get to them again.
> 
> IBsue: Thanks for the support group, I will need them.
> 
> Today was just so busy with paperwork still, phone calls, appt that I really haven't had the time to really study yet.
> 
> Finally  I sold my Brother 750D!  The person got a super deal and I am happy for them too.



There is a version 4.1 update for the 4500D?  I should have mentioned in my previous post that I do not have the premium upgrade v4.0 and was thinking of asking for it for Christmas this year and if you had it, I was wondering if it was worth it?  If there is a 4.1, then I probably should get the latest version.  Maybe I should just ask for a giftcard!


----------



## woodkins

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL



Can you go in the opposite direction and dress as a "greaser" cuffed up jeans, white tee shirt like John Travolta in Grease? What about a pink lady? You could do black pants a pink top and a scarf tied around your neck (it could just be a strip of fabric)?
Good Luck!


----------



## Tweevil

Stephres said:


> I made a poodle skirt a couple of years ago. I made it out the cheapest fabric I could find and put a small crinoline underneath. Maybe something to puff it out would draw attention from the waist? I also had a scarf around the middle as a belt. They aren't really flattering, lol.



That is sooo cute and it looks great on you. 

I think I am going to look for fabric tomorrow.  Maybe fluffing it out would help... hmm... I am going to have to investigate.

Thanks for replying to me


----------



## LauraP22

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL



I think you need to either use a scarf like a pp did to cover the elastic or make your circle skirt with a strong band at the waist that is well interfaced and put a zipper in.


----------



## sweetstitches

VBAndrea said:


> DS is dressed as Hiro the train (yes, he is seven, yes he still loves Thomas and all his wooden trains and all the shows and movies).  I made the patchwork material out of four colors of fabrics.  It was a royal pain topstitching all of them.  I don't mind topstitching a patchwork twirl shirt, but this was just a Halloween costume so I found it time consuming.  Shirt is Carla's bowling shirt and pants are easy fit.  There are train tracks on the bottom of the pants (you can see that fabric better in the family pic).  We had our neighborhood Halloween party today and his costume got rave reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Cheetah.  Fur material / top is Carla's Portrait Peasant with three rhumba ruffles.  I extended the sleeves and made a large ruffle/bell sleeve also.  Pants are Carla's Easy Fit with a large ruffle (nothing sews as easily as the Easy Fit Pants and I am soooooooo excited to hear an adult version is coming out).  Headband is the pattern from Ellie's Twirl dress with ears added.





Stephres said:


> 1)




Love all the costumes!




billwendy said:


>




Very cute!




Rosiekins said:


> Hello there I have so enjoyed seeing all of your wonderful projects so I wanted to post a few of mine. I really want an embroidery machine after seeing all your wonderful things. They are way out of my price range right now so I am looking in to getting a used one. Can anyone recommend a place to look and what kind should I be looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halloween dress was for a friends daughter. Doesn't she look so cute in it?



You did a great job on everything and your model is adorable.




sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...



I'm sorry for your loss.  We had to put our 14 year-old Dalmatian down 2 years ago, and it was really, really hard.




VBAndrea said:


> I think here the age limit for trick or treating is 12 years old.  I thought every place had an age limit.  I also noticed at our neighborhood party yesterday that none of the older group of boys who play around here (generally age 11) were dressed up.  But there were quite a few girls that were that age who were dressed up.  I have a feeling the boys will be out on Halloween though!
> .



At least half of our trick-or-treaters are always high schoolers.




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have been having a lot of fun with my embroidery  machine lately...and I made these turkey shirt for my kiddos..
> 
> Just wondering..do you have to iron your applique after a wash like I do?  Mine always get all wrinkled, and it needs to be ironed to get it all nice and smooth again.  Is that normal??  I hardly ever iron any of my kids' store bought clothes...so wondering if this is normal for machine and hand applique items.



I really think all of these are super cute.  You did a great job of picking out fabrics.


----------



## sweetstitches

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL



jeans, roll up the cuffs a bit, a white button-up shirt and tie a scarf around your neck.  Red lipstick.  Done


----------



## jmrdavis99

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts today.  Here are some pictures of my new machine.  I know it is a she but I don't name things.



Which model is she?  I've been looking at upgrading to the 2800d.  I have the 1500d right now.  Let us know how you like it once you get sewing with it!


----------



## charlinn

Hello,

I have not posted in a long time, but here's my daughters Princess Bell Costume (still in the works).  I need to add the Shall like piece and a vintage broach.  I'm getting her a brown wig tomorrow and some white gloves.  




We're going to Disneyland in November, so she'll get to wear it again there!  Hopefully we can get a pic with Bell!

Here's a couple other things I've done in the last couple months   Not all Disney related, but thanks for looking.  There's a lot...sorry, I've missed this site.  






















































I'll post the finished Bell tomorrow


----------



## GoofyG

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL





Ok, so you could wear capris or rolled up jeans
I white shirt, pink bandana around your neck.

Get the right type of pants/trousers. Pants: the legs became narrow during the 50's. Pants were very popular and worn at home and leisure. The Capri was mid-calf length, peddle pusher was a long short, and Bermuda shorts were knee length. These were worn with flat shoes, ballet-type flats, and simple Keds. Socks were optional.

Just another idea!


----------



## bclydia

Sorry I'm only just chiming in now on this thread and I think I'm still a little behind.  I've had some difficulties lately but, I'm here now.
I just got notice from ABC embroidery that they have put out a free pumpkin carriage embroidery file for Halloween. But, we know that pumpkin carriages are for all year long here on the Dis.
Hope this helps someone
http://www.abc-free-machine-embroidery-designs.com/archive/


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> I made a poodle skirt a couple of years ago. I made it out the cheapest fabric I could find and put a small crinoline underneath. Maybe something to puff it out would draw attention from the waist? I also had a scarf around the middle as a belt. They aren't really flattering, lol.


So cute!  But I am not falling for the *poodle* skirt ~ that skirt has Scrappy written all over it!




charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not posted in a long time, but here's my daughters Princess Bell Costume (still in the works).  I need to add the Shall like piece and a vintage broach.  I'm getting her a brown wig tomorrow and some white gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to Disneyland in November, so she'll get to wear it again there!  Hopefully we can get a pic with Bell!
> 
> Here's a couple other things I've done in the last couple months   Not all Disney related, but thanks for looking.  There's a lot...sorry, I've missed this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the finished Bell tomorrow


Wow!  Everything looks great.  I especially like the Hungry caterpillar and the witch.


----------



## Stephres

VBAndrea said:


> So cute!  But I am not falling for the *poodle* skirt ~ that skirt has Scrappy written all over it!



 Yes my poodle skirt has a little black dachshund on it. Good call!


----------



## rie'smom

charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not posted in a long time, but here's my daughters Princess Bell Costume (still in the works).  I need to add the Shall like piece and a vintage broach.  I'm getting her a brown wig tomorrow and some white gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to Disneyland in November, so she'll get to wear it again there!  Hopefully we can get a pic with Bell!
> 
> Here's a couple other things I've done in the last couple months   Not all Disney related, but thanks for looking.  There's a lot...sorry, I've missed this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the finished Bell tomorrow



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Piper

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday. I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick... I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy. I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these? Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for? Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh. I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL


 
I was a teenager in the fifties--we wore shirtwaist dresses with lots of pettis, "straight" skirts with sweater sets, rolled up jeans and button down shirts, very few poodle skirts were seen--the movies made that one up to be really popular.  We always had "bobby sox" that were cuffed 2 times, keds, loafers, "flats" (just simple flat pumps) and always wore a solid color scarf in our hair.(I had a dozen 12" square scarves in various colors)  If you had a pony, it was tied on there; if not, just tied like a headband.

A "Lady" was never seen without either socks or "hose" and we were not allowed to wear pants to school--must be a skirt that came just below the knees.


----------



## Tweevil

Thanks for all of your replies everyone!

I think I am going to go with the cuffed jeans and bobby socks.  
You guys are all so sweet to help me out - I had a brain block and it was tramatizing me...LOL

I am off to the shops tonight after work !   Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Yikes!! We leave tomorrow.  I am so excited, and there are still several things I want to sew, but I am having a hard time concentrating.

I am going to sew DD's Tunic now, I just finished mine and it turned out really cute, I love Carla's pattern.

After that I need to sew Ethan's pirate shirt and vest.

Then I need to finish my Animal Kingdom Shirt, and my messenger bag.

I also want to machine embroider shirts for Me, DH and Ethan with Nightmare Before Christmas designs from Heather.  Abby's shirt is finished.

Can I do all that in one day?? 

I love the stuff that has been posted everything is so cute!  Love that Dachshund skirt!!  I made Sophie a little sweatshirt with her name and a Mickey head I want to post some pictures. 

April!!! Please post a few pictures from your trip, I would love to see them.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.



Oh how I love this!  I have wanted my daughter to be Bo Peep for a couple of years, but nevr found one I could buy.  This year she is going as a cheerleader.  her choice only!!!!!  I don't like the idea of it at all.  However, she is a big girl of 5 now, so what is a Momma to do?   I am fairly certain that my chance of having a Bo Peep or a Raggedy Ann are over.



ibesue said:


> We cut out a bunch of circles and fused them on to the dress!
> Here was her lamb!




Darling!  Both Bo Peep and her lost lamb!  I see you had to strap him down so he wouldn't run away and get lost again


----------



## HeatherSue

I finished the kids costumes yesterday! I'm hoping to get some pictures of Sawyer today in his killer whale costume.  But, it's raining out and I wanted to get some outside, so we'll see.



MinnieVanMom said:


>


Very cute!! Great job!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


VERY NICE!!!  I am jealous of your tiny little hoop!  I want a small one for my machine so I don't waste so much fabric and stabilizer when I just want to test out something small.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


She is such a gorgeous girl!  Is she as sweet as she looks in all of your pictures?  I LOOOVE this outfit!! You did such a nice job on it- very professional looking!  I think the golfing picture is my favorite! LOL!



froggy33 said:


> For those of you that digitize...I am going to actually start using my embroidery machine soon ( I had to get a PED basic first!).  I am also getting a new laptop (switching back from Mac to PC).  Anyway, when I get everything all set up and mastered I am thinking about trying my hand at digitizing.  I know it isn't easy peasy, but I would like to try.  So, what software do you recommend?  I was looking into embird, but don't know what all I would need to purchase(I'll definitely try the free trial first!).  I would mainly like to take different "cartoon" images and make them into applique designs.  I only have a 4x4 hoop, but would like to be able to make bigger in case I sell the designs or get a new machine.
> 
> Also, how do you get your designs...do you freehand them or find them online and digitize them??  Is there any problem with trademarks on the designs since you sell them??
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I have Embird and I bought Embird, the font engine, and Studio.  The free trial won't allow you to save anything, so you can't test them out and see if you're doing it right.

You really have to be able to test out the different sizes if you're going to sell them.  A design can look perfect on your screen, but have major screw-ups when it actually stitches out.  So, if your 4x4 version tests out fine, you really need to test out the 5x7 to make sure nothing got screwy when you resized it.  

I freehand a lot of my designs (especially my newer ones). But, I've also worked off of other images that I find online, or that friends send to me.  I've had copyright issues with several designs that weren't Disney related, so I had to take them down.  

HTH!  



Steve's Girl said:


> Kinda funny thing - my husband doesn't technically understand that what I am trying to do is called embroidery.  He saw the box sitting next to the machine that says Giga Hoop on it.  So, when I am downstairs sewing, he'll say "were you giga hoopin' "


That's so cute! I love it!  



Sapper383 said:


> I'm sooo fed up, Ieuan, got Swin Flu on Wednesday and now Moli, has it!!!! They have had to stay in, so I've been trying to do alot of my work from home, but it's hard with the kids being ill and i'm just praying I don't catch it  I'm sure I would feel better if i had a holiday to look forward too but money is very tight!!!
> 
> Sorry for moaning, I just needed to get it out
> 
> Sam


I'm sorry about the sick kiddos!  That's no fun at all! I hope they're better very soon!



mickimousemama said:


> I was sent this email a while ago and confirmed it with my nurse that it is a great way to prevent becoming sick!
> 
> Prevent Swine Flu - Good Advice
> 
> 
> The only portals of entry are the nostrils and mouth/throat. In a global epidemic of this nature, it's almost impossible to avoid coming into contact with H1N1 in spite of all precautions.
> 
> While you are still healthy and not showing any symptoms of H1N1 infection, in order to prevent proliferation, aggravation of symptoms and development of secondary infections, some very simple steps can be practiced
> 
> 1. Gargle twice a day with warm salt water or Listerine. *H1N1 takes 2-3 days after initial infection in the throat/nasal cavity to proliferate and show characteristic symptoms. Simple gargling prevents proliferation. In a way, gargling with salt water has the same effect on a healthy individual that Tamiflu has on an infected one. Don't underestimate this simple, inexpensive, and powerful preventative method.
> 
> 2. Blow the nose hard once a day and swab  both nostrils with cotton buds dipped in warm salt water is very effective in bringing down viral population.
> 
> 3. Boost your natural immunity with foods that are rich in Vitamin C If you have to supplement with Vitamin C tablets, make sure that it also has Zinc to boost absorption.
> 
> 4. Drink as much of warm liquids (tea, coffee, etc) as you can. Drinking warm liquids has the same effect as gargling, but in the reverse direction. They wash off proliferating viruses from the throat into the stomach where they cannot survive, proliferate or do any harm.


Those are some great tips! Thank you!



Stephres said:


>


I am so jealous of you that you think that's unflattering! You look great!



Buckeye Princess said:


> You ladies are so fun and chatty,...how do you ever keep up. haha I just got supplies for my next few projects and finished up some little skirts for my 9 month old. This has probably been discussed by you all in the past, but i couldn't find it. Can you recommend any site with free embroidery designs?
> 
> BTW..I love that bo beep dress. I actually like it with the reversed colors. I think it makes it more impactful.


There are some links to free embroidery designs in the bookmarks!



charlinn said:


>


The Belle dress is beautiful!! I love the Hungry Caterpillar outfits, too!  Everything looks great!



bclydia said:


> Sorry I'm only just chiming in now on this thread and I think I'm still a little behind.  I've had some difficulties lately but, I'm here now.


 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Yikes!! We leave tomorrow. I am so excited, and there are still several things I want to sew, but I am having a hard time concentrating.
> 
> I am going to sew DD's Tunic now, I just finished mine and it turned out really cute, I love Carla's pattern.
> 
> After that I need to sew Ethan's pirate shirt and vest.
> 
> Then I need to finish my Animal Kingdom Shirt, and my messenger bag.
> 
> I also want to machine embroider shirts for Me, DH and Ethan with Nightmare Before Christmas designs from Heather.  Abby's shirt is finished.
> 
> Can I do all that in one day??
> 
> I love the stuff that has been posted everything is so cute!  Love that Dachshund skirt!!  I made Sophie a little sweatshirt with her name and a Mickey head I want to post some pictures.
> 
> April!!! Please post a few pictures from your trip, I would love to see them.


Tomorrow???   I hope you have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## charlinn

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she needed a picture of herself posing like "Where's my sheep?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo peep and her sheep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing a little golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have made Carla's easy fit pants and her precious dress.  They were so simple to make.  I was pleasantly surprised with the precious dress.  I thought it would be so much harder than it was.  And the easy fit pants....WOW!  The quickest thing I have ever made!!!!!



This is adorable!!   You did a great job!

I might just have to get the easy fit pants pattern now.  I have been needing that forever!


----------



## charlinn

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this last week by hand for DS along with the pants.  I can't remember if I posted or not. Sorry



Very cute!  It's so nice to see boy ideas!!  Mine is 14 now, but I still like seeing the boy stuff!!


----------



## charlinn

I need help with Gloves! PLEASE

doesn anyone know of a simple pattern for gloves?  I need gold (not white as I originally thought) gloves for Bell.  I have plenty of the gold material (got it at Walmart for $2/yd)  I thought about just winging it, but wondered if there is a "free" pattern out there.


----------



## Sandy321

sahm1000 said:


> Yes, Oscar was an English Mastiff and quite a big boy.  He was 230 pounds of love!  He was truly a gentle giant.
> 
> NaeNae
> Tweevil
> VBAndrea
> Waughzee
> Mom2RTK
> bear_mom
> HeatherSue
> Busy Mommy
> Disneygirlsanddrew
> billwendy
> EnchantedPrincess
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their prayers, condolences and well wishes.  We are all doing better and each day seems to be getting better.  Of course, as I'm typing this, I have tears rolling down my face.  But at least it's the first time today I've cried about it.
> 
> The girls are doing okay with it.  Grace (6) was upset when we told her what was going to happen.  We wanted to wait until after school so the girls could kiss him goodbye.  It was so sad to see her kissing him and telling him that he was the best boy ever.  Claire (4) is still a little confused by it all.  I think what is confusing her is that we had him cremated.  Claire keeps asking him when he is coming back from heaven which breaks my heart.  I really think what Claire needs to do is to bury him which we will do when we get his ashes back.
> 
> We did stay with Oscar the whole time.  Our vet was wonderful through all of this.  At one point when Darren was travelling and she needed to get some blood work done she came to my house and got it because I couldn't get him in my Expedition since his back legs had gotten weak due to the meds he was on.  The vet's office is very homey.  They have a special room with upholstered couches and chairs and padded blankets on the floor, with jars full of treats where they put pets to sleep.  So we fed him treats and held him in our laps as she administered the drugs.  I know we did what was best for him, I just hope he knows that we loved him through all of it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers.  I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Benita



How sad - when dd first pet died, a guinea pig - it is so hard - dh and her took the poor thing to the vet - and he gave them a room, (the pig had a back problem the vet thought it could be cancer, but it was obvious the poor pig was suffering) and held her baby while the vet adminstered the drugs, and like your precious dd - they really know how to give their hearts dont they??

Do you have any books on grieving?  I really think the 10th good thing about Barney is good... http://www.preschooleducation.com/br268.shtml
(here's a link to a review on the book)  I know The Fall of Freddie the Leaf is also used in preschool classes around now too... 
http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Freddie-Leaf-Story-Life/dp/0805010645

Check out your library...


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> I have Embird and I bought Embird, the font engine, and Studio.  The free trial won't allow you to save anything, so you can't test them out and see if you're doing it right.
> 
> You really have to be able to test out the different sizes if you're going to sell them.  A design can look perfect on your screen, but have major screw-ups when it actually stitches out.  So, if your 4x4 version tests out fine, you really need to test out the 5x7 to make sure nothing got screwy when you resized it.
> 
> I freehand a lot of my designs (especially my newer ones). But, I've also worked off of other images that I find online, or that friends send to me.  I've had copyright issues with several designs that weren't Disney related, so I had to take them down.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks so much!!  That was what I was thinking about buying.  Like I said, I really just want to be able to do what you do and digitize designs to be applique.  I love your stuff (definitely for now I will be purchasing!)

I totally agree about testing them out - didn't think about that.  I would just like to do them for myself as of now, maybe someday I'll get a newer machine!

Thanks so much for your help!!

Jessica


----------



## mom2rtk

charlinn said:


> I need help with Gloves! PLEASE
> 
> doesn anyone know of a simple pattern for gloves?  I need gold (not white as I originally thought) gloves for Bell.  I have plenty of the gold material (got it at Walmart for $2/yd)  I thought about just winging it, but wondered if there is a "free" pattern out there.




If you don't find the gloves pattern, try making your own pattern for gauntlets, they are the fingerless gloves that would just come down to a point over the back of the hand. I looked for a long time for a gloves pattern, then for long gold child gloves and came up empty. Our latest golden yellow Belle gloves started as long white adult gloves, then dyed yellow by a friend. I then took in the seams, which was not too hard.

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## disneymomof1

I know someone was looking for a particular fabric, black background with candy canes, I found something similiar here, I don't think it's the exact match, though.
http://www.christmascloth.com/Christmas-Fabrics-New.asp?Store_id=499&Page_Id=15&T=1


----------



## charlinn

mom2rtk said:


> If you don't find the gloves pattern, try making your own pattern for gauntlets, they are the fingerless gloves that would just come down to a point over the back of the hand. I looked for a long time for a gloves pattern, then for long gold child gloves and came up empty. Our latest golden yellow Belle gloves started as long white adult gloves, then dyed yellow by a friend. I then took in the seams, which was not too hard.
> 
> Let us know what you come up with!



These are great suggestions.  I am off to search for gloves   Dying them is a great idea.  I have never used dye before.


----------



## birdie757

mom2rtk said:


> If you don't find the gloves pattern, try making your own pattern for gauntlets, they are the fingerless gloves that would just come down to a point over the back of the hand. I looked for a long time for a gloves pattern, then for long gold child gloves and came up empty. Our latest golden yellow Belle gloves started as long white adult gloves, then dyed yellow by a friend. I then took in the seams, which was not too hard.
> 
> Let us know what you come up with!



I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...




You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.



Nice job! And I actually took it one step further and put a point at the bottom so they looked more glove like, rather than sleeves.

Very pretty! I just made one of those yesterday. I had to cut the pattern down to fit a 24 month size.... Cutting down is never fun, but it turned out SO cute!


----------



## birdie757

mom2rtk said:


> Nice job! And I actually took it one step further and put a point at the bottom so they looked more glove like, rather than sleeves.
> 
> Very pretty! I just made one of those yesterday. I had to cut the pattern down to fit a 24 month size.... Cutting down is never fun, but it turned out SO cute!



Thanks!  Wow, I can't believe it is easy cutting it down that far!  I had enough altering it the same size.  I had to take 6 inches out of the length of this dress and it was not easy in all those skirt panels since there were no lengthen/shorten lines.  I also had to raise the neckline 2 inches.  I didn't have a petticoat though and still cringe knowing how much better it would be with one.


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.



I didn't get to post on this yet. VERY CUTE! I actually was looking for some white with pink dots for a customer to do the Toy Story version and couldn't find it either. Then last week I saw a bolt of it at JoAnn's.... figures..... I probably should just go buy it anyway for next year........


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> Thanks!  Wow, I can't believe it is easy cutting it down that far!  I had enough altering it the same size.  I had to take 6 inches out of the length of this dress and it was not easy in all those skirt panels since there were no lengthen/shorten lines.  I also had to raise the neckline 2 inches.  I didn't have a petticoat though and still cringe knowing how much better it would be with one.



I remember making that pattern for the first time. It's rather a handful. But I've probably done it 10 times now, so not AS big a deal, even cutting it down.

Yours is very pretty without the crinoline, but I actually prefer a hoop skirt. My daughter's very first hoop skirt came about after I made her first Belle gown. I ordered one and it wasn't full enough, so I found somewhere else to find a bigger one. I really wanted that wide "Belle" look. You can get them on Ebay for under $20, and are more comfy than petticoats. My daughter swears by them!

Now that my daughter is getting older, I wanted an even wider hoop. The girl size ones were too small, so I cut down an adult size one!

Yesterday, I made my own hoop for the 24 month Belle gown. It's really not hard if you have the boning laying around like we do here!


----------



## HeatherSue

birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.



That is SO pretty!! Both your DD and the dress!


----------



## birdie757

mom2rtk said:


> I remember making that pattern for the first time. It's rather a handful. But I've probably done it 10 times now, so not AS big a deal, even cutting it down.
> 
> Yours is very pretty without the crinoline, but I actually prefer a hoop skirt. My daughter's very first hoop skirt came about after I made her first Belle gown. I ordered one and it wasn't full enough, so I found somewhere else to find a bigger one. I really wanted that wide "Belle" look. You can get them on Ebay for under $20, and are more comfy than petticoats. My daughter swears by them!
> 
> Now that my daughter is getting older, I wanted an even wider hoop. The girl size ones were too small, so I cut down an adult size one!
> 
> Yesterday, I made my own hoop for the 24 month Belle gown. It's really not hard if you have the boning laying around like we do here!



You have mentioned that hoop before...I found an online tutorial about making one and it seems pretty straight forward...I will have to break down and make one.


----------



## HLAuburn

disneymomof1 said:


> I know someone was looking for a particular fabric, black background with candy canes, I found something similiar here, I don't think it's the exact match, though.
> http://www.christmascloth.com/Christmas-Fabrics-New.asp?Store_id=499&Page_Id=15&T=1



That was me!  Thanks so much for posting...that's really cute!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ireland_nicole said:


> Super cute!  Great job!


thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Gorgeous!!!  And what a nice poser you have as well.  Golf?  I thought she was trying to kill the poor little sheep!
> 
> 
> 
> .



thanks!  And your comment totally cracked me up! 



Buckeye Princess said:


> BTW..I love that bo beep dress. I actually like it with the reversed colors. I think it makes it more impactful.


Thank you!



charlinn said:


> Hello,



Love the hungry catepillar outfits!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh how I love this!  I have wanted my daughter to be Bo Peep for a couple of years, but nevr found one I could buy.  This year she is going as a cheerleader.  her choice only!!!!!  I don't like the idea of it at all.  However, she is a big girl of 5 now, so what is a Momma to do?   I am fairly certain that my chance of having a Bo Peep or a Raggedy Ann are over.
> 
> 
> 
> :



My DD is 5 1/2.  I must admit I was so excited when she wanted to be bo peep.  I wanted her to be that for the last 2 years, especially the year my youngest DD was a lamb.  I really think she decided to be bo peep this year because bo peep gave my girls a lot of attention at HS during their parade.   You never know.  maybe your dd will feel differently next year.  I am just sad because my daughter is wearing her princess dresses around our house anymore like she used too.  All of a sudden they are too itchy!    They weren't "itchy" before!  I have even given her a slip to wear under them.  I don't want her to be past that stage yet.   



HeatherSue said:


> She is such a gorgeous girl!  Is she as sweet as she looks in all of your pictures?  I LOOOVE this outfit!! You did such a nice job on it- very professional looking!  I think the golfing picture is my favorite! LOL!
> 
> 
> !!



Thank you so much!  That professional comment made me feel good.   I feel pretty fortunate because luckily she is a very sweet little girl.  I am blessed!  I thought that golfing pic was funny too which is why I put that on here.  I can't wait to see your killer whale costume.  I can't even imagine how to begin to make one and that fact that you just started both of them and are already done!  Wow!   I hope to sew that fast some day!



charlinn said:


> This is adorable!!   You did a great job!
> 
> I might just have to get the easy fit pants pattern now.  I have been needing that forever!



Thanks!  Yes, you do need that pattern - it's exactly what the title says...easy!



birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.



Wow!  This is very pretty!



mom2rtk said:


> I didn't get to post on this yet. VERY CUTE! I actually was looking for some white with pink dots for a customer to do the Toy Story version and couldn't find it either. Then last week I saw a bolt of it at JoAnn's.... figures..... I probably should just go buy it anyway for next year........



Wow!  I kept looking at Joann's and they never had any!  Figures they would get it now that I am done.  Luckily my daughter wasn't too disappointed.

I went in to my DH yesterday while he was on the computer with a pouty face saying that all of my "friends" have or are getting embroidery machines.  He was wondering which friends...I said my computer friends from the disboards.  He thought that was funny and said if he had the money he would buy one for me.  Hmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Steve's Girl said:


> HeatherSue -
> 
> Thank you SO much for your offer to help me.  But, I am proud to report that I figured it out!  Now that I've got this down, I am a soon to be owner of many of your designs.  9 sewing days before we leave.  How many things can I embroider?
> 
> Kinda funny thing - my husband doesn't technically understand that what I am trying to do is called embroidery.  He saw the box sitting next to the machine that says Giga Hoop on it.  So, when I am downstairs sewing, he'll say "were you giga hoopin' "



Isn't HeatherSue just the best??? 

That's too funny about "giga hoopin".



birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...



I love your Belle dress. It is so pretty, so is your dd!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?


----------



## bear_mom

birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.




Love it!

Emily


----------



## ireland_nicole

birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.



Bootiful!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?



That is such good news and I am so happy for you and your family!  Do tell, what crazy benefits?  God really does answer prayers and He does listen.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is such good news and I am so happy for you and your family!  Do tell, what crazy benefits?  God really does answer prayers and He does listen.



ummm, $15,000 more per year than I asked for, a christmas bonus, 401k matched at .67 to the dollar, good insurance, 20 PTO days/year, company car, company laptop, company cell phone, flexible hours (to some degree), salaried, extra pay for on call time...  that hits the highlights

and yes, God does answer prayer!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessMickey said:


> Love the new machine. I'm just starting to look for an embroidery machine for myself.
> 
> I plan to start making a couple bowling shirts tonight. I hope to get them finished tomorrow. I'm planning on being sick tomorrow. I know I just started this job but they're calling for 10-20 inches of snow tomorrow My drive is usually 45 minutes but I can't imagine how long it will take tomorrow. About 2 days after I started this job I was called to come in for a second interview for another job that would be closer and better so I went to that today. I'll know on Monday if I will continue in the hiring process or not. I hope this one comes through but at least I have a job right now.


Hope you got the bowling shirts done.  I love to make them and now can do it with out the instructions.  Snow for you too?  We got a bit but it is really coming in SLC and east Wyoming.  I will pray that you get the job you want and it works well for you.


EnchantedPrincess said:


> There is a version 4.1 update for the 4500D?  I should have mentioned in my previous post that I do not have the premium upgrade v4.0 and was thinking of asking for it for Christmas this year and if you had it, I was wondering if it was worth it?  If there is a 4.1, then I probably should get the latest version.  Maybe I should just ask for a giftcard!


The 4.0 does the USB and border edge.  I have the upgrade but not the hoop???  Dang!



jmrdavis99 said:


> Which model is she?  I've been looking at upgrading to the 2800d.  I have the 1500d right now.  Let us know how you like it once you get sewing with it!


She is the Innovis 4000D, I thought I got the 4500 but when she got here she was 500 short.



charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not posted in a long time, but here's my daughters Princess Bell Costume (still in the works).  I need to add the Shall like piece and a vintage broach.  I'm getting her a brown wig tomorrow and some white gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to Disneyland in November, so she'll get to wear it again there!  Hopefully we can get a pic with Bell!
> 
> Here's a couple other things I've done in the last couple months   Not all Disney related, but thanks for looking.  There's a lot...sorry, I've missed this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the finished Bell tomorrow



Wow, ok superwoman!  Amazing work.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I know there has been some talk about poodle skirts on here recently.  I just found out today that next week, all the girls in the 1st grade classes are asked to dress up in poodle skirts to celebrate the 50th day of school.  I just wish that more notice was given.  What pattern have you used to make your dd's poodle skirt?  What material?  Do you use felt?  How do you make it puffy looking?  We don't have any pettis....did you make a top with it?  My dd probably wears a size 5/6.  If you have pictures of your dd in a poodle skirt, can you share them?  Thanks!  I am goign to go check out Teresa's bookmark - ther's probably something in there!


----------



## woodkins

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?



Congratulations! That is great news...I hope you enjoy your new job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> Thanks for all of your replies everyone!
> 
> I think I am going to go with the cuffed jeans and bobby socks.
> You guys are all so sweet to help me out - I had a brain block and it was tramatizing me...LOL
> 
> I am off to the shops tonight after work !   Thanks again to everyone!


Please do take a picture in your costume so we can see.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Yikes!! We leave tomorrow.  I am so excited, and there are still several things I want to sew, but I am having a hard time concentrating.
> 
> I am going to sew DD's Tunic now, I just finished mine and it turned out really cute, I love Carla's pattern.
> 
> After that I need to sew Ethan's pirate shirt and vest.
> 
> Then I need to finish my Animal Kingdom Shirt, and my messenger bag.
> 
> I also want to machine embroider shirts for Me, DH and Ethan with Nightmare Before Christmas designs from Heather.  Abby's shirt is finished.
> 
> Can I do all that in one day??
> 
> I love the stuff that has been posted everything is so cute!  Love that Dachshund skirt!!  I made Sophie a little sweatshirt with her name and a Mickey head I want to post some pictures.
> 
> April!!! Please post a few pictures from your trip, I would love to see them.


Breath, you will get it all done and I want to see pictures too.  My problem is this the MAC has different users and unless the photos come off the camera when I take them, I can't get to the photos again.  DH is umm, well, stressed too much lately to help.



birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.


That is just beyond words.  Wow, those with girls really do have a lot of work!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?


Yes! God is good, I am just learning but this I know.  Congrats on the super job, super benefits and you are the perfect person, that is why they picked you.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?



Congratulations!!!!  That is great news, and crazy good benefits is always a good thing.


----------



## charlinn

And here it is minus the gloves...still working on those.  






I found a vintage brooch...it just made the dress!  She just loves it!!


----------



## charlinn

birdie757 said:


> I second this...I made dd the Belle costume from the Simplicity pattern last year and that is what was with the pattern.  Much easier than gloves because she could use her fingers easier to do stuff.  Here is a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really see the top of the gauntlets so here they are on the floor...they were just like sleeves with elastic at the tops to keep them up.



oh my that is absolutely beautiful!!!  Great idea on the sleeves!!!  Thank you for showing me the elastic!  Gotta go get those made.  Now I am trying to decide if I am going to add the extra material like you did mid way on the dress...I just might have to do that!  It looks amazing!


----------



## HeatherSue

Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!

Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!






















They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.






Yes, even more pictures!








Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!


----------



## HeatherSue

ireland_nicole said:


> ummm, $15,000 more per year than I asked for, a christmas bonus, 401k matched at .67 to the dollar, good insurance, 20 PTO days/year, company car, company laptop, company cell phone, flexible hours (to some degree), salaried, extra pay for on call time...  that hits the highlights
> 
> and yes, God does answer prayer!


WOW!!! Those ARE crazy good benefits!!! That is wonderful!!!!



charlinn said:


> And here it is minus the gloves...still working on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a vintage brooch...it just made the dress!  She just loves it!!



Just BEAUTIFUL!!! It looks even prettier on your gorgeous daughter!


----------



## ireland_nicole

charlinn said:


> And here it is minus the gloves...still working on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a vintage brooch...it just made the dress!  She just loves it!!



Super cute! Really lovely!



HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!



not tech savvy enough for the _th thing, but I have to say, Those are Too cool for color TV; or in the immortal words of Olympia Dukakis (I think)  They are just too cha cha for words!


----------



## jillalvarez2003

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!



Super Cute, Heather!!!!


----------



## Rosiekins

Tweevil said:


> Ugh.... I was just told I have to dress up in "50's" attire for Friday.  I dread the idea of a poodle skirt because I am a fluffy chick...  I did a test cut using a red sheet and it looked horrible around my midsection - just a circle skirt - nothing fancy.  I got the length right and everything but maybe it's because it's a lighter fabric that it is bunching up???
> 
> Anybody ever make one of these?  Should I use felt or is there something heavier I should be looking for?  Not that I am thinking the fabric will make me a size 8  but maybe it will lay better...
> 
> This is seriously stressing and grossing me out... ugh.  I do much better when doing horror costumes. LOL



I did a poodle skirt a few years ago and I am also fluffy. Make sure it hits bellow the knee and go with felt. The stiffness will help it stand out a little making your waist look smaller. You can also cut the middle circle a bit bigger to make it less snug. Did you use elastic or a waistband. You should absolutely go with a waistband as it is less bulky. Wear a cardigan buttoned just under your color for a cute fifties look that will come down a bit past the waist. It will help. This was one of my favorite costumes!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?





ireland_nicole said:


> ummm, $15,000 more per year than I asked for, a christmas bonus, 401k matched at .67 to the dollar, good insurance, 20 PTO days/year, company car, company laptop, company cell phone, flexible hours (to some degree), salaried, extra pay for on call time...  that hits the highlights
> 
> and yes, God does answer prayer!




WOW! THAT is amazing!  Great job - I'm so pleased that it worked out for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ibesue said:


> We cut out a bunch of circles and fused them on to the dress!
> Here was her lamb!



This is my DN Lexi. Her mother was BoPeep. Couldn't get a picture out of her for that. I made it for her. The 2 of them were adorable. Tricia wore to work at the children's hospital, and all the kids loved it. She had a picture of Lexi and was asking the kids if they had seen her lamb. 








VBAndrea said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry your children have H1N1.  We have one boy in the neighborhood who has it and I dread my children getting it.  Our health dept is giving vaccines this Thursday and I am keeping my kids out of school in the morning just to get them vaccinated before they run out (the clinic goes until the evening hours, but I fear if I wait they'll run out of the vaccine).  Our school has become incredibly strict on their sick policy as well -- if any illness, children must be well for 72 hours prior to returning to school and if one child in the family is sick no siblings are allowed to attend school.



Tricia's 2 kids got it at the same time. It was just like having the flu. They got sick Sunday night and Todd was back to school on Friday. The Drs. told her that the only thing out now is Swine flu, it's too early for the other. The kids are supposed to be vaccinated next month. 





Piper said:


> I was a teenager in the fifties--we wore shirtwaist dresses with lots of pettis, "straight" skirts with sweater sets, rolled up jeans and button down shirts, very few poodle skirts were seen--the movies made that one up to be really popular.  We always had "bobby sox" that were cuffed 2 times, keds, loafers, "flats" (just simple flat pumps) and always wore a solid color scarf in our hair.(I had a dozen 12" square scarves in various colors)  If you had a pony, it was tied on there; if not, just tied like a headband.
> 
> A "Lady" was never seen without either socks or "hose" and we were not allowed to wear pants to school--must be a skirt that came just below the knees.



Could this be regional? My mother said they all wore poodle skirts. Her first one was grey. She made a slip to go with it, the elastic broke and the slip fell down. That story is etched in my brain. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I know there has been some talk about poodle skirts on here recently.  I just found out today that next week, all the girls in the 1st grade classes are asked to dress up in poodle skirts to celebrate the 50th day of school.  I just wish that more notice was given.  What pattern have you used to make your dd's poodle skirt?  What material?  Do you use felt?  How do you make it puffy looking?  We don't have any pettis....did you make a top with it?  My dd probably wears a size 5/6.  If you have pictures of your dd in a poodle skirt, can you share them?  Thanks!  I am goign to go check out Teresa's bookmark - ther's probably something in there!



My updated version, The Pluto skirt. The pattern does have a poodle skirt with it. Making the fluff part was easy. Just use the rolls of netting at JoAnnes, make it super gathered, and sew it on the lining (the same as the skirt). Makes the skirts really fluffy.


----------



## birdie757

charlinn said:


> oh my that is absolutely beautiful!!!  Great idea on the sleeves!!!  Thank you for showing me the elastic!  Gotta go get those made.  Now I am trying to decide if I am going to add the extra material like you did mid way on the dress...I just might have to do that!  It looks amazing!



That is very easy to do actually.  It is just one long tube!.  It is just gathered at each section of the skirt with basting stitches so that it drapes.  I put covered buttons over the gathering where it is tacked on to the dress.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Heather....you are absolutely brillant...you have to submit these to ycmt!!! I just love how they came out!!! Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

HI everyone!! Just popping in to say hello on the new thread!! Busy sewing.... Going to post some more pics of our trip today and what I have been up to!

Lori


----------



## charlinn

Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!














OK...you all are going to be sick of me by the end of this week!!  But while I have the motivation...I need to get this stuff done  LOL!!  

This is an outfit that I have had cut out for a month (maybe longer)...I still need to add buttons and ruffles - which I procrastinate on the ruffles, because I have to ruffle by hand!!  Ugh!!!  I need a ruffler foot!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

SallyfromDE said:


> My updated version, The Pluto skirt. The pattern does have a poodle skirt with it. Making the fluff part was easy. Just use the rolls of netting at JoAnnes, make it super gathered, and sew it on the lining (the same as the skirt). Makes the skirts really fluffy.



I love the Pluto skirt! Which pattern did you use?  Did you use felt, or a different material?


----------



## eeyore3847

ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?


----------



## charlinn

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?



Love the Halloween Outfits...we're getting Season Passes in November for Disneyland so we can go next year for Halloween!  I can't wait to go this November!


----------



## eeyore3847

Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!


----------



## waughzee

I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!

Here are my latest bow centers!


----------



## charlinn

waughzee said:


> I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!
> 
> Here are my latest bow centers!



Love...love...love this!!!  Super cute!


----------



## birdie757

Does anyone know if CarlaC's doll patterns will fit cabbage patch kids?  If do you use the 15 or 18 inch pattern?  I believe our dolls are all 16 inches.


----------



## Sapper383

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry your children have H1N1.  We have one boy in the neighborhood who has it and I dread my children getting it.  Our health dept is giving vaccines this Thursday and I am keeping my kids out of school in the morning just to get them vaccinated before they run out (the clinic goes until the evening hours, but I fear if I wait they'll run out of the vaccine).  Our school has become incredibly strict on their sick policy as well -- if any illness, children must be well for 72 hours prior to returning to school and if one child in the family is sick no siblings are allowed to attend school.



The Vaccine is just starting to be offerd here..too late for the kids. We are on a break from school ( it's half term) for a week, so the kids have had a realy rubbish time. I keep telling my husband that we need a disney trip to look forward too!!!



mickimousemama said:


> I was sent this email a while ago and confirmed it with my nurse that it is a great way to prevent becoming sick!
> 
> Prevent Swine Flu - Good Advice
> 
> 
> The only portals of entry are the nostrils and mouth/throat. In a global epidemic of this nature, it's almost impossible to avoid coming into contact with H1N1 in spite of all precautions.
> 
> While you are still healthy and not showing any symptoms of H1N1 infection, in order to prevent proliferation, aggravation of symptoms and development of secondary infections, some very simple steps can be practiced
> 
> 1. Gargle twice a day with warm salt water or Listerine. *H1N1 takes 2-3 days after initial infection in the throat/nasal cavity to proliferate and show characteristic symptoms. Simple gargling prevents proliferation. In a way, gargling with salt water has the same effect on a healthy individual that Tamiflu has on an infected one. Don't underestimate this simple, inexpensive, and powerful preventative method.
> 
> 2. Blow the nose hard once a day and swab  both nostrils with cotton buds dipped in warm salt water is very effective in bringing down viral population.
> 
> 3. Boost your natural immunity with foods that are rich in Vitamin C If you have to supplement with Vitamin C tablets, make sure that it also has Zinc to boost absorption.
> 
> 4. Drink as much of warm liquids (tea, coffee, etc) as you can. Drinking warm liquids has the same effect as gargling, but in the reverse direction. They wash off proliferating viruses from the throat into the stomach where they cannot survive, proliferate or do any harm.



Thanks for the advice, i've started with the gargaling today...lets hope it works...thanks


HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry about the sick kiddos!  That's no fun at all! I hope they're better very soon!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## ireland_nicole

charlinn said:


> Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...you all are going to be sick of me by the end of this week!!  But while I have the motivation...I need to get this stuff done  LOL!!
> 
> This is an outfit that I have had cut out for a month (maybe longer)...I still need to add buttons and ruffles - which I procrastinate on the ruffles, because I have to ruffle by hand!!  Ugh!!!  I need a ruffler foot!!!


Cute!  I love it!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?


Fantastic!


eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!


Awesome!!!


waughzee said:


> I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!
> 
> Here are my latest bow centers!



I LOVE these!!!!!! I want some!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I'm so very happy for you and LOVE the benefits you are getting -- hopefully that will make going back to full time a lot easier for you.




charlinn said:


> And here it is minus the gloves...still working on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a vintage brooch...it just made the dress!  She just loves it!!


Adorable!  And I lost my multiquote for Birdie's dress but that was stunning as well -- especially love the drape md skirt.




HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!



Awesome!!!  My kids were over my shoulder when I was looking at your pics and Alexa was so excited that Tessa is a cheetah!  She right away knew she was a Webkinz cheetah too.  And my ds, who is usually not to into costumes or anything that doesn't involve trains said "COOL" when he saw Sawyer's killer whale.

I attached Alexa's tail under a ruffle on her portrait peasant just b/c it was easier ~ I never dreamed of anyone pulling on her tail but good thing I put it where I did.

And please notice I used th_   I always try to but it doesn't work unless it's photobucket.  Is there some way to reduce other photos when quoting?



SallyfromDE said:


> This is my DN Lexi. Her mother was BoPeep. Couldn't get a picture out of her for that. I made it for her. The 2 of them were adorable. Tricia wore to work at the children's hospital, and all the kids loved it. She had a picture of Lexi and was asking the kids if they had seen her lamb.


Oh how precious!



charlinn said:


> Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...you all are going to be sick of me by the end of this week!!  But while I have the motivation...I need to get this stuff done  LOL!!
> 
> This is an outfit that I have had cut out for a month (maybe longer)...I still need to add buttons and ruffles - which I procrastinate on the ruffles, because I have to ruffle by hand!!  Ugh!!!  I need a ruffler foot!!!


That's cute and I'm glad people are starting to post Xmas outfits as I need inspiration.

I ruffle by hand as well and I actually like doing it since I started using upholestery thread in the bobbin.  I think it's Tom's tip originally but someone else mentioned it and I tried it and will never ruffle any other way again.  What I do is serge the edge of my ruffle and serge the edge of the fabric I'm attaching it too.  I find it easier to serge before attaching the ruffle b/c it's keeps things neat when gathering.  I put upholestery thread in the bobbin and regular thread atop in a bright obnoxious color that makes it easier to remove after attaching.  I set my machine on a very low tension and long stich and sew right over the serged strip.  You then pull the upholestery thread to gather.  It really is easy so please give it a try.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?


Great photos!



eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!



I don't recall seeing those -- they're great too!



waughzee said:


> Here are my latest bow centers!


Is that from polymer clay?  I made a Mickey head bow center using polymer clay and I love how mine turned out.  I'll post photos once I get the skirt and shirt completed.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!




AWESOME Halloween costumes! LOVE the Webkinz idea, and the Killer Whale is TDF! And I love that they are son in character with them!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


>



Wow..cute costumes, and I love the mean poses, and the webkinz tag.  Very original!  



eeyore3847 said:


>



Love the outfits, and wow..that is a huge pumpkin!


----------



## AQW

Okay I'm here... page... 31?  I'll take it.  That's my favorite basketball player's number (Shane Battier).

Back to sewing!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?



Woo Hoo!! Congrads!! Sounds WONDERFUL!!!

Heather - Tell Tessa she looks so cute as a Webkinz!! and tell Sawyer he looks like a meeeaaaannnn Killer Whale! (unless he is Shamu - isnt Shamu nice???)

Lori - JoJo and Anastasia are just beautiful, and that Nicholas is ADORABLE!!


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.



Unreal!  It was in the upper 70's here today and usually PA is only about 10 degrees cooler than here (Virginia Beach).  It's also supposed to be a high of 76 on Halloween which I'm happy about -- that means it won't be freezing for trick or treating.  You all might have to dress as cross country skiers up there!


----------



## birdie757

PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.



OMG snow already?  Does it normally snow this early?  We were right about 90 today...but it has been about 6 years since I left the midwest.  Maybe I have just lost touch with the seasons   We are unseasonably warm right now and I really wish we could have a cool day...notice I said cool not cold.  Low 70's is as low as I prefer to get!


----------



## PrincessMickey

VBAndrea said:


> Unreal!  It was in the upper 70's here today and usually PA is only about 10 degrees cooler than here (Virginia Beach).  It's also supposed to be a high of 76 on Halloween which I'm happy about -- that means it won't be freezing for trick or treating.  You all might have to dress as cross country skiers up there!



Sorry I guess I forgot to change my profile. We're in CO now. I'll go correct everything now.


----------



## charlinn

VBAndrea said:


> I ruffle by hand as well and I actually like doing it since I started using upholestery thread in the bobbin.  I think it's Tom's tip originally but someone else mentioned it and I tried it and will never ruffle any other way again.  What I do is serge the edge of my ruffle and serge the edge of the fabric I'm attaching it too.  I find it easier to serge before attaching the ruffle b/c it's keeps things neat when gathering.  I put upholestery thread in the bobbin and regular thread atop in a bright obnoxious color that makes it easier to remove after attaching.  I set my machine on a very low tension and long stich and sew right over the serged strip.  You then pull the upholestery thread to gather.  It really is easy so please give it a try.


Thanks so much for the tip  I too, use upholstry thread in my bobbin (Tom's tip, indeed!!)  But I don't have a serger.  I usually zig zag stitch after attaching the ruffle.  Now I have more inspiration to get a serger!!!  LOL  I have the hardest time getting my ruffle evenly distributed and then when I attach it it is never perfect...always frustrates me!!  So thanks so much for your tips...I need them!!


----------



## charlinn

HeatherSue said:


> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.



I love these...My DD (5) just started liking webkins...she's actually on there right now...wait till I show her this!!


----------



## kimmylaj

just want to pop in and say hi. i have been trying to keep up , everything is fantabulous as usual.  love the webkinz and belle and the little lamb.  awesome christmas outfit and love the halloweens at disneyland.  
got mias petti today she was so excited she twirled for a whole hour . amazing that she only fell about a dozen times.


----------



## bear_mom

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!



Those are great! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.



Youngest dd is counting down until it snows here - she wants to use her new skis.

Emily


----------



## ibesue

For some reason, I lost a bunch of quotes again.  I love the cheetah & shark!  Too cool!  The belle dresses are beautiful as is the train, fairies, and I know I am missing some!  But everyone is so creative!!

Piper, thanks for reminding me about the 12" square fabrics for pony tails.  I will incorporate that into my 50s outfit I am making for Miss Kadie!  And I thought I was older than you??  I remember shirtwaist dresses, don't remember poodle skirts!  But I wasn't a teen until the 60's!  But we could only wear dresses and skirts and if they thought your skirt was too short, you had to get on your knees and your skirt better touch the ground!  We rolled up our skirts so you could roll it back down in a hurry if necessary!  

Thanks for all the comments on my little lamb from last year!  Miss Molly was only a couple of months old on Halloween and we were worried she would be cold.  They live in San Diego, Miss Kadie wore flip flops with her little bo peep!  This year the girls are 6 & 1 and are still matching for halloween.  At night they are Kiki and Jiji, which is an amine cartoon and for school, 50's girls!  I should have pictures of the outfits tomorrow, well on hangers!

I hope everyone is getting over the flu.  My DH and I haven't gotten sick, but my Daughter and her family have all been sick. 



charlinn said:


> Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...you all are going to be sick of me by the end of this week!!  But while I have the motivation...I need to get this stuff done  LOL!!
> 
> This is an outfit that I have had cut out for a month (maybe longer)...I still need to add buttons and ruffles - which I procrastinate on the ruffles, because I have to ruffle by hand!!  Ugh!!!  I need a ruffler foot!!!



Very Cute!  I do my ruffles by hand too!  I do have a ruffler, but it scares me!



waughzee said:


> I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!
> 
> Here are my latest bow centers!



I like those, very original!



eeyore3847 said:


> HI everyone!! Just popping in to say hello on the new thread!! Busy sewing.... Going to post some more pics of our trip today and what I have been up to!
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?



OMGosh, they are so cute!!  I love them both!  I think I didn't quote one of them.    I think we missed you by a day, we were there on the 16th & 17th!



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.



Wow!  Look at that snow!!  It was a cool fall day in So California....    It was in the high 60's!



charlinn said:


> Thanks so much for the tip  I too, use upholstry thread in my bobbin (Tom's tip, indeed!!)  But I don't have a serger.  I usually zig zag stitch after attaching the ruffle.  Now I have more inspiration to get a serger!!!  LOL  I have the hardest time getting my ruffle evenly distributed and then when I attach it it is never perfect...always frustrates me!!  So thanks so much for your tips...I need them!!



Okay, I have never shared how I do my ruffles, but it helps me to make them more even.  When I ruffle, I do it the old fashioned way.  Two rows of stitching and then gather up the bobbin thread.  But before I sew my rows, I mark my fabric in quarters and put a pin in those spots to mark it.  To do that, I fold my fabric in half, putting the two side seams in the middle and then mark 1/2 the way between the seams and mark it with a pin.  So I have side seam, pin, side seam, pin.  Then I start about an inch before a pin and do a row of gathering stitch and end about an inch on the other side of my next quarter mark.  Then I so another gathering row about a 1/4 inch from the first row.  Now to make sure I have gathers all around the ruffle, I start again about 1 inch from the pin (so there is an overlap area of gathering stitches) and make 2 rows of gathering stitches, again to about an inch on the other side of the next quarter marker.  I actually sew between the 1st row of gathering stitches when I start each additional row of stitches.  When you are finished doing this, you will have 4 areas to gather with overlapping stitches, so that you don't have that area with no gathers to pull up.  Now I mark my piece of fabric that I am attaching the gathers to in quarters also, it could be a bodice or skirt.  So I now I generally match a seam (side seams) and pin the two together.  Then go to the middle spot and pin together and so on until all four quarters have been pinned.  Now its easy to pull up the bobbin thread and distribute the gathers in a smaller area, not a whole skirt.  It also makes your work much more manageable!  I know, its clear as mud!    But it really works!


----------



## kipperdog

I just wanted to subscribe to the thread.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!


These are so awesome!  I love how you turned it into a webkinz!  So creative!  Your kids will probably be nice and warm too!  

Sorry, I don't know how to do the th_ either.  Anyone care to explain? 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?



So cute!



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow!  I am dreading the cold weather!  I am a warm weather girl.  I guess I wouldn't mind so much if winter wasn't so long!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.


WHooo Hooo!  We got the very edge of this storm but DH wanted what you got.  Enjoy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

charlinn said:


> Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...you all are going to be sick of me by the end of this week!!  But while I have the motivation...I need to get this stuff done  LOL!!
> 
> This is an outfit that I have had cut out for a month (maybe longer)...I still need to add buttons and ruffles - which I procrastinate on the ruffles, because I have to ruffle by hand!!  Ugh!!!  I need a ruffler foot!!!


I really do love my ruffler and your outfits are just beautiful.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?


Lori, I just think those are the best.



eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!


Ohh, these are even better!  Lori, you have mad skilz and I love your work.



waughzee said:


> I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!
> 
> Here are my latest bow centers!


Too pretty, I love the center.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HeatherSue said:


> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!


I really like the mean faces and they are just too cute.


----------



## charlinn

ibesue said:


> Okay, I have never shared how I do my ruffles, but it helps me to make them more even.  When I ruffle, I do it the old fashioned way.  Two rows of stitching and then gather up the bobbin thread.  But before I sew my rows, I mark my fabric in quarters and put a pin in those spots to mark it.  To do that, I fold my fabric in half, putting the two side seams in the middle and then mark 1/2 the way between the seams and mark it with a pin.  So I have side seam, pin, side seam, pin.  Then I start about an inch before a pin and do a row of gathering stitch and end about an inch on the other side of my next quarter mark.  Then I so another gathering row about a 1/4 inch from the first row.  Now to make sure I have gathers all around the ruffle, I start again about 1 inch from the pin (so there is an overlap area of gathering stitches) and make 2 rows of gathering stitches, again to about an inch on the other side of the next quarter marker.  I actually sew between the 1st row of gathering stitches when I start each additional row of stitches.  When you are finished doing this, you will have 4 areas to gather with overlapping stitches, so that you don't have that area with no gathers to pull up.  Now I mark my piece of fabric that I am attaching the gathers to in quarters also, it could be a bodice or skirt.  So I now I generally match a seam (side seams) and pin the two together.  Then go to the middle spot and pin together and so on until all four quarters have been pinned.  Now its easy to pull up the bobbin thread and distribute the gathers in a smaller area, not a whole skirt.  It also makes your work much more manageable!  I know, its clear as mud!    But it really works!



Actually that was very clear!!!  Great job explaining it.  I have tried it before how you described, but not with 2 rows of stitching...that totally makes sense and makes sence to do it in quarters...!!!  I will be trying this method tonight on the Xmas Mickey Dress.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Tweevil

If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.  
Thanks guys


----------



## tricia

Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.


----------



## charlinn

tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.



Great Job...now you have me wondering if my kids are going to spring a Black & Orange day on me tonight when I get home from work...it is just like them to wait till the night before!!  LOL!!  Crap!  Good thing I have some extra Halloween fabric & blank T's just in case!!  LOL


----------



## revrob

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Tweevil

revrob said:


> are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
> Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!



No just tylenol.  I will have to try this.  He's 10 and I am not used to him being sick (well other than allergies) so I am like a fish out of water.  
Thanks


----------



## eeyore3847

ibesue said:


> OMGosh, they are so cute!!  I love them both!  I think I didn't quote one of them.    I think we missed you by a day, we were there on the 16th & 17th!



oh you did!!! We drove home on the 15th... would have been great to meet you


----------



## mom2rtk

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Are you also dosing with ibuprofen? They are completely different medications, and work in different ways in the body. You can alternate, up to the maximum daily dose of each. In a different life, I used to rep for Tylenol and had a surgeon tell me he sent post surgical patients home doing that and most never had to fill their narcotic prescriptions.....

Hugs and pixie dust!


----------



## bear_mom

ibesue said:


> Okay, I have never shared how I do my ruffles, but it helps me to make them more even.  When I ruffle, I do it the old fashioned way.  Two rows of stitching and then gather up the bobbin thread.  But before I sew my rows, I mark my fabric in quarters and put a pin in those spots to mark it.  To do that, I fold my fabric in half, putting the two side seams in the middle and then mark 1/2 the way between the seams and mark it with a pin.  So I have side seam, pin, side seam, pin.  Then I start about an inch before a pin and do a row of gathering stitch and end about an inch on the other side of my next quarter mark.  Then I so another gathering row about a 1/4 inch from the first row.  Now to make sure I have gathers all around the ruffle, I start again about 1 inch from the pin (so there is an overlap area of gathering stitches) and make 2 rows of gathering stitches, again to about an inch on the other side of the next quarter marker.  I actually sew between the 1st row of gathering stitches when I start each additional row of stitches.  When you are finished doing this, you will have 4 areas to gather with overlapping stitches, so that you don't have that area with no gathers to pull up.  Now I mark my piece of fabric that I am attaching the gathers to in quarters also, it could be a bodice or skirt.  So I now I generally match a seam (side seams) and pin the two together.  Then go to the middle spot and pin together and so on until all four quarters have been pinned.  Now its easy to pull up the bobbin thread and distribute the gathers in a smaller area, not a whole skirt.  It also makes your work much more manageable!  I know, its clear as mud!    But it really works!



I wish I would have had this sugguestion when I had to ruffle the skirt for dds Halloween costume. The skirt had so much fabric it was taller than me, and it was a size 7! 

Opinion question: if you were making the Sophie Tunic out of fleece for a PJ top would you go ahead and use the insert around the neck and the hems or would you just zig zag over the edges of the fabric (maybe in contrasting thread color?)?

Emily


----------



## charlinn

revrob said:


> are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
> Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!



Yes, rotate...I've done the same with both of my children when they are sick.  The Ibuprophen/motrin you can give every 6-8hours (check bottle), and the tylenol every 4 hours...so they work in conjunction.  Be sure to write down what you've given at what time...if you're like me I couldn't remember which one I gave which time...   2-4 hours is a long time in the life of a mother with a sick child!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Hope he feels better too. I second alternating with motrin. That always seems to work with us.

Well it snowed a few more inches last night and is still snowing. We have about 2 1/2 feet of snow and could get another 6-8 inches today No school today and I think I feel my sickness continue today. I really don't like driving in the snow so I took yesterday off and will take today off as well. I was working on two shirts yesterday and ran out of red thread. How could I have let that happen? DH said maybe this afternoon he would run out and get me some.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> Sorry I guess I forgot to change my profile. We're in CO now. I'll go correct everything now.


Ah, that explains it. 



Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Do a lukewarm bath also. I am going to post a link with other helpful information that also gives info on alternating the ibuprofen and tylenol (as we do that as well):

http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp

If it doesn't take you right to the correct page just go to askdrsears.com and go under the alphabetical index and look up fever.  He has other helpful information and tips (I always go to his website for children's ilnesses).

I know you just don't want the fever to get too high and risk seizures.

 I hope the fever stays down and you can get in to see the doctor.


----------



## HLAuburn

So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...

Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?

What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?  

Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?  

Just curious...


----------



## charlinn

HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



Well, we've never been to DW...just Disneyland.  This November will be the first time my daughter has worn a custom to the park.  She does were her custom boutique sets out and we always get tons of attention and compliments...which I love, her not so much!  I really am excited to get the pictures of her in her customs with the characters at the park this year.  I don't know that she'll appreciate it as much as me now, but i do know that as she grows older the pictures will help her to remember the magic and innocence of her childhood!!  And after all, it's a mothers right to make her children as adorably precious as possible!!


----------



## charlinn

tricia said:


>




Just wanted to tell you...tomorrow is Black & Orange day at my DD (5)'s school.  Just pulled out all her paperwork that was sitting on the bench in our doorway, and sure enough!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I go away for a weekend, and can't seem to catch up on anything!  Good thing I did laundry before we left, and the kid's wore customs or bathing suits all weekend or else they'd be naked by now!!! 

Great outfits posted this week.  I loved your machine smocking, Shannon, I do it by hand after pleating, but yours is the best machine done I've seen...I enjoy the hand work too much to want to have the machine take over for me.  

Savannah's pink Cinderella was definately the hit of MNSSHP, we got more comments on that than any other outfit all weekend.  All in all it was a good trip, the only bad spot was Akershus, bad service, empty buffet items that were never refilled and minimal Princess interaction.  DH was irritated he paid $$$ for scrambled eggs.

I'm at work now, but I'll try to get pics out tonight.

I do have one question...I'm struggling with the satin stitch around an applique (not a digitized design) and I keep getting stuck and making blobs of stitches instead of a smooth line.  I'm working on a flag, made from flag fabric which is actually kind of slippery, so I'm surprised I'm getting stuck.  Anyone have a helpful tip for me?  The applique is already zig-zagged down,so it's not moving, and even straight lines goof up for no apparent reason.


----------



## mgmsmommy

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> th_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_



Love the costumes.  My dds would love it that she wanted to be a webkinz cheetah, not just a cheetah!  So cute


----------



## LauraP22

revrob said:


> are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
> Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!



We do this here too 



HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



I did enjoy the extra attention they got on our trip.  It was our first trip and having the correct characters for character dining meals and parks on their clothing really got them some extra love from the CMs we met and the characters were great.  

I do have a rule to keep me from going overboard and making things more for me than for them though.  If I would find it heinously uncomfy in a hot park in September, my kids don't wear it, no matter how cute it may be 

I try to stick to lightweight cottons and styles which are loose and comfy.  I like playdresses and things like Carla's designs.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here's the latest pictures from this morning.





This is the back yard. Right in the center behind the bird feeder is a birdbath, completely buried.





Not the best picture but this is out the kitchen window. The snow is hanging off the roof and the icicles are actually leaning towards the house.





Looking down the street.





DS trying to unbury the car. DH had the SUV out yesterday afternoon and got buried again.


----------



## tricia

charlinn said:


> Just wanted to tell you...tomorrow is Black & Orange day at my DD (5)'s school.  Just pulled out all her paperwork that was sitting on the bench in our doorway, and sure enough!



That is too funny.  Guess I know what you are doing tonight.


----------



## charlinn

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I do have one question...I'm struggling with the satin stitch around an applique (not a digitized design) and I keep getting stuck and making blobs of stitches instead of a smooth line.  I'm working on a flag, made from flag fabric which is actually kind of slippery, so I'm surprised I'm getting stuck.  Anyone have a helpful tip for me?  The applique is already zig-zagged down,so it's not moving, and even straight lines goof up for no apparent reason.



I'm definately no expert...do you use a backing (fusable web??) on the inside of the fabric?  When I don't, I have issues.  I have even used plain ole tissue paper (for gifts) and folded it a couple times then pinned it inside my shirts, and that seems to help a ton!  Just a thought??


----------



## carrie6466

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's the latest pictures from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back yard. Right in the center behind the bird feeder is a birdbath, completely buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but this is out the kitchen window. The snow is hanging off the roof and the icicles are actually leaning towards the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS trying to unbury the car. DH had the SUV out yesterday afternoon and got buried again.





Akkkk....this is my worst nightmare come true


----------



## Rebecuberduber

HeatherSue said:


>


OMGoodness gracious, these are adorable!  I love that she's a *wekinz* cheetah, and not just any old cheetah.  The killer whale is so cute and original!  *Oops, I meant to copy a picture of the killerwhale costume, too!  Oh well.



charlinn said:


> Xmas outfit for Disnleyland Nov. 21st-25th!!  Yay!!



That's so cute!  Love the Santa hat Mickey.




eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?



I love them!  Those are so fun.  And your daughters have the best shoes!



eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!



Too adorable.  



birdie757 said:


> Does anyone know if CarlaC's doll patterns will fit cabbage patch kids?  If do you use the 15 or 18 inch pattern?  I believe our dolls are all 16 inches.



I've made them for dolls that are built very much like cabbage patch dolls.  They're 15 inch, but they're bulky in the waist, so the 15 inch size was too small for them.  I would go up to the 18 inch size, because you can always take it in.



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.








Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



I certainly can spare some blessings for him.  Poor guy.  There sure are some awful bugs going around, this year.


----------



## dean556

I haven't been on the dis in over a year.I didnt post much then was mainly a lurker.Recently found you guys on facebook and thought i would come over and say HI!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
> Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!



Good to know!


Tweevil said:


> No just tylenol.  I will have to try this.  He's 10 and I am not used to him being sick (well other than allergies) so I am like a fish out of water.
> Thanks



Uh-oh!  Everyone has that horrible h1n1 flu around here that has high fevers!  I hope he feels better soon!



VBAndrea said:


> Ah, that explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a lukewarm bath also. I am going to post a link with other helpful information that also gives info on alternating the ibuprofen and tylenol (as we do that as well):
> 
> http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp
> 
> If it doesn't take you right to the correct page just go to askdrsears.com and go under the alphabetical index and look up fever.  He has other helpful information and tips (I always go to his website for children's ilnesses).
> 
> I know you just don't want the fever to get too high and risk seizures.
> 
> I hope the fever stays down and you can get in to see the doctor.



Thanks!  I saved this info just in case.


HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...


I don't think it is wrong.  I like all the extra attention my kids get from characters.  It makes all of your hard work worth it.  


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I go away for a weekend, and can't seem to catch up on anything!  Good thing I did laundry before we left, and the kid's wore customs or bathing suits all weekend or else they'd be naked by now!!!
> 
> Great outfits posted this week.  I loved your machine smocking, Shannon, I do it by hand after pleating, but yours is the best machine done I've seen...I enjoy the hand work too much to want to have the machine take over for me.
> 
> Savannah's pink Cinderella was definately the hit of MNSSHP, we got more comments on that than any other outfit all weekend.  All in all it was a good trip, the only bad spot was Akershus, bad service, empty buffet items that were never refilled and minimal Princess interaction.  DH was irritated he paid $$$ for scrambled eggs.
> 
> I'm at work now, but I'll try to get pics out tonight.
> 
> I do have one question...I'm struggling with the satin stitch around an applique (not a digitized design) and I keep getting stuck and making blobs of stitches instead of a smooth line.  I'm working on a flag, made from flag fabric which is actually kind of slippery, so I'm surprised I'm getting stuck.  Anyone have a helpful tip for me?  The applique is already zig-zagged down,so it's not moving, and even straight lines goof up for no apparent reason.


That's too bad about Akershus!  That is one of our favorite places, but we usually go there for early dinner.


----------



## birdie757

Rebecuberduber said:


> I've made them for dolls that are built very much like cabbage patch dolls.  They're 15 inch, but they're bulky in the waist, so the 15 inch size was too small for them.  I would go up to the 18 inch size, because you can always take it in.



Thanks!  I went ahead and just tried it out this morning on some scraps.  The simply sweet only has one size bodice for both dolls...just the length of top is varied.  The bodice fits fine around it but the halter strap is way too small since they have enormous heads.  I will just cut the halter and put elastic on it.  I made it too short too since I tried to fit it in between the lengths of the two sizes...next time I will just go with the 18" doll I think.   It is probably a good thing they have such squishy bodies so you can have a little leeway with the sizing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Oh another little one with the flu.  I am sorry that he is sick and prayers being said!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



I agree w/ the rotating; my kids fevers respond better to motrin anyway; remember don't give motrin more than once every 6 hours at least!  We also do tepid baths, and they help, cool moist cloths behind the neck and in the armpits, and put lightweight jammies on (or less even) and get out from under the covers.  Make sure he's drinking enough; the biggest concern is dehydration.  I know it's tough to see our kiddos sick, but remember, a fever isn't a bad thing, it's our body's way of fighting infection, so try not to worry too much- although I know it's hard.  If a fever is over 105, it's probably time to talk to the doc, but his fever is in a reasonable range.



tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.


Great job!


PrincessMickey said:


> Here's the latest pictures from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back yard. Right in the center behind the bird feeder is a birdbath, completely buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but this is out the kitchen window. The snow is hanging off the roof and the icicles are actually leaning towards the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS trying to unbury the car. DH had the SUV out yesterday afternoon and got buried again.



So pretty!  I don't miss living in it, but I sure miss seeing the snow.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go





















Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!


----------



## Tweevil

mom2rtk said:


> Are you also dosing with ibuprofen? They are completely different medications, and work in different ways in the body. You can alternate, up to the maximum daily dose of each. In a different life, I used to rep for Tylenol and had a surgeon tell me he sent post surgical patients home doing that and most never had to fill their narcotic prescriptions.....
> 
> Hugs and pixie dust!





charlinn said:


> Yes, rotate...I've done the same with both of my children when they are sick.  The Ibuprophen/motrin you can give every 6-8hours (check bottle), and the tylenol every 4 hours...so they work in conjunction.  Be sure to write down what you've given at what time...if you're like me I couldn't remember which one I gave which time...   2-4 hours is a long time in the life of a mother with a sick child!!!





PrincessMickey said:


> Hope he feels better too. I second alternating with motrin. That always seems to work with us.
> 
> Well it snowed a few more inches last night and is still snowing. We have about 2 1/2 feet of snow and could get another 6-8 inches today No school today and I think I feel my sickness continue today. I really don't like driving in the snow so I took yesterday off and will take today off as well. I was working on two shirts yesterday and ran out of red thread. How could I have let that happen? DH said maybe this afternoon he would run out and get me some.





VBAndrea said:


> Ah, that explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a lukewarm bath also. I am going to post a link with other helpful information that also gives info on alternating the ibuprofen and tylenol (as we do that as well):
> 
> http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t082100.asp
> 
> If it doesn't take you right to the correct page just go to askdrsears.com and go under the alphabetical index and look up fever.  He has other helpful information and tips (I always go to his website for children's ilnesses).
> 
> I know you just don't want the fever to get too high and risk seizures.
> 
> I hope the fever stays down and you can get in to see the doctor.





Rebecuberduber said:


> I certainly can spare some blessings for him.  Poor guy.  There sure are some awful bugs going around, this year.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh another little one with the flu.  I am sorry that he is sick and prayers being said!





ireland_nicole said:


> I agree w/ the rotating; my kids fevers respond better to motrin anyway; remember don't give motrin more than once every 6 hours at least!  We also do tepid baths, and they help, cool moist cloths behind the neck and in the armpits, and put lightweight jammies on (or less even) and get out from under the covers.  Make sure he's drinking enough; the biggest concern is dehydration.  I know it's tough to see our kiddos sick, but remember, a fever isn't a bad thing, it's our body's way of fighting infection, so try not to worry too much- although I know it's hard.  If a fever is over 105, it's probably time to talk to the doc, but his fever is in a reasonable range.



Thanks everyone!  He is feeling a bit better and is up and about finally.  The nurse at the doc's office said to rotate motrin/alieve and the tylenol and they will not intervene unless it's 105   I can keep him around 101.7 or thereabouts so I can deal with that.  My mom on the other hand is having fits that if it goes up to 102 I need to take him to the ER but the doc's office specifically said do not do that unless he is vomitting, having diarreha or is having problems breathing.  Nothing like that going on so we are relaxing, doing bunches of fluids and rotating the meds.   

Thanks again - you guys are great!


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both "mean" animals, so they had to get in the mean poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa is a "Webkinz" Cheetah, so she had to have the "W" and a tag!



I commented on facebook but I love the pictures you posted on here.  The kids look fantastic - love the tag on Tessa's - very original!  Sawyer looks very scary as a killer whale!  Really great job!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?





eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!




Great outfits Lori!  LOVE the NBC sets!  Very cute!  And I don't think we had seen them.  



tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.



Cute shirts!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!




Love the dress and the cake, fantastic!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...


The first time that we went to WDW I made Jenna some regular clothes and she didn't get to talk to any of the Characters and nothing special happened for her. I dressed Jenna up for our last trip and she got lots of attention. I think that I did it because I wanted her to be cute though not just for attention. Dressing her up did help for her to get the attention of the CMs and the Characters though. The extra interaction helped to make the trip more memorable, because she was getting Pixie Dusted all the time while we were there. So if we get to go again than I will probably do it again.  Plus Jenna loves dressing up. The last couple of years she has even had 2 costumes for Halloween. One for Halloween night and one for the night before when we go to the Zoo Boo.


----------



## sahm1000

Tweevil said:


> Thanks everyone!  He is feeling a bit better and is up and about finally.  The nurse at the doc's office said to rotate motrin/alieve and the tylenol and they will not intervene unless it's 105   I can keep him around 101.7 or thereabouts so I can deal with that.  My mom on the other hand is having fits that if it goes up to 102 I need to take him to the ER but the doc's office specifically said do not do that unless he is vomitting, having diarreha or is having problems breathing.  Nothing like that going on so we are relaxing, doing bunches of fluids and rotating the meds.
> 
> Thanks again - you guys are great!




Glad he's feeling better!  I would listen to your doctor and stay out of the ER.  I always hate going into hospitals b/c of all of the germs!  You don't want to pick something else up while you are there!  We always rotate our tylenol and motrin too - but every three hours.  Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sahm1000

So in the spirit of hogging the posts, I'll continue!  

I am pretty dissapointed in myself right now.  And I know you guys will understand!  I had planned on doing NBC dresses for my 3 girls and I had started on them and everything!  And my momentum has just kind of fizzled!  I really wanted them to be able to wear the whole outfit to school and it's just not going to happen.  I have decided to just wait and finish them up next year but I  cannot tell you how dissappointed I am!  I have just been in a funk and can't get out of it!  So even though everything is cut out, and appliqued, and even partly sewn, I'm shelving them.  I thought about "cheating" on my design idea and not doing everything that I wanted to the outfit to simplify everything but I wasn't happy with that either.  DO you guys ever do this?

So I guess I'll skip ahead and get started on their outfits for Thanksgiving.  They're not going to be really Thanksgiving 'y'  but kind of fallish.  And then maybe get started on Christmas after that.  

Okay, post hogging and venting over!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> works well for you.
> 
> The 4.0 does the USB and border edge.  I have the upgrade but not the hoop???  Dang!
> 
> She is the Innovis 4000D, I thought I got the 4500 but when she got here she was 500 short.



 I have the USB and the border edge with my 4500..>I am so confused..I guess I will just ask the next time I go to the dealer.



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.



Oooh...I would love snow like that but unlikely in Houston! LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!! 

Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!

Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......

Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!

And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........



I'm so glad you are done.  I would now like you to express mail yourself over to my house and help me out.  Half my problem is I'm still not sure what I want to do for some outfits and the other half is I can't find all the fabrics I need for the outfits I have in mind.  I wanted to start appliqueing an outfit for CP this weekend.  I have all the fabrics I need to applique except for the fabric to applique onto.  And I have no time to shop tomorrow (helping a friend in the morning and then kids' school Halloween activities in the afternoon).  Fabric shopping will have to be on hold until Monday 

Anyhoo, I only have about 40 days left to sew and lots of outfits yet to make.  I figure if you express mail yourself it will only be a day cooped up in a box.  I promise to unwrap you as soon as you get here.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so glad you are done.  I would now like you to express mail yourself over to my house and help me out.  Half my problem is I'm still not sure what I want to do for some outfits and the other half is I can't find all the fabrics I need for the outfits I have in mind.  I wanted to start appliqueing an outfit for CP this weekend.  I have all the fabrics I need to applique except for the fabric to applique onto.  And I have no time to shop tomorrow (helping a friend in the morning and then kids' school Halloween activities in the afternoon).  Fabric shopping will have to be on hold until Monday
> 
> Anyhoo, I only have about 40 days left to sew and lots of outfits yet to make.  I figure if you express mail yourself it will only be a day cooped up in a box.  I promise to unwrap you as soon as you get here.






Don't you know they compute express mail costs by weight????? I'm afraid I can't swing that after all the McDonald's chocolate chip cookies it took to get me through the late nights of sewing...... 

Too bad you're not close. Long about now I think my husband would willingly donate any fabric you need! For the past month, I've been digging in buckets, throwing things in piles, walking over messes......

I can't wait to see what you come up with! I'm not sure what's worse: have a trip looming and needing inspiration, or having NO trip to plan for!

And sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but your trip counter says it's only 38 days!  (But keep it in persepctive.... at least you HAVE a trip counter!)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



that dress and cake is adorable!  Love it!  Good job!  My DD would go crazy over something like that!  Princess Aurora is her fav!


----------



## mom2rtk

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go



What a delightful dress and cake! I'm sure she'll remember it always!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> So in the spirit of hogging the posts, I'll continue!
> 
> I am pretty dissapointed in myself right now.  And I know you guys will understand!  I had planned on doing NBC dresses for my 3 girls and I had started on them and everything!  And my momentum has just kind of fizzled!  I really wanted them to be able to wear the whole outfit to school and it's just not going to happen.  I have decided to just wait and finish them up next year but I  cannot tell you how dissappointed I am!  I have just been in a funk and can't get out of it!  So even though everything is cut out, and appliqued, and even partly sewn, I'm shelving them.  I thought about "cheating" on my design idea and not doing everything that I wanted to the outfit to simplify everything but I wasn't happy with that either.  DO you guys ever do this?
> 
> So I guess I'll skip ahead and get started on their outfits for Thanksgiving.  They're not going to be really Thanksgiving 'y'  but kind of fallish.  And then maybe get started on Christmas after that.
> 
> Okay, post hogging and venting over!


 Sorry that you are in a funk. I think if my furbaby passed I wouldn't be able to get out of a funk for a long time. They become our children don't they and them not being there is like having a missing child. Atleast your baby had a good life with your family for as long as he did.


----------



## SallyfromDE

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love the Pluto skirt! Which pattern did you use?  Did you use felt, or a different material?



I used Siimplicity #3836. I use it all the time. The difference is that I attatch the slip to the skirt. And I shorten the top skirt a few inches. 




Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



Her party dress is wonderful.   We have Xmas birthdays. What fun when you try to Xmas shop!! There is Nov. 27, Dec. 15, 16, 18, and 28.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



That is soooo cute!  I love the dress, and the theme!



mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........


----------



## WDWAtLast

sahm1000 said:


> So in the spirit of hogging the posts, I'll continue!
> 
> I am pretty dissapointed in myself right now.  And I know you guys will understand!  I had planned on doing NBC dresses for my 3 girls and I had started on them and everything!  And my momentum has just kind of fizzled!  I really wanted them to be able to wear the whole outfit to school and it's just not going to happen.  I have decided to just wait and finish them up next year but I  cannot tell you how dissappointed I am!  I have just been in a funk and can't get out of it!  So even though everything is cut out, and appliqued, and even partly sewn, I'm shelving them.  I thought about "cheating" on my design idea and not doing everything that I wanted to the outfit to simplify everything but I wasn't happy with that either.  DO you guys ever do this?
> 
> So I guess I'll skip ahead and get started on their outfits for Thanksgiving.  They're not going to be really Thanksgiving 'y'  but kind of fallish.  And then maybe get started on Christmas after that.
> 
> Okay, post hogging and venting over!



I still have my first Vida cut out waiting to be sewn - with a witch print fabric!  It will also wait until next year!  I got busy with other sewiong projects and became unispired by it - plus it is time to work on Christmas stuff!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have the USB and the border edge with my 4500..>I am so confused..I guess I will just ask the next time I go to the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh...I would love snow like that but unlikely in Houston! LOL



Yes rare to get snow in Houston - I am on the NW side of Houston - Howdy Neighbor!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........



Yay!! I know how good it must feel to have that all done and in the mail!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

That is an ADORABLE party dress!!  Ohhh to have a little girl 

My machine is BROKEN *sigh*  I'm sure there's something worse than a broken sewing machine, but right now, I can't imagine what!  

$100 later it is fixed, so I'll be making the 2 hour round trip to pick it up tomorrow...We leave next Thursday for WDW!!  I've got SO MUCH SEWING TO DO!!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...my new serger should be here tomorrow.

I'm so excited and scared to death!  I pulled up the manual online and got very concerned with how much to remember to get it threaded!  (Of course hubby said if I can thread my long arm in the dark I should get the hang of a serger pretty quick!)  So, to get over the fear and dread of threading the serger, I'm looking for ideas to get acquainted with my serger.

So, when you got yours, what did you do first?  What type of quick project can I do to become friends with her?  Any suggestions?


Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

The first thing you want to do is get rid of the awful thread that will probably come in it and switch it for some nice maxi lock   after that, I would say to pick something without a lot of bulk or ruffles, because when those get caught in the knives bad things happen.  I think the first thing I did was a pair of easy fits.  To keep things totally even and nicely finished, though I tend to straight stitch everything first and then serge.  Then I have a nice line to follow and if there's ever stress on the seam it's the matching thread that will show, plus it gives a "second line of defence" against pulling/tearing of seams.  ymmv.

Can't wait to see pics!  I know you're going to do great!  If you're worried about threading, just do what I did:  turn your back on your serger for, oh, say, 9.4 seconds, just enough time for a 7 year old to completely change all the settings and completely unthread the machine  After having to fix everything, I realized it wasn't so scary after all


----------



## luv2go2disney

Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Just stopping in before I hit the sewing machine to get my rear in gear!  We are at 30 days!!! Right now my poor boys are going to be naked!  LOL

This is SOOOO scary.  My DS had a fever of 103.8 a couple weeks ago & he got all rashy because the fever was so high!  The doctor told me to give him tylenol and then 2 or 3 hours later give him motrin & then 2 or 3 hours later give him tylenol again...because that way he always had fever reducer in him so the fever wouldn't spike back up.  One acetaminafin (sp?) & one motrin so he wasn't overdosing on motrin or acetaminafin.  I am no doctor or nurse, but you might want to see what your doctors oppinion is?  BTW my Dr. says motrin is supposed to be the better fever reducer.  Your DS will be in my prayers!


----------



## tricia

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go



Love the dress and the cake.



mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........



  That deserves the 3 dancing bananas.


----------



## charlinn

Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney... 

So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.  

I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!  

I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!


----------



## tricia

charlinn said:


> Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney...
> 
> So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!
> 
> I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!




Very cute.  I think the underdress to this is really cute.

http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7


----------



## ibesue

Well, my quotes got lost again, so I went back and got a few... so they are way out of order.   

Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????

So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.





and the back







SallyfromDE said:


> I used Siimplicity #3836. I use it all the time. The difference is that I attatch the slip to the skirt. And I shorten the top skirt a few inches.



I have made that one too!



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is an ADORABLE party dress!!  Ohhh to have a little girl
> 
> My machine is BROKEN *sigh*  I'm sure there's something worse than a broken sewing machine, but right now, I can't imagine what!
> 
> $100 later it is fixed, so I'll be making the 2 hour round trip to pick it up tomorrow...We leave next Thursday for WDW!!  I've got SO MUCH SEWING TO DO!!



Your machine feels your stress.  Mine always has issues when I am totally busy working with a deadline!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...my new serger should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so excited and scared to death!  I pulled up the manual online and got very concerned with how much to remember to get it threaded!  (Of course hubby said if I can thread my long arm in the dark I should get the hang of a serger pretty quick!)  So, to get over the fear and dread of threading the serger, I'm looking for ideas to get acquainted with my serger.
> 
> So, when you got yours, what did you do first?  What type of quick project can I do to become friends with her?  Any suggestions?
> Nini



My serger has a color coded "map" showing which thread goes where.  I would love to have auto threaded serger, but this isn't all that difficult!



ireland_nicole said:


> The first thing you want to do is get rid of the awful thread that will probably come in it and switch it for some nice maxi lock   after that, I would say to pick something without a lot of bulk or ruffles, because when those get caught in the knives bad things happen.  I think the first thing I did was a pair of easy fits.  To keep things totally even and nicely finished, though I tend to straight stitch everything first and then serge.  Then I have a nice line to follow and if there's ever stress on the seam it's the matching thread that will show, plus it gives a "second line of defence" against pulling/tearing of seams.  ymmv.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!  I know you're going to do great!  If you're worried about threading, just do what I did:  turn your back on your serger for, oh, say, 9.4 seconds, just enough time for a 7 year old to completely change all the settings and completely unthread the machine  After having to fix everything, I realized it wasn't so scary after all



I also stitch on my sewing machine, then serge!  And at least you have a little one to blame on the settings changing... I still don't know how they always seem to move....



luv2go2disney said:


> Just stopping in before I hit the sewing machine to get my rear in gear!  We are at 30 days!!! Right now my poor boys are going to be naked!  LOL



Get sewing!!!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



OMGosh, that is so cute!!!  The party looks like it was great fun!  Love the cake!  What a great looking family you have!



Tweevil said:


> Thanks everyone!  He is feeling a bit better and is up and about finally.  The nurse at the doc's office said to rotate motrin/alieve and the tylenol and they will not intervene unless it's 105   I can keep him around 101.7 or thereabouts so I can deal with that.  My mom on the other hand is having fits that if it goes up to 102 I need to take him to the ER but the doc's office specifically said do not do that unless he is vomitting, having diarreha or is having problems breathing.  Nothing like that going on so we are relaxing, doing bunches of fluids and rotating the meds.
> 
> Thanks again - you guys are great!



Just tell your mom that there are worse germs in the ER, so keep him home!!!



sahm1000 said:


> So in the spirit of hogging the posts, I'll continue!
> 
> I am pretty dissapointed in myself right now.  And I know you guys will understand!  I had planned on doing NBC dresses for my 3 girls and I had started on them and everything!  And my momentum has just kind of fizzled!  I really wanted them to be able to wear the whole outfit to school and it's just not going to happen.  I have decided to just wait and finish them up next year but I  cannot tell you how dissappointed I am!  I have just been in a funk and can't get out of it!  So even though everything is cut out, and appliqued, and even partly sewn, I'm shelving them.  I thought about "cheating" on my design idea and not doing everything that I wanted to the outfit to simplify everything but I wasn't happy with that either.  DO you guys ever do this?
> 
> So I guess I'll skip ahead and get started on their outfits for Thanksgiving.  They're not going to be really Thanksgiving 'y'  but kind of fallish.  And then maybe get started on Christmas after that.
> 
> Okay, post hogging and venting over!



Hmmm, a UFO???  Never, ever had those....     I do that ALL the time!!!



mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........



You must feel great!!!  And whew!!  That's a lot of work.  And express mail does add up!!



HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



My grandgirls always get a lot of attention when they wear their customs.  The most we ever got was when Kadie first wore a pettishirt to Disneyland.  They were fairly new and she had so many people make compliments and check out her outfits!
Here is the outfit...







PrincessMickey said:


> Here's the latest pictures from this morning.



BRRRRR!!!  So pretty though!



dean556 said:


> I haven't been on the dis in over a year.I didnt post much then was mainly a lurker.Recently found you guys on facebook and thought i would come over and say HI!!



Hi!!  Come back and chat with us!



charlinn said:


> Actually that was very clear!!!  Great job explaining it.  I have tried it before how you described, but not with 2 rows of stitching...that totally makes sense and makes sence to do it in quarters...!!!  I will be trying this method tonight on the Xmas Mickey Dress.  Thanks so much!!!



Your welcome!



tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.



The boys look great!  I like those pumpkins!



eeyore3847 said:


> oh you did!!! We drove home on the 15th... would have been great to meet you



Maybe next time you are out here!



bear_mom said:


> I wish I would have had this sugguestion when I had to ruffle the skirt for dds Halloween costume. The skirt had so much fabric it was taller than me, and it was a size 7!
> 
> Opinion question: if you were making the Sophie Tunic out of fleece for a PJ top would you go ahead and use the insert around the neck and the hems or would you just zig zag over the edges of the fabric (maybe in contrasting thread color?)?
> 
> Emily



I don't have the pattern, but making it for jammies sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  We have had a really bad week and I haven't felt up to posting about it.  I know many of you are friends with me on facebook and have seen me recently posting about my dog Oscar. His seizures the last 6 weeks had taken a toll on him and after multiple tests and LOTS of medicines the doctor, after consulting with other vets, came to the conclusion that Oscar probably had a tumor on his pituitary gland.  After realizing that we couldn't cure him, Darren (my DH) and I decided that the best thing for Oscar would be to put him to sleep.  So Thursday afternoon after the girls got back from school so they could kiss him goodbye, we took him to the vet and held him as he left us.
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how heartbroken I am over this.  I am trying to keep it all in perspective (I do realize this is my dog, not a human or one of my girls) but I feel awful about it.  I think the part I feel worst about is that after he had the cluster of 8 seizures 6 weeks ago, he has had to be outside.  Initially he was on a TON of medicine after the seizures and barely conscious most of the time (to the point where I was cooking roasts and scrambled eggs for him and feeding him by hand since he wouldn't eat).  Then he wasn't concentrating his urine so liquids were constantly running through him.  So we couldn't let him in the house and he was ALWAYS a house dog and never really cared to be outside.  I just hope he didn't feel like we didn't love him anymore.  Because that definitely wasn't the case.
> 
> And as crazy as it sounds, I am still crying over it.  I miss my boy.  He slept next to my bed, he followed me from room to room and was always there.  My DH travels a lot and I always felt more secure knowing Oscar was around to protect us (which if you had ever met him would make you laugh since he was 230 pounds of a teddy bear and wouldn't hurt a soul), even when he was outside I felt like he was keeping watch.
> 
> Hopefully this will get better.  I'm planning on doing some sewing this week to hopefully keep my mind off of it.  Maybe I'll have some pictures to post soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here are my pictures of my sweet boy.
> 
> With Grace using him as a pillow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister snuggling!



I know this is late but I wanted to say I'm sorry about Oscar. We have an English Mastiff too. She turned 8 this past September and I know she is getting old. Hannah is a big teddy bear too. She is mostly my DH's dog. Her AKC name is Mountaineer Hannah Dadyz Grl. But I feel the same way - protected when she is here.  I hope you find comfort soon. I'm sure Oscar is watching you still.


----------



## sweetstitches

kathyell said:


>



The apron turned out great!




mickimousemama said:


> Finished my niece's Kai Lan costume today,



Fantastic job!



VBAndrea said:


>



They are all really cute.


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......

So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........


----------



## sweetstitches

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this last week by hand for DS along with the pants.  I can't remember if I posted or not. Sorry



Cute!  I am kicking myself for not making anything for Halloween this year.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Get ready for way too many pics of my oldest DD in her costume.  I apologize ahead of time.  She wanted to be the toy story bo peep so I tried my best.  The skirt is opposite of bo peeps though because I couldn't find any white fabric with big pink dots on it around here.




That is stunning!




charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not posted in a long time, but here's my daughters Princess Bell Costume (still in the works).  I need to add the Shall like piece and a vintage broach.  I'm getting her a brown wig tomorrow and some white gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to Disneyland in November, so she'll get to wear it again there!  Hopefully we can get a pic with Bell!
> 
> Here's a couple other things I've done in the last couple months   Not all Disney related, but thanks for looking.  There's a lot...sorry, I've missed this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the finished Bell tomorrow



Wow have you been busy!  I esp. like the Christmas tree dress and the Hungry caterpillar outfit.


----------



## twob4him

canadianjovigirl said:


> Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......
> 
> So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........



 Y.W.! hahahaha~ I bet she will be the best dressed little girl though!!! 
I fretted about fitting 10 days of stuff in a carry-on but I easily managed. Check out my blog for how I did it!!!!  (That was 2 or 3 outfits per day, bathing suits, cover-ups!! I didnt skimp!)


----------



## sweetstitches

ireland_nicole said:


> OK ladies, I just wanted share what is hopefully the end of my drawn out job hunting saga.  Funnily enough, I got 3 more calls for interviews today, but then came the official offer call from the full time w/ benefits (crazy good benefits btw) and I accepted, and... I start Monday!!  I'm so excited, and so scared, but really looking forward to the challenge.  I want to thank all of you who prayed and sent good wishes, and gave me good advice, I really couldn't have done it without you.  I wonder if the company car has an antenna, because then I could get a WDW antenna topper?



Congratulations on the new job; it sounds great!




HeatherSue said:


> Get ready for WAY too many pictures of my kids' costumes!  I used CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans with hoods for the tops and easy fit pants for the bottoms.  I had to customize Sawyer's quite a bit to add the white parts, the fins, and the teeth.  But, it was actually pretty fun trying to figure out how to make him look like a killer whale!  The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).  They have a Halloween parade around the school on Friday.  Okay, here are the pictures!
> 
> Please feel free to th_ these when quoting!



These turned out great; the whale is VERY clever!


----------



## jham

I'm back!  I missed you all over here!  Except those I hear from all the time on Facebook   I got so busy sewing for my trip, then got home and had a bunch of Halloween costumes to make.  I think I'm finally back to a teeny bit of sanity.  Hopefully I can catch up the "new" thread.  I think I'll just have to leave part 17 behind.  I just booked HoJo for June in hopes that my family will get to go back (we have to get some use out of those APs, right?)   Off to try and catch up...


----------



## sweetstitches

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?





eeyore3847 said:


> Did I show you the NBC outfits? I love these!!!!



They are all great!  I love seeing the Halloween decorations too as we've never gone at Halloween.



PrincessMickey said:


> Not sewing related but here are a few pics from today. It started snowing last night and will continue untl tomorrow afternoon. Right now we have a foot. And believe it or not the kids still had school today. Hopefully they will cancel tomorrow.




Beautiful, but I'm totally not ready for it.  My babysitter told me she heard on the radio today that it's rained here 26 of the past 29 days.  Ugh.  But at least we don't have to shovel it.




Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys



Praying for him



tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.



cute boys, cute shirts


----------



## karamat

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... where did I leave off for the trip.. did I show the Halloween outfits yet?



So cute!  I told DH that I want to go to WDW in October next year because I have so many Halloween themed outfits in my mind!



WDWAtLast said:


> Yes rare to get snow in Houston - I am on the NW side of Houston - Howdy Neighbor!!!



Howdy!  from the SW side of Houston



NiniMorris said:


> OK...my new serger should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so excited and scared to death!  I pulled up the manual online and got very concerned with how much to remember to get it threaded!  (Of course hubby said if I can thread my long arm in the dark I should get the hang of a serger pretty quick!)  So, to get over the fear and dread of threading the serger, I'm looking for ideas to get acquainted with my serger.
> 
> So, when you got yours, what did you do first?  What type of quick project can I do to become friends with her?  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini



What long-arm do you have?  I'm going to test-drive a Gammill this weekend or next.


Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.


----------



## sweetstitches

Wow, caught up.  I wonder how long it will last?



Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go



That is awesome!  What a special birthday!




NiniMorris said:


> OK...my new serger should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so excited and scared to death!  I pulled up the manual online and got very concerned with how much to remember to get it threaded!  (Of course hubby said if I can thread my long arm in the dark I should get the hang of a serger pretty quick!)  So, to get over the fear and dread of threading the serger, I'm looking for ideas to get acquainted with my serger.
> 
> So, when you got yours, what did you do first?  What type of quick project can I do to become friends with her?  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini



The first thing I did, was try out all the stitches on little pieces of cloth (about 6" long.)  I labeled them with a pen, and threw them all in a giant ziplock.  I still pull them out and look at them when I'm unsure which stitch to use.  It also helps you to get more familiar with the machine.




charlinn said:


> Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney...
> 
> So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!
> 
> I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!



looks great



ibesue said:


> Well, my quotes got lost again, so I went back and got a few... so they are way out of order.
> 
> Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????
> 
> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit...




Praying for her too!

The 50's outfit turned out super cute, and I think she would get just as much attention in that petti today; she's adorable in it.


----------



## luv2go2disney

revrob said:


> are you rotating tylenol and motrin?  that really seems to help when my kids run a fever.  Give tylenol, then two hours later, give motrin, two hours later - tylenol
> Good luck - I hope he feels better soon!



Well I guess I was a little late on my advise!  But it is good to hear that others use the motrin/tylenol combo!



tricia said:


> Here are pics of the kids in their T-Shirts for Orange and Black day.  I may have posted Tyler's before, but not Liam's.  I knew about Tyler's Orange and Black day at the beginning of the month, but Liam announced yesterday morning that he had an Orange and Black day today and wanted a shirt like Tyler's.  So, it was off to Micheal's after work last night to get a T-Shirt, and then a quick applique last night.  Good thing we did not have lots of extracurricular last night.



Love the shirts!  Very cute, if I didn't have a million other things to accomplish before we left I would make those for this weekend!  



mom2rtk said:


> Are you also dosing with ibuprofen? They are completely different medications, and work in different ways in the body. You can alternate, up to the maximum daily dose of each. In a different life, I used to rep for Tylenol and had a surgeon tell me he sent post surgical patients home doing that and most never had to fill their narcotic prescriptions.....
> 
> Hugs and pixie dust!



Did you rep directly with Tylenol?  My DH used to be a pharma rep & he sold an ADHD drug & then had infants Tylenol & Motrin to sample.  Those days were great!  I didn't realize how much Tylenol was until he left that company!



HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



My motivation is purely for great pictures!  We wore a bunch of customs on our last trip & didn't get too much attention from others, some but not as much as I expected.  But I LOVED all our pictures from the trip.  The coordinating outfits make for great pictures!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's the latest pictures from this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back yard. Right in the center behind the bird feeder is a birdbath, completely buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but this is out the kitchen window. The snow is hanging off the roof and the icicles are actually leaning towards the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS trying to unbury the car. DH had the SUV out yesterday afternoon and got buried again.



UGGGHHH I am not ready for snow yet!!!  I feel like this could be a bad winter too!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



What an adorable outfit and great cake!  My kids all have summer bdays too  June 17, July 18, August 19.  All totally planned!



ibesue said:


> Well, my quotes got lost again, so I went back and got a few... so they are way out of order.
> 
> Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????
> 
> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandgirls always get a lot of attention when they wear their customs.  The most we ever got was when Kadie first wore a pettishirt to Disneyland.  They were fairly new and she had so many people make compliments and check out her outfits!
> Here is the outfit...



Love the costume!!!  Looks very cute!    I love the 2nd outfit too!  She is just adorable!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



great fabrics!


----------



## mom2rtk

luv2go2disney said:


> Did you rep directly with Tylenol?  My DH used to be a pharma rep & he sold an ADHD drug & then had infants Tylenol & Motrin to sample.  Those days were great!  I didn't realize how much Tylenol was until he left that company!



I know what you mean! I bought my first bottle in years just a few weeks ago.... don't tell anyone.... but I bought generic!

I actually worked for a contract sales company, so I did not work directly for the company. I've repped for more products than I can remember now..... It was a great part time career, but I got really tired of the contracts ending and decided to go into the sewing biz full time after my last contract ended in 05. It solved the babysitting problem too. And I get to go on most of the field trips and be here whenever someone is sick. Not to mention running taxi service for soccer practice and after-school stuff!

Tylenol was the BEST though!


----------



## sahm1000

Tinka_Belle said:


> Sorry that you are in a funk. I think if my furbaby passed I wouldn't be able to get out of a funk for a long time. They become our children don't they and them not being there is like having a missing child. Atleast your baby had a good life with your family for as long as he did.



Thank you!  It is still weighing on me but really each day is getting better.  Do you ever wish that your animals could talk to you?  I think the last 6 weeks of Oscar's life are what is causing me the problems.  I HATED having him outside since he had always been an inside boy.  He never wanted to be outside and really never stayed out for much more than maybe a 1/2 hour.  And here we couldn't let him in these last 6 weeks.  I just want to know that he understood that we still loved him and really wanted him with us and that we hadn't abandoned him.  So if he could just tell me that he understood and knew that he was loved I think it would make it easier for me.  



ireland_nicole said:


> The first thing you want to do is get rid of the awful thread that will probably come in it and switch it for some nice maxi lock   after that, I would say to pick something without a lot of bulk or ruffles, because when those get caught in the knives bad things happen.  I think the first thing I did was a pair of easy fits.  To keep things totally even and nicely finished, though I tend to straight stitch everything first and then serge.  Then I have a nice line to follow and if there's ever stress on the seam it's the matching thread that will show, plus it gives a "second line of defence" against pulling/tearing of seams.  ymmv.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!  I know you're going to do great!  If you're worried about threading, just do what I did:  turn your back on your serger for, oh, say, 9.4 seconds, just enough time for a 7 year old to completely change all the settings and completely unthread the machine  After having to fix everything, I realized it wasn't so scary after all



My machine is the same way - always coming unthreaded and it's never me that does it!  And really after doing it around 20 times I realize it's not scary, just a pain in my rear!



ibesue said:


> Well, my quotes got lost again, so I went back and got a few... so they are way out of order.
> 
> Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????
> 
> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, a UFO???  Never, ever had those....     I do that ALL the time!!!



Cute costume!   Love the poodle skirt!

Glad to know that I'm not the only one that has UFO's!  I'm just so annoyed with myself over it!  Grr...



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know this is late but I wanted to say I'm sorry about Oscar. We have an English Mastiff too. She turned 8 this past September and I know she is getting old. Hannah is a big teddy bear too. She is mostly my DH's dog. Her AKC name is Mountaineer Hannah Dadyz Grl. But I feel the same way - protected when she is here.  I hope you find comfort soon. I'm sure Oscar is watching you still.



Thank you!  How big is your girl?  Oscar was really a big boy at around 230 lbs.  But I loved him dearly and he really was my baby.  My DH was the one who wanted a Mastiff (he originally wanted a Great Dane but I said no since they need so much exercise) but since I'm the one who trained him, fed him and took care of him he was my baby.  But we did both love him dearly.  

Do you think you will have another Mastiff?  Grace is having a few difficulties with this.  She found an old Christmas card from a few years ago that had a picture of all of us (including Oscar) seeing Santa at the mall.  Then she asked me if we were going to get a new dog, and if so, it should be a Mastiff because we love Mastiffs.  Poor girl!  Right now with the three girls and their schedules and the fact that Lilly is just a baby still I don't know if I'm up to training a puppy.  So I am afraid we may be without a dog for a year or two and then after that we'll see about the breed.  Oscar was a gentle soul and I would love another Mastiff but they are so prone to so many diseases and I don't know if I can stand to have my heart broken again.  I guess time will tell.




canadianjovigirl said:


> Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......
> 
> So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........




Have fun!  And yes, it will be worth it!   



jham said:


> I'm back!  I missed you all over here!  Except those I hear from all the time on Facebook   I got so busy sewing for my trip, then got home and had a bunch of Halloween costumes to make.  I think I'm finally back to a teeny bit of sanity.  Hopefully I can catch up the "new" thread.  I think I'll just have to leave part 17 behind.  I just booked HoJo for June in hopes that my family will get to go back (we have to get some use out of those APs, right?)   Off to try and catch up...




Welcome back!  



karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



Cute skirt!  Love your fabric choices, they are fantastic!

How was that pattern to make?  A mother at Grace's school was asking me if I had ever used a Pink Fig pattern.  I've never used one so I didn't know what to tell her.  She mentioned that she had never sewn before though so my suggestion (of course ) was that she first check out Carla's patterns.  Do you think a beginner could follow those patterns?


----------



## sahm1000

mom2rtk said:


> I know what you mean! I bought my first bottle in years just a few weeks ago.... don't tell anyone.... but I bought generic!
> 
> I actually worked for a contract sales company, so I did not work directly for the company. I've repped for more products than I can remember now..... It was a great part time career, but I got really tired of the contracts ending and decided to go into the sewing biz full time after my last contract ended in 05. It solved the babysitting problem too. And I get to go on most of the field trips and be here whenever someone is sick. Not to mention running taxi service for soccer practice and after-school stuff!
> 
> Tylenol was the BEST though!



Yep!  The cost of any child's medicine is really enough to send me into shock!  People always complain about the cost of a gallon of milk or gas.  Just figure out what you pay for a gallon of children's Tylenol !  It is so much more expensive than medicine for an adult.  And Grace is big enough to take the children's tablets but has a real adversion to any medicine but seems to prefer the liquid so I still will buy that for her.  So expensive to dose a 53 lb. child on that stuff!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

sahm1000 said:


> Thank you! How big is your girl? Oscar was really a big boy at around 230 lbs. But I loved him dearly and he really was my baby. My DH was the one who wanted a Mastiff (he originally wanted a Great Dane but I said no since they need so much exercise) but since I'm the one who trained him, fed him and took care of him he was my baby. But we did both love him dearly.
> 
> Do you think you will have another Mastiff? Grace is having a few difficulties with this. She found an old Christmas card from a few years ago that had a picture of all of us (including Oscar) seeing Santa at the mall. Then she asked me if we were going to get a new dog, and if so, it should be a Mastiff because we love Mastiffs. Poor girl! Right now with the three girls and their schedules and the fact that Lilly is just a baby still I don't know if I'm up to training a puppy. So I am afraid we may be without a dog for a year or two and then after that we'll see about the breed. Oscar was a gentle soul and I would love another Mastiff but they are so prone to so many diseases and I don't know if I can stand to have my heart broken again. I guess time will tell.



Hannah at her heaviest was only 165. but her mom was 190 & her dad was 230 - his name was Rambo, mom was Layla. We got her from a breeder in WV. and have had her since she was old enough to leave her mom - 6wks? maybe it was 8wks? She was only 7lbs 3oz then. I think she was the runt of the litter. But she grew and was playful & tore both her ACL's in her knees and I know she has arthritis. And thet she can't see in the dark too well, we have to turn the lights on for her to go down the steps now. She is getting very grey in the muzzle. other than that she seems to be ok. I am mostly hoping that she goes in her sleep one night - I can't deal with her being sick. I think it will be too hard. I am a RN and I can't help but try to save except when they don't want to be saved. DH wants to get a bloodhound after Hannah - I veto'd that! Not sure if we will get another Mastiff or not. I think that if it is another big dog it will be but if we get something smaller than obviously not.Juliet however did tell me the other day that the pug puppy in the pet store looked just like Hannah.


----------



## sohappy

I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.














I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> Thank you!  It is still weighing on me but really each day is getting better.  Do you ever wish that your animals could talk to you?  I think the last 6 weeks of Oscar's life are what is causing me the problems.  I HATED having him outside since he had always been an inside boy.  He never wanted to be outside and really never stayed out for much more than maybe a 1/2 hour.  And here we couldn't let him in these last 6 weeks.  I just want to know that he understood that we still loved him and really wanted him with us and that we hadn't abandoned him.  So if he could just tell me that he understood and knew that he was loved I think it would make it easier for me.


I think that he understood. I think that they understand more than most people think. I actually do wish that dogs could talk. That would be nice to know what is going on in my dog's mind. I am afraid that when we leave her home to go places that she is scared without us.


----------



## Tricia's mom

Okay Okay I know you all sew. I don't . can you help me find a website that sells some of those cute outfits I see in the parks.


----------



## ibesue

sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.



I LIKE Elvis!!



karamat said:


> So cute!  I told DH that I want to go to WDW in October next year because I have so many Halloween themed outfits in my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy!  from the SW side of Houston
> 
> 
> 
> What long-arm do you have?  I'm going to test-drive a Gammill this weekend or next.
> 
> 
> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



How adorable!  Are her patterns hard?  I saw some of her patterns at the Fabric Depot while I was there.  I love the fabrics you used with this skirt!



canadianjovigirl said:


> Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......
> 
> So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........



Can't wait to see all the pictures!

Well, I am off to visit & help my daughter and her family.  They are still at the hospital, so I may be helping with Miss Kadie tomorrow so she can go to her halloween party.  I will try to log in while away to let everyone know how the baby is doing.  When they called, they were about to get a chest x ray.


----------



## *Toadstool*




----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> OK...my new serger should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'm so excited and scared to death!  I pulled up the manual online and got very concerned with how much to remember to get it threaded!  (Of course hubby said if I can thread my long arm in the dark I should get the hang of a serger pretty quick!)  So, to get over the fear and dread of threading the serger, I'm looking for ideas to get acquainted with my serger.
> 
> So, when you got yours, what did you do first?  What type of quick project can I do to become friends with her?  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nini


My serger came threaded and I think most do.  To change the thread I knot it and run it through.  Except for last night when one spool ran out -- I so thought I had enough to finish my straight seam and have enough left to knot the thread.  Well, I did have enough to finish the straight seem with about three mm to spare, so I had to rethread and it went pretty well.  Mine too has a color coded map.  One other thread came undone a bit as well so it took about two minutes to rethread and figure out that the other thread cam undone a bit too.

As far as what to make don't ask me.  I really only use my serger to finish seams and once in awhile do an edge, but I never change a thing on the serger and use only three threads and one needle.  I would be lost without those finished seams though.  I remember my mom sewing when we were little and she would just press seams open and I thought the insides of clothes were so ugly.  I have to have my insides looking nice (I'm a person who often cleans closets b/f cleaning the rest of the house as well).



charlinn said:


> Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney...
> 
> So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!
> 
> I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!


Adorable!  Olivia is the pattern you are looking for.  I want to get it as well, but our stores here do not carry any cute knits.



ibesue said:


> Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????
> 
> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


I hope Molly is OK.  I read ahead and saw they were doing an xray.  Whether it's pnemonia or the flu, it's so hard when a child is so young.  I will most certainly keep her in my thoughts.





canadianjovigirl said:


> Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......
> 
> So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........


Please post some pics when you return from your trip!  I am learning to sew to avoid the expenses, but I just spent over $60 on fabric and supplies for a dress I'm making, so that explains why customs cost so much.



karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.


I love that.  Great look to the skirt and I think you made fabulous fabric choices.



sahm1000 said:


> Thank you!  It is still weighing on me but really each day is getting better.  Do you ever wish that your animals could talk to you?  I think the last 6 weeks of Oscar's life are what is causing me the problems.  I HATED having him outside since he had always been an inside boy.  He never wanted to be outside and really never stayed out for much more than maybe a 1/2 hour.  And here we couldn't let him in these last 6 weeks.  I just want to know that he understood that we still loved him and really wanted him with us and that we hadn't abandoned him.  So if he could just tell me that he understood and knew that he was loved I think it would make it easier for me.


First. chances are Oscar knows you wouldn't abandon him and put him outside for no good reason.  He may not have understood why, but I promise you he knows that's not something you'd ordinarily do so there had to be a reason behind it.  And secondly, and more importantly, YOU need to know that you did what was best for Oscar.  Please be comfortable in knowing that you were trying to give him a chance to extend his life.

I did get teary eyed b/c I've been glancing through old threads looking at pics for inspiration and there was a section where everyone posted pics of their pets and you had posted a few of Oscar.  I could so tell how much you love him.

I've lost two dogs and two cats throughout my life and it's never easy.  Yes, it does get better with time, but I still question myself sometimes about having them put down at the right time, etc.  But in the long run I know I gave those pets a great life full of love and that they coudln't have been in a better home.  I think the same is true for Oscar.  So please grieve as long as you need to, but also please know in your heart that you have put Oscar first and did everything you could for him. 



sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.


How cute!  I can totally see where none of the kids know who Elvis is though.  My children would be clueless.  But half the parents have no clue who my son is this year; he's patchwork Hiro the train and most people just call him Thomas.


----------



## carrie6466

I made a big quote, but I lost it.  I just wanted to say that I love all the stuff that has been posted the last few days!


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



That is really cute.  Love the fabric choices.



sohappy said:


> I



OMG, that is adorable.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

i love the elvis costume! that is adorable!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> My grandgirls always get a lot of attention when they wear their customs.  The most we ever got was when Kadie first wore a pettishirt to Disneyland.  They were fairly new and she had so many people make compliments and check out her outfits!
> Here is the outfit...



I remember Miss Kadie in that awesome pettiskirt pirate outfit!  I had made a corset for AbbyGrace to wear with her pettiskirt the same year.  That was the first time that I ever made anything for someone else, as well.  That corset set was a real hit!  Miss Kadie was and is such a cutie!


----------



## tricia

Here are a couple of pics of my guys as they were leaving for school in costume today.

Tyler in his Wally world Ghost Pirate costume.





And Liam as the Hippie.  We used a converted Tie Dye Mickey Head T-Shirt and I Bell Bottomed some Cords that we got at the local second hand store.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie.  Anyways, I know that I can do this easy. 

Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.


And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.


----------



## woodkins

Tinka_Belle said:


> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



I love it, so creative and cute!!


----------



## luv2go2disney

mom2rtk said:


> I know what you mean! I bought my first bottle in years just a few weeks ago.... don't tell anyone.... but I bought generic!
> 
> I actually worked for a contract sales company, so I did not work directly for the company. I've repped for more products than I can remember now..... It was a great part time career, but I got really tired of the contracts ending and decided to go into the sewing biz full time after my last contract ended in 05. It solved the babysitting problem too. And I get to go on most of the field trips and be here whenever someone is sick. Not to mention running taxi service for soccer practice and after-school stuff!
> 
> Tylenol was the BEST though!



Your right the trade off is worth it!!!



sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.




I LOVE this costume!  Very detailed & I love his hair!!!


----------



## birdie757

Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!


----------



## tricia

Tinka_Belle said:


>



Very cute.



birdie757 said:


>



Adorable.


----------



## mom2rtk

birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!




Great job! I'm loving seeing everyone's take on Tink and the fairies using the Simpy Sweet!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks so much to everyone that complimented  my kids' costumes!!! That really means a lot to me!! 



VBAndrea said:


> And please notice I used th_   I always try to but it doesn't work unless it's photobucket.  Is there some way to reduce other photos when quoting?


No, I don't think there's any way to make the other pictures smaller. You did good!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to do the th_ either.  Anyone care to explain?


There's a handy dandy tutorial in the first post!  



Tweevil said:


> If anyone has any blessing to spare please send them to my boy.  Danny has a fever of 103.7 and I am trying my darndest to get it to go down a bit and it's fighting me.  It's now at 101.5 but will go right back up once the 4 hours for tylenol is at the 3 hour mark...   I have a call into the doc and I am worried because he is rarely sick.
> Thanks guys


I'm sorry he's not feeling well. I hope he's feeling better today.  



tricia said:


>


What handsome boys you have!! Their shirts look great!



HLAuburn said:


> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...


I've been to the parks where my kids got very little attention from their customs.  Then there were trips, like this last one, where we couldn't walk 2 feet without someone stopping us.  I can honestly say I don't do it for the attention they get!  I do it so when I look at them, I'll think how cute they look and it will make me smile!  It's nice when someone appreciates the hard work I've put into an outfit, but it doesn't matter to me a whole lot if they get that extra attention.  

That being said, it was a WHOLE lot of fun to see Arminda and Lydia have the attention of every person at 1900 Park Fare as the stepsisters fawned all over them and screamed and such!  But, that is not the norm!



PrincessMickey said:


>


Are you trying to give me a heart attack!  It's so early in the year for all of that snow! I am NOT looking forward to it! UGH!!



dean556 said:


> I haven't been on the dis in over a year.I didnt post much then was mainly a lurker.Recently found you guys on facebook and thought i would come over and say HI!!


HI!   back!  Hopefully you'll stick around this time!



Camping Griswalds said:


>


WOW!! That dress is FANTASTIC!  Wow!!  The cake is great, too!  Very clever!! That family of yours is gorgeous!



sahm1000 said:


> So in the spirit of hogging the posts, I'll continue!
> 
> I am pretty dissapointed in myself right now.  And I know you guys will understand!  I had planned on doing NBC dresses for my 3 girls and I had started on them and everything!  And my momentum has just kind of fizzled!  I really wanted them to be able to wear the whole outfit to school and it's just not going to happen.  I have decided to just wait and finish them up next year but I  cannot tell you how dissappointed I am!  I have just been in a funk and can't get out of it!  So even though everything is cut out, and appliqued, and even partly sewn, I'm shelving them.  I thought about "cheating" on my design idea and not doing everything that I wanted to the outfit to simplify everything but I wasn't happy with that either.  DO you guys ever do this?
> 
> So I guess I'll skip ahead and get started on their outfits for Thanksgiving.  They're not going to be really Thanksgiving 'y'  but kind of fallish.  And then maybe get started on Christmas after that.
> 
> Okay, post hogging and venting over!


 I have 2 outfits all cut out and ready to be sewn together.  One of them has been in this state for about 2 years and the other one for just over a year.  So, yes, I've been there!  



mom2rtk said:


> Just thought I'd share.... I just mailed my very last Halloween costume by express mail. YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Get ready for the post office to announce that profits have taken a marked dip again, now that I'm hopefully done paying all those express mail fees!
> 
> Of course, it all took longer than I even expected, so now instead of having a few days "off", I have to jump in and take care of a couple more orders, or face even more express mail fees.......
> 
> Regardless.... the wolf has been at the door every day since we got back from Disney..... it's nice to have him back off, even if it's just for a bit!
> 
> And after making 3 adult and 2 child Snow White costumes in the past week (along with a number of other things.....) I'm thinking that new Snow White DVD will sit unopened for a bit longer.........


I just wanted to post a few celebratory bananas for  you! 



charlinn said:


>


That is really cute!! I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to work with knits!  If you want to do this again with a pattern, CarlaC's All the Rage Raglans pattern has a euro hoodie similar to yours.  I think it's a little longer and pointier at the end, though. 



canadianjovigirl said:


> Just wanted to send a big thank you to all of you fabulous creative sewers that post here.  I dont sew, but after seeing all of your creations, did manage to spend $700 on outfits for my youngest to wear on our upcoming trips..............now to fit it all in her suitcase is the next task.....guess i better get on that as our plane leaves in 36 hours for 3 marvelous weeks in Florida......
> 
> So again....thanks for helping me spend a large amount of money, the pictures will be sooooooooo worth it as this is our first trip........


  Have a great trip!!



jham said:


> I'm back!  I missed you all over here!  Except those I hear from all the time on Facebook   I got so busy sewing for my trip, then got home and had a bunch of Halloween costumes to make.  I think I'm finally back to a teeny bit of sanity.  Hopefully I can catch up the "new" thread.  I think I'll just have to leave part 17 behind.  I just booked HoJo for June in hopes that my family will get to go back (we have to get some use out of those APs, right?)  Off to try and catch up...:


How exciting!!! I didn't know you had booked another trip!!  I am having ticker withdrawl. 



karamat said:


> S


That is ADORABLE!!! She looks like such a little sweetie!



sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.


FABULOUS!!!!!!!  Cooper looks absolutely darling!!! That outfit is incredible!!! GREAT job!!! So funny that he didn't get the jokes!



tricia said:


>


I love the hippie costume! The other one freaked me out a bit! LOL!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.


I wish Linnette would come back!  I worry about her and think about often!! Thank you for letting us know about her boy.  I'll pray that he is okay.  

Jenna's Halloween shirt is TOO cute!! She is such a little cutie pie!


----------



## sweetstitches

sohappy said:


>



Awesome!  How long did it take you to apply the sequins?




tricia said:


>



Oops, I lost the hippie picture.  Both costumes are great!




Tinka_Belle said:


>



adorable!


----------



## HeatherSue

birdie757 said:


>



Those are so cute!!  I LOVE your little Snow White! SO sweet!! They're both so pretty!


----------



## sweetstitches

birdie757 said:


>



Very cute!  Your youngest really dones look like a baby Snow White, perfect hair and those gorgeous lips.  Your oldest makes a very pretty Tink!


----------



## birdie757

Ok, now how on earth am I going to be able to stay off the computer looking at all these awesome costumes!  It makes me want to sew something fun but instead I have to sew these awful crib bumpers and dust ruffle...boring


----------



## jessica52877

HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



I like to make customs because I want cute pictures! I love to take pictures and take tons of them. If we don't have customs I like to always coordinate atleast. We don't tend to match but atleast coordinate.

We sometimes will get a compliment here or there on a shirt but most people compliment us and don't realize that they were handmade. They'll ask where we bought them and are floored once they find out I made them. These are all t's. 

The dresses I make for others seem to get tons of compliments and they get stopped here and there and asked about it.

It is something I just enjoy to do!


----------



## LauraP22

charlinn said:


> Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney...
> 
> So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!
> 
> I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!



So cute   I love the Olivia pattern, worth every penny.  It's always my go to pattern for everything.  For cute knit fabrics, check out www.thefabricfairy.com  Amazing stuff!!!


----------



## Steve's Girl

Really just a standard old embroidery question....

Why do most of the designs call for different colors of thread to outline and tack down the material?  Just curious.

Since I now have about a whole 3 days worth of embroidery experience, I feel qualified to make an observation - little girls t shirts are a pain in the patootie to "float" on the hoop and embroider!  It's hard enough to just do it - forget getting anything straight or centered!


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> And WHAT'S with the age limit on trick or treating?   I think Halloween is a great time for everyone to embrace their inner child. We even have parents dressing up with their kids and tick or treating. It's a lot of fun, and we have a line at our door all night long.



No kidding! We don't have an age limit here, and I didn't stop trick-or-treating until I went away to college! 



HLAuburn said:


> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?



This is going to be my first trip making customs for my girls, and the motivation is simple - my whole reason for learning to sew beyond mending and curtains was to be able to have my girls match! The options for buying matching outfits for an 8yo and 1yo are rather slim and quite expensive, and my 8yo has been very clear that half the fun of a little sister is matching dresses. 



ibesue said:


> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



That is adorable! How long did it take to make the top? All the buttons scare me, but that is such a perfect match with the poodle skirt! DD8's Brownie troop is having a sock hop on the 12th so of course I'm making her a poodle skirt as soon as everyone is set for Halloween. I could probably get a shirt done too, so long as its a fairly easy pattern.


----------



## birdie757

sweetstitches said:


> Very cute!  Your youngest really dones look like a baby Snow White, perfect hair and those gorgeous lips.  Your oldest makes a very pretty Tink!



Thanks!  But I can't take the credit for Snow White's cuteness since she is my niece.  But I will gobble up all the compliments on my dd...of course I think she was the prettiest tink at the party...

Heather


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie.  Anyways, I know that I can do this easy.
> 
> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



that turned out really cute!  I like how you did the spider webby collar - very creative!



Steve's Girl said:


> Really just a standard old embroidery question....
> 
> Why do most of the designs call for different colors of thread to outline and tack down the material?  Just curious.
> 
> Since I now have about a whole 3 days worth of embroidery experience, I feel qualified to make an observation - little girls t shirts are a pain in the patootie to "float" on the hoop and embroider!  It's hard enough to just do it - forget getting anything straight or centered!




the reason that the colors change is that is the way the machine knows to shop stitching to let you put the fabric down for the tack down.  The machine actually thinks that it has stopped so that you can change the thread color.  Actually, it is stopping so that you can put the fabric down.  Same thing after the tack down, it will change colors so that you can remove the hoop and trim the fabric.  Of course, you can stitch this out in any color that you want, it is just the digitizers way of telling your computerized embroidery machine to stop.


----------



## HeatherSue

Steve's Girl said:


> Really just a standard old embroidery question....
> 
> Why do most of the designs call for different colors of thread to outline and tack down the material?  Just curious.
> 
> Since I now have about a whole 3 days worth of embroidery experience, I feel qualified to make an observation - little girls t shirts are a pain in the patootie to "float" on the hoop and embroider!  It's hard enough to just do it - forget getting anything straight or centered!



The first stitch is so you know where to lay the design.  It needs to stop after that so you can lay the fabric down. So, I change the color between the steps so the machine will stop. You don't actually have to change the thread, though!  

T-shirts are a pain in the patootie to embroider- period!  Does your machine have a "fix" button, or something that will run a tack stitch all around the inside of your hoop? My machine will run a rectangle around the outside of the design if I hit "fix" and then it will hold the shirt into place better.


----------



## jham

karamat said:


> So cute!  I told DH that I want to go to WDW in October next year because I have so many Halloween themed outfits in my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy!  from the SW side of Houston
> 
> 
> 
> What long-arm do you have?  I'm going to test-drive a Gammill this weekend or next.
> 
> 
> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



That is adorable!!!



sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.



That Cooper is just the cutest thing ever and I love him in his Elvis costume!!!  You are so talented Stacy!



tricia said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my guys as they were leaving for school in costume today.
> 
> Tyler in his Wally world Ghost Pirate costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Liam as the Hippie.  We used a converted Tie Dye Mickey Head T-Shirt and I Bell Bottomed some Cords that we got at the local second hand store.



Great costumes!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie.  Anyways, I know that I can do this easy.
> 
> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



I love that bat collar!  Very cool!  The black widow scares me a little though.  I just got rid of the one in my sewing room window well. 



birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!



They look so cute!

I have halloween costume pictures but I'm not going to post until I get ones of Jayden in costume with full face makeup.  She is Sally Stitches and has dressed up twice with just the stitches on her face but not the blue face.  I told her I'd only do that once since I'm going to have to try and mix the  makeup to get the right shade of blue.    I need to post a few trip photos too!


----------



## VBAndrea

Tinka_Belle said:


> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.


That is awesome!  Great collar  I am in the process of making an AK top similar to that except I made each fabric have a single point.  I really like how you combined the two fabrics to go into a point on the skirt.  I also think I'm making mine a bit longer (didn't have dd here to measure when I made the pattern) so mine may be more of a dress that a shirt, but I just paln on having her wear leggings under it.



birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!


Adorable!  And that's part of why I am not letting my dd see any of her customs -- she'll want to wear them before Disney and I fear the worst.

I know I had more quotes -- someone must have stolen them.  Great outfits all around and I really enjoy seeing the Halloween costumes.


----------



## Steve's Girl

revrob said:


> that turned out really cute!  I like how you did the spider webby collar - very creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason that the colors change is that is the way the machine knows to shop stitching to let you put the fabric down for the tack down.  The machine actually thinks that it has stopped so that you can change the thread color.  Actually, it is stopping so that you can put the fabric down.  Same thing after the tack down, it will change colors so that you can remove the hoop and trim the fabric.  Of course, you can stitch this out in any color that you want, it is just the digitizers way of telling your computerized embroidery machine to stop.





HeatherSue said:


> The first stitch is so you know where to lay the design.  It needs to stop after that so you can lay the fabric down. So, I change the color between the steps so the machine will stop. You don't actually have to change the thread, though!
> 
> T-shirts are a pain in the patootie to embroider- period!  Does your machine have a "fix" button, or something that will run a tack stitch all around the inside of your hoop? My machine will run a rectangle around the outside of the design if I hit "fix" and then it will hold the shirt into place better.




Thanks for the explanation on the thread colors.  I've been changing the thread everytime and thinking what a pain that was!

Yes, I can do a "fix" or basting stitch around the whole design.  However, I feel like I need at least four hands to hold the rest of the shirt out of the way while it stiches!  I've only ruined two shirts so far! (and broke three needles)


----------



## revrob

Steve's Girl said:


> Thanks for the explanation on the thread colors.  I've been changing the thread everytime and thinking what a pain that was!
> 
> Yes, I can do a "fix" or basting stitch around the whole design.  However, I feel like I need at least four hands to hold the rest of the shirt out of the way while it stiches!  I've only ruined two shirts so far! (and broke three needles)



embroidering tshirts is not for the faint of heart!  You definitely have to babysit the machine while it is stitching and make sure your shirt is up and out of the way or it will ruin quick!


----------



## KAA1972

Love this!


----------



## KAA1972

ireland_nicole said:


> Bootiful!!!!



Such a pretty dress!!


----------



## jerenaud

Colleen27 said:


> That is adorable! How long did it take to make the top? All the buttons scare me, but that is such a perfect match with the poodle skirt! DD8's Brownie troop is having a sock hop on the 12th so of course I'm making her a poodle skirt as soon as everyone is set for Halloween. I could probably get a shirt done too, so long as its a fairly easy pattern.



Buttons scare me too - so I didn't put them on the bowling shirts I made.  I had my husband put on snaps instead.  I have snap pliars and had matching snaps though - so it was easy.  But they're not expensive to buy.  

Erica


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

sorry, this is off topic but I know some of you have blogs so I was hoping someone could help me out.  how do you put photobucket pics on your blog?    i just can't seem to figure it out!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Thanks for all of the compliments on my daughters dress and cake.  She has wanted this for quite some time, and it was nice that it all came together so beautifully.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I know I've missed a ton of cute stuff, but it was adorable - ALL of it!



karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.



Cute skirt!  I really like those fabrics.



sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.



He so cute as Elvis! You did a great job on that costume.  Love that the teachers made Elvis jokes all day.



Tinka_Belle said:


> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



Cool shirt!  



birdie757 said:


>



Aaawwww! They look so cute!  Our town Halloween party got rained (& tornado-watched) out last night.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks for the compliments on Jenna's shirt. You guys are too kind. I can't wait to see the AK dress. The points on the dress weren't my idea. I borrowed from someone else. I think it was someone from here. They made a skirt with the same black and white fabric and spider web fabric. I wish I could have made it a little longer, but it can't be seen as a dress or they might call me about it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

charlinn said:


> Not Disney...but I could modify it to be Disney...
> 
> So I attempted a Euro Hoodie Top!!  Here it is...I don't have a pattern, so I just "winged it".  My daughter loves it and has not taken it off since I finished it.  I made the bodice a little too small...but she doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> I bought this knit fabric about a year ago...I thougth knit would be hard to work with...it was easy!
> 
> I am so going to find the pattern for those Euro Knit Dresses, now!!



Great job!!



ibesue said:


> Well, my quotes got lost again, so I went back and got a few... so they are way out of order.
> 
> Another request for some prayers.  Miss Molly was sick with a fever earlier this week and then got better.  Today it has come back with a bad cough.  They are taking her to the doctor right now as she is just over a year and they said it can go back quickly.  I was suppose to be headed that way this afternoon.    I feel compelled to go help, but do I want to be exposed to the flu????
> 
> So I was finishing up Miss Kadie's daytime halloween costume, but now I am not sure if I will be going to see her.  Here is my version of the 50's twirl skirt!  I used CarlaC's bowling shirt and her flouncy skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back


Love Both of these!!!


karamat said:


> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.


Old Navy had some; I know brown is hard to find, so I bought 2 in DD's size  I love that apples fabric, and am thrilled to see your skirt- I just bought the pattern but haven't had time to play with it yet- I don't know if mine will look as good as yours, though!



sohappy said:


>


Oh my Gosh, that is just the cutest costume ever!!  And you did an amazing job on it!!!


Tinka_Belle said:


> I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie.  Anyways, I know that I can do this easy.
> 
> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.


I love the shirt!  Please let Linette know we're praying for her DS, and miss her!


birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!


Great costumes- congrats!  The girls look amazing!


----------



## sahm1000

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hannah at her heaviest was only 165. but her mom was 190 & her dad was 230 - his name was Rambo, mom was Layla. We got her from a breeder in WV. and have had her since she was old enough to leave her mom - 6wks? maybe it was 8wks? She was only 7lbs 3oz then. I think she was the runt of the litter. But she grew and was playful & tore both her ACL's in her knees and I know she has arthritis. And thet she can't see in the dark too well, we have to turn the lights on for her to go down the steps now. She is getting very grey in the muzzle. other than that she seems to be ok. I am mostly hoping that she goes in her sleep one night - I can't deal with her being sick. I think it will be too hard. I am a RN and I can't help but try to save except when they don't want to be saved. DH wants to get a bloodhound after Hannah - I veto'd that! Not sure if we will get another Mastiff or not. I think that if it is another big dog it will be but if we get something smaller than obviously not.Juliet however did tell me the other day that the pug puppy in the pet store looked just like Hannah.




Oscar was mostly blind too, and had been since we got him.  We got him from a breeder in Iowa.  We paid full price for him (blind and all!) but looking back on it, I question the breeder's ethics.  He had so many problems that I wonder if it was from breeding.  Either way he was my baby and well worth it to me!

Making the decision to put him down was a hard one for us and we waited and hoped that he would get better but in the end the vet told us that she thought he probably had a tumor and there really wasn't anything we could do about it.  I knew that most of all I didn't want him to suffer.  We'll see about another one though, right now I've had about all I can handle!




sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.




That is a fantastic costume!  Absolutely love it and you did a wonderful job on it!  I can only imagine how long that took to do!  




Tinka_Belle said:


> I think that he understood. I think that they understand more than most people think. I actually do wish that dogs could talk. That would be nice to know what is going on in my dog's mind. I am afraid that when we leave her home to go places that she is scared without us.



I know!  I just want to be able to talk to him!  I think he did understand b/c he would usually whine (a LOT) if he wanted in and the last 6 weeks he never whined until it was night time and he wanted us to put him in the garage.  



VBAndrea said:


> My serger came threaded and I think most do.  To change the thread I knot it and run it through.  Except for last night when one spool ran out -- I so thought I had enough to finish my straight seam and have enough left to knot the thread.  Well, I did have enough to finish the straight seem with about three mm to spare, so I had to rethread and it went pretty well.  Mine too has a color coded map.  One other thread came undone a bit as well so it took about two minutes to rethread and figure out that the other thread cam undone a bit too.
> 
> As far as what to make don't ask me.  I really only use my serger to finish seams and once in awhile do an edge, but I never change a thing on the serger and use only three threads and one needle.  I would be lost without those finished seams though.  I remember my mom sewing when we were little and she would just press seams open and I thought the insides of clothes were so ugly.  I have to have my insides looking nice (I'm a person who often cleans closets b/f cleaning the rest of the house as well).
> 
> 
> 
> Please post some pics when you return from your trip!  I am learning to sew to avoid the expenses, but I just spent over $60 on fabric and supplies for a dress I'm making, so that explains why customs cost so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First. chances are Oscar knows you wouldn't abandon him and put him outside for no good reason.  He may not have understood why, but I promise you he knows that's not something you'd ordinarily do so there had to be a reason behind it.  And secondly, and more importantly, YOU need to know that you did what was best for Oscar.  Please be comfortable in knowing that you were trying to give him a chance to extend his life.
> 
> I did get teary eyed b/c I've been glancing through old threads looking at pics for inspiration and there was a section where everyone posted pics of their pets and you had posted a few of Oscar.  I could so tell how much you love him.
> 
> I've lost two dogs and two cats throughout my life and it's never easy.  Yes, it does get better with time, but I still question myself sometimes about having them put down at the right time, etc.  But in the long run I know I gave those pets a great life full of love and that they coudln't have been in a better home.  I think the same is true for Oscar.  So please grieve as long as you need to, but also please know in your heart that you have put Oscar first and did everything you could for him.



Ironing the seams open drives me crazy!  My MIL likes to sew for my girls so she made their Halloween costumes and she never finishes any of the seams (doesn't even zig zag which is what I did before I had a serger).  With the costumes it's not such a big deal but it really drives me crazy with their pj's that she makes them.  The flannel gets so unraveled and tangly that it ends up being a mess!

And as far as saving money when sewing, yeah, I've gotten over that!  I promise I haven't saved ONE CENT by sewing after you add up the costs of all of my fabric stash, three machines, and all of the supplies!  Just don't tell my DH!!!!

Thanks so much for the support about my Oscar too.  I am just mssing my guy!



tricia said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my guys as they were leaving for school in costume today.
> 
> Tyler in his Wally world Ghost Pirate costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Liam as the Hippie.  We used a converted Tie Dye Mickey Head T-Shirt and I Bell Bottomed some Cords that we got at the local second hand store.



Love the bell bottom cords!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie.  Anyways, I know that I can do this easy.
> 
> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



Very cute shirt Crystal!  You did a fantastic job!



birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!



SO cute! Love their costumes!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been to the parks where my kids got very little attention from their customs.  Then there were trips, like this last one, where we couldn't walk 2 feet without someone stopping us.  I can honestly say I don't do it for the attention they get!  I do it so when I look at them, I'll think how cute they look and it will make me smile!  It's nice when someone appreciates the hard work I've put into an outfit, but it doesn't matter to me a whole lot if they get that extra attention.
> 
> That being said, it was a WHOLE lot of fun to see Arminda and Lydia have the attention of every person at 1900 Park Fare as the stepsisters fawned all over them and screamed and such!  But, that is not the norm!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 outfits all cut out and ready to be sewn together.  One of them has been in this state for about 2 years and the other one for just over a year.  So, yes, I've been there!



I like sewing for my girls b/c they like it!  They love having things that I've made and I know it's just a matter of time before they outgrow that unfortunately!  I bet the stepsisters loved Arminda and Lydia's dresses!  How did Sawyer do this time?


Glad to know that I'm not the only one with the unfinished outfits!  Unfortunately it's the dresses I wanted to make with your designs.  Glad I made them shirts with the designs though.  



Colleen27 said:


> No kidding! We don't have an age limit here, and I didn't stop trick-or-treating until I went away to college!
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be my first trip making customs for my girls, and the motivation is simple - my whole reason for learning to sew beyond mending and curtains was to be able to have my girls match! The options for buying matching outfits for an 8yo and 1yo are rather slim and quite expensive, and my 8yo has been very clear that half the fun of a little sister is matching dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> That is adorable! How long did it take to make the top? All the buttons scare me, but that is such a perfect match with the poodle skirt! DD8's Brownie troop is having a sock hop on the 12th so of course I'm making her a poodle skirt as soon as everyone is set for Halloween. I could probably get a shirt done too, so long as its a fairly easy pattern.



Don't be scared of the bowling shirt!  Carla's directions are fantastic!  And if your sewing machine does button holes in one step it's a breeze!



jham said:


> I have halloween costume pictures but I'm not going to post until I get ones of Jayden in costume with full face makeup.  She is Sally Stitches and has dressed up twice with just the stitches on her face but not the blue face.  I told her I'd only do that once since I'm going to have to try and mix the  makeup to get the right shade of blue.    I need to post a few trip photos too!



Hurry and put that make-up on her!  I want to see the pics!


----------



## twob4him

HLAuburn said:


> So I have a question for you ladies (and Tom  )...
> 
> Do your kids get lots of compliments and "ohhs and ahhs" at the parks when they wear customs?  Do you feel like they get special attention because of their outfits?
> 
> What motivates you to spend the time, effort, and money to make special clothes for DW?
> 
> Planning the kids' outfits for the trip is half the fun for me, but I have to admit, I like it when they get special attention from people because they're dressed cute.  Is that wrong!?
> 
> Just curious...



I havent read everyone else's responses yet but here are mine....

1. I love  to sew!
2. I have three girls and they love to coordinate and match! And I think it will make cute pictures too! 
3. There is nothing else like it when my girls put on something I have made them (or someone else made for them) and they dance and twirl and laugh and smile and say "Thank you mommy....I love it!".
4. In terms of sewing for Disney trip...there is nothing out there like what I have made and I think that is pretty cool! I hope it makes them feel extra special!!!
5. I was going to say its less expensive but I havent scientifically proved that yet.....lol


----------



## anggye

It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.

JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.

I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.

I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays. 
Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.


----------



## catycatcat4

Hey guys im having trouble with my sewing machine the thread is lose and sligtly lose i have played with the speed and tention settings i can't seem to fix it can somone help plz message me!


----------



## jham

anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.



oh no!  So sorry about your SIL.  That is so sad that she was so close to a transplant.  I'm also sorry you were all sick right before your trip!  I'm so excited you saw half my family!   We totally wore our pumpkin mickey shirts at DHS!  I think it was Saturday.  Where were they?  I'm wondering where Lily and I were.   Probably a potty stop.


----------



## VBAndrea

anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.



I am so sorry to hear about your SIL.  I will definitely be keeping your family in my thoughts.

I am also really sorry to hear that the majority of you had swine flu.  But good news on the compliments on the customs and especially someone wanting your card -- how flattering that must have been.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## angel23321

UGH..I need a kick in the butt. I'm so exhausted from work that I have no energy to go sew.  I have three half made customs and lots of shirts to embroider.  And we leave in 21 DAYS!  I finished costumes for halloween and goody bags for Emma's birthday party. Tomorrow I have to work on her cake so I don't know if I'll get to sew then either. 

And next weekend we'll be away so no sewing then either. SIGH.  

I love everything that's been posted..I've been reading but no time to post...work is just insane.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Happy Halloween!! Our therapy services department dressed up as Phillies fans today at work and won for best group. It was a fun day as the kids came in for therapy dressed up, doctors were dressed up, everyone had a great time!! The patients trick or treated around the hospital in the morning (costumes were provided for the kiddos who didnt have them) and then we had a parade after lunch and there were a LOT of participants - a panel of patients are the judges!!! lol - of course - we did bribe them with some popcorn!!!





Does anyone know of a FREE PE Design 8 tutorial????? Its kinda tricky!! Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.



I'm so sorry about your SIL. your family is going through a lot right now, I'm glad you posted and shared with us; I'll be praying for your family.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Happy Halloween!! Our therapy services department dressed up as Phillies fans today at work and won for best group. It was a fun day as the kids came in for therapy dressed up, doctors were dressed up, everyone had a great time!! The patients trick or treated around the hospital in the morning (costumes were provided for the kiddos who didnt have them) and then we had a parade after lunch and there were a LOT of participants - a panel of patients are the judges!!! lol - of course - we did bribe them with some popcorn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a FREE PE Design 8 tutorial????? Its kinda tricky!! Thanks!!



Can't help on the tutorial, but it looks like a Great Day!!


----------



## kathyell

Goodness me, I love the stuff that's just been posted! All the Halloween outfits and costumes are just wonderful, and I love the ruffly fall skirt. I made a note of the manufacturer name for the pattern used on that ruffle skirt because it was just lovely.

In other news, is there anyone we know in the movie that Disney posted at this link pointing you toward a movie they made comprised of still pictures of people's costumes who came to an MNSSHP? I've seen some costumes posted here of the same characters that I thought were nicer than the ones they chose! (Is it mean to say that? )


----------



## teresajoy

Benita  I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar. I know how much you loved him. 



PrincessArminda said:


> wow you guys look wet


Hi baby! 


HeatherSue said:


> The only thing I changed on Tessa's was that I added ears to the hood.  I made her tail separate so if someone pulled on it at school, they wouldn't pull her pants down (ask Teresa why I thought of that).



HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do NOT speak of that! 




HeatherSue said:


>


Look at those cuties!!! You did a great job on those! 


waughzee said:


> I love Sawyer's Killer Whale costume, very original!
> 
> Here are my latest bow centers!


That is so cute!! 


Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa you had asked for pictures of my daughters dress and cake...here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is all of my family All of them have birthdays in Summer.  July, 18th, July 20th, July 24th and August 2nd!



Thanks for the pictures Maureen!!! Audrey Grace looks so pretty in that dress!!! I love it!!!! The cake is so cute too! Did you make that? 

I hadn't seen a pictuer of your middle boy in awhile. He is growing up! You guys are such a great looking family! 



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks so much to everyone that complimented  my kids' costumes!!! That really means a lot to me!!
> 
> 
> That being said, it was a WHOLE lot of fun to see Arminda and Lydia have the attention of every person at 1900 Park Fare as the stepsisters fawned all over them and screamed and such!  But, that is not the norm!



I think that was the highlight of my trip!!! I still need to get that video from you. I guess I need to get you our pictures too! 



anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> .



I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL.


----------



## mommy2allgirls

Wow, it has been at least a year since I replied here! I have had a disabling illness and things have been crazy. I am sure I am not even remembered here but that is ok. I would just love to join right back in if that is ok!

I had a question. My daughter is going to be turning 3 in December and I was wondering who could make a cute outfit for her with a price of 15 dollars? Maybe a pillowcase dress or something. Due to my illness I have lost the ability to make stuff like this. If someone could help me out I would appreciate it but I understand if that isn't allowed or no one can help just thought I would ask


----------



## VBAndrea

I am scanning through old posts to get some ideas and ran across two things I saw photos of that I was interested in.

1. How do you make I Spy Bags?  I actually think I can figure out how to make them except for what is used for the clear layer?

2. Fur cuffs???  Is the crochet pattern the only one and if so is it hard?  I can crochet a little, but really only know how to make a couple of things.


----------



## NiniMorris

karamat said:


> What long-arm do you have?  I'm going to test-drive a Gammill this weekend or next.



First, I have to say I think that skirt is adorable!

Second...I have a Kenquilt.  It is not one of the 'bigger' brand names.  It was not my first choice...or my second or third choice for that matter.  But the price was RIGHT!  FREE!!  My hubby's cousin had it in her barn!  She moved and didn't have a place for it anymore.  So it made the 8 hour trip home with me.  We had a few bumps along the way and for a while I thought it was a monstrosity.  But in the past 2 and a half years we have become great friends.    

I've test drove the Gammill and APQS.  When I get the money I'm getting one of them. (although the A-1 is nice too)  My advice is to get the biggest one you can afford.  I can guarantee that every bell and whistle that you don't get will drive you crazy!  (I hope that made sense...when I re-read it not so much!!)

And lastly....my serger came in!!!

As luck would have it, I ended up learning how to thread it right away.  It took me a while to get it right, but it doesn't intimidate me anymore.  I managed to have just enough time before bed last night to practice my first rolled hem...so my Thanksgiving project is back on...new tablecloth and napkins for all 22 of us!  (I think we are using 4 tables this year). Even hubby saw the advantage of the much prettier 'finished' seams.  

Sorry to be so wordy...but I hate house cleaning on Saturday...so I'm trying anything to keep from getting ready for family visits this evening!

Have a great, Happy, spooky and safe Halloween!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is an ADORABLE party dress!!  Ohhh to have a little girl
> 
> My machine is BROKEN *sigh*  I'm sure there's something worse than a broken sewing machine, but right now, I can't imagine what!
> 
> $100 later it is fixed, so I'll be making the 2 hour round trip to pick it up tomorrow...We leave next Thursday for WDW!!  I've got SO MUCH SEWING TO DO!!



I'll tell you whats worse than one broken machine...TWO!  I figured out the problem I was having on the flag fabric, the feed dogs on my Viking weren't pushing it through, so it bunched up and sewed blobs instead of nice satin stitch lines.  No problem, I've got the Brother machine, all I have to do it take off the embroidery unit.  I was making great progress until it started making a terrible squeaky noise, and the fly wheel is so stiff I can't turn it anymore.  I have no idea what's wrong with it, only I know it needs to go to the machine Dr.  Both are going in for service, so I feel your pain.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sohappy said:


> I just love this thread!  All of the creativity and THE kindest, most helpful thread on the DIS.  I always lurk, but don't always post comments.  I do love everything.  I thought I would post a few pics of Cooper in his halloween costume.  He didn't really want to be Elvis, but I finally talked him into it.  After all of the attention he got at his school parade, he is glad.  Though he did say, "mom, none of the kids knew who I was, even after I told them.  All the teachers did though.  But they kept saying stuff like, Cooper has left the kitchen all day".  Poor kid, he wasn't in on the joke.  He says "thank ya, thank ya very much" like a pro.
> 
> 
> I have since tacked down the inside facing (it is topstitched, but still sticking up for some reason) and I tacked the belt down so that it will stay up-  poor kid doesn't have hips, waist anything to hold it up.



Sorry to quote this without pics, but I can never figure out where to put the TH to make them smaller!

Awesome costume, he's such a cutie.  How long and how many rhinestones did it take to give it that much bling?!!!


----------



## Stephres

VBAndrea said:


> I am scanning through old posts to get some ideas and ran across two things I saw photos of that I was interested in.
> 
> 1. How do you make I Spy Bags?  I actually think I can figure out how to make them except for what is used for the clear layer?
> 
> 2. Fur cuffs???  Is the crochet pattern the only one and if so is it hard?  I can crochet a little, but really only know how to make a couple of things.



I have made the I Spy bags so I can help with one question.

I used vinyl, found in the home decorating section. They had different thicknesses, but I just randomly picked one and it worked. It comes with tissue on one side, do not remove it! It helps the vinyl go through the machine and not get stuck on the foot. After sewing I just gently rip it off. 

These are the directions I used. HTH!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

revrob said:


> embroidering tshirts is not for the faint of heart!  You definitely have to babysit the machine while it is stitching and make sure your shirt is up and out of the way or it will ruin quick!




Nobody told me this, so I attempted a t-shirt as my first project and had no problems.  Now I'm scared!  The biggest pita for me was making sure it was centered, that took longer than the actual embroidery part.  The only trick I remember my mom doing is using big clips, the squeeze style paper clips,  to keep the shirt out of the way, you still have to watch it, but it did help.  I was also working on adult t-shirts, maybe that's easier than smaller sizes.  The clips helped  keep the excess shirt fabric from rolling over into the design area, I just held the bunched up parts together with it.  They weren't in a place to interfere with the mechanism


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

kathyell said:


> Goodness me, I love the stuff that's just been posted! All the Halloween outfits and costumes are just wonderful, and I love the ruffly fall skirt. I made a note of the manufacturer name for the pattern used on that ruffle skirt because it was just lovely.
> 
> In other news, is there anyone we know in the movie that Disney posted at this link pointing you toward a movie they made comprised of still pictures of people's costumes who came to an MNSSHP? I've seen some costumes posted here of the same characters that I thought were nicer than the ones they chose! (Is it mean to say that? )




I saw the first "ghost couple" they were behind us waiting for the parade!  And I agree, I've seen better costumes here.  My thought was, "Hey, I made my costumes, some of these are just store bought!"


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> First, I have to say I think that skirt is adorable!
> 
> Second...I have a Kenquilt.  It is not one of the 'bigger' brand names.  It was not my first choice...or my second or third choice for that matter.  But the price was RIGHT!  FREE!!  My hubby's cousin had it in her barn!  She moved and didn't have a place for it anymore.  So it made the 8 hour trip home with me.  We had a few bumps along the way and for a while I thought it was a monstrosity.  But in the past 2 and a half years we have become great friends.
> 
> I've test drove the Gammill and APQS.  When I get the money I'm getting one of them. (although the A-1 is nice too)  My advice is to get the biggest one you can afford.  I can guarantee that every bell and whistle that you don't get will drive you crazy!  (I hope that made sense...when I re-read it not so much!!)
> 
> And lastly....my serger came in!!!
> 
> As luck would have it, I ended up learning how to thread it right away.  It took me a while to get it right, but it doesn't intimidate me anymore.  I managed to have just enough time before bed last night to practice my first rolled hem...so my Thanksgiving project is back on...new tablecloth and napkins for all 22 of us!  (I think we are using 4 tables this year). Even hubby saw the advantage of the much prettier 'finished' seams.
> 
> Sorry to be so wordy...but I hate house cleaning on Saturday...so I'm trying anything to keep from getting ready for family visits this evening!
> 
> Have a great, Happy, spooky and safe Halloween!
> 
> 
> Nini



 Congrats on your serger!!  You won't be able to imagine how you lived without it; it makes seams and of course rolled hems and lettuce edges soooooooooooooo much easier!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'll tell you whats worse than one broken machine...TWO!  I figured out the problem I was having on the flag fabric, the feed dogs on my Viking weren't pushing it through, so it bunched up and sewed blobs instead of nice satin stitch lines.  No problem, I've got the Brother machine, all I have to do it take off the embroidery unit.  I was making great progress until it started making a terrible squeaky noise, and the fly wheel is so stiff I can't turn it anymore.  I have no idea what's wrong with it, only I know it needs to go to the machine Dr.  Both are going in for service, so I feel your pain.



Oh no!!!  Sorry about your "babies"- hope they're fixed soon!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!  I hope you all have a safe day and you all stay healthy!


----------



## HeatherSue

Steve's Girl said:


> Thanks for the explanation on the thread colors.  I've been changing the thread everytime and thinking what a pain that was!
> 
> Yes, I can do a "fix" or basting stitch around the whole design.  However, I feel like I need at least four hands to hold the rest of the shirt out of the way while it stiches!  I've only ruined two shirts so far! (and broke three needles)


I've been there, numerous times! However, I think of holes in shirts as an opportunity for an extra applique! 



KAA1972 said:


> Love this!


Whatcha lovin'?



jerenaud said:


> Buttons scare me too - so I didn't put them on the bowling shirts I made.  I had my husband put on snaps instead.  I have snap pliars and had matching snaps though - so it was easy.  But they're not expensive to buy.
> 
> Erica


I feel like such a doofus because I can NOT work those stinkin' snap pliers!  Sometimes I don't have a problem, but I was trying to put them on something the other day and I ended up ruining 3 snaps and then gave up!  I ended up just doing buttons instead.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Jenna's shirt. You guys are too kind. I can't wait to see the AK dress. The points on the dress weren't my idea. I borrowed from someone else. I think it was someone from here. They made a skirt with the same black and white fabric and spider web fabric. I wish I could have made it a little longer, but it can't be seen as a dress or they might call me about it.


She can't wear a dress to school?!  What's a girly-girl like Jenna to do? 



sahm1000 said:


> 1)Ironing the seams open drives me crazy!  My MIL likes to sew for my girls so she made their Halloween costumes and she never finishes any of the seams (doesn't even zig zag which is what I did before I had a serger).  With the costumes it's not such a big deal but it really drives me crazy with their pj's that she makes them.  The flannel gets so unraveled and tangly that it ends up being a mess!
> 
> 2)And as far as saving money when sewing, yeah, I've gotten over that!  I promise I haven't saved ONE CENT by sewing after you add up the costs of all of my fabric stash, three machines, and all of the supplies!  Just don't tell my DH!!!!
> 
> 3)I like sewing for my girls b/c they like it!  They love having things that I've made and I know it's just a matter of time before they outgrow that unfortunately!  I bet the stepsisters loved Arminda and Lydia's dresses!  How did Sawyer do this time?


1) When I first started sewing, before I knew any better, I didn't finish my seams at all.  When I look at those first outfits I made, I cringe! Finishing the edges also helps the seams hold together better!  

2) Yeah, sewing is NOT a money saver!   

3) Sawyer did great this time! He even gave Drizella a kiss...then he threw up...   I'm thinking I really need to write a TR!!



anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park. The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.


You are in need of some serious s I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL.  That must be so hard for you.  Your trip to DL must have been so bittersweet. 

You should have said something to Jham's Mike!  He tolerates us crazy disboutiquers pretty well! 



catycatcat4 said:


> Hey guys im having trouble with my sewing machine the thread is lose and sligtly lose i have played with the speed and tention settings i can't seem to fix it can somone help plz message me!


Hmm....I'm not sure!  Have you tried completely unthreading the upper thread and the bobbin?  This sounds silly, but have you tried turning it off and then turning it back on again?  



angel23321 said:


> UGH..I need a kick in the butt. I'm so exhausted from work that I have no energy to go sew.  I have three half made customs and lots of shirts to embroider.  And we leave in 21 DAYS!  I finished costumes for halloween and goody bags for Emma's birthday party. Tomorrow I have to work on her cake so I don't know if I'll get to sew then either.


Consider yourself kicked in the hiney! 



billwendy said:


> Does anyone know of a FREE PE Design 8 tutorial????? Its kinda tricky!! Thanks!!


Those outfits are GREAT, Wendy!!! Love it!

When I was trying to learn Embird, I never found a free tutorial that helped me one iota.  I finally broke down and bought an expensive tutorial! 



teresajoy said:


> HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do NOT speak of that!
> 
> I think that was the highlight of my trip!!! I still need to get that video from you. I guess I need to get you our pictures too!


Maybe YOU don't speak of it- MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  You're lucky no one asked to hear the story.  I take that back!  Steph asked me on the phone and I told her.  She was mortified for you.

I want all of your pictures, too!  We need to do a disk exchange!




VBAndrea said:


> 1. How do you make I Spy Bags?  I actually think I can figure out how to make them except for what is used for the clear layer?


When I made eye spy bags, I used one of the kid's clear beach balls (that had a hole in it) for the window part.  It worked great!  I also used a teflon presser foot that worked GREAT! 



NiniMorris said:


> Sorry to be so wordy...but I hate house cleaning on Saturday...so I'm trying anything to keep from getting ready for family visits this evening!


I'm right there with yah!  Congrats on your serger- and for learning to thread it already!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'll tell you whats worse than one broken machine...TWO!  I figured out the problem I was having on the flag fabric, the feed dogs on my Viking weren't pushing it through, so it bunched up and sewed blobs instead of nice satin stitch lines.  No problem, I've got the Brother machine, all I have to do it take off the embroidery unit.  I was making great progress until it started making a terrible squeaky noise, and the fly wheel is so stiff I can't turn it anymore.  I have no idea what's wrong with it, only I know it needs to go to the machine Dr.  Both are going in for service, so I feel your pain.


Both Teresa and I also have a Viking machine and a Brother machine.  Welcome to the club!  I have a Viking embroidery machine and a regular Brother and Teresa has a Brother embroidery machine and a regular (rather old) Viking. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I saw the first "ghost couple" they were behind us waiting for the parade!  And I agree, I've seen better costumes here.  My thought was, "Hey, I made my costumes, some of these are just store bought!"


Well, Disney probably doesn't want to promote homemade costumes!! If everyone made their own, they'd lose a lot of money! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I hope you all have a safe day and you all stay healthy!




And I hope they're all warmer than we are here in Michigan!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Maybe YOU don't speak of it- MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  You're lucky no one asked to hear the story.  I take that back!  Steph asked me on the phone and I told her.  She was mortified for you.



Of course, now you know we want to hear the story, right?


----------



## sweetstitches

revrob said:


> the reason that the colors change is that is the way the machine knows to shop stitching to let you put the fabric down for the tack down.  The machine actually thinks that it has stopped so that you can change the thread color.  Actually, it is stopping so that you can put the fabric down.  Same thing after the tack down, it will change colors so that you can remove the hoop and trim the fabric.  Of course, you can stitch this out in any color that you want, it is just the digitizers way of telling your computerized embroidery machine to stop.




I didn't know that either.  Thanks for the explanation.




anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.



I'm very sorry that your family has been having such a hard time lately.  It's very sad that your sil wasn't able to get the transplant.  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'll tell you whats worse than one broken machine...TWO!  I figured out the problem I was having on the flag fabric, the feed dogs on my Viking weren't pushing it through, so it bunched up and sewed blobs instead of nice satin stitch lines.  No problem, I've got the Brother machine, all I have to do it take off the embroidery unit.  I was making great progress until it started making a terrible squeaky noise, and the fly wheel is so stiff I can't turn it anymore.  I have no idea what's wrong with it, only I know it needs to go to the machine Dr.  Both are going in for service, so I feel your pain.






Are you sure that the flag material isn't somehow shredding a little pieces are getting stuck in the bobbin area?



Does anyone use any aides to help center designs on t-shirts?  I know that there are several out there, I just don't know if they are worth the money.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.

So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????

Oh - I once had the same type of problem with my machine (old kennmore) -it squealed terribly and the wheel got tighter and tighter and tighter. I had been sewing a lot of flannel, and all the fuzz collected and made it seize up - DH cleaned and then oiled everything that could be oiled, let it sit overnight and the next day it was back to its old self!! hope you can figure yours out!!

Heather - okay - you HAVE tell the story!! Oh, i cant consistantly do that snap thingy either!!!


----------



## rie'smom

revrob said:


> Of course, now you know we want to hear the story, right?



Right!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I dropped off the Brother today for the repair, and the machine dr said it's probably stiff from sitting for several years, the bearings dry out from lack of use apparently.  Kinda like me, I exercise and then I hurt!    The good news is a regular servicing on it will cure it, and I'm only losing a week with it.  As for the Viking, it just doesn't like to do satin stitch on flag fabric, straight stitching and a small zigzag to hold down the applique pieces don't bother it, and it's sewing fine on regular fabric.  I'll still send it in for service when Brother comes home, it's time for that anyway.


----------



## teresajoy

mommy2allgirls said:


> Wow, it has been at least a year since I replied here! I have had a disabling illness and things have been crazy. I am sure I am not even remembered here but that is ok. I would just love to join right back in if that is ok!
> Due to my illness I have lost the ability to make stuff like this. If someone could help me out I would appreciate it but I understand if that isn't allowed or no one can help just thought I would ask



Welcome back!!! I'm so sorry to hear that things haven't been going so well for you. 





VBAndrea said:


> I am scanning through old posts to get some ideas and ran across two things I saw photos of that I was interested in.
> 
> 1. How do you make I Spy Bags?  I actually think I can figure out how to make them except for what is used for the clear layer?
> 
> 2. Fur cuffs???  Is the crochet pattern the only one and if so is it hard?  I can crochet a little, but really only know how to make a couple of things.



There are a bunch of I Spy Bag tutorials in the bookmarks. I believe they are under "toys". I just bought the vinyl at Walmart in the sewing section. If you moisten the vinyl as you are sewing it, it's a lot easier to sew on. 

There are fur cuff tutorials in the bookmarks too. One for knit and one for crochet as I recall. I've never tried it myself. 



HeatherSue said:


> A.)I feel like such a doofus because I can NOT work those stinkin' snap pliers!  Sometimes I don't have a problem, but I was trying to put them on something the other day and I ended up ruining 3 snaps and then gave up!  I ended up just doing buttons instead.
> 
> 1) When I first started sewing, before I knew any better, I didn't finish my seams at all.  When I look at those first outfits I made, I cringe! Finishing the edges also helps the seams hold together better!
> 
> 2) Yeah, sewing is NOT a money saver!
> 
> 3) Sawyer did great this time! He even gave Drizella a kiss...then he threw up...   I'm thinking I really need to write a TR!!
> 
> 
> B.)You should have said something to Jham's Mike!  He tolerates us crazy disboutiquers pretty well!
> 
> C.)Maybe YOU don't speak of it- MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  You're lucky no one asked to hear the story.  I take that back!  Steph asked me on the phone and I told her.  She was mortified for you.
> 
> D.)Both Teresa and I also have a Viking machine and a Brother machine.  Welcome to the club!  I have a Viking embroidery machine and a regular Brother and Teresa has a Brother embroidery machine and a regular (rather old) Viking.
> 
> 
> E.)Well, Disney probably doesn't want to promote homemade costumes!! If everyone made their own, they'd lose a lot of money!
> 
> 
> 
> F.)And I hope they're all warmer than we are here in Michigan!


A.)I have a pair that I can't work either! 
1.)Yep, finishing the seams AFTER you sew them together helps strengthen them.  
2.)Am I the only one who really does save money by sewing? 
3.)We have part of that on video too, don't we? That was so much fun meeting the stepsisters! 
B.)Brian is always pointing out people to me in the parks that he thinks could be Disboutiquers, so he wouldn't mind if someone came up to him either. Mike seems cool that way as well! 
C.)Mean little sister!
D.)Hey, that machine is only 25+ years old! I love my Viking.  I need to take it in though. 
E.)I was thinking the same thing!
F.)   and WINDY




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.
> 
> So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????
> 
> Oh - I once had the same type of problem with my machine (old kennmore) -it squealed terribly and the wheel got tighter and tighter and tighter. I had been sewing a lot of flannel, and all the fuzz collected and made it seize up - DH cleaned and then oiled everything that could be oiled, let it sit overnight and the next day it was back to its old self!! hope you can figure yours out!!
> 
> Heather - okay - you HAVE tell the story!! Oh, i cant consistantly do that snap thingy either!!!


I wish you could talk him into adopting Wendy! I just know you would be wonderful parents!!!   




revrob said:


> Of course, now you know we want to hear the story, right?






rie'smom said:


> Right!



Short version?? or long??
Short:

8th grade
gym class
Flag Football
elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
I had the ball
I got out
So did my pants
cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class. 
He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...


----------



## revrob

sweetstitches said:


> Does anyone use any aides to help center designs on t-shirts?  I know that there are several out there, I just don't know if they are worth the money.



I have a hooping buddy thing.  I can't say that I've used it, unfortunately.  Mainly because it's tucked under my machine and I keep forgetting that I own it!  I need to go pull it out!
What I do is this - I use the plastic template that came with my hoops.  I fold the shirt in half and iron on the fold so that I know exactly where the middle is.  I use a water soluable marker and mark the marks from the template using the fold as a guide for the middle mark.  I also mark on the hooped stabilizer the same spots.  Then, I use a straight pin, stick it in the spot that I marked on the shirt and then stick it in the same spot that I've marked on the stabilizer and pin down.  I do that for each marked area.  



teresajoy said:


> Short version?? or long??
> Short:
> 
> 8th grade
> gym class
> Flag Football
> elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
> FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
> I had the ball
> I got out
> So did my pants
> cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class.
> He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...




I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you!  That totally sounds like something that would have happened to me!
So sorry!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> 3) Sawyer did great this time! He even gave Drizella a kiss...then he threw up...   I'm thinking I really need to write a TR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe YOU don't speak of it- MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  You're lucky no one asked to hear the story.  I take that back!  Steph asked me on the phone and I told her.  She was mortified for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope they're all warmer than we are here in Michigan!


Oh no, did Sawyer get sick on your trip like we did or was kissing a girl that bad?
Okay, I was going to ask you to share the story too but I can see she did below. 
Yes, it is freezing and SO windy here!  Not fun!  We had good weather for the zoo the other night though.


teresajoy said:


> Short version?? or long??
> Short:
> 
> 8th grade
> gym class
> Flag Football
> elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
> FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
> I had the ball
> I got out
> So did my pants
> cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class.
> He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...



I can see why that would be embarrassing and why you probably still have nightmares about it!  You always have a story though when they question, "What is your most embarrassing moment?" comes up!


----------



## billwendy

OH THERESA!!!!!!!!!!

Ok - obviously squirrels find pumpkin very tasty!!! They devoured ours!!!  I could just hear them - Pumpkin buffet at the Harrons house!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WOWZA!!  I've never heard of squirrels doing that to pumpkins before!!  Must have been a tasty treat, lil stinkers!!  We're in a somewhat new development so we don't see a lot of those sort of critters yet...just rabbits and frogs mostly.

Got my machine back from the Machine Dr. but it still doesn't seem right to me.  The thread cutter is making an odd noise like its hung up on something when it trims.  UGGG!!  I remember when using my machine was fun and now it's a big headache because I have to worry my project could be ruined at any moment.  Chewed a hole in a t-shirt last night, and when I finally got it free the bobbin was a TOTAL mess!!  I'm praying to the machine Gods to just please let me get through a day of sewing without tears!

I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year 











The preschool took them to the retirement home for trick or treating yesterday and my Ryan gave one of the cute little Grandma's back a pixie stick she gave him and told her "I don't eat these because they are sugar, and sugar isn't good for my body"...Out of the mouths of 3 year olds!


----------



## Tweevil

Diz-Mommy said:


> Got my machine back from the Machine Dr. but it still doesn't seem right to me.  The thread cutter is making an odd noise like its hung up on something when it trims.  UGGG!!  I remember when using my machine was fun and now it's a big headache because I have to worry my project could be ruined at any moment.  Chewed a hole in a t-shirt last night, and when I finally got it free the bobbin was a TOTAL mess!!  I'm praying to the machine Gods to just please let me get through a day of sewing without tears!
> 
> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The preschool took them to the retirement home for trick or treating yesterday and my Ryan gave one of the cute little Grandma's back a pixie stick she gave him and told her "I don't eat these because they are sugar, and sugar isn't good for my body"...Out of the mouths of 3 year olds!




Sorry about your machine... I will do homage to the machine gods for you too!

I gotta tell you, those are precious costumes.  I am a boy mommy and I just loooveee little boys.  But... the picture with the One little sock poking out pulled at my heartstrings... I remember those days.

Too Cute!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Diz-Mommy said:


> WOWZA!!  I've never heard of squirrels doing that to pumpkins before!!  Must have been a tasty treat, lil stinkers!!  We're in a somewhat new development so we don't see a lot of those sort of critters yet...just rabbits and frogs mostly.
> 
> Got my machine back from the Machine Dr. but it still doesn't seem right to me.  The thread cutter is making an odd noise like its hung up on something when it trims.  UGGG!!  I remember when using my machine was fun and now it's a big headache because I have to worry my project could be ruined at any moment.  Chewed a hole in a t-shirt last night, and when I finally got it free the bobbin was a TOTAL mess!!  I'm praying to the machine Gods to just please let me get through a day of sewing without tears!
> 
> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The preschool took them to the retirement home for trick or treating yesterday and my Ryan gave one of the cute little Grandma's back a pixie stick she gave him and told her "I don't eat these because they are sugar, and sugar isn't good for my body"...Out of the mouths of 3 year olds!



Ohh, so cute!  I love the costumes, they're awesome!  And I hope your machine feels better soon.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> A.)I have a pair that I can't work either!
> 
> 2.)Am I the only one who really does save money by sewing?
> 
> 3)Short version?? or long??
> Short:
> 
> 8th grade
> gym class
> Flag Football
> elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
> FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
> I had the ball
> I got out
> So did my pants
> cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class.
> He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...


I loved your creative numbering! So, I will follow suit!
A)I'm so glad I'm not the only one who can't work snap pliers!

2) Yes! This is compared to the way we I to shop for things.  I didn't spend more than $5 on anything!  When I total up all the supplies and fabric and machine repair and such, it gets pricey!  This is also taking into account all of the fabric I buy that I don't have a use for, just because it's on sale! LOL!

3)You poor thing! I liked the abbreviated version!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh no, did Sawyer get sick on your trip like we did or was kissing a girl that bad?
> Okay, I was going to ask you to share the story too but I can see she did below.
> Yes, it is freezing and SO windy here!  Not fun!  We had good weather for the zoo the other night though.



No, he wasn't actually sick.  He's just a puker.  The kid pukes OFTEN!  Luckily, I had a handy dandy air sickness bag with us and he managed to get MOST of it in there! 

Did you go to the Zoo Boo?  I've never been to it, but I've always wanted to!  

The kids were not happy with me when I told them that we were going to try and stretch their costumes OVER their winter coats!  I put Sawyer's costume on over his coat and he said "OH, I look stupid!" I said he just looked like a hefty whale.  I am NOT looking forward to going out in this.  It keep getting colder- now it's down to 41 degrees, and windy.  Brrrrrrr.....

One of these days I'd like to meet you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kathyell said:


> Goodness me, I love the stuff that's just been posted! All the Halloween outfits and costumes are just wonderful, and I love the ruffly fall skirt. I made a note of the manufacturer name for the pattern used on that ruffle skirt because it was just lovely.
> 
> In other news, is there anyone we know in the movie that Disney posted at this link pointing you toward a movie they made comprised of still pictures of people's costumes who came to an MNSSHP? I've seen some costumes posted here of the same characters that I thought were nicer than the ones they chose! (Is it mean to say that? )



Well, the list is acting pretty funny for me tonight. Thought I'd check the list while I wait for trick or treaters. I checked out the Disneypark blog. Never had seen that!! Most of the costumes were pretty blah! But I loved the Rico and Sora!!!! We are huge Kingdom Hearts fans. I want a DS just so I can get the new game. 

One of my favorite costumes I made, is of the Magic Carpet in Aladdin. It was a huge hit in Disney. The family went as Aladdin. My sister wore the carpet. I made it like a caftan with the tassels on the 4 corners. I never did get a good picture of her in it.


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy, I have never seen that happen with pumpkins either. That is just interesting! You and Bill would make wonderful parents, but you already spread so much love and joy! I used to just love to hand out the candy and watch all the cute kids!

If anyone ever sees Lin or Dallas you can go up to them! They would totally expect it! In fact I send Lin to ask people if they are disers! We were at Play and Dine and ran into a fellow Disboutiquer. I probably would have ended up asking but sent Lin over first!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Well............. it came home with me today!! It was pretty much the same price as the 750, with a rebate.  So I brought it home!! I haven't had time to look at it. I'm in the process of getting ready for a craft show (my theme is cupcakes!!) and I don't want to mess up my plans with trying out a new machine. So now I'm going to have to look into selling my 180D. It's only a 4X4, but a great beginner machine. 

I can just imagine what I can make with this new machine! 

Sally


----------



## eeyore3847

SallyfromDE said:


> Well............. it came home with me today!! It was pretty much the same price as the 750, with a rebate.  So I brought it home!! I haven't had time to look at it. I'm in the process of getting ready for a craft show (my theme is cupcakes!!) and I don't want to mess up my plans with trying out a new machine. So now I'm going to have to look into selling my 180D. It's only a 4X4, but a great beginner machine.
> 
> I can just imagine what I can make with this new machine!
> 
> Sally



always fun to buy a new machine!!!!! can not wait to see what you make with it!!! 

lori


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> I have made the I Spy bags so I can help with one question.
> 
> I used vinyl, found in the home decorating section. They had different thicknesses, but I just randomly picked one and it worked. It comes with tissue on one side, do not remove it! It helps the vinyl go through the machine and not get stuck on the foot. After sewing I just gently rip it off.
> 
> These are the directions I used. HTH!


Thanks!  I actually finally found out what to use in one of the bookmarks (stupid me forgot to look there first) but I like the link you provided me with better and I highly appreciate you telling me to leave the tissue on.  I figured these would be great for the car ride down to Disney, though I'm not sure I'll even get all my customs done!



HeatherSue said:


> 3) Sawyer did great this time! He even gave Drizella a kiss...then he threw up...   I'm thinking I really need to write a TR!!
> 
> When I made eye spy bags, I used one of the kid's clear beach balls (that had a hole in it) for the window part.  It worked great!  I also used a teflon presser foot that worked GREAT!


Oh please, you MUST do a trip report now!

Hmmm, don't think I have any clear beach balls lying around.  I might have an old floatie or something though.  Then again, as I was telling Steph, what am I thinking about adding another project to the list I'm already behind on?!




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.
> 
> So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????


You deserve some     I can't wait to see pics of the costumes you made though.  And your dh needs a good ol kick in the rear ~ will you adopt me?  I'd love to have you as a Mom.  Of course, it would be kind of strange if you adopted someone older than yourself, but I promise I would wear customs



teresajoy said:


> There are a bunch of I Spy Bag tutorials in the bookmarks. I believe they are under "toys". I just bought the vinyl at Walmart in the sewing section. If you moisten the vinyl as you are sewing it, it's a lot easier to sew on.
> 
> There are fur cuff tutorials in the bookmarks too. One for knit and one for crochet as I recall. I've never tried it myself.


I knew after I posted I should have looked in the bookmarks first!  But I'm getting good tips on working with vinyl!  I also saw the fur cuff bookmark and I'm not so sure I can pull it off -- my mom knows how to crochet though so I may see if she'll give it a whirl.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year


Awesome!!! I am showing those to my son.  He was Thomas last year, Hiro this year and wants to be Percy next year.  His costume got rave reviews this year, but I am so over making trains.  Maybe I can coerce him into being a Mover!



HeatherSue said:


> The kids were not happy with me when I told them that we were going to try and stretch their costumes OVER their winter coats!  I put Sawyer's costume on over his coat and he said "OH, I look stupid!" I said he just looked like a hefty whale.  I am NOT looking forward to going out in this.  It keep getting colder- now it's down to 41 degrees, and windy.  Brrrrrrr.....


I think we just had our warmest Halloween on records.  My Cheetah was complaining about her costume and kept asking me to put the sleeves up.  It is currently 74 degrees, but was 78 when we started out.  Wonder if the heat made the kids tucker out early?  It is usually not this warm here on Halloween.

And personally, I think whales, particularly killer whales, are on the large side so the winter coat under the costume sounds fitting.  Now Cheetahs on the other hand are slim.....


----------



## birdie757

billwendy said:


> OH THERESA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - obviously squirrels find pumpkin very tasty!!! They devoured ours!!!  I could just hear them - Pumpkin buffet at the Harrons house!!!


That happened to me when I lived in MI!  I went to grad school there and was so proud of my pumpkin and the next morning I noticed the eyeholes were kind of weird so I cleaned them up making them a little larger.  Then the next day the same thing happened so I stayed up by the window to watch and caught the little buggers eating away.  That never happened to me growing up in Indiana!  I joked that I needed some tomato cages for my pumpkin...lol.


----------



## VBAndrea

Just because they are so stinkin' cute and likewise because I got tons of compliments on the costumes (especially the train) here's another photo of my babes (and excuse the sweat on ds; it was unseasonably warm here today ~ 78 degrees when we starting trick or treating -- normally on Halloween it's in the low 60's):


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.
> 
> So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... *I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! *So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????
> 
> Oh - I once had the same type of problem with my machine (old kennmore) -it squealed terribly and the wheel got tighter and tighter and tighter. I had been sewing a lot of flannel, and all the fuzz collected and made it seize up - DH cleaned and then oiled everything that could be oiled, let it sit overnight and the next day it was back to its old self!! hope you can figure yours out!!
> 
> Heather - okay - you HAVE tell the story!! Oh, i cant consistantly do that snap thingy either!!!



 Wendy,
The next time you are in town let me know. I have THE movie that convinces anyone to start adoption (it is 3 for 3 so far). For backup I have a great book (real story) and if that fails just lock him in a room with Morgan


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Wendy,
> The next time you are in town let me know. I have THE movie that convinces anyone to start adoption (it is 3 for 3 so far). For backup I have a great book (real story) and if that fails just lock him in a room with Morgan



That sounds like a fail safe plan!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> No, he wasn't actually sick.  He's just a puker.  The kid pukes OFTEN!  Luckily, I had a handy dandy air sickness bag with us and he managed to get MOST of it in there!
> 
> Did you go to the Zoo Boo?  I've never been to it, but I've always wanted to!
> 
> The kids were not happy with me when I told them that we were going to try and stretch their costumes OVER their winter coats!  I put Sawyer's costume on over his coat and he said "OH, I look stupid!" I said he just looked like a hefty whale.  I am NOT looking forward to going out in this.  It keep getting colder- now it's down to 41 degrees, and windy.  Brrrrrrr.....
> 
> One of these days I'd like to meet you!



That's too bad about the puking often part, but glad to hear he wasn't sick!    My youngest DD gets horribly car sick.  We live like maybe 5 minutes away from our church and she has thrown up on that car ride before!  I feel really bad for her but we just don't know what to do.  When we drug her with dramamine...it lasts too long and she's drowsy!  I haven't tried those little pressure point wrist bands on her because I  don't think she'll keep them on, but we should probably try it.  She now has to wear a big t-shirt on over her clothes almost every where we go.

Yes, we went to the Zoo Boo!  It's fun but a little pricey.  I guess it doesn't seem so cool after you have already been to MNSSHP the same year, but my kids like it.  The last few years it has been a lot better than it used to be!

You are right!  It was SOOOOOOOOOOOO cold trick or treating tonight.  My kids costumes ended up being covered by coats because they wouldn't fit under their dresses.  We put long sleeved shirts and pants and tights and all of that stuff on but it was just too cold without a coat!  They even wore gloves -  a little disappointing after making that cute bo peep costume!  Oh well.  What are you gonna do?   Hopefully your kids didn't mind wearing their coats under their costume after seeing how cold it is outside!  Luckily my DH didn't have to work tonight so he could help carry our littles one around when she was complaining about her feet freezing!

Yes, we will definitely have to meet sometime!


----------



## emcreative

I'm so far behind it's not funny.  Hannah has had asthma problems, Draykey/Ferb got H1N1, dance team try outs happened and some extended family drama kept me busy.   Gonna try to catch up some but mostly I had to just skim.  



MinnieVanMom said:


>


SO cute.  I love it and it looks cozy.



HeatherSue said:


>


Seriously adorable.  If they showed up at my house I'd just dump all my candy into their bags and call it a night- there wouldn't be anyone cuter!!!



charlinn said:


> [


YAY!  I can't wait to see all the Christmas outfits.  We're hoping to go in Dec '10 so I'm already brainstorming.  This is cute!



Camping Griswalds said:


>


 
Beautiful, and having a matching cake is the perfect finishing touch!



sohappy said:


>


The Husband and I BOTH got a smile from this one!!  Yay!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



Thank you for letting us know about Linnette's son.  I'm sending out prayers.  Have you gotten an update?
Jenna looks so cute, did she have a good school day?



billwendy said:


>


What a fantastic idea!  Y'all look great!  Draykey's OT/PT group just did a "you can dress up if you want" thing but he wasn't in the "clear zone" from the flu so we didn't get to go.
I'm also sorry your Halloween plans were canceled. 



Diz-Mommy said:


>



Very cool!



VBAndrea said:


> Just because they are so stinkin' cute and likewise because I got tons of compliments on the costumes (especially the train) here's another photo of my babes (and excuse the sweat on ds; it was unseasonably warm here today ~ 78 degrees when we starting trick or treating -- normally on Halloween it's in the low 60's):




Awww!  Love them!


----------



## emcreative

Oh Wendy, you just let me know and I'll ship my 5 to you for a week   Though it may convince your hubby NOT to adopt! 

I'm happy that a woman I talked a lot with about fostering told me tonight she did it and she's waiting for her license any day. That's SO EXCITING.

When YOU think of taking the journey to find a child, what do you imagine?  Don't think about reality, economics, etc...but in your dream vision, what do you see as the snapshot?


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> OH THERESA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - obviously squirrels find pumpkin very tasty!!! They devoured ours!!!  I could just hear them - Pumpkin buffet at the Harrons house!!!



that's just too funny!  I love those naughty squirrels!



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOWZA!!  I've never heard of squirrels doing that to pumpkins before!!  Must have been a tasty treat, lil stinkers!!  We're in a somewhat new development so we don't see a lot of those sort of critters yet...just rabbits and frogs mostly.
> 
> Got my machine back from the Machine Dr. but it still doesn't seem right to me.  The thread cutter is making an odd noise like its hung up on something when it trims.  UGGG!!  I remember when using my machine was fun and now it's a big headache because I have to worry my project could be ruined at any moment.  Chewed a hole in a t-shirt last night, and when I finally got it free the bobbin was a TOTAL mess!!  I'm praying to the machine Gods to just please let me get through a day of sewing without tears!
> 
> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The preschool took them to the retirement home for trick or treating yesterday and my Ryan gave one of the cute little Grandma's back a pixie stick she gave him and told her "I don't eat these because they are sugar, and sugar isn't good for my body"...Out of the mouths of 3 year olds!



so cute!  I also love the one sock on, one sock off. 



VBAndrea said:


> Just because they are so stinkin' cute and likewise because I got tons of compliments on the costumes (especially the train) here's another photo of my babes (and excuse the sweat on ds; it was unseasonably warm here today ~ 78 degrees when we starting trick or treating -- normally on Halloween it's in the low 60's):



great costumes!



livndisney said:


> Wendy,
> The next time you are in town let me know. I have THE movie that convinces anyone to start adoption (it is 3 for 3 so far). For backup I have a great book (real story) and if that fails just lock him in a room with Morgan



Yeah, what she said!


----------



## karamat

sahm1000 said:


> Cute skirt!  Love your fabric choices, they are fantastic!
> 
> How was that pattern to make?  A mother at Grace's school was asking me if I had ever used a Pink Fig pattern.  I've never used one so I didn't know what to tell her.  She mentioned that she had never sewn before though so my suggestion (of course ) was that she first check out Carla's patterns.  Do you think a beginner could follow those patterns?





ibesue said:


> How adorable!  Are her patterns hard?  I saw some of her patterns at the Fabric Depot while I was there.  I love the fabrics you used with this skirt!





VBAndrea said:


> I love that.  Great look to the skirt and I think you made fabulous fabric choices.





tricia said:


> That is really cute.  Love the fabric choices.



Thanks everyone!  The skirt really isn't hard, but I wouldn't recommend it for a first time sewer... those ruffles get to be a PITB!  You really need a good method for making ruffles and for the last couple of layers I'd suggest gathering the ruffle in 1/4 sections.  That was what drove me the nuttiest - trying to get the ruffles gathered up just right to fit the attachment.  I haven't used any of her other patterns.  A lot of them use shirring and I just haven't gotten around to trying that out yet!



birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!


So Cute!!



HeatherSue said:


> That is ADORABLE!!! She looks like such a little sweetie!





jham said:


> That is adorable!!!





100AcrePrincess said:


> Cute skirt!  I really like those fabrics.



Thanks!



ireland_nicole said:


> Old Navy had some; I know brown is hard to find, so I bought 2 in DD's size  I love that apples fabric, and am thrilled to see your skirt- I just bought the pattern but haven't had time to play with it yet- I don't know if mine will look as good as yours, though!



You know - I was going to stop at Old Navy today, but then decided to try Wal-Mart instead.  Of course Wal-Mart didn't have any in brown.  I'll try Old Navy tomorrow.



NiniMorris said:


> First, I have to say I think that skirt is adorable!
> 
> Second...I have a Kenquilt.  It is not one of the 'bigger' brand names.  It was not my first choice...or my second or third choice for that matter.  But the price was RIGHT!  FREE!!  My hubby's cousin had it in her barn!  She moved and didn't have a place for it anymore.  So it made the 8 hour trip home with me.  We had a few bumps along the way and for a while I thought it was a monstrosity.  But in the past 2 and a half years we have become great friends.
> 
> I've test drove the Gammill and APQS.  When I get the money I'm getting one of them. (although the A-1 is nice too)  My advice is to get the biggest one you can afford.  I can guarantee that every bell and whistle that you don't get will drive you crazy!  (I hope that made sense...when I re-read it not so much!!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks!

Wow - Free!!! Can't beat that!!  I test-drove the APQS, but I don't think I'm sold on that one.  I did have a chance to try out a Gammill for about 2 minutes at Quilt Show and I liked it better than the APQS Milleninum, so now I'm ready for a longer test-drive on the Gammill.  Luckly my DH believes in buying the best I can for these kinds of things.  My mom bought HandiQuilter's base machine (no stitch regulation, no back handles) and it has served her well for two years, but she's ready to upgrade now.  If I'm going to spend that much money I want to make sure I don't want to upgrade in a couple of years 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Nobody told me this, so I attempted a t-shirt as my first project and had no problems.  Now I'm scared!  The biggest pita for me was making sure it was centered, that took longer than the actual embroidery part.  The only trick I remember my mom doing is using big clips, the squeeze style paper clips,  to keep the shirt out of the way, you still have to watch it, but it did help.  I was also working on adult t-shirts, maybe that's easier than smaller sizes.  The clips helped  keep the excess shirt fabric from rolling over into the design area, I just held the bunched up parts together with it.  They weren't in a place to interfere with the mechanism



There is a Template Placement paper that is supposed to help get placement just right.  I used it in a class, but haven't bought some myself.  Here's some information on it: http://www.rnkdistributing.com/pid-80-39/Template-Tearaway_.html 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.
> 
> So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????



Sorry about the cancelled plans!  Here's my kiddo... we didn't do a costume... I didn't want to fight the crowds at the city event or Zoo Boo (did that last year and it took us over an hour just to park ) and DD goes to bed so early that we wouldn't be able to trick-or-treat in the neighborhood.  Friday, after her day-care Halloween party, you could have had her for cheap!  Too much sugar in a little body is not a pretty thing!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I'm so far behind it's not funny.  Hannah has had asthma problems, Draykey/Ferb got H1N1, dance team try outs happened and some extended family drama kept me busy.   Gonna try to catch up some but mostly I had to just skim.



Marah- don't worry about the clothes, are Hannah and Drakey ok?  And were y'all able to trick or treat tonight?


----------



## ireland_nicole

For whomever was asking how to get things lined up?

I use an embroidery grid, I got it at my brother dealer.  I checked the name on the package and it just says embroidery grid- go figure.  It came in a set of three in different sizes; I use the t-shirt one the most.  Since I started using it all of my designs have gone exactly where I wanted them and nicely centered and straight; even when I'm using two different designs and rehooping in between.  I put the grid; it's clear thin plastic with the markings on it and little holes in it , on whatever I'm marking; mark horizontal and vertical center of the design with a fabric pencil through the little holes; use a ruler and the fabric pencil to "connect the dots" then when I'm hooping line up the template for the hoop with the marks I already made on the fabric.  Gosh, that doesn't make much sense, does it?

I finished the outfits for the kids to wear to Christmas Carol next week; I'll post tomorrow when I'm actually awake enough to take pics- we just got home from the Natalie Grant/Jeremy Camp concert


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Wendy,
> The next time you are in town let me know. I have THE movie that convinces anyone to start adoption (it is 3 for 3 so far). For backup I have a great book (real story) and if that fails just lock him in a room with Morgan


Yep, that should do it! Or, you can just skip to the Morgan part! She is so darling!


----------



## ibesue

I am back from helping my Daughter and her family.  Little Molly (1 year old) does have confirmed flu, but not confirmed H1N1, but they also tested for that.  They are treating it as H1N1.  She is still sick, cranky and has some coughing issues, but hopefully she is getting better.  Miss Kadie went to school on friday and was running a temp again this morning, so it looks like she is sick again too, which is what Molly did.  DH and I planned to spend Halloween with them, but I called him this morning and told him not to come to their house and I packed up and came home!  

We had a few trick or treaters, and luckily no rude ones!!  




revrob said:


> I remember Miss Kadie in that awesome pettiskirt pirate outfit!  I had made a corset for AbbyGrace to wear with her pettiskirt the same year.  That was the first time that I ever made anything for someone else, as well.  That corset set was a real hit!  Miss Kadie was and is such a cutie!



LOL, I remember your corset set well!  It was so cute! 



tricia said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my guys as they were leaving for school in costume today.
> 
> Tyler in his Wally world Ghost Pirate costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Liam as the Hippie.  We used a converted Tie Dye Mickey Head T-Shirt and I Bell Bottomed some Cords that we got at the local second hand store.


So cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I LOVE All of the costumes posted in the last couple of days. Last night Jenna changed her mind on what she wants for her Halloween costume. I'm ok with the change, because 1. it is easier than her last choice and 2. not fabric was cut for the first one. Her new costume choice: Tinkerbell from the new movie. Anyways, I know that I can do this easy.
> 
> Linnette had sent me an email on Face book and is asking if she could get some prayers for her oldest son. He fell and hurt himself while playing Basketball at school and at first they just thought it was a sprain, but it turns out that it is much worse than that and will require surgery to fix. She is quite worried about him going under anesthesia which is understandable.  Thank you for keeping her and her family in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> And this is what Jenna wore to school today for Halloween shirt day at school.



I love the web collar!!!  Miss Kadie would always change her mind all the time so making costumes are sometimes really hard!

Thanks for the update with Linnette.  I will keep her son in my prayers.



birdie757 said:


> Here is a photo of my dd and my niece at our city's Halloween party last night.  I made both the costumes.  My dd is the tinkerbell.  The snow white is the new toddler simplicity pattern that I had to alter to fit my 11 month old niece.  The tinkerbell is a combination of the simplicity children's pattern and the simply sweet.  Dd won runner up in the costume contest in the 3-4 year old group and won a princess aurora barbie!  It wasn't for my sewing though...she just happened to do a twirl in front of the judges at just the right time and was pretending to fly around the wing.  After seeing what shape tink was in after the party dh agreed to just save the pink cinderella for disney since we will be there a week from tomorrow!  The pink cinderella was originally going to be her official halloween costume and the tink just a back up.  Last year she stepped on the front of her belle costume at a halloween party the day before halloween, the one I posted a few days ago, and I was rushing to replace some of the skirt because it was beyond repair.  I was up well past midnight repairing that dress...never again!



Don't you love to combine patterns!!!  So cute, both of them!



Steve's Girl said:


> Really just a standard old embroidery question....
> 
> Why do most of the designs call for different colors of thread to outline and tack down the material?  Just curious.
> 
> Since I now have about a whole 3 days worth of embroidery experience, I feel qualified to make an observation - little girls t shirts are a pain in the patootie to "float" on the hoop and embroider!  It's hard enough to just do it - forget getting anything straight or centered!



 When I first started doing embroidery, I would search high & low for the exact colors they asked for.  It took a few things to realize that they had a reason for the different colors.  

And yes, Tshirts can be tricky.  When I would mess one up, I would use the back side to practice on!  Had quite a few of those!  I also learned one day that embroidery stitches can be taken out! 



Colleen27 said:


> This is going to be my first trip making customs for my girls, and the motivation is simple - my whole reason for learning to sew beyond mending and curtains was to be able to have my girls match! The options for buying matching outfits for an 8yo and 1yo are rather slim and quite expensive, and my 8yo has been very clear that half the fun of a little sister is matching dresses.
> 
> That is adorable! How long did it take to make the top? All the buttons scare me, but that is such a perfect match with the poodle skirt! DD8's Brownie troop is having a sock hop on the 12th so of course I'm making her a poodle skirt as soon as everyone is set for Halloween. I could probably get a shirt done too, so long as its a fairly easy pattern.



Miss Kadie who is 6 loves to match her 1 year old sister, so that is why I make outfits for them!  In fact, she asks to dress alike all the time!  Your girls will be so cute!

The bowling shirt is CarlaC's and it was pretty easy!!  You do the button holes on the placket and you do them before you attach it to the rest of the shirt!  My machine has a one step process for buttonholes so they are pretty easy.  I always found that button holes are scary because you do them as the very last step and if there is a problem, the whole shirt can be ruined.  But I have also found that button holes can be taken out too, as long as you haven't cut the fabric!  My seam ripper is my best friend!  The skirt was also CarlaC's, it is the flouncy shirt!  So easy and I used felt that was on sale at Joanns for 2.50 a yard.  One yard got Kadie's skirt, one for molly and one for baby, her AG baby doll!  See they always have to match!



anggye said:


> It has been awhile but this last 2 months has been horrible. We moved and I was able to finish the customs for DL. I am having trouble posting pics, but hopefully they will be up shortly. 4 of the 6 of us got the swine flu...a couple weeks before disney. So we were just a fun group at the park.  The day we drove up to anaheim, my husband got a call from his mom that his sister passed away. I posted before that his sister suffered liver failure. She had been transferred to baylor and they had a liver for her. The night before the transplant, her heart stopped. We decided to continue the trip, because she was being creamated in dallas and her services weren't going to be for a couple of weeks.. I told my DH that we need to have a disney do-over, it was a different trip.
> 
> JHAM, I saw your family in California Adventures. It was your DH and 3 older kids. They were wearing their Mickey pumpkin shirts. I didn't see you, so I didn't approach...didn't want to appear to be a crazy lunatic to your family.
> 
> I got a lot of comments about my customs. I even was aproached by someone wanting to know if I had a busines card. That made me feel good.
> 
> I don't have names, but there has been some really cute stuff on here. To the person who made the appliqued turkey on the t-shirt, can I case that? It was adorable. I am hoping to finish up projects, I have a lot of things in the works for the holidays.
> Thanks for listening, or reading my ramblings.



I am so sorry to hear about your SIL.  And the swine flu.  I too, saw someone at Disneyland on Oct 17th in customs.  There were, I think 3 little girls with strip work twirl skirts with embroidery on them!  So cute, but we were on a tour and couldn't stop to ask if they were Dis'ers!  We saw them later in the day, but only the dad was with them and I thought he would think I was nuts, so I didn't ask him.  So if anyone was at Disneyland that day, I saw you!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well my Halloween plans just got cancelled because my cousin and her oldest son arehope its not the flu. Now I only will get to see pictures of my neices and nephew. I made tutu's and got wings for the girls to be but hannah (3yo) says that they are : Tim is going as pit crew for Lightning McQueen.
> 
> So please post more pictures of your cuties - this is another one of those holidays that kinda stinks if you dont have any kids.... I just cant convince DH to walk down that adoption road with me!! So, anyone want to rent their kids for a while????



I agree with you about Halloween being for families.  We were suppose to spend the time with 2 of our granddaughters, but they too were sick and I came home from visiting with them.  We did give out candy, but its so not the same.  I wish Bill would get on board with the adoption.  You guys will make such great parents!



teresajoy said:


> Short version?? or long??
> Short:
> 
> 8th grade
> gym class
> Flag Football
> elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
> FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
> I had the ball
> I got out
> So did my pants
> cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class.
> He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...



  I originally had 6 of those scared thingys but had too many images.



billwendy said:


> OH THERESA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - obviously squirrels find pumpkin very tasty!!! They devoured ours!!!  I could just hear them - Pumpkin buffet at the Harrons house!!!



OMGosh, I had no idea.  When I saw the pictures on facebook, I thought you did that on purpose and I couldn't figure it out.  I did see some tutorials this year on "carving" the pumpkins, so I thought that was what you did!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The preschool took them to the retirement home for trick or treating yesterday and my Ryan gave one of the cute little Grandma's back a pixie stick she gave him and told her "I don't eat these because they are sugar, and sugar isn't good for my body"...Out of the mouths of 3 year olds!



The outfits are too cute!  And how funny about the sugar not good for him!



SallyfromDE said:


> Well............. it came home with me today!! It was pretty much the same price as the 750, with a rebate.  So I brought it home!! I haven't had time to look at it. I'm in the process of getting ready for a craft show (my theme is cupcakes!!) and I don't want to mess up my plans with trying out a new machine. So now I'm going to have to look into selling my 180D. It's only a 4X4, but a great beginner machine.
> 
> I can just imagine what I can make with this new machine!
> 
> Sally







VBAndrea said:


> Just because they are so stinkin' cute and likewise because I got tons of compliments on the costumes (especially the train) here's another photo of my babes (and excuse the sweat on ds; it was unseasonably warm here today ~ 78 degrees when we starting trick or treating -- normally on Halloween it's in the low 60's):



So cute!  Thanks for sharing them out and about on Halloween

Okay, off to gargle with warm saltwater!!  I hope I do not get the flu!!


----------



## bean

Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!


----------



## kimmylaj

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> That's too bad about the puking often part, but glad to hear he wasn't sick!    My youngest DD gets horribly car sick.  We live like maybe 5 minutes away from our church and she has thrown up on that car ride before!  I feel really bad for her but we just don't know what to do.  When we drug her with dramamine...it lasts too long and she's drowsy!  I haven't tried those little pressure point wrist bands on her because I  don't think she'll keep them on, but we should probably try it.  She now has to wear a big t-shirt on over her clothes almost every where we go.
> 
> Yes, we went to the Zoo Boo!  It's fun but a little pricey.  I guess it doesn't seem so cool after you have already been to MNSSHP the same year, but my kids like it.  The last few years it has been a lot better than it used to be!
> 
> You are right!  It was SOOOOOOOOOOOO cold trick or treating tonight.  My kids costumes ended up being covered by coats because they wouldn't fit under their dresses.  We put long sleeved shirts and pants and tights and all of that stuff on but it was just too cold without a coat!  They even wore gloves -  a little disappointing after making that cute bo peep costume!  Oh well.  What are you gonna do?   Hopefully your kids didn't mind wearing their coats under their costume after seeing how cold it is outside!  Luckily my DH didn't have to work tonight so he could help carry our littles one around when she was complaining about her feet freezing!
> 
> Yes, we will definitely have to meet sometime!



just wanted to pop in on the car sickness thing my dd3 has been car sick so many times. ugh.  i always give her something light to eat, no dairy , usually some crackers or half a roll about 15 min before a long ride, i also read that citrus helps, so i give her half of an orange tic tac about every fifteen min. it works about 80% of the time.  we got thru an eight hour ride to virginia with no illness. woohoo. hope your little one gets better with it too


----------



## pixeegrl

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!


These are adorable! Don't you just love all the different colored boots they had too!



billwendy said:


> OH THERESA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - obviously squirrels find pumpkin very tasty!!! They devoured ours!!!  I could just hear them - Pumpkin buffet at the Harrons house!!!


Who would have "thunk" it?


karamat said:


> So cute!  I told DH that I want to go to WDW in October next year because I have so many Halloween themed outfits in my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy!  from the SW side of Houston
> 
> 
> 
> What long-arm do you have?  I'm going to test-drive a Gammill this weekend or next.
> 
> 
> Last weekend I finished Pink Fig's Nie Nie skirt.  DD tried it on for pictures Sunday and she was ok with it.  I had her try it on again tonight (double-check on the elastic sizing) and she loved playing with it.  So I guess it's a hit.  I'm going to try to find a brown tshirt this weekend - I have an applique design that will look so cute with the skirt.


I just love this little skirt!


----------



## eeyore3847

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!




ok those are totally cute!!! great job

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!














ok we cut these on Tuesday and in the AZ weather was way too early... lol...










Lori


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ibesue said:


> Miss Kadie who is 6 loves to match her 1 year old sister, so that is why I make outfits for them!  In fact, she asks to dress alike all the time!  Your girls will be so cute!
> 
> One yard got Kadie's skirt, one for molly and one for baby, her AG baby doll!  See they always have to match!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Halloween being for families.  We were suppose to spend the time with 2 of our granddaughters, but they too were sick and I came home from visiting with them.
> 
> Okay, off to gargle with warm saltwater!!  I hope I do not get the flu!!



My girls love to match eachother too!  I have to say, you sound like the best grandma!  Those girls are so lucky to have a gma like you who loves them and likes to make so many wonderful things for them.  My MIL lives 12-15 minutes away and they never called or anything.  They have no idea what my girls even were for Halloween!   I just don't understand them.

I have heard that gargling with listerine can help too so that is what I have been doing.  Vitamin D is supposed to help find off the flu so we have been taking that as well as so other vitamins.



bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



Great job!  Where did you get those red boots?  I love them!



kimmylaj said:


> just wanted to pop in on the car sickness thing my dd3 has been car sick so many times. ugh.  i always give her something light to eat, no dairy , usually some crackers or half a roll about 15 min before a long ride, i also read that citrus helps, so i give her half of an orange tic tac about every fifteen min. it works about 80% of the time.  we got thru an eight hour ride to virginia with no illness. woohoo. hope your little one gets better with it too



Thanks!  We'll have to give this a try!  I am at a total loss.  We try to get her to eat something before we leave a lot of times and she won't.  We can't go anywhere without having to pull over a number of times.  I am stressed out the whole time we are in the car.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



So cute!  You guys look great!


----------



## mom2rtk

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



These are just as cute as can be!


----------



## sweetstitches

teresajoy said:


> 8th grade
> gym class
> Flag Football
> elastic waisted pink velour sweats (very cute I might add)
> FLAG FOOTBALL!!!
> I had the ball
> I got out
> So did my pants
> cute boy standing on the sidelines, who I also sat by in the next class.
> He was rather "cheeky" with me after this...




Sorry, but   




revrob said:


> I have a hooping buddy thing.  I can't say that I've used it, unfortunately.  Mainly because it's tucked under my machine and I keep forgetting that I own it!  I need to go pull it out!
> What I do is this - I use the plastic template that came with my hoops.  I fold the shirt in half and iron on the fold so that I know exactly where the middle is.  I use a water soluable marker and mark the marks from the template using the fold as a guide for the middle mark.  I also mark on the hooped stabilizer the same spots.  Then, I use a straight pin, stick it in the spot that I marked on the shirt and then stick it in the same spot that I've marked on the stabilizer and pin down.  I do that for each marked area.



Thanks for the tips!



billwendy said:


>



Well that does add a sort of Halloween gruesomeness to them.  Maybe next year you could leave a pile of nuts next to the pumpkins and they'd take those instead.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'll give posting a picture a shot too, since I'm proud of the Mover suits I made for my boys this year



Really great costumes!




HeatherSue said:


> The kids were not happy with me when I told them that we were going to try and stretch their costumes OVER their winter coats!  I put Sawyer's costume on over his coat and he said "OH, I look stupid!" I said he just looked like a hefty whale.  I am NOT looking forward to going out in this.  It keep getting colder- now it's down to 41 degrees, and windy.  Brrrrrrr.....
> 
> One of these days I'd like to meet you!



My kids had to wear their customs over their winter coats too.  At least it wasn't raining.




SallyfromDE said:


> Well............. it came home with me today!! It was pretty much the same price as the 750, with a rebate.  So I brought it home!! I haven't had time to look at it. I'm in the process of getting ready for a craft show (my theme is cupcakes!!) and I don't want to mess up my plans with trying out a new machine. So now I'm going to have to look into selling my 180D. It's only a 4X4, but a great beginner machine.
> 
> I can just imagine what I can make with this new machine!
> 
> Sally



Congrats!  I forgot, which one did you get?




ireland_nicole said:


> For whomever was asking how to get things lined up?
> 
> I use an embroidery grid, I got it at my brother dealer.  I checked the name on the package and it just says embroidery grid- go figure.  It came in a set of three in different sizes; I use the t-shirt one the most.  Since I started using it all of my designs have gone exactly where I wanted them and nicely centered and straight; even when I'm using two different designs and rehooping in between.  I put the grid; it's clear thin plastic with the markings on it and little holes in it , on whatever I'm marking; mark horizontal and vertical center of the design with a fabric pencil through the little holes; use a ruler and the fabric pencil to "connect the dots" then when I'm hooping line up the template for the hoop with the marks I already made on the fabric.  Gosh, that doesn't make much sense, does it?
> 
> I finished the outfits for the kids to wear to Christmas Carol next week; I'll post tomorrow when I'm actually awake enough to take pics- we just got home from the Natalie Grant/Jeremy Camp concert



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> For whomever was asking how to get things lined up?
> 
> I use an embroidery grid, I got it at my brother dealer.  I checked the name on the package and it just says embroidery grid- go figure.  It came in a set of three in different sizes; I use the t-shirt one the most.  Since I started using it all of my designs have gone exactly where I wanted them and nicely centered and straight; even when I'm using two different designs and rehooping in between.  I put the grid; it's clear thin plastic with the markings on it and little holes in it , on whatever I'm marking; mark horizontal and vertical center of the design with a fabric pencil through the little holes; use a ruler and the fabric pencil to "connect the dots" then when I'm hooping line up the template for the hoop with the marks I already made on the fabric.  Gosh, that doesn't make much sense, does it?
> 
> I finished the outfits for the kids to wear to Christmas Carol next week; I'll post tomorrow when I'm actually awake enough to take pics- we just got home from the Natalie Grant/Jeremy Camp concert



How was the Concert?? I'd LOVE to hear them in concert!! I love a good concert, but they havent been coming around to Philly lately they go out more towards Lancaster, but usually in the middle of the week when I cant get there in time!! Last Halloween we went to the Michael W Smith/Steven Curtis Chapman duo concert - it was Awesome!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok we cut these on Tuesday and in the AZ weather was way too early... lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



ADORABLE LORI!!! How old is Anastasia now, she looks like she is getting really tall!! JoJo and Nicholas are looking great too!!!

Disneygirls and Drew - How about ginger? Have you seen that MythBusters about motion sickness and how Ginger really helped them? I feel so bad for people who get motion sick...blech....


----------



## sweetstitches

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



Great job; really cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute costumes.  I really love the spider dress and cupcake!


----------



## sweetstitches

Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.


----------



## teresajoy

I can not BELIEVE all you guys laughing at my pain!!!  
Here, I bare my

um....soul.. 

to you guys and I get laughter! 

 

At the time it was just about the worst thing that had ever happened to me, but now I also find it hilarious, as do my kids! Little stinkers. 

I'm bored this morning, I stayed home from the meeting because I've been coughing so bad. I don't want to risk getting anyone sick. But, I studied and everything and was even thinking of commenting today. I doubt I would have, but thinking about it is a step in the right direction! I get really stupid sounding when it comes to speaking in front of people!  Things sound great in my head, but when they come out of my mouth, it sounds more like gobbildygook.


----------



## eeyore3847

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So cute!  You guys look great!


Thank youj



billwendy said:


> ADORABLE LORI!!! How old is Anastasia now, she looks like she is getting really tall!! JoJo and Nicholas are looking great too!!!
> 
> ...



oh thanks... she is almost 8!! Had told me no more customs for her last week. some kid at school made a comment and now it is over!!!



sweetstitches said:


> Cute costumes.  I really love the spider dress and cupcake!



thank you.. she ate every bit of that cupcake!



sweetstitches said:


> Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.



everyone has really great costumes!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...

My first finished dress:













Pirate Outfit:









Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)





Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)









Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!

Melinda


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Last Halloween we went to the Michael W Smith/Steven Curtis Chapman duo concert - it was Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> Disneygirls and Drew - How about ginger? Have you seen that MythBusters about motion sickness and how Ginger really helped them? I feel so bad for people who get motion sick...blech....



I LOVE Steven Curtis Chapman!  
No, I haven't heard of using ginger.  I'll have to look that up.


----------



## teresajoy

tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda



 to our thread Melinda!!! I'm so glad you came out of lurkdome!


----------



## MrsBanks

My DD as a dalmation






and my DS as Harry Potter


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> I can not BELIEVE all you guys laughing at my pain!!!
> Here, I bare my
> 
> um....soul..
> 
> to you guys and I get laughter!



My Dearest Teresa,

         I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.

Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!

Lots of hugs,
Karen


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> My Dearest Teresa,
> 
> I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!
> 
> Lots of hugs,
> Karen



 Thank you my dear! Your kindness has not gone unnoticed!


----------



## karebear1

What?!?!?!?!  What's the wink for?


----------



## ibesue

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



The outfits are really cute!  You did a great job!  Can't wait to see what you do next!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok we cut these on Tuesday and in the AZ weather was way too early... lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



OMGosh, they are so cute!  I love the cupcake spider!!  The very first time I heard of someone cutting pumpkins a couple of weeks before Halloween really surprised me!  We have always had to cut them just a day before halloween or they would be a mildewy mess before halloween!!  

How are you feeling?  Each time I see you post, I wonder how your pregnancy  is going!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My girls love to match eachother too!  I have to say, you sound like the best grandma!  Those girls are so lucky to have a gma like you who loves them and likes to make so many wonderful things for them.  My MIL lives 12-15 minutes away and they never called or anything.  They have no idea what my girls even were for Halloween!   I just don't understand them.
> 
> I have heard that gargling with listerine can help too so that is what I have been doing.  Vitamin D is supposed to help find off the flu so we have been taking that as well as so other vitamins.
> 
> 
> Great job!  Where did you get those red boots?  I love them!



Awwww, thanks!  I am off to see other grandgirls this week and I hope to make some matching things for them too!  I only wish I lived close to my grandkids!  The closest ones are 2 hours away!  Then the next family is 3 1/2 hours away and then 14 hours away (or 2/1/2 hours by air!)  15 minutes away and I would be there all the time!!

We think my DD was the first in their family to have the flu, but she already gargles 2x's a day with prescription listerine and drinks warm liquids during the day, we think she got off easy!  So yeah, gargling for me & some warm drinks and washing my hands.  Hopefully, I will not get sick!



sweetstitches said:


> Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.



So cute, they look great!  



teresajoy said:


> I can not BELIEVE all you guys laughing at my pain!!!
> Here, I bare my
> 
> um....soul..
> 
> to you guys and I get laughter!
> 
> 
> 
> At the time it was just about the worst thing that had ever happened to me, but now I also find it hilarious, as do my kids! Little stinkers.
> 
> I'm bored this morning, I stayed home from the meeting because I've been coughing so bad. I don't want to risk getting anyone sick. But, I studied and everything and was even thinking of commenting today. I doubt I would have, but thinking about it is a step in the right direction! I get really stupid sounding when it comes to speaking in front of people!  Things sound great in my head, but when they come out of my mouth, it sounds more like gobbildygook.



   I am sorry if we thought your worst moments were funny.  We should have a thread of most embarrassing moments!  I know I have a few!!!  

I hope your cough gets better soon.  And I know the feeling of words not coming out right.  In my mind I have great words, but what comes out cracks and sounds very childish!  



eeyore3847 said:


> oh thanks... she is almost 8!! Had told me no more customs for her last week. some kid at school made a comment and now it is over!!!



Awww, that is sad.  Mean girls!



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda



Welcome Melinda!!  You are doing a GREAT job so far!  We look forward to seeing more and getting to know you better!



MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter



Very Cute!  I love seeing all the little ones in their halloween costumes!



karebear1 said:


> My Dearest Teresa,
> 
> I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!
> 
> Lots of hugs,
> Karen



Hey Karen, good to see you and I miss you!


----------



## eeyore3847

ibesue said:


> OMGosh, they are so cute!  I love the cupcake spider!!  The very first time I heard of someone cutting pumpkins a couple of weeks before Halloween really surprised me!  We have always had to cut them just a day before halloween or they would be a mildewy mess before halloween!!
> 
> How are you feeling?  Each time I see you post, I wonder how your pregnancy  is going!



oh thank you.. We did them tuesday and sadly they looked icky halloween night.. they had to be tossed this am!

I am feeling much better! 16 weeks and well almost half way there!!! woo hoo!!!!! still have problems eating food etc.. takes a long time to finish a meal.. and still a tad tired a lot.. but otherwise fabulous!!

Lori


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> I am sorry if we thought your worst moments were funny.  We should have a thread of most embarrassing moments!  I know I have a few!!!
> 
> I hope your cough gets better soon.  And I know the feeling of words not coming out right.  In my mind I have great words, but what comes out cracks and sounds very childish!



Start sharing missy! I've already shared a few of mine, oddly they all seem to involve the same part of my anatomy! 


If only people could read our minds! 

No, wait, that wouldn't be so good either!







eeyore3847 said:


> I am feeling much better! 16 weeks and well almost half way there!!! woo hoo!!!!! still have problems eating food etc.. takes a long time to finish a meal.. and still a tad tired a lot.. but otherwise fabulous!!
> 
> Lori



I've been wondering how you were doing. I worry so much about people when they are pregnant, I need status updates!


----------



## karebear1

ibesue said:


> Hey Karen, good to see you and I miss you!



 Thanks. I needed to hear that.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Thanks. I needed to hear that.



Don't stay away so long next time! Don't you know we need you here?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you all for your kind words on my boys' Mover suits.  They have decided they want to wear them in Disney World too, which is nice because they will get some some use out of them right?  I figure maybe at Hollywood Studios since that is where the Playhouse Disney attraction is, and I think we're doing breakfast with the Playhouse Disney gang there too.  

Everyone's Halloween costumes are all great!!  My little guy saw the Hiro costume and said "Mommy!!  I wanna be a train for Halloween next time!"  So now I'm going to have to figure that out!

The pirate sisters are simply adorable too, I love those red boots too, they are the perfect finsihing touch to those ADORABLE dresses!!


----------



## charlinn

Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!  

Here's my Belle in her finished costume.  I am so excited about her wearing it to DL in 3 weeks!!   Yay!  










Belle with her Big Brother (he was a Mafia Clown...I don't know...teenagers??)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teenagers is right, isn't funny how they combine themes?  My kid sister was a zombie nerd (insert rolling of the eyes here)

Your little Belle is SO CUTE!!  I hope she has fun living it up as a princess in DL!!


----------



## jham

karamat said:


>



Cute!!



bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



LOVE those!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Happy Belated Birthday JoJo!



sweetstitches said:


> Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.



Great costumes!



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda



Good job!  Carla's patterns are the best!



MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter



so cute!



charlinn said:


> Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!
> 
> Belle with her Big Brother (he was a Mafia Clown...I don't know...teenagers??)



Love Belle!  I saw too many scary clown teenagers this year!


----------



## jham

Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.  

For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:








I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under 

Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit. 






finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:






And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed. 






Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!






And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.


----------



## bear_mom

jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> 
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.




Beautiful job!

Emily


----------



## bean

I had posted the pic of my girls as the pirates and a couple of people asked about the shoes.  Well, I found those red beauties at.....Wal Mart! For only $9.99 My Mom ended up buying them for the girls in green, hot pink, and black as well. They've held up really well too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!


These are gorgeous!  You have to wear them to WDW, they'll be perfect!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori;
Glad you're starting to feel a bit better; now is the "fun" trimester; great job on the costumes, and I can't believe how big JoJo's getting.  They grow up way too fast.


billwendy said:


> How was the Concert?? I'd LOVE to hear them in concert!! I love a good concert, but they havent been coming around to Philly lately they go out more towards Lancaster, but usually in the middle of the week when I cant get there in time!! Last Halloween we went to the Michael W Smith/Steven Curtis Chapman duo concert - it was Awesome!!!


The concert was awesome!  Not enough Bebo for me, but other than that, great; Natalie Grant sounds way better in person than on her recordings, and her twins are too cute!  Jeremy was amazing, my daughter loved all the lights from his show-  I love, love, love Steven Curtis Chapman!!!


sweetstitches said:


> Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.


Great pic!


tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda


Thanks for coming!  I love all the outfits you've done, super cute!  And you can never, ever go wrong with a Carla C pattern!


MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter


So cute!  Awesome job!!


karebear1 said:


> My Dearest Teresa,
> 
> I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!
> 
> Lots of hugs,
> Karen





charlinn said:


> Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!
> 
> Here's my Belle in her finished costume.  I am so excited about her wearing it to DL in 3 weeks!!   Yay!


Beautiful!!


jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> 
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.



Um, Wow, just wow!!  Sally is absolutely perfect, and so is Minnie!  To die for awesome!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Marah- don't worry about the clothes, are Hannah and Drakey ok?  And were y'all able to trick or treat tonight?



Draykey had a very high fever for a few days but that was really his only symptom.  He is doing MUCH better now.  
Hannah had some asthma problems, those cleared up. Then Draykey got the flu (Hannah has only had the first of two H1N1 vaccines...and just the week before) so we started Hannah on Tamiflu profilactically (sp?) and crossed our fingers.  She seemed okay...then last night (after a big temp change, and an LJKASDLKJASL who thought trick or treating outside in the cold wind and going to a bonfire were a good idea for an asthmatic child) the asthma hit again, but with a fever and cough, so we're thinking now she has H1N1.  Back to around the clock breathing treatments, and I need to figure out somewhere to call to see if we should get her back on what's left of the Tamiflu.
Thanks for asking ((hugs)).  This whole winter will most likely be one asthma adventure after another.  Michigan is not kind to our asthma diva.  I'm sorry, y'all are most likely sick to death of my whining.



bean said:


> J


Those are beautiful.  I'm hiding them from Hannah so she doesn't mistakenly think I could manage something that beautiful!



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.


Welcome Melinda!!!  The outfits are cute!



MrsBanks said:


> and my DS as Harry Potter



Cute Cute Cute!  We had an HP Halloween here, too!



karebear1 said:


> My Dearest Teresa,
> 
> I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!
> 
> Lots of hugs,
> Karen



Oh wow.  



charlinn said:


>



What a beautiful Belle!

We did manage to do some trick or treating last night.  Our local radio station put on a Trunk or Treat INSIDE a car dealership.  Local businesses were the ones passing out candy. It was AWESOME, particularly that it was INSIDE.  Then we went to my parents and grandpa's houses or the obligatory visits, and off to the High School where the kids can trick or treat from room to room, get a picture, get their faces painted, etc (again, all inside!  yay!)

Here's my crew...not sure if I should post as I made NONE of it, we just didn't have the time.

My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!





Hermione:





Harry and Hagrid: (for the new people, these are the glasses my son wears every day, yes, they are real!)





The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)





Dueling Hermione and Draco (for some reason Ryker did NOT want many pictures!)





Harry and Draco, the early years 





The Husband as Hagrid...and at 6'6", the best Hagrid EVAH!


----------



## emcreative

Oh!  We also had two birthdays here this month!

Emmy turned 13 on October 9th:










Lizzie turned 10 on October 17 (and was so happy a new baby of a Dis'er was born on her "Birthday Eve"...she still smiles about it and feels special!)





(Wearing HeatherSue's awesome embroidery pattern on her shirt!)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Wow!  Simply amazing!  She looks just like her!!!


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> oh thank you.. We did them tuesday and sadly they looked icky halloween night.. they had to be tossed this am!
> 
> I am feeling much better! 16 weeks and well almost half way there!!! woo hoo!!!!! still have problems eating food etc.. takes a long time to finish a meal.. and still a tad tired a lot.. but otherwise fabulous!!
> 
> Lori



Yeah, the last time we did pumpkins ahead of time, they were like that too!
Happy to hear your pregnancy is doing so well.  The food issues will go away, and there will be a few days that you have energy!  Are you going to find out the sex of the baby?  If so, only a few weeks!



teresajoy said:


> Start sharing missy! I've already shared a few of mine, oddly they all seem to involve the same part of my anatomy!
> 
> 
> If only people could read our minds!
> 
> No, wait, that wouldn't be so good either!



  I don't think we want to know what we are thinking!

OKAY, I will share, but others have to too!!

So this was a LONG time ago.  Sarah (Kadie's mom) was still in elementary school!  So DH drops me off at work and I walk into the atrium we had where I worked and headed to the elevators.  Since DH dropped me off, I was early to work.  As I am walking to the elevator, I slip in a puddle of water and actually fall on my bum...  (see, it involves the same body part!).  I jumped up, picked up everything, looking around to see if anyone saw.  No one around, whew!  BUT, I am missing a shoe.  I start looking around but what can I do.  Its no where to be found.  People start coming and now everyone is looking around to find my shoe.  It's no where to be found.  Oh, and my bottom is wet, it was a good sized puddle that I sat in!  I just can't stop laughing, but wondering what I am going to do.  No car, its before cell phones, so no way to find DH to come pick me up to go find shoes until he is all the way to work.    Everyone is stumped, what the heck happened to my shoe???  Then..... the elevator comes down and opens up and what is sitting in the middle of the elevator???  My shoe????  Now I really can't stop laughing.  Through out the day, people would come ask me about my shoe!  Someone even drew a picture of my shoe with the elevator saying "come here my little pretty"!  

So I walked around in torn pantyhose all day (I said it was a long time ago) and everyone knew what happened.  Now this might be one of those times that you had to be there to think it was funny.  But to this day, its still at the top of my list of funny things that have happened to me!  



karebear1 said:


> Thanks. I needed to hear that.



  You are missed!



charlinn said:


> Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!
> 
> Here's my Belle in her finished costume.  I am so excited about her wearing it to DL in 3 weeks!!   Yay!



Cute!!  When are you coming to Disneyland?



jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> 
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.



Wow, Jayden is stunning!!!  Lily is too cute!!  So are the boys!  Your costumes are great!!!



emcreative said:


> Draykey had a very high fever for a few days but that was really his only symptom.  He is doing MUCH better now.
> Hannah had some asthma problems, those cleared up. Then Draykey got the flu (Hannah has only had the first of two H1N1 vaccines...and just the week before) so we started Hannah on Tamiflu profilactically (sp?) and crossed our fingers.  She seemed okay...then last night (after a big temp change, and an LJKASDLKJASL who thought trick or treating outside in the cold wind and going to a bonfire were a good idea for an asthmatic child) the asthma hit again, but with a fever and cough, so we're thinking now she has H1N1.  Back to around the clock breathing treatments, and I need to figure out somewhere to call to see if we should get her back on what's left of the Tamiflu.
> Thanks for asking ((hugs)).  This whole winter will most likely be one asthma adventure after another.  Michigan is not kind to our asthma diva.  I'm sorry, y'all are most likely sick to death of my whining.
> 
> 
> 
> We did manage to do some trick or treating last night.  Our local radio station put on a Trunk or Treat INSIDE a car dealership.  Local businesses were the ones passing out candy. It was AWESOME, particularly that it was INSIDE.  Then we went to my parents and grandpa's houses or the obligatory visits, and off to the High School where the kids can trick or treat from room to room, get a picture, get their faces painted, etc (again, all inside!  yay!)
> 
> Here's my crew...not sure if I should post as I made NONE of it, we just didn't have the time.
> 
> My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermione:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Husband as Hagrid...and at 6'6", the best Hagrid EVAH!





emcreative said:


> Oh!  We also had two birthdays here this month!
> 
> Emmy turned 13 on October 9th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie turned 10 on October 17 (and was so happy a new baby of a Dis'er was born on her "Birthday Eve"...she still smiles about it and feels special!)



The family looked great!!!  So HPish!!!  I love it!  

We have a couple of October birthdays too!  Kadie is the 1st, my sister is the 16th & Lizzie & I share the 17th!

I hope the family is feeling better soon!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Lori;
> Glad you're starting to feel a bit better; now is the "fun" trimester; great job on the costumes, and I can't believe how big JoJo's getting.  They grow up way too fast.




I am hoping this trimester sticks around a bit.. lol... need to keep fun lori!!


----------



## snubie

All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
For reference here is her costume:





And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Stephres

snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q192/snubile/Sewing%20and%20customs/th
> _FancyNancy2.jpg
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.



1) Fancy Nancy is so cute, love the pettiskirt underneath. I organized a reader's party for pre-k through 2nd grade and we could not get the parents to be quiet enough so the kids could hear the readers. I was so mad and said to a parent, you would think these people have never been to story time and she looked at me and said, I've never taken my kids to story time! So it's true (but all the same frustrating).

2) We can't wait for Megan Grace to get here either. I was never in love with being pregnant either, especially with the second one, just uncomfortable all the time. Good thing the end result is worth it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

sweetstitches said:


> Congrats!  I forgot, which one did you get?



I got the Brother PE-780D(isney). I still haven't had time to take it out of the box and play around with it. And to think, I was only going to the sewing store to get an $8 spool of bobbin thread!


----------



## snubie

Stephres said:


> 1) Fancy Nancy is so cute, love the pettiskirt underneath. I organized a reader's party for pre-k through 2nd grade and we could not get the parents to be quiet enough so the kids could hear the readers. I was so mad and said to a parent, you would think these people have never been to story time and she looked at me and said, I've never taken my kids to story time! So it's true (but all the same frustrating).
> 
> 2) We can't wait for Megan Grace to get here either. I was never in love with being pregnant either, especially with the second one, just uncomfortable all the time. Good thing the end result is worth it!



The not reading to your kids is mind-blowing to me.  Granted I am a librarian by training (also a physical therapist) so that may be why I am biased.  We have read to Lauren since she was just a tiny baby.  I was taking her to library story time when she was one year old.  We still go occasionally when it fits into her school and activity schedule.

I told DH that there was a Megan Grace in FL that was looking forward to the arrival of our Megan Grace and he thought I was nuts.


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Don't stay away so long next time! Don't you know we need you here?



I read (or scan is probably a better word) this thread everyday T. So I'm here, just not HERE.... kwim?  I'm just having a hard time right now, so I'm not too chatty, but don't you worry friend! I got your back end.... errrr.......ummmmmm......... BACK when you need me! 



ibesue said:


> So this was a LONG time ago.  Sarah (Kadie's mom) was still in elementary school!  So DH drops me off at work and I walk into the atrium we had where I worked and headed to the elevators.  Since DH dropped me off, I was early to work.  As I am walking to the elevator, I slip in a puddle of water and actually fall on my bum...  (see, it involves the same body part!).  I jumped up, picked up everything, looking around to see if anyone saw.  No one around, whew!  BUT, I am missing a shoe.  I start looking around but what can I do.  Its no where to be found.  People start coming and now everyone is looking around to find my shoe.  It's no where to be found.  Oh, and my bottom is wet, it was a good sized puddle that I sat in!  I just can't stop laughing, but wondering what I am going to do.  No car, its before cell phones, so no way to find DH to come pick me up to go find shoes until he is all the way to work.    Everyone is stumped, what the heck happened to my shoe???  Then..... the elevator comes down and opens up and what is sitting in the middle of the elevator???  My shoe????  Now I really can't stop laughing.  Through out the day, people would come ask me about my shoe!  Someone even drew a picture of my shoe with the elevator saying "come here my little pretty"!
> 
> So I walked around in torn pantyhose all day (I said it was a long time ago) and everyone knew what happened.  Now this might be one of those times that you had to be there to think it was funny.  But to this day, its still at the top of my list of funny things that have happened to me!
> 
> 
> 
> You are missed!



Funny story. I hope you recorded that elsewhere- those are the kinds of things kids love to hear about their parents. Makes more human!

Thanks for the hug.


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> So this was a LONG time ago.  Sarah (Kadie's mom) was still in elementary school!  So DH drops me off at work and I walk into the atrium we had where I worked and headed to the elevators.  Since DH dropped me off, I was early to work.  As I am walking to the elevator, I slip in a puddle of water and actually fall on my bum...  (see, it involves the same body part!).  I jumped up, picked up everything, looking around to see if anyone saw.  No one around, whew!  BUT, I am missing a shoe.  I start looking around but what can I do.  Its no where to be found.  People start coming and now everyone is looking around to find my shoe.  It's no where to be found.  Oh, and my bottom is wet, it was a good sized puddle that I sat in!  I just can't stop laughing, but wondering what I am going to do.  No car, its before cell phones, so no way to find DH to come pick me up to go find shoes until he is all the way to work.    Everyone is stumped, what the heck happened to my shoe???  Then..... the elevator comes down and opens up and what is sitting in the middle of the elevator???  My shoe????  Now I really can't stop laughing.  Through out the day, people would come ask me about my shoe!  Someone even drew a picture of my shoe with the elevator saying "come here my little pretty"!
> 
> So I walked around in torn pantyhose all day (I said it was a long time ago) and everyone knew what happened.  Now this might be one of those times that you had to be there to think it was funny.  But to this day, its still at the top of my list of funny things that have happened to me!
> !


How did your shoe get in the elevator???  



snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:


I love the outfit!!!




Stephres said:


> 1) Fancy Nancy is so cute, love the pettiskirt underneath. I organized a reader's party for pre-k through 2nd grade and we could not get the parents to be quiet enough so the kids could hear the readers. I was so mad and said to a parent, you would think these people have never been to story time and she looked at me and said, I've never taken my kids to story time! So it's true (but all the same frustrating).


I've never taken any of my kids to story time. But, I am STILL smart enough to know to be quiet when the reader is reading! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I got the Brother PE-780D(isney). I still haven't had time to take it out of the box and play around with it. And to think, I was only going to the sewing store to get an $8 spool of bobbin thread!



Sewing stores are dangerous!!!


----------



## waughzee

jham said:


> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.



You're right, she would make a gorgeous redhead!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I knew this was a fancy nancy costume before I even read your post!  It's great!  It looks just like her!  I can't believe they didn't know who she is! In fact, we try to buy our kids books for special occasions and my oldest DD got the Fancy Nancy Halloween book from us yesterday.


----------



## emcreative

jham said:


> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.



They all look great and you're right, Jayden would be gorgeous with red hair, too- I think it's her eyes!



snubie said:


> A
> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q192/snubile/Sewing%20and%20customs/FancyNancy2.jpg[/IMG
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My girls somehow missed "Fancy Nancy" but I could tell exactly who it was!
> 
> And hon, it's okay to complain even having gone through everything you did to get pregnant!!  It doesn't negate the fact you're thankful!!  (This seems to be a common feeling among pregnant woman who've been through fertility treatments, or moms after adoptions- we somehow don't give ourselves permission to admit our struggles just like everyone else has had. It's okay!)


----------



## tvgirlmin

Love Love Love Everyone's Costumes!  Especially fond of Sally and the two pirate lasses...you gals did an outstanding job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Draykey had a very high fever for a few days but that was really his only symptom.  He is doing MUCH better now.
> Hannah had some asthma problems, those cleared up. Then Draykey got the flu (Hannah has only had the first of two H1N1 vaccines...and just the week before) so we started Hannah on Tamiflu profilactically (sp?) and crossed our fingers.  She seemed okay...then last night (after a big temp change, and an LJKASDLKJASL who thought trick or treating outside in the cold wind and going to a bonfire were a good idea for an asthmatic child) the asthma hit again, but with a fever and cough, so we're thinking now she has H1N1.  Back to around the clock breathing treatments, and I need to figure out somewhere to call to see if we should get her back on what's left of the Tamiflu.
> Thanks for asking ((hugs)).  This whole winter will most likely be one asthma adventure after another.  Michigan is not kind to our asthma diva.  I'm sorry, y'all are most likely sick to death of my whining.
> 
> We did manage to do some trick or treating last night.  Our local radio station put on a Trunk or Treat INSIDE a car dealership.  Local businesses were the ones passing out candy. It was AWESOME, particularly that it was INSIDE.  Then we went to my parents and grandpa's houses or the obligatory visits, and off to the High School where the kids can trick or treat from room to room, get a picture, get their faces painted, etc (again, all inside!  yay!)
> 
> Here's my crew...not sure if I should post as I made NONE of it, we just didn't have the time.
> 
> My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermione:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Hagrid: (for the new people, these are the glasses my son wears every day, yes, they are real!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling Hermione and Draco (for some reason Ryker did NOT want many pictures!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Draco, the early years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Husband as Hagrid...and at 6'6", the best Hagrid EVAH!



Pics are great!  I'm so glad you found somewhere inside to enjoy the holiday; but more important, don't ever feel like you're "whining" when you're sharing about your family experiences.  I don't get tired of hearing about your kiddos, I enjoy learning how everybody's doing.  And it's ok to share how you feel about (the aforementioned anacronym I can't understand but still somehow get the gist of).  I sure hope Hannah's better soon.


emcreative said:


> Oh!  We also had two birthdays here this month!
> 
> Emmy turned 13 on October 9th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie turned 10 on October 17 (and was so happy a new baby of a Dis'er was born on her "Birthday Eve"...she still smiles about it and feels special!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Wearing HeatherSue's awesome embroidery pattern on her shirt!)


Now I'm just jealous.  I have a great camera, but, sadly, a total lack of photographic talent. sigh... these are gorgeous!  And they capture the girls so well!  Although Emmy's is bittersweet, she looks like such a yound woman in the picture; all our kids are growing up way too fast!


snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.


First off, I'm stunned that nobody knew who it was; even if they don't read the books (and that's just sad) do they not shop at Target?  There's a whole fancy nancy section LOL.  As far as how you're feeling,  I wish there was something I could do to help you feel better, but there just isn't.  Hopefully visualizing megan grace in your arms instead of your tummy will help a little.  Won't be long now!


karebear1 said:


> I read (or scan is probably a better word) this thread everyday T. So I'm here, just not HERE.... kwim?  I'm just having a hard time right now, so I'm not too chatty, but don't you worry friend! I got your back end.... errrr.......ummmmmm......... BACK when you need me!


I've missed you to; the board is too quiet without the Cricut Queen- have you seen the new Cargo yet?


----------



## VBAndrea

bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!


WOW!!!!  Those are great!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Sorry, I botched and accidentally deleted a couple of photos.  Happy birthday to the 6 year old!



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda


Welcome!  It looks like you are off to a great start!  And I adore your daughter's blue eyes.  I also had to whip up a pair of PJ pants for my ds b/c he was feeling left out.  I've since bought the bowling shirt pattern so now he can cash in.



MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter


Both are fantastic.  I wish I could dress my ds as  a dalmation b/c dd would make a great Cruela.  Sadly, trains seem to be the only option.



charlinn said:


> Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!
> 
> Here's my Belle in her finished costume.  I am so excited about her wearing it to DL in 3 weeks!! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle with her Big Brother (he was a Mafia Clown...I don't know...teenagers??)


Belle is so pretty!  And at least big brother dressed up -- some of the older kids around here have such lame outfits (for example, our neighbor's son who is 11 put on a polo shirt and shorts and went as a nerd ~ big whoop!).



jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.


All are great, but that Sally is to die for!  It's superb!!!!



emcreative said:


> Draykey had a very high fever for a few days but that was really his only symptom.  He is doing MUCH better now.
> Hannah had some asthma problems, those cleared up. Then Draykey got the flu (Hannah has only had the first of two H1N1 vaccines...and just the week before) so we started Hannah on Tamiflu profilactically (sp?) and crossed our fingers.  She seemed okay...then last night (after a big temp change, and an LJKASDLKJASL who thought trick or treating outside in the cold wind and going to a bonfire were a good idea for an asthmatic child) the asthma hit again, but with a fever and cough, so we're thinking now she has H1N1.  Back to around the clock breathing treatments, and I need to figure out somewhere to call to see if we should get her back on what's left of the Tamiflu.
> Thanks for asking ((hugs)).  This whole winter will most likely be one asthma adventure after another.  Michigan is not kind to our asthma diva.  I'm sorry, y'all are most likely sick to death of my whining.
> 
> We did manage to do some trick or treating last night.  Our local radio station put on a Trunk or Treat INSIDE a car dealership.  Local businesses were the ones passing out candy. It was AWESOME, particularly that it was INSIDE.  Then we went to my parents and grandpa's houses or the obligatory visits, and off to the High School where the kids can trick or treat from room to room, get a picture, get their faces painted, etc (again, all inside!  yay!)
> 
> Here's my crew...not sure if I should post as I made NONE of it, we just didn't have the time.
> 
> My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermione:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Hagrid: (for the new people, these are the glasses my son wears every day, yes, they are real!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling Hermione and Draco (for some reason Ryker did NOT want many pictures!)



Sorry about all the illnesses your household is enduring.  A lot of the kids in our neighborhood have been sick, but my kids fortunately go to private school and I've kept them away from the neighbors as best I can.  Can't have sick kids cutting into my sewing time!

Great halloween outfits and glad everyone was well enough to get out.

And I think I'm about at my max for images in this reply, but I love the birthday photos.  What on earth kind of camera do you have?  I want one!  I want a new camera so bad.  I took 6 pictures of my son's class at their Halloween parade and only one turned out not to be blurry.  Sadly, I think our new a/c unit in June and our new furnance last week have bit into my camera fund big time.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Now I'm just jealous.  I have a great camera, but, sadly, a total lack of photographic talent. sigh... these are gorgeous!  And they capture the girls so well!  Although Emmy's is bittersweet, she looks like such a yound woman in the picture; all our kids are growing up way too fast!





VBAndrea said:


> And I think I'm about at my max for images in this reply, but I love the birthday photos.  What on earth kind of camera do you have?  I want one!  I want a new camera so bad.  I took 6 pictures of my son's class at their Halloween parade and only one turned out not to be blurry.  Sadly, I think our new a/c unit in June and our new furnance last week have bit into my camera fund big time.



Thanks ladies.

I just have Canon Powershot.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10669035

It's a great utility camera but that's really all it is. In other words, it's great for throwing it in your bag on the way out and getting some portraits, but nothing special.  I still can't find a way for it to take good action shots.  It does great video for what it is, though.  I dream of a better camera one day!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Hi Ladies!  Haven't posted in a while, I need to take some pictures of my latest creations and post them here.  Having a little problem that I need your help with.  I made a Tinkerbell-themed tiered twirl skirt for DD3 last week. Long story short she got spaghetti sauce on it and DH put it through the washer and dryer not realizing it was stained.  I've tried Shout, Fels-Naptha bar soap, and Dawn dishwashing detergent, but there are still noticeable orange spots on the white upper tier and some not-so-noticeable spots on the purple lower tier too.  I don't want to use bleach because it will ruin the colored sections (cotton muslin).  Any suggestions?  Also I got a Brother serger this week--early Christmas gift--but I've been too chicken to get it out of the box yet!


----------



## bear_mom

I try to keep up with this thread, but I always seem about 5 pages behind. 

Loved the Fancy Nancy dress, it was spot on. I can't believe a group of preschoolers didn't know who she was.

All the Halloween costumes were great. I hope our children appreciate all the time we spent on them .

Emily


----------



## Colleen27

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't posted in a while, I need to take some pictures of my latest creations and post them here.  Having a little problem that I need your help with.  I made a Tinkerbell-themed tiered twirl skirt for DD3 last week. Long story short she got spaghetti sauce on it and DH put it through the washer and dryer not realizing it was stained.  I've tried Shout, Fels-Naptha bar soap, and Dawn dishwashing detergent, but there are still noticeable orange spots on the white upper tier and some not-so-noticeable spots on the purple lower tier too.  I don't want to use bleach because it will ruin the colored sections (cotton muslin).  Any suggestions?



What I would do is a very careful hand washing in the sink, using a bleach pen on just the stained areas of the white fabric. You'll really have to be careful rinsing so that the bleach doesn't run onto the colored areas and it won't help with the not-so-noticeable spots on the colored tier, but with a kitchen sink sprayer bleaching the trouble spots is doable and it should work well enough to make the skirt presentable. I've had to rescue more than one favorite outfit that way.


----------



## emcreative

Did anyone download the picture/save the link of that Snow White doll I posted in the old thread?  I can't seem to find it again.


----------



## ibesue

snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.



Awww, I know the end is hard, but hang in there, the best place for her is inside for a few more weeks!



SallyfromDE said:


> I got the Brother PE-780D(isney). I still haven't had time to take it out of the box and play around with it. And to think, I was only going to the sewing store to get an $8 spool of bobbin thread!



I understand that!  I have done that before!!



karebear1 said:


> I read (or scan is probably a better word) this thread everyday T. So I'm here, just not HERE.... kwim?  I'm just having a hard time right now, so I'm not too chatty, but don't you worry friend! I got your back end.... errrr.......ummmmmm......... BACK when you need me!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story. I hope you recorded that elsewhere- those are the kinds of things kids love to hear about their parents. Makes more human!
> 
> Thanks for the hug.



LOL, good idea!  They all thought I was weird when it happened, but I still have the picture of my shoe!



teresajoy said:


> How did your shoe get in the elevator???



So when I was like , the shoe must have flew off my foot when the elevator door opened.    Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I just have Canon Powershot.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10669035
> 
> It's a great utility camera but that's really all it is. In other words, it's great for throwing it in your bag on the way out and getting some portraits, but nothing special.  I still can't find a way for it to take good action shots.  It does great video for what it is, though.  I dream of a better camera one day!



I love my point & shoot!  Its almost always in my purse, you never know when you will need it!!



Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't posted in a while, I need to take some pictures of my latest creations and post them here.  Having a little problem that I need your help with.  I made a Tinkerbell-themed tiered twirl skirt for DD3 last week. Long story short she got spaghetti sauce on it and DH put it through the washer and dryer not realizing it was stained.  I've tried Shout, Fels-Naptha bar soap, and Dawn dishwashing detergent, but there are still noticeable orange spots on the white upper tier and some not-so-noticeable spots on the purple lower tier too.  I don't want to use bleach because it will ruin the colored sections (cotton muslin).  Any suggestions?  Also I got a Brother serger this week--early Christmas gift--but I've been too chicken to get it out of the box yet!



I know someone said wash again with a bleach pen and that is great advice!  THEN hang it in the sun.  The sun is the best cleaner for spaghetti type stains!!!  I can even hang it in a window and the sun will do its trick, even if its been washed & dried!

Congrats on the serger!!!  Now after you get the skirt in the sun, open the box!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!! 






Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

billwendy said:


>



Oh, my!  I have never seen anything like that!



Diz-Mommy said:


>



They turned out great!!!



VBAndrea said:


>



They are really adorable.



karamat said:


>



This is a very cute outfit!



bean said:


> Just thought I'd share....the first Halloween costumes I've made! Courtesy of a pattern by Dainty Designs from YCMT. I'm thinking these may be fun to wear on our next trip to WDW now that pirates are such a big deal. Now off to figure out some Christmas outfits!



You did a great job!!



sweetstitches said:


> Here's my crew.  I didn't make any of the costumes this year.  Sorry it's so big.



FUN!



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melinda



You are doing such a great job!!  Welcome 



MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter



They look really sweet!



charlinn said:


>



It turned out sooo good!



jham said:


>



WOW!~!!!!!


I lost the Harry Potter Family!  I thought you guys looked fantastic really!!!

Here are the costumes we made.

Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)










And Brighton as her prince 













And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume


----------



## luvinyou

I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)










I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!

Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!


----------



## billwendy

luvinyou said:


> I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!
> 
> Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!



CUte!! Could you send a wristlet or one of those cosmetic travel bag things (in the bookmarks)???


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> CUte!! Could you send a wristlet or one of those cosmetic travel bag things (in the bookmarks)???



That gives me an idea for my secret santa, but I was hoping I could send something in the card envelope so I don't have to pay extra postage


----------



## Tweevil

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!



Oh those snowflakes are wonderful... I am going over to  to check them out.

And, I am glad it worked - sometimes they just need a little blessing...   Now, keep me in mind for when I get my serger.  I may need a little help myself.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!



I LOVE these!  Heather, you are such an awesome designer!

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo need an embroidery machine!  You guys are torturing me!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> I read (or scan is probably a better word) this thread everyday T. So I'm here, just not HERE.... kwim?  I'm just having a hard time right now, so I'm not too chatty, but don't you worry friend! I got your back end.... errrr.......ummmmmm......... BACK when you need me!



Sorry you've been going through some hard times.  Post every once in awhile so we know you are there though! 







Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!



I love those snowflakes!!! I need to make something with those! (I get a REALLY good discount on the designs!   )



luvinyou said:


> I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!
> 
> Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!


That is a darling outfit!!!  


Shannalee724 said:


> And Brighton as her prince


These outfits are adorable!!! Such cutie pies !


----------



## karebear1

ireland_nicole said:


> I've missed you to; the board is too quiet without the Cricut Queen- have you seen the new Cargo yet?



What exactly do you mean by new cargo??? Hmmmmmm?????  



teresajoy said:


> Sorry you've been going through some hard times.  Post every once in awhile so we know you are there though!
> 
> I love those snowflakes!!! I need to make something with those! (I get a REALLY good discount on the designs!   )



Hugs are always good and always make me feel better. Things will get better because right now they can't get much worse! I'll be ok though. I always land on my feet! 

Heather-  I LOVE THOSE SNOW FLAKES TOO!!! You are so talented lady!


----------



## emcreative

So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.


Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?


----------



## Tweevil

Guys,
What kind of fabric would you use for a potholder and can you get that at VallyWart?  I am thinking of trying to do a completely homemade Christmas this year (except the boys video stuff).   I saw the RR moppine - which we have used at our house for YEARS (before she was an embryo I bet) but liked her addition of the pot holder sides.  

Where would I look for this and do you think it's a good gift?  I would add it to homemade sauce and stuff for my family members and for a few girls at work.  Whatcha think?  Would you want one?


----------



## Shleedogg

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.

I've been quilting on and off for a few years, make a purse or two, but swore I couldn't sew from a pattern to save my life.  My mom had major back surgery over the summer and wasn't up to sewing a costume and after looking at the chintzy material of the store bought costumes, I decided to tackle it (with the help of my mom with interpreting directions ).

It was so successful in fact, that I decided to make my niece a matching dress for our March trip to WDW so she and DD can match.  Now on to the real reason for my post, lol.  I was looking at the clearance fabric at JoAnn's today and came across smocked Disney fabric.  The top is smocked and stretchy and the bottom is already gathered appropriately for a dress.  Really it's just sewing one seam and some straps.  They had Tink and Princess fabric at my store.  It was still $8/yd (down from $17) but I still couldn't beat $4 and $6 per dress.  It's super cute, just wanted to give everyone a heads up! 

I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses   Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).


----------



## ibesue

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!



I love the mickey snowflakes!  



Shannalee724 said:


> Here are the costumes we made.
> 
> Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brighton as her prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume



Very nice!  You did a great job! And store bought it okay too!  The kids are so cute! 



luvinyou said:


> I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!
> 
> Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!



Very cute indeed.  I too love the easy fit patterns!



karebear1 said:


> Hugs are always good and always make me feel better. Things will get better because right now they can't get much worse! I'll be ok though. I always land on my feet!
> 
> Heather-  I LOVE THOSE SNOW FLAKES TOO!!! You are so talented lady!



I am sorry life is hard right now.  It will get better!  Until then, we are here for you.  



emcreative said:


> So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.
> 
> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?



I think it would be cute!  And they are young, so they would like it too!  We were talking about being tweedle dee & tweedle dum to MNSCHP



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> What kind of fabric would you use for a potholder and can you get that at VallyWart?  I am thinking of trying to do a completely homemade Christmas this year (except the boys video stuff).   I saw the RR moppine - which we have used at our house for YEARS (before she was an embryo I bet) but liked her addition of the pot holder sides.
> 
> Where would I look for this and do you think it's a good gift?  I would add it to homemade sauce and stuff for my family members and for a few girls at work.  Whatcha think?  Would you want one?



Don't know what fabric to make or what RR moppine is, but I love handmade gifts!  With food, its even better.  



Shleedogg said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.
> 
> I've been quilting on and off for a few years, make a purse or two, but swore I couldn't sew from a pattern to save my life.  My mom had major back surgery over the summer and wasn't up to sewing a costume and after looking at the chintzy material of the store bought costumes, I decided to tackle it (with the help of my mom with interpreting directions ).
> 
> It was so successful in fact, that I decided to make my niece a matching dress for our March trip to WDW so she and DD can match.  Now on to the real reason for my post, lol.  I was looking at the clearance fabric at JoAnn's today and came across smocked Disney fabric.  The top is smocked and stretchy and the bottom is already gathered appropriately for a dress.  Really it's just sewing one seam and some straps.  They had Tink and Princess fabric at my store.  It was still $8/yd (down from $17) but I still couldn't beat $4 and $6 per dress.  It's super cute, just wanted to give everyone a heads up!
> 
> I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses   Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).



Welcome!!  Can't wait to see your pictures!!  That camera cord will show up!!!


----------



## karebear1

Thanks so much. Things are starting to take a turn for the better- and hopefully they'll just keep on going- right?

Thanks for all the hugs and concern everyon- it really does make a difference.


----------



## VBAndrea

If anyone has any extra pixie dust please send it my way.  After spending an unexpected $4400 on our furnance my steam cleaner has now died.  I have spent hours taking it apart and cleaning it.  One day it didn't spray -- fixed that and thought I was doing well.  Next day cleaned a large part of a room b/f I realized it wasn't sucking up water.  Figured I just seated the bucket wrong so finished cleaning the room with another batch of water and instead of having clean fresh carpeting all I had was wet carpeting with diluted puppy pee smell.  Last night I had two cat puke spots and one dog diarrhea in the bedroom and had to hand clean them and also have a completely taken aprat Bissel sitting in my bathroom.  I'm off to buy a cheap Hoover today b/c nothing is in the budget right now but I have two dumb (albeit cute) puppies who were pen trained but apparently think all our carpet is grass now that I have set them free.  We are having all sorts of odd little things breaking and it's getting costly.  I've completely written off ever dreaming about a embroidery machine but I still so desparately want a new camera b/f Disney and I fear I will not be getting one.  

OK, I'm done whining....




Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't posted in a while, I need to take some pictures of my latest creations and post them here.  Having a little problem that I need your help with.  I made a Tinkerbell-themed tiered twirl skirt for DD3 last week. Long story short she got spaghetti sauce on it and DH put it through the washer and dryer not realizing it was stained.  I've tried Shout, Fels-Naptha bar soap, and Dawn dishwashing detergent, but there are still noticeable orange spots on the white upper tier and some not-so-noticeable spots on the purple lower tier too.  I don't want to use bleach because it will ruin the colored sections (cotton muslin).  Any suggestions?  Also I got a Brother serger this week--early Christmas gift--but I've been too chicken to get it out of the box yet!


I usually have good luck with Zout, but obviously it works best if you pretreat PRIOR to washing.  Still try it though and scrub it in with your finger nails.  If Zout alone doesn't work try adding Spray and Wash stain stick over it and again scrub in with your nails (and that way your fingernails will look ever so stunning like mine do ).  I have also heard of trying lemon  juice on stains and then hanging the garment in the sun to bleach it, but I have never tried this.  Probably should try it on a few things though.  Good luck and do your best to keep dh from doing the wash in the future.  I let my dh wash his own clothes and that is it.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!


How adorable is that!  And so glad your machine is behaving better now.



Shannalee724 said:


> Here are the costumes we made.
> 
> Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brighton as her prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume


All adorable!  I think the Belle Christmas dress is an all time favorite princess dress of mine.  I am still contemplating making dd one for Akershus, though I already bought some fabric to make an appliqued Jasmine.  Wish I could make up my mind!




emcreative said:


> So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.
> 
> 
> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?


I think it would be really cute, but beware that in a year, whether you like it or not, your boys may start having a say in what they will or will not wear.  I would save those outfits until closer to the trip and have a back up plan.  There is no way my son would dress as either at age 3, but he was a tough kit for any kind of Halloween costume.  He was fine with regular clothes.



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> What kind of fabric would you use for a potholder and can you get that at VallyWart?  I am thinking of trying to do a completely homemade Christmas this year (except the boys video stuff).   I saw the RR moppine - which we have used at our house for YEARS (before she was an embryo I bet) but liked her addition of the pot holder sides.
> 
> Where would I look for this and do you think it's a good gift?  I would add it to homemade sauce and stuff for my family members and for a few girls at work.  Whatcha think?  Would you want one?


No clue what RR moppine is or what fabric to use, but I would love some potholders as long as they matched my kitchen (unlike the ones MIL always sends us that are a complete mismatch).  As a matter of fact, I was just looking at my potholders last night noticing how awful they looked and wanting new ones.



Shleedogg said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.
> 
> I've been quilting on and off for a few years, make a purse or two, but swore I couldn't sew from a pattern to save my life.  My mom had major back surgery over the summer and wasn't up to sewing a costume and after looking at the chintzy material of the store bought costumes, I decided to tackle it (with the help of my mom with interpreting directions ).
> 
> It was so successful in fact, that I decided to make my niece a matching dress for our March trip to WDW so she and DD can match.  Now on to the real reason for my post, lol.  I was looking at the clearance fabric at JoAnn's today and came across smocked Disney fabric.  The top is smocked and stretchy and the bottom is already gathered appropriately for a dress.  Really it's just sewing one seam and some straps.  They had Tink and Princess fabric at my store.  It was still $8/yd (down from $17) but I still couldn't beat $4 and $6 per dress.  It's super cute, just wanted to give everyone a heads up!
> 
> I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses   Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).


Welcome!  Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.
> 
> 
> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?



aw, they're young, they'll bounce back!  you should do it!



karebear1 said:


> Thanks so much. Things are starting to take a turn for the better- and hopefully they'll just keep on going- right?
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and concern everyon- it really does make a difference.



I just wanted to say that I don't know what all is going on, but I wanted to give you a big (((HUG))) anyway!  Hope your situation gets better soon!


----------



## LauraP22

Sorry the kids didn't know who Fancy Nancy was.  I'm sorry to say my kiddos wouldn't know.  I didn't like the book at all so my kids heard it once and never again.  They do get read to though   I'm amazed that none of the kids got it though, the costume was just right!

Everyone has great costumes, Happy belated Halloween


----------



## karebear1

Thanks Shannon..... but you should know..... you may be in hug deficit for the day because you not only gave me one hug.. but TWO! Made me feel extra better!  HUGS BACK TO YOU too!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.
> 
> 
> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?



I say go for it..... they're only this young once... and every parent needs something to hold over them in their teenage years..........

I just say make them both Tweedle-Dee.... I'm not sure they WOULD get over being Tweedle-Dum!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

emcreative said:


> So um...we were talking tonight about our next Disney trip.  I need y'alls opinion.
> 
> 
> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?




I say if you can get away with it, DO IT!!!  Just think how cute they'd be, and how much attention they'll get....and assure them later in life you did it out of love.


----------



## tricia

luvinyou said:


> I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!
> 
> Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!



Awesome job on the easy fits.  I was going to suggest coasters, like this:





they are super simple.



Shannalee724 said:


> And Brighton as her prince



Great looking dress.  And that prince is just the cutest.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WE MUST see pictures if you go through with the Tweedle Dee/ Dum idea 

I appreciate the giggle, thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> What kind of fabric would you use for a potholder and can you get that at VallyWart?  I am thinking of trying to do a completely homemade Christmas this year (except the boys video stuff).   I saw the RR moppine - which we have used at our house for YEARS (before she was an embryo I bet) but liked her addition of the pot holder sides.
> 
> Where would I look for this and do you think it's a good gift?  I would add it to homemade sauce and stuff for my family members and for a few girls at work.  Whatcha think?  Would you want one?



I had never heard of a moppine before, so I had to do a search for one. I think it would make a great gift! 



Shleedogg said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.
> 
> I've been quilting on and off for a few years, make a purse or two, but swore I couldn't sew from a pattern to save my life.  My mom had major back surgery over the summer and wasn't up to sewing a costume and after looking at the chintzy material of the store bought costumes, I decided to tackle it (with the help of my mom with interpreting directions ).
> 
> It was so successful in fact, that I decided to make my niece a matching dress for our March trip to WDW so she and DD can match.  Now on to the real reason for my post, lol.  I was looking at the clearance fabric at JoAnn's today and came across smocked Disney fabric.  The top is smocked and stretchy and the bottom is already gathered appropriately for a dress.  Really it's just sewing one seam and some straps.  They had Tink and Princess fabric at my store.  It was still $8/yd (down from $17) but I still couldn't beat $4 and $6 per dress.  It's super cute, just wanted to give everyone a heads up!
> 
> I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses   Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).



  Now go find that camera cord, we need pictures!!!


----------



## froggy33

I got my PED-basic in last week!!  Now the only problem I have is that I have a MAC computer.  I am getting ready to order a new PC, but I am impatient!!!  So, I was thinking of loading the software and designs on my husbands PC for the time being.  My question is, will I be able to load the PED-basic on both computers??  I know some software limits this.  Anybody know??  I really want to buy some of Heathers designs!!

Thanks!!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> I got my PED-basic in last week!!  Now the only problem I have is that I have a MAC computer.  I am getting ready to order a new PC, but I am impatient!!!  So, I was thinking of loading the software and designs on my husbands PC for the time being.  My question is, will I be able to load the PED-basic on both computers??  I know some software limits this.  Anybody know??  I really want to buy some of Heathers designs!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I have mine installed on two computers, so you should be fine.

And, you will probably need to download the drives and software from the Brother site. It says to NEVER install the software from the disk if you have Windows Vista or Windows 7, I'm not sure of Windows 98, because I don't have that. I'll try to find the page for you.. here you go
http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...top.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hf_basiceus

That's kind of long, so hopefully it works!


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I have mine installed on two computers, so you should be fine.
> 
> And, you will probably need to download the drives and software from the Brother site. It says to NEVER install the software from the disk if you have Windows Vista or Windows 7, I'm not sure of Windows 98, because I don't have that. I'll try to find the page for you.. here you go
> http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...top.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hf_basiceus
> 
> That's kind of long, so hopefully it works!



Thanks!!  I do remember reading about that.  My husband and I still get Windows XP put on our computers...I don't know if I'll need to worry then, but I'll look into it!  Maybe I'll give it a shot tonight!!  I actually have never even used my embroidery machine--what a way to start!


----------



## sweetstitches

Thank you for all the compliments on my kiddos!





eeyore3847 said:


> oh thanks... she is almost 8!! Had told me no more customs for her last week. some kid at school made a comment and now it is over!!!



Ack!  Mean kids.




teresajoy said:


> I can not BELIEVE all you guys laughing at my pain!!!
> Here, I bare my
> 
> um....soul..
> 
> to you guys and I get laughter!



Okay, I'll share something.

I went to a small, Catholic h.s., and the boys and girls shared a locker room (not at the same time, obviously.)  When I was a freshman, I was painfully shy and I HATED getting dressed for gym in the locker room, so I always tried to get there ASAP so that it would be mostly empty while I changed.  Well, I got there too early one day, before the teacher.   As I was standing in the corner, in my bra and underwear (with little hearts) in walks an junior guy who forgot something in his locker (which of course was RIGHT next to where I was standing.)  I was cornered, literally.  He took his sweet time getting his locker open and his stuff out.  I was mortified.  I know I should have reported it, but I was so embarrassed.  I was more embarrassed about the heart underwear than being almost naked.





tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's Jammie Pants (He was jealous of mommy sewing for sister!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day of the Dead Dress: (Yay for CarlaC - best looking thing I have made yet and the directions were so easy to follow!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!
> 
> Melinda



Welcome Melinda!  You are off to a great start!  Everything is very cute.




MrsBanks said:


> My DD as a dalmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my DS as Harry Potter



Great costumes!




charlinn said:


> Hello all, Hope you all had a great night last night!  All the costumes posted are adorable!  Love them all!
> 
> Here's my Belle in her finished costume.  I am so excited about her wearing it to DL in 3 weeks!!   Yay!
> 
> 
> Belle with her Big Brother (he was a Mafia Clown...I don't know...teenagers??)



Your Belle is lovely and your Mafia Clown is well...interesting.  



jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> 
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The costumes are all great.  You did a terrific job on Sally & Minnie.  




emcreative said:


> Draykey had a very high fever for a few days but that was really his only symptom.  He is doing MUCH better now.
> Hannah had some asthma problems, those cleared up. Then Draykey got the flu (Hannah has only had the first of two H1N1 vaccines...and just the week before) so we started Hannah on Tamiflu profilactically (sp?) and crossed our fingers.  She seemed okay...then last night (after a big temp change, and an LJKASDLKJASL who thought trick or treating outside in the cold wind and going to a bonfire were a good idea for an asthmatic child) the asthma hit again, but with a fever and cough, so we're thinking now she has H1N1.  Back to around the clock breathing treatments, and I need to figure out somewhere to call to see if we should get her back on what's left of the Tamiflu.
> Thanks for asking ((hugs)).  This whole winter will most likely be one asthma adventure after another.  Michigan is not kind to our asthma diva.  I'm sorry, y'all are most likely sick to death of my whining.
> 
> My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)



Glad you got to still trick-or-treat.  The costumes are great!  I'm sure the kids all got a kick out of your Hagrid!

Asthma is so scary.  Your family is still in my prayers.  It's so hard when it feels like its just one thing after another.




emcreative said:


> Oh!  We also had two birthdays here this month!
> 
> Emmy turned 13 on October 9th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie turned 10 on October 17 (and was so happy a new baby of a Dis'er was born on her "Birthday Eve"...she still smiles about it and feels special!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Your girls are beautiful!




snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.



You did a great job on the costume; it's a shame no one knew who she was.


----------



## teresajoy

sweetstitches said:


> Okay, I'll share something.
> 
> I went to a small, Catholic h.s., and the boys and girls shared a locker room (not at the same time, obviously.)  When I was a freshman, I was painfully shy and I HATED getting dressed for gym in the locker room, so I always tried to get there ASAP so that it would be mostly empty while I changed.  Well, I got there too early one day, before the teacher.   As I was standing in the corner, in my bra and underwear (with little hearts) in walks an junior guy who forgot something in his locker (which of course was RIGHT next to where I was standing.)  I was cornered, literally.  He took his sweet time getting his locker open and his stuff out.  I was mortified.  I know I should have reported it, but I was so embarrassed.  I was more embarrassed about the heart underwear than being almost naked.



Oh my oh my!!! I'm sure it was very cute heart underwear!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> We're big George fans here too.... Thought I'd share one of my first dresses offered for sale. You can tell by the age of my daughter that it's been a while.... I bought TONS and TONS of that fabric at Wal-Mart for $4 a yard. Now it goes for a premium price on resale.....




Ahhhh......I love this.  My granddaughter is a huge Curious George fan too.


----------



## sweetstitches

Shannalee724 said:


> Here are the costumes we made.
> 
> Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brighton as her prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume



They look ADORABLE in their Halloween costumes.  Kaedyn looks very cute in the 50's garb too.




luvinyou said:


> I know I don't post here much, but I lurk quite often, and all of the stuff posted is simply gorgeous.  I guess I haven't been posting because I feel like I have nothing to contribute, but I finally got around to sewing (and fixing my machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was my first time using the Easy Fits pattern, and I have to say I LOVE it.  I can't believe I haven't used it before!
> 
> Also, do you crafty ladies (and Tom) have any ideas of something I could include with my Christmas cards?  Last year I did the coffee cozies, and everyone wants to know what I am sending this year, but I am at a loss!



cute!



Tweevil said:


> Guys,
> What kind of fabric would you use for a potholder and can you get that at VallyWart?  I am thinking of trying to do a completely homemade Christmas this year (except the boys video stuff).   I saw the RR moppine - which we have used at our house for YEARS (before she was an embryo I bet) but liked her addition of the pot holder sides.
> 
> Where would I look for this and do you think it's a good gift?  I would add it to homemade sauce and stuff for my family members and for a few girls at work.  Whatcha think?  Would you want one?



I had to look up what a moppine was too.  I could always use potholders.  It doesn't really matter if they match the kitchen, because I keep mine in a drawer next to the stove, but I could always use more.  I use them as trivets too.




karebear1 said:


> Thanks so much. Things are starting to take a turn for the better- and hopefully they'll just keep on going- right?
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and concern everyon- it really does make a difference.



I don't know what's going on either, but here's a hug.   (Although it might just be bad karma for not adopting me last year when I asked you too. )


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> My fabulous Flappers, Emilee (13) and Lizzie (10.  When they found out their Great-Great Grandma was a REAL Flapper they had to be one!  Of course, they had a bit of an "edited" idea of all a flapper was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermione:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Hagrid: (for the new people, these are the glasses my son wears every day, yes, they are real!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HP crew (I don't know why I have this horrid expression on my face, I promise I was in a good mood!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling Hermione and Draco (for some reason Ryker did NOT want many pictures!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Draco, the early years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Husband as Hagrid...and at 6'6", the best Hagrid EVAH!



Fantastic costumes!  I really love HP!



snubie said:


> All the costumes look great.  I never did get a good pic of Lauren as Fancy Nancy.  I was actually a bit bummed; when I dropped Lauren off at preschool on Friday (they could wear costumes on Friday), no one knew who she was.  Not one of the little girls in her class knew who Fancy Nancy was - do these kids not get read too?!?!
> For reference here is her costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a non-sewing note: I am so done with this pregnancy.  I want little Megan Grace to get here and now.  I am just whining and know that I am incredibly lucky to be pregnant at all (sought fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I hurt, I can't sleep and the heartburn is constant. Whining done for now.  Thanks for listening.



I love Lauren's Fancy Nancy costume!



Shannalee724 said:


> Here are the costumes we made.
> 
> Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brighton as her prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume


Great job!  One year when they were very small Jayden was Snow White and Seth was Prince Charming.  Enjoy it while you can! 



karebear1 said:


> Thanks so much. Things are starting to take a turn for the better- and hopefully they'll just keep on going- right?
> 
> Thanks for all the hugs and concern everyon- it really does make a difference.



from me too!



VBAndrea said:


> If anyone has any extra pixie dust please send it my way.  After spending an unexpected $4400 on our furnance my steam cleaner has now died.  I have spent hours taking it apart and cleaning it.  One day it didn't spray -- fixed that and thought I was doing well.  Next day cleaned a large part of a room b/f I realized it wasn't sucking up water.  Figured I just seated the bucket wrong so finished cleaning the room with another batch of water and instead of having clean fresh carpeting all I had was wet carpeting with diluted puppy pee smell.  Last night I had two cat puke spots and one dog diarrhea in the bedroom and had to hand clean them and also have a completely taken aprat Bissel sitting in my bathroom.  I'm off to buy a cheap Hoover today b/c nothing is in the budget right now but I have two dumb (albeit cute) puppies who were pen trained but apparently think all our carpet is grass now that I have set them free.  We are having all sorts of odd little things breaking and it's getting costly.  I've completely written off ever dreaming about a embroidery machine but I still so desparately want a new camera b/f Disney and I fear I will not be getting one.



That sounds like my life, can I whine too?   I don't have my own computer, my carpet cleaner doesn't suck up water anymore and I can't get a new one, so it's gross carpet for me.  I have one room that desperately needs new carpet.  Fortunately my dog only barfs up socks on my carpet.  I need a new printer, the list could go on and on.  So DH always just throws himself into bed every night.  For years I've been saying "you're going to break the bed!"  So of course he busted the box springs.  Now a new bed wouldn't have been too bad, I'd love a nice comfy bed, but nope, all we got were the cheapest box springs they had.  Boo.  



sweetstitches said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on my kiddos!
> 
> I went to a small, Catholic h.s., and the boys and girls shared a locker room (not at the same time, obviously.)  When I was a freshman, I was painfully shy and I HATED getting dressed for gym in the locker room, so I always tried to get there ASAP so that it would be mostly empty while I changed.  Well, I got there too early one day, before the teacher.   As I was standing in the corner, in my bra and underwear (with little hearts) in walks an junior guy who forgot something in his locker (which of course was RIGHT next to where I was standing.)  I was cornered, literally.  He took his sweet time getting his locker open and his stuff out.  I was mortified.  I know I should have reported it, but I was so embarrassed.  I was more embarrassed about the heart underwear than being almost naked.



I think I've supressed all my embarassing moments because I don't remember them but your story does remind me of something that happened to me.  A boy my age lived next door.  We were good friends and I always had a crush on one or two of his friends.  I was 15 or 16 and was wearing white pants.  I had on underwear with little green frogs that did not show through.  Until one of those boys threw me in the swimming pool.   I will never forget the little green frog underwear.

ETA:  sorry, I really messed up on the photo quotes!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Whew! I made it out to take Halloween photos today BEFORE the pretty leaves fell! I was worried with my heavy sewing load and the early fall that I might not make it. Thankfully they hung on just long enough!



This costume is stunning.  We just returned from Disney yesterday and I saw nothing of this calibre there over the weekend.  You are very talented.  And your daughter is just the perfect model...beautiful!


----------



## HeatherSue

Just a reminder....

Today is the ship date for the kdzbear-Tyler Big Give!  

If you signed up for this give, could you check and see if I have you marked as "shipped"?  Thanks!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626

--------------------------------------

There's also an opening on another give for matching family shirts.  The ship date for this one isn't until November 14:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626

------------------------------------------

We should have 2 new gives coming very soon!


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I took our blue belle dress with us because we didn't get to meet her when my dd wore it the first time so we quickly threw it on over her other dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the call from our princess friend at the last minute so we didn't have what they were going to wear with us but that's okay.  We were still thankful for the opportunity.  There are some really cute photos on our photo pass I will have to show you when we get it!



All of your customs are adorable (as are your little ones).  We had the same problem last week.  Never had the right outfit on for the right character greets...but it all worked out fine.  Your pictures are priceless.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

What precious little girls!!  Beautiful sewing too


----------



## momtoprincess A

Wow everyones halloween costumes are awesome!!
I hope our kids realize how lucky they are.
Here are my 3 little (OK not so little) darlings...
The evil witch










of course a twirling pic




the back




and with her too cute black cat





The not so scarey grim reaper...








And Hannah Montana (he was even wearing a stuffed bra which he took off after about an hour saying "I don't know how girls can wear these")


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am now so far behind that I just won't bother to multi quote but everyone looks great in the halloween costumes.

Karen, Hope all is better soon!  Life is short and problems arise but try to focus on all the good blessings.

Love the snowflakes!


----------



## hollybearsmom

Here is what I ended up hacking/making out of the dress shirts and pj pants for my pirate costume..





and here is d dress that i made 2 years ago, and let her wear for dress-up, she decided to wear it again this year, and since everything was either safety pinned or velcroed, it mostly fit





Next year she wants to be Belle.  She thinks.  
dh wants us to be dressed all together, think something like hotdog, fries, ketchup and mustard bottles.  (oh dear)


----------



## karebear1

sweetstitches said:


> I don't know what's going on either, but here's a hug.   (Although it might just be bad karma for not adopting me last year when I asked you too. )




I didn't adopt you?? HOW DARE I!!  Please accept my sincerest apologies 

and....


would you reconsider being adopted by me again??



jham said:


> from me too!






revrob said:


> I just wanted to say that I don't know what all is going on, but I wanted to give you a big (((HUG))) anyway!  Hope your situation gets better soon!




Oh my gosh you guys!  I just love you all so much! Thanks.... really. THANKS!   

Jhammers-  I can't believe how much Lily has grown!


----------



## Granna4679

We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.




Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)








My youngest Granddaughter is named Wendy so these overalls were appropriate for her..the back said "you can fly" (the picture didn't show all the words)








And Mia wore Tinkerbell...I didn't even get a picture of the back but it had a picture of Peter Pan on the back


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WOWZA, those overalls are AMAZING!!  Nice work!!


----------



## eeyore3847

momtoprincess A said:


> Wow everyones halloween costumes are awesome!!
> I hope our kids realize how lucky they are.
> Here are my 3 little (OK not so little) darlings...
> The evil witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hannah Montana (he was even wearing a stuffed bra which he took off after about an hour saying "I don't know how girls can wear these")




Love the spooky costumes and the Hannah Montana is a classic!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!

Lori


----------



## karebear1

Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest Granddaughter is named Wendy so these overalls were appropriate for her..the back said "you can fly" (the picture didn't show all the words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mia wore Tinkerbell...I didn't even get a picture of the back but it had a picture of Peter Pan on the back




Those customs are awesome- EXCELLENT JOB! Your DD is beautiful as are you GD's. And what a sweet SIL you have! there is no way on this earth my SIL would wear anything I made him! I think yours is a keeper!


----------



## Granna4679

Our 2nd night we went to Ohana for dinner...these were the dresses I made for the girls for that night...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.




And Wendy wore her Winnie the Pooh capri overalls...







I hope I haven't put too many pictures.  I will try to upload more tonight and post a few more days tomorrow.  We were there 9 days so it is taking a while to get them all uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## i12go2wdw

We were in WDW the end of Aug and first week of Sept. and it has taken me this long to get caught up. If I were to comment on everything beautiful It would take another month. We had such an awsome time and a lot of the special magic was because of the custom clothes. I appreciate all of you so much, I have a great new hobby that I really enjoy and my DD loves it too!! Than you all so much,
OK enough gushing, on with the customs and costumes. These were for fall and Halloween, not the trip. I am posting those in my trip report.
Here is the pumpkin patch dress that she wore every chance she got




This is the petti skirt I bought from Aimeeg, she just craves chances to wear  it!!!




The applique on the Walmart top is from YCMT




My very talented girlfriend who has no children came by and did all the pumpkin carving with the two littlest kids. 
Nicole was Dorothy and Mitchell was the tin man so that is what she carved. Bless her!!


----------



## eeyore3847

i12go2wdw said:


> My very talented girlfriend who has no children came by and did all the pumpkin carving with the two littlest kids.
> Nicole was Dorothy and Mitchell was the tin man so that is what she carved. Bless her!!




love the outfit but really love the pumpkins too!! She did a great job!


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been working on lately.
> 
> I just picked up this material from  b/c I was purchasing a Nemo fabric to make a bowling shirt and the same seller had it listed.  The kids will wear these on arrival day when we go to DD to activate our tickets and scope out a few of the resort's decorations.  They may wear them again to MK if I don't get my rear in gear and get more sewing done!  DD will likely wear a red long sleeved t under the shirt (and ds may too if the temp isn't above 70).  I also have some shorts for dd that I could ruffle, but I can't imagine it being warm enough to wear shorts in early Dec.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling shirt (but of course!), top is Simply Sweet empire bodice with my version of a twirl.  Jeans were $2.48 at Target on clearance.  I'm not a huge deco fan but thought I'd give it a whirl.  I wanted to put the golden yellow bias tape over the ruffle but I could barely cram it under my presser foot as is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique (still getting some puckers  and my ears are a little uneven ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I DID NOT MAKE THE NEXT OUTFIT.  Well, I did make the bowling shirt   The girl's Nemo outfit was purchased before I ever dreamed I could sew.  In hindsight, I could have made the dress, but there is no way my applique would be this good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better picture of the skirt portion of the Cars dress so you can get a better look at the fabrics (Did I mention I had to rip SEVEN seams while making this dress including two that were already serged???):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get sewing so my kids don't go to Dis naked......



Super cute outfits...I love the nemo and cars the best.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

It just kills me how some of these little girls pose for pictures!!  SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Can anyone come clean my house and pack my suitcases so I can keep sewing please


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Crazy day here today. I need a vacation! Yesterday Marissa came home from spending the night at a friends house all in tears because some idiot hit (hit and run!) her parked car overnight and left a dent in her driver side, and she can't open her door. Good thing she's small and agile because she has to get in the passenger side until we can get it fixed...I called it in first thing this morning, and I'm still waiting to hear back on that. It's the first claim we've had to make on a car in over 10 years. 

We've been having trouble with Savannah (your typical middle child!) and schoolwork. Her science teacher yelled at me because she's not doing her homework...well she is doing it, but not turning it in for some reason. She's struggling in other classes too, and I keep getting the run around from the school...it's already time for report cards, and they've changed 3 of her teachers again in the past week. We decided it was time to try something different, so today we had an interview with a private school, where she'll start tomorrow. I spent the afternoon chasing after uniforms and withdrawing her from public school. I did get lucky on the uniforms, the local store that used to carry them before the school went to another company had the shorts on clearance. The price tag said 50% off, and I was happy with that. When I got to the register they were marked down again, and the total cost was $2.40. Needless to say I bought 3 pairs! Then it was off to get more school supplies. 

Now I'm home for an hour, tonight is a quick dinner (Jay's working!) for the girls and then it's back on the road again to take Rebecca to gymnastics. I'm glad Marissa can drive herself to dance, even in her injured car. I probably won't get a chance to sit down and relax until the younger 2 go to bed. I can already hear that glass of wine calling my name, can't you?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't posted in a while, I need to take some pictures of my latest creations and post them here.  Having a little problem that I need your help with.  I made a Tinkerbell-themed tiered twirl skirt for DD3 last week. Long story short she got spaghetti sauce on it and DH put it through the washer and dryer not realizing it was stained.  I've tried Shout, Fels-Naptha bar soap, and Dawn dishwashing detergent, but there are still noticeable orange spots on the white upper tier and some not-so-noticeable spots on the purple lower tier too.  I don't want to use bleach because it will ruin the colored sections (cotton muslin).  Any suggestions?  Also I got a Brother serger this week--early Christmas gift--but I've been too chicken to get it out of the box yet!



Try Carbona. You get it in JoAnne fabrics or the grocery store.

http://www.carbona.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19

I had milldew ALL OVER a dress I made. I soaked it in carbona, a couple of times, and it almost all came out. I think this stuff works great. 



Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)



This is so much fun!! I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Shannalee724 said:


> Here are the costumes we made.
> 
> Kaedyn in Her idea of Christmas Belle. (I know it really doesn't look much like Belle's Christmas dress, but this is the pattern K picked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brighton as her prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kaedyn on 50's day at school Friday.  Store bought costume


Super cute!!


karebear1 said:


> What exactly do you mean by new cargo??? Hmmmmmm?????


Sorry, I'm an idiot, it's the gypsy- have you seen it?  Here's the link if you haven't yet.
http://www.cricut.com/gypsy/product.details.aspx


Shleedogg said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.
> 
> I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses   Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).


Welcome!  Now hurry up and find the camera cord LOL.



VBAndrea said:


> If anyone has any extra pixie dust please send it my way.  After spending an unexpected $4400 on our furnance my steam cleaner has now died.  I have spent hours taking it apart and cleaning it.  One day it didn't spray -- fixed that and thought I was doing well.  Next day cleaned a large part of a room b/f I realized it wasn't sucking up water.  Figured I just seated the bucket wrong so finished cleaning the room with another batch of water and instead of having clean fresh carpeting all I had was wet carpeting with diluted puppy pee smell.  Last night I had two cat puke spots and one dog diarrhea in the bedroom and had to hand clean them and also have a completely taken aprat Bissel sitting in my bathroom.  I'm off to buy a cheap Hoover today b/c nothing is in the budget right now but I have two dumb (albeit cute) puppies who were pen trained but apparently think all our carpet is grass now that I have set them free.  We are having all sorts of odd little things breaking and it's getting costly.  I've completely written off ever dreaming about a embroidery machine but I still so desparately want a new camera b/f Disney and I fear I will not be getting one.
> 
> OK, I'm done whining....


Hope you get things sorted soon, sounds like a very frustrating day.


hollybearsmom said:


> Here is what I ended up hacking/making out of the dress shirts and pj pants for my pirate costume..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is d dress that i made 2 years ago, and let her wear for dress-up, she decided to wear it again this year, and since everything was either safety pinned or velcroed, it mostly fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next year she wants to be Belle.  She thinks.
> dh wants us to be dressed all together, think something like hotdog, fries, ketchup and mustard bottles.  (oh dear)


Cute!


Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest Granddaughter is named Wendy so these overalls were appropriate for her..the back said "you can fly" (the picture didn't show all the words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mia wore Tinkerbell...I didn't even get a picture of the back but it had a picture of Peter Pan on the back


These are just the cutest ever!!!! Fantastic!


Granna4679 said:


> Our 2nd night we went to Ohana for dinner...these were the dresses I made for the girls for that night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wendy wore her Winnie the Pooh capri overalls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't put too many pictures.  I will try to upload more tonight and post a few more days tomorrow.  We were there 9 days so it is taking a while to get them all uploaded to photobucket.


So, so, so, so, so, cute!  And there are never too many pics!


i12go2wdw said:


> We were in WDW the end of Aug and first week of Sept. and it has taken me this long to get caught up. If I were to comment on everything beautiful It would take another month. We had such an awsome time and a lot of the special magic was because of the custom clothes. I appreciate all of you so much, I have a great new hobby that I really enjoy and my DD loves it too!! Than you all so much,
> OK enough gushing, on with the customs and costumes. These were for fall and Halloween, not the trip. I am posting those in my trip report.
> Here is the pumpkin patch dress that she wore every chance she got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the petti skirt I bought from Aimeeg, she just craves chances to wear  it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The applique on the Walmart top is from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very talented girlfriend who has no children came by and did all the pumpkin carving with the two littlest kids.
> Nicole was Dorothy and Mitchell was the tin man so that is what she carved. Bless her!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pumpkin patch dress!  Soooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> A boy my age lived next door.  We were good friends and I always had a crush on one or two of his friends.  I was 15 or 16 and was wearing white pants.  I had on underwear with little green frogs that did not show through.  Until one of those boys threw me in the swimming pool.   I will never forget the little green frog underwear.
> 
> ETA:  sorry, I really messed up on the photo quotes!



That will do for an embarassing story!!! Ok, who is next??? *Heather*, I'm sure you have some, or do you want me to start telling them????? 



Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)



Where are the pictures of you in your Peter Pan overalls?? What great sports your family is!! The outfits are so cute!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.



Oh I LOOOOVE this set!!! The Fox and the Hound was one of Heather's favorite movies when she was little. She would have loved this as a little girl!  Actually, I think it was her favorite record, she had one of those read along with me books. "You will know it is time to turn the page when you hear tinkerbell ring her little bell like this..." 




i12go2wdw said:


> We were in WDW the end of Aug and first week of Sept. and it has taken me this long to get caught up. If I were to comment on everything beautiful It would take another month. We had such an awsome time and a lot of the special magic was because of the custom clothes. I appreciate all of you so much, I have a great new hobby that I really enjoy and my DD loves it too!! Than you all so much,
> OK enough gushing, on with the customs and costumes. These were for fall and Halloween, not the trip. I am posting those in my trip report.
> Here is the pumpkin patch dress that she wore every chance she got
> This is the petti skirt I bought from Aimeeg, she just craves chances to wear  it!!!



That petti looks very familiar! (Aimee bought it new from me.  ) It looks cute with that outfit! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Crazy day here today. I need a vacation! Yesterday Marissa came home from spending the night at a friends house all in tears because some idiot hit (hit and run!) her parked car overnight and left a dent in her driver side, and she can't open her door. Good thing she's small and agile because she has to get in the passenger side until we can get it fixed...I called it in first thing this morning, and I'm still waiting to hear back on that. It's the first claim we've had to make on a car in over 10 years.
> 
> We've been having trouble with Savannah (your typical middle child!) and schoolwork. Her science teacher yelled at me because she's not doing her homework...well she is doing it, but not turning it in for some reason. She's struggling in other classes too, and I keep getting the run around from the school...it's already time for report cards, and they've changed 3 of her teachers again in the past week. We decided it was time to try something different, so today we had an interview with a private school, where she'll start tomorrow. I spent the afternoon chasing after uniforms and withdrawing her from public school. I did get lucky on the uniforms, the local store that used to carry them before the school went to another company had the shorts on clearance. The price tag said 50% off, and I was happy with that. When I got to the register they were marked down again, and the total cost was $2.40. Needless to say I bought 3 pairs! Then it was off to get more school supplies.
> 
> Now I'm home for an hour, tonight is a quick dinner (Jay's working!) for the girls and then it's back on the road again to take Rebecca to gymnastics. I'm glad Marissa can drive herself to dance, even in her injured car. I probably won't get a chance to sit down and relax until the younger 2 go to bed. I can already hear that glass of wine calling my name, can't you?



When it rains it poors, doesn't it?


----------



## eeyore3847

Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha

Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> This costume is stunning.  We just returned from Disney yesterday and I saw nothing of this calibre there over the weekend.  You are very talented.  And your daughter is just the perfect model...beautiful!




You are very sweet. Thank you! I wish we were BACK at Disney.... It's only been a month, but I'm going through major withdrawal here! I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi everyone, just sitting here on the couch with my poor little guy. he just got swabbed and he has THE FLU!  so waiting for tamiflu for him, the pharmacist needs a couple of hours.everyone else needs it too. if you can we can use some prayers, he is pre asthmatic and we are going to put him on the nebulizer trying to prevent the whole lung issue, and we are trying to keep his sister away , because she is scheduled to have eye surgery next week and she cant be sick. oh and they are both supposed to be in a wedding SATURDAY!!!!

teresajoy-- here is my very embarrassing story, i was in 5th grade and assembly day and gym day happened to be on the same day.  now back in 1980something you had to wear a dress for assembly. so i had this adorable pink sweater dress that i had to wear.  my mother was very afraid i would give the boys a show in that dress so she told me to put some shorts underneath.  the only shorts that i could find in the winter had a zebra pattern.  so needless to say in a game of basketball (which by the way i was absolutely horrific at and still am) my skirt came up and the boy i thought was so cute saw my zebra shorts quickly and thought they were my undies. i was called zebra butt for quite a while.  needless to say i avoid animal prints now.


----------



## mom2rtk

By the way, I have not had much time for posting, but have loved seeing everyone's costumes!

Charlinn --- Very pretty Belle gown! I hope you can find Belle in her yellow at Disneyland for some very memorable photos!

Jham  ---  The Sally costume is AMAZING! Great job, and what a stunning daughter (It shines right through the makeup!!)

Marah -- Great costumes all around! I love the family theming, and I LOVE the flappers, especially that photo of them laughing it up!


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Try Carbona. You get it in JoAnne fabrics or the grocery store.
> 
> http://www.carbona.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19
> 
> I had milldew ALL OVER a dress I made. I soaked it in carbona, a couple of times, and it almost all came out. I think this stuff works great.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so much fun!! I'm going to have to try this.



I second that! The keep almost the entire carbona line on hand! 

On our first day at DHS, Katie had on her new satin Belle gown. Before we even entered the park, she had leaned on one of the entry gates. It had rained the night before and when she stepped back, the front of that satin gown was coated in rust!!!   I was screaming inside, but kept cool. If I make a big deal about the gowns, she probably won't want to wear them any more.....I grabbed for the Tide to Go, which did nothing on the rust.... didn't even budge it..... 

My husband was meeting us the next day, so I called to have him bring my Carbona rust treater...... Long story short.... the dress is like new again! YEAH! I wasn't sure he'd get on the plane with in in his carry-on, but he said they didn't bat an eye!

I'm seriously buying stock in that company......


----------



## mom2rtk

eeyore3847 said:


> Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha
> 
> Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
> So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.



WAY too cute!!!!


----------



## emcreative

You ladies will love this one...

As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)

So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!

She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.

See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> You ladies will love this one...
> 
> As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)
> 
> So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!
> 
> She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.
> 
> See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!



Awww - whatever makes her feel better, right??

Hey does ANYONE have PE Design 8? PLEASE HELP ME get started if you could? I cant import any bmp or jpeg files, and Im supposed to be able to, right????


----------



## rie'smom

billwendy said:


> Awww - whatever makes her feel better, right??
> 
> Hey does ANYONE have PE Design 8? PLEASE HELP ME get started if you could? I cant import any bmp or jpeg files, and Im supposed to be able to, right????



I have PE 7 and it's been awhile since I used it but if I remember correctly, you click File then the file picture to upload. Are you in Layout and editing? In case you're interested, there's this woman from England named Sue Lough who has the BEST tutorials. She's doing 1 right now on PE 8. If I'm not mistaken, you join her yahoo group-Memories in Thread---http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/memoriesinthread/. Then she has a link to her new group for PE 8. Even if there's a charge, she's worth every penny. Sue takes you step by step through the design process. Good Luck.


----------



## luvinyou

Has anyone seen this fabric or know what it is called?  I am in desperate need of some!


----------



## charlinn

mom2rtk said:


> By the way, I have not had much time for posting, but have loved seeing everyone's costumes!
> 
> Charlinn --- Very pretty Belle gown! I hope you can find Belle in her yellow at Disneyland for some very memorable photos!
> 
> Jham  ---  The Sally costume is AMAZING! Great job, and what a stunning daughter (It shines right through the makeup!!)
> 
> Marah -- Great costumes all around! I love the family theming, and I LOVE the flappers, especially that photo of them laughing it up!



Do you think Belle will be in a xmas themed gown??  Oh crap...I had not thought of that!!!  ugh!!


----------



## momto2cuties

Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfits are really great!  You clearly y put a lot of work and love into them!
> I especially love the tiered top you made for your younger granddaughter.  Did you use a pattern?  I've been looking for a top with that neckline/"sleeve" combo!


----------



## billwendy

Just finished this outfit for the Big Give for a baby -


----------



## teresajoy

kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone, just sitting here on the couch with my poor little guy. he just got swabbed and he has THE FLU!  so waiting for tamiflu for him, the pharmacist needs a couple of hours.everyone else needs it too. if you can we can use some prayers, he is pre asthmatic and we are going to put him on the nebulizer trying to prevent the whole lung issue, and we are trying to keep his sister away , because she is scheduled to have eye surgery next week and she cant be sick. oh and they are both supposed to be in a wedding SATURDAY!!!!
> 
> teresajoy-- here is my very embarrassing story, i was in 5th grade and assembly day and gym day happened to be on the same day.  now back in 1980something you had to wear a dress for assembly. so i had this adorable pink sweater dress that i had to wear.  my mother was very afraid i would give the boys a show in that dress so she told me to put some shorts underneath.  the only shorts that i could find in the winter had a zebra pattern.  so needless to say in a game of basketball (which by the way i was absolutely horrific at and still am) my skirt came up and the boy i thought was so cute saw my zebra shorts quickly and thought they were my undies. i was called zebra butt for quite a while.  needless to say i avoid animal prints now.



I'm so sorry your little guy is sick and is going to miss the wedding!  I hope your little girl doesn't get it too!  

Thanks for the story zebra butt! 



luvinyou said:


> Has anyone seen this fabric or know what it is called?  I am in desperate need of some!



No, but I love it!! 



billwendy said:


> Just finished this outfit for the Big Give for a baby -



That's really cute Wendy!!!



*KAREN*- I thought of you while out shopping today! I found sock monkey fabric. You know how I feel about sock monkeys, but since they reminded me of you, it made me smile!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> You ladies will love this one...
> 
> As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)
> 
> So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!
> 
> She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.
> 
> See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!




Tell her I approve! And I hope she's better soon!


----------



## mom2rtk

charlinn said:


> Do you think Belle will be in a xmas themed gown??  Oh crap...I had not thought of that!!!  ugh!!



I don't know about D-Land, but in the World, she's still in her yellow. It's a big deal to meet her in her Christmas gown, and that's only at MVMCP. So I think you'll be fine!


----------



## Tanzanite

charlinn said:


> Do you think Belle will be in a xmas themed gown??  Oh crap...I had not thought of that!!!  ugh!!



I have never seen Belle in Disneyland in her christmas dress shes usually outside by the castle in Yellow dress even during holidays .Only time i saw her in red is on cruise ship.


----------



## luvinyou

luvinyou said:


> Has anyone seen this fabric or know what it is called?  I am in desperate need of some!



Well I found the name, Organic Euro Swirl Knit Fabric by Mad Sky, but of course it is out of print and HTF.  Cheapest I have found it for is $24 a yard.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hey does ANYONE have PE Design 8? PLEASE HELP ME get started if you could? I cant import any bmp or jpeg files, and Im supposed to be able to, right????



I have Palette 8 which is the same thing.  When I can't get something to import I open LayOut and Editing and make the window it's in smaller.  Then I open the file that has the image I want and I shrink it to a small window.  Then I click and drag the image over to L&E.  This has been working for me recently.  I don't know if it's right or not but it seems to work.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

I know some of you here just love sock monkeys- target has in the adult pajama section a bunch of sock monkey sleepers complete with sock monkey feet.  


They also had Ralphie's Aunt Clara outfit (the bunny suit) for you christmas story fans.

DD needs a turkey dress she says and a friend has ordered two complete christmas outfits.  Guess I am just going to force myself to go to the fabric store.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

luvinyou said:


> Has anyone seen this fabric or know what it is called?  I am in desperate need of some!



Have you tried looking on Etsy?  I know many sell fabric there.


----------



## Granna4679

momto2cuties said:


> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfits are really great!  You clearly y put a lot of work and love into them!
> I especially love the tiered top you made for your younger granddaughter.  Did you use a pattern?  I've been looking for a top with that neckline/"sleeve" combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Yes, I did use a pattern...McCalls 5306.  It was pretty simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> WOWZA, those overalls are AMAZING!!  Nice work!!



Thank you...



karebear1 said:


> Those customs are awesome- EXCELLENT JOB! Your DD is beautiful as are you GD's. And what a sweet SIL you have! there is no way on this earth my SIL would wear anything I made him! I think yours is a keeper!



Thank you....they were all good sports.  We had a lot of fun with this idea.



This is so much fun!! I'm going to have to try this.[/QUOTE]



ireland_nicole said:


> Super cute!!
> 
> These are just the cutest ever!!!! Fantastic!
> 
> So, so, so, so, so, cute!  And there are never too many pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures of you in your Peter Pan overalls?? What great sports your family is!! The outfits are so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I LOOOOVE this set!!! The Fox and the Hound was one of Heather's favorite movies when she was little. She would have loved this as a little girl!  Actually, I think it was her favorite record, she had one of those read along with me books. "You will know it is time to turn the page when you hear tinkerbell ring her little bell like this..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very sweet. Thank you! I wish we were BACK at Disney.... It's only been a month, but I'm going through major withdrawal here! I hope you had a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your compliments.  I had a huge wedding for my younger daughter in May.  We had spent months planning and planning...the day after the wedding was over I started customs for my granddaughters and a few orders for other friends and family and all in all I made around 35 outfits in roughly 20 weeks. I was worn out and a bit burned out,  but it was all worth it.  We had a great trip.  I am ready to get started on Christmas dresses and outfits now.
Click to expand...


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> *KAREN*- I thought of you while out shopping today! I found sock monkey fabric. You know how I feel about sock monkeys, but since they reminded me of you, it made me smile!




Wow!  I can't believe someone didn't dress their kid as a sock monkey for Halloween. This was an oppurtunity missed.  

I should amke a quilt quilt  in honor of the revered sock monkey and it should be a gift for our Teresa! I know she'd just wrap that baby around her and snuggle with it in those freezing Michigan winter nights that's coming up.

What do you think teresa? Care to snuggle up with a sock monkey?



itsheresomewhere said:


> I know some of you here just love sock monkeys- target has in the adult pajama section a bunch of sock monkey sleepers complete with sock monkey feet.
> 
> 
> They also had Ralphie's Aunt Clara outfit (the bunny suit) for you christmas story fans.



Oh ??! Sock monkey jammies huh??  That'd be WAY easier then makin a quilt! And MUCH snugglier too! They'd even cover your little tootsies teresa!

LOVE that Ralphie movie- it's a classic!!


----------



## charlinn

Tanzanite said:


> I have never seen Belle in Disneyland in her christmas dress shes usually outside by the castle in Yellow dress even during holidays .Only time i saw her in red is on cruise ship.





mom2rtk said:


> I don't know about D-Land, but in the World, she's still in her yellow. It's a big deal to meet her in her Christmas gown, and that's only at MVMCP. So I think you'll be fine!



OH...Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!!!  Whewwww!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here are some pictures from tonight's Zoo Boo. We were lucky that it got rained out on Thursday and Friday of last week, so they did it again tonight to make up for it. That worked out for us, since Jenna only got to do 30 mins worth of Trick or Treating on Saturday night. Anyways, Jenna wanted to be Tinkerbell from the new movie. It took me a couple of days to get it done due to all of the pieces that she has one.









Here she is with Cruela. Cruela is laughing because I told Jenna that she wouldn't hurt because she doesn't have any fur.












Here is the best pic I have of her wings.





Jenna was so proud of her costume. She was telling everyone who she was. Only one person knew exactly who she was.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


>




She looks awesome, you did such a good job!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


>


That is such a cool shirt. I want one for next year. 



birdie757 said:


>


They are both adorable!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Jenna's shirt. You guys are too kind. I can't wait to see the AK dress. The points on the dress weren't my idea. I borrowed from someone else. I think it was someone from here. They made a skirt with the same black and white fabric and spider web fabric. I wish I could have made it a little longer, but it can't be seen as a dress or they might call me about it.


Ugh.. I hate the public school uniform mandate. I'd be so upset having to send Hannah to school in the same thing everyday. When I was in high school is when it went into effect(that will show you how young I am). I made myself several different styles of khakis pants and jumper dresses. It drove the teachers mad because I had stuff that was different than everyone else. I made sure to follow all the uniform rules though. I'm very excited to not have to be searching for khakis pants and polo shirts to send Hannah to school in. I know it must annoy you as much as it annoys me because you sew. I had such fond memories of wearing my mommy made clothing to school when I was a kiddo.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it. 
I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version. 
Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.





















I couldn't bring myself to cut off any of the fabric. I have this pretty scallop edged swiss embroidery to put on the bottom. Maybe I'll do it when she grows a bit.


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe someone didn't dress their kid as a sock monkey for Halloween. This was an oppurtunity missed.
> 
> I should amke a quilt quilt  in honor of the revered sock monkey and it should be a gift for our Teresa! I know she'd just wrap that baby around her and snuggle with it in those freezing Michigan winter nights that's coming up.
> 
> What do you think teresa? Care to snuggle up with a sock monkey?
> 
> 
> Oh ??! Sock monkey jammies huh??  That'd be WAY easier then makin a quilt! And MUCH snugglier too! They'd even cover your little tootsies teresa!
> 
> LOVE that Ralphie movie- it's a classic!!







*Toadstool* said:


> I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it.
> I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version.
> Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to cut off any of the fabric. I have this pretty scallop edged swiss embroidery to put on the bottom. Maybe I'll do it when she grows a bit.



THIS is GORGEOUS!  Seriously!  The smocking is perfect - I absolutley love it - honestly!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I haven't posted any pictures of my creations, but I wanted to share my boys' Halloween costumes.  They chose Dopey and Prince Charming.  I hope you enjoy the photos.

Dawn


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here is a second photo of the boys and I as our favorite movie characters in Snow White.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here are a few customs I did for our September Disney trip.  Let me know what you think.

Dawn


----------



## snubie

luvinyou said:


> Well I found the name, Organic Euro Swirl Knit Fabric by Mad Sky, but of course it is out of print and HTF.  Cheapest I have found it for is $24 a yard.


Gorgeous fabric.  I can't even fathom buying it for $24/yd though.



itsheresomewhere said:


> I know some of you here just love sock monkeys- target has in the adult pajama section a bunch of sock monkey sleepers complete with sock monkey feet.


I might need to go to Target now.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't posted any pictures of my creations, but I wanted to share my boys' Halloween costumes.  They chose Dopey and Prince Charming.  I hope you enjoy the photos.
> 
> Dawn



Great Snow White costume.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Granna4679 said:


> All of your customs are adorable (as are your little ones).  We had the same problem last week.  Never had the right outfit on for the right character greets...but it all worked out fine.  Your pictures are priceless.



Thank you so much!



Granna4679 said:


> Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wendy wore her Winnie the Pooh capri overalls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't put too many pictures.  I will try to upload more tonight and post a few more days tomorrow.  We were there 9 days so it is taking a while to get them all uploaded to photobucket.


Wow!  Your overalls are really amazing!  Your characters are just perfect!



i12go2wdw said:


> We were in WDW the end of Aug and first week of Sept. and it has taken me this long to get caught up. If I were to comment on everything beautiful It would take another month. We had such an awsome time and a lot of the special magic was because of the custom clothes. I appreciate all of you so much, I have a great new hobby that I really enjoy and my DD loves it too!! Than you all so much,
> OK enough gushing, on with the customs and costumes. These were for fall and Halloween, not the trip. I am posting those in my trip report.
> Here is the pumpkin patch dress that she wore every chance she got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the petti skirt I bought from Aimeeg, she just craves chances to wear  it!!!



This is fabulous!  Love it!



eeyore3847 said:


> Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha
> 
> Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
> So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.



These are great!  So different!


Tinka_Belle said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight's Zoo Boo. We were lucky that it got rained out on Thursday and Friday of last week, so they did it again tonight to make up for it. That worked out for us, since Jenna only got to do 30 mins worth of Trick or Treating on Saturday night. Anyways, Jenna wanted to be Tinkerbell from the new movie. It took me a couple of days to get it done due to all of the pieces that she has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This looks just like her!  You did a really great job!  That must have been a lot of work!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was so disappointed...I went to Wally World yesterday to get some fabric and get some of those really cool colorful boots you have all been getting for your girls and they only had like 4 pairs left and none in my girls sizes!  I was so bummed!  They also didn't have any gingerbread fabric or anything like that for the baking set my girls are going to be photographed in on Thursday.  So I went with some candy cane fabric.  I will post pics when I get it done.  I really need to get moving because they have to be done by Thursday morning.

Have any of you made a skirt out of the rudolph or snowman fabric they have there that you are supposed to use to make a book out of?    I was debating about buying that yesterday too, but didn't.  If you have made a skirt or something out of it, can you please post a pic of it?


----------



## tricia

luvinyou said:


> Has anyone seen this fabric or know what it is called?  I am in desperate need of some!



My local fabric store has a ton of cute knits right now, I will check for you.



Tinka_Belle said:


> .



Awesome job.  She looks great.



*Toadstool* said:


>



Really nice.  The smocking looks excellent.  You are too critical of yourself.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't posted any pictures of my creations, but I wanted to share my boys' Halloween costumes.  They chose Dopey and Prince Charming.  I hope you enjoy the photos.
> 
> Dawn



Cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest Granddaughter is named Wendy so these overalls were appropriate for her..the back said "you can fly" (the picture didn't show all the words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mia wore Tinkerbell...I didn't even get a picture of the back but it had a picture of Peter Pan on the back


You folks look super, love the customs.


----------



## teresajoy

itsheresomewhere said:


> I know some of you here just love sock monkeys- target has in the adult pajama section a bunch of sock monkey sleepers complete with sock monkey feet.
> :.


Thanks for the warning!!!!  



karebear1 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe someone didn't dress their kid as a sock monkey for Halloween. This was an oppurtunity missed.
> 
> I should amke a quilt quilt  in honor of the revered sock monkey and it should be a gift for our Teresa! I know she'd just wrap that baby around her and snuggle with it in those freezing Michigan winter nights that's coming up.
> 
> What do you think teresa? Care to snuggle up with a sock monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ??! Sock monkey jammies huh??  That'd be WAY easier then makin a quilt! And MUCH snugglier too! They'd even cover your little tootsies teresa!
> 
> LOVE that Ralphie movie- it's a classic!!



And here I thought you loved me! 



Tinka_Belle said:


>



Crysal, the outfit looks great! I knew who it was right away! Jenna looks so adorable! 



*Toadstool* said:


> I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it.
> I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version.
> Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.


That turned out so pretty Kira!!! Your smocking is beautiful! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


>



So cute!!! I need a bigger picture though! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are a few customs I did for our September Disney trip.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Dawn



These are all really cute!!! Your boys are simply adorable!


----------



## teresajoy

Big Give Help! 

If anyone could PLEASE PLEASE help out, we woud appreciate it!!! Aidan's Give (Soon2b4)
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68662&threadid=682626
 still needs the family shirts done. These don't have to be done by the same person, and the shirts don't need to be the same color, as long as the designs coordinate. 

I have a new Give I'll be putting up later (with THREE little girls, who would like to match/coordinate!!!) so I would LOVE to have Aidan's all wrapped up by then. 

please??? please please????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Crazy day here today. I need a vacation! Yesterday Marissa came home from spending the night at a friends house all in tears because some idiot hit (hit and run!) her parked car overnight and left a dent in her driver side, and she can't open her door. Good thing she's small and agile because she has to get in the passenger side until we can get it fixed...I called it in first thing this morning, and I'm still waiting to hear back on that. It's the first claim we've had to make on a car in over 10 years.
> 
> We've been having trouble with Savannah (your typical middle child!) and schoolwork. Her science teacher yelled at me because she's not doing her homework...well she is doing it, but not turning it in for some reason. She's struggling in other classes too, and I keep getting the run around from the school...it's already time for report cards, and they've changed 3 of her teachers again in the past week. We decided it was time to try something different, so today we had an interview with a private school, where she'll start tomorrow. I spent the afternoon chasing after uniforms and withdrawing her from public school. I did get lucky on the uniforms, the local store that used to carry them before the school went to another company had the shorts on clearance. The price tag said 50% off, and I was happy with that. When I got to the register they were marked down again, and the total cost was $2.40. Needless to say I bought 3 pairs! Then it was off to get more school supplies.


Congrats on the sale for the uniforms, and a good school is worth everything.


eeyore3847 said:


> Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha
> 
> Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
> So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.


Lori, that is just too cute.  Looks like you had a great time.



billwendy said:


> Just finished this outfit for the Big Give for a baby -


Wendy, that is adorable, did you use your embroidery machine?



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight's Zoo Boo. We were lucky that it got rained out on Thursday and Friday of last week, so they did it again tonight to make up for it. That worked out for us, since Jenna only got to do 30 mins worth of Trick or Treating on Saturday night. Anyways, Jenna wanted to be Tinkerbell from the new movie. It took me a couple of days to get it done due to all of the pieces that she has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with Cruela. Cruela is laughing because I told Jenna that she wouldn't hurt because she doesn't have any fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best pic I have of her wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna was so proud of her costume. She was telling everyone who she was. Only one person knew exactly who she was.


It is obvious, she is tink.  Super job Crystal


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Here is a bit bigger photo of the boys in their costumes.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Wow!  I just love all the beautiful customs and costumes everyone has been posting.  I must admit I am always a bit intimidated to post my creations when I see everything you ladies make.  Keep sending the photos.

Dawn


----------



## Granna4679

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Wow!  I just love all the beautiful customs and costumes everyone has been posting.  I must admit I am always a bit intimidated to post my creations when I see everything you ladies make.  Keep sending the photos.
> 
> Dawn




Oh, don't ever feel intimidated.  We would love to see your creations.  I am sure they are great.  We all started somewhere.  I for one have never had any formal training or help.  I just bought an easy pattern years ago and taught myself.  Please post your pictures.


----------



## Granna4679

I posted our Day 1 and 2 yesterday and I will try to continue with day 3 and 4 (and maybe get to the others shortly)....
On our 3rd full day @ the world, we went to the Animal Kingdom.  I think these may have been my favorite outfits. Not sure if you can see from these pictures, but the band under bodice has Mickey faces with zebra print.  











Day 4 was back to Magic Kingdom...Mia had BBB reservation that morning so she wore her Ariel costume that she picked out most of the day...these were first thing that morning before her reservation...




Day 5 was Akershus breakfast so they wore their princess dresses (Mia wore her Ariel and Wendy was Alice)...
EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T MAKE THESE...I WANTED TO SHARE THE PICTURES...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







After the breakfast.....we changed them into Wall-E for the rest of the day in Epcot












I will try to get a few more uploaded to photobucket and post the last couple days.


----------



## Granna4679

Day 6 was our second day to go to Hollywood Studios.  For this day, the girls wore JoJo (and thankfully we saw JoJo on this day) and Snow White.








Our last full day we started out with a CP breakfast to celebrate Wendy's birthday....I posted this dress a few weeks ago but will post again....




After breakfast, they changed into their Cinderella overalls.   These were probably the hardest of all of them.  As with all of the overalls (except Wall-E), all of the appliques are hand pieced and satin stitched (no embroidery machine yet, so I do it the old fashioned way still....I am saving up for one though).













 (this is the best picture I got of the back of hers because her hair is so long and covered it all day ...but it says "Dreams Do Come True"
And just because Mia was so excited to ride the carousel and actually get on "Cindy's horse", I had to post this one!!!




That's a lot of pictures, sorry to overload.  Believe it or not, they had a couple more customs each that they never wore  but I am sure some lucky person on  will benefit from them.


----------



## teresajoy

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Wow!  I just love all the beautiful customs and costumes everyone has been posting.  I must admit I am always a bit intimidated to post my creations when I see everything you ladies make.  Keep sending the photos.
> 
> Dawn



Please share your pictures! We would love to see what you've made!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is a bit bigger photo of the boys in their costumes.



That's better!!!! 



Granna4679 said:


> I posted our Day 1 and 2 yesterday and I will try to continue with day 3 and 4 (and maybe get to the others shortly)....
> On our 3rd full day @ the world, we went to the Animal Kingdom.  I think these may have been my favorite outfits. Not sure if you can see from these pictures, but the band under bodice has Mickey faces with zebra print.



Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!!! I just love looking at them! I love these AK outfits too!


----------



## teresajoy

ALL right after a bit of a delay because I had to take my kitty, Prince Sweet Pea to the vet this morning (he got hit by a car, but he's fine!!!  ) I have go the newest 


BIG GIVE


up!!!! 


I am SUPER EXCITED about this Give!!! They have three little girls who would all like to coordinate!!! How cool and fun is that!!!

This is for Stefanilyn's daughter, Bella. Who is cute as anything! Here is the link to her pre-trippie: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2211889

And here is her Give:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68689&threadid=686546


Thanks guys!!! 


P.S- She sent pictures of some of the outfits they like too! I love it when they do that!​


----------



## sweetstitches

jham said:


> I think I've supressed all my embarassing moments because I don't remember them but your story does remind me of something that happened to me.  A boy my age lived next door.  We were good friends and I always had a crush on one or two of his friends.  I was 15 or 16 and was wearing white pants.  I had on underwear with little green frogs that did not show through.  Until one of those boys threw me in the swimming pool.   I will never forget the little green frog underwear.
> 
> ETA:  sorry, I really messed up on the photo quotes!



Oh, that would be embarrassing!  




momtoprincess A said:


> Wow everyones halloween costumes are awesome!!
> I hope our kids realize how lucky they are.
> Here are my 3 little (OK not so little) darlings...
> The evil witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The not so scarey grim reaper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hannah Montana (he was even wearing a stuffed bra which he took off after about an hour saying "I don't know how girls can wear these")



Great costumes.  Hannah Montana--too funny!




hollybearsmom said:


> Here is what I ended up hacking/making out of the dress shirts and pj pants for my pirate costume..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is d dress that i made 2 years ago, and let her wear for dress-up, she decided to wear it again this year, and since everything was either safety pinned or velcroed, it mostly fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next year she wants to be Belle.  She thinks.
> dh wants us to be dressed all together, think something like hotdog, fries, ketchup and mustard bottles.  (oh dear)



Turned out great!



karebear1 said:


> I didn't adopt you?? HOW DARE I!!  Please accept my sincerest apologies
> 
> and....
> 
> 
> would you reconsider being adopted by me again??




Of course; I hate being an orphan. 




Granna4679 said:


> We just returned yesterday but I don't have all of my pictures uploaded so I will just start with day one and two....more to follow..
> These are the customs I made for our dinner on the first night @ Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day in the park was "Peter Pan and Tinkerbell day".  I not only made customs for the granddaughters but also for my daughter and son-in-law.  He was teased all day but they had a good time.  Cinderella's stepsister even asked him "who made you wear that?" (excuse the shadowy pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest Granddaughter is named Wendy so these overalls were appropriate for her..the back said "you can fly" (the picture didn't show all the words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mia wore Tinkerbell...I didn't even get a picture of the back but it had a picture of Peter Pan on the back





Granna4679 said:


> Our 2nd night we went to Ohana for dinner...these were the dresses I made for the girls for that night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wendy wore her Winnie the Pooh capri overalls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't put too many pictures.  I will try to upload more tonight and post a few more days tomorrow.  We were there 9 days so it is taking a while to get them all uploaded to photobucket.



Wow, just wow.  That's a lot of work!  I second that your SIL was a good sport.  Everything is super cute, but the Fox & Hound dress is my favorite.


----------



## Keurigirl

I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay! 


Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique! 











Pirates, arrr:











Minnie Dress: 











Alice Dress: 











Mickey Balloons: (didn't get the best photos of this one, though it was my favorite) 
















And chef Abby: 











And for good measure, mama & daughter


----------



## teresajoy

Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates, arrr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Balloons: (didn't get the best photos of this one, though it was my favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chef Abby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for good measure, mama & daughter



These are FABULOUS!!! I don't think I've EVER seen a Tiki Birds custom before!!! That is great!! 

And you and your daughter are just cute as a button! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetstitches

[/QUOTE]

That is just gorgeous.  The pumpkins were cute too.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Crazy day here today. I need a vacation! Yesterday Marissa came home from spending the night at a friends house all in tears because some idiot hit (hit and run!) her parked car overnight and left a dent in her driver side, and she can't open her door. Good thing she's small and agile because she has to get in the passenger side until we can get it fixed...I called it in first thing this morning, and I'm still waiting to hear back on that. It's the first claim we've had to make on a car in over 10 years.
> 
> We've been having trouble with Savannah (your typical middle child!) and schoolwork. Her science teacher yelled at me because she's not doing her homework...well she is doing it, but not turning it in for some reason. She's struggling in other classes too, and I keep getting the run around from the school...it's already time for report cards, and they've changed 3 of her teachers again in the past week. We decided it was time to try something different, so today we had an interview with a private school, where she'll start tomorrow. I spent the afternoon chasing after uniforms and withdrawing her from public school. I did get lucky on the uniforms, the local store that used to carry them before the school went to another company had the shorts on clearance. The price tag said 50% off, and I was happy with that. When I got to the register they were marked down again, and the total cost was $2.40. Needless to say I bought 3 pairs! Then it was off to get more school supplies.
> 
> Now I'm home for an hour, tonight is a quick dinner (Jay's working!) for the girls and then it's back on the road again to take Rebecca to gymnastics. I'm glad Marissa can drive herself to dance, even in her injured car. I probably won't get a chance to sit down and relax until the younger 2 go to bed. I can already hear that glass of wine calling my name, can't you?



Sorry about the car.  I hope the school move will be the change she needs.  My straight-A student stopped turning in homework (why oh why) for about a month or so before I pulled her out of ps.  She was really unhappy there and I guess it was one of her ways of letting me know.




eeyore3847 said:


> Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha
> 
> Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
> So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.



Those are fabulous!



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone, just sitting here on the couch with my poor little guy. he just got swabbed and he has THE FLU!  so waiting for tamiflu for him, the pharmacist needs a couple of hours.everyone else needs it too. if you can we can use some prayers, he is pre asthmatic and we are going to put him on the nebulizer trying to prevent the whole lung issue, and we are trying to keep his sister away , because she is scheduled to have eye surgery next week and she cant be sick. oh and they are both supposed to be in a wedding SATURDAY!!!!
> 
> teresajoy-- here is my very embarrassing story, i was in 5th grade and assembly day and gym day happened to be on the same day.  now back in 1980something you had to wear a dress for assembly. so i had this adorable pink sweater dress that i had to wear.  my mother was very afraid i would give the boys a show in that dress so she told me to put some shorts underneath.  the only shorts that i could find in the winter had a zebra pattern.  so needless to say in a game of basketball (which by the way i was absolutely horrific at and still am) my skirt came up and the boy i thought was so cute saw my zebra shorts quickly and thought they were my undies. i was called zebra butt for quite a while.  needless to say i avoid animal prints now.



Praying for your kids.

Why do so many of our embarrassing stories involve underwear? Or what looks like underwear?



emcreative said:


> You ladies will love this one...
> 
> As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)
> 
> So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!
> 
> She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.
> 
> See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!



That is so sweet!




billwendy said:


> Just finished this outfit for the Big Give for a baby -



turned out cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight's Zoo Boo. We were lucky that it got rained out on Thursday and Friday of last week, so they did it again tonight to make up for it. That worked out for us, since Jenna only got to do 30 mins worth of Trick or Treating on Saturday night. Anyways, Jenna wanted to be Tinkerbell from the new movie. It took me a couple of days to get it done due to all of the pieces that she has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna was so proud of her costume. She was telling everyone who she was. Only one person knew exactly who she was.



I think you did an awesome job on her costume!



*Toadstool* said:


> I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it.
> I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version.
> Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.



Adorable!  I love the smocking!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't posted any pictures of my creations, but I wanted to share my boys' Halloween costumes.  They chose Dopey and Prince Charming.  I hope you enjoy the photos.
> 
> Dawn



They all turned out great!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are a few customs I did for our September Disney trip.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Dawn



Very cute.



Granna4679 said:


> I posted our Day 1 and 2 yesterday and I will try to continue with day 3 and 4 (and maybe get to the others shortly)....
> On our 3rd full day @ the world, we went to the Animal Kingdom.  I think these may have been my favorite outfits. Not sure if you can see from these pictures, but the band under bodice has Mickey faces with zebra print.
> http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/th_Disney2AnimalKingdom3both.jpg
> Day 4 was back to Magic Kingdom...Mia had BBB reservation that morning so she wore her Ariel costume that she picked out most of the day...these were first thing that morning before her reservation...
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/th_Disney2MinnieMickeyoutfits.jpg
> Day 5 was Akershus breakfast so they wore their princess dresses (Mia wore her Ariel and Wendy was Alice)...
> EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T MAKE THESE...I WANTED TO SHARE THE PICTURES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the breakfast.....we changed them into Wall-E for the rest of the day in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love them all; the Wall-E is my favorite.



Granna4679 said:


> Day 6 was our second day to go to Hollywood Studios.  For this day, the girls wore JoJo (and thankfully we saw JoJo on this day) and Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last full day we started out with a CP breakfast to celebrate Wendy's birthday....I posted this dress a few weeks ago but will post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast, they changed into their Cinderella overalls.   These were probably the hardest of all of them.  As with all of the overalls (except Wall-E), all of the appliques are hand pieced and satin stitched (no embroidery machine yet, so I do it the old fashioned way still....I am saving up for one though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the best picture I got of the back of hers because her hair is so long and covered it all day ...but it says "Dreams Do Come True"
> And just because Mia was so excited to ride the carousel and actually get on "Cindy's horse", I had to post this one!!!
> 
> That's a lot of pictures, sorry to overload.  Believe it or not, they had a couple more customs each that they never wore  but I am sure some lucky person on  will benefit from them.



Again, everything is really great.  

Did you attach the bottom of the skirt on the Cinderella dress?  If you did, however did you sew it so close to the crotch of the pants?  It looks amazing.

I also really LOVE the backside of your overalls!  It  adds so much to the outfits!



teresajoy said:


> ALL right after a bit of a delay because I had to take my kitty, Prince Sweet Pea to the vet this morning (he got hit by a car, but he's fine!!! : ) I have go the newest



Glad your kitty is okay!


----------



## sweetstitches

Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates, arrr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Balloons: (didn't get the best photos of this one, though it was my favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chef Abby:



These are amazing!!!

I LOVE the tiki bird one!  Your fabric choices were spot on!  I really love the old fashioned Minnie too.  It doesn't hurt that your model is just as cute as she can be, too.


----------



## HeatherSue

Diz-Mommy said:


>


Those are the PERFECT Imagination Mover outfits!! GREAT job!



SallyfromDE said:


> Well............. it came home with me today!!It was pretty much the same price as the 750, with a rebate. So I brought it home!! I haven't had time to look at it. I'm in the process of getting ready for a craft show (my theme is cupcakes!!) and I don't want to mess up my plans with trying out a new machine. So now I'm going to have to look into selling my 180D. It's only a 4X4, but a great beginner machine.
> 
> I can just imagine what I can make with this new machine!
> 
> Sally


:Insert 3 dancing bananas here because I was over the 25 picture limit: YAY!!!!  Congrats on the new machine!



VBAndrea said:


> Just because they are so stinkin' cute and likewise because I got tons of compliments on the costumes (especially the train) here's another photo of my babes (and excuse the sweat on ds; it was unseasonably warm here today ~ 78 degrees when we starting trick or treating -- normally on Halloween it's in the low 60's):


Brag, brag, brag! LOL!  The kids looked adorable!



emcreative said:


> Seriously adorable.  If they showed up at my house I'd just dump all my candy into their bags and call it a night- there wouldn't be anyone cuter!!!


You are so sweet!  Thank you!



bean said:


>


Wow, these are great!  I think they'd look adorable at Disney, too!



eeyore3847 said:


> Well it was a fantastic day! Yep!
> I actually made it up till 9:30..lol... I seem to rise early and go to bed early these days.. I am sure it is the baby's doing!lol..
> Anyways..Jojo is now 6! Where did the time go!
> here are some pics of the Costumes and Cake!!!
> 
> 
> Lori


How did I not know you were pregnant??? I feel so out of the loop!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!




sweetstitches said:


>


What a great looking bunch of kids!  



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.  You all have been a great inspiration to me!  I did not sew at that point - but I bought a brother sewing/embroidery machine off of HSN and did not look back.  Our first family trip to WDW was in September, and while I did not get the hang of it in time to make customs for that trip, I am on a roll now!  Now that I actually have something to show you all, thought I would introduce myself and hang out here a little more.  Here are my creations so far...
> 
> My first finished dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all better and getting some great tips and ideas!


 Melinda!!  I see you are from one of my favorite places (Hawaii is 2nd only to Disney in my book)!  We're hoping to go to Kauai in May of next year, or thereabouts! 

You did a wonderful job on the outfits!! I'm glad you decided to post some pictures and jump right in!



MrsBanks said:


>


How cute are they?  VERY!



karebear1 said:


> My Dearest Teresa,
> 
> I hope that you have noticed my silence on the matter so lightly touched on by you in the above quote. A crack has developed in my heart for you as I read of the insensitive comments made by some people on this thread. Please know my friend, that I did not, have not, nor will I ever laugh at your expense, or expose you to such cruelty, but, instead, support you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Always remember Teresa- I am here for you!
> 
> Lots of hugs,
> Karen


You are so funny, my dear!  I've missed you around these parts! 




charlinn said:


>


She looks so pretty!  He looks...um....yeah... 



jham said:


>


I never thought anyone would look gorgeous with "dead" makeup and stitches and such.  But, Jayden looks beautiful! WOW!  I love her costume- it looks JUST like the Disneyland character!!  Lily is looking adorable as usual, I love her Minnie dress! Seth and Luke look great in their store-bought costumes, too!



emcreative said:


>


What great costumes!  I loved the flappers, too!



ibesue said:


> So this was a LONG time ago.  Sarah (Kadie's mom) was still in elementary school!  So DH drops me off at work and I walk into the atrium we had where I worked and headed to the elevators.  Since DH dropped me off, I was early to work.  As I am walking to the elevator, I slip in a puddle of water and actually fall on my bum...  (see, it involves the same body part!).  I jumped up, picked up everything, looking around to see if anyone saw.  No one around, whew!  BUT, I am missing a shoe.  I start looking around but what can I do.  Its no where to be found.  People start coming and now everyone is looking around to find my shoe.  It's no where to be found.  Oh, and my bottom is wet, it was a good sized puddle that I sat in!  I just can't stop laughing, but wondering what I am going to do.  No car, its before cell phones, so no way to find DH to come pick me up to go find shoes until he is all the way to work.    Everyone is stumped, what the heck happened to my shoe???  Then..... the elevator comes down and opens up and what is sitting in the middle of the elevator???  My shoe????  Now I really can't stop laughing.  Through out the day, people would come ask me about my shoe!  Someone even drew a picture of my shoe with the elevator saying "come here my little pretty"!
> 
> So I walked around in torn pantyhose all day (I said it was a long time ago) and everyone knew what happened.  Now this might be one of those times that you had to be there to think it was funny.  But to this day, its still at the top of my list of funny things that have happened to me!


 That's a good one!!



snubie said:


>



That turned out really nice!  I love it!  I don't know if Tessa would know it was Fancy Nancy because she doesn't wear that outfit in any of the Fancy Nancy books that we own!  But, she does in some of the library books we've gotten.  So, I'd know who she was!


----------



## bear_mom

Granna4679 said:


> Day 6 was our second day to go to Hollywood Studios.  For this day, the girls wore JoJo (and thankfully we saw JoJo on this day) and Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last full day we started out with a CP breakfast to celebrate Wendy's birthday....I posted this dress a few weeks ago but will post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast, they changed into their Cinderella overalls.   These were probably the hardest of all of them.  As with all of the overalls (except Wall-E), all of the appliques are hand pieced and satin stitched (no embroidery machine yet, so I do it the old fashioned way still....I am saving up for one though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the best picture I got of the back of hers because her hair is so long and covered it all day ...but it says "Dreams Do Come True"
> And just because Mia was so excited to ride the carousel and actually get on "Cindy's horse", I had to post this one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of pictures, sorry to overload.  Believe it or not, they had a couple more customs each that they never wore  but I am sure some lucky person on  will benefit from them.



All your outfits have been really cute!



Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates, arrr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Balloons: (didn't get the best photos of this one, though it was my favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chef Abby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for good measure, mama & daughter



Cute!

Emily


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I have not been around in a while because I have decided to stay sick forever!!!!

I love all of your costumes!  They look great!

Wanted to share my babies too...






The force was strong in my house this year for sure!

ETA - in case you can't tell...Timmy is a Jawa...(Luke bought the droids from the Jawa's)...Patrick is Luke and Katie is Leia


----------



## HeatherSue

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some Mic-Flakes I'm stitching up for our trip too.  Courtesy of the Fabulous HeatherSue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for whomever paid homage to the machine gods, it must have did the trick because my machine seems to have settled in to being home from the doctor.  The trimmer isn't making the funny noise anymore (whew!)  I was not about to drive the two hour round drive again before our trip.  WE LEAVE THURSDAY!!!!


Those snowflakes are looking so pretty grouped together like that!



Shannalee724 said:


>


Those are such fantastic costumes!  I especially love the little prince!! How cute!!



luvinyou said:


>


Daniela!  HI!  Those pants turned out great!  Easy fits are the BEST!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I LOVE these!  Heather, you are such an awesome designer!


Thank you!! One of my customers actually drew those snowflakes for me.  Cool huh?



teresajoy said:


> I love those snowflakes!!! I need to make something with those! (I get a REALLY good discount on the designs! )


Do they call that a five finger discount if you don't actually steal them? 



karebear1 said:


> Hugs are always good and always make me feel better. Things will get better because right now they can't get much worse! I'll be ok though. I always land on my feet!
> 
> Heather-  I LOVE THOSE SNOW FLAKES TOO!!! You are so talented lady!


 

Thank you!  



emcreative said:


> Would I be a horrid parent if I dressed the boys as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum to eat with Alice and the Mad Hatter?


That would be SOOO cute!!! You should totally do it!  Tom and his wife went to MNNSHP one year as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and Leighanna was Alice!  It looked great!



Shleedogg said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a week or so now.  I was planning on waiting to introduce myself until I had pictures to share but I can't find the camera cord, so don't know when my little Snow White will have pictures online.
> 
> I've been quilting on and off for a few years, make a purse or two, but swore I couldn't sew from a pattern to save my life.  My mom had major back surgery over the summer and wasn't up to sewing a costume and after looking at the chintzy material of the store bought costumes, I decided to tackle it (with the help of my mom with interpreting directions ).
> 
> It was so successful in fact, that I decided to make my niece a matching dress for our March trip to WDW so she and DD can match.  Now on to the real reason for my post, lol.  I was looking at the clearance fabric at JoAnn's today and came across smocked Disney fabric.  The top is smocked and stretchy and the bottom is already gathered appropriately for a dress.  Really it's just sewing one seam and some straps.  They had Tink and Princess fabric at my store.  It was still $8/yd (down from $17) but I still couldn't beat $4 and $6 per dress.  It's super cute, just wanted to give everyone a heads up!
> 
> I can't wait to get started on my next project!  I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera cord and finish the new dresses  Looking forward to joining all of you talented folks.  Seriously, the stuff you make is amazing.  I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw the velvet Snow White dress (which is how I found this group in the first place).


!!! I can't wait to see some of your pictures!



sweetstitches said:


> I went to a small, Catholic h.s., and the boys and girls shared a locker room (not at the same time, obviously.)  When I was a freshman, I was painfully shy and I HATED getting dressed for gym in the locker room, so I always tried to get there ASAP so that it would be mostly empty while I changed.  Well, I got there too early one day, before the teacher.   As I was standing in the corner, in my bra and underwear (with little hearts) in walks an junior guy who forgot something in his locker (which of course was RIGHT next to where I was standing.)  I was cornered, literally.  He took his sweet time getting his locker open and his stuff out.  I was mortified.  I know I should have reported it, but I was so embarrassed.  I was more embarrassed about the heart underwear than being almost naked.


That is mortifying!  You poor thing!



jham said:


> 1. Fortunately my dog only barfs up socks on my carpet.
> 
> 2. I think I've supressed all my embarassing moments because I don't remember them but your story does remind me of something that happened to me.  A boy my age lived next door.  We were good friends and I always had a crush on one or two of his friends.  I was 15 or 16 and was wearing white pants.  I had on underwear with little green frogs that did not show through.  Until one of those boys threw me in the swimming pool.  I will never forget the little green frog underwear.


1. And to think you don't have a tag yet!  Funniest line ever!!

2. How embarrassing!! But, it sounds like cute underwear!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

AS most know our DS has autism which means life is different for us.  For some unknown reason he really wanted a tinkerbell mickey shirt.  I told him tink is a girl and mickey is boy, they don't mix.  That just doesn't work with autism.

So with much help from digitalbydesign, we want to present you with TinkerMickey






This was the first applique on the new machine and I had a major problem when the screws on the large hoop didn't stay tight and the fabric slipped out!  I did the last two colours by hand but I think it is hard to tell where.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My new machine:  Yes a week later and I finally have time to start to learn  And I mean LEARN, wow things have changed so much from the older machines.













Mom with the first thing on the new machine. She did so good with her torn shoulder holding up her shirt.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm finally all caught up!  I miss a few days and there are tons of pages!  I love it! 



momtoprincess A said:


>


What a beautiful witch, cute cat, sweet grim reaper, and handsome Hannah Montana! LOL!!!



hollybearsmom said:


>


We need a bigger picture, but I think the pirate costumes look great!  What a cute Dorothy, too!



Granna4679 said:


>


I can NOT believe he wore those!! That is hilarious!! What a great guy!  I think your daughter looks kind of cute in her Tinkerbell overalls!  

The Fox and the Hound overalls are my favorite!  Just adorable!!! Teresa was right, that was my favorite record.  My favorite lines were "And we'll always be friends forever, won't we?  Yeah, forever" and "He fell to river below."  



i12go2wdw said:


>


SOOO cute!!  Both the outfit and your daughter!



teresajoy said:


> That will do for an embarassing story!!! Ok, who is next??? *Heather*, I'm sure you have some, or do you want me to start telling them?????


Okay, I'll share an incredibly embarrassing moment, but wedge it into a multiquote in the hopes that no one will read it.  When I was in 9th grade, we were doing "v" sit ups in gym class.  Well...hmmm....how do I put this delicately....I _may _have passed a little gas.   Then, I _may _ have turned around and blamed it on the cute boy behind me.  He was so sweet, he took the blame for me.  



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone, just sitting here on the couch with my poor little guy. he just got swabbed and he has THE FLU!  so waiting for tamiflu for him, the pharmacist needs a couple of hours.everyone else needs it too. if you can we can use some prayers, he is pre asthmatic and we are going to put him on the nebulizer trying to prevent the whole lung issue, and we are trying to keep his sister away , because she is scheduled to have eye surgery next week and she cant be sick. oh and they are both supposed to be in a wedding SATURDAY!!!!
> 
> teresajoy-- here is my very embarrassing story, i was in 5th grade and assembly day and gym day happened to be on the same day.  now back in 1980something you had to wear a dress for assembly. so i had this adorable pink sweater dress that i had to wear.  my mother was very afraid i would give the boys a show in that dress so she told me to put some shorts underneath.  the only shorts that i could find in the winter had a zebra pattern.  so needless to say in a game of basketball (which by the way i was absolutely horrific at and still am) my skirt came up and the boy i thought was so cute saw my zebra shorts quickly and thought they were my undies. i was called zebra butt for quite a while.  needless to say i avoid animal prints now.


Oh no!! It sounds like you'll be missing the wedding!  This flu is contagious for at least a week, from what I understand!  

Just remember to thank your mother for wearing shorts, otherwise he would have seen your undies! 



emcreative said:


> As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)
> 
> So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!
> 
> She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.
> 
> See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!


I'm sorry Hannah has H1N1. The poor thing! I'll say a prayer for her that she gets better quickly.  How sweet that she wants to look at customs!



billwendy said:


>


That is so sweet and cute, Wendy!



itsheresomewhere said:


> I know some of you here just love sock monkeys- target has in the adult pajama section a bunch of sock monkey sleepers complete with sock monkey feet:
> 
> 
> They also had Ralphie's Aunt Clara outfit (the bunny suit) for you christmas story fans.
> 
> DD needs a turkey dress she says and a friend has ordered two complete christmas outfits.  Guess I am just going to force myself to go to the fabric store


Sock monkey FEET even?????



karebear1 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe someone didn't dress their kid as a sock monkey for Halloween. This was an oppurtunity missed.
> 
> I should amke a quilt quilt  in honor of the revered sock monkey and it should be a gift for our Teresa! I know she'd just wrap that baby around her and snuggle with it in those freezing Michigan winter nights that's coming up.
> 
> What do you think teresa? Care to snuggle up with a sock monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ??! Sock monkey jammies huh??  That'd be WAY easier then makin a quilt! And MUCH snugglier too! They'd even cover your little tootsies teresa!
> 
> LOVE that Ralphie movie- it's a classic!!


You  know, Teresa may just get cold enough this winter to snuggle up with a sock monkey quilt!



Tinka_Belle said:


>


Cute!  I didn't realize they changed her outfit so much in the new movie!



*Toadstool* said:


>



SO pretty!




Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is a second photo of the boys and I as our favorite movie characters in Snow White.


You all look so cute in your costumes!  I love the prince charming!  You did a great job on the customs for Disney.  What kind of print is that on the Goofy appliques?




teresajoy said:


> ALL right after a bit of a delay because I had to take my kitty, Prince Sweet Pea to the vet this morning (he got hit by a car, but he's fine!!!  ) I have go the newest
> 
> 
> BIG GIVE
> 
> 
> up!!!!
> 
> 
> I am SUPER EXCITED about this Give!!! They have three little girls who would all like to coordinate!!! How cool and fun is that!!!
> 
> This is for Stefanilyn's daughter, Bella. Who is cute as anything! Here is the link to her pre-trippie:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2211889
> 
> And here is her Give:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68689&threadid=686546
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> 
> P.S- She sent pictures of some of the outfits they like too! I love it when they do that!​


How come I didn't know about Prince Sweet Pea getting hit by a car????? He's okay?? I'm so glad!



Keurigirl said:


>


I adore all of the outfits you made, but this one is my favorite because it's SO original!! I wondered if you ever finished that applique!  I love it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


They all look so cute!  I'm sorry you've been so sick!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


That's definitely an original design!  How sweet of her to digitize that for you!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


>


It looks like you have a really nice machine!! That turned out nice!


----------



## GoofyG

Ok I think I maybe close to a melt down mode.  Is that possible?  I'm going CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, I love my kids but I'm tired right now!

I should say that the 3yr old has had NOOOOOOOOOOO NAP!!!!! UGH


----------



## sweetstitches

The Moonk's Mom said:


> The force was strong in my house this year for sure!
> 
> ETA - in case you can't tell...Timmy is a Jawa...(Luke bought the droids from the Jawa's)...Patrick is Luke and Katie is Leia



They look very cute.  I wish my kids would still go with a theme.



MinnieVanMom said:


> AS most know our DS has autism which means life is different for us.  For some unknown reason he really wanted a tinkerbell mickey shirt.  I told him tink is a girl and mickey is boy, they don't mix.  That just doesn't work with autism.
> 
> So with much help from digitalbydesign, we want to present you with TinkerMickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first applique on the new machine and I had a major problem when the screws on the large hoop didn't stay tight and the fabric slipped out!  I did the last two colours by hand but I think it is hard to tell where.



I'm so glad you were able to salvage the design.  For what it's worth, Nathan, my special kid, was looking over my shoulder when I scrolled past your message and said, "Mickey looks cool!"  Then my 6-year-old asked why Mickey was wearing a dress.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> My new machine:  Yes a week later and I finally have time to start to learn  And I mean LEARN, wow things have changed so much from the older machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom with the first thing on the new machine. She did so good with her torn shoulder holding up her shirt.



That looks cute!  I'm impressed with how you are diving in and learning so much about your new machine!  I REALLY need to find some time to play with mine.


----------



## sweetstitches

GoofyG said:


> Ok I think I maybe close to a melt down mode.  Is that possible?  I'm going CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, I love my kids but I'm tired right now!
> 
> I should say that the 3yr old has had NOOOOOOOOOOO NAP!!!!! UGH




It's exhausting when they are all little.  




HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I'll share an incredibly embarrassing moment, but wedge it into a multiquote in the hopes that no one will read it.  When I was in 9th grade, we were doing "v" sit ups in gym class.  Well...hmmm....how do I put this delicately....I _may _have passed a little gas.   Then, I _may _ have turned around and blamed it on the cute boy behind me.  He was so sweet, he took the blame for me.



No such luck; hiding it.

Although sit-ups, so understandable.  I'm SO glad we didn't have PE with the boys in 9th grade.  I hated gym.  My cousin was the gym teacher and I think she took it as a personal insult that I have absolutely no coordination or athletic ability at all.  She harped on me all the time, which of course made me more self-conscious.


----------



## gcast1

Just slipping in to add that my local quilt shop is selling kits to make baby quilts with the sock monkey flannel...

Glenda


----------



## tvgirlmin

Heather Sue - We are thinking of going to Kauai at Christmastime!  If my hubby's ship ever finalizes their leave, I can book our trip.  We have never done Kauai and are excited to give it a try.

We love the Big Island!  So cool with the active volcano!  And Maui is fun, too, but I haven't been there in three years...

Each island is different and fun.  Hope you get to go to Kauai soon!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

HeatherSue,

I used a cheetah print I got at Hancock Fabrics here in Tuscaloosa.  We only have Hancocks and Hobby Lobby here.  The boys loved wearing their animal prints in the Animal Kingdom, and I found those cute safari hats at a small hardware store here for $3.99.  My oldest, Samuel wore his all day except on rides.  It was cute.

Dawn


----------



## HeatherSue

GoofyG said:


> Ok I think I maybe close to a melt down mode.  Is that possible?  I'm going CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, I love my kids but I'm tired right now!
> 
> I should say that the 3yr old has had NOOOOOOOOOOO NAP!!!!! UGH


We've all been there!  I hope they go to bed soon and you're able to sit back and relax! 



gcast1 said:


> Just slipping in to add that my local quilt shop is selling kits to make baby quilts with the sock monkey flannel...
> 
> Glenda


Glenda!!! I've missed you! How are you doing??



tvgirlmin said:


> Heather Sue - We are thinking of going to Kauai at Christmastime!  If my hubby's ship ever finalizes their leave, I can book our trip.  We have never done Kauai and are excited to give it a try.
> 
> We love the Big Island!  So cool with the active volcano!  And Maui is fun, too, but I haven't been there in three years...
> 
> Each island is different and fun.  Hope you get to go to Kauai soon!


Henry and I went to Kauai 7 years ago when I was pregnant with Tessa. It was absolutely wonderful!! We look back at it as one of the best times we've ever had!  We also want to Oahu for a few days.  There's a VAST difference between the two islands, as I'm sure you know!  I'd love to see Maui and the big island, too. 

I would direct you to my website, where I wrote all about our Hawaii trip.  Alas, geocities has shut down and my website is gone forever . 

Anyway, Henry's brother and his wife want to go to Kauai to celebrate their 10th anniversary and they want us to go with them (the whole family).  We're still not sure when we're going to go.  But, we'd like to rent a house again.  Here's a link to the house we rented the last time we were there.  *sigh* It was paradise:

http://www.leapingwaterfalls.com/


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it.
> I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version.
> Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to cut off any of the fabric. I have this pretty scallop edged swiss embroidery to put on the bottom. Maybe I'll do it when she grows a bit.



This costume is fantastic.  I love it.  Just precious!


----------



## Granna4679

Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates, arrr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Balloons: (didn't get the best photos of this one, though it was my favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chef Abby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for good measure, mama & daughter



Soooo cute!  I love the Mickey balloons the best I think and Minnie is next but all of them are adorable.


----------



## Granna4679

Wow, just wow.  That's a lot of work!  I second that your SIL was a good sport.  Everything is super cute, but the Fox & Hound dress is my favorite.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much.  

Love them all; the Wall-E is my favorite.



Again, everything is really great.  

Did you attach the bottom of the skirt on the Cinderella dress?  If you did, however did you sew it so close to the crotch of the pants?  It looks amazing.

I also really LOVE the backside of your overalls!  It  adds so much to the outfits!


The Cinderella applique is many smaller pieces of fabric.  I completely opened up the crotch and leg seams and sewed on piece by piece taking into account how close it would be when I re-seamed the crotch so it wouldn't tuck under.  I will try to take a closer picture and show you.  Thank you for all of the compliments.


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I'm finally all caught up!  I miss a few days and there are tons of pages!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can NOT believe he wore those!! That is hilarious!! What a great guy!  I think your daughter looks kind of cute in her Tinkerbell overalls!
> 
> The Fox and the Hound overalls are my favorite!  Just adorable!!! Teresa was right, that was my favorite record.  My favorite lines were "And we'll always be friends forever, won't we?  Yeah, forever" and "He fell to river below."





HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.  He asked me months ago to make some for him.  When I finally did them, I think he had changed his mind (or maybe he changed his mind WHEN he saw them)...but he wore them anyway!


----------



## GoofyG

Kids are asleep!  The dogs have FINALLY stoped barking.  UGH, about time~

I now have QUIET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Peace to you and enjoy.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> My new machine:  Yes a week later and I finally have time to start to learn  And I mean LEARN, wow things have changed so much from the older machines.




I hear you on that!!!  I was shocked to learn the darn things thread themselves just by pushing a lever...what's up with that?  I was thrilled that my new serger does, that's always a pita on the old machine, but a regular machine isn't that hard, right?  But you can bet I never thread it the "old fashioned way" now.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Granna4679 said:


>


How fun! Love the overalls for adults. I admit that I probably wouldn't wear overalls, but mostly because I am not thin as a rail like your DD or DIL.. sorry missed which one was your child. They look great on her!



i12go2wdw said:


>


Beautiful outfit! I love halloween outfits! That petti is awesome!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Here they are with their fairy godmother that I talked about earlier;


Your girls are soo cute!!! The outfits are perfect for them. I really adore the safari outfits. I love those everytime I see different versions of them. I want one!



revrob said:


> THIS is GORGEOUS!  Seriously!  The smocking is perfect - I absolutley love it - honestly!


Thank you! I really loved your in the hoop smocking. Did you ever finish the dress? I missed the post if so.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here is a second photo of the boys and I as our favorite movie characters in Snow White.


How fun! I love your Dopey!



tricia said:


> Really nice.  The smocking looks excellent.  You are too critical of yourself.


Thanks. I am around so many people who smock perfectly, so I tend to judge myself against them. I definitely shouldn't though!



teresajoy said:


> That turned out so pretty Kira!!! Your smocking is beautiful!


Thank you! I was happy to finally share what I have been working on for so long.



Keurigirl said:


>


Wow!! You did such a great job on your first applique! Stunning!! Your fabric choices are great. Love the balloon outfit too. Is the back of the top shirred?? I am guessing that is why it fits so perfectly.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


Love it!!! I am such a Star Wars nerd!! I so want to be Leia one day!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


How awesome that you were able to do that for him!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


If you hoop your shirt to where the bulk of it is hanging off to the left of the machine it would be easier imo.. you don't have as great of a chance of the maching catching that extra fabric. Don't ask how I know. 
Jealous of your machine.. total hoop envy. 


tvgirlmin said:


> Heather Sue - We are thinking of going to Kauai at Christmastime!  If my hubby's ship ever finalizes their leave, I can book our trip.  We have never done Kauai and are excited to give it a try.
> 
> We love the Big Island!  So cool with the active volcano!  And Maui is fun, too, but I haven't been there in three years...
> 
> Each island is different and fun.  Hope you get to go to Kauai soon!


We are planning on going back to Maui next year. Which island do you live at??  I'd love any advice on which island to go to. We've only been to Maui and chose it because we heard it was the most romantic and less touristy than the big island. We like to go on vacation just to be alone and be quiet. 



HeatherSue said:


> Henry and I went to Kauai 7 years ago when I was pregnant with Tessa. It was absolutely wonderful!! We look back at it as one of the best times we've ever had!  We also want to Oahu for a few days.  There's a VAST difference between the two islands, as I'm sure you know!  I'd love to see Maui and the big island, too.
> 
> I would direct you to my website, where I wrote all about our Hawaii trip.  Alas, geocities has shut down and my website is gone forever .
> 
> Anyway, Henry's brother and his wife want to go to Kauai to celebrate their 10th anniversary and they want us to go with them (the whole family).  We're still not sure when we're going to go.  But, we'd like to rent a house again.  Here's a link to the house we rented the last time we were there.  *sigh* It was paradise:
> 
> http://www.leapingwaterfalls.com/


I'm glad I didn't miss the Hawaii discussion. Why did you guys choose Kauai? I'm wondering now if maybe we should go there instead of Maui. We like quiet and romantic.. is that how you'd describe it? 



Granna4679 said:


> This costume is fantastic.  I love it.  Just precious!


Thank you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Toadstool: Thanks for pointing that out to me.  I should have flipped the design and then did it.

I am still learning but you pointing that out is really a big help, I appreciate it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the tiki room outfit and minnie dress!



HeatherSue said:


> Melinda!!  I see you are from one of my favorite places (Hawaii is 2nd only to Disney in my book)!  We're hoping to go to Kauai in May of next year, or thereabouts!
> 
> !



Ooooooooo....Now I am jealous!  That sounds so fun! My parents just got back from a 12 day trip to Hawaii this summer and they spent a couple of days at 4 islands I believe.  They really liked the beauty of Kauai!
You did a wonderful job on the outfits!! I'm glad you decided to post some pictures and jump right in!


----------



## HeatherSue

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you.  He asked me months ago to make some for him.  When I finally did them, I think he had changed his mind (or maybe he changed his mind WHEN he saw them)...but he wore them anyway!


He sounds like a cool guy!  I am seriously impressed with all of the appliques you did!  I would have guessed that you did them on an embroidery machine if they weren't so large.  You are fantastic at applique!!



*Toadstool* said:


> We are planning on going back to Maui next year. Which island do you live at??  I'd love any advice on which island to go to. We've only been to Maui and chose it because we heard it was the most romantic and less touristy than the big island. We like to go on vacation just to be alone and be quiet.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't miss the Hawaii discussion. Why did you guys choose Kauai? I'm wondering now if maybe we should go there instead of Maui. We like quiet and romantic.. is that how you'd describe it?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Oh, you should definitely go to Kauai!!! It is just what you're looking for- quiet, beautiful, and romantic!  Did you look at the link I posted? That house was at the base of a mountain that has waterfalls cascading down it!! How much more romantic can you get?  The beauty is everywhere! 

Oahu was nice, but it was very crowded and touristy.  There were some really pretty parts of the island, though. I've never been to Maui or the big island.


----------



## cydswipe

Hi... I'm more of a lurker here, but LOVE everything you gals (and guy) have been working on!

For those of you who have sergers, what do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one for Christmas (well, it'd be a gift from DH).  Is it possible to keep it under $300, or am I dreaming?  

I'm really looking for finished seams and to have the ablility to do rolled hems... I can do that, right?  

Any info is really appreciated!
TIA!
Monica


----------



## Miz Diz

Gorgeous outfits posted, as usual.  Loving them all.

I am making a comforter set for my daughter and will post pics when I'm done, but it will probably take me several more days.

I bought a Brother 750D.  I really like it, but have hardly used it.  I am going to practice on some old towels and then do a monogrammed set for our friends as an anniversary present.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## teresajoy

sweetstitches said:


> Glad your kitty is okay!



Thank you. He is not moving very well today, but I guess that is to be expected when you weigh 7 pounds and get hit by a 2 ton SUV! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have not been around in a while because I have decided to stay sick forever!!!!
> 
> I love all of your costumes!  They look great!
> 
> Wanted to share my babies too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force was strong in my house this year for sure!
> 
> ETA - in case you can't tell...Timmy is a Jawa...(Luke bought the droids from the Jawa's)...Patrick is Luke and Katie is Leia


I'm sorry you've been sick!!! 

Your kids look so cute !


HeatherSue said:


> Do they call that a five finger discount if you don't actually steal them?


I like to call it the "Big Sister Discount" 



MinnieVanMom said:


> AS most know our DS has autism which means life is different for us.  For some unknown reason he really wanted a tinkerbell mickey shirt.  I told him tink is a girl and mickey is boy, they don't mix.  That just doesn't work with autism.
> 
> So with much help from digitalbydesign, we want to present you with TinkerMickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom with the first thing on the new machine. She did so good with her torn shoulder holding up her shirt.


I love the Mickey as Tink!!! 
And, your Mom looks so cute! 

I am trying VERY VERY hard to not have hoop envy! You are not making it easy!!! 
I must repeat...
4x4 is fine
4x4 is fine
4x4 is fine.....




HeatherSue said:


> The Fox and the Hound overalls are my favorite!  Just adorable!!! Teresa was right, that was my favorite record.  My favorite lines were "And we'll always be friends forever, won't we?  Yeah, forever" and "He fell to river below."


I think you wore those parts of the record out! 



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I'll share an incredibly embarrassing moment, but wedge it into a multiquote in the hopes that no one will read it.  When I was in 9th grade, we were doing "v" sit ups in gym class.  Well...hmmm....how do I put this delicately....I _may _have passed a little gas.   Then, I _may _ have turned around and blamed it on the cute boy behind me.  He was so sweet, he took the blame for me.



Oh, I don't THINK SO little missy!!! We see it!!!  
That is VERY embarassing! 



HeatherSue said:


> Oh no!! It sounds like you'll be missing the wedding!  This flu is contagious for at least a week, from what I understand!



Yes, that's what the doctor told us about Casey too. She had to stay home for a week and then she had to be fever free for at least 48 hours before going out.



HeatherSue said:


> You  know, Teresa may just get cold enough this winter to snuggle up with a sock monkey quilt!


I hate being cold more than sockmonkeys scare me! 



HeatherSue said:


> How come I didn't know about Prince Sweet Pea getting hit by a car????? He's okay?? I'm so glad!


I don't know! I'm sorry I didn't email you! It was a crazy day yesterday! He isn't looking so good today, but I think he's just sore. He is eating and drinking, so that's a good sign. 




sweetstitches said:


> That looks cute!  I'm impressed with how you are diving in and learning so much about your new machine!  I REALLY need to find some time to play with mine.



Just send it to me, and I'll play with it for you! 



sweetstitches said:


> No such luck; hiding it.
> 
> Although sit-ups, so understandable.  I'm SO glad we didn't have PE with the boys in 9th grade.  I hated gym.  My cousin was the gym teacher and I think she took it as a personal insult that I have absolutely no coordination or athletic ability at all.  She harped on me all the time, which of course made me more self-conscious.



I would have liked it if we were separated from the boys. I so hated gym class! I'm sorry your cousin wasn't nicer to you! 



gcast1 said:


> Just slipping in to add that my local quilt shop is selling kits to make baby quilts with the sock monkey flannel...
> 
> Glenda



There you are!!! Heather and I were just talking about you the other day wondering how you were! 



HeatherSue said:


> Henry and I went to Kauai 7 years ago when I was pregnant with Tessa. It was absolutely wonderful!! We look back at it as one of the best times we've ever had!  We also want to Oahu for a few days.  There's a VAST difference between the two islands, as I'm sure you know!  I'd love to see Maui and the big island, too.



Come on, Tessa isn't THAT bad!!!


----------



## teresajoy

cydswipe said:


> Hi... I'm more of a lurker here, but LOVE everything you gals (and guy) have been working on!
> 
> For those of you who have sergers, what do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one for Christmas (well, it'd be a gift from DH).  Is it possible to keep it under $300, or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm really looking for finished seams and to have the ablility to do rolled hems... I can do that, right?
> 
> Any info is really appreciated!
> TIA!
> Monica



That is doable for a serger. I have the Singer from Walmart and I love it. I've had it about two years now and haven't had any problems with it. I got a smokin deal on it, ($50) but I think they sell for around $200 or so. It's this one: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2276639 
It is really easy to do a rolled hem with this one. You don't have to remove anything, you just flip the blade up, and change a few settings.


----------



## mom2rtk

Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Dress:



First off: LOVE the Tiki Room set!

Second: You are the one I wanted to thank for the inspiration for one of my daughter's favorites from our trip!






I hope you didn't mind me borrowing a bit from your set, but I couldn't remember who had posted it to ask and/or thank them! THANK YOU! I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## charlinn

teresajoy said:


> That is doable for a serger. I have the Singer from Walmart and I love it. I've had it about two years now and haven't had any problems with it. I got a smokin deal on it, ($50) but I think they sell for around $200 or so. It's this one: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2276639
> It is really easy to do a rolled hem with this one. You don't have to remove anything, you just flip the blade up, and change a few settings.



I have been wondering the same...How did you get a smokin' deal on your sergers!!!  $50 wow!  Do tell...  Please   But even $200 is reasonable!


----------



## charlinn

Granna4679 said:


> Day 6 was our second day to go to Hollywood Studios.  For this day, the girls wore JoJo (and thankfully we saw JoJo on this day) and Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last full day we started out with a CP breakfast to celebrate Wendy's birthday....I posted this dress a few weeks ago but will post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow...amazing job!!  I love them all...but especially the JoJo's Circus!!  So cute!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> He sounds like a cool guy!  I am seriously impressed with all of the appliques you did!  I would have guessed that you did them on an embroidery machine if they weren't so large.  You are fantastic at applique!!





HeatherSue said:


> Thank you...that is a huge compliment!! I love doing it but I hate doing more than one or 2 of the same thing....I like the creativity of making new appliques, I guess.  I like the challenge.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments....I am sure I missed quoting someone who commented.  I had so much fun creating them.  I just ordered a Feliz pattern and some of CarlaC's patterns and can't wait to get started.  I am hoping to make some for the girls for Christmas...we have a photo shoot on Dec 6 so I have to get my machine in the shop to be serviced and then get busy.  Thanks again to everyone who complimented my outfits.  It meant a lot to me coming from all of you VERY TALENTED ladies!!!!


----------



## busy mommy

I haven't posted much lately, but I have been trying to keep up with the boards.  Everyone has been posting amazing outfits.  I will try to get pics up today of the few things I've been able to get done.  

Steph- I made Maddie a pair of Hippie jeans this morning.  They came out great.  Thanks for your wonderful tutorial!  I promise to post pics soon.


----------



## Shannalee724

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the kids costumes!!!

Ok, all of the appliques on the the overalls were WOW!!!

Just wanted to jump in and say hi.  I am working on a Cindy outfit for Kaedyn right now and stitched HeatherSues Carraige on last night.  Let me just say once again how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE her appliques!!!  My mom's board is having a gift exchange and I even asked for Heather's Christmas appliques as my gift!  The only problem I had was me, I put the stinking thing a little off center!  UGH!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I would direct you to my website, where I wrote all about our Hawaii trip.  Alas, geocities has shut down and my website is gone forever .




Fear not Dear Sister!!! That particular page is saved in the webarchives!!!
Here you go!
http://web.archive.org/web/20021120141558/www.geocities.com/heaths32/hawaii.html


----------



## teresajoy

charlinn said:


> I have been wondering the same...How did you get a smokin' deal on your sergers!!!  $50 wow!  Do tell...  Please   But even $200 is reasonable!


One of the ladies who comes on this board off an on (theseamstress, Laura) lives near me. We were talking one day, and she told me about a serger underneath the cutting table at a nearby Walmart! She said I should go see if they would sell it cheap. So, I went to the Walmart and found it. Unfortunately, the person who could make me a deal wasn't there that day. So, I had to call back the next day. When I finally got hold of her, she told me I could have it for $50, because she was just tired of having it around. It didn't have a cord or a foot pedal, but I called Singer up when I got it home and they sent me one for free! 

Or, I could have just told you:

It was a floor model.    But, that wouldn't have been NEARLY as much fun, would have it!


----------



## Keurigirl

> Love the balloon outfit too. Is the back of the top shirred?? I am guessing that is why it fits so perfectly.



It was a corset back, although I don't have any photos of it. Shirring is beyond me at the moment  



> Second: You are the one I wanted to thank for the inspiration for one of my daughter's favorites from our trip!



You are welcome!


----------



## busy mommy

I want a serger, too.  If anyone finds one laying around for $50, let me know.

Here are Maddie's new hippie jeans.  I just realized I forgot to topstitch.  Maybe I will remember later.  Thanks again Steph for your wonderful tutorial!





And here is Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.  I took her fabric shopping and she picked out the blue print.  She said everything else was ugly.  That is the only fabric she wanted.  She doesn't even like the orange, but I told her she has to have pants.  I can't wait until she gets older and starts having an opinion of her own

I have to get off of here and go get ready.  I have to take Gray to the doctor today.  I am trying to get him off of one of his asthma medicines.  I don't know if I have ever taken my kids to the doctor when they were well.  This will be a new experience for us.


----------



## busy mommy

I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.




Maybe I did it right this time.


----------



## birdie757

I think I can...I think I can...

We leave Saturday for 5 days...I have 3 outfits finished completely, 1 dress nearly completed and no clue what to do for the 4th day! 

Did I mention I also have to finish a quilt before we leave.  I have a feeling I will have some late nights for the rest of the week.

Anyone got any cute Daisy ideas?  Daisy is dd's fav but I don't see too many customs with her.   Maybe I am just not looking in the right places.  I have seen some safari designs...but we don't usually do Animal kingdom.


----------



## teresajoy

busy mommy said:


> I want a serger, too.  If anyone finds one laying around for $50, let me know.
> 
> Here are Maddie's new hippie jeans.  I just realized I forgot to topstitch.  Maybe I will remember later.  Thanks again Steph for your wonderful tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.  I took her fabric shopping and she picked out the blue print.  She said everything else was ugly.  That is the only fabric she wanted.  She doesn't even like the orange, but I told her she has to have pants.  I can't wait until she gets older and starts having an opinion of her own
> 
> I have to get off of here and go get ready.  I have to take Gray to the doctor today.  I am trying to get him off of one of his asthma medicines.  I don't know if I have ever taken my kids to the doctor when they were well.  This will be a new experience for us.



Those turned out so cute! 



busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.



Cute! I like the brown sparklie fabric you used !


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I've missed 56 pages in my absence????  Here I was wondering why I have been getting no Disboutique updates 

I started my TR with the big surprise video...link in my siggie!


----------



## bear_mom

busy mommy said:


> I want a serger, too.  If anyone finds one laying around for $50, let me know.
> 
> Here are Maddie's new hippie jeans.  I just realized I forgot to topstitch.  Maybe I will remember later.  Thanks again Steph for your wonderful tutorial!




Very adorable. I like the fabric combinations.

Emily


----------



## Granna4679

busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.



Both outfits are great.  You did an excellent job.  I love the fabric for the thanksgiving outfit.  Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> .



Cute.



busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.



I like the blue fabric.  Glad Maddie picked it.


----------



## Stephres

busy mommy said:


>



I love it! I especially love the little fish buttons. I think they came out really cute. I always let Megan pick out fabrics when I can and she never picks out what I would! I guess that's the fun of it. 

Love your thanksgiving a-line too. Super cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.

They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.  

I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!

Nini


----------



## busy mommy

Granna4679 said:


> Both outfits are great.  You did an excellent job.  I love the fabric for the thanksgiving outfit.  Can I ask where you found it?



I found it at Hancock Fabrics.  


Thanks for all of the compliments everybody.  You all know how to make someone feel special.


----------



## busy mommy

Stephres said:


> I love it! I especially love the little fish buttons. I think they came out really cute. I always let Megan pick out fabrics when I can and she never picks out what I would! I guess that's the fun of it.
> 
> Love your thanksgiving a-line too. Super cute!



I love to take my kids to the fabric store and watch them pick out their own fabrics.  Well, love may be pushing it when I have to take all of them.  
Maddie picked out those buttons all by herself.  Those are her "Nemo buttons."  The girls always pick out something I would never pick out, but they both seem to know how to coordinate very well, even Maddie.  Gray usually picks out things I would pick.


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



(((hugs))) I wish you were closer and I could give ya the hug in person (and some nice warm cookies!)


----------



## busy mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



That is so scary.   It is also sad when someone know longer feels safe in there own neighborhood.  I am sorry that you are having to go through this.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I want to say thanks for all of the compliments on Jenna's costume and also that all of the other costumes and customs posted have been wonderful. I love the Husband in Overalls!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini


I'm sorry to hear this. That must be horrible to learn. One of our neighbors is growing some 'Plants' on their balcony and a police officer told me that one of my other neighbors was most probably a drug dealer, because of how their apartment is completely blacked out including the baby's room.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini


Nini, I am so sorry you are upset and I have to agree, there is guarantee of safety anywhere.  

I don't want to be stupid but what is a grow house?


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, I am so sorry you are upset and I have to agree, there is guarantee of safety anywhere.
> 
> I don't want to be stupid but what is a grow house?



Sorry...here the news has stories on grow houses at least a couple times a month.  They are houses that have basements that are specially finished out to grow pot plants.  They have special ventilation systems, special heating systems, and special lights.

Usually where there is one...there are quite a few.  One big tip off is if there is no furniture in the primary living section of the house.  Usually only one room or so is furnished.  The police have been canvasing the neighborhood looking for other possible houses... very scary.  

Even more reason not to let my kids play outside without me ....

They are about to finish up the investigation part of this...it is time to call in the news for the pictures in time for the 11 news...I HATE that part!  Our property values just went down!

Nini


----------



## luvinyou

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry, I know it is a very scary feeling.  A few years ago we found out the house behind us was a grow house.  Take comfort in knowing that now that they have been discovered they are gone from your neighbourhood.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



That's terrible! I'm sorry to hear that! 





MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, I am so sorry you are upset and I have to agree, there is guarantee of safety anywhere.
> 
> I don't want to be stupid but what is a grow house?



Not stupid at all, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> 1)I like to call it the "Big Sister Discount"
> 
> 2)Oh, I don't THINK SO little missy!!! We see it!!!
> 
> 3)Come on, Tessa isn't THAT bad!!!



1)That's perfect!  I just love you, my dear! 

2)Thank you oh so much for putting that in big 'ol letters!  

3)  Well, she was there with us and she's part of the reason we were so happy!



mom2rtk said:


>


She looks so pretty!  I love it!



charlinn said:


> I have been wondering the same...How did you get a smokin' deal on your sergers!!!  $50 wow!  Do tell...  Please But even $200 is reasonable!


I believe she got my Brother CS6000i for $30!  My sister is the queen of smokin' deals!  Although, I got my Viking embroidery machine for FREE!  So, maybe I'm the queen! 



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you...that is a huge compliment!! I love doing it but I hate doing more than one or 2 of the same thing....I like the creativity of making new appliques, I guess.  I like the challenge.


I'm with you!  I don't like making the same thing more than once either!



Shannalee724 said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say hi.  I am working on a Cindy outfit for Kaedyn right now and stitched HeatherSues Carraige on last night.  Let me just say once again how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE her appliques!!!  My mom's board is having a gift exchange and I even asked for Heather's Christmas appliques as my gift!  The only problem I had was me, I put the stinking thing a little off center!  UGH!


I can't wait to see pictures!  It's not a problem if the carriage is off-center.  It just gives it a sense of motion! 



teresajoy said:


> Fear not Dear Sister!!! That particular page is saved in the webarchives!!!
> Here you go!
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021120141558/www.geocities.com/heaths32/hawaii.html


I wasn't thinking that I could link to that! Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> One of the ladies who comes on this board off an on (theseamstress, Laura) lives near me. We were talking one day, and she told me about a serger underneath the cutting table at a nearby Walmart! She said I should go see if they would sell it cheap. So, I went to the Walmart and found it. Unfortunately, the person who could make me a deal wasn't there that day. So, I had to call back the next day. When I finally got hold of her, she told me I could have it for $50, because she was just tired of having it around. It didn't have a cord or a foot pedal, but I called Singer up when I got it home and they sent me one for free!
> 
> Or, I could have just told you:
> 
> It was a floor model.    But, that wouldn't have been NEARLY as much fun, would have it!


I enjoy your long-windedness immensely!



busy mommy said:


> I want a serger, too.  If anyone finds one laying around for $50, let me know.
> 
> Here are Maddie's new hippie jeans.  I just realized I forgot to topstitch.  Maybe I will remember later.  Thanks again Steph for your wonderful tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.  I took her fabric shopping and she picked out the blue print.  She said everything else was ugly.  That is the only fabric she wanted.  She doesn't even like the orange, but I told her she has to have pants.  I can't wait until she gets older and starts having an opinion of her own
> 
> I have to get off of here and go get ready.  I have to take Gray to the doctor today.  I am trying to get him off of one of his asthma medicines.  I don't know if I have ever taken my kids to the doctor when they were well.  This will be a new experience for us.


That outfit is fabulous!!! I love it!! I have that Nemo fabric you used in the jeans and I could never figure out what to do with it.  This is a great idea!  I imagine it would work great as a stripwork skirt, too.  Your daughter is too cute!



busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.


Very cute!  I love that fabric!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I've missed 56 pages in my absence????  Here I was wondering why I have been getting no Disboutique updates
> 
> I started my TR with the big surprise video...link in my siggie!


I watched the whole video and  I loved it!  It surprised me how much she acts like Tessa! 



NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini


Yikes!  It's awful that no neighborhood is a "safe" neighborhood anymore.  

Thanks to my police officer husband, I know there are meth houses all over our nice, "safe" little village.  In fact, there was an explosion in a car in the library parking lot a few weeks ago where someone was cooking meth in their trunk!  It's unbelievable!  Sometimes I wish I didn't know about all of this!


----------



## HeatherSue

In case anyone missed it in my obnoxiously long multi-quote, here is a link to the obnoxiously long Hawaii trip report from 2002:

http://web.archive.org/web/20021120141558/www.geocities.com/heaths32/hawaii.html


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1)That's perfect!  I just love you, my dear!
> 
> 2)Thank you oh so much for putting that in big 'ol letters!
> 
> 3)  Well, she was there with us and she's part of the reason we were so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) believe she got my Brother CS6000i for $30!  My sister is the queen of smokin' deals!  Although, I got my Viking embroidery machine for FREE!  So, maybe I'm the queen!
> 
> 
> 5.)I enjoy your long-windedness immensely!


1.) I love you too!
2.)You are QUITE welcome!!!
3.)sure, sure
4.) Yes, I did! But, your Viking Embroidery machine is the pinacle of great deals! I have dreams about someone giving me one someday!
5.)Thank goodness, since you have to listen to me so much! 





HeatherSue said:


> In case anyone missed it in my obnoxiously long multi-quote, here is a link to the obnoxiously long Hawaii trip report from 2002:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20021120141558/www.geocities.com/heaths32/hawaii.html



I liked your Hawaii TR and didn't find it obnoxious at all! Then, I went looking around your site and found picures of Pepe and got all teary thinking of that cute little dog!


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> Ok.. here is so more Disney customs from our trip... I'll get them all posted someday... hahaha
> 
> Jessica did the appliques for me, but I did the actual construction of the outfits...
> So sad that they wore them for a day only... we will not get a chance to wear them again.


Gorgeous!  Can't you go on a camping trip or something so they can wear them again?  They're too cute to only wear once!



emcreative said:


> You ladies will love this one...
> 
> As the facebook crew knows, my Asthma Diva Hannah had a really rough weekend.  (We found out today she has H1N1)
> 
> So last night, she wants to curl up on mommy's lap and...get this...LOOK AT CUSTOMS!
> 
> She actually "designed" an outfit in her head from looking at some others- one that's totally hers that she wants for our trip.
> 
> See, when I say she's a diva, I mean it!  Even with the flu she's thinking style!!


I love that girl!!!  Hope she's feeling better- sending her hugs.


billwendy said:


> Just finished this outfit for the Big Give for a baby -


Cute!


Tinka_Belle said:


> Here are some pictures from tonight's Zoo Boo. We were lucky that it got rained out on Thursday and Friday of last week, so they did it again tonight to make up for it. That worked out for us, since Jenna only got to do 30 mins worth of Trick or Treating on Saturday night. Anyways, Jenna wanted to be Tinkerbell from the new movie. It took me a couple of days to get it done due to all of the pieces that she has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna was so proud of her costume. She was telling everyone who she was. Only one person knew exactly who she was.


I can't believe no one knew who she was, of course she's traveling Tink!  She looks amazing!


*Toadstool* said:


> I think most of you saw my pictures of the Bo Peep costume I made on Facebook, but here it is in case you missed it.
> I hope I don't get thrown out for making the non disney version.
> Hannah and I both love how it came out. I wasn't thrilled with the smocking, but didn't have time to rip it out and fix it. Her skin tone and dress colors are too light so they kinda blend in. I was very pleased that everyone knew who she was when we went trick or treating. Oh and I have to mention.. this pink fabric is so yummy! It is a swiss voille something. I love it. It is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to cut off any of the fabric. I have this pretty scallop edged swiss embroidery to put on the bottom. Maybe I'll do it when she grows a bit.


It's beautiful!  Great job!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't posted any pictures of my creations, but I wanted to share my boys' Halloween costumes.  They chose Dopey and Prince Charming.  I hope you enjoy the photos.
> 
> Dawn


Cute!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> Here are a few customs I did for our September Disney trip.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Dawn


Fab!


Granna4679 said:


> I posted our Day 1 and 2 yesterday and I will try to continue with day 3 and 4 (and maybe get to the others shortly)....
> On our 3rd full day @ the world, we went to the Animal Kingdom.  I think these may have been my favorite outfits. Not sure if you can see from these pictures, but the band under bodice has Mickey faces with zebra print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 was back to Magic Kingdom...Mia had BBB reservation that morning so she wore her Ariel costume that she picked out most of the day...these were first thing that morning before her reservation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the breakfast.....we changed them into Wall-E for the rest of the day in Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get a few more uploaded to photobucket and post the last couple days.


Awesome!


Granna4679 said:


> Day 6 was our second day to go to Hollywood Studios.  For this day, the girls wore JoJo (and thankfully we saw JoJo on this day) and Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last full day we started out with a CP breakfast to celebrate Wendy's birthday....I posted this dress a few weeks ago but will post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After breakfast, they changed into their Cinderella overalls.   These were probably the hardest of all of them.  As with all of the overalls (except Wall-E), all of the appliques are hand pieced and satin stitched (no embroidery machine yet, so I do it the old fashioned way still....I am saving up for one though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because Mia was so excited to ride the carousel and actually get on "Cindy's horse", I had to post this one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of pictures, sorry to overload.  Believe it or not, they had a couple more customs each that they never wore  but I am sure some lucky person  will benefit from them.


Wow! Amazing- I love the pic on Cindy's horse!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have not been around in a while because I have decided to stay sick forever!!!!
> 
> I love all of your costumes!  They look great!
> 
> Wanted to share my babies too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force was strong in my house this year for sure!
> 
> ETA - in case you can't tell...Timmy is a Jawa...(Luke bought the droids from the Jawa's)...Patrick is Luke and Katie is Leia


Oooh, great job!  What pattern did you use for Patric!  I want to make Danny an Obi Wan Kenobi outfit for Christmas, but can't find any kind of pattern in kids sizes; ugh!


MinnieVanMom said:


> AS most know our DS has autism which means life is different for us.  For some unknown reason he really wanted a tinkerbell mickey shirt.  I told him tink is a girl and mickey is boy, they don't mix.  That just doesn't work with autism.
> 
> So with much help from digitalbydesign, we want to present you with TinkerMickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first applique on the new machine and I had a major problem when the screws on the large hoop didn't stay tight and the fabric slipped out!  I did the last two colours by hand but I think it is hard to tell where.


Love it!  Sorry about the problems, can't tell on the finished shirt; glad you're using your new baby!


cydswipe said:


> Hi... I'm more of a lurker here, but LOVE everything you gals (and guy) have been working on!
> 
> For those of you who have sergers, what do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one for Christmas (well, it'd be a gift from DH).  Is it possible to keep it under $300, or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm really looking for finished seams and to have the ablility to do rolled hems... I can do that, right?
> 
> Any info is really appreciated!
> TIA!
> Monica


I have the Brother 1034D.  It works like a dream (just be sure to never, ever run pins through the cutting blades) and was just under $200.  Does everything I need it too, I love it and am amazed I ever lived without it!


busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.


So cute! Both of them- I just ran out of image space


NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



Oh dear, I'm sorry;  try to have a nice cup of cocoa and a cuddle with your DH and it might help you feel a bit better.  At the end of the day, I think places like that are like rats.  I read somewhere once that you are never more than 6 feet away from a rat (ugh)  but it's better to know where they are and eradicate them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT: I get to change my ticker tonight Now that I'm working, we need to take the kids over summer vacation instead of during school.  Downside- crowds but on the upside: DS's birthday (I can't believe my baby will be turning 8), Star Wars weekends (Did I mention he's the worlds biggest jedi fan?) Better weather with less chance of a hurricane, and it's 3 months sooner!!!!!  I'm so essited!!

On a related note, I have so got to figure out how to keep up with this thread- work is seriously affected my ability to DIS.


----------



## gcast1

Heather and Teresa - I just went back to work this week after being off 2 weeks for my shoulder surgery.  It still hurts quite a bit but hopefully will be a-okay for our trip to Disney World on Dec. 11th.  We're meeting the kids and grandkidlets so I can't wait!  Seeing everyone's beautiful creations has me longing to get back to the sewing machine - it has killed me not to be able to participate in the last few Big Gives; I think I'm having crayon rollup withdrawal.  Or it could be the pain meds....

Glenda


----------



## tricia

Teresa!

I think I have the same serger as you and am having some trouble tonight.  I have never done a rolled hem before and was experimenting trying to do one today.  It says to use the spreader, but when i put it in it just seems loose.  Then if I try to run the machine it falls off.  Could it be that it came bent, or am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## emcreative

Ladies...if I use my embroidery machine on a sweatshirt, do I still use the ball point needles?

What would I use on Denim?


----------



## charlinn

teresajoy said:


> One of the ladies who comes on this board off an on (theseamstress, Laura) lives near me. We were talking one day, and she told me about a serger underneath the cutting table at a nearby Walmart! She said I should go see if they would sell it cheap. So, I went to the Walmart and found it. Unfortunately, the person who could make me a deal wasn't there that day. So, I had to call back the next day. When I finally got hold of her, she told me I could have it for $50, because she was just tired of having it around. It didn't have a cord or a foot pedal, but I called Singer up when I got it home and they sent me one for free!
> 
> Or, I could have just told you:
> 
> It was a floor model.    But, that wouldn't have been NEARLY as much fun, would have it!



I liked the long version  Wow!!  Great find!


----------



## HeatherSue

gcast1 said:


> Heather and Teresa - I just went back to work this week after being off 2 weeks for my shoulder surgery.  It still hurts quite a bit but hopefully will be a-okay for our trip to Disney World on Dec. 11th.  We're meeting the kids and grandkidlets so I can't wait!  Seeing everyone's beautiful creations has me longing to get back to the sewing machine - it has killed me not to be able to participate in the last few Big Gives; I think I'm having crayon rollup withdrawal.  Or it could be the pain meds....
> 
> Glenda


I'm sorry your shoulder still hurts a lot.  I'm hoping it'll be better for your trip, too!   about the pain meds!  



emcreative said:


> Ladies...if I use my embroidery machine on a sweatshirt, do I still use the ball point needles?
> 
> What would I use on Denim?



I would use a ball point needle on a sweatshirt.  I'm not sure about denim, though.


----------



## emcreative

Thanks heather. It's got me stumped.  I know I have denim needles for my sewing machine, but I don't know if they can or should be used in my embroidery machine


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Thanks heather. It's got me stumped.  I know I have denim needles for my sewing machine, but I don't know if they can or should be used in my embroidery machine



I just did a quick search and this site says you should use a denim needle when embroidering on denim. 

http://blog.myenmart.com/?cat=4


----------



## teresajoy

gcast1 said:


> Heather and Teresa - I just went back to work this week after being off 2 weeks for my shoulder surgery.  It still hurts quite a bit but hopefully will be a-okay for our trip to Disney World on Dec. 11th.  We're meeting the kids and grandkidlets so I can't wait!  Seeing everyone's beautiful creations has me longing to get back to the sewing machine - it has killed me not to be able to participate in the last few Big Gives; I think I'm having crayon rollup withdrawal.  Or it could be the pain meds....
> 
> Glenda



I hope you are all healed up for your trip! It's coming up quickly!  We've missed you around here! And we've missed our Cryon Rollup girl! 



tricia said:


> Teresa!
> 
> I think I have the same serger as you and am having some trouble tonight.  I have never done a rolled hem before and was experimenting trying to do one today.  It says to use the spreader, but when i put it in it just seems loose.  Then if I try to run the machine it falls off.  Could it be that it came bent, or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks.



I think mine must be different, because I don't know what a spreader is! I don't have to put anything on when I do a rolled hem. My cutter just flips up out of the way, I change a little levery thing to Rolled hem tighten the tension and change the stitch length.


----------



## emcreative

Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?

If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?


----------



## i12go2wdw

busy mommy said:


> Maybe I did it right this time.



That is so cute and your daughter is not only adorable she has great taste in fabric too!



NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



We had a grow-op two doors down from us in our old neighbourhood, we kinda knew something fishy (or should I say skunky, because when they vent the grow-op is smells like skunk) going on but the house renters were weird but kinda nice. The worst part for us was that the 8 police cars came racing down our street and they surrounded the house just as DS's 8th birthday party was starting


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?
> 
> If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?


I can't see how that would break any Dis rules.


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm not sure what is worse...all the police cars, GBI agents and the like...or all the news media...it is a SMALL neighborhood....an even smaller cul-de-sac!  Those tv satellite turcks have t a l l masts!

You think they might be able to get one more in here?????




(and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)


nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> I'm not sure what is worse...all the police cars, GBI agents and the like...or all the news media...it is a SMALL neighborhood....an even smaller cul-de-sac!  Those tv satellite turcks have t a l l masts!
> 
> You think they might be able to get one more in here?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> 
> 
> nini



I was just about to ask what city you lived in because I knew you were near. But I see it is in your side thing. Sorry about everything going on right now. I am sure it was a huge surprise to you and the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## emcreative

Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?

If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?
> 
> If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?



Marah- is there any chance that you might still be considering a sunnier, warmer state?  Because I'd happily drive to Dallas ish to have some of your photos of my kiddos- heck I'd even spring for Lunch!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Marah- is there any chance that you might still be considering a sunnier, warmer state?  Because I'd happily drive to Dallas ish to have some of your photos of my kiddos- heck I'd even spring for Lunch!



I promise next time we visit family in The Colony (or as soon as we move) I would be more than happy to take pictures of your kiddos.

This, alas, would have otems that can be shipped back and forth, that you'd like photographed and "prettied up" for posting.

But PLEASE do not fed-ex me your children.  With as many as we have, and the foster parenting license on our wall saying it's legal for us to have unexpected drop-ins, it may take me a while to realize they are not mine and I need to send them back!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I promise next time we visit family in The Colony (or as soon as we move) I would be more than happy to take pictures of your kiddos.
> 
> This, alas, would have otems that can be shipped back and forth, that you'd like photographed and "prettied up" for posting.
> 
> *But PLEASE do not fed-ex me your children.  With as many as we have, and the foster parenting license on our wall saying it's legal for us to have unexpected drop-ins, it may take me a while to realize they are not mine and I need to send them back! *



umm, not seeing the downside


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> umm, not seeing the downside




Remember the last two that got sent here we decided to keep forever!

(I've had the baby girl bug lately, I think that's what's making me want another dog so much right now...I'm trying to talk myself out of that one too)


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. That must be horrible to learn. One of our neighbors is growing some 'Plants' on their balcony and a police officer told me that one of my other neighbors was most probably a drug dealer, because of how their apartment is completely blacked out including the baby's room.


My neighbor across the street is dealing something. They just had a baby and neither of them work.. We have sooo many people come and turn in our drive way after stopping in the front of their house and staying for about 30 seconds and then speeding off. Hubby tells me I shouldn't worry, but I do. He said people who smoke pot don't hurt people. IDK about that.



Keurigirl said:


> It was a corset back, although I don't have any photos of it. Shirring is beyond me at the moment


A corset back is beyond me.. I'd love to see if you ever get the time to rephoto it. 



busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.


Love the thanksgiving outfit. I hope our Hancocks has some. Makes a cute quick outfit!


birdie757 said:


> Anyone got any cute Daisy ideas?  Daisy is dd's fav but I don't see too many customs with her.   Maybe I am just not looking in the right places.  I have seen some safari designs...but we don't usually do Animal kingdom.


LisaZoe made the cutest Daisy custom. I'm sure if you send her a message she'd repost it. I don't see many Daisy customs, but I loooove the one she made.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Toadstool: Thanks for pointing that out to me.  I should have flipped the design and then did it.
> 
> I am still learning but you pointing that out is really a big help, I appreciate it.


I was hoping you didn't take it as me trying to be mean.
I just hate when I hoop something the wrong way and realize all the bulk of the fabric is on the right like that. I HATE hooping. I hate sticky stabilizer and sticky spray more though.



HeatherSue said:


> Oh, you should definitely go to Kauai!!! It is just what you're looking for- quiet, beautiful, and romantic!  Did you look at the link I posted? That house was at the base of a mountain that has waterfalls cascading down it!! How much more romantic can you get?  The beauty is everywhere!
> 
> Oahu was nice, but it was very crowded and touristy.  There were some really pretty parts of the island, though. I've never been to Maui or the big island.


My parents sent us to Maui for our honeymoon.  I chose honeymoon over big wedding. I did look at the link you posted. Here are my criteria for a place to stay somewhere in Hawaii:
1. really big jacuzzi tub in the room
2. NEW.. the newer or newer renovated the better. If its new I figure I have a good chance of a good mattress. I have a bad back and have had too many vacations ruined by a bad mattress!! I either try to find a new hotel or something super nice.. IDK why but Hyatts and places like that always have nice mattresses. 
Okay, I admit it.. I'm high maintenance. 

Definitely going to look into Kauai more now. I hadn't really heard much about it before. Going to read your trip report thingy that TeresaJoy posted too.
Here is my favorite place we have stayed on a weekend getaway.
http://eurekaspringstreetopcottages.com/
Maui was definitely a better place to vacation, but this place was better for um.. other stuff.  All of the stuff we did as far as site seeing and all that was better in Maui for sure though. I did not like our room though. I guess it is pretty bad that I am so worried about my mattress and my hot tub.. 
We are going back to the treetop cottages in January, and I am so excited about it. 



teresajoy said:


> I hate being cold more than sockmonkeys scare me!


What is wrong with sock monkeys and sock monkey blankets?? You are so weird. 
I have a beautiful sock monkey quilt.. would you like to see it??


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> My neighbor across the street is dealing something. They just had a baby and neither of them work.. We have sooo many people come and turn in our drive way after stopping in the front of their house and staying for about 30 seconds and then speeding off. Hubby tells me I shouldn't worry, but I do. He said people who smoke pot don't hurt people. IDK about that.


I was told that the safest neighborhoods were the ones with a dealer on the street, because they won't deal to people who bring trouble to their front doors and they also make the buyers leave the property ASAP. I have to say that since this family has been living here there haven't been any police cars pulling into this side of the complex and there hasn't been any issues either. I'm not saying that having a dealer is a good thing though. I hope he gets caught so that that mess isn't on the streets.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have my Babylock Ellageo Plus sitting in the box in my dinning room. I am afraid to open it. I am in awe of the things it can do compared to my regular sewing machine.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?
> 
> If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?



OOH!  sounds interseting!



ireland_nicole said:


> Marah- is there any chance that you might still be considering a sunnier, warmer state?  Because I'd happily drive to Dallas ish to have some of your photos of my kiddos- heck I'd even spring for Lunch!





emcreative said:


> I promise next time we visit family in The Colony (or as soon as we move) I would be more than happy to take pictures of your kiddos.
> 
> This, alas, would have otems that can be shipped back and forth, that you'd like photographed and "prettied up" for posting.
> 
> But PLEASE do not fed-ex me your children.  With as many as we have, and the foster parenting license on our wall saying it's legal for us to have unexpected drop-ins, it may take me a while to realize they are not mine and I need to send them back!



Please add me to the list!  PLEASE!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have my Babylock Ellageo Plus sitting in the box in my dinning room. I am afraid to open it. I am in awe of the things it can do compared to my regular sewing machine.



Get that bad boy out of the box and get to work, sister!  No sense in wasting stitch time!  You're gonna love it!


----------



## jessica52877

birdie757 said:


> I think I can...I think I can...
> 
> We leave Saturday for 5 days...I have 3 outfits finished completely, 1 dress nearly completed and no clue what to do for the 4th day!
> 
> Did I mention I also have to finish a quilt before we leave.  I have a feeling I will have some late nights for the rest of the week.
> 
> Anyone got any cute Daisy ideas?  Daisy is dd's fav but I don't see too many customs with her.   Maybe I am just not looking in the right places.  I have seen some safari designs...but we don't usually do Animal kingdom.



Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on! 






I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.


----------



## jessica52877

Here is another that has Daisy on it.











Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.

Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.
> 
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.



These dresses are adorable Jessica! love them!


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.




These are adorable! The colors are so fun!


----------



## BlakeNJ

Great stuff Jessica!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks for all of the compliments on the kids costumes and the get better wishes.  I really am sick of being sick right now!  I woke up last night just knowing that now I also have a UTI...so back to the DR!  I am going to tell him to give me something STRONG!




ireland_nicole said:


> Oooh, great job!  What pattern did you use for Patric!  I want to make Danny an Obi Wan Kenobi outfit for Christmas, but can't find any kind of pattern in kids sizes; ugh!



Thank you!

I had no pattern. All of the patterns are OOP. I searched everywhere for one...but they were selling for like $40 on ebay and etsy and I was NOT paying that price.  So I did a lot of research and winged it from there on all of the costumes.  This site gives lots of great details on the costumes and I used it as a guide http://www.padawansguide.com/index.shtml


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!


----------



## busy mommy

jessica52877 said:


>





jessica52877 said:


> You're work amazes me.  These are just perfect!


----------



## jessica52877

BlakeNJ said:


> Great stuff Jessica!



Thanks! Taking pictures later tonight of the last Daisy! Hopefully it will be in the mail tomorrow! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!



LOL! I almost stole one and just posted it! This is my favorite dress I have ever made (minus making the ruffles).


----------



## ireland_nicole

jessica52877 said:


> Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.


Amazing!!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.
> 
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.


Holy Cow, I so love this!!!  Do you mind sharing what pattern you used for the bodice?  I could never hope to CASE this completely, but think that bodice might be great for some dresses for DD for our June trip!


Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!



I was going to tell Jessica that there's no way the dress was cuter on- until I saw it on your DD- and she's right!  She looks amazing in it- I love, love, love all the butt ruffles!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I almost stole one and just posted it! This is my favorite dress I have ever made (minus making the ruffles).



I wouldn't have minded!  Those ruffles are killer, and all the fabrics came together so beautifully didn't they?!?!?!  I don't know if it's my favorite though.  The witch and pluto are adorable!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Amazing!!
> I was going to tell Jessica that there's no way the dress was cuter on- until I saw it on your DD- and she's right!  She looks amazing in it- I love, love, love all the butt ruffles!



Thanks for the compliment.  I am the worlds biggest sucker for any kind of ruffle....but butt ruffles are the best!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...Thanks Jessica (said sarcastically!)  Now that I know there can be butt ruffles on the Vida I have to start working on figuring that out!

I thought I had seen butt ruffles on the Vida, but couldn't find any pictures of it so I thought I was crazy.  At least we know that in regards to that I am not crazy....

I see lots of experimenting in my future....I have 15 months to get it right....

Nini


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> I hope you are all healed up for your trip! It's coming up quickly!  We've missed you around here! And we've missed our Cryon Rollup girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine must be different, because I don't know what a spreader is! I don't have to put anything on when I do a rolled hem. My cutter just flips up out of the way, I change a little levery thing to Rolled hem tighten the tension and change the stitch length.



Thanks anyway.  I haven't had the serger for very long, and am just figuring out how to do a few different things.



jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.





jessica52877 said:


> Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.



Great outfits Jessica!!  And you're right, they do look better on.  Glad you posted those pics Camping Griswald.


----------



## mom2rtk

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I had no pattern. All of the patterns are OOP. I searched everywhere for one...but they were selling for like $40 on ebay and etsy and I was NOT paying that price.  So I did a lot of research and winged it from there on all of the costumes.  This site gives lots of great details on the costumes and I used it as a guide http://www.padawansguide.com/index.shtml




You might want to start watching Ebay again for these out of print patterns. They typically really spike in price right before Halloween. Now that it's over, you stand a better chance of getting a decent price. Good luck! I did a Luke for my son many years ago, but the patterns were still in print then!


----------



## bear_mom

jessica52877 said:


> Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.





Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!



We must have just missed each other, we were in Epcot on the same day! That outfit is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!

Emily


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue! 

Front:





Back:





Close up of the machine applique:













Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.  






I bought the poodle design from swakembroidery (thanks to Sue, who shared with me where she got hers!)






Here are some pictures that I took this morning before school:






DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:


----------



## sweetstitches

busy mommy said:


> Here are Maddie's new hippie jeans.  I just realized I forgot to topstitch.  Maybe I will remember later.  Thanks again Steph for your wonderful tutorial!



Very cute.



busy mommy said:


>



cute fabric



NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear this.  I understand your worried about property value and such.  They say you can't really know your neighbors anymore and it's so true.




gcast1 said:


> Heather and Teresa - I just went back to work this week after being off 2 weeks for my shoulder surgery.  It still hurts quite a bit but hopefully will be a-okay for our trip to Disney World on Dec. 11th.  We're meeting the kids and grandkidlets so I can't wait!  Seeing everyone's beautiful creations has me longing to get back to the sewing machine - it has killed me not to be able to participate in the last few Big Gives; I think I'm having crayon rollup withdrawal.  Or it could be the pain meds....
> 
> Glenda



Glad your surgery was successful and hope that the pain goes away quickly.



i12go2wdw said:


> The worst part for us was that the 8 police cars came racing down our street and they surrounded the house just as DS's 8th birthday party was starting



Oh my!



NiniMorris said:


> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> nini



How horrible!



emcreative said:


> Remember the last two that got sent here we decided to keep forever!
> 
> (I've had the baby girl bug lately, I think that's what's making me want another dog so much right now...I'm trying to talk myself out of that one too)



Okay, here I come again.  That's how we ended up with 4 cats.  Baby hunger.  I went into the shelter in a moment of hormonal weakness and came out with the entire litter.  That's also how I ended up with the dog again.  I had said that I would never have another dog after Ember died (the last year was VERY difficult due to her advanced age/health problems) and exactly one day after we put her down I was begging DH for a puppy.  But really it was baby hunger.  I have to say, that even though Riley is a GREAT dog, I've never bonded to her the way I bonded to Ember.  I'm at a place in my life where my kids are my life now, not my pets.  When we had our first 2 cats and our Dalmatian, they WERE my babies.  kwim?  And I have to say that pets really don't get rid of baby hunger.  And having a dog, which can be a great pet for kids, isn't the same as the first 1 1/2 years of a high/energy maintenance puppy.  People told me this too, and I didn't listen to them--in fact it sometimes offended me.  But if I had to do it over, I would have waited.



*Toadstool* said:


> My parents sent us to Maui for our honeymoon.  I chose honeymoon over big wedding. I did look at the link you posted. Here are my criteria for a place to stay somewhere in Hawaii:
> 1. really big jacuzzi tub in the room
> 2. NEW.. the newer or newer renovated the better. If its new I figure I have a good chance of a good mattress. I have a bad back and have had too many vacations ruined by a bad mattress!! I either try to find a new hotel or something super nice.. IDK why but Hyatts and places like that always have nice mattresses.
> Okay, I admit it.. I'm high maintenance.
> 
> Definitely going to look into Kauai more now. I hadn't really heard much about it before. Going to read your trip report thingy that TeresaJoy posted too.
> Here is my favorite place we have stayed on a weekend getaway.
> http://eurekaspringstreetopcottages.com/
> Maui was definitely a better place to vacation, but this place was better for um.. other stuff.  All of the stuff we did as far as site seeing and all that was better in Maui for sure though. I did not like our room though. I guess it is pretty bad that I am so worried about my mattress and my hot tub..
> We are going back to the treetop cottages in January, and I am so excited about it.



Those cottages look like fun!  We've been to the big island, Kauai & Maui (although it was about 25 years ago, so I don't know how helpful anything I say is.)  I liked Kauai the best.  It's the most lush, and is so beautiful.  I'm high maintenance too.  While I like a good mattress, I'm actually more worried about mold, and go for newer/nicer places in the hopes that they won't have mold or at least as much.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have my Babylock Ellageo Plus sitting in the box in my dinning room. I am afraid to open it. I am in awe of the things it can do compared to my regular sewing machine.



Open it girl!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.





jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.
> 
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.



Those are just beautiful!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments on the kids costumes and the get better wishes.  I really am sick of being sick right now!  I woke up last night just knowing that now I also have a UTI...so back to the DR!  I am going to tell him to give me something STRONG!



Sorry you are still sick.  UTI's are the worse!


----------



## i12go2wdw

jessica52877 said:


>


That is just beautiful! Are those machine appliques or by hand? I love the colours and materials, very nice!!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the machine applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the poodle design from swakembroidery (thanks to Sue, who shared with me where she got hers!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took this morning before school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:



What a fun poodle skirt and the top is amazing, I can see your daughter on rollerskates at a car hop restaurant with a tray full of chocoalte malts!! Too cute.


----------



## sweetstitches

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the machine applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the poodle design from swakembroidery (thanks to Sue, who shared with me where she got hers!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took this morning before school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:




Love all of them; they are adorable.


----------



## tricia

Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.


----------



## NiniMorris

tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.



OOOOHHHHH I can hardly wait!  PJs are on my list to make for DD and SIL!  Woo Hoo!

Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

bear_mom said:


> We must have just missed each other, we were in Epcot on the same day! That outfit is sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Emily




Oh were you in customs?  I don't know that we saw any customs, except one day a girl was getting off the bus to go to DHS as we were leaving.  I would have loved to have chatted!



tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.




I still haven't made the childs version, but I guarante I will buy the big version!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have my Babylock Ellageo Plus sitting in the box in my dinning room. I am afraid to open it. I am in awe of the things it can do compared to my regular sewing machine.


I do understand.  The new machine sat for a week before I had time to even start.  Enjoy, read the manual, play and also take pictures.  We want to see the new baby.



jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.
> 
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.


I am just lovin the pattern and the dress.  You have mad skilz!  What is the pattern and do they make it for adults?  I like the back of the bodice the best, how is it made?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments on the kids costumes and the get better wishes.  I really am sick of being sick right now!  I woke up last night just knowing that now I also have a UTI...so back to the DR!  I am going to tell him to give me something STRONG!
> http://www.padawansguide.com/index.shtml


Sure hope you are feeling better soon.  Rest and take care.  We are going to SWW this year and the link is perfect.  


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:


I love that skirt and what a great idea by the school.  The princess cuties are so cute.  Wow, those with girls really have so much to make.


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


> Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?
> 
> If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?


That's so sweet of you to offer that!



NiniMorris said:


> I'm not sure what is worse...all the police cars, GBI agents and the like...or all the news media...it is a SMALL neighborhood....an even smaller cul-de-sac!  Those tv satellite turcks have t a l l masts!
> 
> You think they might be able to get one more in here?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> 
> 
> nini


Oh my gosh, that is terrible about the little boy being mauled by a pit bull! 



*Toadstool* said:


> My parents sent us to Maui for our honeymoon.  I chose honeymoon over big wedding. I did look at the link you posted. Here are my criteria for a place to stay somewhere in Hawaii:
> 1. really big jacuzzi tub in the room
> 2. NEW.. the newer or newer renovated the better. If its new I figure I have a good chance of a good mattress. I have a bad back and have had too many vacations ruined by a bad mattress!! I either try to find a new hotel or something super nice.. IDK why but Hyatts and places like that always have nice mattresses.
> Okay, I admit it.. I'm high maintenance.
> 
> Definitely going to look into Kauai more now. I hadn't really heard much about it before. Going to read your trip report thingy that TeresaJoy posted too.
> Here is my favorite place we have stayed on a weekend getaway.
> http://eurekaspringstreetopcottages.com/
> Maui was definitely a better place to vacation, but this place was better for um.. other stuff. All of the stuff we did as far as site seeing and all that was better in Maui for sure though. I did not like our room though. I guess it is pretty bad that I am so worried about my mattress and my hot tub..
> We are going back to the treetop cottages in January, and I am so excited about it.
> 
> 
> What is wrong with sock monkeys and sock monkey blankets?? You are so weird.
> I have a beautiful sock monkey quilt.. would you like to see it??


I appreciate the need for a good mattress!  I am the same way!  I need to sleep on vacation, and sleep well!  That treehouse looks like so much fun!  The house we stayed in had a really nice mattress and it had 2 hot tubs!  But, that was 7 years ago, so who knows if it's changed since then.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I was told that the safest neighborhoods were the ones with a dealer on the street, because they won't deal to people who bring trouble to their front doors and they also make the buyers leave the property ASAP. I have to say that since this family has been living here there haven't been any police cars pulling into this side of the complex and there hasn't been any issues either. I'm not saying that having a dealer is a good thing though. I hope he gets caught so that that mess isn't on the streets.


Hmm...that's an interesting theory!  If the dealer is cooking meth, it's not too safe because he could blow up his house and yours at a moment's notice.  Or, if he has an angry client, they wouldn't care about his "rules"! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have my Babylock Ellageo Plus sitting in the box in my dinning room. I am afraid to open it. I am in awe of the things it can do compared to my regular sewing machine.


OPEN IT UP!!! GET IT OUT!!!! 





jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.


I think this is my favorite one! That is GORGEOUS!!!



Camping Griswalds said:


>


Wow, is that ever a pretty dress!!!  I love it when you post lots of pictures.  But, I must ask what you did to make your little angel cry??? Huh???  I love seeing a picture of you, too!! How cool is that?



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


That princess dress makes me so happy! 

I love the 50's outfit, too!  You did a great job on that!



tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.



I can tell you this, they are just as easy to make as the kid version, and OH SO comfy!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, is that ever a pretty dress!!!  I love it when you post lots of pictures.  But, I must ask what you did to make your little angel cry??? Huh???  I love seeing a picture of you, too!! How cool is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you this, they are just as easy to make as the kid version, and OH SO comfy!!!




Oh my "angel" was having a moment of quiet reflection on her life


I love flannel lounge pants, so I am hopeful these come in Pooh size patterns.  Or I could lose weight.....yeah like that is gonna happen!


----------



## HeatherSue

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh my "angel" was having a moment of quiet reflection on her life
> 
> 
> I love flannel lounge pants, so I am hopeful these come in Pooh size patterns.  Or I could lose weight.....yeah like that is gonna happen!



Quiet reflection, huh?  

The pattern is for XXS- 3X!  I'm so excited about this pattern!


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> Quiet reflection, huh?
> 
> The pattern is for XXS- 3X!  I'm so excited about this pattern!



The pattern can even fit pregnant ones.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

JESSICA - WE ARE AL DYING TO KNOW WHAT PATTEN YOU USED!?!

can you please tell us? I too really like the way the back came out. I am just guessing but it looks like the back is made withrows of elastic instead of shirring? I have done that & it was much easier.

I will get my Babylock out very soon. But probably not til Saturday. We have only one overnight nurse in our pediatric ER - me. So I have been working extra - not that I mind the money but the extra time is making it hard to spend any family time together and my now 4 yr old has had 4 pee-pee accidents this week. Right in front of the toilet! She keeps waiting SO LONG before she goes that by the time she gets upstairs to go it is coming out. And she doesn't go as soon as she gets up unless I remind her all the time. I am getting very frustrated that I fake threatened to stop taking her to ballet class. Not that I would stop taking her.  But we chatted and I reminded her again that she needs to not wait til the last minute and she needs to go as soon as she gets up in the morning.
Thanks for letting me vent. 

Has anyone done Dinning Ressies online? Can I still call for the length of the trip and get all my ressies made?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Crap, Crap, Crap!
I did an iron on for the wish family and it looks like dust all over the right side! 

What caused this?  How can I make sure it doesn't happen again.  The shirt was clean, the paper perfect but it is ruined!

I am going to the city on Monday to get a new shirt.  Crap.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Busy Mommy - I LOVE your customs!  So cute! You did a great job!

Jessica - The dresses are AWESOME!

Heather Sue - Thanks for the Hawaii link!  Will definitely check it out during the kiddos naptime later.  My favorite place to stay (when I am not at my house) is Kilauea Mountain Campground on the big island - they are actually little chalets, not campsites.  It is a military resort right on the volcano and such fun - I really recommend it to any military folks out there - its really affordable and you just can't beat waking up on the volcano!

Love looking at everyone's stuff - hope to have something new to show you all soon!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

busy mommy said:


> I forgot to attach Maddie's Thanksgiving Day outfit.   She is napping right now, so I don't have a picture of her wearing it.  But I am not about to wake her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.



This is really cute!  I still haven't bought that pattern you made the shirt with!  I need to get it!



birdie757 said:


> Anyone got any cute Daisy ideas?  Daisy is dd's fav but I don't see too many customs with her.   Maybe I am just not looking in the right places.  I have seen some safari designs...but we don't usually do Animal kingdom.



i made these 2 years ago before I knew how to sew or applique:




these are what I made this year for our trip in september:






HeatherSue said:


> Thanks to my police officer husband, I know there are meth houses all over our nice, "safe" little village.  In fact, there was an explosion in a car in the library parking lot a few weeks ago where someone was cooking meth in their trunk!  It's unbelievable!  Sometimes I wish I didn't know about all of this!



That's the danger of having a police officer for a DH - you know too much!  It also makes shopping for houses hard!



emcreative said:


> Ladies who are busy sewing for many different people and would like portraits of your stuff, contact me if you need some photography work done.  This isn't anything I'm charging for, so I think it would be okay to post?
> 
> If not, please slap my hand, Teresa, before the disboard gods do.  But I'm thinking since I'm just offering to help and not asking to buy or sell anything it's okay?



That's really sweet of you!



NiniMorris said:


> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> 
> 
> nini



After all of the horrible things my DH has seen with those kind of dogs when he's on duty, he won't our girls anywhere near them as well as some other breeds and he really likes dogs.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



This is amazing!  I bet your daughter loves it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

well did my ressies on the phone - online wouldn't let me do more than one day. But I got everything we wanted! Even CRT! I am taking a friend of mine and she wants to eat in CRT "if possible". Well we have a 805am. I have never been in the castle that early before!  If the calendar is predictable there will be early EMH that morning. SO what time is EMH in the morning usually?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sadly, I still haven't posted pics of my halloween outfits because my DH put them on his computer, but I have pics of a christmas outfit I did this week.  The girls had their pics taken at a photography studio today where they did a christmas baking set with the girls decorating cookies and things wearing these outfits and some chef hats.  It was super cute!  I am going to use those pics for my Christmas cards this year.
The front:




The pants:




The hairbows (which weren't seen because of the chef hats)  They have a candy cane button in the middle which are hard to see because of all the ribbon:




Both of my girls:




And just cause I thought this was cute :





Now I need to work on thanksgiving outfits!  I guess I am going backwards!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> well did my ressies on the phone - online wouldn't let me do more than one day. But I got everything we wanted! Even CRT! I am taking a friend of mine and she wants to eat in CRT "if possible". Well we have a 805am. I have never been in the castle that early before!  If the calendar is predictable there will be early EMH that morning. SO what time is EMH in the morning usually?



EMH is usually 8 AM for a 9 AM park opening. If your ADR is at 8:05, be sure to arrive by 7:30 or 7:45 so you can be let in BEFORE the EMH guests and get a few shots on Main Street before the crowd pour in! If you are staying on site and eligible for EMH, I would see if you can change to 9:30 or 10 so you can play in the smaller crowds a bit before eating.

As for online, there are still some kinks to work out. When I did mine this summer, it let me into those extra +10 days for several days, then for some reason, a few days later it wouldn't. No reason... I was doing it all the same way.... just the kinks....... It's a thing of beauty when it works!


----------



## mgcgoose

I'm a complete beginner here with very limited experience, but I want to learnall I can.  Can you awesome ladies guide me in the right direction.  What sites/blogs are good for beginners?  I read alot of you talking about Carla's blog, but I have no idea how to get there (can someone post the link).  I am also interested in doing appliques and monogramming.  Any advice?

Thanks,
Melanie


----------



## bear_mom

> Oh were you in customs? I don't know that we saw any customs, except one day a girl was getting off the bus to go to DHS as we were leaving. I would have loved to have chatted!



These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
















I didn't see too many customs when we were there either.

Emily


----------



## jessica52877

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> JESSICA - WE ARE AL DYING TO KNOW WHAT PATTEN YOU USED!?!
> 
> can you please tell us? I too really like the way the back came out. I am just guessing but it looks like the back is made withrows of elastic instead of shirring? I have done that & it was much easier.



Sorry! I was off sewing and didn't really check back in! Good think I didn't go a  couple of days like I do sometimes!

I used the adorable criss cross top or dress from YCMT. The back is 4 pieces of elastic. I am a shirring failure! Just can't get it to work! I loved the elastic back. 

It also looks much better on! Dallas did try it on for me (it was the first halter I ever made so I had to make sure it fit) and he was being funny but I'll spare you'll those pictures! Much cuter on 2 little princesses!

I did the appliques by hand. Goofy is always my least favorite to do but I can't imagine doing him on the machine. I have no patience for lots of little parts and lots of colors!!

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I have a few more dresses I'll share soon! I am always a few months behind in sharing it seems.

I LOVE the candy cane outfits!! Too thoughtful!

ETA - I only used the bodice part of the pattern. The bottom I did based off of Carla's Simply Sweet!


----------



## Shannalee724

mgcgoose said:


> I'm a complete beginner here with very limited experience, but I want to learnall I can.  Can you awesome ladies guide me in the right direction.  What sites/blogs are good for beginners?  I read alot of you talking about Carla's blog, but I have no idea how to get there (can someone post the link).  I am also interested in doing appliques and monogramming.  Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Melanie




Hey Melanie!!  Welcome 

Check out the links on the first page.  There are TONS of tutorials and things to help get you started.  CarlaC's blog is here: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/

Check out youcanmakethis.com and search by CarlaC for her patterns.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> well did my ressies on the phone - online wouldn't let me do more than one day. But I got everything we wanted! Even CRT! I am taking a friend of mine and she wants to eat in CRT "if possible". Well we have a 805am. I have never been in the castle that early before!  If the calendar is predictable there will be early EMH that morning. SO what time is EMH in the morning usually?


Yes!  Happy that you got all that you wanted.  We are 3 weeks, 2 days from making our ADR's but I need park hours.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sadly, I still haven't posted pics of my halloween outfits because my DH put them on his computer, but I have pics of a christmas outfit I did this week.  The girls had their pics taken at a photography studio today where they did a christmas baking set with the girls decorating cookies and things wearing these outfits and some chef hats.  It was super cute!  I am going to use those pics for my Christmas cards this year.
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on thanksgiving outfits!  I guess I am going backwards!


That is adorable and I do love the bows too.



mgcgoose said:


> I'm a complete beginner here with very limited experience, but I want to learnall I can.  Can you awesome ladies guide me in the right direction.  What sites/blogs are good for beginners?  I read alot of you talking about Carla's blog, but I have no idea how to get there (can someone post the link).  I am also interested in doing appliques and monogramming.  Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Melanie


Melanie, It has already been said, try a Calra C pattern from youcanmakethis.com  and Welcome!  It is addicting.



bear_mom said:


> These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see too many customs when we were there either.
> 
> Emily


Emily, I love your customs.


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sadly, I still haven't posted pics of my halloween outfits because my DH put them on his computer, but I have pics of a christmas outfit I did this week.  The girls had their pics taken at a photography studio today where they did a christmas baking set with the girls decorating cookies and things wearing these outfits and some chef hats.  It was super cute!  I am going to use those pics for my Christmas cards this year.
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:



those are really cute.  I love how you did the Candy Canes.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

bear_mom said:


> These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily



I love how the K in Tink looks like wings!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tricia said:


> those are really cute.  I love how you did the Candy Canes.



Thanks!  It made doing the candy canes pretty easy and fast.  My DD's looks crooked on her pants though because her pants are a little too long but I promise it isn't.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I finally have all the main materials for the girls 3 feliz dresses for Christmas- A. Henry "Santa's Bag" for Evie age 2
A. Henry "Baby Cakes" in green for Joci age 4
FabricTraditons from WalMart - blue background with the sparkly candy canes & ribbon candies on it - Juliet age 6

I was thinking plain colored portrait peasants under the feliz would looked good. Has anyone put one under a feliz?


----------



## Granna4679

Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!



Absolutely adorable....I love this dress!   Have you or anyone used this pattern and put a long sleeve shirt under it?  Just wondering how it would look for the cooler weather coming up?  Anyone have any pictures with a long sleeve under it?  I would love to do winter prints but not sure if it would look good.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Absolutely adorable....I love this dress!   Have you or anyone used this pattern and put a long sleeve shirt under it?  Just wondering how it would look for the cooler weather coming up?  Anyone have any pictures with a long sleeve under it?  I would love to do winter prints but not sure if it would look good.



How bout just putting it on a short sleeve shirt, but layering that over a long sleeve shirt if it's cold? I've been to Disney in December and January, and you never know what you'll get til you're there!


----------



## princesskayla

Quick question- What is the size of pants you use for 3t and 4t in Carla's Easy Fit pants?  I have only done the biggest and smallest. Does anyone know the standard length and waist of those sizes??


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> Quiet reflection, huh?
> 
> The pattern is for XXS- 3X!  I'm so excited about this pattern!



Yes she was quietly reflecting on how to murder us I'm fairly sure



and I do fit somewhere in between the XXS and the 3X!  nice to know!



bear_mom said:


> These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see too many customs when we were there either.
> 
> Emily




I definately did not see you.  I would have remembered !!!


----------



## birdie757

jessica52877 said:


> Here is one I made for the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot. It is much cuter on!  I have another that I just need to sew up the jeans too. I also have done a birthday shirt Daisy and an AK one.



Thank you so much for reposting that photo!  I still can't decide what I am going to do but I only have tomorrow to do it.  I might just end up with a simple embroidered top and a tiered skirt.  We will have to see how the packing and cleaning goes.


----------



## busy mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>



Adorable.  I love to see the customs you make, and your girls are just precious.


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.
> 
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.




So cute Jessica!  I love the criss-cross dress with the Big 6!  I want to make a dress with all of them on it but I can't decide what to do for the bodice portion.  I like the criss-cross option for the top though!  And I have that pattern so if I may, I might CASE your idea for it (as long as it's okay with you - but my fabrics will be different).  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the machine applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the poodle design from swakembroidery (thanks to Sue, who shared with me where she got hers!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took this morning before school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:



LOVE your poodle skirt Jenny!  She looks so cute in it, it's perfect!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sadly, I still haven't posted pics of my halloween outfits because my DH put them on his computer, but I have pics of a christmas outfit I did this week.  The girls had their pics taken at a photography studio today where they did a christmas baking set with the girls decorating cookies and things wearing these outfits and some chef hats.  It was super cute!  I am going to use those pics for my Christmas cards this year.
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hairbows (which weren't seen because of the chef hats)  They have a candy cane button in the middle which are hard to see because of all the ribbon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause I thought this was cute :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on thanksgiving outfits!  I guess I am going backwards!




Very cute candy cane outfits!  Great way to do the candy canes too!  I bet your cards will turn out really cute!



jessica52877 said:


> Sorry! I was off sewing and didn't really check back in! Good think I didn't go a  couple of days like I do sometimes!
> 
> I used the adorable criss cross top or dress from YCMT. The back is 4 pieces of elastic. I am a shirring failure! Just can't get it to work! I loved the elastic back.
> 
> It also looks much better on! Dallas did try it on for me (it was the first halter I ever made so I had to make sure it fit) and he was being funny but I'll spare you'll those pictures! Much cuter on 2 little princesses!
> 
> I did the appliques by hand. Goofy is always my least favorite to do but I can't imagine doing him on the machine. I have no patience for lots of little parts and lots of colors!!
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I have a few more dresses I'll share soon! I am always a few months behind in sharing it seems.
> 
> I LOVE the candy cane outfits!! Too thoughtful!
> 
> ETA - I only used the bodice part of the pattern. The bottom I did based off of Carla's Simply Sweet!



Hurry and post your pictures, I cannot wait to see them!

I cannot figure out shirring either!  But I've made that dress twice for each of my girls and I like using the elastic.  




I think someone asked if that pattern could be used for an adult (the criss cross pattern I mean)?  Actually I think it could since the directions/pattern aren't actual pieces just based off of measurements.  You use your chest measurement to determine how big to make the squares where the straps are attached and a waist measurement for the elastic part, and the skirt you just make the length that you want.  Just curious though...what type of "support" garment are you going to wear under it? That is the only thing that might cause problems for an adult.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Here is my favorite place we have stayed on a weekend getaway.
> http://eurekaspringstreetopcottages.com/
> Maui was definitely a better place to vacation, but this place was better for um.. other stuff.  All of the stuff we did as far as site seeing and all that was better in Maui for sure though. I did not like our room though. I guess it is pretty bad that I am so worried about my mattress and my hot tub..
> We are going back to the treetop cottages in January, and I am so excited about it.



You'll probably pass very very close to me on your way.  It's sad that I've lived in AR most of my life & I've never been to Eureka Springs.  

I know I've missed a TON of super cute stuff and I haven't posted anything I've made in forever.   I seem to be sewing all the time, but it's all been gifts lately & I forget to take pics before I give them.  Hopefully I'll have pics of a new dress for dd6 this week-end.  I do have Halloween pics, but I haven't taken them off my camera yet.


----------



## danicaw

Here comes a long multi quote 



tvgirlmin said:


> Aloha!  I'm Melinda, and I have been lurking your thread (on and off) since about February of last year.
> 
> Melinda



Love your creations! Great Job and welcome!



tricia said:


> Awesome job on the easy fits.  I was going to suggest coasters, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are super simple.
> 
> Great looking dress.  And that prince is just the cutest.



Love those coasters!



Keurigirl said:


> I'm late posting these, but that means you get action shots! We went to Disney in Sept and these are the outfits I made my 2 year old. I got to reuse one of them for halloween, yay!
> 
> 
> Tiki Room Outfit - my very first time making my own applique!



Wonderful outfits... the Tiki Room one is my fav! Great idea!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Pluto are on the sides too. Just kind of hard to see in the above picture.



Great dress. Love the fabric combos too! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.



I have to hide this pic from DD3! She would LOVE the princess dress! 
and super cute poodle skirt!



tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.



Yahoooo! 


Ok, that is only a handful of what I missed. I scanned for several pages before I started linking  You all have been making amazing things! 

This is my not really a trip report paragraph about our trip....
Hubby and I had a great time in WDW all by ourselves  We participated in the Tower of Terror 13k and 5k races a few weekends ago. And had a great time. I walked the 5k and he ran the 13k.... needless to say he was hurting a bit the next day, it was his first race. But we spent the next day at Epcot and stumbled into Food and Wind fest! COOL! We have never been during it before and just ate our way around WS. Loved it! We rode a few rides in Epcot and I think I am done with the Orange version of Mission Space. We ate dinner at Kona Cafe and saw a lot of families all dressed up for the Halloween Party  Then finished up at Epcot and went to the marketplace for sundaes and a lot of shopping. Boy it is easier to shop for the kids when they aren't there to distract you  
Monday we spent a few hours at MK before we had to fly home. I only saw 2 customs and both were in transit.... at the monorail station etc, so it was hard to say hi or comment. But we had a wonderful time and we feel soo lucky we were able to do it. 

So, now I NEED to get sewing for our DL/Thanksgiving trip. I want to make a new bag to take for myself as well as some outfits for DD3 for our meal at Airel's Grotto. Thank you everyone, for all the inspiration!


----------



## sweetstitches

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Both of my girls:



Totally adorable, both the outfits and your girls!



bear_mom said:


> These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see too many customs when we were there either.
> 
> Emily



Cute!!!



mom2rtk said:


> How bout just putting it on a short sleeve shirt, but layering that over a long sleeve shirt if it's cold? I've been to Disney in December and January, and you never know what you'll get til you're there!



That's what we did last December.  It turned out unseasonably warm every day except the last, so we ended up being glad for those short sleeves.


Forgot to tell you all my news & drama.....


Yesterday after my mammogram I felt like treating myself so I stopped at my favorite fabric store.  They are cutting the store in half.    One of the employees told me that the rent was raised $10,000 a month  and they couldn't afford that, so they are cutting the store in half.

I did manage to pick up some more fabric though.  Like I need a new project when I have so many UFO's    Oh well, I already washed today and I hope I actually get to sew this weekend.

Now for the drama...

Some of you know from fb that my 14-year-old dd has an admirer.  He asked her to a hs football game about a month ago.  Now we weren't going to let her date until 16, but have been thinking about making some exceptions under some strict guidelines.  Since she's homeschooled, she doesn't have the same opportunities to go to football games, dances, etc. that she would have in ps.   Anyway, she first told him yes, but then changed her mind because she liked him as a friend, but not a boyfriend.   My DH was going to go to the game too, and just not sit with them.  We live too far away, since we've moved, to make this convenient to just drop her off.  However, we really like this boy (if there is such a thing as liking ANY boy interested in your dd) and we really like his family.  We know them from church.  Anyway, he let it go for about a month, just talking to her occasionally, and then asked her to a movie "just as friends."  She agreed.  They were supposed to go out about a week ago and something came up with his family....now they are supposed to go out next Friday (which was the first time we could make it work in our schedule.)  Anyway, long story short, this morning he requested to fb friend ME.  Freaked Rachel out BIG TIME.  I told her I wouldn't do it if she didn't want me to, but either I'd have to tell him that she doesn't want me friending her friends or he would probably ask her why I wouldn't friend him.  She's freaked out because there are a few photos of her on my page.  She doesn't have any on her page.  I'm sure that's probably why he requested it in the first place.  Since I"m fb friends with his mom, he could see them anyway if he asked her.  So Rachel ended up deciding it was better for me to say "yes" than to have to explain.  Oh the dramas of raising teens.


----------



## kathyell

I'm not caught up AT ALL, but I saw this tutorial for making flowery felt ponytail holders on the CRAFT blog and I thought they might be something that some of you here might want to make to compliment a beautiful custom outfit. I think they look pretty cute and in colors to coordinate with an outfit, they would be even cuter.

http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/11/how-to_flowery_felt_ponytail_h.html

I'm going to make one to go with the pink Minnie shirt I just finished! (No picture yet, it's in the washing machine getting rid of all of my washable sewing marker marks.)

Have a good day, all!


----------



## thebeesknees

kathyell said:


> I'm not caught up AT ALL, but I saw this tutorial for making flowery felt ponytail holders on the CRAFT blog and I thought they might be something that some of you here might want to make to compliment a beautiful custom outfit. I think they look pretty cute and in colors to coordinate with an outfit, they would be even cuter.
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/11/how-to_flowery_felt_ponytail_h.html



Cute! I'm going to try these for my DD's stocking.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

First, thank you everyone for the compliments on the princess cuties outfit, and the 50s outfit.  I got the idea from Sue's poodle outfit.  I can't believe that out of the 6 first grade class, only about 8 girls dressed up in a 50s attire.  She said the school nurse asked her when she went to see her for her asthma treatment if her mom bought her the outfit, and she proudly told her.."No, my mommy sewed it for me!"

Anyway, I am trying to catch up..



cydswipe said:


> Hi... I'm more of a lurker here, but LOVE everything you gals (and guy) have been working on!
> 
> For those of you who have sergers, what do you have?  I'm thinking of buying one for Christmas (well, it'd be a gift from DH).  Is it possible to keep it under $300, or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm really looking for finished seams and to have the ablility to do rolled hems... I can do that, right?
> 
> Any info is really appreciated!
> TIA!
> Monica



I had a Brother 1034D which broked, and I replaced it with the Brother 3034d. 



Miz Diz said:


> Gorgeous outfits posted, as usual.  Loving them all.
> 
> I am making a comforter set for my daughter and will post pics when I'm done, but it will probably take me several more days.
> 
> I bought a Brother 750D.  I really like it, but have hardly used it.  I am going to practice on some old towels and then do a monogrammed set for our friends as an anniversary present.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



I can't wait to see the comforter set.



teresajoy said:


> Thank you. He is not moving very well today, but I guess that is to be expected when you weigh 7 pounds and get hit by a 2 ton SUV!
> 
> I am trying VERY VERY hard to not have hoop envy! You are not making it easy!!!
> I must repeat...
> 4x4 is fine
> 4x4 is fine
> 4x4 is fine.....



Sorry about your kitty..hope he feels better soon!



mom2rtk said:


>



Love the outfit and the colors!  



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments....I am sure I missed quoting someone who commented.  I had so much fun creating them.  I just ordered a Feliz pattern and some of CarlaC's patterns and can't wait to get started.  I am hoping to make some for the girls for Christmas...we have a photo shoot on Dec 6 so I have to get my machine in the shop to be serviced and then get busy.  Thanks again to everyone who complimented my outfits.  It meant a lot to me coming from all of you VERY TALENTED ladies!!!!



Sorry I didn't quote your pictures, but all the outfits that you made are gorgeous!!



busy mommy said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I did it right this time.I have to get off of here and go get ready.  I have to take Gray to the doctor today.  I am trying to get him off of one of his asthma medicines.  I don't know if I have ever taken my kids to the doctor when they were well.  This will be a new experience for us.



I love the Thanksgiving outfit.  I have never seen that fabric.

Good luck at the doctor.  My dd is on asthma medicine as well, and I am trying to wean her off them with no success at all.



NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



How scary!  I am so sorry you have to go through that.



NiniMorris said:


> I'm not sure what is worse...all the police cars, GBI agents and the like...or all the news media...it is a SMALL neighborhood....an even smaller cul-de-sac!  Those tv satellite turcks have t a l l masts!
> 
> You think they might be able to get one more in here?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> 
> 
> nini



How horrible for the 3 year old!  So sad.



jessica52877 said:


>



WOW! Gorgeous and love how colorful the dresses are!



Camping Griswalds said:


>



Love, love the pictures!!!!  Looks like a great trip.



tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.



I can't wait!!  I have been wanting to make myself PJ pants.



mgcgoose said:


> I'm a complete beginner here with very limited experience, but I want to learnall I can.  Can you awesome ladies guide me in the right direction.  What sites/blogs are good for beginners?  I read alot of you talking about Carla's blog, but I have no idea how to get there (can someone post the link).  I am also interested in doing appliques and monogramming.  Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Melanie



Here's Carla's blog: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/ 

Her patterns are just the best!



sweetstitches said:


> I did manage to pick up some more fabric though.  Like I need a new project when I have so many UFO's    Oh well, I already washed today and I hope I actually get to sew this weekend.
> 
> Now for the drama...
> 
> Some of you know from fb that my 14-year-old dd has an admirer.  He asked her to a hs football game about a month ago.  Now we weren't going to let her date until 16, but have been thinking about making some exceptions under some strict guidelines.  Since she's homeschooled, she doesn't have the same opportunities to go to football games, dances, etc. that she would have in ps.   Anyway, she first told him yes, but then changed her mind because she liked him as a friend, but not a boyfriend.   My DH was going to go to the game too, and just not sit with them.  We live too far away, since we've moved, to make this convenient to just drop her off.  However, we really like this boy (if there is such a thing as liking ANY boy interested in your dd) and we really like his family.  We know them from church.  Anyway, he let it go for about a month, just talking to her occasionally, and then asked her to a movie "just as friends."  She agreed.  They were supposed to go out about a week ago and something came up with his family....now they are supposed to go out next Friday (which was the first time we could make it work in our schedule.)  Anyway, long story short, this morning he requested to fb friend ME.  Freaked Rachel out BIG TIME.  I told her I wouldn't do it if she didn't want me to, but either I'd have to tell him that she doesn't want me friending her friends or he would probably ask her why I wouldn't friend him.  She's freaked out because there are a few photos of her on my page.  She doesn't have any on her page.  I'm sure that's probably why he requested it in the first place.  Since I"m fb friends with his mom, he could see them anyway if he asked her.  So Rachel ended up deciding it was better for me to say "yes" than to have to explain.  Oh the dramas of raising teens.



Yay on the fabric....  but I so do not look forward to those teenage years!


----------



## abc123mom

Granna4679 said:


> Day 4 was back to Magic Kingdom...Mia had BBB reservation that morning so she wore her Ariel costume that she picked out most of the day...these were first thing that morning before her reservation...


My family was standing right in front of you in line when you took this picture!  My Mom was commenting to me how cute the girls outfits were...I wondered if they may have been made by a Disboutiquer??  I thought about asking but thought you all might just look at me like I had three heads.  We had an 8 am BBB apt for our two daughters that morning.  The outfits were adorable and so are the girls!!


----------



## letthewookiewin

First, let me say that you all do such beautiful work.  I mom taught me how to sew, cross stich, and crochet.  I recently taught myself to knit.  My mom gave me a love for beautiful fabric and I love to look at your creations.  I have a question for you all.  I did ask my mom, but I would like your opinions and advice as well.



VBAndrea said:


>



We are currently planning a WDW trip for December 2010.  I thought it would really cute to make matching scarves for us all, and hopefull I will have figured out to knit a cap by then.  I would love to add a Mickey head with a Santa hat to the end of each scarf.  If I appliqued it to a peice of material and then cut it out closely around the edge, could I easily hand sew it to the end of the scarf?  My mom said it would work fine, but do y'all think that would be the best way to do this?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> I did manage to pick up some more fabric though.  Like I need a new project when I have so many UFO's    Oh well, I already washed today and I hope I actually get to sew this weekend.
> 
> Now for the drama...
> 
> Some of you know from fb that my 14-year-old dd has an admirer.  He asked her to a hs football game about a month ago.  Now we weren't going to let her date until 16, but have been thinking about making some exceptions under some strict guidelines.  Since she's homeschooled, she doesn't have the same opportunities to go to football games, dances, etc. that she would have in ps.   Anyway, she first told him yes, but then changed her mind because she liked him as a friend, but not a boyfriend.   My DH was going to go to the game too, and just not sit with them.  We live too far away, since we've moved, to make this convenient to just drop her off.  However, we really like this boy (if there is such a thing as liking ANY boy interested in your dd) and we really like his family.  We know them from church.  Anyway, he let it go for about a month, just talking to her occasionally, and then asked her to a movie "just as friends."  She agreed.  They were supposed to go out about a week ago and something came up with his family....now they are supposed to go out next Friday (which was the first time we could make it work in our schedule.)  Anyway, long story short, this morning he requested to fb friend ME.  Freaked Rachel out BIG TIME.  I told her I wouldn't do it if she didn't want me to, but either I'd have to tell him that she doesn't want me friending her friends or he would probably ask her why I wouldn't friend him.  She's freaked out because there are a few photos of her on my page.  She doesn't have any on her page.  I'm sure that's probably why he requested it in the first place.  Since I"m fb friends with his mom, he could see them anyway if he asked her.  So Rachel ended up deciding it was better for me to say "yes" than to have to explain.  Oh the dramas of raising teens.


Oh you do have the years to come of more teenage drama.  You are a super mom and I know you have a wonderful daughter.  Hopefully her teen years will be ones to remember...in a good way.


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I had no pattern. All of the patterns are OOP. I searched everywhere for one...but they were selling for like $40 on ebay and etsy and I was NOT paying that price.  So I did a lot of research and winged it from there on all of the costumes.  This site gives lots of great details on the costumes and I used it as a guide http://www.padawansguide.com/index.shtml


Thanks!  I just warned DH that it is probably going to cost more for me to makethis than to buy it, but he agreed that it will at least be a lot nicer.  Danny is nuts over Obi Wan from the old republic episodes; so... looks like I will be working on drafting patterns- at least we may get SWW out of it LOL.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is also the 50th day of school for my Kirsten.  All the 1st graders were asked to dress in the 50s attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the poodle design from swakembroidery (thanks to Sue, who shared with me where she got hers!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I still haven't posted pics of my halloween outfits because my DH put them on his computer, but I have pics of a christmas outfit I did this week.  The girls had their pics taken at a photography studio today where they did a christmas baking set with the girls decorating cookies and things wearing these outfits and some chef hats.  It was super cute!  I am going to use those pics for my Christmas cards this year.
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on thanksgiving outfits!  I guess I am going backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so adorable!!
> 
> 
> bear_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are what dds wore (when they had customs on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see too many customs when we were there either.
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!!
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Happy that you got all that you wanted.  We are 3 weeks, 2 days from making our ADR's but I need park hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> April, what days are you going?  We might overlap
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks!  I just warned DH that it is probably going to cost more for me to makethis than to buy it, but he agreed that it will at least be a lot nicer.  Danny is nuts over Obi Wan from the old republic episodes; so... looks like I will be working on drafting patterns- at least we may get SWW out of it LOL.




I think my DH still thinks it's less expensive to make things too....   I spent over $70 on the first Cinderella costume I made my daughter, and it's only gotten worse from there........ but I'm sure you guys all know that too!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> I think my DH still thinks it's less expensive to make things too....   I spent over $70 on the first Cinderella costume I made my daughter, and it's only gotten worse from there........ but I'm sure you guys all know that too!



I used to buy my kiddos clothes mostly from Gymboree, etc. and used the discounts, but I think sewing may work out marginally cheaper; maybe, maybe not.  For costume stuff, though; if you're going to buy good fabric, it's going to cost.  Sure, you could use the cheap polyester junk that commercial companies use to churn out the mass produced ones, but if you're going to the effort of making it, why not use good fabric?  I casually mentioned to DH that I was going to need about three yards of a fine wool for the cloak, and he actually blinked a few times and then very carefully said, hmmm.  Well... I guess you know what you need- wool, huh?  It will fit him for a while, right?


----------



## Tweevil

tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.


Wow, I can't wait!!
Now if I can channel to her that the bowling shirt should be upsized too - that would be heaven!


----------



## dean556

WOW you guys have been super busy! Love all the outfits!!


I have a question my dh said i could get a new machine for xmas,I have found http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053
and http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Se350-Sewing-Embroidery-Machine/ip/8033273
which one would be better i have also been looking at http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...cat&ocm=CT|ct0052|ct0053&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053

I have about 2 weeks to pick one which one would you get?


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I really can't post this anywhere else yet...the news media don't have it yet....and it is still developing.
> 
> They just found a 'grow house' practically next door to me!  My husband is a police officer!  There are 2 other police officers that live in our subdivision.
> 
> I always thought we lived in a quiet and safe neighborhood!  I guess today, there is no such thing as a safe neighborhood.  I am so upset I can barely type!
> 
> Nini



Oh my!! A few years back, my Store Manager had her home raided by the DEA. They had been watching her hubby. He'd take his boat out in the Cheasapeake river and make his deals. Not far from thier home, he had a farm and some of his plants were over 6 foot tall. They even found seeds in thier garage. She was totally clueless. Divorced him right away after about 15 years of marriage. You just don't know people. 



jessica52877 said:


> Here is another that has Daisy on it.
> Oh, found a better one. I made two so flipped where the characters were on each dress.



I love this. I think I'd probably even wear it myself when in Disney. I bet even my 20yo Disney lovin Neice would wear it. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try hard to keep up with this thread, but sadly..I am behind again!  Anyway, this is the latest projects that I have been working on...some of you may have seen this on my facebook page..but here is a disney princess cuties outfit that I completed yesterday - designs from our very own Heathersue!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS didn't want to be left out of the pictures:



Love everything. I want to make my littlest neice an Ariel. She just loves her. The dress came out beautiful.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This can't be good news...the sewing machine dr called, but I didn't hear it, he left a message saying he needed to talk to me about my machine.  I was hoping it was a call to say it's ready for pickup.  I call back and he's out on a housecall?  Must be one of those ginormous quilter machines.  So now I have to wait until tomorrow to hear what I bet will be bad news.  

On a positive note, lots of great stuff posted today!  I have that poodle applique saved as a fav for a future project, Rebecca is poodle crazy for some reason.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

LOVE the outfits posted!! I also LOVE the rumors of the adult sized easy fit pants!!! Woo Hoo!!! 

I just wanted to remind my friends who are helping with operation Christmas Child, that the boxes need to be to me by next Sunday at the latest. I soooo appreciate everyones involvement! If you still would like to get involved, you can go to http://www.samaritanspurse.org/ to see how to put a smile on a needy child's face this Christmas!! Its a wonderful program!! If you need my address, just PM or facebook me!!

Will someone kick my but to get me sewing again???? Dont know what my problem is!! Christmas is coming and Im i a slump!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

SallyfromDE said:


> Oh my!! A few years back, my Store Manager had her home raided by the DEA. They had been watching her hubby. He'd take his boat out in the Cheasapeake river and make his deals. Not far from thier home, he had a farm and some of his plants were over 6 foot tall. They even found seeds in thier garage. She was totally clueless. Divorced him right away after about 15 years of marriage. You just don't know people.
> 
> .




And she didn't even wonder where all the money was coming from?  Or maybe he was hiding that too?  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> This can't be good news...the sewing machine dr called, but I didn't hear it, he left a message saying he needed to talk to me about my machine.  I was hoping it was a call to say it's ready for pickup.  I call back and he's out on a housecall?  Must be one of those ginormous quilter machines.  So now I have to wait until tomorrow to hear what I bet will be bad news.
> 
> On a positive note, lots of great stuff posted today!  I have that poodle applique saved as a fav for a future project, Rebecca is poodle crazy for some reason.



Hopefully it's not bad news; maybe he just wants to replace something (small) and needs an okay first.


----------



## sahm1000

I just got finished washing and drying all of my fabric for my fall/Thanksgiving outfits for my girls.  Not really Thanksgiving'y' but I plan on them wearing these outfits for Thanksgiving.  Right now I'm just hoping for no more UFO's!  Next comes the ironing, YUCK!


So I just finished making all of our ADR's for our April trip today.  Since we aren't planning on staying on-site for this trip (we are taking my DH's family with us and using our Hilton points for all of the rooms) I had to make a reservation each day as the window came up.  What a pain!  And since I know DH's family does NOT want to eat in the park every day I only had 3 ressies for everyone.  But just in case his family decides not to go with us (very likely knowing them) I made ADR's for the rest of the days for us.   Is it sad to say that I'm so excited about  the ADR's that I got that I almost hope they don't go????  I know!  I know!  Shame on me!  

Anyway, the ADR's for all of us (14 total) that are definites are CRT, Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and the Biergarten (weird choice but my DH's favorite strangely enough).  The rest of our ADR's are the Plaza Restaurant, Le Celier, Sci-Fi Drive In, and 1900 Park Fare - but these are only if his family chooses not to go with us.  And I got every ADR within 20 minutes of when I wanted them !  I am so glad they moved the dining window back to 180 days!  Heather and Teresa I chose 1900 Park Fare since I knew how much you guys liked that restaurant and wanted to try it too.  We are planning on being in WDW from 4/28-5/5 2010.  Anyone else going to be there while we are there?


----------



## princesskayla

I was thinking about my customs for Christmas at Disney. I was thinking maybe something inspired by Mickey's and Minnie's finest Christmas attire - problem is - I have no idea what their finest attire is!!! 

Does anyone know where I can find pictures of them and the holiday princess' dresses? I know I am going to go all out for my babies. I just don't know what my inspiration is yet!!


Thanks for the link to the fabric flowers - SUPER CUTE!! Add it to my list of things to do... Everytime I go on this board - it get longer and longer!!!


----------



## princesskayla

sahm1000 said:


> I
> So I just finished making all of our ADR's for our April trip today.  Since we aren't planning on staying on-site for this trip (we are taking my DH's family with us and using our Hilton points for all of the rooms) I had to make a reservation each day as the window came up.  What a pain!  And since I know DH's family does NOT want to eat in the park every day I only had 3 ressies for everyone.  But just in case his family decides not to go with us (very likely knowing them) I made ADR's for the rest of the days for us.   Is it sad to say that I'm so excited about  the ADR's that I got that I almost hope they don't go????  I know!  I know!  Shame on me!
> 
> Anyway, the ADR's for all of us (14 total) that are definites are CRT, Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and the Biergarten (weird choice but my DH's favorite strangely enough).  The rest of our ADR's are the Plaza Restaurant, Le Celier, Sci-Fi Drive In, and 1900 Park Fare - but these are only if his family chooses not to go with us.  And I got every ADR within 20 minutes of when I wanted them !  I am so glad they moved the dining window back to 180 days!  Heather and Teresa I chose 1900 Park Fare since I knew how much you guys liked that restaurant and wanted to try it too.  We are planning on being in WDW from 4/28-5/5 2010.  Anyone else going to be there while we are there?



Sounds yummy!! Happy that you got the ressie times you wanted.


----------



## princesskayla

Hopefully it's not bad news; maybe he just wants to replace something (small) and needs an okay first.[/QUOTE]


fingers crossed!!


----------



## mom2rtk

princesskayla said:


> I was thinking about my customs for Christmas at Disney. I was thinking maybe something inspired by Mickey's and Minnie's finest Christmas attire - problem is - I have no idea what their finest attire is!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find pictures of them and the holiday princess' dresses? I know I am going to go all out for my babies. I just don't know what my inspiration is yet!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link to the fabric flowers - SUPER CUTE!! Add it to my list of things to do... Everytime I go on this board - it get longer and longer!!!



Minnie was in a red Mrs. Santa like outfit last year. You can probably find a picture on Flickr. If you don't find one, let me know and I'll dig for one of mine. We had to bail on the Mickey line so we didn't miss our second night of party fireworks and parade. But he was in some sort of light green (I think) overcoat and hat. Not my favorite......

The princesses, much to my disappointment, were only sporting princes on their arms as holiday attire. Only Belle was in anything remotely different (her red gown). I know I've seen pictures of Cinderella with a long sleeve jacket, and she wasn't even wearing that! I really wish they would go more out for the holiday costumes. Let's see.... I think Alice might have had on a scarf.....


----------



## emcreative

princesskayla said:


> I was thinking about my customs for Christmas at Disney. I was thinking maybe something inspired by Mickey's and Minnie's finest Christmas attire - problem is - I have no idea what their finest attire is!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find pictures of them and the holiday princess' dresses? I know I am going to go all out for my babies. I just don't know what my inspiration is yet!!



Here are some "Christmas" Mickey and Minnie photos, but I have no idea where they are from or how old they are.  Sorry  Maybe they will be some inspiration, though?  I've been saving up any Christmas pictures I find of the characters to help for our trip.











Now I know this Mickey is from Disneyland so the above Minnie maybe be as well, as it seems like they coordinate:




















From the show at Cindy's castle:









Disneyland, Jan 2009:









December 2008






December 2008, Animal Kingdom Parade:


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, don't have much to say.  Other than tired and need to post halloween pictures!  But I really wanted to see my countdown, just to get excited again!!!!


----------



## emcreative

As Mom2RTK said, most of the others had scarves, and the princesses just seemed to add holly to their hair decorations.  But I can pull those photos out if you'd like


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> We are planning on being in WDW from 4/28-5/5 2010.  Anyone else going to be there while we are there?



I had planned to go 5/1 to 5/8 but when I tried to buy my airfare on the day it opened it was over $400 each person and I couldn't use the miles I have for one ticket so I changed to 5/5 to 5/12.  Looks like I'll just miss you.

Congrats on booking your ADRs!  I've booked a couple but need to plot out all of my days.


----------



## Granna4679

abc123mom said:


> My family was standing right in front of you in line when you took this picture!  My Mom was commenting to me how cute the girls outfits were...I wondered if they may have been made by a Disboutiquer??  I thought about asking but thought you all might just look at me like I had three heads.  We had an 8 am BBB apt for our two daughters that morning.  The outfits were adorable and so are the girls!!



Oh, I wish you had asked me.  I only saw a few customs while we were there and I too was afraid to say anything to them (for the same reason).  Ha!  Too funny.  And.....we were headed to BBB also.  Our appt was @ 8:10 so we were in there at the same time as you were.  Have you posted BBB pics?  I would love to see them.


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> We are going back to the treetop cottages in January, and I am so excited about it.
> 
> 
> ??



I just looked at this website....these treetop cottages are gorgeous....I am already begging my husband to take me there on our anniversary in Feb.  Thanks for posting the website


----------



## VBAndrea

I promise I am not missing in action.  I am reading through everything.  I really love everything posted but sorry, no time to go back and multiquote.  I adore all the "live action" shots from Disney though -- I love seeing photos of the customs being worn in the park.  Everything looks so awesome.

I hope poor kitty is recovering from the SUV attack.  That can't be easy on a 7 pound critter!

And like everyone else, we had (have???) a meth house in our neighborhood.  Fortunately they live down the road around the corner and aren't our immediate neighbors.  I was wondering why they had a mini kitchen set up in the garage and were always cooking meals in there.  Duh, their real kitchen was a meth lab!  BTW, we live in a very nice neighborhood.  It truly makes no difference.  I'm sure there is one in every neighborhood.

I have three outfits in the works now.  Of course, none is finished.  I have a patchwork twirl skirt for the MK started (needs a waistband, underskirt and shirt appliqued), ds needs a coordinating shirt appliqued and I'm having trouble with that b/c I want to incorporate something with trains as well so he'll wear it.  I have dd's AK outfit almost finished and the applique cut for ds's shirt (just can't quite find the color shirt I am imagining it to go on).  And spent the last two (really three b/c there was a prep day) days appliqueing the front of a Vida for CP and I while it's not perfect, I am really pleased with how it looks and from a short distance my blips won't be noticeable.  I LOVE the open toed presser foot I bought.  Also need to work on a shirt for ds for CP.

And then when I took the kids to the fabric store to buy just one fabric (the front of the Vida) ds saw some Little Einstein fabric and asked for that.  I already have the Cars outfits for one of times at DHS and will use the Little Einsteins for our second time there.  Wouldn't have been my first choice, but ds lliked it so who was I to argue.

I can't wait for the adult Easy Fits (though I will have no time to make jammie bottoms right now) and I second the notion for a larger bowling shirt -- my ds is currently in the largest size and I am hoping I can just enlarge the pattern for a size 10 for next year, but what about poor dh?  Ah, he's probably happen not to have wear anything coordinating.

Must get back to work and search for an idea for ds's CP shirt now.  Hopefully next week I'll get some of these items wrapped up and will have some pics to post.   My other thought was to leave everything unfinished and that will force me to have more outfits done in the long run and use my last week to just finish everything up.  We'll see......


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> Here are some "Christmas" Mickey and Minnie photos, but I have no idea where they are from or how old they are.  Sorry  Maybe they will be some inspiration, though?  I've been saving up any Christmas pictures I find of the characters to help for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



Thanks for posting theses Marah! I LOVE this Mickey and would probably plan a trip just get a photo with him! Like I said though, last year's Mickey costume was really drab and boring, or my friend would have NEVER gotten me to bail on the line to see the fireworks. Minnie was adorable though:






We're still "chatting" about when to go back. Of course.... it's mostly me saying "when can we go.... when can we go!!!"  After hearing how hot it was even ON Halloween this year, I think we have only 2 choices: Disneyland in October or the World in Nov/December. The only problem is I don't think there are the deals out west that there are at the World... no dining plan....no value resorts.... no cheapo air fares (I think).....

What do you all think? We can't go too late into December if my son wants to come, so we're thinking November. Not as festive feeling as going closer to Christmas....


----------



## rie'smom

mom2rtk said:


> What do you all think? We can't go too late into December if my son wants to come, so we're thinking November. Not as festive feeling as going closer to Christmas....




Thanksgiving is pretty festive. We go every year and love going to MVMCP the Friday night before Thanksgiving week. The parks are decorated and we get to see Osborne lights as well as the characters dressed in their holiday finery.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for posting theses Marah! I LOVE this Mickey and would probably plan a trip just get a photo with him! Like I said though, last year's Mickey costume was really drab and boring, or my friend would have NEVER gotten me to bail on the line to see the fireworks. Minnie was adorable though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still "chatting" about when to go back. Of course.... it's mostly me saying "when can we go.... when can we go!!!"  After hearing how hot it was even ON Halloween this year, I think we have only 2 choices: Disneyland in October or the World in Nov/December. The only problem is I don't think there are the deals out west that there are at the World... no dining plan....no value resorts.... no cheapo air fares (I think).....
> 
> What do you all think? We can't go too late into December if my son wants to come, so we're thinking November. Not as festive feeling as going closer to Christmas....



We find it cheaper to go to DL vs WDW. The only difference for us is airfare (and car rental if we choose). Of course that difference is always atleast $1000. We drive to WDW and at most in gas it costs $100.

I've gone at the beginning of December and as late as Christmas Eve. It feels more festive on the colder days. If it is warm then it just doesn't seem like Christmas to us.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, we don't stay in a disney hotel so that probably is the difference in price vs the two. At WDW we usually stay value sometimes moderate. At DL we stay at a good neighbor, but have a park view room! Way better then a value in my mind!


----------



## mom2rtk

rie'smom said:


> Thanksgiving is pretty festive. We go every year and love going to MVMCP the Friday night before Thanksgiving week. The parks are decorated and we get to see Osborne lights as well as the characters dressed in their holiday finery.





jessica52877 said:


> We find it cheaper to go to DL vs WDW. The only difference for us is airfare (and car rental if we choose). Of course that difference is always atleast $1000. We drive to WDW and at most in gas it costs $100.
> 
> I've gone at the beginning of December and as late as Christmas Eve. It feels more festive on the colder days. If it is warm then it just doesn't seem like Christmas to us.



I guess I should add that I REALLY don't want to hit a crazy busy time. And I know my husband would never go during Thanksgiving. We went in 02 the week before Thanksgiving and had NO crowds to deal with. But I think about whether I would feel "Christmasy" right now, and I really don't think I would.... Hmmmm..... Maybe I would if I was going to Disney though!

And as for the cost.... I think it probably has to do with the carriers we have available to us here in Kansas City. There always seem to be deals to Orlando, but not Annaheim....  And driving is definitely OUT for this time of year. We are a solid 2 day drive from Orlando and even more from Annaheim. We would have to maximize the time away from school.

We went last year in the "lull" week right before Christmas and it was awesome, but if my son is coming, that would be finals week and definitely OUT......

I appreciate any other thoughts or suggestions!


----------



## HeatherSue

I wanted to let everyone know that

*THERE'S A BRAND NEW BIG GIVE!*

This one is for a sweet little girl named Alyssa and her bitty baby!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68692&threadid=686616

Here's the Pre-Trip report:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2301152

The ship date for this one is on my birthday- November 24!


----------



## mom2rtk

jessica52877 said:


> Oh, we don't stay in a disney hotel so that probably is the difference in price vs the two. At WDW we usually stay value sometimes moderate. At DL we stay at a good neighbor, but have a park view room! Way better then a value in my mind!



That's a great thought. We've never been good at picking a good hotel at DL, and always end up further away than expected. I guess now with all my friends on the Dis, we could do much better!


What about the actual park experience? Am I missing something by not having done DL at Halloween or Christmas compared to the World?

We've only been to DL in the summer. I LOVE DL in the early summer because the weather is still usually really nice.... much nicer than Florida's heat.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2rtk said:


> That's a great thought. We've never been good at picking a good hotel at DL, and always end up further away than expected. I guess now with all my friends on the Dis, we could do much better!
> 
> 
> What about the actual park experience? Am I missing something by not having done DL at Halloween or Christmas compared to the World?
> 
> We've only been to DL in the summer. I LOVE DL in the early summer because the weather is still usually really nice.... much nicer than Florida's heat.



I have only ever been to DL in May and in October. I LOVED it both times! We went to Mickey's Trick or Treat which was also fun but really in comparison to MNSSHP it doesn't really stand up to being nearly as fun! The parade is what I love and there was really no parade.  Otherwise though I felt like it was more Halloween-y then WDW. I just loved the big pumpkin and all the decor at CA. 

We stay at HoJo and LOVE it! Some others have stayed at Fairfield next door and love that too. I also have a friend who really likes the Tropicana (but it wasn't park view). 

The huge letters done over as candy corn also was impressive to see but that wasn't done this year and they are being torn out anyways (I think).

I was surprised at how hot DL was in the fall. I don't know why. It was much hotter in October then it was in May though. But beautiful weather each time. I also loved that you could buy the cut out cookies and decorate them back at Woody's Round Up. Not sure if that is still there. I know they turned it into a dinner show for a few months. Just seemed like more festive things to do.

I could talk about DL all day long though!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I am curious and need some EBAY advice for customs.  Is now a good time to sell?  What day of the week?  Do you put reserves on things, or just "wing it"???  I know we are not supposed to mention  but figured this fits in with the customs thing, and I'm not saying I'm selling....just curious!


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hello ladies.....

Well I have become addicted to sewing Disney Customs and as we live SO close to the Mouse House and I am doing some Big Gives I really really really want an embrodery machine for Christmas.

Any suggestions on a really good starter/intermediate machine??  I would really like a sewing/embrodery combo machine as I know my oldest DD will be reclaiming her machine that I have currently been sewing on soon!!

Thanks in advance ladies!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


>


Oh, how CUUTE!!!! I love the ruffle candy canes!!! These are just adorable!!



mgcgoose said:


> I'm a complete beginner here with very limited experience, but I want to learnall I can.  Can you awesome ladies guide me in the right direction.  What sites/blogs are good for beginners?  I read alot of you talking about Carla's blog, but I have no idea how to get there (can someone post the link).  I am also interested in doing appliques and monogramming.  Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Melanie


!! The first post in this thread has all sorts of information that is helpful for newbies!! Read it over and then let us know if you have any questions!



princesskayla said:


> Quick question- What is the size of pants you use for 3t and 4t in Carla's Easy Fit pants?  I have only done the biggest and smallest. Does anyone know the standard length and waist of those sizes??


I'm pretty sure the standard length and waist for the different sizes are listed on the pattern. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Yes she was quietly reflecting on how to murder us I'm fairly sure


  I don't believe it for a second!! Not with that angelic little face! 



sweetstitches said:


> Some of you know from fb that my 14-year-old dd has an admirer.  He asked her to a hs football game about a month ago.  Now we weren't going to let her date until 16, but have been thinking about making some exceptions under some strict guidelines.  Since she's homeschooled, she doesn't have the same opportunities to go to football games, dances, etc. that she would have in ps.   Anyway, she first told him yes, but then changed her mind because she liked him as a friend, but not a boyfriend.   My DH was going to go to the game too, and just not sit with them.  We live too far away, since we've moved, to make this convenient to just drop her off.  However, we really like this boy (if there is such a thing as liking ANY boy interested in your dd) and we really like his family.  We know them from church.  Anyway, he let it go for about a month, just talking to her occasionally, and then asked her to a movie "just as friends."  She agreed.  They were supposed to go out about a week ago and something came up with his family....now they are supposed to go out next Friday (which was the first time we could make it work in our schedule.)  Anyway, long story short, this morning he requested to fb friend ME.  Freaked Rachel out BIG TIME.  I told her I wouldn't do it if she didn't want me to, but either I'd have to tell him that she doesn't want me friending her friends or he would probably ask her why I wouldn't friend him.  She's freaked out because there are a few photos of her on my page.  She doesn't have any on her page.  I'm sure that's probably why he requested it in the first place.  Since I"m fb friends with his mom, he could see them anyway if he asked her.  So Rachel ended up deciding it was better for me to say "yes" than to have to explain.  Oh the dramas of raising teens.


I'm so glad I'll never have any of that drama in  my house.  My kids will never  be allowed to date- EVER!   Besides, Tessa's boyfriend lives in Utah! 



kathyell said:


> I'm not caught up AT ALL, but I saw this tutorial for making flowery felt ponytail holders on the CRAFT blog and I thought they might be something that some of you here might want to make to compliment a beautiful custom outfit. I think they look pretty cute and in colors to coordinate with an outfit, they would be even cuter.
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/11/how-to_flowery_felt_ponytail_h.html
> 
> I'm going to make one to go with the pink Minnie shirt I just finished! (No picture yet, it's in the washing machine getting rid of all of my washable sewing marker marks.)
> 
> Have a good day, all!


VERY cute!! Thanks for the link! I added it to the bookmarks!




letthewookiewin said:


> We are currently planning a WDW trip for December 2010.  I thought it would really cute to make matching scarves for us all, and hopefull I will have figured out to knit a cap by then.  I would love to add a Mickey head with a Santa hat to the end of each scarf.  If I appliqued it to a peice of material and then cut it out closely around the edge, could I easily hand sew it to the end of the scarf?  My mom said it would work fine, but do y'all think that would be the best way to do this?


Are you new here?  If so, !!  Sure, I think that would work out. I often make appliques on a piece of fabric, or just on a piece of stabilizer and then cut around it and put it on another piece of clothing.  Sometimes I use a fabric marker to color in the sides where I've cut if you can see the other fabric or something.  



Tweevil said:


> Wow, I can't wait!!
> Now if I can channel to her that the bowling shirt should be upsized too - that would be heaven!


Yes!! I would love it if she's upsize the raglan pattern, too!



sahm1000 said:


> Heather and Teresa I chose 1900 Park Fare since I knew how much you guys liked that restaurant and wanted to try it too.  We are planning on being in WDW from 4/28-5/5 2010.  Anyone else going to be there while we are there?


YAY!!! You're going to love it!!! I wish I was going in May.  But, I might be in Hawaii, so I can't complain!



VBAndrea said:


> And like everyone else, we had (have???) a meth house in our neighborhood.  Fortunately they live down the road around the corner and aren't our immediate neighbors.  I was wondering why they had a mini kitchen set up in the garage and were always cooking meals in there.  Duh, their real kitchen was a meth lab!  BTW, we live in a very nice neighborhood.  It truly makes no difference.  I'm sure there is one in every neighborhood.


YIKES!! I'm sorry, but I had to laugh at them cooking their meals in the garage in their mini kitchen!  These people are so screwed up!  The sad thing is that so many of these meth houses have children living in them!



mom2rtk said:


> What do you all think? We can't go too late into December if my son wants to come, so we're thinking November. Not as festive feeling as going closer to Christmas....



I would really like to try November next! I checked the record highs and the record lows in November and I think I can handle either one.  You know, since every time I go it's either record cold or record heat!


----------



## HeatherSue

syncsk8mom said:


> Hello ladies.....
> 
> Well I have become addicted to sewing Disney Customs and as we live SO close to the Mouse House and I am doing some Big Gives I really really really want an embrodery machine for Christmas.
> 
> Any suggestions on a really good starter/intermediate machine??  I would really like a sewing/embrodery combo machine as I know my oldest DD will be reclaiming her machine that I have currently been sewing on soon!!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



I recognize you from the Big Give board!  Hi!  

I can't really recommend a specific machine, but make sure you get one with at least a 5x7 hoop!  You'll be wishing you had a bigger hoop very soon if you don't!  

I've had a LOT of my customers complain about one specific machine- the Singer Futura.  I know some here have it and they like it.  But, it seems to be the most complained about machine out there!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> I don't believe it for a second!! Not with that angelic little face!



Ah yes, but that is how she sucks you in and then BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Camping Griswalds said:


> I am curious and need some EBAY advice for customs.  Is now a good time to sell?  What day of the week?  Do you put reserves on things, or just "wing it"???  I know we are not supposed to mention  but figured this fits in with the customs thing, and I'm not saying I'm selling....just curious!



Well, I've been selling new and used items on Ebay for a long time. I used to LOVE just listing everything at 99 cents and letting it find its own value. I was hardly ever disappointed. I've never been a fan of reserves because I do think they scare people away.

Things started changing last year though, even before the economy tanked. Ebay changed their selling policies and chased a lot of people away. At that time, you saw the rise of other selling sites like Etsy.

After years of confidence in auctions on Ebay, I'm VERY hesitant to follow my same model. I have the advantage of having my own Ebay store, so it costs me almost nothing to list each individual item (but of course, I don't get much exposure in searches either...) but I now choose a BIN price to list my item at. Either it sells or it doesn't, but I don't settle for less than I think is fair. If it doesn't sell for a while, I change it to a lower price. I don't know what they charge now for a regular BIN listing (non-store) but you might consider this option.

Just be careful. People are not paying what they used to.

Best of luck!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I called the machine dr first thing this am, I wish I could have talked to him yesterday because he has to order parts, and they won't come in now until the end of next week.  But it's fixable, just expensive, so it could have been worse.  The lower shaft has a bad bearing...I don't care as long as it gets fixed!  I'm working on those flags for my cruise (will post pics in a bit) and I need to mail them to my friend who's boarding 4 days before me, ship date is Nov 23, yikes!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I've been selling new and used items on Ebay for a long time. I used to LOVE just listing everything at 99 cents and letting it find its own value. I was hardly ever disappointed. I've never been a fan of reserves because I do think they scare people away.
> 
> Things started changing last year though, even before the economy tanked. Ebay changed their selling policies and chased a lot of people away. At that time, you saw the rise of other selling sites like Etsy.
> 
> After years of confidence in auctions on Ebay, I'm VERY hesitant to follow my same model. I have the advantage of having my own Ebay store, so it costs me almost nothing to list each individual item (but of course, I don't get much exposure in searches either...) but I now choose a BIN price to list my item at. Either it sells or it doesn't, but I don't settle for less than I think is fair. If it doesn't sell for a while, I change it to a lower price. I don't know what they charge now for a regular BIN listing (non-store) but you might consider this option.
> 
> Just be careful. People are not paying what they used to.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks for the response!  I have sold football tickets on EBAY and that is it  I can tell that it is not as popular for selling or buying anymore.  It's a shame.  Thanks for your insight though!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are such a small community that this is so sad to everyone.
http://www.starvalleyindependent.com/2009/11/accident-claims-the-lives-of-two-valley-residents/

I was chatting with a fellow mom today from the dis and as children and parents, this is heartbreaking.  Kids, just call your parents, they will come and get you.  Yes, they will be upset that you are underage drinking but they don't want you dead!


----------



## NiniMorris

Is this considered obsessive?

We leave for Disney in 15 months for 10 days.  I have two girls to sew for and 5 others to make t shirts for.  If I get started now...I can get by with only doing one day per month and still have a life left over....

Of course, who knows what size the now 2 year old will be wearing in 15 months...and what the pre teen will be liking by then... why can't they just make my life easier?  I'm doing this for them after all!

Sheesh!

Nini


----------



## Granna4679

I have searched the first page and saw a tutorial on the VIDA but can't find where to purchase the actual pattern.  Can someone direct me?


----------



## tvgirlmin

The candy cane pants are AWESOME!!!!  Do you mind if I copy for my daughter?


----------



## sweetstitches

sahm1000 said:


> Anyway, the ADR's for all of us (14 total) that are definites are CRT, Hoop Dee Doo Revue, and the Biergarten (weird choice but my DH's favorite strangely enough).



Glad you got all your reservations.  Why is the Biergarten a weird choice?  It's our favorite restaurant!  The chef there really went overboard with my allergy kid too.  Besides making a special chicken dinner, bringing all the kids special brownies for dessert, he brought allergy boy a light up Tink!  Very unexpected.




emcreative said:


> Here are some "Christmas" Mickey and Minnie photos, but I have no idea where they are from or how old they are.  Sorry  Maybe they will be some inspiration, though?  I've been saving up any Christmas pictures I find of the characters to help for our trip.



All those photos were so great!




MinnieVanMom said:


> We are such a small community that this is so sad to everyone.
> http://www.starvalleyindependent.com/2009/11/accident-claims-the-lives-of-two-valley-residents/
> 
> I was chatting with a fellow mom today from the dis and as children and parents, this is heartbreaking.  Kids, just call your parents, they will come and get you.  Yes, they will be upset that you are underage drinking but they don't want you dead!



How sad.  Praying for the families.


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> I have searched the first page and saw a tutorial on the VIDA but can't find where to purchase the actual pattern.  Can someone direct me?



I think most of us lately have been getting it from Banberry Place.  I was quite happy with them.

http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395

Others have bought off etsy or  but they had none listed when I was shopping.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> (and that is not even the worst thing that happened in our small town today.  A three year old was mauled by a pit bull.  He is not expected to make it! I think it is time to hibernate!)
> 
> 
> nini



Oh no, the poor baby. 



*Toadstool* said:


> What is wrong with sock monkeys and sock monkey blankets?? You are so weird.
> I have a beautiful sock monkey quilt.. would you like to see it??







Camping Griswalds said:


> Jessica....I got the hint!  Be ready for way too many pictures though!  Jessica also made the matching tees for my hubby and I!  Make her show you pictures of them too.  While not Daisy....they are adorable!  Especially for the Epcot Flower and Garden festival!!



I love all your pictures!!! Great job on the dress Jessica!!! Poor little AGM, meany Mommy making her cry! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love both of these Jenny! 



tricia said:


> Carla's blog says her adult version of Easy Fits will be out within the next week.    I think I am going to make PJ bottoms for my brothers for Christmas.



MMMhhhmm, comfy cozy!!! And, they MAY just look really cute in I Love Troy flannel.....  And, they are super duper easy! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh my "angel" was having a moment of quiet reflection on her life
> 
> 
> I love flannel lounge pants, so I am hopeful these come in Pooh size patterns.  Or I could lose weight.....yeah like that is gonna happen!



You crack me up Maureen! 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is really cute!  I still haven't bought that pattern you made the shirt with!  I need to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> i made these 2 years ago before I knew how to sew or applique:



So cute! 




sweetstitches said:


> Now for the drama...



You can make it so he can't see the pictures. 



kathyell said:


> I'm not caught up AT ALL, but I saw this tutorial for making flowery felt ponytail holders on the CRAFT blog and I thought they might be something that some of you here might want to make to compliment a beautiful custom outfit. I think they look pretty cute and in colors to coordinate with an outfit, they would be even cuter.
> 
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/11/how-to_flowery_felt_ponytail_h.html
> 
> I'm going to make one to go with the pink Minnie shirt I just finished! (No picture yet, it's in the washing machine getting rid of all of my washable sewing marker marks.)
> 
> Have a good day, all!



Really cute!!! 



Miz Diz said:


> I bought a Brother 750D.  I really like it, but have hardly used it..



Oh, just send it to me! 



dean556 said:


> WOW you guys have been super busy! Love all the outfits!!
> 
> 
> I have a question my dh said i could get a new machine for xmas,I have found http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053
> and http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Se350-Sewing-Embroidery-Machine/ip/8033273
> which one would be better i have also been looking at http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...cat&ocm=CT|ct0052|ct0053&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053
> 
> I have about 2 weeks to pick one which one would you get?



The first two only have a 4X4 hoop, you really don't want that. You want at least a 5X7 hoop, trust me....  And, the last one, I've heard mixed reviews on. I guess of the three I'd go with the Singer, because it has a 5X7 hoop. Have you checked Craigslist or a dealer near you for a used machine? 


sahm1000 said:


> Heather and Teresa I chose 1900 Park Fare since I knew how much you guys liked that restaurant and wanted to try it too.  We are planning on being in WDW from 4/28-5/5 2010.  Anyone else going to be there while we are there?


We are JUST going to miss you!!! POOHEY!! We should be arriving on the 8th! 



VBAndrea said:


> I hope poor kitty is recovering from the SUV attack.  That can't be easy on a 7 pound critter!.



He seems to be doing pretty good today. He still doesn't want to go outside, for which I'm grateful! I try to get my cats to be inside cats, but they always sneak out! Maybe he will be smarter about the road now. 



syncsk8mom said:


> Any suggestions on a really good starter/intermediate machine??  I would really like a sewing/embrodery combo machine as I know my oldest DD will be reclaiming her machine that I have currently been sewing on soon!!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



Like Heather said, don't get anything smaller than a 5x7 hoop!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Not Disney, but still vacation realted.  We're booked on the Oasis of the Seas inaugural cruise Dec 5th.  Theres a group of us on Cruise Critic, a website like DIS but totally all things cruise, who've been chatting for 2 years during the construction of this giant ship.  Royal Caribbean won't let any special groups cruise the first month, but that didn't stop us, we call ourselves Cruise Critters, and our mascot is a crab named Imma.  I've made a flag for our group, and that's what gave my machine the fits.  After enlarging Imma from a little bitty avatar, I truly appreciate all the work HeatherSue and all the digitizers do...this is all done by hand. Here's the story of our group http://www.cruisecritic.com/news/news.cfm?ID=3499


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> I think most of us lately have been getting it from Banberry Place.  I was quite happy with them.
> 
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395
> 
> Others have bought off etsy or  but they had none listed when I was shopping.



Thanks...I found it and ordered.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## woodkins

Calling all mommies of little girls...Does anyone have a little girl who is a size 5/6 or smaller with the initial G or name Gianna? I have a few initial tees, lounge sets and personalized tees in sizes 4,5 & 6 that I would love to pass along. If you know a little girl who fits the bill please let me know!


----------



## h518may

I need some help.  I am working on my first feliz.  I am OK with the actual instructions, but have questions about the ruffles.  

So to start I want a ruffle around the bottom of the underdress.  Is double the length of material for the ruffle about right for a full ruffle?  Also I was thinking 6 inch wide folded in half would give a good wide ruffle.  Does that sound about right?  And my last question is if I put a ruffle around the bottom of the underdress do you thing 6 more rows or 5 rows across the back?  

Also any other advise to a first time feliz maker.  

Thanks 

April


----------



## sahm1000

mom2rtk said:


> I guess I should add that I REALLY don't want to hit a crazy busy time. And I know my husband would never go during Thanksgiving. We went in 02 the week before Thanksgiving and had NO crowds to deal with. But I think about whether I would feel "Christmasy" right now, and I really don't think I would.... Hmmmm..... Maybe I would if I was going to Disney though!
> 
> And as for the cost.... I think it probably has to do with the carriers we have available to us here in Kansas City. There always seem to be deals to Orlando, but not Annaheim....  And driving is definitely OUT for this time of year. We are a solid 2 day drive from Orlando and even more from Annaheim. We would have to maximize the time away from school.
> 
> We went last year in the "lull" week right before Christmas and it was awesome, but if my son is coming, that would be finals week and definitely OUT......
> 
> I appreciate any other thoughts or suggestions!



I didn't realize you were in KC!  Where do you live?  We lived there for 5 years prior to moving to Dallas.  Loved it there!  We were in Olathe/Overland Park at around 143rd St. and Pflumm.  We still miss our favorite places there and all of our fantastic neighbors.  



sweetstitches said:


> Glad you got all your reservations.  Why is the Biergarten a weird choice?  It's our favorite restaurant!  The chef there really went overboard with my allergy kid too.  Besides making a special chicken dinner, bringing all the kids special brownies for dessert, he brought allergy boy a light up Tink!  Very unexpected.



Actually, we all really like Biergarten and eat there every trip but I just wish he had picked somewhere else for his family.   None of them have ever been to WDW  and I thought maybe Chef Mickey's might have been a better choice.  But we have always loved the food there and my girls have always had fun dancing and doing the chicken dance so I'm sure my DH's family will too.  



teresajoy said:


> We are JUST going to miss you!!! POOHEY!! We should be arriving on the 8th!



Crud!  I knew you always went to FL in May and I thought maybe we might overlap.  That stinks!  We actually will leave on 5/6 since I like to spend a day to go to the Daytona area to see my 96 year old Grandmother.


----------



## Dani C

Hello everyone.  I thought it was about time I got around to posting out here.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

woodkins said:


> Calling all mommies of little girls...Does anyone have a little girl who is a size 5/6 or smaller with the initial G or name Gianna? I have a few initial tees, lounge sets and personalized tees in sizes 4,5 & 6 that I would love to pass along. If you know a little girl who fits the bill please let me know!



My daughters middle name is Grace.  We call her that when she is in trouble  I sent you a PM


----------



## desparatelydisney

Granna4679 said:


> I have searched the first page and saw a tutorial on the VIDA but can't find where to purchase the actual pattern.  Can someone direct me?



I use Sewzanne.  She always sends them via Priority Mail and I get them about 72 hours after I order them (and that's going from CA to NC).


----------



## sweetstitches

Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.

I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....

I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him. 

DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.

It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.


----------



## NaeNae

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.




My prayers will be with you.  Pm me if you want to talk more.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.




This is the area I work in now.  Well actually for a breast surgeon.  We have lots of people with abnormal mammograms.  Even some that need different kinds of biopsies that turn out to be absolutely normal.  The percentages are definately in your favor that you will be okay.  i know it has to be incredibly stressful though.  Plus you already have enough stress right?  Hang in there!


----------



## ncmomof2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls:




Adorable!  I love the candy canes on the pants.  I might have to CASE that!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.



I totally know where you're at right now...I went through the same thing last year, and was a nervous wreck until I finally got the all clear.  Do you know if your mammo was a digital x-ray?  From what I understand, they pick up more potential spots than standard mammo, but that also means more false readings initially, things the older style wouldn't.  So that's good and bad, and totally freaks anyone out.  Good luck and prayers to you.


----------



## BBGirl

Praying for you now.  Here is a hug too.
Take care of you




sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.


----------



## BBGirl

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so when your ladies and gent are ruffling jeans do you cut off that bottom thick hem? I am thinking of trying this for a Thanksgiving outfit.  I will post some pictures of other stuff in the AM after ballet.
> TIA
Click to expand...


----------



## danicaw

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.



Praying for you


----------



## Granna4679

BBGirl said:


> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so when your ladies and gent are ruffling jeans do you cut off that bottom thick hem? I am thinking of trying this for a Thanksgiving outfit.  I will post some pictures of other stuff in the AM after ballet.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut off the thick hem and also 2.1/2 - 3" (depending on how wide I am making he ruffle).  It always has worked for me this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Granna4679

woodkins said:


> Calling all mommies of little girls...Does anyone have a little girl who is a size 5/6 or smaller with the initial G or name Gianna? I have a few initial tees, lounge sets and personalized tees in sizes 4,5 & 6 that I would love to pass along. If you know a little girl who fits the bill please let me know!



My granddaughter's name is Gwendolyn.  I would love one of the lounge sets or Pj's...I will PM you.


----------



## mom2rtk

sahm1000 said:


> I didn't realize you were in KC!  Where do you live?  We lived there for 5 years prior to moving to Dallas.  Loved it there!  We were in Olathe/Overland Park at around 143rd St. and Pflumm.  We still miss our favorite places there and all of our fantastic neighbors.



Well howdy almost neighbor! We live in Independence not far from the Harry Truman home. It's SO pretty here this time of year.... well.... it WAS until all the leaves fell!


----------



## mom2rtk

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.




Probably what you need to hear right now is how MANY people have spots identified that are nothing. After my very first baseline mammogram, I was called in for a biopsy. Life stopped for me until I was given the all clear. Three year later I was upset again to have them tell me I needed yet another biopsy. Only I knew more and was more prepared. This is WAY more common than anyone knows.... because no one talks about it.

Hang in there and take a deep breath. We'll all be praying with you.

I don't know you very well, but feel free to PM me if you need to chat. I've been there.


----------



## karebear1

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.




UGH. I hate when stuff like this happens, and I've been in your shoes right down to the DH traveling on business while your world just seems to be falling apart. It's almost too much to be able to cope with isn't it?  Well...... when you think you can't do it anymore, just think of those sweet little kiddles of yours (yes.... even the DS that you're having problems with) because they are what will help get you through this. Snuggle them up with hugs and kisses and remind yourself that you are doing this for them. Keep reaching out. Just knowing that people are thinking about you and will pray for you is an undeniable comfort. There's lots of love on this thread. The people here are really very caring and supportive- it's a beautiful thing too.

Please know you are in my prayers and .... I'm sending hugs your way.  If you need to talk, feel free to pm me.


----------



## lovesdumbo

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.


I'm so sorry you have to wait so long and deal with this when you've got so much else going on.  Lots of prayers for you.


----------



## karamat

jham said:


> Here are my kids' costumes.  I only made the girls'.  The boys were kind enough to wear last years costumes.
> 
> For Jayden we were going for the DL face character version of Sally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Carla's Sophie Tunic pattern and lots of Wonder Under
> 
> Lily was Minnie Mouse and I used Carla's Precious Dress pattern and just lowered the neckline a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found her some smaller gloves and tights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my poor neglected store-bought-wearing boys  I just realized with only a slight stretch of the imagination they are also Disney themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke was Indiana Jones but no hat on in the photo.  I'm too lazy to add more photos to photobucket and resize them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I think Jayden would be a gorgeous red-head.



I know I'm _WAY_ behind here, but I just had to echo what everyone else has said... these are great!!!


Mary Ann - my thought are with you!  Please keep us updated.


I was at a Holiday Shopping event today and saw so many cute things for kiddos.  But it sure made me happy that I know how to sew!  I only came home with one pair of pants for DD - the rest of the things I kept say to myself... I can make that


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.


Mary Ann, you are in my prayers and I will ask to put you on the prayer list at the bible study.

You have so much on your plate right now and it must be so hard.  Being alone is even harder and away from any supports.  We are with you in prayer and please chat anytime you want.  Having a child with SN or having stress does take it's toll.  We all need to take a break every now and then.  It does get to be too much at times.  I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.



Keeping you in my prayers and thought, Mary!  Is there no way that they can take you in a little earlier, or is there a different imaging center that you can get in sooner?  It probably is just nothing...5 years ago, I had a lump and I was given the option to either take the "watchful waiting" approach and get a mammogram every 6 months, or to have a biopsy.  I chose to have the lump removed and a biopsy done, and it turned out to be nothing.   I guess I am really blessed that my dh works in the radiology department at a hospital, and we have access to second opinions without having to wait.    I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!



billwendy said:


> I just wanted to remind my friends who are helping with operation Christmas Child, that the boxes need to be to me by next Sunday at the latest. I soooo appreciate everyones involvement! If you still would like to get involved, you can go to http://www.samaritanspurse.org/ to see how to put a smile on a needy child's face this Christmas!! Its a wonderful program!! If you need my address, just PM or facebook me!!
> 
> Will someone kick my but to get me sewing again???? Dont know what my problem is!! Christmas is coming and Im i a slump!!!!!!!



We have a few Operation Christmas Child drop off center in my area - would that be different than sending those boxes to you?



emcreative said:


>



I am loving all the Christmas Mickey/Minnie pictures!  (sorry I didn't quote all the pictures)



dean556 said:


> WOW you guys have been super busy! Love all the outfits!!
> 
> 
> I have a question my dh said i could get a new machine for xmas,I have found http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...52|ct0053&prev=hp!sf!cat&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053
> and http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Se350-Sewing-Embroidery-Machine/ip/8033273
> which one would be better i have also been looking at http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...cat&ocm=CT|ct0052|ct0053&ccm=CT|ct0052|ct0053
> 
> I have about 2 weeks to pick one which one would you get?



I would get one with the biggest hoop that you can afford.


----------



## birdie757

So I have one more custom to do...and each time in the same spot in my embroidery design it breaks my needle!  I only have one left so I guess I am going to have to put her in regular clothes that day .  I have never had this happen to me before.  It is the same spot on the outline of the applique, and the zig zag that it breaks the needle.  I tried 3 other designs that stitched out fine after the needle break including a tee.  I was just doing this design on regular cotton seersucker too.  It was my daisy custom too that dd was so excited for.  I have one more tee to embroider which in on the machine now.  I might just go for it one more time tonight since I won't have anything to lose.  I will have to order some more needles before we go though!

I can't wait to show off my dresses when we get back...so watch out on Wed night!


----------



## NaeNae

birdie757 said:


> So I have one more custom to do...and each time in the same spot in my embroidery design it breaks my needle!  I only have one left so I guess I am going to have to put her in regular clothes that day .  I have never had this happen to me before.  It is the same spot on the outline of the applique, and the zig zag that it breaks the needle.  I tried 3 other designs that stitched out fine after the needle break including a tee.  I was just doing this design on regular cotton seersucker too.  It was my daisy custom too that dd was so excited for.  I have one more tee to embroider which in on the machine now.  I might just go for it one more time tonight since I won't have anything to lose.  I will have to order some more needles before we go though!
> 
> I can't wait to show off my dresses when we get back...so watch out on Wed night!



I just sent you a pm.  I can help you and get it right back to you.  Let me know.


----------



## billwendy

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.



Praying for you - whew what a time you are having...



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We have a few Operation Christmas Child drop off center in my area - would that be different than sending those boxes to you?



Nope- it is all connected world wide!! Some people are sending them to me to help my little tiny new church's goal of filling 25 boxes. Bill and I felt that God was leading us to this new little church to see if we can help them in some way! So, this was something, that would also benefit children around the world, that I thought I could help accomplish. But dropping them off at a center near you is AWESOME too!! I think that is what April is doing too, arent you April? Thanks so much for asking!!

Happy weekend everyone!

Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Praying for you - whew what a time you are having...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope- it is all connected world wide!! Some people are sending them to me to help my little tiny new church's goal of filling 25 boxes. Bill and I felt that God was leading us to this new little church to see if we can help them in some way! So, this was something, that would also benefit children around the world, that I thought I could help accomplish. But dropping them off at a center near you is AWESOME too!! I think that is what April is doing too, arent you April? Thanks so much for asking!!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!



My DS 8 has been making a pair of shorts for my DH to sleep in.  He does have some sewing ability, as he has done a couple of rag quilts, but it is not that hard.  I think Carla's method of putting things together, and pressing the hems while they are still straight really make things easy enough for kids to help out.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Praying for you - whew what a time you are having...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!



My DD8 has made three A-lines for her and my GD2.  She has helped me with all the customs we made for Disney and the two dresses we made for the Big Give.  I think CarlaC's patterns are perfect for teaching to sew.  (I also used them to teach my DIL)

nini


----------



## Momma2dakidz

HELP! I met the sweetest foster mom yesterday. She has a 3 week old drug baby that she does not have a carseat cover for. I suggested one to her and she flat out told me there is no money for that since she is on family leave and her hubby is laid off. SOOOO i have it in my mind that i will make her one. She had the cutest lil pooh carseat, so I thought I could make a disney theme fleece one. Anyone have a free online pattern source?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Momma2dakidz said:


> HELP! I met the sweetest foster mom yesterday. She has a 3 week old drug baby that she does not have a carseat cover for. I suggested one to her and she flat out told me there is no money for that since she is on family leave and her hubby is laid off. SOOOO i have it in my mind that i will make her one. She had the cutest lil pooh carseat, so I thought I could make a disney theme fleece one. Anyone have a free online pattern source?


I don't remember where I found the pattern that I have, but I can send it to you. PM your email address and I can get it to you.


----------



## VBAndrea

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.





Oh dear!  I will definitely keep you in my thoughts.  My neighbor just went through this at the beginning of summer.  She had an abnormal biopsy and had to go in for the u/s.  During the u/s the radiologist told her she did indeed have a lump and I'm not sure exactly how he worded it, but he basically said it looked very suspicious of being cancerous and there was no way he could tell her she didn't have cancer.  She then met with the doctor who was to do the biopsy.  That doctor told her that 80% (a very high number) of these suspicious lumps turn out to be noncancerous.  They removed most all of it with the biopsy and indeed, it was noncancerous.
She too had to wait a couple of weeks for the u/s.   It's maddening.  Likewise, I was told I have either kidney stones or bladder cancer and to come back in 4 to 6 weeks to be rechecked.  Hello????  If it's bladder cancer wouldn't we want to start treatment right away?  It's maddening how our medical system here is turning into socialized medicine.

I am so sorry you don't have much of a support system nearby.  My dh will be home 9 weeks out of the year, so I can commisserate.  Here at least I have my sister and Mom.  I don't have any close friends though and that really does make it harder.  From what I can tell about the group here though, I think you have a great group of internet support.  We're all like sisters to one another so post or PM anyone anytime you need to talk or vent.

In the mean time, take some deep breaths and try concentrating on doing some fun things with your children or something nice for yourself.  It will help pass the time until the u/s and be rewarding as well.


----------



## Stephres

Maryann, I'll be thinking of you too, and hope you get good results. I know it must be all you're thinking about now.

Here's what I've been up to lately. Megan picked out this kitty cat corduroy when we were looking at Halloween costume stuff so I finally made her something with it. I used the Katrin pattern to make a jumper, which of course turned out too short. And it was too hot to put a shirt underneath it. She liked it though!






Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.

Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Maryann, I'll be thinking of you too, and hope you get good results. I know it must be all you're thinking about now.
> 
> Here's what I've been up to lately. Megan picked out this kitty cat corduroy when we were looking at Halloween costume stuff so I finally made her something with it. I used the Katrin pattern to make a jumper, which of course turned out too short. And it was too hot to put a shirt underneath it. She liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.



 you guys look GREAT!!
Tell Meg I love her kitties!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

NaeNae said:


> My prayers will be with you.  Pm me if you want to talk more.





Camping Griswalds said:


> This is the area I work in now.  Well actually for a breast surgeon.  We have lots of people with abnormal mammograms.  Even some that need different kinds of biopsies that turn out to be absolutely normal.  The percentages are definately in your favor that you will be okay.  i know it has to be incredibly stressful though.  Plus you already have enough stress right?  Hang in there!





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I totally know where you're at right now...I went through the same thing last year, and was a nervous wreck until I finally got the all clear.  Do you know if your mammo was a digital x-ray?  From what I understand, they pick up more potential spots than standard mammo, but that also means more false readings initially, things the older style wouldn't.  So that's good and bad, and totally freaks anyone out.  Good luck and prayers to you.





BBGirl said:


> Praying for you now.  Here is a hug too.
> Take care of you





danicaw said:


> Praying for you





mom2rtk said:


> Probably what you need to hear right now is how MANY people have spots identified that are nothing. After my very first baseline mammogram, I was called in for a biopsy. Life stopped for me until I was given the all clear. Three year later I was upset again to have them tell me I needed yet another biopsy. Only I knew more and was more prepared. This is WAY more common than anyone knows.... because no one talks about it.
> 
> Hang in there and take a deep breath. We'll all be praying with you.
> 
> I don't know you very well, but feel free to PM me if you need to chat. I've been there.





karebear1 said:


> UGH. I hate when stuff like this happens, and I've been in your shoes right down to the DH traveling on business while your world just seems to be falling apart. It's almost too much to be able to cope with isn't it?  Well...... when you think you can't do it anymore, just think of those sweet little kiddles of yours (yes.... even the DS that you're having problems with) because they are what will help get you through this. Snuggle them up with hugs and kisses and remind yourself that you are doing this for them. Keep reaching out. Just knowing that people are thinking about you and will pray for you is an undeniable comfort. There's lots of love on this thread. The people here are really very caring and supportive- it's a beautiful thing too.
> 
> Please know you are in my prayers and .... I'm sending hugs your way.  If you need to talk, feel free to pm me.





lovesdumbo said:


> I'm so sorry you have to wait so long and deal with this when you've got so much else going on.  Lots of prayers for you.





karamat said:


> I know I'm _WAY_ behind here, but I just had to echo what everyone else has said... these are great!!!
> 
> 
> Mary Ann - my thought are with you!  Please keep us updated.
> 
> :





MinnieVanMom said:


> Mary Ann, you are in my prayers and I will ask to put you on the prayer list at the bible study.
> 
> You have so much on your plate right now and it must be so hard.  Being alone is even harder and away from any supports.  We are with you in prayer and please chat anytime you want.  Having a child with SN or having stress does take it's toll.  We all need to take a break every now and then.  It does get to be too much at times.  I will pray for you and your family.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Keeping you in my prayers and thought, Mary!  Is there no way that they can take you in a little earlier, or is there a different imaging center that you can get in sooner?  It probably is just nothing...5 years ago, I had a lump and I was given the option to either take the "watchful waiting" approach and get a mammogram every 6 months, or to have a biopsy.  I chose to have the lump removed and a biopsy done, and it turned out to be nothing.   I guess I am really blessed that my dh works in the radiology department at a hospital, and we have access to second opinions without having to wait.    I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!
> .





billwendy said:


> Praying for you - whew what a time you are having...





VBAndrea said:


> Oh dear!  I will definitely keep you in my thoughts.  My neighbor just went through this at the beginning of summer.  She had an abnormal biopsy and had to go in for the u/s.  During the u/s the radiologist told her she did indeed have a lump and I'm not sure exactly how he worded it, but he basically said it looked very suspicious of being cancerous and there was no way he could tell her she didn't have cancer.  She then met with the doctor who was to do the biopsy.  That doctor told her that 80% (a very high number) of these suspicious lumps turn out to be noncancerous.  They removed most all of it with the biopsy and indeed, it was noncancerous.
> She too had to wait a couple of weeks for the u/s.   It's maddening.  Likewise, I was told I have either kidney stones or bladder cancer and to come back in 4 to 6 weeks to be rechecked.  Hello????  If it's bladder cancer wouldn't we want to start treatment right away?  It's maddening how our medical system here is turning into socialized medicine.
> 
> I am so sorry you don't have much of a support system nearby.  My dh will be home 9 weeks out of the year, so I can commisserate.  Here at least I have my sister and Mom.  I don't have any close friends though and that really does make it harder.  From what I can tell about the group here though, I think you have a great group of internet support.  We're all like sisters to one another so post or PM anyone anytime you need to talk or vent.
> 
> In the mean time, take some deep breaths and try concentrating on doing some fun things with your children or something nice for yourself.  It will help pass the time until the u/s and be rewarding as well.





Stephres said:


> Maryann, I'll be thinking of you too, and hope you get good results. I know it must be all you're thinking about now.
> 
> [/IMG]




Thank you all for hugs & prayers.  It really, really, really means a lot to me!!!

I took the first opening, at the first location they had, even though it's a further drive.

Stephanie, the kitty dress is really cute.

You guys really do mean a lot to me!  It really helps to know I can come here.


----------



## charlinn

Mary Ann, My prayers are with you!!  

Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).

I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!  














Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
















Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....

Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!


----------



## Tweevil

tvgirlmin said:


>



My word where did you get that fabric!  I need to make myself a McMuMu... I heart their fries!  Your little one is so adorable, great job!


Maryann, 
I am thinking about you and sending my blessing for support and strength, just keep your chin up!  In the hosp where I work our radiologist tag everything and many are called back just to be sure!  It's not a bad thing, just very scary while waiting for the call back.  Stay positive and strong, I will be thinking about you.


----------



## Tweevil

Is it *wrong* that I have my neices giagantic 16th birthday cake to do (which I can't get into - black, neon, and graffiti?!?) and ALL I WANT to do is stitch out my UBER fantastic designs I just got from Heather the Fantastic?

*Sigh* - off to play with Fondant so I can get this thing done.  Maybe I can squeek out a snowflake towel or two before I go set up.... *sigh*

​


----------



## desparatelydisney

After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Maryann, I'll be thinking of you too, and hope you get good results. I know it must be all you're thinking about now.
> 
> Here's what I've been up to lately. Megan picked out this kitty cat corduroy when we were looking at Halloween costume stuff so I finally made her something with it. I used the Katrin pattern to make a jumper, which of course turned out too short. And it was too hot to put a shirt underneath it. She liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.


Love your kitty dress and your 60s wear!  

I've never thought about sewing double fold bias binding on in 2 steps.  It seems like it would take more time but she doesn't pin it down so maybe it would be easier.  I might have to give it a try!  

I was checking out the angry chicken blog and she does a themed apron contest thing every couple of months so I spent like an hour this morning looking at a million apron photos.  I was thinking of making my niece and her 6 year old DD matching aprons for Christmas and maybe even a chef hat and pot holders.  



charlinn said:


> Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).
> 
> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!


Everything looks so great!  I've got to get moving on a few shirts for my trip November 30th.  And now I have this grand idea that making Christmas gifts would be a good idea.



tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....
> 
> Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!


So adorable!  Did you use a stabilizer when you tried the applique?




Tweevil said:


> Is it *wrong* that I have my neices giagantic 16th birthday cake to do (which I can't get into - black, neon, and graffiti?!?) and ALL I WANT to do is stitch out my UBER fantastic designs I just got from Heather the Fantastic?
> 
> *Sigh* - off to play with Fondant so I can get this thing done.  Maybe I can squeek out a snowflake towel or two before I go set up.... *sigh*


Good luck with the cake!



desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.


It is beautiful!  Worth all the broken needles!


----------



## sillyjodes

Do the CarlaC doll patterns work for Build-a-bears?  My daughter's class has a bear that they take turns with.  The poor thing seems to only have boy clothes!  We bought a ballerina costume, but I thought it would be nice to make a few of the princess dresses for the girls to play with.
Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tvgirlmin said:


> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....




Don't blame the student, sometimes it's the machine.  I have the same problem sometimes too.  My Viking just doesn't like to satin stitch sometimes, but the Brother on the same project just breezes through it.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Maybe it was the stabilizer - I didn't have iron on tear away (and the store was out), so I used a thinner iron on cut away.  Maybe the heavier stabilizer is the answer?  Hmmmm...I'll have to see if I can find some...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Maryann, I'll be thinking of you too, and hope you get good results. I know it must be all you're thinking about now.
> 
> Here's what I've been up to lately. Megan picked out this kitty cat corduroy when we were looking at Halloween costume stuff so I finally made her something with it. I used the Katrin pattern to make a jumper, which of course turned out too short. And it was too hot to put a shirt underneath it. She liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.


Those are great!



charlinn said:


> Mary Ann, My prayers are with you!!
> 
> Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).
> 
> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!


Love love these!  The zebra w/ the cupcake is awesome; and love the mickey santa dress


tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....
> 
> Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!


came out really cute!


desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.



This is awesome!!!!  Super, super job!!  I really love the snowman applique!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just got back from Christmas Carol in 3D; it was awesome!  The kids were super scared through parts of it, but the ending made it worth it to them 
Of course, we couldn't possibly go without customs, so I finally came up with something- I don't know why, but I had a devil of a time coming up with ideas for this one; I've already started my Tiana, and have alice done in my head, but just wasn't inspired on this one for some reason; I'm happy with how things came out though

Here's the two of them together





Slightly better look at Caitie's outfit:





Close up of Heathersue's hidden mickey holly:





and close up of the hairbow: (after wearing it for 5 hours LOL)





  It looked better when I first put it on and fluffed it, honest.

The Mickey Christmas carol designs are from Divasduds on Etsy.  They stitched out perfectly, but definitely by far the most time consuming work I have ever, ever, done.  There were either 55 or 59 steps for the Mickey Minnie one (their book actually says Christmas Carol btw) and I think 35 for Scrooge McDuck.  I also mistakenly used a microsuede; it's much more time consuming (and fluffy) to cut, so that made it take even longer.  It took over 3 hours to get the bigger one done.  I don't think she could have made them much simpler, its just that there's a lot of detail in them, and they look great, but I was so glad I wasn't making more than one of each.


----------



## sweetstitches

charlinn said:


> Mary Ann, My prayers are with you!!
> 
> Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).
> 
> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!



Thank you for the prayers! 

Everything is super cute!




tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....
> 
> Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!



Fun, fun dress!  That McD fabric would sure be a hit with my boys, too.



Tweevil said:


> My word where did you get that fabric!  I need to make myself a McMuMu... I heart their fries!  Your little one is so adorable, great job!
> 
> 
> Maryann,
> I am thinking about you and sending my blessing for support and strength, just keep your chin up!  In the hosp where I work our radiologist tag everything and many are called back just to be sure!  It's not a bad thing, just very scary while waiting for the call back.  Stay positive and strong, I will be thinking about you.




Thank you for the prayers!




desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.



Definitely worth all the effort--it's gorgeous!



ireland_nicole said:


> Just got back from Christmas Carol in 3D; it was awesome!  The kids were super scared through parts of it, but the ending made it worth it to them
> Of course, we couldn't possibly go without customs, so I finally came up with something- I don't know why, but I had a devil of a time coming up with ideas for this one; I've already started my Tiana, and have alice done in my head, but just wasn't inspired on this one for some reason; I'm happy with how things came out though
> 
> Here's the two of them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly better look at Caitie's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Heathersue's hidden mickey holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close up of the hairbow: (after wearing it for 5 hours LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked better when I first put it on and fluffed it, honest.
> 
> The Mickey Christmas carol designs are from Divasduds on Etsy.  They stitched out perfectly, but definitely by far the most time consuming work I have ever, ever, done.  There were either 55 or 59 steps for the Mickey Minnie one (their book actually says Christmas Carol btw) and I think 35 for Scrooge McDuck.  I also mistakenly used a microsuede; it's much more time consuming (and fluffy) to cut, so that made it take even longer.  It took over 3 hours to get the bigger one done.  I don't think she could have made them much simpler, its just that there's a lot of detail in them, and they look great, but I was so glad I wasn't making more than one of each.



Very cute!.  I LOVE the hidden Mickey!  I think the bow is really cute too.
How old do you think you need to be to see the movie?  Even my 3-year-old is begging me to take him to it.


I am VERY, VERY frustrated.  I've spent the last 1 1/2 hours trying to print out the bowling shirt pattern.  My printer (which I've never had any problem with before) got a paper jam, and not it keeps getting paper jams.  I've taken the back off, searched for tiny pieces of paper, taken the paper tray out, rebooted it, everything I can thing of.  Then I had Rachel do everything too, since she's more mechanically inclined than I am.  I guess I'm going to have to wait until Mark gets back from his business trip tomorrow.  I really thought I was going to FINALLY get to sew this weekend.  ugh.

Guess I'll go work all that laundry that calling my name.....


----------



## SallyfromDE

sweetstitches said:


> And she didn't even wonder where all the money was coming from?  Or maybe he was hiding that too?



Supposedly he had an inheritance and had built the house they lived in before they were married. The DEA took thier home, 2 cars, his 2  boats and a $400,000  savings. It's a shame, part of the savings was from her income as was her car. 



syncsk8mom said:


> Hello ladies.....
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a really good starter/intermediate machine??  I would really like a sewing/embrodery combo machine as I know my oldest DD will be reclaiming her machine that I have currently been sewing on soon!!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



Personally, I stay away from the combos. I just figure if something happened to the one, I'd be out both while it's being fixed. But that is me. I also got a bobbin winder. I'm told that is the first thing to go on a machine. But that being said, a sewing combo would be about $2200 for an innovis 1500. I think that is one of the smallest of the combos. The hoop is a 6X10. Now there are some machines that have a 4X4 hoop. I know everyone here says to go to a larger hoop. On one hand I agree. I had hoop envy after about 6 months. BUT, I also think that I was able to learn alot from the machine. I thought it was a good starter. When I was able, I bought a larger hoop. Not the size I want, but I'm happy with what I have. Although it's new and not out of the box yet. (I get to do that tomorrow - I'm full of big plans. lol) 

Do you have sewing store near you? Most shops will trade up after a year. How old is your daughter? Kirsta is almost 9 and I got her a small Janome machine. It's a Hello Kitty model, but a good little machine. I think it was under $100.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Do you have sewing store near you? Most shops will trade up after a year. How old is your daughter? Kirsta is almost 9 and I got her a small Janome machine. It's a Hello Kitty model, but a good little machine. I think it was under $100.





How's she doing with the little Janome? Katie keeps wanting to use mine, but I'm always in the middle of work sewing. I think I was about her age when I started sewing, so I DO want to let her do more. Does she have any trouble with threading it or having it knot up?

I have an old Singer in the closet that I bought at Wal-Mart years ago before getting my own Janome. But the tension just never seems to stay right on it. I just don't know.... maybe it would be better than one of the kid machines anyway.....


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.



I love it!  I am going to start my first Feliz as soon as my machine is serviced.  I have to do to of them (matching for granddaughters) by Dec 6.  Wow....I hope they are easier than they sound.  I already have the fabric....so I am eager to jump into it.  Yours is awesome!!

Also....what pattern did you use for shirt?  That looks so cute with it.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Thanks for the compliments everybody but it really isn't up to the standards that you guys usually do.  There are sooooo many things I will do differently next time.  I put the bottom ruffle on 3 times!!!  I never got it right and I still think I made it too long.  DH & Catie love it.  I guess we are all out own worst critics.  But y'all make a girl feel good   If I get that embroidery machine for Christmas  I will be happier with the next one. 



Granna4679 said:


> ! Also....what pattern did you use for shirt?  That looks so cute with it.



The shirt is the basic uniform shirt from Gymboree.  After Gymbucks and the back to school sale it was only $4.95!!!  Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Nicole,

Love your daughters skirt for Christmas Carol?  What pattern is it?  So cute!


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Just got back from Christmas Carol in 3D; it was awesome!  The kids were super scared through parts of it, but the ending made it worth it to them



I debated and debated this afternoon and ended up not going.  It's so hard to know what they will think.  Glad to hear your guys liked it and made it through to the end. 



ireland_nicole said:


>



Oh I hope Santa is listening when I tell him 20 times a day I want a machine!!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

desparatelydisney said:


> I use Sewzanne.  She always sends them via Priority Mail and I get them about 72 hours after I order them (and that's going from CA to NC).



I have used Sewzanne as well and she ships really quick!!



Stephres said:


>



I love the kitty outfit, and you guys look great!!!



tvgirlmin said:


>



What a cute Mcdonalds outfit! 



desparatelydisney said:


>



I think your Feliz turned out great!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Personally, I stay away from the combos. I just figure if something happened to the one, I'd be out both while it's being fixed. But that is me. I also got a bobbin winder. I'm told that is the first thing to go on a machine. But that being said, a sewing combo would be about $2200 for an innovis 1500. I think that is one of the smallest of the combos. The hoop is a 6X10. Now there are some machines that have a 4X4 hoop. I know everyone here says to go to a larger hoop. On one hand I agree. I had hoop envy after about 6 months. BUT, I also think that I was able to learn alot from the machine. I thought it was a good starter. When I was able, I bought a larger hoop. Not the size I want, but I'm happy with what I have. Although it's new and not out of the box yet. (I get to do that tomorrow - I'm full of big plans. lol)
> 
> Do you have sewing store near you? Most shops will trade up after a year. How old is your daughter? Kirsta is almost 9 and I got her a small Janome machine. It's a Hello Kitty model, but a good little machine. I think it was under $100.



I agree that if you have a combo, and if something happened, you will be out both.  I have a combo, and sometimes wish I had another machine to work on other stuff while I have it embroider something.   That said, I do love my sewing/embroidery combo.   $2200 sounds really high for the Innovis 1500D.. I was just at my local brother dealer today, and looked at their machine..the Innovis 1500D was priced at $1399, and the 2500D was prices at $2399.   My daughter has been wanting to sew, and I am thinking of getting her own machine.  She probably would love the Hello Kitty machine!


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> Here's what I've been up to lately. Megan picked out this kitty cat corduroy when we were looking at Halloween costume stuff so I finally made her something with it. I used the Katrin pattern to make a jumper, which of course turned out too short. And it was too hot to put a shirt underneath it. She liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.


We are big fans of cats here so it's a good thing dd wasn't standing over my shoulder when I was looking at your photos!  I adore the fabric though haven't seen it at all in our neck of the woods.  I really like the way the pattern turned out too -- great job all around!

And very cute 60's attire.  So next year your going to don a go-go skirt and boots???

Edited to add that I thought the Angry Chicken video was hilarious.  What's more hilarious is that I just trimmed a skirt with single bias tape and it was a bit challenging.  I made it work though!



charlinn said:


> Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).
> 
> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!


Great job on everything!  I cleaned most (OK really just some) of the house today to get a clear head before sewing as well.  Then dh called (he's overseas at present) just as I was ironing some fabric to get started, then the kids wanted dinner -- the nerve of them.  Then I had to check my e-mail and here I sit.....



tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....


So cute!  What a find on that fabric.  

I have problems with my appliques sewing the same spot over too.  It doesn't do it all the time, but enough that it's plenty annoying.  I blame the feeder feet (not sure of the technical term) on my machine.  I eventually have to jerk it out and then go back and touch up the spot I jerk it out from.  It has happened for me with both the Sulky tear away and Pellon cut away medium stabilizer.




desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.


Awesome!  Love the applique and love your fabric choices.  I think that's one of the nicest Feliz's I've seen.  May have to rethink buying that pattern (but not until after our trip -- I can't handle tackling much else new right now).



ireland_nicole said:


> Just got back from Christmas Carol in 3D; it was awesome!  The kids were super scared through parts of it, but the ending made it worth it to them
> Of course, we couldn't possibly go without customs, so I finally came up with something- I don't know why, but I had a devil of a time coming up with ideas for this one; I've already started my Tiana, and have alice done in my head, but just wasn't inspired on this one for some reason; I'm happy with how things came out though
> 
> Here's the two of them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly better look at Caitie's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Heathersue's hidden mickey holly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close up of the hairbow: (after wearing it for 5 hours LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked better when I first put it on and fluffed it, honest.
> 
> The Mickey Christmas carol designs are from Divasduds on Etsy.  They stitched out perfectly, but definitely by far the most time consuming work I have ever, ever, done.  There were either 55 or 59 steps for the Mickey Minnie one (their book actually says Christmas Carol btw) and I think 35 for Scrooge McDuck.  I also mistakenly used a microsuede; it's much more time consuming (and fluffy) to cut, so that made it take even longer.  It took over 3 hours to get the bigger one done.  I don't think she could have made them much simpler, its just that there's a lot of detail in them, and they look great, but I was so glad I wasn't making more than one of each.


I LOVE the appliques and I super duper love the skirt and fabric choices    What pattern did you use for the skirt?  It is just gorgeous.  See, working full time can't slow you down!


----------



## ireland_nicole

sweetstitches said:


> Very cute!.  I LOVE the hidden Mickey!  I think the bow is really cute too.
> How old do you think you need to be to see the movie?  Even my 3-year-old is begging me to take him to it.
> 
> Guess I'll go work all that laundry that calling my name.....


hmmm, my kids are kinda scardy cats, but there are some parts that really freaked em out.  I think it's best to wait until your child understands "pretend"; even though it's animated, it's really lifelike.  A couple of the ghosts are pretty frightening, and it's enhanced by the 3d.  They rated it PG, and I think that's about right; my kids were ok in the end because they knew the basic story, and also saw the preview at the train tour so we were able to talk about it.


tvgirlmin said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Love your daughters skirt for Christmas Carol?  What pattern is it?  So cute!


It's the Peek a boo twirl pattern from YCMT.  I actually really enjoyed it, and am planning to do it again but attached to a bodice a la Shannon for a christmas dress.  Thanks for the compliment!


desparatelydisney said:


> I debated and debated this afternoon and ended up not going.  It's so hard to know what they will think.  Glad to hear your guys liked it and made it through to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope Santa is listening when I tell him 20 times a day I want a machine!!!  Beautiful!!


Me too!  Maybe you could also leave notes and pictures for him- just in case; I think Santa likes order numbers


VBAndrea said:


> I LOVE the appliques and I super duper love the skirt and fabric choices    What pattern did you use for the skirt?  It is just gorgeous.  See, working full time can't slow you down!


aww, thanks!  I feel like working has slowed me down, but I did wash material for my next two projects and I made my mom one of Carla's new tunics- love, love, love, love love it!  So I guess I haven't slowed down "too much"


----------



## Granna4679

My DD took my DGD4 to see the broadway musical of Mary Poppins today.  They said it was outstanding.  Here is the dress I made for her.  I didn't try it on her until an hour before they had to leave so it was a tad bit short but she loved it and I think it turned out really cute.  I did the applique and since I don't have an embroidery machine, a friend of mine did the wording.  (little bit on the right side didn't get to go but she felt like she had to be in the picture)


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> My DD took my DGD4 to see the broadway musical of Mary Poppins today.  They said it was outstanding.  Here is the dress I made for her.  I didn't try it on her until an hour before they had to leave so it was a tad bit short but she loved it and I think it turned out really cute.  I did the applique and since I don't have an embroidery machine, a friend of mine did the wording.  (little bit on the right side didn't get to go but she felt like she had to be in the picture)



you did GREAT!! My friend went and they love the show too!!!

where is everyone else?

we cleaned all day - having a picnic tomorrow for our Camp Promise team and we have to give our report tomorrow night at church. Our friends, the missionaries we go to help in MT, are here right now too - so its a shindig for about 40 people!!! thank goodness the weather is supposed to be exceptionally warm for November tomorrow!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tricia said:


> those are really cute.  I love how you did the Candy Canes.






busy mommy said:


> Adorable.  I love to see the customs you make, and your girls are just precious.


Thanks!!!!


HeatherSue said:


> Oh, how CUUTE!!!! I love the ruffle candy canes!!! These are just adorable!!
> 
> !


Thanks!  It was a quick and easy way to make candy canes!


tvgirlmin said:


> The candy cane pants are AWESOME!!!!  Do you mind if I copy for my daughter?


No, not at all!  I can't believe someone wants to copy me!


ncmomof2 said:


> Adorable!  I love the candy canes on the pants.  I might have to CASE that!


Go right ahead.  Thanks!


BBGirl said:


> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so when your ladies and gent are ruffling jeans do you cut off that bottom thick hem? I am thinking of trying this for a Thanksgiving outfit.  I will post some pictures of other stuff in the AM after ballet.
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cut them off.  I am still looking for a good way to do it.  I'm not sure mine look right!
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut off the thick hem and also 2.1/2 - 3" (depending on how wide I am making he ruffle).  It always has worked for me this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you attach the ruffle to the wrong side (inside) or the right side of the jeans?
> 
> I would also be interested to know what others think of the  new Christmas
> Carol movie and if it is too scary for a 5 year old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## charlinn

tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....
> 
> Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!



Omg...your model is adorable!  Love the dress as well...so cute!!


----------



## charlinn

Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!! 

I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.  

They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!

I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.  

They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!

Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!


----------



## Stephres

sweetstitches said:


> I am VERY, VERY frustrated.  I've spent the last 1 1/2 hours trying to print out the bowling shirt pattern.  My printer (which I've never had any problem with before) got a paper jam, and not it keeps getting paper jams.  I've taken the back off, searched for tiny pieces of paper, taken the paper tray out, rebooted it, everything I can thing of.  Then I had Rachel do everything too, since she's more mechanically inclined than I am.  I guess I'm going to have to wait until Mark gets back from his business trip tomorrow.  I really thought I was going to FINALLY get to sew this weekend.  ugh.



That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there? 

Hope your problem is just as easily fixed!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Just got back from Christmas Carol in 3D; it was awesome!  The kids were super scared through parts of it, but the ending made it worth it to them
> Of course, we couldn't possibly go without customs, so I finally came up with something- I don't know why, but I had a devil of a time coming up with ideas for this one; I've already started my Tiana, and have alice done in my head, but just wasn't inspired on this one for some reason; I'm happy with how things came out though
> 
> Here's the two of them together


Wow!  Those are perfect!  I'm not sure if I'll take my 3 or not.  My DS(8) would probably love it but I don't think my DD(6) would enjoy it at all and I'm not sure how interested my DD(10) would be in it.  Maybe I should take just my DS-he could use a special date with Mom.



Granna4679 said:


> My DD took my DGD4 to see the broadway musical of Mary Poppins today.  They said it was outstanding.  Here is the dress I made for her.  I didn't try it on her until an hour before they had to leave so it was a tad bit short but she loved it and I think it turned out really cute.  I did the applique and since I don't have an embroidery machine, a friend of mine did the wording.  (little bit on the right side didn't get to go but she felt like she had to be in the picture)


Love your Mary Poppins!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there?



Did Scrappy get blamed?


----------



## billwendy

charlinn said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!!
> 
> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!



WOO HOO good for you!! Im like that too - you just hope people will like things you make!!!

Im trying to embroider a tshirt for my friends little boy's 1st bday - got a cute embroidery firetruck with a big 1 (all stitched  for 4x4). Well, I went to do it on the shirt - 1 layer of thick tear away, topped with a thin layer of wash away over the shirt, shirt pinned to tear away (I just cannot do hooping and center it right) -its  a size 18 mos shirt. So, It looks good until I take it out, and I notice it kinda made a little wrinkle/fold along the outside of the 1 and there was a long hole!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong??? I used a ballpoint needle too....grrrrrrrrrr.....Marah and I were thinking my tension is too tight  maybe????? what else do you think????


----------



## charlinn

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO good for you!! Im like that too - you just hope people will like things you make!!!
> 
> Im trying to embroider a tshirt for my friends little boy's 1st bday - got a cute embroidery firetruck with a big 1 (all stitched  for 4x4). Well, I went to do it on the shirt - 1 layer of thick tear away, topped with a thin layer of wash away over the shirt, shirt pinned to tear away (I just cannot do hooping and center it right) -its  a size 18 mos shirt. So, It looks good until I take it out, and I notice it kinda made a little wrinkle/fold along the outside of the 1 and there was a long hole!!!!!!!!! What did I do wrong??? I used a ballpoint needle too....grrrrrrrrrr.....Marah and I were thinking my tension is too tight  maybe????? what else do you think????



Oh...that is such a bummer.  I wish I knew what it could have been, that is so furstrating.  I do all my applique's with my basic sewing machine by hand.  I don't have an embroidery machine...although it's on my wish list!!  I am sure someone on here can help you


----------



## Family Loves Disney

This post will probably get yanked, but I am desparate.  I went to ebay trying to find my contact who made Madison and Justin's outfits the last time we went to WDW.  Unable to find her!  We are going to be there in February, can someone PM with info on somebody who can make me some outfits (not just for the kids, but tshirts for me and dh too) without costing me an arm and leg?  TIA


----------



## tvgirlmin

Thanks for the pattern info, Nicole!  I am off to youcanmakethis to pick that skirt pattern up!

And thanks for all the kudos on the McFrock!  That is my favorite dress I have made so far, but whatever is the latest tends to be my favorite - go figure...

I was working on tutu's for two lil gals birthday's this week, and embroidering their names on some ribbon.  Not sure how I managed to do it, but I think I stripped the bolt on my hoop for my brother machine!  Ugggh....

Do you all know of a way to fix this, or am I gonna have to buy a new hoop?  I hate to buy a new one, as I haven't used this one that much!  I wasn't even being rough with it, I am not sure how I stripped it.  I turned it to release the tension, and all the sudden it kind of popped and acted like it was stripped.  I jimmied it enough to finish the ribbon, but it wasn't acting right...

Here are the tutu's that did the damage, but they are for two of the sweetest little gals -


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> Did Scrappy get blamed?



 He causes a lot of trouble, but even I couldn't blame him for that one!

Remember, this is his innocent face...


----------



## Ela1972

Hello,
I am not very good at sewing. When we were at the world in March bought a Jasmine outfit for DD4.

Nearly all the sequins have come off (this was in 2 weeks!) can anyone tell me the quickest and easiest way to put them back on. Needs to be as permenant as possible as I don't want to have to keep doing it.

Thanks for any advice I receive
Ela


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

charlinn said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!!
> 
> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!



wow!  Congrats!  That's exciting!   did you say that you are doing all of those appliques by hand?!

someone just approached me about making something for their two girls to wear to disney because she has seen the things I have made for mine.  i think she just wants something simple though.


----------



## charlinn

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> wow!  Congrats!  That's exciting!   did you say that you are doing all of those appliques by hand?!
> 
> someone just approached me about making something for their two girls to wear to disney because she has seen the things I have made for mine.  i think she just wants something simple though.



Haha...yes all by hand  LOL!! I must be crazy!  But who passes an opportunity up like that?  

I am going to do it in an assembly line kinda fashion!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Family Loves Disney said:


> This post will probably get yanked, but I am desparate.  I went to ebay trying to find my contact who made Madison and Justin's outfits the last time we went to WDW.  Unable to find her!  We are going to be there in February, can someone PM with info on somebody who can make me some outfits (not just for the kids, but tshirts for me and dh too) without costing me an arm and leg?  TIA




Do you have a record of who you sent payment to for that trip, maybe in your Paypal or email history???) She might not be on that site any more, but she might still sew for others directly. Just be careful. It's hard to find inexpensive and good quality in the same place. If you can use someone you're familiar with, it's safer.

Good luck!


----------



## mom2rtk

Stephres said:


> That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there?
> 
> Hope your problem is just as easily fixed!







For us, it was cracker crumbs!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfan2

Just checking in here... WOW.. I haven't been able to search through ALL the pages yet  but wondering if there is a thread or link that shows all completed projects.  I am really intersted in seeing everyone's Disney quilts. I am thinking of tackling this project and want to do different Disney character appliques. Any suggestions where to start looking.


----------



## summerrluvv

You ladies are soo talented! I made a halloween pillow case last month on a little kid sewing machine and it looks cute, but holy crappola job I did LOL

Does anyone know of a site that sells homemade chrismas dresses w/ applique's on them and matching hairbows and socks? I found something on ebay, but I'm not 100% crazy about it.  I know there has to be a website out there w/ this kind of stuff!  DD has a charity xmas pageant next month and I don't want to do the typical frilly xmas dress for it.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Stephres said:


> He causes a lot of trouble, but even I couldn't blame him for that one!
> 
> Remember, this is his innocent face...



Too Cute!  I love this little guy!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

Granna4679 said:


> My DD took my DGD4 to see the broadway musical of Mary Poppins today.  They said it was outstanding.  Here is the dress I made for her.  I didn't try it on her until an hour before they had to leave so it was a tad bit short but she loved it and I think it turned out really cute.  I did the applique and since I don't have an embroidery machine, a friend of mine did the wording.  (little bit on the right side didn't get to go but she felt like she had to be in the picture)



That is AWESOME!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> hmmm, my kids are kinda scardy cats, but there are some parts that really freaked em out.  I think it's best to wait until your child understands "pretend"; even though it's animated, it's really lifelike.  A couple of the ghosts are pretty frightening, and it's enhanced by the 3d.  They rated it PG, and I think that's about right; my kids were ok in the end because they knew the basic story, and also saw the preview at the train tour so we were able to talk about it.



Thanks for the review.  I think it's a "no" for my 3-year-old and still deciding on the 6-year-old.



charlinn said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!!
> 
> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!



That is so, so cool!  Congratulations!



Stephres said:


> That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there?
> 
> Hope your problem is just as easily fixed!



  I hope not, but you knows.  In this house, that could definitely be a possibility.  Or even more likely, a lego.


----------



## Family Loves Disney

mom2rtk said:


> Do you have a record of who you sent payment to for that trip, maybe in your Paypal or email history???) She might not be on that site any more, but she might still sew for others directly. Just be careful. It's hard to find inexpensive and good quality in the same place. If you can use someone you're familiar with, it's safer.
> 
> Good luck!



Yes, I do have a record of the person who did my other outfits.  I tried emailing her and all of her emails have come back unknown address.  I really loved her outfits and they were very affordable and she lived close to me approximately 2-3 hours away.  Unfortunately, I have lost her mailing address and phone number.  I can try to look it up from my paypal account.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> He causes a lot of trouble, but even I couldn't blame him for that one!
> 
> Remember, this is his innocent face...


There is that adorable Scrappy!  He is so sweet and I am sure the cat did it!


----------



## tricia

disneyfan2 said:


> Just checking in here... WOW.. I haven't been able to search through ALL the pages yet  but wondering if there is a thread or link that shows all completed projects.  I am really intersted in seeing everyone's Disney quilts. I am thinking of tackling this project and want to do different Disney character appliques. Any suggestions where to start looking.



If you check the first page there is a group photobucket account that lots post pics of their projects to.  Can;t say that there are any Disney quilts there tho.


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> The shirt is the basic uniform shirt from Gymboree.  After Gymbucks and the back to school sale it was only $4.95!!!  Couldn't pass that up.



Awesome deal!


----------



## Granna4679

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Thanks!  It was a quick and easy way to make candy canes!
> 
> No, not at all!  I can't believe someone wants to copy me!
> 
> Go right ahead.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> BBGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't cut them off.  I am still looking for a good way to do it.  I'm not sure mine look right!
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attach the ruffle to the wrong side (inside) or the right side of the jeans?
> 
> I would also be interested to know what others think of the  new Christmas
> Carol movie and if it is too scary for a 5 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attach the ruffle as I would any garment...ride sides together.  Then I turn down ruffle and top stitch on the jeans so the ruffles stays laying down.  I hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## desparatelydisney

VBAndrea said:


> Awesome!  Love the applique and love your fabric choices.  I think that's one of the nicest Feliz's I've seen.  May have to rethink buying that pattern (but not until after our trip -- I can't handle tackling much else new right now).



You are making me blush 



ireland_nicole said:


> Me too!  Maybe you could also leave notes and pictures for him- just in case; I think Santa likes order numbers



I think I'm gonna email him some web links too....never hurts to be clear 



charlinn said:


> She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!



THAT IS AWESOME!!!  I am so happy for you!  I love how "The DISboutiquers" are here for the good and the bad and always prop you up!!


----------



## Keurigirl

*Anyone want any business??*

 I have someone who wants to buy some replicas (or similar outfits) to some I've made for my daughter. I don't sew for others (plus I'm 8 weeks from giving birth) so I was wondering if any of you were interested in picking up some business. They are easy outfits. PM me if interested!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> How's she doing with the little Janome? Katie keeps wanting to use mine, but I'm always in the middle of work sewing. I think I was about her age when I started sewing, so I DO want to let her do more. Does she have any trouble with threading it or having it knot up?



She does pretty good with the Janome. I wish it had a light!! That bugs me. There was another model that was a little more. I think there is a regular Janome that is the same version as the Hello Kitty. I got it for her for the same reason, she only wanted to sew when I was. 



Stephres said:


> That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there?
> 
> Hope your problem is just as easily fixed!



We found a sandwich on the VCR once.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Nope- it is all connected world wide!! Some people are sending them to me to help my little tiny new church's goal of filling 25 boxes. Bill and I felt that God was leading us to this new little church to see if we can help them in some way! So, this was something, that would also benefit children around the world, that I thought I could help accomplish. But dropping them off at a center near you is AWESOME too!! I think that is what April is doing too, arent you April? Thanks so much for asking!!
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!


Hi Wendy, Yes, we are bringing our box to Jackson with us and just dropping it off there.  It would be faster that way.  Wendy, you are so nice to think of that client.  Let me know what I can do to help.  I am on a very strict budget until I get the machine paid for but I will do what I can.


Stephres said:


> Oh, and I usually use the Angry Chicken video for attaching bias tape but I thought I could manage it without watching the video. Of course I used single fold bias tape which does not work! I felt so silly when I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Anyway, here is Jacob and I last night on our way to the mother/son dance. It was 60s theme so he picked out some crazy batik and I made him a vest and myself a tunic (both Carla patterns). We got lots of compliments but did not win best dressed. A note for anyone attending a 60s theme  a go-go dance outfit with those boots wins every time! They were so cute.


I love the pictures of your family and you for halloween, it was a quick flash back for me.  The top/jumper is too cute.



charlinn said:


> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!


Love the outfits, you have mad skilz!  The bell dress is beautiful.  A clean house always helps before sewing.  



tvgirlmin said:


> The McFrock - Emmy loves McDonalds, so couldn't pass this material up!  My good camera is being repaired, and this one took crappy pics - the colors are really vibrant on the dress, like the first pic of just the top - not washed out, like the ones of my lil lady wearing it!


Super Job on the dress!  


Tweevil said:


> Is it *wrong* that I have my neices giagantic 16th birthday cake to do (which I can't get into - black, neon, and graffiti?!?) and ALL I WANT to do is stitch out my UBER fantastic designs I just got from Heather the Fantastic?
> 
> *Sigh* - off to play with Fondant so I can get this thing done.  Maybe I can squeek out a snowflake towel or two before I go set up.... *sigh*
> 
> ​


No not wrong at all.  But work first then play.  Do post pictures of the cake if you would please.


desparatelydisney said:


> After 2 weeks, 3 broken needles, and a bunch of dry-rotten thread (don't ask)...my first Feliz is complete.  The applique certainly isn't up to HeatherSue's standards, but I am happy with it.


Amazing work.  I just don't know how you with girls do all this work on the dresses?  It is beautiful.


ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the two of them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly better look at Caitie's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Heathersue's hidden mickey holly:


Nicole you have must have the patience of a saint to stitch that out.  Good for you and super job.  Funny how we must have customs for every occasion now isn't it?  Your work is amazing.


----------



## bear_mom

Question if you have ever made pj's for you kids:

I bought some flannel and fleece to make some pj's for my dd's but when I went to cut out the flannel it had on the side that it wasn't for children's pajamas. I know it is because it isn't fire retardant fabric. Is something you ever worry about? 

Emily


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Could someone please help me with how to make this idea????  My mom likes wall hangings and keep asking me to learn to quilt.  This is my fakie quilt until I have time to learn.

I have the top piece with the kings, batting and bottom.  

How do I put it all together and onto a branch as a wall hanging?  I want to stitch out the words and do some outline but don't know if I do with the backing on or just to the batting????


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

bear_mom said:


> Question if you have ever made pj's for you kids:
> 
> I bought some flannel and fleece to make some pj's for my dd's but when I went to cut out the flannel it had on the side that it wasn't for children's pajamas. I know it is because it isn't fire retardant fabric. Is something you ever worry about?
> 
> Emily



I don't worry about it, I think it's a CYA thing for the manufacturer.  I know my kids won't spontaneously combust, and they know better than to play with fire.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Could someone please help me with how to make this idea????  My mom likes wall hangings and keep asking me to learn to quilt.  This is my fakie quilt until I have time to learn.
> 
> I have the top piece with the kings, batting and bottom.
> 
> How do I put it all together and onto a branch as a wall hanging?  I want to stitch out the words and do some outline but don't know if I do with the backing on or just to the batting????




You'll want to put the backing, batting and top together (think of it like a batting sandwich), pin well (safety pins work best if doing by hand) and quilt through all the layers.  After you're done quilting, baste the outside edges together, about 1/4" from the cut edge, and then stitch down the binding, bias works best.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> My DD took my DGD4 to see the broadway musical of Mary Poppins today.  They said it was outstanding.  Here is the dress I made for her.  I didn't try it on her until an hour before they had to leave so it was a tad bit short but she loved it and I think it turned out really cute.  I did the applique and since I don't have an embroidery machine, a friend of mine did the wording.  (little bit on the right side didn't get to go but she felt like she had to be in the picture)


So cute!


charlinn said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!!
> 
> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!


Congrats!  That's awesome news!


lovesdumbo said:


> Wow!  Those are perfect!  I'm not sure if I'll take my 3 or not.  My DS(8) would probably love it but I don't think my DD(6) would enjoy it at all and I'm not sure how interested my DD(10) would be in it.  Maybe I should take just my DS-he could use a special date with Mom.


thanks for the compliment, you're entirely too sweet!  As far as the movie, I definitely wouldn't take the 3 year old, but would probably take the 8 and 10 year old.  Trust me, this ain't your mama's Christmas Carol; it's right up a 10 y/o alley.  There are a couple of parts that are really scary; pm me if you want need a warning as to when those are.  I really think as long as they completely understand the difference between fantasy and reality (which for most kids is between 6 and 7 or so...) and know the story a bit, they'll enjoy it overall.  The 3D was amazing!!


tvgirlmin said:


> Thanks for the pattern info, Nicole!  I am off to youcanmakethis to pick that skirt pattern up!
> 
> And thanks for all the kudos on the McFrock!  That is my favorite dress I have made so far, but whatever is the latest tends to be my favorite - go figure...
> 
> I was working on tutu's for two lil gals birthday's this week, and embroidering their names on some ribbon.  Not sure how I managed to do it, but I think I stripped the bolt on my hoop for my brother machine!  Ugggh....
> 
> Do you all know of a way to fix this, or am I gonna have to buy a new hoop?  I hate to buy a new one, as I haven't used this one that much!  I wasn't even being rough with it, I am not sure how I stripped it.  I turned it to release the tension, and all the sudden it kind of popped and acted like it was stripped.  I jimmied it enough to finish the ribbon, but it wasn't acting right...
> 
> Here are the tutu's that did the damage, but they are for two of the sweetest little gals -


Sorry about your hoop- could you call your local dealer and see if just the screw is available as a part?  I love the tutus and you'll love the peekaboo pattern!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Wendy, Yes, we are bringing our box to Jackson with us and just dropping it off there.  It would be faster that way.  Wendy, you are so nice to think of that client.  Let me know what I can do to help.  I am on a very strict budget until I get the machine paid for but I will do what I can.
> 
> Nicole you have must have the patience of a saint to stitch that out.  Good for you and super job.  Funny how we must have customs for every occasion now isn't it?  Your work is amazing.


I'm completely blaming you for my current obsessive hoop envy.  I almost wish I hadn't gotten a full time job, because I keep thinking that buying a machine, like, oh, say, yours is a necessity once I can afford it.  I talked to DH, and when we're debt free except for the mortgage again (hopefully w/in the next 9 months) I can go for it- my plan is to buy a machine with the biggest darn hoop I can find- because 5x7 just isn't big enough. LOL  I'm about  the patience comment; I'd show it to my DH, but I might never get him back up off the floor; I'm so the least patient person I know.  Thankfully, I'm also stubborn, and there was no way we were going to that movie without customs


MinnieVanMom said:


> Could someone please help me with how to make this idea????  My mom likes wall hangings and keep asking me to learn to quilt.  This is my fakie quilt until I have time to learn.
> 
> I have the top piece with the kings, batting and bottom.
> 
> How do I put it all together and onto a branch as a wall hanging?  I want to stitch out the words and do some outline but don't know if I do with the backing on or just to the batting????



I don't quilt much, but when I do I baste together my sandwich including my backing, and then quilt that.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am finally all caught up and I have loved everything posted.  I need to upload my pictures from my trip.  We got back Wednesday evening and I have been busy busy busy ever since we came home.

I hope to get a minute or two tomorrow to post some pictures of our trip.

I should just say that the Halloween party was so much fun!!!  We loved it, even thought we were sweating like crazy it was so hot that evening.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thank Disboutique friends so much.  I was lucky that last week I did check out a quilting book from the library with the same instructions you gave me.  You could all write a book too.  

I think I will wait for the machine to come home from the shop and use it for this project.  For now I shall just cut the batting and pin.


----------



## BBGirl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank Disboutique friends so much.  I was lucky that last week I did check out a quilting book from the library with the same instructions you gave me.  You could all write a book too.
> 
> I think I will wait for the machine to come home from the shop and use it for this project.  For now I shall just cut the batting and pin.



If you need pictures www.youcanquiltthis.com has finishing quilts under the quilting101 tab.
HTH


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NEXT: Do I stitch by hand the words and around the people or use a machine?


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> NEXT: Do I stitch by hand the words and around the people or use a machine?




I do quite a bit of quilting.  A lot of people swear by machine quilting but I love the hand quilting.  It is therapeutic for me, very relaxing.  And if the whole thing is pinned with safety pins, it is very hard to machine stitch it.


----------



## woodkins

Does anyone know how to make beaded/jewled snap clips or have instructions they would be willing to share with me? My dd 7 is officially too old for hairbows  and is growing out her bangs, so I am looking for a way to spice up the snap clips that she is wearing to hold them back. I would like to wrap them with swarovski crystals or cats eye beads. I know they have directions on YCMT.com but I would have to buy a package of mulitiple bow instructions and I already have all of those, just not the one I need!

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## princesskayla

sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.



Thinking of you.



birdie757 said:


> I can't wait to show off my dresses when we get back...so watch out on Wed night!



Can't wait to see them! Have fun!



billwendy said:


> Praying for you - whew what a time you are having...
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!



I think that would be wonderful!!



charlinn said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on my outfits!!  I have been having so much fun lately, I just wish I could quit my job and do this full time!!!
> 
> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!



How great! Super excited for you!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am finally all caught up and I have loved everything posted.  I need to upload my pictures from my trip.  We got back Wednesday evening and I have been busy busy busy ever since we came home.
> 
> I hope to get a minute or two tomorrow to post some pictures of our trip.
> 
> I should just say that the Halloween party was so much fun!!!  We loved it, even thought we were sweating like crazy it was so hot that evening.



Pictures as soon as possible please!!


Thanks for the Christmas ideas. I know one thing.. fake fur will be involved. I will post pistures when I finally get around to creating it!!


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Wendy, Yes, we are bringing our box to Jackson with us and just dropping it off there.  It would be faster that way.  Wendy, you are so nice to think of that client.  Let me know what I can do to help.  I am on a very strict budget until I get the machine paid for but I will do what I can.



Hi April - thanks so much!! What do you think about doing a top with her, or should I try a skirt? I will have her do as much as she can. It may take us a few weeks, but thats okay, right? I know she loves Ariel, Jasmine and Minnie. I was thinking I could look in my stash to see if I had something she liked. She is really a SWEETHEART!! I totally adore her. I know that other kids think that she is very annoying, so she really doesn have any friends - sometimes she calls me her bestest friend....



Stephres said:


> He causes a lot of trouble, but even I couldn't blame him for that one!
> 
> Remember, this is his innocent face...



Scrappy!!! Where have you been ? Zoey says "woof"!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too




it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!


----------



## 2cutekidz

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!



LOVE it!!  Is it flannel??


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!

My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.

I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!

Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi guys,
Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).

So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.  





Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....


----------



## MouseTriper

*i miss you guys!!!! *


----------



## kathyell

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.



If the speech issues that led you to getting help for her speech also cause her to have trouble expressing herself, the behavior issues you describe could be a venting of the frustration she feels by wanting to say things but having trouble getting the right words out. Or, it could just be a case of the threes.  Mine is about to turn four and we have our tantrummy moments at my house too. Sometimes her...sometimes me! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> (snipped Tiana fabric)



OOOOH! Want. There is also a different Tiana fabric on Hancock's website, don't know if it'll be in the stores too, but I believe I will be finding out tomorrow when I go out looking for some Princess and the Frog fabricky goodness!

And, I have a finished object! It's a shirtdressy kind of thing that I can't decide if she'll wear with leggings or tights. It might depend on the weather.





(To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089082974_ebc40b18b7_m.jpg instead.)





(To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089083304_51d67d2686_m.jpg instead.)

A few thank yous for this project. First, Teresa helped me find this fabric when I just innocently commented that I liked it but couldn't find it anywhere. Thank you for that! And also a thank you to my ruffler, because I would have pulled my hair out trying to do that ruffle any other way.

Oh! And I may still add a tie in the back or maybe a strip of elastic sewn on the underside shirring-style to give it a little more shape. Opinions? I'm not sure. I kind of like it semi-flowy, too.


----------



## dancer_mom

> charlinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Ann, My prayers are with you!!
> 
> Here is the Minnie Xmas Dress/Top I made for my daughter for our trip to DL in 2 weeks (from today).  Yay!!!  OMG...I have a couple more outfits to do...for her and for two other little ones that are coming with another family!  Nothing like waiting till the last minute.  Oh, and something else I recently did (not disney).
> 
> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
Click to expand...



I LOVE these tutus.  I really want to do a few tutus as Christmas gifts this year... it seems like all of my friends have toddler girls... I downloaded the free filled tutu pattern but I really like these styles as well - they are so cute.
So just wondering where you two got patterns from?  Did you make it up?  How did you add the embellishments at the bottom and such.  If either of you could point me in the right direction I would love it - thanks!!


----------



## VBAndrea

woodkins said:


> Does anyone know how to make beaded/jewled snap clips or have instructions they would be willing to share with me? My dd 7 is officially too old for hairbows  and is growing out her bangs, so I am looking for a way to spice up the snap clips that she is wearing to hold them back. I would like to wrap them with swarovski crystals or cats eye beads. I know they have directions on YCMT.com but I would have to buy a package of mulitiple bow instructions and I already have all of those, just not the one I need!
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


This site has instructions for beaded bobby pins using beads and wire you wrap around the bobby pin -- hopefully you could do the same on a hair clip.
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/beaded_bobby_pins.html



GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.


If she is drinking constantly she needs to be checked for diabetes.  Has she had a blood sugar test done?  High and low blood sugars could account for some of the mood swings.
My dd HAD terrible mood swings as well from about 1 year to 4 years old.  I can't exactly pin point what caused it, but she has some minor sensory issues as well (tags on clothes bother her, she has to wear a t-shirt under a peassant top I appliqued for her, the fabric on her Halloween costume bothered her, etc.).  So she has something going on, but alot of her behaviour boils down to attention.  We tried everything with her and I think we finally figured it out so that her drastic mood swings and hateful behaviour are now minified.  The best way for us to handle her her bad moods are to give her what we call "alone time."  We do this instead of a time out.  We usually give her two options.  One is to sit in the office and watch the aquarium ( we have a huge salt water aquarioum so fish watching is relaxing) the other is to go to her room and close the door and sit on her bed and read/look at books.  Those have worked best for us.  We can't put her in a regular time out b/c she won't stay and she will scream and get more and more worked up.  She says hateful things and she will pinch, bite, kick, etc.  

Our dd is extremely articulate and smart, but in the case of your dd she may have some issues as well with not being able to express herself clearly.  Hopefully the speech therapy can help with some of that.  And at a younger age alone time for your dd may be best accomplished by you sitting with her and cuddling and just taking a break (our dd wouldn't always let us do that though).

Now that our dd is older we can take some more extreme action.  Like when she told me she hated me and didn't want me to be her mother anymore I took the weekend off (dh was home to take care of her).  And when she locked herself into her bedroom and wouldn't open the door I took the door off for a week.  Idle threats don't work with this child until after something with impact has happened.

When my daughter is sweet she's a doll and soooo loveable.  But she can easily misbehave and have foul moods as well.  Either age is improving things or our learning how best to handle her is.  She really thrives on attention and compliments though and I always remember from my psychology class that if a child isn't praised or rewarded for positive behaviour they will perform negative behaviour to get attention b/c all they want is attention.  

So in a nutshell, give loads of praise and positive attention.  It may not solve any problems depending on your dd's issues, but it surely won't hurt.  Also, mandate that your ped investigate the excessive thirst -- it IS abnormal.  And also, you know your own child best, so if you feel a psychological evaluation is necessary push for one as well.  It may help give you some answers or set your mind at ease.  You're the mother -- you're with your child constantly and you obviously know things aren't quite right.  Don't settle for "no" with the pediatrician.


----------



## princesskayla

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.




 I know it frustating to know that something is not right and no one listens to you. My son had a severe speech delay (spoke at a 1 1/2 level at age 5) It took me 3.5 years to get someone to listen. Like VBAndrea said, I would go to the pedi with the specific complaint of "drinking all the time". That could be a symptom of underlying medical problems and could also help explain some of the behavior issues. At the the very least the pedi should check her blood sugar. Here hoping that you get your issues resolved soon!! I will be thinking and praying for you!!




Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



Very nice. I love Heather's designs as well. I have all of her Christmas designs but I have stitched them out yet. 

I see that you have a Futura. Do you like it? I am not all that impressed with mine. I just got it and I can't seem to get the appliques to work right. If I take the hoop off my machine, it is a crapshoot if I will get the design to stitch out correctly. 85% of the time the design is moved and I can't get it back in line. I have ruined many a good shirts with this problem. 
I know just cut away with hoop still in the machine. Any ideas??



dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE these tutus.  I really want to do a few tutus as Christmas gifts this year... it seems like all of my friends have toddler girls... I downloaded the free filled tutu pattern but I really like these styles as well - they are so cute.
> So just wondering where you two got patterns from?  Did you make it up?  How did you add the embellishments at the bottom and such.  If either of you could point me in the right direction I would love it - thanks!!



Here is the link you need!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367
That's how I learned (and how to make bows too)


----------



## GoofyG

I use to say part of her frustration was because she couldn't comunicate to well.  But last night I had her in bed and and she was so mad and angry, I could hear her through her door.  She was ANGRY, then about 30min later was crying for me.  I finally got ehr calmed downed, and she slept in my bed.  That's what is so strange aboutt he mood swings.  She can be fine, then next thing we know it she is mad and gets angry.  I've also noticed DS ahs ahd some bite marks on him.  I'm NOT around when this is happening.  So i don't know if she has done it, or if his cousin who is 3wks younger then him doing this.  She does bite, but hasn't bit him before, just her sister.  I'm just concerned she will have one of these anger fits at school,a nd it won't be good.


----------



## princessmom29

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.



The mood swings and constant drinking really is textbook for Diabetics. The mood swings are due to blood sugar changing rapidly. I had a roomate once who was daibetic and i could catch an oncoming crash b/c she was normally really sweet and sort or retiring, but would get snappy and loud when she was crashing. I would definitely insist on a glucose tolerance test, even if her blood sugar is normal during an office visit. Some people only show up on the 5 hour test.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!



Love this!  I need to go hunting for some.  I have Princess T pillowcases to make a vida with but I would like some of this too!



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



so cute!  These towels would make a great gift.  I always eye those embroidered towels they make downtown hollywood studios and have never bought them.  If I could talk my DH into buying me an embroidery machine, I ocould make my own! Heather's designs are so great!


----------



## tricia

I'm way behind again.



bear_mom said:


> Question if you have ever made pj's for you kids:
> 
> I bought some flannel and fleece to make some pj's for my dd's but when I went to cut out the flannel it had on the side that it wasn't for children's pajamas. I know it is because it isn't fire retardant fabric. Is something you ever worry about?
> 
> Emily



I think about that sometimes too.    But was afraid to ask.  But, I keep making PJ pants, so I guess it doesn't worry me too much.



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



Cute, I always tell myself that I don't need an emb. machine cause my kids are too big, then you guys go and post cute stuff that is not just for kids.



kathyell said:


> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089082974_ebc40b18b7_m.jpg instead.)
> 
> .



Great job.



tvgirlmin said:


>



What great tutus.  The girls will love them.



Granna4679 said:


>



very pretty



charlinn said:


> I couldn't remember if I posted this Belle Pic - It is my FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  Now off to clean my house to I can have a clear head to sew!!!



Great outfits.  The lighting is just perfect on that Belle pic.




tvgirlmin said:


> !



Great McFrock.  My DS8 loves McDonald's too, But I'm pretty sure he is 'too cool' for that fabric. LOL



desparatelydisney said:


>



Great job.  I am way too chicken to try that pattern.  I have ordered the Vida pattern, and will attempt that, but the Feliz still scares me.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's the two of them together



Those look awesome.  That is a heck of a lot of steps tho.



Stephres said:


>



Love the kitty cat outfit, and great sixties costumes.


----------



## tricia

OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.

Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:















One for a Big Give:





One a coworker bought to give as a gift:


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> If she is drinking constantly she needs to be checked for diabetes.  Has she had a blood sugar test done?  High and low blood sugars could account for some of the mood swings.




I thought the same thing immediately. Is it time to consider a new pediatrician? You need someone supporting you, not someone you have to drag along with you. Trust your instincts!


----------



## gulf breeze

I've asked for help on the budget board but I thought I'd ask here also... does anyone have the American girl doll Kirstens quilt? AG is sold out but I can make it if I know the size. I need to know how big it is over all and how big are the little squares and edge. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!



I see a trip to Hancock's in my very near future!


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:



Very nice! Can I ask what kind of interfacing you use on the bag itself and the handle?


----------



## sweetstitches

princesskayla said:


> Thinking of you.



Thank you!




Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



Those are cute.  I should practice on some dishtowels; maybe I'd get more comfortable with hooping.



princessmom29 said:


> The mood swings and constant drinking really is textbook for Diabetics. The mood swings are due to blood sugar changing rapidly. I had a roomate once who was daibetic and i could catch an oncoming crash b/c she was normally really sweet and sort or retiring, but would get snappy and loud when she was crashing. I would definitely insist on a glucose tolerance test, even if her blood sugar is normal during an office visit. Some people only show up on the 5 hour test.



I really have to say I agree with this.  Better to get her checked out and find out it's nothing, than to let it go and wish you had done something sooner.  Listen to your instincts.



I STILL can't get the bowling shirt to print.  It gets to page 26 and then jams.  Even printing pages individually isn't working.  I'm going to try hooking a different computer up to the printer today and see if that helps.


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> Very nice! Can I ask what kind of interfacing you use on the bag itself and the handle?



I use the Decor Bond by Pellon on the lining and the fashion fabric.  I haven't used anything on the handles, but sometimes I feel I should.


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> I use the Decor Bond by Pellon on the lining and the fashion fabric.  I haven't used anything on the handles, but sometimes I feel I should.




I ask because I did a couple of custom Halloween treat bags to match costumes. I don't like anything iron on for things like this, and tried some sew in interfacing for the handles. They had nice body, but probably too much, because it has to be folded over. Maybe I should not fold the handle fabric, but use 2 thicknesses of fabric, so I can use a single thickness of interfacing......

Thanks!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!





I have not bought fabric in a long time.  I have no time to sew, so I keep making myself walk away from the fabric store.  however....this is prretty tempting.  I can totally see wearing this to the movie  and then for our Disney trip in January.


----------



## tvgirlmin

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Bags!  I love all of them!  Great job!


----------



## woodkins

Is that Tiana fabric available online? We don't have Hancock's here and when I search it online I don't see it  If someone can post a link I would really appreciate it!


----------



## charlinn

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Great job.  They all look great!!!  I have thought about making myself a bag  If you don't mind sharing, What pattern do you use?


----------



## tricia

tvgirlmin said:


> Awesome Bags!  I love all of them!  Great job!



Thank you.



charlinn said:


> Wow!  Great job.  They all look great!!!  I have thought about making myself a bag  If you don't mind sharing, What pattern do you use?



Thanks.  It is the Aivilo Pocket Handbag from YCMT.  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/The-Aivilo-Pocket-Handbag.htm

It goes together really well, and is easy to create in any size.


----------



## tvgirlmin

dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE these tutus.  I really want to do a few tutus as Christmas gifts this year... it seems like all of my friends have toddler girls... I downloaded the free filled tutu pattern but I really like these styles as well - they are so cute.
> So just wondering where you two got patterns from?  Did you make it up?  How did you add the embellishments at the bottom and such.  If either of you could point me in the right direction I would love it - thanks!!



I can't find the original directions I had for making these, but this gals blog is really similiar:

http://www.sweetnsassygirls.com/2008/11/how-to-make-halter-tutu-dress-version-2.html

The only difference in hers and mine is I use two layers of each color, where she uses one - so each knot is four layers thick, not two.

For the embellishments, I use good old hot glue!  Works like a charm.  I hand sew things like the bead necklaces to the tutu's, so they are easy to remove if the child doesn't like them.

I highly recommend the one inch no-roll elastic, too!  Thick, works great, and gives your tutu a nice look.

Have fun making the tutu's - it is addictive!  My daughter wears them for everything.  I have the directions for the filled tutu, too - I wanna try it next!


----------



## sweetstitches

Yeah!  I hooked another computer up to the printer and I was able to print out the pattern!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Yeah!  I hooked another computer up to the printer and I was able to print out the pattern!!!



Is the printer still broken?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a coworker bought to give as a gift:


Those are just beyond wonderful.  I think people who can make bags have amazing talent.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Those are just beyond wonderful.  I think people who can make bags have amazing talent.



Thanks April.  And that is too funny.  I find bags and quilts a bit easier, cause you don't have to worry about fit.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....


Oh please show a picture of the cake too!  I love the towels.  I plan to buy the water solvy at the JoAnn's sale.  Did you use it on the top of the towels?  And then sticky under and float?  I ask because I get to robes for Christmas and don't have a clue.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!


I didn't see that on Saturday but it is cute.  Great find.


----------



## bear_mom

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a coworker bought to give as a gift:



Those are great!

Emily


----------



## dancer_mom

> gulf breeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked for help on the budget board but I thought I'd ask here also... does anyone have the American girl doll Kirstens quilt? AG is sold out but I can make it if I know the size. I need to know how big it is over all and how big are the little squares and edge. Any help would be great. Thanks!
Click to expand...


I am not sure but I might.  My stuff is in the closet and my baby is sleeping in there right now.  I will look as soon as possible.  HOpe you find out in the meantime

[





> QUOTE=tvgirlmin;34263648]I can't find the original directions I had for making these, but this gals blog is really similiar:
> 
> http://www.sweetnsassygirls.com/2008/11/how-to-make-halter-tutu-dress-version-2.html
> 
> The only difference in hers and mine is I use two layers of each color, where she uses one - so each knot is four layers thick, not two.
> 
> For the embellishments, I use good old hot glue!  Works like a charm.  I hand sew things like the bead necklaces to the tutu's, so they are easy to remove if the child doesn't like them.
> 
> I highly recommend the one inch no-roll elastic, too!  Thick, works great, and gives your tutu a nice look.
> 
> Have fun making the tutu's - it is addictive!  My daughter wears them for everything.  I have the directions for the filled tutu, too - I wanna try it next!


[/QUOTE]

THANKS... I am very eager to try this - thanks for the tips


----------



## gulf breeze

dancer_mom said:


> I am not sure but I might.  My stuff is in the closet and my baby is sleeping in there right now.  I will look as soon as possible.  HOpe you find out in the meantime
> 
> [



 Oh I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!! I just found some really cool things at the local thrift store this morning, perfect size for the AG dolls. One is a cat planter (think hippo planter in the Julie books) and some small wood candle holders for Kirsten and a small plater (made in Italy no less). Also found some small scale prints to make the quilt with.


----------



## charlinn

dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE these tutus.  I really want to do a few tutus as Christmas gifts this year... it seems like all of my friends have toddler girls... I downloaded the free filled tutu pattern but I really like these styles as well - they are so cute.
> So just wondering where you two got patterns from?  Did you make it up?  How did you add the embellishments at the bottom and such.  If either of you could point me in the right direction I would love it - thanks!!



I just wing it on mine.  I tie the tule around elastic and then sew on the ribbon...I realy like the look of the other two...so I may just change my method   LOL!!


----------



## dancer_mom

[





> IMG]http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m221/tvgirlmin/11638_175225247126_524102126_328175.jpg[/IMG]


[/QUOTE]

Sorry - I have a couple more questions.  Thanks for the directions - do you tie square knots or do the pull through the loop method?  Also I notice that you have multiple colors going round but your waist color is all the same?  How do you do that??


----------



## froggy33

mom2rtk said:


> Well howdy almost neighbor! We live in Independence not far from the Harry Truman home. It's SO pretty here this time of year.... well.... it WAS until all the leaves fell!



Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MACHINE EMBROIDER!!
I was just testing out my PED-basic and machine last night with a free downloadable applique design.  I was trying it out on a denim material.  I hooped the iron on tear away stabilizer and then just floated the denim material.  Everything went fine through the marker stitch, the applique fabrique tack stitch and the first little bit of embroider and satin stitch, then my thread went all crazy and unraveled.  The bobbin thread (which was a prewound type) was fine.  So, I am pretty sure it is the top thread.  I was just using some coats and clark (??) machine embroidery thread.  Is this not good?? 
What kind do you all recommend??

Thanks!  Jess


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> you did GREAT!! My friend went and they love the show too!!!





lovesdumbo said:


> Love your Mary Poppins!!!!





sweetstitches said:


> That is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .





ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





tricia said:


> very pretty
> 
> 
> .



Thank you for all of the compliments. I hope I didn't miss anyone that posted.  I am very flattered because all of you do such wonderful work.  I have loved the outfits posted the last weeks.  Great work by everyone.  

Love the bags that were just posted.  I always wanted to try something like those.  Maybe I will now.


----------



## teresajoy

I missed the quote, but the Mary Poppins dress is fantastic! 



disneyfan2 said:


> Just checking in here... WOW.. I haven't been able to search through ALL the pages yet  but wondering if there is a thread or link that shows all completed projects.  I am really intersted in seeing everyone's Disney quilts. I am thinking of tackling this project and want to do different Disney character appliques. Any suggestions where to start looking.



No need to search every page, just the first one. 



kathyell said:


> If the speech issues that led you to getting help for her speech also cause her to have trouble expressing herself, the behavior issues you describe could be a venting of the frustration she feels by wanting to say things but having trouble getting the right words out. Or, it could just be a case of the threes.  Mine is about to turn four and we have our tantrummy moments at my house too. Sometimes her...sometimes me!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOH! Want. There is also a different Tiana fabric on Hancock's website, don't know if it'll be in the stores too, but I believe I will be finding out tomorrow when I go out looking for some Princess and the Frog fabricky goodness!
> 
> And, I have a finished object! It's a shirtdressy kind of thing that I can't decide if she'll wear with leggings or tights. It might depend on the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089082974_ebc40b18b7_m.jpg instead.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089083304_51d67d2686_m.jpg instead.)
> 
> A few thank yous for this project. First, Teresa helped me find this fabric when I just innocently commented that I liked it but couldn't find it anywhere. Thank you for that! And also a thank you to my ruffler, because I would have pulled my hair out trying to do that ruffle any other way.
> 
> Oh! And I may still add a tie in the back or maybe a strip of elastic sewn on the underside shirring-style to give it a little more shape. Opinions? I'm not sure. I kind of like it semi-flowy, too.



That turned out so cute!!!!  I think it would look cute with a tie in the back.


----------



## BBGirl

sweetstitches said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really have to say I agree with this.  Better to get her checked out and find out it's nothing, than to let it go and wish you had done something sooner.  Listen to your instincts.
> 
> 
> 
> I STILL can't get the bowling shirt to print.  It gets to page 26 and then jams.  Even printing pages individually isn't working.  I'm going to try hooking a different computer up to the printer today and see if that helps.



Have 3rd-4th this.  Get her checked now if your ped won't do it find another ped. 

Try uninstalling and reinstalling your printer.  It has something to do with the memory in your printer.  It remembers the jam and puts it there.  I had to do this with the stripwork jumper pattern.
HTH


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Quick question..have anyone bought from  www.sewforless.com ??  I am thinking about buying embroidery thread from them.


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!



So cute!  And I was just at Hancock's today and they didn't have it.    Wish it had been there!  But all of their notions are 50% off so if you need anything now might be a good time to stock up!  I needed serger thread and four cones came to $6.45!  Not too bad!




GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.




I'm going to agree with what everyone else has said - get your pediatrician to test her for diabetes.  My FIL has type 2 and is a real - - -hole (I blanked that out not dis) when his sugar is off. You really don't want to be around him at all - and he's an adult!  But normally he's pretty mellow so that sugar thing can throw a person for a loop.  

And I wanted you to know that others understand too. My Claire (4 years old) can be a bit "difficult" at times!  She also seems to have some sensory issues (nothing major but trying at times) with her socks (like the toe line has to be in the just right place, pants being too long (and I swear they aren't!!!), her shoes have to be tight (especially her mary jane style shoes or her tennis shoes - you woud think her circulation was being cut off!) but she likes it that way for some reason.  And when one of these things is off, you had better watch out!  She can be a bear!  But normally she is very sweet and easy going.  She has never had a problem at school though thankfully and her teachers think I'm crazy when I ask if she is ever difficult since they NEVER see that side of her.  I think it's just me!  But I do worry that it is attention seeking behavior so I try and pay as much attention as possible to her and give her lots of positive attention to hopefully downplay the negative side.  

Good luck and I'm sorry you are going through this!



MouseTriper said:


> *i miss you guys!!!! *



You should stop by and visit us more often!



VBAndrea said:


> This site has instructions for beaded bobby pins using beads and wire you wrap around the bobby pin -- hopefully you could do the same on a hair clip.
> http://www.girlythingsbows.com/beaded_bobby_pins.html
> 
> 
> If she is drinking constantly she needs to be checked for diabetes.  Has she had a blood sugar test done?  High and low blood sugars could account for some of the mood swings.
> My dd HAD terrible mood swings as well from about 1 year to 4 years old.  I can't exactly pin point what caused it, but she has some minor sensory issues as well (tags on clothes bother her, she has to wear a t-shirt under a peassant top I appliqued for her, the fabric on her Halloween costume bothered her, etc.).  So she has something going on, but alot of her behaviour boils down to attention.  We tried everything with her and I think we finally figured it out so that her drastic mood swings and hateful behaviour are now minified.  The best way for us to handle her her bad moods are to give her what we call "alone time."  We do this instead of a time out.  We usually give her two options.  One is to sit in the office and watch the aquarium ( we have a huge salt water aquarioum so fish watching is relaxing) the other is to go to her room and close the door and sit on her bed and read/look at books.  Those have worked best for us.  We can't put her in a regular time out b/c she won't stay and she will scream and get more and more worked up.  She says hateful things and she will pinch, bite, kick, etc.
> 
> Our dd is extremely articulate and smart, but in the case of your dd she may have some issues as well with not being able to express herself clearly.  Hopefully the speech therapy can help with some of that.  And at a younger age alone time for your dd may be best accomplished by you sitting with her and cuddling and just taking a break (our dd wouldn't always let us do that though).
> 
> Now that our dd is older we can take some more extreme action.  Like when she told me she hated me and didn't want me to be her mother anymore I took the weekend off (dh was home to take care of her).  And when she locked herself into her bedroom and wouldn't open the door I took the door off for a week.  Idle threats don't work with this child until after something with impact has happened.
> 
> When my daughter is sweet she's a doll and soooo loveable.  But she can easily misbehave and have foul moods as well.  Either age is improving things or our learning how best to handle her is.  She really thrives on attention and compliments though and I always remember from my psychology class that if a child isn't praised or rewarded for positive behaviour they will perform negative behaviour to get attention b/c all they want is attention.
> 
> So in a nutshell, give loads of praise and positive attention.  It may not solve any problems depending on your dd's issues, but it surely won't hurt.  Also, mandate that your ped investigate the excessive thirst -- it IS abnormal.  And also, you know your own child best, so if you feel a psychological evaluation is necessary push for one as well.  It may help give you some answers or set your mind at ease.  You're the mother -- you're with your child constantly and you obviously know things aren't quite right.  Don't settle for "no" with the pediatrician.




I like your solutions!  I think I just want the weekend off no matter what their behavior is!  Very creative and I bet they work!



GoofyG said:


> I use to say part of her frustration was because she couldn't comunicate to well.  But last night I had her in bed and and she was so mad and angry, I could hear her through her door.  She was ANGRY, then about 30min later was crying for me.  I finally got ehr calmed downed, and she slept in my bed.  That's what is so strange aboutt he mood swings.  She can be fine, then next thing we know it she is mad and gets angry.  I've also noticed DS ahs ahd some bite marks on him.  I'm NOT around when this is happening.  So i don't know if she has done it, or if his cousin who is 3wks younger then him doing this.  She does bite, but hasn't bit him before, just her sister.  I'm just concerned she will have one of these anger fits at school,a nd it won't be good.




My kids have always acted better for others than they do for me so hopefully she won't have an issue at school.



tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a coworker bought to give as a gift:




Very cute! Great job on all of them!  And my cleaning girl brings me things to mend for her - kind of cracks me up a little!  So as it stands right now - I clean before she comes and stitch up small things for her that need mending or hemming.  And I pay her to get to do this!




mom2rtk said:


> I ask because I did a couple of custom Halloween treat bags to match costumes. I don't like anything iron on for things like this, and tried some sew in interfacing for the handles. They had nice body, but probably too much, because it has to be folded over. Maybe I should not fold the handle fabric, but use 2 thicknesses of fabric, so I can use a single thickness of interfacing......
> 
> Thanks!


Ooh!  I love the idea of a more structured trick or treat bag!  I always make a real simple but coordinating custom bag for my girls to use but it's not structured at all.  Really I just stitch up the sides of a piece of fabric and add straps (along with trim and an applique this year).  But this is a great idea!!! I might have to do this next year!




froggy33 said:


> Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MACHINE EMBROIDER!!
> I was just testing out my PED-basic and machine last night with a free downloadable applique design.  I was trying it out on a denim material.  I hooped the iron on tear away stabilizer and then just floated the denim material.  Everything went fine through the marker stitch, the applique fabrique tack stitch and the first little bit of embroider and satin stitch, then my thread went all crazy and unraveled.  The bobbin thread (which was a prewound type) was fine.  So, I am pretty sure it is the top thread.  I was just using some coats and clark (??) machine embroidery thread.  Is this not good??
> What kind do you all recommend??
> 
> Thanks!  Jess



I didn't realize that you were at KUMed!  One of my great friends and former neighbor works as a nurse there in the ER.  Her name is Jill Sailer if you happen to run into her, tell her you know Benita (me)!


As far as the thread goes, I bought mine from marathon threads after getting advice from Teresa and Heather.  I have also bought some from the store where I bought my machine and I like the Marathon thread the best.  And it's pretty inexpensive.  You might want to try that and see how you like it.  Their website is...  www.marathonthread.com .  Good luck and I hope that helps!  I don't know anything about Coats and Clark embroidery thread.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Love the bags that were just posted.  I always wanted to try something like those.  Maybe I will now.



Thank you.  They are really quite easy.  After seeing all the great stuff you have made for your DGDs you could handle it easily.



sahm1000 said:


> Very cute! Great job on all of them!  And my cleaning girl brings me things to mend for her - kind of cracks me up a little!  So as it stands right now - I clean before she comes and stitch up small things for her that need mending or hemming.  And I pay her to get to do this!



 You've really got to change this around.


----------



## kathyell

For the record, and I know it is quite likely that others have had different experiences, I have never had any kind of good luck with any Coats and Clark thread. The issues I get with it is that if I use it for bobbin thread as well, the stitching on the back of anything I sew is loose. I can change any settings I want, redo the bobbin, rethread the machine, anything, and I still get loose thread on the back.

I tried it again recently (I have no idea why I went back to that well when I knew what would happen!) and had that same loose stitches issue, switched the thread out for a non-Coats and Clark thread without changing any settings on the machine, and the problem went away.


----------



## busy mommy

tricia said:


>



Great job on your bags!  Don't you just love this pattern.  This is one of my favorites.


----------



## billwendy

GoofyG said:


> I use to say part of her frustration was because she couldn't comunicate to well.  But last night I had her in bed and and she was so mad and angry, I could hear her through her door.  She was ANGRY, then about 30min later was crying for me.  I finally got ehr calmed downed, and she slept in my bed.  That's what is so strange aboutt he mood swings.  She can be fine, then next thing we know it she is mad and gets angry.  I've also noticed DS ahs ahd some bite marks on him.  I'm NOT around when this is happening.  So i don't know if she has done it, or if his cousin who is 3wks younger then him doing this.  She does bite, but hasn't bit him before, just her sister.  I'm just concerned she will have one of these anger fits at school,a nd it won't be good.



Hey Girle -  to you - you know your child best and should go with your instincts to have things checked out just to make sure its all okay! Your pediatrician SHOULD definately help you figure out things you need to rule out and refer you to the right people!! If its behavior, sensory issues, speech frustration issues, blood sugar issues - the pediatrician should help you!! 

Oh - for the person with sock issues - I've heard really good things about these socks from Sensorycomfort. com - "seamless" with a good fit!! http://www.sensorycomfort.com/Clothing.htm


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

froggy33 said:


> Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MACHINE EMBROIDER!!
> I was just testing out my PED-basic and machine last night with a free downloadable applique design.  I was trying it out on a denim material.  I hooped the iron on tear away stabilizer and then just floated the denim material.  Everything went fine through the marker stitch, the applique fabrique tack stitch and the first little bit of embroider and satin stitch, then my thread went all crazy and unraveled.  The bobbin thread (which was a prewound type) was fine.  So, I am pretty sure it is the top thread.  I was just using some coats and clark (??) machine embroidery thread.  Is this not good??
> What kind do you all recommend??
> 
> Thanks!  Jess



I use Isacord thread and it works really well with my machine.  Only problem is that there is only one place where I can buy it locally.



ireland_nicole said:


>



I love this! I need to drop by Hancock after I drop off my ds at school tomorrow.



Tweevil said:


> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



That turned out great!


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> Great job on your bags!  Don't you just love this pattern.  This is one of my favorites.



Thank you.  Yes, it is my favourite, (and everyone else I know too, I have had to make a total of 18 of these for family and friends)


----------



## froggy33

sahm1000 said:


> So cute!  And I was just at Hancock's today and they didn't have it.    Wish it had been there!  But all of their notions are 50% off so if you need anything now might be a good time to stock up!  I needed serger thread and four cones came to $6.45!  Not too bad!
> 
> I didn't realize that you were at KUMed!  One of my great friends and former neighbor works as a nurse there in the ER.  Her name is Jill Sailer if you happen to run into her, tell her you know Benita (me)!
> 
> 
> As far as the thread goes, I bought mine from marathon threads after getting advice from Teresa and Heather.  I have also bought some from the store where I bought my machine and I like the Marathon thread the best.  And it's pretty inexpensive.  You might want to try that and see how you like it.  Their website is...  www.marathonthread.com .  Good luck and I hope that helps!  I don't know anything about Coats and Clark embroidery thread.



I am definitely going to run by Hancock's and get some serger thread!!  Oh and elastic - I go through that like crazy!!

I actually am in grad school at KUMed, so I don't have much interaction with the hospital, but if I see her I'll give a shout out!!

Thanks for the thread info.  I think I remember someone saying that about Marathon thread!



kathyell said:


> For the record, and I know it is quite likely that others have had different experiences, I have never had any kind of good luck with any Coats and Clark thread. The issues I get with it is that if I use it for bobbin thread as well, the stitching on the back of anything I sew is loose. I can change any settings I want, redo the bobbin, rethread the machine, anything, and I still get loose thread on the back.
> 
> I tried it again recently (I have no idea why I went back to that well when I knew what would happen!) and had that same loose stitches issue, switched the thread out for a non-Coats and Clark thread without changing any settings on the machine, and the problem went away.



I use Coats&Clark for "by hand" embroidery and usually it is ok, but I do run into problems sometimes. It seems to twist and ravel easily!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I use Isacord thread and it works really well with my machine.  Only problem is that there is only one place where I can buy it locally.


I'll look into that as well.  Thanks so much!!!

Now that I have that figured out I am going over to etsy to spend some money!!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

dancer_mom said:


> [



Sorry - I have a couple more questions.  Thanks for the directions - do you tie square knots or do the pull through the loop method?  Also I notice that you have multiple colors going round but your waist color is all the same?  How do you do that??  [/QUOTE]

I tie the square knots - I stink at the through the loop method!  Sorry - I forgot to mention that I wrap ribbon around the waist - that is how the uniform look gets there - it does not look like that without the help of the ribbon...


----------



## princesskayla

Okay. I know I read in this post about another great digilizer from England. What is her website. I have searched everything and I have missed it. Can someone help??


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!




Well Howdy neighbors! 

So does it bug you all as much as it does me to live so far from BOTH Disney parks????


----------



## froggy33

mom2rtk said:


> Well Howdy neighbors!
> 
> So does it bug you all as much as it does me to live so far from BOTH Disney parks????



Yes!!  And there isn't really anything to compare that close either!!  I'm not a fan of Worlds of Fun or Six Flags.  That being said, I do really like Silver Dollar City!!

At least there are direct flights to Orlando and San Diego!!


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> Yes!!  And there isn't really anything to compare that close either!!  I'm not a fan of Worlds of Fun or Six Flags.  That being said, I do really like Silver Dollar City!!
> 
> At least there are direct flights to Orlando and San Diego!!



I haven't been to Worlds of Fun in at least 20 years..... And I haven't been to Silver Dollar City since I was a teenager. What's the point? I'd just be disappointed..... We're not big thrill riders, so my kids have never even wanted to go to WofF.


----------



## princesskayla

princesskayla said:


> Okay. I know I read in this post about another great digilizer from England. What is her website. I have searched everything and I have missed it. Can someone help??



Found it. I will bookmark it this time!!!!


----------



## froggy33

mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been to Worlds of Fun in at least 20 years..... And I haven't been to Silver Dollar City since I was a teenager. What's the point? I'd just be disappointed..... We're not big thrill riders, so my kids have never even wanted to go to WofF.



Yeah. I went to WofF last when I was little bitty.  I grew up going to Silver Dollar City - used to live down south.  It is in no way a replacement for Disney, but it is at least really clean and well themed.  They have some decent rides if you like that (actually they have a ride similar to RnR that I think may be better)

We got season passes for SDC this year to help get my daughter ready for Disney.  I'm not too worried, she seems to love it!!


----------



## MouseTriper

sahm1000 said:


> You should stop by and visit us more often!


 I know it, I really need to.  Things have just been really crazy here.


----------



## froggy33

I know this has been covered before, but very quickly - when you all machine embroider on t-shirts, do you iron on the tear-away to the t-shirt and then hoop both?  Does it need to be tight??  Thanks!!!

Jess


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey y'all, guess what I found at Hancocks last night- and at 50% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the first Tiana fabric I've seen, I was so excited!  Of course, DD has decided she thinks she's too old for it, but I figure somebody going on a wish trip will love it!  Just wanted to let y'all know it's out there!



I think this is gorgeous!! 



GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.



If you feel your Doctor isn't listening to you, or blowing you off, I'd think of looking for a new one. My nephew drinks alot, but in his case, I think it's more of a comfort thing to have his "cuppie". He was put in speech class becuase he just refused to talk. He could, he just didn't want to. The school discovered that he was using spanish and sign language as a way to communicate instead of talking. He got the sign language from a book we have here (he loves to read and look at books) and watching SpongeBob on the spanish channel from time to time. He is so much more communicative now. But he does ignore us most of the time. 



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....



They look great. Where did you get the towels? I've been looking everywhere to embroider some.


----------



## kimmylaj

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.



just wanted to chime in and say i have been there as far as the mood swings and the excessive drinking.

mia (3) had eye surgery in april . after her eye surgery she was just miserable crying and everything. this lasted for a month. her temper tantrums were enormous and overwhelming. we actually joked (even though its not funny) that the surgeon poked her brain because she seemed bipolar afterwards. she was either sweet and loving or raving mad.  did you ever hear the nursery rhyme about the little girl with the curl (when she was good she was very good but when she was bad she was horrid) this was my mia.  then one day she was extremely lethargic and drinking excessively , by this i mean about 6 drinks in an hour and complaining of stomach pains. she also had been urinating alot and had had quite a few accidents since her surgery (she was previously potty trained). i called the pedi and got an appt and they checked her for uti. it came back with really high glucose levels. we were admitted to the hospital for mothers day with the idea that it was diabetes.  after a couple of hours her levels evened out without medication and all her tests came back normal. we were released a couple of days later with a diagnosis of transient hyperglycemia (most likely caused by the trauma of surgery or recovery). it is unknown how long she dealt with this . we saw an endocrinologist and she said that in young kids stomach pain is very common with diabetes. so i would be on the lookout for that too. and definitely be persistent with your pediatrician about a diabetes test.  when alll of this was resolved mia had  less temper tantrums, but let me tell you she has a very strong personality.  she still has mood swings and so i say forget the terrible twos , its all about the torturous threes. good luck . please keep us updated.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.



Love all the bags.  That bag is on my list of patterns to buy.  I'd love to do one for Disney, but if I do my children may go naked a day of our trip.  I just don't have the time right now.

Also love that Tiana fabric.  I have been to two different Hancock's in my area in the past two days and neither had it.  I am personally not looking to purchase it, but I did want to see it in person.

And trims are half off at Hancocks as well and additionally, I have an extra 10% off coupon for Veteran's day from 9am to 11am.  I was given it in the store and have not checked if it's available on line, but worth looking into.  I plan on a good shopping spree on Wed morning (my Mom is taking the kids ).  I had to take the kids with me yesterday to use my 20% off coupon at Joanne's, so while they tolerated the trip quite well I still didn't get to do a good search for everything I wanted.

All right, off to clean up after dinner and get my recent fabric and trim purchases in the wash so I can finish up my CP Pooh and Friends Vida.


----------



## ireland_nicole

2cutekidz said:


> LOVE it!!  Is it flannel??


Nope; it's cotton; I could check the next time I'm in to see if they have anything in flannel though.



GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!
> 
> Ok, back to all of the wonderfull customs.  I need to go look for some ao the princess T's fabric.


Did your pedi at least check her urine?  Excessive thrist is a significant indicator, and it's super easy to check blood sugar levels with a little finger stick in the office, or to see if theres any ketones in her urine.  I'm actually a little surprised if he didn't check anything, and would consider other pedis.


Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....


Cute!


kathyell said:


> And, I have a finished object! It's a shirtdressy kind of thing that I can't decide if she'll wear with leggings or tights. It might depend on the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089082974_ebc40b18b7_m.jpg instead.)
> 
> 
> A few thank yous for this project. First, Teresa helped me find this fabric when I just innocently commented that I liked it but couldn't find it anywhere. Thank you for that! And also a thank you to my ruffler, because I would have pulled my hair out trying to do that ruffle any other way.
> 
> Oh! And I may still add a tie in the back or maybe a strip of elastic sewn on the underside shirring-style to give it a little more shape. Opinions? I'm not sure. I kind of like it semi-flowy, too.


I really like it!


tricia said:


> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> Three my cleaning lady bought to give as gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for a Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a coworker bought to give as a gift:


These are great!!


froggy33 said:


> Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MACHINE EMBROIDER!!
> I was just testing out my PED-basic and machine last night with a free downloadable applique design.  I was trying it out on a denim material.  I hooped the iron on tear away stabilizer and then just floated the denim material.  Everything went fine through the marker stitch, the applique fabrique tack stitch and the first little bit of embroider and satin stitch, then my thread went all crazy and unraveled.  The bobbin thread (which was a prewound type) was fine.  So, I am pretty sure it is the top thread.  I was just using some coats and clark (??) machine embroidery thread.  Is this not good??
> What kind do you all recommend??
> 
> Thanks!  Jess


Not sure about the thread, although I like sulky, but also, you probably need to change your needle.  Denim will wear down a needle really quickly, and in general you need to change them every 6 hrs. or so of embroidering anyway  The problems you're describing happened to me when I didn't change my needle.



froggy33 said:


> I know this has been covered before, but very quickly - when you all machine embroider on t-shirts, do you iron on the tear-away to the t-shirt and then hoop both?  Does it need to be tight??  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jess



I may overkill, but I use iron on tear away on the t-shirt over the top of another layer of tear away that's a thicker stabilizer.  Since I started doing this I haven't had any puckering at all.  And my designs continue to line up after I take the hoop off to cut applique pieces.


----------



## glorib

mom2rtk said:


> Well howdy almost neighbor! We live in Independence not far from the Harry Truman home. It's SO pretty here this time of year.... well.... it WAS until all the leaves fell!





froggy33 said:


> Hey!  Small world!  I live just south of Olathe - in Gardner, but I drive to KUMed every day!!  I think there are a few others that live in the area as well!



Hey!  I'm in KC too!  Near Lee's Summit.  We should have a meet or something sometime!


----------



## Sapper383

Oh my goodness, I haven't been able to keep up with this thread lately.....I wish I had more time.

My son (10) has landed the main part in his school christmas concert, he's so pleased and I'm so proud of him. He's playing the part of an Ice King and I'm hoping that you cleaver people will give me a few ideas for his costue???

Please help, I'm not very good at comming up with ideas.

thanks guys


----------



## dancer_mom

I think this is what someone was looking for...

It has weird measurements
IT is 17inches by 13 1/4 inches
The squares are each about 1 1/8 inch squared
The edges measure 1 and 1/2 inches on the longer side and 2 inches on the horizontel side.

Let me know if you need any other info!!  I am so sad to see Kirsten go.










I have also been wanting to share this and finally got the picture uploaded.  It was my son's Halloween costume.  Went with the blue fairy costume I shared a while back.  I used a simplicity overalls pattern and made the colors for Pinocchio, I used a vest pattern off of YCMT.


----------



## ireland_nicole

dancer_mom said:


> I think this is what someone was looking for...
> 
> It has weird measurements
> IT is 17inches by 13 1/4 inches
> The squares are each about 1 1/8 inch squared
> The edges measure 1 and 1/2 inches on the longer side and 2 inches on the horizontel side.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info!!  I am so sad to see Kirsten go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been wanting to share this and finally got the picture uploaded.  It was my son's Halloween costume.  Went with the blue fairy costume I shared a while back.  I used a simplicity overalls pattern and made the colors for Pinocchio, I used a vest pattern off of YCMT.



Great job on Pinnochio- it's awesome!


----------



## busy mommy

dancer_mom said:


>



I love this!  If only Gray was still little, I would have to case you.  But I'm sure he would protest now


----------



## gulf breeze

dancer_mom said:


> I think this is what someone was looking for...
> 
> It has weird measurements
> IT is 17inches by 13 1/4 inches
> The squares are each about 1 1/8 inch squared
> The edges measure 1 and 1/2 inches on the longer side and 2 inches on the horizontel side.
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info!!  I am so sad to see Kirsten go.



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! You are a life saver!!! My DD will be so thrilled on Christmas morning. 

Your little guys costume is too cute. You  did a great job on it.


----------



## mom2rtk

glorib said:


> Hey!  I'm in KC too!  Near Lee's Summit.  We should have a meet or something sometime!



Well finally someone from the Missouri side! Hi neighbor! Maybe we could all meet at JoAnn's or something...... ok just kidding... but I'm there every day, so that wouldn't be a stretch.......

I had no idea Kansas City was such a DIS hotbed!


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Hey Girle -  to you - you know your child best and should go with your instincts to have things checked out just to make sure its all okay! Your pediatrician SHOULD definately help you figure out things you need to rule out and refer you to the right people!! If its behavior, sensory issues, speech frustration issues, blood sugar issues - the pediatrician should help you!!
> 
> Oh - for the person with sock issues - I've heard really good things about these socks from Sensorycomfort. com - "seamless" with a good fit!! http://www.sensorycomfort.com/Clothing.htm




That's me with Claire and her sock issue.  Thanks Wendy!  



princesskayla said:


> Okay. I know I read in this post about another great digilizer from England. What is her website. I have searched everything and I have missed it. Can someone help??




I see you found it!  But just in case you didn't know we have a great digitizer right here on our board, our very own HeatherSue!!!



froggy33 said:


> I know this has been covered before, but very quickly - when you all machine embroider on t-shirts, do you iron on the tear-away to the t-shirt and then hoop both?  Does it need to be tight??  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jess


I don't know the right way since mine always turn out kind of crappy!  I need someone to move here next to me and show me everything on my machine!




glorib said:


> Hey!  I'm in KC too!  Near Lee's Summit.  We should have a meet or something sometime!



You need to visit here more often too!


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Hey Girle -  to you - you know your child best and should go with your instincts to have things checked out just to make sure its all okay! Your pediatrician SHOULD definately help you figure out things you need to rule out and refer you to the right people!! If its behavior, sensory issues, speech frustration issues, blood sugar issues - the pediatrician should help you!!
> 
> Oh - for the person with sock issues - I've heard really good things about these socks from Sensorycomfort. com - "seamless" with a good fit!! http://www.sensorycomfort.com/Clothing.htm



My dd7 has Sensory Integration Disorder. It is kind of a nightmare as a parent. She has tons of clothing "issues" as we call them. For her jeans, or any non stretch pants are "annoying". Transitioning from season to season is a nightmare (a recent day requiring a winter coat was difficult to say the least). Our biggest issues are with shoes and socks. She wore crocs with no socks for literally a year (the same exact pair of crocs no less) even in Jan snow in NY! 

I bought those super expensive socks from sensory comfort & my dd HATED them, they were too thick and tight for her, so if you are interested I would buy 1 pair to check out. She actually likes the microfiber no show socks by aura sp? that they sell in Target. They are silky and thin, so that works for her.

What is difficult with SID is that every kid is different and what is "good" one day is not good the next. A great book as a resource is "The Out of Synch Child". It explains SID and offers parenting tools. Also I would get your dd an O.T. eval. OT made a huge difference for my dd. We did some diet modifications, a brushing protocol and a sensory diet. She is now in 2nd grade, in all of the top tiers academically and a very socially active and accepted child, none of which you would have thought could have been possible if you had met her at age 3! Feel free to pm me if you would like to talk.


----------



## DisneyKings

I need help with my appliques!  I read through the GREAT tutorial by Heather, to get where I'm at, but I just lose it figuring out the points (like the top of an A) & my machine does not like to overlap stitches I am finding out.  On my last one, I decreased the width on the underlayer--is that right?  My biggest think is how do you make the points and good looking points like in the corner of the Mickey ears?  I know I'm doing something wrong, but can't seem to figure it out.  Here is my 2nd applique, it turned out pretty well, (we'll not talk about the "A" I attempted after this)




I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.


----------



## Tweevil

VBAndrea said:


> If she is drinking constantly she needs to be checked for diabetes.  Has she had a blood sugar test done?  High and low blood sugars could account for some of the mood swings. You're the mother -- you're with your child constantly and you obviously know things aren't quite right.  Don't settle for "no" with the pediatrician.


I sooo totally agree with this - when my glucose is going south I get sooo out of my mind.  Tell them you want a test. 



princesskayla said:


> Very nice. I love Heather's designs as well. I have all of her Christmas designs but I have stitched them out yet.
> 
> I see that you have a Futura. Do you like it? I am not all that impressed with mine. I just got it and I can't seem to get the appliques to work right. If I take the hoop off my machine, it is a crapshoot if I will get the design to stitch out correctly. 85% of the time the design is moved and I can't get it back in line. I have ruined many a good shirts with this problem.
> I know just cut away with hoop still in the machine. Any ideas?



I do the same thing!  I cut away with the hoop locked down.  If I don't it never lines back up again.  I guess I would be better if I actually read the book but that would be too easy I guess. 



tricia said:


> Cute, I always tell myself that I don't need an emb. machine cause my kids are too big, then you guys go and post cute stuff that is not just for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a boy so I have no little ones to sew for.  I keep doing it and giving them away though.  I never get pics...    So, I am going with the house stuff now.
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, get ready for too many tote bags.  I finally got all of these finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 600x600Q85.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> woodkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Tiana fabric available online? We don't have Hancock's here and when I search it online I don't see it  If someone can post a link I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to get some too!   If anyone finds it online please let us know!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please show a picture of the cake too!  I love the towels.  I plan to buy the water solvy at the JoAnn's sale.  Did you use it on the top of the towels?  And then sticky under and float?  I ask because I get to robes for Christmas and don't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, I have some of that tear away stuff off the bolt and just used that.  Nothing on top of those towels.  They are bar towels so they do not have a lot of loopy's going on.  I did some towels tonight from the dolla' store and they were loopier but I still only did the stabilizer underneath and they were fine.  Actually, easier than I thought with no machine eating at all!
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT MACHINE EMBROIDER!!
> I was just testing out my PED-basic and machine last night with a free downloadable applique design.  I was trying it out on a denim material.  I hooped the iron on tear away stabilizer and then just floated the denim material.  Everything went fine through the marker stitch, the applique fabrique tack stitch and the first little bit of embroider and satin stitch, then my thread went all crazy and unraveled.  The bobbin thread (which was a prewound type) was fine.  So, I am pretty sure it is the top thread.  I was just using some coats and clark (??) machine embroidery thread.  Is this not good??
> What kind do you all recommend??
> Thanks!  Jess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use C&C sometimes because that's all I can find, I know it sounds stupid but if I don't use that little net that goes over the spool while it is going to town the top thread gets nuts.  I heart my little spool hairnets.   Maybe it's feeding in too fast or spinning?
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great. Where did you get the towels? I've been looking everywhere to embroider some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The towels are from Wallyworld, they are the Mainstays brand - 3 pack bar towels, $5 a pack.  I had them in my pantry for when I do buffet jobs.  Works well I think because they have a close nap on them. Not too loopy
> 
> (I hope I didn't mess up anyone's quotes....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## glorib

sahm1000 said:


> You need to visit here more often too!



LOL!  Yes, I know.  I used to have lots more time to DIS.  Unfortunately, with the new job and working school hours now, I don't have the time much anymore.  However, with Thanksgiving break and Christmas break coming up SOON!!!!!  I will hopefully have some free time.  Plus, (whispering) now that I have a trip to plan customs for, I need to hang out here and get some inspiration!


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so not sewing related but I'm about to loose my MIND!!!!
> 
> My loved 3yr old is physically and mentally wearing me down.  She is WILD!!!!!!  We finally have her in speech twice a wk for 20min.  Don't know how it will be going, apparently she is all nasal speech.  So surgery may have to happen.  What is new is her behavior.  She has been having these mood swings and now she can be so sweet and then very hateful.  Like ANGRY!!!!
> I feel like my pediatricain blows me off when I try to talk to her about anything.  I have also been asking about the issue of her drinking ALOTTTTT.  The kid would be happy to have water all the time.  As long as her cup is full.
> 
> I'm just ready to pull my hair.  I have no idea on what else to do with her.  She is up right now, she was just throwing a major fit and sounding so HATEFUL in her room.  I have her up to just hold her for a little bit.  Sorry to vent, I'm just ready to pull my hair out.  No one else really knows what i'm going through and it's tough!!!!


So sorry.  Sounds like you need a new pediatrician!



Tweevil said:


> Hi guys,
> Well, I just played around with my new designs on some dish towels and I have to tell you, I heart Heathers Designs.  They are so cute!  I wanted to do this instead of the cake (which turned out pretty good -black light was actually pretty neat!).
> 
> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....


Those are great!



MouseTriper said:


> *i miss you guys!!!! *






kathyell said:


> And, I have a finished object! It's a shirtdressy kind of thing that I can't decide if she'll wear with leggings or tights. It might depend on the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089083304_51d67d2686_m.jpg instead.)


SO cute!



tricia said:


>


Love all your bags!



Sapper383 said:


> Oh my goodness, I haven't been able to keep up with this thread lately.....I wish I had more time.
> 
> My son (10) has landed the main part in his school christmas concert, he's so pleased and I'm so proud of him. He's playing the part of an Ice King and I'm hoping that you cleaver people will give me a few ideas for his costue???
> 
> Please help, I'm not very good at comming up with ideas.
> 
> thanks guys


No ideas but congrats to your DS!



dancer_mom said:


> I have also been wanting to share this and finally got the picture uploaded.  It was my son's Halloween costume.  Went with the blue fairy costume I shared a while back.  I used a simplicity overalls pattern and made the colors for Pinocchio, I used a vest pattern off of YCMT.


So perfect!!!



DisneyKings said:


> I need help with my appliques!  I read through the GREAT tutorial by Heather, to get where I'm at, but I just lose it figuring out the points (like the top of an A) & my machine does not like to overlap stitches I am finding out.  On my last one, I decreased the width on the underlayer--is that right?  My biggest think is how do you make the points and good looking points like in the corner of the Mickey ears?  I know I'm doing something wrong, but can't seem to figure it out.  Here is my 2nd applique, it turned out pretty well, (we'll not talk about the "A" I attempted after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.


No advice but those look adorable!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

froggy33 said:


> I know this has been covered before, but very quickly - when you all machine embroider on t-shirts, do you iron on the tear-away to the t-shirt and then hoop both?  Does it need to be tight??  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jess



When I embroider t-shirts, I don't hoop the shirts.  I iron on the tear away to the t-shirt, just big enough to cover the design that I am embroidering.  Then, I hoop a polymesh cutaway, spray the back of the t-shirt a little with spray adhesive and stick it on the cutaway.   Seems to work for me that way.


----------



## mom2rtk

For those of you sewing Christmas customs right now, where are you getting your red/white stripe fabric? I'll be out tomorrow looking for some. I do recall in the past being really disappointed with what I found. Some of it was too orange-y of a red, and everything I found was super thin. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## pipersmom

My mom is looking for a pastel Mickey print to make a jacket for my dd. She's been able to find lots of Mickey in primary colors, but no pastels..anyone have any ideas? Thank you in advance...


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


> For those of you sewing Christmas customs right now, where are you getting your red/white stripe fabric? I'll be out tomorrow looking for some. I do recall in the past being really disappointed with what I found. Some of it was too orange-y of a red, and everything I found was super thin.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



Hancocks has some great ones this year - plus it's on sale 60% off right now.  My red and white stripe I used for the Feliz underdress actually looks like pieces of candy canes and it is a nice dark berry red.  






Good luck!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Sapper383 said:


> Oh my goodness, I haven't been able to keep up with this thread lately.....I wish I had more time.
> 
> My son (10) has landed the main part in his school christmas concert, he's so pleased and I'm so proud of him. He's playing the part of an Ice King and I'm hoping that you cleaver people will give me a few ideas for his costue???
> 
> Please help, I'm not very good at comming up with ideas.
> 
> thanks guys


Make him up like Jack Frost in the Santa Clause 3. He looks so frosty. This is him with his jacket on: 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...rost/setokaiba06/Santa Clause 3/jackfrost.jpg

I think a blue vest with matching easy fit pants and a snowflake tie would be cute and then "ice" up his hair.


----------



## teresajoy

dancer_mom said:


>



OH my gosh, that is TOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!! 

Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!


----------



## HeatherSue

TinkerbelleMom said:


>


You did a great job on that by hand!! You should have sent me THAT picture to work from for digitizing Imma!!  You may have saved my eyes! 



sweetstitches said:


> Could you please pray it's nothing?  I can't get in for more films/ultrasound until the 25th.
> 
> I know that it could be nothing, and I'm trying not to let me mind go there, but.....
> 
> I've been stressed beyond belief this year.  Our oldest is having a VERY difficult year.  My doctor put me on antidepressants a few weeks ago to help cope with dealing with him.
> 
> DH is traveling like crazy; in fact, he's gone now.  We have ZERO family support.  We're an hour away from our church family.  I'm just feeling very alone and vulnerable.
> 
> It didn't help that when the hospital put me on hold, the song playing was, "I Beg Your Pardon; I didn't Promise You a Rose Garden."  I haven't heard that song in probably 30 years.  I hope it wasn't a bad omen.


  I'll pray for you. 



billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever tried to do a Carla C pattern with a 9 year old helping you? One of my patients is going to Disney in January for a once in a lifetime trip (not make a wish though, her disorder is not considered life threatening)         and i was wondering if you all thought I could help her (she has severe learning disability, seizure disorder, possible CP and other issues) maybe make a Molly top or something???? Thoughts? I just cant stand the thought of a little kiddo going without a custom  now!! See what you guys have done to me!!! lol!!!


Tessa made an American Girl-ish doll dress from Carla's portrait peasant pattern. She did a great job on it, too! She added a bunch of buttons to it after I took these pictures. Here's a repost:








Stephres said:


>



I love the kitty jumper and so will Tessa!  That girl is obsessed with cats!  Megan looks adorable, as usual!

You and Jacob are too cute! I love to see your smile!!



charlinn said:


>


Everything looks great! That is a really pretty Belle picture!!



tvgirlmin said:


> Tried to do an applique of the McD logo "M" for it, and followed HeatherSue's tutorial, but just didn't have any luck.  Not sure what happened, but I kept getting about half an inch up one of the legs of the M and a giant knot would form on the back side of the material - like it was sewing the same place over and over - I did three attempts before I just gave up and put the patchwork pieces on the top.  I will try again, though, so if anybody knows what I was doing wrong, or has any extra tips, let me know - the tutorial is great, this student is not always so bright, though....
> 
> Charlinn - LOVE the minnie Christmas dress!


That is SO cute!! I'm not sure what it says about us, but my kids could spot a McDonald's sign from 2 miles away by the time they were 18 months old.  

This may be a silly question, but have you tried making your satin stitches further apart?



Tweevil said:


> Heather the fantastic


I just wanted to say that I like that! 



desparatelydisney said:


> A


That is SOOOO pretty!!! You did a great job!



sillyjodes said:


> Do the CarlaC doll patterns work for Build-a-bears?  My daughter's class has a bear that they take turns with.  The poor thing seems to only have boy clothes!  We bought a ballerina costume, but I thought it would be nice to make a few of the princess dresses for the girls to play with.
> Thanks!


They sure do!  I use the 18" size for ours:








While I was looking for those pictures, I stumbled across these pictures of some of the first things I made my kids in July-ish '07 and I got all teary-eyed.









That was my very first "applique". LOL!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Those outfits are GREAT!!!

Now you know why I didn't want to do any Christmas Carol designs- that's a lot of color changes!  YIKES!  LOL! 



Granna4679 said:


>


Great job on the applique!  Very nice!



charlinn said:


> I have to tell you I am so excited!  I have been doing small boutiques here and there showing my sets and some other things that I make with some success (not a ton), and today a friend took one of my applique'd T's (with Mickey with the Santa Hat) to her daughters dance class (they are going to DL in December as a class - they get to perform on main street).  She called me and the owner wants all the kids to wear the shirt that I created!  *There are 21 kids*.  This is my biggest order ever!!!  And most of the moms are ordering one for themselves and the siblings.
> 
> They are going to turn in the rest of the orders by next Saturday, but I have orders for 10 of them already!!  OMG...I am so amazed that they love them!!!
> 
> I guess when you create things, you just hope people love them, but I am really hard on myself.
> 
> They have beautiful dresses that they are wearing for the parade, but while they are in Disneyland the rest of the day, they will all be wearing my shirts!!!  OMG!!!  Sorry...just had to share!
> 
> Thanks again for all your support and encouragement...it means the world!


WOW!! That's a lot of shirts!! You may just have to quit your job so you can finish them all!  That's wonderful!



Stephres said:


> That happened to me once and when my husband took apart the printer there was a crayon inside it. Who know how it got there?



Stephanie, I have told you and told you- there is not a little man inside your printer drawing those pictures.  You do not need to give him crayons!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Stephanie, I have told you and told you- there is not a little man inside your printer drawing those pictures.  You do not need to give him crayons!!!



I just about choked from laughing so hard after I read that!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> While I was looking for those pictures, I stumbled across these pictures of some of the first things I made my kids in July-ish '07 and I got all teary-eyed.



AWWWWW!!! Look at the little cutie pies!!! 

How is my Tessa doing?


----------



## teresajoy

Well, I'm off to bed! Night all!


----------



## HeatherSue

Five more pages and I'll be caught up!  Thanks for not chatting too much since last Friday!!



tvgirlmin said:


>


FABULOUS!!! Those are some of the prettiest tutus I've ever seen!!



Ela1972 said:


> Hello,
> I am not very good at sewing. When we were at the world in March bought a Jasmine outfit for DD4.
> 
> Nearly all the sequins have come off (this was in 2 weeks!) can anyone tell me the quickest and easiest way to put them back on. Needs to be as permenant as possible as I don't want to have to keep doing it.
> 
> Thanks for any advice I receive
> Ela


Is the sequins coming off in strips, or individual sequins coming off? Either way, I would think that E6000 glue would work well for putting it back on.   I bought some in the craft department at WalMart. It's sold in tubes.



disneyfan2 said:


> Just checking in here... WOW.. I haven't been able to search through ALL the pages yet  but wondering if there is a thread or link that shows all completed projects.  I am really intersted in seeing everyone's Disney quilts. I am thinking of tackling this project and want to do different Disney character appliques. Any suggestions where to start looking.


This and many of life's other mysteries can be found in the very first post in this thread.  



SallyfromDE said:


> We found a sandwich on the VCR once.


I found a rotten apple under the couch cushion last week.



bear_mom said:


> Question if you have ever made pj's for you kids:
> 
> I bought some flannel and fleece to make some pj's for my dd's but when I went to cut out the flannel it had on the side that it wasn't for children's pajamas. I know it is because it isn't fire retardant fabric. Is something you ever worry about?
> 
> Emily


I don't worry about it, but maybe I should.  I know kid's clothes have to be coated with some sort of fire protective stuff (that's the technical term) or be skin tight to be considered pajamas.  



Tweevil said:


> So, here they are, I don't really know how to use the emb machine, but these turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photo - I have to get a camera - I have been using my Handycam and it's not good at stills.  Ugh....


I think these turned out great!  It looks like you know how to use your  machine just fine!



MouseTriper said:


> *i miss you guys!!!! *


 I miss you, too!! 



kathyell said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To make it small in a quote, change the bit after the last slash to 4089082974_ebc40b18b7_m.jpg instead.)
> 
> Oh! And I may still add a tie in the back or maybe a strip of elastic sewn on the underside shirring-style to give it a little more shape. Opinions? I'm not sure. I kind of like it semi-flowy, too.


Awwww....how cute!  I think the elastic sewn onto the underside would be really cute and give it some shape.  I love this fabric- it's what I used to make my very first shirt for Tessa.



tricia said:


> O



Those turned out GREAT!! Thank you for making one for a Big Give!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> AWWWWW!!! Look at the little cutie pies!!!
> 
> How is my Tessa doing?


Not so good. Her fever was back up to 103 this evening!  She looks so miserable!  I hate it when my kids are sick!  



froggy33 said:


> H
> What kind do you all recommend??
> 
> Thanks!  Jess


I just wanted to recommend rayon Marathon thread, like a few others suggested.  My thread almost never breaks now. 

I got the 50 most popular colors and then placed another order of 50 to share with Teresa.  But, I found out that they will let you choose which 50 colors you want and still give you the package price.  You just need to call them first!  Here's the link to the packages:
http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Quick question..have anyone bought from  www.sewforless.com ??  I am thinking about buying embroidery thread from them.


No, but you could try the link I just posted.  It's a great company!




dancer_mom said:


>


WOW!! That is so precious!! I love it!! You did a fantastic job!!



DisneyKings said:


> I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.


Those turned out SOO cute!! I think you're doing great on the appliques!  As for the points, you just need to keep practicing  until you figure out how to turn the fabric to get it to look right.  It's a problem if your machine won't let you go over the same area twice because when you do a point you have to do that a little.



teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!


You are looking FABULOUS in your I love Troy pants, my dear!



teresajoy said:


> I just about choked from laughing so hard after I read that!


I thought you would like that.  I was making myself laugh so hard I could hardly type it. 



teresajoy said:


> Well, I'm off to bed! Night all!


So, I guess that means I'm all alone!


----------



## HeatherSue

In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!






Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.






I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:

In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:




You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.

The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first! 






Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.


----------



## HeatherSue

Guess who?? Yep, it's me again.  

I am looking for someone to draw some original applique designs for me.  If you have some artistic ability and can draw fairy uncomplicated images for me, please send me a PM!


----------



## shopn24seven

ugh...I have looked everywhere, tried ebay, free cycle, yahoo groups, lol.

Can anyone help me? Where else should I look?


----------



## HeatherSue

shopn24seven said:


> ugh...I have looked everywhere, tried ebay, free cycle, yahoo groups, lol.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Where else should I look?


Are you looking for her black hat or her white hat?

I can't help you with either one, but mom2rtk might have a suggestion!


----------



## livndisney

shopn24seven said:


> ugh...I have looked everywhere, tried ebay, free cycle, yahoo groups, lol.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Where else should I look?



If you are looking for the white hat for the "Jolly Holiday" look, I used a white easter hat for DD's Mary Poppins. It was white "woven" and had a wide brim.


----------



## shopn24seven

WHITE, Jolly look.
I tried searching for Easter and also Sun hat.
Did not try looking for Woven hat.
I think the fall/winter season is not helping me at all.
I even tried a  thrift store. LOL.


----------



## shopn24seven

If anyone knows where else I can look, please PM me.
We leave in 3 weeks and I need/want the hat to complete her **look**.


----------



## squirrel

HeatherSue-that bed is so neat.  I haven't seen one like it.

I'm just about finished a jumper for my niece to wear at school.  It's part of a uniform-so it's rather boring!  I did however get to sew with some stretchy fabric for the first time.

I'm still trying to find an easy way to make hair bows.


----------



## the_seamstress

HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.
> 
> The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.



*LOVE IT!* 

I think it's one of the Berg Bed Styles I posted about awhile back 
BERG http://bergfurniture.com/
*I am soooo jealous!*


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!


Well, seeing as you already th_ the picture I can't see anything awful.  I think that is the first pattern I will buy once we return from Disney.  I would love to buy it immediately, but alas, I only have three outfit sets completeled and currently have only four in the works.  I have 11 on my list.  I also wanted to make some jammies and purses but that won't be happening.  Nonetheless, I am completely jealous of those of you who have time to make Easy Fits for yourslef



HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.
> 
> The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.


  Hmmm, I see you sisters are in on making me jealous together with those Easy Fits.  It's a good thing I am currently sitting here in my favorite pair of fleece pj bottoms or I might really have to hate you even more.

The Incredibles shirt looks perfect!

And love the bed.  What a great find (even if it took you a year).


I think I lost a quote or two (it's early in the morning -- I'm only up b/c of the puppies who think carpet and grass are one in the same).  Loved the Pinocchio and I swear I quoted something else as well which I'm sure I liked too -- so let's just say everything has been great!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> Stephanie, I have told you and told you- there is not a little man inside your printer drawing those pictures.  You do not need to give him crayons!!!





Megan says she loves Tessa's new bed! She says there is even a place for her to sleep (inside the play area). She says "I have a desk, but not a desk bed with drawers in the steps!" Apparently that is a cool detail. 

Is Tessa feeling better today? 

I need to make my easy fits. I bought flannel, will I have time to make them before the pj party at school tonight?


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I just wanted to recommend rayon Marathon thread, like a few others suggested.  My thread almost never breaks now.
> http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> 
> 
> 2.)You are looking FABULOUS in your I love Troy pants, my dear!
> 
> 
> 3.)I thought you would like that.  I was making myself laugh so hard I could hardly type it.
> 
> 
> 4.)So, I guess that means I'm all alone!



1.)I love that thread!!! I never had thread break! 

2.)Why thank you dear! I couldn't have made them without you! 

3.)Yep, LOVED the little guy comment! 

4.)I kept refreshing the page waiting for you to catch up! But, I got too tired! 




HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.
> 
> The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.



I LOVE you in those pants!!! I wish I had a nice picture of mine like that! I kept thinking I'd take another one before the pattern came out, but I didn't!

INCREDIBLE shirt!!!! 

OOOOH, that bed is wonderful!!! Mom said she was peeking into the windows the other day to see it!!! She was VERY impressed!!!






HeatherSue said:


> Guess who?? Yep, it's me again.
> 
> I am looking for someone to draw some original applique designs for me.  If you have some artistic ability and can draw fairy uncomplicated images for me, please send me a PM!



I was thinking, "Why doesn't she ask Dad?" until I got to the uncomplicated image part!!! Dad is a GREAT artist, but he can't do simple! 



the_seamstress said:


> *LOVE IT!*
> 
> I think it's one of the Berg Bed Styles I posted about awhile back
> BERG http://bergfurniture.com/
> *I am soooo jealous!*



YEP!! That's the bed! 



VBAndrea said:


> Well, seeing as you already th_ the picture I can't see anything awful.  I think that is the first pattern I will buy once we return from Disney.  I would love to buy it immediately, but alas, I only have three outfit sets completeled and currently have only four in the works.  I have 11 on my list.  I also wanted to make some jammies and purses but that won't be happening.  Nonetheless, I am completely jealous of those of you who have time to make Easy Fits for yourslef
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I see you sisters are in on making me jealous together with those Easy Fits.  It's a good thing I am currently sitting here in my favorite pair of fleece pj bottoms or I might really have to hate you even more.
> 
> The Incredibles shirt looks perfect!
> 
> And love the bed.  What a great find (even if it took you a year).
> 
> 
> I think I lost a quote or two (it's early in the morning -- I'm only up b/c of the puppies who think carpet and grass are one in the same).  Loved the Pinocchio and I swear I quoted something else as well which I'm sure I liked too -- so let's just say everything has been great!



Oh, woops, did I make the picture small??  Completely by ACCIDENT of course.  The pants are great, it's me that doesn't look good! Note to self, "Don't have short children take your picture"
These pants were SUPER easy and VERY VERY fast!!! You can have a pair done in an hour! (including taping the pattern together!)


Stephres said:


> Megan says she loves Tessa's new bed! She says there is even a place for her to sleep (inside the play area). She says "I have a desk, but not a desk bed with drawers in the steps!" Apparently that is a cool detail.
> 
> Is Tessa feeling better today?
> 
> I need to make my easy fits. I bought flannel, will I have time to make them before the pj party at school tonight?



I can't wait to see the bed in person! I am so excited about it. Lydia was excited too! Now, we just need to get Tessa better so we can go over there! 

Tell Megan she is right, the drawers in the steps is a very cool detail!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DisneyKings said:


> I need help with my appliques!  I read through the GREAT tutorial by Heather, to get where I'm at, but I just lose it figuring out the points (like the top of an A) & my machine does not like to overlap stitches I am finding out.  On my last one, I decreased the width on the underlayer--is that right?  My biggest think is how do you make the points and good looking points like in the corner of the Mickey ears?  I know I'm doing something wrong, but can't seem to figure it out.  Here is my 2nd applique, it turned out pretty well, (we'll not talk about the "A" I attempted after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.


Super cute!



teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!


These look so comfy!


HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.
> 
> The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.



Love the incredibles design, love the pants, am amazed at the bed- that is just the coolest ever!  Caitie says she wants one too


----------



## Mirb1214

teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!



I am SO excited that the adult Easy Fits are here. . . just in time for Christmas PJ's for the ENTIRE family !!  My husband will be THRILLED  (not)!!

Yours look great!  Do you know the size range?  My dd15 wears a 3/4 but then my husband is a 2x. . . is the size range that wide?  Heck, I guess I could just go check our ycmt.com myself, huh??  It's gonna be one of those days!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!


I am so excited to see that this pattern is out in time for Christmas!!!!  Yours look great!



HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:


Love your pants!  Love the Incredibles shirt! LOVE that bed!  I was looking at those online but we actually don't have the room for something that big in my DS's room.  I'm sure Tessa will love it for years!  Hope she's feeling better soon!



Off to go buy the adult easy fit pattern!


----------



## HeatherSue

squirrel said:


> HeatherSue-that bed is so neat.  I haven't seen one like it.


Hi Virginia!! I haven't "seen" you since I saw you at the Magic Kingdom!  How did the rest of your trip go?



the_seamstress said:


> *LOVE IT!*
> 
> I think it's one of the Berg Bed Styles I posted about awhile back



Yep, that's the exact same bed!  It's even the same color.  The pictures make it look blue, but it's purple, which is Tessa's favorite color!  We got it for $500, with the chair. It's generally around $3000 new and an extra $250 for the chair!   It's really well made and looks brand new!  You should have been scouring craigslist like me!  LOL! It was in Grandville and Henry had to make 2 trips to fit it all in his truck.  So, he spent the entire day on Saturday driving back and forth, disassembling, loading, and unloading!  We now have a Step 2 princess castle bed that needs a new home.  I listed it on craiglist over the weekend.  



VBAndrea said:


> Hmmm, I see you sisters are in on making me jealous together with those Easy Fits.  It's a good thing I am currently sitting here in my favorite pair of fleece pj bottoms or I might really have to hate you even more.
> 
> The Incredibles shirt looks perfect!
> 
> And love the bed.  What a great find (even if it took you a year).
> 
> 
> I think I lost a quote or two (it's early in the morning -- I'm only up b/c of the puppies who think carpet and grass are one in the same).  Loved the Pinocchio and I swear I quoted something else as well which I'm sure I liked too -- so let's just say everything has been great!


So....you're saying you've been harboring some hate towards the Diser Sistas??? 

What kind of puppies do you have?  I do not miss having a puppy, but they sure are cute! 



Stephres said:


> Megan says she loves Tessa's new bed! She says there is even a place for her to sleep (inside the play area). She says "I have a desk, but not a desk bed with drawers in the steps!" Apparently that is a cool detail.
> 
> Is Tessa feeling better today?
> 
> I need to make my easy fits. I bought flannel, will I have time to make them before the pj party at school tonight?


There's that  I was hoping for!

Yes, the play area would make a perfect place for Megan to sleep. I guess you'll have to come back this December!  The great thing about this bed is even though it looks enormous, she actually has more empty floor space than she did before!  Start looking on craigslist, missy!



teresajoy said:


> 1.)I kept refreshing the page waiting for you to catch up! But, I got too tired!
> 
> 2) OOOOH, that bed is wonderful!!! Mom said she was peeking into the windows the other day to see it!!! She was VERY impressed!!!
> 
> 3) I was thinking, "Why doesn't she ask Dad?" until I got to the uncomplicated image part!!! Dad is a GREAT artist, but he can't do simple!
> 
> 4) Note to self, "Don't have short children take your picture"
> These pants were SUPER easy and VERY VERY fast!!! You can have a pair done in an hour! (including taping the pattern together!)
> 
> 5)I can't wait to see the bed in person! I am so excited about it. Lydia was excited too! Now, we just need to get Tessa better so we can go over there!


1) Aww...I wish I would have come out to play a little earlier!
2) It was so funny- mom and dad were both peeking through her bedroom window to see it because they didn't want to come in and be exposed to all the germs!  
3) Dad can't really draw an original image without looking at a picture, either. Or else I'd definitely ask him to do it!
4) I had a short child (well, she's tall for her age, but you KWIM) take my picture.  She was just standing on the kitchen table! 
5) I can't wait for you to see it either!  Tessa still had a fever this morning and Sawyer's was slightly elevated, so I kept him home, too.



Mirb1214 said:


> I am SO excited that the adult Easy Fits are here. . . just in time for Christmas PJ's for the ENTIRE family !!  My husband will be THRILLED  (not)!!
> 
> Yours look great!  Do you know the size range?  My dd15 wears a 3/4 but then my husband is a 2x. . . is the size range that wide?  Heck, I guess I could just go check our ycmt.com myself, huh??  It's gonna be one of those days!


You know, my husband was equally as excited when I told him I could make him some pajama pants!   This pattern goes from XXS- 3X!!! So, now we can make easy fits for pretty much anyone, including dolls and Build-A-Bears, with just 2 patterns (the child and the adult)!!!

I LOVE CARLA!!!

And she didn't pay me to say that!


----------



## HeatherSue

lovesdumbo said:


> Love your pants!  Love the Incredibles shirt! LOVE that bed!  I was looking at those online but we actually don't have the room for something that big in my DS's room.  I'm sure Tessa will love it for years!  Hope she's feeling better soon!



Are you sure you don't have room?  It's 8'x5' and you wouldn't need an extra dresser or toy storage, either.  You could even hang bars in the play area and turn it into a walk-in closet for kids!  Can you tell I love this bed?


----------



## tricia

First.  Love the Pinocchio outfit.  It is perfect.



VBAndrea said:


> Love all the bags.  That bag is on my list of patterns to buy.  I'd love to do one for Disney, but if I do my children may go naked a day of our trip.  I just don't have the time right now.
> 
> .



Or, they could go in normal clothes 




ireland_nicole said:


> These are great!!



Thank you.



DisneyKings said:


> I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.



The outfits look great.  Sorry, I am no help with the points on things like A, I try, and sometimes they come out OK, sometimes not.



Tweevil said:


> IThese are gorgeous!!



Thank you.



lovesdumbo said:


> :
> 
> 
> Love all your bags!
> 
> !



Thank you.



teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!



, time to go buy a new pattern.




HeatherSue said:


> Those turned out GREAT!! Thank you for making one for a Big Give!



Thanks, and you're welcome.  



HeatherSue said:


> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:



Great Easy fits, nice looking Incredibles T, and what a totally awesome, super cool bed!!!!


----------



## tricia

One question about the Adult Easy Fits before I go buy them.  Is there a front and a back to these?  Or are they the same each way like the kids ones?


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I just about choked from laughing so hard after I read that!



Me too! And I was trying to be super quiet since I am "working" while Lin cleans up the kitchen!! But if he would have cleaned up his mess last night it wouldn't take nearly as long! He loves to make a mess with grease and oil! Bacon for breakfast and french fries for dinner. No wonder I keep gaining weight!



squirrel said:


> HeatherSue-that bed is so neat.  I haven't seen one like it.
> 
> I'm just about finished a jumper for my niece to wear at school.  It's part of a uniform-so it's rather boring!  I did however get to sew with some stretchy fabric for the first time.
> 
> I'm still trying to find an easy way to make hair bows.



Hi Squirrel! I haven't "seen" you either since Disney! Are you doing a TR? I think most of us fell off the TR wagon. Facebook just makes it so easy to post pictures! 

I'll third the recommendation for the Marathon thread. I have used it now for 9 years and never a problem!! I just  it! I also got the set of 50 most popular then I got the set of 2nd 50 most popular. Did that make sense? So I have the top 100 colors! And I just now tend to buy 10 or so spools here and there!


----------



## HeatherSue

tricia said:


> One question about the Adult Easy Fits before I go buy them.  Is there a front and a back to these?  Or are they the same each way like the kids ones?


They're the same in the front and the back, just like the kid's version. 



jessica52877 said:


> Me too! And I was trying to be super quiet since I am "working" while Lin cleans up the kitchen!! But if he would have cleaned up his mess last night it wouldn't take nearly as long! He loves to make a mess with grease and oil! Bacon for breakfast and french fries for dinner. No wonder I keep gaining weight!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Squirrel! I haven't "seen" you either since Disney! Are you doing a TR? I think most of us fell off the TR wagon. Facebook just makes it so easy to post pictures!
> 
> I'll third the recommendation for the Marathon thread. I have used it now for 9 years and never a problem!! I just  it! I also got the set of 50 most popular then I got the set of 2nd 50 most popular. Did that make sense? So I have the top 100 colors! And I just now tend to buy 10 or so spools here and there!



Sorry to blow your cover! 

I forgot to mention that you were the one that old me about Marathon thread in the first place! Thank you for the great recommendation!!


----------



## livndisney

shopn24seven said:


> If anyone knows where else I can look, please PM me.
> We leave in 3 weeks and I need/want the hat to complete her **look**.



It is not "perfect" but it looks a little like the one I used:
http://www.infashionkids.com/gieahatwh.html


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> For those of you sewing Christmas customs right now, where are you getting your red/white stripe fabric? I'll be out tomorrow looking for some. I do recall in the past being really disappointed with what I found. Some of it was too orange-y of a red, and everything I found was super thin.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



The one I used in my candy cane outfit I posted a few days ago was bought at WallyWorld but I wouldn't recommend it for anything high quality because it was very thin and I thought the red was a little too bright.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Make him up like Jack Frost in the Santa Clause 3. He looks so frosty. This is him with his jacket on:
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...rost/setokaiba06/Santa Clause 3/jackfrost.jpg
> 
> I think a blue vest with matching easy fit pants and a snowflake tie would be cute and then "ice" up his hair.



this is a very cute idea!



teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!



You look great!  I'll definitely have to get those.  We have a tradition that on Christmas Eve after church everyone gets to open a present which is always Christmas pjs for even my DH and me.  So now that I know how to sew, I want to make matching pj's for everyone.  I'm sure my DH will be oh so thrilled to match all of us girls!   I think I will use the portrait peasant nightgowns for my dd's and their dolls and the easy fit pants for my DH and I.  I just have to make them at night after they are in bed so they don't see them.  Now I need to buy some christmas flannel.



HeatherSue said:


> Stephanie, I have told you and told you- there is not a little man inside your printer drawing those pictures.  You do not need to give him crayons!!!


This just made me laugh out loud!  You are too funny!  i hope Tessa feels better soon and Sawyer doesn't get it!  Love Tessa's new bed!  Great find!  It looks like she loves build a bear!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.





Back


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I need some help with a project for my sons' classes at preschool.  Every year, I do a cute handprint/footprint t-shirt with my sons' classes for Christmas.  We have done the reindeer head shirts with feet as the head and hands as the antlers, hand and foot angels, and the handprint Christmas trees.  Each year they seem to turn out better than the year before, but I am not sure what to do this year.  My sons are 4 1/2 and almost 2.  My oldest's class is already asking me what they are going to make with me this year.  Does anyone have any cute ideas?  

I know we could do handprint wreaths and use fingerprints for the red berries.  Is there anything else you can think of?  The kids don't want to repeat any of their old shirts so I have to come up with something new. 

Thanks for any suggestions!

Dawn


----------



## Camping Griswalds

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back




Normally I would say great job....but those colors are all wrong  He is weearing the wrong teams shirt.  I'm fairly certain he belongs in purple and black


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Everyone's stuff is looking great!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## TinaLala

HeatherSue said:


> [
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.



This bed looks AWESOME!!  Must have totally opened the room for her!  Well for all her other stuff!

Of course I'm thinking each of those cubbies could be filled with an American Girl room - but that's because I'm crazy!


----------



## lovesdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> Are you sure you don't have room?  It's 8'x5' and you wouldn't need an extra dresser or toy storage, either.  You could even hang bars in the play area and turn it into a walk-in closet for kids!  Can you tell I love this bed?


I'm sure it won't fit.  Um...and I haven't seen one for $500.  Our house is a gambriel roof line-like a barn so only one wall in DS's room is flat and the wall at the end of that nice flat wall has a window on it and the door into the room is at the other other end so while it would fit in the room we wouldn't be able to get to the room or open the door.  I really do LOVE the style of that bed.  We have DS's bed under the slanted wall and got him a nice desk with bookcase hutch for his flat wall.  He loves that.



tricia said:


> One question about the Adult Easy Fits before I go buy them.  Is there a front and a back to these?  Or are they the same each way like the kids ones?


Same except there are directions to make them sit at the waist or lower rise.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Great job!  I'm sure he loves it!


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back




Awesome job.

Here is a handprint idea

http://suzannefiskarstv.typepad.com/my_weblog/2006/12/the_last_time_i.html

or this one.


http://www.chicaschmica.com/category/art/

make sure you scroll way down on this one, there is also a Christmas tree idea down there.


I have also seen handprints with the little fingers done like snowmen.  Althought I cant find a pic right now.


----------



## sweetstitches

MinnieVanMom said:


> Is the printer still broken?



Well, it printed it out when I attached the laptop to it.  There was a tiny piece of paper caught in the rollers that was causing part of the problem.  I think Adobe was also having a problem on the computer it was hooked up to; it might not have had the latest version.



BBGirl said:


> Try uninstalling and reinstalling your printer.  It has something to do with the memory in your printer.  It remembers the jam and puts it there.  I had to do this with the stripwork jumper pattern.
> HTH



I will try to remember this if I have more problems; thanks.



dancer_mom said:


> I have also been wanting to share this and finally got the picture uploaded.  It was my son's Halloween costume.  Went with the blue fairy costume I shared a while back.  I used a simplicity overalls pattern and made the colors for Pinocchio, I used a vest pattern off of YCMT.



You did a fabulous job on Pinocchio!



DisneyKings said:


> I need help with my appliques!  I read through the GREAT tutorial by Heather, to get where I'm at, but I just lose it figuring out the points (like the top of an A) & my machine does not like to overlap stitches I am finding out.  On my last one, I decreased the width on the underlayer--is that right?  My biggest think is how do you make the points and good looking points like in the corner of the Mickey ears?  I know I'm doing something wrong, but can't seem to figure it out.  Here is my 2nd applique, it turned out pretty well, (we'll not talk about the "A" I attempted after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the colors are the wrong order for candy corn, but that's how it was on the purple candy corn fabric in the pants.



Very cute!!!!   

Having the points come out correctly depends on where you pivot; whether you stop with the needle on the outside or the inside of the corner.  Does your machine have the ability to stop with the needle down?  That makes it a lot easier.  There is a page on the Heather's tutorial that has pictures that shows the correct way to make these turns.  It takes practice to remember how to do it.



teresajoy said:


> YAY!!! The adult Easy Fits are out!!!!
> 
> Forgive the awful picture of me, but here I am in my I LOVE Troy jammie pants!



Not an awful picture, you look great!



HeatherSue said:


> I'll pray for you.
> 
> 
> Tessa made an American Girl-ish doll dress from Carla's portrait peasant pattern. She did a great job on it, too! She added a bunch of buttons to it after I took these pictures. Here's a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was looking for those pictures, I stumbled across these pictures of some of the first things I made my kids in July-ish '07 and I got all teary-eyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my very first "applique". LOL!
> 
> Stephanie, I have told you and told you- there is not a little man inside your printer drawing those pictures.  You do not need to give him crayons!!!



Thank you for the prayers and hugs.

Tessa did a GREAT job!!!

You first outfits were cute but....... you've come a long way, baby!!!

 at the printer comment



HeatherSue said:


> Not so good. Her fever was back up to 103 this evening!  She looks so miserable!  I hate it when my kids are sick!



Sorry she is still sick.  My youngest has a slobbery cold and now I'm getting a sinus infection.  The dentist told me that didn't want me today which is both good/bad news.  It seems like everyone is sick this year.




HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:



You look great!  The Incredibles shirt is really cute.  Lucky, lucky little girl; I can't imagine any kid wouldn't love that bed.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Great job on the bowling shirt!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Camping Griswalds said:


> Normally I would say great job....but those colors are all wrong  He is weearing the wrong teams shirt.  I'm fairly certain he belongs in purple and black




Everone here is saying the same thing.  We are about an hour south of Cleveland Brown's country.  And my youngest decided to pick the Steeler's in the SuperBowl just to go against everyone else.  They won and he has harrashed everyone ever since that he likes the Steelers.  I think he just likes the attention he fets from going against everyone else.


----------



## jessica52877

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



This is really really cute! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some help with a project for my sons' classes at preschool.  Every year, I do a cute handprint/footprint t-shirt with my sons' classes for Christmas.  We have done the reindeer head shirts with feet as the head and hands as the antlers, hand and foot angels, and the handprint Christmas trees.  Each year they seem to turn out better than the year before, but I am not sure what to do this year.  My sons are 4 1/2 and almost 2.  My oldest's class is already asking me what they are going to make with me this year.  Does anyone have any cute ideas?
> 
> I know we could do handprint wreaths and use fingerprints for the red berries.  Is there anything else you can think of?  The kids don't want to repeat any of their old shirts so I have to come up with something new.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Dawn



I was thinking a Santa head. I think the hand makes the face and beard.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Normally I would say great job....but those colors are all wrong  He is weearing the wrong teams shirt.  I'm fairly certain he belongs in purple and black



Purple and black should really be brown and orange! The heartache I had to live through!


----------



## froggy33

ireland_nicole said:


> Not sure about the thread, although I like sulky, but also, you probably need to change your needle.  Denim will wear down a needle really quickly, and in general you need to change them every 6 hrs. or so of embroidering anyway  The problems you're describing happened to me when I didn't change my needle.
> 
> I may overkill, but I use iron on tear away on the t-shirt over the top of another layer of tear away that's a thicker stabilizer.  Since I started doing this I haven't had any puckering at all.  And my designs continue to line up after I take the hoop off to cut applique pieces.



Thanks!!  Because I am impatient I went out last night and bought some silky thread - so I am going to see how that works.  I got this machine from an in-law, so I have no idea when the needle was last changed.  I am going to do that as well!!

I'll give the t-shirt a try too!  I have some spare ones I can test on first!



glorib said:


> Hey!  I'm in KC too!  Near Lee's Summit.  We should have a meet or something sometime!


That'd be fun!  There are a number of us in the area!



Tweevil said:


> I use C&C sometimes because that's all I can find, I know it sounds stupid but if I don't use that little net that goes over the spool while it is going to town the top thread gets nuts.  I heart my little spool hairnets.   Maybe it's feeding in too fast or spinning?


I have those I think!  I'll give that a try as well.  I am happy for all suggestions!  I only have 25 days left to get all I want done!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> When I embroider t-shirts, I don't hoop the shirts.  I iron on the tear away to the t-shirt, just big enough to cover the design that I am embroidering.  Then, I hoop a polymesh cutaway, spray the back of the t-shirt a little with spray adhesive and stick it on the cutaway.   Seems to work for me that way.


Thank you for the ideas!  I am interested to see what works for me!



HeatherSue said:


> I just wanted to recommend rayon Marathon thread, like a few others suggested.  My thread almost never breaks now.
> 
> I got the 50 most popular colors and then placed another order of 50 to share with Teresa.  But, I found out that they will let you choose which 50 colors you want and still give you the package price.  You just need to call them first!  Here's the link to the packages:
> http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml



Thank you!  I did look into the marathon thread yesterday, but I am impatient, so I purchased sulky last night.  I will most likely go ahead and purchase one of the marathon sets though-better deal and everyone here recommends it!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

lynnanddbyz said:


> Everone here is saying the same thing.  We are about an hour south of Cleveland Brown's country.  And my youngest decided to pick the Steeler's in the SuperBowl just to go against everyone else.  They won and he has harrashed everyone ever since that he likes the Steelers.  I think he just likes the attention he fets from going against everyone else.




You gotta love a boy that likes to go against the grain!



jessica52877 said:


> Purple and black should really be brown and orange! The heartache I had to live through!



You are a Browns fan?!?!?!  OMG I never knew!  Yes, I know you suffering fans who got a brand new team the very next year  Our team snuck out in the middle of the night and had the audacity to keep the same name.  At least we left you with your name and records.  Our poor Colts!


----------



## teresajoy

Mirb1214 said:


> I am SO excited that the adult Easy Fits are here. . . just in time for Christmas PJ's for the ENTIRE family !!  My husband will be THRILLED  (not)!!
> 
> Yours look great!  Do you know the size range?  My dd15 wears a 3/4 but then my husband is a 2x. . . is the size range that wide?  Heck, I guess I could just go check our ycmt.com myself, huh??  It's gonna be one of those days!



Heather already answered you, but in case someone else didn't see it

YES!!!! XS-XXL!! This is a FABULOUS pattern!!! Now everyone go get it and we can have a virtual pajama party!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> 2) It was so funny- mom and dad were both peeking through her bedroom window to see it because they didn't want to come in and be exposed to all the germs!
> 
> 4) I had a short child (well, she's tall for her age, but you KWIM) take my picture.  She was just standing on the kitchen table!
> 5) I can't wait for you to see it either!  Tessa still had a fever this morning and Sawyer's was slightly elevated, so I kept him home, too.
> 
> 
> 6.You know, my husband was equally as excited when I told him I could make him some pajama pants!   This pattern goes from XXS- 3X!!! So, now we can make easy fits for pretty much anyone, including dolls and Build-A-Bears, with just 2 patterns (the child and the adult)!!!
> 
> I LOVE CARLA!!!
> 
> 7.And she didn't pay me to say that!


2. That's just what I was picturing!!!! 
4. I told her I should have gotten a stool for her to stand on. She didn't appreicate that!
5. Get better you guys! 
6. Brian actually wants a pair
7. Really? You didn't get your check?  





tricia said:


> Or, they could go in normal clothes !!


OK, that is ENOUGH!!!!
*
Turn in your Disboutiquer membership card IMMEDIATELY!*




jessica52877 said:


> Me too! And I was trying to be super quiet since I am "working" while Lin cleans up the kitchen!! But if he would have cleaned up his mess last night it wouldn't take nearly as long! He loves to make a mess with grease and oil! Bacon for breakfast and french fries for dinner. No wonder I keep gaining weight!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Squirrel! I haven't "seen" you either since Disney! Are you doing a TR? I think most of us fell off the TR wagon. Facebook just makes it so easy to post pictures!
> 
> I'll third the recommendation for the Marathon thread. I have used it now for 9 years and never a problem!! I just  it! I also got the set of 50 most popular then I got the set of 2nd 50 most popular. Did that make sense? So I have the top 100 colors! And I just now tend to buy 10 or so spools here and there!



Lin sounds like Brian! Grease and oil on everything! Yummy, but so fattening!





lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B


That looks great!!! Wonderful job!


----------



## phins_jazy

Had to go purchase carla's new pattern.  SHHHHH!!!  Don't tell DH!!!!    I'm currently working on a modified stripwork skirt.  Pics to come as soon as I'm done.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> You look great!  I'll definitely have to get those.  We have a tradition that on Christmas Eve after church everyone gets to open a present which is always Christmas pjs for even my DH and me.  So now that I know how to sew, I want to make matching pj's for everyone.  I'm sure my DH will be oh so thrilled to match all of us girls!   I think I will use the portrait peasant nightgowns for my dd's and their dolls and the easy fit pants for my DH and I.  I just have to make them at night after they are in bed so they don't see them.  Now I need to buy some christmas flannel.
> 
> 
> This just made me laugh out loud!  You are too funny!  i hope Tessa feels better soon and Sawyer doesn't get it!  Love Tessa's new bed!  Great find!  It looks like she loves build a bear!


That'll be so cute to all have matching jammies on Christmas morning! 

Sawyer is definitely acting like he's getting sick.  At the moment, they both feeling bad enough to be really whiny and just good enough to pick on each other.  I am feeling just tired enough to knock their heads together (but wouldn't do such a thing)! 



lynnanddbyz said:


>


This looks really cool!  I think the bowling shirts with one print and the rest solids turn out so cute! 



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I need some help with a project for my sons' classes at preschool.  Every year, I do a cute handprint/footprint t-shirt with my sons' classes for Christmas.  We have done the reindeer head shirts with feet as the head and hands as the antlers, hand and foot angels, and the handprint Christmas trees.  Each year they seem to turn out better than the year before, but I am not sure what to do this year.  My sons are 4 1/2 and almost 2.  My oldest's class is already asking me what they are going to make with me this year.  Does anyone have any cute ideas?
> 
> I know we could do handprint wreaths and use fingerprints for the red berries.  Is there anything else you can think of?  The kids don't want to repeat any of their old shirts so I have to come up with something new.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Dawn


I have no ideas, but I wanted to say how cute all the past projects sound!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Normally I would say great job....but those colors are all wrong  He is weearing the wrong teams shirt.  I'm fairly certain he belongs in purple and black


You are such a trouble maker!  



TinaLala said:


> Of course I'm thinking each of those cubbies could be filled with an American Girl room - but that's because I'm crazy!


As you can see, she's more of a stuffed animal girl! 



lovesdumbo said:


> I'm sure it won't fit.  Um...and I haven't seen one for $500.  Our house is a gambriel roof line-like a barn so only one wall in DS's room is flat and the wall at the end of that nice flat wall has a window on it and the door into the room is at the other other end so while it would fit in the room we wouldn't be able to get to the room or open the door.  I really do LOVE the style of that bed.  We have DS's bed under the slanted wall and got him a nice desk with bookcase hutch for his flat wall.  He loves that.


Doors and windows are overrated! 



sweetstitches said:


> Sorry she is still sick.  My youngest has a slobbery cold and now I'm getting a sinus infection.  The dentist told me that didn't want me today which is both good/bad news.  It seems like everyone is sick this year.


UGH!  I feel for you!  



jessica52877 said:


> Purple and black should really be brown and orange! The heartache I had to live through!


How bad is it that I have NO idea what you guys are even talking about?  I am so out of it when it comes to sports of any kind! 



teresajoy said:


> 7. Really? You didn't get your check?



7.  No, I think you are supposed to share yours with me.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> You did a great job on that by hand!! You should have sent me THAT picture to work from for digitizing Imma!!  You may have saved my eyes!




I'm sorry, I didn't even think of that pic...the one I sent was the biggest one I had in the computer.  I cheated on the big Imma, I took a copy of what I sent you and gave it to an artistic co-worker who re-drew her bigger for me.  If you're not done already, I can scan and resend that one.  I bribed my friend with a bottle of wine...do I need to send you one too?


----------



## HeatherSue

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't even think of that pic...the one I sent was the biggest one I had in the computer.  I cheated on the big Imma, I took a copy of what I sent you and gave it to an artistic co-worker who re-drew her bigger for me.  If you're not done already, I can scan and resend that one.  I bribed my friend with a bottle of wine...do I need to send you one too?



No, that's okay.  I'd just assume drink a bottle of rubbing alcohol as have a glass of wine!  I really don't like it! 

I was only teasing you!  I e-mailed the design to you yesterday. Did you get it?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> How bad is it that I have NO idea what you guys are even talking about?  I am so out of it when it comes to sports of any kind!




Well the child was wearing a pittsburgh Steelers shirt ( boo hiss!)  I was implying that the colors should be the Baltimore Ravens, and then Jessica jumped in about the Cleveland Browns.  All football teams.  It's okay that you don't know much about sports.  Unfortunately I have a ton of useless football facts in my brain  Oh and Lacrosse, and soccer and basketball and tennis and .......


----------



## VBAndrea

HeatherSue said:


> So....you're saying you've been harboring some hate towards the Diser Sistas???
> 
> What kind of puppies do you have?  I do not miss having a puppy, but they sure are cute!



Well, I guess I hate that you have time to make yourself Easy Fits and I don't!  It's not true personal hated (unless you get a bunch made for your entire family for Christmas presents ~ that might be the real thing).

On the bright side, I have my CP Vida all finished up except that I want to put snaps on the straps and don't have those and won't until tomorrow.

I also have my AK dress just about finished -- I still need something to trim the bottom.  It's that suedy type soft material and I have it serged which looks OK, except for lots of unraveling thread b/c the strips come to points.  If it comes down to it I guess it could be worn as is.  I just can't find the right color t-shirt I want for ds.  I have my applique ready to go, but can't find a a shirt that's a little darker than oatmeal but not as dark as brown (and I need cheap b/c chances are good it will get ruined on the first try!).



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



That turned out awesome (and I'm not even a Steeler's fan so consider yourself highly complimented).



tricia said:


> Awesome job.
> 
> Here is a handprint idea
> 
> http://suzannefiskarstv.typepad.com/my_weblog/2006/12/the_last_time_i.html
> 
> or this one.
> 
> 
> http://www.chicaschmica.com/category/art/
> 
> make sure you scroll way down on this one, there is also a Christmas tree idea down there.
> 
> 
> I have also seen handprints with the little fingers done like snowmen.  Althought I cant find a pic right now.



I vote for the Santa's.  I think the kids would like those.





froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  Because I am impatient I went out last night and bought some silky thread - so I am going to see how that works.  I got this machine from an in-law, so I have no idea when the needle was last changed.  I am going to do that as well!!



I just bought the sulky thread from Joanne's (I am only doing machine applique by hand).  It broke a couple of times but it was sort of my fault.  My thread holder is horizontal and it it broke b/c I put the cap on and kept snagging on the cap.  Without the little cap thing on it worked fine.  And I just did a big applique on a Vida and it worked great for that (it had broke on a Mickey head I did).


----------



## snubie

So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:




I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.


----------



## sahm1000

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.




You look so cute in them Stacey!  Great job!  After seeing everyone in their's I am feeling like I want some - but then reality sets in and I remember I am still working on outfits for my girls and I'll be lucky if I get those done let alone pants for myself!


----------



## disneymomof1

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.





I think you look great !!!  I love the print, so cute.  Nice job on the pants, I bought the pattern today, can't wait to get started on it, but have a few things to finish up first.


----------



## sweetstitches

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.



You look cute.  I love belly bump photos!


----------



## squirrel

We had a great time!  My niece stayed up late til closing that Sunday and we stayed til 2 am the next Sunday.  She rode Winnie the Pooh over and over again.  We now have a record of 17 rides in one day.  We did the Wishes Dessert Party on our last night.  She enjoyed trying the special dairy free cake they had for her.  She did go on Jungle Cruise on our last day, just before the Dessert Party. 

I haven't done a trip report-not sure if I will.  My other sister is expecting in April.  There's a good chance it will arrive on someone's birthday (other sister, father of the new baby, our cousin, or my birthday).   Now I have another one to sew for.

I have quite a bit of material now to start making dresses for the other niece who gets to go to WDW next year.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dancer_mom said:


> I have also been wanting to share this and finally got the picture uploaded.  It was my son's Halloween costume.  Went with the blue fairy costume I shared a while back.  I used a simplicity overalls pattern and made the colors for Pinocchio, I used a vest pattern off of YCMT.



Oh this is just way too cute!! What a great idea.



Stephres said:


> She says there is even a place for her to sleep (inside the play area). She says "I have a desk, but not a desk bed with drawers in the steps!" Apparently that is a cool detail.



Isn't this under that stairs? That is Harry Potters room.


----------



## sweetstitches

Have any of you heard of a magazine called Sew WOW?

There are some really cute kid's clothes ideas in there.
http://www.sewwow.com/application/FALL2009.html


----------



## Sapper383

Tinka_Belle said:


> Make him up like Jack Frost in the Santa Clause 3. He looks so frosty. This is him with his jacket on:
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...rost/setokaiba06/Santa Clause 3/jackfrost.jpg
> 
> I think a blue vest with matching easy fit pants and a snowflake tie would be cute and then "ice" up his hair.



Thank you Thank you Thank you Such a fab idea

you are a star


----------



## abc123mom

It looks like it's a new magazine. I'd never hear of it. Thanks for sharing.  

Is that Carla C's Miss Madeline featured on page 49 and 50?  Cute stuff!


----------



## ireland_nicole

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I know this is not Disney.  But before we went to Disney in August, My youngest DS8 saw everyones cool bowling shirts.  Well I promised when we returned and things got back to normal I would make one for him.  We went to pick fabric and he decided he wanted a Steelers shirt.  Well I finally got around to finishing his shirt.  He is SOOOOOOOOO excited.  He had to wear it to school this morning so I got some pics.  Thanks everyone for ALLLLLL of your inspiration.  Even if it takes me FOREVER to try out the ideas.  So here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Cute!  Great job!



snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.



You look so adorable!  What a cute baby bump!  Can't wait to see her in person!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> No, that's okay.  I'd just assume drink a bottle of rubbing alcohol as have a glass of wine!  I really don't like it!
> 
> I was only teasing you!  I e-mailed the design to you yesterday. Did you get it?




Whew, I'm glad you're a tease.  Wait, that sounds bad, but you know what I mean!  I was going to say no, I didn't get it, but after checking my spam box, TaDa!  There she is!  Thanks, now I just need a fixed machine to make it work.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Sapper383 said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you Such a fab idea
> 
> you are a star


I'm glad that you liked the idea. I love Jack Frost!!! Don't tell DH!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> That'll be so cute to all have matching jammies on Christmas morning!
> 
> Sawyer is definitely acting like he's getting sick.  At the moment, they both feeling bad enough to be really whiny and just good enough to pick on each other.  I am feeling just tired enough to knock their heads together (but wouldn't do such a thing)!



You crack me up!  I'm sorry both of your kids are sick!  That's rough!  
Glad your craigslist experience turned out good.  I keep looking for beds for my DD on there.  In fact, we found one we like today and we talked to the person on the phone and everything.  My DH borrowed a truck and drove up there to get it and it was no where near good condition so no bed for us.    Guess we'll keep looking!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know anything about the Brother Disney PE-180D?    Someone is trying to sell one for $250 but it doesn't come with a card reader or anything.  Is this a good deal or not?


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION
Would a 7 y/o boy wearing a t-shirt with Darby and Buster on it be weird?  I asked ds his fav character from Pooh and it's Darby (but he also likes Buster).  I was kind of hoping to make him an applique with Pooh wearing a Super Sleuth Shirt but ds says Pooh is not at all his favorite.  DD's dress has Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglett.  The easiest option might be to just make him a Super Sleuth shirt (I have a blue t that's close to the perfect color).  What are your thoughts?  I'm not so sure a boy should be wearing a shirt that has lavender on it (Darby's shirt is lavendar).




snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.


Adorable!!!!  I love baby belly shots.  And how smart to put a tie in them.  They will be really comfy for you postpartum b/f you get back to your normal size.  Unless you're one of those who instantly gets your old figure back.  For me it was 9 months up and 9 months down with my first.  With my second it was 9 months up and so far almost 6 years working back down



sweetstitches said:


> Have any of you heard of a magazine called Sew WOW?
> 
> There are some really cute kid's clothes ideas in there.
> http://www.sewwow.com/application/FALL2009.html


Awesome!!!  I LOVE some of those styles.  I was doing 4 Vida's but I am rethinking making my portrait peasant pattern into something similar to Miss Madeline for my Jasmine.  There was one other I really liked too but the name slips me (I'm old -- short term memory loss).



abc123mom said:


> It looks like it's a new magazine. I'd never hear of it. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Is that Carla C's Miss Madeline featured on page 49 and 50?  Cute stuff!



Carla C has a Miss Madeline???  I was just thinking I could make the Portrait Peasant and add an apron.  That was one of my favorites in the magazine.  There was one other I really liked too.

YooooHoooo Heather
I forgot to answer your question.  I have Shih Tzus.  They are beyond cute puppies as they are 6 months old and almost fully grown.  They are also very beyond cute as they can't grasp that carpeting is not grass.  The male is pretty good, but the female whizzes the instant she sees carpeting.  The male is much smarter but he bites the kids a lot.  And I actually want to bite one of the kids right now too b/c someone is highly annoying me.  It's way past bedtime, but no school tomorrow so figured I'd let them stay up late -- my bad.


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Brother Disney PE-180D?    Someone is trying to sell one for $250 but it doesn't come with a card reader or anything.  Is this a good deal or not?



I got the 270D for less than that - it didnt come with a card reader either, but came with alot of thread, a CD with the disney font on it and an extra thread cartridge - i got it off craigslist - its downfall is that it only has a 4x4 hoop, but Heather is taking care of us with hoop envy!!


----------



## abc123mom

VBAndrea said:


> Carla C has a Miss Madeline???  I was just thinking I could make the Portrait Peasant and add an apron.  That was one of my favorites in the magazine.  There was one other I really liked too.



Oooh...my bad.  Hers is the Molly peasant dress on YCMT.  But I bet you could figure out a way to add an apron to it and you'd get the same/similar result as the one in the magazine.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE CARLA!!!
> 
> And she didn't pay me to say that!



Hey!!! I thought you loved ME!!!  I feel so alone now.....


----------



## the_seamstress

HeatherSue said:


> Yep, that's the exact same bed!  It's even the same color.  The pictures make it look blue, but it's purple, which is Tessa's favorite color!  We got it for $500, with the chair. It's generally around $3000 new and an extra $250 for the chair!   It's really well made and looks brand new!  You should have been scouring craigslist like me!  LOL! It was in Grandville and Henry had to make 2 trips to fit it all in his truck.  So, he spent the entire day on Saturday driving back and forth, disassembling, loading, and unloading!  We now have a Step 2 princess castle bed that needs a new home.  I listed it on craiglist over the weekend.


*WOW!
THAT is a super duper awesome deal! !*
the one that I saw in the Kazoo tots-to-teens store,
last year (or so) was ON SALE for $3200!
It was just beige though = no cool purple 

Generally, I "collect" pixs of cool bunk beds, loft beds, unique beds, etc.
For idea-fuel for my girls' room-remodels =)!
My little Liz just turned 5 & I THINK she's almost ready for a loft bed ... 
But we have to be careful with her = 
she loves to Climb-High-&-Jump-Off-Of-Everything!! 

I'm working on a blog page with a TONS of pixs & links ...
I'll make sure to post a link to it, when it's done !


----------



## NiniMorris

Well great!  Carla gets the adult size easy fits pattern done...and my computer is having issues!  My main computer upstairs does not like Adobe...refuses to run it no matter what we do!  My laptop has a dead power cord and (not so patiently) waiting for the mail man to deliver my new one ...TOMORROW!!!

None of the kids computers will hook up to the printer (old computers and old OS).  I just bought new ink and paper in anticipation of printing out the new pattern,,,UGH!

Can you tell I am inpatient?  Maybe just a little?

On a good note, my wonderful SIL, Korey, was given a clean bill of health at his 2 and a half year checkup and PET scan.  We have been 2 and a half years cancer free!  Six more months and the doctors say they can try and give me a grand child... (they got married three days after his last chemo treatment...had a honeymoon do over this year.)

Please slow down on your posts for the next 2 days...between doctor's appointments and computer issues...I won't be able to keep up!

Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.


You look awesome!!!  Love your easy fits!



NiniMorris said:


> Well great!  Carla gets the adult size easy fits pattern done...and my computer is having issues!  My main computer upstairs does not like Adobe...refuses to run it no matter what we do!  My laptop has a dead power cord and (not so patiently) waiting for the mail man to deliver my new one ...TOMORROW!!!
> 
> None of the kids computers will hook up to the printer (old computers and old OS).  I just bought new ink and paper in anticipation of printing out the new pattern,,,UGH!
> 
> Can you tell I am inpatient?  Maybe just a little?
> 
> On a good note, my wonderful SIL, Korey, was given a clean bill of health at his 2 and a half year checkup and PET scan.  We have been 2 and a half years cancer free!  Six more months and the doctors say they can try and give me a grand child... (they got married three days after his last chemo treatment...had a honeymoon do over this year.)
> 
> Please slow down on your posts for the next 2 days...between doctor's appointments and computer issues...I won't be able to keep up!
> 
> Nini


How frustrating with the printer!

What great new about your SIL!


----------



## angel23321

So many nice things have been posted.  And I can't wait to get my hands on the adult easy fit pattern.

Why oh why do I do this to myself?  I wait until the last minute (or work forces me to wait) to get my stuff done. I have 3 UFO's and last night I thought I finished an AK shirt.  Until I realized I had the design on upside down...sigh. This is why I don't sew tired.

10 days and counting....if I make an outfit a day, I should be good.


----------



## Granna4679

Just received my Feliz pattern and have washed and ironed all of the fabric.  Now where to start?  I am a little overwhelmed with this pattern.  Wow!  Does anyone know of a tutorial for this pattern?  I haven't ever worked with the european patterns before and I know you have to add the seam allowance.  Any other help you can offer or maybe a link to a tutorial?

Thanks.


----------



## snubie

Granna4679 said:


> Just received my Feliz pattern and have washed and ironed all of the fabric.  Now where to start?  I am a little overwhelmed with this pattern.  Wow!  Does anyone know of a tutorial for this pattern?  I haven't ever worked with the european patterns before and I know you have to add the seam allowance.  Any other help you can offer or maybe a link to a tutorial?
> 
> Thanks.



I personally have not used it (or even made the Feliz) but there is a tutorial on this blog:
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/


----------



## sweetstitches

karebear1 said:


> Hey!!! I thought you loved ME!!!  I feel so alone now.....



Hey, I still love you, Mom!



NiniMorris said:


> Well great!  Carla gets the adult size easy fits pattern done...and my computer is having issues!  My main computer upstairs does not like Adobe...refuses to run it no matter what we do!  My laptop has a dead power cord and (not so patiently) waiting for the mail man to deliver my new one ...TOMORROW!!!
> 
> None of the kids computers will hook up to the printer (old computers and old OS).  I just bought new ink and paper in anticipation of printing out the new pattern,,,UGH!
> 
> Can you tell I am inpatient?  Maybe just a little?
> 
> On a good note, my wonderful SIL, Korey, was given a clean bill of health at his 2 and a half year checkup and PET scan.  We have been 2 and a half years cancer free!  Six more months and the doctors say they can try and give me a grand child... (they got married three days after his last chemo treatment...had a honeymoon do over this year.)
> 
> Please slow down on your posts for the next 2 days...between doctor's appointments and computer issues...I won't be able to keep up!
> 
> Nini



Having had my own printer problems this week, I know how frustrating that is.



angel23321 said:


> So many nice things have been posted.  And I can't wait to get my hands on the adult easy fit pattern.
> 
> Why oh why do I do this to myself?  I wait until the last minute (or work forces me to wait) to get my stuff done. I have 3 UFO's and last night I thought I finished an AK shirt.  Until I realized I had the design on upside down...sigh. This is why I don't sew tired.
> 
> 10 days and counting....if I make an outfit a day, I should be good.



ooh sorry.  I've done stuff like that myself.



Granna4679 said:


> Just received my Feliz pattern and have washed and ironed all of the fabric.  Now where to start?  I am a little overwhelmed with this pattern.  Wow!  Does anyone know of a tutorial for this pattern?  I haven't ever worked with the european patterns before and I know you have to add the seam allowance.  Any other help you can offer or maybe a link to a tutorial?
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't made that pattern, but I hope this helps.

http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/farbenmix/images/6/60/Feliz.pdf


Is anyone going to Original Sewing at Craft expo tomorrow in Schaumburg?


----------



## VanessasMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Brother Disney PE-180D?    Someone is trying to sell one for $250 but it doesn't come with a card reader or anything.  Is this a good deal or not?



Not a great deal. I am a huge lurker here and sew quite a bit. I have a Brother Disney PE-270D that I have been trying to sell for $300. It has a card reader and I am including a brand new downloading design software with it. So, for $50 more I would think you would want to have the additional designs. It is loaded with the Disney stuff too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Since I am stuck being sick and not going to city to get my machine from the shop here is a site I found with free downloads of embroidery designs:http://www.bunnycup.com/sets.aspx?status=retired

Join this one for free and then read the daily free designs that digitizers post each day!http://www.sewforum.com/


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I personally have not used it (or even made the Feliz) but there is a tutorial on this blog:
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/



Thanks for responding so quickly.  I wasn't able to find it on that site (I am sure I am just not looking in the right place).  


sweetstitches said:


> I haven't made that pattern, but I hope this helps.
> 
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/farbenmix/images/6/60/Feliz.pdf
> 
> 
> ?



This makes it look much easier than I was anticipating (dreading..ha!).  Thank you for taking the time to find it for me.  I will now try to get started on it.


----------



## snubie

For those looking to try some Farbenmix patterns:
http://farbenmix.wikia.com/wiki/Farbenwiki


----------



## luv2go2disney

Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.

Christi


----------



## tricia

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



I have done a couple of unlined bowling shirts.  My DS likes the way they hang better when they are not lined, and he says they will be too hot. 

I just leave the sleeves and the bodice pieces a bit longer so that I can fold them over 2 x to hem them.  The original pattern only leaves 1/4" seam allowance.  

It goes together pretty quickly.  It was the first Carla C pattern I bought.  I would say that I could put 1 together in about 1 hr. 15min without interruptions (like that would ever happen ) plus cutting time.

Don't be afraid of the collar and sleeves.  They are not that hard.  Come back and ask if you have anymore questions.  I think April and I have a pretty good understanding of it, as we have each made a few.


----------



## tricia

These shirts are not lined:











And the action shot:


----------



## luv2go2disney

tricia said:


> These shirts are not lined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the action shot:




AWESOME!!! Looks like he can move much better with the unlined shirt!  I will go on with my unlined plans then...and I better plan on 3 hours due to the interruptions, my other kids will be off the bus soon...


----------



## PrincessMickey

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.Christi



Glad DS is feeling better now. I just finished my first 2 bowling shirts. I made mine lined but I don't see why you couldn't do it without. They went together pretty easy and Carla explains everything so well. It took me a few days to get them both done but I only had about a half hour every day to sew. You'll do just fine and you'll be all done before you know it.


----------



## desparatelydisney

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home



How scary!!!  Glad to know that everyone is doing okay now


----------



## HLAuburn

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi




How scary!  Glad to hear he's doing better!

We'll be at DW the same time you guys are!  Where are you staying?  We're spending Thanksgiving in Mobile, AL and then leaving for DW the next day...we'll be at POR.  So excited, but I still have things to make!


----------



## NaeNae

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly.  I wasn't able to find it on that site (I am sure I am just not looking in the right place).  http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/.




Just scroll down to the bottom and hit view older posts.  After that the tutorials are listed along the right side of the blog.  She has them broken up into 3 or 4 different posts.  I've printed them out and am fixing to attempt my first Feliz.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

VanessasMom said:


> Not a great deal. I am a huge lurker here and sew quite a bit. I have a Brother Disney PE-270D that I have been trying to sell for $300. It has a card reader and I am including a brand new downloading design software with it. So, for $50 more I would think you would want to have the additional designs. It is loaded with the Disney stuff too.



Thanks!  Your machine only has a 4x4 hoop size though, right?



luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now
> Christi



Wow!  That must have been really scary!  I am glad to hear he is better now!  I hope the rest of your family stays healthy!


----------



## Sandy321

oh wow *Christi* 

Has anybody been to a sewing expo?  They are having one near where I live (in Schaumburg IL) this weekend... just curious if anyone has any opinions- I am a very very newbie to sewing...... 

I'm a sewing wannabe!!


----------



## bclydia

Hi everyone
I've been away awhile and only lurking now and then.  Had some personal problems and now I'm trying to get back in the swing of things.  
I know there are a few of "y'all" in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area.  I am going to be going down there for a Women of Faith retreat in January  and while I expect they'll keep me quite busy, I thought if there were time, I might try to find an hour or so (who needs lunch?) where I can zip off and do a little shopping. Are there any fabulous fabric stores that I just can't miss?  A scrapbookers paradise?  or some touristy sight I just NEED to see?  I admit, I know nothing about Texas except everything is bigger there.   I'd appreciate any help you can offer!


----------



## VBAndrea

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



I'm so sorry to hear your ds was so sick, but am very pleased to see he's making progress and hopefully will be much better by your upcoming vacation.

I have only made the bowling shirt lined but after reading others have made it unlined I wish i tried that -- my ds gets hot easily and might prefer losing a layer (I only line in muslin though).  We are going in Dec anyway so I don't anticipate it being very hot.

OK, Tricia is speedy quick.  I timed my last bowling shirt and it took almost 3.5 hours from start to finish.  I do have to tell you I sew on a small counter in my laundry room and that makes it more time consuming.  Every time I need to use my serger I have move the machines around and plug it in.  It also takes me long to do the lining b/c it barely fits on my counter when I spread the shirt out.  If I had a proper sewing room I'm sure I could easily cut 30 minutes of my time.  I am pretty inexperienced with sewing though, so if you are more experienced hopefully it would go faster.

My kids might be naked a day or two as well


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> .
> 
> YooooHoooo Heather
> I forgot to answer your question.  I have Shih Tzus.  They are beyond cute puppies as they are 6 months old and almost fully grown.  They are also very beyond cute as they can't grasp that carpeting is not grass.  The male is pretty good, but the female whizzes the instant she sees carpeting.  The male is much smarter but he bites the kids a lot.  And I actually want to bite one of the kids right now too b/c someone is highly annoying me.  It's way past bedtime, but no school tomorrow so figured I'd let them stay up late -- my bad.


6

We used to have a Shih Tzu. He was so gentle. He was also LARGE. More like a bulldog with long hair then a Shih Tzu. He used to crack me up. Our  Chihuahua taught him to bark. He made this funky sound. When the cat had kittens, he took care of them and came to get us when one got out of the box. 



VanessasMom said:


> Not a great deal. I am a huge lurker here and sew quite a bit. I have a Brother Disney PE-270D that I have been trying to sell for $300. It has a card reader and I am including a brand new downloading design software with it. So, for $50 more I would think you would want to have the additional designs. It is loaded with the Disney stuff too.





billwendy said:


> I got the 270D for less than that - it didnt come with a card reader either, but came with alot of thread, a CD with the disney font on it and an extra thread cartridge - i got it off craigslist - its downfall is that it only has a 4x4 hoop, but Heather is taking care of us with hoop envy!!



Isn't the 270 SE270, not PE? I think it has the cartridge system, doesn't it? Is this the one Walmart sold? I know Brother had alot of trouble with the cartridge system and for a while there you found dozens of refurbs on Ebay. 
The PE180 was origionally sold for $550 on sale. It's a nice  sturdy machine. It's also a good starter IMO, it doesn't have that much "tech" to it. I'm having a really hard time  converting over to the PE 780.


----------



## MouseTriper

Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> These shirts are not lined:


I love these shirts!  I looked for pillowcases and can't find them anywhere.  Glad your DS got picked for the pirate tutorial.


----------



## luv2go2disney

MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!



I love this costume!!!  Turned out very cute!

So after much longer than 1 hour for the bowling shirt I am happy to report that I survived & have 1 shirt completed for my DS(only 14 more to go)!!!  After 45 minutes of messing with the button hole feature that I have yet to use on machine & I had to remove the collar 3 times to get it right & I couldn't fit the sleeves around my sewing machine even with the piece off.  I finished in about 4 1/2 hours! Any great strategies on the collar or sleeves would be much appreciated...I am very happy with how it turned out & the pattern is actually very easy & I am sure the next ones can be done much quicker.    

Thanks for all the encouragement  on the shirt & concerns for my little guy.  He is thankfully doing much better!!!  It was SUPER scary they said if we would have waited a few more hours to bring him in the outcome could have been VERY different...SCARY!!!!!!  He went from not being sick at all to extremely sick in less than 12 hours!  So please watch your kids close if they start to get sick this winter!

Christi


----------



## sweetstitches

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



So glad he is doing better!!!!




tricia said:


> These shirts are not lined:



Those are great!



Sandy321 said:


> oh wow *Christi*
> 
> Has anybody been to a sewing expo?  They are having one near where I live (in Schaumburg IL) this weekend... just curious if anyone has any opinions- I am a very very newbie to sewing......
> 
> I'm a sewing wannabe!!



I am going to the one in Schamburg tomorrow.  Any chance you are going to be there then?

I've been a few times in the past.  Some years are better than others; it depends on the vendors.  I've taken classes in the past too, but haven't signed up for any this time...at least not yet.  Of course, the best year was the one when a new machine and cabinet followed me home 



MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!




That is awesome!  I'll bet she got a lot of comments on that costume!


----------



## Sandy321

*Christi* glad he is doing better - thanks for taking the time to remind us - how precious life is, and how fast illness comes upon them - follow those instincts! 

*mousetripr* Great job on the costume!! 

*MaryAnn* I was going to go Friday and Saturday - but I got "called" to sub both Th and F - so I decided to make money than to spend it on Friday!!  
Hope you report back on whether I should go Saturday - one class looked for beginners might be interesting for me... *Core Sewing Skills* but is the class purely lecture?


----------



## angel23321

Why is it that I can't find blank t-shirts for toddlers?  I can't find one for my youngest and I wanted to make some easy shirts for AK...sigh.  
I found pink and white in AC Moore and that's it.  Where do you all get your shirts.

I'm glad to hear the little guy is feeling better Christi...sounds really scarey.  Hope he continues to get better.

Did I mention only 10 MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi


Oh my gosh, how scary; I'm so glad he's improving now.



tricia said:


> These shirts are not lined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the action shot:


Great shot of him in the tutorial!  I'm glad you mentioned they aren't lined; My DS loves the style, but he finds the shirt a tiny bit stiff and heavy; I'm glad to know I can still make him the unlined version for our June trip.


angel23321 said:


> Why is it that I can't find blank t-shirts for toddlers?  I can't find one for my youngest and I wanted to make some easy shirts for AK...sigh.
> I found pink and white in AC Moore and that's it.  Where do you all get your shirts.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the little guy is feeling better Christi...sounds really scarey.  Hope he continues to get better.
> 
> Did I mention only 10 MORE DAYS!!!!


I know some people order them from different places, but I love the t-s at Walmart.  They just seem to fit well, and none of them so far have shrunk for me.
ETA: I also love Old navy for t's.


----------



## sweetstitches

Sandy321 said:


> *Christi* glad he is doing better - thanks for taking the time to remind us - how precious life is, and how fast illness comes upon them - follow those instincts!
> 
> *mousetripr* Great job on the costume!!
> 
> *MaryAnn* I was going to go Friday and Saturday - but I got "called" to sub both Th and F - so I decided to make money than to spend it on Friday!!
> Hope you report back on whether I should go Saturday - one class looked for beginners might be interesting for me... *Core Sewing Skills* but is the class purely lecture?



Since it is only 1 hour, I would say that it is a lecture class, but I will say that anything taught by Cynthia Guffey is worth going to; she is awesome!


----------



## Stephres

I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.

Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:






I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!






With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:






Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.

And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.






The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!


----------



## VBAndrea

MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!


The tulle skirt is awesome -- it's so full!!!!  The whole outfit looks great but I am really wowed by the tutu.



luv2go2disney said:


> I love this costume!!!  Turned out very cute!
> 
> So after much longer than 1 hour for the bowling shirt I am happy to report that I survived & have 1 shirt completed for my DS(only 14 more to go)!!!  After 45 minutes of messing with the button hole feature that I have yet to use on machine & I had to remove the collar 3 times to get it right & I couldn't fit the sleeves around my sewing machine even with the piece off.  I finished in about 4 1/2 hours! Any great strategies on the collar or sleeves would be much appreciated...I am very happy with how it turned out & the pattern is actually very easy & I am sure the next ones can be done much quicker.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement  on the shirt & concerns for my little guy.  He is thankfully doing much better!!!  It was SUPER scary they said if we would have waited a few more hours to bring him in the outcome could have been VERY different...SCARY!!!!!!  He went from not being sick at all to extremely sick in less than 12 hours!  So please watch your kids close if they start to get sick this winter!
> 
> Christi


I'm sorry the collar gave you such trouble.  I actually extended the seam allowance 1/4 of an inch and use a half an inch seam allowance which I think makes a big difference in the collar construction.  I do fine with the small seams in the Easy Fits, but I prefer a larger seam allowance to work with in general.  Also, do you use that wash away tape for the collar that Carla recommends?  I think that makes a big difference.  I can't say my collars are perfect, but they look pretty good.

I can't give you any sleeve advice.  I make a size 7/8 so it fits around the arm of my machine.  I just follow Carla's instructions and they work perfect.  I think working with a larger size makes it pretty easy.

Just keep making a few more (14 is a lot more!!!) and it will get easier.  I am fortunate that my button hole maker is really decent.  I do have to go over the stitching twice, but it works great and I just use an exacto knife to cut the fabric.  My only complaint with my button hole foot is it doesn't accommodate large buttons (not a problem for a bowling shirt but problematic for a Vida).



angel23321 said:


> Why is it that I can't find blank t-shirts for toddlers?  I can't find one for my youngest and I wanted to make some easy shirts for AK...sigh.
> I found pink and white in AC Moore and that's it.  Where do you all get your shirts.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the little guy is feeling better Christi...sounds really scarey.  Hope he continues to get better.
> 
> Did I mention only 10 MORE DAYS!!!!



Hmmm, AC Moore to me had an ok selection, but I was looking at youth sizes, not toddler.  Which AC Moore did you go to?  I was just at the one on Princess Anne and Dam Neck and I would have sworn they had more than pink and white, but like I said, I specifically looked at youth.  What color are you looking for?  Walmart has short sleeve t-s for boys and Target did as well but I'm in the big kids section.  Let me know what size and color you are interested in and I can dig through a few old clothes and see if I'd have something to give you (would obviously be used though, not brand new).


----------



## woodkins

angel23321 said:


> Why is it that I can't find blank t-shirts for toddlers?  I can't find one for my youngest and I wanted to make some easy shirts for AK...sigh.
> I found pink and white in AC Moore and that's it.  Where do you all get your shirts.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the little guy is feeling better Christi...sounds really scarey.  Hope he continues to get better.
> 
> Did I mention only 10 MORE DAYS!!!!



I have friends that order from jiffyshirts.com but I typically buy them locally from old navy or target.


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!



Cute, cute and cute.  Please share the coaster link with me too!  Not that I have time to make coasters, but maybe in the future.  And I rather like Scrappy's nose.  I am perusing through very old threads looking at pictures for ideas and I think Scrappy has ended up in the vast majority of your photos.


----------



## woodkins

Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!



Super cute outfits for you & for Megan! Love those coasters...please share the link, they would make great teacher/hostess gifts for the upcoming holiday!


----------



## Stephres

I'm sorry, I think Daniela was the first one to do the coasters, they are so cute! I assumed everyone knew about them. They are super easy and great for teacher gifts...hmmm...

HERE is the link!


----------



## tricia

luv2go2disney said:


> I love this costume!!!  Turned out very cute!
> 
> So after much longer than 1 hour for the bowling shirt I am happy to report that I survived & have 1 shirt completed for my DS(only 14 more to go)!!!  After 45 minutes of messing with the button hole feature that I have yet to use on machine & I had to remove the collar 3 times to get it right & I couldn't fit the sleeves around my sewing machine even with the piece off.  I finished in about 4 1/2 hours! Any great strategies on the collar or sleeves would be much appreciated...I am very happy with how it turned out & the pattern is actually very easy & I am sure the next ones can be done much quicker.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement  on the shirt & concerns for my little guy.  He is thankfully doing much better!!!  It was SUPER scary they said if we would have waited a few more hours to bring him in the outcome could have been VERY different...SCARY!!!!!!  He went from not being sick at all to extremely sick in less than 12 hours!  So please watch your kids close if they start to get sick this winter!
> 
> Christi



For the sleeves I find that lots of pinning helps.  (I prick the heck out of my fingers though)  Also, I hate my machine for buttonholes, so I walk down the street a block and use my MILs machine.  She loves to see the stuff I make anyway, so this gives me a chance to show her, and have a quick visit and get button holes done without cursing out my machine.  Happy times all around.

So scary about your little guy too, glad he is doing well.




ireland_nicole said:


> Oh my gosh, how scary; I'm so glad he's improving now.
> 
> 
> Great shot of him in the tutorial!  I'm glad you mentioned they aren't lined; My DS loves the style, but he finds the shirt a tiny bit stiff and heavy; I'm glad to know I can still make him the unlined version for our June trip.
> 
> I know some people order them from different places, but I love the t-s at Walmart.  They just seem to fit well, and none of them so far have shrunk for me.
> ETA: I also love Old navy for t's.



The first one I made him was lined, and when he wasn't wearing it I asked why, and he pulled a store bought shirt from the closet and said, "look, I like this one, yours is all stiff and stuff, there are too many layers."  So, then I asked him if he would wear one if I could only do the one layer and he said he would, so it has worked out now.

I just got some toddler T's at Walmart.  That is where I always tend to get them.



Stephres said:


> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:



Great top.  And too funny about the coasters.  Everyone is always amazed at them when I make them too.  Funny how something so simple can baffle everyone.

I made these last year for Christmas for the boys teachers, and they loved them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!



Cute!  I love Megans top, and the easy fits are adorable- give Scrappy a hug for me LOL.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 7.  No, I think you are supposed to share yours with me.



OH, ok! 



snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.


Stacey, you look soo cute!!! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Brother Disney PE-180D?    Someone is trying to sell one for $250 but it doesn't come with a card reader or anything.  Is this a good deal or not?





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  Your machine only has a 4x4 hoop size though, right?



The 180D is only a 4X4 hoop too. Is this the one on Craigslist that was listed as a 1800? I believe she was selling it with the mulitposition hoop, but it only has a 4X4 embroidery field. 



the_seamstress said:


> *WOW!
> THAT is a super duper awesome deal! !*
> the one that I saw in the Kazoo tots-to-teens store,
> last year (or so) was ON SALE for $3200!
> It was just beige though = no cool purple
> 
> Generally, I "collect" pixs of cool bunk beds, loft beds, unique beds, etc.
> For idea-fuel for my girls' room-remodels =)!
> My little Liz just turned 5 & I THINK she's almost ready for a loft bed ...
> But we have to be careful with her =
> she loves to Climb-High-&-Jump-Off-Of-Everything!!
> 
> I'm working on a blog page with a TONS of pixs & links ...
> I'll make sure to post a link to it, when it's done !



I've got nothing much to add, other than I always loved to play at Tot To Teen!!! My kids still do. 



karebear1 said:


> Hey!!! I thought you loved ME!!!  I feel so alone now.....


She does, she does, she told me. 


luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



I'm so sorry your little one was so sick!!!   I'm glad he is doing better. 




SallyfromDE said:


> 6
> 
> We used to have a Shih Tzu. He was so gentle. He was also LARGE. More like a bulldog with long hair then a Shih Tzu. He used to crack me up. Our  Chihuahua taught him to bark. He made this funky sound. When the cat had kittens, he took care of them and came to get us when one got out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the 270 SE270, not PE? I think it has the cartridge system, doesn't it? Is this the one Walmart sold? I know Brother had alot of trouble with the cartridge system and for a while there you found dozens of refurbs on Ebay.
> The PE180 was origionally sold for $550 on sale. It's a nice  sturdy machine. It's also a good starter IMO, it doesn't have that much "tech" to it. I'm having a really hard time  converting over to the PE 780.


Yes, the 270D is an SE with the cartridge. 



Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!



Megan's top is cute!! I love your Easy Fits! Poor Scrappy! 
I've always wanted to try those coasters, yours look great!


----------



## mom2rtk

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a size larger than my "normal" size and did not put in an elastic waistband.  For the waist, I threaded a ribbon through the casing and pulled it out through a buttonhole.  That way the pants can grow with me as I grow (lucky me).  Once this baby makes her appearance I will open the casing and put in some elastic.




Do they still sell that buttonhole elastic???? I LOVED using that in my pants when I was expecting!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Do they still sell that buttonhole elastic???? I LOVED using that in my pants when I was expecting!



I saw some at Field's Fabrics last week. I think that's just a Michigan store though. When I was pregnant, I just cut slits in elastic or if I was feeling fancy, I would sew buttonholes into it. I usually didn't feel too fancy when I was pregnant though!


----------



## sahm1000

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



Glad your little guy is okay.  How scary!  I've only made one bowling shirt (for a big give - I have 3 girls!) and didn't think it was too bad.  Good luck with it!  Have a great trip and I hope everyone in your family stays healthy!



bclydia said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been away awhile and only lurking now and then.  Had some personal problems and now I'm trying to get back in the swing of things.
> I know there are a few of "y'all" in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area.  I am going to be going down there for a Women of Faith retreat in January  and while I expect they'll keep me quite busy, I thought if there were time, I might try to find an hour or so (who needs lunch?) where I can zip off and do a little shopping. Are there any fabulous fabric stores that I just can't miss?  A scrapbookers paradise?  or some touristy sight I just NEED to see?  I admit, I know nothing about Texas except everything is bigger there.   I'd appreciate any help you can offer!



I'm in Dallas!  There are lots of fabric stores along Harry Hines Blvd. in Dallas.  Huge ones!  You should check them out for sure!



MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!



Very cute costume!  Great job!




Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!




You look cute Steph!  And very comfy!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Hmmm, AC Moore to me had an ok selection, but I was looking at youth sizes, not toddler.  Which AC Moore did you go to?  I was just at the one on Princess Anne and Dam Neck and I would have sworn they had more than pink and white, but like I said, I specifically looked at youth.  What color are you looking for?  Walmart has short sleeve t-s for boys and Target did as well but I'm in the big kids section.  Let me know what size and color you are interested in and I can dig through a few old clothes and see if I'd have something to give you (would obviously be used though, not brand new).



Andrea...that's so nice of you to offer.  I went to the AC Moore on Independence...close to work.  The youth had a lot of colors but not the toddler.  I'm looking for a green (any green since my green doesn't match Emma's either) and a purple in a size 3T.  
I just finished Emma's AK shirt...it came out really cute and Lily's sweatshirt.   I shifted the hoop so the sweatshirt isn't perfect but it looks really cute.  I'll post pictures eventually.


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!



She looks gorgeous! (and scary) that is a fabulous costume!



Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!



Love Megan's top and your easy fits Steph!  We love Scrappy pictures!  Those coasters are cool too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
Here are the pictures:








And the face which was hand embroidered a while ago - like in Sept!




Thanks for looking.
I am so glad DH was very willing when I said I wanted to buy it!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

HeatherSue - love the new bed for your DD - We have one similar to that - bunk bed twin over full - no play area. The girls love it too. It took me forever to find a bunk with stairs instead of a ladder - and the added storage is great!


----------



## lovesdumbo

luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi


How scary!  Glad he's doing better now.

Congrats on your first bowling shirt!  They do get easier.

Looks like we'll be there at the same time.  I'll be at Pop 11/30 to 12/7.



HLAuburn said:


> We'll be at DW the same time you guys are!  Where are you staying?  We're spending Thanksgiving in Mobile, AL and then leaving for DW the next day...we'll be at POR.  So excited, but I still have things to make!


Me too.  I haven't made anything yet.



MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!


So cool!  Great job!!!!



Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!


Love the top, the coasters and the easy fits AND Scrappy!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face which was hand embroidered a while ago - like in Sept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> I am so glad DH was very willing when I said I wanted to buy it!



So cute!  Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## MouseTriper

luv2go2disney said:


> I love this costume!!!  Turned out very cute!
> 
> So after much longer than 1 hour for the bowling shirt I am happy to report that I survived & have 1 shirt completed for my DS(only 14 more to go)!!!  After 45 minutes of messing with the button hole feature that I have yet to use on machine & I had to remove the collar 3 times to get it right & I couldn't fit the sleeves around my sewing machine even with the piece off.  I finished in about 4 1/2 hours! Any great strategies on the collar or sleeves would be much appreciated...I am very happy with how it turned out & the pattern is actually very easy & I am sure the next ones can be done much quicker.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement  on the shirt & concerns for my little guy.  He is thankfully doing much better!!!  It was SUPER scary they said if we would have waited a few more hours to bring him in the outcome could have been VERY different...SCARY!!!!!!  He went from not being sick at all to extremely sick in less than 12 hours!  So please watch your kids close if they start to get sick this winter!
> 
> Christi


 Thank you for the compliment on my DD's costume!!!  Sorry I can't help ya with the bowling shirt pattern, I am too scared to try it.  Hahaha.  I AM SOO HAPPY THAT YOUR SON IS OKAY!!!!  How scary for all of you!!!!!  



sweetstitches said:


> That is awesome!  I'll bet she got a lot of comments on that costume!


 Thank you so much, she got a few compliments and it sure did make us both smile.  Hahaha.



Sandy321 said:


> *mousetripr* Great job on the costume!!


Aww, thank you so much!



Stephres said:


> I am trying to keep up, but I am soooo tired! This might be a nine o'clock bedtime night for me.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I have been doing. My mom and I picked out this cute fabric for a top for Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to appliqué a pumpkin on a leg of her jeans like Shannon did. but I figure I've only got a few weeks left before Thanksgiving and she needs to wear those jeans all winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the leftovers I made coasters for my mom's birthday which is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tutorial! No hand stitching! My mom got them yesterday and says she loves them but can't figure out how I made them. I guess I will be nice and share the link.
> 
> And lastly, I made some easy fits for me. I was going to make matching ones for Megan but she refused to come to the pj book club so I haven't made hers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were taking my picture and kept yelling at Scrappy to get out of the picture, and I said, some people like Scrappy in the picture! I think I was telling them to hurry and get it over it with already!


Great shirt, great coasters, great easy fit pants!!!  You rock girl!!!



VBAndrea said:


> The tulle skirt is awesome -- it's so full!!!!  The whole outfit looks great but I am really wowed by the tutu.


Aww you're so sweet, thank you!!!  The tulle skirt is the first thing that came to my mind and the rest of the costume had to kinda match it...hahahaha.  



sahm1000 said:


> Very cute costume!  Great job!!


 Thank you so much!!!



jham said:


> She looks gorgeous! (and scary) that is a fabulous costume!


Thanks Jeanne!!!  She had a lot of fun on Halloween.  I have to say though that my make-up job on her pales in comparison to your adorable DD's!!!!  Her Sally outfit and make-up ROCKED!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face which was hand embroidered a while ago - like in Sept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> I am so glad DH was very willing when I said I wanted to buy it!


That turned out so cute!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> So cool!  Great job!!!!.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

angel23321 said:


> Andrea...that's so nice of you to offer.  I went to the AC Moore on Independence...close to work.  The youth had a lot of colors but not the toddler.  I'm looking for a green (any green since my green doesn't match Emma's either) and a purple in a size 3T.
> I just finished Emma's AK shirt...it came out really cute and Lily's sweatshirt.   I shifted the hoop so the sweatshirt isn't perfect but it looks really cute.  I'll post pictures eventually.



Sorry, no purple, but I do have this olive green one:





It is a Gymboree shirt size 2 to 3 years 100% cotton.  It is a thicker cotton and appears to be in pretty good shape (I don't see any stains or pilling).  It looks to me like it's on the wide and short side.  You are welcome to have it if you'd like.  

One other odd suggestion I have for you is to call NYSL.  Their office is on Holland and Dam Neck.  Chances are they bulk order their t's for soccer, but if they do get them locally they may be able to let you know where theirs come from.  The soccer teams have every color under the sun.

Grrrrr!!!!  School is closed today.  I needed to get to Joanne's today and sew a lot.  This will make it challenging.  Maybe I should clean instead since my house is a royal mess and probably stinks since the puppies refuse to go outside in this weather.  We have standing water in parts of the yard, so I guess I can't blame the little critters.

Actually, I better sew.  Our power already went off once and I fear it may happen again and my machine surely won't work without electricity.

Anyway, let me know if you're interested in the shirt and we'll work something out.  I live near the municipal center and my kids go to school in Chesapeake.  I think you live in Chesapeake and work in VB (????) so meeting up shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## karebear1

sweetstitches said:


> Hey, I still love you, Mom!



Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting! 

Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately?? 

Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?


----------



## rie'smom

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?



COOL! Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry, no purple, but I do have this olive green one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Gymboree shirt size 2 to 3 years 100% cotton.  It is a thicker cotton and appears to be in pretty good shape (I don't see any stains or pilling).  It looks to me like it's on the wide and short side.  You are welcome to have it if you'd like.
> 
> One other odd suggestion I have for you is to call NYSL.  Their office is on Holland and Dam Neck.  Chances are they bulk order their t's for soccer, but if they do get them locally they may be able to let you know where theirs come from.  The soccer teams have every color under the sun.
> 
> Grrrrr!!!!  School is closed today.  I needed to get to Joanne's today and sew a lot.  This will make it challenging.  Maybe I should clean instead since my house is a royal mess and probably stinks since the puppies refuse to go outside in this weather.  We have standing water in parts of the yard, so I guess I can't blame the little critters.
> 
> Actually, I better sew.  Our power already went off once and I fear it may happen again and my machine surely won't work without electricity.
> 
> Anyway, let me know if you're interested in the shirt and we'll work something out.  I live near the municipal center and my kids go to school in Chesapeake.  I think you live in Chesapeake and work in VB (????) so meeting up shouldn't be too hard.




That green is PERFECT!!  That's the color my shirt so that would work.  Yep, I work at the Sandler Center in Towne Center so that might be the easiest place to meet if that works for you.
I know, my girls have no school today either.  Luckily DH has no work either. I'm waiting to hear if I need to treak over to the Beach.   This weather is horrible.
Let me know where/when you want to meet.  Odviously not today. LOL.


----------



## mom2rtk

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?




CONGRATS!!!! Have FUN!!!!!


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?




Officially jealous!  I hope you have a great trip!  I wish I were going with you!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?



Have a great trip!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OT random vent/question-

So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.

She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?

 

So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!

Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.

So, WWYD at this point?


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> Officially jealous!  I hope you have a great trip!  I wish I were going with you!



I wish you were going with me too!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?



First-  how the heck can you beat a $59.00 deal at a Disney Resort? 

I think at this point I'd tell her that she just made a huge mistake booking that deal on travelocity and then I'd explain why and let it go.  She's definetly gonna regret this decision- There's no way in the world she's gonna go back to the hotel on I-Drive for naptmie. What a disappointment - huh? Sorry you wasted your time.

Oh... and you definetly don't have a bad attitude. It's frustrating when someone asks for help, and then just does what they want to anyway. UGH and GRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## rie'smom

ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?



This drives me nuts. Used to always volunteer to plan itineraries and help people with their trips. Then one too many times, someone came home and complained about the crowds or not being able to eat in a restaurant and why on Earth do we keep going to WDW. Turned out they didn't follow the touring plan and had not made ADRs because they wanted to wing it. 
Now, when I hear someone say they're going, I zip my lips.


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad DH was very willing when I said I wanted to buy it!




Great job, and congrats on the new machine.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?



Oh man!  Way better than anyone elses here!


----------



## sweetstitches

Stephres said:


>



Great job on everything, Stephanie!  Our dog always insists on being in pictures too.  Thanks for posting the link to the coasters.



sahm1000 said:


> I'm in Dallas!  There are lots of fabric stores along Harry Hines Blvd. in Dallas.  Huge ones!  You should check them out for sure!



Oh how lucky you are!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:



The t-shirt turned out cute.  Glad you got that baby out of the box!



karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??



Thanks for the hug.  Have a wonderful time!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?



You're a great friend for even getting this far with her.  I agree with the others; I think I'd tell her that making trip plans is so personal, and since she obviously didn't take your advice on the hotel, she probably approaches vacations differently than you do and she should just do her own thing.  Some people just.don't.get.Disney the way we do.


----------



## sweetstitches

Okay, I'm going to the sewing expo today.  I'm taking Rachel (14) with me, so I'm not taking any classes.  It will be good "girl time" but will probably end up costing me more money!


----------



## NaeNae

I received an email today for 30% off at Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy in store.  If anyone is interested in it I can forward the email.  It says it's a Friends and Family Event good for multiple uses and good TODAY thru SUN.


----------



## woodkins

Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


----------



## mom2rtk

I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!

I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do! 

I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........

THANKS!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?


How frustrating!  I would just tell her that you don't know anything about staying offsite so you really can't give any advice.  

I've been trying to help 2 coworkers.  One is there now for 2 nights with a 6 year old and 2 year old.  Then they are going to beach or something.  My advice to her was you won't see everything so don't try.

The other is going 12/10 for free dining with her family of 5 at the Polynesian-the kids one and only WDW trip.  She's decided to wing it and not make any dining reservations.



sweetstitches said:


> Okay, I'm going to the sewing expo today.  I'm taking Rachel (14) with me, so I'm not taking any classes.  It will be good "girl time" but will probably end up costing me more money!


Have fun!



woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


Lots of prayers for Beth.



mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!


Sorry no advice.  My machine needs to be professionally cleaned too.  Hope you can find a quick fix!!!


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!




Are you just blowing it out with air from your lungs, or with a bit of compressed air?  The compressed air packs more of a punch and may get some stuff that is really deep, or stuck a bit.


----------



## froggy33

lovesdumbo said:


> The other is going 12/10 for free dining with her family of 5 at the Polynesian-the kids one and only WDW trip.  She's decided to wing it and not make any dining reservations.



Wow!  They are not going to be able to eat anywhere hardly.  We're going down just before that and I have one day that I keep playing with dining reservations (I think we are going to just eat CS that day).  Anyway, there is very little left and the best I can find is late at night.  Her only real chances look to be at Epcot and a few resorts.

Good luck to them!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


>



Love the Incredible shirt, the easy-fit pants and Tessa's bed is amazing!!!  Kirsten has a bunk bed but not as cool as Tessa's!  I also love her collection of Build a Bear on display! 



snubie said:


>



Cute!  Love the baby bump.



sweetstitches said:


> Have any of you heard of a magazine called Sew WOW?
> 
> There are some really cute kid's clothes ideas in there.
> http://www.sewwow.com/application/FALL2009.html



Lots of cute stuffs in there.



luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!  So now after 4 days in pediatric intensive care we are home & now I am in a huge time crunch we leave for Atlanta in 14 days for Thanksgiving with family & in 17 days we will be at the world!  As of right now my poor two DS's are going to be naked!!!  I have all but 2 of my DD's things done & I am now skipping ahead to start making things for the boys...I am making my first Carla C Bowling shirt  can anyone tell me if it is necessary to line the shirt.  A little direction would be great!  Also can anyone give me a guesstimate on how long this shirt should take.  I have had this pattern for over a year & have been very intimadated by the sleeves, collar & of course all those dang button holes!!!  Thanks & I hope to get pictures up of everything next week.
> 
> Christi



How scary, and so glad that he is feeling much better.



MouseTriper said:


>



What a cool costume!



Stephres said:


>



Love everything.  Thanks for the link to the tutorial..I am thinking I should make some as Christmas gifts!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Congrats on the new machine!  That turned out great.



karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?



Have a great trip. have fun!  How long are you staying?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm. 

Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!

Front





Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine


----------



## tvgirlmin

Love the Pirates Shirts!  Too cool!!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Thought I would share the halloween costume I made for my DD.  I had this image in my head on how I wanted it to turn out for the longest time and I was quite excited when I finished it.  My DD and I LOVE it. Hahaha.  I made the top from CarlaC's new pattern...IT ROCKS!!!  (Thanks Carla)!!!!  The tulle skirt is really full and took me a bit longer than anticipated but after some adjustments I think it turned out pretty good.  The cape was a pattern piece I found at Hancock's and it worked out perfectly!!!!  Oh and the back of the corset thingie is shirred...it was actually a lot easier than I thought.  Hahaha!



Your daughter is just beautiful - and the costume is great, too!  What a fabulous idea!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top!  OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the face which was hand embroidered a while ago - like in Sept!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> I am so glad DH was very willing when I said I wanted to buy it!



Lovin' the ghost Mickey!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



Awesome shirt!  I am making my first bowling shirt now, and working on hand applique for it - lets just say the applique is not great on mine, but I guess you gotta start somewhere.  Your shirt is just fabulous!  I wish mine looked like that...


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!



I can't help you but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone.  The wheel on my machine was sticking every now and then (like I would manually have to jump start it).  I DID put it in for a professional cleaning last week and couldn't wait to get it back because I have way too many projects that need to be finished before Dec 6.  I got it back on Monday and it started doing the same thing last night.  I am soooo frustrated.  I can't be without mine either or I will fall behind on the orders I have promised.   Sorry you are having problems.  Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## HeatherSue

snubie said:


> So I guess I will share this picture but remember that I am 38 weeks pregnant and not looking my best:


You are SO cute!! I wish I had such a cute little round belly when I was pregnant! 



squirrel said:


> We had a great time!  My niece stayed up late til closing that Sunday and we stayed til 2 am the next Sunday.  She rode Winnie the Pooh over and over again.  We now have a record of 17 rides in one day.  We did the Wishes Dessert Party on our last night.  She enjoyed trying the special dairy free cake they had for her.  She did go on Jungle Cruise on our last day, just before the Dessert Party.
> 
> I haven't done a trip report-not sure if I will.  My other sister is expecting in April.  There's a good chance it will arrive on someone's birthday (other sister, father of the new baby, our cousin, or my birthday).   Now I have another one to sew for.
> 
> I have quite a bit of material now to start making dresses for the other niece who gets to go to WDW next year.


Wow, that girl can go late!!  You saw first hand that my kids pass out after 10:00 or so!   Congrats on your new niece or nephew!!!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Isn't this under that stairs? That is Harry Potters room.


I never thought of that!! Yes, Megan can sleep in the cupboard under the stairs!



sweetstitches said:


> Have any of you heard of a magazine called Sew WOW?
> 
> There are some really cute kid's clothes ideas in there.
> http://www.sewwow.com/application/FALL2009.html


There were some great things in there!!  Well, except for pages 21-28.  Those boys will never forgive their mother for that...  But, I LOVE the paper dolls outfit!!!  Wow, what a fantastic idea!  The pocket on page 38 is so pretty! I have to learn how to make pockets like those!  Thank you, Mary Ann!  I subscribed to it!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> You crack me up!  I'm sorry both of your kids are sick!  That's rough!
> Glad your craigslist experience turned out good.  I keep looking for beds for my DD on there.  In fact, we found one we like today and we talked to the person on the phone and everything.  My DH borrowed a truck and drove up there to get it and it was no where near good condition so no bed for us.   Guess we'll keep looking!


How annoying!! I had this person e-mail me more pictures before we drove all the way up to Grand Rapids to get it.  It was really frustrating trying to find a bed!  The vast majority of the time, I'd e-mail people or call them and never get a response.  We just sold Tessa's old bed on craigslist, too! Yay! Now I'm on the lookout for one for Sawyer.  I have 2 1/2 years before he'll be old enough for a loft bed, so I've got some time! 

In the last 2 weeks, we've done a whole bunch of stuff on craigslist- we bought a car, sold a car, bought a bed, and sold a bed!  I'm fixin' to list some of the kid's baby toys on there soon. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Brother Disney PE-180D?    Someone is trying to sell one for $250 but it doesn't come with a card reader or anything.  Is this a good deal or not?


LOL! I bet that's the same one I e-mailed the woman about!  I found that it wasn't a very good deal after searching ebay for similar machines that had sold.  



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Would a 7 y/o boy wearing a t-shirt with Darby and Buster on it be weird?  I asked ds his fav character from Pooh and it's Darby (but he also likes Buster).  I was kind of hoping to make him an applique with Pooh wearing a Super Sleuth Shirt but ds says Pooh is not at all his favorite.  DD's dress has Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglett.  The easiest option might be to just make him a Super Sleuth shirt (I have a blue t that's close to the perfect color).  What are your thoughts?  I'm not so sure a boy should be wearing a shirt that has lavender on it (Darby's shirt is lavendar).
> 
> YooooHoooo Heather
> I forgot to answer your question.  I have Shih Tzus.  They are beyond cute puppies as they are 6 months old and almost fully grown.  They are also very beyond cute as they can't grasp that carpeting is not grass.  The male is pretty good, but the female whizzes the instant she sees carpeting.  The male is much smarter but he bites the kids a lot.  And I actually want to bite one of the kids right now too b/c someone is highly annoying me.  It's way past bedtime, but no school tomorrow so figured I'd let them stay up late -- my bad.


Maybe you could use some creative license on Darby's shirt and make the lavendar part blue or something?  If he wants a Darby shirt, I'd say he's not too old for one!

Shih Tzus are so cute!! My SIL has one that has some housetraining issues and some biting issues, too.  I was in love with that dog until it bit Tessa in the face!  The good thing about little dogs is they don't do as  much damage when they bite!  Our  miniature schnauzer wasn't fully housetrained until she was about 18 months old.  Now she does great.  So, there is hope! 



billwendy said:


> I got the 270D for less than that - it didnt come with a card reader either, but came with alot of thread, a CD with the disney font on it and an extra thread cartridge - i got it off craigslist - its downfall is that it only has a 4x4 hoop, but Heather is taking care of us with hoop envy!!


I'm doing my best! 



karebear1 said:


> Hey!!! I thought you loved ME!!!  I feel so alone now.....


My darling, I have plenty of room in my heart to love you, too.  



the_seamstress said:


> *WOW!
> THAT is a super duper awesome deal!!*
> the one that I saw in the Kazoo tots-to-teens store,
> last year (or so) was ON SALE for $3200!
> It was just beige though = no cool purple
> 
> Generally, I "collect" pixs of cool bunk beds, loft beds, unique beds, etc.
> For idea-fuel for my girls' room-remodels =)!
> My little Liz just turned 5 & I THINK she's almost ready for a loft bed ...
> But we have to be careful with her =
> she loves to Climb-High-&-Jump-Off-Of-Everything!!
> 
> I'm working on a blog page with a TONS of pixs & links ...
> I'll make sure to post a link to it, when it's done!


I'd love to see that blog!! It sounds like you're as obsessed with cool kid's beds as I am!  I love Tot to Teen!  I never actually buy anything there, but it's fun to look around.  Plus, I have great memories of playing on the slide when I was a kid.  It was much bigger then!  LOL!



NiniMorris said:


> On a good note, my wonderful SIL, Korey, was given a clean bill of health at his 2 and a half year checkup and PET scan.  We have been 2 and a half years cancer free!  Six more months and the doctors say they can try and give me a grand child... (they got married three days after his last chemo treatment...had a honeymoon do over this year.)


That is wonderful news!!!!!!!  



angel23321 said:


> 10 days and counting....if I make an outfit a day, I should be good.


 For only 10 more days!!!



luv2go2disney said:


> Hi all!!!  My youngest son was in the hospital all last week with severe double pneumonia & an H1N1 scare.  He is definitely starting to feel better besides the terrible deep cough.  It was very scary in the ER when the nurses & Doctors start to panic at the little guys condition!!!
> Christi


That must have been SO incredibly scary!!!! I'm so glad he's better now!  

My kids both have the flu at the moment.  Tessa has been sick for 6 days and Sawyer has only had it for 3.  They gave them tamiflu yesterday and they're both doing a lot better today, thankfully. I was getting worried about Tessa because she just kept getting worse instead of better. 



tricia said:


> These shirts are not lined:


That is such an awesome shirt, and a great picture, too!!



bclydia said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been away awhile and only lurking now and then.  Had some personal problems and now I'm trying to get back in the swing of things.


 I'm glad you're back.  



MouseTriper said:


>


She looks so cute!!! Well, besides the white face and the blood!  That costume is great!  I love that tunic in black, too.  She can wear that again!  



angel23321 said:


> Why is it that I can't find blank t-shirts for toddlers?  I can't find one for my youngest and I wanted to make some easy shirts for AK...sigh.
> I found pink and white in AC Moore and that's it.  Where do you all get your shirts.


I love the Garanimals t-shirts at WalMart.  But, they don't sell them this time of year.  I would try www.jiffyshirts.com.  They have super fast shipping and reasonable prices, even after you add shipping on.  



Stephres said:


>


I lost the coasters picture, but those are so cool!! I am actually considering making some of those.  Of course, I consider making lots of things that I never get around to doing! 

Megan looks so pretty in her Thanksgiving top!! Your easy fits look great, too! I love Scrappy's little nose poking into the picture!



teresajoy said:


> The 180 is only a 4X4 hoop too. Is this the one on Craigslist that was listed as a 1800? I believe she was selling it with the mulitposition hoop, but it only has a 4X4 embroidery field.


How funny is it that we all looked at the same machine on Craigslist? 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well Girls, I finally have it out of the box and have used my new Babylock Ellageo Plus! I finished my first appliqued scrub top! OMG! Is that machine EASY to use! I am so excited. Applique on that was awesome! (granted half was done on the old machine before it broke, but finishing the other half tonight took me about 40 minutes which for me is great!)
> Here are the pictures:


That applique looks GREAT!! At first I thought your new machine must have a huge hoop and then I realize you did it by hand! Wow!! I'm very impressed!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> HeatherSue - love the new bed for your DD - We have one similar to that - bunk bed twin over full - no play area. The girls love it too. It took me forever to find a bunk with stairs instead of a ladder - and the added storage is great!


I'm pretty sure that is the same brand as Tessa's new bed!! Is it a Berg?  I love the steps!  I can climb up there and tuck her into bed with no problems!  



karebear1 said:


> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> 
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?


Woo-hoo!!!! ONE DAY!!!!!    Have a wonderful trip!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?


Well, I would just wish them luck navigating the traffic on I-Drive! Sheesh! How annoying! $59/night is such a great deal, with free transportation thrown in!!  I was trying to figure out how I could sneak in another trip while the rates were only $59/night. But, there is no cheap airfare to go with it! Darn! 



woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


I will most definitely pray for Beth.  This must be so scary for all of you.  



mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!


I have no idea! But, I will send some sewing  your way.


----------



## Granna4679

EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



Awesome shirt...you did an incredible job!!


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> Are you just blowing it out with air from your lungs, or with a bit of compressed air?  The compressed air packs more of a punch and may get some stuff that is really deep, or stuck a bit.



I did use compressed air. After seeing just how much came out, I thought my problem was solved... but no go. I'm still double sewing (not to mention serging....) each seam that involves gathered broadcloth. Regular cotton goes through fine.... it just seems to be hating the broadcloth.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> I can't help you but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone.  The wheel on my machine was sticking every now and then (like I would manually have to jump start it).  I DID put it in for a professional cleaning last week and couldn't wait to get it back because I have way too many projects that need to be finished before Dec 6.  I got it back on Monday and it started doing the same thing last night.  I am soooo frustrated.  I can't be without mine either or I will fall behind on the orders I have promised.   Sorry you are having problems.  Hope you figure it out soon.



Thanks for the good wishes. I hope you get your figured out soon too! I really should have gotten it in downtown while I was at Disney, but was sewing up until the night before we left and I couldn't make it.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!





tricia said:


> Are you just blowing it out with air from your lungs, or with a bit of compressed air?  The compressed air packs more of a punch and may get some stuff that is really deep, or stuck a bit.



I hope you get your problem resolved soon so you can get back to sewing.  You shouldn't use compress air to clean your sewing machine because it will force all the dust/lint into places in your sewing machine that you don't want them to be.   The guy who service the sewing at the store showed me a machine where the owner has been using compress air..the inside looks like it has been stuffed with tons of cotton balls!  It was nasty looking.


----------



## tricia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



Oh, I love it. 



mom2rtk said:


> I did use compressed air. After seeing just how much came out, I thought my problem was solved... but no go. I'm still double sewing (not to mention serging....) each seam that involves gathered broadcloth. Regular cotton goes through fine.... it just seems to be hating the broadcloth.




Well then, I got nothin'.  I do hope you either figure it out or it works itself out soon.


----------



## mom2rtk

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I hope you get your problem resolved soon so you can get back to sewing.  You shouldn't use compress air to clean your sewing machine because it will force all the dust/lint into places in your sewing machine that you don't want them to be.   The guy who service the sewing at the store showed me a machine where the owner has been using compress air..the inside looks like it has been stuffed with tons of cotton balls!  It was nasty looking.



Wow! I had no idea. Fortunately it's still working just fine on everything else.... it's just those broadcloth gathers..... If I had changed to a new needle type or brand, I'd blame that, but I've used these for years.....

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## VBAndrea

woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


Keeping her in my thoughts.  It's so sad to see anyone with cancer, but when you have two young children it's absolutely heartbreaking.  I'm teary eyed typing this and I don't even know your BFF.



angel23321 said:


> That green is PERFECT!!  That's the color my shirt so that would work.  Yep, I work at the Sandler Center in Towne Center so that might be the easiest place to meet if that works for you.
> I know, my girls have no school today either.  Luckily DH has no work either. I'm waiting to hear if I need to treak over to the Beach.   This weather is horrible.
> Let me know where/when you want to meet.  Odviously not today. LOL.


If school is on tomorrow I could drop it off after I take the kids to school.  Do you start work at 9am?



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine


That looks great!  After unsuccessful attempting a knit t-shirt hand embroidery this morning I am thinking ds is going to be getting appliqued bowling shirts instead.  I had no problems (well, relatively few problems) appliqueing a Vida.



HeatherSue said:


> Maybe you could use some creative license on Darby's shirt and make the lavendar part blue or something?  If he wants a Darby shirt, I'd say he's not too old for one!
> 
> Shih Tzus are so cute!! My SIL has one that has some housetraining issues and some biting issues, too.  I was in love with that dog until it bit Tessa in the face!  The good thing about little dogs is they don't do as  much damage when they bite!  Our  miniature schnauzer wasn't fully housetrained until she was about 18 months old.  Now she does great.  So, there is hope!



I'm rethinking the entire t-shirt thing after attempting one for dd this morning.  I am either really am having problems witht his red thread (which gave me trouble in the past) or need a new needle and of course I go to my needle stash and have ZERO ballpoint needles in there.  Ugh!  I was just at the store yesterday.  Wish I had known I needed them.  I may however do a bowling shirt with Darby and Buster and I noticed her headband is lavender too.  I will change it to a nice blue!

The t-shirt irked me so much this morning that I quit sewing and am cleaning my attic instead!

I don't worry so much about the dogs biting my kids.  Chances are they deserve every nip they get!  My dogs are well taken care of at the vet and have every vaccine under the sun.  The female has nipped a couple of times, but the male nips them pretty often. He only does it when they are bothering him though so I'm hoping the kids will eventually learn.  And potty training is out the door today.  Our backyard has numerous areas of standing water.  School was even closed today.  I hate these Noreasterns as the rain is never ending.  At least when we have hurricanes you get a break when the eye goes over and they move through faster.  So it's newspaper in the kitchen today and so far we've had two "episodes" off the newspaper.  Also, newspapaer is apparently much more fun to chew into small pieces and disperse throughout the kitchen than it is to pee on it.  

It is good to hear about your schnauzer.  Altough 18 months means a full year left for me   My sister's yorkie became pretty good at about one year so i was kind of hoping for that.  Yorkies are stubborn, Shih tzus are dumb, albeit cute.


----------



## birdie757

Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.

Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"





Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.





Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.





Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool





Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.

Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!





Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.





Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.





And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!





Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just popping in to say stay safe to boutiqers in northeast NC and VB and all you other guys getting pounded by the nor'easter!   That weather looks terrible...stay safe!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We live on the eastcoast of Md, not too far north of Virginia Beach and Norfolk.  This is a bad storm!  All kinds of flooding and high winds to boot.  Unlike a hurricane that at least moves on, this storm is just sitting here taking it's sweet time before we hope it moves on.


----------



## eeyore3847

Hello everyone!!!!
I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!

anyways had my ultrasound today!!! 
IT IS A GIRL!!!


Woo hoo!!!

Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby! 

Lori


----------



## angel23321

EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



Very Cool Shirt....That mickey must've taken forever! 
We leave next Friday and will be there until Tuesday!!! Maybe we'll see you.


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!



Glad you had a good time and that you were complimented on the customs.  They all look great.  Love the cheesy smile, my DS still does that at 8.



HeatherSue said:


> There were some great things in there!!  Well, except for pages 21-28.  Those boys will never forgive their mother for that...  But, I LOVE the paper dolls outfit!!!  Wow, what a fantastic idea!  The pocket on page 38 is so pretty! I have to learn how to make pockets like those!  Thank you, Mary Ann!  I subscribed to it!
> .



I too was thinking 'OMG, who in their right mind would put such an old child in an outfit like that?'



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations, love the name you have chosen.

I have made these. http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/baby/Mary-Jane-Booties-with-Ribbon-Velcro-0-14mths.htm

They go together easily enough, and are oh, so cute when done.


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Keeping her in my thoughts.  It's so sad to see anyone with cancer, but when you have two young children it's absolutely heartbreaking.  I'm teary eyed typing this and I don't even know your BFF.
> 
> 
> If school is on tomorrow I could drop it off after I take the kids to school.  Do you start work at 9am?
> 
> 
> That looks great!  After unsuccessful attempting a knit t-shirt hand embroidery this morning I am thinking ds is going to be getting appliqued bowling shirts instead.  I had no problems (well, relatively few problems) appliqueing a Vida.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rethinking the entire t-shirt thing after attempting one for dd this morning.  I am either really am having problems witht his red thread (which gave me trouble in the past) or need a new needle and of course I go to my needle stash and have ZERO ballpoint needles in there.  Ugh!  I was just at the store yesterday.  Wish I had known I needed them.  I may however do a bowling shirt with Darby and Buster and I noticed her headband is lavender too.  I will change it to a nice blue!
> 
> The t-shirt irked me so much this morning that I quit sewing and am cleaning my attic instead!
> 
> I don't worry so much about the dogs biting my kids.  Chances are they deserve every nip they get!  My dogs are well taken care of at the vet and have every vaccine under the sun.  The female has nipped a couple of times, but the male nips them pretty often. He only does it when they are bothering him though so I'm hoping the kids will eventually learn.  And potty training is out the door today.  Our backyard has numerous areas of standing water.  School was even closed today.  I hate these Noreasterns as the rain is never ending.  At least when we have hurricanes you get a break when the eye goes over and they move through faster.  So it's newspaper in the kitchen today and so far we've had two "episodes" off the newspaper.  Also, newspapaer is apparently much more fun to chew into small pieces and disperse throughout the kitchen than it is to pee on it.
> 
> It is good to hear about your schnauzer.  Altough 18 months means a full year left for me   My sister's yorkie became pretty good at about one year so i was kind of hoping for that.  Yorkies are stubborn, Shih tzus are dumb, albeit cute.



Hey Andrea.  I start work at 8:30 so I would be there after 9 definately.  Emma is out of school tomorrow so she'll be at work with me...not sure how long that will last. LOL.   Just let me know what time you'll be by.  And you can always stop at Hancock on your way by to get that ballpoint.


----------



## eeyore3847

tricia said:


> I have made these. http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/baby/Mary-Jane-Booties-with-Ribbon-Velcro-0-14mths.htm
> 
> They go together easily enough, and are oh, so cute when done.




I saw those... they looked cute! were there multiple sizes in the pattern? did they stay on baby well?

Lori


----------



## tricia

There were 4 sizes.  Not sure if they stayed on well, cause I haven't talked to the woman I made them for in a while.  I would think that placement of the elastic would be key in the staying on.  Since you would be making them for your own DD, you could adjust as necessary.


----------



## karebear1

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Have a great trip. have fun!  How long are you staying?



DH and I will be there for a week. We'll get back next friday evening.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



GREAT JOB!! that is just so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> My darling, I have plenty of room in my heart to love you, too.



I know you do... I just wanted to hear it again!  




HeatherSue said:


> My kids both have the flu at the moment.  Tessa has been sick for 6 days and Sawyer has only had it for 3.  They gave them tamiflu yesterday and they're both doing a lot better today, thankfully. I was getting worried about Tessa because she just kept getting worse instead of better.



Soooo happy to hear the littles are feeling better!  I can't believe you and DH haven't gotten it yet!  that's a blessing if I ever saw one! 




eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori



Congrats on a little girl! How exciting!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

froggy33 said:


> Wow!  They are not going to be able to eat anywhere hardly.  We're going down just before that and I have one day that I keep playing with dining reservations (I think we are going to just eat CS that day).  Anyway, there is very little left and the best I can find is late at night.  Her only real chances look to be at Epcot and a few resorts.
> 
> Good luck to them!!


She says she's going to prove me wrong by showing me that you can go without a plan.

I tried to explain that she gave up a room discount to get "free" dining that she won't get much use out of but she doesn't really get it.  She went in a slow season last year for a couple of nights with just her DH and they were able to get into a few places late at night so she thinks she'll be OK with her family of 5 during a busy free dining period.  I've even got another coworker who is a Disney fanatic telling her to try to make a few ADR's just to have something but she doesn't want to be tied down.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine


LOVE that Mickey bowling shirt!!!



birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.


Love all your outfits!  Your DD is adorable!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

birdie757 said:


>



Has anyone been in the Disney Store? They have a 2 dress set. The blue dress and the Pink one. I bet they got the idea from all the Dis kids that were in the Mice made dress. 

BTW... your daughters dresses are wonderful.


----------



## mom2rtk

SallyfromDE said:


> Has anyone been in the Disney Store? They have a 2 dress set. The blue dress and the Pink one. I bet they got the idea from all the Dis kids that were in the Mice made dress.



I have seen it and it is absolutely beautiful! Too bad it's packaged with the blue one. I don't think it's pretty at all. I make the pink gown, but probably would have bought one of the pink if it wasn't a package deal!


----------



## VBAndrea

birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.
> 
> Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!



Beautiful outfits and photos!  It looks like your dd got plenty of attention from those customs!  Thanks for sharing.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in to say stay safe to boutiqers in northeast NC and VB and all you other guys getting pounded by the nor'easter!   That weather looks terrible...stay safe!!!


Thanks for thinking of us.  School was closed today so all of us are still in our jammies and it's 5pm.  After baths we'll just change into clean jammies!  So obviously we have not been out of the house.



Camping Griswalds said:


> We live on the eastcoast of Md, not too far north of Virginia Beach and Norfolk.  This is a bad storm!  All kinds of flooding and high winds to boot.  Unlike a hurricane that at least moves on, this storm is just sitting here taking it's sweet time before we hope it moves on.


That's my big complaint too -- hurricanes move through faster and I love going out when the eye is over us (just walk outside -- not venture out driving).  It's supposed to slow to a light rain tonight so hopefully some of the standing water will disappear.  Some in our yard has even gone down a little.  I hope things are back to normal tomorrow.  I have to get to the fabric store so I really need the kids to go back to school!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori


Congrats on another girl and more fun customs!!!



angel23321 said:


> Hey Andrea.  I start work at 8:30 so I would be there after 9 definately.  Emma is out of school tomorrow so she'll be at work with me...not sure how long that will last. LOL.   Just let me know what time you'll be by.  And you can always stop at Hancock on your way by to get that ballpoint.


I drop the kids off in Chesapeake at 8:30 so I'll probably get there around 9 (as long as I remember to bring the shirt -- perhaps I should toss it in the car right now!).  I was at Hancock's on Wed for the Veteran's Day 10% off and would you believe I could not find one single fabric I liked?  I bought some trims, embroidery thread and serger needles though.  I have to get to the Joanne's on Laskin tomorrow.  I tend to have the best luck there and there is one fabric I purchased there that I need more of, so I know I'll at least find something.  I was there last weekend but had the kids with me.  I had a productive trip, but didn't get to look at as much as I wanted to.

Look forward to meeting you and Emma tomorrow.


----------



## eeyore3847

Here are 2 things i made this week 










Lori


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful outfits and photos!  It looks like your dd got plenty of attention from those customs!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us.  School was closed today so all of us are still in our jammies and it's 5pm.  After baths we'll just change into clean jammies!  So obviously we have not been out of the house.
> 
> 
> That's my big complaint too -- hurricanes move through faster and I love going out when the eye is over us (just walk outside -- not venture out driving).  It's supposed to slow to a light rain tonight so hopefully some of the standing water will disappear.  Some in our yard has even gone down a little.  I hope things are back to normal tomorrow.  I have to get to the fabric store so I really need the kids to go back to school!
> 
> 
> Congrats on another girl and more fun customs!!!
> 
> 
> I drop the kids off in Chesapeake at 8:30 so I'll probably get there around 9 (as long as I remember to bring the shirt -- perhaps I should toss it in the car right now!).  I was at Hancock's on Wed for the Veteran's Day 10% off and would you believe I could not find one single fabric I liked?  I bought some trims, embroidery thread and serger needles though.  I have to get to the Joanne's on Laskin tomorrow.  I tend to have the best luck there and there is one fabric I purchased there that I need more of, so I know I'll at least find something.  I was there last weekend but had the kids with me.  I had a productive trip, but didn't get to look at as much as I wanted to.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you and Emma tomorrow.




Hey Andrea..I just heard Chesapeake schools are closed tomorrow...if I remember your kids don't go to public schools but thought I would mention it. I think Suffolk are closed tomorrow also.


----------



## luv2go2disney

lovesdumbo said:


> How scary!  Glad he's doing better now.
> 
> Congrats on your first bowling shirt!  They do get easier.
> 
> Looks like we'll be there at the same time.  I'll be at Pop 11/30 to 12/7.
> 
> .



Cool if you see me feel free to stop me I would love to meet some of you all in person!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?



That is soooo irritating to me.  I have wasted plenty of time explaining Disney to others....so now I just direct them to the DIS & let them make their own plans & do their own research...just like I did when I started out!  Maybe then they will start to understand the need for a plan a little bit more!!!



woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.



That is so terrible I will definitely be praying for Beth.  I hope that she is able to overcome this terrible disease!!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



OMG I LOVE THIS!!!!!!  I wish I had more time to sew I would totally CASE that for my little guy!  Great job!



birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.
> 
> Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!



Awesome pictures from the world!  Looks like your DD had a great time & it is always fun to be approached by people wanting to know where you "bought" your outfit!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori



Congrats on the baby girl!!! Girls are so much more fun to dress in boutique!


----------



## birdie757

SallyfromDE said:


> Has anyone been in the Disney Store? They have a 2 dress set. The blue dress and the Pink one. I bet they got the idea from all the Dis kids that were in the Mice made dress.
> 
> BTW... your daughters dresses are wonderful.



That must have been what all those people were asking me about then.  They kept referring to a Disney shopping website...probably the Disney store ones.  I had never seen those before.  I still like the ones we make on here better


----------



## angel23321

Hey Andrea...I'm going to have to stay home with the girls tomorrow. Dave is on duty so essential personnel and will have to head to the shipyard.  

Can you drop the shirt off on Monday?

Sandy


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> I am having trouble with my sewing machine skipping stitches. I know I need to just take it in for a cleaning and ask them, but can't be without it until I close down for Christmas. It only seems to be a problem when I'm sewing gathered broadcloth (like putting in the sleeves on the blouse I'm making now). I end up having to sew all of those seams twice, which is driving me NUTS!
> 
> I have always used the Schmetz size 12 universal needles and never had problems. I also have a little bottle of stuff that I can put on the needle, and that does help, but this is WAY too high maintenance for the quantity of what I have to do!
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions you all have. I did open the machine up and take it apart and blow all the dust bunnies out. No change........
> 
> THANKS!



Oh no!  Hope you get it sorted soon!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine


Cool!  It sounds like you have an awesome trip planned, and I really, really love the shirt!  Can I case it?


woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


Oh gosh, what an incredibly hard situation.  I can't even imagine having to go through all of that with little kids at home too.  I will definitely be praying for her.


birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.
> 
> Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!


So, so, cute!  I love everything, especially the I heart mickey dress- can't wait to read your trip report!


Camping Griswalds said:


> We live on the eastcoast of Md, not too far north of Virginia Beach and Norfolk.  This is a bad storm!  All kinds of flooding and high winds to boot.  Unlike a hurricane that at least moves on, this storm is just sitting here taking it's sweet time before we hope it moves on.


Hope everyone is ok!


eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Super Cute!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.


Oh no!  That's awful!  I'll pray!


HeatherSue said:


> How annoying!! I had this person e-mail me more pictures before we drove all the way up to Grand Rapids to get it.  It was really frustrating trying to find a bed!  The vast majority of the time, I'd e-mail people or call them and never get a response.  We just sold Tessa's old bed on craigslist, too! Yay! Now I'm on the lookout for one for Sawyer.  I have 2 1/2 years before he'll be old enough for a loft bed, so I've got some time!
> 
> In the last 2 weeks, we've done a whole bunch of stuff on craigslist- we bought a car, sold a car, bought a bed, and sold a bed!  I'm fixin' to list some of the kid's baby toys on there soon.
> 
> 
> LOL! I bet that's the same one I e-mailed the woman about!  I found that it wasn't a very good deal after searching ebay for similar machines that had sold.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids both have the flu at the moment.  Tessa has been sick for 6 days and Sawyer has only had it for 3.  They gave them tamiflu yesterday and they're both doing a lot better today, thankfully. I was getting worried about Tessa because she just kept getting worse instead of better.
> 
> 
> How funny is it that we all looked at the same machine on Craigslist?
> 
> .


Oh no!  Are you guys looking for an embroidery machine on there every day too?!  

Glad to hear your kids are doing better.  Hopefully you and your DH don't get it!

Also glad you to hear you've had good luck on craigslist.  I guess I will just keep on looking!



mom2rtk said:


> I have seen it and it is absolutely beautiful! Too bad it's packaged with the blue one. I don't think it's pretty at all. I make the pink gown, but probably would have bought one of the pink if it wasn't a package deal!



I was thinking the same thing.  The blue one is ugly but the pink one looks pretty!


----------



## Granna4679

eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



So cute!!  The first one is my favorite but they are both adorable!



birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.
> 
> Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!



All of your outfits are great!  Looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## VBAndrea

eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I really like the colors on the snowman outfit.  I'm not a huge fan of traditional red and green.  Of course, I have Christmas horse panels to make dd a Vida and wouldn't you know it -- red and green.  And your Hannah applique is great!



angel23321 said:


> Hey Andrea..I just heard Chesapeake schools are closed tomorrow...if I remember your kids don't go to public schools but thought I would mention it. I think Suffolk are closed tomorrow also.





angel23321 said:


> Hey Andrea...I'm going to have to stay home with the girls tomorrow. Dave is on duty so essential personnel and will have to head to the shipyard.
> 
> Can you drop the shirt off on Monday?
> 
> Sandy


We follow Virginia Beach public schools for closing, and alas, they are closed.  I can probably drop the shirt off on Monday.  I think I am going to see if my mom will watch the kids for a couple of hours later today or tomorrow though.  I really want to go to Joanns.  I also need to go grocery shopping which I wanted to do yesterday as I'm quite sure today is payday.  Ugh!  I think I am at least going to have to go to Superwalmart to pick up a couple of essentials.

And I didn't realize your name was Sandy.  I was going to walk into the Sandler Center and ask for Angel!

Well, I better get sewing now.  Our power went out for about 5 minutes last night and I know a lot of people are without it.  I think we'll be safe today though.  My puppies even went outside this morning


----------



## lovesdumbo

eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



So cute!


----------



## minnie2

Good morning all!
Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.  

We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.

Everything is FABULOUS!  

 I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> I really like the colors on the snowman outfit.  I'm not a huge fan of traditional red and green.  Of course, I have Christmas horse panels to make dd a Vida and wouldn't you know it -- red and green.  And your Hannah applique is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We follow Virginia Beach public schools for closing, and alas, they are closed.  I can probably drop the shirt off on Monday.  I think I am going to see if my mom will watch the kids for a couple of hours later today or tomorrow though.  I really want to go to Joanns.  I also need to go grocery shopping which I wanted to do yesterday as I'm quite sure today is payday.  Ugh!  I think I am at least going to have to go to Superwalmart to pick up a couple of essentials.
> 
> And I didn't realize your name was Sandy.  I was going to walk into the Sandler Center and ask for Angel!
> 
> Well, I better get sewing now.  Our power went out for about 5 minutes last night and I know a lot of people are without it.  I think we'll be safe today though.  My puppies even went outside this morning



HAHA...yes, my name is Sandy.  It's a big mess out there one of the streets into our development is flooded but other than that we're good.  And yes, it's payday....hopefully everyone will stay home so you can get shopping done.


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!



Can't wait to see pics!  So glad you had such a great trip!!


----------



## birdie757

tricia said:


> Glad you had a good time and that you were complimented on the customs.  They all look great.  Love the cheesy smile, my DS still does that at 8.


We are still laughing at her fake cheesy smile.  It came out of no where for her first character  pic.  Each time she did it we were cracking up!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!



Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## NiniMorris

Does anyone have any words of wisdom on ...fleas?

Evidently the extreme drought and then the very wet last 6 weeks has caused a bad flea problem.  We just found out DS8 is allergic.  Of course, they are living in his room!

I have just emptied everything out of his room, vacuumed EVERYTHING; sprayed his mattress and box springs; in process of washing all bedding, toys, clothes, etc twice in HOT water. (seems the eggs can hatch in the warmth of the dryer, so you need to rewash them after drying!).  I've mopped his floors twice...once in a bleach solution, once in my regular shine stuff (hardwood floors).

Of course...NOW... they are bound to turn up in the rest of the house!  We are having a professional sprayer come out to spray the house next week, and they suggested we treat the yard as well.  All of this before Thanksgiving...at least we are only having about 20 people this year.

So...any suggestion on anything else I can do now?  I know prevention is the best form of control, but at this point that is a bit late.

Thanks...


----------



## mom2rtk

We had a problem once many years ago when we had dogs. I'm currently being heavily lobbied for a dog, but am holding strong. (no....no.... no.... sorry.... just practicing....)

The most important piece in all of it is a 3 prong attack as close to the same time as possible. This includes home, animal and yard. If you do them at separate times you run the risk of reinfestation.

Good luck. I still remember going into the vets, putting my check on the counter and saying "just fill in a number and fix my problem".......

I'm not sure where you live, but we also prayed hard for a hard freeze. That at least take care of the yard problem.

In future years, treat your yard proactively and keep your dog treated and you'll be fine......


----------



## HeatherSue

Teresa's girls are both sick with the flu now.  I am anxiously awaiting her facebook update so I can see how they did last night.  I don't want to call her and wake them up if they're sleeping.  Tessa has been fever free since yesterday evening.  But, Sawyer woke up with a 102.5 fever.  I have a REALLYL SORE throat, but no fever. I sure hope I'm not getting it.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


This is FABULOUS, Jenny!! Wow!!  How on earth did you make such a big filled applique look so nice?? Usually it would be all puckered up around the edges!  Great job!



VBAndrea said:


> So it's newspaper in the kitchen today and so far we've had two "episodes" off the newspaper.  Also, newspapaer is apparently much more fun to chew into small pieces and disperse throughout the kitchen than it is to pee on it.
> 
> It is good to hear about your schnauzer.  Altough 18 months means a full year left for me My sister's yorkie became pretty good at about one year so i was kind of hoping for that.  Yorkies are stubborn, Shih tzus are dumb, albeit cute.


What's even better is when they tear up the newspaper AFTER they use it!  Yes, my dog did that when she was a puppy.  EWWWW!!!  Most schnauzers are easy to housetrain.  But, not Josie!  She also chewed up everything until she was 18 months old.  This is why I said I'll never get another puppy.  Well, at least not when I have young kids.  They're so much work.  But, they're so darn cute!

Marah (emcreative) just got a new puppy and it's so incredibly adorable!  I hope she posts some pictures on here!  She's a maltese/daschund mix.  



birdie757 said:


> Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"


WOW!! Those are some beautiful outfits!!! GREAT job!! I love the "I heart Mickey" dress and the picture of her with Mickey!!! Of course, the pink Cinderella is always going to be my favorite!

The story about your DD showing each princess their picture on her dress sounds very familiar!  When Tessa was 3, she had shoes with all the princesses inside. So, every time we saw a princess, she took off her shoe and showed them their picture.  It was hilarious!! Here she is showing Snow White her picture (this was pre-sewing):




and Cinderella:




and Aurora:









eeyore3847 said:


> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!


I read this on facebook yesterday! Congratulations and I'm so excited about all the tiny little ruffly confections you'll come up with in the future!

I heard it through the grapevine that there will be a new CarlaC pattern just for babies sometime in the near future.  I also heard that it's really stinkin' cute.  



tricia said:


> I too was thinking 'OMG, who in their right mind would put such an old child in an outfit like that?'


I am so glad I'm not the only one!! I think that kid was about 7 years old, in a Jon Jon!!! The Christmas edition had some equally bad outfits for boys.  Someone needs to introduce these people to the bowling shirt! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Has anyone been in the Disney Store? They have a 2 dress set. The blue dress and the Pink one. I bet they got the idea from all the Dis kids that were in the Mice made dress.


We've really started something!!



eeyore3847 said:


>


I love the little snowman! So cute!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh no!  Are you guys looking for an embroidery machine on there every day too?!


Well, I'm only looking for one for Teresa.  So, you only have a little bit of competition! 



minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures!We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!


How sweet that you both cried while walking down Main St!! I hope George got a picture of that one!  Are the AKLV like the ones they have set up in the mall by you?  Those rooms looked awesome!!!  



NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone have any words of wisdom on ...fleas?



I don't, but I really feel for you! I know those little things can be relentless! Maybe a little of this will help


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> We had a problem once many years ago when we had dogs. I'm currently being heavily lobbied for a dog, but am holding strong. (no....no.... no.... sorry.... just practicing....)
> 
> The most important piece in all of it is a 3 prong attack as close to the same time as possible. This includes home, animal and yard. If you do them at separate times you run the risk of reinfestation.
> 
> Good luck. I still remember going into the vets, putting my check on the counter and saying "just fill in a number and fix my problem".......
> 
> I'm not sure where you live, but we also prayed hard for a hard freeze. That at least take care of the yard problem.
> 
> In future years, treat your yard proactively and keep your dog treated and you'll be fine......



If I were you, I would stay away from Marah's profile on facebook.  You may be swayed by all the puppy cuteness over there!


----------



## HeatherSue

Is anyone itching to make an autograph book??

Once we get the autograph spot filled in this give, we'll call it full!  The ship date is on my birthday, so you can consider it your gift to me. 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68692&threadid=686616&page=1#5283023


How 'bout some crayon roll-ups, and more autograph books?

Our "crayon roll-up girl" is out of commission, so we need some help with this one, too!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68689&threadid=686546&page=1


----------



## syncsk8mom

Mininorris...

We had the same issue this year down here is SWFL....same reasons too!

Anyway, I have owned dogs 20 years and NEVER had a flea infestation.  It took one whole month and this is what we did....

1.  We used Adams Flea shampoo on the dogs every few days
2.  We used the Adams spray and bombs for the furniture, carpets etc
3.  We sprayed the yard 3 times our selves and we had the inside and the outside of the house treated twice by a professional.
4.  We also vacuumed EVERYDAY for that month every room in the house and the trick is to empty your canister after each room into a zip lock bag....the reason for this is two fold A) it lets you see which rooms have more fleas than others and B) it also prevents the fleas from jumping into a new area and reinfesting a new part of the house.

Hang in there. I know how hard it is.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Teresa's girls are both sick with the flu now.  I am anxiously awaiting her facebook update so I can see how they did last night.  I don't want to call her and wake them up if they're sleeping.  Tessa has been fever free since yesterday evening.  But, Sawyer woke up with a 102.5 fever.  I have a REALLYL SORE throat, but no fever. I sure hope I'm not getting it.
> 
> The story about your DD showing each princess their picture on her dress sounds very familiar!  When Tessa was 3, she had shoes with all the princesses inside. So, every time we saw a princess, she took off her shoe and showed them their picture.  It was hilarious!! Here she is showing Snow White her picture (this was pre-sewing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Aurora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it through the grapevine that there will be a new CarlaC pattern just for babies sometime in the near future.  I also heard that it's really stinkin' cute.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet that you both cried while walking down Main St!! I hope George got a picture of that one!  Are the AKLV like the ones they have set up in the mall by you?  Those rooms looked awesome!!!


I hope Teresa's kids feel better today!  Of course I hope your house gets better FAST!

George wasn't with Cathy and I on mainstreet.  I woke Nikki up early on the morning of her 10th bday saying she needed to get ready because we had gotten an appointment at BBB.  It was a surprise ad she was THRILLED!  She jumped out of bed and got dressed right away.  Nik and I made it to MK before Cathy so I got pictures of her and her girl walking through the turnstiles.  Actually I could have been the 1st one on Main st but I waited for her so we could go together
George meet us with Kyle at BBB and got a few pictures.  Kathy and I stopped at the photopass people and got a bunch of all of us with the castle and the girls alone!  I think we even got one of us alone with the castle?  I can't remember.  Poor Cathy was loaded down with bags because her girls had no clue they where going to the castle!  I think Brooklyn was even nervous to go inside  We kept dropping cues and I think Sarah got it but was afraid to really say anything.  She is so sweet!  I will say i think Cathy and I where more excited then our girls going into BBB!  I think next time Cathy and I should do BBB!!!  Of course the ditz I am I left my photopass card at BBB and went up to CRT THANK GOD!  Cathy was sweet enough to drop it off to me at CRT!  then we meet the next morning at Epcot I want to say around 9:30/10am? then spent until a little after 2pm together,  We had so much fun!!!!!!  I usually don't really like Epcot (I know shocking!) but with Cathy and her girls we had a blast!!!!!!!  

I know you wanted to know all of that!  LOL


Love those pictures of little Tessa!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> If I were you, I would stay away from Marah's profile on facebook.  You may be swayed by all the puppy cuteness over there!




Well.... I do feel strong..... I saw 2 dogs through to old age..... but I'll stay away just to be safe....

My boys have ganged up on me. Every time I ask what they want for Christmas, the both say "a dog"...... But we have 3 cats already.... and it takes longer to get one of them to change the box than it would to just do it myself........I'll be strong....

NO.....NO...... NO........


----------



## NiniMorris

My main goal today is to make sure that while we are having OUR Thanksgiving feast, that the fleas aren't having THEIRS!  The professionals said it could take 10 to 14 days for the fleas to all die....and they can't get to us until late next week!  Yikes!

I have been walking around with my pant legs rolled up... my ankles have a few bites...but they seemed to stop there!  (although I DO look a tad bit funny!)

We have used frontline on both inside dogs a week or so ago, and they have been getting weekly 'flea' baths for at least 6 weeks. (started because of the mud...both are long haired...one a chihuahua and one a mini dachshund and they love the mud!)

So...now we are off to find some do-it-yourself flea stuff.  Hopefully not too toxic for us!  If Thanksgiving wasn't coming up so fast I would have preferred to use natural methods....if only they would have made their presence known earlier!

I am going to have a busy busy weekend!  I have a quilt on the frame that needs to have some binding attached and my daughter has decided she wants me to quilt her Christmas Tree Skirt ... by Sunday!  Of course she has to apply the binding, so it needs to be in her hands by Saturday evening!  Plus I FINALLY have the adult easy fits pattern printed out.  Now no time to sew!  WAAAAAH...ok crying over!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Teresa's girls are both sick with the flu now.  I am anxiously awaiting her facebook update so I can see how they did last night.  I don't want to call her and wake them up if they're sleeping.  Tessa has been fever free since yesterday evening.  But, Sawyer woke up with a 102.5 fever.  I have a REALLYL SORE throat, but no fever. I sure hope I'm not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Marah (emcreative) just got a new puppy and it's so incredibly adorable!  I hope she posts some pictures on here!  She's a maltese/daschund mix.
> 
> 
> The story about your DD showing each princess their picture on her dress sounds very familiar!  When Tessa was 3, she had shoes with all the princesses inside. So, every time we saw a princess, she took off her shoe and showed them their picture.  It was hilarious!! Here she is showing Snow White her picture (this was pre-sewing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm only looking for one for Teresa.  So, you only have a little bit of competition!
> 
> 
> :



I hope Sawyer is doing better today and that your sore throat goes away quickly!  This flu is just awful!  Hopefully Teresa and her family get over whatever they have quickly too!

Wow!  If Tessa gets a machine, think of all the cool things you guys can make together!   

I want to see Marah's puppy!  I've been itching to get one since our dog had to be put down in the spring, but I just don't know what to get.  We had a golden retriever that was wonderful with our girls but the shedding was out of control!!!!   We would like a smaller dog, that's good with kids, and doesn't shed so much.    Any suggestions?  I have to say that I had a miniature schnauzer growing up and I really loved her!

I love the pics of Tessa showing the princesses the inside of her shoes!   Those characters must see a lot of interesting things!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

QUESTION I am going to do one of HeatherSUes designs on my machine - read the directions for the machine in the manual - It says to do the outline on the applique piece take it out of the frame to cut it out then put the base layer in the frame and put the applique piece on the base piece them stitch it.  Is this right?   I kinda thought I was suppose to put the base fabric in, then then it would stich out the outline of where to put the first layer then it tacks down the first layer, then I trim the fabric, and so on... Am I right or do I do it like the book? ANd if I am right, do you girls remove the fabric from the hoop to trim or trim while in the hoop for fear of putting it in not in the same exact place? What do you use to trim really close to the tacked down stitch?


----------



## angel23321

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION I am going to do one of HeatherSUes designs on my machine - read the directions for the machine in the manual - It says to do the outline on the applique piece take it out of the frame to cut it out then put the base layer in the frame and put the applique piece on the base piece them stitch it.  Is this right?   I kinda thought I was suppose to put the base fabric in, then then it would stich out the outline of where to put the first layer then it tacks down the first layer, then I trim the fabric, and so on... Am I right or do I do it like the book? ANd if I am right, do you girls remove the fabric from the hoop to trim or trim while in the hoop for fear of putting it in not in the same exact place? What do you use to trim really close to the tacked down stitch?



Definately don't take it out of the hoop. You would never line it back up exactly right.  I've been using Heather's designs also.  Here's what I've been doing. Hoope the stabilizer, lay my fabric on top. Let it stitch out the outline. Float my applique fabric on top and have it do the second stitching.  Then trim the applique fabric as close to the stitching as possible.  I remove the hoop from the machine but keep everything in the hoop. Put the hoop back on the machine and let it to the top stitches.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## angel23321

UGH on the fleas. We had a problem a few years ago.  We ended up bombing the house and flea shampooing the dog on the same day to get rid of them.  In order to make sure you have them all, at night put a pan of water on the floor and put a light over/near the pan.  The fleas will go towards the light and jump in the water and drown.  If the bombing worked...no fleas in the pan.  
I am extremely allergic and knew immediately that we had them. My legs were covered in red hives because of the bites.  Good Luck.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

so only hoop the stabilizer not the stabilizer and base fabric?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

AS to the fleas we had them and our vet gave us a med for the dog & cat called - Capstar -nitenpyram starts working in 30 minutes according to the box - we had to give the med to them and then make sure we gave them the topical drops, We have had to bomb before too.


----------



## angel23321

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> so only hoop the stabilizer not the stabilizer and base fabric?



I used to hoop both but after listening to everyone here, I only hoop the stabilizer when doing applique and it works fine.  If I were going to do a full embroidery design then I would probably hoop both but that's just me.


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> I know you wanted to know all of that!  LOL
> 
> 
> Love those pictures of little Tessa!


I did want to hear all of that!  I love hearing about your trip! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I hope Sawyer is doing better today and that your sore throat goes away quickly!  This flu is just awful!  Hopefully Teresa and her family get over whatever they have quickly too!
> 
> Wow!  If Tessa gets a machine, think of all the cool things you guys can make together!
> 
> I want to see Marah's puppy!  I've been itching to get one since our dog had to be put down in the spring, but I just don't know what to get.  We had a golden retriever that was wonderful with our girls but the shedding was out of control!!!!   We would like a smaller dog, that's good with kids, and doesn't shed so much.    Any suggestions?  I have to say that I had a miniature schnauzer growing up and I really loved her!
> 
> I love the pics of Tessa showing the princesses the inside of her shoes!   Those characters must see a lot of interesting things!


Teresa already has an embroidery machine, but it has a 4" hoop.  She's got hoop envy since mine has a 6x18? hoop and a 6x10 hoop.  I've never used the huge hoop because the dimensions are weird and I've never done anything that tall and skinny.

I would recommend a ****-a-poo.  They're such wonderful little dogs!  Although, the best dog in the world (my Tomia that died 2 years ago) was a schnocker.   That's a schnauzer/cocker mix.  That was our best guess, at least!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION I am going to do one of HeatherSUes designs on my machine - read the directions for the machine in the manual - It says to do the outline on the applique piece take it out of the frame to cut it out then put the base layer in the frame and put the applique piece on the base piece them stitch it.  Is this right?   I kinda thought I was suppose to put the base fabric in, then then it would stich out the outline of where to put the first layer then it tacks down the first layer, then I trim the fabric, and so on... Am I right or do I do it like the book? ANd if I am right, do you girls remove the fabric from the hoop to trim or trim while in the hoop for fear of putting it in not in the same exact place? What do you use to trim really close to the tacked down stitch?


Yep, DO NOT remove the fabric from the hoop until the design is finished!  I usually hoop the fabric and the stabilizer if I'm using non-stretchy cotton.  If I'm doing a t-shirt, I just hoop the stabilizer and lay the t-shirt on top.  The first set of stitching will show you where to lay the fabric.  You lay the fabric on top of the stitching and then the 2nd step will zig zag around the design.  You cut the fabric around the zig zags (you can take the hoop out of the machine, but not the fabric out of the hoop to do this).  Try to cut as close as possible to the zig zag without cutting the stitches.  If it's got more than 1 piece, it'll keep doing that until you have all the pieces down. Then, it will start doing the satin stitches and the other details.   HTH!


----------



## sweetstitches

woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.



I'm so sorry that your friend is going through this.  I will be praying for her!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



Lucky, lucky you!  Have fun.  The bowling shirt turned out great!



mom2rtk said:


> I did use compressed air. After seeing just how much came out, I thought my problem was solved... but no go. I'm still double sewing (not to mention serging....) each seam that involves gathered broadcloth. Regular cotton goes through fine.... it just seems to be hating the broadcloth.



Did you prewash the fabric.  The only thing I can think of is maybe the machine doesn't like the sizing on it.



birdie757 said:


> Yay....trip photos!  We just got back last night from 5 wonderful days at the Beach club.  I only had 4 outfits for dd because the last outfit's applique design kept breaking my needles .  That is ok though because she really liked one of them so it was easy to repeat.
> 
> Day 1:  She wore a simply sweet for the car ride and our first afternoon in the parks.  I used the princess fabric with the main 4 princesses that is on a light blue background.  I cut out each princess individually for a patchwork twirl skirt.  I used snow white and Belle for the bottom tier with yellow patches, Aurora and pink patches on the second tier, and light blue patches for the Cinderella tier.  I only had 1 yard of the princess fabric and just had enough princesses for the skirt.  I did empire length bodice on the simply sweet.  Each time she met a princess that was on the dress she pointed to it and told her, "this is you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Pirate Mickey halter simply sweet with patchwork twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Embroidered tee shirt.  It has a solid filled 2" mickey head and her name below.  My mom and I also had the same shirts except ours said "mom" and "Grandma".  The guys had grey ones with black mickey's and their names but they wimped out.  My dh did wear his on the last day though and he admitted it was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: I "heart" Mickey dress.  We couldn't walk through any line without people stopping us about this dress!  I love this design...thank you so much HeatherSue!  Even the characters were complimenting me.  My ego was the size of the MK by the time we left...lol.
> 
> Here is chip giving me the thumps up for her dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Mickey drew a heart in the air kind of signing "You love me?" and gave dd a big hug...he gave me a thumbs up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the best shot I have of the front of the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best of the bunch was day 1 for her birthday dinner at the castle.  Cinderella recognized the dress immediately and did such a great job in her role.  They chatted about how her step sister tore it and how she always wanted another one.  My dd was in awe!  I was stopped 3 times by people asking if it was the dress from disneyshopping.com or something like that...never heard of the site before.  I was shocked at how many people recognized it so easily.  I will have more pictures of the actual dinner once my mom uploads her pictures.  We found a topper for her cake that had Cinderella in the pink dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get my trip report up this week sometime!



Everything is really cute.  Putting the princesses on the patchwork was clever and fun.  I really  the Mickey dress!



eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations!





eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Really cute!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!



Glad you had such a great time and that you and Cathy got to meet up.



I think I lost some of my quotes.  


So yesterday I took Rachel to the Sewing Expo.  It was fun.  I think I get more out of it when I have time to take classes or at least watch the trunk shows.  Some of the samples were awesome; wish they'd let you take pictures.  I didn't buy too much, a couple types of elastic and a couple of adult patterns.  Rachel was hooked though; she thought it was a LOT more fun than she expected and is already planning to go back with me next year.

Mark originally offered for me to go for 2 days and spend the night.  He's had these 2 days marked off as vacation for a few months, to make up for all the traveling he's done this year.  I decided that it wouldn't be that much fun to sit alone in a hotel and I'd rather spend the money on sewing stuff.  It turns out I didn't buy that much and this morning I'm rather regretting my decision.  I said I wanted to have the entire day to sew.  Well, our oldest is having a day day (again), the 2 littles have bad colds, we have a carpenter coming to check a leaking window this afternoon and I some cleaning up to do first that didn't get down yesterday, and I'm interrupted every 2.2 seconds.  I'm wondering if I'm going to get to sew at all today.  So far, it's not feeling like much of a break.


----------



## sweetstitches

I saw this really cute blog this morning.  Why don't I ever think of these things?  I love how she covered the washers she uses for pattern weights.  I've been using washers for years too, and they just sit ugly in a basket.  She has some really cute things under her Ottobre links too.

http://sewchic.blogspot.com/search/label/pattern%20weights


----------



## squirrel

I used the Capstar on my cat when she got fleas.  It kills them quickly.  I had to do that for a few weeks (onece every 10 days) until the old flea stuff (medicine on the cat) was suppose to be re-applied.  I didn't re-apply, I went to the vet and got her a flea shot.

I hope you get rid of those fleas!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwww..........  kids!  They're so worth adopting!
> 
> Not to make anyone here envious or anything , BUT..... have you guys seen my ticker lately??
> Does anyone need anything while I'm down there?



I hope you are having fun Karen! 





woodkins said:


> Just wanted to ask that if anyone has a free moment today please say a prayer for my BFF Beth. She is a mom of my dd's7 best "boy" friend and of a 3 yr old cutie pie. She has stage 4 ovarian cancer and is undergoing her first chemo treatment today. She underwent surgery to remove 60 tumors and this treatment is our final chance at health for her.
> I appreciate your help & know that a little prayer never hurt anyone.



My prayers will be with Beth and her family. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just decided on a last minute trip to WDW during the week of Thanksgiving!   We leave next Saturday! We are keeping it as a surprise from the kids...so they have no clue that they will be in Disney World in just a little over a week!!   Won't be sewing much for this trip.  Considering that we just booked this trip, I was quite happy with the ADRs that we were able to get on such short notice...I was able to get Crystal Palace, Ohana breakfast,  Boma breakfast, Garden Grill, Jiko, Mama Melrose, and Kona cafe...oh, and Hollywood and Vine as well...I was afraid that they would only have dinner at some late hour, but managed to get all dinners at around 5:30-6pm.
> 
> Anyway, my latest project - for ds - Carla's bowling shirt...some of you may have seen this on facebook.  This is for Disney on Ice, but will be coming to Disney with us as well.  Thanks to Stacy for the idea!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back - filled design done on  the embroidery machine



How exciting Jenny!!! Have a great time!


----------



## tvgirlmin

My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
















Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....

The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> There were some great things in there!!  Well, except for pages 21-28.  Those boys will never forgive their mother for that...  But, I LOVE the paper dolls outfit!!!  Wow, what a fantastic idea!  The pocket on page 38 is so pretty! I have to learn how to make pockets like those!  Thank you, Mary Ann!  I subscribed to it!.



I know!!! Wasn't that just awful!  I loved that paper doll outfit too! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I hope you get your problem resolved soon so you can get back to sewing.  You shouldn't use compress air to clean your sewing machine because it will force all the dust/lint into places in your sewing machine that you don't want them to be.   The guy who service the sewing at the store showed me a machine where the owner has been using compress air..the inside looks like it has been stuffed with tons of cotton balls!  It was nasty looking.



That's what I've heard too. 



birdie757 said:


> Here is her showing Snow White that she is on her dress.


I was going to tell you that this reminded me of Tessa showing the Princesses her shoes, but I see Heather already did! 

I love all your outfits!! They really turned out great! 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Oh no!  Are you guys looking for an embroidery machine on there every day too?!  !



Funny, we all looked at the very same machine! Did you email the lady too? 



NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone have any words of wisdom on ...fleas?
> 
> Evidently the extreme drought and then the very wet last 6 weeks has caused a bad flea problem.  We just found out DS8 is allergic.  Of course, they are living in his room!
> 
> I have just emptied everything out of his room, vacuumed EVERYTHING; sprayed his mattress and box springs; in process of washing all bedding, toys, clothes, etc twice in HOT water. (seems the eggs can hatch in the warmth of the dryer, so you need to rewash them after drying!).  I've mopped his floors twice...once in a bleach solution, once in my regular shine stuff (hardwood floors).
> 
> Of course...NOW... they are bound to turn up in the rest of the house!  We are having a professional sprayer come out to spray the house next week, and they suggested we treat the yard as well.  All of this before Thanksgiving...at least we are only having about 20 people this year.
> 
> So...any suggestion on anything else I can do now?  I know prevention is the best form of control, but at this point that is a bit late.
> 
> Thanks...



Fleas! Ugh, they are such a pain! And so hard to get rid of! We had a bad flea problem this summer. We bombed , shampooed, sprayed, dusted, put Frontline on the cats, all sorts of things! We tried the dish of water with the light above it too. Nothing worked at all! Then, I sprinkled salt all over the carpet and let it sit overnight. Then, I started vacuuming every day and dumping the bag out right away. That really seemed to make the difference (I think it was more the daily vacuuming than the salt, but it wouldn't hurt to try it!) 

I've never had good luck with Frontline, but the vet kept suggesting it so I kept using that thinking they must know what's best, right?  When we got our new kitten, they gave us a sample of Revolution. I was shocked at how quickly that started killing the fleas! So, we've switched to that for all three cats and I'm really happy with the way it works. 

I hope you find something that does the trick, because fleas are just no fun! 



HeatherSue said:


> Teresa's girls are both sick with the flu now.  I am anxiously awaiting her facebook update so I can see how they did last night.  I don't want to call her and wake them up if they're sleeping.  Tessa has been fever free since yesterday evening.  But, Sawyer woke up with a 102.5 fever.  I have a REALLYL SORE throat, but no fever. I sure hope I'm not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> The story about your DD showing each princess their picture on her dress sounds very familiar!  When Tessa was 3, she had shoes with all the princesses inside. So, every time we saw a princess, she took off her shoe and showed them their picture.  It was hilarious!! Here she is showing Snow White her picture (this was pre-sewing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it through the grapevine that there will be a new CarlaC pattern just for babies sometime in the near future.  I also heard that it's really stinkin' cute.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm only looking for one for Teresa.  So, you only have a little bit of competition!
> :



You are so sweet to be worried about the girls Heather!!  It was not a fun night! Lydia's fever is still way up, but Arminda's is going down. I hope it doesn't go back up again! Lydia asked to go to bed an hour ago, at 6:30. She is really not feeling well. But, as she was falling asleep she told me not to worry about her. Which, or course made me worry more!

I heard the same thing about a cute little baby outfit from Carla! 






Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION I am going to do one of HeatherSUes designs on my machine - read the directions for the machine in the manual - It says to do the outline on the applique piece take it out of the frame to cut it out then put the base layer in the frame and put the applique piece on the base piece them stitch it.  Is this right?   I kinda thought I was suppose to put the base fabric in, then then it would stich out the outline of where to put the first layer then it tacks down the first layer, then I trim the fabric, and so on... Am I right or do I do it like the book? ANd if I am right, do you girls remove the fabric from the hoop to trim or trim while in the hoop for fear of putting it in not in the same exact place? What do you use to trim really close to the tacked down stitch?




Do you have a Brother machine? The way they tell you to do the appliques is nuts! Listen to what everyone is tells you here.   I always hoop my stabelizer and base fabric. 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> so only hoop the stabilizer not the stabilizer and base fabric?







disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I hope Sawyer is doing better today and that your sore throat goes away quickly!  This flu is just awful!  Hopefully Teresa and her family get over whatever they have quickly too!
> 
> Wow!  If Tessa gets a machine, think of all the cool things you guys can make together!



Thanks, this is a really bad flu, it's frightening! 



HeatherSue said:


> Teresa already has an embroidery machine, but it has a 4" hoop.  She's got hoop envy since mine has a 6x18? hoop and a 6x10 hoop.  I've never used the huge hoop because the dimensions are weird and I've never done anything that tall and skinny.
> 
> I would recommend a ****-a-poo.  They're such wonderful little dogs!  Although, the best dog in the world (my Tomia that died 2 years ago) was a schnocker.   That's a schnauzer/cocker mix.  That was our best guess, at least!



If I find a new machine, I am pretty sure there will be a Brother 270D going up on Craigslist within a few days, so keep checking! (that was for disneygirlsndrew, not heather, she doesn't need a new machine   )


teehee, you got sensored Heather!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone have any words of wisdom on ...fleas?
> 
> Evidently the extreme drought and then the very wet last 6 weeks has caused a bad flea problem.  We just found out DS8 is allergic.  Of course, they are living in his room!
> 
> I have just emptied everything out of his room, vacuumed EVERYTHING; sprayed his mattress and box springs; in process of washing all bedding, toys, clothes, etc twice in HOT water. (seems the eggs can hatch in the warmth of the dryer, so you need to rewash them after drying!).  I've mopped his floors twice...once in a bleach solution, once in my regular shine stuff (hardwood floors).
> 
> Of course...NOW... they are bound to turn up in the rest of the house!  We are having a professional sprayer come out to spray the house next week, and they suggested we treat the yard as well.  All of this before Thanksgiving...at least we are only having about 20 people this year.
> 
> So...any suggestion on anything else I can do now?  I know prevention is the best form of control, but at this point that is a bit late.
> 
> Thanks...



I would try bombing.  We had to do that once for pasta weevils and it worked great -- I even found dead silver fish way back in our cabinets once I was done so the bomb stuff really penetrates everywhere.

I also haven't had the best sucess with frontline.  My vet recommended Advantix b/c it kills the eggs as well as fleas and ticks.  It might be more expensive though -- I just spent $408 on a 6 month supply of Advantix and Sentinel for two dogs 



mom2rtk said:


> Well.... I do feel strong..... I saw 2 dogs through to old age..... but I'll stay away just to be safe....
> 
> My boys have ganged up on me. Every time I ask what they want for Christmas, the both say "a dog"...... But we have 3 cats already.... and it takes longer to get one of them to change the box than it would to just do it myself........I'll be strong....
> 
> NO.....NO...... NO........


We have three cats and recently got _two_ puppies! And you never ever hear me complain about potty training them on Dis.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I
> I want to see Marah's puppy!  I've been itching to get one since our dog had to be put down in the spring, but I just don't know what to get.  We had a golden retriever that was wonderful with our girls but the shedding was out of control!!!!   We would like a smaller dog, that's good with kids, and doesn't shed so much.    Any suggestions?  I have to say that I had a miniature schnauzer growing up and I really loved her!


Shih Tzus are small and do not shed at all (if you keep their hair long they do require daily brushing, but they still don't shed).  They are generally very good with kids, although our male is a bit testy so if you consider the breed I'd advise a female.  They are not overly smart dogs though.



tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....
> 
> The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...


That turned out great.  I knew it said Jack right away, but the upclose pic does look a bit like "Jdck."  Either way, I can't believe how good you did on the details in the appliqueing.  


And to all those with the flu (mainly the MI sista's and clan) I surely hope everyone gets better soonest.  Nothing worse than kids being so sick


----------



## sweetstitches

tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....
> 
> The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...



Great job!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Question again? If I put a piece of fabric on a jacket or jeans and sew not the edge but a little away from the edge, how do I get it to fray? 

Sorry to ask  - I can not get the bookmark page to work - I keep getting error on page.
Thanks


----------



## HeatherSue

squirrel said:


> I used the Capstar on my cat when she got fleas.  It kills them quickly.  I had to do that for a few weeks (onece every 10 days) until the old flea stuff (medicine on the cat) was suppose to be re-applied.  I didn't re-apply, I went to the vet and got her a flea shot.
> 
> I hope you get rid of those fleas!


I've never heard of a flea shot! Did it work well?



tvgirlmin said:


>


Wow!! Great job on the shirt, and the applique!!!  Your son is adorable, too!  



teresajoy said:


> teehee, you got sensored Heather!!!


I didn't notice that until you pointed it out!! ****-a-poos are great!!  I loved the ****-a-poo we had as kids, didn't you love our ****-a-poo? 



VBAndrea said:


> And to all those with the flu (mainly the MI sista's and clan) I surely hope everyone gets better soonest.  Nothing worse than kids being so sick


 Thanks!!! I am getting really stir-crazy and would love to leave the house!! I haven't went anywhere except to take the kids to the doctor since last Friday- not even to my mom's house next door!  

Tessa is much better, but Sawyer is still pretty miserable today.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Heather - it was your advice about making the applique stitches wider that made it turn out!  Thank you!  If not for your tutorial and advice, the back of that shirt would have just been plain!

I think using the stiffer interfacing helped, too!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question again? If I put a piece of fabric on a jacket or jeans and sew not the edge but a little away from the edge, how do I get it to fray?
> 
> Sorry to ask  - I can not get the bookmark page to work - I keep getting error on page.
> Thanks



It will eventually happen with washing, but I always tear my fabrics instead of cutting the pieces to give them a head start.


----------



## squirrel

Yes!  I haven't given her another one.  I'm sure she is due for the next one, I'll have to call and see if it was last month or this month for the next shot.  It wasn't very expensive as it lasts 6 months-maybe $45.  I think it was about the same price as the other one I put on her neck.  My sister says they only have the shot for cats-sorry dog owners!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> If I find a new machine, I am pretty sure there will be a Brother 270D going up on Craigslist within a few days, so keep checking! (that was for disneygirlsndrew, not heather, she doesn't need a new machine   )
> 
> :



Oh No!! Teresa, are you going to leave me with hoop envy all by myself!!

Is there a "stitch down frame" for the 270D that will hold the fabric in place like some people have mentioned?

I was freaked out by the Christmas Carol Movie tonight! It was more of a dark original version than the Muppets Christmas Carol that I am used to!!! Im a big chicken!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....
> 
> The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...



Cute!  Great job!


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!



And me too *Marlo!!!*....I really want to meet up again in 2011! If I can get a great deal on airfare...I will take a personal day and do a long weekend!!! But anyways, it was awesome meeting you and Nik and Kyle and G!!! You are so much fun and sweet and I just LOVED hanging out in the parks!  I am dying to see your pics too!!!  Maybe, if you want, you can add to my trip report and do a few installments???  I hope you get the pic problem ironed out!

So as it turns out Brook doesn't have another ear infection yet. He said the one ear looked irritated though. The doc gave me a script but said to wait a day or two to fill it if need be. Thank goodness cause I hate trying to convince her to take meds...she throws up just about everything!

*Heather and Teresa *- I hope the kids feel better fast! I think I had a mild flu when I had bronchitus  afew weeks ago cause I was super sick and achey...it was terrible.  Hugs to both of you caretakers too!  Hope you get some rest!

I loved the Disney pics with all of the princesses and Mickey!!! Cool! Too funny about *Tessa* taking her shoe off  Glad you sew now so its easier for her to show the characters themselves!

*Jenny *- That bowling shirt is just amazing! That filled mickey on the back is amazing....it must have taken forever to fill though! You have such great talent!! I am so excited you got to take a trip for Thanksgiving...and you got your ADR's!!! So where are you eating on Thanksgiving? Have a wonderful trip and surprise for the kids!!! 

*Oh and I updated my blog....getting ready to do a trip report....maybe this weekend??? *


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Would Pluto look funny if he were made out if yellow Minnie Dot? I am making a 4x4 cutie pluto of HeatherSue's. I used the yellow Minnie DOt for Mickey's shoes.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> In my attempt to make this a totally Heather/Teresa page, I will post some things I've made recently.  Here are my CarlaC Easy Fit Pants for adults!!!!  This pattern is just as easy and fast as the kid's pattern and oh-so-comfy!! I live in these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an Incredibles shirt I made for a Big Give.  It was a last minute thing, so I used the test stitch for this design and just sewed it on as a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to show you all Tessa's new bed.  This thing is AWESOME!!! I've been looking on craigslist for the last year and finally found the perfect bed for a great price!  It would have been better if it looked like a castle, but we'll take it!  It was perfect timing because Henry picked it up on Saturday and that's the same day Tessa came down with the flu.  So, she's spent a lot of time laying in her new bed, resting.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> In this one, you can see the little doors on the side that lead to a play area underneath the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see her pretty pink puke bucket on the desk.  Luckily, she's only thrown up once.
> 
> The stairs have drawers in them and there are tons of drawers and shelves all over the place!  BTW, this is before she slept in it- we did put sheets on first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kiddos at the top.  I got an extra tall bed rail to put on it after we took this picture.



OH MY Goodness...that is the most awesome bed....I drooled over it for a year!!! So glad you found it more reasonably on Craig's List!!! YIPPYYYY! Sorry Tessa has been using it so much. I love how she lined up the stuffies along the top!!! She is just the cutest!!! And Sawyer...can you tell him to stop growing taller every minute...how do  you keep clothes on him that fit??? LOL 
When I was at the hospital a few weeks ago, I snagged a new puke bucket! Those things are awesome...for catching puke! LOL. Ack! 
But anyways, I love the pj pants!!! I am really looking forward to doing PJ for Christmas for everyone...going to Joann's next weekend!!! yaa!!! What a cute Incredibles Tee too!! I bet it will be loved!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't notice that until you pointed it out!! ****-a-poos are great!!  I loved the ****-a-poo we had as kids, didn't you love our ****-a-poo?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I am getting really stir-crazy and would love to leave the house!! I haven't went anywhere except to take the kids to the doctor since last Friday- not even to my mom's house next door!
> 
> Tessa is much better, but Sawyer is still pretty miserable today.



Yes, I just loved our **** a poos, **** a poos are the best dogs EVER!!! Nothing beats a sweet little coak a poo! RIP 

I think Mom is missing you guys!

Poor Sawyer! 



billwendy said:


> Oh No!! Teresa, are you going to leave me with hoop envy all by myself!!
> 
> Is there a "stitch down frame" for the 270D that will hold the fabric in place like some people have mentioned?



Oh no, I'm probably not going to be gettnig a bigger hoop anytime soon! I just like to look and dream!

I have one, I think it's on my other computer though. Send me your email address and I'll get it to you tomorrow.



tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!



FABULOUS!!!! That really turned out great!!! And your son is as cute as can be!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Would Pluto look funny if he were made out if yellow Minnie Dot? I am making a 4x4 cutie pluto of HeatherSue's. I used the yellow Minnie DOt for Mickey's shoes.



I made one with small dots once, I thought it looked cute. I bet the bigger dots would look ok.


----------



## charlinn

Hello All,

Just stoppin in to say hi and I am so excited and have so...so...so...much to do still before we leave!  Only 7 days and I only have one dress finished (well 2 with Belle)!  Still need to do the decopauge (sp?) jeans to match the Dress and applique a couple T's.  And I really want to do one more custom.  ugh....

Hope everyone is doing well...and I will have tons of pic's to share when we get back.


----------



## Tweevil

hi guys totally non disboutique pics here but a couple people said to post a pic so here goes... I just got the pics of the cake I was working on.  I didn't take a pic but my sister did - the thing was 2-3 hours into the party.  For a last minute, I don't want to do a black cake that glows, it didn't turn out too bad.  The pics are blurry but you can kinda see the sparklies on the tiers.  It doesn't look too big here but it was 12" 10" and a 8" on top.  Graffiti, black, skulls, stars, and stuff...  ugh....  But she was thrilled so that is what counts. 
I am still practicing this as a hobby so I see allll the flaws. 
Anyhoo... black light and disco dusts are pretty cool....











Thanks,


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
Here it is --









I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.




WDYT?

HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!


----------



## VBAndrea

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!


Adorable!  I love the sheen to the black fabric you used on Mickey.  And HeatherSue's Pluto is so terribly cute!

I agree that the left front needs a little something.  I like the idea of a Mickey head made with lime buttons, or I think a little ric rac would be cute -- maybe two strips vertical from the side of each pocket going down.  Just try a few things and see what looks best.  I would love to do jackets for my kids, but I am working hard to keep tham from a day of nakedness as is.  I don't think I'll have time for jackets.


----------



## lovesdumbo

tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!


Great job!  Love the blow up turkey too.



Tweevil said:


> hi guys totally non disboutique pics here but a couple people said to post a pic so here goes... I just got the pics of the cake I was working on.  I didn't take a pic but my sister did - the thing was 2-3 hours into the party.  For a last minute, I don't want to do a black cake that glows, it didn't turn out too bad.  The pics are blurry but you can kinda see the sparklies on the tiers.  It doesn't look too big here but it was 12" 10" and a 8" on top.  Graffiti, black, skulls, stars, and stuff...  ugh....  But she was thrilled so that is what counts.
> I am still practicing this as a hobby so I see allll the flaws.
> Anyhoo... black light and disco dusts are pretty cool....


Very cool!  I bet your niece loved it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!



WOW!  So cute!  Love Pluto in yellow dots.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

eeyore3847 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> I want to apologize for being absent around here! I have been doing that a lot lately.. sorry... being pregnant slows me down... LOL!!!
> 
> anyways had my ultrasound today!!!
> IT IS A GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> Will post some pics of some of the new stuff I have made...
> also anyone ever made the YCMT baby shoes? thinking of making some for baby!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations, Lori!!!  Another princess for your family.



angel23321 said:


> Very Cool Shirt....That mickey must've taken forever!
> We leave next Friday and will be there until Tuesday!!! Maybe we'll see you.





lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that Mickey bowling shirt!!!





luv2go2disney said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS!!!!!!  I wish I had more time to sew I would totally CASE that for my little guy!  Great job!





sweetstitches said:


> Lucky, lucky you!  Have fun.  The bowling shirt turned out great!




Thank you!



eeyore3847 said:


> Here are 2 things i made this week



I love the swirly fabric!  The outfit is so pretty.




ireland_nicole said:


> Cool!  It sounds like you have an awesome trip planned, and I really, really love the shirt!  Can I case it?



Thank you!!  Feel free to case it...I got the idea from Stacy!



minnie2 said:


> Good morning all!
> Sorry I have been MIA!  We just got back from WDW last Sat.  We had a fabulous time  We stayed at AKLV for the 1st time and  we are  in LOVE it was even better then the pictures! We got to spend a good portion of a day with Cathy (Twobe4him) we had such a great day with them!  Our girls even did BBB together on Nikki's bday!  Cathy and I cried walking down and empty main street!  It was great to share that experience with her and her girls.  No pictures yet we are having issues with some pictures.  Hopefully this weekend we will have some.
> 
> We are already planing our trip back.  Ok I am planing it  This summer is hilton head then early March 2011 we head back to WDW hopefully with our best friends and their kids.
> 
> Everything is FABULOUS!
> 
> I made some of Carla's new easy fit pattern for adult right before I left ad I LOVE this new pattern!  Carla is just amazing!



Welcome back, can't wait to see pictures!



HeatherSue said:


> This is FABULOUS, Jenny!! Wow!!  How on earth did you make such a big filled applique look so nice?? Usually it would be all puckered up around the edges!  Great job!



Thanks, Heather!  I am afraid of how it will look after I put it in the wash...I might have to hand wash it? 

I love the pictures of Tessa showing the princesses her shoes. 





tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!



Love it!  It turned out great.



twob4him said:


> So as it turns out Brook doesn't have another ear infection yet. He said the one ear looked irritated though. The doc gave me a script but said to wait a day or two to fill it if need be. Thank goodness cause I hate trying to convince her to take meds...she throws up just about everything!
> 
> *Jenny *- That bowling shirt is just amazing! That filled mickey on the back is amazing....it must have taken forever to fill though! You have such great talent!! I am so excited you got to take a trip for Thanksgiving...and you got your ADR's!!! So where are you eating on Thanksgiving? Have a wonderful trip and surprise for the kids!!! [/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> *Oh and I updated my blog....getting ready to do a trip report....maybe this weekend??? *





teresajoy said:


> How exciting Jenny!!! Have a great time!



Thanks!  We are eating at Boma for Thanksgiving.  We will be at Animal Kingdom on Thanksgiving..don't want to fight the crowd at MK..so we decided on Boma..a late breakfast..so I guess we will be having Thanksgiving brunch.  We have never been in November...so we are excited.   



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --



I love the jacket!


----------



## mom2rtk

charlinn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just stoppin in to say hi and I am so excited and have so...so...so...much to do still before we leave!  Only 7 days and I only have one dress finished (well 2 with Belle)!  Still need to do the decopauge (sp?) jeans to match the Dress and applique a couple T's.  And I really want to do one more custom.  ugh....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...and I will have tons of pic's to share when we get back.




Have an awesome time and good luck finding Belle! We'll expect a photo here when you get back!


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION

I want to try a corset top and was looking for free instructions, so being an obedient disboutiquer I went to the bookmarks.  Lisa Zoe has instructions but the pictures aren't in photo bucket anymore and I think I might need the pictures.

Does anyone know of any other sites or could give me some simple instructions.  I think I just really want to do a corset to wear around a portrait peasant top, so I think a simple rectangular shape might work.

If anyone has any pictures they've done as such or ideas for me could you please post them -- I don't have time right now to search through the entire library of photos.

Thanks so much!

And I will get some photos posted on Monday while the kids are back in school.  They will have had off a total of five days between Veteran's Day and our two storm days.  I did manage to make a Jasmine applique yesterday with dd home -- if she saw it I was going to tell her I was making auntie a Jasmine wall hanging for Christmas, never mind that Auntie is 46 years old


----------



## tvgirlmin

Tweevil said:


> hi guys totally non disboutique pics here but a couple people said to post a pic so here goes... I just got the pics of the cake I was working on.  I didn't take a pic but my sister did - the thing was 2-3 hours into the party.  For a last minute, I don't want to do a black cake that glows, it didn't turn out too bad.  The pics are blurry but you can kinda see the sparklies on the tiers.  It doesn't look too big here but it was 12" 10" and a 8" on top.  Graffiti, black, skulls, stars, and stuff...  ugh....  But she was thrilled so that is what counts.
> I am still practicing this as a hobby so I see allll the flaws.
> Anyhoo... black light and disco dusts are pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Valerie - that cake is awesome!  I bet she loved it!  What a cool sweet 16!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!



I LOVE this jacket!  You did a fantastic job!

Thanks to everyone for the kudo's on my first bowling shirt - you guys know how to make a gal feel good!  I expect everything to look as good as when you experienced sewers have made it, and I get a little disappointed with all my mistakes - trying to perfect the perfectionist in me to bed and learn to let go!


----------



## minnie2

tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....
> 
> The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...


Great job!  I love the bowling shirt pattern it is one of my fav!  Though I tend to say tat about every Carla pattern I am working on.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question again? If I put a piece of fabric on a jacket or jeans and sew not the edge but a little away from the edge, how do I get it to fray?
> 
> Sorry to ask  - I can not get the bookmark page to work - I keep getting error on page.
> Thanks


I would think washing it would fray it.


twob4him said:


> And me too *Marlo!!!*....I really want to meet up again in 2011! If I can get a great deal on airfare...I will take a personal day and do a long weekend!!! But anyways, it was awesome meeting you and Nik and Kyle and G!!! You are so much fun and sweet and I just LOVED hanging out in the parks!  I am dying to see your pics too!!!  Maybe, if you want, you can add to my trip report and do a few installments???  I hope you get the pic problem ironed out!
> 
> So as it turns out Brook doesn't have another ear infection yet. He said the one ear looked irritated though. The doc gave me a script but said to wait a day or two to fill it if need be. Thank goodness cause I hate trying to convince her to take meds...she throws up just about everything!
> 
> *Heather and Teresa *- I hope the kids feel better fast! I think I had a mild flu when I had bronchitus  afew weeks ago cause I was super sick and achey...it was terrible.  Hugs to both of you caretakers too!  Hope you get some rest!
> 
> 
> *Oh and I updated my blog....getting ready to do a trip report....maybe this weekend??? *



I can't wait for your TR!  Though I have told you that  I so hope G gets the computer working right so I can post the pictures!  I still haven't see the ones I took the day with you!.
Maybe on adding to you tr with the day+ we where together  If anything you can certainly use some of my pics

Glad Brook's ear wasn't a full blown infection.


charlinn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just stoppin in to say hi and I am so excited and have so...so...so...much to do still before we leave!  Only 7 days and I only have one dress finished (well 2 with Belle)!  Still need to do the decopauge (sp?) jeans to match the Dress and applique a couple T's.  And I really want to do one more custom.  ugh....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...and I will have tons of pic's to share when we get back.


Have a GREAT trip!!!



Tweevil said:


> hi guys totally non disboutique pics here but a couple people said to post a pic so here goes... I just got the pics of the cake I was working on.  I didn't take a pic but my sister did - the thing was 2-3 hours into the party.  For a last minute, I don't want to do a black cake that glows, it didn't turn out too bad.  The pics are blurry but you can kinda see the sparklies on the tiers.  It doesn't look too big here but it was 12" 10" and a 8" on top.  Graffiti, black, skulls, stars, and stuff...  ugh....  But she was thrilled so that is what counts.
> I am still practicing this as a hobby so I see allll the flaws.
> Anyhoo... black light and disco dusts are pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


The cake looks GREAT!  


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!


Love the jacket!  what kind of machine did you get?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> hi guys totally non disboutique pics here but a couple people said to post a pic so here goes... I just got the pics of the cake I was working on.  I didn't take a pic but my sister did - the thing was 2-3 hours into the party.  For a last minute, I don't want to do a black cake that glows, it didn't turn out too bad.  The pics are blurry but you can kinda see the sparklies on the tiers.  It doesn't look too big here but it was 12" 10" and a 8" on top.  Graffiti, black, skulls, stars, and stuff...  ugh....  But she was thrilled so that is what counts.
> I am still practicing this as a hobby so I see allll the flaws.
> Anyhoo... black light and disco dusts are pretty cool....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



That is super cool!  Awesome job!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!



Ooooh I love this!  I agree it needs a little somethin somethin on the top left; I love your button mickey idea!  But I agree blue or green would be awesome for it.  or maybe a ribbon detail on the pocket or around the bottom; not needed but a possible "xtra".  I really love it, especially the dotty pluto!


----------



## kimmylaj

Help Please
i haven't yet figured out what to make for ryans classmates for the holidays. last year i did crayon rollups and this years teacher said she cant wait to see what i come up with. help help help. what are you making ? there are 22 kids in his class (1st grade)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thank you everyone on the compliments for the jacket! I have to see what else I like as to buttons and maybe some ricrac. I bought a Babylock Ellageo Plus for those who asked. My next project is a wrap top dress I said I was making for a bday back in August and then on to the 3 feliz dresses for Christmas --- I have a plan. Cut everything out first and then stitch!  I am going to make the feliz pattern pieces out of posterboard so I can keep them nice. I think if it works well I may make them all out of posterboard from now on. I may get to cut out pattern pieces today. And maybe sew a little on Tuesday & Wednesday - hopefully by Saturday I will have the wrap mostly done if not all the way done. (It's good to set a goal even if it probably won't happen..It keeps me motivated.)


----------



## squirrel

kimmylaj said:


> Help Please
> i haven't yet figured out what to make for ryans classmates for the holidays. last year i did crayon rollups and this years teacher said she cant wait to see what i come up with. help help help. what are you making ? there are 22 kids in his class (1st grade)



Have you made Magic Bags?

You could make smaller ones for when they get hurt - keep them in the freezer.


Where would I go to find instructions on how to make the crayon rollups?


----------



## HeatherSue

tvgirlmin said:


> Heather - it was your advice about making the applique stitches wider that made it turn out!  Thank you!  If not for your tutorial and advice, the back of that shirt would have just been plain!
> 
> I think using the stiffer interfacing helped, too!


Yay!  I'm glad my advice helped!



twob4him said:


> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY Goodness...that is the most awesome bed....I drooled over it for a year!!! So glad you found it more reasonably on Craig's List!!! YIPPYYYY! Sorry Tessa has been using it so much. I love how she lined up the stuffies along the top!!! She is just the cutest!!! And Sawyer...can you tell him to stop growing taller every minute...how do  you keep clothes on him that fit??? LOL
> When I was at the hospital a few weeks ago, I snagged a new puke bucket! Those things are awesome...for catching puke! LOL. Ack!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you spotted the pink puke bucket on her desk!  She got that when we went to the emergency room a few weeks ago when she had croup.  It's so much better than those little ones they used to give you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just loved our **** a poos, **** a poos are the best dogs EVER!!! Nothing beats a sweet little **** a poo! RIP
> 
> I think Mom is missing you guys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing everybody!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! That is really cool!!!  What a great cake, especially for a 16 year old!
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That jacket is FABULOUS!!  I love it!! If you'd like to post a picture on my Frou Frou by Heathersue facebook page, I would love it!
> 
> I've never known anyone that belonged to Direct Buy!  Have you saved a lot of money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmylaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help Please
> i haven't yet figured out what to make for ryans classmates for the holidays. last year i did crayon rollups and this years teacher said she cant wait to see what i come up with. help help help. what are you making ? there are 22 kids in his class (1st grade)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making?  Nothing!   I can't imagine making 22 of anything and I'm not that nice! LOL!  My first thought is little pillows or pillowcases.  But, that is a lot of fabric for 22 kids!  How about little felt pouches to put their teeth in for the tooth fairy (maybe shaped like a tooth)?  First graders lose a lot of teeth!
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

kimmylaj said:


> Help Please
> i haven't yet figured out what to make for ryans classmates for the holidays. last year i did crayon rollups and this years teacher said she cant wait to see what i come up with. help help help. what are you making ? there are 22 kids in his class (1st grade)



Are you insane?!  Alexa's classmates are getting little Christmas notepads that I got on clearance at Target last year and Ben's class is getting puzzles that I think I got on clearance after Easter (they're transformers and Looney Tunes -- not Easter related).  Otherwise I go to the dollar bin at Target and pick gifts.  Ben's class got yo-yo's last year and Alexa's got snowglobes.  Much cheaper and less time consuming than making something.

If I have time (and doubt I will) maybe I'll make little felt stockings to put the gifts into.

I do like Heather's idea of tooth bags -- you hopefully could use some scrap fabric to do those.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Heathersue - In reguards to DirectBuy -  I got my BJ City Elite, jump seat, canopy 4 jump seat & cooler bag - taxes & freight for a little under what it was selling for in the store - not including tax.

the Berg bad was over a thousand less than the retail prices.
Don't remember about the receiver. we haven't bought too much big stuff yet, but my stove is broken and my dishwasher is old - I am just trying to make it another 2 yrs so maybe we could just redo the kithchen counter/sink at the same time as the dishwasHER & stove. Then we will probably save a decent amt too.


How do I put the jacket on your facebook page? I want to add the last bit before I do it though.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Wow! I can't stop gushing over my new baby! I embelished DD3 - Evangeline -her own jean jacket. It was my DD1 first jacket with a Disney picture on it - ironed on poorly but she loved it then. I took the iron on off and re-did it for Evie.  And I did it all today!
> Here it is --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of still think it needs something else to balance it out.  NOt sure what though.....thinking maybe a Mickey made out of 3 buttons somewhere would look really cute - lime green buttons or bright blue might be better ---left side above the pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDYT?
> 
> HeatherSue - yes the girls bed is a BERG. retail was like $3100 before taxes, etc. Paid  huge amt less  - thank you Direct Buy!



I love the jacket!!! Mickey and Pluto look great!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I want to try a corset top and was looking for free instructions, so being an obedient disboutiquer I went to the bookmarks.  Lisa Zoe has instructions but the pictures aren't in photo bucket anymore and I think I might need the pictures.
> 
> Does anyone know of any other sites or could give me some simple instructions.  I think I just really want to do a corset to wear around a portrait peasant top, so I think a simple rectangular shape might work.
> 
> If anyone has any pictures they've done as such or ideas for me could you please post them -- I don't have time right now to search through the entire library of photos.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> And I will get some photos posted on Monday while the kids are back in school.  They will have had off a total of five days between Veteran's Day and our two storm days.  I did manage to make a Jasmine applique yesterday with dd home -- if she saw it I was going to tell her I was making auntie a Jasmine wall hanging for Christmas, never mind that Auntie is 46 years old



Shoot, you know I think I just deleted the pictures of Lisa's corset from my computer the other day. I will have to see if I have them anymore. 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm missing everybody!!
> 
> I can't imagine making 22 of anything and I'm not that nice! LOL!  My first thought is little pillows or pillowcases.  But, that is a lot of fabric for 22 kids!  How about little felt pouches to put their teeth in for the tooth fairy (maybe shaped like a tooth)?  First graders lose a lot of teeth!



We miss you too!

I like the idea of the tooth pillow. I know Lydia would love that. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Heathersue - In reguards to DirectBuy -  I got my BJ City Elite, jump seat, canopy 4 jump seat & cooler bag - taxes & freight for a little under what it was selling for in the store - not including tax.
> 
> the Berg bad was over a thousand less than the retail prices.
> Don't remember about the receiver. we haven't bought too much big stuff yet, but my stove is broken and my dishwasher is old - I am just trying to make it another 2 yrs so maybe we could just redo the kithchen counter/sink at the same time as the dishwasHER & stove. Then we will probably save a decent amt too.
> 
> 
> How do I put the jacket on your facebook page? I want to add the last bit before I do it though.



You just go to the Frou Frou by Heathersue fan page and post a picture on her wall. It will then go into the fan photos.


----------



## revrob

I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm

and decided I'd try.

Here's the end product!


----------



## sweetstitches

Tweevil said:


>



Very cool cake!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Great job on the jacket!  I really do like the yellow dot for Pluto.  



revrob said:


>



Very sweet quilt.  

I find quilting relaxing.  I love the piecing, but then it never seem to finish them.  I have a couple of tops that I just bought fabric for to back them.  When I finish them, I think I'll win the oldest UFO project award.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Heathersue - In reguards to DirectBuy -  I got my BJ City Elite, jump seat, canopy 4 jump seat & cooler bag - taxes & freight for a little under what it was selling for in the store - not including tax.
> 
> the Berg bad was over a thousand less than the retail prices.
> Don't remember about the receiver. we haven't bought too much big stuff yet, but my stove is broken and my dishwasher is old - I am just trying to make it another 2 yrs so maybe we could just redo the kithchen counter/sink at the same time as the dishwasHER & stove. Then we will probably save a decent amt too.
> 
> 
> How do I put the jacket on your facebook page? I want to add the last bit before I do it though.



Thanks for the info on Direct Buy!  I've always been curious about it. 

You can just post a picture on my fan page, and like Teresa said, it will go right to my fan photo folder! It's really cool!  But, it has to be my Frou Frou by heathersue page and not my regular profile with my real name.  Thank you!!




revrob said:


> I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm
> 
> and decided I'd try.
> 
> Here's the end product!



That is so pretty, Shannon! I love that little pocket- so sweet!  What a fun new hobby!


----------



## tricia

squirrel said:


> Where would I go to find instructions on how to make the crayon rollups?



Why, the bookmarks of course.


----------



## VBAndrea

DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.

Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.

Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.

DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.

Front:





Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):





Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tvgirlmin said:


> My first Bowling Shirt!  And my first FINISHED applique!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best ever, but not bad for a first effort - me (and my little guy!) are pleased....
> 
> The applique is supposed to say "Jack," but the font looks a little more like "Jdck" - live and learn, I guess...


I love that shirt!  
Where did you find that turkey fabric?  I feel the need to make one of those shirts for DS. . .


----------



## NiniMorris

sweetstitches said:


> Very sweet quilt.
> 
> I find quilting relaxing.  I love the piecing, but then it never seem to finish them.  I have a couple of tops that I just bought fabric for to back them.  When I finish them, I think I'll win the oldest UFO project award.





Mary Ann...I have a quilt I have 90% finished for my first baby...he will have a birthday the day after Thanksgiving...he will be 32.  I think I may have beat you on the oldest UFO!!!

Nini


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Mary Ann...I have a quilt I have 90% finished for my first baby...he will have a birthday the day after Thanksgiving...he will be 32.  I think I may have beat you on the oldest UFO!!!
> 
> Nini



Now I don't feel so bad. I started a cross stitch quilt for my dd about 6 or 7 years ago. It is no where near finished and she is 8. I figure I will have it done for HER children LOL.


----------



## HeatherSue

VBAndrea said:


> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.



Those are perfect!!! They are going to look so cute in those outfits!!  The corset looks great!  It's kind of fun to figure stuff like that out, isn't it?  It gives you a greater sense of pride!  

*Nini: *32 years??? I think you win the prize for sure!!!   I really think you should finish it!  That would be fun!


----------



## twob4him

Hi! I sewed today for the first time since a week before our trip...wow. I was itching to get started again! I made a little something for my friend and will post pics soon!

I also started my trip report here on the disboards...if you have nothing else to do tonight...I am posting a link. I only did the introductions but hopefully it will get better soon!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34334105&posted=1#post34334105


----------



## MouseTriper

GREAT stuff everyone!!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

squirrel said:


> Have you made Magic Bags?
> 
> You could make smaller ones for when they get hurt - keep them in the freezer.
> 
> 
> Where would I go to find instructions on how to make the crayon rollups?



i think there are a couple of different ones in the bookmarks, i hate to say it but i just wing it depending on whether i am doing crayons or markers and how many, i think the hardest part is a closure because i always think the string will be frustrating for the lil ones to tie

magic bags --what do you fill them with? rice? or something to put in the freezer


----------



## kimmylaj

HeatherSue said:


> Yay!  I'm glad my advice helped!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I making?  Nothing!   I can't imagine making 22 of anything and I'm not that nice! LOL!  My first thought is little pillows or pillowcases.  But, that is a lot of fabric for 22 kids!  How about little felt pouches to put their teeth in for the tooth fairy (maybe shaped like a tooth)?  First graders lose a lot of teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> that is a really cute idea http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-A-Tooth-Fairy-Pillow/
> this had a cute one, i might base it on this
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane?!  Alexa's classmates are getting little Christmas notepads that I got on clearance at Target last year and Ben's class is getting puzzles that I think I got on clearance after Easter (they're transformers and Looney Tunes -- not Easter related).  Otherwise I go to the dollar bin at Target and pick gifts.  Ben's class got yo-yo's last year and Alexa's got snowglobes.  Much cheaper and less time consuming than making something.
> 
> If I have time (and doubt I will) maybe I'll make little felt stockings to put the gifts into.
> 
> I do like Heather's idea of tooth bags -- you hopefully could use some scrap fabric to do those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i am insane i having working mom guilt and feel like i should be doing more so i sometimes get a lil cuckoo....and if it wasn't for my equally insane disboutiquer friends i would have never made 20 crayon rollups last year and felt the need to out do myself this year
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm
> 
> and decided I'd try.
> 
> Here's the end product!


Fantastic Shannon!!!


VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.



great job!



Cathy loved the TR start!


----------



## revrob

I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



Very cute, Shannon!!  Your friend's daughter is going to love it.  I have to learn how to do rolled hem on my serger!  Love that look!


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm
> 
> and decided I'd try.
> 
> Here's the end product!


Cute!!


VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.


Awesome!  I love, love, love this set!!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love that shirt!
> Where did you find that turkey fabric?  I feel the need to make one of those shirts for DS. . .


Not her, but I have the same fabric; it's sooo cute!  I got it at Joann's.


twob4him said:


> Hi! I sewed today for the first time since a week before our trip...wow. I was itching to get started again! I made a little something for my friend and will post pics soon!
> 
> I also started my trip report here on the disboards...if you have nothing else to do tonight...I am posting a link. I only did the introductions but hopefully it will get better soon!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34334105&posted=1#post34334105


Yeah!!  I loves me some disboutiqers trippys!


revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



Super cute!  Love the contrasting rolled hem; perfect!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.

Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:





I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.

On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.

So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.
> 
> Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.
> 
> On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!



That turned out really cute!

Congrats on the paycheck!   AND on the excited hubby!  

As far as your trip announcement - well... I've got nothing.  I'm gonna be watching for responses though.  We're announcing our spring break cruise on Christmas day.  I'm trying to come up with the perfect way to give them this gift.  Besides making shirts with the cruise logo, I've got nothing!


----------



## Colleen27

I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.

First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet. 

Katie-bug my ladybug:





My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:





DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time! 





After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?





And of course the obligatory twirl pic:





With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:





Katie trying it on over her PJs:





And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :


----------



## ireland_nicole

Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet.
> 
> Katie-bug my ladybug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the obligatory twirl pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie trying it on over her PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :





The kids all look great!  Love the ladybug and the poodle skirt- especially love the new curtains


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm
> 
> and decided I'd try.
> 
> Here's the end product!



Shannon, that is just adorable!!! I can't believe you finished it so quickly! 



VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:



Wonderful outfits!!! Those turned out great!!I like your kitty! 



NiniMorris said:


> Mary Ann...I have a quilt I have 90% finished for my first baby...he will have a birthday the day after Thanksgiving...he will be 32.  I think I may have beat you on the oldest UFO!!!
> 
> Nini



You have me beat!!! I have a cross stich I started while I was pregnant with Corey 17+ years ago. 


livndisney said:


> Now I don't feel so bad. I started a cross stitch quilt for my dd about 6 or 7 years ago. It is no where near finished and she is 8. I figure I will have it done for HER children LOL.



So, you see, you actually started it very early and have PLENTY of time to finish!!! 



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



I LOVE it!!! The blue and white dots look great with that! 



Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table



I love the poodle skirt!!! Your daughter looks adorable!!!

And, I love the red dress!!! Is that Belle? That is just gorgeous!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

LOVE the quilt!! GREAT job!! the dolly part is just adorable!!

Love the "curtains" too!! lol 

What kind of stabilizer should I use under sweatshirt? I want to make some Thanksgiving "Mouse" ones for me and the kids.....Has any one seen any plus sized orange sweat shirts anywhere? I got the kids ones at Walmart today.

thanks!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I've had a TON of stuff going on lately.  I've not had near the time to sew that I would have liked.  I was kinda in a rut and feeling ike I had lost my mojo, so I decided I needed to try something different to get me back in the groove and jumpstart my creativity again.  I've been wanting to learn to quilt for a long time, but been very scared to try.  SO, I decided I'd jump in and give it a try.  I had won the ebook for the kimmy doll quilt from YCMT
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Make-the-Mini-Kimmy-Quilt.htm
> 
> and decided I'd try.
> 
> Here's the end product!


That is so cute!  



VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.


Very cute!  I'm sure your son will be so excited!



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.


Love that Nemo dress!



ireland_nicole said:


> Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.
> 
> Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.
> 
> On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!


What a great Cars outfit!  I'm sure it will be well loved!

I read this idea on the dis-order a cake like a Mickey bday cake but instead of putting happy birthday on it have it say "we're going to Walt Disney World".



Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet.
> 
> Katie-bug my ladybug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the obligatory twirl pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie trying it on over her PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :


Great costumes!  Love the Poodle skirt!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> LOVE the quilt!! GREAT job!! the dolly part is just adorable!!
> 
> Love the "curtains" too!! lol
> 
> What kind of stabilizer should I use under sweatshirt? I want to make some Thanksgiving "Mouse" ones for me and the kids.....Has any one seen any plus sized orange sweat shirts anywhere? I got the kids ones at Walmart today.
> 
> thanks!!


www.jiffyshirts.com has some.  I've always had very fast service from them.


----------



## squirrel

tricia said:


> Why, the bookmarks of course.



Thanks, I managed to make one this evening out of scrap material.  An extra gift for my niece's birthday tomorrow.

I'll have to go get some material for the boys in my daycare.  I think I will make them each one for Christmas to go with the other things I bought.  They will go with the Christmas coloring books I picked up cheap.


----------



## squirrel

kimmylaj said:


> i think there are a couple of different ones in the bookmarks, i hate to say it but i just wing it depending on whether i am doing crayons or markers and how many, i think the hardest part is a closure because i always think the string will be frustrating for the lil ones to tie
> 
> magic bags --what do you fill them with? rice? or something to put in the freezer



I put rice in them.  If you plan to microwave them, then you could add some cloves to make it smell nice.  For the kids in the daycare I leave the mini magic bags (bean bag size) in a ziplock bag in the freezer.  That way I don't have to worry if they get blood or have dirty hands-I just replace the ziplock.


I really need to make a trip down to the US to buy some Disney fabric.  Wal-mart is the only store I have found that carries it up here.  It's just under $9 a metre.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you to all for the compliments on my Einsteins set.  I also finished my Crystal Palace set last night, so pics will likely be up tomorrow unless I can sneak some while the kids are playing today.  I do have to get outside though and clean up my mess of a yard.  There  are weeping willow branches everywhere and my plum tree blew over (it didn't uproot -- it cracked at the base).  Hope I can saw it off myself and drag it b/c dh doesn't come home until late this week.



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.


Adorable.  I love the hem.  All I use my serger for is finishing seams.  Everything else baffles me.



ireland_nicole said:


> Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.
> 
> Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.
> 
> On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!


Congrats on the first paycheck!  I really need to find more work too -- I don't think I'm quite ready to go back full time though and I'm not ready to do anything until after the holidays.  Working one day a week (if that) isn't cutting it financially.  Maybe my dh would like let me plan another Disney trip if I made some more money!

Cute Cars outfit.  I think the recipient will be quite pleased!




Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet.
> 
> Katie-bug my ladybug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the obligatory twirl pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie trying it on over her PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :



Everything looks great but I think your curtains are my favorite since it displays all the outfits together


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.


Cute!  


Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet.
> 
> Katie-bug my ladybug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the obligatory twirl pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie trying it on over her PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :


Great costumes!  

The red dress is great too!
Funny about the curtains.


----------



## tvgirlmin

VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.



Love your daughter's dress!  It turned out so cute -  I am sure she will love it, even if she doesn't love the Einsteins!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love that shirt!
> Where did you find that turkey fabric?  I feel the need to make one of those shirts for DS. . .



I got the turkey fabric at Jo-Ann's, but it was back in July - we don't have Jo-Ann's in Hawaii, so I got a big stash while I was on the mainland visiting family.  They may have some left, though - good luck!



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



So cute!  Now I wanna make the stripwork jumper!



ireland_nicole said:


> The kids all look great!  Love the ladybug and the poodle skirt- especially love the new curtains



All of your stuff is so cute, but I just love your little gal in the simply sweet/modified twirl!


----------



## sweetstitches

NiniMorris said:


> Mary Ann...I have a quilt I have 90% finished for my first baby...he will have a birthday the day after Thanksgiving...he will be 32.  I think I may have beat you on the oldest UFO!!!
> 
> Nini



Okay you win.  Mine are only 12 years old.



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



Super cute.  What a lucky girl!



ireland_nicole said:


> Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.
> 
> Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.
> 
> On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!



The cars outfit turned out great.  



VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm sure she's get excited after she wears it; it looks like so much fun to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing a quote.  Colleen, all the costumes are great, but that is the cutest ladybug ever!  Love your new curtains!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi everybody; I know we're not allowed to buy/sell here; so I won't.  But I was at Hancocks today and I might have managed to procure the rest of the bolt of princess Tiana fabric.  There might have been 5.87 yards of it left.  I might have gotten it for $4.00 / yd.  And if anyone wants more info about say, how pretty this fabric is, they can pm me


----------



## Granna4679

*ireland-nicole -*

One Thanksgiving when there was a suprise in store for the whole family, we told the person that was to give the thankgiving blessing over the food.  He in turn, while giving thanks for the food, also added and "God, we also want to thank you today for the ______________".  (he announced the surprise).
You could put in the "upcoming trip" or the "opportunity we are going to have to take our children to Disney in two weeks" or something like that.  Or you could go around the table and have each person say something they are thankful for and when it comes to you or your husband, you could say you are thankful for getting to go to Disney, etc.  Just a thought.


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> DS saw this fabric at Hancock's and asked for it.  He hasn't seen the completed shirt (nor will he until we get to FL).  DD saw me making her skirt and said "but I don't like Little Einsteins" in her usual whine.  Anyhoo, I think it's one of my favorite outfits b/c I love how my little waist corset looks.  I may cut the ribbon a bit shorter, but want to see how it fits first.  I just made it up b/c I couldn't find any free directions.  I think I'm going to make the same kind of top for her Mickey patchwork twirl.
> 
> Shirt is Carla's Bowling Shirt and I sewed the buttons on wrong so need to redo those (first time I ever marked them wrong) hence it's not buttoned in the photo.
> 
> Skirt is Leslie's double layer twirl skirt.
> 
> DD's shirt is Portrait Peasant with ruffled collar.  I extended the sleeves and put bias tape to gather them high rather than at the wrists.  And of course, the corset is my own little creation.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back (couldn't get any photos without kitty):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once we're headed to DHS dd will get excited and actually want to wear the outfit.  She's getting a note from June and Annie that they picked it out especially for her.  And if it's cold black leggings will be added.



So cute!  I love the corset!!



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.



I love the Nemo dress.  You did an excellent job.  My DGD's would love this.



ireland_nicole said:


> Nothing all that interesting for me I'm afraid, but I did make the full coverage apron from YCMT for my DD's therapeutic riding instructor- of course, forgot to take pics- oops.
> 
> Also had a brief moment of panic this am; thought Aidan's big give ship date was Wed., but checked this am just to double check his measurements because I'd forgotten all about it- and of course, the ship date was today  I'd already bought the embroidery design and had the fabric for the shorts, so a short trip to walmart later I was ready to finish.  Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying desperately to get motivated enough to start the kids thanksgiving outfits, but we went out to dinner and I'm too stuffed to move.
> 
> On the up side; got my first paycheck in 8 years yesterday and it felt GOOD!!  It's working wonders on DH too; my normally dis-hating DH actually asked me a question about our upcoming trip and mentioned he's looking forward to it- after I picked my derriere back up off the floor, I decided I should have gone back to work a long time ago LOL.  Anyway, we're surprising the kids with the news of the trip on Thanksgiving  (we tried a true surprise trip last time and it was a disaster of epic proportions- anyone with kids with autism, think twice.  I realized they missed being able to help plan, and also because we'll be there over DS's birthday, we've decided to hold off celebrating DD's birthday until the trip and celebrate them both at WDW.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas on creative ways of making the announcement, please let me know- Thanks!



The "Cars" outfit is sooo cute!  I have that same fabric and didn't know what to do with it.  I don't have boys but am thinking of doing a little outfit for a nephew with it for Christmas.



Colleen27 said:


> I am SO not keeping up with the thread these days, but I thought I'd take a sec to post a little of what's been keeping me so busy.
> 
> First, Halloween. I made both girls' costumes; DS's came from my closet.
> 
> Katie-bug my ladybug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My undead older daughter, who didn't give me a chance to get any pics until the end of the night, by which time her wrappings were looking a bit frayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS11, the punk rocker. This was a bit of a cheat, because aside from the green spikes, he looks like this most of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Halloween came the Girl Scout sock-hop. This was the point where I swore off commercial patterns forever! How can a circle skirt be hard?!? After much cussing and fighting with the Simplicity poodle skirt pattern my mother gave me (from back in my own Brownie days), I wised up, ordered CarlaC's flouncy skirt pattern, and had this beauty done in no time. Can you tell she's not thrilled to be posing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the obligatory twirl pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that done, I realized we're just 4 weeks out from our Disney trip so I need to get my butt in gear. So I got to work on this one, a cross between the Twirl Scallopini and the Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie trying it on over her PJs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :



I sooo know the feeling with the "curtains".  I have clothes hanging all over one room.  My husband asks me constantly when I am going to clean it up?!  I say "it is clean"!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi everybody; I know we're not allowed to buy/sell here; so I won't.  But I was at Hancocks today and I might have managed to procure the rest of the bolt of princess Tiana fabric.  There might have been 5.87 yards of it left.  I might have gotten it for $4.00 / yd.  And if anyone wants more info about say, how pretty this fabric is, they can pm me



Interested- PM'ing you!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

ireland_nicole said:


> OT random vent/question-
> 
> So, I have a friend w/ a 4 year and 2 month old.  The same friend I did the nursery and the baptismal blanket for.  She calls and asks for my help planning a WDW trip in December.  Apparently her DH has a conference and they're adding a few days onto it.  So I spend a couple of hours researching with her to help her understand transport from the airport (alone w/ the 2 kids), hotel, etc.  I explain to her the deals going on at the values (I found them a rate for their nights for like $59 a night.  I explain all the added costs and aggravation of staying off site- needing a rental car, potentially getting lost, the list goes on...  Anyway, she finally decides what they want to do, and says she's going to call and book it, and can I help them with the itinerary- sure, I say.  (I'm super busy w/ work, have sever bronchitis, DH is travelling, I'm behind on my sewing, but...)sure.
> 
> She calls back yesterday and says her DH got them a "great deal" on travelocity and they're staying in some hotel on I-Drive but now they're going for 5 days and so it will be much more relaxed, and they can just go back to their room in the afternoon and rest, and there will be plenty of time to do everything, and do I think 5 days is too long?
> 
> 
> 
> So right now I'm feeling like I completely wasted 2 hours of valuable time, and now she wants me to waste I don't know how many more on something she's probably going to ignore anyway- ugh!
> 
> Of course, I may just have a bad attitude, and if so, feel free to tell me.
> 
> So, WWYD at this point?



I know I'm late chiming in on this, but I'd just tell her to invest in TourGuideMike and let her do her own itenerary based on his advice.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> *ireland-nicole -*
> 
> One Thanksgiving when there was a suprise in store for the whole family, we told the person that was to give the thankgiving blessing over the food.  He in turn, while giving thanks for the food, also added and "God, we also want to thank you today for the ______________".  (he announced the surprise).
> You could put in the "upcoming trip" or the "opportunity we are going to have to take our children to Disney in two weeks" or something like that.  Or you could go around the table and have each person say something they are thankful for and when it comes to you or your husband, you could say you are thankful for getting to go to Disney, etc.  Just a thought.



It's funny, we do that every year, but I never thought about annoncing the trip that way- thanks for the idea!



longaberger_lara said:


> I know I'm late chiming in on this, but I'd just tell her to invest in TourGuideMike and let her do her own itenerary based on his advice.



Thanks!  I'm feeling better after talking to y'all; I'm planning to sit down with her once, give her all the resources: TGM, Dis, allears.net, etc.  and then tell her that, like a pp said, I don't know how to plan trips from offsite, so I don't want to steer her wrong.  I feel kind of bad, because she did ask for my help, but I know my time is valuable, and I've already wasted two hours of it on her trip only to have her do the exact opposite.  I really appreciate you taking the time to answer; it's helped a lot with the plan of how to manage this.


----------



## coteau_chick




----------



## angel23321

Well, I finished AK outfits (except for the shirt Andrea is bringing me on Monday), finshed CP pants and almost finished the princess tunics.  
So I tried the tunic on my youngest...it doesn't fit over her head   She has a big head and I never thought it wouldn't fit.  I was trying to find a way to get fix it to make it fit...any ideas???

Still have M&M dresses, 1900 PF outift, and a stripskirt jumper to do.  I have tonight when I get off work, Tuesday night and Wednesday night...will I get it all done????  I've given up on the outfit I really want to make for 1900 PF and may just do shirts.  Oh well.

Love all the costumes and outfits.  You guys are so inspiring.  Pictures will be coming (when I have a break in the sewing or work..LOL)


Andrea...what kind of work do you do or think you are looking to do?


----------



## ireland_nicole

angel23321 said:


> Well, I finished AK outfits (except for the shirt Andrea is bringing me on Monday), finshed CP pants and almost finished the princess tunics.
> So I tried the tunic on my youngest...it doesn't fit over her head   She has a big head and I never thought it wouldn't fit.  I was trying to find a way to get fix it to make it fit...any ideas???
> 
> Still have M&M dresses, 1900 PF outift, and a stripskirt jumper to do.  I have tonight when I get off work, Tuesday night and Wednesday night...will I get it all done????  I've given up on the outfit I really want to make for 1900 PF and may just do shirts.  Oh well.
> 
> Love all the costumes and outfits.  You guys are so inspiring.  Pictures will be coming (when I have a break in the sewing or work..LOL)
> 
> 
> Andrea...what kind of work do you do or think you are looking to do?



Could you cut down the center back from the neck however many inches you need, turn the edges in and stich them closed, adding a button loop and then buttoning the top closed?


----------



## angel23321

ireland_nicole said:


> Could you cut down the center back from the neck however many inches you need, turn the edges in and stich them closed, adding a button loop and then buttoning the top closed?



I was thinking of doing that but didn't think about the button loop to keep it closed. That will probably work as it's really close to going over her head.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## twob4him

I updated my trip report again ....


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Guys!

THanks so much for the replies on the cake.  I didn't really take the time on the fondant that I should but I figured drawing the other stuff is what mattered. lol

Anyhoo...  love, love, love everyone's creations!  I also love the 'curtains', I have a tea towell variety of that going on right now - water soluable stabilizer has to dry so I put mine up there like that too. 

And... if anyone is looking - I found the Princess Tiana sheet sets at Family Dollar for (*I think*) $19 - the areas with her on it would make some pretty big panels for somthing.    Thought I would share.


----------



## momto2cuties

This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!

I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!

So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)

I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!

So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."

So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!

So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!

The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?

So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!  

I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?  

And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?

Jenny


----------



## revrob

momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



THAT IS SO COOL!    Yea, you need to buy the photopass cd - we wanna see pics!


----------



## ireland_nicole

momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



Wow!  What an amazing story!  Of course you have to buy the photopass CD!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ktaggie

I love to lurk on your board.  I wish I was as creative as you guys.  I usually only look back over the last few pages but never comment.  Today I just have to say that I love the cars outfit.  That is so cute!!  My son is a huge cars fan.  I also love the little einstines shirt.  You guys have so much talent!!


----------



## carrie6466

NiniMorris said:


> Mary Ann...I have a quilt I have 90% finished for my first baby...he will have a birthday the day after Thanksgiving...he will be 32.  I think I may have beat you on the oldest UFO!!!
> 
> Nini



I have to mention that I started to crochet a baby blanket when I was pregnant.  I never got to finish it and I still have what I actually did do on it.  My son is 20.  I thought I was bad  




momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



That's amazing!  I would definitely order the cd


----------



## ireland_nicole

ktaggie said:


> I love to lurk on your board.  I wish I was as creative as you guys.  I usually only look back over the last few pages but never comment.  Today I just have to say that I love the cars outfit.  That is so cute!!  My son is a huge cars fan.  I also love the little einstines shirt.  You guys have so much talent!!



awww, thanks!  I made that one, and I appreciate you coming out of lurkdom to comment on it; however, I promise you that you could make that; especially the shorts.  I couldn't sew at Easter, and if I can do it, so can you.  Also, feel free to comment anytime- you're welcome here!


----------



## NaeNae

This is totally off topic but I thought you guys would get a kick out of it.  DGD5 called me earlier to tell me she was watching " Princess Diarrhea 2".  My DD was dying laughing and had to let her call me and tell me.  DD then corrected her by telling her it was Princess Diaries 2.


----------



## lovesdumbo

momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



WOW!  How cool!!!  Congratulations!!!

You know you could just pay to download a few photos rather than pay the $150 for the CD.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if there is a machine embroidery person out there who just help me understand a design.

I purchased the adorable mickey and minnie pilgrims from stitchontime. I printed out the picture which has a chart with a list of 23 different thread changes. I dont understand why some of the changes are there? wont they be covered in the end? also not positive what each step is showing me to do??? Any tips would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I've actually been sewing the past couple of weeks.  I hadn't made anything since July.

I've been working on a few Christmas gifts.  I made my niece (she's 30 something) and her DD(6) matching aprons and I made one pot holder using the free pattern on ycmt.  I still need to make another one but ran out bias binding.    

I really like they style of the child's apron-just over the head-no ties.  It is the "Child's no tie apron" on ycmt.  Not sure I like the adult one-it is a Simplicity pattern-it called for 1/4" bias binding but that was driving me crazy so I gave up and switched to 1/2".  

























I made my niece's husband and my BIL "trendy trash bags" from ycmt-they hang off a head rest or stick shift.


----------



## lovesdumbo

My oldest DD(10) picked out fabric for me to make her best friend a name pillow for Christmas.  Of course she need one too.  I still have to sew them shut.  











I've already got the name sewn out for my youngest DD and hope to make one for my DS.  Then I've got plans for at least one maybe 2 more.  They are pretty fun!


----------



## lovesdumbo

And I finally started sewing for our trip in 2 weeks.

For my Pooh loving 10 year old.  She tends to think she's too old for customes but I think she really loves this.





And something for me!  I've been wanting to make this for months.





I need to stitch these and then I also want to do Christmas Minnie T's.  And would love to do Christmas Minnie/Mickey for my friend and her DH that we're going with but I'm running out of time.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if there is a machine embroidery person out there who just help me understand a design.
> 
> I purchased the adorable mickey and minnie pilgrims from stitchontime. I printed out the picture which has a chart with a list of 23 different thread changes. I dont understand why some of the changes are there? wont they be covered in the end? also not positive what each step is showing me to do??? Any tips would be appreciated!! Thanks!!



A lot of the steps are the outline stitch and tack down stitch.  Those will eventually be covered up with the satin stitch.  The 1st stitch is the outline stitch to show you what size piece of fabric to lay down over it.  Step 2 is the tack down stitch (usually a zig-zag) that holds the fabric down.  After it tacks it down you slid your hoop off the machine, DO NOT REMOVE THE FABRIC FROM THE HOOP, and cut the fabric as close to the stitches as possible.  Put you hoop back on and go to the next step.  Sometimes it will do the satin stitch next and sometimes it will go on to the next outline/tack down stitch and it will eventually come back and do the satin stitch.

I don't do all the different colors for the outline and tack down stitches.  Those are different colors so the machine knows to stop in between steps.

If you have anymore questions I'll try to help.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".











I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!

Dawn


----------



## VBAndrea

angel23321 said:


> Well, I finished AK outfits (except for the shirt Andrea is bringing me on Monday), finshed CP pants and almost finished the princess tunics.
> So I tried the tunic on my youngest...it doesn't fit over her head   She has a big head and I never thought it wouldn't fit.  I was trying to find a way to get fix it to make it fit...any ideas???
> 
> Still have M&M dresses, 1900 PF outift, and a stripskirt jumper to do.  I have tonight when I get off work, Tuesday night and Wednesday night...will I get it all done????  I've given up on the outfit I really want to make for 1900 PF and may just do shirts.  Oh well.
> 
> Love all the costumes and outfits.  You guys are so inspiring.  Pictures will be coming (when I have a break in the sewing or work..LOL)
> 
> 
> Andrea...what kind of work do you do or think you are looking to do?


I will bring you the shirt this morning so you can finish up your AK outfits tonight.  I couldn't sew at all yesterday b/c I need fabric!!!! (That's OK, I spent 5 hours outside cleaning up the front yard after the strom). I hope I can find the fabric I'm looking for today.  Have you ever been to Fabric Hut?  A lady in line at Joanne's was telling me about it.  If Joanne's doesn't have everything I need I'll scope it out today.

You willl  have your work cut out for you the next few nights!  I would say if you just had one child to sew for you could get it all done.  Do the easiest things first to get things completed and then if you are short it will be just one outfit.  I feel really behind as well, but I was able to make a Jasmine dress with applique in less than 2 days so that inspired me for my Tusker dress as it's applique is pretty simple too.  I seem to have more trouble coming up with things for ds than anything.

I am an optometrist.  DH is a SWO Nuke so he gets a nice Nuke bonus and if we didn't have a house we're losing money on in RI we'd be fine financially.  It's the extra house (that we bought at the height and couldn't sell for a loss) that's killing us.  It's rented out until next fall -- but at a loss.  DH is on his third look for command so we are kind of hoping he doesn't make it so he can try to go up to RI and teach.  I'm quite sure we can sell our house here and we bought here way before the spike in the housing market so we'll profit even if we decide to do a quick sale.  Things are selling in our neighborhood here though, so I don't think we'd need to do a quick sale here.   Things in RI are not selling.

I can't wait to see pics of your dresses and such for your girls.  



momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny


Oh my!  How awesome for you! I guess you have no choice but to tell  the  kids now.   on the comment about the bootleg shirts.


ktaggie said:


> I love to lurk on your board.  I wish I was as creative as you guys.  I usually only look back over the last few pages but never comment.  Today I just have to say that I love the cars outfit.  That is so cute!!  My son is a huge cars fan.  I also love the little einstines shirt.  You guys have so much talent!!


Thanks for the compliments and start sewing!  I promise you I was a  sewing idiot b/f this board.  I took home ec sewing and tried making my kids a couple of things when they were babies -- one dress I couldn't even put on dd b/c I messed it up and the shirt I made ds was worn once b/c after it's first wash the collar came apart.  I put the sewing away.  But now, thanks to all on this board, I discovered You Can Make this patterns and it's made life so easy.  There are no stupid darts and everything is explained in English with pictures.



NaeNae said:


> This is totally off topic but I thought you guys would get a kick out of it.  DGD5 called me earlier to tell me she was watching " Princess Diarrhea 2".  My DD was dying laughing and had to let her call me and tell me.  DD then corrected her by telling her it was Princess Diaries 2.


Now that sounds like something my dd would say!  When she was 2 or 3 she was really into rhyming.  She would say a word and then rhyme anything with it even if it wasn't a word. For example, she would say "rug, bug, hug, cug, sug."  Well, one day, when we at dinner at my sister's house with other guests she decided to rhyme with duck at the dinner table.  I need not say anymore.



lovesdumbo said:


> I've actually been sewing the past couple of weeks.  I hadn't made anything since July.
> 
> I've been working on a few Christmas gifts.  I made my niece (she's 30 something) and her DD(6) matching aprons and I made one pot holder using the free pattern on ycmt.  I still need to make another one but ran out bias binding.
> 
> I really like they style of the child's apron-just over the head-no ties.  It is the "Child's no tie apron" on ycmt.  Not sure I like the adult one-it is a Simplicity pattern-it called for 1/4" bias binding but that was driving me crazy so I gave up and switched to 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my niece's husband and my BIL "trendy trash bags" from ycmt-they hang off a head rest or stick shift.


Everything looks great.  I may need to invest in the hot pad pattern.  Mine get trashed so readily.



lovesdumbo said:


> My oldest DD(10) picked out fabric for me to make her best friend a name pillow for Christmas.  Of course she need one too.  I still have to sew them shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got the name sewn out for my youngest DD and hope to make one for my DS.  Then I've got plans for at least one maybe 2 more.  They are pretty fun!


Love those!



lovesdumbo said:


> And I finally started sewing for our trip in 2 weeks.
> 
> For my Pooh loving 10 year old.  She tends to think she's too old for customes but I think she really loves this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something for me!  I've been wanting to make this for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stitch these and then I also want to do Christmas Minnie T's.  And would love to do Christmas Minnie/Mickey for my friend and her DH that we're going with but I'm running out of time.


Very neat looking!  Are those iron ons that you are stitching around?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!
> 
> Dawn



Are you sure you didn't do the painting yourself ?  We received a Wilton Haunted House cookie set for Halloween and I let my kids have it.  It turned out hilarious and they had a blast doing it all themsleves.  I love the beaded turkey -- are the beads just strung on wire?


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> A lot of the steps are the outline stitch and tack down stitch.  Those will eventually be covered up with the satin stitch.  The 1st stitch is the outline stitch to show you what size piece of fabric to lay down over it.  Step 2 is the tack down stitch (usually a zig-zag) that holds the fabric down.  After it tacks it down you slid your hoop off the machine, DO NOT REMOVE THE FABRIC FROM THE HOOP, and cut the fabric as close to the stitches as possible.  Put you hoop back on and go to the next step.  Sometimes it will do the satin stitch next and sometimes it will go on to the next outline/tack down stitch and it will eventually come back and do the satin stitch.
> 
> I don't do all the different colors for the outline and tack down stitches.  Those are different colors so the machine knows to stop in between steps.
> 
> If you have anymore questions I'll try to help.




Aaha - thank you!! I was wondering why I needed to change the colors for tack down!!! Lol!! I was going crazy with all the colors!! I hope i can figure it out!! I wish it actually told me some how when it was a "real stitch" that would be seen.


----------



## Shannalee724

So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!

Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!! 

Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> I will bring you the shirt this morning so you can finish up your AK outfits tonight.  I couldn't sew at all yesterday b/c I need fabric!!!! (That's OK, I spent 5 hours outside cleaning up the front yard after the strom). I hope I can find the fabric I'm looking for today.  Have you ever been to Fabric Hut?  A lady in line at Joanne's was telling me about it.  If Joanne's doesn't have everything I need I'll scope it out today.
> 
> You willl  have your work cut out for you the next few nights!  I would say if you just had one child to sew for you could get it all done.  Do the easiest things first to get things completed and then if you are short it will be just one outfit.  I feel really behind as well, but I was able to make a Jasmine dress with applique in less than 2 days so that inspired me for my Tusker dress as it's applique is pretty simple too.  I seem to have more trouble coming up with things for ds than anything.
> 
> I am an optometrist.  DH is a SWO Nuke so he gets a nice Nuke bonus and if we didn't have a house we're losing money on in RI we'd be fine financially.  It's the extra house (that we bought at the height and couldn't sell for a loss) that's killing us.  It's rented out until next fall -- but at a loss.  DH is on his third look for command so we are kind of hoping he doesn't make it so he can try to go up to RI and teach.  I'm quite sure we can sell our house here and we bought here way before the spike in the housing market so we'll profit even if we decide to do a quick sale.  Things are selling in our neighborhood here though, so I don't think we'd need to do a quick sale here.   Things in RI are not selling.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your dresses and such for your girls.



I think I can get it done...it's just between that and actually packing I'm not sure. LOL.  I'm doing one outfit at a time and we'll see where I end up. Thanks for bringing the shirt by (I know you wont' see this to later though).  

I've never heard of fabric hut....where is it?  

That stinks about the house in RI.  We were lucky to buy here right before the spike also.  I think this area is different than most with all the military moving in and out.  There is always a new buyer moving into the area so that keeps us from having a really bad market.


----------



## Cibahwewah

It's been a while since I posted...again...but I am a faithful lurker.  I've been a busy little bee at the sewing machine.  I love it, and I don't know why I didn't pick it up earlier.  I have a very girly girl who loves to wear dresses.  Thanks for the compliments on the Snow White and Pirate Costumes, they really were my very first attempts at sewing.  I just started sewing 4 months ago.  But now that I've discovered CarlaC (and she has all my money), all my Simplicity patterns on crinkly tissue (luckily only $1 at JoAnn) can sit unused for all I care.

Thanks for the advice on getting out the spaghetti sauce stains.  I used dish detergent and really rubbed it in with my fingernails and you can barely see the spots.  I was too chicken to use bleach.  

So here goes the gallery of recent projects:

The Snow White and Pirate for Halloween (it was a little chilly, hence the turtle necks).  DD didn't like the cape, so I didn't make her wear it.  Thanks for the advice Mom2rtk about the hook and eye so it didn't choke her.  She still just didn't like it.  









Simplicity A-line with Mickey and Friends in wreath frames.  Not as easy as CarlaC's A-line, which I now love!  Hopefully she can wear this next yr to MVMCP.





The infamous Tinkerbell twirl skirt and Simply Sweet top complete with hardly visible spaghetti stains.  





"Paper Doll" dress that I CASEd from a picture on YCMT and made w/o a pattern.  I should've just bought the pattern because the bodice strip is a little snug...and this was also my first attempt at applique.





CarlaC A-line and Easy Fit Pants.  The applique is a "curlz" font lowercase M with Font size 300 on Microsoft Word.  Easy peasy.  But oops. Too big.  Oh well, she can wear them next year maybe.  I buy her a size 5 top and size 4T pants at the store, but discovered that CarlaC's sizes are more true to size, a 4 top and 3 bottom.  I really loved how these turned out.  I bought the fabric just because it was pretty, and it turned out great for this outfit.





By special request...a frog dress!  Princess thinks she is a frog.  Ribbit-ing and hopping from room to room.  I designed this applique myself.  Her teachers loved it and just gushed about it last week.  The reverse side is another monogrammed M, and I made navy poplin easy fits with the polka-dot cuffs to match that side too.





And yesterday, I made her a Cars dress.  The reverse side is McQueen, Mater, and friends with a blue background.  Her all time favorite movie is Cars, but there is no commercially available Cars clothing, let alone, a dress, for girls.  She has a matching Cars bow and clippie that I made a while back, and I made her some ruffled ribbon socks from my leftover Cars ribbon.  I used my new serger (Brother 1034D) but it was difficult--I stretched the sock over the free arm and laid the ribbon on top, but there were some gaps where the serger didn't catch the sock.  Any advice?  She loves the dress and had to wear it to school today.  I'm sure she is the only girl in school with a Cars dress!  





Now I need to get over my love of the A-line and Easy Fits and move on to the other CarlaC dresses....


----------



## HeatherSue

kimmylaj said:


> yes i am insane i having working mom guilt and feel like i should be doing more so i sometimes get a lil cuckoo....and if it wasn't for my equally insane disboutiquer friends i would have never made 20 crayon rollups last year and felt the need to out do myself this year


You're absolutely right! I think we're all a little cuckoo!  



revrob said:


> I just finished this up for a friend.  She wanted a nemo stripwork jumper for her daughter.


That is so cute, Shannon!! She'll love it!



ireland_nicole said:


> [/COLOR]


That is so cute!!



Colleen27 said:


>


I LOVE this picture!!! That is so pretty!  All of the outfits and costumes looked great!  I think the raggy bandages made your little mummy look even more authentic!  Very cute poodle skirt, too!! 



momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny


WOW!!  I am VERY impressed!! When we saw that show, I was really impressed with the singing. So, I am even more impressed that you actually won your round!  What fun!!



NaeNae said:


> This is totally off topic but I thought you guys would get a kick out of it.  DGD5 called me earlier to tell me she was watching " Princess Diarrhea 2".  My DD was dying laughing and had to let her call me and tell me.  DD then corrected her by telling her it was Princess Diaries 2.


  Tell your DGD I've been there!  I once ran to tell my mom "David is reading Teresa's brown diarrhea!!"  Yes, she had a brown diary. 



lovesdumbo said:


>



Ooops, I lost some of the pictures!  I love the aprons! I've been meaning to make one like that for myself for 2 years now!  The trash bag is really neat, too!



lovesdumbo said:


>


Ooohhh...those are SO pretty!



lovesdumbo said:


>


The Pooh looks great!!  Oh my gosh, I LOVE the Toy Story Maniac applique!!!  That is so clever!!  Of course, I love the POP shirts, too!! I loved wearing those when we arrived at POP!  I never got a picture of the 3 of us in them, though.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


>


What fun!! Those are really cute!



Shannalee724 said:


> S


That is beautiful!! I love it!!!



Cibahwewah said:


> Now I need to get over my love of the A-line and Easy Fits and move on to the other CarlaC dresses....



Snow White- I'm VERY impressed!!!  That looks great!
Pirate- very cute....er...very cool!!
Christmas A-line- so cute!
Tinkerbell twirl-  I would love to see a bigger picture!
Initial A-line and easy fits- I love the fabric you used- so pretty!
Frog outfit- I LOVE IT!!
Cars dress- Perfect!

You've been busy!  I would suggest the portrait peasant, the simply sweet,  and then the precious dress!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!
> 
> Dawn


Great job!  I love the gourd turkey - what a cool idea!  If I can find some more gourds here, I want to do that with my kids - but our rot here so quickly that they usually aren't in the store this time of year...



Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!



Amazing dress!  Just love it!  And your little one is a total cutie, too!

Cibahwewah, LOVE all your stuff!  I need to get that A-line pattern - I made a simplicity one, and it just looks weird - wearable, but weird.  Carla's stuff rocks, which is why I keep making simply sweets over and over...


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!
> 
> Dawn


How cute!  I bet the boys had a great time making those!




VBAndrea said:


> Everything looks great.  I may need to invest in the hot pad pattern.  Mine get trashed so readily.
> 
> Very neat looking!  Are those iron ons that you are stitching around?


Thanks!  The hot pad pattern is FREE on ycmt!

I use heat & bond light to make the fabrics iron on and then satin stitch around the edge.  



Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!


Congrats to your DD!  LOVE your Cindy!!!



Cibahwewah said:


> It's been a while since I posted...again...but I am a faithful lurker.  I've been a busy little bee at the sewing machine.
> 
> CarlaC A-line and Easy Fit Pants.  The applique is a "curlz" font lowercase M with Font size 300 on Microsoft Word.  Easy peasy.  But oops. Too big.  Oh well, she can wear them next year maybe.  I buy her a size 5 top and size 4T pants at the store, but discovered that CarlaC's sizes are more true to size, a 4 top and 3 bottom.  I really loved how these turned out.  I bought the fabric just because it was pretty, and it turned out great for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By special request...a frog dress!  Princess thinks she is a frog.  Ribbit-ing and hopping from room to room.  I designed this applique myself.  Her teachers loved it and just gushed about it last week.  The reverse side is another monogrammed M, and I made navy poplin easy fits with the polka-dot cuffs to match that side too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, I made her a Cars dress.  The reverse side is McQueen, Mater, and friends with a blue background.  Her all time favorite movie is Cars, but there is no commercially available Cars clothing, let alone, a dress, for girls.  She has a matching Cars bow and clippie that I made a while back, and I made her some ruffled ribbon socks from my leftover Cars ribbon.  I used my new serger (Brother 1034D) but it was difficult--I stretched the sock over the free arm and laid the ribbon on top, but there were some gaps where the serger didn't catch the sock.  Any advice?  She loves the dress and had to wear it to school today.  I'm sure she is the only girl in school with a Cars dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get over my love of the A-line and Easy Fits and move on to the other CarlaC dresses....


WOW!  You have been busy!  Love everything!  Thanks so much for saying what font you used on the applique!  Love your Cars A-Line!  I started sewing again in the spring of 2008 after a near 20 year break so that I could make my DD a Cars shirt!  



HeatherSue said:


> Ooops, I lost some of the pictures!  I love the aprons! I've been meaning to make one like that for myself for 2 years now!  The trash bag is really neat, too!
> 
> 
> Ooohhh...those are SO pretty!
> 
> 
> The Pooh looks great!!  Oh my gosh, I LOVE the Toy Story Maniac applique!!!  That is so clever!!  Of course, I love the POP shirts, too!! I loved wearing those when we arrived at POP!  I never got a picture of the 3 of us in them, though.


Thanks!  I wasn't crazy with the Simplicity pattern-I thought the apron was a bit on the short side and a bit small (I made the large).  I hope it fits my niece a lot better than me.  I would like to figure out how to enlarge the child's version.  I'm sure I could figure it out but just don't have the time right now.

The first trash bag I made I didn't read the directions-only looked at the photos and I ended up with the seam of the bag smack in the middle of the front.  That bag is hanging in my car now but I might put it in DH's so I don't have to look at it everyday.  That plastic was much easier to work with than I expected.  I was super easy to cut which surprised me.

Thanks for the compliments on Pooh & Toy Story Maniac.  I usually don't like things I've made for a few days but I have to say I'm pretty happy with Pooh.  I've had that Toy Story Maniac idea in my head for months & months.  I even bought the yellow dot fabric for it in the spring but I never take the time to make myself anything.  I'm very excited to have it completed.


----------



## Cibahwewah

[quote/]
Snow White- I'm VERY impressed!!!  That looks great!
Pirate- very cute....er...very cool!!
Christmas A-line- so cute!
T*inkerbell twirl-  I would love to see a bigger picture!*
Initial A-line and easy fits- I love the fabric you used- so pretty!
Frog outfit- I LOVE IT!!
Cars dress- Perfect!

You've been busy!  I would suggest the portrait peasant, the simply sweet,  and then the precious dress![/QUOTE]

All I have are these pics...but here ya go!

















I had to throw in the obligatory twirl-in-action photos.  Every morning when I help DD get dressed for school, she has to try out a "ballerina" twirl of her dress, run a lap around the house to see if her shoes are "fast", and have a fight with me over what to do with that curly curly hair for the day.  "No spray, no comb Mommy." And whatever bow or clippie she picks out rarely matches, but usually we compromise.  Oh to be 3 again.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.





Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..


----------



## VBAndrea

Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!


That turned out beautiful!  Love the embroidery.



angel23321 said:


> I think I can get it done...it's just between that and actually packing I'm not sure. LOL.  I'm doing one outfit at a time and we'll see where I end up. Thanks for bringing the shirt by (I know you wont' see this to later though).
> 
> I've never heard of fabric hut....where is it?
> 
> That stinks about the house in RI.  We were lucky to buy here right before the spike also.  I think this area is different than most with all the military moving in and out.  There is always a new buyer moving into the area so that keeps us from having a really bad market.


OK, I showed up a hair after 9am and every single door was locked and the box office didn't open until 10am.  I will actually be in the area again Wed morning as I have an appt at Pembroke 1 at 9:30am.  If that doesn't work PM and we'll figure something out.

Fabric Hut is somewhere on East Little Creek Rd in Norfolk.  I was tempted to go there today as I was frustrated at Joann's.  I took me two hours to find fabric that's "acceptable."



Cibahwewah said:


> It's been a while since I posted...again...but I am a faithful lurker.  I've been a busy little bee at the sewing machine.  I love it, and I don't know why I didn't pick it up earlier.  I have a very girly girl who loves to wear dresses.  Thanks for the compliments on the Snow White and Pirate Costumes, they really were my very first attempts at sewing.  I just started sewing 4 months ago.  But now that I've discovered CarlaC (and she has all my money), all my Simplicity patterns on crinkly tissue (luckily only $1 at JoAnn) can sit unused for all I care.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on getting out the spaghetti sauce stains.  I used dish detergent and really rubbed it in with my fingernails and you can barely see the spots.  I was too chicken to use bleach.
> 
> So here goes the gallery of recent projects:
> 
> The Snow White and Pirate for Halloween (it was a little chilly, hence the turtle necks).  DD didn't like the cape, so I didn't make her wear it.  Thanks for the advice Mom2rtk about the hook and eye so it didn't choke her.  She still just didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity A-line with Mickey and Friends in wreath frames.  Not as easy as CarlaC's A-line, which I now love!  Hopefully she can wear this next yr to MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous Tinkerbell twirl skirt and Simply Sweet top complete with hardly visible spaghetti stains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paper Doll" dress that I CASEd from a picture on YCMT and made w/o a pattern.  I should've just bought the pattern because the bodice strip is a little snug...and this was also my first attempt at applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC A-line and Easy Fit Pants.  The applique is a "curlz" font lowercase M with Font size 300 on Microsoft Word.  Easy peasy.  But oops. Too big.  Oh well, she can wear them next year maybe.  I buy her a size 5 top and size 4T pants at the store, but discovered that CarlaC's sizes are more true to size, a 4 top and 3 bottom.  I really loved how these turned out.  I bought the fabric just because it was pretty, and it turned out great for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By special request...a frog dress!  Princess thinks she is a frog.  Ribbit-ing and hopping from room to room.  I designed this applique myself.  Her teachers loved it and just gushed about it last week.  The reverse side is another monogrammed M, and I made navy poplin easy fits with the polka-dot cuffs to match that side too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, I made her a Cars dress.  The reverse side is McQueen, Mater, and friends with a blue background.  Her all time favorite movie is Cars, but there is no commercially available Cars clothing, let alone, a dress, for girls.  She has a matching Cars bow and clippie that I made a while back, and I made her some ruffled ribbon socks from my leftover Cars ribbon.  I used my new serger (Brother 1034D) but it was difficult--I stretched the sock over the free arm and laid the ribbon on top, but there were some gaps where the serger didn't catch the sock.  Any advice?  She loves the dress and had to wear it to school today.  I'm sure she is the only girl in school with a Cars dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get over my love of the A-line and Easy Fits and move on to the other CarlaC dresses....


Everything is fantastic.  I really need to buy the A-line.  I thought about getting it before our trip, but thought I better stick with things I've already done.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..


Gorgeous!!!!  What pattern is the top?  I love the look.  Sorry, never heard of Planet 51.  I've either been cooped up in my laundry room sewing or outside cleaning storm debri -- or at the fabric stores (see, I get around!).


----------



## Shannalee724

Cibahwewah said:


> [quote/]
> All I have are these pics...but here ya go!



She is precious!!  What pattern did you use for the twirl skirt?


----------



## VBAndrea

DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.

DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.

I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????

DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.

First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


>



Just popping in for a minute and I saw these.  You did an awesome job!  I hope to run into your customs, I mean you and your family, while we are there.  If you see my customs, I mean my family, be sure to say something.  My husband will think you are crazy, but he thinks that about me so it won't matter.  

I must go sew now.  I have a few more disney things...I've been procrastinating with the t-shirt appliques, and someone misplaced a bunch of costumes for our church's Christmas program.  I volunteered to help.  What was I thinking!?!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> That turned out beautiful!  Love the embroidery.
> 
> 
> OK, I showed up a hair after 9am and every single door was locked and the box office didn't open until 10am.  I will actually be in the area again Wed morning as I have an appt at Pembroke 1 at 9:30am.  If that doesn't work PM and we'll figure something out.
> 
> Fabric Hut is somewhere on East Little Creek Rd in Norfolk.  I was tempted to go there today as I was frustrated at Joann's.  I took me two hours to find fabric that's "acceptable."
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I sent you a PM Andrea!


----------



## sweetstitches

momto2cuties said:


> This has very little to do with sewing...but I wanted to share with you guys because you are my Dis-connection!
> 
> I just finished sewing the "Bear Chair" for my daughter's school fund raiser, and hubby and I had to hop on a plane for a conference in Orlando.  This is the first time we've gone on a trip without children...since before they existed!
> 
> So after spending two straight days in lectures and whatnot, we decided to go to Hollywood Studios.  (and felt like we were cheating on the kids!)
> 
> I had packed the Mickey-head shirts I had hand embroidered for the whole family before our trip on June...just in case we got to go!
> 
> So....I don't know what compelled me to do it.  Really!  We were walking by the American Idol Experience building, and the guy waved me over.  I didn't even realize what it was, because I'm oblivious to the TV world.  I've heard of the show, but never actually watched it...  I thought it was a big karyoke "game."
> 
> So I go inside with Hubby.  They put me in a room with a "producer" who tells me that he likes our "bootleg" shirts, and that they are "actually pretty good ones," whatever that means!  He said, you're pretty good, but you need to loosen up a little bit.  I'm going to send you up to the next audition!
> 
> So I went through the next audition, just sure that would be the end...and got picked to be in a show!  They had me go to "hair and make-up" and see a vocal coach, and all-of-the-sudden I was on the stage.  It was surreal!!!!
> 
> The crazy part was... I won the show!  I'm a 36 year old mother of 2 wearing a mickey-head t shirt!  How can this happen?  And the even bigger question:  How can this happen on an unplanned trip to Disney when I wasn't even going to tell the kids we went?
> 
> So I got to be in the finale show that night!  I didn't win that one, but it was so amazing to be a part of it.  Wow!  I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



That is so awesome, Jenny!  Congratulations!  You HAVE to get the photos!



lovesdumbo said:


> I've actually been sewing the past couple of weeks.  I hadn't made anything since July.
> 
> I've been working on a few Christmas gifts.  I made my niece (she's 30 something) and her DD(6) matching aprons and I made one pot holder using the free pattern on ycmt.  I still need to make another one but ran out bias binding.
> 
> I really like they style of the child's apron-just over the head-no ties.  It is the "Child's no tie apron" on ycmt.  Not sure I like the adult one-it is a Simplicity pattern-it called for 1/4" bias binding but that was driving me crazy so I gave up and switched to 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my niece's husband and my BIL "trendy trash bags" from ycmt-they hang off a head rest or stick shift.



The aprons, hotpads and trash bag all turned out great!



lovesdumbo said:


> My oldest DD(10) picked out fabric for me to make her best friend a name pillow for Christmas.  Of course she need one too.  I still have to sew them shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got the name sewn out for my youngest DD and hope to make one for my DS.  Then I've got plans for at least one maybe 2 more.  They are pretty fun!



Very cute!



lovesdumbo said:


> And I finally started sewing for our trip in 2 weeks.
> 
> For my Pooh loving 10 year old.  She tends to think she's too old for customes but I think she really loves this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something for me!  I've been wanting to make this for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stitch these and then I also want to do Christmas Minnie T's.  And would love to do Christmas Minnie/Mickey for my friend and her DH that we're going with but I'm running out of time.



Those are great!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!
> 
> Dawn



Cute ideas.  I bet they had a blast making them.



Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!



Congratulations to Kaedyn!  

Your Cindy is gorgeous!



Cibahwewah said:


> It's been a while since I posted...again...but I am a faithful lurker.  I've been a busy little bee at the sewing machine.  I love it, and I don't know why I didn't pick it up earlier.  I have a very girly girl who loves to wear dresses.  Thanks for the compliments on the Snow White and Pirate Costumes, they really were my very first attempts at sewing.  I just started sewing 4 months ago.  But now that I've discovered CarlaC (and she has all my money), all my Simplicity patterns on crinkly tissue (luckily only $1 at JoAnn) can sit unused for all I care.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on getting out the spaghetti sauce stains.  I used dish detergent and really rubbed it in with my fingernails and you can barely see the spots.  I was too chicken to use bleach.
> 
> So here goes the gallery of recent projects:
> 
> The Snow White and Pirate for Halloween (it was a little chilly, hence the turtle necks).  DD didn't like the cape, so I didn't make her wear it.  Thanks for the advice Mom2rtk about the hook and eye so it didn't choke her.  She still just didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity A-line with Mickey and Friends in wreath frames.  Not as easy as CarlaC's A-line, which I now love!  Hopefully she can wear this next yr to MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous Tinkerbell twirl skirt and Simply Sweet top complete with hardly visible spaghetti stains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paper Doll" dress that I CASEd from a picture on YCMT and made w/o a pattern.  I should've just bought the pattern because the bodice strip is a little snug...and this was also my first attempt at applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaC A-line and Easy Fit Pants.  The applique is a "curlz" font lowercase M with Font size 300 on Microsoft Word.  Easy peasy.  But oops. Too big.  Oh well, she can wear them next year maybe.  I buy her a size 5 top and size 4T pants at the store, but discovered that CarlaC's sizes are more true to size, a 4 top and 3 bottom.  I really loved how these turned out.  I bought the fabric just because it was pretty, and it turned out great for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By special request...a frog dress!  Princess thinks she is a frog.  Ribbit-ing and hopping from room to room.  I designed this applique myself.  Her teachers loved it and just gushed about it last week.  The reverse side is another monogrammed M, and I made navy poplin easy fits with the polka-dot cuffs to match that side too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, I made her a Cars dress.  The reverse side is McQueen, Mater, and friends with a blue background.  Her all time favorite movie is Cars, but there is no commercially available Cars clothing, let alone, a dress, for girls.  She has a matching Cars bow and clippie that I made a while back, and I made her some ruffled ribbon socks from my leftover Cars ribbon.  I used my new serger (Brother 1034D) but it was difficult--I stretched the sock over the free arm and laid the ribbon on top, but there were some gaps where the serger didn't catch the sock.  Any advice?  She loves the dress and had to wear it to school today.  I'm sure she is the only girl in school with a Cars dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get over my love of the A-line and Easy Fits and move on to the other CarlaC dresses....



Wow, you've been busy!  Everything turned out cute, but the Frog dress and the Paper doll ones are my favorites.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..



I can't believe you moved AGAIN and are still finding time to sew.  You put me to shame.  That dress is amazing!!!


----------



## angel23321

VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



WOW Andrea.  Those are amazing.  Did you paint that by hand??  Very Nice.


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



WOW!!  How cute and a lot of work.  Excellent!  I love the noses....if anyone gets close enough to see they aren't perfect then you can tell them to back off....ha!!  Very talented!!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Are you sure you didn't do the painting yourself ?  We received a Wilton Haunted House cookie set for Halloween and I let my kids have it.  It turned out hilarious and they had a blast doing it all themsleves.  I love the beaded turkey -- are the beads just strung on wire?[/QUOTE]

The beads are just strung on pipe cleaners we cut into thirds.  Simple but had a BLAST doing them!


----------



## angel23321

angel23321 said:


> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out beautiful!  Love the embroidery.
> 
> 
> OK, I showed up a hair after 9am and every single door was locked and the box office didn't open until 10am.  I will actually be in the area again Wed morning as I have an appt at Pembroke 1 at 9:30am.  If that doesn't work PM and we'll figure something out.
> 
> Fabric Hut is somewhere on East Little Creek Rd in Norfolk.  I was tempted to go there today as I was frustrated at Joann's.  I took me two hours to find fabric that's "acceptable."
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just so everyone knows..I'm an idiot. I forgot our front doors don't open until 10am.  It's been a long week.  I'm hoping Andrea doesn't think I'm a complete moron!
> 
> I might have to check out the Fabric Hut.  I was going to take a trip over to Walmart tomorrow at lunch.
> 
> I sent you a PM Andrea!
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..


Love that!  Love those fabrics!



VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:


WOW!!!!  Love that Vida!  Your applique is awesome!  Your painting on the T is so great!  My DD(6) would love your painting of Buster!!!  She loves dogs.  I was thinking of doing some sort of dog custome for her January bday trip.



sweetstitches said:


> The aprons, hotpads and trash bag all turned out great!
> Very cute!
> Those are great!


Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.



Those are all amazing!  I LOVE the painting.  It's wonderful!!  We'll be down there the same time as you and I will be keeping an eye out for sure!!

I luckily only have 1 daughter to sew for.  I've made 6 outfits so far, and have 4 left + bows!!  Only 19 days left!!!!  I'll post them eventually...

Jess


----------



## teresajoy

momto2cuties said:


> I guess I get what I deserve for going without the kids.  The people handed me two photopass cards with pics from both of the shows.  I didn't even know we were going to go to the park that day, let alone pre-order a photopass.  Don't I have to buy the cd now?  I mean, this is never going to happen to me ever again, right?
> 
> And by the way...I didn't see a single custom the whole day.  Isn't that weird?
> 
> Jenny



So exciting!!! 



carrie6466 said:


> I have to mention that I started to crochet a baby blanket when I was pregnant.  I never got to finish it and I still have what I actually did do on it.  My son is 20.  I thought I was bad
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing!  I would definitely order the cd



I think we need to start sharing some picture of these projects! 



NaeNae said:


> This is totally off topic but I thought you guys would get a kick out of it.  DGD5 called me earlier to tell me she was watching " Princess Diarrhea 2".  My DD was dying laughing and had to let her call me and tell me.  DD then corrected her by telling her it was Princess Diaries 2.


That reminds me of a story about Heather.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I've actually been sewing the past couple of weeks.  I hadn't made anything since July.
> 
> I've been working on a few Christmas gifts.  I made my niece (she's 30 something) and her DD(6) matching aprons and I made one pot holder using the free pattern on ycmt.  I still need to make another one but ran out bias binding.
> 
> I really like they style of the child's apron-just over the head-no ties.  It is the "Child's no tie apron" on ycmt.  Not sure I like the adult one-it is a Simplicity pattern-it called for 1/4" bias binding but that was driving me crazy so I gave up and switched to 1/2".



Everything really looks cute! I love the fabrics! 


lovesdumbo said:


> My oldest DD(10) picked out fabric for me to make her best friend a name pillow for Christmas.  Of course she need one too.  I still have to sew them shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got the name sewn out for my youngest DD and hope to make one for my DS.  Then I've got plans for at least one maybe 2 more.  They are pretty fun!


These are so pretty! 



lovesdumbo said:


> And I finally started sewing for our trip in 2 weeks.
> 
> For my Pooh loving 10 year old.  She tends to think she's too old for customes but I think she really loves this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That looks great! 



Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That is so pretty!!! I love it! 


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing.
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..



I was wondering where you'd been! 



VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



Fantastic!!! I am very impressed! The Darby turned out great!!!


----------



## hollybearsmom

Is there a trick to seeing/opening the bookmarks?

I see a + sign, but nothing opens, ex adult clothing, bags.

help please....


----------



## sweetstitches

VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



How did I miss this?  Both the applique and the painting are fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Really love some of the latest designs.  My multi-quote got lost.  I am so wanting some of that Tianna fabric if there is any left!  Help a girl out

The pooh on the batik looks great.  i loved the Cars outfit and the Cinderella.  Oh and the latest Grinch too.  I finally got my DD a Grinch outfit, and then got a fabulous steal on  for a green fur coat!!!

Teresa, I have been busy but saw your ( and Heather too...loved thaat bed by the way) kids have been ill.  So sorry!  We will all have been innoculated for everything and anything by tomorrow.  I hope we have a nice healthy stress free winter!

Is anyone on her going to WDW in January?  I'd love to meet and share some things  Our dates are 1/23-1/30 at BLT.


----------



## sweetstitches

I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> I've actually been sewing the past couple of weeks.  I hadn't made anything since July.
> 
> I've been working on a few Christmas gifts.  I made my niece (she's 30 something) and her DD(6) matching aprons and I made one pot holder using the free pattern on ycmt.  I still need to make another one but ran out bias binding.
> 
> I really like they style of the child's apron-just over the head-no ties.  It is the "Child's no tie apron" on ycmt.  Not sure I like the adult one-it is a Simplicity pattern-it called for 1/4" bias binding but that was driving me crazy so I gave up and switched to 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my niece's husband and my BIL "trendy trash bags" from ycmt-they hang off a head rest or stick shift.



These are really cute!  Now you have me wanting to try that kids apron LOL.



lovesdumbo said:


> My oldest DD(10) picked out fabric for me to make her best friend a name pillow for Christmas.  Of course she need one too.  I still have to sew them shut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got the name sewn out for my youngest DD and hope to make one for my DS.  Then I've got plans for at least one maybe 2 more.  They are pretty fun!


Awesome!


lovesdumbo said:


> And I finally started sewing for our trip in 2 weeks.
> 
> For my Pooh loving 10 year old.  She tends to think she's too old for customes but I think she really loves this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something for me!  I've been wanting to make this for months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stitch these and then I also want to do Christmas Minnie T's.  And would love to do Christmas Minnie/Mickey for my friend and her DH that we're going with but I'm running out of time.


Great job!  You can make it!!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I will hopefully post a few pictures of the turkey costume I made for my son's preschool teacher and of him in his pilgrim costume this week.  The program is Friday.  Until then, I wanted to share with you ladies what I did with my two little ones on Veteran's Day while we were at home.  Hope you all enjoy their "artwork".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let me boys do all the painting on the pumpkins.  They strung the beads for the turkey too.  We had a blast!
> 
> Dawn


Those look like a lot of fun!


Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!


Congrats to Kaedyn on her cheer competition!  I love the dress; it's gorgeous; I really love how you chose to accent the blue with the white


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..


Wow!  AMazing!  Did you use a pattern for either piece?  I didn't make a planet 51 custom, we're gonna miss that one; I did make a Christmas Carol one, and am working on Tiana.


VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:


Absolutely incredible; I am so jealous!  I especially love the hand painting- super!


sweetstitches said:


> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!



Congrats!


----------



## CastleCreations

VBAndrea said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  What pattern is the top?  I love the look.  Sorry, never heard of Planet 51.  I've either been cooped up in my laundry room sewing or outside cleaning storm debri -- or at the fabric stores (see, I get around!).



Hi..I didn't use a pattern. Just sort of pieced it together. I really wanted a corset top, but no where to put the grinch...LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> Hi..I didn't use a pattern. Just sort of pieced it together. I really wanted a corset top, but no where to put the grinch...LOL



bummer; I really wanted to CASE the shape of it; but I don't think I could figure that one out; fabulous job though- I really love it!


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> Just popping in for a minute and I saw these.  You did an awesome job!  I hope to run into your customs, I mean you and your family, while we are there.  If you see my customs, I mean my family, be sure to say something.  My husband will think you are crazy, but he thinks that about me so it won't matter.
> 
> I must go sew now.  I have a few more disney things...I've been procrastinating with the t-shirt appliques, and someone misplaced a bunch of costumes for our church's Christmas program.  I volunteered to help.  What was I thinking!?!


Thanks.  I will try to post a recap of everything before we leave, but don't necessarily count on it -- it depends how behind I am on finishing things up 

And if you do run into us and my dh is a grouch please don't take it personally.  Not only is he anti-Disney, but he has social anxiety disorder so hates crowds and may be really crabby.  One on one he's a sweetie though and he's a great Dad, so hopefully he'll handle the trip OK.  I only coerced him to go since we get the military salute deal this year.

You are right -- what were you thinking volunteering to help with the Christmas program?!



angel23321 said:


> WOW Andrea.  Those are amazing.  Did you paint that by hand??  Very Nice.


Thanks.  For the painting I took a picture off the internet and printed it and used tracing paper to put the basic outline on the shirt.  It was really hard to see(the tracing paper on the knit didn't work too well), so I didn't get it perfect, but it was good enough to kind of scale things correctly.  Shading was really easy.  I never imagined it would have turned out that nice but it was quite easy to do.  I painted a Lightning McQueen on broadcloth and that was much more difficult -- the paint soaked in a lot on the cotton so I had to do several coats and it didn't shade nearly as well.  Painting on t-shirts is much easier for me than appliqueing on them.

And I sent you a PM with my numbers in case you need the shirt b/f Wed.  If not, I have your number jotted down and will call you Wed when I get there.



Granna4679 said:


> WOW!!  How cute and a lot of work.  Excellent!  I love the noses....if anyone gets close enough to see they aren't perfect then you can tell them to back off....ha!!  Very talented!!


Thanks   And you're right no one should be getting that close to my dd!



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!!  Love that Vida!  Your applique is awesome!  Your painting on the T is so great!  My DD(6) would love your painting of Buster!!!  She loves dogs.  I was thinking of doing some sort of dog custome for her January bday trip.


Thanks!  I was thinking about doing a 101 Dalmation custom but ds saw the Little Einstein fabric so I did that instead.  Your DD might like something with 101 Dalmations.  Bolt apparently no longer appears, but that would be another dog option.  Doesn't "Up" also have a dog?

My dd loves dogs and cats.  I was contemplating a Marie custom for her, but had to go with Jasmine instead since dinner will be at Akershus the evening we're doing World Showcase.



froggy33 said:


> Those are all amazing!  I LOVE the painting.  It's wonderful!!  We'll be down there the same time as you and I will be keeping an eye out for sure!!
> 
> I luckily only have 1 daughter to sew for.  I've made 6 outfits so far, and have 4 left + bows!!  Only 19 days left!!!!  I'll post them eventually...
> 
> Jess


Thanks!  You are set if you only have four outfits left.  I have to do Park Fare for both dd and ds (no clue what ds will get), MVMCP outifts for both, Tusker outfits for both, and shirts for ds for MK, AK and Akershus plus a shirt for dd for MK and then another entire set for MK.  EEKS!  I can't even think about it.  I do have a whole two hair bows done!  At least ds doesn't need those.



teresajoy said:


> Fantastic!!! I am very impressed! The Darby turned out great!!!


Thanks.  I hope ds is happy with Darby.  I figure he can wear the t over a long sleeved oatmeal t and he has khaki unzip pants so he should be set. DD will likely wear hot pink under her Vida, but I haven't exactly scoped her closet out to see if I have something to match.  It's so hard ahving to be prepared for the possibility of cold weather.



sweetstitches said:


> How did I miss this?  Both the applique and the painting are fantastic!  Great job!


Thanks!



Camping Griswalds said:


> The pooh on the batik looks great.


Thanks!  I was really pleased with how it came together.  I saw a batik Vida done on some European site and bookmarked it b/c I thought it looked neat.  I just wasn't sure it would come together with the applique.  And a couple of the fabrics were not batik -- thankfully Joann's had a good selection, but not perfect.



sweetstitches said:


> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!


Happy Gotcha Anniversary!  What a sweet baby.



ireland_nicole said:


> Absolutely incredible; I am so jealous!  I especially love the hand painting- super!


thanks so much!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi..I didn't use a pattern. Just sort of pieced it together. I really wanted a corset top, but no where to put the grinch...LOL


Oh that figures!  It looks just perfect ~ wish I was that creative.


----------



## Tweevil

Everyone's creations are lovely!



sweetstitches said:


>


Awe!  I love babies!  Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## tvgirlmin

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..



Love your grinch dress!  Sooo awesome!  Great Job!



sweetstitches said:


> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!



Theo was an absolutely adorable baby, and I bet he is handsome as ever at 6!  Congrats to your whole family!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



I love these! The applique is beautiful and I love the painted tee! I think I have seen Darby at the Magic Kingdom in the playground across from Winnie-the-Pooh's Ride.  

Has anyone else seen her there?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love these! The applique is beautiful and I love the painted tee! I think I have seen Darby at the Magic Kingdom in the playground across from Winnie-the-Pooh's Ride.
> 
> Has anyone else seen her there?



Yep, we saw Darby near Pooh's ride too - she was just passing by though


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> That looks great!


Thanks!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Is anyone on her going to WDW in January?  I'd love to meet and share some things  Our dates are 1/23-1/30 at BLT.


I'll be at AKL 1/20 to 1/27 for my DD's bday 1/21.



sweetstitches said:


> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!


Congratulations! 



ireland_nicole said:


> These are really cute!  Now you have me wanting to try that kids apron LOL.
> Awesome!
> Great job!  You can make it!!


Thanks!  I loved that kid's apron!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks!  I was thinking about doing a 101 Dalmation custom but ds saw the Little Einstein fabric so I did that instead.  Your DD might like something with 101 Dalmations.  Bolt apparently no longer appears, but that would be another dog option.  Doesn't "Up" also have a dog?
> 
> My dd loves dogs and cats.  I was contemplating a Marie custom for her, but had to go with Jasmine instead since dinner will be at Akershus the evening we're doing World Showcase.


I made her a Dug (Up) outfit in August.  I hope they are still there in January so she can wear it again.  She was very sad that Bolt isn't greeting anymore.  My DS & I saw him his last week out in May 09.  I was thinking of making her a panel skirt with different Disney Dogs but might just stick with a Lady & Tramp outfit for Tony's.  

I bought her a Disney Dogs from Amazon for either Christmas or her Jan bday.  It is really cute.  I have to look through that for some inspiration.  She saw a Lady &  Tramp coloring page she wants me to applique but it has Lady, Tramp, all the puppies, Jack and the blood hound (forgot his name).  I don't think I'm up for that.  She said I could skip the girl puppies..  My funny little tomboy.


----------



## Tweevil

Ok, I admit I am a sissy when it comes to flying.  Really... I ...am.
But I am thinking about biting the bullet in January for a short trip.

Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered?? 
I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?


----------



## Cibahwewah

Shannalee724 said:


> She is precious!!  What pattern did you use for the twirl skirt?



Why, I used one from this board!  Well, a link, at least.  My*Sweet*Sunshine's blog tutorial!  Remember the American Girl set?  My skirt didn't turn out as good as hers, though, my ruffler was giving me fits, so I didn't make the middle and top panels as full as I'd intended.  That bottom ruffle took 16 feet of grosgrain ribbon to trim!!!


----------



## SarahandPaul

I am interested in purchasing an embroidery machine. I already have a great sewing machine, so embroidery only is fine. The Brother PE-150D embroidery machine is listed on my local Craigslist for $275. Does anyone here have that machine or can perhaps recommend another machine? I know there is also a basic Brother embroidery for about $325 at Waldemort (read the first page directions....hope I spelled it right!). Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll be at AKL 1/20 to 1/27 for my DD's bday 1/21.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I loved that kid's apron!
> 
> 
> I made her a Dug (Up) outfit in August.  I hope they are still there in January so she can wear it again.  She was very sad that Bolt isn't greeting anymore.  My DS & I saw him his last week out in May 09.  I was thinking of making her a panel skirt with different Disney Dogs but might just stick with a Lady & Tramp outfit for Tony's.
> 
> I bought her a Disney Dogs from Amazon for either Christmas or her Jan bday.  It is really cute.  I have to look through that for some inspiration.  She saw a Lady &  Tramp coloring page she wants me to applique but it has Lady, Tramp, all the puppies, Jack and the blood hound (forgot his name).  I don't think I'm up for that.  She said I could skip the girl puppies..  My funny little tomboy.



Heathersue has a disney dogs design; that would be super cute on the bodice of a stripwork dress w/ all the different dogs appliqued onto the strips.  Then you could use both current and not currently seen dogs.  The hound in Lady and the tramp is Trusty (and the terrier is Jaque, and trusty's grandpappy is Old Reliable- just realized, we watch that movie entirely too much LOL)


----------



## kidneygirl

froggy33 said:


> I've made 6 outfits so far, and have 4 left + bows!!  Only 19 days left!!!!  I'll post them eventually...



Please post them!!   We're going to be arriving the same day as you.  If you post the pictures, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you at the parks.  I need to pull out all of the outfits I made for DD just to remember what I made!  Plus I need to start thinking about packing soon.

I don't know who is more excited about our trip...me or my DD.  


OT:  My DS will be turning one shortly after we return from Disney.  We want to celebrate his birthday while we're there, since my parents will be with us (they live in ND and we live in NC, so they don't get to celebrate birthdays with us very often).  Do you think it will be ok for us to bring in a little treat for him to celebrate his birthday while we're eating at one of our character meals? (I'd love to bring a cupcake, but I doubt it would travel well from our condo to the parks)


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> Heathersue has a disney dogs design; that would be super cute on the bodice of a stripwork dress w/ all the different dogs appliqued onto the strips.  Then you could use both current and not currently seen dogs.  The hound in Lady and the tramp is Trusty (and the terrier is Jaque, and trusty's grandpappy is Old Reliable- just realized, we watch that movie entirely too much LOL)


I don't have an embroidery machine.

Thanks for naming Trusty. 

I still haven't decided if I want to do a Disney Dog outfit-I was thinking maybe something with "puppy love" or an all Lady & the Tramp outfit.  I should start on it soon!!!  I should just do her favorite-Scamp!


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


> And if you do run into us and my dh is a grouch please don't take it personally.  Not only is he anti-Disney, but he has social anxiety disorder so hates crowds and may be really crabby.  One on one he's a sweetie though and he's a great Dad, so hopefully he'll handle the trip OK.  I only coerced him to go since we get the military salute deal this year.
> 
> You are right -- what were you thinking volunteering to help with the Christmas program?!
> 
> It's so hard ahving to be prepared for the possibility of cold weather.



My husband may be a grouch, too.  He is usually a great fun-loving guy.  He actually loves Disney as much as I do.  But if he is tired, or the kids are irritable, watch out.  He becomes rather grouchy.  Of course, I am never grouchy

I am almost finished with the costumes for the program.  I have never sewn for them before, so they didn't trust me with much.  Three aprons and a chef hat.  I found an adorable free pattern online and of course the free chef hat on ycmt.  One apron is complete. I am waiting on measurements to complete the other two aprons and to start on the chef hat.  Don't these parents realize I need measurements, so I can get back to my disney sewing.

I'm with you on the packing. I am bringing short and long sleeves to go under everything along with leggings and tights. and jackets and coats and mittens and hats.  And I'm even bringing my kitchen sink(we're staying at the campgrounds). I've got to get busy cleaning and restocking our camper.  And we will be eating some at our camper, so I've got to stock the fridge.  All this in under three weeks.  And I forgot to mention both Abbie and Gray have  big 
school projects due the week after Thanksgiving.   But no, I'm not stressed


----------



## PrincessMickey

kidneygirl said:


> Please post them!!   We're going to be arriving the same day as you.  If you post the pictures, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you at the parks.  I need to pull out all of the outfits I made for DD just to remember what I made!  Plus I need to start thinking about packing soon.
> 
> I don't know who is more excited about our trip...me or my DD.
> 
> 
> OT:  My DS will be turning one shortly after we return from Disney.  We want to celebrate his birthday while we're there, since my parents will be with us (they live in ND and we live in NC, so they don't get to celebrate birthdays with us very often).  Do you think it will be ok for us to bring in a little treat for him to celebrate his birthday while we're eating at one of our character meals? (I'd love to bring a cupcake, but I doubt it would travel well from our condo to the parks)



Have them put a note on your ADR that you are celebrating DS's birthday and remind them when you get there. They will give him a complimentary cupcake. We did that at CP for my youngest for his birthday. They also put Mickey confetti on the table and gave him a birthday card signed by all the characters


----------



## teresajoy

hollybearsmom said:


> Is there a trick to seeing/opening the bookmarks?
> 
> I see a + sign, but nothing opens, ex adult clothing, bags.
> 
> help please....



Nope, no trick. I'm not sure why they aren't opening for you by clicking the name or the + You can also go to the top of the page and click "open all" that might do it. 




Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa, I have been busy but saw your ( and Heather too...loved thaat bed by the way) kids have been ill.  So sorry!  We will all have been innoculated for everything and anything by tomorrow.  I hope we have a nice healthy stress free winter!
> 
> Is anyone on her going to WDW in January?  I'd love to meet and share some things  Our dates are 1/23-1/30 at BLT.



Arminda almost made it with the flu shot. She got the regular one right before we left for Florida, then two days before she got sick, she got the H1N1 vaccine. I think that perhaps the H1N1 prevented her from getting very sick. She never got it like Lydia did. Her fever never got very high at all. 

My poor Lydia though, her fever is back up to around 102 today, which is a lot better than the 105 a few days ago. But, I worry since she had been doing better yesterday (fever around 99.6 yesterday)

I wish I were going in January! I'd like to meet you one of these days! 



sweetstitches said:


> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!



Awww, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## HLAuburn

Tweevil said:


> Ok, I admit I am a sissy when it comes to flying.  Really... I ...am.
> But I am thinking about biting the bullet in January for a short trip.
> 
> Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered??
> I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?



That sounds a little high to me.    Airtran is having a sale right now for $79 each way...ends up about $180 RT per person.  I fly them all the time with no problems.  They have newer planes, which should make you feel better!

If its a short trip, it might be nice to save the time by flying rather than driving.


----------



## Tweevil

HLAuburn said:


> That sounds a little high to me.    Airtran is having a sale right now for $79 each way...ends up about $180 RT per person.  I fly them all the time with no problems.  They have newer planes, which should make you feel better!
> 
> If its a short trip, it might be nice to save the time by flying rather than driving.



Thank you so much for the reply.  I will have to check them out.  I would love to save the time considering it may be a spur of the moment short trip but Wow! I have problems just considering getting on a plane.  I have to get over that soon!


----------



## Granna4679

These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
This is the front of both...




and the back of both...




and a close up o
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f the back John Deere.
Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)


----------



## GoofyG

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)




These are SOOOO CUTE!  I so would put those on my little man.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love these! The applique is beautiful and I love the painted tee! I think I have seen Darby at the Magic Kingdom in the playground across from Winnie-the-Pooh's Ride.
> 
> Has anyone else seen her there?


Yay!  I am hoping to see her there.  I really don't want to lug outfits everywhere.  I am planning on bringing a small stroller b/c dd tires easily but I have yet to get one (was hoping to pick up one used but haven't really had time to look) -- hoping I can throw the extra outfits in the stroller basket.  I actually need to post about that.  How do people carry their customs around and do quick changes.  I'm not a fan of public bathrooms. 



2cutekidz said:


> Yep, we saw Darby near Pooh's ride too - she was just passing by though


Oh thanks!  I hope we see her there the day we have breakfast at CP -- will save me from having to do an outfit change!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made her a Dug (Up) outfit in August.  I hope they are still there in January so she can wear it again.  She was very sad that Bolt isn't greeting anymore.  My DS & I saw him his last week out in May 09.  I was thinking of making her a panel skirt with different Disney Dogs but might just stick with a Lady & Tramp outfit for Tony's.
> 
> I bought her a Disney Dogs from Amazon for either Christmas or her Jan bday.  It is really cute.  I have to look through that for some inspiration.  She saw a Lady &  Tramp coloring page she wants me to applique but it has Lady, Tramp, all the puppies, Jack and the blood hound (forgot his name).  I don't think I'm up for that.  She said I could skip the girl puppies..  My funny little tomboy.


I didn't event think of Lady and The Tramp and it's one of my favorite movies.  I guess I am trying to come up with customs that are related to characters appearing -- yes, I want the extra attention for the kids so they have an extra special first trip.  Of course, I don't think Lightning McQueen will give them extra attention -- but it will make for cute pics.



Tweevil said:


> Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered??
> I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?


I haven't flown in over a year, but I think that's very expensive.  I would think you might be able to find something for around $300 round trip for both of you.  Also, depends what days you fly on.  Fridays, Sundays and Mondays are usually higher priced.  Play around with the dates (if you can) and check some other airlines.



kidneygirl said:


> Please post them!!   We're going to be arriving the same day as you.  If you post the pictures, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you at the parks.  I need to pull out all of the outfits I made for DD just to remember what I made!  Plus I need to start thinking about packing soon.
> 
> I don't know who is more excited about our trip...me or my DD.
> 
> 
> OT:  My DS will be turning one shortly after we return from Disney.  We want to celebrate his birthday while we're there, since my parents will be with us (they live in ND and we live in NC, so they don't get to celebrate birthdays with us very often).  Do you think it will be ok for us to bring in a little treat for him to celebrate his birthday while we're eating at one of our character meals? (I'd love to bring a cupcake, but I doubt it would travel well from our condo to the parks)


Whenever I talked to Dis on the phone and made my dining reservations on line I was able to enter birthdays we were celebrating.  Neither are on the same dates, but they are in the same months.  I was also told we'd get birthday pins when we check in at the resort.  I didn't do this originally, but every time I call they ask what you are celebrating and I probably would have cried if I told them we were going on the trip as a last chance at great family time before dh is deployed for 7 months, so I decided to mention the birthdays.



busy mommy said:


> My husband may be a grouch, too.  He is usually a great fun-loving guy.  He actually loves Disney as much as I do.  But if he is tired, or the kids are irritable, watch out.  He becomes rather grouchy.  Of course, I am never grouchy
> 
> I am almost finished with the costumes for the program.  I have never sewn for them before, so they didn't trust me with much.  Three aprons and a chef hat.  I found an adorable free pattern online and of course the free chef hat on ycmt.  One apron is complete. I am waiting on measurements to complete the other two aprons and to start on the chef hat.  Don't these parents realize I need measurements, so I can get back to my disney sewing.
> 
> I'm with you on the packing. I am bringing short and long sleeves to go under everything along with leggings and tights. and jackets and coats and mittens and hats.  And I'm even bringing my kitchen sink(we're staying at the campgrounds). I've got to get busy cleaning and restocking our camper.  And we will be eating some at our camper, so I've got to stock the fridge.  All this in under three weeks.  And I forgot to mention both Abbie and Gray have  big
> school projects due the week after Thanksgiving.   But no, I'm not stressed


We're staying at AKL so I don't need to bring our sink   I so don't want to bring jackets -- I am hoping to just bundle up the kids in layers.  Jackets will hide customs and I can't have that.  Naturally I'll look at the weather report b/f we head out.  We've had decent temps here this month, so I'm hoping it's at least in the 60's during the day in FL.  I can't handle temps cooler than that.



teresajoy said:


> Arminda almost made it with the flu shot. She got the regular one right before we left for Florida, then two days before she got sick, she got the H1N1 vaccine. I think that perhaps the H1N1 prevented her from getting very sick. She never got it like Lydia did. Her fever never got very high at all.
> 
> My poor Lydia though, her fever is back up to around 102 today, which is a lot better than the 105 a few days ago. But, I worry since she had been doing better yesterday (fever around 99.6 yesterday)


I am sorry Lydia is so sick.  I dread my kids getting H1N1.  There is not enough of the vaccine available here.  They had one day where the health dept was giving the vaccine.  We got there 45 minutes early and the line was longer than any line I ever saw at Disney.  I guarantee the vaccine didn't last until the end of the line (I didn't waste my time staying).  Anyway, I really hope everyone recovers as quick as possible.  It seems like your kids have been sick for some time now -- it's been over a week, hasn't it?



Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)


Adorable!  My ds is a huge train freak.  He's beyond the overalls stage though.  I did purchase some train track fabric and some train fabric to make him a bowling shirt.  He still loves Thomas though, so he'll eventually get a Thomas shirt as well.  Your applique is great -- I've tried doing that with fabric pieces and I'm not refined enough to pull it off.


----------



## NiniMorris

I need some help from all you serger owners...

I have been using my serger (almost daily) since I got it for my birthday last month, but now it has me stumped. It came with a video showing step by step how to thread it ...and I thought I had it down.  But now, not so sure.

My bottom looper will not stay threaded...I don't know any other way to explain it.  I had to change the thread (well, I didn't HAVE to change it I wanted to) I didn't have any problems re-threading it, but used the video just to make sure.  Then I'm sewing along, and all of a sudden it stops sewing.  (machine is still running, just no stitches.) When I check to see, the thread is still coming out at the same place it normally does, but the thread is not going through the lower looper anymore.  
The best I can tell, the thread didn't break (at least if it did I can't find a break in the thread) The thread doesn't appear to have left its thread path.  The first time it happened I thought I just had it threaded worng, so I re-threaded using the video.  Made sure I had a long 'chain' and sewed again...after about 2 minutes the same result.  

Now, if it had not sewed at all, I would think I just missed something in the threading.  But it has happened over TEN times!  I completely took the thread out and restarted....still the same results.  

My serger is now sitting alone in the studio.  I was afraid there might be some abuse happening with that machine if I didn't leave the room.  But I have to go back this morning...I have an autograph quilt that has to be finished by tonight.  The recipient is going back to live with his mother in a few days and I want ot make sure he gets it before he leaves.

So...any suggestions from those that have sergers?  I will admit, I almost posted this under an alias!  Even though I was there when it happened I still have never heard of a machine unthreading itself...sounds a bit fishy to me!

Nini


----------



## princesskayla

Shannalee724 said:


> So, I fell of the face of the Earth for a little more than a week.  Kaedyn had cheer competition this past weekend and I was in charge of organizing the goodie bags for the troops.  Cheer Power was accepting them and would pay to ship overseas.  So, we managed to collect and package 114   We were very proud of ourselves!!!
> 
> Kaedyn won her competition!  Yippee!!  Then, yesterday I finished the outfit I had been working on.  I only have 15 days left.  So, I need to get sewing!!!
> 
> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!





CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..







VBAndrea said:


> DD gets a Vida with my first huge applique.  I'm pretty happy with it except had a little trouble on small round things, like Pooh's nose/Piglet's nose.  The eyes are painted, but all the eyebrows I appliqued   The pastel batik fabric that I bought from Nicole (in CT) was my inspiration.  I was a little worried how a batik applique would look, but I'm really happy with it.
> 
> DS likes Darby best and I detest appliqueing on knit as I always mess it up, so I painted his t and am thrilled with the results.  As Heather suggested, Darby had a slight color change in her shirt and headband so ds wasn't sporting lavendar.
> 
> I have since read that Darby can be found in DHS so I guess now I will have to drag these outfits there and do wardrobe changes if we can find her.  DH is going to think I really went off the deep end.  Is Darby in MK at all???????
> 
> DD loves Roo, so if I have time(which I won't) I may add Roo to the back of the Vida.
> 
> First pic is front of dress, second is back, then applique and t close ups:



Amazing!!


I mst have missed a quote somewhere - but the cars dress and the tinkerbell twirl dress and the rest of your wonderful outfits came out great!! They look wonderful. 

I just started sewing for profit. I am in the beginning stages of trying to get somewhat of a business started. I started selling appliqued Turkey shirts with names underneath. I ended up selling 42 shirts!!!!  I didn't plan on selling that many!!! Each shirt takes about an hour and a half. Plus you can't walk away cause the machine will eat the shirt right up - I think it wants turkey too! So anyway I am swimming in applique turkeys and I have a 7 mo old. It has been hard and a lesson learned. Sell shirts with simple appliques!!! 
I have 10 more to finish as soon as possible. That doesn't even include ones for my kiddos. Poor things - they may not get a turkey shirt this year. Oh well. Sorry, I am excited about the business but I am a tad overwhelmed at the same time. Do any of yall feel that way sometimes?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)



Those are just the cutest overalls ever!!!  I wish my DS was still little enough to wear them, I really miss overalls (sniff, sniff)  darn it, he's growing up too fast!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll be at AKL 1/20 to 1/27 for my DD's bday 1/21.



We can try to meet up one day if you'd like!  Are you doing photopass?



Tweevil said:


> Ok, I admit I am a sissy when it comes to flying.  Really... I ...am.
> But I am thinking about biting the bullet in January for a short trip.
> 
> Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered??
> I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?



I too am now pricing for our January trip to fly instead of drive.  It is so much easier, although flying for 5 is expensive!  i don't like to fly at all.  I get air sick quite easily.  I'm so bad about it that my older kids draw straws to not sit with me.  Nice huh?



kidneygirl said:


> OT:  My DS will be turning one shortly after we return from Disney.  We want to celebrate his birthday while we're there, since my parents will be with us (they live in ND and we live in NC, so they don't get to celebrate birthdays with us very often).  Do you think it will be ok for us to bring in a little treat for him to celebrate his birthday while we're eating at one of our character meals? (I'd love to bring a cupcake, but I doubt it would travel well from our condo to the parks)



Just call and let them know you are celebrating.  We are going in January and are celebrating a bunch of things.  My daughter is finally adjusting to Kindergarten ( no tears for 2 weeks!) my oldest son made National Honor Society, and my youngest son will be getting his cast off.  So I told them we will be celebrating being a family.  if it was a birthday, i'd say that.  My 40th I spent in Disney and got cupcakes and signed cards at 3 meals.  I didn't ask, but they saw my button!



teresajoy said:


> Arminda almost made it with the flu shot. She got the regular one right before we left for Florida, then two days before she got sick, she got the H1N1 vaccine. I think that perhaps the H1N1 prevented her from getting very sick. She never got it like Lydia did. Her fever never got very high at all.
> 
> My poor Lydia though, her fever is back up to around 102 today, which is a lot better than the 105 a few days ago. But, I worry since she had been doing better yesterday (fever around 99.6 yesterday)
> 
> I wish I were going in January! I'd like to meet you one of these days!



I think it would be fun to meet up with you too!  I am afraid that after we go in January, I don't have a definate "next trip" planned.  Poor me!  Hope Lydia gets better.  How many days has she had this high fever now?



Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)




Oh I love little boy overalls!


----------



## woodkins

Tweevil said:


> Ok, I admit I am a sissy when it comes to flying.  Really... I ...am.
> But I am thinking about biting the bullet in January for a short trip.
> 
> Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered??
> I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?



Not sure about the costs from ATL, but we are flying 3 people from NYC for $495 2 weeks before Christmas so it seems a bit high to me.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I need some help from all you serger owners...
> 
> I have been using my serger (almost daily) since I got it for my birthday last month, but now it has me stumped. It came with a video showing step by step how to thread it ...and I thought I had it down.  But now, not so sure.
> 
> My bottom looper will not stay threaded...I don't know any other way to explain it.  I had to change the thread (well, I didn't HAVE to change it I wanted to) I didn't have any problems re-threading it, but used the video just to make sure.  Then I'm sewing along, and all of a sudden it stops sewing.  (machine is still running, just no stitches.) When I check to see, the thread is still coming out at the same place it normally does, but the thread is not going through the lower looper anymore.
> The best I can tell, the thread didn't break (at least if it did I can't find a break in the thread) The thread doesn't appear to have left its thread path.  The first time it happened I thought I just had it threaded worng, so I re-threaded using the video.  Made sure I had a long 'chain' and sewed again...after about 2 minutes the same result.
> 
> Now, if it had not sewed at all, I would think I just missed something in the threading.  But it has happened over TEN times!  I completely took the thread out and restarted....still the same results.
> 
> My serger is now sitting alone in the studio.  I was afraid there might be some abuse happening with that machine if I didn't leave the room.  But I have to go back this morning...I have an autograph quilt that has to be finished by tonight.  The recipient is going back to live with his mother in a few days and I want ot make sure he gets it before he leaves.
> 
> So...any suggestions from those that have sergers?  I will admit, I almost posted this under an alias!  Even though I was there when it happened I still have never heard of a machine unthreading itself...sounds a bit fishy to me!
> 
> Nini



I am NOT AT ALL an expert on sergers.  I have one and all I can use it for is finishing seams (anything else baffles me).

Are you sure you have every little thread correct?  I have one thing that has a hole for the thread to go through and the hole looks so tiny that I didn't even realize it was a hole and the thread was supposed to go through it.

Other suggestion is try changing your needle.

And do you have decent quality thread?  Try a different thread in there and see if the problem still happens.  I serged and serged with the thread my machine  came with and then all of a sudden I started having the same problems like you are.  It was toward the end of the spool and my thread was frayed and was breaking.

I ONLY change thread by the tie off method.  It's a time saver.  At one time or another I have had to rethread parts or all of one of my spools, but tying off is sooooooooo much easier.

Hopefully one of the experienced sewers will post you a reply that will help.

And what about tension?  Is your tension to tight on the thread that keeps breaking?


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> I am planning on bringing a small stroller b/c dd tires easily but I have yet to get one (was hoping to pick up one used but haven't really had time to look) -- hoping I can throw the extra outfits in the stroller basket.  I actually need to post about that.  How do people carry their customs around and do quick changes.  I'm not a fan of public bathrooms.



Try having her wear a base layer you can change out over top of. Think about a camisole and either bicycle shorts or leggings. Then you can change wherever and whenever you want. My daughter does this WHILE we are waiting in line to see the characters and it works really well.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)



These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!  

Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.




and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

HeatherSue - I have been trying to post pictures of my jacket on your Facebook page but it is taking forever & a day and not coming up. I am already a fan so that is not the problem.


----------



## eeyore3847

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)



oh I like those!! Great job on teh appliques!!!


----------



## froggy33

kidneygirl said:


> Please post them!!   We're going to be arriving the same day as you.  If you post the pictures, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you at the parks.  I need to pull out all of the outfits I made for DD just to remember what I made!  Plus I need to start thinking about packing soon.
> 
> I don't know who is more excited about our trip...me or my DD.
> 
> 
> OT:  My DS will be turning one shortly after we return from Disney.  We want to celebrate his birthday while we're there, since my parents will be with us (they live in ND and we live in NC, so they don't get to celebrate birthdays with us very often).  Do you think it will be ok for us to bring in a little treat for him to celebrate his birthday while we're eating at one of our character meals? (I'd love to bring a cupcake, but I doubt it would travel well from our condo to the parks)



Yeah!!  We will be there Dec 5-12 staying at Caribbean Beach.  We're a pretty big group, 9 adults and and 1.5 year old little girl, so we might be easy to spot!  I've taken pictures of all the outfits I have finished, so I'll try and get them posted tonight!

I second what everyone is saying about the birthday.  You can also call the Cake hotline 407-827-2253 and order a special made cake from certain restaurants.  I'm going to do this for my brothers birthday and my BIL and SIL anniversary.  But since your little one is only 1 I'm sure he'll love the cupcake!!  Make sure you get him a button from guest relations - he'll get all sorts of attention!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



Ugh I love this!!  I only say ugh because now I want to make my DD a jacket!!  And we leave in 18 days!!  I still have 4 outfits and extra stuff to make!!  I don't really have anything like a jacket, though I do plan on layering underneath customs.  I really love it!!!  The buttons and the rick-rack really finish it off!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)


Those are so adorable!



Camping Griswalds said:


> We can try to meet up one day if you'd like!  Are you doing photopass?


Would love to meet up with you!  It will just be me and DD turning 7.  My DH isn't a Disney fan.  We've been doing annual family trips but I also take the kids 1 at a time.  I'm taking DD(10) 11/30 to 12/7 with a friend & her DH-we got a super deal with a pin for free regular DDP-we're staying at Pop.  I have to take my youngest for her 7th birthday as I took her older sister and brother on their 7th birthdays.  She's really excited to be going to AKL.  Then I'll take my DS(8) in May for my birthday-we're booked at Pop with DxDDP-he's my good eater and really looking forward to all the signature dining we've got planned.   I honestly don't know know if we'll do a family trip in 2010-I think DH wants to go elsewhere. 

I have to do photopass on a birthday trip!  I actually preordered it for my December trip.  I'm planning to wait to claim those photos until December 30th then they will expire January 30th.  I come home on January 27th from that trip so I was thinking I would buy the 1 or 2 week extention-that would be cheaper than getting 2 CDs.



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!


LOVE that!!!! What a super idea!!!!  I'm sure they will be well loved gifts!  I have some of that printable fabric.  Mind if I borrow your idea?  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.


Love the rick rack and button Mickey head!  Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Shannalee724 said:


> Here is my version of the Cindy princessified Simply Sweet.  The script on the back says...A dream is a wish your heart makes.  I can't wait to catch up and see what everyone has been working on.  I am always so inspired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Cindy dress!  Really great work and so cute.  The saying on the back just adds to the outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cibahwewah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here goes the gallery of recent projects:
> 
> The Snow White and Pirate for Halloween (it was a little chilly, hence the turtle necks).  DD didn't like the cape, so I didn't make her wear it.  Thanks for the advice Mom2rtk about the hook and eye so it didn't choke her.  She still just didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute costumes!
> 
> The infamous Tinkerbell twirl skirt and Simply Sweet top complete with hardly visible spaghetti stains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this....she looks so happy in it!
> 
> 
> CarlaC A-line and Easy Fit Pants.  The applique is a "curlz" font lowercase M with Font size 300 on Microsoft Word.  Easy peasy.  But oops. Too big.  Oh well, she can wear them next year maybe.  I buy her a size 5 top and size 4T pants at the store, but discovered that CarlaC's sizes are more true to size, a 4 top and 3 bottom.  I really loved how these turned out.  I bought the fabric just because it was pretty, and it turned out great for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color combination and the monogram!
> 
> And yesterday, I made her a Cars dress.  The reverse side is McQueen, Mater, and friends with a blue background.  Her all time favorite movie is Cars, but there is no commercially available Cars clothing, let alone, a dress, for girls.  She has a matching Cars bow and clippie that I made a while back, and I made her some ruffled ribbon socks from my leftover Cars ribbon.  I used my new serger (Brother 1034D) but it was difficult--I stretched the sock over the free arm and laid the ribbon on top, but there were some gaps where the serger didn't catch the sock.  Any advice?  She loves the dress and had to wear it to school today.  I'm sure she is the only girl in school with a Cars dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made ribbon socks for my DGDs before we went to Disney a few weeks ago.  I just played around with them until I got it.  I also stretched the sock over the free arm and put the ribbon about a 1/4 inch on top of the sock.  However, I just straight stitched (no serger) and it worked perfectly.  They have held up through several washings so I think we are good.  No more spending lots of money on ruffled socks for me!  They were great.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> love, love, love the Grinch outfit!  Great choice of colors and I like the shear layer.
> 
> 
> 
> sweetstitches said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't sewing related and some of you already saw my photos on FB, but today is Theo's Gotcha Day.  I am enjoying him so much at 6, but looking at these photos today really has me wistful for those baby days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh!!!!  So sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an embroidery machine.
> 
> Thanks for naming Trusty.
> 
> I still haven't decided if I want to do a Disney Dog outfit-I was thinking maybe something with "puppy love" or an all Lady & the Tramp outfit.  I should start on it soon!!!  I should just do her favorite-Scamp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did an outfit for DGD for our trip a few weeks ago with Fox and the Hound.  Its an oldie but its her favorite and she loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!  My ds is a huge train freak.  He's beyond the overalls stage though.  I did purchase some train track fabric and some train fabric to make him a bowling shirt.  He still loves Thomas though, so he'll eventually get a Thomas shirt as well.  Your applique is great -- I've tried doing that with fabric pieces and I'm not refined enough to pull it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  The bowling shirt made with train fabric will be cute!  Be sure to post when done. I would love to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Camping Griswalds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love little boy overalls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Me too and I only have little girls to sew for.  These were made for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvgirlmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great bags!  I love the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the button mickey and the rick rack.  It is a great addition!
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I like those!! Great job on teh appliques!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It is trying sometimes and I do and re-do a lot but it always comes out close to what I envisioned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tvgirlmin said:


> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



I bought the printable fabric too! For the same reason! Though I have to say I do own a photo purse from Snaptotes.com and we bought ones for my mom & MIL last yr for Christmas. Mom carries hers EVERYWHERE! MIL not so much.  even though she had a tear in her eye when she opened it.

We did get DSIL a clutch from the same company but I only paid $10! since I entered the summer contest with the story about my Mom's bag.


How easy was it to print it out? did it sew well or was it difficult to work with?


----------



## tricia

tvgirlmin said:


>



That is awesome.  I love the side with the knot and the 4 pics.  Too cute.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



That came out really cute.  Great job.


Also, I really liked the Pooh on the Batik, the Cinderella dress, and......oh man, there were at least 2 other things.  Anyway, I loved everything that I have seen in the past couple of days.

(oh yeah, the boys overalls too.  I would have so loved my guys in them when they were little.)


----------



## SallyfromDE

SarahandPaul said:


> I am interested in purchasing an embroidery machine. I already have a great sewing machine, so embroidery only is fine. The Brother PE-150D embroidery machine is listed on my local Craigslist for $275. Does anyone here have that machine or can perhaps recommend another machine? I know there is also a basic Brother embroidery for about $325 at Waldemort (read the first page directions....hope I spelled it right!). Thanks for any advice!



Can you find out if it comes with a PES basic? You will need that to download designs. If it doesn't, that would be an added cost. I have the PE180D (the disney version of the 150), it's a much sturdier and better made machine then the Walmart machine. I'd go for the 150 over that one. I do think the $275 is a bit high if you need to purchase the Basic. 



Tweevil said:


> Ok, I admit I am a sissy when it comes to flying.  Really... I ...am.
> But I am thinking about biting the bullet in January for a short trip.
> 
> Is $438 roundtrip nonstop in late Jan 2009 from ATL to MCO for 2 people expensive?  I could drive for $300 but the son wants to fly.... did I mention I am skeered??
> I know I could post this on the transp board but I didn't want to get el flamo'ed over there... whatcha think?



I think it's high. I bought tickets for Kirsta and I from Southwest, hoping to take her for a few days for her Bday. (time will tell if I can keep it). I paid $278 for 2, including all the tax and fees from Baltimore.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Has anyone used satin with flannel backing? I found a princess/castle print and thought it would make comfy easy fit pants. I've never used anything like it so I didn't buy it because I didn't know how easy it would be to work with.


----------



## ireland_nicole

tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!


I love it!  You did a great job and it's so creative!  Aesome!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



I loved it before but now it's perfect!  What you added is just great!


----------



## amccu18007

Hi all! I am interested in finding some patterns for my mom's embroidery machine. Mickey, minnie etc. Can anyone halp point me in the correct direction? Thanks so much


----------



## princesskayla

mom2rtk said:


> Try having her wear a base layer you can change out over top of. Think about a camisole and either bicycle shorts or leggings. Then you can change wherever and whenever you want. My daughter does this WHILE we are waiting in line to see the characters and it works really well.



Love it! I bet you get some strange looks!!



tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. i like that idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made it perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> amccu18007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! I am interested in finding some patterns for my mom's embroidery machine. Mickey, minnie etc. Can anyone halp point me in the correct direction? Thanks so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, etsy has some great designs. Especially a certain someone on this board. Heathersue is a good seller to look up if you are feeling froggy!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

princesskayla said:


> Love it! I bet you get some strange looks!!



We do, but we come home with a great collection of memorable photos, so it's WAY worth an occasional odd look.....


----------



## Tweevil

tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!


This is great!  What is photo fabric?  Do you have to order it online or is it a DIY thing?  Great Purse!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.


Wow, this turned out so cute!  I love the addition of the buttons!


----------



## Tweevil

[/QUOTE]
Well, etsy has some great designs. Especially a certain someone on this board. Heathersue is a good seller to look up if you are feeling froggy!![/QUOTE]

I agree!  She is awesome and things stitch so nicely.  AND... I just saw the Sleeping Beauty set that is new.  To DIE for!!   
HTH


----------



## eeyore3847

can anyone recommend a place to buy the sis boom fabrics... looking for here in az and can not find 

Lori


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I finally had a couple of hours to look this poor baby over.  It was threaded right..it seems I needed to oil it!!!  It was rubbing strange and straining.  This was causing the thread to break, but was still being pulled from the spool, so it looked like the thread had just mysteriously came out of the lower looper.... Now that I know what was wrong, it makes so much sense!


Now I just need to get an organizing buddy!  I spent longer looking for my machine oil than I did fixing and investigating the problem.  I need an organized studio!


Nini


----------



## 2cutekidz

Cibahwewah said:


> Why, I used one from this board!  Well, a link, at least.  My*Sweet*Sunshine's blog tutorial!  Remember the American Girl set?  My skirt didn't turn out as good as hers, though, my ruffler was giving me fits, so I didn't make the middle and top panels as full as I'd intended.  That bottom ruffle took 16 feet of grosgrain ribbon to trim!!!



It turned out adorabe!!!  The ribbon is such a pain to put on but it always turns out so cute.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



I LOVE it!!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Has anyone used satin with flannel backing? I found a princess/castle print and thought it would make comfy easy fit pants. I've never used anything like it so I didn't buy it because I didn't know how easy it would be to work with.



I have, it's not bad to work with.  I made easy fits with it too.  Maybe a little slippery, but once it's pinned its no problem.


----------



## twob4him

eeyore3847 said:


> can anyone recommend a place to buy the sis boom fabrics... looking for here in az and can not find
> 
> Lori



Lori if you go to Jennifer's blog, she lists stores on the right side which carry her fabrics. I just go to one of them and order!!! Let me know if you need more help!!! I think she may have a sale going to....check the blog!

http://jenniferpaganelli.typepad.com/sis_boom_day_dreams/


----------



## froggy33

Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:







This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)




A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.




Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.







A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!








And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.





Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!

Jessica

ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!


----------



## billwendy

Jessica = those dresses are adorable!

Okay - do you guys think this stitched out right? Did I do something wrong? It was done on a 4x4, which I asked the person if it was possible for me.....Do you think Pilgrim Minnie looks mad? and how the face peach color doesnt touch the black sides?  What should I do?





Also, is there anything special for taking embroidery stuff out? I stitched something on a sweatshirt UPSIDE DOWN!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

eeyore3847 said:


> can anyone recommend a place to buy the sis boom fabrics... looking for here in az and can not find
> 
> Lori



I always get mine from fabritopia.com, she is from AZ but only online.  Hope this helps, great prices, quick shipping !!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



Jessica - love all your stuff!  It is just great!!!

Thanks to everyone for the kudo's on my handbag!  I love it and got so many great compliments today at my kids' preschool on it.  Feel free to copy away - it is the "He loves me, he love's me knot" bag from YCMT.  The photo fabric is from  - you buy it in the craft department, near where all the little iron on stones and aprons and such are.  It is ink-jet printer fabric, you just print it out on any ink jet printer.  I think there are like 7 sheets in a pack.  I did the colorfast process before sewing, just to make sure the bag would hold up.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk 

A Vida for the 4YO:




back:





My first precious dress:





and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)





and full circle view:





I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!


----------



## sahm1000

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



Fantastic job Jessica! Love them all, you did a fantastic job!



billwendy said:


> Jessica = those dresses are adorable!
> 
> Okay - do you guys think this stitched out right? Did I do something wrong? It was done on a 4x4, which I asked the person if it was possible for me.....Do you think Pilgrim Minnie looks mad? and how the face peach color doesnt touch the black sides?  What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there anything special for taking embroidery stuff out? I stitched something on a sweatshirt UPSIDE DOWN!!!



Wendy!  You crack me up!   Does Pilgrim Minnie look mad!!!  I am sitting here reading this cracking up!  And yes, she does kind of look mad...but I have no idea what to do about it!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Jessica = those dresses are adorable!
> 
> Okay - do you guys think this stitched out right? Did I do something wrong? It was done on a 4x4, which I asked the person if it was possible for me.....Do you think Pilgrim Minnie looks mad? and how the face peach color doesnt touch the black sides?  What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there anything special for taking embroidery stuff out? I stitched something on a sweatshirt UPSIDE DOWN!!!



Usually it is just not stablized well when they don't touch. I have done several and they don't usually touch! It is super duper hard for some reason to do on knit and get it perfect. It pulls so much doing all those little stitches! I think it is super cute and wouldn't think much about it.


----------



## jessica52877

I also meant to say that if it wasn't specifically made for a 4x4 hoop and shrank down to that size it could have something to do with it. Sometimes they just don't shrink well (or enlarge). All designers aren't real careful with that kind of stuff.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, all as in some of them don't check on those things. Not everyone! KWIM?


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Oh, all as in some of them don't check on those things. Not everyone! KWIM?



you guys are funny....

Jessica, I do know what you mean - and she did specifically shrink it down for me to a 4x4....should I just ask her to take a look at it? I have a layer of fusable ironed to the back, then a layer of cut away from the hoop and then on the face I put a layer of that really thin wash away stuff -oh, its on sweatshirt material...... I just dont know if I should do one for Tim and Elizabeth too - or if its just creepy looking!!! lol!!

On another note, we are finally getting around to building my sewing center. I have an L shape with an 8 foot counter meeting a 6 foot counter.  I have my serger, sewing machine, embroidery machine, TV and computer to put on it - how would you guys lay it out? And I still dont know how to store my fabric!!! Nini - I could use an organizer too!!


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! I am jealous of your sewing area! I need to do something with mine! The bed gets in the way but I use it nonstop for cutting and what not. I cannot imagine not having it in the room. 

I don't think she is creepy looking. But I know what you are saying about the face. I think mine look oddly creepy sometimes. I think more then likely the shrinking has alot to do with it. You can always ask about it. Won't hurt.

I think you have stablized enough and can't imagine adding anything else to it. I'll have to take some close ups of what I have done. I think they all have parts like that! Most of them were done in my 4x4 hoop too!


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...



These are so cute! I always loved Corey in overalls when he was little!



VBAndrea said:


> I am sorry Lydia is so sick.  I dread my kids getting H1N1.  There is not enough of the vaccine available here.  They had one day where the health dept was giving the vaccine.  We got there 45 minutes early and the line was longer than any line I ever saw at Disney.  I guarantee the vaccine didn't last until the end of the line (I didn't waste my time staying).  Anyway, I really hope everyone recovers as quick as possible.  It seems like your kids have been sick for some time now -- it's been over a week, hasn't it?.



There isn't enough vaccine here either. They only had enough for the middle school.  

It will be a week on Thursday, but I'm pretty sure she was sick Wednesday night when she went to bed early without being told.  Her fever is still running about 102. Arminda has been fever free for 2 days, so she will go back to school tomorrow. She is coughing up a storm though, so I'm hoping she isn't contagious anymore. 


Camping Griswalds said:


> I think it would be fun to meet up with you too!  I am afraid that after we go in January, I don't have a definate "next trip" planned.  Poor me!  Hope Lydia gets better.  How many days has she had this high fever now?


It will be a week on Thursday. On Sunday it was lower, around 99.4ish, but then went back up yesterday and today



mom2rtk said:


> Try having her wear a base layer you can change out over top of. Think about a camisole and either bicycle shorts or leggings. Then you can change wherever and whenever you want. My daughter does this WHILE we are waiting in line to see the characters and it works really well.



That's what we do as well with Lydia. She always wears little knit shorts under her dresses, and if I know we'll be doing costume changes during the day, I'll have her wear a little tank top. It works really well! 



tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



OOOH! I think I need to CASE you! those are too cute! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



I love the button Mickey!! That really added the right touch! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Has anyone used satin with flannel backing? I found a princess/castle print and thought it would make comfy easy fit pants. I've never used anything like it so I didn't buy it because I didn't know how easy it would be to work with.



It's not too bad to work with. You might need to pin more than you usually do is all. 



amccu18007 said:


> Hi all! I am interested in finding some patterns for my mom's embroidery machine. Mickey, minnie etc. Can anyone halp point me in the correct direction? Thanks so much



Heathersue on Etsy is really good. There are other digitizers, but she's the only one I've ever used.


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



Wow!!! I love all of these!!! I recognized the one from Sew Beautiful right away! I like yours better. 
LOVE the patchwork!!!
The Biergarten dress is my FAVORITE!!!! That is wonderful!!! LOOOOVE it! 
I love the dress for the wedding too!!

But, you made your pictures too little! I need nice big pictures. 



billwendy said:


> Jessica = those dresses are adorable!
> 
> Okay - do you guys think this stitched out right? Did I do something wrong? It was done on a 4x4, which I asked the person if it was possible for me.....Do you think Pilgrim Minnie looks mad? and how the face peach color doesnt touch the black sides?  What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there anything special for taking embroidery stuff out? I stitched something on a sweatshirt UPSIDE DOWN!!!



I would try stitching it out on regular fabric and then sewing it to the sweatshirts. Then, you won't have as much of the stretch factor going on. That is a pretty big gap between her face and head. She does look a little mad, but I don't think anyone is going to notice that from a reasonable distance! Is she suppose to be appliqued? It looks like she should have material for her white hat. I'm wondering if that would help stablaize it too, since it would probably go behind her face. Do you have a picture from further away? I bet it's not as notable that way. 





tvgirlmin said:


> Jessica - love all your stuff!  It is just great!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the kudo's on my handbag!  I love it and got so many great compliments today at my kids' preschool on it.  Feel free to copy away - it is the "He loves me, he love's me knot" bag from YCMT.  The photo fabric is from  - you buy it in the craft department, near where all the little iron on stones and aprons and such are.  It is ink-jet printer fabric, you just print it out on any ink jet printer.  I think there are like 7 sheets in a pack.  I did the colorfast process before sewing, just to make sure the bag would hold up.



What is the colorfast process?



jessica52877 said:


> Oh, all as in some of them don't check on those things. Not everyone! KWIM?



You make me laugh Jessica!!! We knew what you meant!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



Wow!!  Awesome, awesome, awesome!  I love all the outfits but my favorite is the Feliz!  That will make beautiful beach pictures.  I usually wait to quote on several things at a time but Wow!!  You have done an excellent job.  I also hand applique all of my things and I know how much work you have put into all of this!!    My next favorite (if I picked) would be the "its a small world"....just too cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Granna4679 said:


> I did an outfit for DGD for our trip a few weeks ago with Fox and the Hound.  Its an oldie but its her favorite and she loved it.


I loved that outfit!!!  



froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!


WOW!!!!   LOVE all of them-love the Partners statue outfit!  Love the Mickey/Minnie Christmas outfit.  Your appliques are incredible!!!



GrammaBelle said:


> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and full circle view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!



Those are great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



 These are all amazing!  Especially love the Feliz!



GrammaBelle said:


> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and full circle view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!



Super cute!


----------



## froggy33

tvgirlmin said:


> Jessica - love all your stuff!  It is just great!!!





sahm1000 said:


> Fantastic job Jessica! Love them all, you did a fantastic job!


Thank you so much!!



Granna4679 said:


> Wow!!  Awesome, awesome, awesome!  I love all the outfits but my favorite is the Feliz!  That will make beautiful beach pictures.  I usually wait to quote on several things at a time but Wow!!  You have done an excellent job.  I also hand applique all of my things and I know how much work you have put into all of this!!    My next favorite (if I picked) would be the "its a small world"....just too cute!


Thank you!!  The feliz really did turn out nice.  It is a gauze material, so it was a little difficult to work with, but it will be nice and flowy.  Plus I am used to using less than a yard of fabric for my daughters clothes and that took just under 3!!!  The had applique does take a long time, as you know, but I have found that I am getting faster each time, which is a good thing because I have one big one left!!
The small world was fun too.  I coveted that faces of the world fabric and spent A LOT for a yard from 



teresajoy said:


> Wow!!! I love all of these!!! I recognized the one from Sew Beautiful right away! I like yours better.
> LOVE the patchwork!!!
> The Biergarten dress is my FAVORITE!!!! That is wonderful!!! LOOOOVE it!
> I love the dress for the wedding too!!
> 
> But, you made your pictures too little! I need nice big pictures.


Thanks!!  I can't wait to use all these in Disney!!  I never know what size to make the pics.  I'll go back and resize them a bit bigger!!



ireland_nicole said:


> These are all amazing!  Especially love the Feliz!


Thanks!!!  As you know, it's so nice to get compliments on stuff we work so hard on!


----------



## CallMeKel77

We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Teresa - the Colorfast process for the photo fabric is printed on the packaging.  Basically, you let the design dry about ten minutes after printing, then iron for two minutes to set it.  Rinse in cool water (make sure the whole design is nice and wet), then iron with a steamy iron to set and dry.  Following all those steps is supposed to make it not fade or run - I am hopeful it will work!


----------



## Jennia

I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently: 

Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie: 










The Dorothy costume that I ended up making a pattern for: 






On Violet: 










AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow: 






And a Rabbit shirt, from Winnie the Pooh: 






I have more, but can't get photos to upload to photobucket.


----------



## VBAndrea

Forgot to grab the denim jacket and photo bag.  I really like the addition of the Mickey head and ric rac to the jacket -- it balances it out.  And the photo bag is so cool -- what a great idea for gifts.  I have seen photo pillows made as well.  I like the bag better though.




NiniMorris said:


> Well, I finally had a couple of hours to look this poor baby over.  It was threaded right..it seems I needed to oil it!!!  It was rubbing strange and straining.  This was causing the thread to break, but was still being pulled from the spool, so it looked like the thread had just mysteriously came out of the lower looper.... Now that I know what was wrong, it makes so much sense!
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get an organizing buddy!  I spent longer looking for my machine oil than I did fixing and investigating the problem.  I need an organized studio!
> 
> 
> Nini


Do you know I NEVER oil my serger.  I have to oil my bobbin case in my sewing machine at least once between every project, so it amazes me that I don't have to oil the cheap serger.  Believe me, I know exactly where my oil is since I use it so often.  I'm so glad you figured it out.



froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!


The feliz is gorgeous!  I would have never thought of making a dress for a portrait session at Disney.  Hopefully you'll post the photos once you get back (hint,hint!).

All your appliques are awesome.  I have to do all of mine by hand as well and I have a very detailed one coming up next.  I so hope to get it done in a couple of days, but time will tell.

I really like the MK patchwork skirt and the Epcot outfit as well.  Love what you did with the ribbon on the Epcot one.



GrammaBelle said:


> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and full circle view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!


Beautiful work!  The Vida is my favorite -- I love the colors of the blues for Christmas.



CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


Beautiful work Ibesue!  Glad your dd got oodles of attention.



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dorothy costume that I ended up making a pattern for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Violet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Rabbit shirt, from Winnie the Pooh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more, but can't get photos to upload to photobucket.


Great outfits!  Love the gingerbread.  I wanted to do Mickey head snowmen for MVMCP but dd really likes Chip and Dale better so I think that's what it will end up being.

And I really like the Halloween costumes.  Too funny that dh *lost* his costume.  I'm amazed that you had enough fur sitting around to whip that up.


----------



## NiniMorris

GrammaBelle said:


> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW I wasn't crazy...I cannot for the life of me get the ruffles on the VIda to come out right!!!  Can you share any words of wisdom on that?
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!





VBAndrea said:


> Do you know I NEVER oil my serger.  I have to oil my bobbin case in my sewing machine at least once between every project, so it amazes me that I don't have to oil the cheap serger.  Believe me, I know exactly where my oil is since I use it so often.  I'm so glad you figured it out.
> 
> Beautiful work!  The Vida is my favorite -- I love the colors of the blues for Christmas.


LOL... I have to use large amounts of machine oil on my longarm.  I buy it in bulk.  I could find the 'bulk refill' but not the actual small plastic 'oiler'.  Which of course was exactly WHERE it was supposed to have been, just covered up by something that was 'visiting!"  The only pieces of equipment I can routinely find are my serger, sewing machine, long arm and iron.  Everything else is hit or miss.

At least I get to move my studio after the first of the year...into a space that is much, much larger!!



I did manage to finish one of the autograph quilts from September.  Now I have to take pictures of it before they pick it up this morning.  From a distance, not too bad...up close...not my best work!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!



I love that dress! Your daughter looks beautiful!



tvgirlmin said:


> Teresa - the Colorfast process for the photo fabric is printed on the packaging.  Basically, you let the design dry about ten minutes after printing, then iron for two minutes to set it.  Rinse in cool water (make sure the whole design is nice and wet), then iron with a steamy iron to set and dry.  Following all those steps is supposed to make it not fade or run - I am hopeful it will work!



Thanks! 



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:



I can't believe you just whipped up your husband's costume so quickly! Good job!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Funny, we all looked at the very same machine! Did you email the lady too?
> 
> 
> If I find a new machine, I am pretty sure there will be a Brother 270D going up on Craigslist within a few days, so keep checking! (that was for disneygirlsndrew, not heather, she doesn't need a new machine   )
> 
> 
> :



Yes, I emailed her too.  Poor lady, all these emails and no one's buying! 
Thanks for the info!



Colleen27 said:


> And just because I know y'all will understand... My DH came in from work today commented on the curtains I was making. Now, I do have curtains on my list - old fashioned window quilts to match the public rooms of our 130yo Victorian - but I'm not starting on them until after our trip so I was a bit confused. But he didn't really mean curtains... He was teasing me about the new look to our dining room window since I've been sewing at the dining room table :



That's wear we hung up all of the things I made before our trip too! 


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi everybody; I know we're not allowed to buy/sell here; so I won't.  But I was at Hancocks today and I might have managed to procure the rest of the bolt of princess Tiana fabric.  There might have been 5.87 yards of it left.  I might have gotten it for $4.00 / yd.  And if anyone wants more info about say, how pretty this fabric is, they can pm me



Have any left?



VBAndrea said:


>



Wow!  These are amazing!  You are quite the painter too!  



tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



This is so cool!  So, you print right on to the fabric?  it's not one of those iron ons?    Very cool!  I have always wanted a photo bag too but have never been able to afford one!  I may have to try this!  It would make great presents too!  All in all, was it expensive to make?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dorothy costume that I ended up making a pattern for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Violet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Rabbit shirt, from Winnie the Pooh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more, but can't get photos to upload to photobucket.



These are great!  I love your Wizard of Oz family.  I'm totally amazed  you were able to whip up your DH's so quickly.



NiniMorris said:


> LOL... I have to use large amounts of machine oil on my longarm.  I buy it in bulk.  I could find the 'bulk refill' but not the actual small plastic 'oiler'.  Which of course was exactly WHERE it was supposed to have been, just covered up by something that was 'visiting!"  The only pieces of equipment I can routinely find are my serger, sewing machine, long arm and iron.  Everything else is hit or miss.
> 
> At least I get to move my studio after the first of the year...into a space that is much, much larger!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to finish one of the autograph quilts from September.  Now I have to take pictures of it before they pick it up this morning.  From a distance, not too bad...up close...not my best work!
> 
> Nini


I hope you'll be posting pics of your studio- and I can't wait to see the autograph quilt you did- my DH wants me to do one for each kiddo on our June trip; I'm a bit scared as I am less than an expert quilter; I've made, let me thing, oh yeah, 1-and a half. But we don't want yet another autograph book, don't have anywhere to put a bunch of new framed pics, and can't do pillowcases because my DS has nosebleeds at least once a week.  So I think I'm going to have to figure out the quilt thing. gulp.  I think you said that you starched the squares and put stabilizer on the back?  And used fabric markers?  Is that right?  If not, can you let me know what you did so I can try very hard not to completely screw them up?
Thanks!
Nicole


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any left?



Nope, sorry.  But if they get in another bolt, I'll see if you still need some.


----------



## mom2rtk

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!



That is FABULOUS! And your DD is so pretty in it!


----------



## snubie

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm

A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
No Model yet 
One side for Valentine's day




And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.


----------



## eeyore3847

twob4him said:


> Lori if you go to Jennifer's blog, she lists stores on the right side which carry her fabrics. I just go to one of them and order!!! Let me know if you need more help!!! I think she may have a sale going to....check the blog!
> 
> http://jenniferpaganelli.typepad.com/sis_boom_day_dreams/



thank you, yeah I was looking at the links.. My mom wanted to pick up some fabrics for me as a gift and she is not an internet person, so I was hoping to find some in AZ in person.. maybe I will just order some



froggy33 said:


> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!




my favorite!! Love it!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> I hope you'll be posting pics of your studio- and I can't wait to see the autograph quilt you did- my DH wants me to do one for each kiddo on our June trip; I'm a bit scared as I am less than an expert quilter; I've made, let me thing, oh yeah, 1-and a half. But we don't want yet another autograph book, don't have anywhere to put a bunch of new framed pics, and can't do pillowcases because my DS has nosebleeds at least once a week.  So I think I'm going to have to figure out the quilt thing. gulp.  I think you said that you starched the squares and put stabilizer on the back?  And used fabric markers?  Is that right?  If not, can you let me know what you did so I can try very hard not to completely screw them up?
> Thanks!
> Nicole



Nicloe, 

I sent you a PM

Don't worry...I will definitely post pictures of my new studio!  I'm still in the planning stages.  I will be going from the bonus room above our garage (with the sloped ceilings) to the full finished daylight basement!  My space will be about 3 times the size of what I have now and will also have its own full sized kitchen and giant bathroom.  One of the rooms will become my little ones play room and tv room.  Of course the biggest thing in there will be my long arm, but I should have enough room to add an embroidery machine.  (this whole idea started because I told hubby I wanted an embroidery machine and he told me I had to find a place to put it first!)


Back to photobucket to see if the pictures will upload....after my 4th try...sigh...




Nini


----------



## bear_mom

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



Those are all great. I love the beach dress, those will be some cute pictures. I love looking at all the Christmas outfits since we are planning a trip for next year.



GrammaBelle said:


> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and full circle view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!




CUTE!!!

Emily


----------



## NiniMorris

Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.

This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.

I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.









While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!






OK...back to sewing!

Nini


----------



## Camping Griswalds

NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini



I just love the aoutograph  quilt idea!  How did you do it? Meaning I don't understand the freezer backed paper.  I would love to make one for my daughter!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

DISER FRIEND HELP NEEDED!!


Does anyone have good clipart for the Princess and the Frog movie?  I want the animals.  Or is there a machine design out there?  if so, can I have links please???


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:



All really cute, but I love this.



GrammaBelle said:


>



Love it.  I think I will be able to start my first VIDA next week.  Right after I finish my first Olivia.



CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!



Great job Sue.

And your DD looks so cute.



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Rabbit shirt, from Winnie the Pooh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more, but can't get photos to upload to photobucket.



Very cute stuff, and I cant believe you made your DH's shirt at the last minute.  It looks great.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


>



Great job.


----------



## NiniMorris

Camping Griswalds said:


> I just love the aoutograph  quilt idea!  How did you do it? Meaning I don't understand the freezer backed paper.  I would love to make one for my daughter!



Simple...just make your squares of white on white fabric, then take plain old freezer paper (the kind you get in the grocery store), and iron the 'plasticy' (actually is waxed paper on the back) side to the wrong side of the fabric.  This gives you the stability needed to be able to sign the fabric. You can either use fabric markers or fabric paint pens.  The fabric markers give you a smoother 'line'.  Then, just make sure you have a small clipbnoard for the characters to bear down on.  I used plastic bags to store them in.  One for signed and one for unsigned.

One thing I would do differently is to mark each signature with a date and place.  I have 5 Mickey Mouse, and don't remember which one was from which place!  One the girls' I am wanting to use fabric from the dress they were wearing at the time they got the autograph!

You can actually iron on the freezer paper and then cut out the squares, but I cut out all the squares and then ironed on freezer paper squares to that.  I didn't want to mess up my good scissors with the paper cutting...but I doubt it would have mattered that much! 

Let me know if you have any further questions.  It really was a fun project!

Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


So adorable!!! 



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dorothy costume that I ended up making a pattern for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Violet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Rabbit shirt, from Winnie the Pooh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more, but can't get photos to upload to photobucket.


Love your Mickey/Minnie ginger breads!!!  So cute!  Your Dorothy is so cute!  You did an awesome job on your DH lion.  Love Rabbit too!

Hope your DD recovers quickly!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> I hope you'll be posting pics of your studio- and I can't wait to see the autograph quilt you did- my DH wants me to do one for each kiddo on our June trip; I'm a bit scared as I am less than an expert quilter; I've made, let me thing, oh yeah, 1-and a half. But we don't want yet another autograph book, don't have anywhere to put a bunch of new framed pics, and can't do pillowcases because my DS has nosebleeds at least once a week.  So I think I'm going to have to figure out the quilt thing. gulp.  I think you said that you starched the squares and put stabilizer on the back?  And used fabric markers?  Is that right?  If not, can you let me know what you did so I can try very hard not to completely screw them up?
> Thanks!
> Nicole


Not to discourage you from the quilts but....last year my DS had the characters sign a T-shirt.



snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.


How cute!!!  Won't be long before your model is here!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini



That quilt is wonderful!!!  Love the tree skirt too!  Hope things work out well for the boys.


----------



## woodkins

NiniMorris said:


> Simple...just make your squares of white on white fabric, then take plain old freezer paper (the kind you get in the grocery store), and iron the 'plasticy' (actually is waxed paper on the back) side to the wrong side of the fabric.  This gives you the stability needed to be able to sign the fabric. You can either use fabric markers or fabric paint pens.  The fabric markers give you a smoother 'line'.  Then, just make sure you have a small clipbnoard for the characters to bear down on.  I used plastic bags to store them in.  One for signed and one for unsigned.
> 
> One thing I would do differently is to mark each signature with a date and place.  I have 5 Mickey Mouse, and don't remember which one was from which place!  One the girls' I am wanting to use fabric from the dress they were wearing at the time they got the autograph!
> 
> You can actually iron on the freezer paper and then cut out the squares, but I cut out all the squares and then ironed on freezer paper squares to that.  I didn't want to mess up my good scissors with the paper cutting...but I doubt it would have mattered that much!
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.  It really was a fun project!
> 
> Nini



Love this idea & your quilt came out beautiful! I am thinking of trying this for our Dec. trip. What size squares did you use (prior to sewing them)?


----------



## hollybearsmom

Nini - that is a beautiful tree skirt!  i love the playful design on it!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Simple...just make your squares of white on white fabric, then take plain old freezer paper (the kind you get in the grocery store), and iron the 'plasticy' (actually is waxed paper on the back) side to the wrong side of the fabric.  This gives you the stability needed to be able to sign the fabric. You can either use fabric markers or fabric paint pens.  The fabric markers give you a smoother 'line'.  Then, just make sure you have a small clipbnoard for the characters to bear down on.  I used plastic bags to store them in.  One for signed and one for unsigned.
> 
> One thing I would do differently is to mark each signature with a date and place.  I have 5 Mickey Mouse, and don't remember which one was from which place!  One the girls' I am wanting to use fabric from the dress they were wearing at the time they got the autograph!
> 
> You can actually iron on the freezer paper and then cut out the squares, but I cut out all the squares and then ironed on freezer paper squares to that.  I didn't want to mess up my good scissors with the paper cutting...but I doubt it would have mattered that much!
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.  It really was a fun project!
> 
> Nini



That is a great idea!  I love your quilt.  I wish I had known about this before we went.  Maybe for next time. While on the subject of little "short cuts"...do you do t-shirt quilts and is there an easy way to stabilize the t-shirt fabric before sewing onto the quilt.  What do I back them with?  Any other suggestions?  I hand-quilt a lot but have never done a t-shirt quilt and a friend has asked me to make one.

Anita


----------



## NiniMorris

woodkins said:


> Love this idea & your quilt came out beautiful! I am thinking of trying this for our Dec. trip. What size squares did you use (prior to sewing them)?



I think I started with a 7 x 7 .  I wanted to trim them to a 6 x 6, but some of the characters signed into the 'edges'.  Next time I will use masking tape to define my seams!  LOL


Now, I've REALLY got to get off thei computer and get to work!!!!!
Nini


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thw quilt is great - we signed pillowcases this past trip - it was our first autograph trip. Our next trip will be one pillowcase for Evie. the older 2 DD did the pillowcases on the last trip.


----------



## sweetstitches

ireland_nicole said:


> Congrats!





VBAndrea said:


> Happy Gotcha Anniversary!  What a sweet baby.





Tweevil said:


> Awe!  I love babies!  Happy Gotcha Day!





tvgirlmin said:


> Theo was an absolutely adorable baby, and I bet he is handsome as ever at 6!  Congrats to your whole family!





lovesdumbo said:


> Congratulations!





teresajoy said:


> Awww, thanks for sharing!!!




Thanks everyone.  


Theresa, I hope Lydia is feeling better today.  I haven't read all the posts yet, if there's another update.




Granna4679 said:


> These are not Disney related but I thought I would post what I have been working on since we returned from Disney 2 wks ago.
> This is the front of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f the back John Deere.
> Now that these are out of the way, I can get started on my first Feliz (making 2 for my DGD's for Christmas photos)



Your overalls are fantastic!  Great job!



princesskayla said:


> I just started sewing for profit. I am in the beginning stages of trying to get somewhat of a business started. I started selling appliqued Turkey shirts with names underneath. I ended up selling 42 shirts!!!!  I didn't plan on selling that many!!! Each shirt takes about an hour and a half. Plus you can't walk away cause the machine will eat the shirt right up - I think it wants turkey too! So anyway I am swimming in applique turkeys and I have a 7 mo old. It has been hard and a lesson learned. Sell shirts with simple appliques!!!
> I have 10 more to finish as soon as possible. That doesn't even include ones for my kiddos. Poor things - they may not get a turkey shirt this year. Oh well. Sorry, I am excited about the business but I am a tad overwhelmed at the same time. Do any of yall feel that way sometimes?



Congratulations on starting your business.  How exciting!



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



What a great gift!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is the finished Jacket for Evie - I put ricrak and a button Mickey on the front to finish it. Evie really likes her jacket. She was giving Pluto kisses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back again I didn't do anymore to the back though.



Love the additions.


----------



## HeatherSue

Cibahwewah said:


> [quote/]
> 
> All I have are these pics...but here ya go!


Those are better!! That outfit is so pretty!! I love the green and purple together!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been here lurking...Big things for us. A job change, we moved (again) and the girls are both very busy with activities. I have been busy sewing. I don't remember if I posted this set or not...if so..sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone making any planet 51 stuff?..the movie comes out soon...groan..


Wow, it sounds like you have had a lot of big changes.  I hope everything's going well for you.    Love the Grinch outfit!



VBAndrea said:


>


WOW and WOW!!!!! Those are both fantastic!! You did such a great job on the appliques and on the shirt!  Wow!!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Is anyone on her going to WDW in January?  I'd love to meet and share some things Our dates are 1/23-1/30 at BLT.


I wish!! I am really itching to be planning a trip.  Alas, I have no idea when I'm going back.  



sweetstitches said:


>


Happy Gotcha day!!!!  He was such a precious little baby!!!



Granna4679 said:


>


Those are so sweet!!! I especially love the "Got Dirt" overalls!! 



tvgirlmin said:


>


That is such a cool idea! I love it!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


The ric rac and buttons were the perfect touch!! I love this jacket!!!  You should just be able to post it to my facebook fan page.  But, sometimes facebook is touchy and won't let you do anything!



PrincessMickey said:


> Has anyone used satin with flannel backing? I found a princess/castle print and thought it would make comfy easy fit pants. I've never used anything like it so I didn't buy it because I didn't know how easy it would be to work with.


I made Tessa a nightgown out of it and I was surprised at how easy it was to work with. I loved it!



froggy33 said:


>


My jaw literally dropped when I saw that gorgeous white dress!! WOW!!! I absolutely adore it!!!!  Everything it perfect! I especially love the It's a Small World outfit! Wow!



billwendy said:


> Okay - do you guys think this stitched out right? Did I do something wrong? It was done on a 4x4, which I asked the person if it was possible for me.....Do you think Pilgrim Minnie looks mad? and how the face peach color doesnt touch the black sides?  What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there anything special for taking embroidery stuff out? I stitched something on a sweatshirt UPSIDE DOWN!!!


I'd just like to point out that this *isn't*  my design!  
It very well could be that you are putting it on a sweatshirt and that's throwing off the lines.  It does look like maybe the designer resized everything except for the eyebrows.  They don't look like they're lined up right with the eyes.  But, that could be a stabilizer thing, too.  It's really hard to tell. I would suggest putting it on a piece of cotton fabric and then appliqueing that onto the sweatshirt.  It also looks like you're supposed to put white fabric behind the hat portion.  HTH!


----------



## HeatherSue

GrammaBelle said:


>


Everything looks wonderful! I especially like the ruffle butt vida- very pretty!  



CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


SOOO cute!! Sue does wonderful work!!



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick. Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:


I'm sorry to hear about your dog! 
Your costumes all look GREAT!!  So does the Rabbit applique!
The gingerbread appliques look very familiar!  Great minds think alike!  Here are mine.  I haven't put them on anything yet, though.










snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day


So cute!! I can't wait until your little model arrives!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini


That autograph quilt is wonderful!  What a clever idea!  Love the tree skirt, too!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

NiniMorris said:


> Simple...just make your squares of white on white fabric, then take plain old freezer paper (the kind you get in the grocery store), and iron the 'plasticy' (actually is waxed paper on the back) side to the wrong side of the fabric.  This gives you the stability needed to be able to sign the fabric. You can either use fabric markers or fabric paint pens.  The fabric markers give you a smoother 'line'.  Then, just make sure you have a small clipbnoard for the characters to bear down on.  I used plastic bags to store them in.  One for signed and one for unsigned.
> 
> One thing I would do differently is to mark each signature with a date and place.  I have 5 Mickey Mouse, and don't remember which one was from which place!  One the girls' I am wanting to use fabric from the dress they were wearing at the time they got the autograph!
> 
> You can actually iron on the freezer paper and then cut out the squares, but I cut out all the squares and then ironed on freezer paper squares to that.  I didn't want to mess up my good scissors with the paper cutting...but I doubt it would have mattered that much!
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.  It really was a fun project!
> 
> Nini




This just sounds so neat to me! And really inspiring.  My daughter just got into the autograph signings last trip.  We have a bunch of character meals planned, so it would be great to do for that!  What size squares would you reccomend?


----------



## HeatherSue

Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose! 
















Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*


----------



## Savannah's Mami

WOW!  I don't know how to sew but clicked on this link out of curiosity...You are all AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW! WOW! WOW!


----------



## sweetstitches

Granna4679 said:


> Shannalee724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh!!!!  So sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally had a couple of hours to look this poor baby over.  It was threaded right..it seems I needed to oil it!!!  It was rubbing strange and straining.  This was causing the thread to break, but was still being pulled from the spool, so it looked like the thread had just mysteriously came out of the lower looper.... Now that I know what was wrong, it makes so much sense!
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get an organizing buddy!  I spent longer looking for my machine oil than I did fixing and investigating the problem.  I need an organized studio!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you were able to figure out the problem and that nothing was broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, Jessica.  Everything is amazing!  I LOVE the beach dress; so elegant.  I also really like your German dress.  The appliques are so perfect.  That Mickey and Minnie must have taken forever.
> 
> Where are you going out of the country?
> 
> 
> 
> GrammaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've finally finished a Christmas dress (or skirt) for each of the 4 granddaughters that can walk
> 
> A Vida for the 4YO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a patchwork twirl for the dgd who is about a size 6 around, but a size 10 in length--I didn't want to chance a dress when she's in Kansas and I'm in Washington! (no elastic in the waist yet, going to Joann's in just a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and full circle view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now tried 3 of the patterns I wanted to practice before 12/10's trip to WDW--can't wait to see these on the actual granddaughters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very pretty; you're granddaughters are going to be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are funny....
> 
> On another note, we are finally getting around to building my sewing center. I have an L shape with an 8 foot counter meeting a 6 foot counter.  I have my serger, sewing machine, embroidery machine, TV and computer to put on it - how would you guys lay it out? And I still dont know how to store my fabric!!! Nini - I could use an organizer too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is going to be an amazing space!
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetstitches

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!



That is a really cute dress, and your daughter is adorable too.



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =) Tons going on, like lots of projects at work, our DOG was stolen (and found), ttc and no luck, and now dd is super sick.  Anyway! Here are some photos of things I've made recently:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie gingerbread shirts, made four of the Mickey and three of the Minnie:



I'm glad you got your dog back and sorry that you babe is so sick.  Count me in group that's amazed at your ability to pull the lion costume together so quickly.  Love the group shot!



NiniMorris said:


> LOL... I have to use large amounts of machine oil on my longarm.  I buy it in bulk.  I could find the 'bulk refill' but not the actual small plastic 'oiler'.  Which of course was exactly WHERE it was supposed to have been, just covered up by something that was 'visiting!"  The only pieces of equipment I can routinely find are my serger, sewing machine, long arm and iron.  Everything else is hit or miss.
> 
> At least I get to move my studio after the first of the year...into a space that is much, much larger!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did manage to finish one of the autograph quilts from September.  Now I have to take pictures of it before they pick it up this morning.  From a distance, not too bad...up close...not my best work!
> 
> Nini



Lucky you!  Hope you post pictures when you're moved in.



ireland_nicole said:


> These are great!  I love your Wizard of Oz family.  I'm totally amazed  you were able to whip up your DH's so quickly.
> 
> 
> I hope you'll be posting pics of your studio- and I can't wait to see the autograph quilt you did- my DH wants me to do one for each kiddo on our June trip; I'm a bit scared as I am less than an expert quilter; I've made, let me thing, oh yeah, 1-and a half. But we don't want yet another autograph book, don't have anywhere to put a bunch of new framed pics, and can't do pillowcases because my DS has nosebleeds at least once a week.  So I think I'm going to have to figure out the quilt thing. gulp.  I think you said that you starched the squares and put stabilizer on the back?  And used fabric markers?  Is that right?  If not, can you let me know what you did so I can try very hard not to completely screw them up?
> Thanks!
> Nicole



My dd used to get a ton of nosebleeds.  The doctor put her on flonase, and they stopped immediately.


----------



## tvgirlmin

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!



Your DD is too cute!  Love her custom and so glad you guys had a great time!



Jennia said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but hopefully a few people will still remember me. =)
> 
> The Dorothy costume that I ended up making a pattern for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow:



Love your costumes!  I amazed at the quick one you made for DH - its awesome you were able to pull it all together like that!  And your daughter is such a cute dorothy!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so cool!  So, you print right on to the fabric?  it's not one of those iron ons?    Very cool!  I have always wanted a photo bag too but have never been able to afford one!  I may have to try this!  It would make great presents too!  All in all, was it expensive to make?



Not expensive at all - the photo fabric is actual fabric sheets your print on, not iron on.  I think they were about $10 for 7 sheets.  Pattern was $9.95.  I bought a yard of the fusible fleece and still have enough for another purse, and the rest was all scraps from around the house and interfacing I already had.  You could probably put it together for around $20 for the first one, if you had to buy everything fresh - the next ones would be much cheaper!



snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.



LOVE THIS!  Your girls are gonna look so cute this Christmas!



NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini



I am in awe - I want an autograph quilt now!  That is amazing!  And the tree skirt is just beautiful, too!  



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



So pretty, Heather!  Wish I had a baby to sew for now, too!  My baby is wearing a size 5!!!!

Gotta get off of here and start "sparkling" the house - my MIL arrives tomorrow from the east coast!!!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

snubie said:


> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.



Adorable!  And they will look even better with your model, when she gets here.  



NiniMorris said:


> Nicloe,
> 
> I sent you a PM
> 
> Don't worry...I will definitely post pictures of my new studio!  I'm still in the planning stages.  I will be going from the bonus room above our garage (with the sloped ceilings) to the full finished daylight basement!  My space will be about 3 times the size of what I have now and will also have its own full sized kitchen and giant bathroom.  One of the rooms will become my little ones play room and tv room.  Of course the biggest thing in there will be my long arm, but I should have enough room to add an embroidery machine.  (this whole idea started because I told hubby I wanted an embroidery machine and he told me I had to find a place to put it first!)
> 
> Nini



That sounds like an awesome space!




NiniMorris said:


> Nini



The quilt is very clever; I'm sure it will be a BIG hit.  Your tree skirt turned out beautiful!



HeatherSue said:


> Happy Gotcha day!!!!  He was such a precious little baby!!!



Thank you, Heather.



HeatherSue said:


>



I love your gingerbread Mickey!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



Adorable!


----------



## sweetstitches

tvgirlmin said:


> Gotta get off of here and start "sparkling" the house - my MIL arrives tomorrow from the east coast!!!!!




Hopefully that is a good thing.  



Here comes a shameless brag.  Some of you know this from fb, but my 14-year-old left at 4:30 this morning to fly to Kansas City for the National Catholic Youth Conference.  She is one of 25 kids who will be the pit choir for the ENTIRE event, everything from opening ceremonies to closing mass, and will be singing in front of 25,000 kids!  I'm really proud of her.

It was still hard to send her off though.  She hasn't been nervous at all (at least not yet) but I'm a nervous wreck for her!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini


The quilt looks great -- I love the stitching detail.  And I absolutely adore the tree skirt.  I can tell a lot of work went into that.



HeatherSue said:


> WOW and WOW!!!!! Those are both fantastic!! You did such a great job on the appliques and on the shirt!  Wow!!


I have you to thank for the applique.  I could have never even attempting anything like it without your tutorial.  When I did my Jasmine applique I messed something up though and one of her arms is way too skinny.  Am I allowed to blame you for that?  I sadly didn't notice it until I had stitched around way too many other things on the applique and I surely don't have time to redo it.



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



Very cute!  I have no babes to bubble for either   I love your SB appliques.  I haven't peeked at what you have out lately (never mind that I don't have an embroidery machine ~ I still go look at your patterns periodically just to see how creative you've been!).

Alrighty,  I must either go sew or clean.  Just taking a quick lunch break.


----------



## Jennia

VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to grab the denim jacket and photo bag.  I really like the addition of the Mickey head and ric rac to the jacket -- it balances it out.  And the photo bag is so cool -- what a great idea for gifts.  I have seen photo pillows made as well.  I like the bag better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your appliques are awesome.  I have to do all of mine by hand as well and I have a very detailed one coming up next.  I so hope to get it done in a couple of days, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfits!  Love the gingerbread.  I wanted to do Mickey head snowmen for MVMCP but dd really likes Chip and Dale better so I think that's what it will end up being.
> 
> And I really like the Halloween costumes.  Too funny that dh *lost* his costume.  I'm amazed that you had enough fur sitting around to whip that up.


LOL, yeah I think he "lost" it on purpose, it was pretty bad! I don't normally have fur around, but my mom had found some in her garage from when I used to make teddy bears and had brought it over a few weeks before. 



teresajoy said:


> I love that dress! Your daughter looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you just whipped up your husband's costume so quickly! Good job!


Thanks, I was surprised myself lol! 


ireland_nicole said:


> These are great!  I love your Wizard of Oz family.  I'm totally amazed  you were able to whip up your DH's so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry.  But if they get in another bolt, I'll see if you still need some.



Thank you! 



snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.



So cute! 



NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini


Love the autograph quilt, but your tree skirt is amazing! 


tricia said:


> All really cute, but I love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  I think I will be able to start my first VIDA next week.  Right after I finish my first Olivia.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Sue.
> 
> And your DD looks so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute stuff, and I cant believe you made your DH's shirt at the last minute.  It looks great.



Thanks! I just traced one of his t-shirts, minus the sleeves, think the shirt took about five minutes total time, it was the lion hood that had me scrambling! 



lovesdumbo said:


> So adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Love your Mickey/Minnie ginger breads!!!  So cute!  Your Dorothy is so cute!  You did an awesome job on your DH lion.  Love Rabbit too!
> 
> Hope your DD recovers quickly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That quilt is wonderful!!!  Love the tree skirt too!  Hope things work out well for the boys.



Thanks! I hope she gets better soon, too. 



HeatherSue said:


> Everything looks wonderful! I especially like the ruffle butt vida- very pretty!
> 
> 
> SOOO cute!! Sue does wonderful work!!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your dog!
> Your costumes all look GREAT!!  So does the Rabbit applique!
> The gingerbread appliques look very familiar!  Great minds think alike!  Here are mine.  I haven't put them on anything yet, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That autograph quilt is wonderful!  What a clever idea!  Love the tree skirt, too!



LOL, I'd had the idea to make Mickey gingerbread but yours obviously inspired me. When I was looking for images, there wasn't anything that was quite "right" so I just adapted yours a bit to make it easier for me. I think it's pretty obvious from some of my wonky lines that I don't have a machine capable of embroidery, lol! 



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



So adorable! 



sweetstitches said:


> That is a really cute dress, and your daughter is adorable too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you got your dog back and sorry that you babe is so sick.  Count me in group that's amazed at your ability to pull the lion costume together so quickly.  Love the group shot!
> 
> 
> 
> My dd used to get a ton of nosebleeds.  The doctor put her on flonase, and they stopped immediately.



Thank you! It was quite a hassle with the dog, it's obvious he was stolen to be sold somewhere. They called the company he's chipped through, but not us (the chip company said that the people had tried to add a phone number to his information). Plus he was brushed/bathed, still had his collars on, but they'd taken all of his tags off. Very strange. 



tvgirlmin said:


> Your DD is too cute!  Love her custom and so glad you guys had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your costumes!  I amazed at the quick one you made for DH - its awesome you were able to pull it all together like that!  And your daughter is such a cute dorothy!
> 
> Gotta get off of here and start "sparkling" the house - my MIL arrives tomorrow from the east coast!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


I love this!  I really like the way she appliqued Minnie on the top!  And the peek-a-boo skirt.  I just got done doing one of these and they turn out so cute!!



Jennia said:


> AND I had to make a costume for DH, VERY last minute! He somehow "lost" the storebought costume and told me so an hour before we had to leave. I scraped together every single piece of fake fur and tan felt in our house to make his costume, lol! If I find our whole group photo, we also had the Wicked Witch, Tin Man, and Scarecrow:


Everything is so cute!  I can't believe you made that last minute!!  Our trips are SOOOO close!!  Can you believe it!  Are you finishing everything up!?



VBAndrea said:


> The feliz is gorgeous!  I would have never thought of making a dress for a portrait session at Disney.  Hopefully you'll post the photos once you get back (hint,hint!).
> 
> All your appliques are awesome.  I have to do all of mine by hand as well and I have a very detailed one coming up next.  I so hope to get it done in a couple of days, but time will tell.
> 
> I really like the MK patchwork skirt and the Epcot outfit as well.  Love what you did with the ribbon on the Epcot one.


Thank you!  The feliz really flows.  We're all going to be wearing white, tan, or black for the beach pics...so hopefully they turn out nice!

The appliques do take a while (as I am sure your Winnie the Pooh one did).  The Minnie/Mickey did take a while, but I am getting pretty fast.  I just finished 4 pretty involved appliques that I will hopefully post later this evening!
I wanted the Epcot one to look kind of like a German dress with a tied top.  It was one of the easier dresses to make, but gets so many compliments!  

I'll keep an eye out for your group while we're there!  It's coming up fast!!



snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet


These are soooo cute!  I will definitely be purchasing that pattern after I get done with all my Disney sewing!  



eeyore3847 said:


> my favorite!! Love it!!!



Thank you!!



bear_mom said:


> Those are all great. I love the beach dress, those will be some cute pictures. I love looking at all the Christmas outfits since we are planning a trip for next year.


Thanks!!  I really didn't do a lot of Christmas ones.  Actually the only one is for MVMCP.  I do have a satin one (non Disney) with a great hooded capulet(sp??) that I made for a wedding last December (when my DD was 6 months!!) that still fits!  I might bring it just in case for Santa.



NiniMorris said:


>


I love both of these!!  I'm not really a quilter, but I might try the autographs for our upcoming trip if I can find the time.  I know that will take less prep time than an actual autograph book.  And since my daughter is only 16 months, it will be more appropriate!



tricia said:


> All really cute, but I love this.


Thank you!


HeatherSue said:


> My jaw literally dropped when I saw that gorgeous white dress!! WOW!!! I absolutely adore it!!!!  Everything it perfect! I especially love the It's a Small World outfit! Wow!


Thank you!  I really think it is the fabric that made it work.  It's a very flowy guaze fabric.  A LOT of that fabric!!  It took just shy of 3 yards to make a size one!!  I'm going to go broke when she gets bigger!!



sweetstitches said:


> Wow, Jessica.  Everything is amazing!  I LOVE the beach dress; so elegant.  I also really like your German dress.  The appliques are so perfect.  That Mickey and Minnie must have taken forever.
> 
> Where are you going out of the country?


Thanks!  The Mickey and Minnie did take a while!!  All of my applique designs end up VERY intricate!  I am getting ready to work on a Lion King that may take forever!!!

We are going to St. Johns, USVI over Thanksgiving.  It's going to be a 4 day whorl wind trip! My mother-in-law is taking all her kids down.  We are staying in an amazing rental house!  I am really excited, except it will be the very first time I am away from my daughter (16 months)!!  I truly would be okay with not going.  I know she will be safe (my folks are staying with her) and that I will probably enjoy the peace, but I am pretty sad about it!
Okay, enough sounding like an ungrateful person!  I am going to paradise!  Maybe I'll see Kenny Chesney!


----------



## jham

I'm falling behind again but I did scroll through a bit and WOW!  Some gorgeous stuff everyone!  I hate getting behind!  I hate lumping everyone together, but sometimes I must!  I did a lot of "oooh" and "aaahhh"-ing scrolling through photos!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


>



Love the designs Heather, but does anyone else notice that it looks like Mickey had a little accident  in his shorts?  (Just the placement of the mickey head fabric, I know, but it is still )



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



Those are so cute.  One of the girls at work has a new granddaughter, so I may have to buy this.


----------



## coteau_chick

I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.








Now on to something else......


----------



## ireland_nicole

CallMeKel77 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous 8 day vacay to WDW and I just HAD to post the FABULOUS custom the wonder* ibesue* made for my DD.
> I adored it and got so many compliments on it! Even Cinderella herself took the time out to compliment my DD on how beautiful it was!


Beautiful!!  Both the dress and the model!


snubie said:


> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...zes-Preemie-NB-3m-6m-9m-12m-18m-24-months.htm
> 
> A cute bubble romper for the littlest ones in our lives.
> No Model yet
> One side for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other side made to match big sisters Christmas outfit.


The girls are going to look gorgeous!



NiniMorris said:


> Ok, here goes.  I think they uploaded right.
> 
> This is the Autograph quilt for my DIL's nephew.  He is 18 months and went with us to WDW back in September.  He has been living with my DS and DIL since July and is going to live with his mother in a halfway house for Moms that have had drug problems.  Mom has been clean and sober for 2 months now and the boys (9 months and 18 months) are going to live with her tomorrow.
> 
> I used the autograph squares that were signed onto freezer backed white print fabrics.  On this one they were signed with fabric paint pens.  The other fabric squares were leftover fabrics used to make their Tshirts and the girls' dresses.  I used primarily the fabrics from Animal Kingdom in an attempt to make them not too girly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the pics!  I love the quilt and the tree skirt is perfect!



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



So, so cute!  I wish I had a baby too... mine are way too big.



coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.



Great idea!  Sorry about the surgery though.  I would definitely use snaps instead of velcro.  1st they won't be uncomfortable to lay on if they get caught under her, second, they won't come undone unless you want them to- this is especialyl important because you don't want to inadvertantly pull IV tubing.  Finally, I would recommend not using one of your custom gowns until after the surgery.  As soon as she's out of recovery, you can change her into it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp286/carol7198/IMG_9374.jpg
> Now on to something else......[/QUOTE]
> 
> SO cute! I love the fabric choices!


----------



## GrammaBelle

NiniMorris said:


> I KNEW I wasn't crazy...I cannot for the life of me get the ruffles on the VIda to come out right!!! Can you share any words of wisdom on that?
> 
> Nini



Nini, I'm not sure they're words of wisdom, I just kind of felt my way through it. I started out by sewing each ruffle on upside down and then flipping them over and topstitching them, but I got tired of that in a hurry!  So I decided to do that to the top one, and put the lower ones far enough under that the serged tops wouldn't show unless DGD gets crazy!  Since the dress is for a 4yo I didn't worry too much about making it perfect--I just really like the ruffle look and plan to do either a ruffled Vida or Feliz for each of the 4 girls for WDW next winter.
First I figured out how many ruffles I wanted, then did math (which I hate) to come up with the size for the ruffle pieces.  the first time I forgot to take into consideration the hems and the amount of each ruffle that would either be folded over or hidden under the ruffle above!  Luckily I hadn't cut all the fabric before I remembered.  I measured the width of the piece they were going on, and did the ruffles between 1 1/2 and 2x fullness.  I sewed the ruffles on the center back panel before attaching the sides, so the edges would be caught in the seam.
Let me know if you need any other details!


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.





I remember you!!!! I hope all goes well with Gracie in the hospital


----------



## coteau_chick

[QUOTE



Great idea!  Sorry about the surgery though.  I would definitely use snaps instead of velcro.  1st they won't be uncomfortable to lay on if they get caught under her, second, they won't come undone unless you want them to- this is especialyl important because you don't want to inadvertantly pull IV tubing.  Finally, I would recommend not using one of your custom gowns until after the surgery.  As soon as she's out of recovery, you can change her into it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks.  My SIL is a nurse and she said the same thing about waiting to put it on her after she comes out of recovery.  I am blessed because my SIL and Niece are nurses and they are both working when Gracie will be in the hospital so they will be her nurses.  It should help her stress level with her "Sugar" and " Honey" taking care of her.  She had a bacterial infection in her throat that dropped into her lungs causing bacterial pneumonia, last Christmas.  She was in the hospital for almost a week.  She is very scared so I am just trying to think of creative distractions, if you know what I mean.  Thanks again.


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> I remember you!!!! I hope all goes well with Gracie in the hospital



Of course I remember you too.  Grace wore her dress you made her again the other day.  She loves her minnie mouse dress.  I am just looking forward to staying away from the doctors office for a long time God willing.  Everytime she is sick it is her tonsils.


----------



## HeatherSue

VBAndrea said:


> I have you to thank for the applique.  I could have never even attempting anything like it without your tutorial.  When I did my Jasmine applique I messed something up though and one of her arms is way too skinny.  Am I allowed to blame you for that?  I sadly didn't notice it until I had stitched around way too many other things on the applique and I surely don't have time to redo it.


I suppose since you gave me credit, you can blame me for that wonky arm, too.  



Jennia said:


> LOL, I'd had the idea to make Mickey gingerbread but yours obviously inspired me. When I was looking for images, there wasn't anything that was quite "right" so I just adapted yours a bit to make it easier for me. I think it's pretty obvious from some of my wonky lines that I don't have a machine capable of embroidery, lol!


I thought I'd be able to find a Gingerbread Mickey/Minnie image, but I couldn't find one.  So, I drew them myself.  I'm glad you liked them!  I thought the lines on yours looked good!



froggy33 said:


> We are going to St. Johns, USVI over Thanksgiving.  It's going to be a 4 day whorl wind trip! My mother-in-law is taking all her kids down.  We are staying in an amazing rental house!  I am really excited, except it will be the very first time I am away from my daughter (16 months)!!  I truly would be okay with not going.  I know she will be safe (my folks are staying with her) and that I will probably enjoy the peace, but I am pretty sad about it!
> Okay, enough sounding like an ungrateful person!  I am going to paradise!  Maybe I'll see Kenny Chesney!


That sounds lovely!  I'm sure you're going to miss your daughter.  But, try to have fun with it!  Easier said than done, I know. 



tricia said:


> Love the designs Heather, but does anyone else notice that it looks like Mickey had a little accident  in his shorts?  (Just the placement of the mickey head fabric, I know, but it is still )




Honestly, I did notice that!   A very unfortunate placement of that fabric! 



coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.



I remember you!   back! I'm sorry Gracie needs surgery.  I'll pray that she recovers quickly.


----------



## Jennia

froggy33 said:


> I love this!  I really like the way she appliqued Minnie on the top!  And the peek-a-boo skirt.  I just got done doing one of these and they turn out so cute!!
> 
> 
> Everything is so cute!  I can't believe you made that last minute!!  Our trips are SOOOO close!!  Can you believe it!  Are you finishing everything up!?
> 
> 
> Thank you!  The feliz really flows.  We're all going to be wearing white, tan, or black for the beach pics...so hopefully they turn out nice!
> 
> The appliques do take a while (as I am sure your Winnie the Pooh one did).  The Minnie/Mickey did take a while, but I am getting pretty fast.  I just finished 4 pretty involved appliques that I will hopefully post later this evening!
> I wanted the Epcot one to look kind of like a German dress with a tied top.  It was one of the easier dresses to make, but gets so many compliments!
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your group while we're there!  It's coming up fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  I really didn't do a lot of Christmas ones.  Actually the only one is for MVMCP.  I do have a satin one (non Disney) with a great hooded capulet(sp??) that I made for a wedding last December (when my DD was 6 months!!) that still fits!  I might bring it just in case for Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to St. Johns, USVI over Thanksgiving.  It's going to be a 4 day whorl wind trip! My mother-in-law is taking all her kids down.  We are staying in an amazing rental house!  I am really excited, except it will be the very first time I am away from my daughter (16 months)!!  I truly would be okay with not going.  I know she will be safe (my folks are staying with her) and that I will probably enjoy the peace, but I am pretty sad about it!
> Okay, enough sounding like an ungrateful person!  I am going to paradise!  Maybe I'll see Kenny Chesney!



No, I CAN'T believe how fast it's coming up lol! I'm in a bit of a panic trying to finish everything, plus now it looks like my DH won't be going since he was offered a very lucrative job opportunity that starts Dec 1 (another reason I'm stressed out). 



coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.



Poor baby, I hope the surgery goes well for her! I'll bet she's going to be much happier in her own custom gowns vs those flimsy icky things that the hospital gives you. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......



Cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> I'm falling behind again but I did scroll through a bit and WOW!  Some gorgeous stuff everyone!  I hate getting behind!  I hate lumping everyone together, but sometimes I must!  I did a lot of "oooh" and "aaahhh"-ing scrolling through photos!


I am right there with ya!  I try to come by each day but I just look and forget to say how nice everything is.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......


I just love that pattern.  I plan to do it for my size in June.  Great job.



coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.


I hope all goes well for the surgery and she is feeling better soon.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Here comes a shameless brag.  Some of you know this from fb, but my 14-year-old left at 4:30 this morning to fly to Kansas City for the National Catholic Youth Conference.  She is one of 25 kids who will be the pit choir for the ENTIRE event, everything from opening ceremonies to closing mass, and will be singing in front of 25,000 kids!  I'm really proud of her.
> 
> It was still hard to send her off though.  She hasn't been nervous at all (at least not yet) but I'm a nervous wreck for her!


You have bragging rights! that is wonderful Mary Ann!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I finally had a couple of hours to look this poor baby over.  It was threaded right..it seems I needed to oil it!!!  It was rubbing strange and straining.  This was causing the thread to break, but was still being pulled from the spool, so it looked like the thread had just mysteriously came out of the lower looper.... Now that I know what was wrong, it makes so much sense!
> Nini


Nini, Glad you got it fixed.  It took my a fishing box thing from the garage and use it for an organizer of little machine things.  Then I have plastic bins for ribbons, elastic, etc.  A dresser for patterns and all my fabric on the cardboard things from the fabric store.  It is hard to stay organized.


froggy33 said:


> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.


Wow, your work is amazing and super job.  You have been very very busy!


billwendy said:


>


Wendy, because you are my dear friend and I won't lie to you.  It does look a bit weird.  But this comes from the mom who makes Mickey with a tinker bell outfit on.  Don't listen to me and I hope you find a way to make it the way you want it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> While I am at it, I think I will try and post a picture of the infamous Tree Skirt.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted it, but they were happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...back to sewing!
> 
> Nini


Nini, that is just so pretty the trees skirt and I love your quilt.


----------



## angel23321

Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.

Thanks Andrea for dropping the shirt off today.  I can see the light at the end of the sewing tunnel.  I didn't get to do all the skirts I wanted but the girls love everything I've done so far. I promise pictures when we get back.  I've started packing what I finished so no pre-pictures.  Only 2 more sleeps as my daughter says!


----------



## bear_mom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......




Very Cute.

Emily


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......



I love this dress style!  Is it a pattern on YCMT?  Your fabrics look really nice together.  Great job!


----------



## snubie

angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.


I'll be honest, I cheat.  I use a store bought tshirt.
On this one, I just embroidered a frog to match the pants onto a Walmart shirt.


----------



## lori123

I buy plain T's on sale at Michaels or JoAnn - (usually around $2 each when they are on sale - and then I stock up)  Sometimes I just have them use them plain - and sometimes I will applique, sew some of the fabric on them or use and iron on patch!



angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.
> 
> Thanks Andrea for dropping the shirt off today.  I can see the light at the end of the sewing tunnel.  I didn't get to do all the skirts I wanted but the girls love everything I've done so far. I promise pictures when we get back.  I've started packing what I finished so no pre-pictures.  Only 2 more sleeps as my daughter says!


----------



## dogodisney

This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative. 
You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com 

I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then. 
front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Up close of back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Headband and arm covers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.


----------



## dogodisney

I'm not sure which day of our trip DGD will wear this: front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   closeup of vest from YCMT.com





Carla C's Peasant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pants are just from a standard pull on commercial pattern.


----------



## dogodisney

This is a commercial pattern for the top and CarlaC's Easy Fit pants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







back of pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think she'll wear this is Hoop Dee Doo.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just read on the budget board that Joann's and Michaels have the BF ads up.  Also I think the circuit cutter is on going to be on sale at Wally world.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

snubie said:


> I'll be honest, I cheat.  I use a store bought tshirt.
> On this one, I just embroidered a frog to match the pants onto a Walmart shirt.


You look so cute.  Isn't baby due any day now?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com
> 
> I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
> This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband and arm covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.




Great Cindy dress!  your 'gloves" turned out just fine too.


----------



## froggy33

Jennia said:


> No, I CAN'T believe how fast it's coming up lol! I'm in a bit of a panic trying to finish everything, plus now it looks like my DH won't be going since he was offered a very lucrative job opportunity that starts Dec 1 (another reason I'm stressed out).


Oh no!!  That's good about the opportunity, but no fun that he won't be able to go!  You will have extended family along though, right?  That will at least help!  I understand the hurry!  I work all day, then spend the evening with my daughter, so I don't get to sew until about 8pm.  That means late nights!!  I did play hooky from work on Monday to sew!!!  It was lovely!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, your work is amazing and super job.  You have been very very busy!


Thank you!  I have been busy and will be up until the day we leave I am sure!



dogodisney said:


> This is a commercial pattern for the top and CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll wear this is Hoop Dee Doo.


So cute!!  Love the other stuff too.  The easy fits are adorable!!  Ycmt.com is addicting!!


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  My little one has curly hair, but it doesn't always curl on it's own.  If I get it a little wet and hand curl it it does...otherwise it's a little kinky/frizzy.  Do any of you use anything special?  Like a special spritz product?  I'd like something easy to carry around so I can fix her hair when needed.
Thanks!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*





You're echoing my thoughts exactly!  This looks like a great pattern, I'm probably going to add it to my collection even though my baby is 4!  My girls always wore bubbles, I had 2 different ones for smocking...they still looked pretty and dressy, but didn't get stuck crawling around like they did in dresses.


----------



## dogodisney

I'm not sure what day she'll wear this. I'm thinking when we go to 50s Primetime.This Carla C's Stripwork Jumper and Easy fit pants.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  My little one has curly hair, but it doesn't always curl on it's own.  If I get it a little wet and hand curl it it does...otherwise it's a little kinky/frizzy.  Do any of you use anything special?  Like a special spritz product?  I'd like something easy to carry around so I can fix her hair when needed.
> Thanks!!



I've got a curly haired girl, but hers is tight ringlets that do curl on their own.  We learned long ago never to brush it dry, it makes more frizz.  John Frieda makes a whole line of products especially for curly girls, it's called Friz Ease, and it worked better for us than the expensive salon products...you can get it at Walmart.  You'll find that the adult products work better than the kid stuff, you need better conditioners than the kid stuff has.  When she was little and I wanted her curly we used a few drops of the serum, put it on your hands, rub together and then pat down her hair, do this when she's right out of the shower, then make the curls, and you'll probably keep good curls all day.  I never bothered, but you could keep the serum with you for touch ups.


----------



## froggy33

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got a curly haired girl, but hers is tight ringlets that do curl on their own.  We learned long ago never to brush it dry, it makes more frizz.  John Frieda makes a whole line of products especially for curly girls, it's called Friz Ease, and it worked better for us than the expensive salon products...you can get it at Walmart.  You'll find that the adult products work better than the kid stuff, you need better conditioners than the kid stuff has.  When she was little and I wanted her curly we used a few drops of the serum, put it on your hands, rub together and then pat down her hair, do this when she's right out of the shower, then make the curls, and you'll probably keep good curls all day.  I never bothered, but you could keep the serum with you for touch ups.


Thanks!  That's good to know about the adult vs. children's products.  Kenzie's can curl on it's own, but not always.  She sometimes gets this crazy curl right below her cow-lick on the back of her head.  I sure hope she grows into her crazy hair!! I did buy a children's conditioner that seems to help a bit.  But, since we take our baths at night we usually brush in the morning and yes it does get frizzy.  We'll try wetting it in the morning and then adding the serum!  Thanks!!


----------



## dogodisney

This is just made from commercial patterns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my DGD(6) that I have been making evreything for.


froggy33, she has curly hair too. What I use on her to help  make combing easier si I mix a little of Johnson and Johnson's Easy comb conditioner with some water in a spray bottle.

Thank you all for the compliments. I have a few more things to post but I haven't taken pictures of them yet and they're not Disney or patterns fro YCMT.com.


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessMickey said:


> Has anyone used satin with flannel backing? I found a princess/castle print and thought it would make comfy easy fit pants. I've never used anything like it so I didn't buy it because I didn't know how easy it would be to work with.



I haven't used this, but I know that with satin sleepwear, you need to wear them very loose, so the seams don't rip. The satin back may be more sturdy. 



angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.
> 
> Thanks Andrea for dropping the shirt off today.  I can see the light at the end of the sewing tunnel.  I didn't get to do all the skirts I wanted but the girls love everything I've done so far. I promise pictures when we get back.  I've started packing what I finished so no pre-pictures.  Only 2 more sleeps as my daughter says!



I saw a really cute pattern in a quilt shop, they looked like easy fit pants and a bowling shirt. Except on the girls version, they had ruffles on pockets and the hem. Other wise, I usually just buy tshirts.


----------



## ireland_nicole

dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com
> 
> I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
> This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband and arm covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.





dogodisney said:


> I'm not sure which day of our trip DGD will wear this: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of vest from YCMT.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C's Peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants are just from a standard pull on commercial pattern.





dogodisney said:


> This is a commercial pattern for the top and CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll wear this is Hoop Dee Doo.





dogodisney said:


> I'm not sure what day she'll wear this. I'm thinking when we go to 50s Primetime.This Carla C's Stripwork Jumper and Easy fit pants.





dogodisney said:


> This is just made from commercial patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DGD(6) that I have been making evreything for.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the compliments. I have a few more things to post but I haven't taken pictures of them yet and they're not Disney or patterns fro YCMT.com.




These are all really cute!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Simple...just make your squares of white on white fabric, then take plain old freezer paper (the kind you get in the grocery store), and iron the 'plasticy' (actually is waxed paper on the back) side to the wrong side of the fabric.  This gives you the stability needed to be able to sign the fabric. You can either use fabric markers or fabric paint pens.  The fabric markers give you a smoother 'line'.  Then, just make sure you have a small clipbnoard for the characters to bear down on.  I used plastic bags to store them in.  One for signed and one for unsigned.
> 
> One thing I would do differently is to mark each signature with a date and place.  I have 5 Mickey Mouse, and don't remember which one was from which place!  One the girls' I am wanting to use fabric from the dress they were wearing at the time they got the autograph!
> 
> You can actually iron on the freezer paper and then cut out the squares, but I cut out all the squares and then ironed on freezer paper squares to that.  I didn't want to mess up my good scissors with the paper cutting...but I doubt it would have mattered that much!
> 
> Let me know if you have any further questions.  It really was a fun project!
> 
> Nini



I would love to try this too. Thanks for the directions! 



HeatherSue said:


> Carla and Jennifer Paganelli have another new pattern on ycmt called the Carly Bubble!  It's such a fun little pattern to put together.   It's reversible and requires NO hand sewing at all!  It went together quick and easy! I made this one as a present for one of my pregnant friends.  I used some of the designs from my new Sleeping Beauty set and made it pink on one side and blue on the other- in honor of Briar Rose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wish I had my own baby to make bubbles for.  *sigh*



Heather I just love this little outfit!!! Your new Sleeping Beauty set it SOOOOO pretty! I loooove the Sleeping Beauty Castle, you don't see that digitized often!  



Savannah's Mami said:


> WOW!  I don't know how to sew but clicked on this link out of curiosity...You are all AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOW! WOW! WOW!



Hi ANA!!!!  Nice to see you about these parts!



coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.



I'm so sorry Gracie will nneed surgery!!    I love the idea of custom hospital gowns!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


I love that dress! It's so cute! 



angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.
> 
> Thanks Andrea for dropping the shirt off today.  I can see the light at the end of the sewing tunnel.  I didn't get to do all the skirts I wanted but the girls love everything I've done so far. I promise pictures when we get back.  I've started packing what I finished so no pre-pictures.  Only 2 more sleeps as my daughter says!


I use Carla's Raglan top or the Portrait Peasant top.


dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com
> 
> I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
> This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband and arm covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.



You know how to make an entrance!!!! All your stuff is amazing!!! I would love to see some bigger pictures though.     I love the Hoop De Do outfit!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  My little one has curly hair, but it doesn't always curl on it's own.  If I get it a little wet and hand curl it it does...otherwise it's a little kinky/frizzy.  Do any of you use anything special?  Like a special spritz product?  I'd like something easy to carry around so I can fix her hair when needed.
> Thanks!!



As Lydia will let you know NEVER NEVER NEVER leave home for vacation without conditioner!!! I seriously do NOT know what I was thinking when we went to Disney in October! It was a complete nightmare to comb her hair!  I am sure the people in the next room thought I was torturing her!  So, I have promised her to never leave home without conditioner again, and if I do, I will beg my dear friend to bring me some! (Hi LivnDisney!  )  When we got back to the Marriot in Detroit, I used up 6 of the little bottles of condtioner in her hair trying to get it soft and combable again!  Other than that, we like a little spray bottle with water and just a little bit of conditioner in it. It freshens her curls and keeps the frizzies away fairly well.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> As Lydia will let you know NEVER NEVER NEVER leave home for vacation without conditioner!!! I seriously do NOT know what I was thinking when we went to Disney in October! It was a complete nightmare to comb her hair!  I am sure the people in the next room thought I was torturing her!  So, I have promised her to never leave home without conditioner again, and if I do, I will beg my dear friend to bring me some! (Hi LivnDisney!  )  When we got back to the Marriot in Detroit, I used up 6 of the little bottles of condtioner in her hair trying to get it soft and combable again!  Other than that, we like a little spray bottle with water and just a little bit of conditioner in it. It freshens her curls and keeps the frizzies away fairly well.



 OOOH That poor girl!!!! I would have brought conditioner right over.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> OOOH That poor girl!!!! I would have brought conditioner right over.




I really wish I would have asked you! When you asked me if you could pick anything up for me, I almost asked for some! I didn't want to bother you though!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hurry up and come back already so I can meet you...I was sick last time...


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I really wish I would have asked you! When you asked me if you could pick anything up for me, I almost asked for some! I didn't want to bother you though!



Did you see Davey is going to be in Epcot in May next year?


----------



## CastleCreations

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......



You are a terrible influence...of course I had to run and buy the pattern now...LOL. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## kidneygirl

froggy33 said:


> Whew! It's been pretty slow on here all day, so I thought I would help it along.  I have a number of outfits finished, I just needed to take the time to put them in photobucket!
> We're headed to DW Dec 5-12, 9 adults and 1 little girl.  Of course, as you all know she must coordinate with our daily plans!!  She's only 16 months so she's really easy to sew for and my fabric goes a long way (except with the feliz!!) Here's what I have done so far.  All appliques are "by hand".
> Feliz for the GF beach photo shoot.  I got this idea from the dress like this from the Sew Beautiful Magazine someone posted a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit for Magic Kingdom: (patchwork skirt and CarlaC's raglan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet for Epcot and Biergarten.  I was going for a "German" look.  The applique says "It's a small world"  I CASED ideas from another dress I saw on here quite a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress for MVMCP.  I modified CarlaC's a-line top and totally guessed on how to make a skirt similar to the one LisZoe has shown on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simply sweet with patchwork skirt.  I used Jham's idea for the patches, making each rows 1.5X the size of the previous.  Makes it really easy to gather by hand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, not Disney, but CarlaC!!  I made her portrait peasant dress and added a sash for a wedding we went to.  I also made the petti for underneath it (I'll use it at Disney too).  It needs to be shortened a bit, so that goes on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!  I'll post more as i get them done!  I have 18 days left (4 of which I'll be out of the country!!!)!!!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> ETA:  I did resize all of them.  Hopefully they fix!



I love all of the outfits!!  I'll definitely keep an eye out for you while we're there.  We'll be a group of me, DH, DD (3 1/2), DS (11 months), and my parents.  I made a couple of outfits that I haven't posted here yet, as well as stroller strap covers, so I'll try to get them posted soon.

And, I took everyone's advice and added DS's birthday celebration to our Crystal Palace ADR.  I'm thinking of making a bib with a #1 on top of a Mickey head applique for DS to wear for his celebration.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

CastleCreations said:


> You are a terrible influence...of course I had to run and buy the pattern now...LOL. I can't wait to try it!



Thank you everyone for the compliments! It is a VERY EASY dress to make - at least I thought so. It went to gether very quickly - If I didn't stop yesterday I would have had it done in a couple hours. The ruffler I got for the Babylock helps tremendously! I keep praying this one doesn't break - I broke 3 of the generic ones on my old Singer. This was the first time I used the ruffler with my new "baby" and the first dress I made on the new "baby" too. I am cutting out pattern pieces out of posterboard for the feliz - I don't exactly understand all the directions on the feliz so I have the sew-a-long bookmarked! Wish me luck!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Did you see Davey is going to be in Epcot in May next year?



No, I didn't see that! When will he be there?? I was toying around with the idea of going in April or February, but I may have to scrap that idea!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hurry up and come back already so I can meet you...I was sick last time...




I'm so sorry to hear you were sick!


----------



## teresajoy

Lydia update:

Lydia woke up this morning with a temp of 98.4, which is higher than the normal for her, but below fever level. 

But, this afternoon, she was acting kind of funny and very tired. I took her temperature awhile ago, but she decided to head out to the kitchen with the thermometer in her mouth. It was a non mercury glass thermometer. Was... Well, it fell and broke! When I picked it up, it was showing a fever again. I'm not sure if the breaking could have caused that or not. I sent Brian out to buy a new thermometer, and he just walked in the door, so I'm going to check it again. 

She will NOT be happy if we miss Pizza Night AGAIN!


----------



## coteau_chick

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/hospitalgown.php


This is the link I got my hospital gown pattern from.  I don't know what is up with it but right now I realize why it is free.  I wasted the last of my storybook character fabric and my fancy nancy fabric.  The arm holes are too small.  I made the child's small because the Med.  Lrg. was too big.  I don't know what the heck I did wrong.  I should have measured the paper pattern on Grace.  I could fiddled with it before I WASTED my favorite fabric.  Boo hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  Can someone look at the pattern and tell me what I could do.  Grace isn't having surgery until Monday so I can try again.  I just don't want to waste any more time or fabric.  PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Waaaaaaaaaaaaa,  boooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo.


----------



## teresajoy

Fever is back.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> No, I didn't see that! When will he be there?? I was toying around with the idea of going in April or February, but I may have to scrap that idea!!
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you were sick!



http://www.davyjones.net/tours/index.html

May 7,8 and 9


----------



## teresajoy

coteau_chick said:


> http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/hospitalgown.php
> 
> 
> This is the link I got my hospital gown pattern from.  I don't know what is up with it but right now I realize why it is free.  I wasted the last of my storybook character fabric and my fancy nancy fabric.  The arm holes are too small.  I made the child's small because the Med.  Lrg. was too big.  I don't know what the heck I did wrong.  I should have measured the paper pattern on Grace.  I could fiddled with it before I WASTED my favorite fabric.  Boo hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!  Can someone look at the pattern and tell me what I could do.  Grace isn't having surgery until Monday so I can try again.  I just don't want to waste any more time or fabric.  PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Waaaaaaaaaaaaa,  boooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo.




I once made Lydia top with similar sleeves that were too tight. What I did is took the bottom seam out of the sleeve and then  slit open a little bit going down the side of the shirt, to make the armhole larger. The sleeves will be fluttery type sleeves and you put a narrow hem on each side where you took the seam out and down the side where you took out part of the seam. 

If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll to explain it better! 

Another thought would be to put an extra piece into the top at the shoulders, where you put the snaps to make it bigger.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> http://www.davyjones.net/tours/index.html
> 
> May 7,8 and 9



OOOH! That will work with the plans we have now!!! We get in on the 8th, although I'm trying to fanangle coming in on the 7th somehow. 


Obviously he noticed my absence from his concert this last year and is trying to make amends!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> OOOH! That will work with the plans we have now!!! We get in on the 8th, although I'm trying to fanangle coming in on the 7th somehow.
> 
> 
> Obviously he noticed my absence from his concert this last year and is trying to make amends!



He did mention he had not seen you in awhile


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, it looks like you can add our house as those with that dreaded piggie flu going around!

Had to take my DGD2 in today with a fever of 102.1 under the arm.  She tested positive for the flu.  Pediatrician feels it is the H1N1, but the test results won't be in for a few days.  (they normally don't test, but we have an at risk child at home).

Right now her fever is coming and going.  She can't hold anything down, and is just not 'herself'.  She feels miserable.  I get to keep her tonight since her mommy and daddy have to take the boys to their Mom tomorrow.  They can't be sick or they can't go...

It is going to be a long night around here!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like you can add our house as those with that dreaded piggie flu going around!
> 
> Had to take my DGD2 in today with a fever of 102.1 under the arm.  She tested positive for the flu.  Pediatrician feels it is the H1N1, but the test results won't be in for a few days.  (they normally don't test, but we have an at risk child at home).
> 
> Right now her fever is coming and going.  She can't hold anything down, and is just not 'herself'.  She feels miserable.  I get to keep her tonight since her mommy and daddy have to take the boys to their Mom tomorrow.  They can't be sick or they can't go...
> 
> It is going to be a long night around here!
> 
> Nini



Oh no! I feel for you! We are almost at a week fighting this horrible flu!   I hope you can keep her somewhat comfortable.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> He did mention he had not seen you in awhile



I figured as much. 

Hmm...looks like he will be 2 1/2 hours east of me in January....


----------



## disneymomof1

Enabler Alert, for anyone interested in owning a Cricut, Walmart just released their black friday ad and they have as a doorbuster the cricut expression for $188.00 and select cartridges for $20-30.  I want a cricut so badly so I think I may brave the crowds and try and get one.


----------



## dogodisney

ireland_nicole said:


> These are all really cute!





teresajoy said:


> You know how to make an entrance!!!! All your stuff is amazing!!! I would love to see some bigger pictures though.     I love the Hoop De Do outfit!!!



Thank you! I really enjoyed making everything. The next time I post pics, I won't make them so small. I didn't want to take up too much space since I was posting a lot of pics and since it was my first time posting over here, I didn't want to be too much of a space hog. 

I hope your daughter gets better soon.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

teresajoy said:


> digitized often!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ANA!!!!  Nice to see you about these parts!
> 
> .



Oh my goodness I am ADDICTED to this board ....BUT You ALL are AMAZINGLY talented!  Seriously makes me regret not learning how to sew.  I sat here today and just clicked and clicked and just saw the cutest outfits ever....my hat is off to ALL of you!!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneymomof1 said:


> Enabler Alert, for anyone interested in owning a Cricut, Walmart just released their black friday ad and they have as a doorbuster the cricut expression for $188.00 and select cartridges for $20-30.  I want a cricut so badly so I think I may brave the crowds and try and get one.



Good luck! You will love it. I lucked into one last year on clearance at a smaller Wal-Mart or I'd probably be right there with you! I can't believe I ever lived without one!


----------



## WDWAtLast

mom2rtk said:


> Good luck! You will love it. I lucked into one last year on clearance at a smaller Wal-Mart or I'd probably be right there with you! I can't believe I ever lived without one!



Coming out of lurkdom to say I love my cricut!!!  And there are several internet companies that have great prices on the cartridges - with or without a sale!


----------



## Cibahwewah

froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  My little one has curly hair, but it doesn't always curl on it's own.  If I get it a little wet and hand curl it it does...otherwise it's a little kinky/frizzy.  Do any of you use anything special?  Like a special spritz product?  I'd like something easy to carry around so I can fix her hair when needed.
> Thanks!!



I use the Johnson and Johnson "Buddies" detangling spray.  It's smoother/silkier and doesn't require as much spraying as the Suave Kids brand.  It helps the frizzies without looking like gel or greasy.  Also I use a very wide toothed comb (like a pick but a comb) or a plastic tipped bristle brush (actually a Little Mermaid brush from the Pop Century gift shop--I forgot a brush on our trip and DD would've had dreadlocks by the end of the week if I hadn't spent $9 on that brush--good thing it's turned out to be a great brush.)  I've had a friend recommend "Silken Child" which is an ethnic hair product sold at beauty supply stores.  I haven't tried it yet, but she swears by it.  Also a mom of one of the curly-headed girls in DDs preK class carries a spritz bottle of water in her purse and just spritzes her hair if it gets a little too wild.


----------



## ktaggie

disneymomof1 said:


> Enabler Alert, for anyone interested in owning a Cricut, Walmart just released their black friday ad and they have as a doorbuster the cricut expression for $188.00 and select cartridges for $20-30.  I want a cricut so badly so I think I may brave the crowds and try and get one.



Again, I am butting into your conversations so I hope you don't mind.  I love my Cricut and I got it last year on Black Friday.  I may have to check out which cartridges they have on sale.  You can do so much with the cricut.   

So I say Do IT!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I would love to try this too. Thanks for the directions!



Will you add that to the bookmarks?  I know I will be wanting to remember that for the future!


----------



## teresajoy

dogodisney said:


> Thank you! I really enjoyed making everything. The next time I post pics, I won't make them so small. I didn't want to take up too much space since I was posting a lot of pics and since it was my first time posting over here, I didn't want to be too much of a space hog.
> 
> I hope your daughter gets better soon.



Thank you, I am hoping that this flu will be over soon. I really think we are on the tail end of it. I hope!

Don't worry about posting too many pictures, there is no such thing on this thread! 



Savannah's Mami said:


> Oh my goodness I am ADDICTED to this board ....BUT You ALL are AMAZINGLY talented!  Seriously makes me regret not learning how to sew.  I sat here today and just clicked and clicked and just saw the cutest outfits ever....my hat is off to ALL of you!!



Stick with us, before you know it you will be sewing! 



Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!



Your daughter is ADORABLE!!! Even if she was cranky!!! Those eyes, just gorgeous! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Will you add that to the bookmarks?  I know I will be wanting to remember that for the future!



I was going to do that and got distracted. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## coteau_chick

teresajoy said:


> I once made Lydia top with similar sleeves that were too tight. What I did is took the bottom seam out of the sleeve and then  slit open a little bit going down the side of the shirt, to make the armhole larger. The sleeves will be fluttery type sleeves and you put a narrow hem on each side where you took the seam out and down the side where you took out part of the seam.
> 
> If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll to explain it better!
> 
> Another thought would be to put an extra piece into the top at the shoulders, where you put the snaps to make it bigger.



I am sorry to hear Lydia is not feeling well.  I know how frustrating that is.  I am sooooooooooooooo tired of Grace being sick.  She was in the hospital last Christmas and has caught every thing imaginable since.  I am so ready to go back to normal.  

Thanks for the tip.  I didn't even think of that.  I think I need to go dig the gowns out of the trash where I threw them when I had my little hissy fit earlier.  Thank God it is my sewing trash can only thread and material in it.  Whew.....................  I will try to add some fabric to the shoulder pieces.  I like that idea.  Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much.  I KNEW someone over here would help me.


----------



## MouseTriper

OMGOSH!!! While in the car tonight Taylor & I were talking about Christmas & she told me she really wants a Zhu Zhu Pet. Since I know these are sold out everywhere I told her that so many kids wanted them that I may not be able to find her one. *She told me NOT to worry because, "Santa does NOT have to buy them from a store, he MAKES his own"!!!!!!!*
Oh my goodness, my sweet girl. Now I REALLY need to find one (at normal price though @ten bucks). If anyone sees them in the store, please, please tell me!!!!!!!!


----------



## busy mommy

teresajoy said:


> Lydia update:
> 
> Lydia woke up this morning with a temp of 98.4, which is higher than the normal for her, but below fever level.
> 
> But, this afternoon, she was acting kind of funny and very tired. I took her temperature awhile ago, but she decided to head out to the kitchen with the thermometer in her mouth. It was a non mercury glass thermometer. Was... Well, it fell and broke! When I picked it up, it was showing a fever again. I'm not sure if the breaking could have caused that or not. I sent Brian out to buy a new thermometer, and he just walked in the door, so I'm going to check it again.
> 
> She will NOT be happy if we miss Pizza Night AGAIN!



I hope Lydia feels better soon.  Abbie was sick for three weeks in October.  I didn't think she was ever going to get better.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......


Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.




I also just finished this for a Big Give.


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



That zebra stripe is a favorite around here! I saw the Mickey head and thought maybe you were planning a trip.......


----------



## RSADP

Granna4679 said:


> Our 2nd night we went to Ohana for dinner...these were the dresses I made for the girls for that night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second full day was spent in Hollywood Studios.  Mia's favorite movie is Fox and the Hound so I made these overalls for her...again, I didn't get a picture of the back but they had puppy paws and the words "we will always be friends" appliqued on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wendy wore her Winnie the Pooh capri overalls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't put too many pictures.  I will try to upload more tonight and post a few more days tomorrow.  We were there 9 days so it is taking a while to get them all uploaded to photobucket.





OMG I love love love the Tod and Copper outfit! It's Dh and mine's all time favorite!  I want one for my DD now! GOTTA Learn how to sew!


----------



## froggy33

kidneygirl said:


> I love all of the outfits!!  I'll definitely keep an eye out for you while we're there.  We'll be a group of me, DH, DD (3 1/2), DS (11 months), and my parents.  I made a couple of outfits that I haven't posted here yet, as well as stroller strap covers, so I'll try to get them posted soon.


Great!  It's a big group of us going too.  Me, DH, DD (16 months), my parents, my brother and his wife, my DHs brother and his wife and DHs dad!!  I am so excited!!



Cibahwewah said:


> I use the Johnson and Johnson "Buddies" detangling spray.  It's smoother/silkier and doesn't require as much spraying as the Suave Kids brand.  It helps the frizzies without looking like gel or greasy.  Also I use a very wide toothed comb (like a pick but a comb) or a plastic tipped bristle brush (actually a Little Mermaid brush from the Pop Century gift shop--I forgot a brush on our trip and DD would've had dreadlocks by the end of the week if I hadn't spent $9 on that brush--good thing it's turned out to be a great brush.)  I've had a friend recommend "Silken Child" which is an ethnic hair product sold at beauty supply stores.  I haven't tried it yet, but she swears by it.  Also a mom of one of the curly-headed girls in DDs preK class carries a spritz bottle of water in her purse and just spritzes her hair if it gets a little too wild.



Thanks!  Her hair is pretty short right now, so I don't have a real problem with tangles yet, but I know I will someday.  I went to the store and bought John Frieda Frizz Ease curl spray.  It worked pretty well (on dry hair), and wasn't very gel/hairspray-like.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well, I have all the pieces cut out for Evangeline's feliz for Christmas. I just have not made up my mind yet if I am putting a ruffle around the bottom of the underdress or not yet. I have not made this pattern before & am a little nervous but the sew-a-long makes it look pretty easy. Hopefully I will get to sew some of it tomorrow before work and maybe some on Friday or Saturday. I know I can sew on Sunday though. I have been very strict about getting the girls in bed by 830pm the past couple days and I have to say it pays off in the sewing world!

Thank You Tom on the compliment on the Wrap Top Dress. Your Thanksgiving one looks great too! I am glad I could be a request for you!.  I have another to make for DD -She wants one made withthe Christmas CARS fabric I bought. I have 3 feliz dresses to make first I told her. Thankfully the WrapTopDress is pretty quick to put together.  G'night All!


----------



## froggy33

Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!

DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":





















And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:











Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!

Jessica


----------



## VBAndrea

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to something else......


Looks great!  I love the look of that pattern -- it's on my "to buy" list.



angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?  I'm going to make the girls some Christmas pj's (when we get back from Disney) and wondered what you used for the top.  TIA.
> 
> Thanks Andrea for dropping the shirt off today.  I can see the light at the end of the sewing tunnel.  I didn't get to do all the skirts I wanted but the girls love everything I've done so far. I promise pictures when we get back.  I've started packing what I finished so no pre-pictures.  Only 2 more sleeps as my daughter says!


Oh Phooey!  I wanted to see pics!!!  YW for the shirt.  I plan on using the portrait peasant top for pjs for dd.  For DS I just use a plain store bought t.  DD hasn't gotten any pjs yet, but I do have fabric purchased!



dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com
> 
> I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
> This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband and arm covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.





dogodisney said:


> I'm not sure which day of our trip DGD will wear this: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of vest from YCMT.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C's Peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants are just from a standard pull on commercial pattern.





dogodisney said:


> This is a commercial pattern for the top and CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll wear this is Hoop Dee Doo.


Wow you've been busy -- and you use commercial patterns!!!  Nice work!


froggy33 said:


> Hey all.  My little one has curly hair, but it doesn't always curl on it's own.  If I get it a little wet and hand curl it it does...otherwise it's a little kinky/frizzy.  Do any of you use anything special?  Like a special spritz product?  I'd like something easy to carry around so I can fix her hair when needed.
> Thanks!!


My daughter just has very long hair with her baby curls still at the bottom.  We wash at night and apply Paul Mitchell's Skinny Serum when hair is wet and comb it through.  In the morning I spray her with a mixture of Infusium and water.  This system just makes it easy to comb and keeps frizzies under control ~ sorry, I have no advice for sprucing up curls during the day.



dogodisney said:


> I'm not sure what day she'll wear this. I'm thinking when we go to 50s Primetime.This Carla C's Stripwork Jumper and Easy fit pants.


I think that would be perfect for Prime Time.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Fever is back.


Ugh!  I'm so sorry.  That girl needs to get better and stay better.  Poor thing.  I so fear my kids getting H1N1 immediately before our trip.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like you can add our house as those with that dreaded piggie flu going around!
> 
> Had to take my DGD2 in today with a fever of 102.1 under the arm.  She tested positive for the flu.  Pediatrician feels it is the H1N1, but the test results won't be in for a few days.  (they normally don't test, but we have an at risk child at home).
> 
> Right now her fever is coming and going.  She can't hold anything down, and is just not 'herself'.  She feels miserable.  I get to keep her tonight since her mommy and daddy have to take the boys to their Mom tomorrow.  They can't be sick or they can't go...
> 
> It is going to be a long night around here!
> 
> Nini


Get well wishes to your DGD as well.



Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!


Adorable!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.


Both are great and good to see you posting something.  I've been scanning through a lot of the very old threads and your work is amazing.



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica


 I am in awe.  I LOVE the DHS Mickey through the years!   It's absolutely brilliant!

I'm working on my Tremaine outfit right now.  I applique things like the nose and eyebrows, but I paint eyes and lips.  If I appliqued lips it would look like the ladies had bad accidents with their tubes of lipstick.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!


Can't wait to see your matching capris!  I love this side, too.  Your DD looks so cute in that pattern!


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.


Love, love, love, love these!  Esp. the big give dress; it's awesome!!


froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



Why would I want to thumbnail these? They're absolutely amazing!  I love, love, love, love, love, themfantastic job!  And so creative!


----------



## tricia

Cibahwewah said:


>



That is really cute, and love the eyes on your DD.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



First, I don't think I commented on the Scooby dress, but I loved it.  It is so nice that you can make stuff for the girls out of typically boy characters.  (I mean, since you could never buy a Scooby dress retail, but plenty of boy outfits are available)

Tom,  The thanksgiving dress looks awesome, and I had just been admiring the AK dress on the Big Give board.  Bella is going to love it.



froggy33 said:


> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



That Mickey thru the years is such an awesome idea.  Looks great too.

Love the steps peeking thru the peek a boo skirt.  Great job, and really great ideas.


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


>



So cute!


----------



## sweetstitches

froggy33 said:


> We are going to St. Johns, USVI over Thanksgiving.  It's going to be a 4 day whorl wind trip! My mother-in-law is taking all her kids down.  We are staying in an amazing rental house!  I am really excited, except it will be the very first time I am away from my daughter (16 months)!!  I truly would be okay with not going.  I know she will be safe (my folks are staying with her) and that I will probably enjoy the peace, but I am pretty sad about it!
> Okay, enough sounding like an ungrateful person!  I am going to paradise!  Maybe I'll see Kenny Chesney!



It sounds like a fun trip!  I know it must be hard to leave your dd, but think of it as special grandparent bonding time.  Neither of our parents ever watched our kids.  Wait, I take it back.  My MIL watched my DS at 4 month-old for 1 HOUR WHILE HE WAS SLEEPING so that we could pick out a new van that we needed before we moved, since it was about 20 degrees below zero at the time and we didn't want to take DS along.  In 23 years of marriage we've never had even one night away.  I know I sound like I'm complaining, but I'm mostly upset that my kids will never have a special relationship with their grandparents the way a lot of kids have.  They've never really wanted to spend any time with them.  

So, I guess what I'm saying is, it's a gift for you, but it's also a gift for your DD.




tricia said:


> Love the designs Heather, but does anyone else notice that it looks like Mickey had a little accident  in his shorts?







coteau_chick said:


> I haven't been here in a while some of you might remember me.  My two year old Ora Grace (AKA.  Gracie Lou Lou )  is having surgery Monday to get her tonsils removed.  She has Strep throat constantly from October to March.  Well, I am making her two hospital gowns since she has to spend the night in the hospital because of her age.  I am making a Fancy Nancy one and one from the story book fabric.  Wendy sent me some earlier this year because I couldn't find any over here.  I am going to post pictures when I can.  I also made a  portrait pessant in Minnie dot for Disney on ice tomorrow night.  I can't believe how easy that pattern was.  I was afraid I would have trouble with it but it was super easy.  I love Carla's patterns.  I got the hospital gown pattern free online.  Has anyone else made one?  I was just wondering if you have any tips before I start.  I am planning on using snaps on the shoulders instead of velcro like the pattern calls for .  I was thinking that the gown along with plenty of popsicles will cheer her up.  She can also play with it when she plays with her doctor kit.  You can never have to many dress up options for little girls , you know.



I'm sorry that your DD has to have surgery.  Making the hospital gown is a sweet idea.  I will be praying for her.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful dress!



MinnieVanMom said:


> You have bragging rights! that is wonderful Mary Ann!



Thanks.  She called me at 10pm last night, and it sounded like a party in her room.  All the kids were hanging out there, waiting for a pizza.  I just wanted to say, you've been up since 3:50am, GO TO SLEEP, tomorrow is a BIG DAY!  I held my tongue though.  It's SO HARD to cut those apron strings!!!  I just kept trying to tell myself that the chaperones would kick everyone out and to bed as soon as they ate.



dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu88/dogodisney/th_DSCN0372.jpg
> [IMG]http://i636.photobucket.com/albums/uu88/dogodisney/th_DSCN0375.jpg



Wow!  Great job on everything and your granddaughter is a cutie.  Glad you came out of lurkdom.



teresajoy said:


> Fever is back.



I'm sorry her fever is back.  I you sure it isn't developing into a secondary infection?



teresajoy said:


> I once made Lydia top with similar sleeves that were too tight. What I did is took the bottom seam out of the sleeve and then  slit open a little bit going down the side of the shirt, to make the armhole larger. The sleeves will be fluttery type sleeves and you put a narrow hem on each side where you took the seam out and down the side where you took out part of the seam.
> 
> If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll to explain it better!
> 
> Another thought would be to put an extra piece into the top at the shoulders, where you put the snaps to make it bigger.



Great advice!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like you can add our house as those with that dreaded piggie flu going around!
> 
> Had to take my DGD2 in today with a fever of 102.1 under the arm.  She tested positive for the flu.  Pediatrician feels it is the H1N1, but the test results won't be in for a few days.  (they normally don't test, but we have an at risk child at home).
> 
> Right now her fever is coming and going.  She can't hold anything down, and is just not 'herself'.  She feels miserable.  I get to keep her tonight since her mommy and daddy have to take the boys to their Mom tomorrow.  They can't be sick or they can't go...
> 
> It is going to be a long night around here!
> 
> Nini



I hope she gets over it quickly and your other child doesn't get it.  Praying for them.



Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!



This side is cute too!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



Wow, you are fast!  Don't you hate it when they won't just let you sew what you want for them all the time?  I LOVE the big give dress.  Someone is going to be VERY happy when they see it!


----------



## sweetstitches

froggy33 said:


>



Jessica,  Both of your very original dresses are FANTASTIC!  Your faces are incredible.  What type of paint do you use?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.



I forgot to ask you, where did you get your dress form?


----------



## Granna4679

RSADP said:


> OMG I love love love the Tod and Copper outfit! It's Dh and mine's all time favorite!  I want one for my DD now! GOTTA Learn how to sew!



Thank you so much.  It is her all time favorite too.  I had made all the outfits for them to wear on our trip and saved that one as a surprise at the last minute.  She was soooo excited.  The back of it had appliques that said "We'll always be friends" and puppy paws but I never got a picture of the back.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Thank you, I am hoping that this flu will be over soon. I really think we are on the tail end of it. I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do that and got distracted. Thanks for reminding me



Well I only reminded you for purely selfish reasons!

Okay, the nurse in me is coming out....I'm thinking it's time to take her to the doctors again.  That is a really long time to be running such high fevers.  Even if it's "off and on" some days.  At least call to see if they think it's okay.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



Hey Tom!  Your dresses look great!



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica




What origional fantastic ideas!!!!  Beautiful sets and you should be so proud of yourself!  I bet there will be lots of casing from these!


----------



## tvgirlmin

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



Both dresses are AWESOME, Tom!  What beautiful work!



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



These are so great Jessica!  Your daughter is going to look just fabulous!

My MIL comes in today from Maryland - I hope the rain stops before she gets here!  Nobody likes to fly into Honolulu and discover it soggy.  Thanksgiving lunch at our preschool, too, so hopefully will get pics of Emmy in the turkey simply sweet I made to match Jack's turkey bowling shirt.


----------



## Granna4679

Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?



She's just too cute!  Love the outfit this way too!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



Love them both but I know this Big Give dress is going to be a huge hit with the recipient.  What a big heart you have!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I have all the pieces cut out for Evangeline's feliz for Christmas. I just have not made up my mind yet if I am putting a ruffle around the bottom of the underdress or not yet. I have not made this pattern before & am a little nervous but the sew-a-long makes it look pretty easy.



I am working on my first Feliz too.  I have to make 2.  They are both cut out and all ruffles are hemmed and ready to apply but still nervous.  I can't wait to finish them.  I debated the ruffle too but since they are Christmas I decided to go all the way, the more ruffles the better.   I am putting one on the underdress as well as apron part.  I hope they turn out as cute as all the others I have seen.  



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



Wow...your appliques are awesome!  I especially love the "mickey through the years"....I just love black and white anyway but you did an expert job on these.  I love the peek-a-boo skirt....great idea with the stepsisters.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

sweetstitches said:


> Jessica,  Both of your very original dresses are FANTASTIC!  Your faces are incredible.  What type of paint do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask you, where did you get your dress form?



displayimporters.com 
davessurplus.com

I have 2 - one from each but don't remember which came from where.  I will probably look into getting a bigger one - like a 6/7/8 after the first of the year.


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> Ugh!  I'm so sorry.  That girl needs to get better and stay better.  Poor thing.  I so fear my kids getting H1N1 immediately before our trip.
> 
> I am in awe.  I LOVE the DHS Mickey through the years!   It's absolutely brilliant!
> 
> I'm working on my Tremaine outfit right now.  I applique things like the nose and eyebrows, but I paint eyes and lips.  If I appliqued lips it would look like the ladies had bad accidents with their tubes of lipstick.



I worry about the same thing with H1N1.  I in no way want any of us to be sick for Disney!!

Thank you so much!  It has been in my head for a while now, and I was so excited to make it!  I stayed up late to put it together last night!

I have done faces before, but I agree, some things would just not turn out right for me.  When I saw that LisaZoe painted hers too and how wonderful they are I knew my problems were solved!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Why would I want to thumbnail these? They're absolutely amazing!  I love, love, love, love, love, themfantastic job!  And so creative!



Thanks!  A lot of work went into each.  Appliques take soooo long!!  And then I realized I forgot Mickey's tail, so I have to go back and do that!!
Plus, for some reason I think it is 2008.  That's the date I put on the newest Mickey.  I am just going to pass it off as a celebration of his 80th!



tricia said:


> That Mickey thru the years is such an awesome idea.  Looks great too.
> 
> Love the steps peeking thru the peek a boo skirt.  Great job, and really great ideas.





ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!


Thank you! Thank you!



sweetstitches said:


> It sounds like a fun trip!  I know it must be hard to leave your dd, but think of it as special grandparent bonding time.  Neither of our parents ever watched our kids.  Wait, I take it back.  My MIL watched my DS at 4 month-old for 1 HOUR WHILE HE WAS SLEEPING so that we could pick out a new van that we needed before we moved, since it was about 20 degrees below zero at the time and we didn't want to take DS along.  In 23 years of marriage we've never had even one night away.  I know I sound like I'm complaining, but I'm mostly upset that my kids will never have a special relationship with their grandparents the way a lot of kids have.  They've never really wanted to spend any time with them.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is, it's a gift for you, but it's also a gift for your DD.



I know what you mean.  We are really lucky that out family loves to help out.  Kenzie has 11 grand, great, and great-great grandparents, so there is plenty of help to go around.  Plus she was the first grandchild for most.  I do look forward to the trip.  And it will just make it that much more fun to come home to my little girl and then spend a week in Disney!! (We fly back from St. Johns late sunday night and then turn around and fly to Orlando Sat. morning!



sweetstitches said:


> Jessica,  Both of your very original dresses are FANTASTIC!  Your faces are incredible.  What type of paint do you use?
> 
> I forgot to ask you, where did you get your dress form?



Thanks!  I asked LisaZoe and she uses DecoArt So Soft Fabric Paint.  I couldn't find any of that so I bought Tulip brand Fabric paint.  I bought a tube of black and then the little strips of regular colors.  And a few fabric brushes.  It works really well.  I have iron over it, but never washed it.

I got my dress for from displayimporter.com.  I think it was around $40.  The only have an infant and small child size in the jersey form.  My daughter is 16 months and it is still just a little bigger than she is.  I think it's a great price for displaying the clothes!



Camping Griswalds said:


> What origional fantastic ideas!!!!  Beautiful sets and you should be so proud of yourself!  I bet there will be lots of casing from these!



Thanks!!  CASE away!!  I would never have been able to do what I can now if it wasn't for all of you here on the Dis!!  Most of my dresses have bits CASED from different people.



tvgirlmin said:


> These are so great Jessica!  Your daughter is going to look just fabulous!


Thank you!  I can't wait for her to wear them.  I only have 3 left to finish, plus a pettiskirt and bows!!  And only 16 days!!



Granna4679 said:


> I am working on my first Feliz too.  I have to make 2.  They are both cut out and all ruffles are hemmed and ready to apply but still nervous.  I can't wait to finish them.  I debated the ruffle too but since they are Christmas I decided to go all the way, the more ruffles the better.   I am putting one on the underdress as well as apron part.  I hope they turn out as cute as all the others I have seen.
> 
> Wow...your appliques are awesome!  I especially love the "mickey through the years"....I just love black and white anyway but you did an expert job on these.  I love the peek-a-boo skirt....great idea with the stepsisters.



Thanks!  I have been trying to work a peek-a-boo skirt in for a while.  This seemed like a good way!

Don't worry too much about the feliz.  If you use the trillium sew-a-long it really isn't bad.  After cutting I finished mine in just a couple nights.  I had 5 short ruffles and two long ruffles with no ruffler!!!  The only trouble I have had before with the feliz is the straps.  On my first one they really angled out to the shoulder and didn't stay up right.  So this time I made sure they were straight.  In stead of pinning/sewing both front and back at the same time, I pinned/sewed the front part of each and then checked if I liked them.  Then I sewed the back part.  Just make sure you don't twist the ties!!  I know it will be lovely!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> displayimporters.com
> davessurplus.com
> 
> I have 2 - one from each but don't remember which came from where.  I will probably look into getting a bigger one - like a 6/7/8 after the first of the year.



It looks like davessurpls.com is a bit more expensive, but they have more to choose from and larger sizes!  I may have to look here as my daughter gets older!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.


Tom, just beautiful once again.



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica


Jessica, I don't want to shrink the pictures because that is so perfect.  Your work is amazing!


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well I just did a wrap-top dress for a cousin that is a belated birthday present. She is a huge Scooby-Doo fan.


I LOVE it!!! You guys have me seriously itching to buy that pattern!



angel23321 said:


> Question for those of you that make pj's from the easy fit pants.  What pattern do you use for the top?


I've made a portrait peasant top to go with easy fits for pajamas several times.  



snubie said:


> I'll be honest, I cheat.  I use a store bought tshirt.
> On this one, I just embroidered a frog to match the pants onto a Walmart shirt.


You three are absolutely adorable! I swear you look prettier by the day, Stacey!



dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> 
> front


!!!!! Way to come out of lurkdom!!  This dress is SO pretty!  I love the way you did the back! Beautiful! 



dogodisney said:


>


This is so unique!  Very cute! 



dogodisney said:


>


That'll be perfect for hoop de doo!



dogodisney said:


>


I would say prime time cafe!  It would work for Chef Mickey's too!



dogodisney said:


>


She is beautiful!!!  Thank you so much for joining us!  We love to have newbies around here!



SallyfromDE said:


> I haven't used this, but I know that with satin sleepwear, you need to wear them very loose, so the seams don't rip. The satin back may be more sturdy.


The flannel backed is more sturdy. I'd say it's more like working with a nice flannel.



teresajoy said:


> As Lydia will let you know NEVER NEVER NEVER leave home for vacation without conditioner!!! I seriously do NOT know what I was thinking when we went to Disney in October! It was a complete nightmare to comb her hair!  I am sure the people in the next room thought I was torturing her!  So, I have promised her to never leave home without conditioner again, and if I do, I will beg my dear friend to bring me some! (Hi LivnDisney! )  When we got back to the Marriot in Detroit, I used up 6 of the little bottles of condtioner in her hair trying to get it soft and combable again!  Other than that, we like a little spray bottle with water and just a little bit of conditioner in it. It freshens her curls and keeps the frizzies away fairly well.


I wish you would have told me while we were there! I had a little bottle of conditioner I could have shared!  If you did tell me, I'm sorry! My brain was probably too fried from the heat to think!



CastleCreations said:


> Hurry up and come back already so I can meet you...I was sick last time...:


I really want to meet you sometime!!!  



teresajoy said:


> No, I didn't see that! When will he be there?? I was toying around with the idea of going in April or February, but I may have to scrap that idea!!


Might I remind you how miserably cold it was this February?




livndisney said:


> He did mention he had not seen you in awhile


I believe it!  It's easy to see when there's only 3 people in the audience, as opposed to the usual 4!  



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like you can add our house as those with that dreaded piggie flu going around!


 for you and your granddaughter!  This really is a miserable flu.  I feel for both of you!



Savannah's Mami said:


> Oh my goodness I am ADDICTED to this board ....BUT You ALL are AMAZINGLY talented!  Seriously makes me regret not learning how to sew.  I sat here today and just clicked and clicked and just saw the cutest outfits ever....my hat is off to ALL of you!!


You can learn to sew if you want to!! Most of us couldn't sew before we found this thread!! 



Cibahwewah said:


>


The outfit is so cute and so is your reluctant model!



MouseTriper said:


> OMGOSH!!! While in the car tonight Taylor & I were talking about Christmas & she told me she really wants a Zhu Zhu Pet. Since I know these are sold out everywhere I told her that so many kids wanted them that I may not be able to find her one. *She told me NOT to worry because, "Santa does NOT have to buy them from a store, he MAKES his own"!!!!!!!*
> Oh my goodness, my sweet girl. Now I REALLY need to find one (at normal price though @ten bucks). If anyone sees them in the store, please, please tell me!!!!!!!!


I read that on facebook and had to laugh! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Yep, I'm seriously considering buying that pattern!! I love the Thanksgiving dress!  You know I love the AK dress, too!!!



froggy33 said:


>


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! That Mickey through the years dress is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! I really love that!  It's so unique and cool!

The 1900 Park Fare dress is fabulous, too!! I love how you made the Stepsisters scowling out from the peekaboo part!  It's perfect!


----------



## HeatherSue

sweetstitches said:


> It sounds like a fun trip!  I know it must be hard to leave your dd, but think of it as special grandparent bonding time.  Neither of our parents ever watched our kids.  Wait, I take it back.  My MIL watched my DS at 4 month-old for 1 HOUR WHILE HE WAS SLEEPING so that we could pick out a new van that we needed before we moved, since it was about 20 degrees below zero at the time and we didn't want to take DS along.  In 23 years of marriage we've never had even one night away.  I know I sound like I'm complaining, but I'm mostly upset that my kids will never have a special relationship with their grandparents the way a lot of kids have.  They've never really wanted to spend any time with them.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is, it's a gift for you, but it's also a gift for your DD.


That is so sad  for you, your kids, and their grandparents.  They are missing out on so much!  



Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, the nurse in me is coming out....I'm thinking it's time to take her to the doctors again.  That is a really long time to be running such high fevers.  Even if it's "off and on" some days.  At least call to see if they think it's okay.


The nurse in you will like this one, then!  They told Teresa not to bring the girls in at all unless they couldn't breathe!  That's how rampant this flu is around here!  So, she hasn't been to the doctor yet.  They "let" me bring my kids in because Tessa's fever kept going up, after 5 days, and because Sawyer has had febrile seizures.  I do think Lydia has H1N1 because, so far as I can see, it lasts a long time with the fever coming and going.  But, I agree that it might be time to make sure she isn't getting an infection, too.


----------



## phins_jazy

It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!


----------



## HeatherSue

If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now! 











He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture. 

Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!


----------



## HeatherSue

Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.


----------



## kimmylaj

MouseTriper said:


> OMGOSH!!! While in the car tonight Taylor & I were talking about Christmas & she told me she really wants a Zhu Zhu Pet. Since I know these are sold out everywhere I told her that so many kids wanted them that I may not be able to find her one. *She told me NOT to worry because, "Santa does NOT have to buy them from a store, he MAKES his own"!!!!!!!*
> Oh my goodness, my sweet girl. Now I REALLY need to find one (at normal price though @ten bucks). If anyone sees them in the store, please, please tell me!!!!!!!!


i'll keep my eyes peeled, although i had no luck in ny , my aunt was able to get it for me in va in her 24 hr walmart.  they had a special area away from the toys where you had to request it. she went at 4am for me i love her there is also a thread about finding zhu zhus i think it is in the budget board, there waas a tip about checking target online for local store availability at a certain time of day and then showing up at opening , you might want to read thru it.


froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



these are phenomenal, i want them in my size please


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jessica, I don't want to shrink the pictures because that is so perfect.  Your work is amazing!





HeatherSue said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! That Mickey through the years dress is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! I really love that!  It's so unique and cool!
> 
> The 1900 Park Fare dress is fabulous, too!! I love how you made the Stepsisters scowling out from the peekaboo part!  It's perfect!



Thank you!  Thank you!  Complements from such talented people on here really boosts ones ego!!



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.


LOVE this!  I really need to get a bigger hoop!!!

I am getting ready to start on a Tiana dress for our Disney trip.  We will be there the Friday it opens!



kimmylaj said:


> these are phenomenal, i want them in my size please



Thank you so much!!  As long as your chest, waist, and hip measurements are all the same I'm good!!   HA!  I have never really made anything for adults, I'm afraid of shape.  Except for a skirt for me, but that was just a circle/flouncy skirt with a yolk!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.





Absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!



Very cute.  (if you did have a baby, you would have use for those cute little bubbles you made )



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



Really cute.


----------



## mom2rtk

phins_jazy said:


> It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!



My daughter had beautiful long hair leading up to our Disney trip when she was 4. Then she cut a big piece off right by her face just a few days before leaving. I didn't freak, but decided it would be fine if I just took some off the back so it didn't look so out of proportion. After a few cuts, I knew I was in trouble! Fortunately my hairdresser worked her in for an emergency Disney cut! I'm not sure if you can see, but it kind of fluffed up at the sides and was SO cute!






I hope your day turns around and you can do something with her hair AND your machine....


----------



## eeyore3847

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



ok I love them both!! Great job!! THe mickey through the years is just great!!!

Lori


----------



## Camping Griswalds

phins_jazy said:


> It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!



You know I have found its just better to go ahead and SCREAM!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!



All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



Super cute!  Princess Tianna fever is breaking out all over!



HeatherSue said:


> The nurse in you will like this one, then!  They told Teresa not to bring the girls in at all unless they couldn't breathe!  That's how rampant this flu is around here!  So, she hasn't been to the doctor yet.  They "let" me bring my kids in because Tessa's fever kept going up, after 5 days, and because Sawyer has had febrile seizures.  I do think Lydia has H1N1 because, so far as I can see, it lasts a long time with the fever coming and going.  But, I agree that it might be time to make sure she isn't getting an infection, too.



Okay, I just think that sounds crazy.HELOO if my child can't breathe, I'm not calling to schedule them an appointment, they are going 911!!!!  Also how do they know if the child has not developed a secondary infection?  Dehydration is really easy with high fevers. I am a bad person, but I would probably call and say my child had an earache so they would check them out.  I mean who is to say they don't have an earache with fevers that could be an ear infection?


----------



## eeyore3847

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267


has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....

Lori


----------



## froggy33

eeyore3847 said:


> ok I love them both!! Great job!! THe mickey through the years is just great!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you!!



eeyore3847 said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....
> 
> Lori



This would be nice!!  I have two "by hand" bias tape makers and started to use one for my feliz, but then realized I am an idiot and cut the strips the wrong width...so I have to do it completely by hand!!  Took forever and I burnt myself, but it turned out alright.  This would have definitely come in handy!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I have been trying to work a peek-a-boo skirt in for a while.  This seemed like a good way!
> 
> Don't worry too much about the feliz.  If you use the trillium sew-a-long it really isn't bad.  After cutting I finished mine in just a couple nights.  I had 5 short ruffles and two long ruffles with no ruffler!!!  The only trouble I have had before with the feliz is the straps.  On my first one they really angled out to the shoulder and didn't stay up right.  So this time I made sure they were straight.  In stead of pinning/sewing both front and back at the same time, I pinned/sewed the front part of each and then checked if I liked them.  Then I sewed the back part.  Just make sure you don't twist the ties!!  I know it will be lovely!!!



Thanks for the tips.  I did print out the sew-a-long awhile back and have been following it.  I wouldn't have thought to do that with the straps....I will do front and then back as you suggested.  That makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

eeyore3847 said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....
> 
> Lori



Does it only do single wide bias tape?  Isn't it easier to work with the double folded stuff?


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture.
> 
> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!



Oohhh, so cute!  I can't believe how big he's getting; I love the shirt and the jacket btw!



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



Love it!!


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.




That is just precious.  I just bought Tiana fabric yesterday.  I wish I had an embroidery machine so I could use this.  Love it.


----------



## eeyore3847

ok So the babies name has been choosen!!

Mikaela Jaye 

for those not on Facebook... Friend me if you are....

I am wanting to do some diaper cloth and newborn Monogramming... Can anyone help out with some designs?

Lori


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



I told you this on facebook, but I LOVE her!  She is SO cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....
> 
> Lori



It looks really cool - but I wonder about what size it makes?  If I would use it all the time, it would be great to have.  But, I'm afraid it is something that I would buy because it's cool and then I never used it.




eeyore3847 said:


> ok So the babies name has been choosen!!
> 
> Mikaela Jaye
> 
> for those not on Facebook... Friend me if you are....
> 
> I am wanting to do some diaper cloth and newborn Monogramming... Can anyone help out with some designs?
> 
> Lori



What do you have in mind?  Do you need some things stitched out?  Or do you have a machine and you're wanting something digitized?


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> What do you have in mind?  Do you need some things stitched out?  Or do you have a machine and you're wanting something digitized?



oh sorry, I meant to say I am looking for some digitizing... I want to stitch out myself, I saw some cute ways to do names and monogramming


----------



## h518may

Everyone lately has been talking about starting there first feliz.  I just finished my first this week.  I think it was easier to put together then I thought it would be.  I already bought Princess Tiana material for a spring feliz.

The front




My little model is at grandparents, also it will be a couple weeks before she wears this dress.

And here is the back


----------



## ireland_nicole

h518may said:


> Everyone lately has been talking about starting there first feliz.  I just finished my first this week.  I think it was easier to put together then I thought it would be.  I already bought Princess Tiana material for a spring feliz.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is at grandparents, also it will be a couple weeks before she wears this dress.
> 
> And here is the back



I love it!  Great job!!!


----------



## froggy33

h518may said:


> Everyone lately has been talking about starting there first feliz.  I just finished my first this week.  I think it was easier to put together then I thought it would be.  I already bought Princess Tiana material for a spring feliz.
> 
> And here is the back



So cute!!  Love the ruffles down the back!!  They really aren't that bad to make - as long as you follow the tutorial.  I would have been lost without it!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Can someone help???  How do you embroider names on store bought Christmas stocking?  Is it possible?? One of my kids' teacher wants me to embroider names on some stocking, and I have never done one!


----------



## revrob

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Can someone help???  How do you embroider names on store bought Christmas stocking?  Is it possible?? One of my kids' teacher wants me to embroider names on some stocking, and I have never done one!



Like at the top of the stocking?  My guess would be to do a basting stitch around the area that the name will stitch, pin down the stocking top in that area making sure to pull the back part of the stocking  down and pinning it out of the way & stitch.  I've never done it myself, but if I were, that's what I would try first.


----------



## coteau_chick

HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to see the movie.  So cute.


----------



## HLAuburn

HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



Love her!  Do you happen to have any plans to digitize the frog, too?  Thought it would be cute to have little sister in a frog shirt.


----------



## twob4him

I have to tell all you awesome ladies that I feel really neglectful of this board.....I try to skim thru once or twice a week and never have enough time to comment on everyone's beautiful things. You all are so talented and I love seeing your creations. I just feel bad that I don't have time to stop and quote everyone. Just know that I am enjoying everything!!!! 





HeatherSue said:


> If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture.
> 
> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!


I totally remember this cute turkey!!! And I have Sawyer at this age stuck in my brain...THATS WHY I HAVE A HEARTATTACK everytime you post a pic of him lately...he has gotten sooo much bigger and older so suddenly. I can't believe how fast time has gone by. Wow. So anyways, I love your new digitized design! I am hoping to stitch out at least a shirt or something...maybe a skirt? for the girls to wear Thursday. I love the jacket that Steph made! and cute Tessa with a sweet lisp...awwwwww!



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



Wow this is awesome!! I love her big eyes! I just put in to get a free ticket for this movie...they were giving out cards when we were leaving animal kingdom for a free ticket.


----------



## h518may

Well I posted earlier today about finishing my first feliz.  I also made my first bowling shirt for DS yesterday.  DS usually wears uniforms to school, but they had a dress down day today so I finished his bowling shirt so he could wear it today.  He picked out the batman material.  I took the advice of others and didn't line the shirt.  

Front





Back


----------



## mom2rtk

To those of you headed for MVMCP: 

1) Wanna take me along???

2) I'm planning to go next year and want to make my daughter Cinderella's gown and jacket she sometimes wears in the winter. She was not in her jacket at the party we went to last year, but I have seen pictures from this year when she did. I think she was in the parade in her jacket last year.

I'd like some pictures of her jacket if anyone gets some.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teresajoy

coteau_chick said:


> I am sorry to hear Lydia is not feeling well.  I know how frustrating that is.  I am sooooooooooooooo tired of Grace being sick.  She was in the hospital last Christmas and has caught every thing imaginable since.  I am so ready to go back to normal.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.  I didn't even think of that.  I think I need to go dig the gowns out of the trash where I threw them when I had my little hissy fit earlier.  Thank God it is my sewing trash can only thread and material in it.  Whew.....................  I will try to add some fabric to the shoulder pieces.  I like that idea.  Thank you sooooooooooooooooooo much.  I KNEW someone over here would help me.



I haven't really taken her temp today. I'm scared too! She is acting much more Lydia like today though! She doesn't feel real hot, so that's good!

I hope you can fix teh nightgowns!





busy mommy said:


> I hope Lydia feels better soon.  Abbie was sick for three weeks in October.  I didn't think she was ever going to get better.



Thank you. this sickness stinks. 


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



You guys have me wanting that pattern!!! Stop it!! That dress is great Tom!!!
And, you know I love that Big give outfit!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



OH WOW!!!  Those are wonderful!!! I love the Mickey through the Years!! How clever!!1

And, i love that Steps dress!!! I like they way you have them all incorporated into the dress!!! Wonderful, just wonderful! ARe you eating at 1900 Park Fare?? The Steps will go crazy for this if you are! 



sweetstitches said:


> It sounds like a fun trip!  I know it must be hard to leave your dd, but think of it as special grandparent bonding time.  Neither of our parents ever watched our kids.  Wait, I take it back.  My MIL watched my DS at 4 month-old for 1 HOUR WHILE HE WAS SLEEPING so that we could pick out a new van that we needed before we moved, since it was about 20 degrees below zero at the time and we didn't want to take DS along.  In 23 years of marriage we've never had even one night away.  I know I sound like I'm complaining, but I'm mostly upset that my kids will never have a special relationship with their grandparents the way a lot of kids have.  They've never really wanted to spend any time with them.
> 
> I'm sorry her fever is back.  I you sure it isn't developing into a secondary infection?



I'm so sorry about the Granparents .That is so sad. Heather and I didn't have a very close realtionship with our Grandma growing up either, so I was so happy that our kids have such a wonderful Grandma!!  

I'm wondering about the same thing with Lydia. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, the nurse in me is coming out....I'm thinking it's time to take her to the doctors again.  That is a really long time to be running such high fevers.  Even if it's "off and on" some days.  At least call to see if they think it's okay.



I was hoping the nurse would come out! Lydia gets UTIs quite often (use to be earinfections when she was little). So, I am wondering if she has that too. 



HeatherSue said:


> The nurse in you will like this one, then!  They told Teresa not to bring the girls in at all unless they couldn't breathe!  That's how rampant this flu is around here!  So, she hasn't been to the doctor yet.  They "let" me bring my kids in because Tessa's fever kept going up, after 5 days, and because Sawyer has had febrile seizures.  I do think Lydia has H1N1 because, so far as I can see, it lasts a long time with the fever coming and going.  But, I agree that it might be time to make sure she isn't getting an infection, too.



Yep, that's about right. They did tell me that if she was worse Monday to bring her in too. But, they said if I did bring her in, and it wasn't H1N1, that we would both have it by the time we left.  They said they weren't giving out prescriptions to Tamiflu (unless they were high risk) so there wasn't anything they could do. I'm actually glad they didn't have us come in if they couldn't do anything.  




phins_jazy said:


> It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!



My favorite line of this was "Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, _smacked the side_".   I'm sorry for the bad day, I hope it gets better! 



HeatherSue said:


> If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture.
> 
> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!



Look at the little sweethearts!!! I love that little turkey shirt! Tessa is looking older!! Make her stop it! She looks so cute in a ponytail!!

And, look at my little Soybean Bustin a Move!!!  I've always loved that picture! I can't believe how little he looks!!! It doesn't seem that long ago! 



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.


LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!! She is just so pretty! 

I am so impressed that you draw these yourself!!  You've got Mad Skilz Heather! 



mom2rtk said:


> My daughter had beautiful long hair leading up to our Disney trip when she was 4. Then she cut a big piece off right by her face just a few days before leaving. I didn't freak, but decided it would be fine if I just took some off the back so it didn't look so out of proportion. After a few cuts, I knew I was in trouble! Fortunately my hairdresser worked her in for an emergency Disney cut! I'm not sure if you can see, but it kind of fluffed up at the sides and was SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your day turns around and you can do something with her hair AND your machine....



She looks so pretty! And, so little! Stop it you guys with all the little kid pictures! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, I just think that sounds crazy.HELOO if my child can't breathe, I'm not calling to schedule them an appointment, they are going 911!!!!  Also how do they know if the child has not developed a secondary infection?  Dehydration is really easy with high fevers. I am a bad person, but I would probably call and say my child had an earache so they would check them out.  I mean who is to say they don't have an earache with fevers that could be an ear infection?



I know! I really don't think I'll be calling the office if Lydia can't breathe! We live about 2 miles from the hospital, so I'd probably just drive her there! She gets UTIs quite frequently, I'm sure I could get her in by telling them I thought she had one. She use to get ear infections ALL the time too. Actually, now that you mention it, she did say her ear hurt last night. 



eeyore3847 said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....
> 
> Lori


I keep looking at that when I go into joanns! Very cool! 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok So the babies name has been choosen!!
> 
> Mikaela Jaye
> 
> for those not on Facebook... Friend me if you are....
> 
> I am wanting to do some diaper cloth and newborn Monogramming... Can anyone help out with some designs?
> 
> Lori



What a pretty name Lori! I was just going to ask you if you picked a name yet! When are you due?


----------



## SallyfromDE

froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



Jessica, these are truly amazing!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



I just love her! I'm going to have to think of something to put this one one!!


----------



## HeatherSue

h518may said:


>


I love your feliz!! SOOO pretty!!



HLAuburn said:


> Love her!  Do you happen to have any plans to digitize the frog, too?  Thought it would be cute to have little sister in a frog shirt.


I plan on doing the frog, hopefully in the next few days!



twob4him said:


> I totally remember this cute turkey!!! And I have Sawyer at this age stuck in my brain...THATS WHY I HAVE A HEARTATTACK everytime you post a pic of him lately...he has gotten sooo much bigger and older so suddenly. I can't believe how fast time has gone by. Wow. So anyways, I love your new digitized design! I am hoping to stitch out at least a shirt or something...maybe a skirt? for the girls to wear Thursday. I love the jacket that Steph made! and cute Tessa with a sweet lisp...awwwwww!
> 
> Wow this is awesome!! I love her big eyes! I just put in to get a free ticket for this movie...they were giving out cards when we were leaving animal kingdom for a free ticket.


I know, I'm even shocked by how old he looks lately! I don't like it!  

I got a card for a free ticket when we were there in October, too!  Great deal!



h518may said:


>


He's adorable and so is his shirt!!



phins_jazy said:


> It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!


  I love the "smacked the side of it" step, also.  Not that I would ever do anything like that.  

*Look what I got Tessa for Christmas!!! *






Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.


----------



## HLAuburn

HeatherSue said:


> I plan on doing the frog, hopefully in the next few days!



Oh great!  Now that means I have to add on 2 new outfits to finish before we leave...in less than a week!    I think coordinating Tiana and frog shirts would be sooo cute!

Let us know when the frog's done...I might need to work in Tiana in the meantime.


----------



## teresajoy

h518may said:


> Well I posted earlier today about finishing my first feliz.  I also made my first bowling shirt for DS yesterday.  DS usually wears uniforms to school, but they had a dress down day today so I finished his bowling shirt so he could wear it today.  He picked out the batman material.  I took the advice of others and didn't line the shirt.
> 
> Front



I love it! And I can see that your son does too!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.


Great deal Heather! She is going to be so excited!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.



Very cool! I've been thinking about getting Katie a machine for Christmas, but don't know if I'm ready to share my serger and supplies with her!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> What a pretty name Lori! I was just going to ask you if you picked a name yet! When are you due?



Thanks... I am due April 19th but hoping to go a week early... I try to induce around 39 weeks. I did with Jojo and Nicholas. Anastasia went almost 3 weeks late and that I will not do the same.

Lori


----------



## ireland_nicole

h518may said:


> Well I posted earlier today about finishing my first feliz.  I also made my first bowling shirt for DS yesterday.  DS usually wears uniforms to school, but they had a dress down day today so I finished his bowling shirt so he could wear it today.  He picked out the batman material.  I took the advice of others and didn't line the shirt.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



It's great!



HeatherSue said:


> *Look what I got Tessa for Christmas!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.



She's gonna love it!  It looks really great- and I can't wait to see what she makes with it!


----------



## emcreative

Hi everyone!  I'm way far behind and really have no hope of catching up, so I hope you don't mind my just jumping in.  As the Facebookers know, our crew has been sick FOREVER.  We've had some major dramahs going on as well but hopefully that will settle down soon.

I did finally get a project done, just in time for the movie!  Emmy "designed" it all, I was just the mouse doing her bidding!   I think when it frays I'll like it more...


----------



## eeyore3847

HeatherSue said:


> *Look what I got Tessa for Christmas!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.



woo hooo great deal!!!


----------



## Adi12982

I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . . 

For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16 

Here is the wayyy long birth story (FEEL FREE TO SKIP):

On Wednesday October 14 at about 5 am I had what I thought was a leak of fluid.  I went to the birth center and the strip tested positive for amniotic fluid.  They had me go have a good breakfast and then come back (we chose Dennys).  We returned to the Birth Center, and I stayed there and sent Dennis to work (he was only working until 1pm).  I was at 1.5 cms.  They had me walk a lot until noon, and checked me and nothing, so they started me on the breast pump and I was getting some contractions.  After we had lunch they decided that maybe it was a high leak and not an actual tear in the sac down low (because they could still feel the bag of water around the babys head.  They did a fern test and it was negative for amniotic fluid, so they decided that it wasnt my water braking after all.  I went home showered and then headed to the hospital or a biophysical ultrasound  baby scored 8 out of 8, and fluid was at 17 (should be between 5 and 20  he expected Id be around 10 being at almost 40 weeks).  So I went home and got a good nights sleep (minus all the potty breaks).  I also took it easy the next morning.  

I tried to stay in bed as much as possible, but started getting some contractions in the morning (got nervous and decided to lay in bed some more, because Dennis had to work until 9pm that night).  I guess I panicked that it may finally be time, even though days before I couldnt wait for it to be time. The contractions got regular around 1/2pm  they were 15 minutes apart then.  They got closer and closer as the day went on.  Round 6pm I took a long hot shower to relieve some of the pain, the contractions were 5-7 minutes apart then.  Around 8/9pm I sent Dennis a text message that I was having pretty regular contractions, that he didnt need to leave early or rush, but that he should come home as soon as the class he was teaching let out.  Dennis didnt get home until 10pm that night  and by then they were 3-5 minutes apart, I tried to ignore them as much as possible during dinner (but I didnt get much food down, my mother-in-law had cooked and I think she thought I didnt like her cooking, it was a good picadillo (Cuban beef dish) but it was hard to eat when in so much pain.  I continued to try to ignore the contractions as much as possible during Greys anatomy and Private Practice, but at 11pm we headed out to the Maternity Center because they had been 3-5 minutes apart for over an hour.  

We arrived at the Miami Maternity Center before midnight.  I was 3cm dilated, 80% effaced and baby was at 0 station.  They usually do not keep you until you are 4cm dilated, but they decided to have me stick around for at least a couple hours to see if things were progressing, especially since my blood pressure was a little high (140/90) and so was my temperature (100).  They had me pick out a movie (I chose Bog Daddy) and they put it in.  I cuddled some in bed with Dennis, tried to get some rest, but really couldnt.  My BP did go down a little bit, according to the midwife that was short lived only until my mom arrived.  My mom and grandmother arrived around 1am (the 15th was my moms birthday).  I spent the whole night with contractions  walking a bit both inside the birth center and outside, got in the hot tub, tried to sleep, etc.  It was very painful, but I was doing ok, especially in the water.  The hot tub was HEAVEN.  I didnt have them turn on the jets, but just the warm water and the buoyancy was heavenly.  
I was starting to think that I wasnt going to be able without pain medication and started getting worried.  The midwives were great in getting me through my contractions, but it was much more pain than I imagined it would be.  Worse than my cancer pain back when I was searching for a diagnosis, and I thought that was horrible.  My BP and temperature were a bit high again, which was a concern.  They stayed that way and when my water broke at 4am there was meconium.  That scared me a lot and with the midwives support we got transferred to the hospital (North Shore, in Miami).   To some extent I am saddened that we went  everything went totally different than I had planned at that point, although I am happy and grateful that both the baby and I are healthy.

We arrived at North Shore some time before 5am.  The walk from the ER to the Labor and Delivery floor was tough.  I was surprised they didnt offer a wheelchair.  I had to keep stopping for contractions.  Upon arrival I was given room 304, and a great nurse, although check in was a pain.  I was 5cm when I got there.  After all the check in formalities (blood, IV, give a urine sample, give us all your health history, etc.) the doctor decided to give me magnesium for the BP and wanted to start me on pitocin since the baby was low and thought I would go fast.  They offered me pain medication at that point and said I should get an epidural.  I was so exhausted at this point I went with it.  It was around 9am when the anesthesiologists finally came, and apparently I got the worst of the three, he stuck me 11 times and NO LUCK  he kept hitting the bone!  It was super hard to sit still during all my contractions for about an hour while he kept messing up.  The nurse offered to get him the ultrasound machine to be able to see better, but he didnt accept, he was hesitant.  Finally he allowed another anesthesiologist to try and he got it n the first shot, but they decided only to put a ¼ dose of meds in.  So at 10 am after being in labor for 20 hours I had some short lived pain relief.  They started the pitocin.  Hen the doctor came in he did the longest exam EVER  I asked him to stop because the pain meds had worn away and it was just too painful.  He said there was a lot of meconium and for the babys safety suggested a c-section, at that point I wanted to wait it out some.  He also suggested maybe the baby was too big for me  I said that argument wouldnt work on me, I had only gained 5 lbs the whole pregnancy and at the ultrasound on Wednesday the tech said she was between 7-8 lbs.  Plus the midwives had warned me theyd try that because I am overweight  but I took care of myself during the pregnancy.  But they had someone else come and basically told me if the baby aspirated it she could die.  Around the same time, the anesthesiologist gave me a full does of pain meds and the babys heart rate dropped to the 60s for about a minute  that was VERY scary.  So at their insistence and for fear of harming the baby I agreed to the c-section.  That part went very quickly.  At 12:13 pm Isabel made her dramatic entrance to the world  and she was STILL pooping even as they were wiping her down.  She was smaller than we expected/imagined and thank God she did not aspirate any meconium.  We got to hold her until they were ready to finish the surgery and then I had Dennis go with her to the Nursery.  I was taken to recovery.  As soon as she got hungry they brought her to me and I got to nurse her for the first time, right there in recovery.  As soon as she was born and all was well my BP was low for me  staying around 115-120/60-70 until the day I left the hospital.  I have some doubts of whether or not I should have said ok to the c-section.  A lot of days I wish I had waited a little to see if the pitocin dilated me fast enough to push her out  but in the end all I prayed for the whole pregnancy was a healthy baby (and my health) and that is exactly what I got. 

The spinal tap headache started almost immediately  but they were controlling the pain with some shots.  So two days later (the 18th) the baby and I went home.  Things got progressively worse  until I couldnt stand the pain just to sit up to nurse Isabel.  On October 23rd I went to urgent care and they told me to go back to where I delivered, so I decided Id go in the morning.  The 24th I fed the baby, showered and headed over to North Shore, I arrived around 11 am.  It wasnt until 9pm that an anesthesiologist came in to do a blood patch, he poked me another 16 times to get the space.  In the end it didnt work, so Sunday the 27th I went to Baptist Hospital (my favorite hospital in Miami) and they did a CT scan.  They told me there was barely any of the needed fluid around my brain and that was why I was in so much pain.  They admitted me to the hospital and at 4pm the next day, Monday, they did a successful blood patch under fluoroscope.  Everyone there was amazed at home many times I had been poked!  They counted 16 scabs at that point.  The doctor said he had NEVER seen anything like it.  Since it was under fluoroscope he got it in the first try.  I started to feel better almost immediately, but it took a few days to feel back to normal in that respect.  Thankfully we are well now, just the normal struggles of being sleepless and with breastfeeding. 

We are hoping to find a doctor that would be willing to attempt a VBAC for the next time. But that isn't on the radar yet 

Here are some pictures:
One of her first pictures:





She's modest, covering up, lol: 





My first time holding her: 




DH's first time holding her: 





If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9


----------



## tvgirlmin

My first time holding her: 





Beautiful Baby!  Congratulations!  And so sorry about your traumatic birth experience, just so glad you are both now healthy and happy!


----------



## billwendy

Welcome baby Isabel!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm way far behind and really have no hope of catching up, so I hope you don't mind my just jumping in.  As the Facebookers know, our crew has been sick FOREVER.  We've had some major dramahs going on as well but hopefully that will settle down soon.
> 
> I did finally get a project done, just in time for the movie!  Emmy "designed" it all, I was just the mouse doing her bidding!   I think when it frays I'll like it more...



Love it!!



Adi12982 said:


> I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . .
> 
> For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16
> 
> Here is the wayyy long birth story (FEEL FREE TO SKIP):
> 
> On Wednesday October 14 at about 5 am I had what I thought was a leak of fluid.  I went to the birth center and the strip tested positive for amniotic fluid.  They had me go have a good breakfast and then come back (we chose Dennys).  We returned to the Birth Center, and I stayed there and sent Dennis to work (he was only working until 1pm).  I was at 1.5 cms.  They had me walk a lot until noon, and checked me and nothing, so they started me on the breast pump and I was getting some contractions.  After we had lunch they decided that maybe it was a high leak and not an actual tear in the sac down low (because they could still feel the bag of water around the babys head.  They did a fern test and it was negative for amniotic fluid, so they decided that it wasnt my water braking after all.  I went home showered and then headed to the hospital or a biophysical ultrasound  baby scored 8 out of 8, and fluid was at 17 (should be between 5 and 20  he expected Id be around 10 being at almost 40 weeks).  So I went home and got a good nights sleep (minus all the potty breaks).  I also took it easy the next morning.
> 
> I tried to stay in bed as much as possible, but started getting some contractions in the morning (got nervous and decided to lay in bed some more, because Dennis had to work until 9pm that night).  I guess I panicked that it may finally be time, even though days before I couldnt wait for it to be time. The contractions got regular around 1/2pm  they were 15 minutes apart then.  They got closer and closer as the day went on.  Round 6pm I took a long hot shower to relieve some of the pain, the contractions were 5-7 minutes apart then.  Around 8/9pm I sent Dennis a text message that I was having pretty regular contractions, that he didnt need to leave early or rush, but that he should come home as soon as the class he was teaching let out.  Dennis didnt get home until 10pm that night  and by then they were 3-5 minutes apart, I tried to ignore them as much as possible during dinner (but I didnt get much food down, my mother-in-law had cooked and I think she thought I didnt like her cooking, it was a good picadillo (Cuban beef dish) but it was hard to eat when in so much pain.  I continued to try to ignore the contractions as much as possible during Greys anatomy and Private Practice, but at 11pm we headed out to the Maternity Center because they had been 3-5 minutes apart for over an hour.
> 
> We arrived at the Miami Maternity Center before midnight.  I was 3cm dilated, 80% effaced and baby was at 0 station.  They usually do not keep you until you are 4cm dilated, but they decided to have me stick around for at least a couple hours to see if things were progressing, especially since my blood pressure was a little high (140/90) and so was my temperature (100).  They had me pick out a movie (I chose Bog Daddy) and they put it in.  I cuddled some in bed with Dennis, tried to get some rest, but really couldnt.  My BP did go down a little bit, according to the midwife that was short lived only until my mom arrived.  My mom and grandmother arrived around 1am (the 15th was my moms birthday).  I spent the whole night with contractions  walking a bit both inside the birth center and outside, got in the hot tub, tried to sleep, etc.  It was very painful, but I was doing ok, especially in the water.  The hot tub was HEAVEN.  I didnt have them turn on the jets, but just the warm water and the buoyancy was heavenly.
> I was starting to think that I wasnt going to be able without pain medication and started getting worried.  The midwives were great in getting me through my contractions, but it was much more pain than I imagined it would be.  Worse than my cancer pain back when I was searching for a diagnosis, and I thought that was horrible.  My BP and temperature were a bit high again, which was a concern.  They stayed that way and when my water broke at 4am there was meconium.  That scared me a lot and with the midwives support we got transferred to the hospital (North Shore, in Miami).   To some extent I am saddened that we went  everything went totally different than I had planned at that point, although I am happy and grateful that both the baby and I are healthy.
> 
> We arrived at North Shore some time before 5am.  The walk from the ER to the Labor and Delivery floor was tough.  I was surprised they didnt offer a wheelchair.  I had to keep stopping for contractions.  Upon arrival I was given room 304, and a great nurse, although check in was a pain.  I was 5cm when I got there.  After all the check in formalities (blood, IV, give a urine sample, give us all your health history, etc.) the doctor decided to give me magnesium for the BP and wanted to start me on pitocin since the baby was low and thought I would go fast.  They offered me pain medication at that point and said I should get an epidural.  I was so exhausted at this point I went with it.  It was around 9am when the anesthesiologists finally came, and apparently I got the worst of the three, he stuck me 11 times and NO LUCK  he kept hitting the bone!  It was super hard to sit still during all my contractions for about an hour while he kept messing up.  The nurse offered to get him the ultrasound machine to be able to see better, but he didnt accept, he was hesitant.  Finally he allowed another anesthesiologist to try and he got it n the first shot, but they decided only to put a ¼ dose of meds in.  So at 10 am after being in labor for 20 hours I had some short lived pain relief.  They started the pitocin.  Hen the doctor came in he did the longest exam EVER  I asked him to stop because the pain meds had worn away and it was just too painful.  He said there was a lot of meconium and for the babys safety suggested a c-section, at that point I wanted to wait it out some.  He also suggested maybe the baby was too big for me  I said that argument wouldnt work on me, I had only gained 5 lbs the whole pregnancy and at the ultrasound on Wednesday the tech said she was between 7-8 lbs.  Plus the midwives had warned me theyd try that because I am overweight  but I took care of myself during the pregnancy.  But they had someone else come and basically told me if the baby aspirated it she could die.  Around the same time, the anesthesiologist gave me a full does of pain meds and the babys heart rate dropped to the 60s for about a minute  that was VERY scary.  So at their insistence and for fear of harming the baby I agreed to the c-section.  That part went very quickly.  At 12:13 pm Isabel made her dramatic entrance to the world  and she was STILL pooping even as they were wiping her down.  She was smaller than we expected/imagined and thank God she did not aspirate any meconium.  We got to hold her until they were ready to finish the surgery and then I had Dennis go with her to the Nursery.  I was taken to recovery.  As soon as she got hungry they brought her to me and I got to nurse her for the first time, right there in recovery.  As soon as she was born and all was well my BP was low for me  staying around 115-120/60-70 until the day I left the hospital.  I have some doubts of whether or not I should have said ok to the c-section.  A lot of days I wish I had waited a little to see if the pitocin dilated me fast enough to push her out  but in the end all I prayed for the whole pregnancy was a healthy baby (and my health) and that is exactly what I got.
> 
> The spinal tap headache started almost immediately  but they were controlling the pain with some shots.  So two days later (the 18th) the baby and I went home.  Things got progressively worse  until I couldnt stand the pain just to sit up to nurse Isabel.  On October 23rd I went to urgent care and they told me to go back to where I delivered, so I decided Id go in the morning.  The 24th I fed the baby, showered and headed over to North Shore, I arrived around 11 am.  It wasnt until 9pm that an anesthesiologist came in to do a blood patch, he poked me another 16 times to get the space.  In the end it didnt work, so Sunday the 27th I went to Baptist Hospital (my favorite hospital in Miami) and they did a CT scan.  They told me there was barely any of the needed fluid around my brain and that was why I was in so much pain.  They admitted me to the hospital and at 4pm the next day, Monday, they did a successful blood patch under fluoroscope.  Everyone there was amazed at home many times I had been poked!  They counted 16 scabs at that point.  The doctor said he had NEVER seen anything like it.  Since it was under fluoroscope he got it in the first try.  I started to feel better almost immediately, but it took a few days to feel back to normal in that respect.  Thankfully we are well now, just the normal struggles of being sleepless and with breastfeeding.
> 
> We are hoping to find a doctor that would be willing to attempt a VBAC for the next time. But that isn't on the radar yet
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9



Oh honey.  First of all, Isabel is so beautiful, and as you know, well worth everything you went through to have her.  Second, it's ok to feel whatever you're feeling about the birth.  Yes you have a healthy baby, and that is what matters.  But at the same time it's ok to grieve the birth experience that you expected and prepared for.  It's ok to cry about it, and hope the next time will be different, and be scared of the next one as well...  it's completely normal to feel all of those things.  It's also normal to feel guilty- but it's not healthy or productive, or true.  You made the best decision you could at the time and with all the factors happening all around you.  You made those decisions for the sake of your baby's health, and they were good decisions, with a good outcome for her.  Instead of concentrating on what you wanted for you, you focused on what was necessary for her.  Might you do some things different next time?  Sure  (I bet you won't be anxious for another epidural for one- although I have never before heard of anyone getting stuck so many times- I promise that's a one off).  Please don't waste energy wondering if you did something wrong- you didn't.  I'm grateful you're both ok, and I bet your DH is too.  Enjoy your precious gift.


----------



## disneymomof1

Congratulations Adi and Welcome Baby Isabel.  What a beautiful little angel !!  You are a very lucky woman !!


----------



## dogodisney

sweetstitches said:


> Beautiful dress!
> 
> Wow!  Great job on everything and your granddaughter is a cutie.  Glad you came out of lurkdom.





HeatherSue said:


> !!!!! Way to come out of lurkdom!!  This dress is SO pretty!  I love the way you did the back! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> This is so unique!  Very cute!
> 
> 
> That'll be perfect for hoop de doo!
> 
> 
> I would say prime time cafe!  It would work for Chef Mickey's too!
> 
> 
> She is beautiful!!!  Thank you so much for joining us!  We love to have newbies around here!



Thank you both for the compliments and the welcomes. Your kids are all beautiful too! That Saywer is going to be lady killer! 

Heather Sue I am in awe of you embroidery designs. You are very talented.

Froggy those appliques are amazing. I love both dresses.

h518may, The Feliz is so pretty. I need to get that pattern.


----------



## Adi12982

tvgirlmin said:


> Beautiful Baby!  Congratulations!  And so sorry about your traumatic birth experience, just so glad you are both now healthy and happy!


Thank you very much!!



billwendy said:


> Welcome baby Isabel!


 Thanks 



ireland_nicole said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey.  First of all, Isabel is so beautiful, and as you know, well worth everything you went through to have her.  Second, it's ok to feel whatever you're feeling about the birth.  Yes you have a healthy baby, and that is what matters.  But at the same time it's ok to grieve the birth experience that you expected and prepared for.  It's ok to cry about it, and hope the next time will be different, and be scared of the next one as well...  it's completely normal to feel all of those things.  It's also normal to feel guilty- but it's not healthy or productive, or true.  You made the best decision you could at the time and with all the factors happening all around you.  You made those decisions for the sake of your baby's health, and they were good decisions, with a good outcome for her.  Instead of concentrating on what you wanted for you, you focused on what was necessary for her.  Might you do some things different next time?  Sure  (I bet you won't be anxious for another epidural for one- although I have never before heard of anyone getting stuck so many times- I promise that's a one off).  Please don't waste energy wondering if you did something wrong- you didn't.  I'm grateful you're both ok, and I bet your DH is too.  Enjoy your precious gift.


Thank you for your words!  I know I am blessed with my healthy daughter - and for that I am thankful - and you are right I made the best decision for the issues I was presented with  We are all thrilled the two of us are doing well 



disneymomof1 said:


> Congratulations Adi and Welcome Baby Isabel.  What a beautiful little angel !!  You are a very lucky woman !!


THANK YOU!


----------



## teresajoy

eeyore3847 said:


> Thanks... I am due April 19th but hoping to go a week early... I try to induce around 39 weeks. I did with Jojo and Nicholas. Anastasia went almost 3 weeks late and that I will not do the same.
> 
> Lori


THREE weeks!! ahh!! 
I had Arminda and Lydia at 39 weeks. I had planned c-sections. One labor was more than enough for me!! Corey was born right on his due date. 



Adi12982 said:


> My first time holding her:



Wow, that was quite a labor. I'm so glad that you are both ok.  Isabel is just beautiful!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> Wow, that was quite a labor. I'm so glad that you are both ok.  Isabel is just beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## VBAndrea

phins_jazy said:


> It's been a day already. And it's not even noon yet!  I had a serious freak out moment.  I went to turn my sewing machine on and the lcd screen started blinking really weird and I couldn't use any of the buttons.  When I would try to stitch it would stitch BACKWARDS!!!!  Turned it off, switched plugs, switched surge protectectors, smacked the side of it and completely unplugged it and just walked away.  Nothing seemed to work. I came back 20 minutes later and it magically started to work again.  Now I'm scared to turn it off for fear that it won't turn back on.  It's an older machine.  I'm just hoping it gets me through christmas.  Then, while brushing my darling 5 year olds hair to get her ready for school, I discover that she's cut her hair!!!!!  This is the 3rd time she's done this.  3rd time!!!!!  It makes me crazy.  I guess I'm going to have to put all my sewing scissors up on a high shelf with a lock on it or something because she seems to get the ones out of my sewing case.  I'm so frustrated right now I just want to scream!


  I can't help you at all on the haircut front.  I would come close to murdering my dd if she cut her hair.  She's never had it cut other than trims.  However, if it makes you feel any better in regards to your sewing machine let me give you a list:  In June we had to have our a/c replaced.  Last month it was the furnace (trust me, sewing machines are a wee bit less expensive -- and I had to pay for it the very same day I had to make our final Disney payment which I almost canceled).  Then my steam cleaner broke (we have three cats and two puppies so I had to buy a new one), then my vacuum cleaner broke (didn't buy a new one yet -- but must b/f Thanksgiving) and the latest ~ our dishwasher broke!  Our savings is close to wiped out.



HeatherSue said:


> If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture.
> 
> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!



Adorable!  I remember that Turkey quite well from your applique tutorial.  Can't let dd see that jacket -- I have no spare horse material sitting around.



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.


I think that's one of my favorites as far as your princess cuties goes!




eeyore3847 said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd1025267
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this???? I am in love with it!! I need it.... acckkkk.....
> 
> Lori


I think I might *need* that as well; however my dishwasher just broke.



h518may said:


> Everyone lately has been talking about starting there first feliz.  I just finished my first this week.  I think it was easier to put together then I thought it would be.  I already bought Princess Tiana material for a spring feliz.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is at grandparents, also it will be a couple weeks before she wears this dress.
> 
> And here is the back


Great job!  Love all the Christmas ruffles!


h518may said:


> Well I posted earlier today about finishing my first feliz.  I also made my first bowling shirt for DS yesterday.  DS usually wears uniforms to school, but they had a dress down day today so I finished his bowling shirt so he could wear it today.  He picked out the batman material.  I took the advice of others and didn't line the shirt.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Love that pattern and I can tell your ds really likes the shirt as well.


mom2rtk said:


> To those of you headed for MVMCP:
> 
> 1) Wanna take me along???
> 
> 2) I'm planning to go next year and want to make my daughter Cinderella's gown and jacket she sometimes wears in the winter. She was not in her jacket at the party we went to last year, but I have seen pictures from this year when she did. I think she was in the parade in her jacket last year.
> 
> I'd like some pictures of her jacket if anyone gets some.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1) YES!!!!  As long as you bring your camera and share it with us I will bring you along.  My vacuum and dishwasher broke this week so now any hope of a new camera is gone....gone....gone 

2) I can take some pictures for you, but they will probably be out of focus b/c that's what my current point and shoot seems to like to do to me.


HeatherSue said:


> Some of you may remember when I bought her a Bratz sewing machine at a garage sale only to get home and discover that it didn't work- at all.  She was so disappointed.  Well, I decided to buy her a real sewing machine, just one that's small and kind of slow.   I was playing with it today when she was at school and it seems like it works really well!  It had great reviews, too.   I bought hers on  for $39.99 w/ free shipping.  It's called the Janome Sew Mini.


Does this one have a light?  Both my ds and dd would love machines and I heard the Hello Kitty one was nice but didn't have a light.  Lights are crucial for me.



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm way far behind and really have no hope of catching up, so I hope you don't mind my just jumping in.  As the Facebookers know, our crew has been sick FOREVER.  We've had some major dramahs going on as well but hopefully that will settle down soon.
> 
> I did finally get a project done, just in time for the movie!  Emmy "designed" it all, I was just the mouse doing her bidding!   I think when it frays I'll like it more...


Wow!  Looks like you are keeping busy with your new machine!  Sorry all have been so sick though.



Adi12982 said:


> I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . .
> 
> For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16
> 
> Here is the wayyy long birth story (FEEL FREE TO SKIP):
> 
> We are hoping to find a doctor that would be willing to attempt a VBAC for the next time. But that isn't on the radar yet
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9



What a beautiful baby!  I love all her hair.

I am so sorry the birth didn't go as planned.  I'm really sad you had to have a hospital transfer, and then your experience there seemed like a complete nightmare -- particularly the epidural.  For the birth I did at the hospital they really listened to me and our birth plan and not once did they offer me anything for pain.  Hospitals are just so bent on what most women do and just can't grasp that there are women who want natural births and women who don't want c-secs.    I know if it wasn't for your elevated BP and the meconium that the birth would have been so much easier.  My ds passed meconium so they "had to cut the cord right away so the ped team could evaluate him."  Two minutes later the ped team arrived.  I am still furious over that.  They could have waited two minutes.

Anyhoo, you have a beautiful little girl ~ let the sewing begin!


----------



## hollybearsmom

Adi12982 said:


> I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . .
> 
> For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16



Congratulations, she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mom2rtk

Adi12982 said:


> Thank you for your words!  I know I am blessed with my healthy daughter - and for that I am thankful - and you are right I made the best decision for the issues I was presented with  We are all thrilled the two of us are doing well



What an amazing birth story you have! I can tell you're already getting over the trauma of it.  I promise that every birth experience is very different. I refer to my first delivery as my trip to the "dark side" (now that the boys are older and we've done the whole "Star Wars" thing...) It was scary and painful, and I did at one point feel it would probably just be easier to die...... Yet oddly enough I jumped in and did it twice more! It felt SO healing to have an amazingly easy and uneventful delivery two years later.


----------



## HeatherSue

emcreative said:


>


Wow, she did a great job designing that and you did a great job making it!  How did you do the family crest?  Is that painted?  Very cool!



Adi12982 said:


>


Adi, she is such a gorgeous baby!!  I read your birth story and I was on the edge of my seat.  Seriously, I love a good birth story, or a good adoption story!  My birth experience with Tessa was NOT a good one- in labor for 22 hours, mean nurses, my midwife wasn't there, etc... But, Sawyer's was completely the opposite- in labor for 3 hours, wonderful nurses and my midwife was there.   With Tessa's birth I didn't have nearly as much pain as i did with Sawyer's, which is good because it lasted longer!  But, both times I sure got something wonderful out of it!! Congratulations!!!!!



dogodisney said:


> Thank you both for the compliments and the welcomes. Your kids are all beautiful too! That Saywer is going to be lady killer!


Awww....thank you!! He is a little lady killer.  He seems to attract older women.  



VBAndrea said:


> Does this one have a light?  Both my ds and dd would love machines and I heard the Hello Kitty one was nice but didn't have a light.  Lights are crucial for me.


Nope, no light. I was also disappointed that you can't vary the stitch density for the zig-zag stitch, just the width.  So, she won't be able to do pretty appliques with it! I don't think I'll need to worry about that for a few years though!


----------



## charlinn

Hello,

Just had to share my excitement.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow morning at 5am!  So excited!  I am not anywhere as organized as you all...so I have nothing packed...still have one dress to finish (buttons, button holes, and ruffle) and one boy T'shirt with an applique (not clue what to do) and pack.  Oh, and did I mention I work full time so wont be home till after 5 tonight.  Guess I'll be up till midnight!  But well worth it.  I'll have lots of pic's to share when we get back.


----------



## tricia

h518may said:


> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is at grandparents, also it will be a couple weeks before she wears this dress.
> 
> And here is the back



Very pretty.  Love the gingerbread fabric.



h518may said:


> .
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Looks great.  Glad he likes it.



HeatherSue said:


>



What a cute little machine.  Hope she enjoys it.



emcreative said:


>



That is great.  Such a creative daughter you have.



Adi12982 said:


> She's modest, covering up, lol:



Oh my.  My hospital here is so good, they promote natural childbirth, and bfing and don't offer C-sec, unless you really need it.  I am always disappointed when I hear that in other places they don't offer the same support.

Anyway, glad things turned out well, and she is a real cutie.  Love all the hair, both my boys (and me too) were born bald.


----------



## tricia

I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9



Congratulations!! She is a beautiful baby.  Her Birthday is two days after my new little nephew!

I am so sorry things didn't go as planned.  I understand completely though, I had a couple of very scary births and it is hard to end up with a c-section.  I really didn't want to be my Doula's first c-section.  The merconium is scary though so I would have done the same thing.

Thank you for sharing her pictures.  Did she get to wear her Halloween costume?  Off to peek at the pictures on Facebook.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I was hoping the nurse would come out! Lydia gets UTIs quite often (use to be earinfections when she was little). So, I am wondering if she has that too.
> 
> 
> Yep, that's about right. They did tell me that if she was worse Monday to bring her in too. But, they said if I did bring her in, and it wasn't H1N1, that we would both have it by the time we left.  They said they weren't giving out prescriptions to Tamiflu (unless they were high risk) so there wasn't anything they could do. I'm actually glad they didn't have us come in if they couldn't do anything.
> 
> 
> I know! I really don't think I'll be calling the office if Lydia can't breathe! We live about 2 miles from the hospital, so I'd probably just drive her there! She gets UTIs quite frequently, I'm sure I could get her in by telling them I thought she had one. She use to get ear infections ALL the time too. Actually, now that you mention it, she did say her ear hurt last night.



Well they can't do anything if it's just the flu, but if some other stuff arises, they can do something.  Each MD's office should have masks available for patients.  If you need to go, ask for one of them for you and Lydia!  I hope she is feeling better, but if her ear hurts, I'd call  It sucks to be sick that long no matter what!


To Isabels momma, I have delivered 4 children.  One completely natural, 2 with epidurals and one emergency c-section.  I don't think there is any right or wrong way to have a baby.  Dissapointment, sure, but trust me, the 3 surviving kids I have were worth however they came. And I've seen babies with meconium aspiration, and it's not a good scenario.  Getting your baby out by c-section was the safest way to go!  Besides, now when one of your children ask "How did I get out of your tummy?"  You can show them your scar.  Thats a little bit simpler than the correct anatomy


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just had to share my excitement.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow morning at 5am!  So excited!  I am not anywhere as organized as you all...so I have nothing packed...still have one dress to finish (buttons, button holes, and ruffle) and one boy T'shirt with an applique (not clue what to do) and pack.  Oh, and did I mention I work full time so wont be home till after 5 tonight.  Guess I'll be up till midnight!  But well worth it.  I'll have lots of pic's to share when we get back.



This sounds like me.  I stayed up until 2 am the night before we left, then I had to go to work (I had to pick up my paycheck) for the morning until I could check the kids out of school.

We got out on time though and we had a great trip.  I hope you have a great trip as well.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.



That is really cute.  I want to get that pattern.  I am trying to decide what to make DD for her Thanksgiving outfit.  I have a corduroy and two coordinating prints.  And a very picky little girl.  I would love to make her an A-line jumper but she hates dresses.  Back to browsing the patterns at YouCanMakeThis.com


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> OH WOW!!!  Those are wonderful!!! I love the Mickey through the Years!! How clever!!1
> 
> And, i love that Steps dress!!! I like they way you have them all incorporated into the dress!!! Wonderful, just wonderful! ARe you eating at 1900 Park Fare?? The Steps will go crazy for this if you are!


Thank you!!  We are eating at 1900 Park fare.  After reading all the stories on here about how they interact I knew I wanted a steps dress instead of cinderella!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Jessica, these are truly amazing!!


Thank you!



Adi12982 said:


> My first time holding her:



Congratulations!!  I had a somewhat similar birth story with my little one!  Although I only had to have 2 epidurals - I wasn't stuck over 11 times - I can't imagine!!  Even though I didn't want it in the beginning, the c-section was definitely worth it!


----------



## HeatherSue

charlinn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just had to share my excitement.  We are leaving for DL tomorrow morning at 5am!  So excited!  I am not anywhere as organized as you all...so I have nothing packed...still have one dress to finish (buttons, button holes, and ruffle) and one boy T'shirt with an applique (not clue what to do) and pack.  Oh, and did I mention I work full time so wont be home till after 5 tonight.  Guess I'll be up till midnight!  But well worth it.  I'll have lots of pic's to share when we get back.


I am nervous FOR you!    
Have a wonderful trip! I can't wait to see your pictures!



tricia said:


> I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.


That turned out so cute!! I think I might try to do this with Carla's Raglan pattern.  I'd just need to lengthen it and flare it out at the bottom, and flare out the sleeves a little.    It's such a cute look!


----------



## HeatherSue

Two hours and no new posts...what is this thread coming to?


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm working on a large order for someone heading for Disney.... and it's KILLING me that it will be a whole year before I can get back!

I'm doing dresses from the new Mickey Christmas fabric and loving it. I'll post pics later. I can't wait to use it for Katie next year!


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> Two hours and no new posts...what is this thread coming to?



I'm reading, but no time to post....sick baby!

Nini


----------



## momto2cuties

Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!











[/QUOTE]

That bag is FABULOUS!!!  What kind of photo fabric did you use for your purse? I LOVE the idea!  I'd love to be able to make something similar for the grandmothers of my kids!!!!  I've been looking online and I'm not sure what type of printable fabric gives that nice smooth look.  Is it cotton or silk?  Or something else?  Great job!


----------



## Jennia

snubie said:


> I'll be honest, I cheat.  I use a store bought tshirt.
> On this one, I just embroidered a frog to match the pants onto a Walmart shirt.



Adorable matching pjs! 



dogodisney said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread. I have been lurking for about a moth or so though.You all do beautiful work. I sew but nothng like the rest of you. The appliques are just gorgeous. Maybe someday I will attempt to be so creative.
> You all have been an inspiration and have got me hooked on YCMT.com
> 
> I wanted to share some things that I have finished.
> This was suppose to be my DGD's Halloween costume but it rained here so I wouldn't let her wear it. We will be going to Park Fare for dinner during our trip so I plan on letting her wear it then.
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband and arm covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make gloves but could not find a pattern that worked and my attempts of making my own failed so I decided to just make these.



That's so pretty! 



dogodisney said:


> I'm not sure which day of our trip DGD will wear this: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of vest from YCMT.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C's Peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants are just from a standard pull on commercial pattern.



Cute! 



dogodisney said:


> This is a commercial pattern for the top and CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll wear this is Hoop Dee Doo.



That'll be perfect! 



froggy33 said:


> Oh no!!  That's good about the opportunity, but no fun that he won't be able to go!  You will have extended family along though, right?  That will at least help!  I understand the hurry!  I work all day, then spend the evening with my daughter, so I don't get to sew until about 8pm.  That means late nights!!  I did play hooky from work on Monday to sew!!! It was lovely!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I have been busy and will be up until the day we leave I am sure!
> 
> 
> So cute!!  Love the other stuff too.  The easy fits are adorable!!  Ycmt.com is addicting!!



Yep, I'll have four other adults with me, so that's good lol! If it was just the two of us, I'd probably cancel because I can't even imagine dragging all of that luggage, a carseat, AND my dd. I also work, so I totally hear you on the sewing only at night. Kind of a hassle, and means less sleep, but we do what we have to. =) 



Cibahwewah said:


> This is the reverse side of the froggy applique A-line I posted (about 10 pages ago...you ladies move FAST!)  Can you tell Princess Crankypants was not in a modeling mood?  The easy-fits are made from stretch cotton poplin...I think I may use that fabric to make myself some capri easy-fits for spring since I bought CarlaC's adult easy fit pants pattern.  It seems like a comfy and forgiving fabric for pants-making.  I tried to upsize the child's pattern to an adult pattern (before hers was for sale) and ended up with legs so wide my DH looked like he was wearing a skirt rather than flannel PJs!  I had to go back and take in the inner leg seams by several inches!


Cute outfit and adorable dd! 


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say that this dress made Leighanna want me to make her one. Thank You!!! She rarely wants me to sew for her much anymore! I already had the pattern but had not made it yet. Of course she wanted that same fabric, but I didn't have it so we opted for a Thanksgiving one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just finished this for a Big Give.



Love them both! 



froggy33 said:


> Okay, I just finished two more outfits (and no, I in no way did both of these completely tonight!!)  I kept the pictures BIG!!  So please thumbnail them!!  And I can shrink them if you'd like!
> 
> DHS dress.  It's a simply sweet with a strip work skirt.  I think of it as "Mickey Through the Years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



Oh my gosh, AMAZING!! We're also eating at 1900 Park Fare, what day will you be there? We'll be there at 7 pm on the 9th.


----------



## froggy33

Jennia said:


> Oh my gosh, AMAZING!! We're also eating at 1900 Park Fare, what day will you be there? We'll be there at 7 pm on the 9th.



Thanks!!  We will be there for dinner on the 11th and breakfast on the 12th.
This is our schedule
12/5: Arrive. 9:05 dinner at Chef Mickey's
12/6: Epcot.  6:30 dinner at Biergarten
12/7: AK. 6:30 dinner at Sanaa
12/8: DHS.  
12/9: MK. 8am breakfast at CP
12/10: MVMCP.  Girls only dinner at Akershus
12/11: Free day.  6 dinner at 1900
12/12: Depart 10am breakfast at 1900.

I'll keep an eye out!!

Jessica


----------



## woodkins

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  We will be there for dinner on the 11th and breakfast on the 12th.
> This is our schedule
> 12/5: Arrive. 9:05 dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 12/6: Epcot.  6:30 dinner at Biergarten
> 12/7: AK. 6:30 dinner at Sanaa
> 12/8: DHS.
> 12/9: MK. 8am breakfast at CP
> 12/10: MVMCP.  Girls only dinner at Akershus
> 12/11: Free day.  6 dinner at 1900
> 12/12: Depart 10am breakfast at 1900.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out!!
> 
> Jessica



I will be eating at 1900 park fare in the 11th at 6:50. My dd will be wearing her Stepsisters/Lady Tremaine Vida, I will keep an eye out for you, say Hi if you spot us! We will be at WDW from 12/10-12/16.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Camping Griswalds said:


> To Isabels momma, I have delivered 4 children.  One completely natural, 2 with epidurals and one emergency c-section.  I don't think there is any right or wrong way to have a baby.  Dissapointment, sure, but trust me, the 3 surviving kids I have were worth however they came. And I've seen babies with meconium aspiration, and it's not a good scenario.  Getting your baby out by c-section was the safest way to go!  Besides, now when one of your children ask "How did I get out of your tummy?"  You can show them your scar.  Thats a little bit simpler than the correct anatomy



Yes that scar is much simpler than anatomy! Welcome Isabel!


----------



## froggy33

woodkins said:


> I will be eating at 1900 park fare in the 11th at 6:50. My dd will be wearing her Stepsisters/Lady Tremaine Vida, I will keep an eye out for you, say Hi if you spot us! We will be at WDW from 12/10-12/16.



Yeah!!  We will be there.  It's a big group of us (10 total), so we'll probably be hard to miss.  My daughter will be in the Lady Tremaine/step sisters simply sweet/peek-a-boo posted on here!!  I know our little ones will be the hit of the night!!


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> What a beautiful baby!  I love all her hair.
> 
> I am so sorry the birth didn't go as planned.  I'm really sad you had to have a hospital transfer, and then your experience there seemed like a complete nightmare -- particularly the epidural.  For the birth I did at the hospital they really listened to me and our birth plan and not once did they offer me anything for pain.  Hospitals are just so bent on what most women do and just can't grasp that there are women who want natural births and women who don't want c-secs.    I know if it wasn't for your elevated BP and the meconium that the birth would have been so much easier.  My ds passed meconium so they "had to cut the cord right away so the ped team could evaluate him."  Two minutes later the ped team arrived.  I am still furious over that.  They could have waited two minutes.
> 
> Anyhoo, you have a beautiful little girl ~ let the sewing begin!



Thank you!  We love her hair too!!  Sorry about your experience too - thankfully all is well 



hollybearsmom said:


> Congratulations, she is absolutely beautiful!


 Thank you very much!



mom2rtk said:


> What an amazing birth story you have! I can tell you're already getting over the trauma of it.  I promise that every birth experience is very different. I refer to my first delivery as my trip to the "dark side" (now that the boys are older and we've done the whole "Star Wars" thing...) It was scary and painful, and I did at one point feel it would probably just be easier to die...... Yet oddly enough I jumped in and did it twice more! It felt SO healing to have an amazingly easy and uneventful delivery two years later.


  At first I was so traumatized I thought maybe my dreams of a big family would be put aside - but now I'm getting over it and know we have to do this a few more times (if God so chooses to bless us).   Thanks for your kind words 



HeatherSue said:


> Adi, she is such a gorgeous baby!!  I read your birth story and I was on the edge of my seat.  Seriously, I love a good birth story, or a good adoption story!  My birth experience with Tessa was NOT a good one- in labor for 22 hours, mean nurses, my midwife wasn't there, etc... But, Sawyer's was completely the opposite- in labor for 3 hours, wonderful nurses and my midwife was there.   With Tessa's birth I didn't have nearly as much pain as i did with Sawyer's, which is good because it lasted longer!  But, both times I sure got something wonderful out of it!! Congratulations!!!!!


 Thanks Heather!  I have faith things will go better next time, and even if they go the same the baby will be worth it 



tricia said:


> Oh my.  My hospital here is so good, they promote natural childbirth, and bfing and don't offer C-sec, unless you really need it.  I am always disappointed when I hear that in other places they don't offer the same support.
> 
> Anyway, glad things turned out well, and she is a real cutie.  Love all the hair, both my boys (and me too) were born bald.


Thank you - Miami is the c-section capital of the US, which is why I was trying to go the birth center route (some of the hospitals here have 70-80% c-section rates, some a lot lower, but still).  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Congratulations!! She is a beautiful baby.  Her Birthday is two days after my new little nephew!
> 
> I am so sorry things didn't go as planned.  I understand completely though, I had a couple of very scary births and it is hard to end up with a c-section.  I really didn't want to be my Doula's first c-section.  The merconium is scary though so I would have done the same thing.
> 
> Thank you for sharing her pictures.  Did she get to wear her Halloween costume?  Off to peek at the pictures on Facebook.



 I have to take pictures of her in her Belle Outfit - I plan on doing that this week   Thanks for the congrats and the kind words!



Camping Griswalds said:


> To Isabels momma, I have delivered 4 children.  One completely natural, 2 with epidurals and one emergency c-section.  I don't think there is any right or wrong way to have a baby.  Dissapointment, sure, but trust me, the 3 surviving kids I have were worth however they came. And I've seen babies with meconium aspiration, and it's not a good scenario.  Getting your baby out by c-section was the safest way to go!  Besides, now when one of your children ask "How did I get out of your tummy?"  You can show them your scar.  Thats a little bit simpler than the correct anatomy



Thank you!  Hopefully they don't all have to come via c-section, but if they do that is ok.  I like your scar/telling them how they came idea 



froggy33 said:


> Congratulations!!  I had a somewhat similar birth story with my little one!  Although I only had to have 2 epidurals - I wasn't stuck over 11 times - I can't imagine!!  Even though I didn't want it in the beginning, the c-section was definitely worth it!


  Thank you


----------



## Adi12982

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Yes that scar is much simpler than anatomy! Welcome Isabel!



Thank you


----------



## mom2rtk

Adi12982 said:


> At first I was so traumatized I thought maybe my dreams of a big family would be put aside - but now I'm getting over it and know we have to do this a few more times (if God so chooses to bless us).   Thanks for your kind words
> 
> 
> Thank you - Miami is the c-section capital of the US, which is why I was trying to go the birth center route (some of the hospitals here have 70-80% c-section rates, some a lot lower, but still).



Just remember: Each delivery is completely different. There's no reason to think the next one would be the same.

And just because Miami is the c-section capital does NOT mean you didn't need one. Meconium can be very serious. NOT having one when you need it has even worse consequences than HAVING one when you didn't.

Enjoy and congratulations. You have SO much to be thankful this year!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Froggy33-LOVE your "Mickey through the Years" and Step outfits!!!!

dogodisney-Love the outfits you've made your DGD.  I'm sure she'll have a very magical trip!

Tricia-that Olivia dress is so cute!

Tom-Love the Thanksgiving and big give dresses! 

Adi12982-baby Isabel is beautiful!!!!  Congratulations!


Hope all the sick kiddos out there all get better quick!!!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> I'm working on a large order for someone heading for Disney.... and it's KILLING me that it will be a whole year before I can get back!
> 
> I'm doing dresses from the new Mickey Christmas fabric and loving it. I'll post pics later. I can't wait to use it for Katie next year!



All I can say is I SO feel your pain!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

momto2cuties said:


> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



That bag is FABULOUS!!!  What kind of photo fabric did you use for your purse? I LOVE the idea!  I'd love to be able to make something similar for the grandmothers of my kids!!!!  I've been looking online and I'm not sure what type of printable fabric gives that nice smooth look.  Is it cotton or silk?  Or something else?  Great job![/QUOTE]

This would make very cool Christmas gifts!!  Where do I find photo fabric?  Is it something you have printed somewhere, or on a home inkjet?


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.



So cute!  I just bought this pattern but haven't had a chance to play with it yet!


----------



## tricia

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That is really cute.



Thank you.



HeatherSue said:


> That turned out so cute!! I think I might try to do this with Carla's Raglan pattern.  I'd just need to lengthen it and flare it out at the bottom, and flare out the sleeves a little.    It's such a cute look!



Thank you.  With a little bit of talent you could easily do this with Carla's raglan.  I am just so much better following a pattern than I am winging it.



lovesdumbo said:


> Tricia-that Olivia dress is so cute!



Thank you.



ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!  I just bought this pattern but haven't had a chance to play with it yet!



Thanks.  You must try it, it is really easy, I had a couple of issues, but since the seam ripper and I are good friends, I was able to fix them, and know what not to do next time.


----------



## mom2rtk

I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!






I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......


----------



## hollybearsmom

that Christmas dress is beautiful!


----------



## twob4him

Adi12982 said:


> I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . .
> 
> For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16
> 
> Here is the wayyy long birth story (FEEL FREE TO SKIP):
> 
> On Wednesday October 14 at about 5 am I had what I thought was a leak of fluid.  I went to the birth center and the strip tested positive for amniotic fluid.  They had me go have a good breakfast and then come back (we chose Dennys).  We returned to the Birth Center, and I stayed there and sent Dennis to work (he was only working until 1pm).  I was at 1.5 cms.  They had me walk a lot until noon, and checked me and nothing, so they started me on the breast pump and I was getting some contractions.  After we had lunch they decided that maybe it was a high leak and not an actual tear in the sac down low (because they could still feel the bag of water around the babys head.  They did a fern test and it was negative for amniotic fluid, so they decided that it wasnt my water braking after all.  I went home showered and then headed to the hospital or a biophysical ultrasound  baby scored 8 out of 8, and fluid was at 17 (should be between 5 and 20  he expected Id be around 10 being at almost 40 weeks).  So I went home and got a good nights sleep (minus all the potty breaks).  I also took it easy the next morning.
> 
> I tried to stay in bed as much as possible, but started getting some contractions in the morning (got nervous and decided to lay in bed some more, because Dennis had to work until 9pm that night).  I guess I panicked that it may finally be time, even though days before I couldnt wait for it to be time. The contractions got regular around 1/2pm  they were 15 minutes apart then.  They got closer and closer as the day went on.  Round 6pm I took a long hot shower to relieve some of the pain, the contractions were 5-7 minutes apart then.  Around 8/9pm I sent Dennis a text message that I was having pretty regular contractions, that he didnt need to leave early or rush, but that he should come home as soon as the class he was teaching let out.  Dennis didnt get home until 10pm that night  and by then they were 3-5 minutes apart, I tried to ignore them as much as possible during dinner (but I didnt get much food down, my mother-in-law had cooked and I think she thought I didnt like her cooking, it was a good picadillo (Cuban beef dish) but it was hard to eat when in so much pain.  I continued to try to ignore the contractions as much as possible during Greys anatomy and Private Practice, but at 11pm we headed out to the Maternity Center because they had been 3-5 minutes apart for over an hour.
> 
> We arrived at the Miami Maternity Center before midnight.  I was 3cm dilated, 80% effaced and baby was at 0 station.  They usually do not keep you until you are 4cm dilated, but they decided to have me stick around for at least a couple hours to see if things were progressing, especially since my blood pressure was a little high (140/90) and so was my temperature (100).  They had me pick out a movie (I chose Bog Daddy) and they put it in.  I cuddled some in bed with Dennis, tried to get some rest, but really couldnt.  My BP did go down a little bit, according to the midwife that was short lived only until my mom arrived.  My mom and grandmother arrived around 1am (the 15th was my moms birthday).  I spent the whole night with contractions  walking a bit both inside the birth center and outside, got in the hot tub, tried to sleep, etc.  It was very painful, but I was doing ok, especially in the water.  The hot tub was HEAVEN.  I didnt have them turn on the jets, but just the warm water and the buoyancy was heavenly.
> I was starting to think that I wasnt going to be able without pain medication and started getting worried.  The midwives were great in getting me through my contractions, but it was much more pain than I imagined it would be.  Worse than my cancer pain back when I was searching for a diagnosis, and I thought that was horrible.  My BP and temperature were a bit high again, which was a concern.  They stayed that way and when my water broke at 4am there was meconium.  That scared me a lot and with the midwives support we got transferred to the hospital (North Shore, in Miami).   To some extent I am saddened that we went  everything went totally different than I had planned at that point, although I am happy and grateful that both the baby and I are healthy.
> 
> We arrived at North Shore some time before 5am.  The walk from the ER to the Labor and Delivery floor was tough.  I was surprised they didnt offer a wheelchair.  I had to keep stopping for contractions.  Upon arrival I was given room 304, and a great nurse, although check in was a pain.  I was 5cm when I got there.  After all the check in formalities (blood, IV, give a urine sample, give us all your health history, etc.) the doctor decided to give me magnesium for the BP and wanted to start me on pitocin since the baby was low and thought I would go fast.  They offered me pain medication at that point and said I should get an epidural.  I was so exhausted at this point I went with it.  It was around 9am when the anesthesiologists finally came, and apparently I got the worst of the three, he stuck me 11 times and NO LUCK  he kept hitting the bone!  It was super hard to sit still during all my contractions for about an hour while he kept messing up.  The nurse offered to get him the ultrasound machine to be able to see better, but he didnt accept, he was hesitant.  Finally he allowed another anesthesiologist to try and he got it n the first shot, but they decided only to put a ¼ dose of meds in.  So at 10 am after being in labor for 20 hours I had some short lived pain relief.  They started the pitocin.  Hen the doctor came in he did the longest exam EVER  I asked him to stop because the pain meds had worn away and it was just too painful.  He said there was a lot of meconium and for the babys safety suggested a c-section, at that point I wanted to wait it out some.  He also suggested maybe the baby was too big for me  I said that argument wouldnt work on me, I had only gained 5 lbs the whole pregnancy and at the ultrasound on Wednesday the tech said she was between 7-8 lbs.  Plus the midwives had warned me theyd try that because I am overweight  but I took care of myself during the pregnancy.  But they had someone else come and basically told me if the baby aspirated it she could die.  Around the same time, the anesthesiologist gave me a full does of pain meds and the babys heart rate dropped to the 60s for about a minute  that was VERY scary.  So at their insistence and for fear of harming the baby I agreed to the c-section.  That part went very quickly.  At 12:13 pm Isabel made her dramatic entrance to the world  and she was STILL pooping even as they were wiping her down.  She was smaller than we expected/imagined and thank God she did not aspirate any meconium.  We got to hold her until they were ready to finish the surgery and then I had Dennis go with her to the Nursery.  I was taken to recovery.  As soon as she got hungry they brought her to me and I got to nurse her for the first time, right there in recovery.  As soon as she was born and all was well my BP was low for me  staying around 115-120/60-70 until the day I left the hospital.  I have some doubts of whether or not I should have said ok to the c-section.  A lot of days I wish I had waited a little to see if the pitocin dilated me fast enough to push her out  but in the end all I prayed for the whole pregnancy was a healthy baby (and my health) and that is exactly what I got.
> 
> The spinal tap headache started almost immediately  but they were controlling the pain with some shots.  So two days later (the 18th) the baby and I went home.  Things got progressively worse  until I couldnt stand the pain just to sit up to nurse Isabel.  On October 23rd I went to urgent care and they told me to go back to where I delivered, so I decided Id go in the morning.  The 24th I fed the baby, showered and headed over to North Shore, I arrived around 11 am.  It wasnt until 9pm that an anesthesiologist came in to do a blood patch, he poked me another 16 times to get the space.  In the end it didnt work, so Sunday the 27th I went to Baptist Hospital (my favorite hospital in Miami) and they did a CT scan.  They told me there was barely any of the needed fluid around my brain and that was why I was in so much pain.  They admitted me to the hospital and at 4pm the next day, Monday, they did a successful blood patch under fluoroscope.  Everyone there was amazed at home many times I had been poked!  They counted 16 scabs at that point.  The doctor said he had NEVER seen anything like it.  Since it was under fluoroscope he got it in the first try.  I started to feel better almost immediately, but it took a few days to feel back to normal in that respect.  Thankfully we are well now, just the normal struggles of being sleepless and with breastfeeding.
> 
> We are hoping to find a doctor that would be willing to attempt a VBAC for the next time. But that isn't on the radar yet
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/th_album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/th_album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9



Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!!! Sorry about the birth experience and care by anethesiologist wasn't as planned...yikes about all the sticks. You are such a trouper.


----------



## h518may

mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......




I love this dress.  I am using a little of this material in a twirl skirt for DD.

Thanks for all the great comments on the feliz.  Yes the step-by-step saved me with the dress.

And thanks for the comments on the bowling shirt for DS.  I hope to make him a Christmas one to go with the feliz for Christmas pictures.


----------



## karamat

tricia said:


> I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.


So pretty!!  I just bought that pattern but haven't tried it out yet.  I don't know what the smallest size is, but I have an almost 2 year-old (24m/2T) if you need a model.



ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!  I just bought this pattern but haven't had a chance to play with it yet!


Me too!



mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......


OMG - I had that fabric in my hands today, but put it back because I wasn't sure what to do with it.  I'll be making a trip back to Hancock's tomorrow.


----------



## tricia

karamat said:


> So pretty!!  I just bought that pattern but haven't tried it out yet.  I don't know what the smallest size is, but I have an almost 2 year-old (24m/2T) if you need a model.



That sounds about right.  Can she come by tomorrow for a photo shoot? 



mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......



Very pretty.  Love the red and white stripe.  I can't seem to get any here, and I don't REALLY need it, so I haven't ordered any, I just like it.


----------



## karamat

tricia said:


> That sounds about right.  Can she come by tomorrow for a photo shoot?



I'd love a trip up North for some cooler weather!!


----------



## mom2rtk

karamat said:


> OMG - I had that fabric in my hands today, but put it back because I wasn't sure what to do with it.  I'll be making a trip back to Hancock's tomorrow.



You are very sweet. Thank you! I often struggle with what to do with a certain pice of fabric, but this one was in my mind from the moment I saw it. I was so happy when my customer took my word for it and let me do what I wanted! I bought the 10 yard bolt at Hancocks when I found it, then ordered 22 more yards from JoAnn's.... I think I'll have a bit left for next year!

My stripe fabric came from Hobby Lobby. It's a little darker stripe than they carry at Wally World. 

Let us see what you do!


----------



## jham

Love the Christmas dress!  I just finished Christmas Disney skirts for a Big Give and I have never been at Christmas and really really want to!  

Love the Olivia, I have had that pattern for over a year and haven't made one yet!  I think I'm askeered of knits, but I did make a Bitty Twin a raglan with Carla's pattern and it was really easy!

Loved Isabel's birth story and pictures Adi!  She is so beautiful!  I love seeing pics of her on FB.  Lily was an emergency c-section and I was disappointed, but in hindsight it probably saved her life.  

I'll post pics of the Big Give skirts when I'm not feeling so lazy.  I mean I would have to go allllll the way to photobucket to get the picture!


----------



## dogodisney

Lovesdumbo and Jennia, thank you for the compliments. 

tricia -that dress is really cute. I like the fabric.
mom2rtk -that Christmas dress is so pretty. 

Charlinn- have a great trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......



Gorgeous!  So pretty!


----------



## momto2cuties

tvgirlmin said:


> These overalls are soooo adorable!  Your applique work is just great!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



Sorry!  The first time I tried to quote you I must have messed something up because it doesn't look like a quote - it looks like I made the awesome bag...which I did not do (but dream of attempting).

So, tvgirlmin, tell me, where could I purchase some printable fabric if I were to CASE your project.  I would like your blessing, of course!

Fabulous job on that bag.  Wow!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......



That is so pretty!!  I haven't seen that fabric, but it's really cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  We will be there for dinner on the 11th and breakfast on the 12th.
> This is our schedule
> 12/5: Arrive. 9:05 dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 12/6: Epcot.  6:30 dinner at Biergarten
> 12/7: AK. 6:30 dinner at Sanaa
> 12/8: DHS.
> 12/9: MK. 8am breakfast at CP
> 12/10: MVMCP.  Girls only dinner at Akershus
> 12/11: Free day.  6 dinner at 1900
> 12/12: Depart 10am breakfast at 1900.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out!!
> 
> Jessica


We'll cross paths at MVMCP and that is it.  And I can't tell you what we're wearing b/c I don't have customs made for it and I'm not sure I'll get any done 




mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......


Cute!  I saw that fabric, but it wouldn't work for coordinating boy/girl outfits.  Joann's also had some with stripes in the background that at least didn't have pink in it, but I wasn't wowed by it.  I'm not sure sure I'm going to have time to complete outfits for MVMCP anyway.  Our character dinners are my top priority right now.


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> Love the Olivia, I have had that pattern for over a year and haven't made one yet!  I think I'm askeered of knits, but I did make a Bitty Twin a raglan with Carla's pattern and it was really easy!



I was a bit afraid too, but actually it was easier in some aspects.



dogodisney said:


> Lovesdumbo and Jennia, thank you for the compliments.
> 
> tricia -that dress is really cute. I like the fabric.
> mom2rtk -that Christmas dress is so pretty.
> 
> Charlinn- have a great trip.



Thank you.


----------



## Mirb1214

froggy33 said:


> And a dress for Dinner with Cinderella at 1900 Park Fare.  Another simply sweet with a "made up" peek-a-boo skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah..all the faces are painted.  I in no way wanted to applique all those!!
> Thanks for looking!  Now I really better get to sleep!!!
> 
> Jessica



My DD just told me that she "NEEDED" this dress!!  I do love it and I told her that when we went back to Disney I would make sure she had a Steps dress.  Great job on the painted faces,  I will have to keep that in mind b/c the hand appliquing of faces TERRIFY me!



Adi12982 said:


>



Congratulations, She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  Makes me miss my DD4 being that size!



mom2rtk said:


> I'm working on a large order for someone heading for Disney.... and it's KILLING me that it will be a whole year before I can get back!
> 
> I'm doing dresses from the new Mickey Christmas fabric and loving it. I'll post pics later. I can't wait to use it for Katie next year!



My DD is standing over my shoulder and saw your avitar picture and she kept say "click on it Mommy! click on it Mommy!"  She wanted to see it bigger but when I clicked on it, it didn't enlarge it so I told her it was a Mommy and her daughter dressed up as Cinderella and her Fairy Godmother.  She L-O-V-E-D it! I will have to track down the posts where you posted all your costumes from your trip but them I'm kinda scared that Mollie may get too many ideas!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......



Beautiful!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I figured as much.
> 
> Hmm...looks like he will be 2 1/2 hours east of me in January....



I was just in Tecumseh on Monday to see my grandparents.



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



This is so super cute!  I love it!  You know when you post these it tortures those of us who don't have embroidery machines! 


HeatherSue said:


> I plan on doing the frog, hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a card for a free ticket when we were there in October, too!  Great deal!
> 
> .



I bought Tianna pillowcases to make my dd's something for the movie but she informed me she wants the frog on one side of it.  I'm not sure if she'll get her way or not but I had better get started soon!

Wish they would have given us free tickets when we were there!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mirb1214 said:


> My DD is standing over my shoulder and saw your avitar picture and she kept say "click on it Mommy! click on it Mommy!"  She wanted to see it bigger but when I clicked on it, it didn't enlarge it so I told her it was a Mommy and her daughter dressed up as Cinderella and her Fairy Godmother.  She L-O-V-E-D it! I will have to track down the posts where you posted all your costumes from your trip but them I'm kinda scared that Mollie may get too many ideas!




Thank you so much for my morning smile! If you click on the link in my signature for my Flickr photostream, you'll find that a a few more embarrassing photos.....


----------



## ktaggie

momto2cuties said:


> Here is what I have been working on - The "He Loves Me, He Loves Me Knot" handbag from YCMT.  I used photo fabric instead of fat quarters for the main panels and I LOVE it!  This is the prototype for my Christmas gifts for my mil, gmil, and aunt-in-law - the hardest part was doing the topstitch through four layers of stuff, so forgive that part - I am hoping to do better on the next one!  I have wanted a photo bag of the kids for so long, but they are just so expensive - this is a great alternative!



That bag is FABULOUS!!!  What kind of photo fabric did you use for your purse? I LOVE the idea!  I'd love to be able to make something similar for the grandmothers of my kids!!!!  I've been looking online and I'm not sure what type of printable fabric gives that nice smooth look.  Is it cotton or silk?  Or something else?  Great job![/QUOTE]

Sorry to keep butting into y'alls thread but you all do such great work.  I love this bag!!!  I would love to have something like this.  For someone who has not used a sewing machine since home ec. in jr. high how hard would something like this be.


----------



## busy mommy

HeatherSue said:


>



I've been looking at that one for Abbie.  If anyone is looking for an inexpensive sewing machine, I saw a Brother machine in Walmart's Black Friday ad for $50.



emcreative said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Your daughter did a great job designing this.  I must not let Abbie see it.  I don't have time right now.  She went on a date with her Daddy last night to see the movie, and I had to stay home with the little one.  No fair!
> 
> 
> 
> Adi12982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful baby!  I'm sorry you had such a hard time.  I had my son by an unplanned c-section.  Although it wasn't what I wanted, he came out healthy.  The what if feelings fade.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is our schedule
> 12/5: Arrive. 9:05 dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 12/6: Epcot.  6:30 dinner at Biergarten
> 12/7: AK. 6:30 dinner at Sanaa
> 12/8: DHS.
> 12/9: MK. 8am breakfast at CP
> 12/10: MVMCP.  Girls only dinner at Akershus
> 12/11: Free day.  6 dinner at 1900
> 12/12: Depart 10am breakfast at 1900.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will be at DHS on the same day!  I hope to see one of your customs in person, I meant to say I hope I get to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job!  I love it.  I had this fabric in my hand the other day and put it down.  Now I am trying to figure out when I can possibly find the time to go back and get it and have the time to sew Maddie another dress.  I don't need any sleep for the next two weeks.  I can sleep when we get home.
> 
> I saw so many other beautiful outfits.  You ladies and Tom are truly amazing.   I wish I had time to comment on all of them.  I've been trying to finish up appliquing some t-shirts to match pajama bottoms and embroidering some disney characters on polos for Gray.
> A friend of mine made all of Maddie's hair bows and is making little clippie for Abbie to wear.   I am amazed that Abbie is going to wear bows in her hair.
> She did a great job.  I am going to try to get pics of my shirts and her bows on here today.  We will see.  I also have to help Abbie and Gray with school projects that are due the week after Thanksgiving.   School pojects during a holiday is almost enough to make me want to homeschool
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

busy mommy said:


> Great job!  I love it.  I had this fabric in my hand the other day and put it down.  Now I am trying to figure out when I can possibly find the time to go back and get it and have the time to sew Maddie another dress.  I don't need any sleep for the next two weeks.  I can sleep when we get home.



Thank you! And thanks to everyone else for their kind comments on the dress. 

And just what is this "sleep" thing you speak of????? BEFORE a Disney trip? That's just crazy talk..... You can sleep when you're old and gray.... you know.... after looking back at all those cute pictures of your kids in the cute clothes you made for Disney.......


----------



## tvgirlmin

ktaggie said:


> That bag is FABULOUS!!!  What kind of photo fabric did you use for your purse? I LOVE the idea!  I'd love to be able to make something similar for the grandmothers of my kids!!!!  I've been looking online and I'm not sure what type of printable fabric gives that nice smooth look.  Is it cotton or silk?  Or something else?  Great job!



Thanks for all the great comments on my photobag! Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you ladies - my mil is in town for about two weeks, so I am not on as often as usual.  I bought the photo fabric from waldemort - it is Tailor Sew In Colorfast Fabric Sheets for Ink Jet Printers - like 7 sheets of 8x11 paper per pack for around 10 bucks.  I found it near where they keep all the bedazzler type stuff and the aprons and bags you can decorate.  I put in a new ink cartridge before I printed and it was super easy!

I have not been sewing long, so it shouldn't be too hard of a project if you have sewn before (even if it has been a few years).  It is the "He loves me, He loves me knot bag" from Youcanmakethis.com. The hardest part is the top stitch around the top of the bag because the layers of fabric and interfacing are so thick!

Good luck with all your bags!  Can't wait to see them!  I will post mine that I am giving as gifts as I finish them!


----------



## tvgirlmin

mom2rtk said:


> I have finally gotten to work up the new Disney christmas fabric into a dress for a customer. I knew what I wanted to do the minute I saw it!  You can bet I'm saving some for next year when we go back. Katie's too old for this style, but I'll do something with these fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......



Almost forgot - this is toooo cute!  I love the dress, this pattern was just perfect for the material. Great job


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mom2RTK, What a sweet Christmas dress!!  I just looked through your Flicker pictures, OMG!!  What a lucky little girl!!  It must be so much fun sewing for her.  How many costume changes does she do in a typical park visit!?


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> We'll cross paths at MVMCP and that is it.  And I can't tell you what we're wearing b/c I don't have customs made for it and I'm not sure I'll get any done


Well, if you do get something done I will make sure to keep a look out!  You can do it!!  And, if not, your kids will look great and have a great time in whatever!
Have a great trip!



Mirb1214 said:


> My DD just told me that she "NEEDED" this dress!!  I do love it and I told her that when we went back to Disney I would make sure she had a Steps dress.  Great job on the painted faces,  I will have to keep that in mind b/c the hand appliquing of faces TERRIFY me!


That is a huge compliment!  I think the steps outfits are becoming very popular because they really interact with the kids wearing them.
The paint is soooo much easier.  That way the eyes and mouths don't turn out all wonky.



busy mommy said:


> We will be at DHS on the same day!  I hope to see one of your customs in person, I meant to say I hope I get to meet you


HA!!  Well, keep a look out!!  We'll definitely be in line for Fantasmic!  Have a great trip - it's so close!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> Mom2RTK, What a sweet Christmas dress!!  I just looked through your Flicker pictures, OMG!!  What a lucky little girl!!  It must be so much fun sewing for her.  How many costume changes does she do in a typical park visit!?




Many thanks! We have a lot of fun stalking characters and plotting how to have the right costume along with us. It's a lot of fun then doing the scrapbook pages when we get home. 

I prefer not to count the actual number. There are those who watch these boards who think it makes me a bad parent...... Seriously.......we have a BALL with it, but I guess that doesn't matter.......


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Cute!  I saw that fabric, but it wouldn't work for coordinating boy/girl outfits.  Joann's also had some with stripes in the background that at least didn't have pink in it, but I wasn't wowed by it.  I'm not sure sure I'm going to have time to complete outfits for MVMCP anyway.  Our character dinners are my top priority right now.



That red/green striped fabric came out last year and it didn't wow me either. I still haven't bought a single piece of it, even though I saw it on the shelves again this year. It really is too bad they chose to put that tiny bit of pink in the new one. It does make it a tough sell for a boy.....


----------



## fairygoodmother

Well hello, everyone!  120 pages in and I finally have a moment to scan some really beautiful things!!

It's time for Auntie to begin another sewing marathon.  Grandma has given us a check, BIL and SIL have given us their blessing, so Auntie and Uncle are taking the twins to 
DISNEYLAND


It won't be a long trip...we leave 12/1 and return home 12/4.  Three nights and three days in the parks.  Of course that means they need Minnie dot outfits, and princess dresses, and Mary Poppins, and Lilo dresses for breakfast, and Christmas outfits for visiting Santa and the reindeer....mind you, this is all for TWO!  

mom2rtk, I'll be needing two of that Christmas dress of yours.  Size 5 please  

Karen has one Mary Poppins still, and a couple of princesses. And she'll make matching hair accessories.  
I'm a little excited.
Of course, we're pushing it a bit.  Evelyn will only be 13 days post-op.  she'll be fine...she'll be fine...she'll be fine...she'll be fine...
SO, off to sew!


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> mom2rtk, I'll be needing two of that Christmas dress of yours.  Size 5 please



Sounds awesome!!! And no problem with the Christmas dresses.... as long as you TAKE ME ALONG!!!!!

It's killing me not to have a trip coming up soon to sew for. And while we've been to the Land several times, never at Christmas..... sounds Heavenly!

Which princesses are you doing?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> I prefer not to count the actual number. There are those who watch these boards who think it makes me a bad parent...... Seriously.......we have a BALL with it, but I guess that doesn't matter.......



No problem!  I think as long as she's having fun, who cares what other people think!  My MIL thinks it's terrible I put my little boy in pink, but it's his favorite color!


----------



## NaeNae

Question??????

Do you think the JOY design of Heather Sue's with the Mickey Head is too girly for a boys shirt?  I know the Minnie one would not work, but I can't decide for DGS1.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I don't think so, I'd just do more green than red...I was thinking those would be our next MVMCP shirts and I'm the only girl in this house


----------



## HLAuburn

NaeNae said:


> Question??????
> 
> Do you think the JOY design of Heather Sue's with the Mickey Head is too girly for a boys shirt?  I know the Minnie one would not work, but I can't decide for DGS1.



I think it would be cute!  I think the fabrics you pick could make it more boyish, and especially being a Mickey head, I think it would be fine for a little boy.

I did the Minnie head JOY and it turned out super cute!  I'll have to post a pic soon...


----------



## sahm1000

Beautiful everything everyone!  We have had busy days around here and now we are getting ready to leave tomorrow for St. Louis for Thanksgiving so I will be MIA for 6 days.  Don't get too far ahead without me!  I need to give my girls and myself a break soon - I am becoming one of those parents who overschedules their children!  Right now indoor soccer is threatening to do me in!  It wouldn't be so bad since we don't really practice - well Claire's team (my 4 year old) will still be practicing outside - since you have to pay to practice since it's an indoor league - but Grace's game schedule is a real pain!  Every single one of her games is at 6:00, 6:45, or 7:30 at night!  And all on Saturdays!  Even worse is that her team is all 6 year olds so I think that is kind of late at night for them to be starting a game but maybe I just have earlier bed times than most people.  So guess what we'll be doing for the next 8 weeks every Saturday...and Claire also plays on Saturday but hers are earlier in the day.  So we get to make two trips on Saturday to the Soccer Center that is 30 minutes away.  Just a pain in my rear!  


In case I don't check in between now and Thanksgiving - have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!




mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! We have a lot of fun stalking characters and plotting how to have the right costume along with us. It's a lot of fun then doing the scrapbook pages when we get home.
> 
> I prefer not to count the actual number. There are those who watch these boards who think it makes me a bad parent...... Seriously.......we have a BALL with it, but I guess that doesn't matter.......




Had to comment on this....don't like those people who watch but don't care to interact with others - at least here anyway.  Who cares about them!  I know they have picked on our thread before over on their boards but you really shouldn't care what they think.  You know you have fun with it and your daughter loves it (obvious by her pictures!) so keep doing it!  And just remember that the rest of us here are just jealous of your costume changes!  I love it!


----------



## revrob

WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!


----------



## mom2rtk

sahm1000 said:


> Had to comment on this....don't like those people who watch but don't care to interact with others - at least here anyway.  Who cares about them!  I know they have picked on our thread before over on their boards but you really shouldn't care what they think.  You know you have fun with it and your daughter loves it (obvious by her pictures!) so keep doing it!  And just remember that the rest of us here are just jealous of your costume changes!  I love it!





revrob said:


> WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!



Thanks to you both! 

I was the object of much ridicule and harsh judmement. But I must say I did enjoy how much they all salivated over my costumes and wished they could have one of their own..... I wish I knew their names so I could refuse to ever sell anything to them! I didn't let it alter how we went about enjoying our trip.... just how I handle talking about it here. And to be honest, I probably would have done a TR if I hadn't been aware of that.... but it will all be in our scrapbook, and kept forever as a fond memory of something we BOTH enjoyed immensely.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!



This is news to you?


----------



## mom2rtk

sahm1000 said:


> In case I don't check in between now and Thanksgiving - have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Happy Thanksgiving right back at you!


----------



## karamat

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you! And thanks to everyone else for their kind comments on the dress.
> 
> And just what is this "sleep" thing you speak of????? BEFORE a Disney trip? That's just crazy talk..... You can sleep when you're old and gray.... you know.... after looking back at all those cute pictures of your kids in the cute clothes you made for Disney.......


Too late... I'm already old and gray... that reminds me, I need to add a cut and color to my pre-trip to-do list 



Diz-Mommy said:


> No problem!  I think as long as she's having fun, who cares what other people think!  My MIL thinks it's terrible I put my little boy in pink, but it's his favorite color!


Take heart - it is only in recent time that pink has been a color for girls.  Because pink is a varation of red, it used to be considered a boy's color.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!





livndisney said:


> This is news to you?



Isn't it amazing how doing something loving with your children turns into we're bad parents! Dallas LOVES it when I make something for him!

I just love it when the kids are so proud of what they are wearing and have big smile on their faces, telling me their mama made it for them!!


----------



## emcreative

NaeNae said:


> Question??????
> 
> Do you think the JOY design of Heather Sue's with the Mickey Head is too girly for a boys shirt?  I know the Minnie one would not work, but I can't decide for DGS1.



I think it would be adorable, and as was said, the fabrics are what will make it!


----------



## GoofyG

Well, I'm trying to help my mom out with the sewing.  This is really funny since I don't sew.  I was able to cut out 9 pair of easy fit pants for gifts.  PLUS, I didn't get the fabric upside down.  That's a miracle in itself.  lol

I hope to try to sew the easy fit pants this week, I don't knwo.  It's such a crazy week.  I will see what happens.

My mom almost has a couple of the girls outfits done for our Christmas trip, and I will post pictures when she gets them done.


----------



## carrie6466

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks to you both!
> 
> I was the object of much ridicule and harsh judmement. But I must say I did enjoy how much they all salivated over my costumes and wished they could have one of their own..... I wish I knew their names so I could refuse to ever sell anything to them! I didn't let it alter how we went about enjoying our trip.... just how I handle talking about it here. And to be honest, I probably would have done a TR if I hadn't been aware of that.... but it will all be in our scrapbook, and kept forever as a fond memory of something we BOTH enjoyed immensely.





livndisney said:


> This is news to you?





jessica52877 said:


> Isn't it amazing how doing something loving with your children turns into we're bad parents! Dallas LOVES it when I make something for him!
> 
> I just love it when the kids are so proud of what they are wearing and have big smile on their faces, telling me their mama made it for them!!



At first I thought you ladies were just being funny/silly/sarcastic about all this.  Then I realized you're serious!  I never would have thought that people think that way...what makes us bad parents?  Taking them to Disney?  Making cute outfits for our kids?  Or am I losing the thread of the conversation here? (I'm really )


----------



## livndisney

carrie6466 said:


> At first I thought you ladies were just being funny/silly/sarcastic about all this.  Then I realized you're serious!  I never would have thought that people think that way...what makes us bad parents?  Taking them to Disney?  Making cute outfits for our kids?  Or am I losing the thread of the conversation here? (I'm really )



Oh yes, we are serious. There are those who's "hobby" it is to make fun. Sometimes even being cruel and mocking children.


----------



## lovesdumbo

busy mommy said:


> I don't need any sleep for the next two weeks.  I can sleep when we get home.


Haven't you ever heard that C&W song "I'll sleep when I'm dead".



GoofyG said:


> Well, I'm trying to help my mom out with the sewing.  This is really funny since I don't sew.  I was able to cut out 9 pair of easy fit pants for gifts.  PLUS, I didn't get the fabric upside down.  That's a miracle in itself.  lol
> 
> I hope to try to sew the easy fit pants this week, I don't knwo.  It's such a crazy week.  I will see what happens.
> 
> My mom almost has a couple of the girls outfits done for our Christmas trip, and I will post pictures when she gets them done.


Can't wait to see the girls outfits!

How is your DD doing?


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> Oh yes, we are serious. There are those who's "hobby" it is to make fun. Sometimes even being cruel and mocking children.




I would like to be angry...but to be honest whenever people behave this way I find myself really feeling sorry for them.  What is so horrible and lacking in your own life that you feel your only recourse is to attempt to cut down others?


----------



## lovesdumbo

My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.


----------



## mom2rtk

lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.



That's a bummer. Why is it that people just can't be accepting of what others enjoy and be happy for them. Does it really start at age 6????


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> I would like to be angry...but to be honest whenever people behave this way I find myself really feeling sorry for them.  What is so horrible and lacking in your own life that you feel your only recourse is to attempt to cut down others?



I'm not that nice.  I'm angry at a 6 year old.

Actually I'm just really sad.  Why can't my 6 year old be a little girl?


----------



## lovesdumbo

mom2rtk said:


> That's a bummer. Why is it that people just can't be accepting of what others enjoy and be happy for them. Does it really start at age 6????



I think it starts at 4 or 5.  I think it really bothers me that it was a friend who said it not just some random punk at school.  I do have to wonder if she wasn't a bit jelous too.


----------



## pixidustmom

Ok I have only seen the last two pages and will be going to the beginning soon but mom2rtk I have to say it's sad that you had such neg comments. I think it's awesome that you all take the time to do something special like this for your children. I can only dream to have that talent. 
I also looked at your photos you have on your link and wow what great costumes and a cute DD. I wish I had the queen of hearts for myself.


----------



## mom2rtk

lovesdumbo said:


> I'm not that nice.  I'm angry at a 6 year old.
> 
> Actually I'm just really sad.  Why can't my 6 year old be a little girl?



Well... I figure that 6 year old has a mother who can't wait for her to grow up and move out so she can have more "me" time.... Everyone seems to want their kids to grow up SO fast.....


----------



## mom2rtk

pixidustmom said:


> Ok I have only seen the last two pages and will be going to the beginning soon but mom2rtk I have to say it's sad that you had such neg comments. I think it's awesome that you all take the time to do something special like this for your children. I can only dream to have that talent.
> I also looked at your photos you have on your link and wow what great costumes and a cute DD. I wish I had the queen of hearts for myself.



Thank you! My daughter loved that costume.


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> Isn't it amazing how doing something loving with your children turns into we're bad parents! Dallas LOVES it when I make something for him!
> 
> I just love it when the kids are so proud of what they are wearing and have big smile on their faces, telling me their mama made it for them!!



My girls love it when I make them things!  They love picking out the fabrics, appliques and helping out making them!  My Claire loves to push the buttons on my embroidery machine - she can just about work the button part of it al by herself.  And when I am sewing she will sit there and make sure everything "comes out" right - she guides it after it is sewn.  



carrie6466 said:


> At first I thought you ladies were just being funny/silly/sarcastic about all this.  Then I realized you're serious!  I never would have thought that people think that way...what makes us bad parents?  Taking them to Disney?  Making cute outfits for our kids?  Or am I losing the thread of the conversation here? (I'm really )



Sorry if we lost you.  There is a whole other website dedicated to making fun of the disboards and people on our thread have been frequently commented on.  Apparently they are not fans of customs.   And I would love to say what I really think of people like that but since it is the disboards I won't!  I'd get censored anyway!



lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.



Sorry about that!  I LOVE that jacket!  I remember when you made it and loved it then.  Hate it when kids are cruel.


----------



## carrie6466

livndisney said:


> Oh yes, we are serious. There are those who's "hobby" it is to make fun. Sometimes even being cruel and mocking children.



That's sad.  Really sad.  

I'm with the "I want my 6 year old to be a kid" crowd, too.  She's happy with her Disney characters, although she hasn't worn any to school yet this year.  She does wear stuff I make and is still happy when people notice


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> If you've been around a while, this little turkey might look familiar!  I did it by hand a few years ago for Sawyer.  But, I digitized it this year and made him a new shirt.  He still loves it!  Check out Tessa's missing teeth!  She's had 3 front teeth fall out in the last couple of weeks and one more is really loose!  She's talking with the cutest little lisp right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He insisted that Tessa had to be in the picture, too!  Stephres made the jacket that Tessa is wearing, so it's appropriate that she's in the picture.
> 
> Here's my little bitty Sawyer with his first turkey shirt.  I can't believe how little he was!!  He must have been about 17 months old. *sigh* I need a baby!



Cute turkey shirt and missing teeth! 



HeatherSue said:


> Most of my facebook friends have seen this already, but I can't resist sharing it- even though I haven't made it into anything yet.  I drew this and digitized it yesterday and I think she turned out SO cute!  I'm going to put it on something for Tessa for when we see The Princess and the Frog. But, I haven't decided what to make yet.



LOVE it! 



mom2rtk said:


> My daughter had beautiful long hair leading up to our Disney trip when she was 4. Then she cut a big piece off right by her face just a few days before leaving. I didn't freak, but decided it would be fine if I just took some off the back so it didn't look so out of proportion. After a few cuts, I knew I was in trouble! Fortunately my hairdresser worked her in for an emergency Disney cut! I'm not sure if you can see, but it kind of fluffed up at the sides and was SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your day turns around and you can do something with her hair AND your machine....



Looks very cute, you'd never have guessed that was an "accidental" hair style. 



h518may said:


> Everyone lately has been talking about starting there first feliz.  I just finished my first this week.  I think it was easier to put together then I thought it would be.  I already bought Princess Tiana material for a spring feliz.
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is at grandparents, also it will be a couple weeks before she wears this dress.
> 
> And here is the back



So pretty, great job! 



h518may said:


> Well I posted earlier today about finishing my first feliz.  I also made my first bowling shirt for DS yesterday.  DS usually wears uniforms to school, but they had a dress down day today so I finished his bowling shirt so he could wear it today.  He picked out the batman material.  I took the advice of others and didn't line the shirt.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



He looks like he loves his shirt! =) 



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm way far behind and really have no hope of catching up, so I hope you don't mind my just jumping in.  As the Facebookers know, our crew has been sick FOREVER.  We've had some major dramahs going on as well but hopefully that will settle down soon.
> 
> I did finally get a project done, just in time for the movie!  Emmy "designed" it all, I was just the mouse doing her bidding!   I think when it frays I'll like it more...



WOW so neat, and you always have some of the greatest looking photos! 



Adi12982 said:


> I don't know if I will EVER catch up, but I will try. . . I'm way back on thread 17. . .
> 
> For those of you who don't know the baby (Isabel) was born on 10/16
> 
> Here is the wayyy long birth story (FEEL FREE TO SKIP):
> 
> On Wednesday October 14 at about 5 am I had what I thought was a leak of fluid.  I went to the birth center and the strip tested positive for amniotic fluid.  They had me go have a good breakfast and then come back (we chose Dennys).  We returned to the Birth Center, and I stayed there and sent Dennis to work (he was only working until 1pm).  I was at 1.5 cms.  They had me walk a lot until noon, and checked me and nothing, so they started me on the breast pump and I was getting some contractions.  After we had lunch they decided that maybe it was a high leak and not an actual tear in the sac down low (because they could still feel the bag of water around the babys head.  They did a fern test and it was negative for amniotic fluid, so they decided that it wasnt my water braking after all.  I went home showered and then headed to the hospital or a biophysical ultrasound  baby scored 8 out of 8, and fluid was at 17 (should be between 5 and 20  he expected Id be around 10 being at almost 40 weeks).  So I went home and got a good nights sleep (minus all the potty breaks).  I also took it easy the next morning.
> 
> I tried to stay in bed as much as possible, but started getting some contractions in the morning (got nervous and decided to lay in bed some more, because Dennis had to work until 9pm that night).  I guess I panicked that it may finally be time, even though days before I couldnt wait for it to be time. The contractions got regular around 1/2pm  they were 15 minutes apart then.  They got closer and closer as the day went on.  Round 6pm I took a long hot shower to relieve some of the pain, the contractions were 5-7 minutes apart then.  Around 8/9pm I sent Dennis a text message that I was having pretty regular contractions, that he didnt need to leave early or rush, but that he should come home as soon as the class he was teaching let out.  Dennis didnt get home until 10pm that night  and by then they were 3-5 minutes apart, I tried to ignore them as much as possible during dinner (but I didnt get much food down, my mother-in-law had cooked and I think she thought I didnt like her cooking, it was a good picadillo (Cuban beef dish) but it was hard to eat when in so much pain.  I continued to try to ignore the contractions as much as possible during Greys anatomy and Private Practice, but at 11pm we headed out to the Maternity Center because they had been 3-5 minutes apart for over an hour.
> 
> We arrived at the Miami Maternity Center before midnight.  I was 3cm dilated, 80% effaced and baby was at 0 station.  They usually do not keep you until you are 4cm dilated, but they decided to have me stick around for at least a couple hours to see if things were progressing, especially since my blood pressure was a little high (140/90) and so was my temperature (100).  They had me pick out a movie (I chose Bog Daddy) and they put it in.  I cuddled some in bed with Dennis, tried to get some rest, but really couldnt.  My BP did go down a little bit, according to the midwife that was short lived only until my mom arrived.  My mom and grandmother arrived around 1am (the 15th was my moms birthday).  I spent the whole night with contractions  walking a bit both inside the birth center and outside, got in the hot tub, tried to sleep, etc.  It was very painful, but I was doing ok, especially in the water.  The hot tub was HEAVEN.  I didnt have them turn on the jets, but just the warm water and the buoyancy was heavenly.
> I was starting to think that I wasnt going to be able without pain medication and started getting worried.  The midwives were great in getting me through my contractions, but it was much more pain than I imagined it would be.  Worse than my cancer pain back when I was searching for a diagnosis, and I thought that was horrible.  My BP and temperature were a bit high again, which was a concern.  They stayed that way and when my water broke at 4am there was meconium.  That scared me a lot and with the midwives support we got transferred to the hospital (North Shore, in Miami).   To some extent I am saddened that we went  everything went totally different than I had planned at that point, although I am happy and grateful that both the baby and I are healthy.
> 
> We arrived at North Shore some time before 5am.  The walk from the ER to the Labor and Delivery floor was tough.  I was surprised they didnt offer a wheelchair.  I had to keep stopping for contractions.  Upon arrival I was given room 304, and a great nurse, although check in was a pain.  I was 5cm when I got there.  After all the check in formalities (blood, IV, give a urine sample, give us all your health history, etc.) the doctor decided to give me magnesium for the BP and wanted to start me on pitocin since the baby was low and thought I would go fast.  They offered me pain medication at that point and said I should get an epidural.  I was so exhausted at this point I went with it.  It was around 9am when the anesthesiologists finally came, and apparently I got the worst of the three, he stuck me 11 times and NO LUCK  he kept hitting the bone!  It was super hard to sit still during all my contractions for about an hour while he kept messing up.  The nurse offered to get him the ultrasound machine to be able to see better, but he didnt accept, he was hesitant.  Finally he allowed another anesthesiologist to try and he got it n the first shot, but they decided only to put a ¼ dose of meds in.  So at 10 am after being in labor for 20 hours I had some short lived pain relief.  They started the pitocin.  Hen the doctor came in he did the longest exam EVER  I asked him to stop because the pain meds had worn away and it was just too painful.  He said there was a lot of meconium and for the babys safety suggested a c-section, at that point I wanted to wait it out some.  He also suggested maybe the baby was too big for me  I said that argument wouldnt work on me, I had only gained 5 lbs the whole pregnancy and at the ultrasound on Wednesday the tech said she was between 7-8 lbs.  Plus the midwives had warned me theyd try that because I am overweight  but I took care of myself during the pregnancy.  But they had someone else come and basically told me if the baby aspirated it she could die.  Around the same time, the anesthesiologist gave me a full does of pain meds and the babys heart rate dropped to the 60s for about a minute  that was VERY scary.  So at their insistence and for fear of harming the baby I agreed to the c-section.  That part went very quickly.  At 12:13 pm Isabel made her dramatic entrance to the world  and she was STILL pooping even as they were wiping her down.  She was smaller than we expected/imagined and thank God she did not aspirate any meconium.  We got to hold her until they were ready to finish the surgery and then I had Dennis go with her to the Nursery.  I was taken to recovery.  As soon as she got hungry they brought her to me and I got to nurse her for the first time, right there in recovery.  As soon as she was born and all was well my BP was low for me  staying around 115-120/60-70 until the day I left the hospital.  I have some doubts of whether or not I should have said ok to the c-section.  A lot of days I wish I had waited a little to see if the pitocin dilated me fast enough to push her out  but in the end all I prayed for the whole pregnancy was a healthy baby (and my health) and that is exactly what I got.
> 
> The spinal tap headache started almost immediately  but they were controlling the pain with some shots.  So two days later (the 18th) the baby and I went home.  Things got progressively worse  until I couldnt stand the pain just to sit up to nurse Isabel.  On October 23rd I went to urgent care and they told me to go back to where I delivered, so I decided Id go in the morning.  The 24th I fed the baby, showered and headed over to North Shore, I arrived around 11 am.  It wasnt until 9pm that an anesthesiologist came in to do a blood patch, he poked me another 16 times to get the space.  In the end it didnt work, so Sunday the 27th I went to Baptist Hospital (my favorite hospital in Miami) and they did a CT scan.  They told me there was barely any of the needed fluid around my brain and that was why I was in so much pain.  They admitted me to the hospital and at 4pm the next day, Monday, they did a successful blood patch under fluoroscope.  Everyone there was amazed at home many times I had been poked!  They counted 16 scabs at that point.  The doctor said he had NEVER seen anything like it.  Since it was under fluoroscope he got it in the first try.  I started to feel better almost immediately, but it took a few days to feel back to normal in that respect.  Thankfully we are well now, just the normal struggles of being sleepless and with breastfeeding.
> 
> We are hoping to find a doctor that would be willing to attempt a VBAC for the next time. But that isn't on the radar yet
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you care to see more, here are pictures on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2176377&id=1307360&l=89a6d579aa
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2177720&id=1307360&l=8de8e86ca9



GORGEOUS baby, and sooo much hair! I'm sorry to hear about all of the issues that happened and that it sounds like you had someone incompetent poking away at you, ugh! Glad to hear that everything's going well for both of you, she is such a stunning little girl.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

sahm1000 said:


> Sorry if we lost you.  There is a whole other website dedicated to making fun of the disboards and people on our thread have been frequently commented on.  Apparently they are not fans of customs.   And I would love to say what I really think of people like that but since it is the disboards I won't!  I'd get censored anyway!




Really?? Wow...I am sorry to hear this.  I don't sew - just clicked on this thread out of curiosity a little while ago and my first thought was ...WOW...these kids are so blessed to have mother's like these!  Seriously, to take your love and create these beautiful treasures for your children...just precious!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mom2rtk said:


> Well... I figure that 6 year old has a mother who can't wait for her to grow up and move out so she can have more "me" time.... Everyone seems to want their kids to grow up SO fast.....



I think you're right and that is just so sad.


----------



## GoofyG

LOVESDUMBO.....

I take Attikus to the Dr on Monday and I will be metioning some things about DD3.  I hope to see if she will meet with me or something.  The good news is, the speech teacher is helping me with stuff too.  If I need anyhting or info she helps!


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> I made my first Olivia the other day.  Just for fun, I don't have anyone to give it to.  I made the smallest size and I really like the way it turned out.  Just wish I knew a little girl that size to model it for me.



That is so cute!!!! How hard was it?



Camping Griswalds said:


> 1.)Well they can't do anything if it's just the flu, but if some other stuff arises, they can do something.  Each MD's office should have masks available for patients.  If you need to go, ask for one of them for you and Lydia!  I hope she is feeling better, but if her ear hurts, I'd call  It sucks to be sick that long no matter what!
> 
> 
> 2.)To Isabels momma, I have delivered 4 children.  One completely natural, 2 with epidurals and one emergency c-section.  I don't think there is any right or wrong way to have a baby.  Dissapointment, sure, but trust me, the 3 surviving kids I have were worth however they came. And I've seen babies with meconium aspiration, and it's not a good scenario.  Getting your baby out by c-section was the safest way to go!  Besides, now when one of your children ask "How did I get out of your tummy?"  You can show them your scar.  Thats a little bit simpler than the correct anatomy



1.)Thanks Maureen. Lydia seems to be all better now, thank goodness. She says her ear isn't hurting anymore, so I'm not sure what was going on with that. Both she and Arminda have the after flu cough now. So, now I worry about them getting pneumonia! 

2.)  



froggy33 said:


> Thank you!!  We are eating at 1900 Park fare.  After reading all the stories on here about how they interact I knew I wanted a steps dress instead of cinderella!!



I have to get Heather to post the video from our October trip. It was GREAT!!!!! UNBELIEVABLEY fun!!! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was just in Tecumseh on Monday to see my grandparents.!



Cool! Are you a Davy fan?



lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.
> ]


that is a cute jacket. That's so sad about your daughter's friend. 



mom2rtk said:


> Well... I figure that 6 year old has a mother who can't wait for her to grow up and move out so she can have more "me" time.... Everyone seems to want their kids to grow up SO fast.....



I never understood the parents who try to get their kids to grow up so fast and to act "mature". I want my kids to act like kids! I LOVE it that Arminda is 11 and she acts _exactly_ 11!!!  I like to say she's 11 going on 11.   She, Lydia and her friend (who is 12) come over and they play house and Barbies and dolls. I love it! Oh and of course they play with their Webkinz too! They just act like kids. 

I'm in no hurry for my babies to grow up. I love having them around. Why have kids if you don't want to be with them?


----------



## emcreative

lovesdumbo said:


> I'm not that nice.  I'm angry at a 6 year old.
> 
> Actually I'm just really sad.  Why can't my 6 year old be a little girl?



We had a talk early on with the girls about "liking what YOU like" because kids can be so horrible.    First it's pooh, then it's the next thing.  I wish I could say they outgrow it but some kids are never nice even when they're supposedly "grown up."

I would wonder what happened to that little girl to make her so critical.  Did someone tease her?  Who in her life has shown her to be intolerant?  



mom2rtk said:


> Well... I figure that 6 year old has a mother who can't wait for her to grow up and move out so she can have more "me" time.... Everyone seems to want their kids to grow up SO fast.....



The sad thing is it could be SO MANY ways she learned it was okay to behave this way ...





mom2rtk said:


> WOW so neat, and you always have some of the greatest looking photos!




Thanks!  The photos are our favorite part.  I'm sad the weather doesn't cooperate here in MI most the year.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

revrob said:


> WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!





emcreative said:


> I would like to be angry...but to be honest whenever people behave this way I find myself really feeling sorry for them.  What is so horrible and lacking in your own life that you feel your only recourse is to attempt to cut down others?



I agree whole heartedly that kids should be just that - kids. And that everyone is entiled to their own opinion. If mine doesn't match yours then so be it - we will agree to disagree but it is not a mocking matter. I do what I feel & believe is best for my kids. I try to provide the most happy, loving home I can for them while trying to teach them to respect all life, take responsibility for their own actions and the biggie - treat others as you would want to be treated. That they are allowed to like the things they like and that their friends can like differnet things and that it is ok for them to be different. So far so good. Then again we just started Kidergarten..........


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

OK i just need to vent a minute --- have you ever made something for someone - and they look for the store tag right in front of you?


----------



## emcreative

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> OK i just need to vent a minute --- have you ever made something for someone - and they look for the store tag right in front of you?



Vent away.

I'm assuming they were being icky about it not being store bought or something?    I guess it's not my night for understanding people- I love homemade stuff, someone gave of their time, effort and heart- a lot more valuable than something store bought. (I also kinda giggle to myself that these are sometimes the people who think more money= better, and homemade= less money.  Those who craft know that's often NOT the case!)


----------



## livndisney

emcreative said:


> I would like to be angry...but to be honest whenever people behave this way I find myself really feeling sorry for them.  What is so horrible and lacking in your own life that you feel your only recourse is to attempt to cut down others?



I guess this is just another thing you and I will not agree on.

There is NOTHING missing my life. And I don't have sympathy for anyone who makes fun of a child.


----------



## livndisney

Savannah's Mami said:


> Really?? Wow...I am sorry to hear this.  I don't sew - just clicked on this thread out of curiosity a little while ago and my first thought was ...WOW...these kids are so blessed to have mother's like these!  Seriously, to take your love and create these beautiful treasures for your children...just precious!



How did your MAW planning go?


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> I guess this is just another thing you and I will not agree on.
> 
> There is NOTHING missing my life. And I don't have sympathy for anyone who makes fun of a child.




I think our lines got crossed here or something.

I wasn't speaking of you when I said "something missing"- I'm sorry if you felt it was directed at you! I meant "Your" as in the people who were behaving that way (what I would say to them), not as in YOU personally, and looking back and rereading I can see how it might have been misinterpreted.   I was TOTALLY talking about others who felt the need to cut someone down. I  I think you and I were in agreement about it not being right to hurt a child's feelings.  I wouldn't agree with someone's bad behavior, and then carry on with it myself.

And I surely wouldn't tell you that I felt you were wrong in your own opinion! I'll be the FIRST to admit everyone doesn't agree with me, and I could be the one whose thinking is off.  Feeling sorry for someone and feeling sympathy are two different things in my opinion- I was in NO way excusing the behavior, nor saying anger would be the wrong reaction.  

I'm a bit upset that the first time I've been here in weeks I seem to have managed to unintentionally hurt someone, so I think maybe I should just step back for a while and reassess.

Mostly I'm a bit alarmed you thought I would attack you here (or at all).    I'm very sorry if you misinterpreted what I was saying, and if I wasn't clear on who I was referring to.


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! We have a lot of fun stalking characters and plotting how to have the right costume along with us. It's a lot of fun then doing the scrapbook pages when we get home.
> 
> I prefer not to count the actual number. There are those who watch these boards who think it makes me a bad parent...... Seriously.......we have a BALL with it, but I guess that doesn't matter.......


I can't beleive anyone would think you to be a bad parent for enriching your child's life.  You are building loving, fond memories with your child.  Perhaps they are jealous.  Keep having fun and keep having a ball with it -- I can tell Katie loves it 



lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.


I LOVE that jacket!  Phooey on the jealous child.  I hate it that kids grow up so fast.  My ds is almost 8 years old and still loves Thomas the Tank Engine.  I think it's awesome.  Very few of his friends are still interested in Thomas and here we are still buying more wooden trains with his tooth fairy money.  Let children be children.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I agree whole heartedly that kids should be just that - kids. And that everyone is entiled to their own opinion. If mine doesn't match yours then so be it - we will agree to disagree but it is not a mocking matter. I do what I feel & believe is best for my kids. I try to provide the most happy, loving home I can for them while trying to teach them to respect all life, take responsibility for their own actions and the biggie - treat others as you would want to be treated. That they are allowed to like the things they like and that their friends can like differnet things and that it is ok for them to be different. So far so good. Then again we just started Kidergarten..........


Very well stated.

My ds is almost 8 now and he still is pretty content not being influenced by others.  When he was three or four years and you asked him what he wanted to be when he grew up his answer was "just Ben."  He was and still is happy and content with who he is and doesn't seem to be influenced by others.  And I'm still a really protective mother who goes outside when he goes outside to play so that if do see him mimic some other child's untoward behavior I can correct him right away.  It works for us and I have a feeling with what you have instilled thus far this will last well beyond the Kindergarten years.


----------



## NiniMorris

karamat said:


> Too late... I'm already old and gray... that reminds me, I need to add a cut and color to my pre-trip to-do list
> 
> 
> Take heart - it is only in recent time that pink has been a color for girls.  BecauseI have to say, we have been luck pink is a varation of red, it used to be considered a boy's color.



Funny...I almost forgot about all the discussions when my first son was born....Hubby's grandmother bought him all PINK stuff...(this was 32 years ago...) and hubby blew a gasket!  (she also bought him DRESSES!!!...but of course I remember my brother wearing dresses...yes, I'm old!)

I have to say we have been lucky with our kids and peer pressure.  The first three all had a good understanding of who they were and what they liked without letting anyone influence them.  The younger two have been homeschooled so long, they pretty much like what I tell them to like (not!)

DD9 is back in public school, so I'm waiting for the first discussion about 'someone' telling her they don't like what she is wearing...but she is pretty opinionated, so I might not have too much of a problem on that front (fingers crossed!)

DD9 will not wear dresses, except Sunday Mornings.  However, at Disney, she gladly wore dresses to match her niece.  Disney was different.  She felt free to do things she might not have done otherwise.  She had fun!  We are already planning our next trip in 446 days (but who is counting?).  She has come up with ideas for two dresses she just HAS to have!  I think this year she might make some of her own.


I want everyone to promise me....NO ONE WILL STOP MAKING CUSTOMS!  I live for this site!

Nini


----------



## marypopins06

Hello everyone! New to the boards!

I have 6 children DD26, DD & DS22, DS14, DD12, and DD6. It seemed no matter what I did for the DD's 26, 22 they where forever jealous over DS 22. About 12 years ago DS started to play the drums, he wanted some fancy drum sticks for X-mas. Each child could pick the "big" gift they wanted. The DD's were again upset - they had no intrest in drums! So I bought 3 sets of drum sticks, on X-mas DS is thrilled DD's are upset. After it was pointed out to them, the problem stopped. It is still a joke at the house, and the 3, older kids told the younger kids, so we no longer have the problem. I am sorry this is long, but one of the things I found is that if children are not taught to "think" for themselves, they tend to be unhappy and say things that are not kind. Just by looking at all these great pictures, it is easy to see that you spend a great deal of time talking and listening to your children. What a great contrubition you are making to this world!


----------



## dogodisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> OK i just need to vent a minute --- have you ever made something for someone - and they look for the store tag right in front of you?



You can take it as a compliment. Maybe the things are so well made that the receiver thinks you bought them. 

My DD(15) who can be critical told me she thought I bought the Cinderella Gown that I made for DGD. It was her way of giving me a compliment.


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> I think it starts at 4 or 5.  I think it really bothers me that it was a friend who said it not just some random punk at school.  I do have to wonder if she wasn't a bit jelous too.



Megan has had friends comment on her outfits in a nice way and others who tell her they are babyish. The good thing about Megan is, she doesn't care! She tells the nay sayers, I like Princesses and little girl stuff right now, I'll probably outgrow them someday but not yet! I am so jealous of her self-confidence. 

I wish I knew what made mean girls mean! I would bet Megan would not think the jacket is babyish at all!

Adi, Isabel is beautiful! I skimmed your story because I'm a little squeamish but the pictures are gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well now!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I never understood the parents who try to get their kids to grow up so fast and to act "mature". I want my kids to act like kids! I LOVE it that Arminda is 11 and she acts _exactly_ 11!!!  I like to say she's 11 going on 11.   She, Lydia and her friend (who is 12) come over and they play house and Barbies and dolls. I love it! Oh and of course they play with their Webkinz too! They just act like kids.
> 
> I'm in no hurry for my babies to grow up. I love having them around. Why have kids if you don't want to be with them?




I am sure you know my feelings on kids being kids. But I wanted to say Arminda is a very sweet girl (which I am sure you already know) with a very kind heart. She is "mature" about things she needs to be and I just love seeing your girls play. They are so happy(Corey too) and full of joy. You have done a great job with them. (Insert super mom icon here) I have a hard enough time keeping up with one LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Cool! Are you a Davy fan?
> ?



No, sorry I'm not. 



emcreative said:


> I'm a bit upset that the first time I've been here in weeks I seem to have managed to unintentionally hurt someone, so I think maybe I should just step back for a while and reassess.



Don't go anywhere!  i've been wondering where you were!  I thought I heard that you got a new puppy that we haven't seen pics of either!   I need to open a facebook page for all of my disboutique friends so I can keep up with you guys more!


----------



## minnie2

Adi,  Love the picture of Isabelle!

Lovesdumbo.  That is CRAZY I like Pooh and I am no baby!    I agree with what others have said kids need to be kids!  Nikki is 10 and still loves princesses and stuff.  Ok so she doesn't wear the princess stuff unless it is weekends or at WDW because she wants to be cool but I will take what I can get!  
Friday was hat day at school so Kyle wore his new Mickey ears where the ears have the Mickey shorts and hand all over them and apparently some BRAT( I say brat because this kid has been a trouble maker for 2 yrs and he has earned the right to be called brat!)this brat started picking on him for wearing Mickey Mouse club house ears!  My girlfriend was helping in the class and heard it ad told the kid that these ears where WALT DISNEY WORLD ears the kid you get wen you go to wdw. then told him how she though Mickey Mouse club house was cool.  Thankfully the little brat dropped it but poor Kyle didn't want to wear his ears for the rest of the day.  So she took Kyle aside and told him quietly that the little boy was probably jealous since Kyle just came back from WDW and Kyle was ok with that.

These kids are in 2nd grade frankly they should still e watching Mickey's club house!  

Kids should be kids not little adults!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> I'm SO jealous of all of you heading for Disney for Christmas! Never mind that I was just there......


I am so jealous too!  Love the beautiful dress and your mad skilz!  Perfect fabric choices.



tricia said:


>


Girl, what can I say that hasn't been said already..Love it, love your work, keep posting.



Adi12982 said:


> Here are some pictures:
> One of her first pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's modest, covering up, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time holding her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's first time holding her:


Welcome to the world precious one!


h518may said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


As the mom of a boy all I ever get to make for him is the bowling shirt and jammies.  You did a super job.


----------



## livndisney

I guess I am lucky. My DD knows what she likes and tries really hard to like what she likes.(No matter what Mommie thinks LOL). She has never been a Hannah Montana Fan, she prefers Princesses and Tinkerbell. She loves her AG dolls and is basically happy being who she is. She prefers "Mommie sewing" over store bought (Store bought never fits right lol) We have had more than our share of mean people and she is learning to deal with them.  But for the most part she is just happy. She likes to be around people.


 to all the little ones who are dealing with "meanies".


On a side note, her "style" must be catching on-they just opened a store at DTD JUST for her it is called "Little Missmatched" LOL


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Megan has had friends comment on her outfits in a nice way and others who tell her they are babyish. The good thing about Megan is, she doesn't care! She tells the nay sayers, I like Princesses and little girl stuff right now, I'll probably outgrow them someday but not yet! I am so jealous of her self-confidence.
> 
> I wish I knew what made mean girls mean! I would bet Megan would not think the jacket is babyish at all!


Hey-I would wear a jacket like that if I had the time to make one in my size!

How wonderful that Megan knows how to stand up for herself.  My Emma knows what she likes but she's really shy so she didn't know how verbalize to the girl that she like her jacket.  Emma has NOT said she won't wear the jacket to school again.  Ironic thing is Pooh isn't one of her favorites-she likes him OK but she's really a Tigger kind of gal.  



minnie2 said:


> Lovesdumbo.  That is CRAZY I like Pooh and I am no baby!    I agree with what others have said kids need to be kids!  Nikki is 10 and still loves princesses and stuff.  Ok so she doesn't wear the princess stuff unless it is weekends or at WDW because she wants to be cool but I will take what I can get!
> Friday was hat day at school so Kyle wore his new Mickey ears where the ears have the Mickey shorts and hand all over them and apparently some BRAT( I say brat because this kid has been a trouble maker for 2 yrs and he has earned the right to be called brat!)this brat started picking on him for wearing Mickey Mouse club house ears!  My girlfriend was helping in the class and heard it ad told the kid that these ears where WALT DISNEY WORLD ears the kid you get wen you go to wdw. then told him how she though Mickey Mouse club house was cool.  Thankfully the little brat dropped it but poor Kyle didn't want to wear his ears for the rest of the day.  So she took Kyle aside and told him quietly that the little boy was probably jealous since Kyle just came back from WDW and Kyle was ok with that.
> 
> These kids are in 2nd grade frankly they should still e watching Mickey's club house!
> 
> Kids should be kids not little adults!


My 10 year old Lizzy struggled for a couple years with "still" liking Pooh.  I kept telling her I'm an adult and like Pooh and lots of other adults do too.  She's more comfortable with her love for Pooh now but she doesn't wear her Pooh stuff to school.

Poor Kyle.   Glad your friend was there!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> I never understood the parents who try to get their kids to grow up so fast and to act "mature". I want my kids to act like kids! I LOVE it that Arminda is 11 and she acts _exactly_ 11!!!  I like to say she's 11 going on 11.   She, Lydia and her friend (who is 12) come over and they play house and Barbies and dolls. I love it! Oh and of course they play with their Webkinz too! They just act like kids.
> 
> I'm in no hurry for my babies to grow up. I love having them around. Why have kids if you don't want to be with them?



You've described my middle DD exactly.  She's a very 'young' 12, happy to play with her 4 yo sisterand has more webkinz than I can count.  And definatly not into boys or appearance yet.  She's outgrown the 'fun' kind of customs, but loves wearing t-shirts with machine applique on them.


----------



## HeatherSue

ktaggie said:


> Sorry to keep butting into y'alls thread but you all do such great work.  I love this bag!!!  I would love to have something like this.  For someone who has not used a sewing machine since home ec. in jr. high how hard would something like this be.


You are most certainly not butting in!! We want to hear what you have to say!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Well hello, everyone!  120 pages in and I finally have a moment to scan some really beautiful things!!
> 
> It's time for Auntie to begin another sewing marathon.  Grandma has given us a check, BIL and SIL have given us their blessing, so Auntie and Uncle are taking the twins to
> DISNEYLAND
> 
> It won't be a long trip...we leave 12/1 and return home 12/4.  Three nights and three days in the parks.  Of course that means they need Minnie dot outfits, and princess dresses, and Mary Poppins, and Lilo dresses for breakfast, and Christmas outfits for visiting Santa and the reindeer....mind you, this is all for TWO!
> 
> mom2rtk, I'll be needing two of that Christmas dress of yours.  Size 5 please
> 
> Karen has one Mary Poppins still, and a couple of princesses. And she'll make matching hair accessories.
> I'm a little excited.
> Of course, we're pushing it a bit.  Evelyn will only be 13 days post-op.  she'll be fine...she'll be fine...she'll be fine...she'll be fine...
> SO, off to sew!


What FUN!!! I hope you all have a great time!!!



NaeNae said:


> Question??????
> 
> Do you think the JOY design of Heather Sue's with the Mickey Head is too girly for a boys shirt?  I know the Minnie one would not work, but I can't decide for DGS1.


I know I may be biased, but I don't think it's any more girly than a Mickey head.  



lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.


I've always loved that jacket!  It's so annoying when kids say things like that! Did your DD take it to heart? I think Tessa would, which makes me sad! I wish she was more like Teresa's Arminda and would just tell them that she likes what she likes!  



mom2rtk said:


> That's a bummer. Why is it that people just can't be accepting of what others enjoy and be happy for them. Does it really start at age 6????


There were big problems with cliques in Tessa's kindergarten class!!!! Thankfully, most of those girls are in another class this year, so Tessa is much happier in first grade! 



livndisney said:


> I guess this is just another thing you and I will not agree on.
> 
> There is NOTHING missing my life. And I don't have sympathy for anyone who makes fun of a child.


If you reread it, you'll see she wasn't talking about you.  She was talking about "the others".



NiniMorris said:


> Funny...I almost forgot about all the discussions when my first son was born....Hubby's grandmother bought him all PINK stuff...(this was 32 years ago...) and hubby blew a gasket!  (she also bought him DRESSES!!!...but of course I remember my brother wearing dresses...yes, I'm old!)
> 
> I want everyone to promise me....NO ONE WILL STOP MAKING CUSTOMS!  I live for this site!
> 
> Nini


Seventeen years ago, someone bought flowery stuff for Corey at his baby shower!    It was pretty funny!

Of course we won't stop making customs!! I'll stop making Tessa customs when she decides she doesn't like them.  Then, I'll sew for other people! 



marypopins06 said:


> Hello everyone! New to the boards!
> 
> I have 6 children DD26, DD & DS22, DS14, DD12, and DD6. It seemed no matter what I did for the DD's 26, 22 they where forever jealous over DS 22. About 12 years ago DS started to play the drums, he wanted some fancy drum sticks for X-mas. Each child could pick the "big" gift they wanted. The DD's were again upset - they had no intrest in drums! So I bought 3 sets of drum sticks, on X-mas DS is thrilled DD's are upset. After it was pointed out to them, the problem stopped. It is still a joke at the house, and the 3, older kids told the younger kids, so we no longer have the problem. I am sorry this is long, but one of the things I found is that if children are not taught to "think" for themselves, they tend to be unhappy and say things that are not kind. Just by looking at all these great pictures, it is easy to see that you spend a great deal of time talking and listening to your children. What a great contrubition you are making to this world!


!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Megan has had friends comment on her outfits in a nice way and others who tell her they are babyish. The good thing about Megan is, she doesn't care! She tells the nay sayers, I like Princesses and little girl stuff right now, I'll probably outgrow them someday but not yet! I am so jealous of her self-confidence.
> 
> I wish I knew what made mean girls mean! I would bet Megan would not think the jacket is babyish at all!
> 
> Adi, Isabel is beautiful! I skimmed your story because I'm a little squeamish but the pictures are gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well now!


I love Megan's confidence!! 



livndisney said:


> I am sure you know my feelings on kids being kids. But I wanted to say Arminda is a very sweet girl (which I am sure you already know) with a very kind heart. She is "mature" about things she needs to be and I just love seeing your girls play. They are so happy(Corey too) and full of joy. You have done a great job with them. (Insert super mom icon here) I have a hard enough time keeping up with one LOL


You are so right!! Teresa's kids are so great, and I think that shows what a great mom she is!


----------



## HeatherSue

Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.  

It was GREAT!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> WAIT!  There are people that think we're bad parents because we dress our kids up as cute as buttons and allow them to feel like absolute princes and princesses during their magical trips to Disney World?  Really?  That's just... well... stupid!



I'd hate to see what thier kids look like!! 



livndisney said:


> Oh yes, we are serious. There are those who's "hobby" it is to make fun. Sometimes even being cruel and mocking children.



The truly sad part, it's because these people has such a low esteme for themselves that they have to make fun of other people to make themselves feel better. 



lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old.  I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.



This jacket is right up my alley. I love making these! I haven't done one in awhile. I rarely make anything with Pooh, I'm not a fan, but there are some fabrics that I love! But I always told Kirsta they the characters were friends. 



VBAndrea said:


> My ds is almost 8 now and he still is pretty content not being influenced by others.  When he was three or four years and you asked him what he wanted to be when he grew up his answer was "just Ben."  He was and still is happy and content with who he is and doesn't seem to be influenced by others.  And I'm still a really protective mother who goes outside when he goes outside to play so that if do see him mimic some other child's untoward behavior I can correct him right away.  It works for us and I have a feeling with what you have instilled thus far this will last well beyond the Kindergarten years.



My Neice Courtney was always like this. She ended up being the most popular kid in HS because she never cared who you were, what you looked like or where you came from. If you were her friend, you were her friend and everyone else had to be accepting of them. She loves Belle, and wants a summer top to looke like Belles dress. Her prom dress even looked like Belles gown.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



Thank you for posting that! It is priceless! And I contend it's the most fun you can have at Disney! Wish we could have been there at the same time with Katie as Lady Tremaine! Maybe next time we should all go at the same time!

LOVE little Anastasia's red hair!


----------



## Stephres

Megan loves the video! Soooo cute!

Megan also says the jacket is totally cool.


----------



## Colleen27

mom2rtk said:


> That's a bummer. Why is it that people just can't be accepting of what others enjoy and be happy for them. Does it really start at age 6????



I think it starts as soon as they start school.  Both of my kids are pretty "young" for their age, and they both took some teasing over it in K and 1st. No one gives DS a hard time about being the only one still into legos or not interested in girls because he's a good athlete and that goes a long way in the social world of adolescent boys, but DD has struggled at times with being the girl still into Dora when the other girls had moved on to Bratz, or still wanting Princess clothes when "everyone else" wanted Hannah Montana.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!





Absolutely ADORABLE!!!  I love those kids! Aren't they just the cutest little things??


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> I think our lines got crossed here or something.
> 
> I wasn't speaking of you when I said "something missing"- I'm sorry if you felt it was directed at you! I meant "Your" as in the people who were behaving that way (what I would say to them), not as in YOU personally, and looking back and rereading I can see how it might have been misinterpreted.   I was TOTALLY talking about others who felt the need to cut someone down. I  I think you and I were in agreement about it not being right to hurt a child's feelings.  I wouldn't agree with someone's bad behavior, and then carry on with it myself.
> 
> And I surely wouldn't tell you that I felt you were wrong in your own opinion! I'll be the FIRST to admit everyone doesn't agree with me, and I could be the one whose thinking is off.  Feeling sorry for someone and feeling sympathy are two different things in my opinion- I was in NO way excusing the behavior, nor saying anger would be the wrong reaction.
> 
> I'm a bit upset that the first time I've been here in weeks I seem to have managed to unintentionally hurt someone, so I think maybe I should just step back for a while and reassess.
> 
> Mostly I'm a bit alarmed you thought I would attack you here (or at all).    I'm very sorry if you misinterpreted what I was saying, and if I wasn't clear on who I was referring to.



Don't leave just because someone mis-read what you said and posted a flame. You certainly weren't attacing & I totally got what you said & was about to post my agreement. It is fine for people to have disagreements, but they need to remember that there are all kinds of people in the world and to show respect even when disagreeing. 

My dd is 7 and will NOT wear princesses or even customs to school anymore, she feels they are baby-ish. She will wear them begrudingly at Disney but that is more to humor me. We live about an hour outside of NYC so I sometimes think that where we live encourages her to grow up a bit faster than in other parts of the US. She is also in 2nd grade, which I have learned is earlier than some areas, someone I know in another state has 7 yr olds in K    We are all different and making fun of anyone should not be tolerated, kid to kid, adult to kid or on chat boards too LOL


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> No, sorry I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go anywhere!  i've been wondering where you were!  I thought I heard that you got a new puppy that we haven't seen pics of either!   I need to open a facebook page for all of my disboutique friends so I can keep up with you guys more!



I have been trying to add the disboutiquers to my facebook friends.  There are a lot of us!


I think it is odd that there is a website where we are made fun of.

Everyone here is kind and supportive,  I love the creativity I see and it is a wonderful place to ask questions.  Usually someone posts at least one great solution or helpful hint.


----------



## livndisney

woodkins said:


> Don't leave just because someone mis-read what you said and posted a flame. You certainly weren't attacing & I totally got what you said & was about to post my agreement. It is fine for people to have disagreements, but they need to remember that there are all kinds of people in the world and to show respect even when disagreeing.
> 
> My dd is 7 and will NOT wear princesses or even customs to school anymore, she feels they are baby-ish. She will wear them begrudingly at Disney but that is more to humor me. We live about an hour outside of NYC so I sometimes think that where we live encourages her to grow up a bit faster than in other parts of the US. She is also in 2nd grade, which I have learned is earlier than some areas, someone I know in another state has 7 yr olds in K    We are all different and making fun of anyone should not be tolerated, kid to kid, adult to kid or on chat boards too LOL




Since it looks like I am going to "take the heat" for stating my opinion. I would like to clarify what I said. For those that don't know and for those that do. My dd's picture was posted elsewhere for the purpose of making fun. For whatever reason these "adults" zeroed in on her to be the butt of their jokes. 

So, while normally I may try and "feel sorry" for people like that, not in this case. THAT is all. No "flame".


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



Thanks for posting for this!  I love it!  In fact, it made me tear up!  What a priceless memory for her girls!  My DD's loved watching this with me!


----------



## froggy33

iluvwdw4ever: you PM inbox is full so I can't send my message!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Yay!  I finally have a facebook account for friending all of you!  so, please friend me!  My name one their is disneygirlsanddrew rochelle.  I don't have pics uploaded to that account yet.  i'll try to work on that.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Is there a way to have my regular facebook account and my new one open at the same time?  Hmmm...maybe this won't work out the way I thought it would...........


----------



## mommy2allgirls

Can I ask you ladies a ?

My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?


----------



## GlassSlippers

mommy2allgirls said:


> Can I ask you ladies a ?
> 
> My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?



I think regular jeans would be fine. If you think that's too plain I bet you could find iron on patches at the fabric or craft store. Matching legging would be cute too. I'm assuming you'll be putting a turtle neck or long sleeved shirt under the dress too so maybe you could match the color of the shirt and leggings.

Just my two cents!


----------



## mommy2allgirls

GlassSlippers said:


> I think regular jeans would be fine. If you think that's too plain I bet you could find iron on patches at the fabric or craft store. Matching legging would be cute too. I'm assuming you'll be putting a turtle neck or long sleeved shirt under the dress too so maybe you could match the color of the shirt and leggings.
> 
> Just my two cents!



Thank you!


----------



## Jenjulia

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! We have a lot of fun stalking characters and plotting how to have the right costume along with us. It's a lot of fun then doing the scrapbook pages when we get home.
> 
> I prefer not to count the actual number. There are those who watch these boards who think it makes me a bad parent...... Seriously.......we have a BALL with it, but I guess that doesn't matter.......



That is awful. Personally, I wish I could sew like you so that my dd could have the amazing experiences you are giving your dd. She will have so many experiences and hopefully will enjoy sewing as much as you do. 
I think it is wonderful.

I wish that I had half the talent that all of you have. I love looking at your customs and thinking about what it would be like to have my dd wear those at Disney. Sad thing is, I have 20 days to go and about 8 unfinished outfits around here. I'm starting to think that my kids won't have the experience at Disney that I wanted them to have.  

Personally, with all the time and energy those people spend complaining, think of what they could accomplish if they turned that negative energy into positive energy. I actually feel sad for them.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



Precious!!!!


----------



## livndisney

mommy2allgirls said:


> Can I ask you ladies a ?
> 
> My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?



Not at all! We do tees, leggings, jeans or tights under pillowcase dresses all the time.


----------



## mommy2allgirls

livndisney said:


> Not at all! We do tees, leggings, jeans or tights under pillowcase dresses all the time.



I am glad to hear that! Thanks!


----------



## livndisney

mommy2allgirls said:


> I am glad to hear that! Thanks!



Forgot to add-Layers in December is usually a good idea as it may warm up in the afternoons, so pillowcase dresses are perfect!


----------



## mom2rtk

Jenjulia said:


> That is awful. Personally, I wish I could sew like you so that my dd could have the amazing experiences you are giving your dd. She will have so many experiences and hopefully will enjoy sewing as much as you do.
> I think it is wonderful.
> 
> I wish that I had half the talent that all of you have. I love looking at your customs and thinking about what it would be like to have my dd wear those at Disney. Sad thing is, I have 20 days to go and about 8 unfinished outfits around here. I'm starting to think that my kids won't have the experience at Disney that I wanted them to have.
> 
> Personally, with all the time and energy those people spend complaining, think of what they could accomplish if they turned that negative energy into positive energy. I actually feel sad for them.



Thank you! That's very sweet of you. And regardless of the reaction the customs get in the park, the best reaction is seeing your child appreciate that you made it for them. 

Believe it or not, 20 days is LOTS of time! So finish up a couple, get a few good pics at the park, and have a marvellous time!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> This is news to you?





jessica52877 said:


> Isn't it amazing how doing something loving with your children turns into we're bad parents! Dallas LOVES it when I make something for him!
> 
> I just love it when the kids are so proud of what they are wearing and have big smile on their faces, telling me their mama made it for them!!





I knew that there were some that were very cruel in their conversation about our custom making.  However, I didn't realize that they would be so warped as to equate that to a belief that we are BAD PARENTS.  That was the surprising thing to me.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay...you go to Disney for 3 days, come back, and all %@&# has broken loose on the boards 

I just had to share something neat that happened.  While waiting for the monorail at the GF another little girl came up to DD in her Belle dress.  The little girl had on a beautiful custom Cinderella that her grandmother had made her.  When we got to BBB, the little girl was there and she and DD sat down beside each other to wait.  Mother after mother walked into BBB, went thru the dresses available for purchase, and then came over to the two of us (me and the other mom) and asked us each, individually, where they could get THAT dress for their daughters?  It was the most wonderful feeling to know that I had created something for my daughter that others wished they could have 

As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.  

So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this 

twirling at the GF





riding Cindy's horse





in the UK





talking to Belle about her dress


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.
> [/IMG]




FIRST: She is GORGEOUS! As is the dress.....  

I'm curious what you mean by failing at getting her picture with Belle in her holiday dress. Did they swap to Snow White before you got up there in the line? I want to make this dress for our trip next year and would kind of like to know the low down...... I'm actually kind of surprised one of the CM's wouldn't help you find a way to make that happen..... They certainly don't see carbon copies of her holiday dress like that very often!

I'm glad your daughter got to have her magical moment!


----------



## desparatelydisney

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



This is awesome!!  I know it made your day and theirs!


----------



## Stephres

desparatelydisney said:


>



Gorgeous dress! The story made me teary-eyed. Good for you and that grandma. She looks so sweet.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I knew that there were some that were very cruel in their conversation about our custom making.  However, I didn't realize that they would be so warped as to equate that to a belief that we are BAD PARENTS.  That was the surprising thing to me.



Yeah.... go figure..... To be honest, the ones I feel sorry for are their kids. If they are THAT judgmental of others, imagine what kind of an example that is. And if they do it online, I'm quite sure they don't somehow find restraint in the "real" world......

I guess we now where 6 year olds get the gumption to point out an adorable jacket and tell the owner that Pooh is for babies.......


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah.... go figure..... To be honest, the ones I feel sorry for are their kids. If they are THAT judgmental of others, imagine what kind of an example that is. And if they do it online, I'm quite sure they don't somehow find restraint in the "real" world......
> 
> I guess we now where 6 year olds get the gumption to point out an adorable jacket and tell the owner that Pooh is for babies.......



huuuummmmm wonder where does that leave me? I have been an Eeyore fan for YEARS LOL.


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> huuuummmmm wonder where does that leave me? I have been an Eeyore fan for YEARS LOL.



I'm in trouble too. I've been a Cinderella fan since 1st grade........


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Yay!  I finally have a facebook account for friending all of you!  so, please friend me!  My name one their is disneygirlsanddrew rochelle.  I don't have pics uploaded to that account yet.  i'll try to work on that.


I sent you a friend request!!



mommy2allgirls said:


> Can I ask you ladies a ?
> 
> My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?


I think that would look really cute!!



desparatelydisney said:


> I just had to share something neat that happened.  While waiting for the monorail at the GF another little girl came up to DD in her Belle dress.  The little girl had on a beautiful custom Cinderella that her grandmother had made her.  When we got to BBB, the little girl was there and she and DD sat down beside each other to wait.  Mother after mother walked into BBB, went thru the dresses available for purchase, and then came over to the two of us (me and the other mom) and asked us each, individually, where they could get THAT dress for their daughters?  It was the most wonderful feeling to know that I had created something for my daughter that others wished they could have
> 
> As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.
> 
> So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this
> 
> twirling at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding Cindy's horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking to Belle about her dress


WOW!!! That dress is absolutely gorgeous!!  So is your DD!!  You must have been so proud- as you should have been!  Such an awesome story and beautiful pictures!



Stephres said:


> Gorgeous dress! The story made me teary-eyed. Good for you and that grandma. She looks so sweet.


I bet she doesn't even know the significance of making Stephanie teary-eyed.  Now THAT'S something!  



livndisney said:


> huuuummmmm wonder where does that leave me? I have been an Eeyore fan for YEARS LOL.



Yeah, and I had a pretty large Disney movie collection way before I had kids!!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> I bet she doesn't even know the significance of making Stephanie teary-eyed.  Now THAT'S something!



She probably doesn't! I do not get teary-eyed often, unless it has to do with children usually. And I am feeling a little under the weather today (yeah, I'll blame it on that). 

It is one great story!


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Girl, what can I say that hasn't been said already..Love it, love your work, keep posting.



Thanks.  I am actually loving sewing, pretty much just started a year ago. Wish I had more time for it some days, with work, and the kids and my hockey I don't get to sew as often as I would like.



teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!!!! How hard was it?



It was actually very easy.  The hardest part for me was to figure out how to do that lettuce edging.  It took me like a whole spool of thread and a zillion scraps to get it to how I wanted it.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Funny...I almost forgot about all the discussions when my first son was born....Hubby's grandmother bought him all PINK stuff...(this was 32 years ago...) and hubby blew a gasket!  (she also bought him DRESSES!!!...but of course I remember my brother wearing dresses...yes, I'm old!)
> I want everyone to promise me....NO ONE WILL STOP MAKING CUSTOMS!  I live for this site!
> 
> Nini



Yep, like Heather said, when Corey was born people bought him VERY girly looking outfits!!! It's hard to know what to do when you open something that is so OBVIOUSLY girly for your newborn baby boy!  My MIL bought him shirts with litle bows all over them!!  

And, I promise to never stop making customs. Maybe when the girls think they are too big, I'll just make them for me! I can see it now, the whole thread will turn from kids customs to customs for us!!! 




Stephres said:


> Megan has had friends comment on her outfits in a nice way and others who tell her they are babyish. The good thing about Megan is, she doesn't care! She tells the nay sayers, I like Princesses and little girl stuff right now, I'll probably outgrow them someday but not yet! I am so jealous of her self-confidence.
> 
> I wish I knew what made mean girls mean! I would bet Megan would not think the jacket is babyish at all!
> 
> !



Good girl Megan! 


livndisney said:


> I am sure you know my feelings on kids being kids. But I wanted to say Arminda is a very sweet girl (which I am sure you already know) with a very kind heart. She is "mature" about things she needs to be and I just love seeing your girls play. They are so happy(Corey too) and full of joy. You have done a great job with them. (Insert super mom icon here) I have a hard enough time keeping up with one LOL



Aww, you are going to make me cry! I have to say I have three of the most wonderful kids ever! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> No, sorry I'm not.



Well, we all have our faults. 


minnie2 said:


> Friday was hat day at school so Kyle wore his new Mickey ears where the ears have the Mickey shorts and hand all over them and apparently some BRAT( I say brat because this kid has been a trouble maker for 2 yrs and he has earned the right to be called brat!)this brat started picking on him for wearing Mickey Mouse club house ears!  My girlfriend was helping in the class and heard it ad told the kid that these ears where WALT DISNEY WORLD ears the kid you get wen you go to wdw. then told him how she though Mickey Mouse club house was cool.  Thankfully the little brat dropped it but poor Kyle didn't want to wear his ears for the rest of the day.  So she took Kyle aside and told him quietly that the little boy was probably jealous since Kyle just came back from WDW and Kyle was ok with that.
> 
> These kids are in 2nd grade frankly they should still e watching Mickey's club house!
> 
> Kids should be kids not little adults!



I'm sorry that kid did that to Kyle! 



livndisney said:


> I guess I am lucky. My DD knows what she likes and tries really hard to like what she likes.(No matter what Mommie thinks LOL). She has never been a Hannah Montana Fan, she prefers Princesses and Tinkerbell. She loves her AG dolls and is basically happy being who she is. She prefers "Mommie sewing" over store bought (Store bought never fits right lol) We have had more than our share of mean people and she is learning to deal with them.  But for the most part she is just happy. She likes to be around people.
> 
> 
> to all the little ones who are dealing with "meanies".
> 
> 
> On a side note, her "style" must be catching on-they just opened a store at DTD JUST for her it is called "Little Missmatched" LOL



She is a sweetheart! I love her style! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> You've described my middle DD exactly.  She's a very 'young' 12, happy to play with her 4 yo sisterand has more webkinz than I can count.  And definatly not into boys or appearance yet.  She's outgrown the 'fun' kind of customs, but loves wearing t-shirts with machine applique on them.


YAY for your daughter!!! I love to hear about tweens acting their age!!! I was so happy on our last trip when Arminda  wanted the full Drizella costume! 




HeatherSue said:


> You are so right!! Teresa's kids are so great, and I think that shows what a great mom she is!



Aww,  thank you Heather!


HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



Thanks for posting this!!! This was one of my ALL TIME favorite Disney moments!!!! It was so beyond what I had anticipated!!!!  



SallyfromDE said:


> My Neice Courtney was always like this. She ended up being the most popular kid in HS because she never cared who you were, what you looked like or where you came from. If you were her friend, you were her friend and everyone else had to be accepting of them. She loves Belle, and wants a summer top to looke like Belles dress. Her prom dress even looked like Belles gown.



We have a niece Courtney too. 
I love that your Courtney still loves the princesses!! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thank you for posting that! It is priceless! And I contend it's the most fun you can have at Disney! Wish we could have been there at the same time with Katie as Lady Tremaine! Maybe next time we should all go at the same time!
> 
> LOVE little Anastasia's red hair!



Thank you! It was just wonderful, truly truly magical!!!! That would have been so much fun to be there together!!! 

And, thanks on Lydia's hair! I love it too! 



Stephres said:


> Megan loves the video! Soooo cute!
> 
> Megan also says the jacket is totally cool.



Thank you Megan!



Colleen27 said:


> I think it starts as soon as they start school.  Both of my kids are pretty "young" for their age, and they both took some teasing over it in K and 1st. No one gives DS a hard time about being the only one still into legos or not interested in girls because he's a good athlete and that goes a long way in the social world of adolescent boys, but DD has struggled at times with being the girl still into Dora when the other girls had moved on to Bratz, or still wanting Princess clothes when "everyone else" wanted Hannah Montana.



How old are your kids? I'm so glad that they are sticking to what they like and being true to themselves! You did good Momma! 



karebear1 said:


> Absolutely ADORABLE!!!  I love those kids! Aren't they just the cutest little things??



Why, yes, yes they are! I love them too! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for posting for this!  I love it!  In fact, it made me tear up!  What a priceless memory for her girls!  My DD's loved watching this with me!



I'm glad Heather posted this, because before this, Arminda and Lydia would just re-enact the whole thing over and over and over and over again!!!! They LOOOVED it, and I think it will be a special memory for them their whole life. 



mommy2allgirls said:


> Can I ask you ladies a ?
> 
> My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?


I really like that look with pillowcase dresses. 



desparatelydisney said:


> twirling at the GF


SOOO pretty! 



desparatelydisney said:


> This is awesome!!  I know it made your day and theirs!



It did! I don't think any of us could stop smiling! And, the best part of it was that the entire restaurant seemed to be enjoying it too! 




HeatherSue said:


> I bet she doesn't even know the significance of making Stephanie teary-eyed.  Now THAT'S something!



I was thinking the same thing about Stephanie!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Could some one give me some tips on how to monogram robes?  I have water solvy for the top and med. stabilizer for the bottom.  But I am paralyzed by fear to even try.


----------



## Tweevil

Just my 2 cents - because no one should be made fun of and it cheeses me to know people do it - I felt the need to respond.....
Now, I do not have a daughter, but I do have 3 nieces, stepkids (sorta) and it's not just Disney customs that get comments, it's everywhere/everything.  I get flack about what I do for my son and is this my take on it.  (Now I talk real plain so I hope this makes sense.)
Anytime you do something that is over and above or what others wished they had the gumption to do with their kids but don't - you will get slack.  The way I figure it is is this... these are your babies (1 year old or 30 year old), and you do what you do because it comes from the heart.  Well two or three hearts really when the love of whatever you are doing is being shared between you and your children.  I say as long as the kids enjoy it and it makes special memories who gives a flip what other people say.  I say they need to take a look a themselves and try to remember the last time they saw a twinkle in their kids eye because of something they did.  It's enough for some to parent by providing food/shelter/clothing to the children and make special time for themselves so they don't lose themselves.  And, there are parents (like me) who would rather see the twinkle and make a memory than give a hoo ha what the others think.  When it comes down to it, I have to tuck my kid in at night and know I am the best mommy to him.  Does he have more than me? Yep. Does he get all the handmade whatever I know how to do? Yep. Do I bake/make/take things for him to school that others may joke about? Yep.  Do I get laughed at because I am not an "IN" mom and wear old sneaks and beat up jeans? Yep.  Do I give a crud... Nope... That is all that matters is my kid is happy, healthy, and LOVED. Period.  And, anyone who wants to flame me from the other board or whatever can feel free to.  If that is what makes them feel better than go for it because in the grand scheme of things they do not matter, never have, and never will.  

So, disregard those who think this is wrong or bad or whatever.  They should spend the minutes they take ripping people apart to look inside and see if they are trying to make themselves feel better.  Chances are - they are.  If the energy was spent doing special things for their kids the world would be a better place.  Kindness and love would replace hatred and jealousy.


So, now that I have rambled (and not cussed once, I am so proud of me!) keep doing what you are doing.  Make the dresses that your children will remember, make memories that others won't have, tuck your kids in bed at night, say sweet dreams and know you are being the best mommies you can be.  

  Oh, as  a postscript, I am also a momma bear who will rip the face off anyone who hurts my kids (son, neices, stepkids, etc.) so this was written in a manner not to offend anyone - ~fluttering eyes~ LOL ~ I hope I succeeded, if not let me know and I will delete. Off the soapbox now and exiting the building....


----------



## Tweevil

MinnieVanMom said:


> Could some one give me some tips on how to monogram robes?  I have water solvy for the top and med. stabilizer for the bottom.  But I am paralyzed by fear to even try.



April,
Is it the terry kind or fuzzy velour kind?  I did towels that were loopy and did it just like you described.  The only thing I would say is make sure your stitches are substantial - or thicker.  The one I did said Happy Thanksgiving and the stitches were thinner and when all was said and done the loops in the terry covered the stitching.  Looked ok, but I would go with a thicker one in the future.
Hope this helps and good luck on the project!


----------



## mom2rtk

Tweevil said:


> Just my 2 cents - because no one should be made fun of and it cheeses me to know people do it - I felt the need to respond.....
> Now, I do not have a daughter, but I do have 3 nieces, stepkids (sorta) and it's not just Disney customs that get comments, it's everywhere/everything.  I get flack about what I do for my son and is this my take on it.  (Now I talk real plain so I hope this makes sense.)
> Anytime you do something that is over and above or what others wished they had the gumption to do with their kids but don't - you will get slack.  The way I figure it is is this... these are your babies (1 year old or 30 year old), and you do what you do because it comes from the heart.  Well two or three hearts really when the love of whatever you are doing is being shared between you and your children.  I say as long as the kids enjoy it and it makes special memories who gives a flip what other people say.  I say they need to take a look a themselves and try to remember the last time they saw a twinkle in their kids eye because of something they did.  It's enough for some to parent by providing food/shelter/clothing to the children and make special time for themselves so they don't lose themselves.  And, there are parents (like me) who would rather see the twinkle and make a memory than give a hoo ha what the others think.  When it comes down to it, I have to tuck my kid in at night and know I am the best mommy to him.  Does he have more than me? Yep. Does he get all the handmade whatever I know how to do? Yep. Do I bake/make/take things for him to school that others may joke about? Yep.  Do I get laughed at because I am not an "IN" mom and wear old sneaks and beat up jeans? Yep.  Do I give a crud... Nope... That is all that matters is my kid is happy, healthy, and LOVED. Period.  And, anyone who wants to flame me from the other board or whatever can feel free to.  If that is what makes them feel better than go for it because in the grand scheme of things they do not matter, never have, and never will.
> 
> So, disregard those who think this is wrong or bad or whatever.  They should spend the minutes they take ripping people apart to look inside and see if they are trying to make themselves feel better.  Chances are - they are.  If the energy was spent doing special things for their kids the world would be a better place.  Kindness and love would replace hatred and jealousy.
> 
> 
> So, now that I have rambled (and not cussed once, I am so proud of me!) keep doing what you are doing.  Make the dresses that your children will remember, make memories that others won't have, tuck your kids in bed at night, say sweet dreams and know you are being the best mommies you can be.
> 
> Oh, as  a postscript, I am also a momma bear who will rip the face off anyone who hurts my kids (son, neices, stepkids, etc.) so this was written in a manner not to offend anyone - ~fluttering eyes~ LOL ~ I hope I succeeded, if not let me know and I will delete. Off the soapbox now and exiting the building....



 Well said! I knew this was a great group!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tweevil said:


> April,
> Is it the terry kind or fuzzy velour kind?  I did towels that were loopy and did it just like you described.  The only thing I would say is make sure your stitches are substantial - or thicker.  The one I did said Happy Thanksgiving and the stitches were thinner and when all was said and done the loops in the terry covered the stitching.  Looked ok, but I would go with a thicker one in the future.
> Hope this helps and good luck on the project!



It is the terry kind but thick.  Did you use water solvy on the top?  I read it helps from the stitches sinking in.  I think with the robes the only choice will be to float since I can't hoop robe material.  

Thanks for the advice on making the stitch wider.

Anyone else?


----------



## kidneygirl

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  We will be there for dinner on the 11th and breakfast on the 12th.
> This is our schedule
> 12/5: Arrive. 9:05 dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 12/6: Epcot.  6:30 dinner at Biergarten
> 12/7: AK. 6:30 dinner at Sanaa
> 12/8: DHS.
> 12/9: MK. 8am breakfast at CP
> 12/10: MVMCP.  Girls only dinner at Akershus
> 12/11: Free day.  6 dinner at 1900
> 12/12: Depart 10am breakfast at 1900.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out!!
> 
> Jessica



Looks like the only days we may run into you is on 12/9 (it's our free day and we may or may not go to MK that day) or on your way to Akershus on 12/10. Otherwise, we have a different schedule.  Bummer!

Our schedule is:

12/5:  arrive, no plans, but maybe MK 
12/6:  DHS (no dining plans)
12/7:  MK--breakfast at CP
12/8:  Epcot--11:00 breakfast/lunch at Akershus
12/9:  free day--dinner at 1900 PF
12/10:  Epcot--but breakfast at Cape May Cafe first
12/11:  MK--dinner at the castle
12/12:  leave


----------



## phins_jazy

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is the terry kind but thick.  Did you use water solvy on the top?  I read it helps from the stitches sinking in.  I think with the robes the only choice will be to float since I can't hoop robe material.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on making the stitch wider.
> 
> Anyone else?



hoop sticky stabilizer, put robe on the sticky, try to pin the robe in place, water solvy on top.  Good to go!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!


Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.

First, for a big give.





This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.




Awwwwwwwwww.......... beautiful! The dress too!   Thanks for sharing them both with us!


----------



## livndisney

ADORABLE!!!! (The dress and the girl!!!!!) Love her smile!!!!





revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...strange request here...where can I find some flannel fabric with an Alabama Crimson Tide print?  I want to make some easy fits for SIL and DD, but can't find any ANYWHERE!

(I mean he graduated with his masters from UGA...you think he would show a little loyalty here!  He still does research work for UGA...but he is an Alabama boy at heart!)

I can't even find any at that auction site!  If I have to get them to pick it up when they go to Alabama for Thanksgiving, it will kind aspoil the surprise...


Nini


----------



## ktaggie

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!




I LOVE this.  What a great reaction!! and what a great memory.


----------



## Tweevil

NiniMorris said:


> OK...strange request here...where can I find some flannel fabric with an Alabama Crimson Tide print?  I want to make some easy fits for SIL and DD, but can't find any ANYWHERE!
> 
> (I mean he graduated with his masters from UGA...you think he would show a little loyalty here!  He still does research work for UGA...but he is an Alabama boy at heart!)
> 
> I can't even find any at that auction site!  If I have to get them to pick it up when they go to Alabama for Thanksgiving, it will kind aspoil the surprise...
> 
> 
> Nini



Is this what you are looking for? 
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Unive...VproductId48182497VVcatId538855VVviewprod.htm

Crud, I just realized this is fleece not flannel.  I will keep looking though...


----------



## HLAuburn

NiniMorris said:


> OK...strange request here...where can I find some flannel fabric with an Alabama Crimson Tide print?  I want to make some easy fits for SIL and DD, but can't find any ANYWHERE!
> 
> (I mean he graduated with his masters from UGA...you think he would show a little loyalty here!  He still does research work for UGA...but he is an Alabama boy at heart!)
> 
> I can't even find any at that auction site!  If I have to get them to pick it up when they go to Alabama for Thanksgiving, it will kind aspoil the surprise...
> 
> 
> Nini



First wanted to say WAR EAGLE!   

Have you looked at Hancock's website?  I know the one in Mobile has a bunch of Auburn and Alabama fabric...I've definitely remember fleece, not sure about flannel though.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


I love the big give dress and the smocked dress!  Beautiful.


NiniMorris said:


> OK...strange request here...where can I find some flannel fabric with an Alabama Crimson Tide print?  I want to make some easy fits for SIL and DD, but can't find any ANYWHERE!
> 
> (I mean he graduated with his masters from UGA...you think he would show a little loyalty here!  He still does research work for UGA...but he is an Alabama boy at heart!)
> 
> I can't even find any at that auction site!  If I have to get them to pick it up when they go to Alabama for Thanksgiving, it will kind aspoil the surprise...
> 
> 
> Nini


JoAnn's in Douglasville had a lot of licensed college prints.  I am not sure if they had Alabama, I know I saw Gators and UGA and Duke They usually have Auburn.  Is Monroe far from Douglasville?  We are out I-20 almost to Alabama on the west side of Atlanta.  JoAnn's is off Highway 5 right near I-20.  IF you need me to run up there tomorrow and look for you I can.  Or you can call them 770-947-4195


MinnieVanMom said:


> Could some one give me some tips on how to monogram robes?  I have water solvy for the top and med. stabilizer for the bottom.  But I am paralyzed by fear to even try.


If it is really fuzzy you could try to just applique an initial?  swakembroidery.com has some nice applique alphabets

Good Luck though!  Are they robes you bought?   If you made them you could test out the monogram on a scrap you have left over.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Heather!!! That video is just too funny!!!  Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.

Shirts hanging up in the room






closeup of Ethan's pirate shirt and vest






Ethan wearing his Cars bowling shirt





At Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
I made Ethan's shirt and vest and DH's vest





Abby in her Pirate shirt at Downtown Disney





DH loved his Jack Skellington Shirt Thank you Heather Sue for a great design!




Ethan at the Polynesian wearing his Pirate shirt




At the Magic Kingdom on our last day.
DD and I are wearing matching tunics DH has his Jack Skellington shirt on again.  He loved it so much he did laundry so he could wear it again.  DS has on some shorts I embroidered.   This picture was taken after we got our hair fixed at the barber shop. 





We all shirts to go with DH's Jack Skellington shirt we wore them on our travel day down to Disney but unfortunately I don't have a picture.  I had Sally, DD wore Jack Skellington and DS's shirt had Zero.  The designs stitched out really nicely.  I need to get  a picture.


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.



It really was worth it!

Shannon, I love the Big Give outfit!! That striped fabric looks great with it! Where did you find that? It's perfect Mickey/Minnie fabric!

I love your smocked dress. It ended up better than ok! It's really gorgeous!



ktaggie said:


> I LOVE this.  What a great reaction!! and what a great memory.



It was great! I'm so thankful Heather was prepared and took the video!!!


----------



## carrie6466

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



Awesome video!



Tweevil said:


> Just my 2 cents - because no one should be made fun of and it cheeses me to know people do it - I felt the need to respond.....
> Now, I do not have a daughter, but I do have 3 nieces, stepkids (sorta) and it's not just Disney customs that get comments, it's everywhere/everything.  I get flack about what I do for my son and is this my take on it.  (Now I talk real plain so I hope this makes sense.)
> Anytime you do something that is over and above or what others wished they had the gumption to do with their kids but don't - you will get slack.  The way I figure it is is this... these are your babies (1 year old or 30 year old), and you do what you do because it comes from the heart.  Well two or three hearts really when the love of whatever you are doing is being shared between you and your children.  I say as long as the kids enjoy it and it makes special memories who gives a flip what other people say.  I say they need to take a look a themselves and try to remember the last time they saw a twinkle in their kids eye because of something they did.  It's enough for some to parent by providing food/shelter/clothing to the children and make special time for themselves so they don't lose themselves.  And, there are parents (like me) who would rather see the twinkle and make a memory than give a hoo ha what the others think.  When it comes down to it, I have to tuck my kid in at night and know I am the best mommy to him.  Does he have more than me? Yep. Does he get all the handmade whatever I know how to do? Yep. Do I bake/make/take things for him to school that others may joke about? Yep.  Do I get laughed at because I am not an "IN" mom and wear old sneaks and beat up jeans? Yep.  Do I give a crud... Nope... That is all that matters is my kid is happy, healthy, and LOVED. Period.  And, anyone who wants to flame me from the other board or whatever can feel free to.  If that is what makes them feel better than go for it because in the grand scheme of things they do not matter, never have, and never will.
> 
> So, disregard those who think this is wrong or bad or whatever.  They should spend the minutes they take ripping people apart to look inside and see if they are trying to make themselves feel better.  Chances are - they are.  If the energy was spent doing special things for their kids the world would be a better place.  Kindness and love would replace hatred and jealousy.
> 
> 
> So, now that I have rambled (and not cussed once, I am so proud of me!) keep doing what you are doing.  Make the dresses that your children will remember, make memories that others won't have, tuck your kids in bed at night, say sweet dreams and know you are being the best mommies you can be.
> 
> Oh, as  a postscript, I am also a momma bear who will rip the face off anyone who hurts my kids (son, neices, stepkids, etc.) so this was written in a manner not to offend anyone - ~fluttering eyes~ LOL ~ I hope I succeeded, if not let me know and I will delete. Off the soapbox now and exiting the building....




I love it 

I guess I didn't hit the multi-quote button hard enough, because the picture didn't come up, but I love the holiday Belle dress!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you so much for my morning smile! If you click on the link in my signature for my Flickr photostream, you'll find that a a few more embarrassing photos.....



OMG--just looked through your whole album, and the dresses are gorgeous, even my DH agrees.  You are very very talented.


----------



## mom2rtk

Cibahwewah said:


> OMG--just looked through your whole album, and the dresses are gorgeous, even my DH agrees.  You are very very talented.



High praise indeed!   Many thanks!


----------



## dogodisney

Revrob That Thanksgiving Dress is beautiful (so is your DD)and that is one lucky little girl who is going to be receiving hat Minnie dress. Very nice! 


> =Dreamer & Wisher;34436072]
> *JoAnn's in Douglasville* had a lot of licensed college prints.  I am not sure if they had Alabama, I know I saw Gators and UGA and Duke They usually have Auburn.  Is Monroe far from Douglasville?  We are out I-20 almost to Alabama on the west side of Atlanta.  JoAnn's is off Highway 5 right near I-20.  IF you need me to run up there tomorrow and look for you I can.  Or you can call them 770-947-4195
> QUOTE]



Hi neighbor  What area do you live? I'm in Douglasville but in Paulding County. 
I was there this afternoon! I wish I had known, I could have looked while I was there.


----------



## dogodisney

Teresa/ Heather.... I love the video. That is priceless. Heather was that Tessa in the Cinderella gown?


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> It really was worth it!
> 
> Shannon, I love the Big Give outfit!! That striped fabric looks great with it! Where did you find that? It's perfect Mickey/Minnie fabric!
> 
> I love your smocked dress. It ended up better than ok! It's really gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> It was great! I'm so thankful Heather was prepared and took the video!!!





I believe that I got the fabric at Hobby Lobby.  The selvage says "2009 Brother Sister Designs" - the only place that I think I've bought that brand is at Hobby Lobby

Thanks so much to everyone for the encouraging words about my two most recent creations.  I've been in a real slump.  I seem to have lost my motivation to sew.  To hear encouraging words is very motivating to me - so thank you so much!

I did end up stitching up a quick pillowcase tunic tonight that my daughter will wear to school tomorrow for her Thanksgiving feast.  I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> *JoAnn's in Douglasville* had a lot of licensed college prints.  I am not sure if they had Alabama, I know I saw Gators and UGA and Duke They usually have Auburn.  Is Monroe far from Douglasville?  We are out I-20 almost to Alabama on the west side of Atlanta.  JoAnn's is off Highway 5 right near I-20.  IF you need me to run up there tomorrow and look for you I can.  Or you can call them 770-947-4195
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi neighbor  What area do you live? I'm in Douglasville but in Paulding County.
> I was there this afternoon! I wish I had known, I could have looked while I was there.



I am in Douglasville, south of I-20!!  Wow you are a neighbor!  I was in there this afternoon too, but I was shopping for buttons with my Sister-in-law!!  I have been helping her make reversible A-line jumpers for her little girls.  One side is red corduroy with a reindeer applique and one side is red snowflake material with the girls initials embroidered on them.  I did the applique and the initials and she stitched the dresses together.  I can't wait to get a picture of them wearing them.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> I believe that I got the fabric at Hobby Lobby.  The selvage says "2009 Brother Sister Designs" - the only place that I think I've bought that brand is at Hobby Lobby
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for the encouraging words about my two most recent creations.  I've been in a real slump.  I seem to have lost my motivation to sew.  To hear encouraging words is very motivating to me - so thank you so much!
> 
> I did end up stitching up a quick pillowcase tunic tonight that my daughter will wear to school tomorrow for her Thanksgiving feast.  I'll post pics of it tomorrow.



I didn't notice that stripe until you pointed it out Teresa.  I really like the stripe too!  I am sure the family will love that outfit it is adorable!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...you go to Disney for 3 days, come back, and all %@&# has broken loose on the boards
> 
> I just had to share something neat that happened.  While waiting for the monorail at the GF another little girl came up to DD in her Belle dress.  The little girl had on a beautiful custom Cinderella that her grandmother had made her.  When we got to BBB, the little girl was there and she and DD sat down beside each other to wait.  Mother after mother walked into BBB, went thru the dresses available for purchase, and then came over to the two of us (me and the other mom) and asked us each, individually, where they could get THAT dress for their daughters?  It was the most wonderful feeling to know that I had created something for my daughter that others wished they could have
> 
> As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.
> 
> So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this
> 
> twirling at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding Cindy's horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking to Belle about her dress



This dress is beautiful!  Sounds like you made some wonderful memories.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

One more picture from me. . . Ethan in his Zero shirt


----------



## lovesdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!


Love that!!!!  What great memories for the girls!



HeatherSue said:


> I've always loved that jacket!  It's so annoying when kids say things like that! Did your DD take it to heart? I think Tessa would, which makes me sad! I wish she was more like Teresa's Arminda and would just tell them that she likes what she likes!


I'm not sure what Emma's reaction will be.  I do know that she won't change her mind about what she likes but I don't know if she'll still wear the jacket to school.



Stephres said:


> Megan also says the jacket is totally cool.


Love that girl!  You know it was pretty easy to make-you should make one for Megan!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...you go to Disney for 3 days, come back, and all %@&# has broken loose on the boards
> 
> I just had to share something neat that happened.  hile waiting for the monorail at the GF another little girl came up to DD in her Belle dress.  The little girl had on a beautiful custom Cinderella that her grandmother had made her.  When we got to BBB, the little girl was there and she and DD sat down beside each other to wait.  Mother after mother walked into BBB, went thru the dresses available for purchase, and then came over to the two of us (me and the other mom) and asked us each, individually, where they could get THAT dress for their daughters?  It was the most wonderful feeling to know that I had created something for my daughter that others wished they could have
> 
> As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.
> 
> So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this
> 
> twirling at the GF


Wow!  That dress is even more beautiful at WDW!



revrob said:


> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


LOVE that big give outfit!  The autumn dress is really beautiful!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room


Love that photo!  All your photos were great!  Love your DD & your matching Tink tunics!


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, so this isn't sewing related but I'm needing some opinions on a room color for DS!

I found him trying to climb out of his crib today, so it looks like I maybe moving him to a toddler bed soon.  Mind you he is late compared to his sisters climbing out of the crib!  So I need to get his room ready and BOYISH!!! He is in a PINK room right now.  Poor kiddo, what can I say but 3rd child.  lol

So DO I go with a Blue or green wall color.  He LOVESSSSS Cars and trains, so I will accent with that.  My dad has his old transportation quilt that HIS grandmother made him.  He is giving that to DS.  I was going to go look at big Lots tomorrow, they had blackout curtains for $10, and there was a Navy color.  So If I get the navy curtains, do I go with a softer blue, or a green.  If I do green, what shade?  I need some ideas please, he is the only boy.  The girls were so much easier, lol.  Thanks

His furniture is OAK!


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


> I'm curious what you mean by failing at getting her picture with Belle in her holiday dress. Did they swap to Snow White before you got up there in the line? I want to make this dress for our trip next year and would kind of like to know the low down...... I'm actually kind of surprised one of the CM's wouldn't help you find a way to make that happen..... They certainly don't see carbon copies of her holiday dress like that very often! !



Belle has an extremely busy schedule for the parties.  She has the meet and greet, 4 or 5 christmas storytimes, and 2 parades to fit in 5 hours.  So, they are constantly moving her once she gets to the line.  I had an extremely tired princess (she actually fell asleep in the hub during fireworks) because we got on the train Wednesday night at 9:30 and she didn't fall asleep til after midnight, plus she isn't my nightowl to start with - she's my earlybird.  We waited in line for almost an hour and a half to see Santa so after that I was begging her to stay in lines.  The first time we got in line to see Belle we were in for about 15 mintues when the CM said, Belle has to leave, she will be back in 50 minutes.  Catie didn't want to wait in line for Snow White so we left to ride rides (which were all walk-on over and over).  The next time we saw the line, it was impossibly long, Snow White was there, and I could not convince her that if we got in line, Belle would be back.  The last time, we were heading into the back of Fantasyland from Liberty Square right as Belle was walking away.  That was when Belle saw DD and came over to her but her handlers were moving her extremely quickly and didn't even want her to com over to her so asking for a picture was out of the question.  If Catie had been older and that wasn't our only MK time, we would probably have stood it out.  But she didn't want to spend all that time not riding rides.  My suggestion would be to be waiting for Belle before the party starts.  We got Queen of Hearts & Alice as they were walking to the Tea Cups within minutes of the party starting and they were great.  



mom2rtk said:


> FIRST: She is GORGEOUS! As is the dress.....





Stephres said:


> Gorgeous dress! The story made me teary-eyed. Good for you and that grandma. She looks so sweet.





HeatherSue said:


> WOW!!! That dress is absolutely gorgeous!!  So is your DD!!  You must have been so proud- as you should have been!  Such an awesome story and beautiful pictures!
> 
> I bet she doesn't even know the significance of making Stephanie teary-eyed.  Now THAT'S something!





Stephres said:


> She probably doesn't! I do not get teary-eyed often, unless it has to do with children usually. And I am feeling a little under the weather today (yeah, I'll blame it on that).
> 
> It is one great story!





teresajoy said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Stephanie!





teresajoy said:


> SOOO pretty!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This dress is beautiful!  Sounds like you made some wonderful memories.





lovesdumbo said:


> Wow!  That dress is even more beautiful at WDW!





carrie6466 said:


> I guess I didn't hit the multi-quote button hard enough, because the picture didn't come up, but I love the holiday Belle dress!!



  Thanks guys  Y'all are gonna make me blush via cyberspace 

It felt sooo good to have people feel that her dress was superior to store-bought and the princesses really made a big deal out of it (even though she wouldn't say one single word to them).  Our bellman told her "I see hundreds of Princesses a day, but you are prettiest and most elegant I have seen in a long time.  I mean that."  

She was so proud that everytime in EPCOT she saw something pretty, she would say, "can you take my picture over there?"  I never intended for her to wear it both days but when she woke up she asked if she could wear it again.  She said "I like it when people say how pretty my dress is".  She would never speak to any one of all those people, probably hundreds who spoke to her over 24 hours (even though I said "say thank you" 10,000 times) but each time she stood a little taller and smiled a little bigger.  To be able to give her that was worth every dime the trip the cost and 1000x more......now I'm teary eyed.  And, for the 300th time.....I owe it ALL to you guys, each and every one of you, for encouraging us beginners and giving us your work to aspire to.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

question alert I have a Singer serger from Wallyworld - I can not get it to make a rolled hem to save my life! what settings do you put the tension at? And it is a 3 thread or 4 thread gig? If 3 thread do I take out the left needle or the right?  I would like to use the rolled hem on the edges of the ruffles for the feliz for DD but can't get it right. I would also like to do it for ballet skirts for same DD. Help me please!


----------



## Cibahwewah

mom2rtk said:


> That's a bummer. Why is it that people just can't be accepting of what others enjoy and be happy for them. Does it really start at age 6????





lovesdumbo said:


> I think it starts at 4 or 5.  I think it really bothers me that it was a friend who said it not just some random punk at school.  I do have to wonder if she wasn't a bit jelous too.



When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!

Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:


----------



## froggy33

kidneygirl said:


> Looks like the only days we may run into you is on 12/9 (it's our free day and we may or may not go to MK that day) or on your way to Akershus on 12/10. Otherwise, we have a different schedule.  Bummer!
> 
> Our schedule is:
> 
> 12/5:  arrive, no plans, but maybe MK
> 12/6:  DHS (no dining plans)
> 12/7:  MK--breakfast at CP
> 12/8:  Epcot--11:00 breakfast/lunch at Akershus
> 12/9:  free day--dinner at 1900 PF
> 12/10:  Epcot--but breakfast at Cape May Cafe first
> 12/11:  MK--dinner at the castle
> 12/12:  leave


Isn't that funny, we'll be there the same exact days and have a totally different schedule.  Thursday and Friday are our free days, so I have little idea what we'll do those days.  Have a great trip!!!



revrob said:


>



Too cute!!


----------



## froggy33

Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.









Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!

Jessica


----------



## NaeNae

Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.


----------



## froggy33

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Those are soooo cute!!  I love the way you used the snowflake embroidery on the jeans!

Okay, no I really need to go to bed!!

Jessica


----------



## VBAndrea

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!


OMG!!!!  That made me start my day with a smile.  Thanks you so much for posting that.  Absolutely awesome!



mommy2allgirls said:


> Can I ask you ladies a ?
> 
> My daughter has two Cars pillowcase dresses and she would like to wear them when we go to WDW but we are going in December. Would it look weird if I put the dresses over jeans? I don't sew so the Jeans would just be plain. Please be honest, thoughts?


I plan on layering everything in December.  I'm just putting most things over leggings since they are warm and comfy and am bringing long and short sleeved shirts.  So no, it would not look weird at all.



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...you go to Disney for 3 days, come back, and all %@&# has broken loose on the boards
> I just had to share something neat that happened.  While waiting for the monorail at the GF another little girl came up to DD in her Belle dress.  The little girl had on a beautiful custom Cinderella that her grandmother had made her.  When we got to BBB, the little girl was there and she and DD sat down beside each other to wait.  Mother after mother walked into BBB, went thru the dresses available for purchase, and then came over to the two of us (me and the other mom) and asked us each, individually, where they could get THAT dress for their daughters?  It was the most wonderful feeling to know that I had created something for my daughter that others wished they could have
> 
> As far as getting take a picture of Belle in her holiday dress with DD, we waited in line multiple times and failed.  However....as Belle was leaving one of the times she saw DD.  She brought Beast over and said "Look Beast, she is wearing my dress.  How beautiful she is!".  IT MADE HER TRIP!!!  Then, when she met Belle the next day at Akershus, Belle went on and on over her dress and how much it was like her own.  So, while Mommy would have loved to have had that picture, DD was more thrilled with what actually happened.  And, Jasmine & Mulan both made her twirl when she met them and told her how much she looked like their friend Belle.  So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this
> 
> twirling at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding Cindy's horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking to Belle about her dress


Great photos and glad Belle at least got to see dd.



revrob said:


> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


Both are fantastic!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of Ethan's pirate shirt and vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan wearing his Cars bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> I made Ethan's shirt and vest and DH's vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby in her Pirate shirt at Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH loved his Jack Skellington Shirt Thank you Heather Sue for a great design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan at the Polynesian wearing his Pirate shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Magic Kingdom on our last day.
> DD and I are wearing matching tunics DH has his Jack Skellington shirt on again.  He loved it so much he did laundry so he could wear it again.  DS has on some shorts I embroidered.   This picture was taken after we got our hair fixed at the barber shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all shirts to go with DH's Jack Skellington shirt we wore them on our travel day down to Disney but unfortunately I don't have a picture.  I had Sally, DD wore Jack Skellington and DS's shirt had Zero.  The designs stitched out really nicely.  I need to get  a picture.


Thanks for sharing the photos.  I love seeing boy clothes since I have a ds.  I have a nice collection of bowling shirts going for him as well.



GoofyG said:


> Ok, so this isn't sewing related but I'm needing some opinions on a room color for DS!
> 
> I found him trying to climb out of his crib today, so it looks like I maybe moving him to a toddler bed soon.  Mind you he is late compared to his sisters climbing out of the crib!:  So I need to get his room ready and BOYISH!!! He is in a PINK room right now  Poor kiddo, what can I say but 3rd child.  lol
> 
> So DO I go with a Blue or green wall color.  He LOVESSSSS Cars and trains, so I will accent with that.  My dad has his old transportation quilt that HIS grandmother made him.  He is giving that to DS.  I was going to go look at big Lots tomorrow, they had blackout curtains for $10, and there was a Navy color.  So If I get the navy curtains, do I go with a softer blue, or a green.  If I do green, what shade?  I need some ideas please, he is the only boy.  The girls were so much easier, lol.  Thanks
> 
> His furniture is OAK!


I would go with blue simply b/c greens can be difficult.  I think so many greens look too minty colored, which I'm personally not fond of.  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.


Soc ute!



Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:


Very cute!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica


GORGEOUS!!!!  I am currently finishing up Tusker house outfits.  Just need buttons on ds's Bowling Shirt and have most all of dd's Vida to complete.  I love your Lion King theme.  Awesome appliques.



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list


I'm so jealous!  I wanted to do a bunch of Easy fit pj bottoms for our trip, but they're on the back burner b/c I'm behind schedule.


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so this isn't sewing related but I'm needing some opinions on a room color for DS!


All of my walls are white.



desparatelydisney said:


> It felt sooo good to have people feel that her dress was superior to store-bought and the princesses really made a big deal out of it (even though she wouldn't say one single word to them).  Our bellman told her "I see hundreds of Princesses a day, but you are prettiest and most elegant I have seen in a long time.  I mean that."
> 
> She was so proud that everytime in EPCOT she saw something pretty, she would say, "can you take my picture over there?"  I never intended for her to wear it both days but when she woke up she asked if she could wear it again.  She said "I like it when people say how pretty my dress is".  She would never speak to any one of all those people, probably hundreds who spoke to her over 24 hours (even though I said "say thank you" 10,000 times) but each time she stood a little taller and smiled a little bigger.  To be able to give her that was worth every dime the trip the cost and 1000x more......now I'm teary eyed.  And, for the 300th time.....I owe it ALL to you guys, each and every one of you, for encouraging us beginners and giving us your work to aspire to.






Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.


So cute!!!  Love the turkey!



Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:


So sorry you are dealing with this at 3.  Love that A-Line!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica


WOW!!!!  Stunning!  Love all the fabrics you used.



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Those easy fits look so cozy.  Love the Christmas outfits!  Love the snowflakes!


----------



## revrob

GoofyG said:


> Ok, so this isn't sewing related but I'm needing some opinions on a room color for DS!
> 
> I found him trying to climb out of his crib today, so it looks like I maybe moving him to a toddler bed soon.  Mind you he is late compared to his sisters climbing out of the crib!  So I need to get his room ready and BOYISH!!! He is in a PINK room right now.  Poor kiddo, what can I say but 3rd child.  lol
> 
> So DO I go with a Blue or green wall color.  He LOVESSSSS Cars and trains, so I will accent with that.  My dad has his old transportation quilt that HIS grandmother made him.  He is giving that to DS.  I was going to go look at big Lots tomorrow, they had blackout curtains for $10, and there was a Navy color.  So If I get the navy curtains, do I go with a softer blue, or a green.  If I do green, what shade?  I need some ideas please, he is the only boy.  The girls were so much easier, lol.  Thanks
> 
> His furniture is OAK!



I always love kinda sage green, blue & brown together.  I think it's masculine looking but isn't babyish so it will grow with him.  Just my thought.



desparatelydisney said:


> It felt sooo good to have people feel that her dress was superior to store-bought and the princesses really made a big deal out of it (even though she wouldn't say one single word to them).  Our bellman told her "I see hundreds of Princesses a day, but you are prettiest and most elegant I have seen in a long time.  I mean that."
> 
> She was so proud that everytime in EPCOT she saw something pretty, she would say, "can you take my picture over there?"  I never intended for her to wear it both days but when she woke up she asked if she could wear it again.  She said "I like it when people say how pretty my dress is".  She would never speak to any one of all those people, probably hundreds who spoke to her over 24 hours (even though I said "say thank you" 10,000 times) but each time she stood a little taller and smiled a little bigger.  To be able to give her that was worth every dime the trip the cost and 1000x more......now I'm teary eyed.  And, for the 300th time.....I owe it ALL to you guys, each and every one of you, for encouraging us beginners and giving us your work to aspire to.




That just made me cry!  What an amazing story!  THAT'S why we do this, isn't it?  To make our children happy.  I REALLY needed to hear that story this morning.  Thank so much for reminding me exactly why I love this hobby so much!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.



Those are GREAT!  



Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:



Those turned out really cute!

As far as the princess dress... maybe you can just leave the previous conversation out of the equation.  Maybe just say to her - "I'm going to make you a dress.  Would you like to go with me to pick out the fabric that I use to make the dress?"  Or "I'm gonna make you a dress, what would you like for it to look like?"  and let HER decide.  



froggy33 said:


> Too cute!!



Thanks!



froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica



That is fabulous!  Your applique skills are great!



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Holy easy fits!  Thats a lot of flannel!
Great job finishing them up!
I really like the outfits with the Christmas fabric - really cute!  Love the embroidery on the legs!


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> Belle has an extremely busy schedule for the parties.  She has the meet and greet, 4 or 5 christmas storytimes, and 2 parades to fit in 5 hours.  So, they are constantly moving her once she gets to the line.  I had an extremely tired princess (she actually fell asleep in the hub during fireworks) because we got on the train Wednesday night at 9:30 and she didn't fall asleep til after midnight, plus she isn't my nightowl to start with - she's my earlybird.  We waited in line for almost an hour and a half to see Santa so after that I was begging her to stay in lines.  The first time we got in line to see Belle we were in for about 15 mintues when the CM said, Belle has to leave, she will be back in 50 minutes.  Catie didn't want to wait in line for Snow White so we left to ride rides (which were all walk-on over and over).  The next time we saw the line, it was impossibly long, Snow White was there, and I could not convince her that if we got in line, Belle would be back.  The last time, we were heading into the back of Fantasyland from Liberty Square right as Belle was walking away.  That was when Belle saw DD and came over to her but her handlers were moving her extremely quickly and didn't even want her to com over to her so asking for a picture was out of the question.  If Catie had been older and that wasn't our only MK time, we would probably have stood it out.  But she didn't want to spend all that time not riding rides.  My suggestion would be to be waiting for Belle before the party starts.  We got Queen of Hearts & Alice as they were walking to the Tea Cups within minutes of the party starting and they were great.



WOW! What a wonderful moment that really was. I really do dislike the way they switch the characters out like that.... it makes it SO hard if you are looking for someone specific. It sounds like you found a good balance though between rides and character fun.   And I'm so glad she got her moment for Belle to see the beautiful gown! You should be very proud!


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.




These are adorable! I'm loving the snowflakes on the pants! And congrats on getting all those pants done! I still need to make christmas pj's for my 16 year old son. It's the ONLY thing I get to sew for my boys!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Remember me?  I have been so busy lately I can barely even lurk!  I am sewing some.  Making the kids Thanksgiving outfits.  They are turning out cute...sorry to say you guys probably won't see until after Turkey day!

We have been running so much lately...Katie is playing basketball now.   That is a new thing for her.  She thought she wanted to try something new, but I never knew she really knows nothing about the game.  So she is learning as she goes.  Her first game is tomorrow night and she can't wait.  

Do any of you take Zumba classes?  I am taking it at my YMCA and it is so much fun and man does it melt the pounds off!  I am going 3 times a week now and LOVE it!  I highly recommend it to anybody looking for a fun way to workout.  It takes a while to get the steps, but once you do,,,FUN, FUN, FUN!

Anyway...I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving.  I am again thankful for all of you guys and all you have brought to my life.  I am thankful for the chance we have all had to help others with our Big Give and all the support we all offer each other.  I am thankful for all of the kind words and prayers I recieved this year after my Granny passed.  I am thankful we have been able to welcome new bundles of joy into our group and look forward to seeing the others to come!  Thankful for all the new "members" of our addiction and can't wait to see how many more we get this next year!  Have a good one!


----------



## princessmom29

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> question alert I have a Singer serger from Wallyworld - I can not get it to make a rolled hem to save my life! what settings do you put the tension at? And it is a 3 thread or 4 thread gig? If 3 thread do I take out the left needle or the right?  I would like to use the rolled hem on the edges of the ruffles for the feliz for DD but can't get it right. I would also like to do it for ballet skirts for same DD. Help me please!



I use the settings that are in the manual and it works fine. Are you flipping the knife up and changing the settings on the strike plate( that little lever has to be flipped)If you still have your manual look at the section on rolled hems. It gives instructions on how to move all the stuff to get it right. It took me sevearl tries to figure out waht I was not doing right. It is a 3 thread, but I cannot remember which needle to take out. When I get home I will look at the manual and give you a step by step if you need it.


----------



## bear_mom

revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.



Both are cute, love the fabric choices.




NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Those snowflakes are great.

Emily


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> My DD had on a quilted jacket I made her about a year ago at school yesterday with mostly Disney fabrics.  One of her friends told her Pooh is for babies.  They are 6 years old. I told DD I would make her one with all dogs.



Ignore the overcritical friend, that jacket is gorgeous!  Maybe explain to DD that there are different reasons people say something like that.  Like, 1. They are jealsous.  2. They just don't happen to like something, and haven't yet learned that everyone likes something different, and that's part of what makes us interesting.  2.  They're just a generally unhappy person.  Encourage your DD to wear what she likes, and maybe give her a few "comebacks" in case a mean spirited comment comes her way.



emcreative said:


> I think our lines got crossed here or something.
> 
> I'm a bit upset that the first time I've been here in weeks I seem to have managed to unintentionally hurt someone, so I think maybe I should just step back for a while and reassess.



Marah, please don't step back, I've missed you- your talent, your perspective, your compassion, your humor.  I immediately saw exactly what you meant, I think what you said just may have been misinterpreted.  Please don't take it personally, and stick around!



revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.


So cute!  I really love both, but the Thanksgiving dress turned out perfect!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of Ethan's pirate shirt and vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan wearing his Cars bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> I made Ethan's shirt and vest and DH's vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby in her Pirate shirt at Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH loved his Jack Skellington Shirt Thank you Heather Sue for a great design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan at the Polynesian wearing his Pirate shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Magic Kingdom on our last day.
> DD and I are wearing matching tunics DH has his Jack Skellington shirt on again.  He loved it so much he did laundry so he could wear it again.  DS has on some shorts I embroidered.   This picture was taken after we got our hair fixed at the barber shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all shirts to go with DH's Jack Skellington shirt we wore them on our travel day down to Disney but unfortunately I don't have a picture.  I had Sally, DD wore Jack Skellington and DS's shirt had Zero.  The designs stitched out really nicely.  I need to get  a picture.


Tese are great! Especially love the bowling shirts!


GoofyG said:


> Ok, so this isn't sewing related but I'm needing some opinions on a room color for DS!
> 
> I found him trying to climb out of his crib today, so it looks like I maybe moving him to a toddler bed soon.  Mind you he is late compared to his sisters climbing out of the crib!  So I need to get his room ready and BOYISH!!! He is in a PINK room right now.  Poor kiddo, what can I say but 3rd child.  lol
> 
> So DO I go with a Blue or green wall color.  He LOVESSSSS Cars and trains, so I will accent with that.  My dad has his old transportation quilt that HIS grandmother made him.  He is giving that to DS.  I was going to go look at big Lots tomorrow, they had blackout curtains for $10, and there was a Navy color.  So If I get the navy curtains, do I go with a softer blue, or a green.  If I do green, what shade?  I need some ideas please, he is the only boy.  The girls were so much easier, lol.  Thanks
> 
> His furniture is OAK!


I vote for a sky blue, maybe w/ a touch of grey in it.  It's a very calming color, and will work with everything!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.


Those are soo cute!!



Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:


Ohh, sorry for the peer pressure thing, but what you made for Thanksgiving is adorable!


froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica


Love, love, love, love, love, this!!!!!


NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



I hope you realize that you're making me feel lazy LOL.  Those are great!


----------



## revrob

Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.



And you said you were in a slump!! Very cute!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

desparatelydisney said:


> Thanks guys  Y'all are gonna make me blush via cyberspace
> 
> It felt sooo good to have people feel that her dress was superior to store-bought and the princesses really made a big deal out of it (even though she wouldn't say one single word to them).  Our bellman told her "I see hundreds of Princesses a day, but you are prettiest and most elegant I have seen in a long time.  I mean that."
> 
> She was so proud that everytime in EPCOT she saw something pretty, she would say, "can you take my picture over there?"  I never intended for her to wear it both days but when she woke up she asked if she could wear it again.  She said "I like it when people say how pretty my dress is".  She would never speak to any one of all those people, probably hundreds who spoke to her over 24 hours (even though I said "say thank you" 10,000 times) but each time she stood a little taller and smiled a little bigger.  To be able to give her that was worth every dime the trip the cost and 1000x more......now I'm teary eyed.  And, for the 300th time.....I owe it ALL to you guys, each and every one of you, for encouraging us beginners and giving us your work to aspire to.


This brought a little tear to my eye!


Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.


Great job on the costumes, they turned out cute!  That Turkey costume is amazing, it looks like a lot of work!  


Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:


I love the Thanksgiving Outlet.  Sounds like someone is envious.  Maybe you should make the other girl a princess dress?


froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica


Wow those appliques are beautiful!  What a beautiful dress!


NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.


Love the pants!  Those Christmas outfits are adorable.  I want to get that snowflake design it is really pretty.


revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.


Gobble Gobble!  That is cute!  Are you joining her at school for the Feast?  Have a great time if you are.


----------



## NiniMorris

...so...am I the ONLY one that got goose bumps when she saw pictures of clothes hanging in the ROOM????

I think I might have to print that out and put on my refrigerator!  Talk about a way to keep me motivated for our trip in Feb 11!!


nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

phins_jazy said:


> hoop sticky stabilizer, put robe on the sticky, try to pin the robe in place, water solvy on top.  Good to go!



Thanks friends for the help.  They are store bought so no scraps but I had read water on top so the stitches don't sink.  I will float the robes.  I didn't know to pin.   I have a bunch of choices for Alphabet on the machine and frames so I just have to pick and get er done.


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.



Great job on the Big Give outfit.  The girls are going to love them.

The Simply Sweet is more than just OK, it is great.




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room



Great job on everything.  I think it is more rewarding sometimes when DH, or one of the older boys loves the stuff I make.  Sometimes little ones are too easy to please.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been able to post lately, but I wanted to share the quick costumes I made for my son and a teacher at his preschool for their Thanksgiving Feast and play on Friday.  Please keep in mind my son was the gray pilgrim, and that is why he is dressed differently, and I had a weekend to complete the turkey costume.



Great job, and the Turkey looks awesome.



Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:



Kids.... it is terrible when they are so judgemental at such a young age.  My DS12 just recently stopped wearing Disney shirts to school.  He now says they are weekend shirts.



froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica



That is awesome.  The applique is gorgeous.  I am so excited, I am going to buy fabric for my first VIDA this weekend as I think there is going to be a members sale at my fabric store on Thursday.




NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



OMG, 9 pairs.  I got 1 pair done this weekend. 

Add me to the list of people who love the snowflakes down the leg.  It looks great.



revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.



Looks great.  She will be the hit of the feast.


----------



## teresajoy

dogodisney said:


> Teresa/ Heather.... I love the video. That is priceless. Heather was that Tessa in the Cinderella gown?



The little girl sitting down? That wasn't Tessa. I don't think you can see Tessa in this video. Her outfit was gorgeous though!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken after we got our hair fixed at the barber shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all shirts to go with DH's Jack Skellington shirt we wore them on our travel day down to Disney but unfortunately I don't have a picture.  I had Sally, DD wore Jack Skellington and DS's shirt had Zero.  The designs stitched out really nicely.  I need to get  a picture.



I love the pictures!!! That last picture makes me smile! I love the sticker on your daughters' chin! That is so something my kids would do!



desparatelydisney said:


> She would never speak to any one of all those people, probably hundreds who spoke to her over 24 hours (even though I said "say thank you" 10,000 times) but each time she stood a little taller and smiled a little bigger.  To be able to give her that was worth every dime the trip the cost and 1000x more......now I'm teary eyed.  And, for the 300th time.....I owe it ALL to you guys, each and every one of you, for encouraging us beginners and giving us your work to aspire to.



Aww, that made me cry! 


Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:



Cute!!!!

I was going to say the same thing as Shannon about the Princess dress. Have her pick out the fabric, and if she picks out Princesses, then go with it. 



froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica


Jessica, that is wonderful!!! Wow! 



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Wowza!!! You have been busy!!!! Have you slept lately????



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Remember me?  I have been so busy lately I can barely even lurk!  I am sewing some.  Making the kids Thanksgiving outfits.  They are turning out cute...sorry to say you guys probably won't see until after Turkey day!
> 
> We have been running so much lately...Katie is playing basketball now.   That is a new thing for her.  She thought she wanted to try something new, but I never knew she really knows nothing about the game.  So she is learning as she goes.  Her first game is tomorrow night and she can't wait.
> 
> Do any of you take Zumba classes?  I am taking it at my YMCA and it is so much fun and man does it melt the pounds off!  I am going 3 times a week now and LOVE it!  I highly recommend it to anybody looking for a fun way to workout.  It takes a while to get the steps, but once you do,,,FUN, FUN, FUN!
> 
> Anyway...I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving.  I am again thankful for all of you guys and all you have brought to my life.  I am thankful for the chance we have all had to help others with our Big Give and all the support we all offer each other.  I am thankful for all of the kind words and prayers I recieved this year after my Granny passed.  I am thankful we have been able to welcome new bundles of joy into our group and look forward to seeing the others to come!  Thankful for all the new "members" of our addiction and can't wait to see how many more we get this next year!  Have a good one!


Hi Kim!  You are so sweet! 

What is Zumba? I've never heard of it. I'm all for anything that makes exercising fun!



revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.


It turned out great Shannon!! You are on a roll!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> What is Zumba? I've never heard of it. I'm all for anything that makes exercising fun!




It's kinda like aerobics and dancing set to mainly Latin style music.  The website tells you some about it http://www.zumba.com/us/ and will let you search for a class in the area.  I love it at our Y...we have so much fun and it doesn't matter if you know all of the steps.  I just got back from our Monday morning class and there were about 50 of us in there (we have to have it in the gym) ranging in age from probably 25 to 71.  On Tuesday nights we have even more and Katie gets to go with me.  Then I go again on Thrusday nights.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi ladies. I have been lurking on this thread since well, two threads ago. I am a beginner to intermediate sewer. I just love the work that you all do and you have inspired me to start sewing again. I learned to sew in High School and later sewed for my children when they were young. Just the basics, sun dresses, elastic waist pants etc. I became a Grandmother about a year ago and would love to make outfits for my Granddaughter. I really want to learn to appliqué!
Anyway, I have come out of lurking to ask your opinions. Today on HSN they have an amazing Singer and I was wondering if anyone has an opinion. Is it worth the price? It looks like it does it all and you can break it down into payments. I am really leaning towards ordering it but I don't want to spend $1000.00 on a machine if you think I can get it for less. Thanks for your  opinions/help and please keep posting your projects, you are all so inspirational!

Mary

http://www.hsn.com/todays-special_xh.aspx?o=!HPTS&ocm=todspc&cm_re=LeftNav*shop*Ts


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Thanksgiving outfits! That Abbygrace is just ADORABLE with a capital A!!!!!

Also, love the snowflake pants - those outfits are so nice!

Okay - so I was working on a pilgrim Mickey Minnie shirt for me, and my  good ol machine ate my shirt - my cousin got it out for me, but popped the hoop,so it got unhooped! I thought I lined it all back up and rehooped the stabilizer (thanks Teresa for my tack down stitch) exactly where it  had been, but when I go to restart the stitching, it doesnt look lined up at all!! Is there anything at all i can do besides scrapping it? Boo Hoo!

Also, whats the best for picking out machine embroidery (little upside down boo boo) and why wont my PED Basic see all of the set of Happy Thanksgiving words I bought from Heather - just the Gobble Gobble!!!!

Thanks, Wendy

PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????


----------



## dogodisney

teresajoy said:


> The little girl sitting down? That wasn't Tessa. I don't think you can see Tessa in this video. Her outfit was gorgeous though!



No not the one sitting down. That one looks nothing like Tessa. 

It was the girl standing behind yours on the left. She is blonde and was wearing a mini tiara.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> I guess I am lucky. My DD knows what she likes and tries really hard to like what she likes.(No matter what Mommie thinks LOL). She has never been a Hannah Montana Fan, she prefers Princesses and Tinkerbell. She loves her AG dolls and is basically happy being who she is. She prefers "Mommie sewing" over store bought (Store bought never fits right lol) We have had more than our share of mean people and she is learning to deal with them.  But for the most part she is just happy. She likes to be around people.
> 
> 
> to all the little ones who are dealing with "meanies".
> 
> 
> On a side note, her "style" must be catching on-they just opened a store at DTD JUST for her it is called "Little Missmatched" LOL


Poor Morgan!!  She is too young to learn to just deal with those kinds of people!! It is a shame that little Morgan knows better than these other people. Well at least you know that you are raising her right. 



minnie2 said:


> Adi,  Love the picture of Isabelle!
> 
> Lovesdumbo.  That is CRAZY I like Pooh and I am no baby!    I agree with what others have said kids need to be kids!  Nikki is 10 and still loves princesses and stuff.  Ok so she doesn't wear the princess stuff unless it is weekends or at WDW because she wants to be cool but I will take what I can get!
> Friday was hat day at school so Kyle wore his new Mickey ears where the ears have the Mickey shorts and hand all over them and apparently some BRAT( I say brat because this kid has been a trouble maker for 2 yrs and he has earned the right to be called brat!)this brat started picking on him for wearing Mickey Mouse club house ears!  My girlfriend was helping in the class and heard it ad told the kid that these ears where WALT DISNEY WORLD ears the kid you get wen you go to wdw. then told him how she though Mickey Mouse club house was cool.  Thankfully the little brat dropped it but poor Kyle didn't want to wear his ears for the rest of the day.  So she took Kyle aside and told him quietly that the little boy was probably jealous since Kyle just came back from WDW and Kyle was ok with that.
> 
> These kids are in 2nd grade frankly they should still e watching Mickey's club house!
> 
> Kids should be kids not little adults!


I still like Mickey Mouse Club House!!

Heather-That video is hilarious!! The girls looked so cute in their dresses. Teresa did a wonderful job on them.

I wanted to say that I love those patchwork jackets and I really need to get my booty in gear and make one for Jenna. Everytime she sees one of those on here, she tells me how that would be the best jacket ever!! I think that I will surprise her with one this week.

The Belle dress is gorgeous!! 

The Lion King Vida is cute!!

I don't want to leave anyone else out. Everything was so cute!! Just because I didn't comment specifically doesn't mean that I didn't like it. I promise!!

I did want to say that Jenna has had to deal with her fair share of being picked on. Sadly enough the worst of it has come from my aunt. She is super jealous of my talent, (I am guessing). She will find something wrong with anything that I make for Jenna, her or anybody else.

I was shocked on Friday after school. I had made Jenna a long shirt dress for school. Well Friday was Jeans day at school, but she wanted to wear it anyways with her jeans. I thought no biggie, Girls do that all the time. Well, when Jen got home she told me that everyone loved her dress, but the substitute took her to the principal's office, because she felt that what Jenna was wearing was not "in uniform". Well the principal knows that I sew some of Jenna's uniforms, so for her it wasn't a problem. I will be glad when Jen's regular teacher comes back.


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> So....I had to share a few pics from the trip...and thanks again guys for giving me the strength to think I could do this
> 
> twirling at the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just too awesome!  I am so glad she finally got to talk to Belle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desparatelydisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome!!  I know it made your day and theirs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the video.  What a great experience.
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love them both.  The big give will make someone very happy.  What an awesome thing to all of you that do the Big Give outfits.  I hope when life slows down just a tad after Christmas, I can become involved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cibahwewah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Super cute! I love the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of this world!  I absolutely love your appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....9?  You are fast!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes!!   Can't wait.  My grown daughters and I do this every year.  We have had some of our most memorable moments @ 4 a.m. in past years.  My sister told me "you know you can buy all of that stuff online @ midnight for the same price?"  I said "what is the fun in that?"......haha!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????


The only time that I enjoyed going shopping on Black Friday was when I went by myself. I went one year with my aunt and my grandma and it was horrible. All my aunt wanted to do was shop for herself and me and my grandma didn't get to get the things that we wanted. This year the only thing that I am looking for is Chixos. I'm not too crazy about them, because I know they will end up in the vacuum, but Jenna wants them. The only other thing that I have left to buy is the Molly doll from AG and I am buying that online. Does anybody know of any good deals for the AG dolls?


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????



We are planning our Thanksgiving Day feast around who gets the newspaper...my DIL and I have been on all the Black Friday sites since October.  I made my husband take a day off work so he could watch the kids!

After Thanksgiving meal, each person is assigned a different color marker and they mark all the things they want.  Of course, that is no guarantee that is what they will get, but it gives everyone ideas.

We started doing the Black Friday sales back in the late 80's.  Of course then it wasn't anywhere near as good as it is now!  My DIL and I make a day of it, ending with a great leisurely lunch, then we each go home and clean up the mess the kids and men made while we were gone!

I don't really have a shopping list yet this year, I should have something down pat by Thursday evening!  (wink wink)

Nini


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  I am currently finishing up Tusker house outfits.  Just need buttons on ds's Bowling Shirt and have most all of dd's Vida to complete.  I love your Lion King theme.  Awesome appliques.



Thank you!!  I knew immediately that I wanted to do Lion King in some way.  I am really surprised more people don't for AK.  You'll get yours all done!!  And if not, who cares - we'll be in Disney!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!!  Stunning!  Love all the fabrics you used.





revrob said:


> That is fabulous!  Your applique skills are great!





ireland_nicole said:


> Love, love, love, love, love, this!!!!!





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Wow those appliques are beautiful!  What a beautiful dress!



Thank you all!!



tricia said:


> That is awesome.  The applique is gorgeous.  I am so excited, I am going to buy fabric for my first VIDA this weekend as I think there is going to be a members sale at my fabric store on Thursday.



Thanks!!  The VIDA is really easy I think - I follow Stephres tutorial that is in the bookmarks.  Good luck!!



teresajoy said:


> Jessica, that is wonderful!!! Wow!



Thank you!!



Granna4679 said:


> Just out of this world!  I absolutely love your appliques.



Thanks!!  I think of them as the way I paint or draw - they really are fun!!


----------



## livndisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> The only time that I enjoyed going shopping on Black Friday was when I went by myself. I went one year with my aunt and my grandma and it was horrible. All my aunt wanted to do was shop for herself and me and my grandma didn't get to get the things that we wanted. This year the only thing that I am looking for is Chixos. I'm not too crazy about them, because I know they will end up in the vacuum, but Jenna wants them. The only other thing that I have left to buy is the Molly doll from AG and I am buying that online. Does anybody know of any good deals for the AG dolls?



AG has a free shipping code thru tomorrow for 100.00 purchase.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> Since I'm not writing a trip report for our October trip, I'll post this video on here.  This is what happened when Drizella saw Arminda in her Drizella dress.  Then, when Anastasia saw Lydia in her Anastasia dress.
> 
> It was GREAT!!!



THAT IS SO COOL!!  We were just there on the 13th, and I saw two little girls dressed up like the sisters too!!  I'll kick myself for not saying hi if that was you guys!  Was it!?



>



WOW!!  Beautiful hand applique 



>



Lovely use of Heather Sue's snowflakes!!  Sweet little outfits!!



>



I love the top!!  Your little girl has the cutest little grin in every picture I see of her


----------



## Diz-Mommy

dogodisney said:


> You can take it as a compliment. Maybe the things are so well made that the receiver thinks you bought them.
> 
> My DD(15) who can be critical told me she thought I bought the Cinderella Gown that I made for DGD. It was her way of giving me a compliment.



I was thinking the same thing...maybe she was looking for a size tag?  I tend to do that when MIL gives things to my boys.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

>



I love the bowling shirt!!  What a QTpa2T you have there too!!  I'm gonna hafta remember to make the boys those next time.  We did a lot of tie dye this past trip.  I'd love to show them off here, but they aren't really sewing projects


----------



## Stephres

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!!  The VIDA is really easy I think - I follow Stephres tutorial that is in the bookmarks.  Good luck!!



 I'm so glad you found it easy! I love the Lion King and the characters are so well done. Your appliques look perfect!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> And you said you were in a slump!! Very cute!



I really do feel like I'm still in a slump.  I have two dresses that NEED to be done.. and they're still sitting.  They're in various stages of completed.  I just can't seem to get motivated to get them done!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Gobble Gobble!  That is cute!  Are you joining her at school for the Feast?  Have a great time if you are.





tricia said:


> Great job on the Big Give outfit.  The girls are going to love them.
> 
> The Simply Sweet is more than just OK, it is great.
> 
> 
> Looks great.  She will be the hit of the feast.





teresajoy said:


> It turned out great Shannon!! You are on a roll!!!



Thanks, everyone!  I'm sad that I don't get to go to the feast at school.  Parents weren't invited.  I guess that's ok.  But I wanted her to be look festive anyway!



RMAMom said:


> Hi ladies. I have been lurking on this thread since well, two threads ago. I am a beginner to intermediate sewer. I just love the work that you all do and you have inspired me to start sewing again. I learned to sew in High School and later sewed for my children when they were young. Just the basics, sun dresses, elastic waist pants etc. I became a Grandmother about a year ago and would love to make outfits for my Granddaughter. I really want to learn to appliqué!
> Anyway, I have come out of lurking to ask your opinions. Today on HSN they have an amazing Singer and I was wondering if anyone has an opinion. Is it worth the price? It looks like it does it all and you can break it down into payments. I am really leaning towards ordering it but I don't want to spend $1000.00 on a machine if you think I can get it for less. Thanks for your  opinions/help and please keep posting your projects, you are all so inspirational!
> 
> Mary
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/todays-special_xh.aspx?o=!HPTS&ocm=todspc&cm_re=LeftNav*shop*Ts



I have owned a very similar machine (Singer 150) in the past.  I really liked the machine, but I got it for much less than that price.  I really think that you can get more machine than that for that price.




Granna4679 said:


> desparatelydisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both.  The big give will make someone very happy.  What an awesome thing to all of you that do the Big Give outfits.  I hope when life slows down just a tad after Christmas, I can become involved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big give really is a VERY rewarding project!  The families are so grateful and it is a lot of fun seeing others enjoy what you have lovingly made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the top!!  Your little girl has the cutest little grin in every picture I see of her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I think she's a cutie - but I'm probably a tad bit biased!
Click to expand...


----------



## jham

desparatelydisney said:


> in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gorgeous!  I'm glad your DD loved it so much1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents - because no one should be made fun of and it cheeses me to know people do it - I felt the need to respond.....
> Now, I do not have a daughter, but I do have 3 nieces, stepkids (sorta) and it's not just Disney customs that get comments, it's everywhere/everything.  I get flack about what I do for my son and is this my take on it.  (Now I talk real plain so I hope this makes sense.)
> Anytime you do something that is over and above or what others wished they had the gumption to do with their kids but don't - you will get slack.  The way I figure it is is this... these are your babies (1 year old or 30 year old), and you do what you do because it comes from the heart.  Well two or three hearts really when the love of whatever you are doing is being shared between you and your children.  I say as long as the kids enjoy it and it makes special memories who gives a flip what other people say.  I say they need to take a look a themselves and try to remember the last time they saw a twinkle in their kids eye because of something they did.  It's enough for some to parent by providing food/shelter/clothing to the children and make special time for themselves so they don't lose themselves.  And, there are parents (like me) who would rather see the twinkle and make a memory than give a hoo ha what the others think.  When it comes down to it, I have to tuck my kid in at night and know I am the best mommy to him.  Does he have more than me? Yep. Does he get all the handmade whatever I know how to do? Yep. Do I bake/make/take things for him to school that others may joke about? Yep.  Do I get laughed at because I am not an "IN" mom and wear old sneaks and beat up jeans? Yep.  Do I give a crud... Nope... That is all that matters is my kid is happy, healthy, and LOVED. Period.  And, anyone who wants to flame me from the other board or whatever can feel free to.  If that is what makes them feel better than go for it because in the grand scheme of things they do not matter, never have, and never will.
> 
> So, disregard those who think this is wrong or bad or whatever.  They should spend the minutes they take ripping people apart to look inside and see if they are trying to make themselves feel better.  Chances are - they are.  If the energy was spent doing special things for their kids the world would be a better place.  Kindness and love would replace hatred and jealousy.
> 
> 
> So, now that I have rambled (and not cussed once, I am so proud of me!) keep doing what you are doing.  Make the dresses that your children will remember, make memories that others won't have, tuck your kids in bed at night, say sweet dreams and know you are being the best mommies you can be.
> 
> Oh, as  a postscript, I am also a momma bear who will rip the face off anyone who hurts my kids (son, neices, stepkids, etc.) so this was written in a manner not to offend anyone - ~fluttering eyes~ LOL ~ I hope I succeeded, if not let me know and I will delete. Off the soapbox now and exiting the building....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed your ramble  My DD4 now thinks anything that is special to her was made by someone that loves her. I'm glad she feels her most prized posessions were made for her because she equates that with love.
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO CUTE!  Really worth the effort to make those special dresses, wasn't it?  AWESOME!
> 
> 
> Ok, I've finished up a few things that I wanted to share.
> 
> First, for a big give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for my DD to wear to church today.  I ran out of time and didn't get to stitch this out in the way that I had hoped.  But I was determined to use the smocked insert.  I knew I could stitch up a simply sweet really quick so I ended up doing this last night.  She loved it and we both received several compliments, so I guess it ended up ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such beautiful girl!!!  I love the Big Give outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer & Wisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling chatty tonight so I will post some pictures of the stuff I did for our recent trip.
> 
> Shirts hanging up in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of Ethan's pirate shirt and vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan wearing his Cars bowling shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.
> I made Ethan's shirt and vest and DH's vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby in her Pirate shirt at Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH loved his Jack Skellington Shirt Thank you Heather Sue for a great design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan at the Polynesian wearing his Pirate shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Magic Kingdom on our last day.
> DD and I are wearing matching tunics DH has his Jack Skellington shirt on again.  He loved it so much he did laundry so he could wear it again.  DS has on some shorts I embroidered.   This picture was taken after we got our hair fixed at the barber shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all shirts to go with DH's Jack Skellington shirt we wore them on our travel day down to Disney but unfortunately I don't have a picture.  I had Sally, DD wore Jack Skellington and DS's shirt had Zero.  The designs stitched out really nicely.  I need to get  a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just made me SO homesick for Disneyworld!!!  Great job on the outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic job on the appliques!  I REALLY want to make a Lion King custom, I even have a few different fabrics, but no Disneyworld trips in my near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I really do feel like I'm still in a slump.  I have two dresses that NEED to be done.. and they're still sitting.  They're in various stages of completed.  I just can't seem to get motivated to get them done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone!  I'm sad that I don't get to go to the feast at school.  Parents weren't invited.  I guess that's ok.  But I wanted her to be look festive anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned a very similar machine (Singer 150) in the past.  I really liked the machine, but I got it for much less than that price.  I really think that you can get more machine than that for that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big give really is a VERY rewarding project!  The families are so grateful and it is a lot of fun seeing others enjoy what you have lovingly made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I think she's a cutie - but I'm probably a tad bit biased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not biased - she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy33

Stephres said:


> I'm so glad you found it easy! I love the Lion King and the characters are so well done. Your appliques look perfect!



Thank you!  I didn't even try to figure out the directions...I just went straight to yours!



jham said:


> Fantastic job on the appliques!  I REALLY want to make a Lion King custom, I even have a few different fabrics, but no Disneyworld trips in my near future.



Thanks! I say who needs a trip to make a custom - go for it!!  I am really surprised that more people don't make Lion King things.  I guess the newest generation isn't as into it though (maybe).  I was only in Junior High when it came out, so I love it!!! And since my daughter is only 1.5 she has no say in her outfits - yet!


----------



## squirrel

I'm planning on going down to the US this weekend to buy some Disney fabric.  Does Joann's stores have the same prices as the online website?  Do you need a membership to get better prices?  Anything else I should know?  Any other stores that you recommend?


----------



## momtoprincess A

I spent 4 days makin a vida for Abigail to wear on Saturday for the Santa Parade. She liked it while I was making it... but when she tried it on she says it looks like a nightgown and she didnt' want to wear it. I don't know why she thinks it looks like a nightgown.  Then she preceded to get paint all over it. So I have to try to get that out.
Now I don't feel like sewing anymore and I have a lot of things left to do before Christmas.


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????



MEEEE!  Well not technically black friday, but we get a lot of the similair deals.  Wednesday I am hoping to score a cricut at Michaels (the are more than half off!), and Friday morning i'll hit Gymboree and the Disney Store and browse the mall


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I really do feel like I'm still in a slump.  I have two dresses that NEED to be done.. and they're still sitting.  They're in various stages of completed.  I just can't seem to get motivated to get them done!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Boy do I understand! After working around the clock to get all those Halloween costumes, I ended up with almost no break before jumping in to do the stuff I had put on hold working on the costumes....
> 
> Finally this weekend, I took a couple of days to scrapbook. It was SO good for the soul! Do you have something like that that rejeuvenates you?


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do feel like I'm still in a slump.  I have two dresses that NEED to be done.. and they're still sitting.  They're in various stages of completed.  I just can't seem to get motivated to get them done!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Boy do I understand! After working around the clock to get all those Halloween costumes, I ended up with almost no break before jumping in to do the stuff I had put on hold working on the costumes....
> 
> Finally this weekend, I took a couple of days to scrapbook. It was SO good for the soul! Do you have something like that that rejeuvenates you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to stop sewing what I HAVE to sew and make something that I WANT to sew and that usually does the trick.  Not necessarily this time.  I have taken a bit of time this week to begin decorating my house for Christmas.  Now the problem is that I don't want to stop doing that long enough to finish up what I have to get done.
> 
> It'll get done.  I'm just gonna have to MAKE myself do it!
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.


So cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I wanted to say that I love those patchwork jackets and I really need to get my booty in gear and make one for Jenna. Everytime she sees one of those on here, she tells me how that would be the best jacket ever!! I think that I will surprise her with one this week.


You should make one!  I used a sweatshirt as a base.  You cut off the bottom and then cut up the sides and sleeves.  Add patches with it all flat, sew it back up, add bias.  Leave the neck band on til the end.  I really wish I had stuck with a theme like all Disney instead of any fabrics.  I want to make my 10 year old an all Pooh one for our trip a week from TODAY   but I don't know if I'll have time.  I also want to make my 6 year old one with all dogs as she just LOVES dogs!



billwendy said:


> PS _ any black friday shoppers out there? What are you looking for??????


LOVE black friday but won't go near the crazy places like Walmart or Best Buy.  I tried Circuit City one year but the lines were insane and I left when the cops arrived.  Now I stick to Staples, Kohl's and JoAnn's.


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> Anyway, I have come out of lurking to ask your opinions. Today on HSN they have an amazing Singer and I was wondering if anyone has an opinion. Is it worth the price? It looks like it does it all and you can break it down into payments. I am really leaning towards ordering it but I don't want to spend $1000.00 on a machine if you think I can get it for less. Thanks for your  opinions/help and please keep posting your projects, you are all so inspirational!
> 
> Mary
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/todays-special_xh.aspx?o=!HPTS&ocm=todspc&cm_re=LeftNav*shop*Ts



Mary, I think there are some Futura owners on here, so hopefully they can help. I just bought a new Brother embroidery only and it was $800 for a 5X7 hoop. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> The only time that I enjoyed going shopping on Black Friday was when I went by myself. I went one year with my aunt and my grandma and it was horrible. All my aunt wanted to do was shop for herself and me and my grandma didn't get to get the things that we wanted. This year the only thing that I am looking for is Chixos. I'm not too crazy about them, because I know they will end up in the vacuum, but Jenna wants them. The only other thing that I have left to buy is the Molly doll from AG and I am buying that online. Does anybody know of any good deals for the AG dolls?



I work in retail. So I will be there with the crowds. But I do about 85% of my shopping online. It's so much easier! And I can get what I want without running all over the place. I'm almost done. But I have a bad habit of waiting to Xmas eve to do all my wrapping!


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> mom2rtk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to stop sewing what I HAVE to sew and make something that I WANT to sew and that usually does the trick.  Not necessarily this time.  I have taken a bit of time this week to begin decorating my house for Christmas.  Now the problem is that I don't want to stop doing that long enough to finish up what I have to get done.
> 
> It'll get done.  I'm just gonna have to MAKE myself do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand! My daughter loves it when I take a break from my sewing to do some sewing!   Last year the moment I finished sewing Halloween costumes around th clock, I jumped in and did a couple costumes for our Christmas trip.... It was SO much more fun to be "creating" something rather than just "making" something.....
> 
> Good luck getting it all done!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2rtk

Tinka_Belle said:


> The only time that I enjoyed going shopping on Black Friday was when I went by myself. I went one year with my aunt and my grandma and it was horrible. All my aunt wanted to do was shop for herself and me and my grandma didn't get to get the things that we wanted. This year the only thing that I am looking for is Chixos. I'm not too crazy about them, because I know they will end up in the vacuum, but Jenna wants them. The only other thing that I have left to buy is the Molly doll from AG and I am buying that online. Does anybody know of any good deals for the AG dolls?




I just ordered Kitt for my daughter today. I don't think they have sales on the standard dolls, just on an occasional outfit. But I'm new at this so maybe others can chime in...

I do know there is a code for free shipping that expires tomorrow I believe. Just google American Girl coupons and you can find the code.

It saved me $14!


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi Everyone, it has been so long since I posted, but finally have a completed project.  This is the outfit I did for Alyssa's Big Give.  I did a double layer twirl skirt, an appliqued shirt and a skirt for her bitty baby.  I love the skirt, it turned out so cute, I am not an applique expert, makes me want an embroidery machine even more.  But I had a lot of fun working on it !!
















In this bottom picture you can see the bitty baby skirt I also made.   DD had a ball modeling, it is a little big for her, but I love how it turned out.


----------



## eeyore3847

squirrel said:


> I'm planning on going down to the US this weekend to buy some Disney fabric.  Does Joann's stores have the same prices as the online website?  Do you need a membership to get better prices?  Anything else I should know?  Any other stores that you recommend?



Iwould try and fins ome coupons online and print them out. That will help with some of the prices....

If there is a Hancocks you can try that too!

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!









Lori


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I refuse to participate in Black Friday this year, because I was sooooo disappointed last year!  Every single thing I went for was sold out instantly and I got to all 3 stores at their opening times.  I'm a little gal and not a pusher and shover I guess.  To me, I don't think it's worth it anymore...prices seem to be just as good if I wait a couple weeks before Christmas.

What's everyone making for Christmas gifts this year?  I'd love some inspiration


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand! My daughter loves it when I take a break from my sewing to do some sewing!   Last year the moment I finished sewing Halloween costumes around th clock, I jumped in and did a couple costumes for our Christmas trip.... It was SO much more fun to be "creating" something rather than just "making" something.....
> 
> Good luck getting it all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just hit the nail exactly on the head!  I need some "creating" time, not "making" time!  That is EXACTLY how I feel right now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm having some "sew me" time too...anyone ever do a Embroida-block quilt from the HoopSisters?  IT'S FUN!!  I wish I had all the blocks, so I could do it all at once, but its a month by month program 



>



ADORABLE!!  The dress is darling too, nice work!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.



So cute!  I LOVE that fabric!!!!



mom2rtk said:


> I just ordered Kitt for my daughter today. I don't think they have sales on the standard dolls, just on an occasional outfit. But I'm new at this so maybe others can chime in...
> 
> I do know there is a code for free shipping that expires tomorrow I believe. Just google American Girl coupons and you can find the code.
> 
> It saved me $14!



Can I still get the free shipping tomorrow or only through midnight tonight? I am going to order Rebecca for my oldest DD but I can't decide what to do about my youngest dd.  She wants the twins.  We have her birthday in the middle of December plus Christmas.  My DH isn't convinced about getting her the twins because her oldest sister has them and he doesn't think they get played with enough.  I just don't want her to get the shaft on what she wants.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?  I just don't want her to be disappointed.  But I sometimes wonder if she'd be fine with getting babies from any old store.  Ahhh...what to do, what to do?!


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So cute!  I LOVE that fabric!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I still get the free shipping tomorrow or only through midnight tonight? I am going to order Rebecca for my oldest DD but I can't decide what to do about my youngest dd.  She wants the twins.  We have her birthday in the middle of December plus Christmas.  My DH isn't convinced about getting her the twins because her oldest sister has them and he doesn't think they get played with enough.  I just don't want her to get the shaft on what she wants.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?  I just don't want her to be disappointed.  But I sometimes wonder if she'd be fine with getting babies from any old store.  Ahhh...what to do, what to do?!



I THINK it said the offer was good through the 24th, but look it up to be sure. As for the twins, that's kind of a tough spot. At least I have only ONE girl, so that hasn't come up in the doll department. I do know we got my daughter a cheap set of twins from Target a few years ago, and she's still playing with them......... Oops.... I almost forgot.... Isn't she supposed to be more interested in ipods and cell phones by now???  Sorry flash back to this weekend's conversation!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> I THINK it said the offer was good through the 24th, but look it up to be sure. As for the twins, that's kind of a tough spot. At least I have only ONE girl, so that hasn't come up in the doll department. I do know we got my daughter a cheap set of twins from Target a few years ago, and she's still playing with them......... Oops.... I almost forgot.... Isn't she supposed to be more interested in ipods and cell phones by now???  Sorry flash back to this weekend's conversation!!



I applaud you that your daughter is still playing with dolls.  Any tips as to how you encouraged that for those of us who have young daughters?  I played with dolls and barbies for a long time when I was little.  My mom always said that our home was a safe place to do those things and no one even had to know.  I remember one of my friends came over for a sleep over when I was younger and she started kind of laughing that I still played with barbies and my mom told her that our home was a safe place and no one else had to know and we ended up playing barbies the whole time!


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> What's everyone making for Christmas gifts this year?  I'd love some inspiration



For school teachers, Sunday School teachers, therapists and doctors, we are either making snowman wall hangings or Christmas Tree Napkins.  For my dad and step mom, I'm making a quilt for their bed; for my unmarried son I'm making a quilt with UGA colors/fabrics; for my DIL and son I am making them a window treatment for their master bathroom (Roman Shade); for my DD and SIL I am attempting to make some Easy fit PJ bottoms...if I can find some Alabama Crimson Tide fabric in flannel.


I think I might be just a tad busy...still have to finish putting the buttons on the girls' Christmas Vidas, make 4 more ties for the guys and three scarves for the ladies...it is gonna be some family poitrait!

Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I applaud you that your daughter is still playing with dolls.  Any tips as to how you encouraged that for those of us who have young daughters?  I played with dolls and barbies for a long time when I was little.  My mom always said that our home was a safe place to do those things and no one even had to know.  I remember one of my friends came over for a sleep over when I was younger and she started kind of laughing that I still played with barbies and my mom told her that our home was a safe place and no one else had to know and we ended up playing barbies the whole time!



You know, I can't even tell you why, except to say that she hasn't been exposed to anything else yet. And I think it has a lot to do with where we love. It's an older area of town, and lots of families don't have much, so her classmates aren't really into those things yet.

She loves playing Momma to her babies, and I think it's great! There's plenty of time for growing up still.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

mom2rtk said:


> She loves playing Momma to her babies, and I think it's great! There's plenty of time for growing up still.



Amen!  Well said!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> AG has a free shipping code thru tomorrow for 100.00 purchase.


Thank you!! I found it and saved $14.


----------



## teresajoy

dogodisney said:


> No not the one sitting down. That one looks nothing like Tessa.
> 
> It was the girl standing behind yours on the left. She is blonde and was wearing a mini tiara.



Oh, yes, that is Tessa, the little girl pointing! She was wearing Lydia's tiara from her BBB visit a few years ago. She looked so pretty!  Sawyer was Prince Charming. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Heather-That video is hilarious!! The girls looked so cute in their dresses. Teresa did a wonderful job on them.
> 
> 
> I was shocked on Friday after school. I had made Jenna a long shirt dress for school. Well Friday was Jeans day at school, but she wanted to wear it anyways with her jeans. I thought no biggie, Girls do that all the time. Well, when Jen got home she told me that everyone loved her dress, but the substitute took her to the principal's office, because she felt that what Jenna was wearing was not "in uniform". Well the principal knows that I sew some of Jenna's uniforms, so for her it wasn't a problem. I will be glad when Jen's regular teacher comes back.


Thank you Crystal.

Poor Jenna, I'm sorry she got singled out by the sub like that!



Diz-Mommy said:


> THAT IS SO COOL!!  We were just there on the 13th, and I saw two little girls dressed up like the sisters too!!  I'll kick myself for not saying hi if that was you guys!  Was it!?


Nope, it wasn't us, we were there last month. You should have said hi anyway, it's very likely they were a Diser! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Oh how cute is she!!! I love it! What is she laughing about Lori?



mom2rtk said:


> I THINK it said the offer was good through the 24th, but look it up to be sure. As for the twins, that's kind of a tough spot. At least I have only ONE girl, so that hasn't come up in the doll department. I do know we got my daughter a cheap set of twins from Target a few years ago, and she's still playing with them......... Oops.... I almost forgot.... Isn't she supposed to be more interested in ipods and cell phones by now???  Sorry flash back to this weekend's conversation!!



I bought Arminda a Sarah doll (that's a Chou Chou baby to the rest of you) when she was two. Arminda was playing with her the other day! She also takes her stroller to the store with her with the dolls in it. I hate it when she does that, just because it takes her FOREVER to get the baby all set up, and then she is so slow pushing the stroller around the store! And, then if Lydia wants to bring one too... well, I don't get much done! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I applaud you that your daughter is still playing with dolls.  Any tips as to how you encouraged that for those of us who have young daughters?  I played with dolls and barbies for a long time when I was little.  My mom always said that our home was a safe place to do those things and no one even had to know.  I remember one of my friends came over for a sleep over when I was younger and she started kind of laughing that I still played with barbies and my mom told her that our home was a safe place and no one else had to know and we ended up playing barbies the whole time!



I'm not Janet, but I just wanted to say I love you Mom's attitude!! As far as encouraging them to play with dolls, I don't know really!  Just don't try to treat them older than they are. Never discourage them from doing something just because you or others think they are too old for it.  (Well, within limits, Lydia does this annoying babytalk thing that I am really trying to put a stop to!)  And, take your Mom's advice and create a safe place.


----------



## livndisney

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I applaud you that your daughter is still playing with dolls.  Any tips as to how you encouraged that for those of us who have young daughters?  I played with dolls and barbies for a long time when I was little.  My mom always said that our home was a safe place to do those things and no one even had to know.  I remember one of my friends came over for a sleep over when I was younger and she started kind of laughing that I still played with barbies and my mom told her that our home was a safe place and no one else had to know and we ended up playing barbies the whole time!



My dd is 8 and LOVES her AG. Her dolls go everywhere with us. Before her AG she had "JORD" and Jord went everywhere (Yes TeresaJoy, Jord is still around ) LOL


As far as encouraging it? I have my own AG dolls. So it is "normal" at our house


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SallyfromDE said:


> . But I do about 85% of my shopping online. It's so much easier! And I can get what I want without running all over the place. I'm almost done. But I have a bad habit of waiting to Xmas eve to do all my wrapping!



I do lots of shopping online, it's better to shop on your seat instead of your feet! lol  I always seem to be wrapping Christmas eve too, and every year I swear I won't wait so long next year, but it never happens.  I've got a huge bathroom, and with 2 locked doors between me and the kids, that's where I get the job done.  DH is there putting together whatever needs it, and the two of us are grumbling the whole time.  Santa would fire these elves!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> My dd is 8 and LOVES her AG. Her dolls go everywhere with us. Before her AG she had "JORD" and Jord went everywhere (Yes TeresaJoy, Jord is still around ) LOL
> 
> 
> As far as encouraging it? I have my own AG dolls. So it is "normal" at our house



I was just thinking about Jord today! Tell her I said Hi!

And, I hadn't thought that the fact that I have my own dolls might have influenced my girls!


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> Oh how cute is she!!! I love it! What is she laughing about Lori?



wish I remember what she was laughing about..... I always say silly things when taking pics to get funny reactions...

Lori


----------



## twob4him

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, it has been so long since I posted, but finally have a completed project.  This is the outfit I did for Alyssa's Big Give.  I did a double layer twirl skirt, an appliqued shirt and a skirt for her bitty baby.  I love the skirt, it turned out so cute, I am not an applique expert, makes me want an embroidery machine even more.  But I had a lot of fun working on it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this bottom picture you can see the bitty baby skirt I also made.   DD had a ball modeling, it is a little big for her, but I love how it turned out.


Absolutely fabulous!


eeyore3847 said:


> Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


LOL I haven't even finished Thanksgiving yet! She is cracking me up laughing...really cute!


revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.


I love the fabric...hope she had fun wearing it!



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



Amazing! Love the easy fits! Great work! And the Christmas outfits too! Very cute!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I just wanted to remind everyone that today is the ship date for Alyssa's (Chrissid7) Big Give!

If you could check the board and let me know if you've shipped, that would be great!  Thank you so much!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68692&threadid=686616&page=1

This little girl is having a rough time and is in the hospital right now.  So, I really hope these packages will brighten her day.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I bought Arminda a Sarah doll (that's a Chou Chou baby to the rest of you) when she was two. Arminda was playing with her the other day! She also takes her stroller to the store with her with the dolls in it. I hate it when she does that, just because it takes her FOREVER to get the baby all set up, and then she is so slow pushing the stroller around the store! And, then if Lydia wants to bring one too... well, I don't get much done!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Janet, but I just wanted to say I love you Mom's attitude!! As far as encouraging them to play with dolls, I don't know really!  Just don't try to treat them older than they are. Never discourage them from doing something just because you or others think they are too old for it.  (Well, within limits, Lydia does this annoying babytalk thing that I am really trying to put a stop to!)  And, take your Mom's advice and create a safe place.



You must get a lot of smiles with that sight!  so cute!  My girls take their bitty babies out in their strollers around our town in the summer all of the time and it is so cute, but you're right....it takes FOREVER to get anywhere! 

I was very fortunate to have parents who encouraged us to be kids and have fun !  If you have ever seen babes in toyland, she would say that line to us about once you cross the borders, you can never go back again.  She always says to me now that some day my house will be clean and not littered with toys and I'll wish that it was.  Enjoy my little ones while i can!


----------



## desparatelydisney

froggy33 said:


> Finished up another one!  Only 2 more and a petti to go!!
> This is a Vida for Animal Kingdom.  I love the Lion King!  I'll put Pumba on the other leg eventually.  The appliques on the Vida were done "by hand"  The Timon (and Pumba) are machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Everyone have a great - short week!
> 
> Jessica



These are wonderful!!!  I wish I had the patience to do those big appliques.


----------



## tricia

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, it has been so long since I posted, but finally have a completed project.  This is the outfit I did for Alyssa's Big Give.  I did a double layer twirl skirt, an appliqued shirt and a skirt for her bitty baby.  I love the skirt, it turned out so cute, I am not an applique expert, makes me want an embroidery machine even more.  But I had a lot of fun working on it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




That turned out really cute.



As for what I am making everyone for Christmas.  My 3 brothers are getting pyjamas (easy fits and an appliqued T-Shirt)  The teachers are either getting placemats, or a table runner.  Either way I am starting with the Paper Piecing Tutorial from YCMT with the Christmas tree on it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Lori !!!!!!!!!!!!!     FABULOUS picture of Jo Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> I always seem to be wrapping Christmas eve too, and every year I swear I won't wait so long next year, but it never happens. I've got a huge bathroom, and with 2 locked doors between me and the kids, that's where I get the job done. DH is there putting together whatever needs it, and the two of us are grumbling the whole time. Santa would fire these elves!



Sounds painfully familiar to me too


----------



## froggy33

desparatelydisney said:


> These are wonderful!!!  I wish I had the patience to do those big appliques.



Thank you!  Luckily my daughter is still little, so they aren't quite as big as they look - but they do take a lot of time!!  As I am doing them I am so ready for them to be done, and then when they are I am ready for the next one!


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, it has been so long since I posted, but finally have a completed project.  This is the outfit I did for Alyssa's Big Give.  I did a double layer twirl skirt, an appliqued shirt and a skirt for her bitty baby.  I love the skirt, it turned out so cute, I am not an applique expert, makes me want an embroidery machine even more.  But I had a lot of fun working on it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this bottom picture you can see the bitty baby skirt I also made.   DD had a ball modeling, it is a little big for her, but I love how it turned out.


So cute!  I'm sure it will be well loved!  Love the bitty baby skirt too!



eeyore3847 said:


> Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Adorable!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I do lots of shopping online, it's better to shop on your seat instead of your feet! lol  I always seem to be wrapping Christmas eve too, and every year I swear I won't wait so long next year, but it never happens.  I've got a huge bathroom, and with 2 locked doors between me and the kids, that's where I get the job done.  DH is there putting together whatever needs it, and the two of us are grumbling the whole time.  Santa would fire these elves!


Santa doesn't wrap in our house.  I know lots of folks think that opening the gifts is part of the fun but it works out really well for us.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I do end up wrapping every Christmas Eve as well.  Which is also when Santa brings the tree   So it gets a bit harry to say the least!  Big presents from Santa don't get wrapped ( things like bikes, doll houses etc) presents from siblings and the smaller stuff does get wrapped.  My boys have each asked for huge items this year, so my wrapping will be a lot easier.  Greatest thing though, our neighbors just use their home about 8 weekends a year, so we take the presents to their house and wrap them there.  I put them back in the big bags from the stores, and carry them back to our house to put under the tree that Santa brings.  Well that is after we fight about  where to put the tree, have to tie it up because we can't ever seem to get in in the stupid stand correctly, and then the lights are either tangled or half out, and invariably someone spills the water trying to water the tree, and then there are the "discussions" about "isn't this enough ornaments?  How many do we really need to put up on the tree?" and I have 2 huge boxes sitting unopened.  Well its a tradition I guess.  And traditions can't possibly be bad things can they?  Oh and never mind that last year I forgot to buy a Christmas tree until Christmas Eve!!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> but I can't decide what to do about my youngest dd.  She wants the twins.  We have her birthday in the middle of December plus Christmas.  My DH isn't convinced about getting her the twins because her oldest sister has them and he doesn't think they get played with enough.  I just don't want her to get the shaft on what she wants.  I don't know what to do.  Any advice?  I just don't want her to be disappointed.  But I sometimes wonder if she'd be fine with getting babies from any old store.  Ahhh...what to do, what to do?!



Can you talk to her and see how serious she is about having the twins? Is it  want because BS has them? I think since her other sib sisters have them, how can you not let her have an AG also? Can you give her one of the twins for her Bday, and then the other for Xmas?


----------



## angel23321

Just got back!! What a terrific trip. I so want to go back sooner than we probably can.  I will post pictures after some laundry is done.  LOL.  

Sandy


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone. Im in a bit of a pickle. Im nearly done making some easy fit pants for my room mates nephew except I  dont have his waist size for the elastic.  Since my computer is down and out (coming to you live from my cell phone) I do not have the chart for standard size 7/8. Can anyone throw that my way so I can finish these up.  Thanks everyone.  and I miss you all. and my computer!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING.


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Im in a bit of a pickle. Im nearly done making some easy fit pants for my room mates nephew except I  dont have his waist size for the elastic.  Since my computer is down and out (coming to you live from my cell phone) I do not have the chart for standard size 7/8. Can anyone throw that my way so I can finish these up.  Thanks everyone.  and I miss you all. and my computer!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING.



My Daughter wears a 7/8 and her waist is 25in. She is on the slim side though


----------



## busy mommy

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Im in a bit of a pickle. Im nearly done making some easy fit pants for my room mates nephew except I  dont have his waist size for the elastic.  Since my computer is down and out (coming to you live from my cell phone) I do not have the chart for standard size 7/8. Can anyone throw that my way so I can finish these up.  Thanks everyone.  and I miss you all. and my computer!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING.



Gray wears 7/8 and his waist is 25 inches, too.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone. Im in a bit of a pickle. Im nearly done making some easy fit pants for my room mates nephew except I  dont have his waist size for the elastic.  Since my computer is down and out (coming to you live from my cell phone) I do not have the chart for standard size 7/8. Can anyone throw that my way so I can finish these up.  Thanks everyone.  and I miss you all. and my computer!! HAPPY THANKSGIVING.



Per Carla's chart size 7 is a 23 inch waist and size 8 is 23.5 inches.


----------



## busy mommy

I don't want to say this too loudly, but I think I may be done with sewing for our trip, or at least I am done until someone posts something else that I need to make.  I embroidered Gray some polos yesterday.  And I made each of the kids a crayon rollup and a pencil rollup this morning.   I left my camera at mil's this weekend, so I can't post pictures just yet.

The only thing on my list that  I haven't made is an outfit for Maddie for the campfire sing-a-long with Chip and Dale.  I had thought about decorating some overalls.  Does anyone have any easy ideas?  Remember my appliquing skills are limited to Mickey heads.


----------



## lovesdumbo

busy mommy said:


> I don't want to say this too loudly, but I think I may be done with sewing for our trip, or at least I am done until someone posts something else that I need to make.  I embroidered Gray some polos yesterday.  And I made each of the kids a crayon rollup and a pencil rollup this morning.   I left my camera at mil's this weekend, so I can't post pictures just yet.
> 
> The only thing on my list that  I haven't made is an outfit for Maddie for the campfire sing-a-long with Chip and Dale.  I had thought about decorating some overalls.  Does anyone have any easy ideas?  Remember my appliquing skills are limited to Mickey heads.



Congrats on being done!  I wish I could say that and look at my ticker.

How about Mickey heads using bandana fabric?


----------



## snubie

I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.


----------



## froggy33

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



Perfect!!  Congratulations!!  All these babies make me want another!!  That's a good sized little girl!  She's beautiful.  Hope all is well!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



Beautiful Baby!!  Congratulations!!  Sorry to hear Lauren isn't happy to have to share Mommy, but I'm sure she will come around.  Just give her lots of hugs and tell her how special she is.


----------



## KristaBelle

Hi all!  I am mostly just a lurker, but I was hoping you all could provide me with some opinions.  I made a spur of the moment buy today.  I took my brother se270d to see why it couldn't read my amazing box card (the only card I have). To fix it would have been between $200-300 to replace the card reader. You can purchase a new one for $350 so didn't seem like a smart decision to me. So of course I start looking around and end up walking out with a very lightly used (85,000 stitches) Brother Innov-is 1200 for $699. I am almost afraid to be excited because I'm not sure if I made a good decision or not. I NEVER buy anything like this without researching it thoroughly first. I did some Internet searching, but I couldn't find much. It has everything it came with originally, most still wrapped up, and also the double sized hoop where you can do the second desIgn without rehooping.  Does anyone have this machine or know anything about it? 

Thanks!
Krista


----------



## busy mommy

snubie said:


>



What a beautiful baby!  Lauren will come around soon.  Abbie didn't like me too much when Gray was born.


----------



## revrob

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



Hey, princess Megan!  She is SO ADORABLE!  I'm sorry Lauren is having a difficult time.  I hope she comes around soon!


----------



## eeyore3847

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



She is adorable. and a good size baby too! congrats and I am sure Lauren will come around!!

Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



So beautiful!!!


----------



## glorib

busy mommy said:


> I don't want to say this too loudly, but I think I may be done with sewing for our trip, or at least I am done until someone posts something else that I need to make.  I embroidered Gray some polos yesterday.  And I made each of the kids a crayon rollup and a pencil rollup this morning.   I left my camera at mil's this weekend, so I can't post pictures just yet.
> 
> The only thing on my list that  I haven't made is an outfit for Maddie for the campfire sing-a-long with Chip and Dale.  I had thought about decorating some overalls.  Does anyone have any easy ideas?  Remember my appliquing skills are limited to Mickey heads.




What size is your DD?  I have a Chip and Dale overall dress you could have, if you're interested.  I believe it's a 2T.  I may have a pic in photobucket.  Lemme go look. . .

OK - pictures -









My daughter wore this to the campfire, also.


----------



## Piper

What beautiful babies have arrived lately!  I have a trick that really helps sibling relationships.

Most of my friends already had 2 (or more)children when I got pregnant with my second.  I noticed that a lot of times the baby would crawl over and pick up something belonging to the older child.  When the older one took it away, the baby cried......and the mother scolded the older child.

An easier way is to teach the older child to go get one of the baby's toys and hold it up in front of the baby.  It is instinct for the baby to drop what they are holding and reach for the "new" toy.  If this didn't work, Vince came and let me know that his sister had his toy.  

When they got older, if I heard arguing, I just told them that it seemed like they needed a break from each other and they both went to different parts of the house for a while.  I tried not to "take sides" (unless there was a real need for intervention), they each had toys that were just theirs as well as some that were for both of them.  Most of the time, they did great with each other.  If you live with someone, you are going to get aggravated with them once in a while--human nature.

Stepping off my soapbox to say that I haven't been sewing lately,  arthritis is having a lot of fun playing with my hands (and other body parts.)  I have been reading and loving all that you are making.  I have had Carla's pattern and the material to make my daughter a dress since July and haven't done it--she turned 42 in August.....maybe I'll have it done for her 43rd!


----------



## twob4him

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



OH the girls and I were just ohhhing and ahhhhing over cute Megan...especially in her cute little hat!!! My Brooklyn has the same middle name! I call her Grace a lot actually! I am sure your girls will be very close and sisterly once Lauren gets used to things....that reaction is completely normal!!!! I hope you are taking it easy and resting!!!! Enjoy Thanksgiving and we loved the pics!!! 



KristaBelle said:


> Hi all!  I am mostly just a lurker, but I was hoping you all could provide me with some opinions.  I made a spur of the moment buy today.  I took my brother se270d to see why it couldn't read my amazing box card (the only card I have). To fix it would have been between $200-300 to replace the card reader. You can purchase a new one for $350 so didn't seem like a smart decision to me. So of course I start looking around and end up walking out with a very lightly used (85,000 stitches) Brother Innov-is 1200 for $699. I am almost afraid to be excited because I'm not sure if I made a good decision or not. I NEVER buy anything like this without researching it thoroughly first. I did some Internet searching, but I couldn't find much. It has everything it came with originally, most still wrapped up, and also the double sized hoop where you can do the second desIgn without rehooping.  Does anyone have this machine or know anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Krista


Thats probably a very good deal! I dont know how much they cost new but if its has a 5 x 7 hoop and connects to the computer with a usb....then its a great deal!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

lovesdumbo said:


> Santa doesn't wrap in our house.  I know lots of folks think that opening the gifts is part of the fun but it works out really well for us.



Gifts were never wrapped when DH was growing up, and since he's the youngest of 5, I now realize his mother was brilliant.   But we started the tradition, so I guess it needs to continue.


----------



## Tweevil

What a beautiful baby!  And, the picture of the 3 of you is gorgeous!

She will come around... just give her special time and the big sister role.  They will be best buds in no time. 

I love babies


----------



## Tweevil

How come everytime I bake I want to be sewing?  Cheesecakes, apple/pumpkin/cherry pies and I just want to play with my new designs from Heather.    Wonder if I could figure out how to get the emb machine in the kitchen?  lol - Right next to big red and pearl (the mixers) could go futie the machine.  

I think I have snapped.....


----------



## busy mommy

glorib said:


> What size is your DD?  I have a Chip and Dale overall dress you could have, if you're interested.  I believe it's a 2T.  I may have a pic in photobucket.  Lemme go look. . .
> 
> OK - pictures -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter wore this to the campfire, also.



just sent you a pm


----------



## Granna4679

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



Oh soooo sweet!  My best friend's DD's are named Lauren and Megan (they are spelled the same too).  Lauren will come around.  We had the same thing with our DGD's and now they are 4 and 2 and couldn't be closer.


----------



## squirrel

For my niece's this year I bought them each a new lunch bag and put their gift inside it (Croc Mamoths and Disney PJ's).

I have tried for birthday's and other gifts to make the wrapping part of the gift.  One of the daycare children got a mesh bag (beach bag) with swim shorts, water shoes and lip balm for his birthday.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> Can you talk to her and see how serious she is about having the twins? Is it  want because BS has them? I think since her other sib sisters have them, how can you not let her have an AG also? Can you give her one of the twins for her Bday, and then the other for Xmas?



She does mention she wants them especially since seeing santa on friday (either them or a bitty baby but she already has a bitty baby so I don't want to buy another one of those!).  I just don't  know if she would be just as happy with a baby from another store or not.    I have the stuff in my cart right now on their website since they have the free shipping through tonight but I just can't decide if I should go through with it or not!!!!! AHHH!!!  Her older sister has them because her grandma and grandpa bought them for her but they aren't offering this time around!


snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



This picture is so adorable!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, it has been so long since I posted, but finally have a completed project.  This is the outfit I did for Alyssa's Big Give.  I did a double layer twirl skirt, an appliqued shirt and a skirt for her bitty baby.  I love the skirt, it turned out so cute, I am not an applique expert, makes me want an embroidery machine even more.  But I had a lot of fun working on it !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this bottom picture you can see the bitty baby skirt I also made.   DD had a ball modeling, it is a little big for her, but I love how it turned out.



So cute!  Great job!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love the pic, Lori!  She looks amazing!  And I love the dress too- although I'm still trying to finish Thanksgiving stuff LOL.


snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.


She's so beautiful!  Lauren will come around, I promise.  Really, a sibling seems like a really bad deal to a toddler- mom and dad have a lot less time, they always have something else in their hands, they're tired and cranky, and that new baby is soooooooo not like the doll they were expecting- they cry a lot and smell funny.  Plus, what's so necessary about a new baby anyway- wasn't "I" enough for you?  She'll come around, I know you're doing a great job making her feel special and included.  It's just a huge change.


Piper said:


> What beautiful babies have arrived lately!  I have a trick that really helps sibling relationships.
> 
> Stepping off my soapbox to say that I haven't been sewing lately,  arthritis is having a lot of fun playing with my hands (and other body parts.)  I have been reading and loving all that you are making.  I have had Carla's pattern and the material to make my daughter a dress since July and haven't done it--she turned 42 in August.....maybe I'll have it done for her 43rd!



Piper, sorry you're not feeling well; I'm sending prayers and pixie dust that your arthritis pain abates.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



Congratulations!  What beautiful pictures.  Did you make the pumpkin hat? It's adorable.  Such beautiful little girls.

When Ethan was born Abby liked doing little jobs for me, like picking out an outfit to change him into, or bringing me a new diaper for him, picking up a burp cloth I had dropped.  I also talked to her about how when she was a baby I did the same things for her, like nurse her, bathe her, kiss her etc.  It reminded her that I cared for her too.

Congratulations and Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Just a quick update--I bought the lavender Disney princess print cotton fabric, complete with sparkles, from Hobby Lobby today.  DD was all smiles and giggles and soooooo excited.  No mention was made of the earlier conversation ("Hannah doesn't like Cars, can you make me a princess dress?"), but she did mention that "The bad girls (which includes Hannah) didn't like my turkey."  She was wearing a ribbon sculpture turkey clippie that I'd made her.   It doesn't seem to bother her, though.  I mean, she mentions the comments, but goes on being her happy bubbly self.  I hope she stays self-confident like this.

SO, what to make??? A-line or Simply Sweet?  A-line pro: would show off the print well and I can make one in a couple hours, con: I've made her 3 A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?





Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.


----------



## desparatelydisney

snubie said:


>



Congrats!  Love this picture!!! My favorite pictures are the ones I have of the kids holding their new siblings in the hospital   Hope everyone is adjusting and getting some sort of sleep


----------



## lovesdumbo

Piper said:


> I haven't been sewing lately,  arthritis is having a lot of fun playing with my hands (and other body parts.)  I have been reading and loving all that you are making.  I have had Carla's pattern and the material to make my daughter a dress since July and haven't done it--she turned 42 in August.....maybe I'll have it done for her 43rd!


Hope you can find some relief for that!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Gifts were never wrapped when DH was growing up, and since he's the youngest of 5, I now realize his mother was brilliant.   But we started the tradition, so I guess it needs to continue.


I am the youngest of 6.



Cibahwewah said:


> Just a quick update--I bought the lavender Disney princess print cotton fabric, complete with sparkles, from Hobby Lobby today.  DD was all smiles and giggles and soooooo excited.  No mention was made of the earlier conversation ("Hannah doesn't like Cars, can you make me a princess dress?"), but she did mention that "The bad girls (which includes Hannah) didn't like my turkey."  She was wearing a ribbon sculpture turkey clippie that I'd made her.   It doesn't seem to bother her, though.  I mean, she mentions the comments, but goes on being her happy bubbly self.  I hope she stays self-confident like this.
> 
> SO, what to make??? A-line or Simply Sweet?  A-line pro: would show off the print well and I can make one in a couple hours, con: I've made her 3 A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.


LOVE the tie!!!  I think you would still see the fabric on a simply sweet but have you ever considered making a Vida?  It isn't much harder than the A-line.


----------



## h518may

We are getting Christmas pictures taken tomorrow.  I had already finished the feliz for DD so I decided to make a Christmas bowling shirt for DS.


The front





the back


----------



## PrincessKell

Thanks ladies. I will finish those pants up tomorrow.  Princess Peach is visiting grandma this week and her dad will be there friday. It will be her first full weekend with her dad in nearly six months. Good thing he is living at grandmas. I plan on sewing her Christmas this week for her AG doll.


----------



## VBAndrea

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.


Congrats and she is just beautiful!

Great outfits made by all -- sorry no time to comment individually.  I'm very behind on sewing, have company coming over tomorrow and an extremely messy house and I work today!  I have officially decided I will NOT get done with all my sewing   I will have outfits for dd for all character meals though and have shirts for ds for two of them (he's not a character fan so it's not a big deal).  I need to get two other shirts painted for him though and finish up my items for dd and make MVCP outfits for both (which I'm not sure I'll get done either).  I also subscribed to TGM a couple of months ago and the only planning I've done with it is park days.  I am hoping work is slow today so I can look at that!

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!!!!  I am thankful to all of you for the inspiration and encouragement you have given me in sewing


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Has anyone ever made a table cloth?  I have 2 yards of some Debbie Mumm Thanksgiving fabric that would be really sweet as a table cloth.  Should I just hem the edges?  Is there anything else that should be done?


----------



## mom2rtk

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone ever made a table cloth?  I have 2 yards of some Debbie Mumm Thanksgiving fabric that would be really sweet as a table cloth.  Should I just hem the edges?  Is there anything else that should be done?




I did a rolled edge on mine years ago and still love it. And my dining room table is oblong, so I rounded the corners. 

Have fun!


----------



## mom2rtk

Cibahwewah said:


> Just a quick update--I bought the lavender Disney princess print cotton fabric, complete with sparkles, from Hobby Lobby today.  DD was all smiles and giggles and soooooo excited.  No mention was made of the earlier conversation ("Hannah doesn't like Cars, can you make me a princess dress?"), but she did mention that "The bad girls (which includes Hannah) didn't like my turkey."  She was wearing a ribbon sculpture turkey clippie that I'd made her.   It doesn't seem to bother her, though.  I mean, she mentions the comments, but goes on being her happy bubbly self.  I hope she stays self-confident like this.
> 
> SO, what to make??? A-line or Simply Sweet?  A-line pro: would show off the print well and I can make one in a couple hours, con: I've made her 3 A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.



LOVE the turkey tie!  and have fun with the princess fabric. I don't think the princesses get lost in a full skirt.....


----------



## Adrieske

So glad I found you all! I'm a bit of sewing addict (or so the embarassing stash of fabric in my garage says) and excited to see all of your neat projects. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to find a pattern for a cute cotton princess dress that could be worn comfortably all day. I've seen some really cute Cinderella and Belle ones on here, but I wasn't sure if it was a pattern, or just amazing talent. 

I need about a 4t and 18 mo. Oh, and we leave in January!! Nothing like a last minute trip! Thanks.


----------



## BBGirl

Adrieske said:


> So glad I found you all! I'm a bit of sewing addict (or so the embarassing stash of fabric in my garage says) and excited to see all of your neat projects. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to find a pattern for a cute cotton princess dress that could be worn comfortably all day. I've seen some really cute Cinderella and Belle ones on here, but I wasn't sure if it was a pattern, or just amazing talent.
> 
> I need about a 4t and 18 mo. Oh, and we leave in January!! Nothing like a last minute trip! Thanks.



It's amazing talent.  
I believe you will need the simply sweet by Carla C on YCMT.  If you go to here blog here, she will show how to modify for Belle and Cindy.  This is the most comfy dress I have made my DD.
HTH


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Adrieske said:


> So glad I found you all! I'm a bit of sewing addict (or so the embarassing stash of fabric in my garage says) and excited to see all of your neat projects. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to find a pattern for a cute cotton princess dress that could be worn comfortably all day. I've seen some really cute Cinderella and Belle ones on here, but I wasn't sure if it was a pattern, or just amazing talent.
> 
> I need about a 4t and 18 mo. Oh, and we leave in January!! Nothing like a last minute trip! Thanks.




Welcome!  I've been sewing for a long time, but the creations of these ladies (and one dad!) I am in awe of too!  The comfy princess dresses are the Simply Sweet pattern by Carla C, and can be found on www.youcanmakethis.com The size range will cover both of your princesses.  Carla has a blog with the directions to princess-ify the dresses here http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/  They go together easy even for novice sewers.


----------



## BBGirl

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Welcome!  I've been sewing for a long time, but the creations of these ladies (and one dad!) I am in awe of too!  The comfy princess dresses are the Simply Sweet pattern by Carla C, and can be found on www.youcanmakethis.com The size range will cover both of your princesses.  Carla has a blog with the directions to princess-ify the dresses here http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/  They go together easy even for novice sewers.



Jinks


----------



## HLAuburn

Wanted to share the Tiana shirt I sewed out using Heather's new design.  I think she's super cute!  We leave tomorrow, so I really only had time to put her on a shirt rather than do an outfit, but I think it will still be really unique.  I plan on doing a frog shirt for little sister 






Sorry about the pic quality - cell phone


----------



## BBGirl

Cibahwewah said:


> Just a quick update--I bought the lavender Disney princess print cotton fabric, complete with sparkles, from Hobby Lobby today.  DD was all smiles and giggles and soooooo excited.  No mention was made of the earlier conversation ("Hannah doesn't like Cars, can you make me a princess dress?"), but she did mention that "The bad girls (which includes Hannah) didn't like my turkey."  She was wearing a ribbon sculpture turkey clippie that I'd made her.   It doesn't seem to bother her, though.  I mean, she mentions the comments, but goes on being her happy bubbly self.  I hope she stays self-confident like this.
> 
> SO, what to make??? A-line or Simply Sweet?  A-line pro: would show off the print well and I can make one in a couple hours, con: I've made her 3 A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.



Love the tie.  Ti thrown ya another one I'm using that fabric to make a Molly. not a dress but longer then a shirt.  DD wants to wear it with strech pants.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Cibahwewah said:


> When DD wore her Cars dress last week, she told me a day or two later "Hannah doesn't like Cars, she like princesses, can you make me a princess dress?"  I told her I don't care what Hannah (a girl in her class that she has told me several times about, always something negative) likes, what matters is what YOU like.  I would love to make her a dress out of princess print fabric, but not for that reason.  So, do I make the dress or not?  I guess I could but possibly wait a while to give it to her.  I don't want her to think she needs to dress according to someone else's rules.  She's 3!!!
> 
> Also, not Disney related, but here are the A-line and ruffled easy fits set that I made for DD for Thanksgiving:



Love the Thanksgiving outfit!  And boo to mean girls!!!!



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I finished the 9 pairs of flannel easy fit pants that DD(GoofyG) cut out yesterday.  I also finished 2 other pair of easy fits to finish up one outfit for each of the DGD's for our Disney trip.  At least I finally feel like I've accomplished something.  I can scratch these off of my to do list.



The snowflake pants are awesome!  I may have to make a pair for my daughter - she and Jack love snow!  Even though we never have any...



Cibahwewah said:


> Just a quick update--I bought the lavender Disney princess print cotton fabric, complete with sparkles, from Hobby Lobby today.  DD was all smiles and giggles and soooooo excited.  No mention was made of the earlier conversation ("Hannah doesn't like Cars, can you make me a princess dress?"), but she did mention that "The bad girls (which includes Hannah) didn't like my turkey."  She was wearing a ribbon sculpture turkey clippie that I'd made her.   It doesn't seem to bother her, though.  I mean, she mentions the comments, but goes on being her happy bubbly self.  I hope she stays self-confident like this.
> 
> SO, what to make??? A-line or Simply Sweet?  A-line pro: would show off the print well and I can make one in a couple hours, con: I've made her 3 A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.



Awesome tie!  And you can't go wrong with a simply sweet!!!!



h518may said:


> We are getting Christmas pictures taken tomorrow.  I had already finished the feliz for DD so I decided to make a Christmas bowling shirt for DS.
> 
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back



Such a cute shirt!!!!

Everybody has been doing such cool things this week!  I am behind, as my mil is still here til Sunday.  But I am itching to make something!  Maybe 1 quick dress....


----------



## Colleen27

Got one more thing checked off the trip list. 

My first attempt at applique:





The finished top:





And my sassy little model:





So now all that's left to do is the matching version of this for DD15mo, two iron-on t-shirts, two simple applique t-shirts, and the tulle ruffle on DD8's otherwise finished scallopini. 17 days left, and I'm finding I work much better with a stress-inducing deadline looming!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Colleen27 said:


> Got one more thing checked off the trip list.
> 
> My first attempt at applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my sassy little model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all that's left to do is the matching version of this for DD15mo, two iron-on t-shirts, two simple applique t-shirts, and the tulle ruffle on DD8's otherwise finished scallopini. 17 days left, and I'm finding I work much better with a stress-inducing deadline looming!



That is super CUTE!!  Where did you find that Mickey swirl fabric!?  It rocks!


----------



## Colleen27

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is super CUTE!!  Where did you find that Mickey swirl fabric!?  It rocks!



My mom's stash. We came across it a few years ago at Joanns and bought it with the intention of making something for DD8's 6th birthday trip. That was summer 2007 and I hadn't started sewing yet, so it was totally my mom's project. She never got around to it and the fabric sat there untouched until I brought it home to start working on outfits for my girls!


----------



## busy mommy

Colleen27 said:


>



Great job!  I am so jealous of your mickey swirl.


----------



## karebear1

Just popping in to say

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! Hope you have a joyful, blessed day with family and loved ones. Don't forget to count those blessings!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HLAuburn said:


> Wanted to share the Tiana shirt I sewed out using Heather's new design.  I think she's super cute!  We leave tomorrow, so I really only had time to put her on a shirt rather than do an outfit, but I think it will still be really unique.  I plan on doing a frog shirt for little sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality - cell phone



So cute!


Colleen27 said:


> Got one more thing checked off the trip list.
> 
> My first attempt at applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my sassy little model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all that's left to do is the matching version of this for DD15mo, two iron-on t-shirts, two simple applique t-shirts, and the tulle ruffle on DD8's otherwise finished scallopini. 17 days left, and I'm finding I work much better with a stress-inducing deadline looming!



I'm soooooo jealous- I've been stalking that famous auction site for months trying to score some!  Great job!


----------



## h518may

I have posted these outfits before, but not worn.   Today we got Christmas pictures taken.  These pictures turned out great.  

Ash in the feliz I made, front





Back





Tim in his new shirt





And this is a picture of all of us.





And thanks everyone here, because without this thread I wouldn't have ever made there outfits.  I also wouldn't have known the feliz or bowling shirt existed.


----------



## Adi12982

Stephres said:


> Adi, Isabel is beautiful! I skimmed your story because I'm a little squeamish but the pictures are gorgeous! Hope you two are doing well now!



Thank you, we are doing great (although I'm not sleeping much because she thinks 5am is a reasonable bed time 



mom2rtk said:


> Just remember: Each delivery is completely different. There's no reason to think the next one would be the same.
> 
> And just because Miami is the c-section capital does NOT mean you didn't need one. Meconium can be very serious. NOT having one when you need it has even worse consequences than HAVING one when you didn't.
> 
> Enjoy and congratulations. You have SO much to be thankful this year!



I do have sooo much to be thankful for!  Thanks for your kind words of support and encouragement.




lovesdumbo said:


> Adi12982-baby Isabel is beautiful!!!!  Congratulations!


Thank you sooooo much 



twob4him said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl!!! Sorry about the birth experience and care by anethesiologist wasn't as planned...yikes about all the sticks. You are such a trouper.


 Thank you 



jham said:


> Loved Isabel's birth story and pictures Adi!  She is so beautiful!  I love seeing pics of her on FB.  Lily was an emergency c-section and I was disappointed, but in hindsight it probably saved her life.


 Thanks!  I know it was probably for the best (the c-section) but it is hard to not think the what if's.  I am getting over it - and I know that the next time can and will be unique and I can try again for what I want 



Mirb1214 said:


> Congratulations, She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  Makes me miss my DD4 being that size!


I am already missing how small she was at first (even though she is still under 9lbs).  I even got teary eyed last night, thinking about her turning 6 weeks on Friday!



Jennia said:


> GORGEOUS baby, and sooo much hair! I'm sorry to hear about all of the issues that happened and that it sounds like you had someone incompetent poking away at you, ugh! Glad to hear that everything's going well for both of you, she is such a stunning little girl.


THANK YOU!!  We love all her hair too - I was surprised she has so muh - I did at birth but DH only had fuzzies. . . guess she took after me in that regard - except her's curls when wet.
[/QUOTE]



snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> 
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.



CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!  What a gorgeous (and big) girl!  My Isabel weghed les sthan that at her 1 month appointment!  So glad all is well and that you are both healthy!!


----------



## kathyell

I'm trying to catch up but I've only been able to go about six pages back. We leave for our Mom & Me birthday trip on Saturday and I've been trying to get all of my sewing done. I haven't even made a packing list or anything like that yet! 



disneymomof1 said:


>



I like it, especially the fabric combo!



eeyore3847 said:


> Has anyone thought of New Years yet!!



That is wonderful! Festive! If I could see past my upcoming trip to acknowledge Christmas or New Year's, I might try to make something half as cute for my dd for New Year's.



snubie said:


>



Welcome to the world, Megan Grace!



h518may said:


> The front



I really like that! I love how those fabrics go together.



Colleen27 said:


> Got one more thing checked off the trip list.
> And my sassy little model:



I like this, the applique, and the sassy little model is a cutie, too!


----------



## kathyell

Here are the things I just finished up before my daughter and I leave on Saturday morning. Yikes, these are the last things I'm going to make because I want to spend the rest of my pre-trip time planning and packing, but she does have at least one homemade thing to wear each day of the trip, and most days, she has two.

Mickey and friends Christmas skirt (with bought top):





to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134136914_f909a860bd_m.jpg

We aren't doing MVMCP, but I hope to have her wear this and visit the Santa at Downtown Disney while we're there.

Teal jumper/sundress





to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134136442_20425cc9bd_m.jpg

I'm kinda lukewarm on this one, but my daughter loves it because it has pockets. The girl loves pockets, what can I say.

Tink shirt and twirl skirt





to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133282839_8a823a6f9b_m.jpg

Twirling: 




to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133282959_2b805b3b3e_m.jpg

Closeup on the skirt, because I was so happy when I saw this green fabric that matched the green in the Tink fabric, PLUS it had gold sparkle in it that looked like pixie dust to me! 




to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133283091_b83d2fc843_m.jpg

Princess Tiana shirt and skirt:




to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134043456_e0366b1519_m.jpg

I'm hoping this one gets us picked to go on the riverboat for the jubilee, but I'll settle for just having her wear it to meet Tiana and we'll watch the jubilee from land if we aren't picked, since my girl is really excited for the new movie.

Happy sewing all!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I can tell everyone is busy with turkey day prep, it's been quiet here today!  I finished Rebecca's Christmas dress today.  My regular camera is MIA, so sorry about the cell phone pic!  I was afraid if I didn't get it now, she'd never pose again!  LOL  It's a Simply Sweet with a double twirl skirt over a portrait peasant.  I've got the Wave serger, and this is the first time I used that feature, I feel like I cheated on the hem because all I did was the wave stitch to finish. The embroidery came from Etsy and says "I <heart> Christmas"  Her big sisters say she looks like Cindy Lou Who, from the movie not tv.


----------



## ireland_nicole

h518may said:


> I have posted these outfits before, but not worn.   Today we got Christmas pictures taken.  These pictures turned out great.
> 
> Ash in the feliz I made, front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim in his new shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a picture of all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks everyone here, because without this thread I wouldn't have ever made there outfits.  I also wouldn't have known the feliz or bowling shirt existed.



Love the pics!



kathyell said:


> Here are the things I just finished up before my daughter and I leave on Saturday morning. Yikes, these are the last things I'm going to make because I want to spend the rest of my pre-trip time planning and packing, but she does have at least one homemade thing to wear each day of the trip, and most days, she has two.
> 
> Mickey and friends Christmas skirt (with bought top):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134136914_f909a860bd_m.jpg
> 
> We aren't doing MVMCP, but I hope to have her wear this and visit the Santa at Downtown Disney while we're there.
> 
> Teal jumper/sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134136442_20425cc9bd_m.jpg
> 
> I'm kinda lukewarm on this one, but my daughter loves it because it has pockets. The girl loves pockets, what can I say.
> 
> Tink shirt and twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133282839_8a823a6f9b_m.jpg
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133282959_2b805b3b3e_m.jpg
> 
> Closeup on the skirt, because I was so happy when I saw this green fabric that matched the green in the Tink fabric, PLUS it had gold sparkle in it that looked like pixie dust to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4133283091_b83d2fc843_m.jpg
> 
> Princess Tiana shirt and skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134043456_e0366b1519_m.jpg
> 
> I'm hoping this one gets us picked to go on the riverboat for the jubilee, but I'll settle for just having her wear it to meet Tiana and we'll watch the jubilee from land if we aren't picked, since my girl is really excited for the new movie.
> 
> Happy sewing all!



So Cute!  She'll love wearing them in the parks!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can tell everyone is busy with turkey day prep, it's been quiet here today!  I finished Rebecca's Christmas dress today.  My regular camera is MIA, so sorry about the cell phone pic!  I was afraid if I didn't get it now, she'd never pose again!  LOL  It's a Simply Sweet with a double twirl skirt over a portrait peasant.  I've got the Wave serger, and this is the first time I used that feature, I feel like I cheated on the hem because all I did was the wave stitch to finish. The embroidery came from Etsy and says "I <heart> Christmas"  Her big sisters say she looks like Cindy Lou Who, from the movie not tv.



Oh gosh, I really really really really love this one!


----------



## Granna4679

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I can tell everyone is busy with turkey day prep, it's been quiet here today!  I finished Rebecca's Christmas dress today.  My regular camera is MIA, so sorry about the cell phone pic!  I was afraid if I didn't get it now, she'd never pose again!  LOL  It's a Simply Sweet with a double twirl skirt over a portrait peasant.  I've got the Wave serger, and this is the first time I used that feature, I feel like I cheated on the hem because all I did was the wave stitch to finish. The embroidery came from Etsy and says "I <heart> Christmas"  Her big sisters say she looks like Cindy Lou Who, from the movie not tv.



Soooo cute!  I am going to have to make one like this for my DGD's.  You did an excellent job.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love all the outfits that have been posted!  Everything is so cute.
I am impressed that some of you are finishing up Christmas Outfits!  And having Christmas photos taken too!  I did put my tree up though.
I am finishing up DD's Thanksgiving Outfit.  Nothing like waiting like the last minute.  I am Thankful I am not hosting a Thanksgiving Gathering!

I will be making some goodies to take with me though.  Cornbread Dressing,  Roasted Vegetables, Pecan Tassies and Pumpkin Pie.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## emcreative

I have NO hope of catching up in this thread.  The Christmas outfits posted lately are SO cute.  And where is the Princess Tiana fabric hiding?

As one of the Facebookers mentioned, things have been busy here and we did get a new puppy.  She was a gift from my hubby for Christmas!






The girls named her Isabella Garcia-Shapiro Mason.

As you can see the girls are spoiling her rotten.  Hannah even has to dress her and "do her hair" on occasion.






Isabella likes to hang out right by the foot pedal when I sew.  The noise of the machines don't bother her one bit, as you can see:






Here is my latest project- Thanksgiving shirts for all 5 kiddos.  Thanks to HeatherSue for the designs (except for the lame-o leaf on Draykey's little shirt...I know if it were Heather's it would be better!  That's just something that came with the machine, the girls designed Draykey's shirt)






I had hoped to do at least easy-fits for the boys, but that's not happening. Y'all know I have the sewing talent of a gnat, so it's WORK for me to do even those, and as I've used up my stress quotient for this year AND the next I decided to let it go!  Looks like we'll have bottoms ranging from sweats to a black petti.


What's on y'all's project list next?  I need to make a few Princess Tiana shirts for the movie- I had grand outfits planned in my head, and even the materials, but I'm just not sure I can get those done PLUS something for everyone to wear Christmas Eve!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I have NO hope of catching up in this thread.  The Christmas outfits posted lately are SO cute.  And where is the Princess Tiana fabric hiding?
> 
> As one of the Facebookers mentioned, things have been busy here and we did get a new puppy.  She was a gift from my hubby for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls named her Isabella Garcia-Shapiro Mason.
> 
> As you can see the girls are spoiling her rotten.  Hannah even has to dress her and "do her hair" on occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella likes to hang out right by the foot pedal when I sew.  The noise of the machines don't bother her one bit, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest project- Thanksgiving shirts for all 5 kiddos.  Thanks to HeatherSue for the designs (except for the lame-o leaf on Draykey's little shirt...I know if it were Heather's it would be better!  That's just something that came with the machine, the girls designed Draykey's shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to do at least easy-fits for the boys, but that's not happening. Y'all know I have the sewing talent of a gnat, so it's WORK for me to do even those, and as I've used up my stress quotient for this year AND the next I decided to let it go!  Looks like we'll have bottoms ranging from sweats to a black petti.
> 
> 
> What's on y'all's project list next?  I need to make a few Princess Tiana shirts for the movie- I had grand outfits planned in my head, and even the materials, but I'm just not sure I can get those done PLUS something for everyone to wear Christmas Eve!



Marah; your new addition is so cute!!!  How's Hannah doin?  She looks tired in the pic; is her asthma doing ok?  I love the family t-s- I feel like such a failure right this minute because I meant to do outfits for the kids and time got away from me; plus I'm trying to get as much prepped as I can because I'm working part of tomorrow and we're hosting and of course the house is a mess because it's been crazy busy- so, um, nada on the whole thanksgiving front.  I'm just bummed because I have the idea in my head, but just can't make it happen- sigh.  Anyway, I'm continuing to work on finishing my Tiana dress for Caitie and shirt for Danny and I'm trying to make Christmas Eve pj's for the whole family, so I'll focus on that.


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> I have NO hope of catching up in this thread.  The Christmas outfits posted lately are SO cute.  And where is the Princess Tiana fabric hiding?
> 
> As one of the Facebookers mentioned, things have been busy here and we did get a new puppy.  She was a gift from my hubby for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls named her Isabella Garcia-Shapiro Mason.
> 
> As you can see the girls are spoiling her rotten.  Hannah even has to dress her and "do her hair" on occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella likes to hang out right by the foot pedal when I sew.  The noise of the machines don't bother her one bit, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest project- Thanksgiving shirts for all 5 kiddos.  Thanks to HeatherSue for the designs (except for the lame-o leaf on Draykey's little shirt...I know if it were Heather's it would be better!  That's just something that came with the machine, the girls designed Draykey's shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to do at least easy-fits for the boys, but that's not happening. Y'all know I have the sewing talent of a gnat, so it's WORK for me to do even those, and as I've used up my stress quotient for this year AND the next I decided to let it go!  Looks like we'll have bottoms ranging from sweats to a black petti.
> 
> 
> What's on y'all's project list next?  I need to make a few Princess Tiana shirts for the movie- I had grand outfits planned in my head, and even the materials, but I'm just not sure I can get those done PLUS something for everyone to wear Christmas Eve!



She is so adorable!!!!!  

Love your shirts!

Let see on my list-I've already made 4 name pillows-want to make 2 more, and American Girl Doll vida, a Christmas Minnie Mouse T, a quilted Jacket, and 1 more hot pad.....that is all before my trip (have you seen my ticket)  I also want to make 3 easy fit PJ pants for my kids, and applique T's to match would be nice, an apron for my sister in law, a bag for her too, a fleece shawl for my mother in law, mittens and hats for the kids, a quilt I promosed DD last Christmas....all for Christmas.  THEN....I have to make a few costumes for my youngest's 7th birthday trip 1/22.


OH...and I have to pack!!!!  AND...make back ups of my photos before I erase my memory cards, charge batteries, order my mother in law a photobook (upload photos first...), run some month end reports for work, and go Black Friday shopping all before Monday.

I'll get done what I can and not worry about what I can't do.


----------



## billwendy

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!

Anyone have any Thanksgiving Eve traditions? DH and I always go to a movie on Thanksgiving Eve - they have ranged from Aladdin to Old Dogs, which we saw tonight! What fun!!

LOVE all the holiday outfits posted - and that puppy is adorable Marah!!

Here are the thanksgiving shirts I made for the kids - pilgrim by Claire, and words by Heather....I was supposed to match, but the machine ate my shirt and popped the hoop off and I couldnt recover from that!!














Now to start Christmas projects!! Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Marah; your new addition is so cute!!!  How's Hannah doin?  She looks tired in the pic; is her asthma doing ok?  I love the family t-s- I feel like such a failure right this minute because I meant to do outfits for the kids and time got away from me; plus I'm trying to get as much prepped as I can because I'm working part of tomorrow and we're hosting and of course the house is a mess because it's been crazy busy- so, um, nada on the whole thanksgiving front.  I'm just bummed because I have the idea in my head, but just can't make it happen- sigh.  Anyway, I'm continuing to work on finishing my Tiana dress for Caitie and shirt for Danny and I'm trying to make Christmas Eve pj's for the whole family, so I'll focus on that.



Hey now, cut yourself some slack on the Thanksgiving thing, you are BUSY girl! I only got these done because I don't work outside the house and the girls only had a half day of school today so they could help with the boys (and I'm not hosting Thanksgiving and I'm cheating by bringing SALAD).  I can't wait to see what you come up with for the Tiana dress!   Did you see the new one they posted up at the Disney site?  Luckily Hannah has her beautiful dress from Crystal so at least she will be good to go if I don't get to the other girls.  I have fabric to make them all Flannel pj pants for Christmas morning, but we'll see if I ever get to that.  I can't wait to see your pjs!!!

Thanks for asking about my little diva.  You can really see in her face when she's not well, can't you?  It's actually one of the warning signs for her at school- when Hannah looks pale and stops talking all the time, she's VERY SICK!   Hannah's asthma has been touch and go the last month.  We got H1N1 here so that hurt...then everyone got secondary infections (colds, etc) so that added to it.  So far we've managed (knock on wood and say a prayer) to keep her out of the ER and no hospital stays yet, just a few scary moments and days of around the clock breathing treatments.  She is usually in the ER about 4-5 times a winter, with one extended stay of 4-6 days each year.  The worst for her is the cold (yay Michigan), it's been warm here so far but who knows how long it will last?  Extreme temperature changes don't help either, and it's supposed to get a lot colder and rainy/snowy the next few days, so I'm not gonna be surprised if we end up at the hospital some time in the next week.

She isn't letting it stop her, though- she made the dance team!  Well, she actually made THREE dance teams (every team they ended up running for kids her age  Sorry, proud momma moment) That makes me think of this picture...Isabella seems to really like to cuddle Hannah when she's not feeling her best- here they are after a dance team practice on a "not so good" day:

So, now you go put your feet up and don't think another moment about Thanksgiving clothing, you're doing enough!








lovesdumbo said:


> She is so adorable!!!!!
> 
> Love your shirts!
> 
> Let see on my list-I've already made 4 name pillows-want to make 2 more, and American Girl Doll vida, a Christmas Minnie Mouse T, a quilted Jacket, and 1 more hot pad.....that is all before my trip (have you seen my ticket)  I also want to make 3 easy fit PJ pants for my kids, and applique T's to match would be nice, an apron for my sister in law, a bag for her too, a fleece shawl for my mother in law, mittens and hats for the kids, a quilt I promosed DD last Christmas....all for Christmas.  THEN....I have to make a few costumes for my youngest's 7th birthday trip 1/22.
> 
> 
> OH...and I have to pack!!!!  AND...make back ups of my photos before I erase my memory cards, charge batteries, order my mother in law a photobook (upload photos first...), run some month end reports for work, and go Black Friday shopping all before Monday.
> 
> I'll get done what I can and not worry about what I can't do.



Okay your list alone made me tired.  Serious.  I need a nap now!   I don't know how you get all that done but I bet you will!!  I'm already stressing about getting clothes done for a trip December '10!  

Will you post up pictures of the AG Vida when you're done?  Two of my girlies are getting AG dolls for Christmas (Hannah is getting Julie, and Emmy is getting a "Young Abby" from NCIS!  Here's the start,complete with farting hippo:






But other than putting "NCIS" on her lab coat, I don't think I'll get any clothes made for them before Christmas 

What is the hot pad you are making?


----------



## lovesdumbo

emcreative said:


> Okay your list alone made me tired.  Serious.  I need a nap now!   I don't know how you get all that done but I bet you will!!  I'm already stressing about getting clothes done for a trip December '10!
> 
> Will you post up pictures of the AG Vida when you're done?  Two of my girlies are getting AG dolls for Christmas (Hannah is getting Julie, and Emmy is getting a "Young Abby" from NCIS!  Here's the start,complete with farting hippo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other than putting "NCIS" on her lab coat, I don't think I'll get any clothes made for them before Christmas
> 
> What is the hot pad you are making?


I do NOT want a puppy!!!!!!!  

She is so adorable!  She looks so comfortable and comforting!!!

Your NCIS AGD is so cute!  Have you seen the free pattern on ycmt for the AGD wrap skirt?  It is REALLY easy!  

I will post if I make the AGD Vida.  I've reduced the pattern on a copier-it seems like I got the size right compared to Carla's Aline pattern but I have to add seam allowance.  It won't fit together perfectly if I don't do the seam allowance.  

The hot pad is another free ycmt pattern-it is a pot holder.  I've made my niece and her 6 year old matching aprons and I made 1 pot holder but don't I really have to make 2?  I really didn't enjoy making the first one.

I doubt I will get the Minnie T made.  I made one for my DD and while it looks pretty good but I can see the imperfections.  It was a real challenge for me.  I had planned to make one for me to match but I don't know if I have it in me.


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!
> 
> Anyone have any Thanksgiving Eve traditions? DH and I always go to a movie on Thanksgiving Eve - they have ranged from Aladdin to Old Dogs, which we saw tonight! What fun!!
> 
> LOVE all the holiday outfits posted - and that puppy is adorable Marah!!
> 
> Here are the thanksgiving shirts I made for the kids - pilgrim by Claire, and words by Heather....I was supposed to match, but the machine ate my shirt and popped the hoop off and I couldnt recover from that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start Christmas projects!! Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?



Great Job Wendy!!!! I know a little girl who needs an "Aunt" Wendy (I don't embroider LOL)

How was Old Dogs? I have seen the previews and it looks really funny.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


>




Those look fantastic, Wendy!!!



Oh, have y'all seen this yet?  I haven't seen anything like it in promos for the movie, though, so I'm not sure where it fits


----------



## luvinyou

karebear1 said:


> Just popping in to say
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! Hope you have a joyful, blessed day with family and loved ones. Don't forget to count those blessings!!



Just the QUEEN I was looking for!  Do you have any new smokin' deals for the Cricut?  I bought the machine and a couple cartridges, and now need more!


----------



## jessica52877

luvinyou said:


> Just the QUEEN I was looking for!  Do you have any new smokin' deals for the Cricut?  I bought the machine and a couple cartridges, and now need more!



Not the queen, but does the princess count? LOL! I almost posted this yesterday on your facebook page.

www.customcrops.com

Karen posted it last year and I have used it I think 2x since then. Great prices pretty much all the time though! Now if only I would do something with my  cricut! 

I also have sure cuts alot and so does Karen. It is a fun program. I haven't done much as far as making my own images (just Minnie once) but I use it all the time for fonts. 

Also check the cricut website for any deals running if you buy a cricut. Last year I got mine on BF at Walmart (way after the fact - no running out early for me) but then I found on their website that if I bought between a certain date that I got two free cartridges! One was community workers and the other was a font I think.


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> I The hot pad is another free ycmt pattern-it is a pot holder.  I've made my niece and her 6 year old matching aprons and I made 1 pot holder but don't I really have to make 2?  I really didn't enjoy making the first one.



Ha! I was thinking of making two for my mom for Christmas and after I read the pattern decided I didn't want to, lol. First, I have to go out and get stuff, I hate that. When I decide I want to do something I don't want to go hunt for special items. And it's stuff I have never bought before so I'll be running all over joanns looking for it; just not looking forward to it. Maybe I will be more inspired when we are off for Christmas break.

I did get a lot accomplished this break though. I made coasters for Megan's teacher:






I made Megan pjs to match the ones I made for myself. We found this cute squirrel shirt at Target:






Oh, and Megan has discovered Claire's. She loves to spend her allowance in there. She bought that panda eye thing there and wears it every night. She thinks it's hilarious to take her picture when she is wearing it. It does NOT make her sleep later in the morning, as I hoped.

I also make her a Christmas nightgown:






And me matching pjs pants. Jacob did not want any. 

And a little horsey poncho! She loves the pom poms! It was a Simplicity pattern, which were $1.99 this week.






That's it! We are off to Tallahassee for the weekend. Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!
> 
> Anyone have any Thanksgiving Eve traditions? DH and I always go to a movie on Thanksgiving Eve - they have ranged from Aladdin to Old Dogs, which we saw tonight! What fun!!
> 
> LOVE all the holiday outfits posted - and that puppy is adorable Marah!!
> 
> Here are the thanksgiving shirts I made for the kids - pilgrim by Claire, and words by Heather....I was supposed to match, but the machine ate my shirt and popped the hoop off and I couldnt recover from that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start Christmas projects!! Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?


Your shirts are so cute!  So sorry your machine ate your shirt.

I'll be at JoAnn's.  Last year I was the first one in line and I had already been to Kohl's first.  I don't know if I'll do Kohl's this year but I have to go to JoAnns.  I want to get some fleece to my my mother in law a shawl and some flannel for PJ pants not a rag quilt.  I've only made a doll size rag quilt.  It is going to be very rainy here-maybe that will keep the crowds down.



Stephres said:


> Ha! I was thinking of making two for my mom for Christmas and after I read the pattern decided I didn't want to, lol. First, I have to go out and get stuff, I hate that. When I decide I want to do something I don't want to go hunt for special items. And it's stuff I have never bought before so I'll be running all over joanns looking for it; just not looking forward to it. Maybe I will be more inspired when we are off for Christmas break.
> 
> I did get a lot accomplished this break though. I made coasters for Megan's teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Megan pjs to match the ones I made for myself. We found this cute squirrel shirt at Target:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Megan has discovered Claire's. She loves to spend her allowance in there. She bought that panda eye thing there and wears it every night. She thinks it's hilarious to take her picture when she is wearing it. It does NOT make her sleep later in the morning, as I hoped.
> 
> I also make her a Christmas nightgown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me matching pjs pants. Jacob did not want any.
> 
> And a little horsey poncho! She loves the pom poms! It was a Simplicity pattern, which were $1.99 this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! We are off to Tallahassee for the weekend. Have a great Thanksgiving!


Love everything!  Love that nightgown!  Love the poncho and the pom poms!  

The insulated batting was right with the interfacing right next to the cutting table at my JoAnn's but I did have to search a bit more to find the warm & natural batting by the yard.  I struggled with getting the bias binding on perfectly and I like things perfect!  I was thinking I would try taping the bias binding on with wonder tape.  I will let you know if it works.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> !



So cute!  What kind of puppy is she?



billwendy said:


> Now to start Christmas projects!! Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?



Ooooo...I need some flannel for pj's for my family!  I so need someone to watch my girls tomorrow morning!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Granna4679

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my Disboutiquer friends.  Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## mom2rtk

billwendy said:


> Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?



Sorry.... but you couldn't PAY me to get in that line at the cutting counter tomorrow! Not to mention the line at the check-out soon after...   I have a love/hate relationslhip with that place.........


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.... but you couldn't PAY me to get in that line at the cutting counter tomorrow! Not to mention the line at the check-out soon after...   I have a love/hate relationslhip with that place.........
Click to expand...


I would LOVE to get some $1.49 flannel for some PJ pants, but I have HUGE crowd anxiety...I'm skipping Black Friday altogether tomorrow.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Great Job Wendy!!!! I know a little girl who needs an "Aunt" Wendy (I don't embroider LOL)
> 
> How was Old Dogs? I have seen the previews and it looks really funny.



I love to be Aunt Wendy!!!! I will never be a "real" aunt because I dont have any siblings, and my DH's sister has Down Syndrome  So, I adopt all the "neices and nephews" I can!!!

We thought Old Dogs was really funny - some typical boy humor, but cute overall. The crowd i was with laughed a LOT!!



mom2rtk said:


> Sorry.... but you couldn't PAY me to get in that line at the cutting counter tomorrow! Not to mention the line at the check-out soon after...   I have a love/hate relationslhip with that place.........



I dont have to get in line - lol - I make DH get in line with the cart!!!
Any thoughts on the Ott lights on sale there for $20? Are they worth it, or should I just get some desk lamps for my sewing area?


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> I do NOT want a puppy!!!!!!!
> 
> She is so adorable!  She looks so comfortable and comforting!!!
> 
> Your NCIS AGD is so cute!  Have you seen the free pattern on ycmt for the AGD wrap skirt?  It is REALLY easy!
> 
> I will post if I make the AGD Vida.  I've reduced the pattern on a copier-it seems like I got the size right compared to Carla's Aline pattern but I have to add seam allowance.  It won't fit together perfectly if I don't do the seam allowance.
> 
> The hot pad is another free ycmt pattern-it is a pot holder.  I've made my niece and her 6 year old matching aprons and I made 1 pot holder but don't I really have to make 2?  I really didn't enjoy making the first one.
> 
> I doubt I will get the Minnie T made.  I made one for my DD and while it looks pretty good but I can see the imperfections.  It was a real challenge for me.  I had planned to make one for me to match but I don't know if I have it in me.



If you make the AG vida, I would so appreciate if you would post- even better if you could possibly do a tute w/ the pattern My DD would go nuts if her AG could match her Christmas Vida, and I'm pretty sure I have enough fabric and trims to do it.



billwendy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!
> 
> Anyone have any Thanksgiving Eve traditions? DH and I always go to a movie on Thanksgiving Eve - they have ranged from Aladdin to Old Dogs, which we saw tonight! What fun!!
> 
> LOVE all the holiday outfits posted - and that puppy is adorable Marah!!
> 
> Here are the thanksgiving shirts I made for the kids - pilgrim by Claire, and words by Heather....I was supposed to match, but the machine ate my shirt and popped the hoop off and I couldnt recover from that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start Christmas projects!! Anyone else hitting Joann's for 1.49 flannel on friday? What size rag quilt would you make for a child or an adult?



They came out cute!  I love the gobble gobble.  We usually clean the house thanksgiving eve and get a start on the food prep.  I'll be at Joann's, but not until after Walmart and ToysRus.  I don't think I'll be getting anything cut, though.  I want a tree (I've already got 8, but of course I "need" a bigger Mouseketree, I only have a 4 ft, and I really want a 7 ft; I rearranged the family room to make room for it and everything LOL); we're looking at a TV, blue ray, and cricut expression at Walmart (I have the old cricut, but would love the bigger expression if I happen to get one); we'll just see what happens!


emcreative said:


> Hey now, cut yourself some slack on the Thanksgiving thing, you are BUSY girl! I only got these done because I don't work outside the house and the girls only had a half day of school today so they could help with the boys (and I'm not hosting Thanksgiving and I'm cheating by bringing SALAD).  I can't wait to see what you come up with for the Tiana dress!   Did you see the new one they posted up at the Disney site?  Luckily Hannah has her beautiful dress from Crystal so at least she will be good to go if I don't get to the other girls.  I have fabric to make them all Flannel pj pants for Christmas morning, but we'll see if I ever get to that.  I can't wait to see your pjs!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking about my little diva.  You can really see in her face when she's not well, can't you?  It's actually one of the warning signs for her at school- when Hannah looks pale and stops talking all the time, she's VERY SICK!   Hannah's asthma has been touch and go the last month.  We got H1N1 here so that hurt...then everyone got secondary infections (colds, etc) so that added to it.  So far we've managed (knock on wood and say a prayer) to keep her out of the ER and no hospital stays yet, just a few scary moments and days of around the clock breathing treatments.  She is usually in the ER about 4-5 times a winter, with one extended stay of 4-6 days each year.  The worst for her is the cold (yay Michigan), it's been warm here so far but who knows how long it will last?  Extreme temperature changes don't help either, and it's supposed to get a lot colder and rainy/snowy the next few days, so I'm not gonna be surprised if we end up at the hospital some time in the next week.
> 
> She isn't letting it stop her, though- she made the dance team!  Well, she actually made THREE dance teams (every team they ended up running for kids her age  Sorry, proud momma moment) That makes me think of this picture...Isabella seems to really like to cuddle Hannah when she's not feeling her best- here they are after a dance team practice on a "not so good" day:
> 
> So, now you go put your feet up and don't think another moment about Thanksgiving clothing, you're doing enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay your list alone made me tired.  Serious.  I need a nap now!   I don't know how you get all that done but I bet you will!!  I'm already stressing about getting clothes done for a trip December '10!
> 
> Will you post up pictures of the AG Vida when you're done?  Two of my girlies are getting AG dolls for Christmas (Hannah is getting Julie, and Emmy is getting a "Young Abby" from NCIS!  Here's the start,complete with farting hippo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But other than putting "NCIS" on her lab coat, I don't think I'll get any clothes made for them before Christmas
> 
> What is the hot pad you are making?



Love, love the NCIS abby; that is too cute!  Glad Hannah's doing ok, congrats on making the dance teams- that's a big accomplishment!  Remember, it's an awful lot warmer here in TX- just sayin'.



Stephres said:


> Ha! I was thinking of making two for my mom for Christmas and after I read the pattern decided I didn't want to, lol. First, I have to go out and get stuff, I hate that. When I decide I want to do something I don't want to go hunt for special items. And it's stuff I have never bought before so I'll be running all over joanns looking for it; just not looking forward to it. Maybe I will be more inspired when we are off for Christmas break.
> 
> I did get a lot accomplished this break though. I made coasters for Megan's teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Megan pjs to match the ones I made for myself. We found this cute squirrel shirt at Target:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Megan has discovered Claire's. She loves to spend her allowance in there. She bought that panda eye thing there and wears it every night. She thinks it's hilarious to take her picture when she is wearing it. It does NOT make her sleep later in the morning, as I hoped.
> 
> I also make her a Christmas nightgown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me matching pjs pants. Jacob did not want any.
> 
> And a little horsey poncho! She loves the pom poms! It was a Simplicity pattern, which were $1.99 this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! We are off to Tallahassee for the weekend. Have a great Thanksgiving!



Love everything!  Especially the Christmas nightgown!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> I dont have to get in line - lol - I make DH get in line with the cart!!!
> Any thoughts on the Ott lights on sale there for $20? Are they worth it, or should I just get some desk lamps for my sewing area?



What a guy!!!

I bought a similar one last year and like it.  I am going to buy another one for my DD's desk this year and a floor lamp.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Only two hours left until "The Surprise"

I knew y'all would understand, I'm so so excited- in only two hours we're surprising the kids and telling them about our June Disney trip - it's to celebrate their birthdays, and we want them to pick their special day- restaurants, etc. so I need them to know before we make ADR's- plus, when we actually surprised them on the day with the last trip, it was a disaster- apparently surprising a kiddo with autism and changing their routine on a dime is not necessarily the best plan (oops).  So this time they're helping with the planning.  I've been afraid to hope for a trip since we had to cancel the last one, but things are going really well with my job, so it's all systems go!!

We decided to have Mickey(DS has an almost 4 foot stuffed one) as a guest at the table; and he's carrying 2 handmade invitations (thanks to the cricut) for Danny and Caitie to join him and Minnie in June.

Almost time!  Boy, do I have a lot to be thankful for!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> If you make the AG vida, I would so appreciate if you would post- even better if you could possibly do a tute w/ the pattern My DD would go nuts if her AG could match her Christmas Vida, and I'm pretty sure I have enough fabric and trims to do it.


Hope to add the seam allowances to the pattern after dinner.  Not sure about a tute but I will let you know how it goes!



ireland_nicole said:


> Only two hours left until "The Surprise"
> 
> I knew y'all would understand, I'm so so excited- in only two hours we're surprising the kids and telling them about our June Disney trip - it's to celebrate their birthdays, and we want them to pick their special day- restaurants, etc. so I need them to know before we make ADR's- plus, when we actually surprised them on the day with the last trip, it was a disaster- apparently surprising a kiddo with autism and changing their routine on a dime is not necessarily the best plan (oops).  So this time they're helping with the planning.  I've been afraid to hope for a trip since we had to cancel the last one, but things are going really well with my job, so it's all systems go!!
> 
> We decided to have Mickey(DS has an almost 4 foot stuffed one) as a guest at the table; and he's carrying 2 handmade invitations (thanks to the cricut) for Danny and Caitie to join him and Minnie in June.
> 
> Almost time!  Boy, do I have a lot to be thankful for!


Will you take photos?  Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## teresajoy

Cibahwewah said:


> A-lines already. Simply sweet pro: fun and twirly, and still relatively easy to make, con: would the folds of the dress hide the princess print too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made DS a tie from fabric with pilgrim hat-wearing turkeys on it.  I used the patchwork kids pattern from YCMT.  I am so spoiled by Carla's patterns--this one seeming confusing and disappointing in comparison.  He loved it and just had to wear it to school yesterday!  Look past the goofy hair-do....he gave himself a haircut at school with his safety scissors and cut all the hair across his forehead down to 1/4 inch and we are still in the growing it out phase.



I love that fabric! I made a Big Give dress with that using the Simply Sweet pattern. I thought it looked adorable. I'll try to find my picture for you.

Here is Lydia modeling it. She was mad because I made her take a picture before I would let her throw crabapples in the road!











I thought you could see the princesses very well. 





Adrieske said:


> So glad I found you all! I'm a bit of sewing addict (or so the embarassing stash of fabric in my garage says) and excited to see all of your neat projects. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to find a pattern for a cute cotton princess dress that could be worn comfortably all day. I've seen some really cute Cinderella and Belle ones on here, but I wasn't sure if it was a pattern, or just amazing talent.
> 
> I need about a 4t and 18 mo. Oh, and we leave in January!! Nothing like a last minute trip! Thanks.



I like to use the Precious Dress from CarlaC, found on You Can Make This. The Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet (all by CarlaC) are great too. I just made Cinderella and her stepsisters with the Precious Dress pattern. 

There is a code right now too. I'll find it and post it for you in a minute. 



HLAuburn said:


> Wanted to share the Tiana shirt I sewed out using Heather's new design.  I think she's super cute!  We leave tomorrow, so I really only had time to put her on a shirt rather than do an outfit, but I think it will still be really unique.  I plan on doing a frog shirt for little sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality - cell phone



She is so cute!!! 



Colleen27 said:


> Got one more thing checked off the trip list.
> 
> My first attempt at applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my sassy little model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now all that's left to do is the matching version of this for DD15mo, two iron-on t-shirts, two simple applique t-shirts, and the tulle ruffle on DD8's otherwise finished scallopini. 17 days left, and I'm finding I work much better with a stress-inducing deadline looming!



That is fantastic!!! Great job for a first applique! Heck, that's a great job even if it WASN'T your first applique!!  

And, I bet there are a lot of jealous Disboutiquers out there after seeing that fabric that was just sitting around for years!!! That is a much coveted Disboutiquer fabric! 





kathyell said:


> Here are the things I just finished up before my daughter and I leave on Saturday morning. Yikes, these are the last things I'm going to make because I want to spend the rest of my pre-trip time planning and packing, but she does have at least one homemade thing to wear each day of the trip, and most days, she has two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink shirt and twirl skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with
> 
> Closeup on the skirt, because I was so happy when I saw this green fabric that matched the green in the Tink fabric, PLUS it had gold sparkle in it that looked like pixie dust to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with
> 
> Princess Tiana shirt and skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with
> 
> I'm hoping this one gets us picked to go on the riverboat for the jubilee, but I'll settle for just having her wear it to meet Tiana and we'll watch the jubilee from land if we aren't picked, since my girl is really excited for the new movie.
> 
> Happy sewing all!



These are great!! I love the Tink outfit!!! That Tiana dress is adorabel too! Great job on all of them! 




emcreative said:


> Thanks for asking about my little diva.  You can really see in her face when she's not well, can't you?  It's actually one of the warning signs for her at school- when Hannah looks pale and stops talking all the time, she's VERY SICK!   Hannah's asthma has been touch and go the last month.  We got H1N1 here so that hurt...then everyone got secondary infections (colds, etc) so that added to it.  So far we've managed (knock on wood and say a prayer) to keep her out of the ER and no hospital stays yet, just a few scary moments and days of around the clock breathing treatments.  She is usually in the ER about 4-5 times a winter, with one extended stay of 4-6 days each year.  The worst for her is the cold (yay Michigan), it's been warm here so far but who knows how long it will last?  Extreme temperature changes don't help either, and it's supposed to get a lot colder and rainy/snowy the next few days, so I'm not gonna be surprised if we end up at the hospital some time in the next week.
> 
> She isn't letting it stop her, though- she made the dance team!  Well, she actually made THREE dance teams (every team they ended up running for kids her age  Sorry, proud momma moment) That makes me think of this picture...Isabella seems to really like to cuddle Hannah when she's not feeling her best- here they are after a dance team practice on a "not so good" day:
> 
> So, now you go put your feet up and don't think another moment about Thanksgiving clothing, you're doing enough!



I was wondering how Hannah was feeling too. She looked so tired in the picture. Poor baby, I hope she is ok. The temperatures are dropping. We've had SUCH a lovely November, I hate seeing it go! We really deserved to have ONE nice month this year, didn't we! 

The AG doll looks cute!!! 



emcreative said:


> Those look fantastic, Wendy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, have y'all seen this yet?  I haven't seen anything like it in promos for the movie, though, so I'm not sure where it fits



It's gorgeous, but I have no idea where it fits. 



Stephres said:


> Ha! I was thinking of making two for my mom for Christmas and after I read the pattern decided I didn't want to, lol. First, I have to go out and get stuff, I hate that. When I decide I want to do something I don't want to go hunt for special items. And it's stuff I have never bought before so I'll be running all over joanns looking for it; just not looking forward to it. Maybe I will be more inspired when we are off for Christmas break.
> 
> I did get a lot accomplished this break though. I made coasters for Megan's teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Megan has discovered Claire's. She loves to spend her allowance in there. She bought that panda eye thing there and wears it every night. She thinks it's hilarious to take her picture when she is wearing it. It does NOT make her sleep later in the morning, as I hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! We are off to Tallahassee for the weekend. Have a great Thanksgiving!



I love her jammie pants!!! And that Panda sleep mask is too funny!!! She looks adorable!  

I also love the horse poncho!!! The girls would go crazy for that too!!

Everytime you post those coasters I think I would like to make some, but then I remember we have no coffee table and really no real place to put drinks anyway, so we don't really need them!  But my Mother in law uses coasters, hmm, maybe I'll have to make her some! 



mom2rtk said:


> Sorry.... but you couldn't PAY me to get in that line at the cutting counter tomorrow! Not to mention the line at the check-out soon after...   I have a love/hate relationslhip with that place.........



I was SO glad there was nothing I really wanted, because I'm with you, I don't want to wait in that line! I remember when Sew-Fro fabrics closed many many years ago, things were _really_ cheap, and the lines were NUTS! I don't want to relive that.   You know, I bought so much fabric and trims that I STILL have some of it! Corey was pretty little when they closed, so it's been awhile!


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> Only two hours left until "The Surprise"
> 
> I knew y'all would understand, I'm so so excited- in only two hours we're surprising the kids and telling them about our June Disney trip - it's to celebrate their birthdays, and we want them to pick their special day- restaurants, etc. so I need them to know before we make ADR's- plus, when we actually surprised them on the day with the last trip, it was a disaster- apparently surprising a kiddo with autism and changing their routine on a dime is not necessarily the best plan (oops).  So this time they're helping with the planning.  I've been afraid to hope for a trip since we had to cancel the last one, but things are going really well with my job, so it's all systems go!!
> 
> We decided to have Mickey(DS has an almost 4 foot stuffed one) as a guest at the table; and he's carrying 2 handmade invitations (thanks to the cricut) for Danny and Caitie to join him and Minnie in June.
> 
> Almost time!  Boy, do I have a lot to be thankful for!




When are you going?  We'll be there June 7-16.  And I'm with you - we also had to cancel our last trip so I've been trying not to get too excited yet, but DH and I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary and also Ella's birthday, so I've told DH that we are going no matter what!

Now I'm also just praying that the customs I made for our last trip will fit Ella!  I'm thinking that probably only one will - I'm too afraid to try them on her!  That means I need to get sewing!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Here are the current discount codes for http://www.youcanmakethis.com 

10% off - MakeIt.
and one through Boutique Cafe for $5 off $25 or more- BoutiqueCafe5


They also have a free pettiskirt tutorial up right now! It's written by Carla, so you know it will be a good one! (although I think I'll continue to just order mine! I don't like working with chiffon!)

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...ow-to-make-a-pettiskirt-child-dolly-sizes.htm


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> I love to be Aunt Wendy!!!! I will never be a "real" aunt because I dont have any siblings, and my DH's sister has Down Syndrome  So, I adopt all the "neices and nephews" I can!!!
> 
> We thought Old Dogs was really funny - some typical boy humor, but cute overall. The crowd i was with laughed a LOT!!
> 
> 
> I dont have to get in line - lol - I make DH get in line with the cart!!!
> Any thoughts on the Ott lights on sale there for $20? Are they worth it, or should I just get some desk lamps for my sewing area?




I have an ott lite and I really like it.  I'd love to have a floor one.



ireland_nicole said:


> Only two hours left until "The Surprise"
> 
> I knew y'all would understand, I'm so so excited- in only two hours we're surprising the kids and telling them about our June Disney trip - it's to celebrate their birthdays, and we want them to pick their special day- restaurants, etc. so I need them to know before we make ADR's- plus, when we actually surprised them on the day with the last trip, it was a disaster- apparently surprising a kiddo with autism and changing their routine on a dime is not necessarily the best plan (oops).  So this time they're helping with the planning.  I've been afraid to hope for a trip since we had to cancel the last one, but things are going really well with my job, so it's all systems go!!
> 
> We decided to have Mickey(DS has an almost 4 foot stuffed one) as a guest at the table; and he's carrying 2 handmade invitations (thanks to the cricut) for Danny and Caitie to join him and Minnie in June.
> 
> Almost time!  Boy, do I have a lot to be thankful for!



OOH!  How did it go?  did you take pics?  is everyone all excited?


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> When are you going?  We'll be there June 7-16.  And I'm with you - we also had to cancel our last trip so I've been trying not to get too excited yet, but DH and I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary and also Ella's birthday, so I've told DH that we are going no matter what!
> 
> Now I'm also just praying that the customs I made for our last trip will fit Ella!  I'm thinking that probably only one will - I'm too afraid to try them on her!  That means I need to get sewing!!!!



We're going June 5th through the 13th.  Now that we've told the kids it really feels "real" like I can get excited about it; the kids have been poring over the guidebooks and checking out the dis and allears because we told them instead of birthday parties here at home, they'd each have their own day at Disney.  DD  (no surprise here) wants to start the day w/ a girls breakfast at the castle, head to BBB, spend the day at MK, and finish at 1900 park faire (who am I to argue with a practically perfect princess plan?)  DS wants to go to AK, start w/ breakfast at Tusker house, and end w/ dinner at Chef Mickey's (but he also wants to check out pirate league while his sis is at BBB).  They loved the surprise- I don't have pics but I took video; I just don't have any idea how to get it on here DS broke my heart just a little though; I made invitations from Mickey and Minnie and he took one look at them and said, Mommy, you so made these; this is the mickey font cartridge from your cricut; and I said, well yes, but Mickey was busy today, and he asked me to make them up for him.  My 7 y/o shook his head sadly and said, Mom, mom, mom... you do know Mickey's just a guy in a costume, right?  He even held my hand while he said it.  I just said, well, Mickey's real to me.  He's still super excited to go, and paradoxically can't wait to see Pluto!


----------



## twob4him

Diz-Mommy said:


> I would LOVE to get some $1.49 flannel for some PJ pants, but I have HUGE crowd anxiety...I'm skipping Black Friday altogether tomorrow.


 I am ordering flannel from Joann's online tomorrow...got everything picked out....it was $1.99 today so I am hoping it will only be $1.49 online too...plus I have coupons! And best of all the only line will be me waiting for my hubby to get off the computer! Everyone is getting flannel jammy pants....easy fits in all sizes...what an invention I tell ya!


----------



## Cibahwewah

teresajoy said:


> I love that fabric! I made a Big Give dress with that using the Simply Sweet pattern. I thought it looked adorable. I'll try to find my picture for you.
> 
> Here is Lydia modeling it. She was mad because I made her take a picture before I would let her throw crabapples in the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could see the princesses very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That dress came out great, even if your model was a little pouty.  I know all about pouty models.
> 
> I found princess 3-D jibbitz on crocs.com today.  I bought them to coordinate princess dresses with crocs.  Which, I know, probably will look ugly anyway, but those princess shoes are just not made for walking at all...plus DD walks funny in them anyway b/c they are heels.  Three-year-olds (and little girls in general) shouldn't wear heels anyway--too much risk of sprained ankles.
> 
> I have one year from tomorrow to make customs for our trip.  Yea!!! I'm excited already.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Ok gals....if you were getting a middle of the road serger....would you want a Brother or a Babylok, why and which one....


----------



## jessica52877

desparatelydisney said:


> Ok gals....if you were getting a middle of the road serger....would you want a Brother or a Babylok, why and which one....



I'm very loyal to my "little" brothers!


----------



## karamat

revrob said:


> Here's the pillowcase tunic I threw together for my DD to wear to school today.  They're having a "Thanksgiving Feast" and she had picked out this fabric for something for school.



So cute!!  I really wanted to comment when I saw this on Facebook - but Facebook was having _issues_    I was hoping to get some of that fabric this year, but my store was all out  - not that I left empty handed though  



glorib said:


> What size is your DD?  I have a Chip and Dale overall dress you could have, if you're interested.  I believe it's a 2T.  I may have a pic in photobucket.  Lemme go look. . .
> 
> OK - pictures -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter wore this to the campfire, also.



Cute!!  I just love Chip N Dale!!!



kathyell said:


> Teal jumper/sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make into a thumbnail, replace file name with 4134136442_20425cc9bd_m.jpg
> 
> I'm kinda lukewarm on this one, but my daughter loves it because it has pockets. The girl loves pockets, what can I say.



I like it!  And I can't tell you how many times I've _almost_ purchased that fabric


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Can anyone open Joann fabrics website right now?


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So cute!  What kind of puppy is she?



She's a mutt- Maltese and Mini-Dachshund mix   I guess they call them "Moxies" or "Mauxies" but we all know that just means mutt! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can anyone open Joann fabrics website right now?



nope!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

emcreative said:


> nope!



Ugh!  so frustrating!  I wanted to order flannel before I went to bed!  And i want to go to bed!!!!


----------



## emcreative

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  so frustrating!  I wanted to order flannel before I went to bed!  And i want to go to bed!!!!



Me too 

Will the price get even lower in the morning?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I thought it might be 1.49 in the AM but I'm not sure.  I thought the website would be really bogged down in the AM so I wanted to do it now!


----------



## luvinyou

jessica52877 said:


> Not the queen, but does the princess count? LOL! I almost posted this yesterday on your facebook page.
> 
> www.customcrops.com
> 
> Karen posted it last year and I have used it I think 2x since then. Great prices pretty much all the time though! Now if only I would do something with my  cricut!
> 
> I also have sure cuts alot and so does Karen. It is a fun program. I haven't done much as far as making my own images (just Minnie once) but I use it all the time for fonts.
> 
> Also check the cricut website for any deals running if you buy a cricut. Last year I got mine on BF at Walmart (way after the fact - no running out early for me) but then I found on their website that if I bought between a certain date that I got two free cartridges! One was community workers and the other was a font I think.



Thanks so much!  I will look into that site in the morning.  I checked the Cricut site and it doesn't seem like there are any promotions going on that benefit me, but there is some good information on there.  Yea, I got it for BF pricing, I paid $99


----------



## *Toadstool*

Y Hallo Thar


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

hey gals! Getting ready to take a nap before going BF shopping for the 1st time in my life at 5am. I think I might be nuts! But wanted to see if anyone had the bias tape maker that Joanns will have on sale. Do you like it? DOes it work well?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> hey gals! Getting ready to take a nap before going BF shopping for the 1st time in my life at 5am. I think I might be nuts! But wanted to see if anyone had the bias tape maker that Joanns will have on sale. Do you like it? DOes it work well?


I've heard mixed reviews on it over at sewforum. Some people love it and some say it is worthless. I don't have one.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Just got back from Joann's. Not as crazy as I might have thought. Although the ladies getting all the fleece were crazy. Not very many people looking at the flannel!
I did get two bolts of 1.49 flannel, an Ott light, some quilting tools (gotta love tools and gadgets!), thread, scrapbooking stuff, and some other things. Line was not bad at all, and I didn't make it in until a few minutes after 6:00 am.
Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Leighanna wore her wrap dress that I made.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just got back from Joann's. Not as crazy as I might have thought. Although the ladies getting all the fleece were crazy. Not very many people looking at the flannel!
> I did get two bolts of 1.49 flannel, an Ott light, some quilting tools (gotta love tools and gadgets!), thread, scrapbooking stuff, and some other things. Line was not bad at all, and I didn't make it in until a few minutes after 6:00 am.
> Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Leighanna wore her wrap dress that I made.



Wish I could have gone there but my DH had to work and I didn't want to take my girls out that early in the AM.  I really want some flannel but their website still won't work!  Is anyone else still having this problem?   Is the flannel on sale all day or only until 11am?  

Leighanna looks very pretty in her dress!


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> We're going June 5th through the 13th.  Now that we've told the kids it really feels "real" like I can get excited about it; the kids have been poring over the guidebooks and checking out the dis and allears because we told them instead of birthday parties here at home, they'd each have their own day at Disney.  DD  (no surprise here) wants to start the day w/ a girls breakfast at the castle, head to BBB, spend the day at MK, and finish at 1900 park faire (who am I to argue with a practically perfect princess plan?)  DS wants to go to AK, start w/ breakfast at Tusker house, and end w/ dinner at Chef Mickey's (but he also wants to check out pirate league while his sis is at BBB).  They loved the surprise- I don't have pics but I took video; I just don't have any idea how to get it on here DS broke my heart just a little though; I made invitations from Mickey and Minnie and he took one look at them and said, Mommy, you so made these; this is the mickey font cartridge from your cricut; and I said, well yes, but Mickey was busy today, and he asked me to make them up for him.  My 7 y/o shook his head sadly and said, Mom, mom, mom... you do know Mickey's just a guy in a costume, right?  He even held my hand while he said it.  I just said, well, Mickey's real to me.  He's still super excited to go, and paradoxically can't wait to see Pluto!




SO cool!  I'm so glad the plan went of well - you guys are gonna have a great time planning!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can anyone open Joann fabrics website right now?



I can't get on now.  I'm disappointed - I was gonna try to order flannel rather than going to Hancock's this morning.  Oh well.


----------



## Cibahwewah

I had all the fabric I wanted ordered on joann.com and left it in the "shopping cart" to check out this AM.  Arghh!  Can't get on the site either.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just got back from Joann's. Not as crazy as I might have thought. Although the ladies getting all the fleece were crazy. Not very many people looking at the flannel!
> I did get two bolts of 1.49 flannel, an Ott light, some quilting tools (gotta love tools and gadgets!), thread, scrapbooking stuff, and some other things. Line was not bad at all, and I didn't make it in until a few minutes after 6:00 am.
> Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Leighanna wore her wrap dress that I made.



So CUTE!

I was at JoAnn's just before it opened.  There were more folks in line this year but they must have not been buying as much because the cutting lines and check out weren't bad.  I bought 3 yards of fleece, a TON of flannel, some Mickey fabric (with 50% off coupon), poly fill, 2 ott table lamps, an ott floor lamp, rotary cutting blades....it came to $200 (the floor lamp was 1/2 of that) but I "saved" almost $400.  I was back in my car at 7am. 

Off to go do some more sewing, try to figure out the AGD Vida, and PACK!!!!  Look at that ticker.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I need to go to Hancock's today and I am scared.


----------



## coteau_chick

I have a question for those of you who made rag quilts.  Did you use batting?  What tutorial did you use?  Any tips you wish you would have known ahead of time?  Thanks in advance for answering. I want to make one for my dd.  I was wondering if you really have to use batting.


----------



## tricia

For the rag quilt, depends on how heavy you want it.  I could see doing a baby one, or one for a small child without batting.  You could also just use another layer of flannel in between the 2 outside flannels.  That would make it a little heavier.  If you do this in a co-ordinating flannel I would cut it the same size as my squares, if in one that does not match I would do it 1 - 2" smaller each way.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

OY!!  I really want to go to Jo-Anns, but I'm sure everything is pretty picked over by now being that its now nearly 430pm...plus I'm having a PJ day because I camped out at Wal-fart from midnight to 5am!  I know, I'm crazy, but I saved a TON of money on toys.  Gotta love price matching

I went there at midnight with the intention of price matching the TRU midnight ad, and when I saw they had up-wrapped all of their door buster deals I decided to spend the night


----------



## livndisney

OK, I gave into temptation and went to Joanns's. I spent 30.00 and SAVED 109 (Love that part LOL). I bought flannel. I had a weak moment and went crazy on FLANNEL! Some lady walked up to me and told me she was going to follow me around since she wanted the fabric I had in my hand. LOL. I had to tell her I was buying it all. My DD wants us to have matching Pj's so for 1.49 a yard-we can match . I have the frist two pairs of dolls Pj's done only 800 more


----------



## Diz-Mommy

livndisney said:


> OK, I gave into temptation and went to Joanns's. I spent 30.00 and SAVED 109 (Love that part LOL). I bought flannel. I had a weak moment and went crazy on FLANNEL! Some lady walked up to me and told me she was going to follow me around since she wanted the fabric I had in my hand. LOL. I had to tell her I was buying it all. My DD wants us to have matching Pj's so for 1.49 a yard-we can match . I have the frist two pairs of dolls Pj's done only 800 more



You're tempting me, but I so don't want to change out of my PJs today Sounds like fun!!  I had people stalking me and my cart at Wal-fart last night too  I scored the last Handy Manny workbench and folks were drooling over it.  The best part was I had the K-mart add for a FREE talking tool box with purchase My boys want to play with it every time we pass it at Target, so I think they are going to love it.  Have fun making your PJs!!


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-Mommy said:


> OY!!  I really want to go to Jo-Anns, but I'm sure everything is pretty picked over by now being that its now nearly 430pm...plus I'm having a PJ day because I camped out at Wal-fart from midnight to 5am!  I know, I'm crazy, but I saved a TON of money on toys.  Gotta love price matching
> 
> I went there at midnight with the intention of price matching the TRU midnight ad, and when I saw they had up-wrapped all of their door buster deals I decided to spend the night



You to..... So did DD and I.  We went to TRU and it was wrapped around the building and they were only going to let 25 in at a time.  We loaded back up and headed to WM.  Normally all the early bird deals are wrapped and sealed and they won't open them until 5.  Our's let us pick everything up and we had everything in our buggies by 2.  Then it was time to sit and wait to check out at 5, so we spent the night at WM too.  We walked out of there at exactly 5:00am.  After several more stops we made it home about 9 and headed to bed for a nap.  Needless to say we will be going to bed early tonight.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone. I hope everyone had fun shopping today. I ran out, but only came home with a few things..I spent the day sewing..sorry for all of the pictures..the Santa dress is for Lexie when she sees Santa this year, Ireland will have something to match, but not a dress. Most likely a skirt. The Minnie, Mickey Vida we aren't keeping, but I love it. I don't think we will make it to Disney this year for Christmas.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. I hope everyone had fun shopping today. I ran out, but only came home with a few things..I spent the day sewing..sorry for all of the pictures..the Santa dress is for Lexie when she sees Santa this year, Ireland will have something to match, but not a dress. Most likely a skirt. The Minnie, Mickey Vida we aren't keeping, but I love it. I don't think we will make it to Disney this year for Christmas.



VERY NICE!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Here are the kids in their Turkey Day outfits!  I love Carla's A-Line pattern.  It is super easy.  I cheated a little and used some Stitch-Witchery to close it up. 




DD and I went to Kohl's but we didn't go until 11:30am.  I can't think straight past 9:00 pm so I don't go anywhere at midnight I am not ready to start my Christmas shopping but the kids needed some things.  I got them each a winter coat, two pairs of Levi's jeans for Ethan and two character shirts for a Birthday Gift all for only $135.  Not too bad considering one of the coats was OshKosh and the other was Columbia.  I also got $20 in Kohl's cash to spend later.


----------



## ireland_nicole

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. I hope everyone had fun shopping today. I ran out, but only came home with a few things..I spent the day sewing..sorry for all of the pictures..the Santa dress is for Lexie when she sees Santa this year, Ireland will have something to match, but not a dress. Most likely a skirt. The Minnie, Mickey Vida we aren't keeping, but I love it. I don't think we will make it to Disney this year for Christmas.



Love these!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Here are some pics of a few things I made before we went on our trip in October. . .I haven't had a chance to share these yet.
I added a Mickey Head and a name to a Store-bought blanket for DS's teacher





Blankets for New Babies















A little sweatshirt for the dog





An Elmo Simply Sweet Jumper for my niece who turned 1






Both of these are looking for a new home
I made this 101 Dalmatians jumper for our trip it is a size 8 but it was too big for DD










Then I made this one but DD didn't like it because it is a dress and she never wore it.  









Hopefully they can find a little girl who will love them...


----------



## Adi12982

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!

I made the baby a modified CarlaC A-line jumper (I printed the one for the AG doll and the 6 month size and made a pattern that was somewhere in between the two sizes).  I also left it open at the bottom instead of the side (and thus having to hand sew) and used bias tape on the bottom.

I'm soooo excited to have my very own model for the things I make!  This is the debut of my model in something I made  (In the past I had to wait for people to send me pictures of their kiddos after I gave them something I made). . . 

Here is what I made:









And here she is modeling it:











THANKS HEATHERSUE for your wonderful designs!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Adi12982 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I made the baby a modified CarlaC A-line jumper (I printed the one for the AG doll and the 6 month size and made a pattern that was somewhere in between the two sizes).  I also left it open at the bottom instead of the side (and thus having to hand sew) and used bias tape on the bottom.
> 
> I'm soooo excited to have my very own model for the things I make!  This is the debut of my model in something I made  (In the past I had to wait for people to send me pictures of their kiddos after I gave them something I made). . .
> 
> Here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is modeling it:



Dress, there's a dress?  WHat dress?  All I see is that adorable baby- oh, wait, yeah, the dress she's wearing is pretty darn cute;  I have to say Adi, unfortunatly no matter how cute your clothes are now, they're going to take second place to the model


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are some pics of a few things I made before we went on our trip in October. . .I haven't had a chance to share these yet.
> I added a Mickey Head and a name to a Store-bought blanket for DS's teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankets for New Babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sweatshirt for the dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Elmo Simply Sweet Jumper for my niece who turned 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are looking for a new home
> I made this 101 Dalmatians jumper for our trip it is a size 8 but it was too big for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this one but DD didn't like it because it is a dress and she never wore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they can find a little girl who will love them...



You've been busy!  Cute stuff!  I hope you find a loving home for the dalmation dress


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Dress, there's a dress?  WHat dress?  All I see is that adorable baby- oh, wait, yeah, the dress she's wearing is pretty darn cute;  I have to say Adi, unfortunatly no matter how cute your clothes are now, they're going to take second place to the model



It is a price I am very willing to pay!


----------



## Colleen27

I know I saw something about an autograph quilt on either this thread or the previous installment, but I can't seem to find it now. How would you set up the fabric for this so that the characters can sign it? What sort of marker works best? Any tips on fabric choice? I'm thinking we really don't need two autograph books/scrapbooks, since the girls will be together all the time, and I think an autograph quilt would be a fun momento from DD1's first trip.


----------



## dogodisney

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are the kids in their Turkey Day outfits!  I love Carla's A-Line pattern.  It is super easy.  I cheated a little and used some Stitch-Witchery to close it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I went to Kohl's but we didn't go until 11:30am.  I can't think straight past 9:00 pm so I don't go anywhere at midnight I am not ready to start my Christmas shopping but the kids needed some things.  I got them each a winter coat, two pairs of Levi's jeans for Ethan and two character shirts for a Birthday Gift all for only $135.  Not too bad considering one of the coats was OshKosh and the other was Columbia.  I also got $20 in Kohl's cash to spend later.



Those are cute outfits.

I was at Kohl's at the same time! I got some good deals too. 

I started shopping this morning at 3:30 and got done around 3:30 this afternoon. I'm exhausted.

The Dalmation and Elmo dresses are cute. The blankets are very nice. I love the dog coat.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Adi12982 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I made the baby a modified CarlaC A-line jumper (I printed the one for the AG doll and the 6 month size and made a pattern that was somewhere in between the two sizes).  I also left it open at the bottom instead of the side (and thus having to hand sew) and used bias tape on the bottom.
> 
> I'm soooo excited to have my very own model for the things I make!  This is the debut of my model in something I made  (In the past I had to wait for people to send me pictures of their kiddos after I gave them something I made). . .
> 
> Here is what I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is modeling it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HEATHERSUE for your wonderful designs!!!



SHE IS PRECIOUS!!  THAT'S IT!!  I'm asking Santa for a baby girl this year!!  It's no fair I don't have a little model, and well...boys shouldn't model dresses right? 

I hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving


----------



## emcreative

Here are a couple of my little Thanksgiving models! 





















I can't believe how many of you have Christmas stuff done already, I'm in awe of you!  I was hoping to pick up some flannel from Joannes online today...but I'm guessing it will be a few days before that site is back up.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Everybody!
I love everyone's creations!  They are all awesome.  And, that baby girl is just toooo cute.  What a precious little one!

I have a question...
I am machine emb on my futura and the bobbin string is showing just on the edge of the top stitching.  I have the tension set at "E" like the book told me to.  If I were to go up I would be at "2" and if I go down I would be at "4".
Should I go up or down to make this stop?

Thanks for any help you can provide me.

Oh, and I did something I never did before. Now, before you think "yay" - think "stupid".  I am floating fabric for the first time and while guiding the fabric I decided to pierce my finger on the edge.  Wow... talking about making your stuff pucker...   I didn't cuss, I didn't scream, I was just worried about getting blood on the jeans. lol ~ First time and hopefully the last. That was a bugger.


----------



## NiniMorris

Colleen27 said:


> I know I saw something about an autograph quilt on either this thread or the previous installment, but I can't seem to find it now. How would you set up the fabric for this so that the characters can sign it? What sort of marker works best? Any tips on fabric choice? I'm thinking we really don't need two autograph books/scrapbooks, since the girls will be together all the time, and I think an autograph quilt would be a fun momento from DD1's first trip.



I believe they put the autograph quilt stuff in the bookmarks...but if you can't find it...pm me.  I'll give you way more info than you ever thought possible!  I am addicted to these things....

Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

coteau_chick said:


> I have a question for those of you who made rag quilts.  Did you use batting?  What tutorial did you use?  Any tips you wish you would have known ahead of time?  Thanks in advance for answering. I want to make one for my dd.  I was wondering if you really have to use batting.


I've only ever made a doll size and I think I just used 2 layers of flannel-front & back but the woman in front of me at JoAnn's yesterday who bought 35 yards of white uses flannel as her middle layer.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. I hope everyone had fun shopping today. I ran out, but only came home with a few things..I spent the day sewing..sorry for all of the pictures..the Santa dress is for Lexie when she sees Santa this year, Ireland will have something to match, but not a dress. Most likely a skirt. The Minnie, Mickey Vida we aren't keeping, but I love it. I don't think we will make it to Disney this year for Christmas.


Everything is so cute!  I love how Mickey is extended up onto the bodice!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are the kids in their Turkey Day outfits!  I love Carla's A-Line pattern.  It is super easy.  I cheated a little and used some Stitch-Witchery to close it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I went to Kohl's but we didn't go until 11:30am.  I can't think straight past 9:00 pm so I don't go anywhere at midnight I am not ready to start my Christmas shopping but the kids needed some things.  I got them each a winter coat, two pairs of Levi's jeans for Ethan and two character shirts for a Birthday Gift all for only $135.  Not too bad considering one of the coats was OshKosh and the other was Columbia.  I also got $20 in Kohl's cash to spend later.


So cute!  Great deals at Kohl's.  I usually go there at 4am but I just bought a bunch of stuff there a couple of weeks ago so I skipped it this year.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are some pics of a few things I made before we went on our trip in October. . .I haven't had a chance to share these yet.
> I added a Mickey Head and a name to a Store-bought blanket for DS's teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankets for New Babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sweatshirt for the dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Elmo Simply Sweet Jumper for my niece who turned 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are looking for a new home
> I made this 101 Dalmatians jumper for our trip it is a size 8 but it was too big for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this one but DD didn't like it because it is a dress and she never wore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they can find a little girl who will love them...


Love everything!  My DD would love a Dalmation dress.  We are going to WDW to celebrate her 7th birthday in January.  I haven't been able to find enough Dalmation fabric to make her an entire dress out of it.  



Adi12982 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I made the baby a modified CarlaC A-line jumper (I printed the one for the AG doll and the 6 month size and made a pattern that was somewhere in between the two sizes).  I also left it open at the bottom instead of the side (and thus having to hand sew) and used bias tape on the bottom.
> 
> I'm soooo excited to have my very own model for the things I make!  This is the debut of my model in something I made  (In the past I had to wait for people to send me pictures of their kiddos after I gave them something I made). . .
> 
> And here she is modeling it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HEATHERSUE for your wonderful designs!!!


SO adorable!!!!  Great job resizing the pattern!  



Colleen27 said:


> I know I saw something about an autograph quilt on either this thread or the previous installment, but I can't seem to find it now. How would you set up the fabric for this so that the characters can sign it? What sort of marker works best? Any tips on fabric choice? I'm thinking we really don't need two autograph books/scrapbooks, since the girls will be together all the time, and I think an autograph quilt would be a fun momento from DD1's first trip.


here's the directions:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34380270&postcount=1570



emcreative said:


> Here are a couple of my little Thanksgiving models!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many of you have Christmas stuff done already, I'm in awe of you!  I was hoping to pick up some flannel from Joannes online today...but I'm guessing it will be a few days before that site is back up.


So cute!



Tweevil said:


> Oh, and I did something I never did before. Now, before you think "yay" - think "stupid".  I am floating fabric for the first time and while guiding the fabric I decided to pierce my finger on the edge.  Wow... talking about making your stuff pucker...   I didn't cuss, I didn't scream, I was just worried about getting blood on the jeans. lol ~ First time and hopefully the last. That was a bugger.


ouch!  I don't have an embroidery machine but I have caught my finger in my regular machine and always worry about bleeding on my project.


----------



## desparatelydisney

CastleCreations said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!  My favorite things I have seen in weeks!!!  Awesome!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

livndisney said:


> OK, I gave into temptation and went to Joanns's. I spent 30.00 and SAVED 109 (Love that part LOL). I bought flannel. I had a weak moment and went crazy on FLANNEL! Some lady walked up to me and told me she was going to follow me around since she wanted the fabric I had in my hand. LOL. I had to tell her I was buying it all. My DD wants us to have matching Pj's so for 1.49 a yard-we can match . I have the frist two pairs of dolls Pj's done only 800 more



Wow!  Good for you!

Does anyone else know where I can get cheap Christmas print flannel?  I need quite a bit to make our families pj's and I still can't get on Joann's website!!!  So frustrating!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Just loving everyone's recent projects!  And your precious newborn is too beautiful, Adi!  Hope everybody had a fun black friday.

I was bummed to not get the Cricut at walmart, but we got a tv (and weren't even looking to buy one, just couldn't pass it up!), so it was all good!

Mil leaves Sunday and then it is time to sew, sew, sew for Christmas!


----------



## coteau_chick

emcreative said:


> Here are a couple of my little Thanksgiving models!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many of you have Christmas stuff done already, I'm in awe of you!  I was hoping to pick up some flannel from Joannes online today...but I'm guessing it will be a few days before that site is back up.



How cute.  Did you make the petiskirt?  I was just wondering if any of you made one using Carla's tutorial on YCMT.


----------



## DawnM

Am I allowed to ask this?

I have been wanting to find a pattern to make these for 2 years now and can't find one.  Please don't tell me it is easy to make myself.....I have tried and still consider myself to be a beginner.

I see them for sale and think there must be a pattern somewhere!

Thanks!

http://shop.estherselegants.com/pro...B6E87D.qscstrfrnt04?productId=54&categoryId=5

Dawn


----------



## teresajoy

This is the Cinderella dress I made for Bella's Big Give. I used the Precious dress pattern and just made the neckline a little wider and put elastic in the sleeves instead of the band to make them poofier looking. And, I used Carla's peplum tutorial from her blog. 

I made the sisters, AJ and Kennedy, Drizella and Anastasia dresses, but didn't get a picture before I sent them out. They looked exactly like the ones I made for Arminda and Lydia though.






Sorry, I got lazy and put this in Picasa instead of Photobucket, so thumbnailing it won't work.
So, delete that one up there when you reply and leave this one:


----------



## squirrel

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are some pics of a few things I made before we went on our trip in October. . .I haven't had a chance to share these yet.
> 
> 
> Both of these are looking for a new home
> I made this 101 Dalmatians jumper for our trip it is a size 8 but it was too big for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this one but DD didn't like it because it is a dress and she never wore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they can find a little girl who will love them...



If you are still looking for a girl who loves Dalmations, I know my niece would love one of the dresses.


----------



## squirrel

Any Canadians know if there is any duty on fabric?  If so how much?

I'm heading down tomorrow to see if I can find some Disney prints, as there isn't much up here.


----------



## livndisney

DawnM said:


> Am I allowed to ask this?
> 
> I have been wanting to find a pattern to make these for 2 years now and can't find one.  Please don't tell me it is easy to make myself.....I have tried and still consider myself to be a beginner.
> 
> I see them for sale and think there must be a pattern somewhere!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://shop.estherselegants.com/pro...B6E87D.qscstrfrnt04?productId=54&categoryId=5
> 
> Dawn



I don't have a pattern, but I can tell you how we have made them in the past if you like. All you need is two squares of fabric (bandanas or fat squares work well), a spool of ribbon and fuseable fleece or batting. I can jot down the directions if you like just PM me.


----------



## DawnM

Where is your sewing table?  My husband and I are arguing over space!~  Apparently I am in his workout space.....ARGH!

Dawn


----------



## Adi12982

Diz-Mommy said:


> SHE IS PRECIOUS!!  THAT'S IT!!  I'm asking Santa for a baby girl this year!!  It's no fair I don't have a little model, and well...boys shouldn't model dresses right?
> 
> I hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving



  We asked Santa for a baby last year (well, we actually prayed about it) - and we got a baby girl this year - so ask away   Maybe he'll give in to what you want 



Tweevil said:


> Hi Everybody!
> I love everyone's creations!  They are all awesome.  And, that baby girl is just toooo cute.  What a precious little one!
> 
> I have a question...
> I am machine emb on my futura and the bobbin string is showing just on the edge of the top stitching.  I have the tension set at "E" like the book told me to.  If I were to go up I would be at "2" and if I go down I would be at "4".
> Should I go up or down to make this stop?


Thanks so much (on the compliment of the baby). 

I have a futura too - and I usually have the machine on E - but depending on the thread I change.  I would try to put it on 2 first - seems like it may have too much tension so it is pulling the bobbin thread up.  And of course if that doesn't work, then try it on 4.  I sit with it and pause it if things aren't going the way I want and adjust the tension then, and it usually works just great.  Although, I've not had many tension issues.




lovesdumbo said:


> SO adorable!!!!  Great job resizing the pattern!


Thank you


----------



## emcreative

coteau_chick said:


> How cute.  Did you make the petiskirt?  I was just wondering if any of you made one using Carla's tutorial on YCMT.



I didn't make the pettiskirt, I heard they are very very time consuming.  I got it from a fabulous lady here 



Adi12982 said:


> We asked Santa for a baby last year (well, we actually prayed about it) - and we got a baby girl this year - so ask away   Maybe he'll give in to what you want



We prayed for a son...and got two.  I guess I need to be a bit more careful, that prayer can be a very powerful thing!  



DawnM said:


> Where is your sewing table?  My husband and I are arguing over space!~  Apparently I am in his workout space.....ARGH!
> 
> Dawn



Dawn, I don't have a sewing table.  I have my machines on an extra dining room counter, my fabrics and stuff in the cabinet underneath.  I have to sew on the dining table!


----------



## Colleen27

DawnM said:


> Where is your sewing table?  My husband and I are arguing over space!~  Apparently I am in his workout space.....ARGH!



Mine is the dining room table, which raises a whole different set of issues with DH, who seems to expect I should keep the space tidy!  



Adi12982 said:


> We asked Santa for a baby last year (well, we actually prayed about it) - and we got a baby girl this year - so ask away   Maybe he'll give in to what you want



Yeah, you have to be careful with that; Santa has a way of making things happen. DS asked for a baby sister when he was 3 and DH & I were SO not ready to think about adding to our family yet, but sure enough I got that positive test just before Christmas.


----------



## DawnM

You guys are making me feel better.  My sewing machine is in the basement right now but my husband has had that area blocked off for almost a year and I haven't pushed it so I haven't sewn.

I really want to get access to it again and he is nowhere near finished with the basement so I am making room in the spare bedroom and guests will just have to deal with it!  

Dawn


----------



## 2cutekidz

DawnM said:


> Where is your sewing table?  My husband and I are arguing over space!~  Apparently I am in his workout space.....ARGH!
> 
> Dawn




My sewing area is in the basement too.  My cutting table is our pool table   Almost a perfect cutting table, nothing rolls off it and it's huge - just a little to low to the ground.


----------



## Colleen27

DawnM said:


> You guys are making me feel better.  My sewing machine is in the basement right now but my husband has had that area blocked off for almost a year and I haven't pushed it so I haven't sewn.
> 
> I really want to get access to it again and he is nowhere near finished with the basement so I am making room in the spare bedroom and guests will just have to deal with it!



If we had a spare bedroom, I'd be doing the same. It is funny, we bought this house to have more space, and it is twice as big as our old house. But what has that space become? Both of my big kids have playrooms, DS11's in the basement so he can practice guitar without disturbing anyone, DD8's in the walkable part of our attic. DH has a basement workshop. I have a seed starting area in the basement. We have an office for the computers. But my sewing stuff is smack in the middle of the dining room, because to put it in any of the extra space would have put it too far from the main living areas for me to sew and supervise DD15mo at the same time.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

dogodisney said:


> Those are cute outfits.
> 
> I was at Kohl's at the same time! I got some good deals too.
> 
> I started shopping this morning at 3:30 and got done around 3:30 this afternoon. I'm exhausted.
> 
> The Dalmation and Elmo dresses are cute. The blankets are very nice. I love the dog coat.


You were there at the same time!  That's so cool.  We didn't think it was too crowded.  Wow 12 hours of shopping!  Does that mean you are done?


Tweevil said:


> Hi Everybody!
> I love everyone's creations!  They are all awesome.  And, that baby girl is just toooo cute.  What a precious little one!
> 
> I have a question...
> I am machine emb on my futura and the bobbin string is showing just on the edge of the top stitching.  I have the tension set at "E" like the book told me to.  If I were to go up I would be at "2" and if I go down I would be at "4".
> Should I go up or down to make this stop?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide me.
> 
> Oh, and I did something I never did before. Now, before you think "yay" - think "stupid".  I am floating fabric for the first time and while guiding the fabric I decided to pierce my finger on the edge.  Wow... talking about making your stuff pucker...   I didn't cuss, I didn't scream, I was just worried about getting blood on the jeans. lol ~ First time and hopefully the last. That was a bugger.


I was having the same issue.  Turn it down to a 2 and see if that helps.  I also find that the really tiny bobbin thread from Sulky shows but if I use Gutterman thread in the bobbin that works better.  I was so frustrated I wrote Singer an Email this is what they wrote back. . .
Thank you for contacting Singer.

Depending on how severe the bobbin thread is showing there are a few
things that you can try at home before resorting to having the machine
serviced.  

First is this a new issue?  If it just started then it could be that the
machine might need to be cleaned.  You could have a small piece of lint
or thread in the bobbin case tension.  Remove the bobbin case and using
a piece of thread "Floss" out the tension, pulling the thread out
several times.

If the bobbin thread showing is mild, try wrapping the bobbin thread
around the tensioner button 2x's when winding your next bobbin.  This
will place slightly more tension on the bobbin fill.  You also can lower
the needle tension from the 'E' to 2.

On some patterns using the 'Speed Limiter' in the Navigator before
sending the block can help with tension issues or difficult threads like
metallic's.

If these minor changes aren't enough, set the tension back to 'E' and
then remove the embroidery unit.  You can make small adjustments to the
bobbin case tension.  

In the front side of the free arm, just below the throat plate you
should see a small rectangle.  Use your smallest screen driver and
tighten the bobbin case tension 1/2 turn.  Do a test sew out.  We would
not recommend tightening more than 2 full turns as this could cause the
tension to be too tight for standard sewing, resulting in puckering of
seams.

If these tips do not help to resolve the issue, then you may need to
have the machine serviced and have the top tension adjusted.

We do have a Service Center in Atlanta.  See electronic service center
list attached.

Sincerely,

Singer Consumer Affairs
1-800-474-6437

I did end up tightening the bobbin tension just a tiny bit (about 1/4 a turn) and that helped tremendously!

I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Colleen27 said:


> Yeah, you have to be careful with that; Santa has a way of making things happen. DS asked for a baby sister when he was 3 and DH & I were SO not ready to think about adding to our family yet, but sure enough I got that positive test just before Christmas.



DH asked me what I wanted for Christmas. . .
I said a baby or a tv for the kitchen.

He said what kind of tv??

Now I know I need to ask Santa


----------



## mom2rtk

Colleen27 said:


> Mine is the dining room table, which raises a whole different set of issues with DH, who seems to expect I should keep the space tidy!



Now THAT's just CRAZY talk!  This from the person who is currently working hard to clear out the corner of the living room of bins of fabric. Those crazy kids and husband have some crazy notion of putting up a 
Christmas tree!

On the up side.... I'm finding fabric I haven't seen in years!


----------



## teresajoy

DawnM said:


> Where is your sewing table?  My husband and I are arguing over space!~  Apparently I am in his workout space.....ARGH!
> 
> Dawn


My dining room table. 



DawnM said:


> You guys are making me feel better.  My sewing machine is in the basement right now but my husband has had that area blocked off for almost a year and I haven't pushed it so I haven't sewn.
> 
> I really want to get access to it again and he is nowhere near finished with the basement so I am making room in the spare bedroom and guests will just have to deal with it!
> 
> Dawn



Wow, a spare bedroom? What are you doing sewing in the basement! 


Cibahwewah said:


> Thanks!  That dress came out great, even if your model was a little pouty.  I know all about pouty models.
> 
> I found princess 3-D jibbitz on crocs.com today.  I bought them to coordinate princess dresses with crocs.  Which, I know, probably will look ugly anyway, but those princess shoes are just not made for walking at all...plus DD walks funny in them anyway b/c they are heels.  Three-year-olds (and little girls in general) shouldn't wear heels anyway--too much risk of sprained ankles.
> 
> I have one year from tomorrow to make customs for our trip.  Yea!!! I'm excited already.



Thanks! 
I like the coordinating princess Jibbitz idea! I am a big fan of Crocs. They are so comfy! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are the kids in their Turkey Day outfits!  I love Carla's A-Line pattern.  It is super easy.  I cheated a little and used some Stitch-Witchery to close it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I went to Kohl's but we didn't go until 11:30am.  I can't think straight past 9:00 pm so I don't go anywhere at midnight I am not ready to start my Christmas shopping but the kids needed some things.  I got them each a winter coat, two pairs of Levi's jeans for Ethan and two character shirts for a Birthday Gift all for only $135.  Not too bad considering one of the coats was OshKosh and the other was Columbia.  I also got $20 in Kohl's cash to spend later.



The look so cute!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Here are some pics of a few things I made before we went on our trip in October. . .I haven't had a chance to share these yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sweatshirt for the dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Elmo Simply Sweet Jumper for my niece who turned 1



That is a whole lot of cuteness going on there!!!! 



Adi12982 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
> 
> I made the baby a modified CarlaC A-line jumper (I printed the one for the AG doll and the 6 month size and made a pattern that was somewhere in between the two sizes).  I also left it open at the bottom instead of the side (and thus having to hand sew) and used bias tape on the bottom.
> 
> I'm soooo excited to have my very own model for the things I make!  This is the debut of my model in something I made  (In the past I had to wait for people to send me pictures of their kiddos after I gave them something I made). . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HEATHERSUE for your wonderful designs!!!


Oh my goodness!!! That is just cute on so many levels!





emcreative said:


> Here are a couple of my little Thanksgiving models!



Awwww!!! Hannah looks great in the black petti and top! 


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> DH asked me what I wanted for Christmas. . .
> I said a baby or a tv for the kitchen.
> 
> He said what kind of tv??
> 
> Now I know I need to ask Santa



That is too funny!


----------



## rie'smom

I've been at WDW and didn't know if y'all saw the* free* pettiskirt instructions from you can make this. Here they are if you're interested:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...ow-to-Make-a-Pettiskirt-Child-Dolly-Sizes.htm


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Here are a couple of my little Thanksgiving models!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how many of you have Christmas stuff done already, I'm in awe of you!  I was hoping to pick up some flannel from Joannes online today...but I'm guessing it will be a few days before that site is back up.



So cute!  I can't believe how big Ryker is getting!  Love Hannah in her petti!



teresajoy said:


> This is the Cinderella dress I made for Bella's Big Give. I used the Precious dress pattern and just made the neckline a little wider and put elastic in the sleeves instead of the band to make them poofier looking. And, I used Carla's peplum tutorial from her blog.
> 
> I made the sisters, AJ and Kennedy, Drizella and Anastasia dresses, but didn't get a picture before I sent them out. They looked exactly like the ones I made for Arminda and Lydia though.


Beautiful!


My sewing space is the guest room; it used to be a corner, but it's slowly taking over.

Well, the weekend was a marathon, I had a light schedule, but had to work a little both Thursday and Friday; got some great deals, though: cricut expression and $79 blue ray player at Walmart, 3 $28 cricut cartridges at Joanns, finished up the kids( got them Mp3 players 4g w/ video for $19), new luggage for my DH (he travels a lot for work, and is obsessed w/ luggage; especially for business travel). Plus got him 4 nice pairs of chinos at Macy's for $14 each.  Now I just have to find time to finish decorating the house and get my sewing caught up; have the Tiana dress sewn, just working on the flower embellishment.; still have Santa outfits, Christmas eve vest for DS; pjs, an apron for one of the volunteers at the riding center who's going home next week sad1  and DS's frog shirt.  Plus I'm in a flare from doing too much this week, but at least it's not boring


----------



## adoptionmomma4

2cutekidz said:


> My sewing area is in the basement too.  My cutting table is our pool table   Almost a perfect cutting table, nothing rolls off it and it's huge - just a little to low to the ground.



My sewing room is in the basement and I use the pool table as a cutting table as well.  However DH is a little upset with me since someone used my rottery cutter and sliced the felt.   At least it wasnt a finger though!  I am having it re-felted for Christmas.  Even though I have a nice room in the basement I hate sewing down here.  I always drag all of my stuff upstairs to the dining room table.  I don't like to be alone all day and it feels like a cave since there are no windows.


----------



## GoofyG

My little boy is interested in the potty.  

I was wondering about moving him to cloth diapers during the day to help him notice the difference.  He will sit on the potty.  Mind you I will NOT be doing this till after we get back from Disney.

I was wondering what cloth diapers people use?


----------



## Tweevil

Thank you Thank you for the help with the bobbin thread!  I got it to stop showing topside.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## GoofyG

OK, I know I've asked before.  I'm having such a hard time needing to move my baby boy into a BIG BOY room.  I did go out an bought Navy Blue curtains.  (I can get Chocolate if need to)

I was trying to decide on color for the wall.  Modes of transportation is the room, because this BOY loves wheels.     Someone said Kahki, but I like color.  So do I go with a lighter blue to go with the navy curtains, or green, or do the kahki?
  (his furniture is oak)



Also, my girls room is a torquoise color green.  I'm wanting to paint their room pink.  Like what Araeyah had, and now attikus is in.  lol

Would 2 walls with the green, and then do the other 2 pink.  Look ok, or should I go all pink?  The 2 with the green have doors on them. One wall is all closet!  I will accent with purple.  Their furniture is white.  I'm about to move miss Ellarie out of her full size bed into a twin.  I think they need more floor space right now, then move the full back in later.  Araeyah is already in a twin.  (they have the old Master bedroom)

Ideas, I'm horrible with decorating their rooms.  UGH


----------



## NiniMorris

adoptionmomma4 said:


> My sewing room is in the basement and I use the pool table as a cutting table as well.  However DH is a little upset with me since someone used my rottery cutter and sliced the felt.   At least it wasnt a finger though!  I am having it re-felted for Christmas.  Even though I have a nice room in the basement I hate sewing down here.  I always drag all of my stuff upstairs to the dining room table.  I don't like to be alone all day and it feels like a cave since there are no windows.



My sewing room is in the upstairs bonus room, but after the first of the year it is moving into the basement apartment.  The main sewing room will be 25 x 17, with two other rooms for the kids to use as playrooms while I work.  A large bathroom and a full size kitchen!  The part I can't wait for is the extra wall space and all those beautiful windows!  One long wall is covered with them!  It was designed with my Mom in mind and she had to have lots and lots of windows.  Right now my room is taken up with a 12 foot quilting machine.  When you have low sloped ceilings it is hard to walk around with an elephant in the room!!!

To everyone who sews at  the kitchen or dining room table...been there; done that!  Hubby has this thing about not sharing his plate with pins...what's up with that!!!  

Nini


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Hello Disboutiquers!  I come in here every week or so and drool over your creations, wishing I had the sewing gene...but alas I do not.  I was wondering if any of you would consider making a jumper or two for my dd for our next trip (Sept. 2010).  I have looked on ebay, but she is 9 and wearing too large of a size for most of them.  Besides, your designs are MUCH better!  You should all sell your things!  I'm sure money and things like this are not allowed to be discussed on the DIS, so if anyone is interested, can you PM or email me?? -Karen


----------



## karebear1

luvinyou said:


> Just the QUEEN I was looking for!  Do you have any new smokin' deals for the Cricut?  I bought the machine and a couple cartridges, and now need more!



Sorry it took so long to answer this!   Did you see the GREAT sale their having at Joanns?? In store and online- check it out:

http://www.joanns.com/joann/catalog...ies&subCatName=die+cut+machines+&+accessories


----------



## NiniMorris

Argh!  My daughter is getting a Kindell for her birthday next Friday....and wants me to make a bag to carry it in.  She is obsessed with books and always carries them in a bag.  She is getting the Kindell and is ordering a book cover...now she wants a bag to carry it in.  

I know the dimensions I need the bag to be... 8 1/2 x 5 1/2.  She loves lady bugs and I have some appliqued lady bug squares I got for that auction site years ago.  The problem is the size of the squares.  Four of them sewed together will give me a finished square of 10 inches.  Too big.  (she also wants a side pocket for it as well!)

Know of any good patterns for this sort of thing?  Anyone got any ideas?  For some reason my mind is having trouble wrapping itself around the whole concept.  I've made bags before, so I'm not sure what is wrong with me on this one!

And while I did manage to finish a quilt for a shower gift next week, I am woefully behind on my Christmas sewing!  Anybody got any extra time they aren't using?  I'm sure I could find a way to make it my own!!!!


Nini


----------



## DawnM

Not really "spare" I guess.  There is a queen size bed in there and I typically end up in that room 90% of the time as my husband tosses and turns in his sleep and I NEED SLEEP!

So, I really should say it is MY bedroom......but we aren't having marriage issues......we just need sleep!

Oh, and he says I snore, I am sure I do not! 

Dawn



teresajoy said:


> My dining room table.
> 
> Wow, a spare bedroom? What are you doing sewing in the basement!


----------



## DawnM

This is us too!  We moved from CA to NC and now have a house MORE than 2 times the size, but for some reason we have filled it up pretty quickly!

What I have noticed is that we don't have that many more rooms (except an added bedroom and a basement) but the rooms are just bigger........

Dawn



Colleen27 said:


> If we had a spare bedroom, I'd be doing the same. It is funny, we bought this house to have more space, and it is twice as big as our old house. But what has that space become? Both of my big kids have playrooms, DS11's in the basement so he can practice guitar without disturbing anyone, DD8's in the walkable part of our attic. DH has a basement workshop. I have a seed starting area in the basement. We have an office for the computers. But my sewing stuff is smack in the middle of the dining room, because to put it in any of the extra space would have put it too far from the main living areas for me to sew and supervise DD15mo at the same time.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Argh!  My daughter is getting a Kindell for her birthday next Friday....and wants me to make a bag to carry it in.  She is obsessed with books and always carries them in a bag.  She is getting the Kindell and is ordering a book cover...now she wants a bag to carry it in.
> 
> I know the dimensions I need the bag to be... 8 1/2 x 5 1/2.  She loves lady bugs and I have some appliqued lady bug squares I got for that auction site years ago.  The problem is the size of the squares.  Four of them sewed together will give me a finished square of 10 inches.  Too big.  (she also wants a side pocket for it as well!)
> 
> Know of any good patterns for this sort of thing?  Anyone got any ideas?  For some reason my mind is having trouble wrapping itself around the whole concept.  I've made bags before, so I'm not sure what is wrong with me on this one!
> 
> And while I did manage to finish a quilt for a shower gift next week, I am woefully behind on my Christmas sewing!  Anybody got any extra time they aren't using?  I'm sure I could find a way to make it my own!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini




Can you use 2 of the appliques, one front and back as the pocket, stitched down on a pretty co-ordinating fabric?  I've got a Kindle too, and love it.  We travel alot, and now I can carry as many books as I want, and it takes up less room than one paperback!  I've just got the plain black leather cover.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> Sorry it took so long to answer this!   Did you see the GREAT sale their having at Joanns?? In store and online- check it out:
> 
> http://www.joanns.com/joann/catalog...ies&subCatName=die+cut+machines+&+accessories



Ahhh...I was not going to get anything for myself...but I had to order the mickey cart...

Karen...you will love this...my dad has a friend that owns one of those sign companies...he is GIVING me scrapes...LARGE scrapes of vinyl and the he gave me a huge roll of transfer tape...enough to last me until the end of time!

Now my dad has me making signs for his truck and such...I may have to start charging him!


----------



## luvinyou

karebear1 said:


> Sorry it took so long to answer this!   Did you see the GREAT sale their having at Joanns?? In store and online- check it out:
> 
> http://www.joanns.com/joann/catalog...ies&subCatName=die+cut+machines+&+accessories



Thanks for the response!  I saw that, but they don't seem to ship to Canada


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> This is the Cinderella dress I made for Bella's Big Give. I used the Precious dress pattern and just made the neckline a little wider and put elastic in the sleeves instead of the band to make them poofier looking. And, I used Carla's peplum tutorial from her blog.
> 
> I made the sisters, AJ and Kennedy, Drizella and Anastasia dresses, but didn't get a picture before I sent them out. They looked exactly like the ones I made for Arminda and Lydia though.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got lazy and put this in Picasa instead of Photobucket, so thumbnailing it won't work.
> So, delete that one up there when you reply and leave this one:



So pretty!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I was not going to get anything for myself...but I had to order the mickey cart...
> 
> Karen...you will love this...my dad has a friend that owns one of those sign companies...he is GIVING me scrapes...LARGE scrapes of vinyl and the he gave me a huge roll of transfer tape...enough to last me until the end of time!
> 
> Now my dad has me making signs for his truck and such...I may have to start charging him!



How did you get on Joann's website?  I've been trying for 3 days!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Hello Disboutiquers!  I come in here every week or so and drool over your creations, wishing I had the sewing gene...but alas I do not.  I was wondering if any of you would consider making a jumper or two for my dd for our next trip (Sept. 2010).  I have looked on ebay, but she is 9 and wearing too large of a size for most of them.  Besides, your designs are MUCH better!  You should all sell your things!  I'm sure money and things like this are not allowed to be discussed on the DIS, so if anyone is interested, can you PM or email me?? -Karen




I have it on good authority that some sellers on those sites do make larger sizes, but just don't have them listed. You should find someone you like and email them to ask.  My DD is also 9 and still wearing customs, although not quite as frilly as the younger girls.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

mom2rtk said:


> I have it on good authority that some sellers on those sites do make larger sizes, but just don't have them listed. You should find someone you like and email them to ask.  My DD is also 9 and still wearing customs, although not quite as frilly as the younger girls.



Thank you!  I will see what they can do, she is the same way, wants custom, but no dresses, just shirts to wear with capris, etc.  BTW, I'm pretty sure I saw YOUR Drizella and Anastasia dresses on Ebay and they are beautiful!  I am trying to find a way to dress as Drizella for Halloween and MNSSHP but they don't make her dress!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

GoofyG said:


> OK, I know I've asked before.  I'm having such a hard time needing to move my baby boy into a BIG BOY room.  I did go out an bought Navy Blue curtains.  (I can get Chocolate if need to)
> 
> I was trying to decide on color for the wall.  Modes of transportation is the room, because this BOY loves wheels.     Someone said Kahki, but I like color.  So do I go with a lighter blue to go with the navy curtains, or green, or do the kahki?
> (his furniture is oak)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my girls room is a torquoise color green.  I'm wanting to paint their room pink.  Like what Araeyah had, and now attikus is in.  lol
> 
> Would 2 walls with the green, and then do the other 2 pink.  Look ok, or should I go all pink?  The 2 with the green have doors on them. One wall is all closet!  I will accent with purple.  Their furniture is white.  I'm about to move miss Ellarie out of her full size bed into a twin.  I think they need more floor space right now, then move the full back in later.  Araeyah is already in a twin.  (they have the old Master bedroom)
> 
> Ideas, I'm horrible with decorating their rooms.  UGH


For your little boys room I would do green because it is restful and because it is a color he can live with for a while.

For the girls I would do pink.  I don't really care for rooms with two different colored walls but that is just my opinion really so you can take it or leave it.  Pink with white furniture and purple accents sounds really pretty.  I think Purple and green go together well too and makes me think of Tinkerbell.


NiniMorris said:


> Argh!  My daughter is getting a Kindell for her birthday next Friday....and wants me to make a bag to carry it in.  She is obsessed with books and always carries them in a bag.  She is getting the Kindell and is ordering a book cover...now she wants a bag to carry it in.
> 
> I know the dimensions I need the bag to be... 8 1/2 x 5 1/2.  She loves lady bugs and I have some appliqued lady bug squares I got for that auction site years ago.  The problem is the size of the squares.  Four of them sewed together will give me a finished square of 10 inches.  Too big.  (she also wants a side pocket for it as well!)
> 
> Know of any good patterns for this sort of thing?  Anyone got any ideas?  For some reason my mind is having trouble wrapping itself around the whole concept.  I've made bags before, so I'm not sure what is wrong with me on this one!
> 
> And while I did manage to finish a quilt for a shower gift next week, I am woefully behind on my Christmas sewing!  Anybody got any extra time they aren't using?  I'm sure I could find a way to make it my own!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini


  There is a really cute Lady bug bag pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com

Did you find the Alabama Flannel you were looking for?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> This is the Cinderella dress I made for Bella's Big Give. I used the Precious dress pattern and just made the neckline a little wider and put elastic in the sleeves instead of the band to make them poofier looking. And, I used Carla's peplum tutorial from her blog.
> 
> I made the sisters, AJ and Kennedy, Drizella and Anastasia dresses, but didn't get a picture before I sent them out. They looked exactly like the ones I made for Arminda and Lydia though.



This dress is beautiful!! There is a picture of the girls wearing the dresses on their Pre-Trip Report!

They turned out beautiful Teresa!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34502396#post34502396


----------



## DawnM

You all are really making me want a GIRL!  Such cute things.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get on Joann's website?  I've been trying for 3 days!!!



ugh...I thought I had it ordered...I was doing it while typing here...it kicked me out and now the site is down!  UGH!  I really hope they get it back up becuase I want that cart!


----------



## NiniMorris

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> There is a really cute Lady bug bag pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com
> 
> Did you find the Alabama Flannel you were looking for?



Well, sitting in church services this morning, I was hit with some inspiration. (I usually get my inspiration when I am not thinking about my problem!)

I used one of the lady bug squares, added some borders and used it for the pocket.  Then I used a few inches of scraps to make the actual bag.  I decided to quilt it (my downfall!!!!  I started with the bag fabric 2 inches larger than I needed and after channel quilting it - it was just barely the right size!) Unfortunately, my serger took that time to act up...and now my seams aren't nice and pretty anymore.  I was going to add an inner bag to cover the seams and the handles, but it would have made it too  snug a fit!  So...I just tacked down the top (not at all professional looking!).  I'll enclose a gift certificate for another one after Christmas...when I have more time to work out the details!

I have taken a picture of the bag...but it is taking waaaaaaay too long to upload to photobucket today.  It will have to wait a day or two.

No...I never was able to find any Alabama flannel.  I was able to get a few yards of the cotton...so I guess they will have to make do with that.  I even had my daughter looking for the Alabama flannel while on her visit to Alabama over the weekend.(yes, I lied to her about the purpose of the fabric...told her I had a client that was looking for it)  She said everyone acted like she was crazy!

Now...only 8 wall hangings to complete today...snowmen for teachers gifts.  Guess I'd better actually get STARTED!!!

Nini


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Hi everyone - I have enjoyed looking at your beautiful creations.  I enjoy sewing, although I have not done much in the past few years.  Here's an Alice costume I sewed about 6 or 7 years ago.  Both of my girls have worn it a lot and I've had to resew the lace on a few times.  I'll try not to apologize for the blue bow since the thread rules say that I'm not allowed to 






I would love to know if there is a pattern available for the Ariel dress shown by mom2rtk in the following post:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29371172&postcount=3

Have a great day!


----------



## teresajoy

DawnM said:


> Not really "spare" I guess.  There is a queen size bed in there and I typically end up in that room 90% of the time as my husband tosses and turns in his sleep and I NEED SLEEP!
> 
> So, I really should say it is MY bedroom......but we aren't having marriage issues......we just need sleep!
> 
> Oh, and he says I snore, I am sure I do not!
> 
> Dawn



I understand! Maybe you should get a twin bed in there! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get on Joann's website?  I've been trying for 3 days!!!



I was wondering the same thing!  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> This dress is beautiful!! There is a picture of the girls wearing the dresses on their Pre-Trip Report!
> 
> They turned out beautiful Teresa!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34502396#post34502396



Thanks for the link!!!  Oh, they all look so cute in their gowns!!! 



PurpleTurtle said:


> Hi everyone - I have enjoyed looking at your beautiful creations.  I enjoy sewing, although I have not done much in the past few years.  Here's an Alice costume I sewed about 6 or 7 years ago.  Both of my girls have worn it a lot and I've had to resew the lace on a few times.  I'll try not to apologize for the blue bow since the thread rules say that I'm not allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know if there is a pattern available for the Ariel dress shown by mom2rtk in the following post:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29371172&postcount=3
> 
> Have a great day!




I love that Alice dress! It looks a lot like the one that I have for Lydia (made by Tom). I think it's gorgeous!! And, good for you not apologizing!!

As far as the Ariel dress, you might want to PM mom2rtk about that, I am guessing she might have made that up herself.


----------



## rie'smom

GoofyG said:


> OK, I know I've asked before.  I'm having such a hard time needing to move my baby boy into a BIG BOY room.  I did go out an bought Navy Blue curtains.  (I can get Chocolate if need to)
> 
> I was trying to decide on color for the wall.  Modes of transportation is the room, because this BOY loves wheels.     Someone said Kahki, but I like color.  So do I go with a lighter blue to go with the navy curtains, or green, or do the kahki?
> (his furniture is oak)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my girls room is a torquoise color green.  I'm wanting to paint their room pink.  Like what Araeyah had, and now attikus is in.  lol
> 
> Would 2 walls with the green, and then do the other 2 pink.  Look ok, or should I go all pink?  The 2 with the green have doors on them. One wall is all closet!  I will accent with purple.  Their furniture is white.  I'm about to move miss Ellarie out of her full size bed into a twin.  I think they need more floor space right now, then move the full back in later.  Araeyah is already in a twin.  (they have the old Master bedroom)
> 
> Ideas, I'm horrible with decorating their rooms.  UGH



I like green for your son's room.

For your daughters' room,  how about wainscoting the walls with pink at the top and green at the bottom. You could either put a chair rail or a border where the 2 colors meet. Or paint one of the colors at the top and use the other as a background color and stencil over it- like a picket fence or something.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Designing 17 Disney character shirts for the kids in Hunter's class.  Half way done.  Here is just a sample.  I wanted to keep it all simple and not have any one child more designed than other.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Well you get the general idea.  Only 11 more to make but I have all the clip art ready.  I have the shirts but not the ink to make them yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

PurpleTurtle said:


> Hi everyone - I have enjoyed looking at your beautiful creations.  I enjoy sewing, although I have not done much in the past few years.  Here's an Alice costume I sewed about 6 or 7 years ago.  Both of my girls have worn it a lot and I've had to resew the lace on a few times.  I'll try not to apologize for the blue bow since the thread rules say that I'm not allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know if there is a pattern available for the Ariel dress shown by mom2rtk in the following post:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29371172&postcount=3
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi and welcome aboard!

The Alice costume is lovely!

And I'm sorry to say there is no pattern for the Ariel land costume. But you can start with any basic princess type pattern and make the changes manually. Feel free to PM me if you have questions!

Best of luck!


----------



## NaeNae

HELP!!
Does anyone have any tips for hooping a size 18mo t-shirt onto a 5x7 hoop?  I can hoop it but I can't get the shirt out of the way when I turn the shirt wrong side out.  Usually that works but not this time, and of course I have several shirts to do for our trip for DGS1.


----------



## emcreative

NaeNae said:


> HELP!!
> Does anyone have any tips for hooping a size 18mo t-shirt onto a 5x7 hoop?  I can hoop it but I can't get the shirt out of the way when I turn the shirt wrong side out.  Usually that works but not this time, and of course I have several shirts to do for our trip for DGS1.



I have had that problem with Ferb's shirts...I get them flipped, but when I move the top of the shirt out of the way, the bottom of the shirt rides up.

If I don't have the room to pin it out of the way, I have actually just sat there and adjusted the part of the shirt hanging over the hoop in relation to where the machine is stitching.

Sorry I don't have a better answer


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That is just cute on so many levels!


Thank you!!



emcreative said:


> I have had that problem with Ferb's shirts...I get them flipped, but when I move the top of the shirt out of the way, the bottom of the shirt rides up.
> 
> If I don't have the room to pin it out of the way, I have actually just sat there and adjusted the part of the shirt hanging over the hoop in relation to where the machine is stitching.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a better answer


That is exactly how I do it too - babysit and get the fabric out of the way as it sews ;o)


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm sure there is a rule somewhere about buying the basics when they are on sale.... Joann's had thread on sale for 50% off on Friday.  I managed to purchase over $200 worth of fabrics, notions, batting and the like.  

Why did I not get any WHITE thread?

I am half way through with snowman #4 (out of 8) when I ran out of white thread!  I have every color imaginable...but no white.  How do you think a snowman would look with a red thread...or maybe yellow!

My goal was to have them appliqued and partially quilted today.  Don't see that happening.  I wonder if anything good is on TV...


Nini


----------



## Cibahwewah

GoofyG said:


> OK, I know I've asked before.  I'm having such a hard time needing to move my baby boy into a BIG BOY room.  I did go out an bought Navy Blue curtains.  (I can get Chocolate if need to)
> 
> I was trying to decide on color for the wall.  Modes of transportation is the room, because this BOY loves wheels.     Someone said Kahki, but I like color.  So do I go with a lighter blue to go with the navy curtains, or green, or do the kahki?
> (his furniture is oak)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my girls room is a torquoise color green.  I'm wanting to paint their room pink.  Like what Araeyah had, and now attikus is in.  lol
> 
> Would 2 walls with the green, and then do the other 2 pink.  Look ok, or should I go all pink?  The 2 with the green have doors on them. One wall is all closet!  I will accent with purple.  Their furniture is white.  I'm about to move miss Ellarie out of her full size bed into a twin.  I think they need more floor space right now, then move the full back in later.  Araeyah is already in a twin.  (they have the old Master bedroom)
> 
> Ideas, I'm horrible with decorating their rooms.  UGH



Olive Kids has a cute bedspread with matching sheets and shams and Wallies (removable wallpaper appliques) in a transportation theme--it's what I used for my little boy's room.


On another note: I finally got my order done on Joann.com this morning (6am), but it never applied the coupon code to my order, so I overpaid $8.
 I've never tried so long to put an order through on a website.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I'm sure there is a rule somewhere about buying the basics when they are on sale.... Joann's had thread on sale for 50% off on Friday.  I managed to purchase over $200 worth of fabrics, notions, batting and the like.
> 
> Why did I not get any WHITE thread?
> 
> I am half way through with snowman #4 (out of 8) when I ran out of white thread!  I have every color imaginable...but no white.  How do you think a snowman would look with a red thread...or maybe yellow!
> 
> My goal was to have them appliqued and partially quilted today.  Don't see that happening.  I wonder if anything good is on TV...
> 
> 
> Nini



I would go with the yellow!!!


----------



## emcreative

Nini, are you stitching the whole snowman, or just doing the applique outline (using white fabric)?  If it's just the outline, can you do it in black?


----------



## woodkins

teresajoy said:


> I would go with the yellow!!!



Didn't your mother ever tell you to watch out for yellow snow


----------



## GoofyG

So my SPOILED 5yr old wants a Jonas Brothers CD for Christmas.  Any ideas which one would be better.  I already got her the Miley CD.  SC is bringing her an MP3 player, so I want to download the songs before, and stick the CD's with it too.  The spoiled little girl asked for hamsters (zhu zhu's), Jonas Brothers CD, Nintendo DS, and MP3 player now that she is playing with mine.  I told her she probably won't get everything because she is still young.  That little stinker so far is getting all of them.  (Not everything will be from me, some is from family too)  Now the hamsters are for both girls.  (2 for each girl)  She did want the little ball that went with it, but haven't found one yet.  the only other thing is she wanted an I spy game for the computer.  I haven't found one, she plays it at school.  SO I was going to talk to her teachers.

If anyone has ideas on Music for the 5yr old, please send them my way.  Thanks!


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Argh!  My daughter is getting a Kindell for her birthday next Friday....and wants me to make a bag to carry it in.  She is obsessed with books and always carries them in a bag.  She is getting the Kindell and is ordering a book cover...now she wants a bag to carry it in.
> 
> I know the dimensions I need the bag to be... 8 1/2 x 5 1/2.  She loves lady bugs and I have some appliqued lady bug squares I got for that auction site years ago.  The problem is the size of the squares.  Four of them sewed together will give me a finished square of 10 inches.  Too big.  (she also wants a side pocket for it as well!)
> 
> Know of any good patterns for this sort of thing?  Anyone got any ideas?  For some reason my mind is having trouble wrapping itself around the whole concept.  I've made bags before, so I'm not sure what is wrong with me on this one!
> 
> And while I did manage to finish a quilt for a shower gift next week, I am woefully behind on my Christmas sewing!  Anybody got any extra time they aren't using?  I'm sure I could find a way to make it my own!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



I have this bookmarked - not sure if it will help or not, but it sure is cute!  Maybe you can use the dimensions?

http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/05/bookkeeper.html


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I hope Peach likes this and perhaps you could put it on a shirt for her.


----------



## NiniMorris

Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.  

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



I'll be praying. This is just so so sad.


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini




They and your whole church family have our prayers.  We've lit a candle for them.


----------



## rie'smom

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



They are in my prayers.


----------



## NaeNae

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Oh how terrible.  I will keep everyone in my prayers.  This is such a bad time to loose someone, especially a child.


----------



## Tweevil

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Oh my goodness...  I am sending white light and blessing to everyone there.  So sad, be strong for them.  I am also lighting a candle as well.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini





I am so sorry Thoughts and prayers being sent.


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



I'm praying!  So sad!


----------



## desparatelydisney

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



How terribly sad.  Prayers said.


----------



## twob4him

Cibahwewah said:


> Olive Kids has a cute bedspread with matching sheets and shams and Wallies (removable wallpaper appliques) in a transportation theme--it's what I used for my little boy's room.
> 
> 
> On another note: I finally got my order done on Joann.com this morning (6am), but it never applied the coupon code to my order, so I overpaid $8.
> I've never tried so long to put an order through on a website.


You are lucky just to get your order in...I've been trying since Friday!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Gosh...so tragic! Prayers being said...stuff like this never makes sense.


----------



## Adi12982

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini


How terribly tragic and sad.  Prayers will be said.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Well, sitting in church services this morning, I was hit with some inspiration. (I usually get my inspiration when I am not thinking about my problem!)
> 
> I used one of the lady bug squares, added some borders and used it for the pocket.  Then I used a few inches of scraps to make the actual bag.  I decided to quilt it (my downfall!!!!  I started with the bag fabric 2 inches larger than I needed and after channel quilting it - it was just barely the right size!) Unfortunately, my serger took that time to act up...and now my seams aren't nice and pretty anymore.  I was going to add an inner bag to cover the seams and the handles, but it would have made it too  snug a fit!  So...I just tacked down the top (not at all professional looking!).  I'll enclose a gift certificate for another one after Christmas...when I have more time to work out the details!
> 
> I have taken a picture of the bag...but it is taking waaaaaaay too long to upload to photobucket today.  It will have to wait a day or two.
> 
> No...I never was able to find any Alabama flannel.  I was able to get a few yards of the cotton...so I guess they will have to make do with that.  I even had my daughter looking for the Alabama flannel while on her visit to Alabama over the weekend.(yes, I lied to her about the purpose of the fabric...told her I had a client that was looking for it)  She said everyone acted like she was crazy!
> 
> Now...only 8 wall hangings to complete today...snowmen for teachers gifts.  Guess I'd better actually get STARTED!!!
> 
> Nini



I bet it's a lot better than you think; I can't wait to see it!



PurpleTurtle said:


> Hi everyone - I have enjoyed looking at your beautiful creations.  I enjoy sewing, although I have not done much in the past few years.  Here's an Alice costume I sewed about 6 or 7 years ago.  Both of my girls have worn it a lot and I've had to resew the lace on a few times.  I'll try not to apologize for the blue bow since the thread rules say that I'm not allowed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know if there is a pattern available for the Ariel dress shown by mom2rtk in the following post:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29371172&postcount=3
> 
> Have a great day!


Cute! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Designing 17 Disney character shirts for the kids in Hunter's class.  Half way done.  Here is just a sample.  I wanted to keep it all simple and not have any one child more designed than other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you get the general idea.  Only 11 more to make but I have all the clip art ready.  I have the shirts but not the ink to make them yet.


Those are going to be great!


NaeNae said:


> HELP!!
> Does anyone have any tips for hooping a size 18mo t-shirt onto a 5x7 hoop?  I can hoop it but I can't get the shirt out of the way when I turn the shirt wrong side out.  Usually that works but not this time, and of course I have several shirts to do for our trip for DGS1.


I "float" the small sizes on top of hooped stabilizer.  I stickey spray (sulky) and then like the other ladies just push any overlap out of the way.  Time consuming but imho worth it.


MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope Peach likes this and perhaps you could put it on a shirt for her.



ummm, can I case that for my ASD princess?  Her fave color is pink and trust me, she totally has Tink's personality  (from Peter pan, not the new movies LOL)  If not, I understand, but it's totally perfect!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini


Oh no, what a tragedy for their family, and of course for your church family as well.  I'll be praying for all involved.


----------



## busy mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



I will be praying.  This is so sad.


----------



## woodkins

GoofyG said:


> So my SPOILED 5yr old wants a Jonas Brothers CD for Christmas.  Any ideas which one would be better.  I already got her the Miley CD.  SC is bringing her an MP3 player, so I want to download the songs before, and stick the CD's with it too.  The spoiled little girl asked for hamsters (zhu zhu's), Jonas Brothers CD, Nintendo DS, and MP3 player now that she is playing with mine.  I told her she probably won't get everything because she is still young.  That little stinker so far is getting all of them.  (Not everything will be from me, some is from family too)  Now the hamsters are for both girls.  (2 for each girl)  She did want the little ball that went with it, but haven't found one yet.  the only other thing is she wanted an I spy game for the computer.  I haven't found one, she plays it at school.  SO I was going to talk to her teachers.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on Music for the 5yr old, please send them my way.  Thanks!



My dd 7 is very into music and got an Ipod for her bday this summer. I was able to borrow lots of te music she was into from our local library and download it to the ipod in advance for her bday. They had Hannah, Miley, Jonas, Kidz Bop, Radio Disney etc. It was really easy & very affordable. I also liked that I could pick and choose the songs, she sometimes would only want 1 or 2 songs from an album which would be very costly to buy entire albums for 1 song.


----------



## woodkins

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



That is just hearbreaking...we will be praying for the family.


----------



## kstgelais4

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Oh my! They are in my prayers!


----------



## billwendy

Nini - will be praying for your youth Pastor and his wife and family - so sad about their little one - keep us updated so I can keep praying.....


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

The Moonk's Mom said:


> ugh...I thought I had it ordered...I was doing it while typing here...it kicked me out and now the site is down!  UGH!  I really hope they get it back up becuase I want that cart!



Which one are you after?  I am getting really frustrated!  I have been trying to get on there for 3 days to get some flannel!  By the time I get on there it will be gone!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



This is just awful!  My DH and I will pray for them as well!


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Sending prayers!


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris -
That is so horrible.  I will be praying!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry for their loss.  I will be praying for them to heal.  This is such a tragedy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I bought the emma pattern on YCMT tonight- can never resist a sale, coupon code and gift w/ purchase LOL.  I remember Lisa Zoe doing a tute on how to close the back and I thought I had saved it, but I can't find it in my files and I don't see it in the bookmarks, so I was wondering if maybe one of y'all had saved it?  I want to make at least one or two for DD for summer and our Disney trip, but would prefer the more modest closed back version.


----------



## GoofyG

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Prayers being said.  So heartbreaking!


----------



## GoofyG

woodkins said:


> My dd 7 is very into music and got an Ipod for her bday this summer. I was able to borrow lots of te music she was into from our local library and download it to the ipod in advance for her bday. They had Hannah, Miley, Jonas, Kidz Bop, Radio Disney etc. It was really easy & very affordable. I also liked that I could pick and choose the songs, she sometimes would only want 1 or 2 songs from an album which would be very costly to buy entire albums for 1 song.



Great Idea!  Thanks, I will be checking that out.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I bought the emma pattern on YCMT tonight- can never resist a sale, coupon code and gift w/ purchase LOL.  I remember Lisa Zoe doing a tute on how to close the back and I thought I had saved it, but I can't find it in my files and I don't see it in the bookmarks, so I was wondering if maybe one of y'all had saved it?  I want to make at least one or two for DD for summer and our Disney trip, but would prefer the more modest closed back version.



sale? coupon code? Care to share?


----------



## ireland_nicole

livndisney said:


> sale? coupon code? Care to share?



Yep!  Somebody posted it, but it was possible to miss.  The code was on the YCMT blog; the loves me knot handbag is on sale for $5.00, the duet apron is free w/ $15.00 purchase, and if you use the code DIYDEAL, you get $5.00 off a purchase of $25 or more.  Another great thing is that when I checked out, I got purchase points based on the full value, before the code

The "sale" runs through tomorrow.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini, I am so sorry!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I think I've finally gone off the deep end completely.  I have to make ADR's in a few days, and am in the middle of completely changing my itenerary around to squeeze in a Universal IOA day.  Is it because of the rides, theming etc. you might ask?  Well, sure, seeing the whole WWOHP thing is cool, but really, I just bought the most amazing fabric for Dr. Suess customs and the kids need somewhere to wear them.  How sad is that?  OTOH, these outfits are gonna look fab!  I can already see them in my head (where's the sewing smily when you need one?)


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I've finally gone off the deep end completely.  I have to make ADR's in a few days, and am in the middle of completely changing my itenerary around to squeeze in a Universal IOA day.  Is it because of the rides, theming etc. you might ask?  Well, sure, seeing the whole WWOHP thing is cool, but really, I just bought the most amazing fabric for Dr. Suess customs and the kids need somewhere to wear them.  How sad is that?  OTOH, these outfits are gonna look fab!  I can already see them in my head (where's the sewing smily when you need one?)



LOL!

I completely understand!

I'm so tempted to try to add a Universal Day for us as well!  How long are you going for (your entire trip)?  How will you do transport to/from Universal?  Oooh...and care to share your ADR plan?  Mine are a year away and I was just trying to figure them out!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I've finally gone off the deep end completely.  I have to make ADR's in a few days, and am in the middle of completely changing my itenerary around to squeeze in a Universal IOA day.  Is it because of the rides, theming etc. you might ask?  Well, sure, seeing the whole WWOHP thing is cool, but really, I just bought the most amazing fabric for Dr. Suess customs and the kids need somewhere to wear them.  How sad is that?  OTOH, these outfits are gonna look fab!  I can already see them in my head (where's the sewing smily when you need one?)




If it makes you feel any better, Suess Land is SO adorable and TONS of fun! It's been a while since we went, but do still remember how fun it was..... You will enjoy it immensely. The ability to wear customs is merely a bonus!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope Peach likes this and perhaps you could put it on a shirt for her.



That is so sweet April!



busy mommy said:


> .


Lydia saw your ticker while I was scrolling and said she is really excited for you that you leave for Floruda in 8 days!


----------



## ireland_nicole

well, as I'm completely redoing them, here's what I've come up w/ so far LOL.

We're driving overnight Fri (about 19 hrs.) and will get there lunchtime Sat.
We're celebrating both kids B-days while we're there, too.

Sat 6/5   Epcot  Dinner at Garden Grill (DS's choice)

Sun 6/6  DHS (hopefully SWW) Dinner at 50's PTC

Mon 6/7   MK  maybe Ohana for Dinner; haven't decided for sure

Tue  6/8   AK  then DTD and TRex for Dinner (hard to give up our usual Boma ressie, but DS is a dino fanatic)

Wed 6/9   MK (totally princess Bday for DD) Breakfast at CRT, BBB and dinner at 1900 Park Faire 

Thu 6/10  Universal IOA; thought about Mythos, but since staying offsite, will probably eat fast food, there's some good CS in IOA.- or so I've been told.
Fri  6/11   Epcot  Dinner at Biergarten (DH loves it, and the kids enjoy the show)

Sat  6/12  MK  DS's actual B day, dinner at- where else?  Chef Mickeys

DS loves, loves, loves Pluto- sleeps with 3 of them every night.  All he wants to do is see pluto, so hopefully two of the character meals will have him)

Sadly, home on Sunday; arrive home early Monday morning, back to work Tue.

We'll have our own car, even if we had flown, because we have found that autism and disney transportation are not always a good combo.  I need an escape route from the park with known departure times LOL.  Plus, it's easier w/ the ECV.


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I think I've finally gone off the deep end completely.  I have to make ADR's in a few days, and am in the middle of completely changing my itenerary around to squeeze in a Universal IOA day.  Is it because of the rides, theming etc. you might ask?  Well, sure, seeing the whole WWOHP thing is cool, but really, I just bought the most amazing fabric for Dr. Suess customs and the kids need somewhere to wear them.  How sad is that?  OTOH, these outfits are gonna look fab!  I can already see them in my head (where's the sewing smily when you need one?)



If you have gone off the deep end-I am swimming right there with you! My DD LOVESSSSSSSS the Grinch. SHE plans a year in advance to go see the GRINCH at IOA. I have been working on this year's custom for awhile and I need to have it done this week with onother one done next week (it seems we are going twice this year)


----------



## livndisney

ireland_nicole said:


> well, as I'm completely redoing them, here's what I've come up w/ so far LOL.
> 
> We're driving overnight Fri (about 19 hrs.) and will get there lunchtime Sat.
> We're celebrating both kids B-days while we're there, too.
> 
> Sat 6/5   Epcot  Dinner at Garden Grill (DS's choice)
> 
> Sun 6/6  DHS (hopefully SWW) Dinner at 50's PTC
> 
> Mon 6/7   MK  maybe Ohana for Dinner; haven't decided for sure
> 
> Tue  6/8   AK  then DTD and TRex for Dinner (hard to give up our usual Boma ressie, but DS is a dino fanatic)
> 
> Wed 6/9   MK (totally princess Bday for DD) Breakfast at CRT, BBB and dinner at 1900 Park Faire
> 
> Thu 6/10  Universal IOA; thought about Mythos, but since staying offsite, will probably eat fast food, there's some good CS in IOA.- or so I've been told.
> Fri  6/11   Epcot  Dinner at Biergarten (DH loves it, and the kids enjoy the show)
> 
> Sat  6/12  MK  DS's actual B day, dinner at- where else?  Chef Mickeys
> 
> DS loves, loves, loves Pluto- sleeps with 3 of them every night.  All he wants to do is see pluto, so hopefully two of the character meals will have him)
> 
> Sadly, home on Sunday; arrive home early Monday morning, back to work Tue.
> 
> We'll have our own car, even if we had flown, because we have found that autism and disney transportation are not always a good combo.  I need an escape route from the park with known departure times LOL.  Plus, it's easier w/ the ECV.



There is a really cute counter service place at IOA called Circus Mcgergus right in Suessland. They also have booths for "enclosure" and space


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I finally placed my order with Jo-Ann's!  Yay!  Do you think I ordered enough flannel though?  I got 12 yards.  i need to make my DH and I a pair of easy fits for pj pants and I was going to make my 2 little dd's a nightgown using the carla's peasant pattern and a matching one for their AG dolls.  Is that enough?


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> We'll have our own car, even if we had flown, because we have found that autism and disney transportation are not always a good combo.  I need an escape route from the park with known departure times LOL.  Plus, it's easier w/ the ECV.



I hear ya!  DH and I were just discussing this tonight.  With 3 special kiddos the first time we went, only for 2 days, it was tough.  This last time we have 5 special needs kiddos but 5 adults.  Next time, still the same 5 special needs kiddos, but only the 2 of us adults   

I'm kinda worried about renting a van for a 9 days, but I'm not sure how much choice we may have.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> If you have gone off the deep end-I am swimming right there with you! My DD LOVESSSSSSSS the Grinch. SHE plans a year in advance to go see the GRINCH at IOA. I have been working on this year's custom for awhile and I need to have it done this week with onother one done next week (it seems we are going twice this year)





livndisney said:


> There is a really cute counter service place at IOA called Circus Mcgergus right in Suessland. They also have booths for "enclosure" and space



If we come by the end of the year I want you to join us at US! I think it would be so much fun and then I could have another cute picture of Dallas with the Grinch! Oh wait, not sure if I ever got one or not. I know I have a cute one of Lin and I! LOL!  

Circus Mcgergus is the BEST and YUMMIEST place ever! Okay, I am basing that statement on the fact that they USED to have this YUMMY meal around the holidays called Grinch's Roast Beast! It was delicious! They haven't had it now in quite some time but I still love the place! 

I just the Macy's Day parade too! Can you tell I just  that place at the Holidays! I even have a free ticket for me!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> If we come by the end of the year I want you to join us at US! I think it would be so much fun and then I could have another cute picture of Dallas with the Grinch! Oh wait, not sure if I ever got one or not. I know I have a cute one of Lin and I! LOL!
> 
> Circus Mcgergus is the BEST and YUMMIEST place ever! Okay, I am basing that statement on the fact that they USED to have this YUMMY meal around the holidays called Grinch's Roast Beast! It was delicious! They haven't had it now in quite some time but I still love the place!
> 
> I just the Macy's Day parade too! Can you tell I just  that place at the Holidays! I even have a free ticket for me!



Shell was a balloon handler in the Macy's parade and Universal a few years ago. He was less than thrilled, but we got a kick out of it.

Did you know you can EAT with the Grinch at IOA? (I swear IOA should pay me commision LOL)


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I hear ya!  DH and I were just discussing this tonight.  With 3 special kiddos the first time we went, only for 2 days, it was tough.  This last time we have 5 special needs kiddos but 5 adults.  Next time, still the same 5 special needs kiddos, but only the 2 of us adults
> 
> I'm kinda worried about renting a van for a 9 days, but I'm not sure how much choice we may have.



It's sooooooo worth it to have your own transportation.  I can't overstate how much better it is now.  When an exceptional kiddo melts down, the most important thing is to get to a safe (preferably reasonably quiet) place; and preferably familiar.  We have a h/c plate so we're literally right in front of the gates at Epcot, DHS and AK, and I can get out to the car fast when needed.  Plus, I can usually tell when the kids are almost at breaking point, and know when we need to leave, becasue I really know how long it's going to be until we're in the car, back at the resort, etc.  Plus, your kids are all in their car seats, you're not dragging the stroller up and down stairs, everyone will be able to sit down, you know it won't be 20 minutes or more until the next bus, etc. etc,  And, if you stay in values or mods (like me) you can park pretty much right outside your room (we always ask for rooms on the parking lot)  much easier if the kids are sleeping after a long day.

It's a little overwhelming to thing about the logistics, but there are a lot of families who have done it before you and are happy to help- including us.  The disabilities board has a lot of families that do Disney w/ all kinds of challenges, and have lots of great tips, info, etc.  I think for us the trick is to find that magical balance between very carefully planned and scheduled, and flexibility when necessary; and that only comes with practice.  So you need to go a lot


Thanks everybody on the IOA info/encouragement/ enabling/ support!  I've already convinved DH it's a great idea now thanks to your help!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Shell was a balloon handler in the Macy's parade and Universal a few years ago. He was less than thrilled, but we got a kick out of it.
> 
> Did you know you can EAT with the Grinch at IOA? (I swear IOA should pay me commision LOL)



I think that would be fun once! I almost said we should do that and leave the kids with the boys!

I don't think I knew you could eat with the Grinch. But for some reason it kind of rings a bell. They should pay you commission along with Disney and Sea World!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I think that would be fun once! I almost said we should do that and leave the kids with the boys!
> 
> I don't think I knew you could eat with the Grinch. But for some reason it kind of rings a bell. They should pay you commission along with Disney and Sea World!



So am I going to see a Jessica Grinch original?


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> So am I going to see a Jessica Grinch original?



Nope! My Cindy Lou Who shirt still fits and Dallas' Grinch shirt still fits and his pants, well, I'll cut them off and make them man-pri's! Maybe i'll make Lin something this time around. Of course if we would come I would decide pretty much the day before and sadly it would be the week between Christmas and New Year's more then likely. Unless we squeaked one in after the 1st!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> I hear ya!  DH and I were just discussing this tonight.  With 3 special kiddos the first time we went, only for 2 days, it was tough.  This last time we have 5 special needs kiddos but 5 adults.  Next time, still the same 5 special needs kiddos, but only the 2 of us adults
> 
> I'm kinda worried about renting a van for a 9 days, but I'm not sure how much choice we may have.



Maybe you need Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along!!!!
!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Nope! My Cindy Lou Who shirt still fits and Dallas' Grinch shirt still fits and his pants, well, I'll cut them off and make them man-pri's! Maybe i'll make Lin something this time around. Of course if we would come I would decide pretty much the day before and sadly it would be the week between Christmas and New Year's more then likely. Unless we squeaked one in after the 1st!



I think the parade and Grinchmas end on the 1st.


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> Maybe you need Aunt Wendy and Uncle Bill to come along!!!!
> !




YES!!!! 

(I've found it's not only important to have extra grown-ups, but absolutely necessary for those grown ups to understand what it's like to travel with special kiddos- you two would be perfect!!!)


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> (I've found it's not only important to have extra grown-ups, but absolutely necessary for those grown ups to understand what it's like to travel with special kiddos- you two would be perfect!!!)



Oh yeah - you should have seen the year Billy and Beth (his sister who has Down Syndrome) argued the whole trip!!! I think thats why Billy works so well with people with special needs - he treats them with respect and just like anyone else (he treats people so well) - and they can detect that!!

We also did a day in Hollywood Studios with 10 year old triplets!!! 2 of them had Cerebral Palsy and were in wheelchairs. They had been my patients when they lived in DE, and then they moved to FL. Well, when they heard I was going to be at Disney, they wanted a day with Wendy and Bill in the park WITHOUT THEIR MOTHER!!!!  It was one of the most fun days i have ever had in Disney. We were staying in a treehouse, and their mom dropped them off at about 7am!! We did the park, came back and went swimming, back to the parks until closing!! It was great to see the park through their eyes, not to mention the love I have for caring for kids!!! Gosh, I miss those guys!!!


----------



## luvinyou

Who was looking for the fabric box/tray pattern?


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ahhh...I was not going to get anything for myself...but I had to order the mickey cart...
> 
> Karen...you will love this...my dad has a friend that owns one of those sign companies...he is GIVING me scrapes...LARGE scrapes of vinyl and the he gave me a huge roll of transfer tape...enough to last me until the end of time!
> 
> Now my dad has me making signs for his truck and such...I may have to start charging him!



This is my dream!  I wish I had a relative, neighbor, good ol' friend taht had scraps pof vinyl to give to me! You are one lucky duck!  Color me green!! 



luvinyou said:


> Thanks for the response!  I saw that, but they don't seem to ship to Canada



AH nuts! taht's too bad they don't send to Canada. I'll keep my eyes open for you in ghe future though!






NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



I hate to hear when things like this happen. Prayers are said.


----------



## NiniMorris

I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.

They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.

The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.

Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.

Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.

Nini


----------



## aksunshine

Nini, I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs sweetie.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



This is just so sad! What a horrible accident! I'll be saying lots and lots of prayers. I can only imagine how hard this must be on them! I'll pray for a full recovery for them both.



aksunshine said:


> Nini, I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs sweetie.



Hugs to you Alicia! Please tell Levi hello for me when you decorate his Christmas tree! I think about him all the time!


----------



## Stephres

NiniMorris said:


> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



 I'm so sorry Nini. I give my kids hugs all the time from my crazy sewing friends. They know we are like family. Hope you are doing better today.


----------



## minnie2

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini


 I pray they both have a full recovery!  I am in tears thinking of this.  I can't even fathom it!


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



You got it.  I got up earlier and even cooked the girls (and my hubby) a hot breakfast.  There are extra hugs and I love you's all around today.

Our candle is still burning, and you are all in our prayers.

Love, The Mason Family


----------



## Tinka_Belle

DawnM said:


> Not really "spare" I guess.  There is a queen size bed in there and I typically end up in that room 90% of the time as my husband tosses and turns in his sleep and I NEED SLEEP!
> 
> So, I really should say it is MY bedroom......but we aren't having marriage issues......we just need sleep!
> 
> Oh, and he says I snore, I am sure I do not!
> 
> Dawn


Me and Colby sleep in different rooms for the same reason. To be honest, because we both get enough sleep we don't fight as much as we used to.  We started sleeping in different rooms, because he worked nights and I worked days and neither of us wanted to wake the other up. Well we both ended up preferring it that way and plan on keeping it that way for as long as it works.


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I finally placed my order with Jo-Ann's!  Yay!  Do you think I ordered enough flannel though?  I got 12 yards.  i need to make my DH and I a pair of easy fits for pj pants and I was going to make my 2 little dd's a nightgown using the carla's peasant pattern and a matching one for their AG dolls.  Is that enough?



I think you've got enough.  The adult pants take about 3 yards each and the kids gowns will take about 2 each.  I would think you should be fine.



NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



Hugging my kids for sure!
What a horrific story.  SOOO sad!


----------



## emcreative

WENDY!

Was it you that wanted the Ott Lite?

The floor lamp is on sale on the website for Cyber Monday...for $140 off!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> This is my dream!  I wish I had a relative, neighbor, good ol' friend taht had scraps pof vinyl to give to me! You are one lucky duck!  Color me green!!



I am so glad you got anything out of that message since I could not spell yesterday! 



NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



Nini - I am so sorry.  You and your entire church will stay in my prayers.


----------



## coteau_chick

Nini, I am so sorry about this horrible accident.  I will keep them continually in my prayers.  Only God can get them through this horrible time.  I will pray for the Holy Spirit to comfort them.  I know only time can ease their pain but the hole in their heart will be there forever.  I have been thinking about them since you posted.  Please keep us updated on the mom's recovery.  Let us know if we can do anything.  
                                                                   Love Laura


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



Oh, no.  I can't possibly understand what they and your church family must be going through, but I know you must all be stunned and devastated.  I will certainly be praying for all of you.  Do you know if your youth pastor will be able to go to his wife soon?  It must be unthinkably hard to be seperated throughout this tragedy.  I hugged my kids extra hard this morning, and will give them hugs from you when we get home.  Please continue to update us when you get more information.  I would also if it's ok with the family be happy to add them to our prayer chain.  If you happen to have even their first names it would help as far as providing necessary info.  We will pray here fervently that God would provide them His comfort, and that he would heal this precious mother, and sustain them.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Yep!  Somebody posted it, but it was possible to miss.  The code was on the YCMT blog; the loves me knot handbag is on sale for $5.00, the duet apron is free w/ $15.00 purchase, and if you use the code DIYDEAL, you get $5.00 off a purchase of $25 or more.  Another great thing is that when I checked out, I got purchase points based on the full value, before the code
> 
> The "sale" runs through tomorrow.



Got mine too!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



That is just so sad. I can't help but be very angry at the person driving the SUV. Do you know if they were on a cell phone or if they just got distracted? 

The kiddos got extra hugs this morning before going to school. 



aksunshine said:


> Nini, I'm so sorry. Prayers and hugs sweetie.


 I know you know all too well the pain the family is going through right now. 


emcreative said:


> WENDY!
> 
> Was it you that wanted the Ott Lite?
> 
> The floor lamp is on sale on the website for Cyber Monday...for $140 off!!!



If you can get the thing to stay in your cart! I tried for about 45 minutes this morning then gave up!


----------



## mom2rtk

livndisney said:


> If you have gone off the deep end-I am swimming right there with you! My DD LOVESSSSSSSS the Grinch. SHE plans a year in advance to go see the GRINCH at IOA. I have been working on this year's custom for awhile and I need to have it done this week with onother one done next week (it seems we are going twice this year)



We did IOA in 04 JUST to meet the grinch! That year, they still had the Grinch's lair set up and he was a full (green) face character. They also did a stage show of the Grinch. It was incredible. And can you believe my daughter wore jeans and a sweatshirt?????? What a missed opportunity for a really cool custom!


----------



## kstgelais4

snubie said:


> I don't have time to go back and look through all the posts I missed but I wanted to let everyone know that I had the baby last week.
> Megan Grace was born Friday Nov 20 at 4:22 am - 8 pounds 13 ounces and 23 inches.  We are home and doing OK.  Lauren is less than pleased right now but I am sure she will come around.


She is unbelievably gorgeous! Cogratulations! I will pray that Lauren comes around!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I would LOVE to get some $1.49 flannel for some PJ pants, but I have HUGE crowd anxiety...I'm skipping Black Friday altogether tomorrow.


I ended up with 50 yards, plus I bought other fabric. I was at the cutting counter for over 20 min. while the lady cut it for me 



twob4him said:


> I am ordering flannel from Joann's online tomorrow...got everything picked out....it was $1.99 today so I am hoping it will only be $1.49 online too...plus I have coupons! And best of all the only line will be me waiting for my hubby to get off the computer! Everyone is getting flannel jammy pants....easy fits in all sizes...what an invention I tell ya!


That is exactly what I am doing. The kids are decoupaging breakfast trays to go with the "family pants" that we will fill with coffee, tea, and homemade pancake mix.



GoofyG said:


> My little boy is interested in the potty.
> 
> I was wondering about moving him to cloth diapers during the day to help him notice the difference.  He will sit on the potty.  Mind you I will NOT be doing this till after we get back from Disney.
> 
> I was wondering what cloth diapers people use?


I use like 50 different kinds (lol) but I think the easiest transition is probably Bumgenius
http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_info.php?cPath=141&products_id=1811


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



I'm so sorry to hear of this.  Prayers said for this family and hugging my boys just as soon as they wake!


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



Wow.... how incredibly tragic. Honestly, I'm not sure I could get through it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the update!  This just makes me feel sick.  I will continue to pray.  I know God can do anything - I have seen his healing hand many times.  Including the time my friend got in a horrible car accident in HS and the doctors told the family she would never walk again.  Well, she's walking today!  I will be praying  for another miracle!



revrob said:


> I think you've got enough.  The adult pants take about 3 yards each and the kids gowns will take about 2 each.  I would think you should be fine.
> 
> !



Thanks!  I actually panicked last night and bought 5 more yards and also ordered a cricut cartridge and told my DH I bought myself a Christmas present.  I haven't got a new cartridge in a very long time.  Of course I haven't scrapped in a long time because now I love to sew!  I got the new paper dolls cart.  I love the first one!


----------



## busy mommy

teresajoy said:


> Lydia saw your ticker while I was scrolling and said she is really excited for you that you leave for Floruda in 8 days!



Tell her thanks for noticing.  We are really excited too!



NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



I will continue to pray for this family and for your church family.  My kiddos will get extra hugs today.



mom2rtk said:


>



Great picture!  We can't wait to meet the Grinch.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> WENDY!
> 
> Was it you that wanted the Ott Lite?
> 
> The floor lamp is on sale on the website for Cyber Monday...for $140 off!!!





mom2rtk said:


> We did IOA in 04 JUST to meet the grinch! That year, they still had the Grinch's lair set up and he was a full (green) face character. They also did a stage show of the Grinch. It was incredible. And can you believe my daughter wore jeans and a sweatshirt?????? What a missed opportunity for a really cool custom!



You guys have me seriously wanting to go to IOA to see the Grinch!  We've never been to Universal at all - now I want to go just for the Christmas stuff!


----------



## jessica52877

The grinch stage show is one of my favorites! It has turned into a huge production though. Used to be just done out on the street and hardly a crowd gathered. It was so nice to almost have the show to yourself. I loved the whole lair and then also they had the sledding with the real snow. It was a super baby hill but fun for Floridians who had never seen snow!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> well, as I'm completely redoing them, here's what I've come up w/ so far LOL.
> 
> We're driving overnight Fri (about 19 hrs.) and will get there lunchtime Sat.
> We're celebrating both kids B-days while we're there, too.
> 
> Sat 6/5   Epcot  Dinner at Garden Grill (DS's choice)
> 
> Sun 6/6  DHS (hopefully SWW) Dinner at 50's PTC
> 
> Mon 6/7   MK  maybe Ohana for Dinner; haven't decided for sure
> 
> Tue  6/8   AK  then DTD and TRex for Dinner (hard to give up our usual Boma ressie, but DS is a dino fanatic)
> 
> Wed 6/9   MK (totally princess Bday for DD) Breakfast at CRT, BBB and dinner at 1900 Park Faire
> 
> Thu 6/10  Universal IOA; thought about Mythos, but since staying offsite, will probably eat fast food, there's some good CS in IOA.- or so I've been told.
> Fri  6/11   Epcot  Dinner at Biergarten (DH loves it, and the kids enjoy the show)
> 
> Sat  6/12  MK  DS's actual B day, dinner at- where else?  Chef Mickeys
> 
> DS loves, loves, loves Pluto- sleeps with 3 of them every night.  All he wants to do is see pluto, so hopefully two of the character meals will have him)
> 
> Sadly, home on Sunday; arrive home early Monday morning, back to work Tue.
> 
> We'll have our own car, even if we had flown, because we have found that autism and disney transportation are not always a good combo.  I need an escape route from the park with known departure times LOL.  Plus, it's easier w/ the ECV.



Dang, you arrive the day we are leaving!  Dang!!!!  We are leaving the 5th for Vero but will be around the pool at BCV.  I hope we could just say hi quickly.


----------



## teresajoy

luvinyou said:


> Who was looking for the fabric box/tray pattern?



Thanks Daniela!!! I added this to the bookmarks in the "non clothing" section. 



busy mommy said:


> Tell her thanks for noticing.  We are really excited too!



Have a great trip!


----------



## coteau_chick

Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura



 Hugs to you and sweet Grace. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Nini,

My heart just breaks for your youth pastor's family - I will pray that God wraps his healing hands around them, and comforts all involved in the accident.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

We are praying for the youth pastor's family and sweet Grace!  Keep us posted on her status!

Dawn


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> Hugs to you and sweet Grace. I will keep you both in my prayers.



Thanks that means alot.


----------



## livndisney

mom2rtk said:


> We did IOA in 04 JUST to meet the grinch! That year, they still had the Grinch's lair set up and he was a full (green) face character. They also did a stage show of the Grinch. It was incredible. And can you believe my daughter wore jeans and a sweatshirt?????? What a missed opportunity for a really cool custom!



Oh yes, I remember this. We went and saw this.  This was the Christmas before my DD came home, so it was rough. 

For Grinchmas now the Grinch is full face like this. The show they do now is very cute. But I miss the old show. The old one was more like the movie. I have pictures on the other computer, but I know you can see the new show on Youtube.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Jessica and Teresa!

SNUBIE- Megan is BEATIFUL!


----------



## angel23321

Okay...these aren't the greatest pictures but they're what we downloaded last night. I took separate pictures of the outfits themselves that I will have to post later.
Thank you all for your help and ideas over the last few months.  I've renewed my love for sewing and asked DH for a cheap serger for Christmas.  

I so want to go back next year...we'll see if I can convince DH.  Now to go read and get caught up.


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini


This is just heartbreaking!!  I am in tears and cannot imagine what they are going through.  Will definitely keep them and you in my prayers.



coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura



I hope she will be okay!!  My husband's mother is a nurse who specializes in hemophilia (and Von Willebrand)  She owns a company that provides the drug treatment and nursing.  To help you feel better it is a very manageable disorder.  The kids I know who have it (all ages) lead very normal lives.  They just need to take their medicine and not be quite as reckless.  If you have any questions I can try and answer or direct them to my MIL.  Good luck!!!


----------



## teresajoy

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura



Oh no Laura, I'm very sorry. I have a mild clotting disorder, but it would be the opposite of what Grace has, I have ProteinC deficiency. I would have never found out I had it if my sister, Heathersue hadn't been diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome shortly after Sawyer (her son) was born. That too causes her blood to overclot. She was in the hospital for close to two weeks. She takes medication to help control it. While they were testing her for things, they found out she also has ProteinC deficiency and suggested the other family members be tested as well. 

I'm glad that you found out there was a problem before anything happened, but I know how worried you must be.


----------



## billwendy

MAURA - thanks for the tip on the OTT lights!! I got the tabletop one for 30$$!! YAY!!!

Nini - will keep praying for the family - oh goodness, so sad.

Praying for Grace too!!!


----------



## angel23321

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



This is so sad. I am praying for your church family and you.


----------



## coteau_chick

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Jessica and Teresa!
> 
> SNUBIE- Megan is BEATIFUL!



akasunshine  I know you don't know me but I pray for you very often and your family.


----------



## coteau_chick

froggy33 said:


> This is just heartbreaking!!  I am in tears and cannot imagine what they are going through.  Will definitely keep them and you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she will be okay!!  My husband's mother is a nurse who specializes in hemophilia (and Von Willebrand)  She owns a company that provides the drug treatment and nursing.  To help you feel better it is a very manageable disorder.  The kids I know who have it (all ages) lead very normal lives.  They just need to take their medicine and not be quite as reckless.  If you have any questions I can try and answer or direct them to my MIL.  Good luck!!!


Thanks for the encouragement.  It really helps to know they can lead normal lives.  I might have more questions later when they call me.  I jump and my heart races everytime the phone rings.  I still may not hear any news until tomorrow.  



teresajoy said:


> Oh no Laura, I'm very sorry. I have a mild clotting disorder, but it would be the opposite of what Grace has, I have ProteinC deficiency. I would have never found out I had it if my sister, Heathersue hadn't been diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome shortly after Sawyer (her son) was born. That too causes her blood to overclot. She was in the hospital for close to two weeks. She takes medication to help control it. While they were testing her for things, they found out she also has ProteinC deficiency and suggested the other family members be tested as well.
> 
> I'm glad that you found out there was a problem before anything happened, but I know how worried you must be.



Thanks.  Are you and Heather at risk for blood clots?  I am sorry to hear that you both have that problem.  I have never heard of this.  I knew a lady that kept having miscariages because of blood clots forming and cutting off the placenta.  Can this be passed down to your kids?  Thanks again for the encouragement.  I am trying to distract myself today.  I am so jumpy.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> We did IOA in 04 JUST to meet the grinch! That year, they still had the Grinch's lair set up and he was a full (green) face character. They also did a stage show of the Grinch. It was incredible. And can you believe my daughter wore jeans and a sweatshirt?????? What a missed opportunity for a really cool custom!



I love this pic!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Dang, you arrive the day we are leaving!  Dang!!!!  We are leaving the 5th for Vero but will be around the pool at BCV.  I hope we could just say hi quickly.


Well darn, what time are you leaving?  I bet we could squeeze in a quick trip to BC when we arrive- if nothing else, I'm sure DH could distract the kids and I could run over; please, please tell me you're leaving late afternoon


coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura


Praying for y'all.  I know this must be nervewracking for you.



angel23321 said:


> Okay...these aren't the greatest pictures but they're what we downloaded last night. I took separate pictures of the outfits themselves that I will have to post later.
> Thank you all for your help and ideas over the last few months.  I've renewed my love for sewing and asked DH for a cheap serger for Christmas.
> 
> I so want to go back next year...we'll see if I can convince DH.  Now to go read and get caught up.



So glad to hear you'll be sewing more!  I love the pics from your trip!


----------



## teresajoy

coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  It really helps to know they can lead normal lives.  I might have more questions later when they call me.  I jump and my heart races everytime the phone rings.  I still may not hear any news until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Are you and Heather at risk for blood clots?  I am sorry to hear that you both have that problem.  I have never heard of this.  I knew a lady that kept having miscariages because of blood clots forming and cutting off the placenta.  Can this be passed down to your kids?  Thanks again for the encouragement.  I am trying to distract myself today.  I am so jumpy.


Yes, Heather and I are at risk for clots, with Heather's condition, she is much more prone to it. 
The ProteinC is hereditary, we got that from my Mom's side of the family. No one knew it ran in the family though until now. Either my Grandma or Grandpa had to have it. So far this hasn't given me or my Mom any problems. But, Heather's condition was and is life threatening. I almost lost my best friend three years ago. I refer to those two weeks as "the dark days". She had portal vein thrombosis (which a brilliant doctor first diagnosed as "acid reflux" and sent her on home) as well as various other clots.  I can't think about that time without crying. 

This condition can cause miscarriage, so that could be what your friend had. The medicine Heather is on helps the clotting.


----------



## billwendy

Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!









this was how it ragged after 1 washing - do you think I should wash it 1 more time before sending it to her?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was how it ragged after 1 washing - do you think I should wash it 1 more time before sending it to her?



NO WAY!!  I love it just the way it is!!  It seems to have a neat zig zag look too.  That is so cool   I've been wanting to make a rag quilt for YEARS!!  One of these days!!


----------



## Tweevil

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura


Sending blessing to Grace.  I hope all turns out well.


----------



## aksunshine

Laura- Thank you so much. I'll be praying for your Grace. How old is she? How amazing her clotting was caught before it could turn into something worse. I hope she gets well. That has to be terrifying. I didn't have to watch Levi battle anything, I sometimes wonder if I would have rather lost him that way. It's all painful when it's your babies.

Hugs, Alicia


----------



## busy mommy

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura



I am praying for your little Grace.


----------



## billwendy

Diz-Mommy said:


> NO WAY!!  I love it just the way it is!!  It seems to have a neat zig zag look too.  That is so cool   I've been wanting to make a rag quilt for YEARS!!  One of these days!!



Thanks! You should soooo just jump in and try it!! Its not that hard at all!! They are sooooooooo soft too when you use all flannel!!


----------



## jeniamt

Hi guys!  We are back from our cruise and boy do I need a vacation from my kids.  The cruise was really fun but not so relaxing for good-ol-mom!!!  I have to say, we decided we like the parks a little bit more than the cruise.  Its just a lot of money for 6 people (we have to get 2 rooms) and not enough run-around-room for the kids.  Anyway, here are some of the pics I captured!  Way too many and they aren't great but here we go:

older kids in MK, day before we left for the cruise


















easy fit pants and DCL appique I made








Carla's vest & easy fit pants








round neck on DD10









I'm missing a few more customs but will post later!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Those are FAB!


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was how it ragged after 1 washing - do you think I should wash it 1 more time before sending it to her?


I think it looks great!



jeniamt said:


> Hi guys!  We are back from our cruise and boy do I need a vacation from my kids.  The cruise was really fun but not so relaxing for good-ol-mom!!!  I have to say, we decided we like the parks a little bit more than the cruise.  Its just a lot of money for 6 people (we have to get 2 rooms) and not enough run-around-room for the kids.  Anyway, here are some of the pics I captured!  Way too many and they aren't great but here we go:
> 
> older kids in MK, day before we left for the cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit pants and DCL appique I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's vest & easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> round neck on DD10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing a few more customs but will post later!!!



Loving the customs!  Thes kids all look awesome!  I especially love the cute little pirate outfit  and the Ariel outfit!


----------



## desparatelydisney

jeniamt said:


>



LOVE them all!  But these two are my favorites.  That Vida is stunning and totally cool looking for a "not so little" girl


----------



## desparatelydisney

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura



  Try to remember that all things have a purpose....even when we can't see them at the time.  Good news is that they found it BEFORE her surgery and possibly saved her life   My mom has thrombophlebitis (probably didn't spell that right).  When I was born she spent 6 additional weeks in the hospital before she could come home.  Her condition is very manageable now that she knows about it.  Hopefully what Grace has will be easily managed as well.

Blessings & prayers, MMM


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was how it ragged after 1 washing - do you think I should wash it 1 more time before sending it to her?



Wendy, I just love this quilt, It looks so comfy and cozy. MIL is going to love it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Hi guys!  We are back from our cruise and boy do I need a vacation from my kids.  The cruise was really fun but not so relaxing for good-ol-mom!!!  I have to say, we decided we like the parks a little bit more than the cruise.  Its just a lot of money for 6 people (we have to get 2 rooms) and not enough run-around-room for the kids.  Anyway, here are some of the pics I captured!  Way too many and they aren't great but here we go:
> 
> older kids in MK, day before we left for the cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit pants and DCL appique I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's vest & easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> round neck on DD10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing a few more customs but will post later!!!



thank you for sharing the pictures and your thoughts on cruising.  I always thought that it would not work for DS or us.  Glad to know I am mostly correct.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura


Laura, I will pray for her health and God's grace to keep you calm.  Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


>



I love it!



jeniamt said:


> older kids in MK, day before we left for the cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy fit pants and DCL appique I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla's vest & easy fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> round neck on DD10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing a few more customs but will post later!!!



The customs are great and those sure are some cute kids!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Coteau chick - I will keep Grace in my prayers. I hope you find out soon.


----------



## disneymomof1

All this talk about IOA is making me miss it so much, we were there this time last year.  Such beautiful christmas decorations, Seuss Landing is so pretty at christmas, I love all the colorful decorations.  I love US anyway, everytime we have been there have been no crowds, last year, a few times we were the only ones in certain areas, like walking in Marvel Super Hero Island towards Toon Lagoon, nobody, and I mean nobody walking with us, Awesome !!!  The longest wait we had for anything was about 10 minutes for the Simpsons ride.  Here are a few pics from our trip last year.




Christmas decorations around one of the stores.  So pretty !!









Yes, that is me, I hardly ever let anyone take my pic but LOVE the grinch. 




My neice who went with us and the Grinch.  
We had such a great time at Universal, they do have great counter service options there.  We always stay on Disney property, but we take a cab to Universal, it is about 30.00 each way, but so worth it.  Next year I think we are going to stay two days in a Univeral hotel and then move over to Disney.  I am anxious to try Hard Rock Hotel or Portofino Bay.


----------



## Cibahwewah

I went to a local fabric store today that's moving--everything is 75% off.  This place just doesn't have sales or coupons. Mostly home decor fabrics, but I did find four really cute 100% cotton prints in a higher than usual threadcount than quilting muslin--I think they are for making bed sheets, but I'm sure that kind of smooth cotton would make comfy dresses.  Got them for $2.50/yd.  




The fabric I fell in love with a few weeks ago, and went back today for the sale---$60/yd 100% silk!  Dark red with gold embroidered flowers.  It's just gorgeous, and I felt like Christmas getting it for $15/yd.  







I'm making curtains for my extra tall dining room window.  This window has been bare for nearly 5  years b/c I can't find a curtain the right size.  With fabric that valuable though, I'm not rushing into it--I don't dare mess anything up!!!

And just because....today was my little ballerina's first "recital":


----------



## sahm1000

GoofyG said:


> So my SPOILED 5yr old wants a Jonas Brothers CD for Christmas.  Any ideas which one would be better.  I already got her the Miley CD.  SC is bringing her an MP3 player, so I want to download the songs before, and stick the CD's with it too.  The spoiled little girl asked for hamsters (zhu zhu's), Jonas Brothers CD, Nintendo DS, and MP3 player now that she is playing with mine.  I told her she probably won't get everything because she is still young.  That little stinker so far is getting all of them.  (Not everything will be from me, some is from family too)  Now the hamsters are for both girls.  (2 for each girl)  She did want the little ball that went with it, but haven't found one yet.  the only other thing is she wanted an I spy game for the computer.  I haven't found one, she plays it at school.  SO I was going to talk to her teachers.
> 
> If anyone has ideas on Music for the 5yr old, please send them my way.  Thanks!




I'm WAY behind so I'm sure that others have just chimed in but I'll put my two cents in too!  My girls love music and most of what they like is really my music (and probably I should censor myself a little more!!!).  For their selections I have a lot of the Disney music from the movies (I think the cd's are Disney's Greatest Hits maybe???) like the songs from Brother Bear, Hunchback of Notre Dame, The Little Mermaid, Tarzan, The Lion King, etc.  They also love Taylor Swift (especially Love Story), Pink (again I should censor myself a little but her lyrics are catchy and they really like it), Black Eyed Peas, Beyonce (my 4 year old loves Single Ladies!), Lady Gaga, Gwen Stefani (they call it the WooHoo song - the one with Akon), and Britney Spears (God help me!!!).  




MinnieVanMom said:


> I hope Peach likes this and perhaps you could put it on a shirt for her.



So cute April!



NiniMorris said:


> Please pray for our youth minister and his family.  On their return from a family Thanksgiving visit with their family in Alabama, they had a terrible car wreck.  I don't have a lot of details, but Brian is in the hospital in LaGrange, GA; Kristy was sent to the hospital in Atlanta, GA (she is more serious) and their almost three year old daughter, Helen, went to stay with the angels.
> 
> Nini



Oh my, that is so awful.  Lots of prayers for that family and your church.


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Oh yeah - you should have seen the year Billy and Beth (his sister who has Down Syndrome) argued the whole trip!!! I think thats why Billy works so well with people with special needs - he treats them with respect and just like anyone else (he treats people so well) - and they can detect that!!
> 
> We also did a day in Hollywood Studios with 10 year old triplets!!! 2 of them had Cerebral Palsy and were in wheelchairs. They had been my patients when they lived in DE, and then they moved to FL. Well, when they heard I was going to be at Disney, they wanted a day with Wendy and Bill in the park WITHOUT THEIR MOTHER!!!!  It was one of the most fun days i have ever had in Disney. We were staying in a treehouse, and their mom dropped them off at about 7am!! We did the park, came back and went swimming, back to the parks until closing!! It was great to see the park through their eyes, not to mention the love I have for caring for kids!!! Gosh, I miss those guys!!!




Hey Wendy!  My girls would love an additional aunt and uncle like you guys!  I love hearing about your adventures with your kiddos, you are just so giving. 



coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura




From the mother of a Grace too, I'll be saying prayers for your Grace.  I pray that it's something easily managed or possibly just a mistake in bloodwork.


----------



## coteau_chick

teresajoy said:


> Yes, Heather and I are at risk for clots, with Heather's condition, she is much more prone to it.
> The ProteinC is hereditary, we got that from my Mom's side of the family. No one knew it ran in the family though until now. Either my Grandma or Grandpa had to have it. So far this hasn't given me or my Mom any problems. But, Heather's condition was and is life threatening. I almost lost my best friend three years ago. I refer to those two weeks as "the dark days". She had portal vein thrombosis (which a brilliant doctor first diagnosed as "acid reflux" and sent her on home) as well as various other clots.  I can't think about that time without crying.
> 
> This condition can cause miscarriage, so that could be what your friend had. The medicine Heather is on helps the clotting.



OMG!  I will pray that she never has to go through that again.  I will also pray for you and yall mom.  I am so glad she is ok now.


----------



## coteau_chick

Tweevil said:


> Sending blessing to Grace.  I hope all turns out well.





aksunshine said:


> Laura- Thank you so much. I'll be praying for your Grace. How old is she? How amazing her clotting was caught before it could turn into something worse. I hope she gets well. That has to be terrifying. I didn't have to watch Levi battle anything, I sometimes wonder if I would have rather lost him that way. It's all painful when it's your babies.
> 
> Hugs, Alicia





busy mommy said:


> I am praying for your little Grace.





desparatelydisney said:


> Try to remember that all things have a purpose....even when we can't see them at the time.  Good news is that they found it BEFORE her surgery and possibly saved her life   My mom has thrombophlebitis (probably didn't spell that right).  When I was born she spent 6 additional weeks in the hospital before she could come home.  Her condition is very manageable now that she knows about it.  Hopefully what Grace has will be easily managed as well.
> 
> Blessings & prayers, MMM





MinnieVanMom said:


> Laura, I will pray for her health and God's grace to keep you calm.  Please keep the updates coming.





*Toadstool* said:


> Coteau chick - I will keep Grace in my prayers. I hope you find out soon.





sahm1000 said:


> Hey Wendy!  My girls would love an additional aunt and uncle like you guys!  I love hearing about your adventures with your kiddos, you are just so giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mother of a Grace too, I'll be saying prayers for your Grace.  I pray that it's something easily managed or possibly just a mistake in bloodwork.





I can't thank yall enough for praying.  I got good news this afternoon.  Grace has an inhibitor.  I probbably spelled that wrong.  Anyway, that was the best possible outcome we were hoping for.  The doctor cleared her for surgery and I have been running around like a crazy woman back to the hospital to get things set up for Wed. I was mad because the doctor ordered another PTT test today.  It WILL come back too high because of the inhibitor.  I think it will always be high.  That means she takes long to clot but she isn't at risk for bleeding.  I didn't let them draw the blood today.  I am calling the doctor in the morning about that to see if it is necessary.  If I have to I will take her back to draw blood tomorrow.  The poor baby is only two and when we walked into the hospital she said , " I don't want blood work."  She is very strong and it takes me and someone else to hold her down for someone to draw blood.  Last winter she had such a bad bacterial infection in her throat that it dropped into her lungs and she was in the hospital for five days the week before Christmas.  It was awful.  She was so weak she could barely hold up her little head.  She has had strep and tonsilitis at least 18 times in the two and a half years of life.  The doctor said the tonsils have to come out ASAP.  They are also huge she can barely breathe when she is sleeping.  I am praying and believing that when we get this surgery behind us she will NOT  be sick anymore.  I don't want to go to the doctor at all next year except for well baby check ups.  Thanks again for the support and prayers.  I will let yall know how the surgery went.  Please pray for Grace Wedensday that is when she is having surgery.  I will post an update Thursday because she has to sleep in the hospital for 23 hours after surgery because of her age.


----------



## karebear1

NiniMorris said:


> I promised I would update the conditions of our youth minister and his family.
> 
> They were slowed down for traffic and the SUV behind them was distracted.  He rear-ended them going over 80 mph.  There were 6 vehicles involved.
> 
> The dad has multiple cuts and bruises, but insists he is ok.  The mom has a broken back.  She is paralyzed from the neck down.  They are hoping once the swelling goes down she will regain some movement, but it will take approximately 6 months for recovery to happen.  The break was severe enough they do not think she will ever walk again.  She is very heavily medicated and does not know about her daughter.
> 
> Please pray, not only for the family, but for everyone that knows this very special, loving and giving family.  Our lives were forever changed by the short life of a beautiful little red head.  She was truly a light in a dark world.  She will be sorely missed.
> 
> Please, as a favor to me, will you hug your children for me today!  An extra hug.  Just tell them it is for the crazy lady on the Dis with a broken heart.
> 
> Nini



  Still saying prayers for you all.


----------



## karebear1

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura





coteau_chick said:


> I can't thank yall enough for praying.  I got good news this afternoon.  Grace has an inhibitor.  I probbably spelled that wrong.  Anyway, that was the best possible outcome we were hoping for.  The doctor cleared her for surgery and I have been running around like a crazy woman back to the hospital to get things set up for Wed. I was mad because the doctor ordered another PTT test today.  It WILL come back too high because of the inhibitor.  I think it will always be high.  That means she takes long to clot but she isn't at risk for bleeding.  I didn't let them draw the blood today.  I am calling the doctor in the morning about that to see if it is necessary.  If I have to I will take her back to draw blood tomorrow.  The poor baby is only two and when we walked into the hospital she said , " I don't want blood work."  She is very strong and it takes me and someone else to hold her down for someone to draw blood.  Last winter she had such a bad bacterial infection in her throat that it dropped into her lungs and she was in the hospital for five days the week before Christmas.  It was awful.  She was so weak she could barely hold up her little head.  She has had strep and tonsilitis at least 18 times in the two and a half years of life.  The doctor said the tonsils have to come out ASAP.  They are also huge she can barely breathe when she is sleeping.  I am praying and believing that when we get this surgery behind us she will NOT  be sick anymore.  I don't want to go to the doctor at all next year except for well baby check ups.  Thanks again for the support and prayers.  I will let yall know how the surgery went.  Please pray for Grace Wedensday that is when she is having surgery.  I will post an update Thursday because she has to sleep in the hospital for 23 hours after surgery because of her age.



Well- it looks like some prayers are already being answered for you! I will be including you and your little Grace in my prayers as well. Hope all goes well for you on Wednesday.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Cibahwewah said:


>


She is too cute!!!



coteau_chick said:


> I can't thank yall enough for praying.  I got good news this afternoon.  Grace has an inhibitor.  I probbably spelled that wrong.  Anyway, that was the best possible outcome we were hoping for.  The doctor cleared her for surgery and I have been running around like a crazy woman back to the hospital to get things set up for Wed. I was mad because the doctor ordered another PTT test today.  It WILL come back too high because of the inhibitor.  I think it will always be high.  That means she takes long to clot but she isn't at risk for bleeding.  I didn't let them draw the blood today.  I am calling the doctor in the morning about that to see if it is necessary.  If I have to I will take her back to draw blood tomorrow.  The poor baby is only two and when we walked into the hospital she said , " I don't want blood work."  She is very strong and it takes me and someone else to hold her down for someone to draw blood.  Last winter she had such a bad bacterial infection in her throat that it dropped into her lungs and she was in the hospital for five days the week before Christmas.  It was awful.  She was so weak she could barely hold up her little head.  She has had strep and tonsilitis at least 18 times in the two and a half years of life.  The doctor said the tonsils have to come out ASAP.  They are also huge she can barely breathe when she is sleeping.  I am praying and believing that when we get this surgery behind us she will NOT  be sick anymore.  I don't want to go to the doctor at all next year except for well baby check ups.  Thanks again for the support and prayers.  I will let yall know how the surgery went.  Please pray for Grace Wedensday that is when she is having surgery.  I will post an update Thursday because she has to sleep in the hospital for 23 hours after surgery because of her age.


Oh goodness!! That is rough! My DD had 2 surgeries before she was 2, and it was so hard seeing her sick. Thankfully she was better after the surgeries. I hope your daughter is the same way. Poor baby! 
I wouldn't have let them draw the blood again either. They tried to draw blood on my DD to test for high cholesterol at her last well visit, and couldn't get the vein and I made them stop. They must have thought I was the most horrible woman ever, but I wasn't about to let them torture my child over a test I thought was unnecessary. Does that blood condition run in your family? I know that I have a horrible time when they try to draw my blood, so I figure it is why it is the same with my DD.


----------



## NiniMorris

I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.

Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.

Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.

This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.

Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!

From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!

In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!


Nini


----------



## coteau_chick

karebear1 said:


> Well- it looks like some prayers are already being answered for you! I will be including you and your little Grace in my prayers as well. Hope all goes well for you on Wednesday.



Thanks



*Toadstool* said:


> She is too cute!!!
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!! That is rough! My DD had 2 surgeries before she was 2, and it was so hard seeing her sick. Thankfully she was better after the surgeries. I hope your daughter is the same way. Poor baby!
> I wouldn't have let them draw the blood again either. They tried to draw blood on my DD to test for high cholesterol at her last well visit, and couldn't get the vein and I made them stop. They must have thought I was the most horrible woman ever, but I wasn't about to let them torture my child over a test I thought was unnecessary. Does that blood condition run in your family? I know that I have a horrible time when they try to draw my blood, so I figure it is why it is the same with my DD.



I am glad I am not the only mom to second guess blood work.  I will go back if we have to.  I am calling the doctor this morning.  They were out of the office when we were at the hospital yesterday so I couldn't talk to her.  I  just don't see why we have to repeat the test for the third time this week when we know it will be high again due to the condition we just found out about.  Babies shouldn't know the words blood work.  She told her sister that the doctor cut her arms off with a needle.  Drama queen !


----------



## coteau_chick

NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini




I will be praying.  I can't imagine what you and the family are going through.  
  I would like everyone to do me a favor.  You never know when someone isn't paying attention enough to be driving.  Stressed out or distracted drivers are just as bad as drunk drivers in my opinion.  Please think about Nini's friend and AKAsunshine when you are starting your car.  Pray for them and also pray that God will keep you safe on the road.  I am a strong believer in the power of prayer.  Sometimes things happen and we don't understand.  It is so hard but God is always in control even in bad times.  He does have a purpose through our pain.  My heart breaks for these families.


----------



## revrob

Cibahwewah said:


> I went to a local fabric store today that's moving--everything is 75% off.  This place just doesn't have sales or coupons. Mostly home decor fabrics, but I did find four really cute 100% cotton prints in a higher than usual threadcount than quilting muslin--I think they are for making bed sheets, but I'm sure that kind of smooth cotton would make comfy dresses.  Got them for $2.50/yd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric I fell in love with a few weeks ago, and went back today for the sale---$60/yd 100% silk!  Dark red with gold embroidered flowers.  It's just gorgeous, and I felt like Christmas getting it for $15/yd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making curtains for my extra tall dining room window.  This window has been bare for nearly 5  years b/c I can't find a curtain the right size.  With fabric that valuable though, I'm not rushing into it--I don't dare mess anything up!!!
> 
> And just because....today was my little ballerina's first "recital":



that fabric is beautiful!  it's going to make beautiful curtains!



NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini



I want you to know I'm still praying!  I'm so sorry that this is such a difficult time for you all.  A little sewing may do you good.  



coteau_chick said:


> I will be praying.  I can't imagine what you and the family are going through.
> I would like everyone to do me a favor.  You never know when someone isn't paying attention enough to be driving.  Stressed out or distracted drivers are just as bad as drunk drivers in my opinion.  Please think about Nini's friend and AKAsunshine when you are starting your car.  Pray for them and also pray that God will keep you safe on the road.  I am a strong believer in the power of prayer.  Sometimes things happen and we don't understand.  It is so hard but God is always in control even in bad times.  He does have a purpose through our pain.  My heart breaks for these families.



I know that this has been an eye opener for me!  I don't text and drive, but I do talk on my cell phone.  I've never really thought of it as dangerous.  Though we don't know that this was the cause of the accident, I am now going to make a real effort to break the habit of driving and talking on my cell.  Just as an effort to make my driving the safest that it can be.


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini



Prayers said for this family. 



coteau_chick said:


> I will be praying.  I can't imagine what you and the family are going through.
> I would like everyone to do me a favor.  You never know when someone isn't paying attention enough to be driving.  Stressed out or distracted drivers are just as bad as drunk drivers in my opinion.  Please think about Nini's friend and AKAsunshine when you are starting your car.  Pray for them and also pray that God will keep you safe on the road.  I am a strong believer in the power of prayer.  Sometimes things happen and we don't understand.  It is so hard but God is always in control even in bad times.  He does have a purpose through our pain.  My heart breaks for these families.



AMEN!

Prayers for Grace. You are right. She is too little to have to be saying blood work. 

Lots of wonderful outfits being posted!


----------



## coteau_chick

I am still working on the hospital gown for Grace.  I posted about this last week.  I messed up two so far.  I am now working on the third one.  It is going to work because I am not throwing any more fabric away.    I have respect for the pattern makers.  I need step by step instructions to sew.  I can't fly by the seat of my pants.  It took me forever to learn how to make a pillowcase dress.  I threw away a few of those too.   I can make just about anything with a pattern.  I have no problems with zippers or buttons.  But the simple stuff .  I tried to fix the hospital gown pattern because the arms are too small.  I added extra to the shoulders.  That made the neckline V go down too far.  I tried to round off the neck line on the next one and now the neck line is too wide.  I kinda pleated the neck line and stitched it into place like that.  It works but not too well.  Grace runs from me when she sees me coming with that darn gown for her to try on again.  She says , " I no like it!!!"  LOL!  It will have to do.  You would think I never sewed anything in my life.  My niece called yesterday afternoon and asked me if she could hot glue fabric to make a costume.  Her daughter , my great niece, needs a elf costume for Wedensday.  I told her to bring it to me and I will make it.  It has no pattern just a picture.    She didn't even get the fabric until last night.  It is felt so it SHOULD  be easy.  But remember it is me trying to make it and NO  pattern.  I also have to cook two meals today because I will be sleeping at the hospital with Grace tomorrow night so I have to have something for the other kids to eat while I am away.  I have to pay bills today because I will not be getting out again for a while because Grace is having surgery.  I am also babysitting so I will have two , two and a half year olds and a fourn month old to take care of today.  I also need to finish the laundry before tomorrow.  God help me get it all done .


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was how it ragged after 1 washing - do you think I should wash it 1 more time before sending it to her?


Wendy, it is beautiful! I really want one of those!!! They look so comfy cozy!



jeniamt said:


> Hi guys!  We are back from our cruise and boy do I need a vacation from my kids.  The cruise was really fun but not so relaxing for good-ol-mom!!!  I have to say, we decided we like the parks a little bit more than the cruise.  Its just a lot of money for 6 people (we have to get 2 rooms) and not enough run-around-room for the kids.  Anyway, here are some of the pics I captured!  Way too many and they aren't great but here we go:
> 
> older kids in MK, day before we left for the cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing a few more customs but will post later!!!



I love the customs you made!!! Your kids are so cute! I love all that red hair! And, I love the "real" pictures you got!! I think it makes them more interesting! 



disneymomof1 said:


> All this talk about IOA is making me miss it so much, we were there this time last year.  Such beautiful christmas decorations, Seuss Landing is so pretty at christmas, I love all the colorful decorations.  I love US anyway, everytime we have been there have been no crowds, last year, a few times we were the only ones in certain areas, like walking in Marvel Super Hero Island towards Toon Lagoon, nobody, and I mean nobody walking with us, Awesome !!!  The longest wait we had for anything was about 10 minutes for the Simpsons ride.  Here are a few pics from our trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas decorations around one of the stores.  So pretty !!
> 
> 
> Yes, that is me, I hardly ever let anyone take my pic but LOVE the grinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neice who went with us and the Grinch.
> We had such a great time at Universal, they do have great counter service options there.  We always stay on Disney property, but we take a cab to Universal, it is about 30.00 each way, but so worth it.  Next year I think we are going to stay two days in a Univeral hotel and then move over to Disney.  I am anxious to try Hard Rock Hotel or Portofino Bay.



I have to wonder why you don't let people take your picture? You are very cute and take a nice picture!!! Come on, get in front of that camera once in awhile! I probably shouldn't admit this, but I like getting my picture taken!!! I really don't take a very good picture, but it doesn't stop me! If I took a nice picture like you, I would make people take my picture everywhere!! 



Cibahwewah said:


> I went to a local fabric store today that's moving--everything is 75% off.  This place just doesn't have sales or coupons. Mostly home decor fabrics, but I did find four really cute 100% cotton prints in a higher than usual threadcount than quilting muslin--I think they are for making bed sheets, but I'm sure that kind of smooth cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making curtains for my extra tall dining room window.  This window has been bare for nearly 5  years b/c I can't find a curtain the right size.  With fabric that valuable though, I'm not rushing into it--I don't dare mess anything up!!!
> 
> And just because....today was my little ballerina's first "recital":


The fabric is GORGEOUS!!! Please post a picture when you get the curtains up! 

Your little ballerina is SOOO cute!!! Arminda took ballet when she was about that size, she was probably a lot older than your daughter though, Arminda is a bit on the short side! I love little girls in their ballet outfits!! Just too cute! 

Of course, when Arminda took ballet all she REALLY wanted to do was stare at herself in the gigantic mirror!!!!  She would have been very happy to just stand there staring at herself for the entire hour!



desparatelydisney said:


> Try to remember that all things have a purpose....even when we can't see them at the time.  Good news is that they found it BEFORE her surgery and possibly saved her life   My mom has thrombophlebitis (probably didn't spell that right).  When I was born she spent 6 additional weeks in the hospital before she could come home.  Her condition is very manageable now that she knows about it.  Hopefully what Grace has will be easily managed as well.
> 
> Blessings & prayers, MMM



That had to be so awful for your Mom! I'm so sorry she had to go through that. I'm glad she is ok now. I always wonder if they could have found Heather's condition before she had the clots and if they could the "dark days" been avoided?  I'm thankful every day that Heather is still with us. 



coteau_chick said:


> OMG!  I will pray that she never has to go through that again.  I will also pray for you and yall mom.  I am so glad she is ok now.



Thank you.  Like I said up there ^ it was really a frightening time. 



coteau_chick said:


> I can't thank yall enough for praying.  I got good news this afternoon.  Grace has an inhibitor.  I probbably spelled that wrong.  Anyway, that was the best possible outcome we were hoping for.  The doctor cleared her for surgery and I have been running around like a crazy woman back to the hospital to get things set up for Wed. I was mad because the doctor ordered another PTT test today.  It WILL come back too high because of the inhibitor.  I think it will always be high.  That means she takes long to clot but she isn't at risk for bleeding.  I didn't let them draw the blood today.  I am calling the doctor in the morning about that to see if it is necessary.  If I have to I will take her back to draw blood tomorrow.  The poor baby is only two and when we walked into the hospital she said , " I don't want blood work."  She is very strong and it takes me and someone else to hold her down for someone to draw blood.  Last winter she had such a bad bacterial infection in her throat that it dropped into her lungs and she was in the hospital for five days the week before Christmas.  It was awful.  She was so weak she could barely hold up her little head.  She has had strep and tonsilitis at least 18 times in the two and a half years of life.  The doctor said the tonsils have to come out ASAP.  They are also huge she can barely breathe when she is sleeping.  I am praying and believing that when we get this surgery behind us she will NOT  be sick anymore.  I don't want to go to the doctor at all next year except for well baby check ups.  Thanks again for the support and prayers.  I will let yall know how the surgery went.  Please pray for Grace Wedensday that is when she is having surgery.  I will post an update Thursday because she has to sleep in the hospital for 23 hours after surgery because of her age.



Oh thank goodness!!!! I am so glad that that is what it was! I really don't understand just what an inhibitor means, but I'm glad that's what it was! Is this something she will always have?  And, I don't blame you on questioning the need for the blood draw! When Arminda was a baby, they wanted to know why she was so small. So, they did SO much bloodwork on her. It was really awful. Sometimes the..... shoot, can't think of the word, but I'm sure Heather would know, you know the one that takes the blood...  was good, and sometimes I just had to tell them to stop and get someone else. I figured if one person missed twice, then I wasn't going to let them take a third try on my baby! 

The results of the thousands of dollars of tests on my perfectly healthy, but small baby (who followed her own growth curve perfectly)??? 

The doctors made the brilliant conclusion that, 

She's short. 




*Toadstool* said:


> She is too cute!!!
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!! That is rough! My DD had 2 surgeries before she was 2, and it was so hard seeing her sick. Thankfully she was better after the surgeries. I hope your daughter is the same way. Poor baby!
> I wouldn't have let them draw the blood again either. They tried to draw blood on my DD to test for high cholesterol at her last well visit, and couldn't get the vein and I made them stop. They must have thought I was the most horrible woman ever, but I wasn't about to let them torture my child over a test I thought was unnecessary. Does that blood condition run in your family? I know that I have a horrible time when they try to draw my blood, so I figure it is why it is the same with my DD.



I for one think you are a good Mommy for making them stop. Unless they had a good reason for doing that test, I don't see any reason for putting your baby through that. 



NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you for letting us know how she is Nini, and I hope you are ok.  



coteau_chick said:


> I will be praying.  I can't imagine what you and the family are going through.
> I would like everyone to do me a favor.  You never know when someone isn't paying attention enough to be driving.  Stressed out or distracted drivers are just as bad as drunk drivers in my opinion.  Please think about Nini's friend and AKAsunshine when you are starting your car.  Pray for them and also pray that God will keep you safe on the road.  I am a strong believer in the power of prayer.  Sometimes things happen and we don't understand.  It is so hard but God is always in control even in bad times.  He does have a purpose through our pain.  My heart breaks for these families.



Yes, very well said! I have noticed that the people that usually cut me off in traffic and the ones that almost rear end me are the ones that are talking on their cell phones. I would bet that they don't even notice what they have done most of the time. Talking on cell phones and driving is something that really makes me mad.   I've heard that people text while driving too, which just flabergasts me! How could ANYONE possibly think they could drive while texting????

I would also urge everyone that if they GET a call from someone who is driving to tell them that you can't talk to them while they are driving. I know that's hard to do, but if eveyone started doing it, then the cell phone drives wouldn't have anyone to talk to! 

And, I will make a better effort to concentrate on my driving as well. I know it's easy to get distracted even if you aren't talking on a phone. 




revrob said:


> I know that this has been an eye opener for me!  I don't text and drive, but I do talk on my cell phone.  I've never really thought of it as dangerous.  Though we don't know that this was the cause of the accident, I am now going to make a real effort to break the habit of driving and talking on my cell.  Just as an effort to make my driving the safest that it can be.



Good for you Shannon! We can't change our past behavior, but we can change what we do in the future.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Oh thank goodness!!!! I am so glad that that is what it was! I really don't understand just what an inhibitor means, but I'm glad that's what it was! Is this something she will always have?  And, I don't blame you on questioning the need for the blood draw! When Arminda was a baby, they wanted to know why she was so small. So, they did SO much bloodwork on her. It was really awful. Sometimes the..... shoot, can't think of the word, but I'm sure Heather would know, you know the one that takes the blood...  was good, and sometimes I just had to tell them to stop and get someone else. I figured if one person missed twice, then I wasn't going to let them take a third try on my baby!
> 
> The results of the thousands of dollars of tests on my perfectly healthy, but small baby (who followed her own growth curve perfectly)???
> 
> The doctors made the brilliant conclusion that,
> 
> She's short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one think you are a good Mommy for making them stop. Unless they had a good reason for doing that test, I don't see any reason for putting your baby through that.
> 
> 
> :



Tjat is a brilliant conclusion! 
My littlest started having some problems when she was about 9 months old and we ended up in the emergency room when it first started during the night.  Watching them draw blood and put her through all of those tests was awful and so scary.  I'm tearing up just thinking about it.  They drew her blood over and over again until I told my DH to do something - luckily he was in his police uniform while we were there so everyone was very nice to us.  They kept not being able to find a vein so they would poke her over and over and then they would poke her in the foot becaause she was little and literally try to squeeze the blood out of her foot into the the tube.  Then they would come back to us and say the blood clotted too fast and they needed to get some more.  I would fianally have her clamed down or asleep and they would want me to wake her up.  We told them to get a different technician, but it didn't help.  finally we told them no more.   That night was awful.  we went throught a lot of scary days and tests with her after that but that night just seemed to be the worst - maybe b/c that's when it started.  i'm not sure.  

I learned after that experience wtih her being sick that you are your child's best advocate and you need to stand up for them and do whatever it takes to get them the best treatment, doctors, etc!  it's okay to ask questions - it's our job as parents I think.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Yes, very well said! I have noticed that the people that usually cut me off in traffic and the ones that almost rear end me are the ones that are talking on their cell phones. I would bet that they don't even notice what they have done most of the time. Talking on cell phones and driving is something that really makes me mad.   I've heard that people text while driving too, which just flabergasts me! How could ANYONE possibly think they could drive while texting????
> 
> I would also urge everyone that if they GET a call from someone who is driving to tell them that you can't talk to them while they are driving. I know that's hard to do, but if eveyone started doing it, then the cell phone drives wouldn't have anyone to talk to!
> 
> And, I will make a better effort to concentrate on my driving as well. I know it's easy to get distracted even if you aren't talking on a phone.



I really have to agree with Teresa on this point! It irks me to no end when I see someone driving and talking. I have a friend that will call me while she is driving and I have told her more then once that I would chat with her once she was home. She usually calls because she has a question but then just chats. And it isn't a question that couldn't wait. Most people know I how I feel on the subject and it upsets me when they laugh and say "I can drive and talk at the same time".

A little background because this hits very close to home for me but I have always felt the same way about cell phones! Anyways, Dallas and Lin were picking up my sewing furniture and had the neighbors truck. Someone pulled out in front of them, literally, right in front (on a highway with a speed limit of 65). I 100% believe if it wasn't for Dallas' carseat and them being in the truck that they would not be here today. You guessed it! She was talking on her cell phone! Not paying a bit of attention. Never even saw them!! I was about 45 minutes behind them and let me tell you how scary it is be stuck in traffic, have this feeling and finally pull up on an accident involving your family and having no idea where your child is!

This all happened right around the time Levi (AKSunshine's child) went to heaven. I literally cried for atleast 6 months every time I got in the car. Cried for Levi. Cried knowing how blessed I was and how quickly my life could have changed. Just cried. I know Levi is in a better place but it still breaks my heart! Levi had beautiful curly hair just like Dallas!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I know that this has been an eye opener for me!  I don't text and drive, but I do talk on my cell phone.  I've never really thought of it as dangerous.  Though we don't know that this was the cause of the accident, I am now going to make a real effort to break the habit of driving and talking on my cell.  Just as an effort to make my driving the safest that it can be.



Thank you Shannon! I know we can be distracted in other ways too! I am so glad I only have one child sometimes. I have been in cars with other's two kids and he fighting alone can be distracting!

Living in Atlanta I KNOW and have experienced going 70 miles an hour to suddenly going around a curve and without warning there being stopped traffic! It is amazing how it is suddenly just like BOOM! Stopped! I am sure it is like this other places but it seems to be like that alot here!


----------



## aksunshine

Oh Jessica...I didn't know, how scary!


----------



## aksunshine

Levi's seat just wasn't enough, not while being tboned at 50 mph. Matt and I have always thought a vehicle that set up higher would have made a difference.


----------



## livndisney

Texting while driving? Heck I can't even text sitting on the couch

Shell was a firefighter/EMT for years and I shudder every time he starts talking about the "old days". The accidents he has responded to due to someone not paying attention.  Children not in carseats, people changing the song on the radio or trying to pick up something they dropped. People smoking, driving and talking on a cell phone. All it takes is a second to change a life forever.

Aksunshine, I cannot tell you the number of times I have thought of Levi and your family. You are often in our prayers.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Thank you Shannon! I know we can be distracted in other ways too! I am so glad I only have one child sometimes. I have been in cars with other's two kids and he fighting alone can be distracting!
> 
> Living in Atlanta I KNOW and have experienced going 70 miles an hour to suddenly going around a curve and without warning there being stopped traffic! It is amazing how it is suddenly just like BOOM! Stopped! I am sure it is like this other places but it seems to be like that alot here!



I used to live in Atlanta - many years ago.  I remember that traffic!  Perhaps that is why it's easy to become complacent - I live in a much smaller town now with relatively no traffic.  I guess it really doesn't matter though.  Life can change on a dime regardless of where you live.



aksunshine said:


> Levi's seat just wasn't enough, not while being tboned at 50 mph. Matt and I have always thought a vehicle that set up higher would have made a difference.



I just wanted to give you a big (((((HUG)))))!


----------



## revrob

I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!


----------



## aksunshine

Sounds super fun Shannon!


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Tjat is a brilliant conclusion!
> My littlest started having some problems when she was about 9 months old and we ended up in the emergency room when it first started during the night.  Watching them draw blood and put her through all of those tests was awful and so scary.  I'm tearing up just thinking about it.  They drew her blood over and over again until I told my DH to do something - luckily he was in his police uniform while we were there so everyone was very nice to us.  They kept not being able to find a vein so they would poke her over and over and then they would poke her in the foot becaause she was little and literally try to squeeze the blood out of her foot into the the tube.  Then they would come back to us and say the blood clotted too fast and they needed to get some more.  I would fianally have her clamed down or asleep and they would want me to wake her up.  We told them to get a different technician, but it didn't help.  finally we told them no more.   That night was awful.  we went throught a lot of scary days and tests with her after that but that night just seemed to be the worst - maybe b/c that's when it started.  i'm not sure.
> 
> I learned after that experience wtih her being sick that you are your child's best advocate and you need to stand up for them and do whatever it takes to get them the best treatment, doctors, etc!  it's okay to ask questions - it's our job as parents I think.



I know, all those tests to find out "Hey, her parents are short MAYBE she's just SHORT!" They actually called her "failure to thrive" just because she was short. That term has become such a catchall in the medical world. It just bugs me! She was thriving, she was just small. She was well proportioned too, it wasn't that she was too skinny for her height, her percentiles on both were the same.  It still bugs me to this day!

That must have been so frightening to go through with your daughter. You are right, it is our job to ask questions and make sure our kids are getting the best treatment possible!



jessica52877 said:


> I really have to agree with Teresa on this point! It irks me to no end when I see someone driving and talking. I have a friend that will call me while she is driving and I have told her more then once that I would chat with her once she was home. She usually calls because she has a question but then just chats. And it isn't a question that couldn't wait. Most people know I how I feel on the subject and it upsets me when they laugh and say "I can drive and talk at the same time".
> 
> A little background because this hits very close to home for me but I have always felt the same way about cell phones! Anyways, Dallas and Lin were picking up my sewing furniture and had the neighbors truck. Someone pulled out in front of them, literally, right in front (on a highway with a speed limit of 65). I 100% believe if it wasn't for Dallas' carseat and them being in the truck that they would not be here today. You guessed it! She was talking on her cell phone! Not paying a bit of attention. Never even saw them!! I was about 45 minutes behind them and let me tell you how scary it is be stuck in traffic, have this feeling and finally pull up on an accident involving your family and having no idea where your child is!
> 
> This all happened right around the time Levi (AKSunshine's child) went to heaven. I literally cried for atleast 6 months every time I got in the car. Cried for Levi. Cried knowing how blessed I was and how quickly my life could have changed. Just cried. I know Levi is in a better place but it still breaks my heart! Levi had beautiful curly hair just like Dallas!



Jessica, I know you've told me this story before, but it just makes me cry thinking about it. I can't even imagine what you were going through when that happened. I'm so glad you had Dallas secure in his carseat! 

I am sure that if Lin had been able to somehow avoid the accident that lady would have NO clue that she had just cut him off. I have a feeling most people who think they can talk on the phone and drive think they are doing a great job. It's the rest of us that have to swerve or slam on our breaks to avoid them that really see how they drive. 



livndisney said:


> Texting while driving? Heck I can't even text sitting on the couch
> 
> Shell was a firefighter/EMT for years and I shudder every time he starts talking about the "old days". The accidents he has responded to due to someone not paying attention.  Children not in carseats, people changing the song on the radio or trying to pick up something they dropped. People smoking, driving and talking on a cell phone. All it takes is a second to change a life forever.
> 
> Aksunshine, I cannot tell you the number of times I have thought of Levi and your family. You are often in our prayers.



Heather's husband, Henry (he's a police officer) is having a hard time this week. He was on the scene of an accident involving a 16 year old girl on Friday. She didn't make it. I don't think she was on the phone or anything, but I can't imagine dealing with thins like that on a regular basis. It would be so hard. Things happen to quickly and then everything is changed.


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!



I'm just really happy to see that Srping Break is only 3 months away!


----------



## aksunshine

It bums me out that I don't think I can fit a ticker! I wanna ticker! LOL!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Heather's husband, Henry (he's a police officer) is having a hard time this week. He was on the scene of an accident involving a 16 year old girl on Friday. She didn't make it. I don't think she was on the phone or anything, but I can't imagine dealing with thins like that on a regular basis. It would be so hard. Things happen to quickly and then everything is changed.



I remember the pics of his graduation. It is so hard to deal with this everyday. I think it really changes how you see the world and how you react to things off the job. Needless to say I am MUCH happier with him in his current job, where he gets to create magic


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> i just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  Woo hoo!



sweeettt!


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!



 Your minister, his family, and your entire church community has been in my thoughts, and will continue to be as they try to go forward and try to make peace with such a tragic loss. 



teresajoy said:


> Yes, very well said! I have noticed that the people that usually cut me off in traffic and the ones that almost rear end me are the ones that are talking on their cell phones. I would bet that they don't even notice what they have done most of the time. Talking on cell phones and driving is something that really makes me mad.   I've heard that people text while driving too, which just flabergasts me! How could ANYONE possibly think they could drive while texting????
> 
> I would also urge everyone that if they GET a call from someone who is driving to tell them that you can't talk to them while they are driving. I know that's hard to do, but if eveyone started doing it, then the cell phone drives wouldn't have anyone to talk to!



That is a great idea! I have a friend who drives me nuts with that, to the point that I won't let her drive when we go places. She's always on her phone, either talking or texting, and she doesn't believe for a second that it effects her attentiveness behind the wheel. 

DH was hit on his way to work over the summer by a young woman who was texting while driving. She was stopped at a cross street at the intersection of two country roads, and pulled right out into the passenger side of his truck as he was doing 55mph. Thankfully they were both in large, sturdy vehicles and no one was hurt, but it really shook DH up to see the damage her van took from hitting his truck (a commercial grade full-size pickup). If she'd been in a car rather than a full sized conversion van, I doubt she'd have been able to walk away from the accident. 



aksunshine said:


> Levi's seat just wasn't enough, not while being tboned at 50 mph. Matt and I have always thought a vehicle that set up higher would have made a difference.



  



teresajoy said:


> I know, all those tests to find out "Hey, her parents are short MAYBE she's just SHORT!" They actually called her "failure to thrive" just because she was short. That term has become such a catchall in the medical world. It just bugs me! She was thriving, she was just small. She was well proportioned too, it wasn't that she was too skinny for her height, her percentiles on both were the same.  It still bugs me to this day!



We went/are going through that with our youngest. She's perfectly healthy but she's always been around the 3rd-5th percentile and following the bottom of the growth curve perfectly. So far our doctor hasn't really pushed for testing because there are no symptoms or issues that would raise red flags. She's a good eater, hitting all her milestones early or on time, and is the happiest little girl you'll ever meet. She just happens to be tiny.


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> 1.)That is a great idea! I have a friend who drives me nuts with that, to the point that I won't let her drive when we go places. She's always on her phone, either talking or texting, and she doesn't believe for a second that it effects her attentiveness behind the wheel.
> 
> 2.)DH was hit on his way to work over the summer by a young woman who was texting while driving. She was stopped at a cross street at the intersection of two country roads, and pulled right out into the passenger side of his truck as he was doing 55mph. Thankfully they were both in large, sturdy vehicles and no one was hurt, but it really shook DH up to see the damage her van took from hitting his truck (a commercial grade full-size pickup). If she'd been in a car rather than a full sized conversion van, I doubt she'd have been able to walk away from the accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.)We went/are going through that with our youngest. She's perfectly healthy but she's always been around the 3rd-5th percentile and following the bottom of the growth curve perfectly. So far our doctor hasn't really pushed for testing because there are no symptoms or issues that would raise red flags. She's a good eater, hitting all her milestones early or on time, and is the happiest little girl you'll ever meet. She just happens to be tiny.


1.)My SIL ALWAYS talks on the phone while she is driving. It drives me nuts! They just don't think it makes any difference. I wish I could show her a tape of how she drives while on the phone! 

2.) Wow, that had to be so frightening for your husband!

3.)Yes, that sounds like Arminda! She followed her curve, no symptoms, no problems, was happy, and active, just little.  I feel bad now that I tried to encouage her to eat more than she knew she needed, because as she got older she has never learned to read her own hunger signals.  



livndisney said:


> I remember the pics of his graduation. It is so hard to deal with this everyday. I think it really changes how you see the world and how you react to things off the job. Needless to say I am MUCH happier with him in his current job, where he gets to create magic



I KNEW you would remember he was a police officer, that was for the other people who didn't know! I am pretty sure this was the first accident like this Henry has been at. I don't know how Shell did it. I agree, his job now is WAAAAAY better!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Please...someone post some new pictures!  I NEED some inspiration!

I've gotten 8 wall hangings ready to go on the quilting frame, just waiting on someone to take a nap.  I need some inspiration for my next project!  Christmas is only 24 days away!!!!

Nini


----------



## dogodisney

revrob said:


> *I used to live in Atlanta *- many years ago.  I remember that traffic!  Perhaps that is why it's easy to become complacent - I live in a much smaller town now with relatively no traffic.  I guess it really doesn't matter though.  Life can change on a dime regardless of where you live.
> 
> It's gotten worse.
> 
> I just wanted to give you a big (((((HUG)))))!





revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!



Congrats on the upcoming cruise.


----------



## jessica52877

aksunshine said:


> It bums me out that I don't think I can fit a ticker! I wanna ticker! LOL!



I much prefer your siggy the way it is! It makes me smile every time I see it!



livndisney said:


> I remember the pics of his graduation. It is so hard to deal with this everyday. I think it really changes how you see the world and how you react to things off the job. Needless to say I am MUCH happier with him in his current job, where he gets to create magic



I didn't know he did that line of work! I MUCH prefer his job now but I am sure he helped so many people! Tell him thank you!



teresajoy said:


> I KNEW you would remember he was a police officer, that was for the other people who didn't know! I am pretty sure this was the first accident like this Henry has been at. I don't know how Shell did it. I agree, his job now is WAAAAAY better!!!!



Oh no! Poor Henry and the family of the girl. That is just so sad!

We went to the fire station last night for Cub Scouts. It is the 1st time I have ever been inside one and it was really nice to get meet a fireman. Within 5 minutes of being there he had to leave (along with the 2 others) because they got a call of a man having chest pains. He returned about 20-30 minutes later but the other 2 took the man to the hospital. He got a text saying they almost lost him on the way there. It was just so horrible to be there for that. I can't imagine worse. 

They have really cut back on payroll for the county positions and the fireman was the only one at the fire house, so if there had been a fire he would have been the only one to get to go and fight it. So sad! And a little scary!


----------



## NiniMorris

My hubby has been a police officer for almost 15 years now...we have an understanding.  He doesn't tell me the bad stuff and we both stay happy.  Sometimes I will get an odd call asking about one of the kids or something, and I just KNOW there was something bad happen.

He was on the accident reconstruction team...but couldn't take it anymore.  We are counting down the time until he can retire...


Nini


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!

These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.

















I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.

And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Sorry for the big pics. I can resize if anyone wants me too or I can leave so they are easier to see. Just let me know.

*LovesDumbo-*Ok now that I have your attention. I am working on making one of the patchwork jackets for Jenna and I have all my fabric pieces cut out and the shirt is cut apart (collar still attached). Do I use Heat N' Bond Lite to hold the fabric to the shirt or do I just stitch them onto the shirt and then do the quilting stitching? I know you have probably said this before, but I don't know how far back to look for it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## twob4him

NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini


Prayers for you and the family. 



coteau_chick said:


> I will be praying.  I can't imagine what you and the family are going through.
> I would like everyone to do me a favor.  You never know when someone isn't paying attention enough to be driving.  Stressed out or distracted drivers are just as bad as drunk drivers in my opinion.  Please think about Nini's friend and AKAsunshine when you are starting your car.  Pray for them and also pray that God will keep you safe on the road.  I am a strong believer in the power of prayer.  Sometimes things happen and we don't understand.  It is so hard but God is always in control even in bad times.  He does have a purpose through our pain.  My heart breaks for these families.


Completely agree!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!
> 
> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.
> 
> And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.



Oh that is just beautiful Crystal, you have mad skilz and are so talented.  The little girl is going to be so happy.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!
> 
> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.
> 
> And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.


I love all that stuff!  Adorable!  I love how you used the ribbon to make Tinkerbells wings.

I think LovesDumbo is gone on a trip to WDW.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> Nini



I do want to thank you for this update!! My heart just breaks for this poor family!! 



jessica52877 said:


> Thank you Shannon! I know we can be distracted in other ways too! I am so glad I only have one child sometimes. I have been in cars with other's two kids and he fighting alone can be distracting!



They think our VP Biden lost his family this way. The kids were thought to be argueing in the back, his first wife turned around to yell at them and let up on th brake, right into the path of a Semi. He lost his wife and daughter, and it was a long time before he was even sure if the 2 boys would make it. 



jessica52877 said:


> I really have to agree with Teresa on this point! It irks me to no end when I see someone driving and talking. heart! !



If anyone calls me while I'm in the car, I'll call them back when I get where I'm going. It urks me that our government has to spend time and money to create a law banning the use of handhelds while in a car, when it's simply a matter of common sense. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.



I love the tshirts and hair bows! Are the bows felt?  I keep thinking I'd do a tink tshirt, and the back would have wings appliqued in a shiny fabric. Kirsta is always trying to put some sort of wings on when she has a tink shirt.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks for all of the compliments!!  You guys are too kind. Stephanie was so kind to let me have a sneak peak of the girls in their outfits!!  They are too cute and you guys will have to go to the PTR later and check out the pics. They aren't up just yet though.

I guess I will have to go thread searching to see if I can find the instructions for the patchwork jacket.  I was hoping to avoid that. Oh well, that just means that I get to go back and see all of the cute things posted since then again.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Saalllyyyy- I went through the thread trying to find the instructions that were posted and I couldn't find them, but I did find that you have made the same jacket. (I thought I remembered seeing Kirsta in one just like it) Anyways, Can you tell me how you did your jacket? Did you use Heat N' Bond?


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymomof1 said:


> All this talk about IOA is making me miss it so much, we were there this time last year.  Such beautiful christmas decorations, Seuss Landing is so pretty at christmas, I love all the colorful decorations.  I love US anyway, everytime we have been there have been no crowds, last year, a few times we were the only ones in certain areas, like walking in Marvel Super Hero Island towards Toon Lagoon, nobody, and I mean nobody walking with us, Awesome !!!  The longest wait we had for anything was about 10 minutes for the Simpsons ride.  Here are a few pics from our trip last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas decorations around one of the stores.  So pretty !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is me, I hardly ever let anyone take my pic but LOVE the grinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neice who went with us and the Grinch.
> We had such a great time at Universal, they do have great counter service options there.  We always stay on Disney property, but we take a cab to Universal, it is about 30.00 each way, but so worth it.  Next year I think we are going to stay two days in a Univeral hotel and then move over to Disney.  I am anxious to try Hard Rock Hotel or Portofino Bay.



love the pics!  You're making me really excited to go now!  



Cibahwewah said:


> I went to a local fabric store today that's moving--everything is 75% off.  This place just doesn't have sales or coupons. Mostly home decor fabrics, but I did find four really cute 100% cotton prints in a higher than usual threadcount than quilting muslin--I think they are for making bed sheets, but I'm sure that kind of smooth cotton would make comfy dresses.  Got them for $2.50/yd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric I fell in love with a few weeks ago, and went back today for the sale---$60/yd 100% silk!  Dark red with gold embroidered flowers.  It's just gorgeous, and I felt like Christmas getting it for $15/yd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making curtains for my extra tall dining room window.  This window has been bare for nearly 5  years b/c I can't find a curtain the right size.  With fabric that valuable though, I'm not rushing into it--I don't dare mess anything up!!!
> 
> And just because....today was my little ballerina's first "recital":


Love, love, love the fabric; screamin' deal!  Your DD looks so cute!


coteau_chick said:


> I can't thank yall enough for praying.  I got good news this afternoon.  Grace has an inhibitor.  I probbably spelled that wrong.  Anyway, that was the best possible outcome we were hoping for.  The doctor cleared her for surgery and I have been running around like a crazy woman back to the hospital to get things set up for Wed. I was mad because the doctor ordered another PTT test today.  It WILL come back too high because of the inhibitor.  I think it will always be high.  That means she takes long to clot but she isn't at risk for bleeding.  I didn't let them draw the blood today.  I am calling the doctor in the morning about that to see if it is necessary.  If I have to I will take her back to draw blood tomorrow.  The poor baby is only two and when we walked into the hospital she said , " I don't want blood work."  She is very strong and it takes me and someone else to hold her down for someone to draw blood.  Last winter she had such a bad bacterial infection in her throat that it dropped into her lungs and she was in the hospital for five days the week before Christmas.  It was awful.  She was so weak she could barely hold up her little head.  She has had strep and tonsilitis at least 18 times in the two and a half years of life.  The doctor said the tonsils have to come out ASAP.  They are also huge she can barely breathe when she is sleeping.  I am praying and believing that when we get this surgery behind us she will NOT  be sick anymore.  I don't want to go to the doctor at all next year except for well baby check ups.  Thanks again for the support and prayers.  I will let yall know how the surgery went.  Please pray for Grace Wedensday that is when she is having surgery.  I will post an update Thursday because she has to sleep in the hospital for 23 hours after surgery because of her age.


glad it's the best possible news; and grateful you found out before surgery!


revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!


How exciting!


aksunshine said:


> It bums me out that I don't think I can fit a ticker! I wanna ticker! LOL!


when are you going?


Tinka_Belle said:


> NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!
> 
> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.
> 
> And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.



Cute; I love the idea of making tink wings out of ribbon; very creative!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Tinka_Belle said:


>



What a NEAT idea!!  I love creative people


----------



## NaeNae

Well I almost have DGS1's clothes done for our trip.  3 shirts appliqued yesterday, 3 today.  All I lack now is hemming the sleeves and bottom of his raglan-t and a bowling shirt.

I lack 6 dresses and 4 pair of pants for the DGD's.  2 of the dresses are feliz and I've never made that one.  I keep putting it off.

I have 7 pair or flannel easy fit pants to make for Christmas presents.

I'll never get it all done, we leave in 15 days.


----------



## squirrel

I bought some Disney Fabric at JoAnn's on Sunday.  The lady doing the cutting was not very good.  She tried to over charge me twice-once on each fabric I bought.  I hope I have enough of the Halloween print-I was suppose to get 2.6 yards and she cut 2.3 yards (and tried charging me for 2.6).  I also bought a yard of the Christmas print (not sure how much she had on that but it was way off as it was almost the same price as the Halloween print when they were the same price per yard).

Then on Monday, I was at our Walmart and spied some Stitch fabric in the clearance rack.  I bought 2 metres for my niece.  I will have to post what it looks like.  It's a large print- not sure it will look very good as a dress.  I know my niece will want clothes made out of it.  I might have to learn how to applique!


----------



## NiniMorris

Everyone must be sewing pretty hard...no one is posting anything!  Hello...are you there?  

Is anyone making things for teachers' gifts?  I need more ideas...I just realized I have 4 more teachers that I had forgotten.  I am out of ideas!

Nini


----------



## revrob

NiniMorris said:


> Everyone must be sewing pretty hard...no one is posting anything!  Hello...are you there?
> 
> Is anyone making things for teachers' gifts?  I need more ideas...I just realized I have 4 more teachers that I had forgotten.  I am out of ideas!
> 
> Nini



I've spent my time sewing repeats of past things, so not much excitement there.  I have several things on my "to sew" list for Christmas, but they won't get done until at least next week.  This is what I have planned:

doll blankets for DD's AG dolls
nightgown for DD
lounge pants for DS
lounge pants for all us to match for Christmas
cruise shirts for all of us

I may get as far as cutting fabric for the blankets this week, but probably not much more than that

What is everyone else making for Christmas?


----------



## Cibahwewah

I'm making loads of easy fit flannel PJs for Christmas presents.  I have one pair done (size 2x John Deere print) for my Dad--only 8 more pairs to go! Must get off computer and go upstairs to sew.......


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Heather's husband, Henry (he's a police officer) is having a hard time this week. He was on the scene of an accident involving a 16 year old girl on Friday. She didn't make it. I don't think she was on the phone or anything, but I can't imagine dealing with thins like that on a regular basis. It would be so hard. Things happen to quickly and then everything is changed.



Sorry to hear this.  We'll be thinking and praying for him.  My DH has had some hard cases like this this past year and it takes a toll.


NiniMorris said:


> My hubby has been a police officer for almost 15 years now...we have an understanding.  He doesn't tell me the bad stuff and we both stay happy.  Sometimes I will get an odd call asking about one of the kids or something, and I just KNOW there was something bad happen.
> 
> He was on the accident reconstruction team...but couldn't take it anymore.  We are counting down the time until he can retire...
> 
> 
> Nini



It's a pretty thankless job most of the time.  Most people consider them the bad guys.  I guess you don't really realize what all they do and how much they give of themselves unless you are married to one and see the ins and outs of it.


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks for everyone's compliments on the customs and kids.  I had so much fun creating them and especially chatting with you guys for inspiration!!!

Now, I need some Christmas inspiration.... come on ladies.  I know it may not be Disney related but please post what you are working on.  My kids need outfits and I need to sew up some gifts.  I'm thinking of sewing some dishtowels/handtowels that I would embellish with hand stitching and beads.  Honestly, I'm sorta stealing the idea from Anthropologie:  

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ushId=HOME-KITCHEN&id=HOME-KITCHEN-DISHTOWELS


----------



## HeatherSue

coteau_chick said:


> Last week I posted about making hospital gowns for Grace she was going to have surgery.  We went in for the surgery and they canceled it at the last minute after us waiting there for five hours at the hospital.  Graces PTT which is a clotting test was way to high to operate on her.  We had to go to a hematologist that same day.  He said no doctor will touch Grace with  a ten foot pole until we know what is causing this.  It is one of six things.  Four possibilitise are some form of hemophelia and one is Von Williambran disease and the sixth is an inhibitor.  I am sitting here a nervous wreck waiting for test results that should be in today or tomorrow.  Thanks for listening  I just wanted to ask if you could keep her in your prayers.  I will post an update when I know more.  If any of you have any experience with this type of clotting disorder any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.  Laura


I sent you a PM.  But, I also wanted to post that I'm praying for Grace.  



angel23321 said:


>


Those are all so cute!  My personal favorite is the Baby Simba, of course! 



billwendy said:


> Finished a raggie quilt for my MIL - hope she likes it - I was so worried when she told me the colors in her new living room were burghundy and light yellow - but thank goodnes Joann's had something to coordinate for me!


That is so pretty, Wendy! She's going to love it!



jeniamt said:


>


Everything looks great!!  I love your pictures!



disneymomof1 said:


> Yes, that is me, I hardly ever let anyone take my pic but LOVE the grinch.


What great pictures!! I agree with my sister, you're too pretty not to have your picture taken more!  It's great to get to see you! 



Cibahwewah said:


>


I LOVE that fabric!  That's exactly what I wanted my curtains in my bedroom to look like.  But, that was before I started sewing, so I had to settle for something I found at Target.  Your little ballerina is absolutely adorable!!



NiniMorris said:


> I have another update on the family I am praying for.  Mom had an MRI yesterday.  They now have a better understanding of her injuries.  She has both punctured and collapsed lungs, broken collar bone, broken shoulder, crushed pelvis and several crushed vertebrae.  She has a breathing tube inserted in her neck.  They are trying to stabilizer her enough for surgery tomorrow to insert several metal rods to help support her body enough to be able to sit up.  She has a less than 10% chance of ever walking again.  As some of the swelling around the spinal column is going down, she has started having movements in one of her arms.  There is no feeling below her chest.
> 
> Last night, the family made the difficult decision to tell her about her daughter.As this decision was made after my kids left, I don't know how she took it.
> 
> Funeral arrangements are still pending, but Helen's death will enable someone else to continue in their life.  Some of her organs were donated.
> 
> This has been a particularly trying time on us all, but we are determined to rise above it and carry on.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's prayers and good wishes.  I cannot begin to tell you how much this has helped!
> 
> From today forward, I will not be posting any more updates.  To anyone who is interested, I will be glad to PM.  But I am tired.  I want and NEED to see more sewing!
> 
> In closing, please remember, we are not given any guarantee on how long we have on this earth.  Live each day as if it were your last!  And tell everyone that matters to you how much they mean to you!
> 
> 
> Nini


I didn't see this when you first posted it.  But, I want you to know I'm praying for the family, and for all of you. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Watching them draw blood and put her through all of those tests was awful and so scary.  I'm tearing up just thinking about it.  They drew her blood over and over again until I told my DH to do something - luckily he was in his police uniform while we were there so everyone was very nice to us.  They kept not being able to find a vein so they would poke her over and over and then they would poke her in the foot becaause she was little and literally try to squeeze the blood out of her foot into the the tube.  Then they would come back to us and say the blood clotted too fast and they needed to get some more.  I would fianally have her clamed down or asleep and they would want me to wake her up.  We told them to get a different technician, but it didn't help.  finally we told them no more.   That night was awful.  we went throught a lot of scary days and tests with her after that but that night just seemed to be the worst - maybe b/c that's when it started.  i'm not sure.
> 
> I learned after that experience wtih her being sick that you are your child's best advocate and you need to stand up for them and do whatever it takes to get them the best treatment, doctors, etc!  it's okay to ask questions - it's our job as parents I think.


So true!  I've found that you have to be your own best advocate, too!  That must have been awful to see them doing that to your poor little baby.  I had a hard time watching them poke my kids feet when they had jaundice after they were born.  Finally, on Sawyer's very last visit, the nurse told me to make sure they hold a warm cloth on his foot before they poke it so the blood will flow easier.  It worked like a charm and no squeezing was required!  I can't believe none of the other people did that!  



aksunshine said:


> Levi's seat just wasn't enough, not while being tboned at 50 mph. Matt and I have always thought a vehicle that set up higher would have made a difference.


  The "what ifs" are so hard to deal with.    You did all that a good mommy could to keep your little guy safe.  



revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!


Yay!!!!  I'd add some bananas, but I have too many pictures in my post!



NiniMorris said:


> My hubby has been a police officer for almost 15 years now...we have an understanding.  He doesn't tell me the bad stuff and we both stay happy.  Sometimes I will get an odd call asking about one of the kids or something, and I just KNOW there was something bad happen.
> 
> He was on the accident reconstruction team...but couldn't take it anymore.  We are counting down the time until he can retire...
> 
> Nini


I think I might have to make this same deal with Henry.  I know too much about the accident he worked on Friday night and I wish I didn't.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.


Everything looks so pretty! I especially love the Tinkerbell outfits!!  



squirrel said:


> Then on Monday, I was at our Walmart and spied some Stitch fabric in the clearance rack.  I bought 2 metres for my niece.  I will have to post what it looks like.  It's a large print- not sure it will look very good as a dress.  I know my niece will want clothes made out of it.  I might have to learn how to applique!


I don't know if I've ever seen Stitch fabric! 



NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone making things for teachers' gifts?  I need more ideas...I just realized I have 4 more teachers that I had forgotten.  I am out of ideas!
> 
> Nini


I haven't decided what, if anything, to make this year!  Last year I made Tessa's teacher a wonky purse.  This year I was thinking of making those cute coasters that Steph posted a while back.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry to hear this.  We'll be thinking and praying for him.  My DH has had some hard cases like this this past year and it takes a toll.
> 
> 
> It's a pretty thankless job most of the time.  Most people consider them the bad guys.  I guess you don't really realize what all they do and how much they give of themselves unless you are married to one and see the ins and outs of it.



Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.

It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.
> 
> It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!




Not me! My dad is a retired police officer and my brother is near retirement as a police officer. I understand completely and appreciate what they do. Although the dinner conversations do sometimes get a little gruesome for my taste....


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!



YEAH! Now THAT sounds like some great sewing inspiration!

p.s. Wanna take me along????


----------



## mom2rtk

squirrel said:


> Then on Monday, I was at our Walmart and spied some Stitch fabric in the clearance rack.  I bought 2 metres for my niece.  I will have to post what it looks like.  It's a large print- not sure it will look very good as a dress.  I know my niece will want clothes made out of it.  I might have to learn how to applique!




Wow! I'd love to see that! I've never seen Stitch fabric. I bough some once on Ebay but it was a knockoff from overseas. It was so stiff and low quality I never did use it. They did do a nice Lilo fabric a few years back, but I still haven't seen Stitch!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I got an email from JoAnn's for Free shipping no minimum and they are honoring the online sale!  Only until midnight.  Flannel and fleece are on sale.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

My DH was a state trooper for 20 years before he retired.  I agree, so many people bad mouth cops, but when someone breaks into their home, and they call the cops and run out, guess who runs in??  It is a thankless underpaid, under appreciated profession, but my DH loved it!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I know, all those tests to find out "Hey, her parents are short MAYBE she's just SHORT!" They actually called her "failure to thrive" just because she was short. That term has become such a catchall in the medical world. It just bugs me! She was thriving, she was just small. She was well proportioned too, it wasn't that she was too skinny for her height, her percentiles on both were the same.  It still bugs me to this day!
> 
> That must have been so frightening to go through with your daughter. You are right, it is our job to ask questions and make sure our kids are getting the best treatment possible!
> 
> 
> Heather's husband, Henry (he's a police officer) is having a hard time this week. He was on the scene of an accident involving a 16 year old girl on Friday. She didn't make it. I don't think she was on the phone or anything, but I can't imagine dealing with thins like that on a regular basis. It would be so hard. Things happen to quickly and then everything is changed.


I agree with the whole failure to thrive being over used!  That was Nik before we found out she was failure to thrive BECAUSE she had Celiacs and now that she has been dx'd she is thriving!  She probably wouldn't have been dx'd if I didn't recognize some symptoms from my DH's ulcerate colitis and start testing for allergies and a smart dr and a dr who listened to me!

Luckily she did have a few test but nothing that was unnecessary.  Still scary but worth it in the end.

 Poor Henry!  that has to be so hard!


revrob said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to point out my new ticker!  WOO HOO!






Tinka_Belle said:


> NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!
> 
> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind copying for personal use, but please don't copy to sell any of these designs.
> 
> And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.



Very pretty!

  Chatue_chick  Praying for your little girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Camping Griswalds said:


> My DH was a state trooper for 20 years before he retired.  I agree, so many people bad mouth cops, but when someone breaks into their home, and they call the cops and run out, guess who runs in??  It is a thankless underpaid, under appreciated profession, but my DH loved it!


I don't bad mouth cops. I have a cousin who is a State Trooper and he is also on SWAT team for Louisiana. I do have the tendency to gripe about getting a ticket, but seriously whose fault is it that I got a ticket? MINE!! I have met some of the sweetest police officers here in this town. I even had one give me a lesser charge (I don't know if that is the correct word or not) on a ticket when I was in an accident that was my  fault. Whether we believe so or not Police officers are our friends and tell your husband that he held an honorable position!!


----------



## Tweevil

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got an email from JoAnn's for Free shipping no minimum and they are honoring the online sale!  Only until midnight.  Flannel and fleece are on sale.


Everytime I add something to my cart I get an error that page can't be displayed... bummer.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't bad mouth cops. I have a cousin who is a State Trooper and he is also on SWAT team for Louisiana. I do have the tendency to gripe about getting a ticket, but seriously whose fault is it that I got a ticket? MINE!! I have met some of the sweetest police officers here in this town. I even had one give me a lesser charge (I don't know if that is the correct word or not) on a ticket when I was in an accident that was my  fault. Whether we believe so or not Police officers are our friends and tell your husband that he held an honorable position!!



Thanks I will tell him.  Like Heathers husband just witnessed recently, there is a lot of heartache to the job as well.  And I agree about the speeding tickets....haven't ever gotten one when I wasn't speeding


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yes, keep watching my ticker, it is going to keep changing as the plans keep evolving.

I have no signature, no ticker.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't bad mouth cops. I have a cousin who is a State Trooper and he is also on SWAT team for Louisiana. I do have the tendency to gripe about getting a ticket, but seriously whose fault is it that I got a ticket? MINE!! I have met some of the sweetest police officers here in this town. I even had one give me a lesser charge (I don't know if that is the correct word or not) on a ticket when I was in an accident that was my  fault. Whether we believe so or not Police officers are our friends and tell your husband that he held an honorable position!!


 
My children know that the police are our friends.  When we first traveled out west and were in Jackson at 1 am with hungry kids, I told DH to go ask the cop where we could feed our kids.  Yes, they knew!  I didn't know where a location was in Jackson just Monday, I asked the WHP.  They are here to serve and paid by my tax dollar.  They do a job I would never want and they deserve respect.


----------



## VBAndrea

Hugs and prayers to the minister and congregation -- what heartbreaking news that is Nini.  And Laura, so glad dd can now get her surgery done -- sorry for all your worries.

I am supposed to be paying bills right now but had to do a quick skim of posts.  I am finishing two appliqued Christmas Chip and Dale t's and a shirt for ds to wear to Akerhsus and that will likely be all I have time for.  The kids will either have to be naked one day or repeat.  And I ran out of two colors of embroidery thread so now have to run to Joann's which isn't particularly close to my house 

I have not started packing and none of the bases here have anymore military salute tickets so now we have to get them in FL and pay tax   I figured they were electronically generated but apparently not so.

I am not so sure I will have time to post outfit pics.  I may try to snap photos as I'm packing and get them posted -- but don't hold your breath.  I still don't even have all my plannig done.  I subscribed to TGM and thus far mainly only used it for park days.  Hopefully I can log on on the car ride down and do some planning.

Allright, off to pay the bills.....


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Hugs and prayers to the minister and congregation -- what heartbreaking news that is Nini.  And Laura, so glad dd can now get her surgery done -- sorry for all your worries.
> 
> I am supposed to be paying bills right now but had to do a quick skim of posts.  I am finishing two appliqued Christmas Chip and Dale t's and a shirt for ds to wear to Akerhsus and that will likely be all I have time for.  The kids will either have to be naked one day or repeat.  And I ran out of two colors of embroidery thread so now have to run to Joann's which isn't particularly close to my house
> 
> I have not started packing and none of the bases here have anymore military salute tickets so now we have to get them in FL and pay tax   I figured they were electronically generated but apparently not so.
> 
> I am not so sure I will have time to post outfit pics.  I may try to snap photos as I'm packing and get them posted -- but don't hold your breath.  I still don't even have all my plannig done.  I subscribed to TGM and thus far mainly only used it for park days.  Hopefully I can log on on the car ride down and do some planning.
> 
> Allright, off to pay the bills.....




NO NO NO...you can get the tix at Shade of green...no tax!

That is where we always get our tickets...the ticket office is open until 9pm most nights.  Since they are a ticket office, they have the ability to print the vouchers right there...

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> NiNi-I am sorry for your loss and I am praying for the family. I have been crying for their loss and for Levi also. I promise that I will never talk on my phone while driving. I'm a bad enough driver as it is. And as requested here are some pics to give inspiration!
> 
> These were for a WISH trip for StephLyn-Bella.
> 
> And this is a Christmas dress that I made for my etsy shop. This is the back. The front looks the same except with out the bow. The back is just so pretty.


That is really pretty Crystal!



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.
> 
> It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!



I know, people should respect these guys and ladies who are out their trying to protect us. I'm so proud of Henry. 

And, in case anyone didn't understand what Heather was saying, MANY officers are not paid AT ALL for what they do! Like, Henry, who is a trained volunteer. He VOLUNTEERS to put his life at risk to help out other people.  Until Henry signed up for this, I had no idea there were volunteer officers. It really gives me new appreciation.



mom2rtk said:


> Not me! My dad is a retired police officer and my brother is near retirement as a police officer. I understand completely and appreciate what they do.



Thank them both for me. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> My DH was a state trooper for 20 years before he retired.  I agree, so many people bad mouth cops, but when someone breaks into their home, and they call the cops and run out, guess who runs in??  It is a thankless underpaid, under appreciated profession, but my DH loved it!



I didn't realize he was a state trooper for 20 years. That is really wonderful. Although, I have to say I'm so glad my husband didn't chose a profession like that. I don't know how you guys handle it. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't bad mouth cops. I have a cousin who is a State Trooper and he is also on SWAT team for Louisiana. I do have the tendency to gripe about getting a ticket, but seriously whose fault is it that I got a ticket? MINE!! I have met some of the sweetest police officers here in this town. I even had one give me a lesser charge (I don't know if that is the correct word or not) on a ticket when I was in an accident that was my  fault. Whether we believe so or not Police officers are our friends and tell your husband that he held an honorable position!!



Well said Crystal.


----------



## froggy33

VBAndrea said:


> I am supposed to be paying bills right now but had to do a quick skim of posts.  I am finishing two appliqued Christmas Chip and Dale t's and a shirt for ds to wear to Akerhsus and that will likely be all I have time for.  The kids will either have to be naked one day or repeat.  And I ran out of two colors of embroidery thread so now have to run to Joann's which isn't particularly close to my house
> 
> I have not started packing and none of the bases here have anymore military salute tickets so now we have to get them in FL and pay tax   I figured they were electronically generated but apparently not so.
> 
> I am not so sure I will have time to post outfit pics.  I may try to snap photos as I'm packing and get them posted -- but don't hold your breath.  I still don't even have all my plannig done.  I subscribed to TGM and thus far mainly only used it for park days.  Hopefully I can log on on the car ride down and do some planning.
> 
> Allright, off to pay the bills.....



Ugh!!  I totally understand!!  I am really super excited about our trip, but I don't feel like I have enough time to get everything done!!  I did manage to get all Kenzie's clothes made (I am going to post pics tonight), but I still have bows I want to make, blocks for the autograph quilt, and a crayon roll up.  Really the world won't end if I don't get them done but I want to!!  I loose tonight cause I have to go to DH's work party!!

Really though, not a big deal. Our kids can wear regular clothes  and we'll be in Disney.  Only 3 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## lori123

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.
> 
> It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!



I just wanted to tell you how much I respect and admire all our men and women in uniform.  They put their life on the line daily to protect us.  I don't know if any of you have seen on your national news - but we lost 4 police officers on Sunday.  A man specifically targeted them - he went into the coffee shop they were at going over pre-shift paperwork (they had only been there about 15 minutes) and ambushed them.  There were 3 men and 1 woman, and they had 9 children between them.  The kids and I drove by the coffee shop and memorial yesterday - it is heartbreaking!


----------



## princesskayla

I hate my embroidery machine. I can not tell you how many applique shirts I have ruined because the thing gets off center everytime you take it off the hoop holder!! Everytime I start to use the thing, I hope that I don't have any problems with the bobbin, cause if I do, I might as well kiss that shirt goodbye!! 

Anyone looking at embroidery machines....
DO NOT get a singer Futura.. it is so not worth the headache!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

lori123 said:


> I just wanted to tell you how much I respect and admire all our men and women in uniform.  They put their life on the line daily to protect us.  I don't know if any of you have seen on your national news - but we lost 4 police officers on Sunday.  A man specifically targeted them - he went into the coffee shop they were at going over pre-shift paperwork (they had only been there about 15 minutes) and ambushed them.  There were 3 men and 1 woman, and they had 9 children between them.  The kids and I drove by the coffee shop and memorial yesterday - it is heartbreaking!



I've seen that on the news, and it scares me! I didn't realize you lived right there. How sad for those officers and their families. For the whole country, actually.


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got an email from JoAnn's for Free shipping no minimum and they are honoring the online sale!  Only until midnight.  Flannel and fleece are on sale.


Thank you, April! 


Tweevil said:


> Everytime I add something to my cart I get an error that page can't be displayed... bummer.


The same thing kept happening to me and then I signed in to my account and the items started showing up in my cart. Then, I decided that I didn't really need any of it anyway! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Thanks I will tell him.  Like Heathers husband just witnessed recently, there is a lot of heartache to the job as well.  And I agree about the speeding tickets....haven't ever gotten one when I wasn't speeding


I didn't realize your husband was an officer, either!  Yes, the only time I ever got a speeding ticket, I was going 45 in a 25.  I REALLY deserved a ticket!  But, he only gave me a ticket for 5 miles over.  I have to say, I don't speed anymore! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> My children know that the police are our friends.  When we first traveled out west and were in Jackson at 1 am with hungry kids, I told DH to go ask the cop where we could feed our kids.  Yes, they knew!  I didn't know where a location was in Jackson just Monday, I asked the WHP.  They are here to serve and paid by my tax dollar.  They do a job I would never want and they deserve respect.


I saw that Teresa already said it.  But, my husband is a reserve officer, so he doesn't get paid at all!  He also has to pay for his own equipment, which is really expensive.  I bought him his bullet proof vest for Christmas one year.  



lori123 said:


> I just wanted to tell you how much I respect and admire all our men and women in uniform.  They put their life on the line daily to protect us.  I don't know if any of you have seen on your national news - but we lost 4 police officers on Sunday.  A man specifically targeted them - he went into the coffee shop they were at going over pre-shift paperwork (they had only been there about 15 minutes) and ambushed them.  There were 3 men and 1 woman, and they had 9 children between them.  The kids and I drove by the coffee shop and memorial yesterday - it is heartbreaking!


 Thank you for saying that.  

I did see that on the news and I was sickened by it.  What is wrong with people?  



princesskayla said:


> I hate my embroidery machine. I can not tell you how many applique shirts I have ruined because the thing gets off center everytime you take it off the hoop holder!! Everytime I start to use the thing, I hope that I don't have any problems with the bobbin, cause if I do, I might as well kiss that shirt goodbye!!
> 
> Anyone looking at embroidery machines....
> DO NOT get a singer Futura.. it is so not worth the headache!!!!



I have heard this quite a few times about the Futura, through my business.  It could also be a stabilizer problem, though. Sometimes if I don't have my stuff stabilized right, especially on t-shirts, the shirt shifts a little and everything is off.  If you're embroidering on t-shirts, you almost have to use a sticky stabilizer or a sticky spray to keep it in place.  I know a lot of people don't have an issue when they don't, but it's what works for me.  If you're doing that and the design still gets off when you take the hoop off the machine, it's definitely the machine!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.
> 
> It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!


This just made me tear up!  It's nice to know someone understands.  My DH had a horrible case in the spring that he still doesn't like to talk about.  Thankfully they brought counselors in for the guys who were there.  My DH was first to respond and one of the victims was a little girl close to the age of ours so itwas hard on him.


mom2rtk said:


> Not me! My dad is a retired police officer and my brother is near retirement as a police officer. I understand completely and appreciate what they do. Although the dinner conversations do sometimes get a little gruesome for my taste....


They can become a little desensitized to gruesome things, can't they?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I got an email from JoAnn's for Free shipping no minimum and they are honoring the online sale!  Only until midnight.  Flannel and fleece are on sale.


Do you have to have a code to type in for free shipping?



Camping Griswalds said:


> My DH was a state trooper for 20 years before he retired.  I agree, so many people bad mouth cops, but when someone breaks into their home, and they call the cops and run out, guess who runs in??  It is a thankless underpaid, under appreciated profession, but my DH loved it!


My DH likes it most of the time too but it is hard to hear people talk bad about them all the time.  most of them aren't dirty out to get you officers!



lori123 said:


> I just wanted to tell you how much I respect and admire all our men and women in uniform.  They put their life on the line daily to protect us.  I don't know if any of you have seen on your national news - but we lost 4 police officers on Sunday.  A man specifically targeted them - he went into the coffee shop they were at going over pre-shift paperwork (they had only been there about 15 minutes) and ambushed them.  There were 3 men and 1 woman, and they had 9 children between them.  The kids and I drove by the coffee shop and memorial yesterday - it is heartbreaking!



When my DH and I heard this, it made us sick.  People are so sick....I don't understand how anyone can do something like this.  Their poor families as well as your community.  If nothing else, hopefully the rest of us can pray for their families as well as everyone else's families who have someone in these types of professions...pray that they come home safe to their family each and every day.  I have to say, I pray practically every time I hear sirens for the officers/ workers who are responding.  It still makes me nervous every time all of the sirens go off at once.  Once you have a loved one in these type of professions, you think of things differently and appreciate them so much more.


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> We prayed for a son...and got two.  I guess I need to be a bit more careful, that prayer can be a very powerful thing!


We kept putting off starting a family... we wanted to buy a house first, then I went back to grad school, and DH started working on getting a certification for work... and we had just decided to put it off again when I thought I caught a stomach bug... turns out I was pregnant... we joke that God got tired of us putting it off 



revrob said:


> I have this bookmarked - not sure if it will help or not, but it sure is cute!  Maybe you can use the dimensions?
> 
> http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/05/bookkeeper.html


I made one for my mother last week.  It went together very fast and she says it fits the Kindel perfectly!  I think I have pictures of it on my camera - I'll post one once I download the pics.


----------



## Tweevil

princesskayla said:


> I hate my embroidery machine. I can not tell you how many applique shirts I have ruined because the thing gets off center everytime you take it off the hoop holder!! Everytime I start to use the thing, I hope that I don't have any problems with the bobbin, cause if I do, I might as well kiss that shirt goodbye!!
> 
> Anyone looking at embroidery machines....
> DO NOT get a singer Futura.. it is so not worth the headache!!!!





I have that every once in a while.  Everything gets all balled up underneath.  I think I am the queen of changing out the bobbin in between the projects. 

I would love for it to have a command that says... go to the upper right corner inbetween color changes.  That would be awesome so it would get the needle out of the way so I can clip around the fabric after the tack down but before the satin stitch.  If this machine has one I don't know how to do it.  Yep, its a touchy machine and futie has heard enough $#(*&@ words from me lately.  
Sorry about the troubles...  Hey, have you ever tried to emb on a fabric or stablizer and cut it out and then sew it to the shirt?  Hmmm... I may have to try this myself.  it would eliminate the tshirt abuse and help with the "itchy" stuff on the inside.  

I took the day off to tear the house up so I can't try it today but maybe this weekend...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is the code for the free shipping for JoAnn's
ECD334B


Please do take note of my new ticker  And we got Beach club and all the ADR's without a single problem at all.  It will be warm but not hot, low crowds and a good trip without any drama.


----------



## squirrel

Here is the Stitch Fabric.  It's not very good quality, but I had to buy it as Stitch is my niece's favorite.  She began loving him after our trip to DL.  So far, nobody (in my family) knows I have this fabric.  I'm going to try not to say anything until I have finished making something.


----------



## Tweevil

Can you guys recommend a pair of scissors that I could use to trim my appliques.  Those little tight spaces are driving me to drink. 
I saw some springy ones but I am not sure how they work.
What do you guys use?
thanks!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tinka_Belle said:


> Saalllyyyy- I went through the thread trying to find the instructions that were posted and I couldn't find them, but I did find that you have made the same jacket. (I thought I remembered seeing Kirsta in one just like it) Anyways, Can you tell me how you did your jacket? Did you use Heat N' Bond?



This one?:






I just pinned some squares on, then did my zig zags. I think I tried some spray adhesive once and that worked okay to. 



NiniMorris said:


> Everyone must be sewing pretty hard...no one is posting anything!  Hello...are you there?
> 
> Is anyone making things for teachers' gifts?  I need more ideas...I just realized I have 4 more teachers that I had forgotten.  I am out of ideas!
> 
> Nini



I made some great machine embroidery items. I gave one to Kirsta for her teacher. It was a pencil, that held chapstick. Came out really cute. I LOVE doing in the hoop designs. 

Isn't that cute:

http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=191


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tweevil said:


> Can you guys recommend a pair of scissors that I could use to trim my appliques.  Those little tight spaces are driving me to drink.
> I saw some springy ones but I am not sure how they work.
> What do you guys use?
> thanks!!



I use Ghingers. They are applique scissors, one side had a rounded edge. They are in the store for about $30 and more, but I got them from Ebay for half that price. I love them, they have a nice sharp point.


----------



## froggy33

Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.

Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.





My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:





Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.





I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

SallyfromDE said:


> I use Ghingers. They are applique scissors, one side had a rounded edge. They are in the store for about $30 and more, but I got them from Ebay for half that price. I love them, they have a nice sharp point.


I use these too.  I bought them when Joann's had a sale.


NiniMorris said:


> Everyone must be sewing pretty hard...no one is posting anything!  Hello...are you there?
> 
> Is anyone making things for teachers' gifts?  I need more ideas...I just realized I have 4 more teachers that I had forgotten.  I am out of ideas!
> 
> Nini


I need some ideas.  I can't decide what to make them.


jeniamt said:


> Thanks for everyone's compliments on the customs and kids.  I had so much fun creating them and especially chatting with you guys for inspiration!!!
> 
> Now, I need some Christmas inspiration.... come on ladies.  I know it may not be Disney related but please post what you are working on.  My kids need outfits and I need to sew up some gifts.  I'm thinking of sewing some dishtowels/handtowels that I would embellish with hand stitching and beads.  Honestly, I'm sorta stealing the idea from Anthropologie:
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ushId=HOME-KITCHEN&id=HOME-KITCHEN-DISHTOWELS


Those dishtowels are adorable.


revrob said:


> I have this bookmarked - not sure if it will help or not, but it sure is cute!  Maybe you can use the dimensions?
> 
> http://www.modabakeshop.com/2009/05/bookkeeper.html


That is so cute!  I love it.


squirrel said:


> Here is the Stitch Fabric.  It's not very good quality, but I had to buy it as Stitch is my niece's favorite.  She began loving him after our trip to DL.  So far, nobody (in my family) knows I have this fabric.  I'm going to try not to say anything until I have finished making something.


Wow!  What a great find!  My Daughter would love that fabric.


Tweevil said:


> Can you guys recommend a pair of scissors that I could use to trim my appliques.  Those little tight spaces are driving me to drink.
> I saw some springy ones but I am not sure how they work.
> What do you guys use?
> thanks!!


Get the Gingher Duckbill scissors!  They are great.


froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



Adorable outfits!  So cute!  Where did you find the apron tutorial online?


----------



## pixeegrl

froggy33 said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/174.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!


Love all of them but this is my favorite!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



All your outfits look so very nice.  I love the bowling shirt also.


----------



## desparatelydisney

froggy33 said:


> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



I love these!!  I think my favorite is the Chef Mickey's out fit but WOW....they are all cute!!  You did a great job.


----------



## jne7043

Can you girls sprinkle a little motivation dust my way! We leave on Sunday and I have yet to make a thing. I'm not much of a sewer but I machine applique and embroider (I own a boutique). I have 2 boys and all I wanted to make was 2 appliqued Mickey shirts. I've only known about this trips since February!


----------



## woodkins

I'm in the same boat...we are leaving next Thurs. and I still have at least 2 applique Vida dresses to make and I am really limited on time because we are surprising Gianna with the trip that morning. I can't let her see me sewing it or she will know since she only wears customs in Disney world (this is her 7yr old compromise to me...customs are not cool for school LOL).


----------



## Stephres

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those dishtowels are adorable.




Ha Nancy, there was one that was especially cute, I thought!


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



Love all of these- but the TIana is hands down my fave!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the code for the free shipping for JoAnn's
> ECD334B
> 
> 
> Please do take note of my new ticker  And we got Beach club and all the ADR's without a single problem at all.  It will be warm but not hot, low crowds and a good trip without any drama.



OK, now you're giving me a complex.  You find out I'm coming, and immediately move your trip away from mine.  I'm hurt.  Did I forget to wear deoderant or something?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I know the answer, but what was the question?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, now you're giving me a complex.  You find out I'm coming, and immediately move your trip away from mine.  I'm hurt.  Did I forget to wear deoderant or something?



Oh my friend that is not it at all, you smell great and I wanted to meet with you.  I will PM you.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> NO NO NO...you can get the tix at Shade of green...no tax!
> 
> That is where we always get our tickets...the ticket office is open until 9pm most nights.  Since they are a ticket office, they have the ability to print the vouchers right there...
> 
> Nini


 Thank you!!!!  I thought they charged tax there.  We are arriving in the morning (on Sunday) so will have plenty of time to get tickets as our first park day won't be until Monday.



froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!


Everything is gorgeous!  I cant decide what I like the best.  I was working on hair bows and headbands today but still have two shirts to finish (one is almost done though).



jne7043 said:


> Can you girls sprinkle a little motivation dust my way! We leave on Sunday and I have yet to make a thing. I'm not much of a sewer but I machine applique and embroider (I own a boutique). I have 2 boys and all I wanted to make was 2 appliqued Mickey shirts. I've only known about this trips since February!


Get cracking!!!  We leave Saturday morning and I really need all day Friday to pack so I must finish my sewing tomorrow.



woodkins said:


> I'm in the same boat...we are leaving next Thurs. and I still have at least 2 applique Vida dresses to make and I am really limited on time because we are surprising Gianna with the trip that morning. I can't let her see me sewing it or she will know since she only wears customs in Disney world (this is her 7yr old compromise to me...customs are not cool for school LOL).


Do what I did....my dd saw her stepsisters Vida being appliqued and I told her I was making a wall hanging for Aunt b/c her Aunt just loves the stepsisters.  She bought it hook, line and sinker.  She also saw an appliqued shirt for MVMCP and I told her it was for her brother (yeah, like he'd wear a purple shirt!).


----------



## bear_mom

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



Very cute outfits!

Emily


----------



## dogodisney

Those outfits are adorable.


----------



## princesskayla

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, April!
> 
> 
> I have heard this quite a few times about the Futura, through my business.  It could also be a stabilizer problem, though. Sometimes if I don't have my stuff stabilized right, especially on t-shirts, the shirt shifts a little and everything is off.  If you're embroidering on t-shirts, you almost have to use a sticky stabilizer or a sticky spray to keep it in place.  I know a lot of people don't have an issue when they don't, but it's what works for me.  If you're doing that and the design still gets off when you take the hoop off the machine, it's definitely the machine!



It works perfectly if I do not take the hoop off the machine!!! Oh well. Other than that is an okay machine, I guess. It has a 5x7 field so I shouldn't gripe much!! 



Tweevil said:


> I have that every once in a while.  Everything gets all balled up underneath.  I think I am the queen of changing out the bobbin in between the projects.
> 
> I would love for it to have a command that says... go to the upper right corner inbetween color changes.  That would be awesome so it would get the needle out of the way so I can clip around the fabric after the tack down but before the satin stitch.  If this machine has one I don't know how to do it.  Yep, its a touchy machine and futie has heard enough $#(*&@ words from me lately.
> Sorry about the troubles...  Hey, have you ever tried to emb on a fabric or stablizer and cut it out and then sew it to the shirt?  Hmmm... I may have to try this myself.  it would eliminate the tshirt abuse and help with the "itchy" stuff on the inside.
> 
> I took the day off to tear the house up so I can't try it today but maybe this weekend...



That command would be awsome! I just had to vent a little. My husband has no clue why I yelling at this machine all the time. I knew at least someone on here would understand. 
I would do that but I am putting names underneath the designs right now and I am not sure that would look right. I will try it when I am just putting designs on a shirt. 




squirrel said:


> Here is the Stitch Fabric.  It's not very good quality, but I had to buy it as Stitch is my niece's favorite.  She began loving him after our trip to DL.  So far, nobody (in my family) knows I have this fabric.  I'm going to try not to say anything until I have finished making something.



Cute!!!



Tweevil said:


> Can you guys recommend a pair of scissors that I could use to trim my appliques.  Those little tight spaces are driving me to drink.
> I saw some springy ones but I am not sure how they work.
> What do you guys use?
> thanks!!



I am a cheapy and bought little westcott curved ones from Wallyworld. They have a gray handle and a sharp pointed tip. They have worked well for me. However, I have asked for some Ghingers for Christmas.



froggy33 said:


> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:



Love all the outfits but this is my favorite. I might have to CASE you idea for the Tiana shirt. 

Two questions: How did you make those flowers and what is being picked to go on the Liberty Belle?


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> I know the answer, but what was the question?



awesome ticker!


----------



## froggy33

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Adorable outfits!  So cute!  Where did you find the apron tutorial online?


Thank you.  The apron is from: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/08/05/childs-apron-tutorial/  My little girl is only 17 months so I shrunk the pattern down to 70% I think, but other wise everything is the same.  Very quick!



pixeegrl said:


> Love all of them but this is my favorite!


Thank you!  I wanted something similar, but not exactly like her jolly holiday dress.



MinnieVanMom said:


> All your outfits look so very nice.  I love the bowling shirt also.


Thanks!  I know if I ever have a boy I will definitely be using the bowling shirt!



desparatelydisney said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thanks!!



Granna4679 said:


> I love these!!  I think my favorite is the Chef Mickey's out fit but WOW....they are all cute!!  You did a great job.


Thank you!  I hope it looks nice on...I think the top may be a little short, but she'll be adorable no matter what!



ireland_nicole said:


> Love all of these- but the TIana is hands down my fave!


Thank you!  I just happened to have this green fabric for another outfit I never made.  It worked perfectly for this!



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is gorgeous!  I cant decide what I like the best.  I was working on hair bows and headbands today but still have two shirts to finish (one is almost done though).


Thank you!  We can do it!  I hope to work on bows toomorrow night as I am beat tonight!  Then I need to pack on Friday!  I am so ready to go and so not ready to go if you know what I mean!



bear_mom said:


> Very cute outfits!


Thank you!



princesskayla said:


> Love all the outfits but this is my favorite. I might have to CASE you idea for the Tiana shirt.
> 
> Two questions: How did you make those flowers and what is being picked to go on the Liberty Belle?



Sounds good!  The shirt was really easy.  It's just a waist length Simply Sweet.  I drew the leaves by hand.
The flower is from this tutorial: http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html  It goes together really easily.  They do a Princess and the Frog show on the Liberty Boat throughout the day and I think they pick people to go on the boat.  I am pretty sure it runs through January at least.


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



I love them all but especially the Princess Tiana!


----------



## NiniMorris

I know I said no more updates, but this one is sewing related.  I promise!

Kristy (mom) is about to undergo her back surgery.  I am going to make her a lap robe (quilt) to use during her recovery.  I have never made a lap robe and I am not sure of the dimensions.  

Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.

I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.

Suggestions?  Ideas?

Thanks...

Nini


----------



## minnie2

Froggy33,  Those outfits are darling!  Have fun!  WE didn't do the Liberty belle when we went but we watched the little show and heard it a few more times it was super cute!  Now I wis we did it.  Of course my dd NOW tells e the same thing!  Oh well!

Nini that lap quilt is a great idea!  Sorry I don't have dimensions for you but personally I would do it the size of a throw blanket and she can tuck it around her and use it once she is all healed.  Please keep us posted on how her surgery goes.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

NiniMorris said:


> I know I said no more updates, but this one is sewing related.  I promise!
> 
> Kristy (mom) is about to undergo her back surgery.  I am going to make her a lap robe (quilt) to use during her recovery.  I have never made a lap robe and I am not sure of the dimensions.
> 
> Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.
> 
> I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.
> 
> Suggestions?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I think this is a wonderful idea!  Both the lap blanket and the encouragement quilt.  Wonderful and thoughtful!  I'm a nurse, so I actually am thinking that I've seen lots of pts with lap blankets that aren't quite big enough.  Sometimes it's nice if the have one that can unfold so they can get their upper body covered too, and tuck it under their feet and bottoms to be "snug"  Not much help....but an idea I guess.


----------



## NiniMorris

I've seen some lap robes online...they are kind of made like an apron...I'm really thinking more of a rectangle or square shape... she is not yet ready to accept that she will not walk again.  I want her to be able to use it later for something else...

I'm thinking maybe the size to go on the back of a sofa...Would that be too big for a wheelchair?  I will use soft cotton batting and flannel for the backing.  Hopefully this will give it a soft drape and no bulk.

The only experience I have personally had with a wheelchair was my then 3 year old was in one for 6 months...and it was summer...in Georgia...no NEED for anything to keep you warm!

I'm getting my drafting paper out to see what I can come up with.


By the way...on the Kindell cover that I made for my daughter's birthday.  She loved it...warts and all.  However,  when she saw the link to the pattern that was shown here...well, now she wants that one too! And of course, my DIL wants a Kindell so she can have the cover too...my son is not happy with me...he has already bought her Christmas Present this year...and thats not it!

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

froggy33 said:


> Thank you.  The apron is from: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/08/05/childs-apron-tutorial/  My little girl is only 17 months so I shrunk the pattern down to 70% I think, but other wise everything is the same.  Very quick!
> 
> The flower is from this tutorial: http://sewritzytitzy.blogspot.com/2008/11/from-annas-gardenfabric-flower-tutorial.html  It goes together really easily.  They do a Princess and the Frog show on the Liberty Boat throughout the day and I think they pick people to go on the boat.  I am pretty sure it runs through January at least.




Thank you for these!  I've been looking for a flower tute everywhere I can think of, and this one is perfect!  Have a great trip!  


NiniMorris said:


> I've seen some lap robes online...they are kind of made like an apron...I'm really thinking more of a rectangle or square shape... she is not yet ready to accept that she will not walk again.  I want her to be able to use it later for something else...
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the size to go on the back of a sofa...Would that be too big for a wheelchair?  I will use soft cotton batting and flannel for the backing.  Hopefully this will give it a soft drape and no bulk.
> 
> The only experience I have personally had with a wheelchair was my then 3 year old was in one for 6 months...and it was summer...in Georgia...no NEED for anything to keep you warm!
> 
> I'm getting my drafting paper out to see what I can come up with.
> 
> 
> By the way...on the Kindell cover that I made for my daughter's birthday.  She loved it...warts and all.  However,  when she saw the link to the pattern that was shown here...well, now she wants that one too! And of course, my DIL wants a Kindell so she can have the cover too...my son is not happy with me...he has already bought her Christmas Present this year...and thats not it!
> 
> Nini



Great job on the Kindell cover; as far as the lap quilt, I think a rectangle would be great!  it could be doubled over and tucked around her, or cover her up to her shoulders if she was cold.  One of the problems that is common after spinal injuries is difficulty with temperature regulation, so having that flexibility would be great; plus, she's still her; whether she can walk or not, and someday she may want the quilt draped over the sofa, and this way it doesn't look too "medical."  Just a warm, homey, gift from the heart.  That happens to also be useful.  Continuing to pray for them.


----------



## woodkins

VBAndrea said:


> Do what I did....my dd saw her stepsisters Vida being appliqued and I told her I was making a wall hanging for Aunt b/c her Aunt just loves the stepsisters.  She bought it hook, line and sinker.  She also saw an appliqued shirt for MVMCP and I told her it was for her brother (yeah, like he'd wear a purple shirt!).



I wish I could...she is 7.5 and very perceptive, plus the only other kids I have to sew for are 8 & 6 yr old boys and I don't think I can convince her that either of them want a Princess Tiana Vida LOL


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



Great stuff.  Excellent take on the Princess Tiana and what an original Mary Poppins outfit.


----------



## busy mommy

NiniMorris said:


> I know I said no more updates, but this one is sewing related.  I promise!
> 
> Kristy (mom) is about to undergo her back surgery.  I am going to make her a lap robe (quilt) to use during her recovery.  I have never made a lap robe and I am not sure of the dimensions.
> 
> Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.
> 
> I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.
> 
> Suggestions?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I have no suggestions for you, but I think this is a wonderful idea.  I will continue to pray for this family and for your church family.


Froggy33, your recent customs are adorable.  I will be watching for you while we are there.  That is my favorite apron pattern.  I had to make some little aprons for our church program, and that is the pattern I used.    

I am trying to finish packing this morning.  The camper has to be packed before my dh goes to work today.  I have run into a small problem.  I am having a hard time getting all of Maddie's clothes to fit.  Maybe I will just leave all of our food at home.  We don't need to eat every day, do we?


----------



## tricia

Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.

Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:









Tote bag for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas:





PJ's for my Nana for Christmas:





PJ's for my brother Glenn for Christmas:





Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:





Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


> awesome ticker!


Thanks, we are happy to have found a solution to a difficult situation.



tricia said:


> Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.
> 
> Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my Nana for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my brother Glenn for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )


The bowling shirt is just my favorite and I have taken the collar instructions and use them now on commercial patterns.  Great work and super presents.


----------



## AlternateEgo

I have been looking at different ideas for Princess Tiana and that is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## froggy33

ncmomof2 said:


> I love them all but especially the Princess Tiana!


Thank you!



minnie2 said:


> Froggy33,  Those outfits are darling!  Have fun!  We didn't do the Liberty belle when we went but we watched the little show and heard it a few more times it was super cute!  Now I wish we did it.  Of course my dd NOW tells e the same thing!  Oh well!


Thanks!  My daughter is only 17 months so she won't really get it, but she loves to dance so I hope we catch it.  I am pretty excited about the new movie.  I am a big fan of traditional animation so this will be nice!



ireland_nicole said:


> Thank you for these!  I've been looking for a flower tute everywhere I can think of, and this one is perfect!  Have a great trip!


No problem!  It goes together really fast.  I made two small ones this morning in less than 20 min.  I found a great blog site that had 30 days of flower tutorials.....this isn't it, but it has a nice assortment: http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=763


tricia said:


> Great stuff.  Excellent take on the Princess Tiana and what an original Mary Poppins outfit.


Thank you!


busy mommy said:


> Froggy33, your recent customs are adorable.  I will be watching for you while we are there.  That is my favorite apron pattern.  I had to make some little aprons for our church program, and that is the pattern I used.


Yeah!  Will keep an eye out for you too!  I've never met a Diser in person!  the apron was a piece of cake!!



tricia said:


> Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:


All cute!  Like the tunic!  I really want to make one for myself!



AlternateEgo said:


> I have been looking at different ideas for Princess Tiana and that is probably my favorite so far.


Thank you so much!  It was really simple.  The hardest part was figuring out the petals (I had to free hand) and that really wasn't bad.  It would be really cute as a dress too - with yellow petals under the green.


----------



## teresajoy

squirrel said:


> Here is the Stitch Fabric.  It's not very good quality, but I had to buy it as Stitch is my niece's favorite.  She began loving him after our trip to DL.  So far, nobody (in my family) knows I have this fabric.  I'm going to try not to say anything until I have finished making something.



That is really cute!


froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



I love all of these!!! The casual Tiana is WONDERFUL!!! Thanks for the link to the flower tutorial, I added it to the bookmarks. 




tricia said:


> Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.
> 
> Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )



Great work!!! That is a cute dino shirt!


----------



## tvgirlmin

froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!



LOVE them ALL, but Tiana is my favorite too.  I am going to attempt to CASE for my daughter, but I am such a newbie who knows how it will turn out!  Have a great trip and enjoy with your little lady!!!

Finished the Hula Snowman dress I was making for Emmy - at 1:30 am !  I'll have pics later today - she is wearing it to school (if it fits after bathtime, that is!)!  I was so bummed - I was halfway through the hand embroidery when SWAK sent me an email with the santa flamingo design - it would have been perfect - but I like my snowmen, too...


----------



## gulf breeze

Does anyone know of a crochet hat pattern for Julie, the American Girl doll, in kid size? I'd love to make my DD a matching hat. I've figured out the motif but am having trouble joining them. Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I love all of these!!! The casual Tiana is WONDERFUL!!! Thanks for the link to the flower tutorial, I added it to the bookmarks.


Thank you!!  I just saw that in the bookmarks (by the way right now the link doesn't work).  I know it's not my tutorial, but I feel really cool that something I did made it in the bookmarks!!



tvgirlmin said:


> LOVE them ALL, but Tiana is my favorite too.  I am going to attempt to CASE for my daughter, but I am such a newbie who knows how it will turn out!  Have a great trip and enjoy with your little lady!!!



Yeah I am getting CASED!!  HA!  It was really very simply.  I made the bodice with the simply sweet I just did it 2 layers instead of three.  The front two were yellow and then the back was green on top and yellow below.  I made that attaching the straps and then added the pre made top leaves before I stitched up the sides.  For the skirt leaves I just took the waist measurement of the bodice and multiplied by 1.5 (for gather)  then I free handed the leaves.  Really just the big top two need to equal waist x 1.5 with a little overlap.  The rest are stacked.  I am sure I made no sense with all that, but good luck!!!!


----------



## jham

popping out of lurker mode to say wonderful stuff everyone!  I don't know what to do for teacher gifts either.  Seth's teacher is a man which rules out a lot of things.  I LOVE the casual Tiana!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

tricia said:


> Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.
> 
> Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my Nana for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my brother Glenn for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )


Those are great gifts!  I promise not to tell them 


NiniMorris said:


> I know I said no more updates, but this one is sewing related.  I promise!
> 
> Kristy (mom) is about to undergo her back surgery.  I am going to make her a lap robe (quilt) to use during her recovery.  I have never made a lap robe and I am not sure of the dimensions.
> 
> Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.
> 
> I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.
> 
> Suggestions?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Those are wonderful ideas.  Are you going to make a rag quilt?  I am thinking of making one of those for my Sister-in-Law.

I will continue to pray for them.  Is she at Atlanta Medical Center?  If she is there, then she is in very good hands.  A friend of mine's husband was in a Motocross Accident and suffered a severe head injury.  He was taken by helicopter to Atlanta Medical Center and made a full recovery.  He also was at Shepherd Spinal Center.  Shortly after he returned to work he was even promoted.


----------



## froggy33

jham said:


> popping out of lurker mode to say wonderful stuff everyone! I LOVE the casual Tiana!!!



Thank you!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Hi again!  I have been searching through everything ALL day... and I am trying to find the pattern for the dress with an opening in the back with ruffles all down the back.

I know PrincessLeighsDad has one posted in the photobucket account, but i dont know if I am allowed to show you that picture to ask... where??

I have been looking on YCMt, maybe I'm over looking it.

Thanks!


----------



## froggy33

Is it like this one??







If so it is the Feliz dress by farbenmix.  This is one place you can order
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=688

Forgot to add, if it is this one...it's not really difficult to do, but the directions are crazy.  I follow this tutorial:http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html  I couldn't do it without!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

froggy33 said:


> Is it like this one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so it is the Feliz dress by farbenmix.  This is one place you can order
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=688



Yes thank you thank you!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Now that I know what it is called, I found a free "how-to".  It doesn't have the pattern, but it might give enough information to decide if this is something you want to tackle 

http://www.studiotantrum.com/instructions/FELIZ_Sew-Along_ENGLISH_1_reduce.pdf


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.  

The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.


----------



## NiniMorris

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are great gifts!  I promise not to tell them
> 
> 
> Those are wonderful ideas.  Are you going to make a rag quilt?  I am thinking of making one of those for my Sister-in-Law.
> 
> I will continue to pray for them.  Is she at Atlanta Medical Center?  If she is there, then she is in very good hands.  A friend of mine's husband was in a Motocross Accident and suffered a severe head injury.  He was taken by helicopter to Atlanta Medical Center and made a full recovery.  He also was at Shepherd Spinal Center.  Shortly after he returned to work he was even promoted.



Yes, she is at Atlanta Medical Center.  She is in surgery even as I type.  I'm glad to hear good things about that place.  I personally love CHOA...but she is a bit too old for them to take her..LOL

I have never in my life made a rag quilt.  I sort of like the way they look, but anything that is not actually quilted...well it is almost sacrilege to me! (being a long arm quilter and all!!!) (I made my son a fleece blanket and it drove me crazy).

Nini


----------



## froggy33

Nini - what fabric marker did you use to make your autograph quilt.  I got one at walmart and don't really like it.  Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> Nini - what fabric marker did you use to make your autograph quilt.  I got one at walmart and don't really like it.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Jessica



I really don't remember the brand name...but I got it at Joann's.  I remember they had several different brands.  My DIL got hers at WalMart...they were more of a paint marker for fabric than a fabric marker.  They didn't have a 'smooth' line.  I bought a pack of 4 or 5 different colors.  I'll see if I can still find them...we won't talk about what happened to them when we got back....'someone' thought they were just regular markers and let the kids play with them.....(let's just say that 'someone' was very upset when I made HIM do the laundry for a while!)

Nini


----------



## coteau_chick

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for praying for Henry.  I know it's hard for people to understand how hard it is for the officer on the scene when something like that happens.
> 
> It is a thankless job!  I get so tired of hearing people say that they don't like cops.  How could you not like the people that are out there to protect you?  They are people, not just uniforms!  I think it's because you almost always hear negative stories on the news and never hear the wonderful things they do on a daily basis.  Plus, most of them don't get paid squat to put their life on the line every day!



Tell Henry thank you for me for being a police man.  I have tremendous respect for officiers.   My cousin in a police officier.  I feel they are under paid they put their lives on the line everyday.  They are true heros in my book and always will be so give him a hug and thank him for me.


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> I really don't remember the brand name...but I got it at Joann's.  I remember they had several different brands.  My DIL got hers at WalMart...they were more of a paint marker for fabric than a fabric marker.  They didn't have a 'smooth' line.  I bought a pack of 4 or 5 different colors.  I'll see if I can still find them...we won't talk about what happened to them when we got back....'someone' thought they were just regular markers and let the kids play with them.....(let's just say that 'someone' was very upset when I made HIM do the laundry for a while!)
> 
> Nini



That is hilarious!!    Thanks! I'll take a look at JoAnns (and I am running by hobby lobby).  The WalMart ones are more of a brush and yah, don't make a very good line.


----------



## coteau_chick

Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.


----------



## busy mommy

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.
> 
> The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.



I will be praying for this little boy.  This is so sad.



coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.



I'm sorry Grace was in so much pain last night.  I will pray that she will heel quickly and have no more problems.


----------



## busy mommy

I can't believe it.  Our camper is packed.  Now all I have to do is our travel bags, snack bags, coolers, and something else that I can't remember right now.  Hopefully, I will remember soon.


----------



## bear_mom

coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.




Glad to hear everything went (mostly) okay. Hope her pain stays under control!

Emily


----------



## SallyfromDE

froggy33 said:


>



I love it all! But Tiana is my favorite. You must do a Tutorial for us!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.
> 
> I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.
> 
> Suggestions?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



I like both ideas. I came across this: 

3. Quilted Lap Robe: The lap robe measures 33 ½ by 24 inches because Margene, who wrote asking for directions, had fabric sample pages measuring 17 by 24 inches.

Normally, wheelchair lap robes are between 34 and 36 inches long. 

http://the-artful-crafter.blogspot.com/2009/10/repurposing-fabric-sample-book-pages.html

Maybe the measurements will help. 



coteau_chick said:


> She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.



Glad to hear Grace is on the mend. Sorry she had a rough night. But she'll be driving you crazy before you know it! I love the gown idea. I bet the hospitals will love it. Maybe one of the nurses in the hospital will give you one? You could ask her Dr. to. 



busy mommy said:


> I can't believe it.  Our camper is packed.  Now all I have to do is our travel bags, snack bags, coolers, and something else that I can't remember right now.  Hopefully, I will remember soon.



Your caming!!! Are you staying at Wilderness? I so want to stay at the campground there!! It looks like so much fun.


----------



## busy mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Your caming!!! Are you staying at Wilderness? I so want to stay at the campground there!! It looks like so much fun.



Yes, we will be at Fort Wilderness.  We've never stayed there before, so it will be an adventure.


----------



## tvgirlmin

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!!  I just saw that in the bookmarks (by the way right now the link doesn't work).  I know it's not my tutorial, but I feel really cool that something I did made it in the bookmarks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am getting CASED!!  HA!  It was really very simply.  I made the bodice with the simply sweet I just did it 2 layers instead of three.  The front two were yellow and then the back was green on top and yellow below.  I made that attaching the straps and then added the pre made top leaves before I stitched up the sides.  For the skirt leaves I just took the waist measurement of the bodice and multiplied by 1.5 (for gather)  then I free handed the leaves.  Really just the big top two need to equal waist x 1.5 with a little overlap.  The rest are stacked.  I am sure I made no sense with all that, but good luck!!!!



Froggy - YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for the directions on how to do the Tiana!  I have the itch to run out to the fabric store right now and get some kickin' greens and yellows!  I will definitely be making this for Emmy to wear to the movie!  Thank you and enjoy your trip to the world - we were just there in September and I am so ready to go back!



tricia said:


> Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.
> 
> Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my Nana for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my brother Glenn for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )



Tricia - it all looks great, but I am lovin' that bowling shirt!  Awesome dinosaur material!!!!

Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...











Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!!  I just saw that in the bookmarks (by the way right now the link doesn't work).  I know it's not my tutorial, but I feel really cool that something I did made it in the bookmarks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am getting CASED!!  HA!  It was really very simply.  I made the bodice with the simply sweet I just did it 2 layers instead of three.  The front two were yellow and then the back was green on top and yellow below.  I made that attaching the straps and then added the pre made top leaves before I stitched up the sides.  For the skirt leaves I just took the waist measurement of the bodice and multiplied by 1.5 (for gather)  then I free handed the leaves.  Really just the big top two need to equal waist x 1.5 with a little overlap.  The rest are stacked.  I am sure I made no sense with all that, but good luck!!!!



Thanks for pointing that out. Somehow, it didn't have the entire URL bookmarked. It should work now. 

Mind if I bookmark your directions too?



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.
> 
> The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.



Oh my goodness, that is so awful. The poor little boy! Do you know if his Mom had medical problems already? That is just so sad. 



coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.



I'm sorry she had so much pain.  I'm glad she is doing better now.


----------



## teresajoy

tvgirlmin said:


> Froggy - YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for the directions on how to do the Tiana!  I have the itch to run out to the fabric store right now and get some kickin' greens and yellows!  I will definitely be making this for Emmy to wear to the movie!  Thank you and enjoy your trip to the world - we were just there in September and I am so ready to go back!
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia - it all looks great, but I am lovin' that bowling shirt!  Awesome dinosaur material!!!!
> 
> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!


That is adorable!!! I love it!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.


I am glad to hear things went well.  I hope you are able to keep her pain under control so you can rest tonight.  I'm sorry your hospital Gown didn't turn out but hopefully you won't need another one.  There is a tutorial here if you want to make some to donate: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/08/27/how-to-make-a-designer-hospital-gown/  I just found this today.


froggy33 said:


> Thank you.  The apron is from: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/08/05/childs-apron-tutorial/  My little girl is only 17 months so I shrunk the pattern down to 70% I think, but other wise everything is the same.  Very quick!


Thank you for the great link!! They have a lot of great homemade gift ideas there! Oven Mitts, aprons, key fobs, lanyards.  I think I may make some of these Lanyards for my children's teachers.
http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.
> 
> The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.


That poor little guy.  This is really sad.  I will say some prayers for him and his family.



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!



That is so stinkin' cute!!!  I love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> Finally got pics of a few things that I made recently.
> 
> Bowling Shirt for a little Dinosaur lover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag for my brother's girlfriend for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my Nana for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's for my brother Glenn for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic for my MIL for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are all Christmas presents, please don't tell the intended recipients.   (Oh, yeah, I forgot, my IRL friends and my internet friends haven't met yet. )


Cute stuff!!  I love your Dino bowling shirt especially


tvgirlmin said:


> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!



I love this dress; so, so, so cute!!!  Awesome job!


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> The bowling shirt is just my favorite and I have taken the collar instructions and use them now on commercial patterns.  Great work and super presents.



I love it too.  I wish Ty was littler so that I could still have years of making them for him.



froggy33 said:


> All cute!  Like the tunic!  I really want to make one for myself!



I haven't made one for myself yet either.  This is my first one.  I plan to make one into a dress with Stephres tute for myself in the spring.  I already have the fabric and everthing.



teresajoy said:


> Great work!!! That is a cute dino shirt!



Thank you.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Those are great gifts!  I promise not to tell them



Thanks.



tvgirlmin said:


> Tricia - it all looks great, but I am lovin' that bowling shirt!  Awesome dinosaur material!!!!
> 
> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!



Awesome dress!!

Thanks for the compliment on the bowling shirt.  I had to order the fabric on .  It was for a 6 year old boy, and they did not want something too young looking.



ireland_nicole said:


> Cute stuff!!  I love your Dino bowling shirt especially
> 
> 
> I love this dress; so, so, so cute!!!  Awesome job!



Thank you.



So, this morning when I gave the shirt to the grandmother who ordered it she just LOVED it.  Makes me feel so good when someone is that happy with something I made.


----------



## Granna4679

tvgirlmin said:


> Froggy - YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for the directions on how to do the Tiana!  I have the itch to run out to the fabric store right now and get some kickin' greens and yellows!  I will definitely be making this for Emmy to wear to the movie!  Thank you and enjoy your trip to the world - we were just there in September and I am so ready to go back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...



Just too cute!  Your little one looks adorable in it!


----------



## dogodisney

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.
> 
> The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.



Oh that is so sad. That poor little boy. May GOD watch over him and protect him. 



coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.




I hope she has a speedy recovery. 



busy mommy said:


> I can't believe it.  Our camper is packed.  Now all I have to do is our travel bags, snack bags, coolers, and something else that I can't remember right now.  Hopefully, I will remember soon.



Have a great vacation!  Two weeks for us! 


TVgirlmom. I love the snowman dress. It's too cute!


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> I know I said no more updates, but this one is sewing related.  I promise!
> 
> Kristy (mom) is about to undergo her back surgery.  I am going to make her a lap robe (quilt) to use during her recovery.  I have never made a lap robe and I am not sure of the dimensions.
> 
> Does anyone know what the dimensions should be?  It is going to be a cheery red and black with Lady Bugs... she and my daughter were in the same sorority and their mascot was lady bugs.
> 
> I want to do an encouragement quilt later.  Everyone will write their words of encouragement on squares and we will use those to make a quilt (see...the autograph quilt comes in handy for other things too!)  But right now I want to make something quick and uplifting.
> 
> Suggestions?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Nini



Hi Nini - I made Daniel a lap blanket when he first got sick a year ago - the trick is to not have it too wide or it can get stuck in the wheels, or too long so its not always dragging on the floor, you know? maybe try sitting in a chair yourself, and seeing what would be comfortable. The one I made for Daniel was pretty narrow because he was sitting in a 14 wide wheelchair, and most adult wheelchairs are about 18 wide. Will keep praying for Kristy and her husband too!!

Praying for Grace! Glad she is home and hoping she is starting to feel better!

Prayers for the little preschool boy too - ugh poor kiddo - I cant imagine....

I made these little snowy truck pants for Tim tonight to kinda match this truck shirt I got on clearance last year!! 





My serger is really being a pain!! I will be sewing along, and then all of the sudden the threads dont hook together anymore. I checked the threading, and a few times 1 of the threads wasnt right - so I fixed it, but then it all happens again? Its the Singer from Walmart - any ideas???? I have a LOT of sewing to do this weekend!!!!

wendy


----------



## NaeNae

dogodisney said:


> Have a great vacation!  Two weeks for us!



Hey you will be there the same time we are.  We arrive on the 18th and leave on the 23rd.  We are staying at a condo at Windsor Hills.


----------



## GoofyG

I hate to post this, there has been so much sad news.  BUt this little boy could use prayers also.  DS came home with a letter from the director at his Mothers Day Out.  They have a 4yr old little boy that was just diagnosed with Stage 4 Nueroblastoma.  I can't imagined being told my child has cancer.  If you could add him to your list of prayer too, that would be great.

On a good note, LOVE all of the outfits being made.  We leave in 2wks and I haven't been in a mood to decorate for Christmas.  Tonight I finally cleaned an area out and HOPE to have the tree up tomorrow~


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Hey you will be there the same time we are.  We arrive on the 18th and leave on the 23rd.  We are staying at a condo at Windsor Hills.



I've been meaning to tell you mom.  I saw their ticker and realized we were there the same time.


----------



## emcreative

woodkins said:


> I wish I could...she is 7.5 and very perceptive, plus the only other kids I have to sew for are 8 & 6 yr old boys and I don't think I can convince her that either of them want a Princess Tiana Vida LOL



I use someone else as a scapegoat!  I have told the kids before that it is a gift for their cousin, a gift for a friend's kid, etc.  Why don't you say it's for a give or something?  


Can I admit I'm incredibly jealous of all of you on your way to Disney?  

I really need a vacation.  We may take a mini one to the casino (we don't gamble AT ALL and hate the smokey environment- we're thinking of going because there will be comedian there that Hubby really likes, it's during the kids' break, and they have babysitting right on site so we could go and actually have some mommy-daddy time!) but all I keep thinking is that "We could use this $$$ for our Disney trip!"

Hannah got sent home from school today with an asthma attack (When I got there her pulseox was 88%  ) and I'm having a flare and hardly moving, so tonight we spent 1.5 hours curled up together watching stuff about Disney World on the travel channel.  It was SO fun!


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> I love it all! But Tiana is my favorite. You must do a Tutorial for us!!



Thank you.  I will be gone for the next week, but I could definitely do on ewhen I get back.



tvgirlmin said:


> Froggy - YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for the directions on how to do the Tiana!  I have the itch to run out to the fabric store right now and get some kickin' greens and yellows!  I will definitely be making this for Emmy to wear to the movie!  Thank you and enjoy your trip to the world - we were just there in September and I am so ready to go back!


You bet - good luck!!
Love the hula snowman!!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Somehow, it didn't have the entire URL bookmarked. It should work now.
> 
> Mind if I bookmark your directions too?


Not a problem!  Go ahead and bookmark them.  I am going to try and do a tutorial when I get back!


----------



## NaeNae

Question for those of you that have embroideried on jeans.  I know you have to split the inside seam to get access to the leg.  Has anyone ever embroideried across the thick side seam?  I'm worried it will be too thick and break the needle.


----------



## emcreative

NaeNae said:


> Question for those of you that have embroideried on jeans.  I know you have to split the inside seam to get access to the leg.  Has anyone ever embroideried across the thick side seam?  I'm worried it will be too thick and break the needle.


I didn't try my embroidery machine but I did have some problems with the sewing machine


----------



## VBAndrea

busy mommy said:


> I can't believe it.  Our camper is packed.  Now all I have to do is our travel bags, snack bags, coolers, and something else that I can't remember right now.  Hopefully, I will remember soon.


I haven't even started packing yet and we leave tomorrow morning!  I did just finish the sleeves and sewing buttons on a bowling shirt for ds this morning.  I still have two more hair bows to make for dd and another shirt I want to applique for ds.  Am I insane?  I also found out dh can't get internet access in the car with his new lap top -- grrrrrrrr!!!!  When on earth am I going to peruse TGM?!



tvgirlmin said:


> Here is the hula snowman dress - my model was reluctant to have her pic taken, but she loved that dress and threw a hissy fit when I made her take it off before nap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Ireland Nicole (whose recent peek-a-boo skirt pics introduced me to this great skirt) and Tom (whose awesome big give dress inspired me to make it attached to a simply sweet top)!  I am so proud of this dress - it was a challenge for my beginner skills but tons of fun to make!


LOVE it!  I love the tropical prints with the snowmen -- great idea!



billwendy said:


> I made these little snowy truck pants for Tim tonight to kinda match this truck shirt I got on clearance last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My serger is really being a pain!! I will be sewing along, and then all of the sudden the threads dont hook together anymore. I checked the threading, and a few times 1 of the threads wasnt right - so I fixed it, but then it all happens again? Its the Singer from Walmart - any ideas???? I have a LOT of sewing to do this weekend!!!!
> 
> wendy


Adorable!

I have the lovely Wally world Singer serger as well.  My only issues seem to be if I am using poor quality thread.  The original thread that came with the machine worked fine initially, but when it started nearing the end of the spools it was horrid and would keep causing problems like you are experiencing.  Also, you may need to try a new needle.



All righty ladies -- must get the kids up and ready for school in a few minutes.  I would love to come right home and start packing, but instead dh made an appt to have his car inspected today (never mind it was due last month) so instead of getting home from dropping the kids off at 9am I now have to take the car in, meet dh there and drive him back to work and will now likely get home around 11:30 am.  I can't afford to lose that much time today!  Hopefully I can take pictures as I pack and post them today or tomorrow night from our hotel in GA.  We leave tomorrow morning, drive 10 hours to our hotel in Southern GA and then Sunday morning we'll just have about a four hour drive to the World.  Also, somewhere in here I need to do two more hair bows, make the jewelery I never made, possibly applique another shirt for ds so he something to wear to PF and make sure dd has shoes, leggings and t's to coordinate with all her clothes.  OH crap, I never painted Mickey heads on her Converse shoes yet -- eeks!!!!  Must be off.....


----------



## aksunshine

Andrea and everyone else getting ready to leave- BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN!!!!!

Laura- I am so glad Grace is home and doing ok!


----------



## dogodisney

NaeNae said:


> Hey you will be there the same time we are.  We arrive on the 18th and leave on the 23rd.  We are staying at a condo at Windsor Hills.





GoofyG said:


> I've been meaning to tell you mom.  I saw their ticker and realized we were there the same time.



We will be staying until the 27th. Since we will be spending Christmas there iIam not doing any decorating at home. I am going to put a tree up in our room and am going to do some decorating.

I'll keep an eye out for you. 

Our schedule for the days you are there are:  
18th MK (during the day), not sure what we'll do at night but will have dinner at Park Fare
19th  HS with lunch at 50s Prime Time
20th  AK then dinner at Kona
21st  Epcot   with the Dinner pkg. at Le Cellier and the 8:15  CP show
22nd MK with breakfast at Crystal Palace and dinner at LTT
23rd  Epcot  with dinner at Teppan Edo

Boy it's coming up fast!


----------



## dogodisney

VBAndrea said:


> I haven't even started packing yet and we leave tomorrow morning!  I did just finish the sleeves and sewing buttons on a bowling shirt for ds this morning.  I still have two more hair bows to make for dd and another shirt I want to applique for ds.  Am I insane?  I also found out dh can't get internet access in the car with his new lap top -- grrrrrrrr!!!!  When on earth am I going to peruse TGM?!
> 
> 
> All righty ladies -- must get the kids up and ready for school in a few minutes.  I would love to come right home and start packing, but instead dh made an appt to have his car inspected today (never mind it was due last month) so instead of getting home from dropping the kids off at 9am I now have to take the car in, meet dh there and drive him back to work and will now likely get home around 11:30 am.  I can't afford to lose that much time today!  Hopefully I can take pictures as I pack and post them today or tomorrow night from our hotel in GA.  We leave tomorrow morning, drive 10 hours to our hotel in Southern GA and then Sunday morning we'll just have about a four hour drive to the World.  Also, somewhere in here I need to do two more hair bows, make the jewelery I never made, possibly applique another shirt for ds so he something to wear to PF and make sure dd has shoes, leggings and t's to coordinate with all her clothes.  OH crap, I never painted Mickey heads on her Converse shoes yet -- eeks!!!!  Must be off.....



Don't drive yourself crazy trying to get things done. Do what you can and don't worry about the rest. 

Have a great vacation. 

OT..... BTW we moved here in 2001 from VA. Beach. We lived over by Lynnhaven Mall. MY DH is retired from the Navy. He was able to find a better paying job in Georgia so we sold our house and came here.


----------



## minnie2

PRAYERS TO ALL WHO NEED THEM!!!!




coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.  We got home this morning.  The surgery went well.  She did bleed a little bit but it was easily stopped.  She is in pain now and had a rough night.  We got no sleep because she spit out most of her pain medicine and we didn't know how much she swallowed so we had to wait to give her more.  He pain got out of control and she cried off and on all night.  They let us come home this morning.   She finally slept and let me sleep when we came home.  I have pain med in cream form to rub on her wrists so that is what I used today.  I don't know why the hospital didn't have that last night it would have saved her alot of unnecessary pain.  She was excited to wear her Little Mermaid hospital gown I made her.  I didn't post pictures because it wasn't too cute.  I need to get my hands on a real one and take it apart and make my own pattern.  I don't need one now and hopefully never will but I thought it would be nice to make a Christmas or snowman one and cute ones to donate to the Children's hospital.  It would cheer up a sick child.  Even disney ones.  They aren't hard to make you just need a good pattern and the only online one I could find the arms were to small.  Maybe one of the smart ladies on this site could figure out how to redo the online one.  I am just so glad to be home the hospital is just so scary for Grace and most kids.  It breaks my heart to think of the kids who have to go there for cancer on a regular basis.  Thanks again for all the prayers.


glad the surgery was successful.  hang in there before you know it she will be all better.


----------



## HeatherSue

squirrel said:


>


That's really cute! Make sure you post what you make with it!!



Tweevil said:


> Can you guys recommend a pair of scissors that I could use to trim my appliques.  Those little tight spaces are driving me to drink.
> I saw some springy ones but I am not sure how they work.
> What do you guys use?
> thanks!!


I use the scissors that came with my machine, so I'm not a lot of help.  But, they're just a small pair of scissors that are curved.  I do appliques almost every day and they still work great!



froggy33 said:


> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!


Oooh!! These are so original! I love them!!  The Mary Poppins is probably my favorite!



jne7043 said:


> Can you girls sprinkle a little motivation dust my way! We leave on Sunday and I have yet to make a thing. I'm not much of a sewer but I machine applique and embroider (I own a boutique). I have 2 boys and all I wanted to make was 2 appliqued Mickey shirts. I've only known about this trips since February!


I found some motivational smileys for you! LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tricia said:


>


Everything looks great!  The dinosaur shirt is really cool!  I love the fabrics you used!  



Mom2SamandJames said:


> Please take a moment to hug each of your precious children!  My son's preschool teacher called a little while ago to tell me that one of his classmate's moms died in her sleep.  Her sweet little boy is the one who found her.  When her school called to see why she was late for work, Carson answered the phone and told the caller he couldn't wake up his mom.
> 
> The little boy is at preschool right now so he can have a sense of normalcy.  His mom and dad divorced last year.  Now he has lost his mom at the age of 5.  Please keep this family in your prayers.


This breaks my  heart.   That poor little boy.  It hits too close to home.  



coteau_chick said:


> Tell Henry thank you for me for being a police man.  I have tremendous respect for officiers.   My cousin in a police officier.  I feel they are under paid they put their lives on the line everyday.  They are true heros in my book and always will be so give him a hug and thank him for me.


 Thank you!  It really means a lot to hear things like that!  



coteau_chick said:


> Thanks for everyone who prayed for Grace's surgery.




I'm so glad that Grace is doing fairly well.  I'll keep praying for her.  



tvgirlmin said:


>


This is SOO cute!!  I love the hula snowmen!



billwendy said:


>


That is great!! What are the odds that you'd find a snowy truck shirt and fabric to match?



GoofyG said:


> I hate to post this, there has been so much sad news.  BUt this little boy could use prayers also.  DS came home with a letter from the director at his Mothers Day Out.  They have a 4yr old little boy that was just diagnosed with Stage 4 Nueroblastoma.  I can't imagined being told my child has cancer.  If you could add him to your list of prayer too, that would be great.


That is just awful.  I will pray for the little guy, and his family.  



emcreative said:


> Hannah got sent home from school today with an asthma attack (When I got there her pulseox was 88%) and I'm having a flare and hardly moving, so tonight we spent 1.5 hours curled up together watching stuff about Disney World on the travel channel.  It was SO fun!


I hope both of you start feeling better very soon. 



NaeNae said:


> Question for those of you that have embroideried on jeans.  I know you have to split the inside seam to get access to the leg.  Has anyone ever embroideried across the thick side seam?  I'm worried it will be too thick and break the needle.



I would think it would break your needle.  But, I don't know for sure!


----------



## HeatherSue

I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).  

Here's Alyssa's dress:





Both dresses:





Salarina's dress:





I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it! 





I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.


----------



## AlternateEgo

I am so excited to share... that I didn't even bother trying to find my camera this morning and I used my phone 

Its not perfect and I have a few more things to learn.  

I started this as a dress 3 years ago  and never finished... but I really adore the fabric.  I found it about a month ago and had it on my finish list. So I worked on it last night and love it.

This picture shows the top unfinished. Last night is when I decided to make the pants.  I found the ruffles to be fairly easy to do. I don't have a ruffler attachment but am interested in getting one.  I also would have prefered the ruffles to be longer, but was using scrap material.  I made the applique and need a lot of learning in this dept.  The bonding stuff (cant think of what it is even called) didn't want to stick to the jeans and my embroidering didn't work so well.  I figured it would take practice, so I wasn't persistent with it being perfect... but my thread kept breaking.  I actually gave up on the star 





Here is my model excited to wear it to school.  She obviously wasn't going to wear capris with it 10 degrees outside (maybe an exageration) but I thought it looked adorable with the black.






I woke up early this morning thinking she would definitely need a headband to wear with this outfit. I hadn't read anything on how to make headbands, but figured it was pretty simple.  I made a "tube" and inserted elastic in the back.  Sewed it up and crossed my fingers that it would fit her head and not fall off   It worked out wonderfully   And she was soooo excited to wear it.  And her older sister was very upset with me for having not made her something last night  





To finish, I need to add the fishy buttons to the top.  I just sewed them together since I am not real sure how to make button holes and then will put the fishy there to make it appear as buttons.

I also have to finish the pants and figure out why my thread keeps breaking.  I am not sure if I want to keep adding more scraps to the pants, or just keep them as is.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I'm looking at embroidery machines again.  Money is tighter than I would like it to be, and with the HSN flex payments I think I MIGHT be able to swing one.  But after reading all the reviews etc... (Brother HE 240) I have a question.  There is one review that speaks of the ability to only download 12 or so designs... does that mean I can't save them on the computer (or something like that) and use them again later?  Or would I have to purchase the designs again if I needed to use them a year or so later?

I know that is probably a strange question, but from reading the reviews...I got a bit confused.  I know sometimes people don't really know what they are talking about in the reviews, but I did see this comment several times, so it has me worried.

I know I am probably not going to be happy with only a 4x4 area, but it is one of the sacrifices I may have to make in order to get  one sooner.  

I know I am jumping the gun a bit on this, because if Santa doesn't bring it, it will probably have to wait until Jan or Feb to come live with me...but hey...I'm out of fabric and can't sew until this afternoon.  I have to have SOMETHING to do...besides clean house!

Nini


----------



## AlternateEgo

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).



Those dresses are just beautiful!!


----------



## HeatherSue

AlternateEgo said:


> I am so excited to share... that I didn't even bother trying to find my camera this morning and I used my phone
> 
> Its not perfect and I have a few more things to learn.
> 
> I started this as a dress 3 years ago  and never finished... but I really adore the fabric.  I found it about a month ago and had it on my finish list. So I worked on it last night and love it.
> 
> This picture shows the top unfinished. Last night is when I decided to make the pants.  I found the ruffles to be fairly easy to do. I don't have a ruffler attachment but am interested in getting one.  I also would have prefered the ruffles to be longer, but was using scrap material.  I made the applique and need a lot of learning in this dept.  The bonding stuff (cant think of what it is even called) didn't want to stick to the jeans and my embroidering didn't work so well.  I figured it would take practice, so I wasn't persistent with it being perfect... but my thread kept breaking.  I actually gave up on the star


Your daughter is so pretty!!!!  I love the fishy outfit!  You really did a great job on it!  

What kind of bonding stuff did you use for the applique?  



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I'm looking at embroidery machines again.  Money is tighter than I would like it to be, and with the HSN flex payments I think I MIGHT be able to swing one.  But after reading all the reviews etc... (Brother HE 240) I have a question.  There is one review that speaks of the ability to only download 12 or so designs... does that mean I can't save them on the computer (or something like that) and use them again later?  Or would I have to purchase the designs again if I needed to use them a year or so later?
> 
> I know that is probably a strange question, but from reading the reviews...I got a bit confused.  I know sometimes people don't really know what they are talking about in the reviews, but I did see this comment several times, so it has me worried.
> 
> I know I am probably not going to be happy with only a 4x4 area, but it is one of the sacrifices I may have to make in order to get  one sooner.
> 
> I know I am jumping the gun a bit on this, because if Santa doesn't bring it, it will probably have to wait until Jan or Feb to come live with me...but hey...I'm out of fabric and can't sew until this afternoon.  I have to have SOMETHING to do...besides clean house!
> 
> Nini


I don't have a brother.  But, I'm wondering if maybe you can only store a few designs at a time on the machine itself?  Then, the rest would be stored on your computer.  I think you would need to buy PED basic (about $100) to be able to take the designs from your computer and put them on the machine.  Don't take my word for it, though!  I really think you should hold out for a 5x7 hoop, too!  Have you looked on craigslist or in a sewing machine store for a used machine?


----------



## AlternateEgo

HeatherSue said:


> Your daughter is so pretty!!!!  I love the fishy outfit!  You really did a great job on it!
> 
> What kind of bonding stuff did you use for the applique?



Thank you very much! 

The bonding I used was the ultrahold, even though I have read to use the lite... but the ultrahold was all I had on hand 

I made thanksgiving shirts for the girls and we traced hands onto fabric then bonded them to t-shirts... and made turkeys. (I might have a picture somewhere...) 

But once I had washed them once, the fingers started peeling down and I figured that I probably should have embroidered them (Was a thanksgiving DAY project, didn't have time). So I guess I am not real sure what ultrabond is good for...





This was before we used puff pain to add the legs, beak, and gobbler


----------



## CastleCreations

Is anyone buying the Zhu Zhu hamsters for Christmas? The reason I ask is...Ireland wanted them a while ago, and they were everywhere, and cheap. Well now you might as well take out a mortgage, if you plan on getting the whole set! 
I sat up for about an hour last night and an hour this morning and managed to buy everything! Not cheap. Oh well. The girls really don't have too much on the Christmas list, and this was the one thing they mentioned and have seemed to forget about. I hope they will be surprised on Christmas morning. 

Heather...LOVE THE DRESS!!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

CastleCreations said:


> Is anyone buying the Zhu Zhu hamsters for Christmas? The reason I ask is...Ireland wanted them a while ago, and they were everywhere, and cheap. Well now you might as well take out a mortgage, if you plan on getting the whole set!
> I sat up for about an hour last night and an hour this morning and managed to buy everything! Not cheap. Oh well. The girls really don't have too much on the Christmas list, and this was the one thing they mentioned and have seemed to forget about. I hope they will be surprised on Christmas morning.
> 
> Heather...LOVE THE DRESS!!!



Actually, I bought 4 hamsters and carriers (3 daughters and neice) when I first read it on the Dis. I figured that even thought the girls hadn't mentioned it, I wasn't going to wait until last minute when they did.  

My mom found them at Wal-Mart and was able to pick them up for me.

I have been half tempted to resell them ($$)... but I won't.


----------



## tvgirlmin

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> Here's Alyssa's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salarina's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.



Great Job!  Alyssa is going to LOVE both dresses!  And the fabric is really too cute....



AlternateEgo said:


> I am so excited to share... that I didn't even bother trying to find my camera this morning and I used my phone
> 
> Its not perfect and I have a few more things to learn.
> 
> I started this as a dress 3 years ago  and never finished... but I really adore the fabric.  I found it about a month ago and had it on my finish list. So I worked on it last night and love it.
> 
> This picture shows the top unfinished. Last night is when I decided to make the pants.  I found the ruffles to be fairly easy to do. I don't have a ruffler attachment but am interested in getting one.  I also would have prefered the ruffles to be longer, but was using scrap material.  I made the applique and need a lot of learning in this dept.  The bonding stuff (cant think of what it is even called) didn't want to stick to the jeans and my embroidering didn't work so well.  I figured it would take practice, so I wasn't persistent with it being perfect... but my thread kept breaking.  I actually gave up on the star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my model excited to wear it to school.  She obviously wasn't going to wear capris with it 10 degrees outside (maybe an exageration) but I thought it looked adorable with the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up early this morning thinking she would definitely need a headband to wear with this outfit. I hadn't read anything on how to make headbands, but figured it was pretty simple.  I made a "tube" and inserted elastic in the back.  Sewed it up and crossed my fingers that it would fit her head and not fall off   It worked out wonderfully   And she was soooo excited to wear it.  And her older sister was very upset with me for having not made her something last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To finish, I need to add the fishy buttons to the top.  I just sewed them together since I am not real sure how to make button holes and then will put the fishy there to make it appear as buttons.
> 
> I also have to finish the pants and figure out why my thread keeps breaking.  I am not sure if I want to keep adding more scraps to the pants, or just keep them as is.



Cute model and outfit!  You sound like me - I get so excited to finish something, I can't wait to take a pic of it!

Thanks for all the kudos on the snowman dress, everyone!  You know how to make a girls day.  Don't think I will be able to sew today, as I have to clean the house or hubby will have a meltdown.  Why clean when you can sew?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My flannel order from joann's arrived today.  I have it in the washer.  I know someone said that I should wash and dry it at least 3 times before using it.  Any other advice out there?  Do i have to have a special needle or anything?  I've never worked with flannel before but am anxious to get started on all of our Christmas pj's and I'll have to work on them at night so my dd's don't seem them until christmas eve.


----------



## Granna4679

NaeNae said:


> Question for those of you that have embroideried on jeans.  I know you have to split the inside seam to get access to the leg.  Has anyone ever embroideried across the thick side seam?  I'm worried it will be too thick and break the needle.



I haven't embroidered on the jeans but I do overalls all the time and when I satin stitch the appliques I put them over the seam a lot or wrap them around the leg so to speak.  I haven't experienced any broken needles.  I also sew over pockets, etc. and no problem.


----------



## Granna4679

AlternateEgo said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The bonding I used was the ultrahold, even though I have read to use the lite... but the ultrahold was all I had on hand
> 
> I made thanksgiving shirts for the girls and we traced hands onto fabric then bonded them to t-shirts... and made turkeys. (I might have a picture somewhere...)
> 
> But once I had washed them once, the fingers started peeling down and I figured that I probably should have embroidered them (Was a thanksgiving DAY project, didn't have time). So I guess I am not real sure what ultrabond is good for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before we used puff pain to add the legs, beak, and gobbler



I use Wonder Under (regular) on all of my appliques.  I always iron them on with the wonder under, then straight stitch around the very edges of the applique and then satin stitch around that.  It is a lot of work but so worth it in the end.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Granna4679

Just had to post this.   If you have ever been to Texas or have family/friends here, you KNOW, it NEVER SNOWS!!  Well, it is snowing today!!!!!  Yipee!  Can't believe it.  Its light to medium flurry's but hey....WE will take it if thats all we can get!!


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> Oooh!! These are so original! I love them!!  The Mary Poppins is probably my favorite!


Thank you!! Thank you!!



HeatherSue said:


> Both dresses:



These are soooo cute!  I am thinking about getting my little one a bitty baby for Christmas.  What size do you make their dresses??



AlternateEgo said:


>



So cute! The fabric is so bright!


----------



## HeatherSue

AlternateEgo said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> The bonding I used was the ultrahold, even though I have read to use the lite... but the ultrahold was all I had on hand



That's probably why you're having a problem with your thread breaking. If you haven't changed your needle after you sewed through ultrahold, it's probably all gummed up and that's why your thread is breaking.  I learned this on one of my first appliques when I tried to sew through ultra hold!  

That's a cute idea for a turkey shirt! 



froggy33 said:


> These are soooo cute!  I am thinking about getting my little one a bitty baby for Christmas.  What size do you make their dresses??



Thanks!  I used CarlaC's simply sweet pattern for dolls and made the 15" size.


----------



## minnie2

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I'm looking at embroidery machines again.  Money is tighter than I would like it to be, and with the HSN flex payments I think I MIGHT be able to swing one.  But after reading all the reviews etc... (Brother HE 240) I have a question.  There is one review that speaks of the ability to only download 12 or so designs... does that mean I can't save them on the computer (or something like that) and use them again later?  Or would I have to purchase the designs again if I needed to use them a year or so later?
> 
> I know that is probably a strange question, but from reading the reviews...I got a bit confused.  I know sometimes people don't really know what they are talking about in the reviews, but I did see this comment several times, so it has me worried.
> 
> I know I am probably not going to be happy with only a 4x4 area, but it is one of the sacrifices I may have to make in order to get  one sooner.
> 
> I know I am jumping the gun a bit on this, because if Santa doesn't bring it, it will probably have to wait until Jan or Feb to come live with me...but hey...I'm out of fabric and can't sew until this afternoon.  I have to have SOMETHING to do...besides clean house!
> 
> Nini



 I have a Brother innovis 900D ad I LOVE it BUT I wish I had a bigger hoops so I would hold out for the biggest hoop you think you may want.  
When I upgrade i will most likely get another Brother machine unless I find an AMAZING deal on another brand.
With my machine I can store any designs I want on my computer then transfer them through my usb cord to my machine.  Once on the machine I unhook the usb cord and the designs are there.  Some machines I think you need to keep the machine hooked to the computer.  That wasn't an option for me.  
I can only store a certain number of designs on the emb machine at a time.  It is very easy to transfer them so it isn't a huge deal for me.  

I am also using a Mac and it is said to not be compatible but I havent had a single issue!


----------



## Colleen27

Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it. 






The sash is just scrap from the girls' Christmas dresses. I started out with the intentions of finishing it and making it all neat, but DD decided she like the little bit of fray so I just put a little fray check around the edges to stop it from unraveling too far and let her tie the raw fabric. 

DD modeling:





And twirling:





The top to go with it is in the wash because DD couldn't resist wearing it, but it is just a black tee with a rhinestone skull & crossbones. 

And I don't think I shared this one either, a digital design/iron on with trim to match my girls' Tink tutus:


----------



## HeatherSue

Colleen27 said:


>



I love the organza tutu!! It looks all shiny and pretty!! It also looks very pirate-like!  

The iron-on is very nice!  They're going to be adorable!


----------



## phins_jazy

You know it's going to be an iffy sewing day when you sew your sleeve on inside out!   DOH!!!  Now where did I put that seam ripper?


----------



## AlternateEgo

I just stopped by a fabric store (I didn't know existed) and found tons and tons of (expensive) fabric.  They were really nice and she even gave my two tubs of patterns to go through and pick what I wanted for free!  

I got 3 in perfect sizes for the girls then came across a Disney Princess pattern in size 1-4.  I couldn't resist snagging it though.  Hopefully I will be able to just upsize to a 5 & 7.


----------



## coteau_chick

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> Here's Alyssa's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salarina's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.


How cute!  I love it.  I am going to try to buy me an embroidery machine next year.  I will be buying some design from you then.  I can't wait.



AlternateEgo said:


> I am so excited to share... that I didn't even bother trying to find my camera this morning and I used my phone
> 
> Its not perfect and I have a few more things to learn.
> 
> I started this as a dress 3 years ago  and never finished... but I really adore the fabric.  I found it about a month ago and had it on my finish list. So I worked on it last night and love it.
> 
> This picture shows the top unfinished. Last night is when I decided to make the pants.  I found the ruffles to be fairly easy to do. I don't have a ruffler attachment but am interested in getting one.  I also would have prefered the ruffles to be longer, but was using scrap material.  I made the applique and need a lot of learning in this dept.  The bonding stuff (cant think of what it is even called) didn't want to stick to the jeans and my embroidering didn't work so well.  I figured it would take practice, so I wasn't persistent with it being perfect... but my thread kept breaking.  I actually gave up on the star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my model excited to wear it to school.  She obviously wasn't going to wear capris with it 10 degrees outside (maybe an exageration) but I thought it looked adorable with the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up early this morning thinking she would definitely need a headband to wear with this outfit. I hadn't read anything on how to make headbands, but figured it was pretty simple.  I made a "tube" and inserted elastic in the back.  Sewed it up and crossed my fingers that it would fit her head and not fall off   It worked out wonderfully   And she was soooo excited to wear it.  And her older sister was very upset with me for having not made her something last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To finish, I need to add the fishy buttons to the top.  I just sewed them together since I am not real sure how to make button holes and then will put the fishy there to make it appear as buttons.
> 
> I also have to finish the pants and figure out why my thread keeps breaking.  I am not sure if I want to keep adding more scraps to the pants, or just keep them as is.


So cute!



Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is just scrap from the girls' Christmas dresses. I started out with the intentions of finishing it and making it all neat, but DD decided she like the little bit of fray so I just put a little fray check around the edges to stop it from unraveling too far and let her tie the raw fabric.
> 
> DD modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top to go with it is in the wash because DD couldn't resist wearing it, but it is just a black tee with a rhinestone skull & crossbones.
> 
> And I don't think I shared this one either, a digital design/iron on with trim to match my girls' Tink tutus:



I need to make one of those.  I like it.



phins_jazy said:


> You know it's going to be an iffy sewing day when you sew your sleeve on inside out!   DOH!!!  Now where did I put that seam ripper?


One day I was sewing and my little five year old niece was watching me.  She handed my my ripper and said you need this.  Sure enough I had sewed the darn thing backwards.  LOL!  I did need that ripper.


----------



## AlternateEgo

Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.



I love this idea! I am thinking organza would make a nice Cinderella tutu.


----------



## HeatherSue

phins_jazy said:


> You know it's going to be an iffy sewing day when you sew your sleeve on inside out!   DOH!!!  Now where did I put that seam ripper?



Hopefully not on the couch, pointy side up, right Teresa?


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi Nini - I made Daniel a lap blanket when he first got sick a year ago - the trick is to not have it too wide or it can get stuck in the wheels, or too long so its not always dragging on the floor, you know? maybe try sitting in a chair yourself, and seeing what would be comfortable. The one I made for Daniel was pretty narrow because he was sitting in a 14 wide wheelchair, and most adult wheelchairs are about 18 wide. Will keep praying for Kristy and her husband too!!
> 
> Praying for Grace! Glad she is home and hoping she is starting to feel better!
> 
> Prayers for the little preschool boy too - ugh poor kiddo - I cant imagine....
> 
> I made these little snowy truck pants for Tim tonight to kinda match this truck shirt I got on clearance last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendy


Cute!


HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> Here's Alyssa's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salarina's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.


Those are just the cutest ever!!!!  I love them!  


AlternateEgo said:


> I am so excited to share... that I didn't even bother trying to find my camera this morning and I used my phone
> 
> Its not perfect and I have a few more things to learn.
> 
> I started this as a dress 3 years ago  and never finished... but I really adore the fabric.  I found it about a month ago and had it on my finish list. So I worked on it last night and love it.
> 
> This picture shows the top unfinished. Last night is when I decided to make the pants.  I found the ruffles to be fairly easy to do. I don't have a ruffler attachment but am interested in getting one.  I also would have prefered the ruffles to be longer, but was using scrap material.  I made the applique and need a lot of learning in this dept.  The bonding stuff (cant think of what it is even called) didn't want to stick to the jeans and my embroidering didn't work so well.  I figured it would take practice, so I wasn't persistent with it being perfect... but my thread kept breaking.  I actually gave up on the star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my model excited to wear it to school.  She obviously wasn't going to wear capris with it 10 degrees outside (maybe an exageration) but I thought it looked adorable with the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up early this morning thinking she would definitely need a headband to wear with this outfit. I hadn't read anything on how to make headbands, but figured it was pretty simple.  I made a "tube" and inserted elastic in the back.  Sewed it up and crossed my fingers that it would fit her head and not fall off   It worked out wonderfully   And she was soooo excited to wear it.  And her older sister was very upset with me for having not made her something last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To finish, I need to add the fishy buttons to the top.  I just sewed them together since I am not real sure how to make button holes and then will put the fishy there to make it appear as buttons.
> 
> I also have to finish the pants and figure out why my thread keeps breaking.  I am not sure if I want to keep adding more scraps to the pants, or just keep them as is.


Great job!!


Granna4679 said:


> Just had to post this.   If you have ever been to Texas or have family/friends here, you KNOW, it NEVER SNOWS!!  Well, it is snowing today!!!!!  Yipee!  Can't believe it.  Its light to medium flurry's but hey....WE will take it if thats all we can get!!


I know, it's snowing in Austin too!!!  We all went outside and danced for a few minutes (now that I think about it, we're probably not completely normal... but the other offices were out, too!)


Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is just scrap from the girls' Christmas dresses. I started out with the intentions of finishing it and making it all neat, but DD decided she like the little bit of fray so I just put a little fray check around the edges to stop it from unraveling too far and let her tie the raw fabric.
> 
> DD modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top to go with it is in the wash because DD couldn't resist wearing it, but it is just a black tee with a rhinestone skull & crossbones.
> 
> And I don't think I shared this one either, a digital design/iron on with trim to match my girls' Tink tutus:



Awesome!  I love the organza tutu!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sash is just scrap from the girls' Christmas dresses. I started out with the intentions of finishing it and making it all neat, but DD decided she like the little bit of fray so I just put a little fray check around the edges to stop it from unraveling too far and let her tie the raw fabric.
> 
> DD modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top to go with it is in the wash because DD couldn't resist wearing it, but it is just a black tee with a rhinestone skull & crossbones.
> 
> And I don't think I shared this one either, a digital design/iron on with trim to match my girls' Tink tutus:



Love the pirate tutu!  I mix Organza in with tulle a lot in my tutu's, and it always works out fine (and gives it a little whimsy!)!  Enjoy Pirates League!!!


----------



## celerystalker

Hello all! 
I used to post on the boutique thread years ago - but I need help finding someone. 
Her first name is Amy and her last name starts with a G. I can't remember her username. She used to make Christmas houses. 
My friend collects them and I'd like to give him her web address - but I can't remember. 
Can someone help me out? 
Thanks!


----------



## livndisney

Who posted the red Mickey christmas dress with red and white ruffle?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> I made these little snowy truck pants for Tim tonight to kinda match this truck shirt I got on clearance last year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My serger is really being a pain!! I will be sewing along, and then all of the sudden the threads dont hook together anymore. I checked the threading, and a few times 1 of the threads wasnt right - so I fixed it, but then it all happens again? Its the Singer from Walmart - any ideas???? I have a LOT of sewing to do this weekend!!!!
> 
> wendy


I love the Snowy Truck Pants!! They are adorable.  Where did you find the fabric?  My nephew would love them.

Sorry about you serger.  I hope you figure out what is wrong.  I don't have one so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Serger Question: Help Please:worship:


OK, y'all.  My serger just decided to die; poof, no warning, just like 
that.  Took my baby (less than a year old) to the sewing repair, and it's going to cost more in labor to try to fix than I paid for it. So, bad news is, I need to buy a new serger - immediately.  The stuff I have piled up on my worktable is like  Silver lining- I need to buy a new serger.  This time, I'm going to spend a little more and buy it at a local dealer who will really be there for me if something happens.  I'm thinking about the entry level Elna.  (ETA, apparently not total entry level, the 654) The reviews I've seen so far in the hour or so I've been looking are positive; it's a real workhorse, and it has a 2 year parts/labor warranty (which, trust me, looks pretty good from where I"m standing).  Does anyone have this?  The dealer sells brother,babylock,  husquavarna viking (sp), and Elna.  They really don't recommend the brother sergers (say they do a lot of things really well, but they get more brothers in for servicing than the other brands they sell.)  They'll give me a credit of about $70 for my dead serger (not bad, since I only paid $190 and it has a major problem, so they're using it for parts).  Anyway,  I'm really hoping not to be buying a serger in the next several years at least.  What am I going to regret not getting?  Or what bells and whistles really aren't necessary?  I'm past the total entry level, but still plan to use it primarily for seams, rolled hems, occasionally adding piping or beading, nothing too extravagant (although, who knows, if the machine can do it, I might expand LOL.)
Thanks in advance for any help.  I need to buy this thing tomorrow.  Oh, I also have a Bernina dealer close by, so if anyone thinks that's a better way to go, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the Snowy Truck Pants!! They are adorable.  Where did you find the fabric?  My nephew would love them.
> 
> Sorry about you serger.  I hope you figure out what is wrong.  I don't have one so I don't know what to tell you.




Hi - I got it on clearance after Christmas last year at a Handcock fabrics when I was in TX......


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

froggy33 said:


> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:





froggy33 said:


> Thank you.  I will be gone for the next week, but I could definitely do on ewhen I get back.
> 
> Not a problem!  Go ahead and bookmark them.  I am going to try and do a tutorial when I get back!



Tiana is my favorite too! I am so looking forward to a tutorial if you can do it! I would love to make one for one of our trips next year!


----------



## AQW

1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!    

2)  Hi everybody!  

3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> 2)  Hi everybody!
> 
> 3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!



Well..................................Tell Me More!  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## SallyfromDE

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> Both dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.



Love  everything!! 



CastleCreations said:


> Is anyone buying the Zhu Zhu hamsters for Christmas? The reason I ask is...Ireland wanted them a while ago, and they were everywhere, and cheap. Well now you might as well take out a mortgage, if you plan on getting the whole set!
> I sat up for about an hour last night and an hour this morning and managed to buy everything! Not cheap. Oh well. The girls really don't have too much on the Christmas list, and this was the one thing they mentioned and have seemed to forget about. I hope they will be surprised on Christmas morning.
> 
> Heather...LOVE THE DRESS!!!



I kind of want one for myself. 



AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> 2)  Hi everybody!
> 
> 3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!



More details!!


----------



## AQW

Pulled the trigger on a Brother PE-700ii... I've wanted one for over a year!   I can't wait to meet her... I know it will be  at first sight.  

Oh HeatherSuuuuuueeee.......    Get ready for me to burn up your Etsy store!


----------



## ireland_nicole

AQW said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Brother PE-700ii... I've wanted one for over a year!   I can't wait to meet her... I know it will be  at first sight.
> 
> Oh HeatherSuuuuuueeee.......    Get ready for me to burn up your Etsy store!



Congratulations!  That's the same one I have, and I'm super happy with it!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> Here's Alyssa's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salarina's dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to find this fabric at JoAnn!  I bought the whole bolt (which was only 4 yards)!  It says "make a wish" right on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digitized the Make A Wish logo and I'll give it to anyone who wants to use it for a Big Give, for free of course.



Those are beautiful! LOVE the colors! You are going to make her special trip even more special.


----------



## HeatherSue

celerystalker said:


> Hello all!
> I used to post on the boutique thread years ago - but I need help finding someone.
> Her first name is Amy and her last name starts with a G. I can't remember her username. She used to make Christmas houses.
> My friend collects them and I'd like to give him her web address - but I can't remember.
> Can someone help me out?
> Thanks!


Howdy stranger!!! You're looking for AimeeG!  



AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> 2)  Hi everybody!
> 
> 3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!


 WOO-HOO!! How exciting!! Now for the important question- how big is your hoop?



AQW said:


> Oh HeatherSuuuuuueeee.......    Get ready for me to burn up your Etsy store!






mom2rtk said:


> Those are beautiful! LOVE the colors! You are going to make her special trip even more special.


Thank you so much!  I was worried about the colors being "too much".  But, her favorite colors are green, pink, and blue, so I went for it!


----------



## AQW

HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOO!! How exciting!! Now for the important question- how big is your hoop?



5x7... I have decided to be very grateful for that and NOT covet a larger hoop!  

(Much.)



I just sent you a message through Etsy... I'm shoppin' away and I have a couple of questions!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Tomorrow is my big day...we're sailing on Oasis of the Seas, Royal Caribbean's newest ship.  I enjoy sharing the excitement for all my DISboutique friends and their trips, I just wanted to tell you about mine.   It's her Inaugural voyage, the first time we've ever done such a trip.  HeatherSue...the crab design you digitized for me stitched out great, thanks again!  Discovery Channel is sailing with us to do a feature about Oasis, and all my friends from the roll call on Cruise Critic have signed a release so we can be interviewed, even the kids,  how cool is that?  Rebecca will wear that Christmas dress I posted recently on one of the formal nights.  We pretty much live in shorts and swimsuits, so I didn't make much else.  

Have a great week everyone, but don't post so much you move on to #19!  I don't want to miss a thing.


----------



## snoopy5386

Ladies, please help me! DD keeps saying the only thing she wants for Christmas is the pink cinderella dress - the one that the mice and birds make her and the stepsisters destroy....Has anyone made this dress? I have a sewing machine, but am by no means an expert sewer, I have never made an item of clothing....ahhh help!
Anyone who can help me make/find/buy this dress please pm me.


----------



## BBGirl

snoopy5386 said:


> Ladies, please help me! DD keeps saying the only thing she wants for Christmas is the pink cinderella dress - the one that the mice and birds make her and the stepsisters destroy....Has anyone made this dress? I have a sewing machine, but am by no means an expert sewer, I have never made an item of clothing....ahhh help!
> Anyone who can help me make/find/buy this dress please pm me.



I believe if I'm thinking the right dress you could follow Carla's modifications for the simply sweet for Belle but do them in pink.  Add a darker pink edge to the top layer of the bottom of dress, make the top sash from the same darker pink and I think you would have it.  You can find the tute here 
HTH


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Okay - I need help planning the Christmas Dresses for Elizabeth (7) and Hannah (3). I purchased some green/blue plaid with a shiny green/blue stripe running through it after Christmas last year. Tim will be wearing a green/blue/gray sweater and navy pants to coordinate with them. Their mom said she pictures a more "straighter" dress in the plaid for Elizabeth - any idea what that could be? Could I do the precious top/sleeves with a Molly bottom to make it straighter????? and maybe a full precious for Hannah? How hard is the precious?

I know everyone likes to Frankenpattern!!!
Thanks, Wendy


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Okay - I need help planning the Christmas Dresses for Elizabeth (7) and Hannah (3). I purchased some green/blue plaid with a shiny green/blue stripe running through it after Christmas last year. Tim will be wearing a green/blue/gray sweater and navy pants to coordinate with them. Their mom said she pictures a more "straighter" dress in the plaid for Elizabeth - any idea what that could be? Could I do the precious top/sleeves with a Molly bottom to make it straighter????? and maybe a full precious for Hannah? How hard is the precious?
> 
> I know everyone likes to Frankenpattern!!!
> Thanks, Wendy




Another idea would be to do an A line for Elizabeth, and either and a line or precious for Hannah.  As long as the fabric is the same, they'll "match".


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Another idea would be to do an A line for Elizabeth, and either and a line or precious for Hannah.  As long as the fabric is the same, they'll "match".



Thats a wonderful idea - do you think the Aline is "formal" enough for her special Christmas dress? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## snoopy5386

BBGirl said:


> I believe if I'm thinking the right dress you could follow Carla's modifications for the simply sweet for Belle but do them in pink.  Add a darker pink edge to the top layer of the bottom of dress, make the top sash from the same darker pink and I think you would have it.  You can find the tute here
> HTH



Who makes the simply sweet pattern?
Thanks!


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


> Thats a wonderful idea - do you think the Aline is "formal" enough for her special Christmas dress? Thanks so much for your help!



How old is Elizabeth? I'm very partial to the precious dress.  So, I vote for doing that with a straighter skirt.  You could always just make it less full instead of frankenpatterning it, too.


----------



## HeatherSue

snoopy5386 said:


> Who makes the simply sweet pattern?
> Thanks!



The one and only CarlaC!  You can search for scientificseamstress on etsy to find her patterns.  Or, you can buy them at www.youcanmakethis.com.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Does anyone have any *Grinch* customs they can post? 
I'm bringing Hannah take Whoville pictures, and am considering a custom.. I have something that is perfect, but it has polka dots and Christmas trees. I think it is too busy for pictures. I know there have been some great ones, but I couldn't find any in photobucket.


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> Thats a wonderful idea - do you think the Aline is "formal" enough for her special Christmas dress? Thanks so much for your help!


An A line can be very formal.. especially if you make a version with puffed sleeves. Here is what I am talking about. This is Children's Corner "Carol". Bonnie Blue, Collars Etc all have versions of this dress too.


----------



## dogodisney

HeatherSue the Make-A-Wish dresses are beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Thats a wonderful idea - do you think the Aline is "formal" enough for her special Christmas dress? Thanks so much for your help!



Yes, I think so, especially with your fabric and you could do a precious bodice (extended a bit in length) for a blouse underneath.  You could do the same thing with the precious dress, make it sleeveless and then make a coordinating "blouse" from the precious bodice for underneath.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> 2)  Hi everybody!
> 
> 3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!


 
You must tell us everything and post pictures


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just had to post; today is my ADR day and I'm so essited, I got everything I wanted, including CRT, wonderland tea party and pirate adventure, plus BBB and Pirate League, and all the other ADR's; only T-Rex was slightly off what I wanted for time, and still not bad at all now I just have to wait 6 more months


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> How old is Elizabeth? I'm very partial to the precious dress.  So, I vote for doing that with a straighter skirt.  You could always just make it less full instead of frankenpatterning it, too.



She is 7 - how much less full would you suggest - I havent done this pattern before - BUTTONS!!!!!! they skeer me!!!!

Got squares cut for another raggie quilt. Used larger squares for this one - will see how it turns out. DH is  playing some "Flames of War" game with the church youth group boys today - they play for HOURS! So,  I'll be up in my sewing room!!! So who wants to come to Philly to help me organize that room!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogodisney

ireland_nicole said:


> Just had to post; today is my ADR day and I'm so essited, I got everything I wanted, including CRT, wonderland tea party and pirate adventure, plus BBB and Pirate League, and all the other ADR's; only T-Rex was slightly off what I wanted for time, and still not bad at all now I just have to wait 6 more months



Good for you! If you call T-Rex directly and you may be able to get a better time. 

Isn't it exciting when things work out the way you want?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I'm looking at embroidery machines again.  Money is tighter than I would like it to be, and with the HSN flex payments I think I MIGHT be able to swing one.  But after reading all the reviews etc... (Brother HE 240) I have a question.  There is one review that speaks of the ability to only download 12 or so designs... does that mean I can't save them on the computer (or something like that) and use them again later?  Or would I have to purchase the designs again if I needed to use them a year or so later?
> 
> I know that is probably a strange question, but from reading the reviews...I got a bit confused.  I know sometimes people don't really know what they are talking about in the reviews, but I did see this comment several times, so it has me worried.
> 
> I know I am probably not going to be happy with only a 4x4 area, but it is one of the sacrifices I may have to make in order to get  one sooner.
> 
> I know I am jumping the gun a bit on this, because if Santa doesn't bring it, it will probably have to wait until Jan or Feb to come live with me...but hey...I'm out of fabric and can't sew until this afternoon.  I have to have SOMETHING to do...besides clean house!
> 
> Nini


Hi Nini
Congrats on the desire to get a new machine.  I had the desire for months and wanted a machine then bought within my budget.  However, I knew from the moment I was trying it out I wanted more.

I have learned that only the combination sewing/embroidery machines have the really big hoops.  I wanted a big hoop after my rehooping lessons.  I also looked at how much they cost.  I researched many websites with owner reviews and problems.  

I bought the brother Innovis 9000D because of the ease of use.  It is easy and the manual is easy to read.  I still keep it out.  It came with everything I could ever want or need and more!  It sew and embroiders.  At first I thought I would not use it sew but the stitches are better than my regular machine.

It connects with flash drive, straight USB to computer or a card reader.  It has storage on the machine for designs.  It has a slew of preloaded designs and so many Disney designs.  

There were some bad reviews about this model but I have yet to experience the problems of yet.  My sewing machine mechanic said it is a good machine.

Bottom line, buy the hoop size you want.  Don't settle, it is an expensive mistake.  Save up and wait to get what you really want.


----------



## i12go2wdw

*Toadstool* said:


> Does anyone have any *Grinch* customs they can post?
> I'm bringing Hannah take Whoville pictures, and am considering a custom.. I have something that is perfect, but it has polka dots and Christmas trees. I think it is too busy for pictures. I know there have been some great ones, but I couldn't find any in photobucket.



I just finished one that I totally cased from here, it is in DD bedroom and she is asleep but I will get pictures later in the morning and post them.


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you so much!  I was worried about the colors being "too much".  But, her favorite colors are green, pink, and blue, so I went for it!



No! They are gorgeous! I always have a hard time putting colors and patterns together (don't expect me to be a quilter!) but those are beautiful together!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Just had to post; today is my ADR day and I'm so essited, I got everything I wanted, including CRT, wonderland tea party and pirate adventure, plus BBB and Pirate League, and all the other ADR's; only T-Rex was slightly off what I wanted for time, and still not bad at all now I just have to wait 6 more months




Yes, that is just wonderful!  You have some great ADRs and it look like fun.  I canceled ours for the trip around your time but got new ones very easy for our April/May trip.  It was so easy that we have not finished making them yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Just had to post; today is my ADR day and I'm so essited, I got everything I wanted, including CRT, wonderland tea party and pirate adventure, plus BBB and Pirate League, and all the other ADR's; only T-Rex was slightly off what I wanted for time, and still not bad at all now I just have to wait 6 more months



Congrats! You're going to have an awesome time! And 6 months????? Try waiting a YEAR! We're plotting for next November or December, but just haven't settled on dates yet. I expect to pick SOMTHING to aim for. 

QUESTION: How do you know your Disney trip is a long way off????

ANSWER: When your 180 ADR date is too far away to count!


----------



## ireland_nicole

mom2rtk said:


> Congrats! You're going to have an awesome time! And 6 months????? Try waiting a YEAR! We're plotting for next November or December, but just haven't settled on dates yet. I expect to pick SOMTHING to aim for.
> 
> QUESTION: How do you know your Disney trip is a long way off????
> 
> ANSWER: When your 180 ADR date is too far away to count!



Yeah, but you just got back LOL!  I haven't been since Sept. 2008- my fingers are itching to start Disney Customs!


----------



## dogodisney

mom2rtk said:


> Congrats! You're going to have an awesome time! And 6 months????? Try waiting a YEAR! We're plotting for next November or December, but just haven't settled on dates yet. I expect to pick SOMTHING to aim for.
> 
> QUESTION: How do you know your Disney trip is a long way off????
> 
> ANSWER: When your 180 ADR date is too far away to count!



I started planning our upcoming trip in the middle of January. I thought it would never get here and now it's 12 days away and the time is flying by. (which is good and bad).


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

snoopy5386 said:


> Ladies, please help me! DD keeps saying the only thing she wants for Christmas is the pink cinderella dress - the one that the mice and birds make her and the stepsisters destroy....Has anyone made this dress? I have a sewing machine, but am by no means an expert sewer, I have never made an item of clothing....ahhh help!
> Anyone who can help me make/find/buy this dress please pm me.



They are selling one on the disney shopping website too!


Have any of you made the a line  pattern using a character pillowcase as the front?  I have a princess tiana pillowcase for my girls and don't think i'll have time to make something like a vida for both of them by friday.  do you think that would look okay or would it look weird being the back would be a different fabric?    Any ideas?  Or examples I could look at?  I have made a lot of carla's patterns but have never made the a linebecause I usually like pretty frilly things!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Yeah, but you just got back LOL!  I haven't been since Sept. 2008- my fingers are itching to start Disney Customs!



Details, details.... it seems like FOREVER ago.... So maybe we got back only 2 months ago.... But I'm in NO MAN'S land..... Trip over... no trip yet planned..... My husband asked what I want for Christmas... hmmmm.... what do you suppose my answer was?????

At least I've been reliving my trip with scrapbooking. That will get me by for a while I suppose!



dogodisney said:


> I started planning our upcoming trip in the middle of January. I thought it would never get here and now it's 12 days away and the time is flying by. (which is good and bad).



Isn't it just the BEST feeling??????  Have an AWESOME time!


----------



## happypooh

I was at Epcot two nights ago and saw a family with embroidered bomber jackets that were patchworked and had characters on each square - wish I'd taken a photograph!  They were beautiful!  It really has got me thinking that I really need to figure out how to use my brother 270D...I still haven't successful used it!  Anyone got any tips...what I need is a youtube demo or something...let me go see if there is anything there!


----------



## billwendy

happypooh said:


> I was at Epcot two nights ago and saw a family with embroidered bomber jackets that were patchworked and had characters on each square - wish I'd taken a photograph!  They were beautiful!  It really has got me thinking that I really need to figure out how to use my brother 270D...I still haven't successful used it!  Anyone got any tips...what I need is a youtube demo or something...let me go see if there is anything there!



I have that!! Just get a piece of stabilizer and scrap fabric, hoop it and try one of th built in Mickey's!!!! I can try to help if you have any specific questions!!


----------



## happypooh

billwendy said:


> I have that!! Just get a piece of stabilizer and scrap fabric, hoop it and try one of th built in Mickey's!!!! I can try to help if you have any specific questions!!



Thanks!  I'm at WDW but as soon as we get home I'm going to try it out!  I need to master this!!!


----------



## busy mommy

billwendy said:


> She is 7 - how much less full would you suggest - I havent done this pattern before - BUTTONS!!!!!! they skeer me!!!!


If I can do buttons, I know you can.  Our machine seems to do really well with buttonholes.  You can do it!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you made the a line  pattern using a character pillowcase as the front?  I have a princess tiana pillowcase for my girls and don't think i'll have time to make something like a vida for both of them by friday.  do you think that would look okay or would it look weird being the back would be a different fabric?    Any ideas?  Or examples I could look at?  I have made a lot of carla's patterns but have never made the a linebecause I usually like pretty frilly things!



I made an aline out of a pillowcase.  It was very easy.  Let me find you a picture.









happypooh said:


> It really has got me thinking that I really need to figure out how to use my brother 270D...I still haven't successful used it!  Anyone got any tips...what I need is a youtube demo or something...let me go see if there is anything there!


I have that machine also.  I can try to help you.  I have probably done everything wrong with it, so I have learned how to fix almost anything.  
When will you be leaving Disney?  We will be there Monday morning.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> She is 7 - how much less full would you suggest - I havent done this pattern before - BUTTONS!!!!!! they skeer me!!!!
> 
> Got squares cut for another raggie quilt. Used larger squares for this one - will see how it turns out. DH is  playing some "Flames of War" game with the church youth group boys today - they play for HOURS! So,  I'll be up in my sewing room!!! So who wants to come to Philly to help me organize that room!!!!!!!!



Well - As I AM in South Jersey, I am not far away, but I am still organizing my sewing space so I might not be much help. Plus I would have to bring all 3 girls who like to "help" so we really wouldn't get much done!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Question Alert:If you are putting an applique on a T-shirt but the fabric you are using to make the applique is quilters cotton, do youstill use a ballpoint needle? I mean do you pick the needle based on base material or applique material? How often do you get a new needle? (I feellike such a newbie asking this but I am never sure.) I worked on a Grinch Scrub top yesterday and appliqued on a jumper I bought too. DIdn't put the one material down far enough because I wasn't paying attention. Now I can't sell it but I came up with a good alternative for it. I will post pics later. Getting ready for breakfast and then to ice Evie's Bday cake - I am making a Princess Tiana cake.


----------



## coteau_chick

busy mommy said:


> If I can do buttons, I know you can.  Our machine seems to do really well with buttonholes.  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I made an aline out of a pillowcase.  It was very easy.  Let me find you a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that machine also.  I can try to help you.  I have probably done everything wrong with it, so I have learned how to fix almost anything.
> When will you be leaving Disney?  We will be there Monday morning.




OMG!  She is sooooooooooooooo cute.  I can't wait until my dd's hair is that long.  Now I know I am not cutting her hair.  I love the dress too.  I made my dd Grace an A line out of pillowcases too.  Tinkerbell and Ariel.


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> Congrats! You're going to have an awesome time! And 6 months????? Try waiting a YEAR! We're plotting for next November or December, but just haven't settled on dates yet. I expect to pick SOMTHING to aim for.
> 
> QUESTION: How do you know your Disney trip is a long way off????
> 
> ANSWER: When your 180 ADR date is too far away to count!



LMAO!!!! That's how I feel. I finally nailed down dates. My biggest issue was taking Isabelle out of school (she'll be in 3rd grade next year!). So I decided on November 27- Dec1. It's way less than we usually go, but we will be taking a 6 month old and doing our VR. This way I'll only be taking Isabelle out 3 days.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question Alert:If you are putting an applique on a T-shirt but the fabric you are using to make the applique is quilters cotton, do youstill use a ballpoint needle? I mean do you pick the needle based on base material or applique material? How often do you get a new needle? (I feellike such a newbie asking this but I am never sure.) I worked on a Grinch Scrub top yesterday and appliqued on a jumper I bought too. DIdn't put the one material down far enough because I wasn't paying attention. Now I can't sell it but I came up with a good alternative for it. I will post pics later. Getting ready for breakfast and then to ice Evie's Bday cake - I am making a Princess Tiana cake.



Yep, you would still use a ball point needle.  I always use a ballpoint needle, even when I'm just embroidering on quilters cotton. I don't know if that's a "no-no" or not, but it works great for me!  I change my needle when the thread starts breaking, which is to say, not very often! 

*Wendy*, after looking at the pictures of the precious dress pattern, it's not a very full skirt.  So, you might want to just make it as directed.  I think most of us that have made it, have added extra fabric to make it fuller.  If you made the sleeveless version for her, it might look a little bit "older", if that's the look you were going for.


----------



## NiniMorris

We have only 433 days until we leave again!  My husband thinks it is cute to ask me in public how many more days until we go!  He is amazed that I know!

But that works out to only a little over 14 months...and we are going for 10 days this time, and I will have a minimum of 20 customs to make...and a minimum of 80 shirts.  And...somewhere in all that I have to get TWO Christmases!  When you look at it that way...it is way too close!

Nini


----------



## cukal6

Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

cukal6 said:


> Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!



Most princess costumes can be adapted from a basic dress pattern, which you CAN find in small sizes. I did a tiny Snow White gown and rags costume once and it was SO fun to see them in a tiny size. Give it a go... it will make her first trip even more memorable!


----------



## dogodisney

NiniMorris said:


> We have only 433 days until we leave again!  My husband thinks it is cute to ask me in public how many more days until we go!  He is amazed that I know!
> 
> But that works out to only a little over 14 months...and we are going for 10 days this time, and I will have a minimum of 20 customs to make...and a minimum of 80 shirts.  And...somewhere in all that I have to get TWO Christmases!  When you look at it that way...it is way too close!
> 
> Nini




That's a great attitude to have and smart way to look at it. 



cukal6 said:


> Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!



Welcome to this forum. I fairly new to it too. Stick around and you'll be obsessed and inspired in no time. 



mom2rtk said:


> Details, details.... it seems like FOREVER ago.... So maybe we got back only 2 months ago.... But I'm in NO MAN'S land..... Trip over... no trip yet planned..... My husband asked what I want for Christmas... hmmmm.... what do you suppose my answer was?????
> 
> At least I've been reliving my trip with scrapbooking. That will get me by for a while I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it just the BEST feeling??????  Have an AWESOME time!



Thank you!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

busy mommy said:


> If I can do buttons, I know you can.  Our machine seems to do really well with buttonholes.  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I made an aline out of a pillowcase.  It was very easy.  Let me find you a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks!  That helps!  That shirt as well as your daughter are super cute!  Now i just need to decide what type of material to put on the back.  I think it would look strange to have Tiana on the front and back.  I wish there was a fabric store close by!  I really need some!

On a different note, all of my flannel is on it's 3rd wash finally!  i can't wait to start on that too.  I can't believe how much lint I have had to clean out of my drawer each round though!!!!!  Wow!

My youngest DD's birthday and party is on Saturday.  She's having a minnie mouse party.  Any ideas on games and entertainment?   Adults are coming too!  

I also have 2 Tiana dresses to make by Friday and lots of pj's to make.  Not to mention I need to finish shopping for her b-day and Christmas.  Oh well.,,it will get done, right?


----------



## coteau_chick

aksunshine said:


> LMAO!!!! That's how I feel. I finally nailed down dates. My biggest issue was taking Isabelle out of school (she'll be in 3rd grade next year!). So I decided on November 27- Dec1. It's way less than we usually go, but we will be taking a 6 month old and doing our VR. This way I'll only be taking Isabelle out 3 days.



Grace was seven months old the first time we took her.  I did a trip report on it last year.  If you want to read it let me know.  I can try to find the link.  It will give you some insight on going with a very little one.  She did fine but we had a few snags along the way.  LOL!  Just let me know if you want to read it.  I think it was Once upon a time Thibodeaux went to Disney World.


----------



## aksunshine

coteau_chick said:


> Grace was seven months old the first time we took her.  I did a trip report on it last year.  If you want to read it let me know.  I can try to find the link.  It will give you some insight on going with a very little one.  She did fine but we had a few snags along the way.  LOL!  Just let me know if you want to read it.  I think it was Once upon a time Thibodeaux went to Disney World.



That would be great Laura! I was in Thibodeax once! The grocery I went to had a whole aisle of hot sauce, Matt bought about 8 bottles!


----------



## aksunshine

cukal6 said:


> Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!





Hi there! Do you have a machine? You may be better off making character themed sets, princess dresses can be tricky! I haven't attempted it! LOL.

Did you see the first post? That is a GREAT place to start!!!


----------



## aksunshine

NiniMorris said:


> We have only 433 days until we leave again!  My husband thinks it is cute to ask me in public how many more days until we go!  He is amazed that I know!
> 
> But that works out to only a little over 14 months...and we are going for 10 days this time, and I will have a minimum of 20 customs to make...and a minimum of 80 shirts.  And...somewhere in all that I have to get TWO Christmases!  When you look at it that way...it is way too close!
> 
> Nini




Too funny Nini!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Anyone have an easy fool-proof fondant recipe?


----------



## coteau_chick

AKAsunshine here is the link for my older trip report when Grace was seven months old.  I hope you enjoy it.  
                                                  Laura

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1730649


----------



## snoopy5386

Ok PLEASE help out this beginner! I think I am going to try and make DD the pink cinderella dress. I do have a sewing machine, but I have VERY limited experience. So far I have sewed:
beanbags
felt play food 
a blanket

My questions are - who makes the simply sweet pattern? Where do I buy it?
Is it really simple? Can I really do this?
How much fabric do I need to sew a dress for a 3.5 yo? (Trying to decide if sewing is cheaper than buying)
How do you sew bows onto a dress?
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> She is 7 - how much less full would you suggest - I havent done this pattern before - BUTTONS!!!!!! they skeer me!!!!


You can just use sew in by hand snaps instead. The button placket is hidden, so no one would know you didn't use buttons.



i12go2wdw said:


> I just finished one that I totally cased from here, it is in DD bedroom and she is asleep but I will get pictures later in the morning and post them.


Please post pictures!!!

Please post me some *Grinchy* customs!!! I guess I might just end up with using the providing costume.. I just think its ugly. :-o


----------



## i12go2wdw

You asked for it, here are too many Cindy-Lou-Who's

























I cased this from a picture I saved from this board from last year, I cannot take any credit for the design. It is a Felize, my first and I have to say it was a bit tricky.
Hope that helps.
Christine


----------



## ireland_nicole

I have a new baby!

Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)

I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.

I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.

As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.


----------



## *Toadstool*

i12go2wdw said:


> You asked for it, here are too many Cindy-Lou-Who's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cased this from a picture I saved from this board from last year, I cannot take any credit for the design. It is a Felize, my first and I have to say it was a bit tricky.
> Hope that helps.
> Christine


Beautiful! I had found the dress you CASED in another thread. I love the real ribbon you used for her bows.. too cute!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.


Congrats! You will love the coverstitch. I use it alot. I have a Babylock Evolve.. trust me there is no something going wrong. Its pretty foolproof. Elnas are great sergers though from what I have heard from users. I have a 2 thread rolled hem, and have never used it. Didn't know I was supposed to use it on finer weight fabrics.. makes sense.. good to know. thanks!


----------



## cukal6

aksunshine said:


> Hi there! Do you have a machine? You may be better off making character themed sets, princess dresses can be tricky! I haven't attempted it! LOL.
> 
> Did you see the first post? That is a GREAT place to start!!!




I do have a sewing machine, and I can sew a straight line.  I have been reading this board all day and I'm very inspired.  Going to look for patterns this week!


----------



## aksunshine

Awesome!!! Heck I can't sew a straight line most of the time, LOL! Try youcanmakethis.com!


----------



## aksunshine

snoopy5386 said:


> Ok PLEASE help out this beginner! I think I am going to try and make DD the pink cinderella dress. I do have a sewing machine, but I have VERY limited experience. So far I have sewed:
> beanbags
> felt play food
> a blanket
> 
> My questions are - who makes the simply sweet pattern? Where do I buy it?
> Is it really simple? Can I really do this?
> How much fabric do I need to sew a dress for a 3.5 yo? (Trying to decide if sewing is cheaper than buying)
> How do you sew bows onto a dress?
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi there!!! Simply sweet is a Carla C pattern. I haven't made this particular piece before, but I have used others by Carla C and they are super easy to follow. She walks you through every step, with pictures! Buy the pattern at www.youcanmakethis.com!

As far as bows are concerned, I would get snaps, sew half to the dress and the other half to the bow. That way they can be removed to wash the dress. Good luck!


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.



Congratulations!!! I know you and Elna will be making many pretty things!!!


----------



## Colleen27

cukal6 said:


> Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!



I quite literally never sewed anything more involved than pillowcases or curtains and was more than a little scared of my sewing machine up until my second DD was born. Faced with two daughters, 7 years apart, and the older asking for matching outfits, I decided to start sewing. I swear, finding this thread was the best possible thing that could have happened! I have had nothing but problems with commercial patterns, but the Carla C patterns from youcanmakethis.com are fabulous, easy to use, and fun to make! And as an added bonus, one pattern has the sizes I need for both girls. 

If you can find the tutorials for the princess adaptations of the Simply Sweet pattern (probably in the bookmarks in the first post), that would be a good place to start on princess dresses. The Simply Sweet is super easy, and once you get the hang of it you can pair it with different skirt styles for different looks. 

And just for some random encouragement, I'll share my Thanksgiving story. My DD15mo is tiny. Really tiny for her age, and just into 12mo sizes. I bought her a beautiful fall skirt & sweater combo at a consignment shop back in the spring, figuring she'd wear it for Thanksgiving. Its her size, but Gymboree which runs a little big. So I realize as I'm getting her dressed on Thanksgiving morning that there's no way the skirt will stay up! So in about 2 hrs, I made this from some stray corduroy that was in my fabric basket:


----------



## ireland_nicole

Colleen27 said:


> I quite literally never sewed anything more involved than pillowcases or curtains and was more than a little scared of my sewing machine up until my second DD was born. Faced with two daughters, 7 years apart, and the older asking for matching outfits, I decided to start sewing. I swear, finding this thread was the best possible thing that could have happened! I have had nothing but problems with commercial patterns, but the Carla C patterns from youcanmakethis.com are fabulous, easy to use, and fun to make! And as an added bonus, one pattern has the sizes I need for both girls.
> 
> If you can find the tutorials for the princess adaptations of the Simply Sweet pattern (probably in the bookmarks in the first post), that would be a good place to start on princess dresses. The Simply Sweet is super easy, and once you get the hang of it you can pair it with different skirt styles for different looks.
> 
> And just for some random encouragement, I'll share my Thanksgiving story. My DD15mo is tiny. Really tiny for her age, and just into 12mo sizes. I bought her a beautiful fall skirt & sweater combo at a consignment shop back in the spring, figuring she'd wear it for Thanksgiving. Its her size, but Gymboree which runs a little big. So I realize as I'm getting her dressed on Thanksgiving morning that there's no way the skirt will stay up! So in about 2 hrs, I made this from some stray corduroy that was in my fabric basket:



Great job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.


Congrats on the new baby and we must see pictures.  Let us know how it sews out.


----------



## squirrel

For the online patterns (CarlaC and others), do you print the pattern out on regular computer paper?  How many sheets does it take to do most patterns?  

I have just used the commercial brand from the fabric stores.


----------



## dogodisney

ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.




Congrats on your new baby. 



squirrel said:


> For the online patterns (CarlaC and others), do you print the pattern out on regular computer paper?  How many sheets does it take to do most patterns?
> I have just used the commercial brand from the fabric stores.



It depends on the pattern and thd the size but it's not many pages and yes you print them right on computer paper. Carla gives you guidelines on printing to make sure your printer is printing correctly.


----------



## MaeB

Good day ladies (and Tom)

*HELP!*
I'm back again to ask for help with my neverending tshirt quilt project.  I've had the top of a tshirt quilt complete for about 3 months but have stalled because I can't wrap my head around how to finish it.  I need to add an edge and then sew it to a backing.  Ok, so...how do I do that?  I can figure out how to get the edge on, I think.  I was planning on sewing the raw edge of the blanket and the raw edge of the edging fabric together.  Then, I will press the other raw edge of the edging (still with me?) so it has seam.  Now, do I then just fold the edging in half (ish), press that, and then sew it to the backing that is laid out on the blanket top? Wow...that's hard to describe for a non-sewer.  The blanket is made of thshirts, sweat shirts and jeans.  What's the best edging and backing fabric?


----------



## NiniMorris

MaeB said:


> Good day ladies (and Tom)
> 
> *HELP!*
> I'm back again to ask for help with my neverending tshirt quilt project.  I've had the top of a tshirt quilt complete for about 3 months but have stalled because I can't wrap my head around how to finish it.  I need to add an edge and then sew it to a backing.  Ok, so...how do I do that?  I can figure out how to get the edge on, I think.  I was planning on sewing the raw edge of the blanket and the raw edge of the edging fabric together.  Then, I will press the other raw edge of the edging (still with me?) so it has seam.  Now, do I then just fold the edging in half (ish), press that, and then sew it to the backing that is laid out on the blanket top? Wow...that's hard to describe for a non-sewer.  The blanket is made of thshirts, sweat shirts and jeans.  What's the best edging and backing fabric?



OK..I'll jump in here.  

Are you going to quilt it, tie it, or just have the front (Tshirts) and the backing only connected at the seams?

My experience has been to put a border all around the tshirt material (it tend to be a bit stretchy).  This will help to stabilize it (size wise).

Are you putting in a batting?  Since you have jeans in th body of the quilt, I might suggest you use a very lightweight batting ...like maybe flannel. Some people like to do quilts made out of heavy material without a batting, but I find if you at least use a flannel, it gives the quilt a bit more body.  I mean after all the work, you want it to look nice, right?

Next, we need to use a method of keeping all three layers together.  You can quilt it or tie it.  For my first couple hundred quilts - I tied them.  I used bunches of safety pins to pin the layers together (about every 2 to 3 inches), then took embroidery floss and a large needle and took a small stitch and then tied the ends together, leaving the 'tails'.  If you use a good tight square knot, it will hold up through many many washings!  (I have some that are over 30 years old and going strong!)

Or you could quilt it.  Here there are a lot of methods...you can hand quilt it (shouldn't take more than a couple years (I HATE handquilting...LOVE the look, HATE doing it!), or you could use the sewing machine to quilt.  My only concern with this method is the jeans will make the quilt heavy and not very easy to shove it under the machine.  

Now, if I haven't lost you...I think your original question was about putting on the border?  There are also several ways of doing that (seem a theme developing here?) I will tell you how I do it (but you have to promise not to turn me in to the quilt police!)  I just decide how wide I want the border (to give a pleasing look and to stabilize all those squares) and then cut strips of fabric that wide.  I might seam two or three pieces together to make it long enough for each side...then attach.  I don't miter the corners...way too much frustration.  

Of course, the very last step is to attach the binding.  This is the part that gives you the nice finished edge.  I hate attaching binding.  It is a lot of work (especially when the quilt looks almost finished!)

Again, there are several methods of doing this.  

If I haven't confused you too much, let me know any question you have...I'll try and see if I can make my ramblings clearer!

And remember...anyone that tells you there is a right way and a wrong way to quilt...ignore them.  There really is no quilt police!  There are some ways that are easier than other, and some ways that give a better finished project than others...but you have the final say as to how it is done!

Most important is to have fun!

Nini


----------



## minnie2

snoopy5386 said:


> Ok PLEASE help out this beginner! I think I am going to try and make DD the pink cinderella dress. I do have a sewing machine, but I have VERY limited experience. So far I have sewed:
> beanbags
> felt play food
> a blanket
> 
> My questions are - who makes the simply sweet pattern? Where do I buy it?
> Is it really simple? Can I really do this?
> How much fabric do I need to sew a dress for a 3.5 yo? (Trying to decide if sewing is cheaper than buying)
> How do you sew bows onto a dress?
> Thanks so much!!!


CarlaC makes the pattern. As others have said she makes it so easy!!!!  She has this amazing way of taking what looks complicated and making it so easy!
As for sewing being cheaper then buying well.  not always.  If you mean a boutique dress then yes making it your self is cheaper but if youa re taling a store bought dress not but you don't get the satisfaction and joy of making it.  


ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.


Congratulations!  I still can't decide if i really NEED a serger.  I think I want one but not sure....  Maybe I am just scared of them!  LOL


LOVE all the new stuff!


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> OK...I'm looking at embroidery machines again.  Money is tighter than I would like it to be, and with the HSN flex payments I think I MIGHT be able to swing one.  But after reading all the reviews etc... (Brother HE 240) I have a question.  There is one review that speaks of the ability to only download 12 or so designs... does that mean I can't save them on the computer (or something like that) and use them again later?  Or would I have to purchase the designs again if I needed to use them a year or so later?
> 
> I know that is probably a strange question, but from reading the reviews...I got a bit confused.  I know sometimes people don't really know what they are talking about in the reviews, but I did see this comment several times, so it has me worried.
> 
> I know I am probably not going to be happy with only a 4x4 area, but it is one of the sacrifices I may have to make in order to get  one sooner.
> 
> I know I am jumping the gun a bit on this, because if Santa doesn't bring it, it will probably have to wait until Jan or Feb to come live with me...but hey...I'm out of fabric and can't sew until this afternoon.  I have to have SOMETHING to do...besides clean house!
> 
> Nini


What about the 700ii on the Flexpay?  That's what I ended up with and after the first lemon (the exchange system was great, though) I'm pretty happy! Then you could have 5x7.



Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.



You're gonna have a fantastic time at PL!  We loved it!




AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!


 Congrats!



aksunshine said:


> LMAO!!!! That's how I feel. I finally nailed down dates. My biggest issue was taking Isabelle out of school (she'll be in 3rd grade next year!). So I decided on November 27- Dec1. It's way less than we usually go, but we will be taking a 6 month old and doing our VR. This way I'll only be taking Isabelle out 3 days.


But...But...you'll miss us! (we get there Dec 3rd)



i12go2wdw said:


> You asked for it, here are too many Cindy-Lou-Who's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cased this from a picture I saved from this board from last year, I cannot take any credit for the design. It is a Felize, my first and I have to say it was a bit tricky.
> Hope that helps.
> Christine


Adorable!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> What about the 700ii on the Flexpay?  That's what I ended up with and after the first lemon (the exchange system was great, though) I'm pretty happy! Then you could have 5x7.



Last time I checked they don't carry it anymore!  They have another one that is similar...ut I can't find a model number to research it!

That was my original plan.

Nini


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Last time I checked they don't carry it anymore!  They have another one that is similar...ut I can't find a model number to research it!
> 
> That was my original plan.
> 
> Nini



Gah you're right, it's not there anymore 

THis is the one they have:
http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...42_xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|cust_picks

It lists as: Model # PE-770


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> Gah you're right, it's not there anymore
> 
> THis is the one they have:
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...42_xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|cust_picks
> 
> It lists as: Model # PE-770



That is the one that is at the PX...I'm hoping Santa brings it...if not, then I have to figure out how I can get it for myself!

It is what I was supposed to get for my birthday, but they were out of stock, so I got the serger instead.  I know I will get one eventually, just not sure when!  My hubby is pretty good about getting me what I want, just have to wait to work it in the budget.  

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

minnie2 said:


> Congratulations!  I still can't decide if i really NEED a serger.  I think I want one but not sure....  Maybe I am just scared of them!  LOL
> 
> 
> !



I feel the same way about a serger...wondering if I really need one when I have been getting by with finishing edges with an overcast stitch (or whatever it's called) and they sound scary!!!!   Not sure why...they just do!


----------



## angel23321

Need some ideas - Okay, I need some ideas for Christmas outfits. I'm looking for a causal one for Emma's party at school and then maybe dresses for church for both girls.  I thought of an A-line for my little one.

Also...what do you use as a shirt for under an A-line or Simply Sweet?


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I feel the same way about a serger...wondering if I really need one when I have been getting by with finishing edges with an overcast stitch (or whatever it's called) and they sound scary!!!!   Not sure why...they just do!



I understand your concerns, I only got my first serger 7 months ago (hard for me to believe) and I asked the same questions.  What I will say is that yes, my machine could overcast, but the serger is literally more than 10 times faster than my machines overcast stitch, plus the seams are stronger.  Also, I love using rolled hems on euro ruffles or napkins, and you need a serger for that.  When I upgraded this time due to the untimely demise of my "starter" serger, I realized that some of the features of the higher end machines were features I would really use.  Like being able to sew a straight stitch and overlock the edges at the same time, or do a double or triple coverstitch (the way t-shirt hems are finished) also in one fell swoop.  These are things that might not be necessary for you, and that's great; it's a matter, I think, of deciding what you will really need.  Because I'm working now, I figured it was worth 2 days wages to get a machine that would basically sew and serge in one step.  That way I'm saving over 50% of my time, especially on simpler projects. (like the matching pj's for Christmas for everybody).  I do think it's definitely worth getting a serger, and having done two ways, would recommend getting one from a dealer who can teach you how to use it, and really support and service it.  If I had bought my serger from a dealer in May, I would have paid $100 more for it then, but I would have had free classes in how to use it, and if it had broken now, it would have been fixed for free.  (Otherwise labor is $79/hr here).  So I will buy my machines from a dealer from now on, just for the peace of mind.  And also, I feel like I will get the full money's worth out of my machine.  They'll keep teaching me (over and over if necessary) until I understand everything I want to.  I've had my sewing machine for 10 years, but because I didn't have access to classes to really learn how to use it, I have probably only used maybe 1/3 of it's capability.  I don't want to not know and understand, or be afraid of, any more machines.  I want to use them confidently.  Good luck whatever you decide, but at whatever price point, I promise once you use a serger, you won't go back to not using it.


----------



## tvgirlmin

i12go2wdw said:


> You asked for it, here are too many Cindy-Lou-Who's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cased this from a picture I saved from this board from last year, I cannot take any credit for the design. It is a Felize, my first and I have to say it was a bit tricky.
> Hope that helps.
> Christine



Great Job on Cindy Lou!  So precious!  And your daughter looks so cute in it!  I am a little afraid of attempting the Feliz and Vida, but will eventually give it a go after the crazy business of Christmas!  Easter, perhaps..



ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.



Congrats on Nellie! May you have many happy days together! 



Colleen27 said:


> I quite literally never sewed anything more involved than pillowcases or curtains and was more than a little scared of my sewing machine up until my second DD was born. Faced with two daughters, 7 years apart, and the older asking for matching outfits, I decided to start sewing. I swear, finding this thread was the best possible thing that could have happened! I have had nothing but problems with commercial patterns, but the Carla C patterns from youcanmakethis.com are fabulous, easy to use, and fun to make! And as an added bonus, one pattern has the sizes I need for both girls.
> 
> If you can find the tutorials for the princess adaptations of the Simply Sweet pattern (probably in the bookmarks in the first post), that would be a good place to start on princess dresses. The Simply Sweet is super easy, and once you get the hang of it you can pair it with different skirt styles for different looks.
> 
> And just for some random encouragement, I'll share my Thanksgiving story. My DD15mo is tiny. Really tiny for her age, and just into 12mo sizes. I bought her a beautiful fall skirt & sweater combo at a consignment shop back in the spring, figuring she'd wear it for Thanksgiving. Its her size, but Gymboree which runs a little big. So I realize as I'm getting her dressed on Thanksgiving morning that there's no way the skirt will stay up! So in about 2 hrs, I made this from some stray corduroy that was in my fabric basket:



Love that skirt!  It's awesome you were able to whip it together in 2 hours.  And it is too funny, but Gymboree runs small on my little girl - it is the "booty" size in the pants and the dress lengths that get us.  But we love their stuff.....gotta love Gymbucks time!



squirrel said:


> For the online patterns (CarlaC and others), do you print the pattern out on regular computer paper?  How many sheets does it take to do most patterns?
> 
> I have just used the commercial brand from the fabric stores.



You just print the Carla's out on regular paper.  Some do have a lot more pages than others, but the great thing is you can just print the pages you need - just skim it on the computer and then select which pages you want to print.  Best of luck with your first Carla - I have made about 4 simply sweet variations now and I LOVE it!


----------



## desparatelydisney

cukal6 said:


> Brand new here!  I consider myself a crafty person, but I've never been able to sew.  Believe me, it's not for a lack of trying.  I really need to learn, and quick!  My two boys love Disney and have enjoyed several trips there, but we are taking our daughter for her first trip in April.  She will be almost 9 months at the time.  I really want to make her some really cute outfits to wear!  I would love to make a princess dress but I may be dreaming!  It would be easier to buy but I can't find them that small.  Any way, I need all the tips, encouragement, and inspiration that I can get!!!!!



Welcome Aboard!



18 months ago I could barely sew curtains....this year I made my daughter's Belle's Christmas Dress my modifying a pattern 

I owe it all to the DISboutiquers, YouCanMakeThis & CarlaC!!

You have come to the right place and don't despair...anything is possible with pixie dust


----------



## NiniMorris

Duplicate post...sorry


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have a few pictures I just wanted to share. Here are my 2 older daughters being goofy with vampire teeth.




An outfit I made for DD's friend.




An outfit I made first to sell then I made a small boo-boo so now I will use it to make my mom something for Christmas.








The back of a scrub top I will put on ebay.




My Evangeline's 2nd Bday! We mad a Tiana cake! I think it turned out pretty good - I was very proud of myself. 
The Birthday Girl herself - Evangeline!




And the cake!




Thanks for looking!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have a few pictures I just wanted to share. Here are my 2 older daughters being goofy with vampire teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outfit I made for DD's friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outfit I made first to sell then I made a small boo-boo so now I will use it to make my mom something for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of a scrub top I will put on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Evangeline's 2nd Bday! We mad a Tiana cake! I think it turned out pretty good - I was very proud of myself.
> The Birthday Girl herself - Evangeline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great job!  I especially love the Grinch stuff and the birthday cake!  Well done.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I monogrammed a terry robe and now have to cover the monogram.  What can I do?

I was thinking of putting the new monogram on fabric and applique it down?  Would that work or anything better??  I want to fix the robes today.


----------



## busy mommy

Check out my ticker.  We will be leaving tonight after Abbie and Gray sing in our church Christmas program.  We will be there sometime in the morning.  We have a 13-14 hour drive.
I will post pictures when we return.  Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement you have given me as I learned to sew.  I couldn't have done it without you all.


----------



## Tweevil

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Evangeline's 2nd Bday! We mad a Tiana cake! I think it turned out pretty good - I was very proud of myself.
> The Birthday Girl herself - Evangeline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awww how sweet! 
You did a great job on the cake!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Colleen27 said:


> So in about 2 hrs, I made this from some stray corduroy that was in my fabric basket:



I really love this skirt! What pattern did you use. It is the kind of skirt I have been trying to find!


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> Check out my ticker.  We will be leaving tonight after Abbie and Gray sing in our church Christmas program.  We will be there sometime in the morning.  We have a 13-14 hour drive.
> I will post pictures when we return.  Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement you have given me as I learned to sew.  I couldn't have done it without you all.



Have a wonderful, wonderful trip!  We drive 19-20 hours each way every year, don't worry, you'll be fine.  Sending happy, safe trip pixie dust- can't wait to hear about your trip when you get back!


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I really love this skirt! What pattern did you use. It is the kind of skirt I have been trying to find!



I didn't make it, but I think it looks like Carla C's flouncy skirt.  It's from the preppy skirts and skorts, which is a great value because it does three styles of skirts which can also be done as skorts


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Thank you! That is a great pattern! I put it on my Wishlist for after Christmas.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It will take days but I am taking out the stitching from the robe.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I need help from all you Serger Gurus out there!

I am making window treatments for my DIL and DS for their Christmas present.  The fabric is beautiful, and expensive...

I can get the stitches on the outside to look beautiful, but the tension is all wrong on the inside.  I can get the tension to look right on the inside...but the tension is all wrong on the outside!

After 3 hours of trying to get the tension right...I'm beat!  The whole window treatment would have only took 2 hours if I had used the regular sewing machine.  Please tell me why I am using the serger again???!!!

So, I have read and read and read all the instructions again!  I am obviously missing something.  Anyone have an idea where I should look?  

Heavy weight fabric (for the life of me I can not remember the name of the fabric.  It used to be called 'water stain'...but that is not it.) 3 thread over lock stitch.  The stitch is too loose.  It is either too loose on the inside (meaning the stitches are showing way bad almost like a railroad track... evidently this is the flatlock stitch...good to know, but NOT what I want!) or the stitch is too  loose on the outside and barely look like it will hold anything.

I have adjusted the tension from all the way tight to all the way loose...each thread separately , and still haven't gotten it right!


ARGH!!!!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

AQW said:


> 1)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!
> 
> 2)  Hi everybody!
> 
> 3)  I JUST BOUGHT AN EMBROIDERY MACHINE!!!!!!!



YAY!!!


HeatherSue said:


> I thought I'd post these dresses that I made for the last Big Give.  They're for a little girl named Alyssa and her Bitty baby (Salarina).
> 
> 
> 
> Both dresses:


Heather, that is so pretty. I just love it! Lydia loves it too! 



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my model excited to wear it to school.  She obviously wasn't going to wear capris with it 10 degrees outside (maybe an exageration) but I thought it looked adorable with the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \



That is so adorable!!! I love that you got up early to make a headband!!! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My flannel order from joann's arrived today.  I have it in the washer.  I know someone said that I should wash and dry it at least 3 times before using it.  Any other advice out there?  Do i have to have a special needle or anything?  I've never worked with flannel before but am anxious to get started on all of our Christmas pj's and I'll have to work on them at night so my dd's don't seem them until christmas eve.



I just sew it up like a normal fabric. I was going to say make sure you serge the inside seams, but then I remembered you don't have a serger, do you? So, go buy a serger, then serge the inside  seams!  


Colleen27 said:


> Another tutu, a little different this time, for our last-minute decision to make an appointment at the Pirates' League. The on-the-hanger shot doesn't do it justice, but it shows the fabric. I used 6" organza instead of tulle, and it came out really, really cool. Heat sealing all the edges wasn't the most fun I've ever had, but I think the end result was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That is really pretty! 


HeatherSue said:


> Hopefully not on the couch, pointy side up, right Teresa?



It was SCISSORS I sat on Heather! 
I STABBED myself with the seam ripper!
Geesh, get it right! 



celerystalker said:


> Hello all!
> I used to post on the boutique thread years ago - but I need help finding someone.
> Her first name is Amy and her last name starts with a G. I can't remember her username. She used to make Christmas houses.
> My friend collects them and I'd like to give him her web address - but I can't remember.
> Can someone help me out?
> Thanks!


I see Heather answered you, but you were so close! AimeeG. I don't think she makes the little houses anymore though. You can find her on Facebook too, look at my friend's list, she is there. 


billwendy said:


> She is 7 - how much less full would you suggest - I havent done this pattern before - BUTTONS!!!!!! they skeer me!!!!
> 
> Got squares cut for another raggie quilt. Used larger squares for this one - will see how it turns out. DH is  playing some "Flames of War" game with the church youth group boys today - they play for HOURS! So,  I'll be up in my sewing room!!! So who wants to come to Philly to help me organize that room!!!!!!!!


I love the Precious Dress. I find it pretty easy. I've made enough now that I don't have to look at the directions anymore, so that saves me a lot of time!  I agree with Heather and if the mom wants a straighter style, just go with what Carla tells you. I always make mine about twice that full for Lydia. 




Colleen27 said:


>


Gorgeous!!!! What beautiful fabric! The flouncy skirt really shows it off! 



busy mommy said:


> Check out my ticker.  We will be leaving tonight after Abbie and Gray sing in our church Christmas program.  We will be there sometime in the morning.  We have a 13-14 hour drive.
> I will post pictures when we return.  Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement you have given me as I learned to sew.  I couldn't have done it without you all.


How exciting!!! Have a great time!


----------



## cukal6

Okay, I bought my very first pattern today!  everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## glorib

So I'm cutting fabric for my first custom for our June trip!  Really, just to get back in the swing of things, it's a skirt to match a store-bought shirt.  But it's a start!

Oh, and Wednesday is our ADR day!  So, we'd better start deciding!


----------



## CastleCreations

cukal6 said:


> Okay, I bought my very first pattern today!  everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!



You can totally do it!! Good Luck.


----------



## Adi12982

princesskayla said:


> I hate my embroidery machine. I can not tell you how many applique shirts I have ruined because the thing gets off center everytime you take it off the hoop holder!! Everytime I start to use the thing, I hope that I don't have any problems with the bobbin, cause if I do, I might as well kiss that shirt goodbye!!
> 
> Anyone looking at embroidery machines....
> DO NOT get a singer Futura.. it is so not worth the headache!!!!



Sorry you are having issues with your Futura - I have the Futura CE 350, and I love, love, love it.  I've had it for 14 months, so it is not like I just got it either.  

I agree with Heather - it could be a stabilizer issue - or the designs are too dense for the fabric you are using??


----------



## Granna4679

I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!


----------



## glorib

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!



WOW!!!  Those are two gorgeous dresses on two beautiful girls!  You did a fabulous job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> It will take days but I am taking out the stitching from the robe.



What happened?



cukal6 said:


> Okay, I bought my very first pattern today!  everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!


You'll do great!  What did you get?


Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!



These are fantastic!  Love the fabric combo; did you use Trillium's sew along?  I found it made the Feliz less intimidating than I expected.  Hey, don't you know you're not allowed to apologize for hair, etc?  It's in the rules on page 1

Ladies, (and Tom) without further ado, as requested: Heeeeeeeere's Nellie!

1st: The Box





Now: the Reveal:





Close Up:





And finally, the instruction manual: I don't know why it excites me so much, but this is by far the nicest manual I've ever gotten LOL.  Full color, loads of illustrations, beautifully bound, glossy pages, sigh... I love this manual.





OK, got it threaded; now it's time to try to catch up on some of my sewing


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!



These are beautiful! I love how you put the red as a little border on each ruffle, add'l work, but so worth it!!

Hi to all my fellow DISer's! It's been forever since I have been over here. I'm on FB a lot, it's easier and faster for me these days. Life with baby #2 has proved to keep me extra busy. Megan started pre-school and she's been better with me (although she still gets very clingy with Daddy- I hope when Hannah is done breastfeeding that she gets back to her 'old self, but maybe that wont be, I'm just going with the flow)

I did just get to meet Carla C at Jennifer Pagganelli's home for her SisBoom Holiday sale (gotta give props to Carla for FBing me about the show which was only about 25 minutes from my house). It was FABulous!! I just finished a peasant top for Megan tonight, its a little bigger than I planned. Oh well, Maybe she will get 2 years out of it.  Next up, I will do a matching one for Hannah- using some of my newly purchased Sis Boom fabric of course.

I plan to do the Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas. I'm waiting for her measurements, but I think she will be a medium. Other than making sure I make the right size (i hear they run big) do y'all have any tips for me?

As a way to be budget-minded this holiday season we are making presents for family and friends an dI wanted to share a few ideas (check out the disney family website for these and more, thats where most of them are from)

Gumdrop ornaments (use styrofoam balls, cut a little off bottom to make a flat side, gently shape with fingers, use toothpick in bottom, paint with acrylic paint, cover in crystal glitter, use fine guage wire to make a little loop, and ornament hook to hang) they come out really cool!

felt mouse that holds candy cane or candy cane pen!
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/merry-mice-660649/

felt cardinal and dove (you have to go check out the site- they look really easy) they give you the pattern to cut out

cinnamon-applesauce-glue cookies to hang on tree and attach to packages
http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html

Gumdrop Ornaments (real gumdrops) purchase styrofoam ball (or cone shape) break toothpicks in half- insert into gumdrop - then push gumdrop into ball. For a little extra "magic" dot with a little glue and roll in crystal glitter. attach ribbon bow and loop to top to hang on tree. Cover the cone with all green gumdrops for a christmas tree affect.

want to make some really cool clothes pin ornaments- check out this site!
http://www.christmascraftkit.com/


and my favorite- I plan to do this for each of the girls each year, I love this idea- time capsule ornament
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/time-capsule-ornaments-796110/

I plan to make my grandmother's famous recipe -zucchini relish and a family recipe for hot fudge.

Since my Dad doesnt really eat either of those I plan to try and sit down and write him a love letter. The grim reality is, this may be his last christmas with us, if by God's grace we have another, I don't expect he will be able to really participate. He is at the point where Mom says she needs to buy him boy's clothing, his behavior is already changing. He thinks he wants to go on a cruise to Alaska in August, but he can't sleep in any bed other than his own right now- (lovingly, my Mother told me if they go to Alaska she will eat her saddle pad- I told her we could pick out a pony-sized one for her) but I understand that he needs goals to at least help him look to the future. I have always had an odd relationship with him- I don't think he has ever known how to relate to me, but i know he's done the best he can, he's just not the type to discuss emotions. But i know right now he needs to be reminded that I love him despite that. So a Love letter is my objective for him, as my present. A few years ago for Father's Day I wrote him 20 reasons I love my Dad. I thought it would end up in the filing cabinet like all the other stuff- well he carried that around with him everywhere and showed it to all his friends and last year for christmas he asked for a frame for it. LOL. So I know there is a soft spot in there somewhere. I thought i would share this, in case I inspire someone else to do the same for their Dad.

I think a gingerbread house for DH...

If i get to it, i want to make Kimberbell doll both little and big for Megan. I bought one carla made to give Little H.

Sorry for the essay!!


----------



## Granna4679

Finally had a chance to go back and catch up on some posts and some very cute outfits that have been posted in the last few days!  



busy mommy said:


> If I can do buttons, I know you can.  Our machine seems to do really well with buttonholes.  You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I made an aline out of a pillowcase.  It was very easy.  Let me find you a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that machine also.  I can try to help you.  I have probably done everything wrong with it, so I have learned how to fix almost anything.
> When will you be leaving Disney?  We will be there Monday morning.



This is so cute!  Where do you get the pillowcases?  I don't think I have ever seen those in a store here.



i12go2wdw said:


> You asked for it, here are too many Cindy-Lou-Who's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cased this from a picture I saved from this board from last year, I cannot take any credit for the design. It is a Felize, my first and I have to say it was a bit tricky.
> Hope that helps.
> Christine



I love the dress.  And I love the Cindy-Lou-Who picture.  You did a great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> I have a new baby!
> 
> Y'all know how I was freaking out about spending 400 for a new serger after mine died?  Well, I made the big mistake of checking out the others while I was there and... (drumroll please)
> 
> I have added Nellie (Elna 745) to my family! She was, um, a little over the $400 I was planning to spend (ok, a lot) but the dealer actually gave me over $800 off retail,(including my broken machine as trade in) plus all lessons, even advanced, for free.  It's a 5 thread, so it does chain stitch at the same time as serging, which was a huge plus for me now that I have so much less time.  Plus, it has two different rolled hems, one a two thread for really fine fabrics like batiste, organza, etc.  And the most beautiful knit coverstitch you ever saw in your life, I promise you.
> 
> I admit, I didn't understand spending $$$ for a serger, but I think I get it now.  I also thought about the Babylock w/ jet air threading, but knowing my luck, something would go wrong LOL, plus the dealers a good bit further away and I couldn't get one for what I got this one for.  But it feels completely different than my old serger; much quieter, much more tolerant; the diff. feed is awesome; no changing plates or fingers; I'm welling up, she's just so beautiful- I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
> 
> As soon as my heartrate goes back down, and I can breathe well again, I'll post pics.



Congrats!  You sound so excited!  Can't wait to see all the new things you create with it.  I am looking for one too.  Not sure if Santa has that deep of pockets this year but I am saving my pennies!!



Colleen27 said:


> I quite literally never sewed anything more involved than pillowcases or curtains and was more than a little scared of my sewing machine up until my second DD was born. Faced with two daughters, 7 years apart, and the older asking for matching outfits, I decided to start sewing. I swear, finding this thread was the best possible thing that could have happened! I have had nothing but problems with commercial patterns, but the Carla C patterns from youcanmakethis.com are fabulous, easy to use, and fun to make! And as an added bonus, one pattern has the sizes I need for both girls.
> 
> If you can find the tutorials for the princess adaptations of the Simply Sweet pattern (probably in the bookmarks in the first post), that would be a good place to start on princess dresses. The Simply Sweet is super easy, and once you get the hang of it you can pair it with different skirt styles for different looks.
> 
> And just for some random encouragement, I'll share my Thanksgiving story. My DD15mo is tiny. Really tiny for her age, and just into 12mo sizes. I bought her a beautiful fall skirt & sweater combo at a consignment shop back in the spring, figuring she'd wear it for Thanksgiving. Its her size, but Gymboree which runs a little big. So I realize as I'm getting her dressed on Thanksgiving morning that there's no way the skirt will stay up! So in about 2 hrs, I made this from some stray corduroy that was in my fabric basket:



So cute!    You did a great job.  I love the fabric too and I am sure it looks adorable on your little one.  Post an action shot if you have one.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have a few pictures I just wanted to share. An outfit I made for DD's friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Evangeline's 2nd Bday! We mad a Tiana cake! I think it turned out pretty good - I was very proud of myself.
> The Birthday Girl herself - Evangeline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



She is just a doll, love this picture of her.  And the cake is soooo cute!  We are looking forward to seeing the movie Friday when it comes out.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

The only place I can find character pillowcases now is Kmart.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> 1st: The Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now: the Reveal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the instruction manual: I don't know why it excites me so much, but this is by far the nicest manual I've ever gotten LOL.  Full color, loads of illustrations, beautifully bound, glossy pages, sigh... I love this manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, got it threaded; now it's time to try to catch up on some of my sewing


Nellie is wonderful!  Ohhhh virgin serger, no dust, I can't wait to see what you make and congrats!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> So I'm cutting fabric for my first custom for our June trip!  Really, just to get back in the swing of things, it's a skirt to match a store-bought shirt.  But it's a start!
> 
> Oh, and Wednesday is our ADR day!  So, we'd better start deciding!


Funny how you must plan so early out.  What customs are you making?  What plans for ADRs are you thinking about?  

Congrats on your June Trip.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have an idea of  how I could make a backpack style cabbage patch kid carrier for a 3 year old? I saw a few "vintage" ones on ebay, and it kinda looks like a diaper shape with a taller back and then straps for your shoulders????? What do you all think?

Thanks for the tips on the precious. I think I will go with Carla's measurements! Any tips on the back button placket? is it tricky to do that top button hole without getting the rest of the fabric caught up into it?

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## dogodisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of  how I could make a backpack style cabbage patch kid carrier for a 3 year old? I saw a few "vintage" ones on ebay, and it kinda looks like a diaper shape with a taller back and then straps for your shoulders????? What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the precious. I think I will go with Carla's measurements! Any tips on the back button placket? is it tricky to do that top button hole without getting the rest of the fabric caught up into it?
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



My DD had a backpack doll carrier when she was little. It was a backpack that had an attachement that was like a diaper ike you said and it velcro closed onto the backpack to hold the doll in.


----------



## dogodisney

Wendy, I just looked and found a pattern that I have that is a McCall's 7398and it is like what you described. It's like a diaper with straps.


----------



## princesskayla

cukal6 said:


> Okay, I bought my very first pattern today!  everyone keep your fingers crossed!!!



Good Luck...get ready for a full-time addiction!!!



Adi12982 said:


> Sorry you are having issues with your Futura - I have the Futura CE 350, and I love, love, love it.  I've had it for 14 months, so it is not like I just got it either.
> 
> I agree with Heather - it could be a stabilizer issue - or the designs are too dense for the fabric you are using??



I have tried everything!!!!!! The issue is taking the hoop off the machine. As soon as I do that I can never get things to line up again. I don't even touch the material in the hoop. It does it no matter what material I use. Oh well.   



Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!




LOVE IT!!!! I wish I could make that...I'm too scared. The making your own seam allowances thing frightens me.


----------



## minnie2

YEAH on the new Serger she is very pretty!

 WOW those Christmas dresses are darling!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Since my Dad doesnt really eat either of those I plan to try and sit down and write him a love letter. The grim reality is, this may be his last christmas with us, if by God's grace we have another, I don't expect he will be able to really participate. He is at the point where Mom says she needs to buy him boy's clothing, his behavior is already changing. He thinks he wants to go on a cruise to Alaska in August, but he can't sleep in any bed other than his own right now- (lovingly, my Mother told me if they go to Alaska she will eat her saddle pad- I told her we could pick out a pony-sized one for her) but I understand that he needs goals to at least help him look to the future. I have always had an odd relationship with him- I don't think he has ever known how to relate to me, but i know he's done the best he can, he's just not the type to discuss emotions. But i know right now he needs to be reminded that I love him despite that. So a Love letter is my objective for him, as my present. A few years ago for Father's Day I wrote him 20 reasons I love my Dad. I thought it would end up in the filing cabinet like all the other stuff- well he carried that around with him everywhere and showed it to all his friends and last year for christmas he asked for a frame for it. LOL. So I know there is a soft spot in there somewhere. I thought i would share this, in case I inspire someone else to do the same for their Dad.


That is really thoughtful and a beautiful idea.  I am sure he will love it! (maybe you should provide a frame in case he wants to frame it too  ).  I'm saddened that your dad isn't doing so well, hopefully your letter will help him at this difficult time.  I agree that having something (like the cruise) as a goal is a great idea 

PS Thanks for all those holiday craft ideas - they are cute!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Granna4679 said:


> I finally finished my first 2 Felize dresses I have ever made for my granddaughters.  The girls were getting ready to go have professional pictures done today so I was able to get these shots before we left (excuse the socks and hair....we did change to tights and fixed their hair before we left..LOL).  Hopefully we got some better professional shots but I wanted to post these.  I am pretty proud of them.  They were a lot of work but I was happy with them and the girls thought they were just beautiful in them and just couldn't quit twirling!



Your granddaughters are just beautiful and so lucky to have a great Grandma to make them cool customs like these!  The dresses are fabulous!!!!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 - what you are going to do for your father for Christmas has me in tears.  That is really sweat.  Sorry he isn't doing well that has to be hard.  I just wanted to say enjoy every minute you have with him.  so the past may not have been what you hoped  it could have been but he obviously loves you.  I lost my father when I was 19 suddenly (he was only 45) I think of my dad often and get sad about how much he missed of my life and never meeting my kids.  I just feel blessed that I had him for 19 yrs and that my mom found a wonderful man to love her and me( one of my dad's goo friends weird I know!  LOL) I adore him and thank heavens that my dad sent him to us and that if my dad couldn't have been here for my kids at least my step dad is and I adore him.  Wow that wasn't supposed to come out but oh well I will leave it.
 to you and you family.


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Since my Dad doesnt really eat either of those I plan to try and sit down and write him a love letter. The grim reality is, this may be his last christmas with us, if by God's grace we have another, I don't expect he will be able to really participate. He is at the point where Mom says she needs to buy him boy's clothing, his behavior is already changing. He thinks he wants to go on a cruise to Alaska in August, but he can't sleep in any bed other than his own right now- (lovingly, my Mother told me if they go to Alaska she will eat her saddle pad- I told her we could pick out a pony-sized one for her) but I understand that he needs goals to at least help him look to the future. I have always had an odd relationship with him- I don't think he has ever known how to relate to me, but i know he's done the best he can, he's just not the type to discuss emotions. But i know right now he needs to be reminded that I love him despite that. So a Love letter is my objective for him, as my present. A few years ago for Father's Day I wrote him 20 reasons I love my Dad. I thought it would end up in the filing cabinet like all the other stuff- well he carried that around with him everywhere and showed it to all his friends and last year for christmas he asked for a frame for it. LOL. So I know there is a soft spot in there somewhere. I thought i would share this, in case I inspire someone else to do the same for their Dad.



That is beautiful. That is such a special thing to do for him, I know he will love it.


----------



## gcast1

Psst, sneaking in from lurkdom to post a big accomplishment this weekend - I made a crayon rollup (the first one in a long, long time!).  Don't tell my DH though because he would yell at me...my shoulder that was operated on in Oct. is doing so much better and I hope it holds up as we leave for Disney World this Friday.  I don't care if I have to drag that arm on the ground for a week, I'm going to have a wonderful time with the grandkidlets.

The crayon rollup queen is back!

Glenda


----------



## Granna4679

glorib said:


> WOW!!!  Those are two gorgeous dresses on two beautiful girls!  You did a fabulous job!



Thank you....they make my life special!



ireland_nicole said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> These are fantastic!  Love the fabric combo; did you use Trillium's sew along?  I found it made the Feliz less intimidating than I expected.  Hey, don't you know you're not allowed to apologize for hair, etc?  It's in the rules on page 1
> 
> Ladies, (and Tom) without further ado, as requested: Heeeeeeeere's Nellie!
> 
> 1st: The Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now: the Reveal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the instruction manual: I don't know why it excites me so much, but this is by far the nicest manual I've ever gotten LOL.  Full color, loads of illustrations, beautifully bound, glossy pages, sigh... I love this manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, got it threaded; now it's time to try to catch up on some of my sewing



Thank you.  Yes, I used the trillium....it helped immensely!!  
And I am super jealous of your new serger.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These are beautiful! I love how you put the red as a little border on each ruffle, add'l work, but so worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my Dad doesnt really eat either of those I plan to try and sit down and write him a love letter. The grim reality is, this may be his last christmas with us, if by God's grace we have another, I don't expect he will be able to really participate. He is at the point where Mom says she needs to buy him boy's clothing, his behavior is already changing. He thinks he wants to go on a cruise to Alaska in August, but he can't sleep in any bed other than his own right now- (lovingly, my Mother told me if they go to Alaska she will eat her saddle pad- I told her we could pick out a pony-sized one for her) but I understand that he needs goals to at least help him look to the future. I have always had an odd relationship with him- I don't think he has ever known how to relate to me, but i know he's done the best he can, he's just not the type to discuss emotions. But i know right now he needs to be reminded that I love him despite that. So a Love letter is my objective for him, as my present. A few years ago for Father's Day I wrote him 20 reasons I love my Dad. I thought it would end up in the filing cabinet like all the other stuff- well he carried that around with him everywhere and showed it to all his friends and last year for christmas he asked for a frame for it. LOL. So I know there is a soft spot in there somewhere. I thought i would share this, in case I inspire someone else to do the same for their Dad.



You are right...it added some work to the dress but I was glad I decided to do it....it gave it a little more punch of color.  
I love the idea for your dad.  My dad died unexpectedly years ago and I soooo wish he was still here so I could say "I love you" one more time.  You are very lucky to have him here with you.  Treasure each moment you can.



princesskayla said:


> LOVE IT!!!! I wish I could make that...I'm too scared. The making your own seam allowances thing frightens me.



I was super scared too.  I asked a lot of questions and had to follow the trillium tutorial online but I finally did it (x 2)



minnie2 said:


> YEAH on the new Serger she is very pretty!
> 
> WOW those Christmas dresses are darling!!!!



Thank you.



tvgirlmin said:


> Your granddaughters are just beautiful and so lucky to have a great Grandma to make them cool customs like these!  The dresses are fabulous!!!!



Thank you for the compliments.  I never had a grandmother growing up (they both died when I was younger) so I feel so blessed to be with mine and hope I can always be there for them.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> Eyore4Ever149 - what you are going to do for your father for Christmas has me in tears.  That is really sweat.  Sorry he isn't doing well that has to be hard.  I just wanted to say enjoy every minute you have with him.  so the past may not have been what you hoped  it could have been but he obviously loves you.  I lost my father when I was 19 suddenly (he was only 45) I think of my dad often and get sad about how much he missed of my life and never meeting my kids.  I just feel blessed that I had him for 19 yrs and that my mom found a wonderful man to love her and me( one of my dad's goo friends weird I know!  LOL) I adore him and thank heavens that my dad sent him to us and that if my dad couldn't have been here for my kids at least my step dad is and I adore him.  Wow that wasn't supposed to come out but oh well I will leave it.
> to you and you family.





teresajoy said:


> That is beautiful. That is such a special thing to do for him, I know he will love it.





Adi12982 said:


> That is really thoughtful and a beautiful idea.  I am sure he will love it! (maybe you should provide a frame in case he wants to frame it too  ).  I'm saddened that your dad isn't doing so well, hopefully your letter will help him at this difficult time.  I agree that having something (like the cruise) as a goal is a great idea
> 
> PS Thanks for all those holiday craft ideas - they are cute!



awww, shucks guys (looks at ground and scuffs foot) I do try to enjoy him while I have him, but I think that's the odd part, he's constantly giving me reasons why it's not a good time to visit. This summer was particularly challenging in that regard, but the thought of dying does odd things to us. I really hope to be able to be strong for my kids when he passes. Hannah will no doubt be too young to remember him, but Megan will I think. We are really going to try hard to do Christmas however he wants it this year. 

I completely my mandatory cookie making with megan, well the baking is over, we still have the icing to do. Did I mention I loath cooking with children?
 Taking a deep breath! I know she enjoyed it and I tried not to yell at her...it went like this.....

"okay, here's the cookie cutter now gent....." "NO!!!" "Megan, LISTEN!!! I want you to gen-tl-ley push the cookie cutter in- make sure it's all the way on the dough- no, not the center, okay, good." "NO! don't yank the cutter out" (dough goes flying) 
Christmas music playing in the background....
sigh...Im sorry Megan, Mommy just isn't good at this. Maybe you'll do better when you are a Mommy. Megan "yeah" in that sweet 3 year old voice. I did continue to let her make them and continued to try biting my tongue- do I get credit for that?


----------



## AlternateEgo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Did I mention I loath cooking with children?



Me too! But I do it... because thats how they learn


----------



## AlternateEgo

Ohhh I forgot to mention I finished the girls dresses for their Christmas concert. 

I posted them here.

I did them without a pattern.  I also used my evil phone camera... so the pics look horrid.

I am hoping to improve along the way, there are things I find that would have been easier had I done it this way instead of that... so I have those in my brain.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Granna4679 said:


>


So cute!! I love their dresses. The fabric is too cute!


angel23321 said:


> Need some ideas - Okay, I need some ideas for Christmas outfits. I'm looking for a causal one for Emma's party at school and then maybe dresses for church for both girls.  I thought of an A-line for my little one.
> 
> Also...what do you use as a shirt for under an A-line or Simply Sweet?


Around here I can buy puff sleeved white blouses for so cheap. I don't mind making them, but for 10 dollars I'd rather just buy. That being said I just made one using Collars Etc. pattern "Miranda". You could use any basic bodice dress pattern and make it to be a shirt by removing the skirt and lengthening the bodice though. I prefer to use a shirt pattern because it will give you a little more room than a dress pattern does. White knit shirts look great with them too though. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thanks for looking!


Evie is too cute!!! I love her little pose! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These are beautiful! I love how you put the red as a little border on each ruffle, add'l work, but so worth it!!
> 
> Hi to all my fellow DISer's! It's been forever since I have been over here. I'm on FB a lot, it's easier and faster for me these days. Life with baby #2 has proved to keep me extra busy. Megan started pre-school and she's been better with me (although she still gets very clingy with Daddy- I hope when Hannah is done breastfeeding that she gets back to her 'old self, but maybe that wont be, I'm just going with the flow)
> 
> I did just get to meet Carla C at Jennifer Pagganelli's home for her SisBoom Holiday sale (gotta give props to Carla for FBing me about the show which was only about 25 minutes from my house). It was FABulous!! I just finished a peasant top for Megan tonight, its a little bigger than I planned. Oh well, Maybe she will get 2 years out of it.  Next up, I will do a matching one for Hannah- using some of my newly purchased Sis Boom fabric of course.
> 
> I plan to do the Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas. I'm waiting for her measurements, but I think she will be a medium. Other than making sure I make the right size (i hear they run big) do y'all have any tips for me?
> 
> As a way to be budget-minded this holiday season we are making presents for family and friends an dI wanted to share a few ideas (check out the disney family website for these and more, thats where most of them are from)
> 
> Gumdrop ornaments (use styrofoam balls, cut a little off bottom to make a flat side, gently shape with fingers, use toothpick in bottom, paint with acrylic paint, cover in crystal glitter, use fine guage wire to make a little loop, and ornament hook to hang) they come out really cool!
> 
> felt mouse that holds candy cane or candy cane pen!
> http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/merry-mice-660649/
> 
> felt cardinal and dove (you have to go check out the site- they look really easy) they give you the pattern to cut out
> 
> cinnamon-applesauce-glue cookies to hang on tree and attach to packages
> http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html
> 
> Gumdrop Ornaments (real gumdrops) purchase styrofoam ball (or cone shape) break toothpicks in half- insert into gumdrop - then push gumdrop into ball. For a little extra "magic" dot with a little glue and roll in crystal glitter. attach ribbon bow and loop to top to hang on tree. Cover the cone with all green gumdrops for a christmas tree affect.
> 
> want to make some really cool clothes pin ornaments- check out this site!
> http://www.christmascraftkit.com/
> 
> 
> and my favorite- I plan to do this for each of the girls each year, I love this idea- time capsule ornament
> http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/time-capsule-ornaments-796110/
> 
> I plan to make my grandmother's famous recipe -zucchini relish and a family recipe for hot fudge.
> 
> Since my Dad doesnt really eat either of those I plan to try and sit down and write him a love letter. The grim reality is, this may be his last christmas with us, if by God's grace we have another, I don't expect he will be able to really participate. He is at the point where Mom says she needs to buy him boy's clothing, his behavior is already changing. He thinks he wants to go on a cruise to Alaska in August, but he can't sleep in any bed other than his own right now- (lovingly, my Mother told me if they go to Alaska she will eat her saddle pad- I told her we could pick out a pony-sized one for her) but I understand that he needs goals to at least help him look to the future. I have always had an odd relationship with him- I don't think he has ever known how to relate to me, but i know he's done the best he can, he's just not the type to discuss emotions. But i know right now he needs to be reminded that I love him despite that. So a Love letter is my objective for him, as my present. A few years ago for Father's Day I wrote him 20 reasons I love my Dad. I thought it would end up in the filing cabinet like all the other stuff- well he carried that around with him everywhere and showed it to all his friends and last year for christmas he asked for a frame for it. LOL. So I know there is a soft spot in there somewhere. I thought i would share this, in case I inspire someone else to do the same for their Dad.
> 
> I think a gingerbread house for DH...
> 
> If i get to it, i want to make Kimberbell doll both little and big for Megan. I bought one carla made to give Little H.
> 
> Sorry for the essay!!


Oooh goodness. You sure are ambitious with all those crafts. I am so uncrafty! That is very sweet what you are doing for your dad. I think I know what you mean about your dad doesn't know how to relate to you. I feel the same way with my dad. I am way too girly for him, and we have a hard time carrying a conversation that isn't about computers or something like that. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> "okay, here's the cookie cutter now gent....." "NO!!!" "Megan, LISTEN!!! I want you to gen-tl-ley push the cookie cutter in- make sure it's all the way on the dough- no, not the center, okay, good." "NO! don't yank the cutter out" (dough goes flying)
> Christmas music playing in the background....
> sigh...Im sorry Megan, Mommy just isn't good at this. Maybe you'll do better when you are a Mommy. Megan "yeah" in that sweet 3 year old voice. I did continue to let her make them and continued to try biting my tongue- do I get credit for that?


Hehe.. this made me laugh. I LOOOOVE to bake with my Hannah. We make a complete mess, but she loves it!! She loves to make pie. We made gingerbread cookies this past weekend. What kind of cookies did you make??




AlternateEgo said:


> I posted them here.
> 
> I did them without a pattern.  I also used my evil phone camera... so the pics look horrid.
> 
> I am hoping to improve along the way, there are things I find that would have been easier had I done it this way instead of that... so I have those in my brain.


Pretty dresses!


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for the crayon roll up instructions.

I have finished making enough for the daycare children and I even had time to make 2 more for a family that the Child Care Resorce and Referal program (they cordinate and suport daycare providers and families) has sponsered for a Christmas Hamper.

Has anyone made them for markers?  Did you use the regular Crayola ones or thin ones?


----------



## glorib

MinnieVanMom said:


> Funny how you must plan so early out.  What customs are you making?  What plans for ADRs are you thinking about?
> 
> Congrats on your June Trip.




Thanks!  Right now, I'm working on a skirt to match a store-bought Grumpy shirt.  Next up, I've planned a Tink outfit with some fabric I've been hording for about a year and a half.  

I already have a Monsters Inc., a JackJack, and a Toy Story custom that I made for our last trip that we ended up having to cancel.  I just pray that they still fit because they each have rather large appliques.  I'm afraid to try them on her.  I haven't made anything for DS yet.

As for ADR's, we have definitely Whispering Canyon (since we're staying at WL), Crystal Palace, Chef Mickey.  I don't know what else yet.  Anyone have any suggestions for a family of 4 with a 6 and 4 year old?  One of whom is pretty picky?


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> Thanks!  Right now, I'm working on a skirt to match a store-bought Grumpy shirt.  Next up, I've planned a Tink outfit with some fabric I've been hording for about a year and a half.
> 
> I already have a Monsters Inc., a JackJack, and a Toy Story custom that I made for our last trip that we ended up having to cancel.  I just pray that they still fit because they each have rather large appliques.  I'm afraid to try them on her.  I haven't made anything for DS yet.
> 
> As for ADR's, we have definitely Whispering Canyon (since we're staying at WL), Crystal Palace, Chef Mickey.  I don't know what else yet.  Anyone have any suggestions for a family of 4 with a 6 and 4 year old?  One of whom is pretty picky?



So many great choices, so little time: How about Akurshus (DD's absolute Fave), Coral Reef (love the fishees), 50s PTC, My kids reallllly love Boma; Ohana's; Then there's loads of other great character meals.  We usually book lots of character meals because, frankly, I hate standing in line to meet characters.  We have to eat anyway, there's always something on a buffet my kids can eat and like, and it keeps them entertained.  All very good stuff.

Hey, when exactly are you going?  We'll be there June 5th through the 13th.
and we're staying at POR.


----------



## glorib

ireland_nicole said:


> So many great choices, so little time: How about Akurshus (DD's absolute Fave), Coral Reef (love the fishees), 50s PTC, My kids reallllly love Boma; Ohana's; Then there's loads of other great character meals.  We usually book lots of character meals because, frankly, I hate standing in line to meet characters.  We have to eat anyway, there's always something on a buffet my kids can eat and like, and it keeps them entertained.  All very good stuff.
> 
> Hey, when exactly are you going?  We'll be there June 5th through the 13th.
> and we're staying at POR.



We'll be there the 7-16.  We should meet up!  Anyone else going then?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Granna4679 said:


>



Beautiful!  I LOVE how you trimmed the bottom of each ruffle with the same fabric as the top of the back of the underdress (can't remember what they call that piece....).


----------



## aksunshine

I have a week to make Isabelle's Christmas outfit. Her program at school is next Tues. I would love to make a Vida or Felize, but I probably sholdn't try it on such short notice. I have fabric, I guess I should start on something, huh?


----------



## NiniMorris

All righty... as if I don't have enough of a time crunch for Christmas, I found out both my married daughter and my daughter in law want me to make them a purse for Christmas.

I have been looking at the patterns on YCMT and see several that look cute...but I need one that not only looks cute, but is quick and easy!  I literally have maybe an hour of unspoken for sewing time coming up.  But, being the ever good Mother and mother in law, I always try to get my girls what they want for Christmas!

So, which ones have you made that I should stay away from (giving the short time span), ones that I can whip up easily, one maybe even ones that are super cute and I should get and make them in January?

I normally am not a last minute sewer. I had a plan and was going to have everything done on time...and then last week happened!  Since I had my GD2 every night last week, my sewing time was nil.  I made good use of my weekend, but I still have 8 wall hangings that need bindings, 2 king size quilts that need to get quilted and bound, One window treatment from hecky-pooh to finish; and I haven't even STARTED my Christmas baking!

Oh yeah...I still haven't finished the Christmas VIdas and ties for our Christmas pictures....(maybe the guys won't get ties after all....

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

AlternateEgo said:


> Me too! But I do it... because thats how they learn



You know, it ended on a good note, she took a nap while they cooled and then after dinner (with Daddy too) I put cookies on a plate for each of us (Hannah HAD to sit on my lap and hold a cookie) and dumped out a couple boxes of writing icing- WOW! I had no idea my husband could be such an artist!!!!! it was a lot of fun
This is my new idea- after dinner I will pull out a partially started project that we can all create together.

we made suger cookies- but I noticed the outline cutters were easier than the one's with the lines inside 'em. ah well, the suger that wa spilled is all cleaned up now and cookies are complete. I think the cinnomen ornaments will be easier since those will be using an outline cutter.

gotta run! Its CLEANING day! (because Megan is in preschool)


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Question??? I just saw those princess tutorials on Carla's blog using the simply sweet. I don't own the simply sweet yet, although it is on my after Christmas wish list. Okay back to my question, do you think I could use the stripwork pattern and get the same general idea? I would love to make my littlest a princess dress for Christmas, but have to adjust a pattern I already own. Let me know what you think.


----------



## aksunshine

I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA

Here is my fabric. Any ideas?





Sorry, crappy phone pic.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> I have a week to make Isabelle's Christmas outfit. Her program at school is next Tues. I would love to make a Vida or Felize, but I probably sholdn't try it on such short notice. I have fabric, I guess I should start on something, huh?





aksunshine said:


> I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA
> 
> Here is my fabric. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy phone pic.



hmm, love your fabrics!  That Debbie Mumm line is gorgeous! When I was looking for peasant dress patterns I will say that everyone hands down recommended Carla's peasant, and steered me away from the DD one.  Personally, I think you should go for the Vida; it's really not hard, I promise.  It would look adorable with your fabrics, and Stephres tutorial in the bookmarks really leads you through it.


----------



## NiniMorris

Love, Love, Love your fabric...I agree, teh Vida is really easy... my only question is do you already have the pattern?  It took 10 days for mine to get here!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA
> 
> Here is my fabric. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy phone pic.



Once, and ONLY once! It didn't fit right and some how was much harder than Carla's.


----------



## AlternateEgo

I purchased CarlaC's SimplySweet yesterday.

I read through it   Looks very easy.


----------



## Granna4679

desparatelydisney said:


> Beautiful!  I LOVE how you trimmed the bottom of each ruffle with the same fabric as the top of the back of the underdress (can't remember what they call that piece....).



Thank you.  I had seen that someone else did that for another dress and just thougth it was so pretty.  The red really made the ruffles stand out, I think.



aksunshine said:


> I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA
> 
> Here is my fabric. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy phone pic.



I have used the strip looking fabric (see below), cut off certain strips that I like (leave enough above and below to turn under), and used them for borders.  Both the border on the shirt and the band around the pants was cut from one piece of strip-like material just like you have. You could use this with your other fabric and put a border across the bodice and another along the bottom of any pattern you choose.  That would be so cute.  Just a thought.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Everyone's Christmas sewing looks beautiful.  I wish I could be busy creating right now, but I'm on infinate hold with PhotoPass customer care trying to correct a $300 error on billing 

Mark my words!  I WILL NEVER USE PHOTOPASS AGAIN AND I WILL BE SURE MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS DO NOT EITHER!!

I'm not feeling the Disney "magic" today girls


----------



## AlternateEgo

Diz-Mommy said:


> Everyone's Christmas sewing looks beautiful.  I wish I could be busy creating right now, but I'm on infinate hold with PhotoPass customer care trying to correct a $300 error on billing
> 
> Mark my words!  I WILL NEVER USE PHOTOPASS AGAIN AND I WILL BE SURE MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS DO NOT EITHER!!
> 
> I'm not feeling the Disney "magic" today girls




Oh no! What happened? I was thinking about purchasing one for our September trip...

I was able to join in on a Photopass share for our last trip, before they were outlawed.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I am in tears over this.  A $240 charge on my account for something that was pre-paid and should of had a ZERO charge!  My husband purchased the pre-sale of the CD and Book for $170, and then when I used the coupons today, they accepted but in the end my account was charged the full amount.

Oh and by the way, if you purchase the Book and Cd presale, you'll have to check out twice to use both codes...so you pay double shipping, isn't that nice of them!?

Honestly I think we get better pictures with our camera anyhow...you can give the photographers your own camera to take a shot after they take theirs and that is what we will be doing from now on.  The whole PhotoPass website is a total mess, it took me FOREVER to get my book just how I wanted it and editing pictures to get the special borders I wanted was a total headache too.  

The entire process has been total frustration, and now after speaking to custmer care they will refund the full amount, but it will take 10-14 days to show on my end.  An extra $240 around Christmas is not easy to come by for us.  I'm just so sad and I swear I will never do this again.  If a store makes error on overcharging you, normally they make it right instantly!!  I don't care what their sales volume is, they should put the money back, it isn't theirs


----------



## aksunshine

Wow Diz-Mommy, I'm sorry about that! That sounds terrible!

Thanks everyone for all of your help. No I don't have the Vida, so I guess I won't be doing that if it takes so long to arrive! LOL!

I really wanted a dress, how do I make Carla's top a fluffy dress?


----------



## AlternateEgo

Diz-Mommy said:


> I am in tears over this.  A $240 charge on my account for something that was pre-paid and should of had a ZERO charge!  My husband purchased the pre-sale of the CD and Book for $170, and then when I used the coupons today, they accepted but in the end my account was charged the full amount.
> 
> Oh and by the way, if you purchase the Book and Cd presale, you'll have to check out twice to use both codes...so you pay double shipping, isn't that nice of them!?
> 
> Honestly I think we get better pictures with our camera anyhow...you can give the photographers your own camera to take a shot after they take theirs and that is what we will be doing from now on.  The whole PhotoPass website is a total mess, it took me FOREVER to get my book just how I wanted it and editing pictures to get the special borders I wanted was a total headache too.
> 
> The entire process has been total frustration, and now after speaking to custmer care they will refund the full amount, but it will take 10-14 days to show on my end.  An extra $240 around Christmas is not easy to come by for us.  I'm just so sad and I swear I will never do this again.  If a store makes error on overcharging you, normally they make it right instantly!!  I don't care what their sales volume is, they should put the money back, it isn't theirs



 I know how tough Christmas is! DH has been off four 4 weeks out of the past 7  and I haven't been making much commission on my houseplans. 

Hopefully Santa will bring me a new camera for Christmas, my old Kodak works, but its nothing I feel excited about.  I didn't even take it with us to Disney, just relied on Photopass.


----------



## sahm1000

aksunshine said:


> I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA
> 
> Here is my fabric. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy phone pic.




Pretty fabrics!  I would NOT recomend the Dainty Design dress.  I have never made the dress but I bought that pattern originally years ago to make a peasant top and it came out very strangely.  Teresa is right, it just doesn't fit correctly and it does seem much harder than Carla's.  The sleeves were too short, the waist was off, it's just not quite right.  If you have Carla's Portrait Peasant pattern it gives directions for how to make it into a ruffly dress and it turns out really cute.  Good luck!


----------



## aksunshine

I have Carla's Simply Sweet. Do you think I could jazz it up? I know there are some tutorials out there. What about the Cindy tut?


----------



## McDuck

Hi--I'm new here.  Thanks to Adi for the heads up about this thread.  

I'm Jennie and my 7-weeks-old-tomorrow daughter is Kaitlyn.  I'm a Navy wife and Disney nut.  

I haven't had a chance to play with my sewing machine yet...we had an overseas PCS move from England to Mississippi in July-August that sort of interrupted things, plus my not-just-morning sickness kept me from feeling good enough to play with it.   Now I'm just waiting on a worktable so I can break the machine out and start working on the quilt for Kaitlyn that I've been planning since before she was born (and before we knew she was a she!).  I also just ordered my first 4 patterns...sewingpatterns.com was having a $2.99 sale on McCall's patterns.  I've got myself a huge wishlist at YouCanMakeThis.com as well.  LOL  I love seeing what everyone has done here.


----------



## cydswipe

Diz-Mommy said:


> Everyone's Christmas sewing looks beautiful.  I wish I could be busy creating right now, but I'm on infinate hold with PhotoPass customer care trying to correct a $300 error on billing
> 
> Mark my words!  I WILL NEVER USE PHOTOPASS AGAIN AND I WILL BE SURE MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS DO NOT EITHER!!
> 
> I'm not feeling the Disney "magic" today girls



So after reading this, I thought I'd finally get into the cd that was sent to us after our sept trip.

I could die right now... it is 160 pics of basically the same photo with diff borders... am I out of luck?  I went through the photos for days to crop/ add border, add to favorites... deleted ones...

I need help too!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

McDuck said:


> Hi--I'm new here.  Thanks to Adi for the heads up about this thread.
> 
> I'm Jennie and my 7-weeks-old-tomorrow daughter is Kaitlyn.  I'm a Navy wife and Disney nut.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play with my sewing machine yet...we had an overseas PCS move from England to Mississippi in July-August that sort of interrupted things, plus my not-just-morning sickness kept me from feeling good enough to play with it.   Now I'm just waiting on a worktable so I can break the machine out and start working on the quilt for Kaitlyn that I've been planning since before she was born (and before we knew she was a she!).  I also just ordered my first 4 patterns...sewingpatterns.com was having a $2.99 sale on McCall's patterns.  I've got myself a huge wishlist at YouCanMakeThis.com as well.  LOL  I love seeing what everyone has done here.



Hi Jennie! I am in Gulfport also. I have a Kaitlyn as well, but she is three now. let me know if you need any help finding the fabric stores around here. We are limited but do have a Michaels,Hobby Lobby, and a local shop, called Coastal Sew and Vac that is located on Hwy 49 in Orange Grove.


----------



## Adi12982

McDuck said:


> Hi--I'm new here.  Thanks to Adi for the heads up about this thread.
> 
> I'm Jennie and my 7-weeks-old-tomorrow daughter is Kaitlyn.  I'm a Navy wife and Disney nut.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play with my sewing machine yet...we had an overseas PCS move from England to Mississippi in July-August that sort of interrupted things, plus my not-just-morning sickness kept me from feeling good enough to play with it.   Now I'm just waiting on a worktable so I can break the machine out and start working on the quilt for Kaitlyn that I've been planning since before she was born (and before we knew she was a she!).  I also just ordered my first 4 patterns...sewingpatterns.com was having a $2.99 sale on McCall's patterns.  I've got myself a huge wishlist at YouCanMakeThis.com as well.  LOL  I love seeing what everyone has done here.



Hey there!!  Glad to see you over here  

Make sure to subscribe to the thread and get email notifications, it moves fast!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

cydswipe said:


> So after reading this, I thought I'd finally get into the cd that was sent to us after our sept trip.
> 
> I could die right now... it is 160 pics of basically the same photo with diff borders... am I out of luck?  I went through the photos for days to crop/ add border, add to favorites... deleted ones...
> 
> I need help too!



From my experience you're probably out of luck at this point.  You are more than 30 days from your trip, so more than likely everything has been deleted.  Here's their phone number if you'd like to talk to their "ever so helpful" customer service 407-560-4300.  Tell em' Angie says Hi...grrrr!!!


----------



## McDuck

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi Jennie! I am in Gulfport also. I have a Kaitlyn as well, but she is three now. let me know if you need any help finding the fabric stores around here. We are limited but do have a Michaels,Hobby Lobby, and a local shop, called Coastal Sew and Vac that is located on Hwy 49 in Orange Grove.



Thanks, Heather!  Knew about Hobby Lobby, Hancocks, and Michaels, but not about Coastal Sew and Vac.  I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Today I drove all over town trying to find a Razor scooter for Jenna for Christmas. I was hoping to find one for $20 like they were for Black Friday. I had no luck at all. Then I went to Wal-Mart and they had a Jack Knife Scooter in Pink!!! It's not a Razor, but I don't think Jenna will mind, especially since it is pink. And while I was there of course I stopped by the fabric section and found..... 3 different prints of Princess Tiana fabric!!!  I was so happy. It was just what I was looking for to make my niece's Christmas present.


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  In Disney now, waiting for block party bash.  It's nice and warm. Kind of crowded, but not crazy.  Saw luvsdumbo Sunday- my first dis meet!  Kenzies outfits are getting so much attention.  She wore her small world sun, lion king yesterday, and mickey through years today.  The mickey is a big hit!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

McDuck said:


> Hi--I'm new here.  Thanks to Adi for the heads up about this thread.
> 
> I'm Jennie and my 7-weeks-old-tomorrow daughter is Kaitlyn.  I'm a Navy wife and Disney nut.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play with my sewing machine yet...we had an overseas PCS move from England to Mississippi in July-August that sort of interrupted things, plus my not-just-morning sickness kept me from feeling good enough to play with it.   Now I'm just waiting on a worktable so I can break the machine out and start working on the quilt for Kaitlyn that I've been planning since before she was born (and before we knew she was a she!).  I also just ordered my first 4 patterns...sewingpatterns.com was having a $2.99 sale on McCall's patterns.  I've got myself a huge wishlist at YouCanMakeThis.com as well.  LOL  I love seeing what everyone has done here.


Welcome to the forum.  It is addicting and fun all at the same time.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Today I drove all over town trying to find a Razor scooter for Jenna for Christmas. I was hoping to find one for $20 like they were for Black Friday. I had no luck at all. Then I went to Wal-Mart and they had a Jack Knife Scooter in Pink!!! It's not a Razor, but I don't think Jenna will mind, especially since it is pink. And while I was there of course I stopped by the fabric section and found..... 3 different prints of Princess Tiana fabric!!!  I was so happy. It was just what I was looking for to make my niece's Christmas present.


HI Crystal, great score on the scooter.  I thought I saw them on Amazon  yesterday on the lightening deals.  It is great to see you post.


----------



## Jenjulia

aksunshine said:


> I am trying to pick out something new to make for Isabelle, anyone ever tried the Peasant dress pattern by Dainty Designs? TIA
> 
> Here is my fabric. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, crappy phone pic.



Cute fabrics! 

I have sewn both Carla C's and the Dainty Designs patterns. Both are good patterns. I like to use my serger to roll the edges around the neckline and sleeves on the DD one and then use single fold bias tape a little under the neckline so that neckline then gathers and forms a cute dressy edge. I think I've sewn about four of each pattern. 

My dd is large for her age though, so the fact that the sleeves are short on the DD pattern works well for us. My dd is 3, 39.5" and weighs 42.5 lbs and carries most of that weight in her chest and tummy. She is 23.5" around her chest, 24" around her tummy and hips. 

If I can get my dd to let me dress her and get her picture taken I will try to do that for you. I made a Minnie dress using the DD pattern last week for Chef Mickey's next week. I'm finishing a patchwork twirl jumper using Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet jumper (I think?) bodice. The Dainty Design peasant top and then jeans with ruffle cuffs and appliqued/embroidered with Heather Sue's designs. I'll take a picture of that too when I get it finished.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have spent days trying to pull out the monogram from the terry robe.  The fabric now looks terrible.  So I bought the NBC Jack Skellinton applique and once it comes I am just going to sew over the entire mess.

How long should I expect for the design to come from Digital?  Do I need to email her and tell her my format?


----------



## Colleen27

Just wanted to see the ticker.  I'm discovering an unexpected upside to making the girls customs for our trip - packing is super-easy when 6 our of 8 outfits are pre-determined and not in the regular wardrobe rotation! I don't think I've ever been completely packed (well, except toothbrushes) with 4 days to go before.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> I have spent days trying to pull out the monogram from the terry robe. The fabric now looks terrible. So I bought the NBC Jack Skellinton applique and once it comes I am just going to sew over the entire mess.
> 
> How long should I expect for the design to come from Digital? Do I need to email her and tell her my format?




In my experience, she usually delivers within a few hours, but never longer than a day.  Probably wouldn't hurt to let her know which format you need though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks, I did send an email and I need to just wait.  This robe has been a nightmare from the get go and I just want to get it done, wrapped and over with.


----------



## aksunshine

Jenjulia said:


> Cute fabrics!
> 
> I have sewn both Carla C's and the Dainty Designs patterns. Both are good patterns. I like to use my serger to roll the edges around the neckline and sleeves on the DD one and then use single fold bias tape a little under the neckline so that neckline then gathers and forms a cute dressy edge. I think I've sewn about four of each pattern.
> 
> My dd is large for her age though, so the fact that the sleeves are short on the DD pattern works well for us. My dd is 3, 39.5" and weighs 42.5 lbs and carries most of that weight in her chest and tummy. She is 23.5" around her chest, 24" around her tummy and hips.
> 
> If I can get my dd to let me dress her and get her picture taken I will try to do that for you. I made a Minnie dress using the DD pattern last week for Chef Mickey's next week. I'm finishing a patchwork twirl jumper using Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt/simply sweet jumper (I think?) bodice. The Dainty Design peasant top and then jeans with ruffle cuffs and appliqued/embroidered with Heather Sue's designs. I'll take a picture of that too when I get it finished.




Thanks Jen! And have a WONDERFUL first family trip!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Does anyone have a picture of Cinderella in her Christmas dress?  I'm trying to get DGD's dresses done for our trip next week.


----------



## hollybearsmom

i have these from last year....


----------



## Jenjulia

Here's a picture of my dd in her DD peasant dress for Chef Mickey's. Not the best picture because she kept twirling in it, lol. I couldn't get her to stand still long enough to get a good picture.  It's hard to tell in the picture that there are two of the red and white polka dot ruffles on the hem of the skirt. I think it is my favorite outfit I have sewn for the trip. 

Here's an Ohana outfit that I started in Sept. We're eating there for dinner on Sunday night. It's Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt attached to a Simply Sweet Jumper bodice. I still need to do the buttonholes. The jeans still need the ribbon to go through the buttonholes that I made to lace the ribbon through at the hem line before the ruffles. The appliques are Heather Sue's (LOVE THEM!). The feather cuffs are some that Leslie made to go with a Cinderella Felize that I had her applique (Love them, THANK YOU!). I still have to get started on that. I'm a little nervous (with 3 days left to sew...). 
Front:





Back:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been pulling a lot of all-nighters trying to get clothes finished. I had started sewing in Oct but had to set it aside when my grandparents were diagnosed in the beginning of Nov with cancer again. Both of them passed away the week or so before Thanksgiving. Nov. was a really, really tough month around here. My grandma taught me to sew and I have a lot of fun memories of her that I am thinking about as I try to get things finished by Friday morning (we are flying out of the Twin Cities on Sat. morning so we are staying there Friday night, it is a 4 hour drive from here). 

Thanks for the trip wishes, AKSunshine! I'm not sure who's more excited, the kids or me, lol.


----------



## mom2rtk

NaeNae said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Cinderella in her Christmas dress?  I'm trying to get DGD's dresses done for our trip next week.



Are you looking for the one she wears in the parks? I've been looking at those too as I intend to do one next Christmas when we go back. I even have my fabric already!

Try looking on Flickr.com. Just put Cinderella Disney in the search field and you'll eventually find her in her winter jacket. I think she wears it more in D-Land than in the world.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Jenjulia said:


> Here's a picture of my dd in her DD peasant dress for Chef Mickey's. Not the best picture because she kept twirling in it, lol. I couldn't get her to stand still long enough to get a good picture.  It's hard to tell in the picture that there are two of the red and white polka dot ruffles on the hem of the skirt. I think it is my favorite outfit I have sewn for the trip.
> 
> Here's an Ohana outfit that I started in Sept. We're eating there for dinner on Sunday night. It's Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt attached to a Simply Sweet Jumper bodice. I still need to do the buttonholes. The jeans still need the ribbon to go through the buttonholes that I made to lace the ribbon through at the hem line before the ruffles. The appliques are Heather Sue's (LOVE THEM!). The feather cuffs are some that Leslie made to go with a Cinderella Felize that I had her applique (Love them, THANK YOU!). I still have to get started on that. I'm a little nervous (with 3 days left to sew...).
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pulling a lot of all-nighters trying to get clothes finished. I had started sewing in Oct but had to set it aside when my grandparents were diagnosed in the beginning of Nov with cancer again. Both of them passed away the week or so before Thanksgiving. Nov. was a really, really tough month around here. My grandma taught me to sew and I have a lot of fun memories of her that I am thinking about as I try to get things finished by Friday morning (we are flying out of the Twin Cities on Sat. morning so we are staying there Friday night, it is a 4 hour drive from here).
> 
> Thanks for the trip wishes, AKSunshine! I'm not sure who's more excited, the kids or me, lol.



The outfits are gorgeous!  I'm so sorry that you've had such a difficult time; I lost all my grandparents within 6 months years ago, and even now that time period is just a dark blur.  I bet your grandma would be happy to see you sewing again though.  And I know she'd be proud of the beautiful work you're doing.


----------



## coteau_chick

Jenjulia said:


> Here's a picture of my dd in her DD peasant dress for Chef Mickey's. Not the best picture because she kept twirling in it, lol. I couldn't get her to stand still long enough to get a good picture.  It's hard to tell in the picture that there are two of the red and white polka dot ruffles on the hem of the skirt. I think it is my favorite outfit I have sewn for the trip.
> 
> Here's an Ohana outfit that I started in Sept. We're eating there for dinner on Sunday night. It's Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt attached to a Simply Sweet Jumper bodice. I still need to do the buttonholes. The jeans still need the ribbon to go through the buttonholes that I made to lace the ribbon through at the hem line before the ruffles. The appliques are Heather Sue's (LOVE THEM!). The feather cuffs are some that Leslie made to go with a Cinderella Felize that I had her applique (Love them, THANK YOU!). I still have to get started on that. I'm a little nervous (with 3 days left to sew...).
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pulling a lot of all-nighters trying to get clothes finished. I had started sewing in Oct but had to set it aside when my grandparents were diagnosed in the beginning of Nov with cancer again. Both of them passed away the week or so before Thanksgiving. Nov. was a really, really tough month around here. My grandma taught me to sew and I have a lot of fun memories of her that I am thinking about as I try to get things finished by Friday morning (we are flying out of the Twin Cities on Sat. morning so we are staying there Friday night, it is a 4 hour drive from here).
> 
> Thanks for the trip wishes, AKSunshine! I'm not sure who's more excited, the kids or me, lol.



Very pretty dresses.  Your little one is so cute.  I sure hope you have a wonderful trip.  I can't wait until we can go back.  Have fun.


----------



## Jenjulia

I have learned so much reading this message board. I don't post often but I do appreciate all the tips and tricks that I have learned from this board. When I joined disboards, I wanted an embroidery machine so that I could do all the cute clothes that everyone on this thread does. I never thought I'd have one yet and I love the fact that I can make things for the kids that they like. I have a lot to learn though! Thanks!!


----------



## mgmsmommy

We got back really late Sun./ early Mon. from our trip to the world.  It was so much fun I didn't want to come back home.  My fussy dh was even happy with all our dining choices. He turned around & got on a plane back to FL today for work so I've been busy uploading pictures in between unpacking.   here are a few to get started. 
This is Morgan's Cinderella dress( she wore it for Halloween & at 1900 Park Fare):




And Sierra's Belle dress:
sorry the pics arent so great it was the only room with any natural light during a cloudy/rainy week










I modified the simply sweet for them.

when we 1st got to Disney we went to explore downtown Disney & the girls posed by the pirate captain in their pirate Minnie sets:





then off to 1900 Park Fare for dinner:




Morgan was the only 1 who would get close to Lady Tremaine.
Dh & I thought the stepsisters were really a hoot.  
but Morgan & Sierra were most thrilled with Cinderella:










we spent our 1st day at the Studios with all of us in Nightmare Before Christmas:




sorry not really able to see the dresses too good in this pic will get a better pic after they are clean again.





Dh even wore his shirt though & we got many compliments on your awesome designs Heather Sue.  Even from the cast member in the shop with tons of NBC stuff.  he said he didn't think Disney had 1 Sally shirt for sale but yours was great.  sorry no pic of that 1 yet though.

Will post more again later.  Thank you all for the inspiration & encouragement you give.  I couldn't have made it this far without you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

mgmsmommy said:


> We got back really late Sun./ early Mon. from our trip to the world.  It was so much fun I didn't want to come back home.  My fussy dh was even happy with all our dining choices. He turned around & got on a plane back to FL today for work so I've been busy uploading pictures in between unpacking.   here are a few to get started.
> This is Morgan's Cinderella dress( she wore it for Halloween & at 1900 Park Fare):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sierra's Belle dress:
> sorry the pics arent so great it was the only room with any natural light during a cloudy/rainy week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the simply sweet for them.
> 
> when we 1st got to Disney we went to explore downtown Disney & the girls posed by the pirate captain in their pirate Minnie sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then off to 1900 Park Fare for dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan was the only 1 who would get close to Lady Tremaine.
> Dh & I thought the stepsisters were really a hoot.
> but Morgan & Sierra were most thrilled with Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we spent our 1st day at the Studios with all of us in Nightmare Before Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not really able to see the dresses too good in this pic will get a better pic after they are clean again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh even wore his shirt though & we got many compliments on your awesome designs Heather Sue.  Even from the cast member in the shop with tons of NBC stuff.  he said he didn't think Disney had 1 Sally shirt for sale but yours was great.  sorry no pic of that 1 yet though.
> 
> Will post more again later.  Thank you all for the inspiration & encouragement you give.  I couldn't have made it this far without you.



The pics are awesome!!!  I can't wait to see more!  Was your DH"s Jack shirt a 5x7 or 6x10 applique?


----------



## Granna4679

Jenjulia said:


> Here's a picture of my dd in her DD peasant dress for Chef Mickey's. Not the best picture because she kept twirling in it, lol. I couldn't get her to stand still long enough to get a good picture.  It's hard to tell in the picture that there are two of the red and white polka dot ruffles on the hem of the skirt. I think it is my favorite outfit I have sewn for the trip.
> 
> Here's an Ohana outfit that I started in Sept. We're eating there for dinner on Sunday night. It's Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt attached to a Simply Sweet Jumper bodice. I still need to do the buttonholes. The jeans still need the ribbon to go through the buttonholes that I made to lace the ribbon through at the hem line before the ruffles. The appliques are Heather Sue's (LOVE THEM!). The feather cuffs are some that Leslie made to go with a Cinderella Felize that I had her applique (Love them, THANK YOU!). I still have to get started on that. I'm a little nervous (with 3 days left to sew...).
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pulling a lot of all-nighters trying to get clothes finished. I had started sewing in Oct but had to set it aside when my grandparents were diagnosed in the beginning of Nov with cancer again. Both of them passed away the week or so before Thanksgiving. Nov. was a really, really tough month around here. My grandma taught me to sew and I have a lot of fun memories of her that I am thinking about as I try to get things finished by Friday morning (we are flying out of the Twin Cities on Sat. morning so we are staying there Friday night, it is a 4 hour drive from here).
> 
> Thanks for the trip wishes, AKSunshine! I'm not sure who's more excited, the kids or me, lol.



Oh what sweet outfits.  I love the minnie dots but the Ohana is my favorite...how cute!  I am glad you are back in the swing of things and I hope you have a fantastic trip!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> *LovesDumbo-*Ok now that I have your attention. I am working on making one of the patchwork jackets for Jenna and I have all my fabric pieces cut out and the shirt is cut apart (collar still attached). Do I use Heat N' Bond Lite to hold the fabric to the shirt or do I just stitch them onto the shirt and then do the quilting stitching? I know you have probably said this before, but I don't know how far back to look for it. Thanks for the help.


Sorry-I was away.  I did not use heat n bond.  I just zig-zaged the patches on.  I made mine more of a crazy quilt style but I really like the look of Sally's squares.  After I sewed all the patches on I quilted the jacket.  

Would love to see photos of your jacket!



froggy33 said:


> Well, with 3 days to spare I finished up all my outfits for my daughter!  I still have bows I want to finish, and I would have loved to fit in a black petti, but I am happy so far!  Here is what I haven't posted so far.  They all hang a little wonky - my daughter is still smaller than the dress form.
> 
> Outfit for Chef Mickey's: Carla's bowling shirt (need to add buttons), circle skirt and apron from online tutorial.  I wish the yellow fabric wasn't so thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on Princess Tiana.  We will be there the day the movie opens so I thought it was a good idea.  Maybe with it we'll be picked to go on the Liberty Belle.  Easy fit pants and modified simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with Mary Poppins.  This sash is a little wonky - this is what happens when you are rush sewing at 1am!  It turned out cute though.  Portrait Peasant, Sash, and strip skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I would do without Carla!  I made the bowling shirt last night for the first time and it went together so easily!!


WOW!  Everything is so cute!  It was fun to meet you at Epcot.  Your DD is so adorable!!!!  My friend even commented on how well behaved she was through out the entire American Adventure show!

I have to tell you something bizare that happened to me at that show....I felt an itch on my head and there was a bug in my hair.  When I pulled the bug out it bit my finger.  I think it was an ant as my friend had one crawling on her while we were sitting outside before the show.  The wierd thing is I had a hat on outside.  I didn't want you to think I was some kind of crazy scratching my head throughout the show.  I'm itchy now just thinking about it.



happypooh said:


> I was at Epcot two nights ago and saw a family with embroidered bomber jackets that were patchworked and had characters on each square - wish I'd taken a photograph!  They were beautiful!  It really has got me thinking that I really need to figure out how to use my brother 270D...I still haven't successful used it!  Anyone got any tips...what I need is a youtube demo or something...let me go see if there is anything there!


I think I saw those too only not too close.  They looked really cool from a bit of a distance.


I saw a lurker at Pop-she had a little boy and twin 2 year old girls who were wearing the cutest peek a boo Minnie simply sweet dresses.  



The day before I left on my trip with just my 10 year old, my 6 year DD was diagnosed with pneumonia and an ear infection.  I knew she'd be in good hands with my stay at home dad DH but it was really hard to leave her.  Then just before I got home my DS was diagnosed with the flu and an ear infection.  They gave him a nebulizer treatment at the pediatrician's office and he had an allergic reaction to the albuterol-he responded to benedryl but the poor kid was itchy.  Now I've got a nasty cold and so much work to do at work. 

I have a long list of projects I want to get done for Christmas-I think I might have to lower my expectations!


----------



## aksunshine

Jenjulia said:


> Here's a picture of my dd in her DD peasant dress for Chef Mickey's. Not the best picture because she kept twirling in it, lol. I couldn't get her to stand still long enough to get a good picture.  It's hard to tell in the picture that there are two of the red and white polka dot ruffles on the hem of the skirt. I think it is my favorite outfit I have sewn for the trip.
> 
> Here's an Ohana outfit that I started in Sept. We're eating there for dinner on Sunday night. It's Carla C's patchwork twirl skirt attached to a Simply Sweet Jumper bodice. I still need to do the buttonholes. The jeans still need the ribbon to go through the buttonholes that I made to lace the ribbon through at the hem line before the ruffles. The appliques are Heather Sue's (LOVE THEM!). The feather cuffs are some that Leslie made to go with a Cinderella Felize that I had her applique (Love them, THANK YOU!). I still have to get started on that. I'm a little nervous (with 3 days left to sew...).
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pulling a lot of all-nighters trying to get clothes finished. I had started sewing in Oct but had to set it aside when my grandparents were diagnosed in the beginning of Nov with cancer again. Both of them passed away the week or so before Thanksgiving. Nov. was a really, really tough month around here. My grandma taught me to sew and I have a lot of fun memories of her that I am thinking about as I try to get things finished by Friday morning (we are flying out of the Twin Cities on Sat. morning so we are staying there Friday night, it is a 4 hour drive from here).
> 
> Thanks for the trip wishes, AKSunshine! I'm not sure who's more excited, the kids or me, lol.



That Peasant dress is SO cute! It has just a little fullness. I REALLY like it!!!! You said it is DD? I absolutely LOVE the Ohana sets! I have never done a patchwork before. I guess that is a thought too, I could pair it with triple ruffle pants...

I love HeatherSue's designs, but I can't figure out my Reader/writer... 
I am so sorry about your grandparents. Were they DH and DW? If so, how sweet that they went to heaven pretty much together.

I know that excited feeling. This last trip, after being 3 years in a row, about same time, it was feeling monotanous. We love to visit the places where Levi was so happy, but we were ready for something different. We had planned to cruise next, but with a baby on the way we are going to have to wait. I have a fear of traveling while pregnant! But Matt and I are renewing our vows in WDW this time next year! So, we are planning on taking a few first timers and THAT is new and exciting!!!! You be safe and have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Tinka_Belle said:


> Today I drove all over town trying to find a Razor scooter for Jenna for Christmas. I was hoping to find one for $20 like they were for Black Friday. I had no luck at all. Then I went to Wal-Mart and they had a Jack Knife Scooter in Pink!!! It's not a Razor, but I don't think Jenna will mind, especially since it is pink. And while I was there of course I stopped by the fabric section and found..... 3 different prints of Princess Tiana fabric!!!  I was so happy. It was just what I was looking for to make my niece's Christmas present.



Lucky you!  I just shopped at my wally's on monday hoping for tiana fabric but no such luck!

I saw this on facebook and thought i'd post it here too:
Great dinner idea for a winter night  Please spread the word to everyone you know. On Tues & Wed, Dec.8th and 9th, every Papa John's Pizza in the ENTIRE US will donate 100% of all profits to the four families of the slain Lakewood, Washington Police Officers.  Thank you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The robe is done.  I had many problems and called on Crystal to save me and being such a good friend she did.  Thanks Crystal

My embroidery machine didn't like having to go through sticky solvy, terry, felt and then felt again.  The bobbin thread pulled through and no matter what adjustment I made it didn't help.  I let it stitch out and then went back by hand with a satin stitch.  

After I finished I tried a basic design and regular fabric and it was perfect  I have to cover another monogrammed robe with Mickey head today and then do a straight monogram on one last robe.  I know the last person won't have any problems and there won't be any problems or changes.

How do you adjust for extra thick on an embroidery machine, the Innovis 4000D?


----------



## Granna4679

Thinking about getting the Brother 1034D Serger for Christmas.  I have never had a serger (even though I have been sewing for 30 years).  I only want a basic machine right now.  If I love it, maybe I can upgrade in a year or so but I am really wanting to get an inexpensive one (but a good one) so that I can continue to save my money for the much-coveted embroidery machine I want.
Anyone have this one?


----------



## mom2rtk

THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!

My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern. 






It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!


----------



## aksunshine

Awww, Isabelle would love the scotties!!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



Awesome!  No other words to describe it.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Awww, Isabelle would love the scotties!!





Granna4679 said:


> Awesome!  No other words to describe it.  I LOVE IT!



Thanks! Katie never hesitated. She saw that scotty dog border in one of my Christmas bins of fabric and grabbed it right away. And I had a different dress pattern in mind, but she really wanted this pattern, incidentally the same pattern we used for her Easter dress. But it's a great pattern, so I was thrilled too!


----------



## McDuck

The Scottie dress is just darling!!!!!  How wonderful you had that fabric for her to find.


----------



## mgmsmommy

ireland_nicole said:


> The pics are awesome!!!  I can't wait to see more!  Was your DH"s Jack shirt a 5x7 or 6x10 applique?



Its the 6x10 size on a large mens tee

Thanks for the kind words.  Maybe this afternoon I will get to more pics if I dont fall asleep at nap time, LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

McDuck said:


> The Scottie dress is just darling!!!!!  How wonderful you had that fabric for her to find.



Well... my DH probably wouldn't agree with you on that point.... The fabric has taken over a little too much of the house. But Katie and I love it! Thank you!


----------



## AQW

Granna4679 said:


> Thinking about getting the Brother 1034D Serger for Christmas.  I have never had a serger (even though I have been sewing for 30 years).  I only want a basic machine right now.  If I love it, maybe I can upgrade in a year or so but I am really wanting to get an inexpensive one (but a good one) so that I can continue to save my money for the much-coveted embroidery machine I want.
> Anyone have this one?




I have it and love it.  IMO it's a perfect "starter" serger - that's what I bought it for, since I don't do anything fancy with my serger yet.  I also wanted to save my $$$ for an embroidery machine - which I finally bought, and will be delivered TODAY!!!  

FYI, I could *not* get the serger threaded when I first bought it - I must have tried 50 times but the thread kept breaking.  I knew I was doing it right so it was very frustrating.  I returned it, got a new one, and haven't had a moment's trouble since.  The first one was just a lemon - the lower looper thread uptake was defective.


----------



## Jenjulia

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



That is gorgeous!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!


Amazing.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> The robe is done.  I had many problems and called on Crystal to save me and being such a good friend she did.  Thanks Crystal
> 
> My embroidery machine didn't like having to go through sticky solvy, terry, felt and then felt again.  The bobbin thread pulled through and no matter what adjustment I made it didn't help.  I let it stitch out and then went back by hand with a satin stitch.
> 
> After I finished I tried a basic design and regular fabric and it was perfect  I have to cover another monogrammed robe with Mickey head today and then do a straight monogram on one last robe.  I know the last person won't have any problems and there won't be any problems or changes.
> 
> How do you adjust for extra thick on an embroidery machine, the Innovis 4000D?



I really wish I could help you, but I'm not completley sure.  My guess would be that the tension needs to be adjusted, but I'm not certain.  I hope you get a positive answer soon.



mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



GORGEOUS!  Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on actually making something for your own DD!


----------



## Granna4679

AQW said:


> I have it and love it.  IMO it's a perfect "starter" serger - that's what I bought it for, since I don't do anything fancy with my serger yet.  I also wanted to save my $$$ for an embroidery machine - which I finally bought, and will be delivered TODAY!!!
> 
> FYI, I could *not* get the serger threaded when I first bought it - I must have tried 50 times but the thread kept breaking.  I knew I was doing it right so it was very frustrating.  I returned it, got a new one, and haven't had a moment's trouble since.  The first one was just a lemon - the lower looper thread uptake was defective.



Thank you for the advise.  I am really wanting one.  I do so many ruffles and hems that I feel it will make my work so much faster.  However, the main reason is that when I do overalls (and I do a lot of them), that I take the leg seams apart to applique on them, and this would make is so much better putting them back together and make the seams look professional.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!


LOVE that!!!!

I made my DD a Scotty dog dress last Christmas-just a Vida.  I hope it still fits this year!  The fabric I used was Lisa McCue.


----------



## Jenjulia

Granna-I don't have that serger but I did start with an entry level serger and then traded up (the shop I bought at gave me three months of using the first serger to decide if I wanted to trade up). I have a Huskylock. It works pretty good. If you buy at a shop, they have free classes. I think my first Huskylock was $299? I was planning to buy a Janome serger from Hancock's that was cheaper but the class, service and help really made a big difference. I love using my serger but I hate threading the thing. 



aksunshine said:


> That Peasant dress is SO cute! It has just a little fullness. I REALLY like it!!!! You said it is DD? I absolutely LOVE the Ohana sets! I have never done a patchwork before. I guess that is a thought too, I could pair it with triple ruffle pants...
> 
> I love HeatherSue's designs, but I can't figure out my Reader/writer...
> I am so sorry about your grandparents. Were they DH and DW? If so, how sweet that they went to heaven pretty much together.
> 
> I know that excited feeling. This last trip, after being 3 years in a row, about same time, it was feeling monotanous. We love to visit the places where Levi was so happy, but we were ready for something different. We had planned to cruise next, but with a baby on the way we are going to have to wait. I have a fear of traveling while pregnant! But Matt and I are renewing our vows in WDW this time next year! So, we are planning on taking a few first timers and THAT is new and exciting!!!! You be safe and have a wonderful time!!!!



Thanks! Yes, it is the DD peasant dress. It isn't super full. If you put a petti or tutu under it, it would make it more full. It was easy to sew and I really like doing the neck that way (with the bias tape). The patchworks sets aren't too bad to do. I did the skirts on both the Ohana one and a Cindy one in Oct but then didn't get back to them until last week. The Ohana one I didn't use a ruffler and I will say that it makes it much easier to use a ruffler. I say go for it! 

I would love to go to WDW so many times. My dh is not really into Disney World. He's been twice when he was a kid and he is still not excited to go. He says he will get excited when we get there. . Oh, well. The kids and I are excited! I have only been to Epcot so almost everything is completely new for the kids and I. 

How exciting to have a little one and to renew your vows at Disney World! Will the little one be going with you? We took my oldest to Idaho for a couple weeks when he was three months old and our middle one to San Antonio for a couple weeks when he was five months old. Both were to visit my brother and SIL. My brother was in the AF and moving every couple years. The boys did just fine back then. I'm a little worried about them flying now, lol. 

Thank you for asking about my grandparents. They were married 71.5 years. When my grandpa passed away, my grandma decided she didn't want to live without him. She passed away 8 days later. It was one of the hardest things I have ever experienced. I was very close to them. I saw my grandpa almost everyday until I was in 10th grade because they farmed together. My cousins and I grew up playing underneath quilts while my grandma quilted them. The day of my grandpa's surgery I spent sewing with my grandma. I brought a wallhanging quilt to baste and quilt while she was embroidering a towel. It was the last time she sewed, which is really a special memory for me.

Speaking of sewing, I have two half finished dresses, one half finished pair of pj pants, buttons to sew on straps of a jumper, an apron for Cindy's work dress, and a Felize to sew. Will I get all this finished? Eek....I have spent so many nights up until 4am/5am that I am looking forward to going to Disney World to sleep!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Sorry I am unable to go back and catch up on everything, but I see lots of great customs!  I am so not motivated to sew right now, and haven't done much sewing.  We had planned a last minute trip over Thanksgiving break, but unfortunately, ds woke up with a fever so we decided to cancel the trip a few hours before our flight.  Good thing we didn't tell the kids..it was going to be a surprise trip.  Dh and I are disappointed because we have never been around the holidays..but know that we made the right decision because ds was sick until the day before Thanksgiving! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> The robe is done.  I had many problems and called on Crystal to save me and being such a good friend she did.  Thanks Crystal
> 
> My embroidery machine didn't like having to go through sticky solvy, terry, felt and then felt again.  The bobbin thread pulled through and no matter what adjustment I made it didn't help.  I let it stitch out and then went back by hand with a satin stitch.
> 
> After I finished I tried a basic design and regular fabric and it was perfect  I have to cover another monogrammed robe with Mickey head today and then do a straight monogram on one last robe.  I know the last person won't have any problems and there won't be any problems or changes.
> 
> How do you adjust for extra thick on an embroidery machine, the Innovis 4000D?



Sorry you are having such a hard time with the robe.  You can adjust the embroidery foot height...it is in the settings screen, and then select the embroidery tab on the top..and it should give you the option to adjust the embroidery foot height.   For thicker fabric, you would probably want to increase the embroidery foot height.  



Jenjulia said:


> Back:



Love the customs, especially the Ohana outfits!  



mgmsmommy said:


>



Love all the pictures!!  Great outfits.



mom2rtk said:


> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



WOW!!  What a gorgeous dress!  I love the fabric, too!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Jenjulia said:


> Granna-I don't have that serger but I did start with an entry level serger and then traded up (the shop I bought at gave me three months of using the first serger to decide if I wanted to trade up). I have a Huskylock. It works pretty good. If you buy at a shop, they have free classes. I think my first Huskylock was $299? I was planning to buy a Janome serger from Hancock's that was cheaper but the class, service and help really made a big difference. I love using my serger but I hate threading the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting to have a little one and to renew your vows at Disney World! Will the little one be going with you? We took my oldest to Idaho for a couple weeks when he was three months old and our middle one to San Antonio for a couple weeks when he was five months old. Both were to visit my brother and SIL. My brother was in the AF and moving every couple years. The boys did just fine back then. I'm a little worried about them flying now, lol.
> 
> Thank you for asking about my grandparents. They were married 71.5 years. When my grandpa passed away, my grandma decided she didn't want to live without him. She passed away 8 days later. It was one of the hardest things I have ever experienced. I was very close to them. I saw my grandpa almost everyday until I was in 10th grade because they farmed together. My cousins and I grew up playing underneath quilts while my grandma quilted them. The day of my grandpa's surgery I spent sewing with my grandma. I brought a wallhanging quilt to baste and quilt while she was embroidering a towel. It was the last time she sewed, which is really a special memory for me.
> 
> Speaking of sewing, I have two half finished dresses, one half finished pair of pj pants, buttons to sew on straps of a jumper, an apron for Cindy's work dress, and a Felize to sew. Will I get all this finished? Eek....I have spent so many nights up until 4am/5am that I am looking forward to going to Disney World to sleep!



I think I will take your advise.  Classes will be a great help.  Thank you.
You are so blessed to have such wonderful memories of your grandparents (mine all died when I was under 12).  Those memories are something no one can take away or erase.  I know the holidays will be hard for you but remember that they helped make you who you are today and they would want you to be happy.  Cherish the times with your children and make them just as special as you remember your life growing up.  

As for your sewing...wow...good luck getting it all finished.   I would say you will finish it all  and I hope you do but think you should get what you can done and go to bed earlier the last couple nights.  You will enjoy your trip more if you aren't exhausted.  There is so much to do there and you won't want to sleep.  Have a great trip and take lots of pictures.


----------



## dogodisney

revrob said:


> GORGEOUS!  Absolutely gorgeous!




I agree!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Granna4679 said:


> Thinking about getting the Brother 1034D Serger for Christmas.  I have never had a serger (even though I have been sewing for 30 years).  I only want a basic machine right now.  If I love it, maybe I can upgrade in a year or so but I am really wanting to get an inexpensive one (but a good one) so that I can continue to save my money for the much-coveted embroidery machine I want.
> Anyone have this one?



I have this machine. I only had it a few months, and the handle to lift the foot broke. Now it just swings around. But I just stuff the fabric under the foot anyway. I was told at the shop, it would cost more to fix it, then I paid for it. But I thought I'd get it looked at anyway. When I had the chance. I want to be able to do other things with it, then finish seams. I had been using my Mom's machine, but it was pretty old, and hard to thread. This machine is very easy to thread, and it looks to be easy to change dials if you want to do other applications. I think it's a good nice starter machine. If I wasn't such a dummy, I should have just returned it to Walmart, and ordered another one since it was only a few months old. Live and Learn. Another thing you may try, go to your local sewing store and see if they have any nice used machines. I got my sewing machine that way. It was a trade it, and I just love it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all!  Thought I would stop in and say hi!  Hope everyone is sewing away for Christmas!  I spend more time on Facebook than I need to so I never get on here much.


----------



## clairemolly

SallyfromDE said:


> I have this machine. I only had it a few months, and the handle to lift the foot broke. Now it just swings around. But I just stuff the fabric under the foot anyway. I was told at the shop, it would cost more to fix it, then I paid for it. But I thought I'd get it looked at anyway. When I had the chance. I want to be able to do other things with it, then finish seams. I had been using my Mom's machine, but it was pretty old, and hard to thread. This machine is very easy to thread, and it looks to be easy to change dials if you want to do other applications. I think it's a good nice starter machine. If I wasn't such a dummy, I should have just returned it to Walmart, and ordered another one since it was only a few months old. Live and Learn. Another thing you may try, go to your local sewing store and see if they have any nice used machines. I got my sewing machine that way. It was a trade it, and I just love it!



I tried to buy this model from Walmart.com twice.  The first one something was not right with the gears.  The motor worked, but the needle didn't move.  The second one the handle for the presser foot broke before I could even use it.  I sent them both back and decided to wait until I could afford one that was better made.


----------



## aksunshine

Jenjulia said:


> Granna-I don't have that serger but I did start with an entry level serger and then traded up (the shop I bought at gave me three months of using the first serger to decide if I wanted to trade up). I have a Huskylock. It works pretty good. If you buy at a shop, they have free classes. I think my first Huskylock was $299? I was planning to buy a Janome serger from Hancock's that was cheaper but the class, service and help really made a big difference. I love using my serger but I hate threading the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, it is the DD peasant dress. It isn't super full. If you put a petti or tutu under it, it would make it more full. It was easy to sew and I really like doing the neck that way (with the bias tape). The patchworks sets aren't too bad to do. I did the skirts on both the Ohana one and a Cindy one in Oct but then didn't get back to them until last week. The Ohana one I didn't use a ruffler and I will say that it makes it much easier to use a ruffler. I say go for it!
> 
> I would love to go to WDW so many times. My dh is not really into Disney World. He's been twice when he was a kid and he is still not excited to go. He says he will get excited when we get there. . Oh, well. The kids and I are excited! I have only been to Epcot so almost everything is completely new for the kids and I.
> 
> How exciting to have a little one and to renew your vows at Disney World! Will the little one be going with you? We took my oldest to Idaho for a couple weeks when he was three months old and our middle one to San Antonio for a couple weeks when he was five months old. Both were to visit my brother and SIL. My brother was in the AF and moving every couple years. The boys did just fine back then. I'm a little worried about them flying now, lol.
> 
> Thank you for asking about my grandparents. They were married 71.5 years. When my grandpa passed away, my grandma decided she didn't want to live without him. She passed away 8 days later. It was one of the hardest things I have ever experienced. I was very close to them. I saw my grandpa almost everyday until I was in 10th grade because they farmed together. My cousins and I grew up playing underneath quilts while my grandma quilted them. The day of my grandpa's surgery I spent sewing with my grandma. I brought a wallhanging quilt to baste and quilt while she was embroidering a towel. It was the last time she sewed, which is really a special memory for me.
> 
> Speaking of sewing, I have two half finished dresses, one half finished pair of pj pants, buttons to sew on straps of a jumper, an apron for Cindy's work dress, and a Felize to sew. Will I get all this finished? Eek....I have spent so many nights up until 4am/5am that I am looking forward to going to Disney World to sleep!



Wow! You are going to be wore out Sweetie! You'll get done, but try to get some sleep!

We'll take the new baby with us. I don't think there is much truth to being "too young for Disney". We took Levi at 16mo, and thank God we did! We lost him after being home 5 days. And I knew when we went he wouldn't remember, but seeing him light up and learning was the best part of that vacation!

Matt didn't want to go to Disney. When I planned our first trip in Jan o6, Isabelle was 3 and I was pregnant with Levi. He kept whining about a trip he took to Epcot when he was 5, with his mom. He was miserable, that is all he remembers! So I cut our week in WDW, to 2 days, we spent the rest at the beach. We only got to go to MK, but I bought the DDP, we were onsite, I did my homework. He didn't know what to think! He went home and bragged to EVERYONE!!! 
So we went back in 07 with Levi. I found this thread before that trip and REALLY wanted Isabelle and Levi to have coordinating customs. I didn't own a machine then, so I sewed them by hand! They were so cute! 
We weren't going to go back for a few years, but after loosing Levi I found I wanted to relive the memories. Thank God I didn't loose them (I had a severe head injury). That was last year, it was an amazing trip in itself....My wonderful friends on this thread made it so magical for us. You see, Isabelle was the first reciepient of the Big Give. Because I had a meltdown in a craft store one day when I spotted the cutest Mickey and Minnie fabric to make something for Isabelle and my first thought was, "What can I make Levi to match?" I had decided sewing was out of the question for that trip. But a wonderful person and now my BESTEST BESTY, asked here if some could help make it easier and magical. Isabelle wore many of them again this year!!!

Anyway, (I have to tell the story behind everything!! LOL) Matt and I love it there, he mostly likes the food, I love the memories...

What a sweet, yet sad story about your grandparents....And how awesome is it that you were the last person she sewed with. What an honor that must be!

Hey, Matt keeps telling me to get a serger. I know nothing about them??? Heck, I wish I could figure out my stupid Reader/Writer!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> Thinking about getting the Brother 1034D Serger for Christmas.  I have never had a serger (even though I have been sewing for 30 years).  I only want a basic machine right now.  If I love it, maybe I can upgrade in a year or so but I am really wanting to get an inexpensive one (but a good one) so that I can continue to save my money for the much-coveted embroidery machine I want.
> Anyone have this one?



I HAD a brother 1034D.  I bought it in May, and it died last week.  Like a pp, it would have cost more to fix than it was worth.  I ended up bumping up the line to a 5 thread with a coverstitch.  There were sergers more in the $400 range there though.  By buying through a dealer, I probably paid a little more (although they did work a great deal), but I get as many classes as I need for free, I get the labor for 13 months for free, parts for 25 years, and I build a relationship with someone who knows what they are talking about.  Plus, I help keep a local business in business in this economy.  



mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!


Gorgeous!  Absolutely perfect!


aksunshine said:


> Wow! You are going to be wore out Sweetie! You'll get done, but try to get some sleep!
> 
> We'll take the new baby with us. I don't think there is much truth to being "too young for Disney". We took Levi at 16mo, and thank God we did! We lost him after being home 5 days. And I knew when we went he wouldn't remember, but seeing him light up and learning was the best part of that vacation!
> 
> Matt didn't want to go to Disney. When I planned our first trip in Jan o6, Isabelle was 3 and I was pregnant with Levi. He kept whining about a trip he took to Epcot when he was 5, with his mom. He was miserable, that is all he remembers! So I cut our week in WDW, to 2 days, we spent the rest at the beach. We only got to go to MK, but I bought the DDP, we were onsite, I did my homework. He didn't know what to think! He went home and bragged to EVERYONE!!!
> So we went back in 07 with Levi. I found this thread before that trip and REALLY wanted Isabelle and Levi to have coordinating customs. I didn't own a machine then, so I sewed them by hand! They were so cute!
> We weren't going to go back for a few years, but after loosing Levi I found I wanted to relive the memories. Thank God I didn't loose them (I had a severe head injury). That was last year, it was an amazing trip in itself....My wonderful friends on this thread made it so magical for us. You see, Isabelle was the first reciepient of the Big Give. Because I had a meltdown in a craft store one day when I spotted the cutest Mickey and Minnie fabric to make something for Isabelle and my first thought was, "What can I make Levi to match?" I had decided sewing was out of the question for that trip. But a wonderful person and now my BESTEST BESTY, asked here if some could help make it easier and magical. Isabelle wore many of them again this year!!!
> 
> Anyway, (I have to tell the story behind everything!! LOL) Matt and I love it there, he mostly likes the food, I love the memories...
> 
> What a sweet, yet sad story about your grandparents....And how awesome is it that you were the last person she sewed with. What an honor that must be!
> 
> Hey, Matt keeps telling me to get a serger. I know nothing about them??? Heck, I wish I could figure out my stupid Reader/Writer!



I appreciate so much you sharing this story.  I knew parts of it, but unfortunately joined after your loss.  Levi's life, and your family, really inspire me to appreciate my kids every day, and never, ever take a second for granted.  And fwiw, you should definitely get a serger!


----------



## mgmsmommy

OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:  
This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:










I reused Heather Sue's hawaiin mickey & minnie designs with animal print to give them a jungle look for these dresses.





Ohana skirt patchwork squares came from the fabric my dh brought me back from his trip to Hawaii:





girls with Minnie's sewing machine:




And Sierra posing with Mickey's garden:





We ate at Ohana's on Dec. 1 & I was wondering if any of you were there that night cause I saw another little girl wearing a custom with the hawaiin mickey & minnie designs.  I would have got up to find her table & check, but my youngest was exhausted &wouldn't have it.  He went from this silly face:





to using his napkin as a blanket & sleeping in his chair like this:






Dh was having no luck getting good still pics of the kids doing hula or coconut race, but it was great fun there.

On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:





a better look at the girls dresses:




I loved these dresses though Sierra's turned out a little longer than I expected (my math was off) & her trim didn't survive the day after she played on the play area inside Mission Space's building. 

oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> I HAD a brother 1034D.  I bought it in May, and it died last week.  Like a pp, it would have cost more to fix than it was worth.  I ended up bumping up the line to a 5 thread with a coverstitch.  There were sergers more in the $400 range there though.  By buying through a dealer, I probably paid a little more (although they did work a great deal), but I get as many classes as I need for free, I get the labor for 13 months for free, parts for 25 years, and I build a relationship with someone who knows what they are talking about.  Plus, I help keep a local business in business in this economy.



I think I am going to look at the sewing store here and see what they have.  Great advise on "keeping a local business in business".....I am all for that!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mgmsmommy said:


> OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:
> This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reused Heather Sue's hawaiin mickey & minnie designs with animal print to give them a jungle look for these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohana skirt patchwork squares came from the fabric my dh brought me back from his trip to Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls with Minnie's sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sierra posing with Mickey's garden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at Ohana's on Dec. 1 & I was wondering if any of you were there that night cause I saw another little girl wearing a custom with the hawaiin mickey & minnie designs.  I would have got up to find her table & check, but my youngest was exhausted &wouldn't have it.  He went from this silly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to using his napkin as a blanket & sleeping in his chair like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was having no luck getting good still pics of the kids doing hula or coconut race, but it was great fun there.
> 
> On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the girls dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved these dresses though Sierra's turned out a little longer than I expected (my math was off) & her trim didn't survive the day after she played on the play area inside Mission Space's building.
> 
> oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most



Lovely work and beautiful family pic in front of Epcot!  How cool you got to open the park too   I need to show your family picture to DH, we have two children and he says we're done "because we won't ever be able to get to Disney with a larger family"   I WANNA BABY!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:

We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.

OK, vent over.

For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.

As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!


----------



## princessmom29

mgmsmommy said:


> OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:
> This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reused Heather Sue's hawaiin mickey & minnie designs with animal print to give them a jungle look for these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohana skirt patchwork squares came from the fabric my dh brought me back from his trip to Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls with Minnie's sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sierra posing with Mickey's garden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at Ohana's on Dec. 1 & I was wondering if any of you were there that night cause I saw another little girl wearing a custom with the hawaiin mickey & minnie designs.  I would have got up to find her table & check, but my youngest was exhausted &wouldn't have it.  He went from this silly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to using his napkin as a blanket & sleeping in his chair like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was having no luck getting good still pics of the kids doing hula or coconut race, but it was great fun there.
> 
> On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the girls dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved these dresses though Sierra's turned out a little longer than I expected (my math was off) & her trim didn't survive the day after she played on the play area inside Mission Space's building.
> 
> oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most



OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:




We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming. 

While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:




It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.


----------



## princessmom29

Here are afew more outfits from the trip:


----------



## teresajoy

princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming.
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.



How very cool that you were at Ohana's at the same time AND your daughters were all wearing embroidery designs by Heathersue! Cool!  

I love the outftis (both families, but I seem to have lost one of my quotes!) YOu guys all look so cute!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Oh my....I do pray and I definitely will remember you.  Sounds like you are going to have your hands full.  I don't think it is a shallow attitude.  I know anytime our lives as we know it is "interupted" for any reason, we tend to think of what we will have to sacrifice.  I know I do.  But God has it all under control and things will work out.  Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Granna4679

princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming.
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.





princessmom29 said:


> Here are afew more outfits from the trip:



Such great pictures and fantastic outfits.  I love them but I think the Ohana is the one I like best. We were @ Ohana in October.  Such a great restaurant. Looks like you all had a great trip.


----------



## Granna4679

mgmsmommy said:


> OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:
> This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reused Heather Sue's hawaiin mickey & minnie designs with animal print to give them a jungle look for these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohana skirt patchwork squares came from the fabric my dh brought me back from his trip to Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls with Minnie's sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Sierra posing with Mickey's garden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at Ohana's on Dec. 1 & I was wondering if any of you were there that night cause I saw another little girl wearing a custom with the hawaiin mickey & minnie designs.  I would have got up to find her table & check, but my youngest was exhausted &wouldn't have it.  He went from this silly face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to using his napkin as a blanket & sleeping in his chair like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was having no luck getting good still pics of the kids doing hula or coconut race, but it was great fun there.
> 
> On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the girls dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved these dresses though Sierra's turned out a little longer than I expected (my math was off) & her trim didn't survive the day after she played on the play area inside Mission Space's building.
> 
> oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most



Love the Animal kingdom dresses.  All of your pictures (and kiddos) look great!


----------



## rie'smom

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



You're in my prayers and you're not shallow or selfish.

 If I heard my mom was coming to live with us, I'd go to Colorado to find a suitably high cliff that looked good for jumping. You seem to be handling this well. Get a lot of rest and take Vit C- it's great for stress. Hugs to you.


----------



## woodkins

So excited I can burst...tomorrow morning we get to tell Gianna we are going to Disney World & then hop on a plane & go!! I will keep my eyes open for other disboutiquers...I know someone else is going at the same time & I think we are at 1900 PF at the same time. If you see a fresh 7 year old girl giving her parents a run for their money wearing customs that will be me so stop by & say HI!

Hope everyone has a great trip & I can't wait to take lots of pictures!


----------



## ireland_nicole

woodkins said:


> So excited I can burst...tomorrow morning we get to tell Gianna we are going to Disney World & then hop on a plane & go!! I will keep my eyes open for other disboutiquers...I know someone else is going at the same time & I think we are at 1900 PF at the same time. If you see a fresh 7 year old girl giving her parents a run for their money wearing customs that will be me so stop by & say HI!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great trip & I can't wait to take lots of pictures!



Oh, have a wonderful time and take lots of pics so we can see!  I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## kidneygirl

I am many, many pages behind but I had to share our experience last night.  I had made a simple Drizella dress for my DD and she was chosen to open the dining room at 1900 Park Fare!!  Cinderella and Prince Charming escorted her to our table.  And, she was a huge hit with Drizella!!!  She gave me a lot of compliments for the dress and thinking 'outside the box' for the outfit (thanks to everyone here for the ideas!). My pictures are still on my camera but I'll post them when we get home.


----------



## mom2rtk

Jenjulia said:


> That is gorgeous!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Amazing.





revrob said:


> GORGEOUS!  Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on actually making something for your own DD!





lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that!!!!
> 
> I made my DD a Scotty dog dress last Christmas-just a Vida.  I hope it still fits this year!  The fabric I used was Lisa McCue.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> WOW!!  What a gorgeous dress!  I love the fabric, too!!!





dogodisney said:


> I agree!





ireland_nicole said:


> Gorgeous!  Absolutely perfect!




Many thanks everyone! 

I actually took her for pictures in it already last night. My greatest praise is how much she loves it.... I do wonder how long it will be before she asks for a matching dress for Ruthie, her AG doll..... Maybe next week I can squeeze that in......


----------



## lovesdumbo

mgmsmommy said:


> On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most


How cool that you got to open Epcot!!!  LOVE all your photos!



ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!


You are not selfish!  Sounds like a difficult situation.  Do you have any siblings?  Hope things work out well.



princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming.
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.


LOVE all your customes!!!  Look like you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

princessmom29 said:


> Here are afew more outfits from the trip:




These are absolutely priceless! Great job on beautiful customs for your gorgeous daughter!

Being the princess fan I am... my FAV is with Beauty and the Beast. Great job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovesdumbo said:


> You are not selfish!  Sounds like a difficult situation.  Do you have any siblings?  Hope things work out well.



Um, yeah, I have a brother, in fact, my Dad was supposed to be living with them and I suppose I should have known my brother was way too self absorbed and immature to make it work (drug addict, in trouble with the law- clean for the last two years, but still not what you'd call particularly responsible.)  My Dad was trying to fix up a house that my brother and his roomate (who's also his ex wife's girlfriend (she switched teams after the divorce) had bought.

Suffice it to say, things have apparently not gone well.

I'm sure it will work out, it's just hard to see the forest through the trees at the minute.  I appreciate y'all letting me vent a bit.  I'm reminded that I'm fortunate to have parents around, and that God is in control of this situation.  It's a real blessing that I'm working now and we have the extra car that we hadn't had time to sell yet.  My goal is to get him back on his feet, and help him be independent again as soon as reasonably appropriate, since I think that's what's best for him and he agrees.  It may be a bit of a bumpy ride, though  Thank God for sewing- it's way better than Calgon to "take me away" LOL.


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!




Pixie dust and prayers coming your way. NOT shallow or selfish at all. Your plate is VERY full......


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Wow! You are going to be wore out Sweetie! You'll get done, but try to get some sleep!
> 
> We'll take the new baby with us. I don't think there is much truth to being "too young for Disney". We took Levi at 16mo, and thank God we did! We lost him after being home 5 days. And I knew when we went he wouldn't remember, but seeing him light up and learning was the best part of that vacation!
> 
> Matt didn't want to go to Disney. When I planned our first trip in Jan o6, Isabelle was 3 and I was pregnant with Levi. He kept whining about a trip he took to Epcot when he was 5, with his mom. He was miserable, that is all he remembers! So I cut our week in WDW, to 2 days, we spent the rest at the beach. We only got to go to MK, but I bought the DDP, we were onsite, I did my homework. He didn't know what to think! He went home and bragged to EVERYONE!!!
> So we went back in 07 with Levi. I found this thread before that trip and REALLY wanted Isabelle and Levi to have coordinating customs. I didn't own a machine then, so I sewed them by hand! They were so cute!
> We weren't going to go back for a few years, but after loosing Levi I found I wanted to relive the memories. Thank God I didn't loose them (I had a severe head injury). That was last year, it was an amazing trip in itself....My wonderful friends on this thread made it so magical for us. You see, Isabelle was the first reciepient of the Big Give. Because I had a meltdown in a craft store one day when I spotted the cutest Mickey and Minnie fabric to make something for Isabelle and my first thought was, "What can I make Levi to match?" I had decided sewing was out of the question for that trip. But a wonderful person and now my BESTEST BESTY, asked here if some could help make it easier and magical. Isabelle wore many of them again this year!!!
> 
> Anyway, (I have to tell the story behind everything!! LOL) Matt and I love it there, he mostly likes the food, I love the memories...
> 
> What a sweet, yet sad story about your grandparents....And how awesome is it that you were the last person she sewed with. What an honor that must be!
> 
> Hey, Matt keeps telling me to get a serger. I know nothing about them??? Heck, I wish I could figure out my stupid Reader/Writer!



I too came on board too late to know your story. Thank you for sharing. When life seems like it's a little too challenging here, it's stories like yours that snap me back to what's really important in life.

I 've read a little of your trip report and am so impressed that you were able to go back to Disney and let your lovely daughter build new happy memories with you and your DH. 

I don't even know you, but I wept when I read that you are expecting a new family addition. I will be anxiously waiting to hear of the new arrival. I know you can never replace Levi, but a new baby to love will do wonders for your heart. 

p.s. Get the serger. Years ago my mom bought one before I did and wanted me to take it for a while so I could show her how to use it.... I didn't want to give it back. I had to immediately go get my own! I had NO idea how much I would love it and can't imagine sewing without one. And I don't know your budget.... but if you can afford one with the air jet threading.... DO IT!


----------



## tricia

princessmom29 said:


> Here are afew more outfits from the trip:



Great customs.  Sounds like you had a great time and got some much deserved extra attention cause of your daughters beautiful outfits.



mgmsmommy said:


> OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:
> This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohana skirt patchwork squares came from the fabric my dh brought me back from his trip to Hawaii:



Awesome outfits.  So cool that you got to open Epcot. 

The part I can't get over is what I highlighted above. Your husband bought you fabric?!?!? You better hope one of us doesn't try to steal him on you, sounds like a great guy.



mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!




Just Beautiful.


----------



## mom2rtk

mgmsmommy said:


> On Thurs. it was Epcot for us & our family actually got picked to help open up the park.  They took this picture of all of us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better look at the girls dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved these dresses though Sierra's turned out a little longer than I expected (my math was off) & her trim didn't survive the day after she played on the play area inside Mission Space's building.
> 
> oh well we had fun &  that's what matters most



Congrats on the beautiful customs. And congrats on opening the park! Did you get to ride in that cute little car?

And I just love that everyone here takes pictures with Minnie's sewing machine! We do too!


----------



## tvgirlmin

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



This dress is wonderful!  You did an exquisite job - I bet your DD is so cute in it!  And I didn't know Daisy Kingdom went out of business - there stuff is soooo adorable!  What a shame....



ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Prayers coming your way, Nicole!  You have a good heart for taking him in - karma owes you a favor and it will all work out!



princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming.
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.





princessmom29 said:


> Here are afew more outfits from the trip:



Love the customs from BOTH families!  Awesome pics and hope you enjoyed your trips to the world!

Finished up three more Christmas gift knot purses this week (still need to take pics!) and have a birthday gift dress and tutu to finish for friends of DS!  Yikes!  I will get it all done somehow...


----------



## mom2rtk

tvgirlmin said:


> This dress is wonderful!  You did an exquisite job - I bet your DD is so cute in it!  And I didn't know Daisy Kingdom went out of business - there stuff is soooo adorable!  What a shame....




Many thanks! Daisy Kingdom actually went out of business several years ago. Very sad indeed! I used to oggle those fabrics in the stores back when I didn't have a girl to sew for. Now because of Ebay (and people who buy fabric, never use it, then sell it on ebay!) I've been able to make countless Daisy Kingdom classics. Sometimes I use the authentic DK fabric and pattern (like the Scotty dog dress) and sometimes we mix it up a bit. Such pretty fabrics.....


----------



## AlternateEgo

mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! Daisy Kingdom actually went out of business several years ago. Very sad indeed! I used to oggle those fabrics in the stores back when I didn't have a girl to sew for. Now because of Ebay (and people who buy fabric, never use it, then sell it on ebay!) I've been able to make countless Daisy Kingdom classics. Sometimes I use the authentic DK fabric and pattern (like the Scotty dog dress) and sometimes we mix it up a bit. Such pretty fabrics.....



There is a little fabric shop down the road from where I work. I went in there last week and asked about patterns.  She gave me two plastic tubs full of patterns and told me to take whatever I wanted for free.  I saw a lot of Daisy Kingdom patterns in there and may have even grabbed one  but not certain since I am not at home.

The Scotty Dog dress is just adorable!


----------



## McDuck

Worktable question....I know I want something that will permanently house my machine--raise and lower it to free arm and flatbed as well as store it.  I need to be able to use it for scrapbooking / card-making (I'm a Stampin' Up demonstrator) and quilt piece cutting when the sewing machine is in the storage position.  The things that seem to meet this need are so pricey I know this is going to have to wait til after Christmas (which means even more delay on Kaity's quilt *sigh*). 

What sort of sewing cabinet/table do you use?  Did you purchase it from a local shop or buy it online?  And if you don't mind, about how much did it run you?

Here are the ones I'm most thinking of:
http://www.sears.com:80/shc/s/p_101...ing+Machines&cName=Garment+Care&cascycle=true

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02094151000P?keyword=sewing+cabinet

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02098500000P?keyword=sewing+cabinet

I figure DH could cut me some board to use as a surface to be able to use the cabinet ones without it being closed up (and thus losing knee-space).

Do any of you have any experience with any of the above?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

AlternateEgo said:


> There is a little fabric shop down the road from where I work. I went in there last week and asked about patterns.  She gave me two plastic tubs full of patterns and told me to take whatever I wanted for free.  I saw a lot of Daisy Kingdom patterns in there and may have even grabbed one  but not certain since I am not at home.
> 
> The Scotty Dog dress is just adorable!




Thank you!

The Dk name is still out there as someone still uses the license to sell patterns in the Simplicity books. But the company itself is no longer in business and closed up their shop in Orgeon several years ago. And they certainly don't make DK fabrics any more!

I hope you got some good patterns!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Oh Good Heavens Woman!!  You are SOOOOO NOT selfish!!  Everyone needs there own little space and down time.  I'm sorry to hear you're losing your sewing room.  I'll pray the parents living with you is temporary and you'll get the help you need at school for your child.  I have a mantra I'd like to share with you...I say it often between really deep breaths.  "I'm only one person, one thing at a time"

Sending you hugs and best wishes <<<o>>>


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



You are so not selfish or shallow at all!  That is a tough situation to be in, especially when your parents are divorce.  Hopefully, that is just a temporary living arrangement, and you will eventually have your sewing room back.  You and your family will be in my prayers.



Granna4679 said:


> Thinking about getting the Brother 1034D Serger for Christmas.  I have never had a serger (even though I have been sewing for 30 years).  I only want a basic machine right now.  If I love it, maybe I can upgrade in a year or so but I am really wanting to get an inexpensive one (but a good one) so that I can continue to save my money for the much-coveted embroidery machine I want.
> Anyone have this one?



I had the Brother 1034D (I ordered it online), and the tension dial broke within the first year that I had it.  It wasn't worth it to get it fixed, so I eventually bought a Brother 3034D from a local dealer..the same place where I bought my sewing/embroidery machine.  I agree with another poster that it is worth paying a little more at a local sewing shop...the ladies at the sewing shop that I bought my serger, and machine from are sooooo helpful.  I can call anytime with questions, and I can walk in anytime with questions and someone is always willing to sit down with me and show me how to get things done if I am not sure.  They also offer free classes with purchase as well.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Um, yeah, I have a brother, in fact, my Dad was supposed to be living with them and I suppose I should have known my brother was way too self absorbed and immature to make it work (drug addict, in trouble with the law- clean for the last two years, but still not what you'd call particularly responsible.)  My Dad was trying to fix up a house that my brother and his roomate (who's also his ex wife's girlfriend (she switched teams after the divorce) had bought.
> 
> Suffice it to say, things have apparently not gone well.
> 
> I'm sure it will work out, it's just hard to see the forest through the trees at the minute.  I appreciate y'all letting me vent a bit.  I'm reminded that I'm fortunate to have parents around, and that God is in control of this situation.  It's a real blessing that I'm working now and we have the extra car that we hadn't had time to sell yet.  My goal is to get him back on his feet, and help him be independent again as soon as reasonably appropriate, since I think that's what's best for him and he agrees.  It may be a bit of a bumpy ride, though  Thank God for sewing- it's way better than Calgon to "take me away" LOL.


Nicole, there is so much more for us than others.  You have a good head on your shoulders and looking at this in a very positive way.  God does watch over all His children and no one can take us out of His hand.  I will pray for you and peace for your family.


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> I too came on board too late to know your story. Thank you for sharing. When life seems like it's a little too challenging here, it's stories like yours that snap me back to what's really important in life.
> 
> I 've read a little of your trip report and am so impressed that you were able to go back to Disney and let your lovely daughter build new happy memories with you and your DH.
> 
> I don't even know you, but I wept when I read that you are expecting a new family addition. I will be anxiously waiting to hear of the new arrival. I know you can never replace Levi, but a new baby to love will do wonders for your heart.
> 
> p.s. Get the serger. Years ago my mom bought one before I did and wanted me to take it for a while so I could show her how to use it.... I didn't want to give it back. I had to immediately go get my own! I had NO idea how much I would love it and can't imagine sewing without one. And I don't know your budget.... but if you can afford one with the air jet threading.... DO IT!



Thank you. I miss Levi everyday. I could never replace him, I know that. As for the new baby, Matt and I have been trying for a while. It has been bumpy, I had 2 miscarriages. I am 14 weeks now and still praying. I don't think I can handle another loss.

Can you suggest one or 2 sergers for me? I have no idea what air jet threading is. I don't really know anything....I need a "Minnie" lesson!



ireland_nicole said:


> I appreciate so much you sharing this story.  I knew parts of it, but unfortunately joined after your loss.  Levi's life, and your family, really inspire me to appreciate my kids every day, and never, ever take a second for granted.  And fwiw, you should definitely get a serger!



Your welcome. It's one lesson you NEVER want to learn the hard way...Never take ANYTHING for granted!

Any ideas on sergers? I need help!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Just wanted to pop in to say I will be praying for your entire family.  No, you are not being shallow or selfish!  It is hard, very hard to have anybody living with you and you NEED somewhere to really just talk about your feelings.  I know it helped me so many times after having both my in-laws live with us.  Just say your prayers every night and now and then lock yourself in the bathroom for a long hot soak!  

Yes, there is a plan in all of this that God has for you...he wanted to show you what a big heart you have to open your home to them both.


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Thank you. I miss Levi everyday. I could never replace him, I know that. As for the new baby, Matt and I have been trying for a while. It has been bumpy, I had 2 miscarriages. I am 14 weeks now and still praying. I don't think I can handle another loss.
> 
> Can you suggest one or 2 sergers for me? I have no idea what air jet threading is. I don't really know anything....I need a "Minnie" lesson!



I can never profess to know what it would be like to have a pregnancy loss after losing a child. But we did go through years of infertility and one pregnancy loss before having our family. 14 weeks DOES sound very promising though. Through all of my worries, one thing the doctor told me did get through my neurotic haze: Once you reach 10 weeks and have heard the heartbeat, the odds of it going full term are around 95%.  I'll keep praying for a good outcome. I hope that you can get to a point that you can embrace this pregnancy without fearing loss. After our one loss, it took forever for me to say out loud I was even pregnant... then it took until almost full term before I could say I was "having a baby". You do seem like you have a very strong spirit. I wish for some peace and a healthy baby for you and your family.  

As for the serger.... I sew for others all day, every day, and all I have is the basic $200 Wal-mart serger. I'm the one who spends TONS of money of replacement blades though.... so check that out before you buy....

I think if I had it to do all over again, I'd buy a nice middle of the road model from my local sewing machine retailer. I finally did that with my sewing machine (when I replaced my Wal-mart sewing machine) and was SO happy. I could stop by with questions, and the warranty that came with it was invaluable. They can also help you find a model that fits your needs.

The air jet threading has a little tube you stick the thread into and it threads it for you. You can hand thread sergers, and I do it all the time. But I used to have to play the tape (yep... vhs... been THAT long....) to walk me through it each time. The air jet threading would save a lot of aggravation and time.


----------



## aksunshine

I had my first ultrasound and heard HB first time last week. When those little arms started moving on the screen I cried! We just now told Isabelle (who is 7 and I LOOK 20 wks!) . She just thought I was getting "fluffy". LOL! My last MC was at 16 weeks, so after Christmas, I think I will feel much better. We have our anatomy US Jan. 25!!! Can't wait to see a healthy baby again!

I was thinking about just the cheap one from wally. I bought my last sewing machine from Viking, got a really good deal, but I can't figure out my Reader Writer and I SO want to do cute embroideries! What all will I be able to do with a serger? I know it makes a nice "finished" seam, but is there anything else? Thanks, I really do want to understand my equipment, I wish someone was close and could teach me!

I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> I had my first ultrasound and heard HB first time last week. When those little arms started moving on the screen I cried! We just now told Isabelle (who is 7 and I LOOK 20 wks!) . She just thought I was getting "fluffy". LOL! My last MC was at 16 weeks, so after Christmas, I think I will feel much better. We have our anatomy US Jan. 25!!! Can't wait to see a healthy baby again!
> 
> I was thinking about just the cheap one from wally. I bought my last sewing machine from Viking, got a really good deal, but I can't figure out my Reader Writer and I SO want to do cute embroideries! What all will I be able to do with a serger? I know it makes a nice "finished" seam, but is there anything else? Thanks, I really do want to understand my equipment, I wish someone was close and could teach me!
> 
> I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!




Well, I think you're due for a good Christmas gift.  I know what you want, and I'm not talking about the serger....   We'll all be waiting for the reassurance you get in January! 

I do prefer to work with the local sewing machine shops, but wouldn't hesitate to go with the less expensive brand if you're trying to keep your costs down. You will wonder what you ever did without it, even if you use it for nothing more than finishing your seams! 

I typically only use mine for seam finishing, but have on occasion used the rolled hem feature. When I did Katie's last Cinderella gown, it had a sheer overlay and the rolled hem was just the perfect way to finish it.

I think some of the more expensive models will ruffle, but mine doesn't.

You might at least try going to the local sewing machine shop and let them show you what sergers can do. Then go buy the one at Wally world if you want, but at least you'll be making an informed decision.

Congrats on the rotary cutter. I really need to come out of the dark ages and get one myself! At least then the kids won't run off with it for school projects and cutting tape!


----------



## McDuck

aksunshine said:


> I had my first ultrasound and heard HB first time last week. When those little arms started moving on the screen I cried! We just now told Isabelle (who is 7 and I LOOK 20 wks!) . She just thought I was getting "fluffy". LOL! My last MC was at 16 weeks, so after Christmas, I think I will feel much better. We have our anatomy US Jan. 25!!! Can't wait to see a healthy baby again!



How wonderful!!!!!!!



> I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!



You're going to love it.


----------



## AlternateEgo

aksunshine said:


> I was thinking about just the cheap one from wally. I bought my last sewing machine from Viking, got a really good deal, but I can't figure out my Reader Writer and I SO want to do cute embroideries! What all will I be able to do with a serger? I know it makes a nice "finished" seam, but is there anything else? Thanks, I really do want to understand my equipment, I wish someone was close and could teach me!
> 
> I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!



First - Congratulations!

Second - I too am wanting to get a serger but am unsure of what else they do.

Third - Rotary Cutter & Board are on my Christmas list.

I gave DH a few ideas and even put "straight pins" on there (thinking stocking stuffer).  He asked what they were and then he says, "Well you are being cheap this year."  Hehe


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

aksunshine said:


> I had my first ultrasound and heard HB first time last week. When those little arms started moving on the screen I cried! We just now told Isabelle (who is 7 and I LOOK 20 wks!) . She just thought I was getting "fluffy". LOL! My last MC was at 16 weeks, so after Christmas, I think I will feel much better. We have our anatomy US Jan. 25!!! Can't wait to see a healthy baby again!
> 
> I was thinking about just the cheap one from wally. I bought my last sewing machine from Viking, got a really good deal, but I can't figure out my Reader Writer and I SO want to do cute embroideries! What all will I be able to do with a serger? I know it makes a nice "finished" seam, but is there anything else? Thanks, I really do want to understand my equipment, I wish someone was close and could teach me!
> 
> I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!



I am so glad to hear you are expecting again and things are going well.  I will keep you in my prayers for a healthy baby.


----------



## aksunshine

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I think you're due for a good Christmas gift.  I know what you want, and I'm not talking about the serger....   We'll all be waiting for the reassurance you get in January!
> 
> I do prefer to work with the local sewing machine shops, but wouldn't hesitate to go with the less expensive brand if you're trying to keep your costs down. You will wonder what you ever did without it, even if you use it for nothing more than finishing your seams!
> 
> I typically only use mine for seam finishing, but have on occasion used the rolled hem feature. When I did Katie's last Cinderella gown, it had a sheer overlay and the rolled hem was just the perfect way to finish it.
> 
> I think some of the more expensive models will ruffle, but mine doesn't.
> 
> You might at least try going to the local sewing machine shop and let them show you what sergers can do. Then go buy the one at Wally world if you want, but at least you'll be making an informed decision.
> 
> Congrats on the rotary cutter. I really need to come out of the dark ages and get one myself! At least then the kids won't run off with it for school projects and cutting tape!


Thanks! I will definitely look around. Matt says that if it is your hobby, you should have the best. Sometimes I feel pretty lucky! He even bought me special scissors in there own case so I wouldn't loose mine! LOL! I have shears and embroidery snippers, they are Gingher brand andvery nice!


McDuck said:


> How wonderful!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to love it.


Thanks so much!


AlternateEgo said:


> First - Congratulations!
> 
> Second - I too am wanting to get a serger but am unsure of what else they do.
> 
> Third - Rotary Cutter & Board are on my Christmas list.
> 
> I gave DH a few ideas and even put "straight pins" on there (thinking stocking stuffer).  He asked what they were and then he says, "Well you are being cheap this year."  Hehe


Thanks!!!
Joanns is having a sale on self healing mats right now! 

As for my Christmas list, I already asked for DVC, he said it was a big purchase, I think he wants to wait a little while (we already plan to get it!). So I asked for a new kitchen floor, he said that isn't a gift for you, that is something everyone uses. So now, I am looking at asking for a serger. I just don't know where to start! Not that I actually have space for it! But since he got me a new sew/embroider machine for Mother's Day and he has already told me to get a serger, I figure it's something!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have been lurking along and everyone's  outfits are adorable.  Sorry I haven't posted any comments.

Today has been a really odd day.

DH's sister called us this morning.  She found out last night that her husband (of 10 years) has been having an affair with her best friend.  We are all in shock and disbelief.  We work together at a church preschool program and thankfully she was able to meet with a counselor and the pastor there to get some guidance but she was in really bad shape when she left for home.

Please keep her in your prayers, along with her two young boys.  This is an awful time to find out about something like this (not that there would be a good time) DH's family is all very close and we are very hurt that he would do something like this to her.


----------



## aksunshine

OMGosh Nancy! That is terrible!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ireland_nicole said:


> I HAD a brother 1034D.  I bought it in May, and it died last week.  Like a pp, it would have cost more to fix than it was worth.  I ended up bumping up the line to a 5 thread with a coverstitch.  There were sergers more in the $400 range there though.  By buying through a dealer, I probably paid a little more (although they did work a great deal), but I get as many classes as I need for free, I get the labor for 13 months for free, parts for 25 years, and I build a relationship with someone who knows what they are talking about.  Plus, I help keep a local business in business in this economy.



My mother had a White for years. She finally decided to get a newer one and went with Janome since she loves her Janome sewing machine. I know she paid about $600 for it. A year later, the motor blew up. Janome said they'd fix it (this is with the warranty) but it would cost more to repair it then to buy a new one. 



McDuck said:


> What sort of sewing cabinet/table do you use?
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02094151000P?keyword=sewing+cabinet
> 
> Thanks!!!



You mean your suppose to put them away??? (I think the 2nd one is gorgeous)


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Boy have I missed you all, I have been busy but not sewing. We came home from Disney and got busy with Tyler wrestling. I finally got with it and got a phone with wifi. I hope to get back into sewing. The teachers at school keep asking me to sell my stuff.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> As for my Christmas list, I already asked for DVC, he said it was a big purchase, I think he wants to wait a little while (we already plan to get it!). So I asked for a new kitchen floor, he said that isn't a gift for you, that is something everyone uses. So now, I am looking at asking for a serger. I just don't know where to start! Not that I actually have space for it! But since he got me a new sew/embroider machine for Mother's Day and he has already told me to get a serger, I figure it's something!



First I shall pray for you and wait until January.  Glad you got some reassurance already with the ultrasound.

There is nothing wrong with a DVC for Christmas or a kitchen floor.  Right now DVC resale is so cheap that I wish I had something extra just to acquire more points.  But I have OKW and love my DVC.

I have been given a chainsaw, rifle, log roller, well you get the idea.  A serger would be a nice gift.


----------



## ireland_nicole

aksunshine said:


> Thank you. I miss Levi everyday. I could never replace him, I know that. As for the new baby, Matt and I have been trying for a while. It has been bumpy, I had 2 miscarriages. I am 14 weeks now and still praying. I don't think I can handle another loss.
> 
> Can you suggest one or 2 sergers for me? I have no idea what air jet threading is. I don't really know anything....I need a "Minnie" lesson!
> 
> Any ideas on sergers? I need help!


I'm praying for the little one, and your beautiful family- and I am sure you do not look 20 weeks.  If you want to feel better, I could send you a pic of my new easy fit pants and pj top (trust me, I look 20 weeks, and I'm not pg LOL)  but I'll take one for the team if you need the morale boost.  As far as the serger, I would really recommend going to a local shop (or shops, if you have them) and finding out who has what.  I've seen even in shops a couple under $3-400.  Plus, not only would they teach you to use your serger, you might be able to get them to teach you how to fix you embroidery problem on your current machine- cause you so have to get Heathersue's designs, don't you know!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have been lurking along and everyone's  outfits are adorable.  Sorry I haven't posted any comments.
> 
> Today has been a really odd day.
> 
> DH's sister called us this morning.  She found out last night that her husband (of 10 years) has been having an affair with her best friend.  We are all in shock and disbelief.  We work together at a church preschool program and thankfully she was able to meet with a counselor and the pastor there to get some guidance but she was in really bad shape when she left for home.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers, along with her two young boys.  This is an awful time to find out about something like this (not that there would be a good time) DH's family is all very close and we are very hurt that he would do something like this to her.



Oh no; I'll be praying for the family.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ireland_nicole said:


> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can



I do believe that everything (even the unbearable heartbreaks of the world), happen for a reason.  I will be praying.  And...a little bit of selfishness is not bad....it keeps you from being totally absorbed by the rest of the world.  Oh...and here's some pixie dust too  



princessmom29 said:


> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.



what a wonderful moment for your DD 



mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!






mom2rtk said:


>



STUNNING!!  You have outdone yourself....and that's saying something 



mgmsmommy said:


>



Love the patterns on the twirl...great mix of fabrics 


I somehow lost aksunshine's baby announcement....but  to you and your family for being brave enough to try again and I will pray for all the blessings of a trouble-free pregnancy and happy, healthy baby


Okay....now on to my dilemma......


I had my heart set on a Brother 770 for Christmas and DH said I could get one.  He still says I can have it but things have changed a little and I really don't want to put the $800 in it right now because I would have to charge it, and I promised myself we would pay for Christmas totally up front...no going into more debt.  

So....should I downgrade and get the little SE-35 or just wait until I can afford the 770 without feeling guilty about it.  I REALLY want to embroider but I am afraid I will be settling with the little guy.

All advice welcomed and needed.  TIA

MMM


----------



## GoofyG

The COUNTDOWN has begun!!!!!!
I don't have my tree up, gifts wrapped, and NOTHING packed!!!!!  To top it off, I don't have any SPARE TIME!!!!!  When am I going to do this?  Oh wait, who needs sleep, right?  I think I need a  day at work.  Well pray for us, my mom has 2 BIG dresses to finish, but at least her tree is up.  I said we were just going to go to her house for Christmas morning.  Hubby would be at work anyways.  I could just spend the night there, and Santa will visit us!  I think that sounds like an AWESOME idea!!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

MinnieVanMom said:


> First I shall pray for you and wait until January.  Glad you got some reassurance already with the ultrasound.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a DVC for Christmas or a kitchen floor.  Right now DVC resale is so cheap that I wish I had something extra just to acquire more points.  But I have OKW and love my DVC.
> 
> I have been given a chainsaw, rifle, log roller, well you get the idea.  A serger would be a nice gift.


LOL! Your DH sounds like mine! Thank you so much!


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I am so glad to hear you are expecting again and things are going well.  I will keep you in my prayers for a healthy baby.


Sorry, Nancy, don't know how I missed this. Thank you!!! How is your SIL?


ireland_nicole said:


> I'm praying for the little one, and your beautiful family- and I am sure you do not look 20 weeks.  If you want to feel better, I could send you a pic of my new easy fit pants and pj top (trust me, I look 20 weeks, and I'm not pg LOL)  but I'll take one for the team if you need the morale boost.  As far as the serger, I would really recommend going to a local shop (or shops, if you have them) and finding out who has what.  I've seen even in shops a couple under $3-400.  Plus, not only would they teach you to use your serger, you might be able to get them to teach you how to fix you embroidery problem on your current machine- cause you so have to get Heathersue's designs, don't you know!


Unfortunately, I do look 20 weeks, at least! I have a very short torso, so I "show" early. I've been in maternity clothes for about 5-6 weeks! LOL!
Thanks Nicole! And I will be praying for your situation too!


GoofyG said:


> The COUNTDOWN has begun!!!!!!
> I don't have my tree up, gifts wrapped, and NOTHING packed!!!!!  To top it off, I don't have any SPARE TIME!!!!!  When am I going to do this?  Oh wait, who needs sleep, right?  I think I need a  day at work.  Well pray for us, my mom has 2 BIG dresses to finish, but at least her tree is up.  I said we were just going to go to her house for Christmas morning.  Hubby would be at work anyways.  I could just spend the night there, and Santa will visit us!  I think that sounds like an AWESOME idea!!!!!



It will be ok Ginny! First you need to breathe! And why not spend it at your mom's? That isn't a bad idea! You are going to be gone a chunk. The kids will be ok. You do what you can do and they will think you are a super mom regardless!


----------



## NiniMorris

GoofyG said:


> The COUNTDOWN has begun!!!!!!
> I don't have my tree up, gifts wrapped, and NOTHING packed!!!!!  To top it off, I don't have any SPARE TIME!!!!!  When am I going to do this?  Oh wait, who needs sleep, right?  I think I need a  day at work.  Well pray for us, my mom has 2 BIG dresses to finish, but at least her tree is up.  I said we were just going to go to her house for Christmas morning.  Hubby would be at work anyways.  I could just spend the night there, and Santa will visit us!  I think that sounds like an AWESOME idea!!!!!



Somehow, the holidays REALLY slipped up on me this year!  I had a plan.  It was a very workable plan.  I had it timed down to the number of hours I would sew each day.  It was a very realistic goal.

I had decided to make snowman wall hangings for all the teachers/therapists; quilts for everyone in my family, Christmas Vidas for the girls, Ties for the guys, and scarves for the three adult women.  I had a couple of window treatments thrown in for good measure.

I had enough time to get all these things done in plenty of time...unfortunately I did not plan on life getting in the way.  I lost a whole week of sewing time  due to our friend's accident.  I have had my grand daughter almost 24/7 since the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  She does NOT like me to sew, so I've been having to resort to sewing while she is sleeping.  She doesn't sleep very much!

Last night I finally got to get back to one of my King Size quilts.  I have the quilting almost 75% done, so I am hoping I can find time to get it finished today/tonight and get the binding on it...It has to be delivered tomorrow at noonish.

We DO have the tree up and decorated.  All the other decorations are sitting in boxes all over my living room.  They have been there since Thanksgiving weekend.  

Starting Monday, we have at least two doctors/therapists appointments every day (except weekends) taking up the whole day.  

If I can make it...you can make it.  Having Christmas at your Mom's sound great!  I wish I had that option sometimes...but I AM the mom!  Just decide what is most important to you and get those done...the rest...if they get done -GREAT!  If not- who will really notice?

Now, breathe and relax...then put on another pot of coffee and get moving!  (oh wait...that's me!)

Nini


----------



## dogodisney

GoofyG said:


> The COUNTDOWN has begun!!!!!!
> I don't have my tree up, gifts wrapped, and NOTHING packed!!!!!  To top it off, I don't have any SPARE TIME!!!!!  When am I going to do this?  Oh wait, who needs sleep, right?  I think I need a  day at work.  Well pray for us, my mom has 2 BIG dresses to finish, but at least her tree is up.  I said we were just going to go to her house for Christmas morning.  Hubby would be at work anyways.  I could just spend the night there, and Santa will visit us!  I think that sounds like an AWESOME idea!!!!!



I spent yesterday wrapping while my DGD was at school. I had to make it a priority since the gifts are coming with us on the trip since we will BE AT WDW for Christmas.  I didn;t do any decorating here at home but will be decorating our room at Disney. 

As far as packing I've been doing some here and there for the past couple of months. 

I think it's a great idea to spend it at your mom's if your DH is working. It should be a special treat for her to spend Christmas morning with them. 

Not much longer........


----------



## mom2rtk

desparatelydisney said:


> STUNNING!!  You have outdone yourself....and that's saying something



Awww.... shucks.... Many thanks! You guys have no idea how much I love making these special holiday dresses for my daughter. Every holiday now I fear the gig is up and she'll want to move on to something more grown up. I'm good with whatever her decisions are, but I was SO rooting for one last DK choice!  

Now on to the only thing either of my boys will LET me make them.... Christmas PJ's! (And now only ONE of them will wear even those!)


----------



## aksunshine

I know the feeling. Isabelle is going to be 8 in April....My how time flies! And I am stressed that next trip she may not want to wear customs. But new baby and big sis MUST HAVE CUSTOMS! Am I right?


----------



## aksunshine

So I have been introduced to the Annikka dress by a friend. I am going to try it! It is very cute, the pattern looks easy enough. I am a bit worried about the sleeves, but I think sleeves gives it a nice "wintery" touch.

Silly me, I didn't already have the fabric washed and dried, so I am waiting now...


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....now on to my dilemma......
> 
> 
> I had my heart set on a Brother 770 for Christmas and DH said I could get one.  He still says I can have it but things have changed a little and I really don't want to put the $800 in it right now because I would have to charge it, and I promised myself we would pay for Christmas totally up front...no going into more debt.
> 
> So....should I downgrade and get the little SE-35 or just wait until I can afford the 770 without feeling guilty about it.  I REALLY want to embroider but I am afraid I will be settling with the little guy.
> 
> All advice welcomed and needed.  TIA
> 
> MMM



I promise, getting the 5x7 hoop is totally worth the wait.  4x4 is sooooooo small, and it limits what you can do a lot.  I promise you won't regret waiting just a little longer.  And who knows?  You might find a great sale after Christmas. 

Thanks for the support, too.  From everybody.  I wish I could come through the screen and give y'all a hug, but I'm certainly feeling your virtual ones.  I know we're gonna get through this time, but it's easy to get caught up in the logistics and miss the opportunity in it.  I'm sure my Dad will get on his feet, and we'll help him find a place soon.  In the meantime, my kids haven't had the chance to see him much, so now will be a good opportunity.  And did I tell y'all my DH is up for husband of the year award?  Seriously, he's giving up half his office space (he really, really loves his man space) so I can set up a temporary sewing room.  He didn't even wait for me to ask; I'm so blessed.



aksunshine said:


> So I have been introduced to the Annikka dress by a friend. I am going to try it! It is very cute, the pattern looks easy enough. I am a bit worried about the sleeves, but I think sleeves gives it a nice "wintery" touch.
> 
> Silly me, I didn't already have the fabric washed and dried, so I am waiting now...



That dress looks gorgeous!  I bet it's going to be fantastic in your fabrics- can't wait to see it!


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> I know the feeling. Isabelle is going to be 8 in April....My how time flies! And I am stressed that next trip she may not want to wear customs. But new baby and big sis MUST HAVE CUSTOMS! Am I right?



I bet matching the baby will be HIGH on her list of priorities. And as they get older, I think we just have to get more creative in the customs we make. I take my lead from Katie. I don't push her on any of them. But she surprises me every time by requesting frilly pretty things. She just tends to choose skirt sets now. Dresses are out. Appliqued halter tops and t-shirt are very popular with her. And she jsut turned 9. I'm optimistic that she'll still want similar things next winter when we go back.

One thing I have found, (and so has my best friend with her own 9 year old daughter) is that the girls might not want frilly things or anything with a Disney princess on it for school, but they do still want them when they go to Disney!


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> I bet matching the baby will be HIGH on her list of priorities. And as they get older, I think we just have to get more creative in the customs we make. I take my lead from Katie. I don't push her on any of them. But she surprises me every time by requesting frilly pretty things. She just tends to choose skirt sets now. Dresses are out. Appliqued halter tops and t-shirt are very popular with her. And she jsut turned 9. I'm optimistic that she'll still want similar things next winter when we go back.
> 
> One thing I have found, (and so has my best friend with her own 9 year old daughter) is that the girls might not want frilly things or anything with a Disney princess on it for school, but they do still want them when they go to Disney!



I don't have girls, but my 8 yr old DS keeps surprising me.  I offered to make him an appliqued T-Shirt for the season (santa, or snowman, or reindeer).  I showed him a couple of drawings and he picked 2 of them.  "but Ty, you can't wear 2 T-shirts" (thinking he would only wear it the last day of school)  "mom, I can wear them on different days, winter is loooong."

So, this weekend 2 appliqued shirts for Ty comin up.  Liam (12), on the other hand, does not want a T-shirt, but would take new PJ pants every week if I would make them.


----------



## aksunshine

ireland_nicole said:


> I promise, getting the 5x7 hoop is totally worth the wait.  4x4 is sooooooo small, and it limits what you can do a lot.  I promise you won't regret waiting just a little longer.  And who knows?  You might find a great sale after Christmas.
> 
> Thanks for the support, too.  From everybody.  I wish I could come through the screen and give y'all a hug, but I'm certainly feeling your virtual ones.  I know we're gonna get through this time, but it's easy to get caught up in the logistics and miss the opportunity in it.  I'm sure my Dad will get on his feet, and we'll help him find a place soon.  In the meantime, my kids haven't had the chance to see him much, so now will be a good opportunity.  And did I tell y'all my DH is up for husband of the year award?  Seriously, he's giving up half his office space (he really, really loves his man space) so I can set up a temporary sewing room.  He didn't even wait for me to ask; I'm so blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> That dress looks gorgeous!  I bet it's going to be fantastic in your fabrics- can't wait to see it!


Thanks! How sweet of your DH!


mom2rtk said:


> I bet matching the baby will be HIGH on her list of priorities. And as they get older, I think we just have to get more creative in the customs we make. I take my lead from Katie. I don't push her on any of them. But she surprises me every time by requesting frilly pretty things. She just tends to choose skirt sets now. Dresses are out. Appliqued halter tops and t-shirt are very popular with her. And she jsut turned 9. I'm optimistic that she'll still want similar things next winter when we go back.
> 
> One thing I have found, (and so has my best friend with her own 9 year old daughter) is that the girls might not want frilly things or anything with a Disney princess on it for school, but they do still want them when they go to Disney!



That's what I keep hoping! On of her favorite sets is an Alice one made by a fellow Disbou. She isn't a big Alice fan, I am though! And she has requested to wear it and several others many times. Just a few more years...I hope she lets me sew for her at least a few more! I am just now understanding my machine (the sewing part anyway) and patterns!!!


----------



## aksunshine

That is awesome Tricia! I'm not real great at appliqueing yet. I still need practice!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aksunshine said:


> I bought a rotary cutter and board today! WOO HOOOO!



That is such an invaluable tool!  It saves a ton of time!



mom2rtk said:


> Congrats on the rotary cutter. I really need to come out of the dark ages and get one myself! At least then the kids won't run off with it for school projects and cutting tape!




You definitely need one with all of the sewing you do.  I was able to get mine at Hoby Lobby with their 405 off coupons they have on their website all of the time.

I still have to cut out  and make all of our pj's!!!  I have to do it and night so my kids don't see them too.  I haven't had time to start them because of course I had to make something with Princess Tiana on them for my girls.  And my dd's birthday is tomorrow and we are having a minnie mouse party so I have been making food and things for that.  I have so much to do before tomorrow!  Plus, I haven't finished my Christmas shopping.  I am never this far behind!  I guess we are all starting to feel a little panicky!  Wish me luck...I'm off to try making fondant!


----------



## McDuck

desparatelydisney said:


> I had my heart set on a Brother 770 for Christmas and DH said I could get one.  He still says I can have it but things have changed a little and I really don't want to put the $800 in it right now because I would have to charge it, and I promised myself we would pay for Christmas totally up front...no going into more debt.
> 
> So....should I downgrade and get the little SE-35 or just wait until I can afford the 770 without feeling guilty about it.  I REALLY want to embroider but I am afraid I will be settling with the little guy.
> 
> All advice welcomed and needed.  TIA
> 
> MMM



I think you should wait til you can afford the machine you REALLY want.


----------



## Colleen27

aksunshine said:


> I know the feeling. Isabelle is going to be 8 in April....My how time flies! And I am stressed that next trip she may not want to wear customs. But new baby and big sis MUST HAVE CUSTOMS! Am I right?



ABSOLUTELY! My Shanna turned 8 in August, and matching her little sister is at the very top of her requests whenever it comes to clothes for trips or special occasions. That's why I started really sewing in the first place! Girls that age adore babies, and matching with lil' bro or sis is even more fun than matching with  their AG dolls.


----------



## coteau_chick

ireland_nicole said:


> Um, yeah, I have a brother, in fact, my Dad was supposed to be living with them and I suppose I should have known my brother was way too self absorbed and immature to make it work (drug addict, in trouble with the law- clean for the last two years, but still not what you'd call particularly responsible.)  My Dad was trying to fix up a house that my brother and his roomate (who's also his ex wife's girlfriend (she switched teams after the divorce) had bought.
> 
> Suffice it to say, things have apparently not gone well.
> 
> I'm sure it will work out, it's just hard to see the forest through the trees at the minute.  I appreciate y'all letting me vent a bit.  I'm reminded that I'm fortunate to have parents around, and that God is in control of this situation.  It's a real blessing that I'm working now and we have the extra car that we hadn't had time to sell yet.  My goal is to get him back on his feet, and help him be independent again as soon as reasonably appropriate, since I think that's what's best for him and he agrees.  It may be a bit of a bumpy ride, though  Thank God for sewing- it's way better than Calgon to "take me away" LOL.



God is going to bless you for honoring your parents.  You are a blessing to them.  I pray that God would bless you with peace in your home , good health and prosperous children.  Money can't buy any of those things only God can bless you with them and I am sure he will.  You are a example to others.  God bless you.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## desparatelydisney

mom2rtk said:


> Awww.... shucks.... Many thanks! You guys have no idea how much I love making these special holiday dresses for my daughter. Every holiday now I fear the gig is up and she'll want to move on to something more grown up. I'm good with whatever her decisions are, but I was SO rooting for one last DK choice!
> 
> Now on to the only thing either of my boys will LET me make them.... Christmas PJ's! (And now only ONE of them will wear even those!)



At least they will let you make pj's.....my choices are t-shirts or pillows


----------



## coteau_chick

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have been lurking along and everyone's  outfits are adorable.  Sorry I haven't posted any comments.
> 
> Today has been a really odd day.
> 
> DH's sister called us this morning.  She found out last night that her husband (of 10 years) has been having an affair with her best friend.  We are all in shock and disbelief.  We work together at a church preschool program and thankfully she was able to meet with a counselor and the pastor there to get some guidance but she was in really bad shape when she left for home.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers, along with her two young boys.  This is an awful time to find out about something like this (not that there would be a good time) DH's family is all very close and we are very hurt that he would do something like this to her.



My BIL did the same thing to his wife of 30 years.  He left her for her best friend two weeks before their daughter's wedding.  My BIL is my DH brother.  We were so disgusted with him.  My SIL will always be part of the family.  My BIL is not the same with the family.  He lost everything precious to him by his own choice.  My DH is closer to his SIL than his brother now.  She will always be part of this family.  It was very hard to cope with at first but she did what she had to do and now she is fine.  It is a horrible cituation but it is possible to get past.  Hang in there.  Support her and love her and listen to her vent when she needs to.  Pray for her and with her.  Just be there for her and give her lots of hugs.  She will be fine.  I still sometimes believe the nerve of my BIL and his new wife.  If I cheated on with my BEST FRIENDS husband I would never show my face again much less show up on holidays like it is so normal.  He did marry her but my kids don't claim her as an aunt the respect her because she is an adult and that is about it.  They love their other aunt more and will always be loyal to her.  When they split up my little boy was six.  When we told him he cried so much.  When he calmed down he said, " Who is going to make the rice dressing now? "  He loves his aunts rice dressing.  She still make him some every holiday.  LOL


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
 First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation. 

































 So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.   

 We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.


----------



## minnie2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.


Great picture.  so sorry about your DH's job i pray he finds one in GA!  I love GA and miss it every day.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.


Love all your photos but that one is a really great shot!!!!

for your DH and for you!  Hope he finds something quickly!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also saw you guys earlier in the day at the MK. I think DD was dressed like a pirate at that point. She had 3 outfits for that day. (I promise I don't do that every day!) We had b'fast at CP, pirate's league and Ohana that day and it was our last day. I think we may have been right behind you going through mickey's house. The lady in the doorway in your pic looks suspiciously like the lady that was with the kids wreaking havoc in minnie's kitchen whe we were there. There were like 20 of them packed into the kitchen setiing everything off over and over and screaming.
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.



I've been skimming and lurking today.  But, I had to comment on this!  How cool that both of you were at Ohana at the same time- and you both made outfits with my designs!!  That makes me so happy!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

If there is anyone in Disney now -can someone pick something up for me? I am looking for the Holiday Tink Kooky pen - a single, if possible and a Buzz Lightyear or Star Wars one. If anyone can help me please PM me.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.


I love your pictures it sounds like a great trip.
I am sorry about your DH's job.I hope things work out so you can stay.


coteau_chick said:


> My BIL did the same thing to his wife of 30 years.  He left her for her best friend two weeks before their daughter's wedding.  My BIL is my DH brother.  We were so disgusted with him.  My SIL will always be part of the family.  My BIL is not the same with the family.  He lost everything precious to him by his own choice.  My DH is closer to his SIL than his brother now.  She will always be part of this family.  It was very hard to cope with at first but she did what she had to do and now she is fine.  It is a horrible cituation but it is possible to get past.  Hang in there.  Support her and love her and listen to her vent when she needs to.  Pray for her and with her.  Just be there for her and give her lots of hugs.  She will be fine.  I still sometimes believe the nerve of my BIL and his new wife.  If I cheated on with my BEST FRIENDS husband I would never show my face again much less show up on holidays like it is so normal.  He did marry her but my kids don't claim her as an aunt the respect her because she is an adult and that is about it.  They love their other aunt more and will always be loyal to her.  When they split up my little boy was six.  When we told him he cried so much.  When he calmed down he said, " Who is going to make the rice dressing now? "  He loves his aunts rice dressing.  She still make him some every holiday.  LOL


Her DH wants to stay with the mistress too.  DH's sister wants them to stay married.  She says she wants to keep her marriage together.   Today she sent me a text asking me to pray that he chooses her.


aksunshine said:


> Sorry, Nancy, don't know how I missed this. Thank you!!! How is your SIL?


She was doing really badly yesterday.  Today she says she wants to fight for her marriage.  Her DH wants to move in with the mistress.


ireland_nicole said:


> Oh no; I'll be praying for the family.


Thank you. I will keep you in my prayers as well.  I hope things don't get to stressful at your house.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.



Love the pictures.  So sorry that your Dh lost his job..hope he finds one really soon in the area.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> If there is anyone in Disney now -can someone pick something up for me? I am looking for the Holiday Tink Kooky pen - a single, if possible and a Buzz Lightyear or Star Wars one. If anyone can help me please PM me.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Not in Disney, but just wanted to say that if no one can pick one up for you, they have them for sale on disneyshopping.com.  I ordered some as stocking stuffers, but I can't remember if they have a tink one.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Her DH wants to stay with the mistress too.  DH's sister wants them to stay married.  She says she wants to keep her marriage together.   Today she sent me a text asking me to pray that he chooses her.
> 
> She was doing really badly yesterday.  Today she says she wants to fight for her marriage.  Her DH wants to move in with the mistress.
> 
> Thank you. I will keep you in my prayers as well.  I hope things don't get to stressful at your house.



What a horrible thing to happen to your SIL... I hope she is doing OK..as ok as one can in a situation like that.  She will be in my prayers and thoughts...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.





I love your pics; I'll be praying that your DH finds a great job quickly, and that you have peace during this time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

desparatelydisney said:


> So....should I downgrade and get the little SE-35 or just wait until I can afford the 770 without feeling guilty about it.  I REALLY want to embroider but I am afraid I will be settling with the little guy.
> 
> All advice welcomed and needed.  TIA
> 
> MMM



I'd try to hold off for the 770. Did you ask in the shop? Sometimes they have a payment plan. It won't take you long to learn the machine, and wish you waited for the larger hoop. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.



They say when one door closes, another one opens. Let us know how everything goes. I hope you find a great door.


----------



## aksunshine

Nancy---Wow, good for her. He isn't going to make it easy though, is he.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!

Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.




close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)





Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!





I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.



LOVE them!  GREAT job!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone, things have been so crazy and hectic around here I haven't had a chance to keep up, nor even lurk.  I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the holidays so far!  Missing you guys!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey guys....

have to go off-topic a minute to say that we saw the Princess & The Frog tonight and.....

...it is THE BEST Disney Princess movie ever!!!!  

Great message, great music, wonderful acting, etc., etc.  We laughed and cried and at the end of the movie, nearly the entire audience clapped. 

Take a break from your hectic Christmas schedules and go this weekend....it will remind YOU what is most important in life


----------



## desparatelydisney

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.



How 

Hopefully a new and better door will open where this one closed.


----------



## desparatelydisney

yes...this is my third post in a row...

no....i have no idea why i just didn't do a multi-quote....

but....Thanks for all the advice on waiting to get the 770.  We live in the boonies and the closest shop would be 2 hours away so it's going to have to be an internet purchase.  DH comes home tomorrow (he's been gone for a week on a project) and we will decide whether to get it now or wait.

....and that's the last post....i promise....i am heading to ZZZzzz land as I type....


----------



## HeatherSue

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.


I love this picture, too!  It looks like you had a great vacation!

I'm sorry to hear about your husband's job.  I hope things work out and you get to stay close to your family.  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Her DH wants to stay with the mistress too.  DH's sister wants them to stay married.  She says she wants to keep her marriage together.   Today she sent me a text asking me to pray that he chooses her.
> 
> She was doing really badly yesterday.  Today she says she wants to fight for her marriage.  Her DH wants to move in with the mistress.
> 
> Thank you. I will keep you in my prayers as well.  I hope things don't get to stressful at your house.


That is so sad.  I can't imagine how she must be feeling.  It would be like a knife to the heart.  I'll say a prayer for her. 



ireland_nicole said:


> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.


That is SO pretty!! I love it!! I can't wait to make Tessa a princess and the frog outfit!  I love the frog shirt- it's perfect!  I think it would have been cute saying "A kiss would be nice".  What do husbands know? 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone, things have been so crazy and hectic around here I haven't had a chance to keep up, nor even lurk.  I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the holidays so far!  Missing you guys!


Hello, my dear! I miss you, too.  



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> have to go off-topic a minute to say that we saw the Princess & The Frog tonight and.....
> 
> ...it is THE BEST Disney Princess movie ever!!!!
> 
> Great message, great music, wonderful acting, etc., etc.  We laughed and cried and at the end of the movie, nearly the entire audience clapped.
> 
> Take a break from your hectic Christmas schedules and go this weekend....it will remind YOU what is most important in life


Now I'm really excited to go and see it!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone, things have been so crazy and hectic around here I haven't had a chance to keep up, nor even lurk.  I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the holidays so far!  Missing you guys!



HI Beth!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mgmsmommy said:


>


 looks like you guys had a great time. Beautiful dresses. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> My embroidery machine didn't like having to go through sticky solvy, terry, felt and then felt again.  The bobbin thread pulled through and no matter what adjustment I made it didn't help.  I let it stitch out and then went back by hand with a satin stitch.
> 
> After I finished I tried a basic design and regular fabric and it was perfect  I have to cover another monogrammed robe with Mickey head today and then do a straight monogram on one last robe.  I know the last person won't have any problems and there won't be any problems or changes.
> 
> How do you adjust for extra thick on an embroidery machine, the Innovis 4000D?


 Why did you have 2 layers of felt? I guess I am missing what you did, but that is alot on a machine. I would have just tried to use some lighter weight fabrics together. I'd also use a denim needle since it is such a big load of fabric.



mom2rtk said:


>


 MUST MAKE THIS DRESS!!!! I LOVEEE DK!!! I hadn't seen this one. Beautiful!!!! I love the embroidered trim on the bottom too. I wish I had seen this earlier in time to copycat you!



princessmom29 said:


>


Loved your little mini trip report. The Belle dress is beautiful, but I love the Ohana dress the best!




Tykatmadismomma said:


>


Shirts are too cute! I love her hair! I have a soft spot for redheads. 



ireland_nicole said:


>



Beautiful! I love how different everyone's Princess and Frog customs are coming out! Love your fabric choices.


----------



## aksunshine

Love it Nicole! Wish I had made a Tiana dress for Isabelle. We will probably go see it this weekend and with me working on her Christmas dress I know I won't have time. Oh well, I can admire everyone elses!




Hi Beth! We talk everyday, but I still miss you!!!! You should post that cute Mickey shirt!


----------



## princesskayla

mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!



WOW!! Love it. What pattern did you use?



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you for the advise.  I am really wanting one.  I do so many ruffles and hems that I feel it will make my work so much faster.  However, the main reason is that when I do overalls (and I do a lot of them), that I take the leg seams apart to applique on them, and this would make is so much better putting them back together and make the seams look professional.



I have a brother 1034D and I have had not problems with it at all (crossing my fingers) It is pretty easy to thread once you get the hang of it. The rolled hem comes out nice, but it is kindof a pain to get it set right. Now that I know what I am doing it is easier. The ruffling foot does not ruffle a whole lot. I am not sure if it is me or the machine. It kind of makes me sad becuase I would love to be able to ruffle with it all the time  - but the ruffles are not very pretty, kind of dead and lifeless - and we can't have that now can we. So I do not use my ruffle function on the machine. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Sending prayers and pixie dust your way. I would be upset about losing my sewing sapce too!! I am glad that your sweet DH gave up his space for you. That is love!!!



princessmom29 said:


> OMG!!!!! That was us at Ohana. My DD was in the white dress with the red and black hawaiian panels. It was a semi case from one someone made for an erlier trip. I noticed your girls as well while taking DD to the restroom and meant to say something about their outfits but never did. We had a table over at the windows facing the castle. The lady that seated us had a fit over her dress and had us wait while she "cooked up something special" which was our castle view table. She made a point of taking DD to meet the "ohana lady" and showing her the dress. Here is a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at it here is a pic of her belle dress with Belle and the beast in France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really special meet. Belle had on her cape when we walked up, and ended up taking it off nad eventually putting it on dd. She posed her with just the Beast and told her she was going to take a break. The Beast played into it beautifully.



How sweet!! That is why I love Disney and why it so worth making customs. Your customs are great. Love them, especially the Christmas one. 



desparatelydisney said:


> I had my heart set on a Brother 770 for Christmas and DH said I could get one.  He still says I can have it but things have changed a little and I really don't want to put the $800 in it right now because I would have to charge it, and I promised myself we would pay for Christmas totally up front...no going into more debt.
> 
> So....should I downgrade and get the little SE-35 or just wait until I can afford the 770 without feeling guilty about it.  I REALLY want to embroider but I am afraid I will be settling with the little guy.
> 
> All advice welcomed and needed.  TIA
> 
> MMM



Wait and get the bigger field!!!! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.



First off, I am glad you had a wonderful vacation. Second, I am so sorry to hear about your DH"s job. I hope that he can find another one soon!!! 



I lost a few of my multiquotes so...

AKSUNSHINE: Congrats!!!! 
I am praying for you and your family. Can't wait to hear another healthy baby report. 

MGMSMOMMY:
Love all the great outfits. So cool that you got to open up Epcot. I am glad you had a wonderful trip. 

I am beyond stressed out right now. I have been sewing Christmas stuff for three weeks and I havn't had time to get to my stuff for my kids. To top it off -we leave for Disney on Monday and I have no Christmas customs!!!! My car is not cleaned out for the trip, my mother is flying in to  GA tonight, I have not cleaned my house in over a month because every spare min I have is spent making shirts for other people. Oh yeah - I also work my full time job this weekend, 24 hours. I am not going to sleep until we get to Disney I guess, because I can't go with out Christmas customs for my kids. It is not happening. I need about 48 more hours!!!! Can anyone get that for me??


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks PrincessKayla! Oh, no! I am so sorry you are so busy. It will be ok! Just try to think about the fun, don't worry about Chistmas customes. You can have fun without them.


----------



## tvgirlmin

ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.



I think Froggy had the flower tutorial = and your Tiana looks awesome!!!  As well as the Frog T-shirt.  Can't go wrong with a simply sweet!  We can't go see Tiana for at least another week, so I get an extension on getting my daughter's custom done - thank goodness



princesskayla said:


> WOW!! Love it. What pattern did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brother 1034D and I have had not problems with it at all (crossing my fingers) It is pretty easy to thread once you get the hang of it. The rolled hem comes out nice, but it is kindof a pain to get it set right. Now that I know what I am doing it is easier. The ruffling foot does not ruffle a whole lot. I am not sure if it is me or the machine. It kind of makes me sad becuase I would love to be able to ruffle with it all the time  - but the ruffles are not very pretty, kind of dead and lifeless - and we can't have that now can we. So I do not use my ruffle function on the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers and pixie dust your way. I would be upset about losing my sewing sapce too!! I am glad that your sweet DH gave up his space for you. That is love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet!! That is why I love Disney and why it so worth making customs. Your customs are great. Love them, especially the Christmas one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait and get the bigger field!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I am glad you had a wonderful vacation. Second, I am so sorry to hear about your DH"s job. I hope that he can find another one soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a few of my multiquotes so...
> 
> AKSUNSHINE: Congrats!!!!
> I am praying for you and your family. Can't wait to hear another healthy baby report.
> 
> MGMSMOMMY:
> Love all the great outfits. So cool that you got to open up Epcot. I am glad you had a wonderful trip.
> 
> I am beyond stressed out right now. I have been sewing Christmas stuff for three weeks and I havn't had time to get to my stuff for my kids. To top it off -we leave for Disney on Monday and I have no Christmas customs!!!! My car is not cleaned out for the trip, my mother is flying in to  GA tonight, I have not cleaned my house in over a month because every spare min I have is spent making shirts for other people. Oh yeah - I also work my full time job this weekend, 24 hours. I am not going to sleep until we get to Disney I guess, because I can't go with out Christmas customs for my kids. It is not happening. I need about 48 more hours!!!! Can anyone get that for me??



Enjoy your trip, girl!  Savor every moment, customs or not.


----------



## Tweevil

princesskayla said:


> I am beyond stressed out right now. I have been sewing Christmas stuff for three weeks and I havn't had time to get to my stuff for my kids. To top it off -we leave for Disney on Monday and I have no Christmas customs!!!! My car is not cleaned out for the trip, my mother is flying in to  GA tonight, I have not cleaned my house in over a month because every spare min I have is spent making shirts for other people. Oh yeah - I also work my full time job this weekend, 24 hours. I am not going to sleep until we get to Disney I guess, because I can't go with out Christmas customs for my kids. It is not happening. I need about 48 more hours!!!! Can anyone get that for me??



Hang in there it will get done!  Sending hugs and good vibes your way 

(I lost my quotes for some reason????)

I love the Christmas dress MomR2tk!  Wow!  What pattern is that?

Ireland Nicole - LOVE the Tiana dress.  The flower and ribbons are brilliant too!


Ok, I have to get off my butt to finish an Ariel shirt and me and my oven has a date today to crank out the cheesecakes and some cookies.  Big Red the Kitchenaid better be ready!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Shannalee724

There is no way I could quote everything I missed while we were on our trip.  I will just say you ladies are fabulous as always.  I was fortunate enough to meet one Disboutiquer at Disney World during a Chrismtas party.  Her little girls were adorable.  I think she said her name was Michelle!  So, hi Michelle!  I will post some pics in just a minute!


----------



## Shannalee724

A few pictures of the outfits on Kaedyn


----------



## tricia

Did a couple of Christmas T-shirts today.

A little onesie for the grandchild of a co-worker:











Even though I took apart the side seam before doing this, I still managed to sew the back to the front 2 times.  

And a snowman for Tyler.


----------



## tricia

Shannalee724 said:


> A few pictures of the outfits on Kaedyn



She looks great.  Did everyone have a good time?


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> Hello, my dear! I miss you, too.  !!!!





livndisney said:


> HI Beth!!!





aksunshine said:


> Hi Beth! We talk everyday, but I still miss you!!!! You should post that cute Mickey shirt!



Hi guys....miss you too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

princesskayla said:


> I am beyond stressed out right now. I have been sewing Christmas stuff for three weeks and I havn't had time to get to my stuff for my kids. To top it off -we leave for Disney on Monday and I have no Christmas customs!!!! My car is not cleaned out for the trip, my mother is flying in to  GA tonight, I have not cleaned my house in over a month because every spare min I have is spent making shirts for other people. Oh yeah - I also work my full time job this weekend, 24 hours. I am not going to sleep until we get to Disney I guess, because I can't go with out Christmas customs for my kids. It is not happening. I need about 48 more hours!!!! Can anyone get that for me??


I hope you get some things done, it sounds like it is important to you.
Can you mother help you cut things out or do some housework?  At the very least she will probably entertain your kids.

Take care of yourself you don't want to get sick before your trip.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I love all the outfits posted!  Very cute stuff!

I am working on last minute Christmas dresses for two of my nieces.  I hope the fabrics I chose aren't too busy. I am making a simply sweet and an A-line but I need to add an applique to each first.


I have some good news about my Sister-in-law.  Her husband has decided to stay in the marriage and is going to go to counseling with her and work things out.  She wants to forgive him and stay married.  She is a dear sweet lady with a loving heart and I hope they can make it happen.  

Thank you all for your prayers they can work miracles!


----------



## ireland_nicole

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> have to go off-topic a minute to say that we saw the Princess & The Frog tonight and.....
> 
> ...it is THE BEST Disney Princess movie ever!!!!
> 
> Great message, great music, wonderful acting, etc., etc.  We laughed and cried and at the end of the movie, nearly the entire audience clapped.
> 
> Take a break from your hectic Christmas schedules and go this weekend....it will remind YOU what is most important in life



ITA!  It was awesome!  Definitely the best movie in a long time; and I reeeeeeaaaaalllllllllyyy loved the animation- gorgeous!



Shannalee724 said:


> A few pictures of the outfits on Kaedyn


So, so, so cute!!  I really love these outfits- awesome job!  and a beautiful model!


tricia said:


> Did a couple of Christmas T-shirts today.
> 
> A little onesie for the grandchild of a co-worker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I took apart the side seam before doing this, I still managed to sew the back to the front 2 times.
> 
> And a snowman for Tyler.



Sorry about the difficulty, but they both look adorable!


----------



## livndisney

Just when I thought I was making progress toward being done with Christmas presents...... my neice called and asked for a COW blanket


----------



## sweetstitches

I've fallen way behind again.  

I skimmed everything up to here, and I'm sorry that I'm not quoting everyone.  Lots of cute stuff.



mom2rtk said:


> THE COBBLER'S CHILD HAS SHOES!
> 
> My daughter finally has a Christmas dress! I keep thinking (at age 9 now) that we're about done with the Daisy Kingdom stuff. But I let her pick her own fabric and pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just kills me that Daisy Kingdom went out of business. Thank heaven for Ebay for those of us late to the game!




I had to stop and post when I saw this dress though.......just gorgeous!




Jenjulia said:


> Thank you for asking about my grandparents. *They were married 71.5 years.*



That is awesome!



aksunshine said:


> Wow! You are going to be wore out Sweetie! You'll get done, but try to get some sleep!
> 
> We'll take the new baby with us. I don't think there is much truth to being "too young for Disney". We took Levi at 16mo, and thank God we did! We lost him after being home 5 days. And I knew when we went he wouldn't remember, but seeing him light up and learning was the best part of that vacation!
> 
> Matt didn't want to go to Disney. When I planned our first trip in Jan o6, Isabelle was 3 and I was pregnant with Levi. He kept whining about a trip he took to Epcot when he was 5, with his mom. He was miserable, that is all he remembers! So I cut our week in WDW, to 2 days, we spent the rest at the beach. We only got to go to MK, but I bought the DDP, we were onsite, I did my homework. He didn't know what to think! He went home and bragged to EVERYONE!!!
> So we went back in 07 with Levi. I found this thread before that trip and REALLY wanted Isabelle and Levi to have coordinating customs. I didn't own a machine then, so I sewed them by hand! They were so cute!
> We weren't going to go back for a few years, but after loosing Levi I found I wanted to relive the memories. Thank God I didn't loose them (I had a severe head injury). That was last year, it was an amazing trip in itself....My wonderful friends on this thread made it so magical for us. You see, Isabelle was the first reciepient of the Big Give. Because I had a meltdown in a craft store one day when I spotted the cutest Mickey and Minnie fabric to make something for Isabelle and my first thought was, "What can I make Levi to match?" I had decided sewing was out of the question for that trip. But a wonderful person and now my BESTEST BESTY, asked here if some could help make it easier and magical. Isabelle wore many of them again this year!!!
> 
> Anyway, (I have to tell the story behind everything!! LOL) Matt and I love it there, he mostly likes the food, I love the memories...
> 
> What a sweet, yet sad story about your grandparents....And how awesome is it that you were the last person she sewed with. What an honor that must be!
> 
> Hey, Matt keeps telling me to get a serger. I know nothing about them??? Heck, I wish I could figure out my stupid Reader/Writer!




I am so sorry for your loss.  Thank you for sharing your story.  I wasn't here then and never knew what happened.  I'm so glad that you got to have that special trip to add to your memories.



mgmsmommy said:


> OK here is pt. 2 from our trip:
> This is what the girls Animal Kingdom dresses looked like, but I somehow can't find any pics from our day there:



really cute!


----------



## dogodisney

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love all the outfits posted!  Very cute stuff!
> 
> I am working on last minute Christmas dresses for two of my nieces.  I hope the fabrics I chose aren't too busy. I am making a simply sweet and an A-line but I need to add an applique to each first.
> 
> 
> I have some good news about my Sister-in-law.  Her husband has decided to stay in the marriage and is going to go to counseling with her and work things out.  She wants to forgive him and stay married.  She is a dear sweet lady with a loving heart and I hope they can make it happen.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers they can work miracles!



I hope they can work things out and your SIL can be happy.
February of 2008 my BIL up and left my sister after 25 years of marriage. He left her high and dry and moved out of the country! It was the same week as the anniversaries of my parents deaths. 

Shannalee, your DD outfits are adorable! 

Tricia I love those onesies.


----------



## sweetstitches

ireland_nicole said:


> Girls, please send some prayers and pixie dust if you can:
> 
> We just got a call that my Dad is going to be coming on Saturday to live with us for a while.  While surprising, it's not that I don't want my Dad to come, but my mom also lives with us, and they're divorced.  So that complicates things somewhat.  Also, my Dad doesn't do well w/ my kids, as some of you know they have special needs and heck, they overwhelm me sometimes, so they really throw him for a loop.  Our life is pretty chaotic right now already; I just started working last month, we're in the process of hiring an advocate for our DD, things are a mess with the school, etc. etc (I know we're all busy) and to make myself sound even more shallow, I'm losing my sewing room!!  I know it was a luxury, but I'm already behind, and because of DS's special needs I can't have my machines anywhere they can't be locked up every second I'm not watching them, so I can't just set up shop anywhere.
> 
> OK, vent over.
> 
> For those who pray, please ask that I would get over my selfish, shallow attitude and would trust that God would reveal a plan and purpose in this and give me wisdom and patience.  For those who don't pray, please send pixie dust if you can.
> 
> As well as any good advice- goodness knows I can use it!



Vent away; you have a lot going on!  ((hugs))



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I posted alittle last night from Tyler's wrestling practice, Boy have the past 3 months been a dooozy
> First we had a wonderful time in Disney we went on the Sleepy Hallow Carriage ride, rented a Pontoon boat at Fort Wilderness, ate dinner at Wispering Canyon (where they sang Happy Birthday to Tyler) Sci Fi diner, Rainforest Cafe. It was a wonderful Vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got home and not a month later infact a week before Thanksgiving my DH was told Kelloggs has Restructured and neither He or the 10 other supervisors on 3rd shift fit into their plan, some of the people had over 10 years seniority.
> 
> We are trying to find a way to stay here in Georgia because the kids do not want to move, plus our Family is here. It was just a huge shock and one we were not really prepared for.



All your pictures were great.  I am so sorry about your DH's job.  Praying something even better comes along quickly.





ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.



These are all super!



tricia said:


> Did a couple of Christmas T-shirts today.
> 
> A little onesie for the grandchild of a co-worker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I took apart the side seam before doing this, I still managed to sew the back to the front 2 times.
> 
> And a snowman for Tyler.



cute stuff



dogodisney said:


> I hope they can work things out and your SIL can be happy.
> February of 2008 my BIL up and left my sister after 25 years of marriage. He left her high and dry and moved out of the country! It was the same week as the anniversaries of my parents deaths.
> 
> Shannalee, your DD outfits are adorable!
> 
> Tricia I love those onesies.



How awful!


aksunshine--Praying for you and your baby too!


I pray for all you guys, whether I post or not.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Shannalee724 said:


> A few pictures of the outfits on Kaedyn



Love your customs (and your DD is too cute, too!)!  Looks like a fabulous trip!  And I am so jealous you got to visit with Tiana - she was not doing meet and greets yet when we were there in September!  Awww, just another excuse to go back...

One of my quotes didn't show up, but I loved the Santa onesie and snowman tee, too!


----------



## karamat

WOW - finished skimming through about 2 weeks of posts... lots of great things posted!!

We got back from WDW Thursday night.  We had a great time, but boy was it warm!  I was really hoping we'd have some cooler temps (we had snow in Houston 2 days before we left!)  I haven't been through our pictures yet.  I did get pics of DD's outfits posted to my blog before we left... http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com and I'll probably do a mini-trip report there. 

We did see a few customs on our trip, including a GREAT Chef Mickey's outfit!

Friday DH gave me my Christmas present - a Janome 6600 sewing machine.  He ordered it from a local shop and they got it in while we were away.  He was going to hide it until Christmas, but then thought that was silly since I still have Christmas and birthday (DD turns 2 on the 27th) sewing to do.  I haven't had a chance to play with it yet... if I had any time off left for the year I'd be tempted to stay home from work one day next week just to play with it!  I'm still amazed that I went through 10 sick days, 25 vacation days, and 2 personal days this year and still want more time off  that's why I purchased an extra week of vacation for next year!!


----------



## Shannalee724

tricia said:


>



These are so cute!!  I really like the snowman.



tricia said:


> She looks great.  Did everyone have a good time?



Thank you!  Yes, we had a wonderful trip!!!  I already want to go back.  The highlight of Kaedyn's trip was the parade taping.  She got to touch Nick Jonas!  Look for her in the Minnie Dot outfit in the opening number of the parade Christmas Day!



ireland_nicole said:


> ITA!  It was awesome!  Definitely the best movie in a long time; and I reeeeeeaaaaalllllllllyyy loved the animation- gorgeous!
> 
> 
> So, so, so cute!!  I really love these outfits- awesome job!  and a beautiful model!



Thank you!!!  I can tell such a difference in my sewing this trip!  I also had the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I posted before.  I thought it looked the best on the hanger, but the bright outfits looked best on her in person!  I can't wait to see Princess and the Frog!



dogodisney said:


> Shannalee, your DD outfits are adorable!



Thanks!



tvgirlmin said:


> Love your customs (and your DD is too cute, too!)!  Looks like a fabulous trip!  And I am so jealous you got to visit with Tiana - she was not doing meet and greets yet when we were there in September!  Awww, just another excuse to go back...



Thanks!!!  It was a great trip and I have to say that Tiana is the prettiest of all the princesses in my opinion!  She is just gorgeous in person and Prince Naveen is really good looking, too!


----------



## twob4him

I am hopelessly behind but I did skim and I LOVE all of the pics and trip report pics!! You gals are doing an awesome job!!! I saw many happy faces!!!!

I do have one pic I never shared from our trip by Minnie's sewing machine...I think its a requirement for being on this thread...







I really have to get sewing so I have something to show you guys...I still sew...really I do! lol


----------



## sweetstitches

karamat said:


> WOW - finished skimming through about 2 weeks of posts... lots of great things posted!!
> 
> We got back from WDW Thursday night.  We had a great time, but boy was it warm!  I was really hoping we'd have some cooler temps (we had snow in Houston 2 days before we left!)  I haven't been through our pictures yet.  I did get pics of DD's outfits posted to my blog before we left... http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com and I'll probably do a mini-trip report there.
> 
> We did see a few customs on our trip, including a GREAT Chef Mickey's outfit!
> 
> Friday DH gave me my Christmas present - a Janome 6600 sewing machine.  He ordered it from a local shop and they got it in while we were away.  He was going to hide it until Christmas, but then thought that was silly since I still have Christmas and birthday (DD turns 2 on the 27th) sewing to do.  I haven't had a chance to play with it yet... if I had any time off left for the year I'd be tempted to stay home from work one day next week just to play with it!  I'm still amazed that I went through 10 sick days, 25 vacation days, and 2 personal days this year and still want more time off  that's why I purchased an extra week of vacation for next year!!




Glad you had a good trip.  YEAH!!! on the Christmas present!  Your DH sounds like a keeper!

I went to your blog for the first time.  I have to admit, it was hard to look at the clothes because I kept drooling over the fabric behind them.  Where those taken in your sewing room?  

I LOVE the nie nie skirt--so adorable--and the kitty quilt!!!




twob4him said:


> I am hopelessly behind but I did skim and I LOVE all of the pics and trip report pics!! You gals are doing an awesome job!!! I saw many happy faces!!!!
> 
> I do have one pic I never shared from our trip by Minnie's sewing machine...I think its a requirement for being on this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have to get sewing so I have something to show you guys...I still sew...really I do! lol




cute!  Yes, I think we all take that photo.  




I am SO GLAD I am caught up on this thread!  I miss you guys when I'm not here, and when I get behind it always feels so overwhelming.  I don't want to miss anything, so I end up waiting until I have a big block of time to catch up (and you know how often that happens.)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We had a terrific time on Oasis of the Seas.  This ship is by far the most amazing one we've ever been on, and to be a part of it's maiden voyage is something my kids will remember forever.  We already plan on doing it again, as busy as we were all week (didn't even get off at the ports!) we still didn't see everything.  DH also was disapointed that he had to miss a few things because of his broken arm...it's been a month but he still has to be careful.  Rebecca totally enjoyed the kids program, and had to be pulled out crying every night.  She wore many different outfits I had made for her, and loved the attention she got.  The Christmas dress I posted here was a definate hit, and she keeps asking to wear it again...which is good because once I had it finished she only tried it on under protest for the picture!  Now I need to get my brain in gear for Christmas, up until now I was in cruise mode!  Seeing the ship decorated helped, so when we got home we put up the tree before unpacking and laundry even started, lol!

I was glad to see you didn't chat enough to get to page 19, so I have a chance of getting caught up!


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> We had a terrific time on Oasis of the Seas.  This ship is by far the most amazing one we've ever been on, and to be a part of it's maiden voyage is something my kids will remember forever.  We already plan on doing it again, as busy as we were all week (didn't even get off at the ports!) we still didn't see everything.  DH also was disapointed that he had to miss a few things because of his broken arm...it's been a month but he still has to be careful.  Rebecca totally enjoyed the kids program, and had to be pulled out crying every night.  She wore many different outfits I had made for her, and loved the attention she got.  The Christmas dress I posted here was a definate hit, and she keeps asking to wear it again...which is good because once I had it finished she only tried it on under protest for the picture!  Now I need to get my brain in gear for Christmas, up until now I was in cruise mode!  Seeing the ship decorated helped, so when we got home we put up the tree before unpacking and laundry even started, lol!
> 
> I was glad to see you didn't chat enough to get to page 19, so I have a chance of getting caught up!



WOW!  The Oasis looks and sounds fabulous!  I'd love to hear more about your trip!


----------



## t-beri

Hi boutiquers!!  just wanted to drop in and say that I hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday Season!!!  Are you all busy busy busy w/ sewing and crafting?  I have a lot to do over the next 2 weeks.
1. My MIL and I are making PJ pants (Easy Fits for Teens, Tweens and Adults) for 17 people!!!  
2. I am going to dye some cardstock using the shaving cream method and use the cardstock to make pillow boxes for gift boxes for craft #3.
3. Applesauce ornaments (in the nov. issue of MaryJane's Farm which is my new favorite magazine!)
4.  I STILL HAVEN'T MADE THE GIRLS CHRISTMAS DRESSES
5.  We are hitting Disney for a couple of days right after Christmas and I'm hoping that the girls at least have one new custom.  Definitely a minnie dot Precious Dress for Violet
5. I'm ALMOST done putting together my cards. I handmade 56 of them this year, let me tell you they aren't too fancy LOL.

I hope you are all having a great time getting ready for your holiday too! Hopefully some of you are further ahead of the game than me LOL.

...t.


----------



## desparatelydisney

TinkerbelleMom said:


> We had a terrific time on Oasis of the Seas.  This ship is by far the most amazing one we've ever been on, and to be a part of it's maiden voyage is something my kids will remember forever.  We already plan on doing it again, as busy as we were all week (didn't even get off at the ports!) we still didn't see everything.  DH also was disapointed that he had to miss a few things because of his broken arm...it's been a month but he still has to be careful.  Rebecca totally enjoyed the kids program, and had to be pulled out crying every night.  She wore many different outfits I had made for her, and loved the attention she got.  The Christmas dress I posted here was a definate hit, and she keeps asking to wear it again...which is good because once I had it finished she only tried it on under protest for the picture!  Now I need to get my brain in gear for Christmas, up until now I was in cruise mode!  Seeing the ship decorated helped, so when we got home we put up the tree before unpacking and laundry even started, lol!
> 
> I was glad to see you didn't chat enough to get to page 19, so I have a chance of getting caught up!




That's awesome!!!  I have a client who just booked a 7-night for May on Oasis and she is super psyched!!  Can't wait to tell her I have heard from someone who has gone


----------



## aksunshine

Hey T! Can you share the applesauce ornament idea? TIA!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all, oh how i have missed you guys.  life has just been busy and i have barely been  the boards.  i did skim and see lots of great customs (no surprise there, you are all so talented)  i went to the doc today and got some antibiotics for a sinus infection, i could barely bend my head  over and i was going to sew mias outfit for her christmas sing.  i did finish 26 tooth fairy pillows for ryans classmates this week, i will try to post pics tonight, i still need to do 6 pairs of pjs for my kids and their cousins but i cant find any fabric i like (i need better fabric stores my joanns stinks and walmart had no holiday by me) hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aksunshine said:


> Hey T! Can you share the applesauce ornament idea? TIA!


 Here is one that I found: http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html


----------



## t-beri

Alicia, here is a website w/ a few recipes, though none is the same as the one I have.  When I get home I'll post the one from the magazine.  They're all pretty similar though.  I'm planning on making them in the shape of gingerbread men and using glitter where you would normally ice ( outline, face, buttons) I think it'll be a nice gift.
http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html


----------



## McDuck

I was wondering--those of you who do not have an embroidery machine--where do you get your applique patterns from?  Would you just use a coloring book page as a guide?

Also, still wondering if anyone has any advice about a sewing cabinet as I think my previous question got lost in all the postings--only got one response.


----------



## aksunshine

Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is one that I found: http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html





t-beri said:


> Alicia, here is a website w/ a few recipes, though none is the same as the one I have.  When I get home I'll post the one from the magazine.  They're all pretty similar though.  I'm planning on making them in the shape of gingerbread men and using glitter where you would normally ice ( outline, face, buttons) I think it'll be a nice gift.
> http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html



Thanks! I am going to check it out later.


----------



## aksunshine

FRIENDS!!!!!

Please say a prayer for Lori Taylor and her family that they can have a wonderful Christmas. I don't know if I should post more, but if you are friends with her on FB, please check her status. I'm not sure what her name is on here. My heart is breaking....


----------



## t-beri

if you have a machine you need to have an image that is digitized.  You can buy software to make your own from a coloring book OR you can buy them from a digitizer super cheap 
Like Heathersue!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/heathersue?ga_search_query=heathersue&ga_search_type=seller_usernames


----------



## t-beri

OK, I have Christmas fabric and absolutely NO CLUE what I'm doing w/ it but I'm going to start cutting anyway


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

desparatelydisney said:


> That's awesome!!!  I have a client who just booked a 7-night for May on Oasis and she is super psyched!!  Can't wait to tell her I have heard from someone who has gone



You can send her my way if she has any questions...I've been following Oasis since she was raw steel, LOL.


----------



## McDuck

t-beri said:


> if you have a machine you need to have an image that is digitized.  You can buy software to make your own from a coloring book OR you can buy them from a digitizer super cheap
> Like Heathersue!
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/heathersue?ga_search_query=heathersue&ga_search_type=seller_usernames



Thanks, but I do NOT have an embroidery machine and so would have to do it all manually.  Was wondering how you do it with a regular old sewing machine.  

Wanted to add, I love Heather Sue's designs, but obviously can't use them without an embroidery machine, so was wondering how one would go about it manually.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> Thanks, but I do NOT have an embroidery machine and so would have to do it all manually. Was wondering how you do it with a regular old sewing machine.



I would either cut out the shapes from your coloring book and then trace and cut the fabric for piecing OR you could tape your coloring page to a window and then trace the design on your fabric.  I think ironing on the fabric with some fusible interfacing before doing your satin stitches would work the best.  There are a few ladies on here that do beautiful applique work and instead of doing fabric applique for the tiny facial features, they paint them on.  

Happy Stitching!!


----------



## McDuck

Diz-Mommy said:


> I would either cut out the shapes from your coloring book and then trace and cut the fabric for piecing OR you could tape your coloring page to a window and then trace the design on your fabric.  I think ironing on the fabric with some fusible interfacing before doing your satin stitches would work the best.  There are a few ladies on here that do beautiful applique work and instead of doing fabric applique for the tiny facial features, they paint them on.
> 
> Happy Stitching!!



Thanks for the tips...I appreciate it!    Look forward to trying some of this out for DD.


----------



## t-beri

silly me, I read that question wrong!  In that case you'll want the link to Heathersue's Bestest Ever Applique Tutorial. http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

And YES, coloring books work great, a lot of people use pictures off of pins too.


----------



## Stephres

Heather also happens to have the very best applique tutorial in the world. Check it out and it should answer most of your questions! HTH!


----------



## coteau_chick

t-beri said:


> Alicia, here is a website w/ a few recipes, though none is the same as the one I have.  When I get home I'll post the one from the magazine.  They're all pretty similar though.  I'm planning on making them in the shape of gingerbread men and using glitter where you would normally ice ( outline, face, buttons) I think it'll be a nice gift.
> http://www.handmadecountry.com/ezine/cinnamon.html



Thanks for the recipe.  I tried to make these with another recipe a few years ago.  It called for one part applesauce to one part glue and cinnamon.  It stuck to my wax paper and was a disappointing mess.  I will have to try again using these recipes.


----------



## McDuck

t-beri said:


> silly me, I read that question wrong!  In that case you'll want the link to Heathersue's Bestest Ever Applique Tutorial. http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> And YES, coloring books work great, a lot of people use pictures off of pins too.





Stephres said:


> Heather also happens to have the very best applique tutorial in the world. Check it out and it should answer most of your questions! HTH!



Thanks, both of you!


----------



## jessica52877

McDuck said:


> I was wondering--those of you who do not have an embroidery machine--where do you get your applique patterns from?  Would you just use a coloring book page as a guide?
> 
> Also, still wondering if anyone has any advice about a sewing cabinet as I think my previous question got lost in all the postings--only got one response.



I have no idea about sewing cabinet but wanted you to know that I read the question. I think there are a few on here that have cabinets though. 

Like others have said, coloring books work great. I just look  anywhere and everywhere for images. I find some of mine in the oddest places (cereal boxes, gift tags, etc).


----------



## jessica52877

And now for the good news! 

We'll be cruising Feb 6th for 7 nights on the Magic! We haven't been in a LONG time and Dallas doesn't ever remember going except for pictures so he is super excited. And better yet, I still didn't have to pay for him!! His 4th FREE cruise!!



I can't wait and hopefully will get to make a few outfits. I have a couple in my head. Hoping time permits since I tend to skip making us stuff when it gets down to it!


----------



## karamat

sweetstitches said:


> Glad you had a good trip.  YEAH!!! on the Christmas present!  Your DH sounds like a keeper!
> 
> I went to your blog for the first time.  I have to admit, it was hard to look at the clothes because I kept drooling over the fabric behind them.  Where those taken in your sewing room?
> 
> I LOVE the nie nie skirt--so adorable--and the kitty quilt!!!



Yep - that hubby is a keeper!  I've been wanting a new machine but was planning on upgrading from the $200 WalMart Brother to the $400 base-level Janome... never did I think of going for the top of the line machine.  Of course now DH thinks I should start sewing for others to earn back the cost  

Aren't those fabrics great!! Those are a new little venture I've started.  And while we were in FL 14 additional bolts of fabric arrived... Woodland Delight, Love U, Meadowsweet... after a Christmas outfit for DD I'm going to dive into a couple of those bolts to make something for DD!  Right now that room (formerly the formal sitting room) holds my fabric and DH's workout equipment.  If I ever make a decision on buying a Long-Arm quilting machine, that room will become the quilting studio... maybe I'll take over the attached dining room also and move the sewing and embroidery machines.  After all, the serger is already set up on the dinning table


----------



## ibesue

aksunshine said:


> FRIENDS!!!!!
> 
> Please say a prayer for Lori Taylor and her family that they can have a wonderful Christmas. I don't know if I should post more, but if you are friends with her on FB, please check her status. I'm not sure what her name is on here. My heart is breaking....



Prayers are being said for Lori and her sweet baby.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Oh dear, what happend?


----------



## snoopy5386

Simply Sweet question - please help!!
So this is my first time ever sewing from a pattern and I am a little confused. I measured my DD's chest for the bodice size and it was 20" which is a size 1 in the pattern. Is this the right size for a 3.5 year old? I would hate to make the dress and have it be way too small.
Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

snoopy5386 said:


> Simply Sweet question - please help!!
> So this is my first time ever sewing from a pattern and I am a little confused. I measured my DD's chest for the bodice size and it was 20" which is a size 1 in the pattern. Is this the right size for a 3.5 year old? I would hate to make the dress and have it be way too small.
> Thanks!!



My DD is also very slim, and at first I would use the bodice of the smaller size, but add length to get the length I wanted.  That works fine.  Now, though, I want extra wear as well as good fit so I made a casing for elastic under the arms.  That way I can go up a size and still have it fit her well now.  I think it was Revrob and Stephres who gave me the suggestion a la the vida dress, and I think it works great.


----------



## McDuck

aksunshine said:


> FRIENDS!!!!!
> 
> Please say a prayer for Lori Taylor and her family that they can have a wonderful Christmas. I don't know if I should post more, but if you are friends with her on FB, please check her status. I'm not sure what her name is on here. My heart is breaking....



Praying...not sure what the situation is, but God does.


----------



## revrob

ireland_nicole said:


> My DD is also very slim, and at first I would use the bodice of the smaller size, but add length to get the length I wanted.  That works fine.  Now, though, I want extra wear as well as good fit so I made a casing for elastic under the arms.  That way I can go up a size and still have it fit her well now.  I think it was Revrob and Stephres who gave me the suggestion a la the vida dress, and I think it works great.



Yes, this is my suggestion, too!  If you have a question about the size, it's super easy ti just add elastic.


----------



## mom2rtk

snoopy5386 said:


> Simply Sweet question - please help!!
> So this is my first time ever sewing from a pattern and I am a little confused. I measured my DD's chest for the bodice size and it was 20" which is a size 1 in the pattern. Is this the right size for a 3.5 year old? I would hate to make the dress and have it be way too small.
> Thanks!!




I've sewn for little girls for years. I have found that on average, a 2T, 3T and 4T are all around 20" in the chest. They just kind of stretch out in length over that time.....


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.




So cute!  I love both of them.  We saw the movie on Friday....loved it!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Shannalee724 said:


>


 Love her dresses! You did a great job on them. She is too cute! 



tricia said:


>


  Cute shirts! I feel ya on the onesie.. I still hate doing those!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have some good news about my Sister-in-law.  Her husband has decided to stay in the marriage and is going to go to counseling with her and work things out.  She wants to forgive him and stay married.  She is a dear sweet lady with a loving heart and I hope they can make it happen.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers they can work miracles!


Thanks for the update on the situation. It is good to hear that some people try to make it work when something like this happens.



livndisney said:


> Just when I thought I was making progress toward being done with Christmas presents...... my neice called and asked for a COW blanket


Hehe.. Every girl needs a cow blanket right?



karamat said:


> Friday DH gave me my Christmas present - a Janome 6600 sewing machine.  He ordered it from a local shop and they got it in while we were away.  He was going to hide it until Christmas, but then thought that was silly since I still have Christmas and birthday (DD turns 2 on the 27th) sewing to do.  I haven't had a chance to play with it yet... if I had any time off left for the year I'd be tempted to stay home from work one day next week just to play with it!  I'm still amazed that I went through 10 sick days, 25 vacation days, and 2 personal days this year and still want more time off  that's why I purchased an extra week of vacation for next year!!


Oooh.. so tell us about your new machine. I visited your blog and am loving everything!!



twob4him said:


>


Aww! too cute! I love the Feliz dresses.. really cute idea of doing a different princess for each girl. 




jessica52877 said:


> And now for the good news!
> 
> We'll be cruising Feb 6th for 7 nights on the Magic! We haven't been in a LONG time and Dallas doesn't ever remember going except for pictures so he is super excited. And better yet, I still didn't have to pay for him!! His 4th FREE cruise!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait and hopefully will get to make a few outfits. I have a couple in my head. Hoping time permits since I tend to skip making us stuff when it gets down to it!


Congrats! We still can't make up our mind when to go to DW.. I'm jealous of those actually booking trips. We just keep talking about ours.

*PRINCESS AND THE FROG WAS SOOOOO GOOD!! *
It made me so happy to see how much of the cajun/creole heritage they put in it. We saw the movie in New Orleans after a Beauty and the Beast tea party. It was a day of Disney!! The crowd was so pleased with the movie. It got a standing O at the end! 
I want to go see it again because I wasn't finished Hannah's dress... 
We got caught in a really bad storm, so decided to see it to let the storm pass.


----------



## princesskayla

Well I was super stressed out about my coming up Disney trip - we are leaving in about 12 hours!! As of Friday, I had no customs for my sweet babies and had to work the entire weekend, 12 hours each day. Anyway - long story short, I got sent home from work with pink eye! So I was able to get three dresses and a few shirts embroidered. I will post pictures when I get back.


----------



## dogodisney

Sorry about the pink eye but I guess it turned out to be a blessing in disguise since you were able to get some sewing done.

Have a great vacation!   We will be there in 3 days!


----------



## mom2rtk

princesskayla said:


> Well I was super stressed out about my coming up Disney trip - we are leaving in about 12 hours!! As of Friday, I had no customs for my sweet babies and had to work the entire weekend, 12 hours each day. Anyway - long story short, I got sent home from work with pink eye! So I was able to get three dresses and a few shirts embroidered. I will post pictures when I get back.




You KNOW life is crazy when getting pink eye is a GOOD thing! But I do understand. I'm so glad you got some things done!

Have a great trip!


----------



## sweetstitches

t-beri said:


> Hi boutiquers!!  just wanted to drop in and say that I hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday Season!!!  Are you all busy busy busy w/ sewing and crafting?  I have a lot to do over the next 2 weeks.
> 1. My MIL and I are making PJ pants (Easy Fits for Teens, Tweens and Adults) for 17 people!!!
> 2. I am going to dye some cardstock using the shaving cream method and use the cardstock to make pillow boxes for gift boxes for craft #3.
> 3. Applesauce ornaments (in the nov. issue of MaryJane's Farm which is my new favorite magazine!)
> 4.  I STILL HAVEN'T MADE THE GIRLS CHRISTMAS DRESSES
> 5.  We are hitting Disney for a couple of days right after Christmas and I'm hoping that the girls at least have one new custom.  Definitely a minnie dot Precious Dress for Violet
> 5. I'm ALMOST done putting together my cards. I handmade 56 of them this year, let me tell you they aren't too fancy LOL.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great time getting ready for your holiday too! Hopefully some of you are further ahead of the game than me LOL.
> 
> ...t.



Wow, send me some of your energy, please.




McDuck said:


> I was wondering--those of you who do not have an embroidery machine--where do you get your applique patterns from?  Would you just use a coloring book page as a guide?
> 
> Also, still wondering if anyone has any advice about a sewing cabinet as I think my previous question got lost in all the postings--only got one response.



do a google images search for Disney coloring pages--there are a ton.



aksunshine said:


> FRIENDS!!!!!
> 
> Please say a prayer for Lori Taylor and her family that they can have a wonderful Christmas. I don't know if I should post more, but if you are friends with her on FB, please check her status. I'm not sure what her name is on here. My heart is breaking....



Don't know what's going on, but praying for them.






In happy news, for the first time since we've lived in this house, and for the first time that I can REMEMBER (since even in our old house the sewing room was a catch-all) my sewing room is CLEAN!  I'll take some pictures later.


----------



## mgmsmommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the shirt I made for DS- Thank you Heather for the awesome design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put something like "kiss me" or A kiss would be nice- but my DH said no way.  Oh well.  For summer, I'll make DS some shorts with the other characters applique'd on them.



I love your Tiana set.  She is so beautiful. I am working on a set for the angel tree at the BX here.


----------



## Blurrysmom

Hi,
First, let me say that I don't sew.  And I chase a toddler all day so I don't have much time.  That said, I would like to do some type of custom T or sweatshirt for our upcoming trip in January.  It will be my son's first visit and also my mom's 60th birthday, so we have a lot to celebrate.  And I love the idea of matching attire (especially for Mom's birthday).  Does anyone have an idea for me?  Or can you point me to a vendor that does reasonably-priced fun custom stuff?
Thanks!
Jen


----------



## revrob

Blurrysmom said:


> Hi,
> First, let me say that I don't sew.  And I chase a toddler all day so I don't have much time.  That said, I would like to do some type of custom T or sweatshirt for our upcoming trip in January.  It will be my son's first visit and also my mom's 60th birthday, so we have a lot to celebrate.  And I love the idea of matching attire (especially for Mom's birthday).  Does anyone have an idea for me?  Or can you point me to a vendor that does reasonably-priced fun custom stuff?
> Thanks!
> Jen



Part of the answer may depend upon when in January your trip is.  Since this is December 14th, and January is just over 2 weeks away and most of that time will be considered holiday and family time by many, it may be difficult to find someone at this point that can help if your trip is the first part of January.  It may also depend upon what your definition of "reasonably priced" may be.
You could always do iron on transfers on shirts.  That doesn't require sewing and they turn out really cute.  There is an entire board on the Dis called "Creative Disigns"  (or something like that) that has iron on designs that may be helpful to you.


----------



## Blurrysmom

Yeah, nothing like the last minute, I know.  I'll have to look for the design board you mention and check it out.


----------



## froggy33

lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  Everything is so cute!  It was fun to meet you at Epcot.  Your DD is so adorable!!!!  My friend even commented on how well behaved she was through out the entire American Adventure show!
> 
> I have to tell you something bizare that happened to me at that show....I felt an itch on my head and there was a bug in my hair.  When I pulled the bug out it bit my finger.  I think it was an ant as my friend had one crawling on her while we were sitting outside before the show.  The wierd thing is I had a hat on outside.  I didn't want you to think I was some kind of crazy scratching my head throughout the show.  I'm itchy now just thinking about it.



Hi!  Thanks!  It was really great meeting you too!  You were my first Dis meet ever!! My daughter was really awesome all week!  And we did everything.  Even Wednesday on, when she started teething a molar, she was really good.  I can't wait to go back with her when she's a little older.

I didn't notice any itching!  Silly Florida bugs!



woodkins said:


> So excited I can burst...tomorrow morning we get to tell Gianna we are going to Disney World & then hop on a plane & go!! I will keep my eyes open for other disboutiquers...I know someone else is going at the same time & I think we are at 1900 PF at the same time. If you see a fresh 7 year old girl giving her parents a run for their money wearing customs that will be me so stop by & say HI!



Was it you I ran into at 1900 Park Fare??  My daughter was the little one sleeping with the Steps dress on.  I forgot to get the name of the mom and daughter I saw, so I was just wondering.  Either way, hope you had a great trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> Well ladies, there's nothing like waiting til the last minute to finish, but I did get the rincess and the frog customs done in time to see the movie tomorrow- Yeah!
> 
> Here they are: I know it seems crazy to make summer weight clothes, but I wanted them for our Disney trip this summer, too- so they'll wear long sleeves under them tomorrow.
> close up of the flower (I used the tutorial somone - sorry, I can't remember the name, but it was a Tiana top and capris w/ a cute fabric flower)


Yep, it was me with the tutorial.  I really like it - so simple and perfect for Tiana!  I really like the ribbon you used!  We didn't get to see Tiana (my daughter had some teething issues that day), but I plan on washing the custom and having her wear it to the movie.



karamat said:


> We got back from WDW Thursday night.  We had a great time, but boy was it warm!  I was really hoping we'd have some cooler temps (we had snow in Houston 2 days before we left!)  I haven't been through our pictures yet.  I did get pics of DD's outfits posted to my blog before we left... http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.com and I'll probably do a mini-trip report there.



It was warm Mon-Wed, but Thursday and Friday were very cool and cloudy!  We didn't really complain, but we did talk about being cold.  Of course we came back to 20 degree weather, so now I wish we were back!!!!


----------



## froggy33

Well, we're back!  We had a wonderful time!  I am already planning out our next trip, even though we probably won't go back until May 2011.  I'd like to do a land/sea vacation on the new Disney Dream!!

I'll post a mini trip report with customs when I get my pics loaded on the computer!

I was happy to get back sewing - I made a belle custom for my neighbor yesterday.  They left today - and I am jealous!  And I am getting ready to make my first custom for a client!  I am excited and nervous - mostly about the fit since I won't ever see her in person.  I think though, now that I have a little time, I may start selling my designs - most likely on Etsy.  I got a lot of comments at Disney and it really boosted my confidence!  I couldn't do it without you ladies (and Tom).  You always have such good tips!

Thanks bunches!

Jessica


----------



## t-beri

sweetstitches said:


> Wow, send me some of your energy, please.



Well, it's mostly herbal diet pills and yeah, we'll see what actually gets done. I seem to have an attention deficit when it comes to sewing.


----------



## spongemommie05

Hey all I needed to jump on and say hello and to look at all the new stuff you guys have been sewing i have been to busy or too depressed to want to do anything ...But anywho....
 I love it all... Keep up all the awesome work ..
Now to go attend to a sick Mayson.. Arghhh 
Happy Holidays to all !


----------



## aksunshine

Applesauce ornaments-----Where do I buy bulk cinnamon? Is there such a thing? Planning to do this with my scouts Friday. Thanks girls!


----------



## *Toadstool*

aksunshine said:


> Applesauce ornaments-----Where do I buy bulk cinnamon? Is there such a thing? Planning to do this with my scouts Friday. Thanks girls!


Alot of stores around here have this right now for holiday baking.. it isn't really bulk, but it is bigger than normal. Cinnamon is kinda expensive too, but I guess you can use the cheap brand for this huh? 
I want to make some now too.


----------



## aksunshine

That's what I was thinking...Cheaper is better for scout projects. Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

aksunshine said:


> That's what I was thinking...Cheaper is better for scout projects. Thanks!






Sams!


Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aksunshine said:


> Applesauce ornaments-----Where do I buy bulk cinnamon? Is there such a thing? Planning to do this with my scouts Friday. Thanks girls!


I bought mine at Big Y, its a big plastic container and it was at the end of the row. 
fyi- my cousin made these last year and the recipe she had used a fair amount of glue and they didnt dry for a week.
I have also seen recipes with clove, allspice,nutmeg


----------



## SallyfromDE

McDuck said:


> I was wondering--those of you who do not have an embroidery machine--where do you get your applique patterns from?  Would you just use a coloring book page as a guide?
> 
> Also, still wondering if anyone has any advice about a sewing cabinet as I think my previous question got lost in all the postings--only got one response.



I usually use a coloring book page for my appliques. Peice it together like a puzzle. 

I keep most of my sewing "accessories" on a bookshelf and my machine I sit on top with a cover to keep the dust off. But to tell the truth, most of the time I have it on the dining room table. I don't even know why we have a dining room  , we never use it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi All,
I am fortunate enough to live not too far from Jennifer Paganelli's home. Which means I had to honor of seeing her home while I checked out her "Holiday Sale". My main reason for going was to meet Carla (Scientific Seamstress of YCMT) In fact, I loved it so much I went twice! Carla was SOOOOO sweet, she's so cute too and she was wearing one of her creations- a cute dress- Molly?? was the pattern name maybe. I had so much fun chatting with her and I bought one of her dollies to give to Hannah for Christmas (made with Sis Boom fabrics of course) with a face like Raggedy Ann. She was so busy cutting fabric for everyone. But still had time to discuss a pattern question I had and she GAVE me a couple of her super cool new pattern formats- on cd, can't wait to show my local quilt shop and beg them to carry them. I have to make the baby bubble for SURE for Hannah for Disney world.
The first day I bought the fabric megan is wearing below, along with another I have not used yet. The second day I returned and purchased fabric to make a Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas)
Im just sorry I didnt get to meet Louie!
Its been ages since I have done the portrait peasant dress- I forgot how easy and fun it is!
It's been really hard for me to sew like I used to with the baby and Hannah. But I had this done in a weekend.
Megan (due for a hair cut!!!)




 and for here is the gown Crystal made for Megan for Halloween. I never would have been able to get this done in time and it came out perfect!



the back



why yes, that is a baby unicorn...
(store bought)




thanksgiving...sorry I dont seem to have a photo of her wearing it, and it looks so much better on.


 (I did get around to pulling out gathering stitches)


----------



## lovesdumbo

Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.


----------



## billwendy

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Oh my will say prayers for you and your family....


----------



## McDuck

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



oh I am so sorry for your loss. Many prayers for you and your family.


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I'm sorry. Prayers being said.


----------



## cydswipe

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I'm so sorry.  Prayers being said.


----------



## disneymomof1

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.




Prayers being said, such a tragedy. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Tweevil

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Sending white light and blessings your way.  I am sooo sorry to hear of your loss.    Lighting a candle right now...


----------



## aksunshine

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Oh, Honey! I am so sorry. What a rough time this must be for you and your family. I will be thinking about you in my prayers.


----------



## rie'smom

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



You, your brother and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## revrob

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.




I'm so sorry for your loss!  I'll be praying for your entire family during this time.


----------



## t-beri

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am so sorry for your loss. 


NICOLE!  Look at that super cute little Hannah (ok, yeah, Megan is cute too)

Isn't Carla so fun?  She is just as sweet as can be.  I know she was excited that a diser made it out.  Did you get to meet Jennifer?  I haven't met her in person but she is a super nice gal too. I so wish I would have been able to go too.  I wanted one of the raggedy ann dolls for Lily, she's been dragging an OLD OLD OLD one (who coincidentally she calls Hannah) around for months since she dug it up at my MIL's.  I thought a new one would be nice (and clean and MUCH prettier LOL)
Hope you are all having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi All,
> I am fortunate enough to live not too far from Jennifer Paganelli's home. Which means I had to honor of seeing her home while I checked out her "Holiday Sale". My main reason for going was to meet Carla (Scientific Seamstress of YCMT) In fact, I loved it so much I went twice! Carla was SOOOOO sweet, she's so cute too and she was wearing one of her creations- a cute dress- Molly?? was the pattern name maybe. I had so much fun chatting with her and I bought one of her dollies to give to Hannah for Christmas (made with Sis Boom fabrics of course) with a face like Raggedy Ann. She was so busy cutting fabric for everyone. But still had time to discuss a pattern question I had and she GAVE me a couple of her super cool new pattern formats- on cd, can't wait to show my local quilt shop and beg them to carry them. I have to make the baby bubble for SURE for Hannah for Disney world.
> The first day I bought the fabric megan is wearing below, along with another I have not used yet. The second day I returned and purchased fabric to make a Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas)
> Im just sorry I didnt get to meet Louie!
> Its been ages since I have done the portrait peasant dress- I forgot how easy and fun it is!
> It's been really hard for me to sew like I used to with the baby and Hannah. But I had this done in a weekend.
> Megan (due for a hair cut!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for here is the gown Crystal made for Megan for Halloween. I never would have been able to get this done in time and it came out perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> why yes, that is a baby unicorn...
> (store bought)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanksgiving...sorry I dont seem to have a photo of her wearing it, and it looks so much better on.
> 
> 
> (I did get around to pulling out gathering stitches)



What a wonderful experience!  I love the outfits!



lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Oh no, I'm so terribly sorry.  Of course I'll be praying for your family.  Please let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## kimmylaj

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



oh honey, i am so terribly sorry, prayers said


----------



## mgmsmommy

Prayers are being sent for those in need.  I wish you peace.

I finished uploading my pics of the Tiana outfit I made as a gift for the angel tree here.










I hope that they will like it.  It was so fun puttig it together.  Now to work on some outfits for my own girls.


----------



## bear_mom

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Prayers for you and your family.

Emily


----------



## revrob

mgmsmommy said:


> Prayers are being sent for those in need.  I wish you peace.
> 
> I finished uploading my pics of the Tiana outfit I made as a gift for the angel tree here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that they will like it.  It was so fun puttig it together.  Now to work on some outfits for my own girls.



I just wanted to say "THANK YOU" for participating in the Angel Tree program!  

I work for The Salvation Army, and I coordinate the Angel Tree program in my city.   I can tell you that MANY locations are having a very difficult time filling the requests this year.  So many have been hit hard by the economy, meaning that many more families have requested assistance.  Additionally, fewer people are in a financial position to give.  It's a double whammy!  I'm so grateful for those that ARE able to give doing so.  The need is much greater than you can begin to imagine!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lovesdumbo,
Im so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for peace for you and your family.
I can't imagine the pain you are going through right now. You know we all love you and support you here, so it's a safe place to come.
I know each of us would give you a hug if we could.


mgmsmommy- really cute outfit. Very nice of you to donate it. The Angel Tree at our mall all the tags read "gift certificate to mall" (AKA cash) Not that I usually do these every year- either at Barnes and Noble or a I contact the service here that works with foster kids, or an angel tree at our church. I like buying something and wrapping it. Im curious what your tag said if you made that darling outfit for her?

T-beri, I DID get to meet Jennifer and she was super nice. I commented on her blog and she even responded directly to me. The first day I was there I brought my christening gown with me to show Carla and Jennifer got to see it too. I couldn't believe how all the other ladies wanted to see it. jennifer also has this wonderful HUGE Labradoodle, George and she lives in this gorgeous house!! I think the dolls sold out. I got there and got my pick, but by Friday afternoon there were 2 left and there was still one more sale day to go.


----------



## mgmsmommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> mgmsmommy- really cute outfit. Very nice of you to donate it. The Angel Tree at our mall all the tags read "gift certificate to mall" (AKA cash) Not that I usually do these every year- either at Barnes and Noble or a I contact the service here that works with foster kids, or an angel tree at our church. I like buying something and wrapping it. Im curious what your tag said if you made that darling outfit for her?
> 
> .



Well this angel tree was at our BX (military base exchange) & tag read clothes size 4 & toys.  So we decided an outfit & toy would be better than just 1 or the other.  Youngest ds picked out the toy & my girls helped decide on theme for the outfit & I left the tags on the turtleneck & jeans so they would know they were new.  I was afraid to just have the outfit be all handmade that they wouldnt use it.  We are asked to bring themback unwrapped as a safety precaution.  

My own kids were gifted things by this tree program when dh was active duty air force (he is now reserves) so now we try to give back & help them in return.  Sorry for writing a book.  Can you tell dh is out of town & its just me & the kids for 2 wks?  I'm just going on & on... time for bed


----------



## Shannalee724

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am very sorry for your loss.  So much heartbreak this season


----------



## karebear1

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



 So sorry for your loss! This is just so ahrd. You nad your family will be in my prayers and thoughts as well.


----------



## PurpleTurtle

ireland_nicole said:


> My DD is also very slim, and at first I would use the bodice of the smaller size, but add length to get the length I wanted.  That works fine.  Now, though, I want extra wear as well as good fit so I made a casing for elastic under the arms.  That way I can go up a size and still have it fit her well now.  I think it was Revrob and Stephres who gave me the suggestion a la the vida dress, and I think it works great.



I am having this very problem right now.  I've made the bodice and sleeves for a McCalls  pattern and it looks like the bodice is going to be very large.  (My 11 year old measured the right size for a 7 (maybe 8)! but I made the 10 anyway   Can you explain more about how to do this casing under the arms?  I am having a hard time picturing how it would make the bodice tighter.


----------



## desparatelydisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



 and prayers


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I bought mine at Big Y, its a big plastic container and it was at the end of the row.
> fyi- my cousin made these last year and the recipe she had used a fair amount of glue and they didnt dry for a week.
> I have also seen recipes with clove, allspice,nutmeg


Just be careful with nutmeg!! It can kill!! (this is not a joke)



PurpleTurtle said:


> I am having this very problem right now.  I've made the bodice and sleeves for a McCalls  pattern and it looks like the bodice is going to be very large.  (My 11 year old measured the right size for a 7 (maybe 8)! but I made the 10 anyway   Can you explain more about how to do this casing under the arms?  I am having a hard time picturing how it would make the bodice tighter.


Which McCall's pattern are you using?


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Tinka_Belle said:


> Which McCall's pattern are you using?



Hi there - It's McCalls 2856.  I am going to cinch up the elastic over the arms, but I think the front of the bodice is still really going to gape.


----------



## NaeNae

All I lack on my sewing list is hemming the sleeves of DGS1's raglan t.  I finished the 2 feliz dresses tonight.  WHEW!!!  Each dress had 6 princesses appliqued on it (87,306 stitches per dress), DGD's will wear them to MVMCP Friday night.  If I have time and can get to the fabric store tomorrow then I will try and whip out 2 pair of easy fit pants for the girls to wear under the AK dresses.  We leave Thurs afternoon and I haven't even started to pack.  I've been sewing like a mad women trying to get all the customs done.


----------



## GlassSlippers

*Toadstool* said:


> Alot of stores around here have this right now for holiday baking.. it isn't really bulk, but it is bigger than normal. Cinnamon is kinda expensive too, but I guess you can use the cheap brand for this huh?
> I want to make some now too.



Walgreens often has coupons for spices at a very low price. Cinnamon is usually in the assortment. It's where I got mine when I made the applesauce and cinnamon ornaments last year. Dollar stores, like Dollar Tree sometimes have it too. HTH!


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks for the cinnamon help. I am just going to do applesauce and cinnamon with a bit of glue. The girls are going to take them home on a paper plate to dry.


----------



## coteau_chick

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am so sorry for your terrible loss.  It is so hard to loose someone you love but it is especially worse when it happens at holiday time.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Such a tragedy.  Prayers for peace for you and your family.  I am so sorry.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am so sorry to hear this.  I will say a pray for your brother and your family.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi All,
> I am fortunate enough to live not too far from Jennifer Paganelli's home. Which means I had to honor of seeing her home while I checked out her "Holiday Sale". My main reason for going was to meet Carla (Scientific Seamstress of YCMT) In fact, I loved it so much I went twice! Carla was SOOOOO sweet, she's so cute too and she was wearing one of her creations- a cute dress- Molly?? was the pattern name maybe. I had so much fun chatting with her and I bought one of her dollies to give to Hannah for Christmas (made with Sis Boom fabrics of course) with a face like Raggedy Ann. She was so busy cutting fabric for everyone. But still had time to discuss a pattern question I had and she GAVE me a couple of her super cool new pattern formats- on cd, can't wait to show my local quilt shop and beg them to carry them. I have to make the baby bubble for SURE for Hannah for Disney world.
> The first day I bought the fabric megan is wearing below, along with another I have not used yet. The second day I returned and purchased fabric to make a Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas)
> Im just sorry I didnt get to meet Louie!
> Its been ages since I have done the portrait peasant dress- I forgot how easy and fun it is!
> It's been really hard for me to sew like I used to with the baby and Hannah. But I had this done in a weekend.
> Megan (due for a hair cut!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for here is the gown Crystal made for Megan for Halloween. I never would have been able to get this done in time and it came out perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> why yes, that is a baby unicorn...
> (store bought)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanksgiving...sorry I dont seem to have a photo of her wearing it, and it looks so much better on.
> 
> 
> (I did get around to pulling out gathering stitches)



The girls (and their customs!) are so adorable!  I love the Picture Peasant and the Thanksgiving - and of course the Cinderella is awesome.  I think I have that baby unicorn costume at my house, too!



lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



So sorry for your loss - you (and your family) will be in my prayers.



mgmsmommy said:


> Prayers are being sent for those in need.  I wish you peace.
> 
> I finished uploading my pics of the Tiana outfit I made as a gift for the angel tree here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that they will like it.  It was so fun puttig it together.  Now to work on some outfits for my own girls.



Awesome Tiana custom!  The little lady who receives this is gonna love it!  What a special treat to get something made with so much love on Christmas morning!

What I've Been Working On - HELP NEEDED!!!  

First, the good:
Birthday Dress for my son's friend - My take on a Hannah Montana...her initials are EP, so I jazzed up a logo for her...










Three finished Christmas purses that need to get mailed to the mainland ASAP - the first and last are identical, so you get front and back in one shot...










Reversible A-line Top for Emmy (my first Carla A-line!)










And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.










Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....


----------



## NiniMorris

tvgirlmin said:


> What I've Been Working On - HELP NEEDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....



LOL...I did the same thing!  Believe it or not...the current 'booty' area is actually the leg!  Not only did I do that ...but twice on two different outfits at two different times...you think I would learn!

Nini


----------



## tricia

tvgirlmin said:


> The girls (and their customs!) are so adorable!  I love the Picture Peasant and the Thanksgiving - and of course the Cinderella is awesome.  I think I have that baby unicorn costume at my house, too!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss - you (and your family) will be in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Tiana custom!  The little lady who receives this is gonna love it!  What a special treat to get something made with so much love on Christmas morning!
> 
> What I've Been Working On - HELP NEEDED!!!
> 
> First, the good:
> Birthday Dress for my son's friend - My take on a Hannah Montana...her initials are EP, so I jazzed up a logo for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three finished Christmas purses that need to get mailed to the mainland ASAP - the first and last are identical, so you get front and back in one shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible A-line Top for Emmy (my first Carla A-line!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....



Great HM dress, and adorable A-Line.

At first when you mentionned the 'no booty room', I was thinking, well, that is just how those pants are, cause the front and the back are the same.  

BUT, then I saw what you meant.  Looks like you either cut it wrong, maybe, used the leg end for the waist, and then elongated the waist side to the right length for legs.  OR, you folded down the waist WAY to much for the casing.  Either way, you sure did end up with some cool LOW RISE easy fits, although that may not be appreciated by a toddler in a diaper.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...I did the same thing!  Believe it or not...the current 'booty' area is actually the leg!  Not only did I do that ...but twice on two different outfits at two different times...you think I would learn!
> 
> Nini



that is what I thought too.

At least she got the print going the same way for both legs.  I have done the print up one side and down the other thing a few times.


----------



## Adi12982

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am do terribly sad for your loss.  Prayers are being said.


----------



## Adi12982

Does anyone know how much the babylock imagine and the babylock enlighten cost?  After all this talk about serger's I looked them up and they seem incredible, so I was wondering how much they cost and I cannot find any info on the internet.  Also, does anyone know if the imagine gathers (I saw that the enlighten does 2:1).  I won't be able to get one any time soon, but I was just wondering how much (and how many years) it would take me to save for one  TIA!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Thanks for the help, girls!  That is exactly what I did, Nini!!!!  After I had some caffeine this morning, I went downstairs and read through the instructions again - it says plainly on them to be careful about reversing the legs and  booty, but I was tired and did it anyway!  Glad I am not the only one to make this boo boo...

And I may have got the print right on the pants, but i had to cut out the Santa hat applique on the A-line twice cause the first time the birds were upside down!  Yesterday was just not a good sewing day for me - I have a tutu to make today, lets hope it goes better...

Thanks again for the help!  You ladies rock!


----------



## NiniMorris

Hey, speaking of gthe print going the wrong way...over the weekend we were looking at an expensive boutique in the mall.  They had some really cute dresses at over a hundred dollars apiece.  Over half of them had the fabric going upside down on at least one portion of the skirt!  Unbelievable!

There is a reason I always buy a bunch of extra fabric on a directional print!  More than once I have had to redo something!

Nini


----------



## AlternateEgo

tvgirlmin said:


> Thanks for the help, girls!  That is exactly what I did, Nini!!!!  After I had some caffeine this morning, I went downstairs and read through the instructions again - it says plainly on them to be careful about reversing the legs and  booty, but I was tired and did it anyway!  Glad I am not the only one to make this boo boo...
> 
> And I may have got the print right on the pants, but i had to cut out the Santa hat applique on the A-line twice cause the first time the birds were upside down!  Yesterday was just not a good sewing day for me - I have a tutu to make today, lets hope it goes better...
> 
> Thanks again for the help!  You ladies rock!



I have been wanting to get that pattern... I now know to avoid that mistake.


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> Hey, speaking of gthe print going the wrong way...over the weekend we were looking at an expensive boutique in the mall.  They had some really cute dresses at over a hundred dollars apiece.  Over half of them had the fabric going upside down on at least one portion of the skirt!  Unbelievable!
> 
> There is a reason I always buy a bunch of extra fabric on a directional print!  More than once I have had to redo something!
> 
> Nini



OMG, that is just too much.  My mom has a pair of Pooh PJs that has the print upside down on a few pieces.  I just couldn't believe it.


----------



## NaeNae

Adi12982 said:


> Does anyone know how much the babylock imagine and the babylock enlighten cost?  After all this talk about serger's I looked them up and they seem incredible, so I was wondering how much they cost and I cannot find any info on the internet.  Also, does anyone know if the imagine gathers (I saw that the enlighten does 2:1).  I won't be able to get one any time soon, but I was just wondering how much (and how many years) it would take me to save for one  TIA!



I bought my Babylock Imagine Wave 2 years ago and paid $1500 for it.  I does gather and you can get a foot that gathers and attaches all at once.  I use it constantly, it's the only way I do gathering.  I just leave one side seam open, gather my ruffle onto my garment and then sew up the side seam.  I LOVE my serger and use it on just about everything that I sew.  If you can wait until you have the money it is definitly worth every penny!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I'm so sorry, I will pray for your family and peace to you.


----------



## Granna4679

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Definitely will say a prayer.  I lost my mom and dad several years ago (not same year for both) but both just before Christmas.  I know how hard it must be for you.  I pray peace for you and your family.


----------



## froggy33

Hope it's okay to ask this.....
For those of you that sell....how does copyright work???  I get most of my "by hand" applique designs from the internet or coloring books.  Are outfits with these on them okay to sell on etsy and/or ebay??  I see them on there, I'm just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## mgmsmommy

tvgirlmin said:


> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....



Thanks for the kind words.  I think you could save your adorable pants if you take the elastic back out of the waist & add a band of fabric to the top to give it more length up top & make a new casing.  Just a thought.


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Hey, speaking of gthe print going the wrong way...over the weekend we were looking at an expensive boutique in the mall.  They had some really cute dresses at over a hundred dollars apiece.  Over half of them had the fabric going upside down on at least one portion of the skirt!  Unbelievable!
> 
> Nini



I usually can't buy anything made of corduroy. The nap is almost always upside down. Just a quirk I have.


----------



## aksunshine

Was at a sewing shop I don't normally go to today to get needles after I broke 2, and looking at their sergers. They have Janomes. Anyone know much about them. The had a summer model for $400. It just cuts edge and serges. Is that good? Matt was with me and he may get it for Christmas if I don't say otherwise.


----------



## sweetstitches

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi All,
> I am fortunate enough to live not too far from Jennifer Paganelli's home. Which means I had to honor of seeing her home while I checked out her "Holiday Sale". My main reason for going was to meet Carla (Scientific Seamstress of YCMT) In fact, I loved it so much I went twice! Carla was SOOOOO sweet, she's so cute too and she was wearing one of her creations- a cute dress- Molly?? was the pattern name maybe. I had so much fun chatting with her and I bought one of her dollies to give to Hannah for Christmas (made with Sis Boom fabrics of course) with a face like Raggedy Ann. She was so busy cutting fabric for everyone. But still had time to discuss a pattern question I had and she GAVE me a couple of her super cool new pattern formats- on cd, can't wait to show my local quilt shop and beg them to carry them. I have to make the baby bubble for SURE for Hannah for Disney world.
> The first day I bought the fabric megan is wearing below, along with another I have not used yet. The second day I returned and purchased fabric to make a Patricia tunic for my Mom for Christmas)
> Im just sorry I didnt get to meet Louie!
> Its been ages since I have done the portrait peasant dress- I forgot how easy and fun it is!
> It's been really hard for me to sew like I used to with the baby and Hannah. But I had this done in a weekend.
> Megan (due for a hair cut!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for here is the gown Crystal made for Megan for Halloween. I never would have been able to get this done in time and it came out perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> why yes, that is a baby unicorn...
> (store bought)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanksgiving...sorry I dont seem to have a photo of her wearing it, and it looks so much better on.
> 
> 
> (I did get around to pulling out gathering stitches)



Love everything!



lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.




I am so very, very sorry.  My heart just aches for you.  


I lost my mom right before Christmas (the 19th) and I know how much harder it makes the holidays too.  I will be praying.




mgmsmommy said:


> Prayers are being sent for those in need.  I wish you peace.
> 
> I finished uploading my pics of the Tiana outfit I made as a gift for the angel tree here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that they will like it.  It was so fun puttig it together.  Now to work on some outfits for my own girls.



You are going to make someone VERY happy!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

tvgirlmin said:


> First, the good:
> Birthday Dress for my son's friend - My take on a Hannah Montana...her initials are EP, so I jazzed up a logo for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three finished Christmas purses that need to get mailed to the mainland ASAP - the first and last are identical, so you get front and back in one shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible A-line Top for Emmy (my first Carla A-line!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....




Everything is really cute! I'm glad you were able to figure out what was wrong with the pants.


----------



## busy mommy

We're back!!!  We had a wonderful time.  I will post pictures soon.  I am too tired to try right now.  We didn't get home until 3:30 this morning, and I am trying to function on about 3 hours of sleep.  I have almost caught up on the mountain of laundry though.


----------



## twob4him

tvgirlmin said:


> What I've Been Working On - HELP NEEDED!!!
> 
> First, the good:
> Birthday Dress for my son's friend - My take on a Hannah Montana...her initials are EP, so I jazzed up a logo for her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three finished Christmas purses that need to get mailed to the mainland ASAP - the first and last are identical, so you get front and back in one shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reversible A-line Top for Emmy (my first Carla A-line!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....



Yep...those pants look awfully familiar...why??... cause we've all made the same mistake !!!!!! I think you sewed them upside down. I think I started putting a straight pin at the top of each pant piece so when I took the pattern off, I wouldn't get the top and bottom mixed up. Hope you can fix it ok!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi All,
> I am fortunate enough to live not too far from Jennifer Paganelli's home. Which means I had to honor of seeing her home while I checked out her "Holiday Sale". My main reason for going was to meet Carla (Scientific Seamstress of YCMT) In fact, I loved it so much I went twice! Carla was SOOOOO sweet, she's so cute too and she was wearing one of her creations- a cute dress- Molly?? was the pattern name maybe. I had so much fun chatting with her and I bought one of her dollies to give to Hannah for Christmas (made with Sis Boom fabrics of course) with a face like Raggedy Ann. She was so busy cutting fabric for everyone. But still had time to discuss a pattern question I had and she GAVE me a couple of her super cool new pattern formats- on cd, can't wait to show my local quilt shop and beg them to carry them. I have to make the baby bubble for SURE for Hannah for Disney world.
> [/URL]


How amazing is Jennifer's house???? And I agree Carla is the bestest!!!  I love the things you posted that you made....very cute!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I am so sorry to hear this terrible news...prayers for you and your family


----------



## McDuck

Don't have time to track down all the pics and multi quote but just wanted to say I LOVE what everyone has posted the last couple of days.    I can't wait to start sewing for Kaity.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:

Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.  


Thanks again for your support.


----------



## GoofyG

So I wanted to see my ticker, but the reality is I have ran out of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay....I am about to bust........


DH talked to both sets of parents and.....


today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........


and.......


......wrapped under my tree.......



is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!



can you tell I'm happy???


----------



## sweetstitches

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell I'm happy???




How exciting!




lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.



But what a great testament to his life.  How many can say that they used their time here that wisely?  None of us know how long we have.

I know that doesn't make it stop hurting though.  I will keep praying for your family.


----------



## sweetstitches

Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



I'm so sorry.



tvgirlmin said:


> Thanks for the help, girls!  That is exactly what I did, Nini!!!!  After I had some caffeine this morning, I went downstairs and read through the instructions again - it says plainly on them to be careful about reversing the legs and  booty, but I was tired and did it anyway!  Glad I am not the only one to make this boo boo...
> 
> And I may have got the print right on the pants, but i had to cut out the Santa hat applique on the A-line twice cause the first time the birds were upside down!  Yesterday was just not a good sewing day for me - I have a tutu to make today, lets hope it goes better...
> 
> Thanks again for the help!  You ladies rock!



We see a lot of those kind of pants around here, which means most everyone has done it at one time or another. 

Mary Ann, gorgeous sewing room!


----------



## t-beri

I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.

TIA, ...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG, your room and machines look wonderful!  Please come over and organize me Mary Ann.  What model is that Brother?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.



Sorry I have not been around much lately, I saw your post and my heart breaks for you...I know you will need all of our prayers.  



t-beri said:


> I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.
> 
> TIA, ...t.



Miss seeing you around T....I will say a prayer for your family and send lots of good thoughts!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am soooo excited....I made all of my dining reservations today!  YIPEE!!!   

Now, I have some plan for days in my head so now I can truly plan outfits....sickness that you people gave me!

Speaking of sick...Timmy is on his second round of antibiotics for strep throat.  He was better after the first ten days but it seems a certain bad mommy  forgot to change his toothbrush...you would think I was new to this whole mommy thing!  But he is feeling VERY good today and driving me nuts becuase he is bored not being at school.  He misses his friend "Chilly Lily" and wants to go play with her.  Silly boy!

I have been doing some sewing...not much.  I am working on a shirt for Patrick.  Just a Rudolph...he said it could have been any old deer with a red nose...he told me this after I am halfway done with his REAL rudolph....ugh!  I have to get it done today becuase tomorrow is dress down day.

Katie is playing basketball at the Y now.  She has never played before and really knows nothing about the game...so it has been hard for her.  Plus, there is a little girl on her team that is VERY mean to her...it has been hard as a mother to watch.  But Katie has been practicing with DH and is getting much better.  Last night she had three rebounds and almost got it in the basket...I keep my fingers crossed for just one basket!

I hope you are all doing well and know even though I am not by here as much...I think of you all often and I lurk more than you know and love all of your stuff!  I have been really working on getting in shape...I work out most days twice a day.  I am still aiming for a 5k next year.  I am happy to say this last weekend I bought a size 12 pants for the first time in forever...when I started working out last year I had bought my first pair of 18...that was the straw!

Okay...enough rambling...I must go finish Patrick's shirt!


----------



## tvgirlmin

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell I'm happy???



Congrats on your new Brother!  Woo Hoo!  You are going to be sewing like crazy come Christmas afternoon...



sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love your sewing room!  It looks AWESOME!!!!  I am a kitchen table sewer, but I aspire to having my own room some day...it would be so nice not to have to search for rogue spots of jelly before laying out my outfits!!!



t-beri said:


> I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.
> 
> TIA, ...t.



Prayers coming your way...

And, last but not least, the absolute last craft I had to finish before Christmas - a candy cane tutu for another of Jack's little friends birthdays....






And Emmy, wearing the FIXED pants!  Thanks for the help, ladies!











Gotta love the overflowing trash and unpacked groceries in the background - yesterday was a busy day!


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...I am about 6 pages behind on quotes.  And I think I lost a couple here that I really wanted to quote on.  Now that our trip is behind us and I have completed the Christmas dresses for DGD's, I have been working on smaller things for gifts....crayon roll ups and headbands, a blanket, and a few other little projects.  

SHANNALEE - Love the pics of Kaedyn @ Disney.  Wonderful pics.  The one of Tiana is my favorite.   Kaedyn looks so happy!

TRICIA - Love the onesie....



karamat said:


> WOW - finished skimming through about 2 weeks of posts... lots of great things posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> Friday DH gave me my Christmas present - a Janome 6600 sewing machine.  He ordered it from a local shop and they got it in while we were away.



I love your customs for Megan....you did an excellent job.  So envious off all the fabric in the background.  I have tons too but not near enough storage room and definitely not as organized.  Congrats on new machine!  



t-beri said:


> Hi boutiquers!!  just wanted to drop in and say that I hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday Season!!!  Are you all busy busy busy w/ sewing and crafting?  I have a lot to do over the next 2 weeks.
> 1. My MIL and I are making PJ pants (Easy Fits for Teens, Tweens and Adults) for 17 people!!!
> 2. I am going to dye some cardstock using the shaving cream method and use the cardstock to make pillow boxes for gift boxes for craft #3.
> 3. Applesauce ornaments (in the nov. issue of MaryJane's Farm which is my new favorite magazine!)
> 4.  I STILL HAVEN'T MADE THE GIRLS CHRISTMAS DRESSES
> 5.  We are hitting Disney for a couple of days right after Christmas and I'm hoping that the girls at least have one new custom.  Definitely a minnie dot Precious Dress for Violet
> 5. I'm ALMOST done putting together my cards. I handmade 56 of them this year, let me tell you they aren't too fancy LOL.
> 
> I hope you are all having a great time getting ready for your holiday too! Hopefully some of you are further ahead of the game than me LOL.
> 
> ...t.



Wow....you are one busy girl!  Love the handmade card idea.  



McDuck said:


> I was wondering--those of you who do not have an embroidery machine--where do you get your applique patterns from?  Would you just use a coloring book page as a guide?
> 
> Also, still wondering if anyone has any advice about a sewing cabinet as I think my previous question got lost in all the postings--only got one response.



I do all of my appliques by hand.  I usually google search for Disney or any other pictures.  You can also search "coloring pages" for any characters.  I then blow them up on xerox to the size I want and as a pp said, cut them out and make it like a puzzle.  My little hint though is to always make a separate copy to keep intact so you can see how it is "suppose to look".  I have been known to cut all the pieces apart and then can't remember what goes where..LOL.  I always back them with wonder under and then iron onto fabric before sewing.  That holds them in place.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and for here is the gown Crystal made for Megan for Halloween. I never would have been able to get this done in time and it came out perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> why yes, that is a baby unicorn...
> (store bought)



Love the Cinderella custom.  Just darling!  And that is one cute unicorn.



mgmsmommy said:


> I finished uploading my pics of the Tiana outfit I made as a gift for the angel tree here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that they will like it.  It was so fun puttig it together.  Now to work on some outfits for my own girls.



Oh,I don't think you have to worry about her "liking" it.  She is going to LOVE it.  Just a sweet thing for you to do.



tvgirlmin said:


> What I've Been Working On - HELP NEEDED!!!
> 
> 
> Reversible A-line Top for Emmy (my first Carla A-line!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the help needed - my first Easy Fit pants!  What a disaster!  I wasn't worried about making these at all, as everybody says they are so great and so easy - I guess I should have been worried!  I thought I followed the instructions exactly, but there is no booty room in my pants!  I haven't tried them on her yet - I finished after her bedtime last night - but I know they aren't going to go over her diaper.  I am so bummed - I am going to try to squeeze her in them for pics, as they are so cute, but this and the A-line was supposed to be her school outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what I did wrong?    I would LOVE to make more pants with these instructions, but I gotta have some booty room in the pants!  So bummed....



I wish I could count how many times I have sewn the wrong piece to the other wrong piece or backwards or upside down....wow...  Believe me, you aren't alone...my seam ripper gets a work out.



froggy33 said:


> Hope it's okay to ask this.....
> For those of you that sell....how does copyright work???  I get most of my "by hand" applique designs from the internet or coloring books.  Are outfits with these on them okay to sell on etsy and/or ebay??  I see them on there, I'm just curious.  Thanks!



I have never had a problem selling them.  I don't think they could say they are authentic copyright work since we all change them up a little.



sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it.  Doesn't it feel great to work in a completely clean and organized space?  I wish I could have a complete room like that.


----------



## sweetstitches

MinnieVanMom said:


> OMG, your room and machines look wonderful!  Please come over and organize me Mary Ann.  What model is that Brother?



The brother is the 4500 Duetta (same as yours, right?)

I still have a pfaff 7570 and a viking 500 under the table.  I wish I had more room so that I could keep at one more set up.


----------



## sweetstitches

t-beri said:


> I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.
> 
> TIA, ...t.



praying, t




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Katie is playing basketball at the Y now.  She has never played before and really knows nothing about the game...so it has been hard for her.  Plus, there is a little girl on her team that is VERY mean to her...it has been hard as a mother to watch.  But Katie has been practicing with DH and is getting much better.  Last night she had three rebounds and almost got it in the basket...I keep my fingers crossed for just one basket!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and know even though I am not by here as much...I think of you all often and I lurk more than you know and love all of your stuff!  I have been really working on getting in shape...I work out most days twice a day.  I am still aiming for a 5k next year.  I am happy to say this last weekend I bought a size 12 pants for the first time in forever...when I started working out last year I had bought my first pair of 18...that was the straw!
> 
> Okay...enough rambling...I must go finish Patrick's shirt!



ugh, mean kids.  Why do some girls have to be so nasty?

YOU are very inspiring!  Congratulations on the size 12!!!   

( I lost 37 lbs in '08 and then gained it all back, and more, this year.    )






tvgirlmin said:


> Love your sewing room!  It looks AWESOME!!!!  I am a kitchen table sewer, but I aspire to having my own room some day...it would be so nice not to have to search for rogue spots of jelly before laying out my outfits!!!
> 
> 
> And, last but not least, the absolute last craft I had to finish before Christmas - a candy cane tutu for another of Jack's little friends birthdays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Emmy, wearing the FIXED pants!  Thanks for the help, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the overflowing trash and unpacked groceries in the background - yesterday was a busy day!



Thanks!  I still usually cut out on the kitchen island because it's so big, so I still have to fight the jelly stickies sometimes.

Love the tutu!



Granna4679 said:


> Love it.  Doesn't it feel great to work in a completely clean and organized space?  I wish I could have a complete room like that.



Thanks.  Don't know how long it will stay that clean though.....


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> I do all of my appliques by hand.  I usually google search for Disney or any other pictures.  You can also search "coloring pages" for any characters.  I then blow them up on xerox to the size I want and as a pp said, cut them out and make it like a puzzle.  My little hint though is to always make a separate copy to keep intact so you can see how it is "suppose to look".  I have been known to cut all the pieces apart and then can't remember what goes where..LOL.  I always back them with wonder under and then iron onto fabric before sewing.  That holds them in place.
> 
> I have never had a problem selling them.  I don't think they could say they are authentic copyright work since we all change them up a little.



I do my applique the same way.  It's also possible to use coloring books that you may have at home.  I have photoshop at work and I cope the pics into there, so I can adjust the size and layout that way.  Remember if you want the applique to go the same exact way as the printed picture you must first reverse it, then cut the shapes out, then wonder under them.  Otherwise things, like words will be backwards.

Thanks about the selling.  I figured as much, but I didn't want to start making things and come across a problem!

Jess


----------



## h518may

*Question*  I am making easy fit pants for DH.  He would like elastic in the bottoms.  Has anyone added elastic to the bottoms?


On another note I finished another feliz, this one is Princess Tiana material.  I haven't taken pictures so I will later.


----------



## aksunshine

aksunshine said:


> Was at a sewing shop I don't normally go to today to get needles after I broke 2, and looking at their sergers. They have Janomes. Anyone know much about them. The had a summer model for $400. It just cuts edge and serges. Is that good? Matt was with me and he may get it for Christmas if I don't say otherwise.



Anyone have a Janome? I don't know much about the brand?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

tvgirlmin said:


>



Great outfits, and I love the purses!   I remember making the same mistakes with the easy-fit pants, and couldn't figure it out and ended up posting it here for help as well! 



Adi12982 said:


> Does anyone know how much the babylock imagine and the babylock enlighten cost?  After all this talk about serger's I looked them up and they seem incredible, so I was wondering how much they cost and I cannot find any info on the internet.  Also, does anyone know if the imagine gathers (I saw that the enlighten does 2:1).  I won't be able to get one any time soon, but I was just wondering how much (and how many years) it would take me to save for one  TIA!



No idea on the price, but I hope I can own one some day....



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.



I am so sorry for your loss!  My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.



GoofyG said:


> So I wanted to see my ticker, but the reality is I have ran out of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have a great time!!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> can you tell I'm happy???



Oh..how exciting!  So I guess we don't get to see it until after Christmas? 



sweetstitches said:


>



Love, love your sewing room!!!  Make me want to go and clean mine up!  I love seeing sewing room pictures...anyone else wants to share pictures of their sewing room?




The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am soooo excited....I made all of my dining reservations today!  YIPEE!!!
> 
> Now, I have some plan for days in my head so now I can truly plan outfits....sickness that you people gave me!
> 
> Speaking of sick...Timmy is on his second round of antibiotics for strep throat.  He was better after the first ten days but it seems a certain bad mommy  forgot to change his toothbrush...you would think I was new to this whole mommy thing!  But he is feeling VERY good today and driving me nuts becuase he is bored not being at school.  He misses his friend "Chilly Lily" and wants to go play with her.  Silly boy!
> 
> I have been doing some sewing...not much.  I am working on a shirt for Patrick.  Just a Rudolph...he said it could have been any old deer with a red nose...he told me this after I am halfway done with his REAL rudolph....ugh!  I have to get it done today becuase tomorrow is dress down day.
> 
> Katie is playing basketball at the Y now.  She has never played before and really knows nothing about the game...so it has been hard for her.  Plus, there is a little girl on her team that is VERY mean to her...it has been hard as a mother to watch.  But Katie has been practicing with DH and is getting much better.  Last night she had three rebounds and almost got it in the basket...I keep my fingers crossed for just one basket!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and know even though I am not by here as much...I think of you all often and I lurk more than you know and love all of your stuff!  I have been really working on getting in shape...I work out most days twice a day.  I am still aiming for a 5k next year.  I am happy to say this last weekend I bought a size 12 pants for the first time in forever...when I started working out last year I had bought my first pair of 18...that was the straw!
> 
> Okay...enough rambling...I must go finish Patrick's shirt!



Yay on the ADRs!  Hope Timmy feels better soon!!


----------



## woodkins

We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one. 
Thanks for letting me share:


----------



## froggy33

woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.



Hi!!  Now I can put a name with who I saw.  I couldn't remember!  It is so fun running into other Disboutiquers!  I'm glad you had a good time.  I'm already wanting to go back and thinking of more customs!  Love the Tiana Vida!!  I did make my daughter a Tiana custom, but she slept most of that day and we didn't get to see Tiana.  Oh well!  We didn't see too many customs either - especially not elaborate ones.  I did get a lot of comments about my daughters though!

Jessica


----------



## SallyfromDE

aksunshine said:


> Was at a sewing shop I don't normally go to today to get needles after I broke 2, and looking at their sergers. They have Janomes. Anyone know much about them. The had a summer model for $400. It just cuts edge and serges. Is that good? Matt was with me and he may get it for Christmas if I don't say otherwise.



My mother and I both have Janome sewing machines and LOVE them. But... she bought a new Janome serger for close to $600 a few years ago. 1 year later, the thing just stopped working. Took it in, Janome said the motor blew out to fix it would cost more then the origional price, with the warranty. Could have just been a bad egg. Like I said, we LOVE  the sewing machines. 



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell I'm happy???



I have this machine!! It's been a few weeks, and I'm starting to get the hang of it. I do have to take it back, I can't get the tension to adjust. I know how, but it doesn't change no matter what I do. But it will get fixed and I'll be even happier!! I am in love with in the hoop designs and having so much working on them. 




sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Dear Santa ..... I want  sewing room. One without the dining room table in it.

Love, Sad   Sewer


----------



## tvgirlmin

woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.
> Thanks for letting me share:



Awesome customs!  Love your Tiana vida!  Hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## sweetstitches

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love, love your sewing room!!!  Make me want to go and clean mine up!  I love seeing sewing room pictures...anyone else wants to share pictures of their sewing room?



Thank you!  

I'd love to see more sewing rooms too!



woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.
> Thanks for letting me share:



LOVE your Vida!!!  The photo of all of you and the face paint were both great pics.



SallyfromDE said:


> Dear Santa ..... I want  sewing room. One without the dining room table in it.
> 
> Love, Sad   Sewer



I wish you all could have your own room.  I didn't always have one either.  This is our 6th house.  The key was getting enough furniture for my sewing room in house #4 (when I was using what was supposed to be the family room as my sewing room) that every house since HAS to have a sewing room because I have too much $$$ invested to not have one.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Question Alert- If I go too fast when using my ruffler foot, My needle falls out - Does this happen to anyone else too? I make sure it is fastened in good and tight. I have a Babylock Ellageo (which I love) I have one feliz finished, I will be cutting out the other 2 tonight. I still have a tablecloth, a t-shirt, 2 sweatshirts and an apron left to make as gifts before Christmas but I am determined to get these dresses done first! I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## mom2rtk

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.



Sorry this is late. I haven't had time to be on much lately. 

I'm terribly sorry for your tragic loss and will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## ireland_nicole

t-beri said:


> I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.
> 
> TIA, ...t.


Of course, I'm praying for your family now.



sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Sweet!  I'm having major hoop envy now though...


lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.


He sounds like an amazing man who lived his life well.  I am so sorry about your loss.


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> can you tell I'm happy???


WooHoo!  I'm so excited for you!!


woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.
> Thanks for letting me share:



Love the customs!  The vida is awesome!


----------



## froggy33

Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!

We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.




Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!




Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!




Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.




Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)







Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!




That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!




Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)





We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?! 
Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## kimmylaj

help please,
i made mia a stripwork twirl to go over a petti and it just doesnt lay right . i amtaking it apart and trying to figure out how much more to add. any ideas on how to figure out measurement to twirl enough and lay properly? thanks girls


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - hope you are all enjoying your holiday events! Prayers to all who need them - T-beri hope you are okay.....love the holiday outfits and the Disney customs too!! Adorable!

Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks

Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.

Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
Wendy


----------



## froggy33

kimmylaj said:


> help please,
> i made mia a stripwork twirl to go over a petti and it just doesnt lay right . i amtaking it apart and trying to figure out how much more to add. any ideas on how to figure out measurement to twirl enough and lay properly? thanks girls



My little one is 17 months and 31" tall about 22lbs and for all my skirts I make the bottom hem about 60" around.  They fit over a petti pretty well that way.  I have heard other people do 80 or 90" for bigger girls.  For strip skirts I do each strip in a trapezoid shape, the top a little smaller than the bottom so that I have less to gather on top.

Good luck!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.





sweetstitches said:


> Not too fancy, but it's mine and as clean as it's ever been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What a beautiful room!


tvgirlmin said:


> And, last but not least, the absolute last craft I had to finish before Christmas - a candy cane tutu for another of Jack's little friends birthdays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Emmy, wearing the FIXED pants!  Thanks for the help, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the overflowing trash and unpacked groceries in the background - yesterday was a busy day!


Everything is really adorable.  I was at the last picture.  For a brief moment I thought your baby was getting foil highlights.  Then I realized she is wearing a shiny hat.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - hope you are all enjoying your holiday events! Prayers to all who need them - T-beri hope you are okay.....love the holiday outfits and the Disney customs too!! Adorable!
> 
> Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks
> 
> Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.
> 
> Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
> Wendy


Prayers for Daniel's Family and for yours.   I have been following the story of those Hikers and praying they would find them.  So sorry to hear that bad news.  


h518may said:


> *Question*  I am making easy fit pants for DH.  He would like elastic in the bottoms.  Has anyone added elastic to the bottoms?
> 
> 
> On another note I finished another feliz, this one is Princess Tiana material.  I haven't taken pictures so I will later.


I think you can just make a smaller casing and add the elastic to the ankles.


aksunshine said:


> Anyone have a Janome? I don't know much about the brand?


My first sewing machine was a Janome but it was ages ago and it wasn't a serger.  I hope you can find some more information.  Can you search for some reviews of the Model #'s of the machines you are considering?


GoofyG said:


> So I wanted to see my ticker, but the reality is I have ran out of time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a great trip!!


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay....I am about to bust........
> 
> 
> DH talked to both sets of parents and.....
> 
> 
> today we left the kids with my folks and went to Chesapeake to Tidewater Sew-n-Vac........
> 
> 
> and.......
> 
> 
> ......wrapped under my tree.......
> 
> 
> 
> is a brand new Brother 780-D, starter kit & 48 spools of Floriani thread!!!!!!
> 
> can you tell I'm happy???


Congratulations on your new machine!


t-beri said:


> I know I haven't been around a whole lot this year.  but I really need some prayers said for my family.  I can't really be specific but I would appreciate good thoughts being sent my way.
> 
> TIA, ...t.


Prayers for you family.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.
> Thanks for letting me share:


I love seeing pictures from the parks.  Your DD and her outfits are adorable.  Looks like you had a great time!


froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
> Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


Your little girl is so cute!!!  I love her outfits.   Great Pictures!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

Help! I need 2 short tink sayings, preferably two words (one word on each sleeve)


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question Alert- If I go too fast when using my ruffler foot, My needle falls out - Does this happen to anyone else too? I make sure it is fastened in good and tight. I have a Babylock Ellageo (which I love) I have one feliz finished, I will be cutting out the other 2 tonight. I still have a tablecloth, a t-shirt, 2 sweatshirts and an apron left to make as gifts before Christmas but I am determined to get these dresses done first! I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...



I have that same machine.  I've never had mine fall out but I do use a small screwdriver to tighten it down extra tight.  I can get it a little bit tighter with the screwdriver than I can with just my fingers.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I made Lanyards for teachers this year. 

They are super easy.  I found the Badge Clips at Michael's and attached them to D rings and also added a split ring for a key.   So I spent about $12.00 and of course I used fabric from my stash.

Here is the tutorial I followed, although I added a little Stitch Witchery inside.

http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html

The finished products. . .












I also made a couple of key fobs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I need to make 2 Christmas Dresses, 4 aprons, and 2 nursing covers.
I have 2 days left because we are leaving Saturday for my parents house.


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
> Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!  I loved the pictures you posted of the customs before the trip but soooooo much cuter in action!  Your DD is adorable.  She looks just like you!  Looks like you had a fantastic trip!!  
And no, not strange at all....we went in October and I can't WAIT to go back.  P.S. The Mickey through the years dress is just fantastic and still my favorite followed closely by the Simba animal kingdom dress


----------



## NaeNae

WHEW!!!  The sewing is done and we are mostly packed.  We leave tomorrow afternoon as soon as DD & DGD3's Christmas program is over.  Here are a few of the customs.




Had to add an extension on DGS's shirt, it was too short.




Jeans to go with the shirt above.  They are for Osborne Lights.




DGS's shirts.


----------



## NaeNae

More customs


----------



## Granna4679

Super cute shirts...I really like the CARS shirt.  Love that fabric.  Adding the green band was so smart and it looks really cute on it.


----------



## NaeNae

These are for Epcot.  It is how Santa Claus is refered to in all 11 countries at Epcotl


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> WHEW!!!  The sewing is done and we are mostly packed.  We leave tomorrow afternoon as soon as DD & DGD3's Christmas program is over.  Here are a few of the customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to add an extension on DGS's shirt, it was too short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans to go with the shirt above.  They are for Osborne Lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS's shirts.



ADORABLE!! WHere did you find that Christmas Cars fabric? Tim would do anything for that!!! lol!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Last post I promise.
This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.


----------



## billwendy

Kathy  - beautiful work! Did each girl get one of those dresses? what a treasure!!

PS - your pm box is full!!


----------



## Granna4679

NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.



Fantastic felizes....and I also loved the vidas (around the world Santa names)...very smart!  I love original ideas.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Kathy  - beautiful work! Did each girl get one of those dresses? what a treasure!!
> 
> PS - your pm box is full!!



Yes both girls got one.    Needless to say I put a lot of stitches on my machine for this trip.  I think every outfit had some sort of embroidery or applique on it. Each DGD got matching outfits for every day.


----------



## froggy33

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Your little girl is so cute!!!  I love her outfits.   Great Pictures!  Thank you for posting.


Thank you!  She was a lot of fun on the trip!



Granna4679 said:


> AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!  I loved the pictures you posted of the customs before the trip but soooooo much cuter in action!  Your DD is adorable.  She looks just like you!  Looks like you had a fantastic trip!!
> And no, not strange at all....we went in October and I can't WAIT to go back.  P.S. The Mickey through the years dress is just fantastic and still my favorite followed closely by the Simba animal kingdom dress



Thanks!  I hadn't even seen most of them on her until the trip.  She looked so cute, and she is such a girl showing off her outfits.
The Mickey one is probably my favorite too, also followed by the Lion King.  I think I am going to start selling and I have some great ideas along the lines of the Mickey one.  So I am pretty excited!

Thanks again!
Jessica


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> ADORABLE!! WHere did you find that Christmas Cars fabric? Tim would do anything for that!!! lol!!!




Hancocks, but it wasn't with the Christmas fabric.  It was mixed in with the licensed fabric.


----------



## aksunshine

Wow! So many GORGEOUS things posted yesterday!!!! Great sewing everyone!


----------



## minnie2

Wow such pretty work!!!!!!  

Wendy,   and prayers for Daniel and your step sisters friend!


----------



## jessica52877

What wonderful outfits posted! I just love the ones that are actual pictures from Disney in action! Kathy! Great job on your bazillion outfits! I can't wait to see pictures of the kids when you return! I couldn't sit through all 6 princesses x2 but the feliz's are gorgeous!!

I figured I should post some of what I was up to! I am building legos right now (ordered tons of pick a bricks) and so thought I would load photobucket up! Too many pictures coming!


----------



## jessica52877

And a few more.






Those two are pretty much the same as what I did for us last year.


----------



## woodkins

froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
> Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Your daughter is just adorable & the customs are the icing on the cake! I miss the days when I could make my dd wear what I want her to LOL!! It was great meeting you & your dd looks just like you. So glad you all had a good time


----------



## jessica52877

Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!






That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.



Wow!  All of these are so amazing!  My dd's would love those princess dresses!!!



jessica52877 said:


> And a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are pretty much the same as what I did for us last year.



These are great!  I would love to see christmas at disney....especially the lighting of the castle and the osborne lights!!!


I finally started working on our family christmas pj's yesterday.  I can't believe how quickly those adult easy fits go together!  I couldn't believe I didn't have any 1" elastice here though!!!!  I have about 1/3 of my dd's nightgowns done too!

I have lots of pictures to post some time when I get time...Tiana, Thanksgiving, etc.  Just haven't had the time...been so busy and haven't been feeling very well for about a week.  I hope I can feel well enough to finish my shopping tonight though because I actually have a sitter lined up!  I am never shopping this late in the year!!!!


----------



## McDuck

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.



Jessica, love all the applique shirts, but had to say these Donald and Daisy outfits are my favorites!


----------



## froggy33

woodkins said:


> Your daughter is just adorable & the customs are the icing on the cake! I miss the days when I could make my dd wear what I want her to LOL!! It was great meeting you & your dd looks just like you. So glad you all had a good time



Thank you!  I know, it's nice jsut putting her in what I want.  That's why for Halloween she was a ladybug - I know that when she gets older she'll probably ask to be a princess, I don't want to get tired of those too soon!

It was really nice meeting you too!  Thanks again!

Jessica


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jessica52877 said:


>



I love them all, Jessica!!!   They are soooo cute!!! You are so talented...



Dreamer & Wisher said:


>



What a great idea!!!  I will have to keep that in mind for next year!



NaeNae said:


>



Adorable customs, and the Feliz turned out great!!  Have a great trip!



woodkins said:


>



I LOVE the Tiana Vida!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Question Alert- If I go too fast when using my ruffler foot, My needle falls out - Does this happen to anyone else too? I make sure it is fastened in good and tight. I have a Babylock Ellageo (which I love) I have one feliz finished, I will be cutting out the other 2 tonight. I still have a tablecloth, a t-shirt, 2 sweatshirts and an apron left to make as gifts before Christmas but I am determined to get these dresses done first! I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...



Yes, that has happened to me..it never happened on my old Brother machine, but it happened on my Brother 4500D...now, I tightened it real good, and I keep the screwdriver near by when I use the ruffler, and tighten it every so often before I finish ruffling.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - hope you are all enjoying your holiday events! Prayers to all who need them - T-beri hope you are okay.....love the holiday outfits and the Disney customs too!! Adorable!
> 
> Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks
> 
> Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.
> 
> Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
> Wendy



Prayers for Daniel and his mom, and the rest of the family.  I will also say a prayer for your step sister, and Katie's family!


----------



## minnie2

Jessica AMAZING as usual!


----------



## jessica52877

McDuck said:


> Jessica, love all the applique shirts, but had to say these Donald and Daisy outfits are my favorites!



Thank you! They are some of my most favorite! I must say I didn't think up the idea or pick the fabric. I just sewed it all up! It turned out gorgeous!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

The princesses in their winter wear on the Feliz is awesome!  I like the sparkly fabric you used too!

Jessica....Your tees have so much "character"!  Darling as always.  I love the Donald set the best though.  The blues and swirls of fabric, plus the neat Euro ruffles make it very boutique looking!


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


>



Everything is awesome Jessica, but I especially love the Donald.  Wish I had the patience and skill you have to do those great T-Shirts.  I have to keep telling Tyler that it has to be SIMPLE for mom to do it.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html



They look great.  And good Idea.  I had bookmarked that page in case I needed an idea for later.



NaeNae said:


> Had to add an extension on DGS's shirt, it was too short.



Everything is great.  Too funny about the shirt being too short.  They grow too fast for us most days, don't they?




NaeNae said:


> These are for Epcot.  It is how Santa Claus is refered to in all 11 countries at Epcotl



That is so cool.  What a great idea.

The feliz looks great too.  Any you made 2 of these, both with that many princesses?!?! 



woodkins said:


>



Love the VIDA



froggy33 said:


> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



All of the dresses look so much better in action then when You originally posted them.  Glad you had a great time.  And don't we all start planning our next trip right away?!?!? (Even if there is no immediate plans for one)


----------



## McDuck

Quick question...I want to sew DD a couple of pacifier clips to put in her Christmas stocking (she turns 2 months on the 21st).  I got pink ribbon and some snaps.  Now I need to find a fastener-- I'm calling it a suspender clip...the part of suspenders that clips to the top of the pants, but I don't know what the "real" name is?  I like how the cover part of it would keep sharp corners down.  I'm hitting a local sewing shop on Saturday (and then Hancock's after that).  If I have to ask someone there for assistance, does anyone know the technical name of what I'm looking for is?


----------



## h518may

I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).  

The front





The back





Better picture of the back


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> All of the dresses look so much better in action then when You originally posted them.  Glad you had a great time.  And don't we all start planning our next trip right away?!?!? (Even if there is no immediate plans for one)



Thanks!  They all did turn out really well on (which is a good thing - cause I really didn't try many of them on her before we left!)  I am already so excited for our next trip!!  I already have dates picked out and everything - my husband has no idea!!  I am going to take a land/sea so I can go on the new Dream!  I really need to start saving my money now!  Hopefully designing customs for people will help keep me occupied!

Jessica


----------



## pixeegrl

jessica52877 said:


> I figured I should post some of what I was up to! I am building legos right now (ordered tons of pick a bricks) and so thought I would load photobucket up! Too many pictures coming!





jessica52877 said:


> And a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are pretty much the same as what I did for us last year.





jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.



These are all so cute, I love Donald fighting with the lights!


----------



## McDuck

h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the back



That's so adorable!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the back




Great job!  I am having a Tiana custom made with the main fabric on the front.  I love it!  I have not seen the pink Tiana.  Great find!


----------



## luvinyou

McDuck said:


> Quick question...I want to sew DD a couple of pacifier clips to put in her Christmas stocking (she turns 2 months on the 21st).  I got pink ribbon and some snaps.  Now I need to find a fastener-- I'm calling it a suspender clip...the part of suspenders that clips to the top of the pants, but I don't know what the "real" name is?  I like how the cover part of it would keep sharp corners down.  I'm hitting a local sewing shop on Saturday (and then Hancock's after that).  If I have to ask someone there for assistance, does anyone know the technical name of what I'm looking for is?



If you can't find it at the sewing shop, go to Target or Walmart and get mitten clips.  I know in October they had them in the Dollar Spot at Target, but you could probably find then in the kids/baby department too


----------



## McDuck

luvinyou said:


> If you can't find it at the sewing shop, go to Target or Walmart and get mitten clips.  I know in October they had them in the Dollar Spot at Target, but you could probably find then in the kids/baby department too



Thanks!  I didn't know about those!    That's exactly the type of fastener I am looking for and will be a good fall-back if I don't have luck at the sewing shop.


----------



## AlternateEgo

I have to finish the stockings soon! I am running out of time 

I don't know how you guys can find the time to do so many beautiful customs  when I am just trying to find time to make stockings, lol.  

I think the Feliz is going to have to be on my list, it is just too cute.  I know I can't do all the applique's though... so I will have to be creative with the materials.

Questions... September customs, do you still do dresses? Are they hot? If I don't have a serger will the seems irritate my kids stomachs?  If you have three daughters... do you make a custom for every park? or more extensive like, one for the park, then one for dinner...?

Thanks!


----------



## kimmylaj

froggy33 said:


> My little one is 17 months and 31" tall about 22lbs and for all my skirts I make the bottom hem about 60" around.  They fit over a petti pretty well that way.  I have heard other people do 80 or 90" for bigger girls.  For strip skirts I do each strip in a trapezoid shape, the top a little smaller than the bottom so that I have less to gather on top.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks so much , i will definitely measure and add some more strips


----------



## SallyfromDE

froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



Jessica, your little one is such a doll baby!! I love all her customs. 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I made Lanyards for teachers this year.
> 
> They are super easy.  I found the Badge Clips at Michael's and attached them to D rings and also added a split ring for a key.   So I spent about $12.00 and of course I used fabric from my stash.
> 
> Here is the tutorial I followed, although I added a little Stitch Witchery inside.
> 
> http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html
> 
> The finished products. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a couple of key fobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make 2 Christmas Dresses, 4 aprons, and 2 nursing covers.
> I have 2 days left because we are leaving Saturday for my parents house.



I remember reading some years back, about a man that was a trucker. His wife wanted to travel with her, but she liked to sew. So he rigged up a sewing table and her sewing in the cab of his truck. I would have liked to see inside that truck. 



NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> This is gorgeous!!


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> Jessica, your little one is such a doll baby!! I love all her customs.



Aww. Thanks so much!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I've been so busy with everything that I've been forgetting to take pics before the stuff goes out LOL, but I made an Alice cutie top for DD's alice audition, aprons for a few folks, an outfit for DD to sing at the capitol, and a Tiana meghan (or is it Molly) peasant for a co-workers DD.  Finally finished the kids outfits to go see Santa saturday.  DS didn't want to model his vest, but DD was happy to oblige.  DS's vest is in the same mickey stripe fabric.






DD also wanted a pic of the puppies, and in the spirit of the dog lovers of the board, here are my furbabies "posing" with DD:


----------



## Tweevil

I have a question guys....

What is the easiest purse to make on YCMT?  I have 5 to do and a cold so easy would be good...  Giving them out on Wednesday for our angel tree.

Thanks very much for your help,
She who has a 103.4 fever and can't stand it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I made Lanyards for teachers this year.
> 
> They are super easy.  I found the Badge Clips at Michael's and attached them to D rings and also added a split ring for a key.   So I spent about $12.00 and of course I used fabric from my stash.
> 
> Here is the tutorial I followed, although I added a little Stitch Witchery inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make 2 Christmas Dresses, 4 aprons, and 2 nursing covers.
> I have 2 days left because we are leaving Saturday for my parents house.





NaeNae said:


> WHEW!!!  The sewing is done and we are mostly packed.  We leave tomorrow afternoon as soon as DD & DGD3's Christmas program is over.  Here are a few of the customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS's shirts.





NaeNae said:


> More customs





NaeNae said:


> These are for Epcot.  It is how Santa Claus is refered to in all 11 countries at Epcotl





NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.





jessica52877 said:


> I figured I should post some of what I was up to! I am building legos right now (ordered tons of pick a bricks) and so thought I would load photobucket up! Too many pictures coming!





jessica52877 said:


> And a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are pretty much the same as what I did for us last year.





jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.





h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> The front



Oh my goodness, I love, love, love everything!!!

The lanyards- what a great gift idea!
The t-shirts- awesome!
The vida- very, very cool!
The other stuff- amazing!
The Tiana Feliz- gorgeous!
My two very, very favorite have got to be:
The Christmas Princess Feliz- Wow, just wow!
The Donald- I love how you used the blue whimsy fabric; it really stands out in an amazing way, the euro ruffles are also the perfect touch- just amazing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks
> 
> Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.
> 
> Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
> Wendy



Wendy,
I know how hard life can be with just 1 SN child, Shelly must be at wits end.  I have said a prayer and will continue to pray for God's peace for this family.  I know of the grief you speak of, because there was a life before hand, A pre cancer Daniel.  It is so hard and I sure do wish I could do more for her.

I will continue to also pray for those lost on the mountain.  DH was SAR and it will be a recovery.  God's grace and peace for the family.

We miss you and love you, April


----------



## tvgirlmin

Nae Nae - somehow lost a quote, but LOVED the princess felizes!  You did a great job!!!!



jessica52877 said:


>





jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.



What beautiful work, Jessica!  It is all great, but the donald and daisy tops are beyond belief - love the fabrics!!!!!



h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the back



What a precious Tiana!  I wanna get that material so bad - we are the last to get everything out here on the rock!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been so busy with everything that I've been forgetting to take pics before the stuff goes out LOL, but I made an Alice cutie top for DD's alice audition, aprons for a few folks, an outfit for DD to sing at the capitol, and a Tiana meghan (or is it Molly) peasant for a co-workers DD.  Finally finished the kids outfits to go see Santa saturday.  DS didn't want to model his vest, but DD was happy to oblige.  DS's vest is in the same mickey stripe fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD also wanted a pic of the puppies, and in the spirit of the dog lovers of the board, here are my furbabies "posing" with DD:



Your DD is such a cutie - and the pups are adorable, too!



Tweevil said:


> I have a question guys....
> 
> What is the easiest purse to make on YCMT?  I have 5 to do and a cold so easy would be good...  Giving them out on Wednesday for our angel tree.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help,
> She who has a 103.4 fever and can't stand it.



I am a big fan of the knot purse - it is easy to sew, but a pain to cut out!  Lots of pieces to cut, but if you can get kind of an assembly line going, it is not so bad.  Good luck and I hope you feel better soon!

I made a last minute tutu this morning for a friend's baby - she is only three months old, so had to leave a flat spot for her to lay down!  Today was the last day I was gonna see her before Christmas.  Found just enough scraps in my fabric bin and had been kidding my friend that her baby really needed a tutu - it is Ohio State colors for the big bowl game coming up:


----------



## Tweevil

Heather!!!!
I didn't  know you digitized those HAMSTERS!!!  Soooo cute!!

(Yes, I am overly using the !!! tonight - I am sick and the cough meds are making me goofy - but those are soooo cute!!!!!)


----------



## karamat

Granna4679 said:


> I love your customs for Megan....you did an excellent job.  So envious off all the fabric in the background.  I have tons too but not near enough storage room and definitely not as organized.  Congrats on new machine!



Thanks!  What part of Houston are you in?  I'm down SW - in Sugar Land.  There are a couple of other Houston-area ladies that frequent here.




aksunshine said:


> Anyone have a Janome? I don't know much about the brand?



I love Janome - I have the 350e embroidery machine and now the 6600P sewing machine.  But like with most brands, Janome makes everything from base models to top-of-the-line... you should be able to do research on line for any model you're looking at.  And check yahoo for groups... I joined a yahoo group for the 6500/6600 machine as soon as DH gave it to me and I've already learned a lot!


Mary Ann - great pictures of your sewing room.  Next house I'll have one... for now I'm spread across the dining room, the living room and the bedroom


----------



## jessica52877

AlternateEgo said:


> Questions... September customs, do you still do dresses? Are they hot? If I don't have a serger will the seems irritate my kids stomachs?  If you have three daughters... do you make a custom for every park? or more extensive like, one for the park, then one for dinner...?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think the seams will irritate the kids at all. Make sure you zigzag the edges atleast though otherwise the fabric will just become stringy and what not. Can't help you out on the dress thing since I only have a boy! 

I make a custom per day. I am not one to carry around clothes and change though. Some make them for special breakfasts and then change for the park or the like. Just depends on what you want to do. I would love to have a matching shirt for each character or thing we did but too much trouble and not enough time. 



ireland_nicole said:


> My two very, very favorite have got to be:
> The Christmas Princess Feliz- Wow, just wow!
> The Donald- I love how you used the blue whimsy fabric; it really stands out in an amazing way, the euro ruffles are also the perfect touch- just amazing!



Thanks! That is some of my most favorite fabric too and especially because blue is my favorite color!



Tweevil said:


> Heather!!!!
> I didn't  know you digitized those HAMSTERS!!!  Soooo cute!!
> 
> (Yes, I am overly using the !!! tonight - I am sick and the cough meds are making me goofy - but those are soooo cute!!!!!)



I love to use the !!! sign often!


----------



## Granna4679

karamat said:


> Thanks!  What part of Houston are you in?  I'm down SW - in Sugar Land.  There are a couple of other Houston-area ladies that frequent here.




I live in NE Houston (Humble to be exact).  My daughter got married out your way in May (Southern Plantation - Heaven on Earth Weddings).  It was beautiful.  Who else is from Houston and what part?


----------



## Adi12982

McDuck said:


> Quick question...I want to sew DD a couple of pacifier clips to put in her Christmas stocking (she turns 2 months on the 21st).  I got pink ribbon and some snaps.  Now I need to find a fastener-- I'm calling it a suspender clip...the part of suspenders that clips to the top of the pants, but I don't know what the "real" name is?  I like how the cover part of it would keep sharp corners down.  I'm hitting a local sewing shop on Saturday (and then Hancock's after that).  If I have to ask someone there for assistance, does anyone know the technical name of what I'm looking for is?



Jennie - I got suspender clips at the walmart craft section (mine has fabric though, dunno if that makes a difference).  I dunno what they are called either, lol - sorry I can't help.


----------



## McDuck

Adi12982 said:


> Jennie - I got suspender clips at the walmart craft section (mine has fabric though, dunno if that makes a difference).  I dunno what they are called either, lol - sorry I can't help.



Thanks, Adi.  Unfortunately, the Wal-Marts in our area eliminated their fabric sections, so I'm not too hopeful of finding it there.  There is one near my mom that still has fabric.  I was so bummed when I learned Wal-Mart was getting rid of fabric in some of their stores.  The yarn section is tee-ninesy now, too.  Lucky us for being the "chosen ones".  (Have to admit the shrinking yarn section does help with preventing too much addition to THAT stash, anyway.  LOL)

Hopefully the sewing store or Hancocks will work out for me.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> I live in NE Houston (Humble to be exact).  My daughter got married out your way in May (Southern Plantation - Heaven on Earth Weddings).  It was beautiful.  Who else is from Houston and what part?



I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.


----------



## ireland_nicole

WDWAtLast said:


> I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.



Those are great!  I feel like such a slacker this year, I was running so behind, I just want to Lammes and got them all chocolate gifts.  Bad me.  Your bags are lovely, I love the fringe.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am very good at the bowling shirt but have never used a pillow case for the back.  I would like to get a shirt done for DS today but need some more instructions for how to use the pillowcase???  Do I just center the back and cut it out?

Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> Would those of you that pray please say a prayer for my brother?  He was tragically struck and killed by a car Friday night.  My Dad died 12/12/67 when I was 6 years old so my brother was like a Dad to me.





lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks so much for all the prayers and hugs.  It just doesn't seem real.  I don't know how I'll get through the wake and funeral.  My brother was such a great guy.  Everyone who met him loved him.  This is from his guest book and pretty typical of the sentiments:
> 
> Joe gave so much of himself to help people. For years, he helped me with the VA hospital program, the Brockton hospital Christmas delivery, Cub Scouts & Boy Scouts events, Millis Pride Day events. The latest was the October Turkey Shoot, for scholarship funds. There will be no way to replace Joe. He will be remembered & missed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support.


I am so very very sorry. Joe sounds like he was a wonderful man.


----------



## teresajoy

woodkins said:


> We just got back from a wonderful trip to the World! Had a great time and some wacky weather to boot. I did get to quickly meet Jessica & her sleeping beauty at 1900 Park Fare but only noticed 1 or 2 customs around the parks. Here are a few pics from our trip. The Tiana Vida was a HUGE hit, I don't think they are seeing too many customs of her so we got LOTS of attention with that one.
> Thanks for letting me share:



I love the Tiana Vida!!! So cute!!! Heather and I were at Disney this week, and I think we only saw 3 customs! One belonged to a Diser, JenJulia! Which was neat! 



froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica


I love seeing your daughter in the outfits!!! I LOVE the Small World dress! It is so cute! Your daughter is just adorable!! She reminds me of Arminda when she was that age. 



billwendy said:


> Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks
> 
> Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.
> 
> Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
> Wendy



Wendy, thank you for the update on Daniel. I'm so happy that he is doing well. My prayers are with Shelly too.

I'm so sorry for your step-sister's friend. I had so hoped they would find those climbers. 


jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!


I love the Snow White!!! That is so adorable!! I bet Dallas looks cute in that! :lol:

And, the Donald is FABULOUS!!! Very very pretty!


McDuck said:


> Quick question...I want to sew DD a couple of pacifier clips to put in her Christmas stocking (she turns 2 months on the 21st).  I got pink ribbon and some snaps.  Now I need to find a fastener-- I'm calling it a suspender clip...the part of suspenders that clips to the top of the pants, but I don't know what the "real" name is?  I like how the cover part of it would keep sharp corners down.  I'm hitting a local sewing shop on Saturday (and then Hancock's after that).  If I have to ask someone there for assistance, does anyone know the technical name of what I'm looking for is?



Like Daniela said, I think most people just use the mitten clips! 



h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Oh my goodness gracious!!!! That is breathtaking!
> 
> 
> 
> AlternateEgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions... September customs, do you still do dresses? Are they hot? If I don't have a serger will the seems irritate my kids stomachs?  If you have three daughters... do you make a custom for every park? or more extensive like, one for the park, then one for dinner...?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are dresses hot? My girls always found dresses to be quite comfortable in hot weather. I guess it depends on how heavy the dress is. I like a custom for each park, sometimes I bring more. It just depends on what you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather!!!!
> I didn't  know you digitized those HAMSTERS!!!  Soooo cute!!
> 
> (Yes, I am overly using the !!! tonight - I am sick and the cough meds are making me goofy - but those are soooo cute!!!!!)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't they adorable!!!
> 
> 
> WDWAtLast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are great!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

Look what Heather and I did this week!











We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!! 

There are more pictures up on Facebook.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am very good at the bowling shirt but have never used a pillow case for the back.  I would like to get a shirt done for DS today but need some more instructions for how to use the pillowcase???  Do I just center the back and cut it out?
> 
> Thanks and Merry Christmas.



Depends exactly what you want and what size you need to make it.  When I made the Jack Sparrow shirts the pillowcase wasn't quite wide enough to go top to bottom on the size shirt I had to make, so I had to sew a strip to the top of it before cutting it out.  You can see a bit of the top strip in this.





I also wanted Jack on the back and Will on the front,





 but did not want to waste the picture on the seam allowance, so I taped together the back piece and the side piece and cut it all as one.
And in this pic you can see how there is no side seam under his right armpit.





this is probably more info and pictures than you wanted to know, but I really love this shirt and take every opportunity to show it off.


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I love seeing your daughter in the outfits!!! I LOVE the Small World dress! It is so cute! Your daughter is just adorable!! She reminds me of Arminda when she was that age.


Thank you!  She was so cute and even though she is only 17 months she is already a total girlly girl and loved her dresses!



teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!



How fun!!  I am so jealous!!   The last trip was the first for us with kids and even though it was AMAZING, it is really fun to go just adults!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!  She was so cute and even though she is only 17 months she is already a total girlly girl and loved her dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> How fun!!  I am so jealous!!   The last trip was the first for us with kids and even though it was AMAZING, it is really fun to go just adults!



She sounds like Arminda too! She has always LOVED dresses and being a girly girl!

I haven't went away overnight without my kids since Corey (my 17 year old) was 2!  And, that was to Brian's cousin's wedding.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Depends exactly what you want and what size you need to make it.  When I made the Jack Sparrow shirts the pillowcase wasn't quite wide enough to go top to bottom on the size shirt I had to make, so I had to sew a strip to the top of it before cutting it out.  You can see a bit of the top strip in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted Jack on the back and Will on the front,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but did not want to waste the picture on the seam allowance, so I taped together the back piece and the side piece and cut it all as one.
> And in this pic you can see how there is no side seam under his right armpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is probably more info and pictures than you wanted to know, but I really love this shirt and take every opportunity to show it off.


Trica, that is exactly the shirt I was thinking of and thanks for the picture.  I don't get the part about the strip on the top?  It will be size 7/8 for Hunter.  Could you please PM me with exact details?

Thanks, April


----------



## mommyof2princesses

First off, I absolutely LOVE everything that has been posted recently.  Beautiful!  Wish I had more time!

Second, Enabler Alert!  Was in Walmart today and al their Christmas material was marked down to $1.50 and $2.00 a yard!  WOOHOO!  Picked up a couple of different materials.  The lady there told me the marked it down last night!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tricia,
Now I see the strip, I thought it was part of the collar, it really works well with the shirt.  I am starting to get the side part I think.

You taped the side pattern to the back pattern and then opened the pillowcase and cut it on the side seam?  Is that correct?

If I get this extra present done with all the other things it will be a miracle, but that is what Christmas really is.


----------



## tvgirlmin

WDWAtLast said:


> I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.



Your bags are awesome!  The teachers are going to love them!  And the trim is great 



teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



So jealous of you girls!  I wanna meet Tiana so bad - hope you had a fabulous time!  I hadn't been anywhere overnight without kids since before I had kids - my mom kept my two this summer so my best friend and I could do a girls two-day to dollywood and the smokies - it was sooooo fun, even when you do miss the kiddos....


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Tricia,
> Now I see the strip, I thought it was part of the collar, it really works well with the shirt.  I am starting to get the side part I think.
> 
> You taped the side pattern to the back pattern and then opened the pillowcase and cut it on the side seam?  Is that correct?
> 
> If I get this extra present done with all the other things it will be a miracle, but that is what Christmas really is.



Yes, I taped the side pattern to the back pattern (only 1 side)  then I placed it over the pillowcase and cut all around.  My pillowcase looked like this





And I did not want to cut between Jack and Will, as I would have lost too much in the seam allowance.

I spent a lot of time with the pattern pieces and the pillowcase before I cut anything, cause I wanted it to be perfect and since things just barely fit in the large size I was making.


I sent you a PM too.


----------



## WDWAtLast

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



Looks like a blast!!!


----------



## Granna4679

WDWAtLast said:


> I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.



Love the purses.  The fringe looks really cute on these and I love the fabric you picked.  
Are you in the Cypress area (NW)?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Granna4679 said:


> I live in NE Houston (Humble to be exact).  My daughter got married out your way in May (Southern Plantation - Heaven on Earth Weddings).  It was beautiful.  Who else is from Houston and what part?



Me!!  I am on the opposite side..in Friendswood.


----------



## WDWAtLast

Granna4679 said:


> Love the purses.  The fringe looks really cute on these and I love the fabric you picked.
> Are you in the Cypress area (NW)?



Yes, CyFair/Jersey Village area.


----------



## coteau_chick

Help!  I have a Emily tunic almost done.  I just have to hem and sew up the side seams.  I tried it on Grace just now and her head doesn't fit through the head hole.    OMG!  I wanted her to wear it tonight for the Safari of lights at the zoo.  She must have a big head.  I know that when I buy her outfits that come with hats the hats never fit her.  What can I do to save the shirt?  Please respond soon.  Pretty please.  Carla if you are reading please pretty please help..........................


----------



## coteau_chick

someone please please reply soon to my previous post..............


----------



## sweetstitches

ireland_nicole said:


> Sweet!  I'm having major hoop envy now though...



This isn't going to help your hoop envy, but I really loving my machine right now.  

I started these 2 I Spy quilts 12 years ago and started to embroidery the words around the border on my pfaff.  I could only do 4-5 letters at a time!  Sometimes that wasn't even an entire word.  I gave up because it was soooo frustrating lining everything up.

Now, using my big hoop, i can do 2 strips at the same time, and several words at a time!!!  Love it!



froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
> Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Jessica, she could not be any cuter!!!  Love all the customs too.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - hope you are all enjoying your holiday events! Prayers to all who need them - T-beri hope you are okay.....love the holiday outfits and the Disney customs too!! Adorable!
> 
> Well, it has been exactly 1 year since Daniel (my  now 12 year old nephew) was diagnosed with a medullablastoma - a very aggressive form of brain cancer/tumor. We are thankful that this year has gone fairly well healthwise (with less than 5 hospitalizations due to illness - many due to chemo treatments though). I found out today that Daniel's team meeting in Rehab didnt go so great. I dont know specifics,  there is no sign of regrowth of the tumor (whew) so they werent telling mom that, but she just broke down in the  meeting. She is just so overwhelmed and I think is in some ways greiving the loss of her "healthy son" Daniel. While he is a GREAT kiddo - he has some permanent issues in they way he thinks, walks and talks. I've mentioned before that his 2 brothers are also special needs kiddos (drug/alcohol exposed in utero by their birth mothers) and they are a HANDFUL to say the least. Plus he has a teenaged sister (so sweet, bearing alot for her family) and a 2 year old sister! While we reach out to them, sometimes they just want to be left alone I think so life feels "normal" to them again. If you guys could just say a prayer of thanksgiving for his health and then a prayer of strength for his mom (Shelly) I'd really appreciate it. I think it just hits home with it being the holidays and all. Thanks
> 
> Prayer request #2. My step sister's best friend is Katie Nolan - she is one of the hikers missing on Mt. Hood. They called off the search officially now - she has not been found and they say there is less than a 1% chance of her survival at this point. She and Ruthie went to college at Philadelphia Biblical University together. Katie lived at my mom's house for a month or so 2 summers ago. I dont know her very well, but my stepfather's side of the family does. I pray her family finds peace and closure - what a horrific event.
> 
> Thanks friends! Sorry to ramble - Love you guys!!
> Wendy




Are the "permanent issues" due to the tumor or chemo?  Having a child affected by FAS, I "really" feel for what Shelly is dealing with.  I can't imagine having all that going on at once.  Praying for her family, Daniel and your the missing hikers and their families.  So sad.


----------



## sweetstitches

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> What a beautiful room!



Thank you.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I made Lanyards for teachers this year.
> 
> They are super easy.  I found the Badge Clips at Michael's and attached them to D rings and also added a split ring for a key.   So I spent about $12.00 and of course I used fabric from my stash.
> 
> Here is the tutorial I followed, although I added a little Stitch Witchery inside.
> 
> http://sewsimplycreative.blogspot.com/2008/09/lanyard-tutorial.html
> 
> The finished products. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a couple of key fobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make 2 Christmas Dresses, 4 aprons, and 2 nursing covers.
> I have 2 days left because we are leaving Saturday for my parents house.




great gift ideas!



NaeNae said:


> More customs





NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.




Everything is super cute, but the striped peasant top with the HO, HO, HO pants and the AWESOME princess dress were my favorites.  You have been one busy woman!!!!   What great memories you are creating for your grandkids.  They are so lucky to have you!


----------



## sweetstitches

jessica52877 said:


> What wonderful outfits posted! I just love the ones that are actual pictures from Disney in action! Kathy! Great job on your bazillion outfits! I can't wait to see pictures of the kids when you return! I couldn't sit through all 6 princesses x2 but the feliz's are gorgeous!!
> 
> I figured I should post some of what I was up to! I am building legos right now (ordered tons of pick a bricks) and so thought I would load photobucket up! Too many pictures coming!





jessica52877 said:


> And a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two are pretty much the same as what I did for us last year.





jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Aimee for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the Daisy outfit I was working on a while back.



Everything is amazing, as usual.  You must sew soooo much faster than I do; I can't imagine how long it would take me to do all that. (and it still wouldn't look as nice.)

The Donald/Daisy are my favorites--they are so different.



h518may said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I finished another feliz.  I wanted a feliz that was more summery then my first one(Christmasy).
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of the back



Great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been so busy with everything that I've been forgetting to take pics before the stuff goes out LOL, but I made an Alice cutie top for DD's alice audition, aprons for a few folks, an outfit for DD to sing at the capitol, and a Tiana meghan (or is it Molly) peasant for a co-workers DD.  Finally finished the kids outfits to go see Santa saturday.  DS didn't want to model his vest, but DD was happy to oblige.  DS's vest is in the same mickey stripe fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD also wanted a pic of the puppies, and in the spirit of the dog lovers of the board, here are my furbabies "posing" with DD:



awwww, so cute, esp. with the puppies



Tweevil said:


> I have a question guys....
> 
> What is the easiest purse to make on YCMT?  I have 5 to do and a cold so easy would be good...  Giving them out on Wednesday for our angel tree.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help,
> She who has a 103.4 fever and can't stand it.



I haven't made any of the purses yet, but just wanted to say I'm sorry you are so sick.  Hope you are feeling better today (still trying to catch up reading.)


----------



## sweetstitches

karamat said:


> Mary Ann - great pictures of your sewing room.  Next house I'll have one... for now I'm spread across the dining room, the living room and the bedroom



Thanks.  You are going to need a LARGE sewing room!  



WDWAtLast said:


> I am in NW Houston and am a loyal lurker of this thread!  I haven't had much time to sew, but did make many of the Aivilo Pocket totes for teacher gifts! I modified the size slightly and self lined the exterior pockets.  I also added fringe trim to the homeroom teacher's bags.



Those are great!




teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



How fun!!!



tricia said:


> Depends exactly what you want and what size you need to make it.  When I made the Jack Sparrow shirts the pillowcase wasn't quite wide enough to go top to bottom on the size shirt I had to make, so I had to sew a strip to the top of it before cutting it out.  You can see a bit of the top strip in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted Jack on the back and Will on the front,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but did not want to waste the picture on the seam allowance, so I taped together the back piece and the side piece and cut it all as one.
> And in this pic you can see how there is no side seam under his right armpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is probably more info and pictures than you wanted to know, but I really love this shirt and take every opportunity to show it off.



I don't blame you for wanting to show it off again; it's a great shirt.  My DS's would LOVE that shirt!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.




These are FABULOUS! It sounds heavenly and I'm glad you got to do it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



What an amazing opportunity!  It looks like you had a fantastic time, I'm so happy you got the chance for "girl time" together!


----------



## Adi12982

coteau_chick said:


> Help!  I have a Emily tunic almost done.  I just have to hem and sew up the side seams.  I tried it on Grace just now and her head doesn't fit through the head hole.    OMG!  I wanted her to wear it tonight for the Safari of lights at the zoo.  She must have a big head.  I know that when I buy her outfits that come with hats the hats never fit her.  What can I do to save the shirt?  Please respond soon.  Pretty please.  Carla if you are reading please pretty please help..........................



Is it possible for you to make an opening in the back - so it is big enough to go over her neck and then close with a button or snap (sort of like the back of the bubble romper)??


----------



## Adi12982

NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.



GORGEOUS!!  You did an amazing job! 

 Where did you get all those princesses or did you digitize them yourself?


----------



## coteau_chick

Adi12982 said:


> Is it possible for you to make an opening in the back - so it is big enough to go over her neck and then close with a button or snap (sort of like the back of the bubble romper)??



My niece came over and she wiggled it until Grace's head popped through it.  Yeah!!  Now we are back in business.  Thanks so much for your suggestion.  My SIL actually suggested the same thing.  I think that may have worked.   Thanks again.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Adi12982

coteau_chick said:


> My niece came over and she wiggled it until Grace's head popped through it.  Yeah!!  Now we are back in business.  Thanks so much for your suggestion.  My SIL actually suggested the same thing.  I think that may have worked.   Thanks again.  Merry Christmas.



Glad you found a solution!  Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



That's so neat you gals snuck away just the two of you!!  What fun sister time!!  You gals look great and not at all homesick


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.



I am in love with this darling little dress!!  If you don't mind me asking...where did you find those princess designs?  I don't have a little girl, but I'm a total design addict


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

froggy33 said:


> Here's a mini trip report featuring customs!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday, Dec 5, checked into Caribbean Beach and ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner.  Little one did pretty good with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning we headed out to Epcot and ran into Daisy Duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday we went to Animal Kingdom.  She was sleepy during Lion King, but really loved Nemo - we got front row seats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday was MGM - my favorite dress and probably the one that got the most attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Magic Kingdom...she slept most of the day and ended up cutting a tooth, so I have no pics. : (
> Thursday was a simple day with dinner at Akershus and the MVMCP!  These are the best pictures I have (she didn't want to hang out with Santa - she fell asleep soon after this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we did a photo session at Grand Floridian.  It went really well and the pics were great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night was dinner with the Steps-again she was pretty tired, so this is the best pic of the dress.  The sisters were okay, but the mother was great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning was breakfast with Mary Poppins (mommy's favorite part!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!  I can't wait to go back!!!  Does it mean you have a problem if you just got back, and are already thinking/planning the next one and what customs you will make?!
> Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



I saw your daughter at HS on Tuesday!  Your mother-in-law (I think) was with her near the hat.  I stopped and asked her if she was on Disboards.  She said she you were!   Too too cute!!  She was super precious in person.  Great job on all of the customs!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


>


Oh okay.. now I know what you were talking about on Facebook. Wowzas.. It really came out awesome. I LOOOOVe the lights.. even though I think you hated doing them.. hehe




froggy33 said:


>


Jessica, Loved your mini trip report!! What a lucky little girl to have such beautiful customs! I really liked the small world outfit and the one with steam boat willie on it. This picture of you guys is too cute. You are cute too.. i wish I could pull that outfit off!


sweetstitches said:


> [/IMG]



Wow.. I need to do that. Wish I had such a nice space to sew in! Good job!



tvgirlmin said:


>



Glad you fixed the pants! SHe looks adorable!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Love love love the picture with the 2 of them together. I am jealous of your beautiful leaves! We don't get leaves like that here. They both are sooo gorgeous! Her fairy godmother did such a good job with her dress. hehe
The thanksgiving dress is too cute. I hadn't seen that one yet.



sweetstitches said:


> The brother is the 4500 Duetta (same as yours, right?)


Lucky girl!



woodkins said:


>


Her Tiana dress is gorgeous!!! 



NaeNae said:


>


Goodness.. you must be exhausted. Love  everything. I really like your peasant tops though. They are so cute!



NaeNae said:


>


Wow!! This dress is stunning!!! I am in love with it. Please feel free to send it to my DD... 



jessica52877 said:


>


Love Love Love the Daisy and DOnald outfits!!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Her outfit and pose are adorable!! I love that fabric. Is that new this year?? I soo need some of that for next year if so.
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Off to finish my DD's birthday dress. Her birthday party is on Sunday... *


----------



## billwendy

sweetstitches said:


> Are the "permanent issues" due to the tumor or chemo?  Having a child affected by FAS, I "really" feel for what Shelly is dealing with.  I can't imagine having all that going on at once.  Praying for her family, Daniel and your the missing hikers and their families.  So sad.




Hi  MaryAnn - his tumor was right on his cerebellum which helps with our motor control and balance - so his walking is not really stable and a year later, he still has a walker, mainly for safety if he goes out into the community. Evidently kids who have tumors removed from this area can get something called Posterior Fossa Syndrome, and Daniel definately has that. In my work with kids who have had radiation/chemo is that some seem to be okay, and others definately have learning issues afterwards. So Im sure its a combination of things - thanks so much for your prayers and support!

Everyone - my little patient and I finished her Molly top today during our session! She was THRILLED!! I wish I could show you a picture - HIPPA - but she chose that purple HSM fabric with the characters in bright colors and a green with pink polka dot fabrics. She made the back the polkadots, the front HSM and one sleeve of each!! an original for sure!!! lol!!!

Love the outfits, bags and all the creations!! Wonderful job everyone!

Tomorrow Im hoping to be snowed in - I have 5 pairs of easyfit pj's to make!! I hope I have enough flannel!!


----------



## jessica52877

Diz-Mommy said:


> I am in love with this darling little dress!!  If you don't mind me asking...where did you find those princess designs?  I don't have a little girl, but I'm a total design addict



I am thinking they came from stitch on time, but it is late and i am tired and just guessing as to where Kathy got them! I am sure she'll be more then happy to share but right now she is having a blast a MVMCP!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh okay.. now I know what you were talking about on Facebook. Wowzas.. It really came out awesome. I LOOOOVe the lights.. even though I think you hated doing them.. hehe



Thanks! Yep, that is what I was talking about. That was my second set of lights I had to cut out and sew out this year. I have pictures of the other somewhere, I'll look for them tomorrow! No more lights!!



tricia said:


> Depends exactly what you want and what size you need to make it.  When I made the Jack Sparrow shirts the pillowcase wasn't quite wide enough to go top to bottom on the size shirt I had to make, so I had to sew a strip to the top of it before cutting it out.  You can see a bit of the top strip in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted Jack on the back and Will on the front,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but did not want to waste the picture on the seam allowance, so I taped together the back piece and the side piece and cut it all as one.
> And in this pic you can see how there is no side seam under his right armpit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is probably more info and pictures than you wanted to know, but I really love this shirt and take every opportunity to show it off.



I have always loved this shirt! I think it is my most favorite bowling one! Although I have a few that are all up there! Anna did a Yoda for a big give (I think) and Heather a Buzz (and Diego) I think that I really liked.



mommyof2princesses said:


> First off, I absolutely LOVE everything that has been posted recently.  Beautiful!  Wish I had more time!
> 
> Second, Enabler Alert!  Was in Walmart today and al their Christmas material was marked down to $1.50 and $2.00 a yard!  WOOHOO!  Picked up a couple of different materials.  The lady there told me the marked it down last night!



UGH! the only walmart with fabric is down past the mall! NOT going that way! On a good day with no traffic it is about 45 minutes, around Christmas it adds another 45 minutes just to go about 3 miles down to the walmart!! 90 minutes is too dang long! I finally really really get time is worth $!



tricia said:


> Yes, I taped the side pattern to the back pattern (only 1 side)  then I placed it over the pillowcase and cut all around.  My pillowcase looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did not want to cut between Jack and Will, as I would have lost too much in the seam allowance.
> 
> I spent a lot of time with the pattern pieces and the pillowcase before I cut anything, cause I wanted it to be perfect and since things just barely fit in the large size I was making.
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM too.



I know I am slow sometimes but I never knew that was a pillowcase! And every time I saw the shirt I was thinking where did you get that adorable huge picture! i did atleast assume it was pillow panel that I had never seen.




teresajoy said:


> I love the Snow White!!! That is so adorable!! I bet Dallas looks cute in that! :lol:
> 
> And, the Donald is FABULOUS!!! Very very pretty!



Thanks Teresa! Dallas sadly didn't get to try this one on for me! I made it after he went to school and was racing the mail lady to get it all finished up! I won though! LOL!



teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



What fun! I wondered where you had been but I know we are all so busy right now!

I missed the pictures of the sewing room somehow! I LOVE how nice, neat and tidy it is and your new machine!! I love seeing pictures of the sewing rooms!

Which reminds me, Karen, did you make that quilt you had bought red fabric for?? And I love pictures of your craft room!


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> Which reminds me, Karen, did you make that quilt you had bought red fabric for?? And I love pictures of your craft room!



Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me. 

The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.

Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??



Of course we remember your smiling friendly face! I know you are always reading!

I can't wait to see a picture of it. I am so bad about starting something else before my first is done. I need to work on that! 

Congrats to your son! That is so exciting!!


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??




CONGRATS to your son!  That's great!


----------



## billwendy

karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??



YAY JOSH!! Are you excited? When are they getting married?


----------



## busy mommy

I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf





First of all, this beautiful dress wasn't made by me.  Thank you Lori.  Maddie LOVES her chipmunk dress.




My beautiful girls met the fairies.  Gray didn't want to stand in line for 45 minutes.




The famous sewing machine









I had to add this one.  Gray needed a haircut, so he got one at Disneyworld.  He received lots of attention on this day.








This was at the backyard bbq.  Goofy kept coming up to Maddie wanting to dance.  She danced all night.  This may have been her favorite time.








two of my favorite  pictures.
I have a few more that I want to share.   I will post some more in a few minutes.


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> Her outfit and pose are adorable!! I love that fabric. Is that new this year?? I soo need some of that for next year if so.



I got it at Joann's, it was in with the Christmas fabric.  Today they're going to see Santa, so I can hopefully get a pic of the two of them and the matching doll dress.  Thanks for the compliment!  I can't wait to see what you do for your DD!



Karen: Congrats on Josh's big announcement!  Have they set a date yet?


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this beautiful dress wasn't made by me.  Thank you Lori.  Maddie LOVES her chipmunk dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful girls met the fairies.  Gray didn't want to stand in line for 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous sewing machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to add this one.  Gray needed a haircut, so he got one at Disneyworld.  He received lots of attention on this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the backyard bbq.  Goofy kept coming up to Maddie wanting to dance.  She danced all night.  This may have been her favorite time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my favorite  pictures.
> I have a few more that I want to share.   I will post some more in a few minutes.



These are great!  I love everything, and can't wait to see more!  I'm desperately trying to come up with outfit ideas for garden grill, and the chipmunk dress has def. inspired me!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Quick Question- need an answer fast!

I'm taking the kids to see Santa this afternoon and just realized I never bought the buttons for DS's vest.  I'm fine with him wearing it open, I was planning for him to anyway, but I can't for the life of me find 3 buttons that match and look reasonably attractive.  I did find two cute ones.

Would you:
1. Just not put buttons or buttonholes in the vest
2. Use the two cute buttons
3. Put three clear buttons

Help!  I've only got less than an hour before I have to go deliver a wedding cake!

Thanks Ladies!!! (And Tom, if you're reading)


----------



## busy mommy

We had a wonderful time at Universal.  It seemed like we were the only ones there, so we had a great time with all of the characters.  I got the best pictures there, so here are too many universal pictures.




They were making a plan of attack!









Maddie has squeaky shoes.  Curious George played with her and her shoes for about 10 minutes.  He was great.





Maddie wanted to see "that girl and her flowers."  She probably would have watered those flowers all day.

Thanks for letting me share my pictures. I hope to catch up with everything soon.  I am fixing to buy material for my next project.  Maddie needs a birthday outfit.  She is about to be three.  Where did my baby go?


----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Quick Question- need an answer fast!
> 
> I'm taking the kids to see Santa this afternoon and just realized I never bought the buttons for DS's vest.  I'm fine with him wearing it open, I was planning for him to anyway, but I can't for the life of me find 3 buttons that match and look reasonably attractive.  I did find two cute ones.
> 
> Would you:
> 1. Just not put buttons or buttonholes in the vest
> 2. Use the two cute buttons
> 3. Put three clear buttons
> 
> Help!  I've only got less than an hour before I have to go deliver a wedding cake!
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!! (And Tom, if you're reading)




I would try it on him without the buttons and see if it hangs OK.  My DS has a bowling shirt without buttons cause he likes to wear it open and took it away from me before I could finish it anyway.


----------



## tricia

busy mommy said:


> We had a wonderful time at Universal.  It seemed like we were the only ones there, so we had a great time with all of the characters.  I got the best pictures there, so here are too many universal pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were making a plan of attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie has squeaky shoes.  Curious George played with her and her shoes for about 10 minutes.  He was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie wanted to see "that girl and her flowers."  She probably would have watered those flowers all day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures. I hope to catch up with everything soon.  I am fixing to buy material for my next project.  Maddie needs a birthday outfit.  She is about to be three.  Where did my baby go?



All the customs look great in action.  The kids are so cute.  Thanks for sharing, love seeing pics of the customs actually at WDW


----------



## ireland_nicole

tricia said:


> I would try it on him without the buttons and see if it hangs OK.  My DS has a bowling shirt without buttons cause he likes to wear it open and took it away from me before I could finish it anyway.



Yes, I tried it on him when I finished the rest last week.  It hangs fine, in fact I was going to have him wear it open for the pic- you don't think it would look "funny" without the buttons?  Thanks so much, I'm starting to feel like it might be ok.


----------



## ireland_nicole

busy mommy said:


> We had a wonderful time at Universal.  It seemed like we were the only ones there, so we had a great time with all of the characters.  I got the best pictures there, so here are too many universal pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were making a plan of attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie has squeaky shoes.  Curious George played with her and her shoes for about 10 minutes.  He was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie wanted to see "that girl and her flowers."  She probably would have watered those flowers all day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures. I hope to catch up with everything soon.  I am fixing to buy material for my next project.  Maddie needs a birthday outfit.  She is about to be three.  Where did my baby go?



They grow up way too fast, that's for sure.  I love your pics- so sweet!  And I really love your grinch dress, super cute!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights  Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NiniMorris

Woo Hoo!  It is not even Christmas Eve and I have just gotten back from getting my very LAST Christmas Gift!  I am excited!  Now, just have to finish wrapping them all, and finish up on the window treatment for my DIL...and of course get the house clean before my little DGD comes over to visit while her Mommy and Daddy are visiting with Helen's mommy and daddy at the Shepherd Spinal Center.

Then starting tomorrow, after church services, I start with all the cooking and baking that I should be half way finished with by now!  But, I WILL get it all done...I always do!


To everyone who got snow instead of rain from this little blip in the weather...stay warm!  Me...I'm putting in the dvd of the fireplace with Christmas Music on it!  One of these days I will get me a fireplace again...



Nini


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> Yes, I tried it on him when I finished the rest last week.  It hangs fine, in fact I was going to have him wear it open for the pic- you don't think it would look "funny" without the buttons?  Thanks so much, I'm starting to feel like it might be ok.



It will be fine! I bet it is really cute! Can't wait to see pictures!



busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my favorite  pictures.
> I have a few more that I want to share.   I will post some more in a few minutes.



I am being lazy and deleted most of the pictures out of the post but your outfits were just darling! Your daughters are beautiful! I LOVE the last picture of your oldest!


----------



## woodkins

Don't know how many of you are in the NE, but here on Long Island we are having a BLIZZARD!! The snow just started and they are predicting 12-18" with up to 50mph winds. That is alot of snow for where we are, my dd is soooo excited


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> These are FABULOUS! It sounds heavenly and I'm glad you got to do it!



Were you ears burning while we were gone??? We were talking about you while we were chasing Tiana down trying to get pictures of the dress! 



coteau_chick said:


> My niece came over and she wiggled it until Grace's head popped through it.  Yeah!!  Now we are back in business.  Thanks so much for your suggestion.  My SIL actually suggested the same thing.  I think that may have worked.   Thanks again.  Merry Christmas.



I am just crackying up at the picture in my mind of your poor daughter stuck in the shirt until your niece came over!  I'm glad you could get it on her. 



karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??



I thought of you yesterday while I was at Walmart.  The Cricut Expresion was on clearance. I don't even want one, but whenever I see them, I look, just because you love them so much!

Congratulations on your son!!!!!! How exciting! 



busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> The famous sewing machine



How fun!!! I love the dress in the sewing machine picture! They are all great, but that is so cute!!! And, your kids are so adorable! They have the most beautiful eyes!!

And one more thing, thank you so much for posting such nice sized pictures!!!!! I love it when I don't have to squint to see what the picture is!



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights  Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!



We always rent a house when we go down with our big family group. It is so much nicer than trying to cram into hotel rooms, and cheaper too! Have fun!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I just figured out how to add a name to my embroidery design, yay me!  lol  Now I want to get the Disney font for my collection...any suggestions as to the best place to get this.  PM is ok if you cant say here.

Heather and Teresa, you look like you had a great time!  Some of my best trips are without the kids.  I've got a friend who comes to WDW solo, and I always try to spend a day there with her.  It's fun, and I always get to eat at different places my family won't eat at.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I know I posted pics of DD's santa outfit already, but if you'll indulge me, here's one of everyone's matching attire; DD, DS and of course, Kit.  A friend from a ribbon coop made the  matching headbands.





ETA: I had really cute matching turtlenecks, but a warm front came through, and after being in the 40's yesterday, it's going to hit over 70 today, so I had to drop back and punt on the shirts.


----------



## desparatelydisney

NaeNae said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!


----------



## glorib

busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this beautiful dress wasn't made by me.  Thank you Lori.  Maddie LOVES her chipmunk dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful girls met the fairies.  Gray didn't want to stand in line for 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous sewing machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to add this one.  Gray needed a haircut, so he got one at Disneyworld.  He received lots of attention on this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the backyard bbq.  Goofy kept coming up to Maddie wanting to dance.  She danced all night.  This may have been her favorite time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my favorite  pictures.
> I have a few more that I want to share.   I will post some more in a few minutes.



Oh my goodness!  Maddie looks so cute in the Chip & Dale!  I'm so excited that it fit and that another princess could get some use from it!  And, I have to say a big thank you for the post card you sent!  My kids were over the moon to get a post card from WDW!  

All of your customs were beautiful and you have a gorgeous family!


----------



## froggy33

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I saw your daughter at HS on Tuesday!  Your mother-in-law (I think) was with her near the hat.  I stopped and asked her if she was on Disboards.  She said she you were!   Too too cute!!  She was super precious in person.  Great job on all of the customs!


Thanks!  That was my mom.  I think I remember her telling me someone talked to her!  She had baby duty while we were riding!



*Toadstool* said:


> Jessica, Loved your mini trip report!! What a lucky little girl to have such beautiful customs! I really liked the small world outfit and the one with steam boat willie on it. This picture of you guys is too cute. You are cute too.. i wish I could pull that outfit off!


Thank you! Shoe does indeed look exactly like me!  I love that hat!  I got it there in Disney.  It as three buttons in the shape of a mickey head and one of the buttons has his sillouhette (sp?).  I just love hats - but not my ears so they have to be covered up!



busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf



So cute!!  Love all the customs!  How old is your daughter exactly??  She looks like she did really well and enjoyed herself.  I am thinking about planning our next trip when our daughter is jsut shy of 3 (still free!!), and am just curious how it will be different!  Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I posted pics of DD's santa outfit already, but if you'll indulge me, here's one of everyone's matching attire; DD, DS and of course, Kit.  A friend from a ribbon coop made the  matching headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had really cute matching turtlenecks, but a warm front came through, and after being in the 40's yesterday, it's going to hit over 70 today, so I had to drop back and punt on the shirts.



OMG...they are adorable (and the outfits too!).  I love the matching doll dress too...what a cute idea.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Everyone!

Love, Love, Love all the customs!  They are all so cute!

Teresa & Heather - congrats on your trip!  Great pics!

And... I feel a lot better today.  Terrific day to go shopping for the 2 hams and presents I need for work on Monday.  NOT!  The blizzard here is making that impossible so now I feel better but am fretting not getting the hams...  Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to drive.  

(Did I mention that the oil company screwed up my tank contents when they were delivering and at 9p last night I had someone here fixing it?  Of course it wasn't them so I had to pay - budget buster for sure--- $200 and said I need a *new* heating system soon... there's goes my trip to DW I think.  ugh)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day where ever you are.


----------



## busy mommy

Thanks for all the compliments.  You all know how to make a girl feel great.  



froggy33 said:


> How old is your daughter exactly??  She looks like she did really well and enjoyed herself.  I am thinking about planning our next trip when our daughter is jsut shy of 3 (still free!!), and am just curious how it will be different!  Thanks!


I had to go back and find your pictures to see your little one.  She is precious!  How did you get back on here so quickly after the trip?  I still feel hungover  I wish we could have met.  Maddie will be three on January 31st.  She had a ball.  She loved all of the characters and would run to hug them.  I had a hard time keeping up with her.  She normally is shy around strangers, but she took right up with all of the characters.  She got sick while we were there, and I had to have her pediatrician call her in an antibiotic.  So one day she slept almost the entire day in her stroller.  I think it was Thursday when it was so cold and windy.  The rest of the week she didn't even have a nap and stayed up late and did great.  Next time we go, I'll have to pay her way.  That was our last freebie for her!


----------



## froggy33

busy mommy said:


> I had to go back and find your pictures to see your little one.  She is precious!  How did you get back on here so quickly after the trip?  I still feel hungover  I wish we could have met.  Maddie will be three on January 31st.  She had a ball.  She loved all of the characters and would run to hug them.  I had a hard time keeping up with her.  She normally is shy around strangers, but she took right up with all of the characters.  She got sick while we were there, and I had to have her pediatrician call her in an antibiotic.  So one day she slept almost the entire day in her stroller.  I think it was Thursday when it was so cold and windy.  The rest of the week she didn't even have a nap and stayed up late and did great.  Next time we go, I'll have to pay her way.  That was our last freebie for her!



Thanks!  Well, I got right back into things when I got back - I had to sew a dress for a neighbor who left for Disney the next day!  Plus, I really should be writing my dissertation, but I am a wonderful procrastinator!  My daughter did really good, but she ended up sleeping at random times (although she did so great at night) and she liked the characters, but didn't rush to them or anything.  I loved it, but I do look forward to when she's a bit older!  My daughter started to cut a molar on Wednesday and even though she was so good about it, she did sleep a lot more.  So she didn't get to see much of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> Were you ears burning while we were gone??? We were talking about you while we were chasing Tiana down trying to get pictures of the dress!



Well, I can't say they were burning. Or maybe they WERE burning but I was just too insanely behind to notice the flames shooting from my head!

I'd love to see any other photos you have of it. I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it..... Every time I meet one of the princesses, I feel like I should have them turn around and let me inspect the gowns in detail. But you don't suppose they would find that a bit "odd" do you???? 

I think mostly I'm ignoring it because I know that even if I made a great copy, I'd never get there before she's gone for good!

I guess I could make one for Katie to wear to the movie next week, but I'm kind of thinking that might be overkill!

Anyway.... I'm glad you saw her. And I'm glad you got to have a nice sister's getaway!


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> Of course we remember your smiling friendly face! I know you are always reading!
> 
> I can't wait to see a picture of it. I am so bad about starting something else before my first is done. I need to work on that!
> 
> Congrats to your son! That is so exciting!!



I'll post a pic IF I ever get it done! I'm so tempted to start the other one! It's gonna be adorable when it's finished and it will have hand embroidered work on it as well. I'm making that one for a friend. It's kind of a  gratitude quilt- spotlighting all the things (emotional, spiritual etc.) she's helped me grow comfortably into. 




revrob said:


> CONGRATS to your son!  That's great!





billwendy said:


> YAY JOSH!! Are you excited? When are they getting married?





ireland_nicole said:


> Karen: Congrats on Josh's big announcement!  Have they set a date yet?





teresajoy said:


> I thought of you yesterday while I was at Walmart.  The Cricut Expresion was on clearance. I don't even want one, but whenever I see them, I look, just because you love them so much!
> 
> Congratulations on your son!!!!!! How exciting!



Well..... hold onto your hats girls....... they set the date for March 27, 2010!  Just didn't want to wait any longer and  that is Easter break so a good time for a honeymoon.  They're so excited. I didn't think I'd ever see the day when Josh would get married. He actually had sworn off girls, but when he met this one, it was immediate...... head over heels, and they've been smitten with each other ever since.  She's an awesome young woman- really, really good for Josh and gives it back as well as he gives it out. they are very fun to watch together. It does this mom's heart good to see her only son in love- and with someone that is such a sweetheart.

*Teresa-* I can't believe you saw a cricut on clearance!  What was the price?

Sure wish I could've gone on  the sisters trip- sounds  and looks like you both had a great time!





ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights  Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!



Sounds like you got  a screamin' deal on that condo!  Have a great time!!



NiniMorris said:


> Woo Hoo!  It is not even Christmas Eve and I have just gotten back from getting my very LAST Christmas Gift!  I am excited!  Now, just have to finish wrapping them all, and finish up on the window treatment for my DIL...and of course get the house clean before my little DGD comes over to visit while her Mommy and Daddy are visiting with Helen's mommy and daddy at the Shepherd Spinal Center.
> 
> Then starting tomorrow, after church services, I start with all the cooking and baking that I should be half way finished with by now!  But, I WILL get it all done...I always do!
> 
> 
> To everyone who got snow instead of rain from this little blip in the weather...stay warm!  Me...I'm putting in the dvd of the fireplace with Christmas Music on it!  One of these days I will get me a fireplace again...
> Nini



Congrats on finishing your shopping- sounds like you have a  lot to do, but I LOVE your enthusiam! It's contagious and just what I need right now. I have all my kids and my grandson coming home for Christmas and it's kind of overwhelming me. Usually I ADORE Christmas, but this year it's been hard to  get in the mood, but your post sure helped! THANKS!!!





ireland_nicole said:


> I know I posted pics of DD's santa outfit already, but if you'll indulge me, here's one of everyone's matching attire; DD, DS and of course, Kit.  A friend from a ribbon coop made the  matching headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had really cute matching turtlenecks, but a warm front came through, and after being in the 40's yesterday, it's going to hit over 70 today, so I had to drop back and punt on the shirts.



Those outfits turned out so cute. Love the matching headbands!


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I can't say they were burning. Or maybe they WERE burning but I was just too insanely behind to notice the flames shooting from my head!
> 
> I'd love to see any other photos you have of it. I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it..... Every time I meet one of the princesses, I feel like I should have them turn around and let me inspect the gowns in detail. But you don't suppose they would find that a bit "odd" do you????
> 
> I think mostly I'm ignoring it because I know that even if I made a great copy, I'd never get there before she's gone for good!
> 
> I guess I could make one for Katie to wear to the movie next week, but I'm kind of thinking that might be overkill!
> 
> Anyway.... I'm glad you saw her. And I'm glad you got to have a nice sister's getaway!



UMMMM... what's overkill?  No such thing!  (but she may not want to eat a hot dog or nachos in the dress - THAT may be overkill!)

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that is disecting garments in my brain when I look at them!  It's a sickness, I tell you!




karebear1 said:


> Well..... hold onto your hats girls....... they set the date for March 27, 2010!  Just didn't want to wait any longer and  that is Easter break so a good time for a honeymoon.  They're so excited. I didn't think I'd ever see the day when Josh would get married. He actually had sworn off girls, but when he met this one, it was immediate...... head over heels, and they've been smitten with each other ever since.  She's an awesome young woman- really, really good for Josh and gives it back as well as he gives it out. they are very fun to watch together. It does this mom's heart good to see her only son in love- and with someone that is such a sweetheart.




  WOW!  hold onto your hats is right!  It sounds like you're all gonna have a busy time in the next few months trying to get everything together!  Enjoy!


----------



## twob4him

ireland_nicole said:


> I know I posted pics of DD's santa outfit already, but if you'll indulge me, here's one of everyone's matching attire; DD, DS and of course, Kit.  A friend from a ribbon coop made the  matching headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I had really cute matching turtlenecks, but a warm front came through, and after being in the 40's yesterday, it's going to hit over 70 today, so I had to drop back and punt on the shirts.



Oh my goodness...what an awesome shot of your gorgeous children...they could be on a cover of a magazine.....and such awesome outfits....great job mom!!!!


----------



## twob4him

Enjoying all of the pics and creations!!! We got snow today!!! I can't remember the last time we got snow before Christmas~ had a fabulous day.....


----------



## karamat

karebear1 said:


> Well..... hold onto your hats girls....... they set the date for March 27, 2010!  Just didn't want to wait any longer and  that is Easter break so a good time for a honeymoon.  They're so excited. I didn't think I'd ever see the day when Josh would get married. He actually had sworn off girls, but when he met this one, it was immediate...... head over heels, and they've been smitten with each other ever since.  She's an awesome young woman- really, really good for Josh and gives it back as well as he gives it out. they are very fun to watch together. It does this mom's heart good to see her only son in love- and with someone that is such a sweetheart.



Congrats to your son!  My DH and I married quickly too... both of us thought we might not ever find the right person (after too many wrong ones) but once we found each other (at work) we knew it was supposed to be.  We met in September, were engaged before Valentine's Day, and married before the end of June.  Hard to believe we've been married 8+ years!


----------



## McDuck

Congrats to Josh on his engagement!



karamat said:


> Congrats to your son!  My DH and I married quickly too... both of us thought we might not ever find the right person (after too many wrong ones) but once we found each other (at work) we knew it was supposed to be.  We met in September, were engaged before Valentine's Day, and married before the end of June.  Hard to believe we've been married 8+ years!



Wow...flip the months around a bit...and that's me and my DH.  We met in June...got engaged before Valentine's Day (he got deployed to Kuwait for 6 months on Valentine's Day of all days)...and got married on September 1st.  We're 2 years married and counting.


----------



## karamat

We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:

Day 1 in Epcot:





We got to meet Alice:





And Marie:





Then a quick wardrobe change before dinner with the princesses:





Day 2 we started in Animal Kingdom:









And then went to Magic Kingdom for some ears and dinner at Crystal Palace:





Day 3 we started in Epcot for EMH:





And then went back to Magic Kingdom:





Day 4 we hit Magic Kingdom again:





We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.


----------



## emcreative

All this cuteness on the board!  AMAZING stuff ladies, you've outdone yourselves!

For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.

Tonight we FINALLY got to go see "The Princess and the Frog" (Hannah had pneumonia so there was no way we could go without her!)  She was so thrilled to wear her dress again! She started bugging at about 8am to put it on- the movie was at 5pm! Thanks, Crystal, you outdid yourself!









I guess the staff at the theatre thought she looked like a princess too- they gave her this on her way out! (no one else got one!)





When we walked outside it sure was starting to look like "Winter Wonderland"





Afterward I took the girls to the mall with the object of finding our own Shelf Elf, or as the girls call him, "The Crazy Stalker."   





We decided before we even opened the box he was an evil elf as he attempted to get us arrested by setting off the store alarm with mall security standing right there!





Of course his behavior made a lot more sense when we opened his suitcase to discover his name was... KOHL!  Seriously, we did NOT name him this, poor elf was named KOHL.  He's obviously on the naughty list.  






And then, at dinner he tried to steal my hot chocolate!





The other big new here (besides having to take both Hannah and DraykeyFerb to the hospital at various times this week) was that Hannah was well enough to dance with the Dance Team at the Alzheimer's Center for Christmas.





I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - cute pictures of Disney and Dancing and customs and the list could go on!! We had a winter wonderland here in the Philly area! I dont know if I've ever had this much now before Christmas!! It was so cool that it came on a Saturday so we didnt have to try to go to work!! I work at a hospital and never have a snow day!!

Here is a picture of our snowman out front at 9am and then at 9pm...









I especially loved the Christmas lights in the SNOW!!









I hardly saw Bill today as he was playing with his little plow trying to help keep the church's driveway clear





Zoey was totally unappreciative of the whole event since she couldnt even walk in it!!!





I struggled and struggled with these dresses for the girls to match Tim in this sweater - and now church is cancelled!!! Oh well - a lesson in patients and perserverence maybe? all the material was a pain in the BUT!!!!!! nothing worked out even - this picture just shows Hannah's, but I made one for eliz too - it looks the same, just longer!!


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> WOW!  hold onto your hats is right!  It sounds like you're all gonna have a busy time in the next few months trying to get everything together!  Enjoy!



Ummmmmmm.  I'm just the mother of the groom... I pity the mother of the bride. I just have to show up for the darn thing- right???

Jim and I were married within 10 months of meeting- and we'll be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary next March..... so I'm ok with a short engagement. NO.... Really....... I am!


----------



## karamat

emcreative said:


> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.



I've now been to WDW in December, January, and May and the coolest temps were in MAY!

We were there Dec 5 - 10 this year and temps were in the low to mid-80s during the days.  The evenings were a little cool, but not cold.

January 2007 I did the Goofy Challenge (1/2-marathon Saturday; full-marathon Sunday) the temps were in the mid to upper 80s.  I didn't have a problem running in it (after all I had trained during the summer in South Texas), but some of the runners from the North that I talked to were having a hard time with the heat.

For this trip I made short-sleeve and sleeveless tops and brought long-sleeve shirts to go under them (we didn't use any of them).


----------



## Granna4679

karamat said:


> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to meet Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a quick wardrobe change before dinner with the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 we started in Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went to Magic Kingdom for some ears and dinner at Crystal Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 we started in Epcot for EMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went back to Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 we hit Magic Kingdom again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.



All of your outfits are sooo cute!  I am especially partial to the flag material outfit for Epcot and the one she wore to see the princesses is just absolutely adorable.  That is just too cute!  Every outfit is darling.  Looks like you had a great trip.



emcreative said:


> All this cuteness on the board!  AMAZING stuff ladies, you've outdone yourselves!
> 
> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.
> 
> Tonight we FINALLY got to go see "The Princess and the Frog" (Hannah had pneumonia so there was no way we could go without her!)  She was so thrilled to wear her dress again! She started bugging at about 8am to put it on- the movie was at 5pm! Thanks, Crystal, you outdid yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the staff at the theatre thought she looked like a princess too- they gave her this on her way out! (no one else got one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we walked outside it sure was starting to look like "Winter Wonderland"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I took the girls to the mall with the object of finding our own Shelf Elf, or as the girls call him, "The Crazy Stalker."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided before we even opened the box he was an evil elf as he attempted to get us arrested by setting off the store alarm with mall security standing right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course his behavior made a lot more sense when we opened his suitcase to discover his name was... KOHL!  Seriously, we did NOT name him this, poor elf was named KOHL.  He's obviously on the naughty list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, at dinner he tried to steal my hot chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other big new here (besides having to take both Hannah and DraykeyFerb to the hospital at various times this week) was that Hannah was well enough to dance with the Dance Team at the Alzheimer's Center for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!



What great pictures.  Looks like Hannah was one lucky happy child in that picture at the dance.  How cute!


----------



## twob4him

karamat said:


> Congrats to your son!  My DH and I married quickly too... both of us thought we might not ever find the right person (after too many wrong ones) but once we found each other (at work) we knew it was supposed to be.  We met in September, were engaged before Valentine's Day, and married before the end of June.  Hard to believe we've been married 8+ years!



REally cute outfits and it looks like you had a great trip!!!

My dh and I met "again" in Nov (we knew each other in high school) and we were married by April...5 months later! And this April will be 7 years already. I can't believe it. 

Wendy...congrats on the engagement! I bet you're so excited!! I agree they'll have an awesome honeymoon in the spring!   Love all the snow!!! Its stinkin cold out now though!

Emcreative...great dress for P and TF. Love your DD's dance costume and I am so glad she is feeling better....my DD finally went back to school Fri...she was out of school for over a week!!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??



Congrats on your son's engagement!  Weddings are so exciting!



busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all your customs - your kids are too cute!  The Grinch dress was my very favorite.  The Disney haircut was awesome, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I posted pics of DD's santa outfit already, but if you'll indulge me, here's one of everyone's matching attire; DD, DS and of course, Kit.  A friend from a ribbon coop made the  matching headbands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole - Loved the matching outfits!  And looking forward to the day when my daughter actually likes her dolls to wear clothes - sometimes I feel like I am living in a Barbie Nudist Colony!
> 
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter (and her customs!) is just precious!  Glad you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the staff at the theatre thought she looked like a princess too- they gave her this on her way out! (no one else got one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool your daughter got to be the princess of the day!  Beautiful customs and I love her dance outfit, too!
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - cute pictures of Disney and Dancing and customs and the list could go on!! We had a winter wonderland here in the Philly area! I dont know if I've ever had this much now before Christmas!! It was so cool that it came on a Saturday so we didnt have to try to go to work!! I work at a hospital and never have a snow day!!
> 
> Here is a picture of our snowman out front at 9am and then at 9pm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  So much snow!!!!  And I love your dress, too - so sorry they didn't get to wear them tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

karamat said:


> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to meet Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a quick wardrobe change before dinner with the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 we started in Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went to Magic Kingdom for some ears and dinner at Crystal Palace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 we started in Epcot for EMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went back to Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 we hit Magic Kingdom again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.



Love everything!  Especially the minnie snow white and the Epcot outfit, and your DD makes them look gorgeous!



emcreative said:


> All this cuteness on the board!  AMAZING stuff ladies, you've outdone yourselves!
> 
> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.
> 
> Tonight we FINALLY got to go see "The Princess and the Frog" (Hannah had pneumonia so there was no way we could go without her!)  She was so thrilled to wear her dress again! She started bugging at about 8am to put it on- the movie was at 5pm! Thanks, Crystal, you outdid yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other big new here (besides having to take both Hannah and DraykeyFerb to the hospital at various times this week) was that Hannah was well enough to dance with the Dance Team at the Alzheimer's Center for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!



First off, how's Drakey?  Is he ok?  I'm so sorry to hear about you kiddos being in hospital, definitely no fun, especially so close to Christmas.  Tell those kids of yours no more hospital- or they'll have me to answer to.  I love, love, love the candid shot of Hannah- I'm so jealous of your ability to really "capture" so much of your kids personality in your photos.  It's a real gift.  As far as Disney in December- I agree with everyone else.  Make sleeveless and layer.  Even for the boys, you can do embroidered t's or bowling shirts and you can always add a layer under if you need it.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - cute pictures of Disney and Dancing and customs and the list could go on!! We had a winter wonderland here in the Philly area! I dont know if I've ever had this much now before Christmas!! It was so cool that it came on a Saturday so we didnt have to try to go to work!! I work at a hospital and never have a snow day!!
> 
> Here is a picture of our snowman out front at 9am and then at 9pm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially loved the Christmas lights in the SNOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly saw Bill today as he was playing with his little plow trying to help keep the church's driveway clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey was totally unappreciative of the whole event since she couldnt even walk in it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled and struggled with these dresses for the girls to match Tim in this sweater - and now church is cancelled!!! Oh well - a lesson in patients and perserverence maybe? all the material was a pain in the BUT!!!!!! nothing worked out even - this picture just shows Hannah's, but I made one for eliz too - it looks the same, just longer!!



Sweet mother of pearl, that's a whole lotta snow!  I'm cold just looking at it!  I love the dress, the great thing is that you chose a winter as opposed to Christmas theme, so really they can wear them all the way to Easter.



karebear1 said:


> Ummmmmmm.  I'm just the mother of the groom... I pity the mother of the bride. I just have to show up for the darn thing- right???
> 
> Jim and I were married within 10 months of meeting- and we'll be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary next March..... so I'm ok with a short engagement. NO.... Really....... I am!



Congrats!  Although our engagement was longer to allow for family coming from overseas, and to give us time to save the money for it, we know the day we met that we were "it" for each other, and I haven't regretted it- it's been 13 years so far for us.


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> Ummmmmmm.  I'm just the mother of the groom... I pity the mother of the bride. I just have to show up for the darn thing- right???
> 
> Jim and I were married within 10 months of meeting- and we'll be celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary next March..... so I'm ok with a short engagement. NO.... Really....... I am!



Yea, generally, you have the easy role - I just figured with your amazing creativity and a quickly approaching date, you may be more involved than normal.  That's not a given though, so I shouldn't have assumed.


----------



## NiniMorris

When I was the mother of the groom...the bride did all the planning.  Her mom was one of the 'just show up type'.

She did a great job.  An outdoor wedding after a terrible storm.  They had to change the place of the wedding to a friend's front yard.  She managed to make it perfect with only a few hours notice in the change of plans.

When I was the mother of the bride, my bride changed the STATE the wedding was to be held in...so, all my plans went out the window!  (I was able to get the deposits back though!)  She essentially let the grooms parents plan the wedding.  It was NOT exactly what she wanted.  Now, two years later, when she looks at the pictures, she forgets about all the strife and disappointments.  It was a beautiful wedding because of the people involved!

Good luck on snagging a great Daughter in law!  Aren't they great???!!!!

Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

woodkins said:


> Don't know how many of you are in the NE, but here on Long Island we are having a BLIZZARD!! The snow just started and they are predicting 12-18" with up to 50mph winds. That is alot of snow for where we are, my dd is soooo excited



We ended up with 18" here in DE. I can't remember this much snow before Xmas in years. We don't normally get much around here. A few inches to 6 mabye once or twice a year. 



karamat said:


> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 in Epcot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a quick wardrobe change before dinner with the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 we started in Epcot for EMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.



I loved everything. I would so much LOVE to see Marie. I didn't know she came out. I really like the Epcot outfit. It is adorable.


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??


Wow!!! Congratulations!!!  I'm so glad that you really like her, too!



busy mommy said:


>


What great pictures!! I love all the outfits!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!


Yay!! Like Teresa said, we always rent houses when we go down as a family (there are 15 of us).  It's a lot cheaper and we have our own pool, washer/dryer, kitchens, and everything! Plus, there's usually 3 bathrooms per house!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just figured out how to add a name to my embroidery design, yay me!  lol  Now I want to get the Disney font for my collection...any suggestions as to the best place to get this.  PM is ok if you cant say here.
> 
> Heather and Teresa, you look like you had a great time!  Some of my best trips are without the kids.  I've got a friend who comes to WDW solo, and I always try to spend a day there with her.  It's fun, and I always get to eat at different places my family won't eat at.


I just searched the internet for a free font.  Mine is called waltograph, I believe.  That's just if you want the font for your computer.  I'm not sure where to get a font that's already been digitized.

We did have a great time!  I'd love to do it again someday!  You get a lot more "done" when you don't have kids in tow!  Plus, you don't have to ride on It's a Small World! LOL! 



ireland_nicole said:


>


How cute!! Your kids are adorable!



mom2rtk said:


> Well, I can't say they were burning. Or maybe they WERE burning but I was just too insanely behind to notice the flames shooting from my head!
> 
> I'd love to see any other photos you have of it. I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it..... Every time I meet one of the princesses, I feel like I should have them turn around and let me inspect the gowns in detail. But you don't suppose they would find that a bit "odd" do you???? !


We both have lots of pictures of her in our facebook album, if you'd like to see more!  I'm giggling picturing you sewing madly with flames shooting out of your ears! 




twob4him said:


> Enjoying all of the pics and creations!!! We got snow today!!! I can't remember the last time we got snow before Christmas~ had a fabulous day.....


Wow! You got quite a bit of snow!  I won't show Tessa your picture because she has gray snowpants and she REALLY thinks she should have pink snowpants (even though her coat is teal).



karamat said:


> We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.


I recognize that zebra!   Such wonderful pictures! It looks like you had a great time! 



emcreative said:


> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.
> 
> Tonight we FINALLY got to go see "The Princess and the Frog" (Hannah had pneumonia so there was no way we could go without her!)  She was so thrilled to wear her dress again! She started bugging at about 8am to put it on- the movie was at 5pm! Thanks, Crystal, you outdid yourself!


She looks so pretty in that dress! I love it!  
We haven't been to the movie yet.  But, I promised Tessa we would have a mommy/daughter day sometime this week and go see it together.  

The weather in Florida is always unpredictable in December.  When I went as a kid (we were there every year in December), it was almost always too cold for shorts or swimming. But, when Teresa and I just went, the weather was perfect- in the 70's and low 80's all 3 days.  



billwendy said:


> Zoey was totally unappreciative of the whole event since she couldnt even walk in it!!!



Poor Zoey!  That is a LOT of snow! It looks like you have more than we do!  

That dress is gorgeous, Wendy!! Wow!  You really outdid yourself this time!  It matches Timmy's sweater perfectly, too!  I'm sorry they didn't get to wear them!


----------



## desparatelydisney

karamat said:


> We got to meet Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again:



What a great pic!  Love all your outfits!  I'm amazed at how great your little one does for pics.  Catie still doesn't do that well...and she's 5 now


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

HeatherSue said:


> I just searched the internet for a free font.  Mine is called waltograph, I believe.  That's just if you want the font for your computer.  I'm not sure where to get a font that's already been digitized.
> 
> We did have a great time!  I'd love to do it again someday!  You get a lot more "done" when you don't have kids in tow!  Plus, you don't have to ride on It's a Small World! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> But I like Small World, it's Dumbo I can live without!
> 
> Thanks for looking, it's the digitized I want.  I did the same sort of search for that, and found a few, I just wanted to know if there was one recommended over another here.  I've gotten spoiled with your designs, I KNOW yours work well, and I'm chicken to take a chance on any others.
Click to expand...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

*cough*ETSY!*cough*


----------



## woodkins

emcreative said:


> All this cuteness on the board!  AMAZING stuff ladies, you've outdone yourselves!
> 
> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.



We were just there the 10th-16th and last year from 18-23. Typically it is in the high 60's low 70's. Last year it was cooler than normal, mostly in the high 50's low 60's-we had a day or 2 into the 70's. This yr the first 2 days of the trip were in the very low 60's with rain showers and then overnight the temp jumped 30 degrees and they had record highs in the mid 80s. I mostly brought Vida and simply sweet type dresses and then brought leggings and short and long sleeved tees to go under them so that we could adjust to the weather as it changed.

It looks like the girls are having fun with their elf. Santa dropped ours off on Thanksgiving night & he is a trouble maker too. Gianna's fave prank was when he decorated the tree with her underwear!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> *cough*ETSY!*cough*






Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> For those of you who went to Disney the beginning of December, what was the weather like?  We are hoping to go Dec 3-12 of 2010, and I need to at least start planning the outfits, but I can't decide how warm to make the clothes?  Keep in mind we are Michiganders so 70 is shorts weather.



Hi Marah! We were at Disney Jan 08 and December 08. Both times the weather was a mixed bag. Normally you can wear shorts and t-shirts during the day, with cooler evenings. But it can also get really cold, requiring coats and hats. That's the BEST time of year to be at Disney, but it's the hardest time to pack for. You have to bring everything but the kitchen sink!

The key is to dress in layers. We hope to go back the week after you next December. For Katie's customs, I plan to still do the Simply Sweet paired with twirly skirts. But then I'll bring a variety of leggings, bicycle shorts, short sleeve t-shirts and turtlenecks to wear under them so we're ready for anything.

I actually put a down payment on that week already (it's my one and only Christmas gif this year) so I'm really optimistic we will go. We just might have to tweak the dates if my high school age son wants to go. That's finals week, and Katie could miss, but he couldn't......


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> Yea, generally, you have the easy role - I just figured with your amazing creativity and a quickly approaching date, you may be more involved than normal.  That's not a given though, so I shouldn't have assumed.



Well- you porbably assumed right! I NEVER thought of taht, but I may very well be doing some thing for this wedding.  maybe I should be starting to stress now???



NiniMorris said:


> When I was the mother of the groom...the bride did all the planning.  Her mom was one of the 'just show up type'.
> 
> She did a great job.  An outdoor wedding after a terrible storm.  They had to change the place of the wedding to a friend's front yard.  She managed to make it perfect with only a few hours notice in the change of plans.
> 
> When I was the mother of the bride, my bride changed the STATE the wedding was to be held in...so, all my plans went out the window!  (I was able to get the deposits back though!)  She essentially let the grooms parents plan the wedding.  It was NOT exactly what she wanted.  Now, two years later, when she looks at the pictures, she forgets about all the strife and disappointments.  It was a beautiful wedding because of the people involved!
> 
> Good luck on snagging a great Daughter in law!  Aren't they great???!!!!
> 
> Nini




Sounds like your DD's wedding turned out ok too, but how disppointing that you made all those plans and they weren't used!

This DIL is gonna be awesome-  I'm so excited to get to know her better.




HeatherSue said:


> Wow!!! Congratulations!!!  I'm so glad that you really like her, too!



Thanks Heather!


----------



## kimmylaj

i did it i finally finished mia's  outfit for her christmas sing done





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
sorry the second ones so big


----------



## McDuck

kimmylaj said:


> i did it i finally finished mia's  outfit for her christmas sing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big



Oh wow...love this.  The petticoat is so poofy!    She looks like she loves it.


----------



## kimmylaj

oh and i forgot to post the tooth fairy pillows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]  i finished and wrapped 28 of  them for ryans classmates. thanks for the idea heathersue


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> i did it i finally finished mia's  outfit for her christmas sing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big



Great job!  I love the outfit, the petti is awesome!


----------



## squirrel

Sounds like the children down there still have more days of school before Christmas break.

The children here finished on Friday.

I can't believe you made 28 Tooth pillows!


----------



## sweetstitches

Stephres said:


> Mary Ann, gorgeous sewing room!



Thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow.. I need to do that. Wish I had such a nice space to sew in! Good job!



Thanks!



billwendy said:


> Hi  MaryAnn - his tumor was right on his cerebellum which helps with our motor control and balance - so his walking is not really stable and a year later, he still has a walker, mainly for safety if he goes out into the community. Evidently kids who have tumors removed from this area can get something called Posterior Fossa Syndrome, and Daniel definately has that. In my work with kids who have had radiation/chemo is that some seem to be okay, and others definately have learning issues afterwards. So Im sure its a combination of things - thanks so much for your prayers and support!



I think it's got to be even harder to deal with since it's from the tumor/chemo; grieving the boy he was before, and looking to a different future, possibly, from the one she expected for him.  I just can't get her off my mind and everything she is dealing with right now.



jessica52877 said:


> I missed the pictures of the sewing room somehow! I LOVE how nice, neat and tidy it is and your new machine!! I love seeing pictures of the sewing rooms!



Thanks!



karebear1 said:


> Sometimes you guys just plain ol' surprise me that you remmeber me even when I don't post. Thanks for thinking about me.
> 
> The hard part of the quilt is done- the easy part not, but I have been thinking about finishing it before I start my next one - which is a step in the right drection- right? I did want to get it done for Christmas, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??



Congratulations to your son!



busy mommy said:


> I have been in a whirlwind since we arrived home.  I haven't had time to catch up here, but I am sure some beautiful things have been posted.  I am going to try to catch up soon.  I thought I would post a few pictures from our trip.  I have a bunch, so I will try to control myelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this beautiful dress wasn't made by me.  Thank you Lori.  Maddie LOVES her chipmunk dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful girls met the fairies.  Gray didn't want to stand in line for 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous sewing machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to add this one.  Gray needed a haircut, so he got one at Disneyworld.  He received lots of attention on this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the backyard bbq.  Goofy kept coming up to Maddie wanting to dance.  She danced all night.  This may have been her favorite time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my favorite  pictures.
> I have a few more that I want to share.   I will post some more in a few minutes.



Your kids are adorable and the customs turned out great.  I LOVE that Chipmunk fabric!!!!



busy mommy said:


> We had a wonderful time at Universal.  It seemed like we were the only ones there, so we had a great time with all of the characters.  I got the best pictures there, so here are too many universal pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were making a plan of attack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie has squeaky shoes.  Curious George played with her and her shoes for about 10 minutes.  He was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie wanted to see "that girl and her flowers."  She probably would have watered those flowers all day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my pictures. I hope to catch up with everything soon.  I am fixing to buy material for my next project.  Maddie needs a birthday outfit.  She is about to be three.  Where did my baby go?



Great pictures, especially the "plan of attack" one.  Someday I NEED to get to Universal Studios.



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights  Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!



That is a GREAT deal!  I really want to hear how you like it.  I could convince Mark to go back if we could get away with something that cheap for the 6 of us.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Here are a few shirts I have done lately using Heather's disigns - they come out GREAT!!! They are done in a 4x4 hoop! If you havent gotten any of her awesome designs yet - you dont know what you are missing!!!


----------



## emcreative

*Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*

Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))


----------



## Stephres

I don't Marah, but my mom made this dress for Megan out of velveteen. She said I can't wash it!  Of course, Megan wanted hot chocolate after the church Christmas program last night. I was freaking out and finally told her I would make her hot chocolate at home (when she was in her pjs) if she would please, please let me throw it away. My mom said she hand washed the velveteen many times and it bled every time so I am supposed to be really careful when I clean it.

Anyway, this dress is soooo pretty, but really heavy. It is lined in cotton because she added a little crinoline and didn't want it to be itchy. I think she bought the smocked part, not sure. She also embroidered the holly, which Megan prefers to think of as mistletoe (she wants to be kissed?). It is really gorgeous and she got lots of compliments when we went to see the Nutcracker yesterday.
















I am so jealous of the little ones in Christmas outfits. They are so cute! I didn't get a chance to sew anything for Megan this year. Maybe I should try for a new year's even outfit like Lori did? I hope to finish my shopping today and then I can sew!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> Did I tell you that my son Josh got engaged this week??




Congrats Karen!  Best wishes to the happy couple!



busy mommy said:


>




Love all of your outfits!  The kids look so cute...what pattern did you use on your oldest DD's shirt in this pic?



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, OT, but I'm excited, so had to share: My dad moved in with us last week, so we are now a family of six.  We looked into changing our ressie to two rooms, but even at a mod, it was over $4000 for the 8 nights  Many thanks to fellow disboutiquer  Kathy(I think, I can't find the TR right now to confirm) who has been sharing her TR.  I remembered that she stayed in a house at Windsor Hills and loved it.  We just booked a three bed, three bath house w/ small pool for $875 for the 8 nights- Thanks for the tip!



Yipee for saving money even with more people...you are my kind of person!  How are things going with everybody in one house?



ireland_nicole said:


>



CUTE!  Love matchy outfits for Chirstmas the most!



twob4him said:


> Enjoying all of the pics and creations!!! We got snow today!!! I can't remember the last time we got snow before Christmas~ had a fabulous day.....



I wish we had that kind of snow...we got mostly sleet...not enough to do anything with!



karamat said:


> And Marie:




Everything is so cute...but my DD was jealous...she really wants to see Marie!

Looks like a great trip!



emcreative said:


> I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!



I am not sure which one I like the best...the FP pic or the excitement on her face in the dance pic!  So sweet!



billwendy said:


>




  that is all I can say...that is a lot of snow!

That dress is so cute too!



teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!



How much fun was that?!?!?!  Color me jealous....who wants to be my sister so i can go to WDW family free?  (I have a sis...but that would be more like torture than fun these days!   I laugh becuase it is less painful than crying!)


----------



## mom2rtk

emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))



First, Hannah looks so pretty in her red petti! I bought Katie a super full black petti for her witch costume this year. We had never had one that full! It takes a LOT of nylon to make one for our older girls!

As for the velvet, can you tell me more about what you are making and what kind of velvet it is? I work with velveteen all the time. The Snow White and Sleeping Beauty costumes I make have a velveteen bodice, and I even make piping from the velveteen to edge it in.

I have found velveteen to be awesome to work with, not hard at all. Of course you need to watch the nap closely when you cut. The one problem it has is its desire to "creep" a bit when placed right sides together with another piece of fabric. Just pin, pin, pin, and go very slowly, constantly adjusting the fabric. The worst is when you place satin against velveteen to stitch together. It kind of slides down the nap of the velveteen. It can be done though.

The worst to sew is traditional velvet. It's the nap that will drive you nuts. It's the problem I described above, but times TEN. I did make velvet britches (OK...pants.... but I love calling them velvet britches!) when they were little and still remember how much "fun that velvet was.....


----------



## Stephres

Did you have trouble with it bleeding, or did it not matter because the whole dress was made out of the same material? Just wondering...


----------



## busy mommy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love all of your outfits!  The kids look so cute...what pattern did you use on your oldest DD's shirt in this pic?



Thanks for the complliment.  I used Carla C's aline.  I didn't know the correct way to enlarge it, and she measured just a little bigger than an 8.  So I just added an inch to the entire pattern.  She said it was very comfy.



I am jealous of everyone's snow.  It snowed here right before our trip.  The kids were so excited to play in the snow.  I think we may have gotten 1/2 inch


----------



## mom2rtk

Stephres said:


> Did you have trouble with it bleeding, or did it not matter because the whole dress was made out of the same material? Just wondering...



I have not had trouble with it bleeding, but then I didn't put it with white. Did you prewash the fabric? I have had trouble with OTHER red fabrics bleeding onto lighter fabrics. I now have a jug of chemical dye fixative I use on most of my solid reds before sewing. You wash it in hot water with the dye fixative, then dry prior to cutting. It seems to do the trick. And I'm not sure how velveteen would do in hot water for the prewash , but I would certainly try it on a sample. I know the velveteen I have used IS washable. I have washed and dried many of the pieces I work with.

To be honest, if it's a special dress, I would probably just dry clean it.


----------



## tvgirlmin

kimmylaj said:


> i did it i finally finished mia's  outfit for her christmas sing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big



Mia looks so happy in her dress!  What a gorgeous outfit for her sing!



emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))



Lovin' that red petti!  Soooo cute!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> How much fun was that?!?!?!  Color me jealous....who wants to be my sister so i can go to WDW family free?  (I have a sis...but that would be more like torture than fun these days!   I laugh becuase it is less painful than crying!)



I volunteer!!!  I've got a sister I'd love to trade in.  The last trip to the World with her was torture.


----------



## tricia

Got the Teacher gifts done and off to the School this morning.

The first runner:





I thought it was a tad too busy, so I did this one:






Then, I had a ton of fabric left, cause I got it buy 1, get 2 free, so I decided to try my first Vida.  I bought some black and white and red fabric for a Vida too, but it is much more expensive cotton, so I was afraid to cut into it.  I shouldn't have worried, the Vida is not a very difficult pattern.  Especially with Stephs tutorial.  Lots of talk just to introduce 1 little dress isn't it?  Well, here it is.  I don't know who it will be for (it was just a tester), maybe I will find a little girl the right size next Christmas, as it is a little late this Christmas.


----------



## AlternateEgo

tricia said:


> Got the Teacher gifts done and off to the School this morning.
> 
> The first runner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a tad too busy, so I did this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I had a ton of fabric left, cause I got it buy 1, get 2 free, so I decided to try my first Vida.  I bought some black and white and red fabric for a Vida too, but it is much more expensive cotton, so I was afraid to cut into it.  I shouldn't have worried, the Vida is not a very difficult pattern.  Especially with Stephs tutorial.  Lots of talk just to introduce 1 little dress isn't it?  Well, here it is.  I don't know who it will be for (it was just a tester), maybe I will find a little girl the right size next Christmas, as it is a little late this Christmas.



I love your table runners!

And the Vida looks so cute with those colors!


----------



## Granna4679

emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))



Love this picture.  She is a doll.  And I love how HAPPY she looks.  Isn't it great when they feel special and their face shows it?



tricia said:


> Got the Teacher gifts done and off to the School this morning.
> 
> The first runner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a tad too busy, so I did this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I had a ton of fabric left, cause I got it buy 1, get 2 free, so I decided to try my first Vida.  I bought some black and white and red fabric for a Vida too, but it is much more expensive cotton, so I was afraid to cut into it.  I shouldn't have worried, the Vida is not a very difficult pattern.  Especially with Stephs tutorial.  Lots of talk just to introduce 1 little dress isn't it?  Well, here it is.  I don't know who it will be for (it was just a tester), maybe I will find a little girl the right size next Christmas, as it is a little late this Christmas.




I love the table runners.  The fabrics are great.  I think I may have to do some of those next year for gifts.  I already have orders for 4 quilts after Christmas.  I may as well just get in the swing of it and do a bunch of table runners from all of my Christmas scraps.  What a great idea.


----------



## Stephres

tricia said:


>



Love the dress and table runners. Were the runners hard to do? They look so neat and I love that fabric, it reminds me of scrpabooking paper. I'm glad the tutorial was helpful. The dress isn't a size 7, is it?


----------



## Shannalee724

GORGEOUS as always ladies!!!  I love the Chrismtas outfits and the pettiskirts!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))



Not in many years. But more with velveteen. I remember when it needed to have the seams pressed, you put it face down on a towel, so you don't crush the fabric. That probably does it for my memory.  Did you try to do a Google search with your question?

The kids Xmas picture looks wonderful!


----------



## Jenjulia

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



Hey! I'm glad the two of you had a great time!! It was really neat meeting you and Heather Sue at the entrace of DHS on Monday! I was a little star struck meeting two famous disser's! I used several of Heather Sue's embroidery designs on the customs that I was able to finish before our trip and I would recommend them to everyone because they stitch out so quick, easy, and look fantastic when finished. The Cinderella designs I used on a patchwork twirl jumper top and a pair of double ruffled cuffed jeans and had so many compliments on them!

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow of the customs that my daughter wore. We didn't get to do half of the table service meals that we had planned, or the parks. We arrived on Saturday night and on Tuesday morning, one at a time, we started getting sick with the stomach flu. We ended up having to stay an extra night and didn't get to go to most of our ADR's and didn't get to spend much time in the parks. It was kind of a rough first trip to Disney World. I've been so worried that we might have gotten Teresa and Heather sick. I really hope that the two of you didn't end up sick after meeting us! 

I didn't see a lot of customs in the park but the ones that I saw were all really cute! My daughter, eldest son and I went to 1900 Park Fare on Wednesday night around 5-6:30pm. There was a family there with a blond girl with a Tinkerbell custom that was really cute. I have to say that 1900 Park Fare was excellent and we will definately go there again!


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here are a few shirts I have done lately using Heather's disigns - they come out GREAT!!! They are done in a 4x4 hoop! If you havent gotten any of her awesome designs yet - you dont know what you are missing!!!



Love these!  Great family pic, too!



emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))


Wow!  I so neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed some of those pettis- it's absolutely perfect!!!!  I really love how your family pic came out too!


Stephres said:


> I don't Marah, but my mom made this dress for Megan out of velveteen. She said I can't wash it!  Of course, Megan wanted hot chocolate after the church Christmas program last night. I was freaking out and finally told her I would make her hot chocolate at home (when she was in her pjs) if she would please, please let me throw it away. My mom said she hand washed the velveteen many times and it bled every time so I am supposed to be really careful when I clean it.
> 
> Anyway, this dress is soooo pretty, but really heavy. It is lined in cotton because she added a little crinoline and didn't want it to be itchy. I think she bought the smocked part, not sure. She also embroidered the holly, which Megan prefers to think of as mistletoe (she wants to be kissed?). It is really gorgeous and she got lots of compliments when we went to see the Nutcracker yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of the little ones in Christmas outfits. They are so cute! I didn't get a chance to sew anything for Megan this year. Maybe I should try for a new year's even outfit like Lori did? I hope to finish my shopping today and then I can sew!


I'd be skeered of washing the dress too, but it is absolutely beautiful!


tricia said:


> Got the Teacher gifts done and off to the School this morning.
> 
> The first runner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a tad too busy, so I did this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I had a ton of fabric left, cause I got it buy 1, get 2 free, so I decided to try my first Vida.  I bought some black and white and red fabric for a Vida too, but it is much more expensive cotton, so I was afraid to cut into it.  I shouldn't have worried, the Vida is not a very difficult pattern.  Especially with Stephs tutorial.  Lots of talk just to introduce 1 little dress isn't it?  Well, here it is.  I don't know who it will be for (it was just a tester), maybe I will find a little girl the right size next Christmas, as it is a little late this Christmas.


Awesome!


----------



## 2cutekidz

So much cute stuff has been posted lately!!  I'm starting a sewing marathon!!  I have ALOT to get done before Thursday.  I'm hoping to get it all done by Wednesday though.  I'm even bring the machine upstairs so I can sew while the kids are home.


----------



## jessica52877

2cutekidz said:


> So much cute stuff has been posted lately!!  I'm starting a sewing marathon!!  I have ALOT to get done before Thursday.  I'm hoping to get it all done by Wednesday though.  I'm even bring the machine upstairs so I can sew while the kids are home.



I figured you were probably done after today! I was so happy to get my last package in the mail!

Guess I could sew us some stuff. I had planned on easy fits for Christmas morning!


----------



## tricia

AlternateEgo said:


> I love your table runners!
> 
> And the Vida looks so cute with those colors!



thank you.



Granna4679 said:


> I love the table runners.  The fabrics are great.  I think I may have to do some of those next year for gifts.  I already have orders for 4 quilts after Christmas.  I may as well just get in the swing of it and do a bunch of table runners from all of my Christmas scraps.  What a great idea.



Thanks.  And talk about planning ahead if you start some now you will be way ahead of the game for next year.




Stephres said:


> Love the dress and table runners. Were the runners hard to do? They look so neat and I love that fabric, it reminds me of scrpabooking paper. I'm glad the tutorial was helpful. The dress isn't a size 7, is it?



Thank you.  The runners weren't hard.  Just the paper Piecing tutorial from YCMT (blown up on the copier, cause theirs is really small) Then 2 plain blocks of the same size, strip in the middle and then border all the way around.  I cheated and just quilted it to the batting, then sewed right sides together, top stitched and walla.  About 2 hours total for one.


----------



## glorib

You know how they say necessity is the mother of invention?  Well, I just experienced it first-hand!  I was sewing Ella's Christmas dress when I got a little carried away with the serger!  Some of the fabric from the main body (on the front of course) got caught up in the blade - I caught it before it got really bad, but there was about a 1/2 inch long slit about 1/2 inch from the seam or so.  Not terribly noticeable, but I could see it.

So I fused some extra fabric to the back of the slit, fray-checked the front.  I could see it.  GRRRRR.  I was going to do a rick rack trim anyway, but it didn't quite cover the boo-boo.  I had some cute Merry Christmas ribbon in my scrapbooking stash, so I put them both together and voila!  No one but me (well, and now all of you ) is the wiser.  I should be able to finish it tonight, I hope.  So pics coming tomorrow!  Hopefully!


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick drive by....

Just had our mini family Christmas with my kids and their spouses.  It was great.  They went in together to have professional photos made.  They turned out FANTASTIC!  I can't wait to get them on my CD so I can post a couple.

...and I got an Ott light!  Woo Hoo!  I almost bought one for myself at Joanne's on Black Friday.  They had 5 left when I was there...my wonderful DIL got one for me.  How she managed to hide it from me while we were shopping I'll never know!

Nini


----------



## emcreative

NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by....
> 
> Just had our mini family Christmas with my kids and their spouses.  It was great.  They went in together to have professional photos made.  They turned out FANTASTIC!  I can't wait to get them on my CD so I can post a couple.
> 
> ...and I got an Ott light!  Woo Hoo!  I almost bought one for myself at Joanne's on Black Friday.  They had 5 left when I was there...my wonderful DIL got one for me.  How she managed to hide it from me while we were shopping I'll never know!
> 
> Nini



Nini can I ask you a question about your Ott Light?  Is it an incandescent bulb, or one of those new energy efficient ones?  Or just a regular bulb?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Babylock Ellageo question ------ for some reason my machine is not picking up the bobbin thread all the time when I am trying to zigzag, I cleaned out the bobbin area, it started after I hit a pin that actually bent into the bobbin area and bent my needle. I changed the needle - obviously and it will sew straight wondefully still and will still sew zigzag sometimes. If I try to make the ZZ wider it won't pick up the bobbin thread.  Any ideas? I have not tried the embroidery unit on it since this happened either. I still have a P&F shirt to make & a sweatshirt with a bunch of grandkids names on it too. That is in addition to the dresses that need to be finished.


----------



## NiniMorris

emcreative said:


> Nini can I ask you a question about your Ott Light?  Is it an incandescent bulb, or one of those new energy efficient ones?  Or just a regular bulb?



Hmmmm.  Good question!  

I just READ all the accompanying literature (at least all that was in English!) and I don't have a clue!

Here is what I can tell you about the bulb..." OttLite 508 Illumination" "Last up to 10,000 hours" "HD bulb included"; warranty does not include bulb/tube.  It is shaped sort of like a fluorescent tube, but rounded into a kind of 'U'.

It is 'instant on'...not like those wonderful energy efficient bulbs that take a bit of time to warm up and be bright (HATE those kind...hubby loves them!)  The tube does not screw in...goes in more like a fluorescent tube..slides in.

OK..now that I have taken so much room to NOT answer your question...no where in any of the literature or on box does it say any of the 'normal' things I look for like watts, amps, or anything familiar...maybe the website will have more info.  

Since I did not get to bed until 1 am and had to get up at 6 am...I won't be able to research further until after a pot or two of coffee (and a doctor's appointment at the rhumatologist)(sp)...but now you have got me wondering.

Nini


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> Love the dress and table runners. Were the runners hard to do? They look so neat and I love that fabric, it reminds me of scrpabooking paper. I'm glad the tutorial was helpful. The dress isn't a size 7, is it?



Forgot to mention, yes, the tutorial was very helpful.  I also plan to use your Patricia Tunic to a dress Tutorial this spring.  I bought some fabric to to it this past summer, but then as time marched on, and it got colder I lost my motivation.  I will get it back in the spring, when things start melting, and flowers start blooming.

and the dress is a size 2.  When I decide to make a test dress I usually use the littlest size so I don't waste as much fabric if it turns out to be a dud.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Look what Heather and I did this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a last minute, 2 night, trip to Disney World! A sisters only trip! We were both missing our kids terribly by the end of the 2nd day, but we had such a fabulous time! I feel so blessed to have a sister that wants to spend 3 whole days with me!!!
> 
> There are more pictures up on Facebook.



I wondered where you guys had been!  Congrats on the trip!  It looks like youguys had a lot of fun!



karamat said:


> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> Then a quick wardrobe change before dinner with the princesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your outfits are great!  My daughter would go crazy for the minnie snow white one.  I love it!  Great job!


I finally got all of my Christmas Eve pj's done.    I'm so sick of sewing with that fabric so I was glad to have them done.  I made some easy fits and 4 long nightgowns (for my dd's and the AG dolls).  They turned out really cute!  I can't wait to take pics of everyone in them and show you all.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm amazed at how slow this thread moves these days!  I like being able to keep up.  But, it makes me miss the "good 'ol days" when we chatted up a storm on here.  



kimmylaj said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big



That is SO cute!  I love Christmas outfits in non-traditional colors!
Don't apologize for the big picture!  I wish you would have made the 1st one bigger!



kimmylaj said:


> oh and i forgot to post the tooth fairy pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]  i finished and wrapped 28 of  them for ryans classmates. thanks for the idea heathersue


Yay!! I was useful!! Those turned out so cute! You are so brave to make 28 of anything!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here are a few shirts I have done lately using Heather's disigns - they come out GREAT!!! They are done in a 4x4 hoop! If you havent gotten any of her awesome designs yet - you dont know what you are missing!!!


Wendy, these turned out SO cute! I love how you did the tree in pink with the sparkly thread!!  You have the cutest family! 



emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*
> 
> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))


I love the fluffy goodness of that petti!! Hannah looks SO pretty!  I'm also impressed that Lizzy wore a shirt with sparkles!!  Your kids are all so cute, Marah! 




Stephres said:


> I don't Marah, but my mom made this dress for Megan out of velveteen. She said I can't wash it!  Of course, Megan wanted hot chocolate after the church Christmas program last night. I was freaking out and finally told her I would make her hot chocolate at home (when she was in her pjs) if she would please, please let me throw it away. My mom said she hand washed the velveteen many times and it bled every time so I am supposed to be really careful when I clean it.
> 
> Anyway, this dress is soooo pretty, but really heavy. It is lined in cotton because she added a little crinoline and didn't want it to be itchy. I think she bought the smocked part, not sure. She also embroidered the holly, which Megan prefers to think of as mistletoe (she wants to be kissed?). It is really gorgeous and she got lots of compliments when we went to see the Nutcracker yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of the little ones in Christmas outfits. They are so cute! I didn't get a chance to sew anything for Megan this year. Maybe I should try for a new year's even outfit like Lori did? I hope to finish my shopping today and then I can sew!


Yikes! You can't wash it?? It's gorgeous, so it's worth it!  I even love the back with the buttons all the way down. So pretty!  I'm glad Tessa doesn't have anything with "mistletoe" on it.  I can just imagine what she would do.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> How much fun was that?!?!?!  Color me jealous....who wants to be my sister so i can go to WDW family free?  (I have a sis...but that would be more like torture than fun these days!   I laugh becuase it is less painful than crying!)


It was SOOOOO much fun!!!  I'm sorry you and your sister don't get along.   I'm sure you could find some Disboutiquer sisters to go to Disney with you!  I think my husband may leave me if go without him AGAIN anytime soon!  This was my 3rd trip to Disney without him this year.  He didn't want to go anyway, but I don't think he likes me leaving him all the time!  

My sister is such a blessing to me.  I can't imagine not having a blast with her at Disney- or anywhere else, for that matter.  We see each other all the time, but we can't seem to stop talking when we get together! 



tricia said:


>


OOOH!  These are all so pretty!!! I love them!! 



Jenjulia said:


> Hey! I'm glad the two of you had a great time!! It was really neat meeting you and Heather Sue at the entrace of DHS on Monday! I was a little star struck meeting two famous disser's! I used several of Heather Sue's embroidery designs on the customs that I was able to finish before our trip and I would recommend them to everyone because they stitch out so quick, easy, and look fantastic when finished. The Cinderella designs I used on a patchwork twirl jumper top and a pair of double ruffled cuffed jeans and had so many compliments on them!
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow of the customs that my daughter wore. We didn't get to do half of the table service meals that we had planned, or the parks. We arrived on Saturday night and on Tuesday morning, one at a time, we started getting sick with the stomach flu. We ended up having to stay an extra night and didn't get to go to most of our ADR's and didn't get to spend much time in the parks. It was kind of a rough first trip to Disney World. I've been so worried that we might have gotten Teresa and Heather sick. I really hope that the two of you didn't end up sick after meeting us!
> 
> I didn't see a lot of customs in the park but the ones that I saw were all really cute! My daughter, eldest son and I went to 1900 Park Fare on Wednesday night around 5-6:30pm. There was a family there with a blond girl with a Tinkerbell custom that was really cute. I have to say that 1900 Park Fare was excellent and we will definately go there again!


Oh no!! I'm sorry you got sick after you saw us.  Was it something we said?   Neither one of us has gotten sick.  So, don't worry about that.  That just stinks that the rest of your vacation was ruined!  We saw very few customs on this trip! So, when we saw your son in the Jedi Mickey shirt, we had to go up and say something!  I'm so glad we did!  I put the picture of us up on my facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/#/photo.php?pid=30739360&id=1532147504


----------



## CastleCreations

We went to see Santa yesterday and finished up our shopping. Sorry for the bad photo. It's a picture of a picture thing..My scanner is in the other room..LOL
The girls had fun shopping and today we made Christmas cookies already. In an hour or two, we are headed to the grocery to pick up last minute things for Christmas dinner. Boy I picked the wrong time of year to be on a diet. I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> We went to see Santa yesterday and finished up our shopping. Sorry for the bad photo. It's a picture of a picture thing..My scanner is in the other room..LOL
> The girls had fun shopping and today we made Christmas cookies already. In an hour or two, we are headed to the grocery to pick up last minute things for Christmas dinner. Boy I picked the wrong time of year to be on a diet. I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...



The girls look beautiful! I love those dresses!!  This picture makes Lexie look older than Ireland!  I've missed seeing their pictures around here!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

busy mommy said:


> Thanks for the complliment.  I used Carla C's aline.  I didn't know the correct way to enlarge it, and she measured just a little bigger than an 8.  So I just added an inch to the entire pattern.  She said it was very comfy.



Thanks...I didn't have the pattern...but I do now.  I don't remember seeing it on a more grwon girl before and now I can show Katie and she should like it.  It looks like it would be nice and cool in June.  What size does your daughter normally wear in a top?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I volunteer!!!  I've got a sister I'd love to trade in.  The last trip to the World with her was torture.



Yipee...already have an offer...now if I could just get DH to finance a trip for me!  I was looking at going in Feb, but with the cost of the flight and then the tickets...WOW!  (I was hopeful his meeting was going to be moved to Orlando...but they are still going to Vegas...darn!)


Look Heather!  Already getting offers!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...




The girls look so cute!

Wow!  13 pounds in two weeks...what am I doing wrong?!?!?!  It is a hard time of year to not eat...I hate it..until I look in the mirror at my "pudgy belly" (as Timmy calls it ) and it is slowly going away...so I resist the sweets and the junk.


----------



## Jenjulia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Babylock Ellageo question ------ for some reason my machine is not picking up the bobbin thread all the time when I am trying to zigzag, I cleaned out the bobbin area, it started after I hit a pin that actually bent into the bobbin area and bent my needle. I changed the needle - obviously and it will sew straight wondefully still and will still sew zigzag sometimes. If I try to make the ZZ wider it won't pick up the bobbin thread.  Any ideas? I have not tried the embroidery unit on it since this happened either. I still have a P&F shirt to make & a sweatshirt with a bunch of grandkids names on it too. That is in addition to the dresses that need to be finished.



It's possible that you might have knocked the machine out of wack (alignment) when you hit the pin. I had the exact same thing happen to me in October. I have a Brother 4000D, which is similar, I think to the Babylock sewing/embroidery machines. 

Here's the things I tried: I turned the machine off and then on again. I changed the needle. I rethread the upper thread. I took the bobbin out and rethread that. I changed the thread I was using. I changed the needle again. Finally, I called the sewing machine store that I bought the machine at. They told me I could bring it in and have someone to look at it. After the phone call I tried the things above again and then all of a sudden it worked. A couple days before we left for our trip I was having some problems again and so I called the shop and after I hung up, the machine all of a sudden started working. I'm starting to think my machine is possessed, lol. It responds as soon as I call the shop. 

I had my machine serviced while we were on the trip and found out that it was out of alingment, so probably from when I hit that first pin, I think. 

I hope you figure things out soon. It's frustrating to be without a machine that's working good!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessica52877 said:


> I figured you were probably done after today! I was so happy to get my last package in the mail!
> 
> Guess I could sew us some stuff. I had planned on easy fits for Christmas morning!



Ha!!  I still have all my sewing to do.  Luckily it's all easy fits, so hopefully I'll be able to whip them up in no time


----------



## livndisney

Drive by post

Just got back from a quick NON disney trip to the AG Place, so I have no chance of catching up on this thread! I still have so much sewing to do and my serger is in the shop (yikes). I fell while I was gone so I am bruised and broken. And I still have to wrap EVERYTHING. 

Who needs sleep right?


----------



## busy mommy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks...I didn't have the pattern...but I do now.  I don't remember seeing it on a more grwon girl before and now I can show Katie and she should like it.  It looks like it would be nice and cool in June.  What size does your daughter normally wear in a top?



Abbie can wear a 10/12, but I usually buy her a 14/16 because she is so tall.  She can also wear an x-small in juniors.  She loved this top.   I know there is a chart somewhere that will tell you how to enlarge a pattern.  It may be on Carla's site.  I'm sure someone knows where to find it.


----------



## desparatelydisney

tricia said:


>



LOVE the Vida!  Can't wait to do one in the spring 



emcreative said:


>



What a PERFECT picture!  Her face says it all


----------



## Stephres

I finished something finally! It is some silk I bought over a year ago and Carla's tunic pattern, without sleeves. It's very comfy but such a pain to make! I think I will stick with cotton from now on.


----------



## woodkins

Stephres said:


> I finished something finally! It is some silk I bought over a year ago and Carla's tunic pattern, without sleeves. It's very comfy but such a pain to make! I think I will stick with cotton from now on.



I LOVE the tunic without sleeves...what a great idea! I might buy the pattern just to make it that way  You look tres chic


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

CastleCreations said:


> We went to see Santa yesterday and finished up our shopping. Sorry for the bad photo. It's a picture of a picture thing..My scanner is in the other room..LOL
> The girls had fun shopping and today we made Christmas cookies already. In an hour or two, we are headed to the grocery to pick up last minute things for Christmas dinner. Boy I picked the wrong time of year to be on a diet. I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...



Was this at the Volusia Mall in Daytona?  If so, I saw you girls from a distance, and thought they looked cute in their dresses and petis...if not, then they're still cute, and I saw someone else with similar outfits.  I was making a mad dash through there before a Dr a nearby.  The Santa line as surprisingly short.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Wow!  13 pounds in two weeks...what am I doing wrong?!?!?!  It is a hard time of year to not eat...I hate it..until I look in the mirror at my "pudgy belly" (as Timmy calls it ) and it is slowly going away...so I resist the sweets and the junk.



I just gained 4 and am the heaviest I have been in years.  I am now doing Wii fit for 30 minutes a day trying desperately to drop them back.  I really want to drop 9 all together.  We can do it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I finished something finally! It is some silk I bought over a year ago and Carla's tunic pattern, without sleeves. It's very comfy but such a pain to make! I think I will stick with cotton from now on.



You look wonderful!  I see scrappy.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just gained 4 and am the heaviest I have been in years.  I am now doing Wii fit for 30 minutes a day trying desperately to drop them back.  I really want to drop 9 all together.  We can do it!



Do you have to original Wii Fit or the new one?  I've got the old one, but haven't been faithful with it in forever.  I'll blame it on the new tv...the setup is different and I can't even figure out how to run the blue-ray if Savannah or Jay isn't home!  I need to lose 30 lbs, and did well with the original Fit, but it did get boring after a bit.  I need motivation, and thought maybe somethin new would help.

I can see it now, we're sewing and weight loss support here, lol!


----------



## momtoprincess A

Wow it feels like forever since I've been here.
I wanted to get all my sewing done before the 1st of Dec. but it didn't work out. Now it is all done and I have a bunch of pictures.
I really wish my DD was smaller again so I could make some of the really cute things the rest of you are making (OK a lot of the things you guys are making ~ I wouldn'w know where to start.)

First off I made Abby a Vida which I could only get her to wear once because she thinks it looks like a night gown. I was so proud of it because it was my first attempt at an aplique.
Anyway she was making gingerbread houses at school and these are the only pics I managed to get. (she says "Candy Mountain" crashed into her house) 








Next I made Morgan some pj's to wear for Pancake Breakfast at school the last day. The front is the logo for the grade 6's and the back is the school logo. I didn't realize until after I got him to school that he was wearing jeans under his pants, that's why they look so tight.








I made 45 heating bags for all the teachers and special adults in my kids lives.
Here are only 15





I made stocking for the kids ~ I was only going to make one for Abby because the cheap one I bought at the $1 store last year was falling apart.
The boys saw her's and said "what about us"





 OK Conor's not holding his up in the pic. That's  Abby's in front of his face These were made out of things I aready had around the house.

Last but not least ~ Abby's pagent outfit at church. I was planning on making a crinolin but lost half the material when I shoved it all away when my parents came to visit. I have since found it ~ but too late.











I hope I didn't overload you with all the pics.


----------



## Cibahwewah

I finished my sewing marathon--easy fit PJs for everyone in the family.  See CarlaC's blog for the story--I won her contest!  Now I have no sewing to do for a while because my sewing room had to become a guest room again for the holidays.  DD's 4th birthday is in January, and I have some projects mapped out in my head....now just need to get them to fruition.  I have been loyally keeping up with this thread and am so impressed with all your creations.  Happy Holidays to all you talented ladies and Tom and thanks for the inspiration.  Prior to August I couldn't sew a straight seam, now my DD prefers the dresses I make her to anything store bought, and I'm skulking around the childrens boutiques for ideas.


----------



## GrammaBelle

I'm way behind on reading, but I love those princesses in winter cloaks!  Where did you find the designs?  I'm going to try and actually make some capes/cloaks for our visit next December!


----------



## CastleCreations

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Was this at the Volusia Mall in Daytona?  If so, I saw you girls from a distance, and thought they looked cute in their dresses and petis...if not, then they're still cute, and I saw someone else with similar outfits.  I was making a mad dash through there before a Dr a nearby.  The Santa line as surprisingly short.



Yes...that was us...small world..LOL


----------



## disneymomof1

To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> I finished something finally! It is some silk I bought over a year ago and Carla's tunic pattern, without sleeves. It's very comfy but such a pain to make! I think I will stick with cotton from now on.


Beautiful top steph! I see scrappy back there!



CastleCreations said:


> We went to see Santa yesterday and finished up our shopping. Sorry for the bad photo. It's a picture of a picture thing..My scanner is in the other room..LOL
> The girls had fun shopping and today we made Christmas cookies already. In an hour or two, we are headed to the grocery to pick up last minute things for Christmas dinner. Boy I picked the wrong time of year to be on a diet. I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...


Such a great pic! The girls look so sweet! Congrats on the weight loss...I found what you lost!!! lol! I used some of that same fabric too for a dress!



kimmylaj said:


> i did it i finally finished mia's  outfit for her christmas sing done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big


Beautiful! I love how you used the dot fabric....great job!



kimmylaj said:


> oh and i forgot to post the tooth fairy pillows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]  i finished and wrapped 28 of  them for ryans classmates. thanks for the idea heathersue


What a great idea...darn I wish I was in Ryan's class!


----------



## kimmylaj

thanks girls for all the compliments on mia's gingerbread outfit. she loved it and was a big hit at school. if i dont get back on b4 Christmas, have a very merry Christmas everyone


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I can't say they were burning. Or maybe they WERE burning but I was just too insanely behind to notice the flames shooting from my head!
> 
> I'd love to see any other photos you have of it. I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it..... Every time I meet one of the princesses, I feel like I should have them turn around and let me inspect the gowns in detail. But you don't suppose they would find that a bit "odd" do you????
> 
> I think mostly I'm ignoring it because I know that even if I made a great copy, I'd never get there before she's gone for good!
> 
> I guess I could make one for Katie to wear to the movie next week, but I'm kind of thinking that might be overkill!
> 
> Anyway.... I'm glad you saw her. And I'm glad you got to have a nice sister's getaway!



Like Heather said, we have pictures in our Facebook albums if you want to see them. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=129965&id=677208159&l=f902999105

We had a fabulous getaway! 



karebear1 said:


> *Teresa-* I can't believe you saw a cricut on clearance!  What was the price?
> 
> Sure wish I could've gone on  the sisters trip- sounds  and looks like you both had a great time!



Woops, I don't remember how much it was! 



twob4him said:


> Enjoying all of the pics and creations!!! We got snow today!!! I can't remember the last time we got snow before Christmas~ had a fabulous day.....



They look so cute! And, I'm very jealous that you usually don't get snow before Christmas! I can only dream of such a thing! 



karamat said:


> We've been home a week and I finally feel like we're back to our usual routine.  I hope to get a little trip report up on my blog... maybe after the holidays!  In the meantime here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> Day 3 we started in Epcot for EMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to see Princess Tiana... hopefully the photopass pictures will be good... we gave our point-and-shoot camera to the handler but they came back blurry.


I hope I kept the right picture! The one of your daughter at Epcot is SOOOOO adorable!!! I love all her outfits! 



emcreative said:


> All this cuteness on the board!  AMAZING stuff ladies, you've outdone yourselves!
> 
> I snuck this candid shot...can you tell she's excited to dance?!?!


CUTE!!!! I'm glad she is feeling better! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - cute pictures of Disney and Dancing and customs and the list could go on!! We had a winter wonderland here in the Philly area! I dont know if I've ever had this much now before Christmas!! It was so cool that it came on a Saturday so we didnt have to try to go to work!! I work at a hospital and never have a snow day!!



OH WENDY!! That is so pretty!!! 


kimmylaj said:


> [/IMG]
> sorry the second ones so big



That is cute!!! I love the petti! 



emcreative said:


> Also- this isn't really a "crafted" picture but I did want to share one of Teresa's gorgeous petti's.  Even surrounded by all the little girls in their Christmas dresses, Hannah got SO much attention tonight at Santa and dinner with her pretty petti on!  It sure made her feel like a princess.  Thanks Teresa for arranging this!! ((hugs))



I love seeing pictures of the pettis "in action"!!! Hannah looks so pretty!!! Could you post this one on my Fanpage wall on Facebook?   


The Moonk's Mom said:


> How much fun was that?!?!?!  Color me jealous....who wants to be my sister so i can go to WDW family free?  (I have a sis...but that would be more like torture than fun these days!   I laugh becuase it is less painful than crying!)



Aww, Kim, I'm sorry you and your sister still aren't getting along.  That is so sad. 



Jenjulia said:


> Hey! I'm glad the two of you had a great time!! It was really neat meeting you and Heather Sue at the entrace of DHS on Monday! I was a little star struck meeting two famous disser's! I used several of Heather Sue's embroidery designs on the customs that I was able to finish before our trip and I would recommend them to everyone because they stitch out so quick, easy, and look fantastic when finished. The Cinderella designs I used on a patchwork twirl jumper top and a pair of double ruffled cuffed jeans and had so many compliments on them!
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow of the customs that my daughter wore. We didn't get to do half of the table service meals that we had planned, or the parks. We arrived on Saturday night and on Tuesday morning, one at a time, we started getting sick with the stomach flu. We ended up having to stay an extra night and didn't get to go to most of our ADR's and didn't get to spend much time in the parks. It was kind of a rough first trip to Disney World. I've been so worried that we might have gotten Teresa and Heather sick. I really hope that the two of you didn't end up sick after meeting us!
> 
> I didn't see a lot of customs in the park but the ones that I saw were all really cute! My daughter, eldest son and I went to 1900 Park Fare on Wednesday night around 5-6:30pm. There was a family there with a blond girl with a Tinkerbell custom that was really cute. I have to say that 1900 Park Fare was excellent and we will definately go there again!



Oh NO! I'm sorry you guys got sick!!! That really stinks!!! It was so much fun to meet you! You guys were so cute! 



HeatherSue said:


> My sister is such a blessing to me.  I can't imagine not having a blast with her at Disney- or anywhere else, for that matter.  We see each other all the time, but we can't seem to stop talking when we get together!



Heather, you are the best sister anyone could ever hope for!!!  
It's true, we do talk alot when we are together! 



CastleCreations said:


> Boy I picked the wrong time of year to be on a diet. I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks,



WOW!!! Congratulations!!! That's great! 



livndisney said:


> Drive by post
> 
> Just got back from a quick NON disney trip to the AG Place, so I have no chance of catching up on this thread! I still have so much sewing to do and my serger is in the shop (yikes). I fell while I was gone so I am bruised and broken. And I still have to wrap EVERYTHING.
> 
> Who needs sleep right?



Oh no Cindee!!! Take care of yourself!!!! Did M get a new doll??? 



Stephres said:


> I finished something finally! It is some silk I bought over a year ago and Carla's tunic pattern, without sleeves. It's very comfy but such a pain to make! I think I will stick with cotton from now on.


Steph, you look great! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Do you have to original Wii Fit or the new one?  I've got the old one, but haven't been faithful with it in forever.  I'll blame it on the new tv...the setup is different and I can't even figure out how to run the blue-ray if Savannah or Jay isn't home!  I need to lose 30 lbs, and did well with the original Fit, but it did get boring after a bit.  I need motivation, and thought maybe somethin new would help.
> 
> I can see it now, we're sewing and weight loss support here, lol!


My Mom just bought me the Wii Fit Plus (I've had the regular one for over a year too) and I LOOOOOVE IT!!! It is a lot of fun. I really like being able to design a routine all at once and then you don't have to stop after every exercise to pick something. It just flows better. I do wish you could skip the trainers "advice" that would make it even bettter! But, I really love the new games on it!

I also just got the new Your Shape featuring Jenny McCarthy Wii game and so far I am unimpressed with it. there is a camera that is suppose to scan you to make sure you are doing the moves right, but even when it seems like we are doing it exactly like it shows, it keeps telling us we are doing it wrong! It's mighty annoying! Plus, the exercises are pretty boring! Nothing fun like Wii Fit! I'm glad I didn't pay for this, I got it free from House Party.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I also just got the new Your Shape featuring Jenny McCarthy Wii game and so far I am unimpressed with it. there is a camera that is suppose to scan you to make sure you are doing the moves right, but even when it seems like we are doing it exactly like it shows, it keeps telling us we are doing it wrong! It's mighty annoying! Plus, the exercises are pretty boring! Nothing fun like Wii Fit! I'm glad I didn't pay for this, I got it free from House Party.



I got this today! Lin brought in the box and was asking what I got from house party! I had NO idea and was super surprised and excited until I just read this although looking at the box I was getting less excited. I am sure I'll still like the fit better.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
Here's Hannah at her birthday party.












Her dress is a little more loud than I imagined it to be.. lol. You could definitely spot her in a crowd wearing it. I love that fabric, but I think I should have maybe used less of it! 
I lost my multi quote, so I'll have to go back over.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I got this today! Lin brought in the box and was asking what I got from house party! I had NO idea and was super surprised and excited until I just read this although looking at the box I was getting less excited. I am sure I'll still like the fit better.



Maybe it will work better for you! Try it out and let me know! When I exercise I don't like to remember I'm exercising!


----------



## *Toadstool*

CastleCreations said:


> I've lost 13 pounds in the last two weeks, and hopefully won't gain any this week...


Love the animal print mixed in there! Congrats on the weightloss. I am hoping to start my weightloss journey. I finally am completely pain free! woohoo! Hopefully I will finally be able to exercise.



billwendy said:


>


Beautiful family. 



emcreative said:


> *Quick question- does anyone have any experience working with "heavy" velvets?*


Beautiful picture!! I think it is Nicole that has made something with velvet.. I remember her telling me something about it. There are many different "velvets" if you use the good stuff you probably wouldn't have any trouble. I'd ask Nicole about it.. I think she made a coat...



Stephres said:


>


Oh my goodness!! She is so precious in that dress. What a gorgeous dress! I would love to see a close up of the bodice.



tricia said:


>


I wish I had a table to put a runner on! So cute! I don't have a dining room or a dining room table.. just an island. 



kimmylaj said:


>


She looks adorable! I love anything brown and pink.



karamat said:


>


Omgosh! She looks soooo cute in all her customs. I love the Epcot pic the best I think. I think Snow White is still my favorite. That is such a cute idea! Great picture of you guys with Alice too. Where do you find Marie?? She is sooo pretty! I need to find her when we go!



emcreative said:


>


Did you guys LOVE Princess and the Frog??? I am obsessed now. lol
Such a cute candid shot of Hannah. Glad she got to dance. Bless her!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thank you all again for the support in the loss of my brother.

Everything posted has been so wonderful!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
> Here's Hannah at her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is a little more loud than I imagined it to be.. lol. You could definitely spot her in a crowd wearing it. I love that fabric, but I think I should have maybe used less of it!
> I lost my multi quote, so I'll have to go back over.


WOW!!!! I LOVE this dresss!!!  So adorable!  Hannah looks so beautiful in it!!!  I also love that fabric!  It looks perfect for my dog loving DD.  Her birthday in is January.  Where did you find that?


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


>



So cute! I love the smocked insert. I love her with the violin, she looks so grown up! Here is a closer pic:


----------



## angel23321

I love everything that's been posted.  What great ideas for gifts I'm getting for next year.  I'm hoping DH got me a serger for Christmas.  I asked for a cheap one but knowing him, it won't be. He has a habit of going all out even though I ask for a cheap one. 

I still need to post close ups of the outfits I made for our trip. I just hate loading pictures to photobucket.


----------



## NiniMorris

Happy Birthday Little Helen!  Hope your birthday party in Heaven is as wonderful as you were in life!  We miss you!

Nini


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> Drive by post
> 
> Just got back from a quick NON disney trip to the AG Place, so I have no chance of catching up on this thread! I still have so much sewing to do and my serger is in the shop (yikes). I fell while I was gone so I am bruised and broken. And I still have to wrap EVERYTHING.
> 
> Who needs sleep right?


Oh no, I hope you're okay! Did you break any bones?  I hope you got some good stuff at AG while you were there.  You know, those dolls are growing on me. 



busy mommy said:


> Abbie can wear a 10/12, but I usually buy her a 14/16 because she is so tall.  She can also wear an x-small in juniors.  She loved this top.   I know there is a chart somewhere that will tell you how to enlarge a pattern.  It may be on Carla's site.  I'm sure someone knows where to find it.


It's in the bookmarks.  I think if you search them for "sizing chart" it will pop up.



Stephres said:


>


Wow, you look great in that, Steph!  I like the sleeveless version, especially with this fabric! Very nice!  Did you cut your hair, or is it pulled back?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Do you have to original Wii Fit or the new one?  I've got the old one, but haven't been faithful with it in forever.  I'll blame it on the new tv...the setup is different and I can't even figure out how to run the blue-ray if Savannah or Jay isn't home!  I need to lose 30 lbs, and did well with the original Fit, but it did get boring after a bit.  I need motivation, and thought maybe somethin new would help.
> 
> I can see it now, we're sewing and weight loss support here, lol!


I have the new wii fit plus and it's great!! It's worth the $20!  Of course, I only used it once before the kids broke the sensor bar.  We just got a new one, so I'm hoping to try and lose some weight (I need to lose about 45lbs) after the new year.  



momtoprincess A said:


> I hope I didn't overload you with all the pics.


Wow, the vida with the snowman looks great!  I can't believe that was your first applique!! GREAT job!  Is your son's shirt appliqued, too?  That looks like a really complicated one, if it is! The heating bags are a great gift idea.  I'd love to have one of those!  Love the picture of the kids with the stockings!  One of these years I'll make my kids their own personalized stockings....maybe...The white dress looks like it's beautiful! BUT, we NEED bigger pictures next time!!!  We all love to see big pictures!



Cibahwewah said:


> I finished my sewing marathon--easy fit PJs for everyone in the family.  See CarlaC's blog for the story--I won her contest!  Now I have no sewing to do for a while because my sewing room had to become a guest room again for the holidays.  DD's 4th birthday is in January, and I have some projects mapped out in my head....now just need to get them to fruition.  I have been loyally keeping up with this thread and am so impressed with all your creations.  Happy Holidays to all you talented ladies and Tom and thanks for the inspiration.  Prior to August I couldn't sew a straight seam, now my DD prefers the dresses I make her to anything store bought, and I'm skulking around the childrens boutiques for ideas.


Here I'm one of Carla's testers and I know nothing about this blog contest.  I'm so ashamed!  



CastleCreations said:


> Yes...that was us...small world..LOL


How cool is that!?!



disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!


I'll be your friend even if you don't buy anything fro me.   I'm jealous of your DVC shopping!



twob4him said:


> Such a great pic! The girls look so sweet! Congrats on the weight loss...I found what you lost!!! lol! I used some of that same fabric too for a dress!


I thought I was the one who found it!  



teresajoy said:


> Heather, you are the best sister anyone could ever hope for!!!
> It's true, we do talk alot when we are together!


Awww......



*Toadstool* said:


> Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
> Here's Hannah at her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is a little more loud than I imagined it to be.. lol. You could definitely spot her in a crowd wearing it. I love that fabric, but I think I should have maybe used less of it!
> I lost my multi quote, so I'll have to go back over.


Hey!  When are you going to realize that we veer from the Disney theme quite often around here?   I love Hannah's birthday dress! I don't think it's too loud at all. It just looks really pretty!  The smocking looks great!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Love the animal print mixed in there! Congrats on the weightloss. I am hoping to start my weightloss journey. I finally am completely pain free! woohoo! Hopefully I will finally be able to exercise.


I just wanted to say that I'm so glad you're finally pain free!! 



Stephres said:


>


Look at those beautiful kids!  Just don't tell Jacob I said he was beautiful! 



NiniMorris said:


> Happy Birthday Little Helen!  Hope your birthday party in Heaven is as wonderful as you were in life!  We miss you!
> 
> Nini


Oh, Jeanne...


----------



## kathyell

disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!



You will get varying advice on this. If you plan your trips fairly far in advance, you will want to buy at the resort where you want to stay. (You can make reservations 11 months in advance at your home resort, but 7 months ahead at other DVC resorts.) Some specific room categories at certain times of the year are all booked at the 7 month mark, if you can believe it.

If, however, you are willing to be flexible with which resort you stay in when you make plans, you can get away with buying at a resort where you can get the best deal and then booking either there at 11 months or at a non-home resort at 7 months or less before.

You should also think about what month you want your use year to begin. Bad things happen if you are scheduled to use points within the last three months of your use year and then you have to cancel or re-book the trip. Points go into a holding account and you only have a short period of time in which to use those points or they are lost. So, you should think about what month to look for a DVC contract use year for; ideally it should be a month where you will not frequently be booking trips for stays during the three months prior to that use year renewal month. This part can get kinda complicated, unfortunately, but it's important to think about so that you can get the most use out of your points and ensure that it will be unlikely that you will ever forfeit any of them.

You can see point charts for the different resorts so that you can see what certain trips in different room types at the various resorts would cost you in points here:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml

AFAIK this is up to date.

As far as my favorite resort, it's really hard to beat Bay Lake Tower. It is pretty new, though, so I have no idea if there are any contracts for it available on the resale market. But really, BLT is walking distance from the MK and is a monorail away from Epcot (and one monorail stop away on the way home from the MK). We had a lovely stay there in August.

I've also heard that Animal Kingdom Village is beautiful, especially if you or members of your family like AK as a park.

If you go every year or at least every 18 months/24 months to WDW and you like staying in deluxe resorts, it is difficult to beat the cost per night's stay with any cash stay, even a discounted stay, if you buy DVC. You also can get a discounted rate on annual passes for your family when you have a DVC membership, and you can also buy the dining plan for your DVC stays without having to buy an entire package. (There are obviously a couple of downsides, too, like having mousekeeping every four days instead of every day, but there are tradeoffs with everything.)

Good luck with your DVC purchase! I hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We bought BLT for my 40th birthday present last January.  We will be staying there for the first time this January.  We bought there because of the location.  And the Maintenence fees were cheap.  We do usually book far in advance, so the 11 month window for where I want to stay is great.  However, if we add on, it will be at AKL for that unique animal experience as a resell.  I would probably only buy at those two resorts because the contracts are the longest, so in my opinion, the "best deal" if you know you will most likely be heading to Disney for the next 40-50 years.  We have stayed at SSR twice, and enjoyed the resort immensly, it just would not be in my top 2 choices.  Congratulations on your "coming into some money" and I hope you enjoy DVC!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

billwendy said:


>



Love all the shirts, Wendy!!  Love how everyone is matching.



emcreative said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Great pictures, and Princess Hannah is beautiful in her petti!



Stephres said:







Click to expand...


What a pretty dress!



CastleCreations said:







Click to expand...


Great Santa pictures, and love their customs!  Congrats on the 13lbs lost!!  What is the secret...I so need to lose some weight!



*Toadstool* said:













Click to expand...


I love her dress!!!  Happy Birthday, Hannah!!!



Camping Griswalds said:



			We bought BLT for my 40th birthday present last January.  We will be staying there for the first time this January.  We bought there because of the location.  And the Maintenence fees were cheap.  We do usually book far in advance, so the 11 month window for where I want to stay is great.  However, if we add on, it will be at AKL for that unique animal experience as a resell.  I would probably only buy at those two resorts because the contracts are the longest, so in my opinion, the "best deal" if you know you will most likely be heading to Disney for the next 40-50 years.  We have stayed at SSR twice, and enjoyed the resort immensly, it just would not be in my top 2 choices.  Congratulations on your "coming into some money" and I hope you enjoy DVC!
		
Click to expand...




kathyell said:



			You will get varying advice on this. If you plan your trips fairly far in advance, you will want to buy at the resort where you want to stay. (You can make reservations 11 months in advance at your home resort, but 7 months ahead at other DVC resorts.) Some specific room categories at certain times of the year are all booked at the 7 month mark, if you can believe it.

If, however, you are willing to be flexible with which resort you stay in when you make plans, you can get away with buying at a resort where you can get the best deal and then booking either there at 11 months or at a non-home resort at 7 months or less before.

You should also think about what month you want your use year to begin. Bad things happen if you are scheduled to use points within the last three months of your use year and then you have to cancel or re-book the trip. Points go into a holding account and you only have a short period of time in which to use those points or they are lost. So, you should think about what month to look for a DVC contract use year for; ideally it should be a month where you will not frequently be booking trips for stays during the three months prior to that use year renewal month. This part can get kinda complicated, unfortunately, but it's important to think about so that you can get the most use out of your points and ensure that it will be unlikely that you will ever forfeit any of them.

You can see point charts for the different resorts so that you can see what certain trips in different room types at the various resorts would cost you in points here:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml

AFAIK this is up to date.

As far as my favorite resort, it's really hard to beat Bay Lake Tower. It is pretty new, though, so I have no idea if there are any contracts for it available on the resale market. But really, BLT is walking distance from the MK and is a monorail away from Epcot (and one monorail stop away on the way home from the MK). We had a lovely stay there in August.

I've also heard that Animal Kingdom Village is beautiful, especially if you or members of your family like AK as a park.

If you go every year or at least every 18 months/24 months to WDW and you like staying in deluxe resorts, it is difficult to beat the cost per night's stay with any cash stay, even a discounted stay, if you buy DVC. You also can get a discounted rate on annual passes for your family when you have a DVC membership, and you can also buy the dining plan for your DVC stays without having to buy an entire package. (There are obviously a couple of downsides, too, like having mousekeeping every four days instead of every day, but there are tradeoffs with everything.)

Good luck with your DVC purchase! I hope it all turns out well for you.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with the DVC purchase!  Dh and I owned at Bay Lake Tower and we love it!  The other DVC that we consider was Animal Kingdom Villas..we may still consider adding on there at a later time.  We love being on the monorail, and close to Magic Kingdom..so BLT made the most sense to us.*


----------



## McDuck

Well, I made the binky clip.  I know this doesn't near compare to everyone else's projects, but this is the first thing I've sewed for DD and I was quite pleased with how it came out considering I sewed it by hand (which I've never thought I was good at doing).


----------



## Granna4679

McDuck said:


> Well, I made the binky clip.  I know this doesn't near compare to everyone else's projects, but this is the first thing I've sewed for DD and I was quite pleased with how it came out considering I sewed it by hand (which I've never thought I was good at doing).



Great job.  You can make then to match all of her outfits now that you know you can do it.  They are cute!!

I also have been meaning to tell you.  My daughter got married in May and her husband is awaiting Navy orders any day.  We have lots of family on the Mississippi coast (Biloxi and Ocean Springs)...I think I remember you saying you were in Gulfport, correct?...I could only hope that he would get stationed there...ha!  That would be great.


----------



## revrob

disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!



We own at Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom Lodge.  When we first purchased, SSR was the only property available.  Our most recent add on was at AKV - this was before BLT was available.  We have stayed at SSR, AKV, BLT, BCV, WLV, & OKW (I think the only place we havent stayed os BWV).  We have thoroughly enjoyed each of them for different reasons.  We LOVE WLV and AKV, and of course, BLT.  The only thing negative that I can say about BLT is that the studio units are configured a bit strangely, so they seem REALLY small - especially for a family of 4.  We loved the location.  But for the purposes of location, we also really love WLV.  

IF we could buy anything we wanted right now, it would probably be BLT (enough points to always stay in a 1 bedroom) and/or WLV.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, you look great in that, Steph!  I like the sleeveless version, especially with this fabric! Very nice!  Did you cut your hair, or is it pulled back?



It is a little roomy, maybe I should have put a band around the bottom, I have a top like that. My hair is pulled back.

Thanks for everyone who noticed Scrappy! It just tickles me so!



McDuck said:


>



Totally cute! You did a great job with it.

We stay at the Beach Club Villas because you can walk to Epcot and we like to do that in the evening after we take a break for the pool. The pool is very cool too, even though it has the vortex of death in it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!



I bought resale at OKW because it was affordable and when going to Fla. we want to feel like we are in Fla.  We are laid back and relaxed so OKW is a perfect fit for us.  The rooms are bigger than any other DVC.  That being said, we fell in love with BCV on our last trip.  The kids loved the pool and so did I, the location is the very best.  You can walk into Epcot and most dinners are at Epcot, or bus to HS.  So we bus only to MK or AK.  If we were really ambitious we could walk through Epcot and monorail to MK but bus is the fastest.

We love the movies on the beach at nite or just walking over to Epcot for Illuminations.  So far we have not had a problem making a reservation at 7 months.  This last trip we had to work a bit with dates but we made BCV at 5 months so we are thrilled.  

We still love OKW, the mature landscaping and the relaxed feeling.  We also get a 1 br at OKW and have to get a studio elsewhere.  I am point poor but do ok.

Welcome home.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?




Goop off, it will take up sharpie but check on a small location first to see if it will be ok on the plastic.  So sorry that happen.  DS cut my electric cord to my machine with scissors and then said he didn't.


----------



## disneymomof1

disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!




Thanks everyone for the DVC info.  I really am thinking BLT or WLV.  I LOVE WL and I am sure I would love convenience of BLT (although not a big fan of the modern look of the rooms).  It will be fun shopping around and even more fun planning our first trip, I will keep you all up to date.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?




Try Softscrub.  I have heard it works on things like that but I haven't actually done it myself.


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Great job.  You can make then to match all of her outfits now that you know you can do it.  They are cute!!
> 
> I also have been meaning to tell you.  My daughter got married in May and her husband is awaiting Navy orders any day.  We have lots of family on the Mississippi coast (Biloxi and Ocean Springs)...I think I remember you saying you were in Gulfport, correct?...I could only hope that he would get stationed there...ha!  That would be great.



Thank you.  Yes, we are in Gulfport.  That would be very neat if they got stationed here.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?



Mr. Clean Magic Eraser?  I don't know if it would help with a Sharpie, but I've often been amazed by what it does take off.


----------



## ireland_nicole

*Toadstool* said:


> Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
> Here's Hannah at her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is a little more loud than I imagined it to be.. lol. You could definitely spot her in a crowd wearing it. I love that fabric, but I think I should have maybe used less of it!
> I lost my multi quote, so I'll have to go back over.


Gorgeous!  I don't think it's too loud at all, I love it!



NiniMorris said:


> Happy Birthday Little Helen!  Hope your birthday party in Heaven is as wonderful as you were in life!  We miss you!
> 
> Nini







Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?



I second the magic eraser idea.  Good luck!


----------



## Piper

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?


 

Non-acetone finger nail polish remover.....I use it to remove sharpie on all types of surfaces.  Be sure to get NON-Acetone.


----------



## HeatherSue

Is anyone willing to share with me how much a DVC actually costs per year (with maintenance fees and all), say if you get 1 week/year?  I'm very curious about it, especially as often as I've been going down there this year!



McDuck said:


>


We all started somewhere!  It's a very cute little binky clip!  Plus, you sewed by hand, so that's even more impressive!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?


At first I thought I read that your 27 year old wrote on your Babylock!   I'm glad to see it was your 2 year old!  

I sure hope it comes off!! 



Stephres said:


> We stay at the Beach Club Villas because you can walk to Epcot and we like to do that in the evening after we take a break for the pool. The pool is very cool too, even though it has the vortex of death in it.


The vortex of death gets me every time! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Goop off, it will take up sharpie but check on a small location first to see if it will be ok on the plastic.  So sorry that happen.  DS cut my electric cord to my machine with scissors and then said he didn't.



Oh my gosh!! I'm glad he didn't electrocute himself!  I bet you weren't too pleased!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NaeNae said:


> Last post I promise.
> This is my first Feliz and I made two matching ones.  Each dress has 6 princesses on it with a total of 87,306 stitches.  The light blue is sparkely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee203/kjwilson57/DSC03062.jpg][/QUOTE]
> awesome!!!!!!!!
> 
> froggy3- I LOVED your mini trippie!! outfits are cu-oooo---te!
> is that a children's corner pattern i see?
> 
> 
> HeatherSue- I will PM you with DVC info


----------



## karamat

Thanks for all the compliments on Megan's outfits!  I couldn't have done it without all the support and inspiration here!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I recognize that zebra!   Such wonderful pictures! It looks like you had a great time!


I love that Zebra!  He stitched out so well!




billwendy said:


>


Cute shirts.  And I love the little people nativity set - I've been wanting one of those.




teresajoy said:


> I hope I kept the right picture! The one of your daughter at Epcot is SOOOOO adorable!!! I love all her outfits!
> 
> I also just got the new Your Shape featuring Jenny McCarthy Wii game and so far I am unimpressed with it. there is a camera that is suppose to scan you to make sure you are doing the moves right, but even when it seems like we are doing it exactly like it shows, it keeps telling us we are doing it wrong! It's mighty annoying! Plus, the exercises are pretty boring! Nothing fun like Wii Fit! I'm glad I didn't pay for this, I got it free from House Party.


Thanks!  That shot is probably my favorite of all the ones I shot over the week.  

I was thinking about getting that Jenny McCarthy one - glad to hear the review of it before I bought! 




*Toadstool* said:


> Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
> Here's Hannah at her birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is a little more loud than I imagined it to be.. lol. You could definitely spot her in a crowd wearing it. I love that fabric, but I think I should have maybe used less of it!
> I lost my multi quote, so I'll have to go back over.


So Cute!!




*Toadstool* said:


> Omgosh! She looks soooo cute in all her customs. I love the Epcot pic the best I think. I think Snow White is still my favorite. That is such a cute idea! Great picture of you guys with Alice too. Where do you find Marie?? She is sooo pretty! I need to find her when we go!


Marie was in France.  We had just seen Alice (and missed Mary Poppins by minutes) and were headed for a diaper change when I saw Marie - diaper change had to wait  DD has Marie shirt that the LOVES so I thought she'd like seeing the character.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

well - the cost of DVC a year depends on the amt of points you buy. --- we have 400 points --200 @ BLT  & 200 @ AKKV. Our payments get taken out automatically every month. Member fees for us are about $94/month but they also depend on not just how many points but where your "home" is. The amt of the actual points will also vary depending on where & how many points also. It is a lot of research first. the points charts and the website are very informative also is DVCNews.com Our DVC payment will basicaly take the place of DH truck payment in May(If that gives you a general idea) which is when the truck will be ours completely. yea! I will try cleaning my machine later - thank you to all the suggestions I was thinking about the magic eraser too. I do have softscrub also. I was mostly worried about the LCD screen but that came off already so I am breathing a little easier. Now back to my 3rd & final feliz (which is mostly put together - thankfully) and then 3 nightgowns before I can go to bed........... at least all but one gift certificate is bought and only a few things left to wrap. One T-shirt to make tomorrow too.(hopefully) Ok back to work....


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> well - the cost of DVC a year depends on the amt of points you buy. --- we have 400 points --200 @ BLT  & 200 @ AKKV. Our payments get taken out automatically every month. Member fees for us are about $94/month but they also depend on not just how many points but where your "home" is. The amt of the actual points will also vary depending on where & how many points also. It is a lot of research first. the points charts and the website are very informative also is DVCNews.com Our DVC payment will basicaly take the place of DH truck payment in May(If that gives you a general idea) which is when the truck will be ours completely. yea! I will try cleaning my machine later - thank you to all the suggestions I was thinking about the magic eraser too. I do have softscrub also. I was mostly worried about the LCD screen but that came off already so I am breathing a little easier. Now back to my 3rd & final feliz (which is mostly put together - thankfully) and then 3 nightgowns before I can go to bed........... at least all but one gift certificate is bought and only a few things left to wrap. One T-shirt to make tomorrow too.(hopefully) Ok back to work....



I am tired just reading what you still have to do tonight.  Can't wait to see the felize pics.


----------



## minnie2

Hi All!  I am so far behind you all probably forgot all about me...

Love everything!  you all are simply amazing!



disneymomof1 said:


> To all my disboutique friends with DVC, which DVC resort is your favorite and why?  We are coming into a little bit of money and want to buy a vacation club, maybe 200 points somewhere but unsure which resort.  I'm sure we will buy a resale but really want to research and ask questions before I commit !!!   And I am going to be sure to save enough to buy my embroidery machine, and after I get started on my new machine I'm sure heathersue will become my new best friend, I love all of her designs !!! !!!!!



We have 200 points at AKLV and we LOVE it so much!  I honestly can't imagine staying anywhere else.  We have only either stayed at SSR or AKLV.  SSR is very nice but I just love AKLV.  When we where thinking of buying our guide told us to buy at the resort you would like to stay at the most.  So we did and it works for us.  
Being on the monarail wasn't a big thing for us.  




teresajoy said:


> My Mom just bought me the Wii Fit Plus (I've had the regular one for over a year too) and I LOOOOOVE IT!!! It is a lot of fun. I really like being able to design a routine all at once and then you don't have to stop after every exercise to pick something. It just flows better. I do wish you could skip the trainers "advice" that would make it even bettter! But, I really love the new games on it!
> 
> I also just got the new Your Shape featuring Jenny McCarthy Wii game and so far I am unimpressed with it. there is a camera that is suppose to scan you to make sure you are doing the moves right, but even when it seems like we are doing it exactly like it shows, it keeps telling us we are doing it wrong! It's mighty annoying! Plus, the exercises are pretty boring! Nothing fun like Wii Fit! I'm glad I didn't pay for this, I got it free from House Party.


I am getting your shape for Christmas and I was hoping it was good.  Now I am sad  Oh well I guess they had a good marketing department!



jessica52877 said:


> I got this today! Lin brought in the box and was asking what I got from house party! I had NO idea and was super surprised and excited until I just read this although looking at the box I was getting less excited. I am sure I'll still like the fit better.


  I hope it is better then you are thinking.


----------



## momtoprincess A

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, the vida with the snowman looks great!  I can't believe that was your first applique!! GREAT job!  Is your son's shirt appliqued, too?  That looks like a really complicated one, if it is! The heating bags are a great gift idea.  I'd love to have one of those!  Love the picture of the kids with the stockings!  One of these years I'll make my kids their own personalized stockings....maybe...The white dress looks like it's beautiful! BUT, we NEED bigger pictures next time!!!  We all love to see big pictures!



Yes his shirt is appliqued ~ but I cheated and used paint.
Here are some bigger pics for you. I hope I didn't make them too big.









The dress is Carla's precious dress pattern. I put a tulle with gold circles over the skirt and gathered it like Belle's with the flower and ribbon sewn on.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Totally not Disney related, but I need to share it anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think the dress looks loud at all.  It is really cute! I love the picture of her and her little violin! 

(We have that Barbie house too!)



lovesdumbo said:


> Thank you all again for the support in the loss of my brother.


How are you doing? 



Stephres said:


> So cute! I love the smocked insert. I love her with the violin, she looks so grown up! Here is a closer pic:


Those are two adorable kids! Megan's hair looks so pretty!



McDuck said:


> Well, I made the binky clip.  I know this doesn't near compare to everyone else's projects, but this is the first thing I've sewed for DD and I was quite pleased with how it came out considering I sewed it by hand (which I've never thought I was good at doing).



Good job!!! It's cute! 



Stephres said:


> The pool is very cool too, even though it has the vortex of death in it.



You are so right about that vortex of death! I make the kids walk WAAAAY around it when we go by!  



HeatherSue said:


> Is anyone willing to share with me how much a DVC actually costs per year (with maintenance fees and all), say if you get 1 week/year?  I'm very curious about it, especially as often as I've been going down there this year!



I got literature about DVC before and was shocked at how much it was! 


karamat said:


> Thanks!  That shot is probably my favorite of all the ones I shot over the week.
> 
> I was thinking about getting that Jenny McCarthy one - glad to hear the review of it before I bought!



Did you frame that picture? I would! 

I was excited about the game, but really disapointed at how it worked, and how annoying it was! I'll try playing it some more and let you guys know if I grow to like it more. I just dread playing it again though! 



minnie2 said:


> I am getting your shape for Christmas and I was hoping it was good.  Now I am sad  Oh well I guess they had a good marketing department!
> 
> I hope it is better then you are thinking.


Do you have Wii Fit Plus yet? THAT is fun! 


.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> So cute! I love the smocked insert. I love her with the violin, she looks so grown up! Here is a closer pic:


Love it!! It is so elegant.  I think it is just perfect. Now I want top CASE it totally.


HeatherSue said:


> Hey!  When are you going to realize that we veer from the Disney theme quite often around here?   I love Hannah's birthday dress! I don't think it's too loud at all. It just looks really pretty!  The smocking looks great!!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that I'm so glad you're finally pain free!!


Thanks!! I am excited to be pain free too. Pelvic pain gone and back pain gone. It is amazing! 
Thanks about the dress too. I guess I think it is loud because I tend to use solids instead of prints. I'm glad it isn't as gaudy as some of my family and friends are telling me it is..  I do love it though.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love her dress!!!  Happy Birthday, Hannah!!!


Thanks!


McDuck said:


>


Congrats on your first project. Now are you itching to make something else?? It looks great btw.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?


 Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gasped when I read this. Glad to know you got it off the lcd!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Gorgeous!  I don't think it's too loud at all, I love it!


Thanks!


karamat said:


> Marie was in France.  We had just seen Alice (and missed Mary Poppins by minutes) and were headed for a diaper change when I saw Marie - diaper change had to wait  DD has Marie shirt that the LOVES so I thought she'd like seeing the character.


Haha.. yes definitely worth making the diaper change wait. Such a cute picture/story. 



teresajoy said:


> I don't think the dress looks loud at all.  It is really cute! I love the picture of her and her little violin!
> 
> (We have that Barbie house too!)


Thanks! Her daddy plays the violin, so we decided to get her one. Hopefully she can learn to use it. I LOVE that picture too.
We set up the dollhouse and she just sat there staring at it. It took me a while to realize that she had no idea how to play dolls in the dollhouse. She's got the hang of it now though.  She just keeps asking for more furniture now. haha

Someone asked about where I got the *fabric for Hannah's birthday dress*, and I don't remember where it was at.. thought it was facebook, but I can't find the comment now. Anywho.. I got it on ebay, and it is OOP.  The selvage says something like "Susie Muse" which i have never heard of. Let me know if you want me to find the selvage info for you. I just love the print.. it has a *dog birthday theme*. Hopefully whoever asked sees this!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> Do you have Wii Fit Plus yet? THAT is fun!
> .


No not yet.  I have just started feeling well enough to even consider working out.  My RA has been really bad.  Some days I can barely walk my hips hurt I walk like I am 9 month pg with triplets at bad times.  Though thankfully I feel I can see a light at the end of the tunnel so I wanted to start working out again.  

I need go check it out!  We have the Wii Active and it is pretty good.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I don't think the dress looks loud at all.  It is really cute! I love the picture of her and her little violin!
> 
> I agree with Teresa! I really love the birthday dress!
> 
> (We have that Barbie house too!)
> 
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> 
> Those are two adorable kids! Megan's hair looks so pretty!
> 
> Jacob looks super cool! His hair is always looking good! I am brining Dallas down to get his hair cut where Jacob goes! Adorable picture of the two of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!!! It's cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right about that vortex of death! I make the kids walk WAAAAY around it when we go by!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I got literature about DVC before and was shocked at how much it was!
> 
> I just cannot justify the cost either! I guess because I am fine with the values and  great deal that to me DVC just doesn't seem like that great of deal. Even if I go moderate I still can't get it to work out ever in my favor that makes me think I want to buy that!
> 
> 
> Did you frame that picture? I would!
> 
> I was excited about the game, but really disapointed at how it worked, and how annoying it was! I'll try playing it some more and let you guys know if I grow to like it more. I just dread playing it again though!
> 
> I have no desire to even open the box now! I know I will but it will be a while. Although I gotta see what date I am supposed to do the party. I got Wii Active over a month ago and still have never opened it and I am super excited about it!
> 
> 
> Do you have Wii Fit Plus yet? THAT is fun!
> 
> I agree! LOVE this game! I have hardly unlocked anything yet but loved it the few times I played!
> 
> 
> .



Hmm, a bit funny how it is easy to cover everything I wanted to say by replying to Teresa's post!


----------



## jessica52877

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> well - the cost of DVC a year depends on the amt of points you buy. --- we have 400 points --200 @ BLT  & 200 @ AKKV. Our payments get taken out automatically every month. Member fees for us are about $94/month but they also depend on not just how many points but where your "home" is. The amt of the actual points will also vary depending on where & how many points also. It is a lot of research first. the points charts and the website are very informative also is DVCNews.com Our DVC payment will basicaly take the place of DH truck payment in May(If that gives you a general idea) which is when the truck will be ours completely. yea! I will try cleaning my machine later - thank you to all the suggestions I was thinking about the magic eraser too. I do have softscrub also. I was mostly worried about the LCD screen but that came off already so I am breathing a little easier. Now back to my 3rd & final feliz (which is mostly put together - thankfully) and then 3 nightgowns before I can go to bed........... at least all but one gift certificate is bought and only a few things left to wrap. One T-shirt to make tomorrow too.(hopefully) Ok back to work....



Rubbing alcohol gets it out of customs. Not sure how I would know this. Not like I spent 3 hours getting ink out of a JoJo custom one time and along with that had sharpie on a polo shirt!!


----------



## Stephres

jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, a bit funny how it is easy to cover everything I wanted to say by replying to Teresa's post!



You're so funny! The very next day I took him to get it cut because I couldn't stand it! 

When we bought into the DVC it seemed like a good deal for what we wanted: more room than a standard hotel room on property. It seems like they doubled in price per point since then, though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DVC are purchased by point and by resort.  Vero has the lowest fees and I don't know who has the highest maintenance fees.  The fees are charged at price per point.  I pay about $900 per year in MF for 190 points at OKW.  I bought resale but when it was at a high price.  There are bargains to be had now!!!  

In a year with my points I can stay in a 1 br for about a week for 1 trip or stay in a studio and go twice in a year.  

There are ways to get more.  I banked points the past two years planning on having bigger trips this year.  The first years I borrowed to get more trips.  There is borrow, bank, holding, etc.

How much does a DVC cost?  Check the DVC board and go to the resale sponsor.  I paid what I was willing to pay at the time.  I didn't finance my DVC so I just make my years fees in Jan.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made my first bowling shirt out of a pillow case.  It came out well and I do like the fabric combinations.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made my first bowling shirt out of a pillow case.  It came out well and I do like the fabric combinations.



Looks great April.  Hunter is going to love it.  I see you didn't line it either.  Ty doesn't like his lined, so I always make mine like this now.


----------



## AlternateEgo

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made my first bowling shirt out of a pillow case.  It came out well and I do like the fabric combinations.



That turned out just wonderful!!  Great choice in fabrics!


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue- I will PM you with DVC info





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> well - the cost of DVC a year depends on the amt of points you buy. --- we have 400 points --200 @ BLT  & 200 @ AKKV. Our payments get taken out automatically every month. Member fees for us are about $94/month but they also depend on not just how many points but where your "home" is. The amt of the actual points will also vary depending on where & how many points also. It is a lot of research first. the points charts and the website are very informative also is DVCNews.com Our DVC payment will basicaly take the place of DH truck payment in May(If that gives you a general idea) which is when the truck will be ours completely. yea!





MinnieVanMom said:


> DVC are purchased by point and by resort.  Vero has the lowest fees and I don't know who has the highest maintenance fees.  The fees are charged at price per point.  I pay about $900 per year in MF for 190 points at OKW.  I bought resale but when it was at a high price.  There are bargains to be had now!!!
> 
> In a year with my points I can stay in a 1 br for about a week for 1 trip or stay in a studio and go twice in a year.
> 
> There are ways to get more.  I banked points the past two years planning on having bigger trips this year.  The first years I borrowed to get more trips.  There is borrow, bank, holding, etc.
> 
> How much does a DVC cost?  Check the DVC board and go to the resale sponsor.  I paid what I was willing to pay at the time.  I didn't finance my DVC so I just make my years fees in Jan.



Thank you all so much for the DVC info!  It's nice to dream, so I may go check out those links you recommended! 



momtoprincess A said:


> Yes his shirt is appliqued ~ but I cheated and used paint.
> Here are some bigger pics for you. I hope I didn't make them too big.
> The dress is Carla's precious dress pattern. I put a tulle with gold circles over the skirt and gathered it like Belle's with the flower and ribbon sewn on.


Those are the perfect sized pictures!!! Thank you!  I love the applique on your son's shirt! That is so cute!  Your daughter's dress is beautiful!  Tessa even said it was gorgeous! So is your daughter, BTW. 



minnie2 said:


> No not yet.  I have just started feeling well enough to even consider working out.  My RA has been really bad.  Some days I can barely walk my hips hurt I walk like I am 9 month pg with triplets at bad times.  Though thankfully I feel I can see a light at the end of the tunnel so I wanted to start working out again.
> 
> I need go check it out!  We have the Wii Active and it is pretty good.






jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, a bit funny how it is easy to cover everything I wanted to say by replying to Teresa's post!


I guess that's because Teresa always says SOOO much! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made my first bowling shirt out of a pillow case.  It came out well and I do like the fabric combinations.


That is great, April!! Is that for Hunter?  VERY cool!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was having fun with my machine and combined a mickey head with a holly leaf.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.


----------



## AlternateEgo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.



What a great idea! It looks like you have a different picture on every shirt??!?  That must have been very time consuming... yet very rewarding!


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.



This is adorable! I just love it! I know they all appreciated it too!


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.


WOW April!!! That is so sweet of you to do that for them!! It must have taken you a long time to do that! They're all so cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was having fun with my machine and combined a mickey head with a holly leaf.


I can't see these pictures.  Did you move them or rename them after you posted?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't know if I moved them or not???  Most likely yes.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


>



That is a really cool shirt!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?



Sorry but hope that you are able to get it off.



MinnieVanMom said:


>



What a great gift..you are so sweet!  I am sure they love it!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know if I moved them or not???  Most likely yes.



That turned out really nice! I really like it.


----------



## McDuck

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made my first bowling shirt out of a pillow case.  It came out well and I do like the fabric combinations.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know if I moved them or not???  Most likely yes.




Great job on all of this!  Love the fabric combo on the shirt and how sweet of you to make shirts for the whole class.  Absolutely loving the Christmas towels!

I forgot to quote...but someone asked if I was itching to work on the next project after finishing the binky clip.  Oh yes.  I bought fleece to make DD a blanket sleeper, but first I'm going to work on a quilt I planned when I was pregnant with her and still in England--just never got a chance to work on it due to not feeling well, then moving back to the US, and then having her.  LOL  It's Winnie the Pooh themed and I have three red fabrics, three yellow, and three orange, with black binding planned.  I'm also going to embroider some white panels with Pooh and Tigger for the quilt and outline them with rickrack.  Some of the fabric and the rickrack I bought in Cornwall, so that's the Cornish touch.  

I also plan to use some of the leftover yellow and red fabric to make a Pooh bear applique for the sleeper.

So after Christmas I'll be busy cutting fabric out and learning my machine (which we got in England but it never got taken out of the box!) as I piece the quilt together.


----------



## twob4him

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?





Here's what I would do after I got in a real good cry. Call a Babylock dealer and see if the can just replace the plastic screen. You may be without your machine for a month but I bet they can fix it. 

Oh and hide all the sharpies in a high dark cabinet!


----------



## twob4him

*Heather...*This is completely my opinion...so take it with a grain of salt...and as much as I LOVE Disney....I don't think DVC is worth it. It costs a lot in down payment and a lot in fees each year....then you are "stuck". Even my dh was able to convince me its not worth it. 

So I pretend Windsor Hills is our DVC...and we can go whenever we want and there are no fees and the cost is really cheap! And there are no obligations! But that's just us! Just sayin!


----------



## HeatherSue

I actually sewed today! Okay, I just put some appliques on ready-made clothes.  But, I used my machine for the first time in a couple of weeks!  I put my Zhu Zhu Pets designs on a sweatshirt for Tessa and a t-shirt for Sawyer.  They don't have any Zhu Zhu pets, but they loved the designs.  So, I thought I'd surprise them.  I'll try and post pictures of them wearing their new shirts after Christmas. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't know if I moved them or not???  Most likely yes.


Those are so cute, April!  You're on a roll! 



twob4him said:


> *Heather...*This is completely my opinion...so take it with a grain of salt...and as much as I LOVE Disney....I don't think DVC is worth it. It costs a lot in down payment and a lot in fees each year....then you are "stuck". Even my dh was able to convince me its not worth it.
> 
> So I pretend Windsor Hills is our DVC...and we can go whenever we want and there are no fees and the cost is really cheap! And there are no obligations! But that's just us! Just sayin!



Thanks Cathy!  After looking into it, I decided it wasn't worth it to me, either.  I'm pretty happy staying at the value resorts (especially at $59/night, or with free dining), so it wouldn't be cost efficient for me.  But, it's fun to look!


----------



## busy mommy

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## AQW

HELP PLEASE!!!  Embroidery machine dilemma!

Okay, I bought a Brother PE-700II, in part because I knew so many of you had the same machine and liked it.  It was in my budget w/great Black Friday deals, and my research led me to believe it would be a good choice for me.

So tonight I opened the outer cardboard shipping box to put the machine under the tree... only to discover the seller gave me a "free upgrade" to a Brother PE-750D machine, without saying a word!    What the heck???  This was an Ebay purchase from AllBrands (www.allbrands.com).

Now I'm completely thrown!  What do I do?  As best I can tell this machine is more expensive... but this isn't the one I researched!  I do know it's a "Disney machine" which is somewhat appealing, but... other than that, I'm clueless!  In my shoes, would you contact the seller and ask for an exchange to the machine you bought?  Or would you be thrilled with the PE-750D and just thank your lucky stars?  

Waaaaaah, this really has me spinning... I'm waaaaay too much of a control freak to have something like this happen on a major purchase.  The researcher in me is in fits!  LOL

Oh, and... Merry Christmas everybody!  

ETA:  Okay, now I feel really dumb... a quick Google search shows these machines are pretty much identical except the Disney designs included and the capability to use the Disney cards.  I'll search more later (when it's not 11:30pm on Christmas Eve, LOL) but I'm calmer now.  

<sheepish>


----------



## kidneygirl

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?



A little girl drew on my DD's dress (a custom I had made for her) with a red Sharpie while coloring a Kidcot mask at Epcot a few weeks ago.  I've been using rubbing alcohol on it and most of it's coming out.  I'm really hoping the rest comes out!


----------



## NiniMorris

Merry Christmas!

FINALLY got kids to sleep around 11, just in time for Santa to come by my house.  Hubby got home from work at 7am. Christmas was good at our house...except for the Tinkerbelle game for Nintendo DS that was missing the GAME! (I guess we will be going to GameStop tomorrow morning...hope I can find my receipt!)  

Have a couple of hours to enjoy the fact that the kids are all in their rooms...probably tearing up their new toys.  Hubby is taking a short winter's nap and our guests will arrive around 5pm.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas this morning.  

Nini


----------



## ireland_nicole

AQW said:


> HELP PLEASE!!!  Embroidery machine dilemma!
> 
> Okay, I bought a Brother PE-700II, in part because I knew so many of you had the same machine and liked it.  It was in my budget w/great Black Friday deals, and my research led me to believe it would be a good choice for me.
> 
> So tonight I opened the outer cardboard shipping box to put the machine under the tree... only to discover the seller gave me a "free upgrade" to a Brother PE-750D machine, without saying a word!    What the heck???  This was an Ebay purchase from AllBrands (www.allbrands.com).
> 
> Now I'm completely thrown!  What do I do?  As best I can tell this machine is more expensive... but this isn't the one I researched!  I do know it's a "Disney machine" which is somewhat appealing, but... other than that, I'm clueless!  In my shoes, would you contact the seller and ask for an exchange to the machine you bought?  Or would you be thrilled with the PE-750D and just thank your lucky stars?
> 
> Waaaaaah, this really has me spinning... I'm waaaaay too much of a control freak to have something like this happen on a major purchase.  The researcher in me is in fits!  LOL
> 
> Oh, and... Merry Christmas everybody!
> 
> ETA:  Okay, now I feel really dumb... a quick Google search shows these machines are pretty much identical except the Disney designs included and the capability to use the Disney cards.  I'll search more later (when it's not 11:30pm on Christmas Eve, LOL) but I'm calmer now.
> 
> <sheepish>



OK, take a deep breath, it's ok, I promise.  You, my friend, are one lucky duck!  The machine they sent is basically the same as the PE700II (which I have) but also has the Disney designs in it, and the ability to use other Brother Disney Designs (which mine doesn't).  Trust me, this is a really good thing.  I researched both, and the only reason I didn't get the 750D at the time (Summer) was that I couldn't find as good a deal on the 750D.  Congratulations- I want pics!!


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, take a deep breath, it's ok, I promise.  You, my friend, are one lucky duck!  The machine they sent is basically the same as the PE700II (which I have) but also has the Disney designs in it, and the ability to use other Brother Disney Designs (which mine doesn't).  Trust me, this is a really good thing.  I researched both, and the only reason I didn't get the 750D at the time (Summer) was that I couldn't find as good a deal on the 750D.  Congratulations- I want pics!!



I was thinking what she said but I don't know much about the newer machines. I know the older ones the only difference was the added disney designs and ability to use the disney cards.


----------



## AQW

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, take a deep breath, it's ok, I promise.  You, my friend, are one lucky duck!  The machine they sent is basically the same as the PE700II (which I have) but also has the Disney designs in it, and the ability to use other Brother Disney Designs (which mine doesn't).  Trust me, this is a really good thing.  I researched both, and the only reason I didn't get the 750D at the time (Summer) was that I couldn't find as good a deal on the 750D.  Congratulations- I want pics!!





jessica52877 said:


> I was thinking what she said but I don't know much about the newer machines. I know the older ones the only difference was the added disney designs and ability to use the disney cards.



Thanks so much ladies!  I feel much better this morning and am laughing at myself for freaking out last night.  My husband was in stitches over the whole thing - so very "me" to have a hissy over an _upgrade_, because it wasn't what I *researched*.  In the end he said "This, my dear wife, is why I will never, ever, ever throw you a surprise party or plan a surprise vacation."    He knows me so well - control freak to the hilt.  

So, yay!  I have an emboridery machine!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh believe me, I totally understand; I just happened to research both, and I promise you'll be happy with the "upgrade".  Of course, now I really, really NEED at least 6x10 field, so...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It was a very early morning, DS woke up at 5:50 am and it all started.  We had a wonderful Christmas but wanted to tell you about the surprise for me.  I made everyone jammies, embroidered robes, and gave mom her wall hanging.  Kids got toys, Macbooks were given to the teenager.  Netbook to the college girl.  It was all so wonderful.

After it was said and done, DH handed me a envelope from the tree.  It had a poem about no fear, steep and deep, find my present by my gear.  I looked up  our snowboard wall and there, 4th board down was a brand new Never Summer Lotus Snowboard with my bindings already on.  I was in tears.  I didn't see this coming at all!  I had no idea and it is a beautiful board.  I will post pictures later. 

Fun is Christmas with a TBI, I didn't remember presents to myself.


----------



## SallyfromDE

kidneygirl said:


> A little girl drew on my DD's dress (a custom I had made for her) with a red Sharpie while coloring a Kidcot mask at Epcot a few weeks ago.  I've been using rubbing alcohol on it and most of it's coming out.  I'm really hoping the rest comes out!



It's basically the alchol that will help with marks. Hairspray, baby wipe etc....


----------



## CastleCreations

We had a very busy day and I have to work tonight...grr...2 of Irelands gifts didn't work. What gives!!! One of the zhu zhu pets didn't work and her glow dome didn't work...she's disappointed. Now I have to go and exchange them..LOL
I hope everyone had a wonderful day with their families...
Lisa


----------



## NaeNae

Adi12982 said:


> GORGEOUS!!  You did an amazing job!
> 
> Where did you get all those princesses or did you digitize them yourself?



I got them from Stitch on Time.


----------



## *Toadstool*

AQW said:


> So, yay!  I have an emboridery machine!



Congrats on your machine. Definitely nice little upgrade you got there. I shop at Allbrands alot, and would have been shocked if they had downgraded you without notice!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hope you all had a Merry Christmas. We had Christmas 2 weeks ago because my DH works offshore on a boat and is not home for most holidays. We ended up having a special Christmas though because my sister was able to come home for the holidays. She is in Teen Challenge(christian rehab program). The program lasts for a year, and we hadn't been able to see her in a few months. It was our very own little Christmas miracle.
Hannah got a pink Hummer power wheel for Christmas. Then the next week we had her birthday party(FINALLY) and she got the bitty twins. Now we have bitty twins and bitty baby. She wants matching clothes, and I still haven't made anything yet...
I got Monogram Wizard Plus Extended Features and a Margaret Tully DVD. I still haven't had time to watch the dvd. I totally recommed Extended Features to MWP users.


----------



## *Toadstool*

CastleCreations said:


> We had a very busy day and I have to work tonight...grr...2 of Irelands gifts didn't work. What gives!!! One of the zhu zhu pets didn't work and her glow dome didn't work...she's disappointed. Now I have to go and exchange them..LOL
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day with their families...
> Lisa


How frustrating! This is one of my worries with presents. I open everything and try it out before we wrap everything because of it. I'm hoping to score some zhu zhus after Christmas for my DD.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> I got them from Stitch on Time.




Thanks for sharing this site...you've just cost me more $$  But now I've got a great idea for an Alice dress Rebecca can wear for the movie premier.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

*Toadstool* said:


> How frustrating! This is one of my worries with presents. I open everything and try it out before we wrap everything because of it. I'm hoping to score some zhu zhus after Christmas for my DD.



Giving the toys a test drive is a good idea.  I just opened one of Rebecca's, and the only directions are in Spanish.  Lucky for me my teenager took 2 years of that already so she can translate.


----------



## NiniMorris

Yea...I bought several games from a store that will remain nameless...but sells a lot of used games.  All of the used games were ok...but the ONE NEW game I purchased...was missing the game!  I never thought of checking the NEW game.  Should have though..it was missing the plastic wrap cover!  Didn't even think about it!

Once hubby has a cup of coffee in him we have to go to that store and see if they will give me my game...seeing as how I paid 35.00 for it!

I love after Christmas...not!

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!



Congratulations!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise!!!!  Happy and Healthy Nine Months to You!

We had a good Christmas here - the kids enjoyed all their loot, hubby liked his stuff.  He got me a Cricut, which I was thrilled about (the FED EX man handed me the box last week and ruined the surprise), but I did not realize until I opened the actual box that it was shipped in that he just got the regular Cricut and not the Expressions - hate to sound like a whiner, but the Expressions does extra stuff (like cut Vinyl) that I really wanted to do!  I had been saving up to get it, and now he went and bought the one I didn't want from cricut.com and has had it too long to return it (the shipping from Hawaii and restock fee would have made it a money-losing venture to return, anway).  So I am stuck - it is cool, but just doesn't do what I wanted it to do, and I feel a little let down, which in turn makes me feel incredibly guilty!  It is the first time in three years he has actually tried to get me a present and not just grabbed some stupid thing off the shelf, and I am just upset that he spent too much (why didn't he just go to walmart instead of ordering it online?  He knows you don't order anything heavy out here because the shipping is crazy!) and didn't even get me the one I wanted. I did the polite smile and thank you thing, but I feel like such a cretin for not really being happy about this.  Oh well....

Hope everybody had a great holiday, and is looking forward to 2010!


----------



## NiniMorris

Oh my goodness... I just found out the military salute ticket deal is going to be extended into 2010!!!  From what I see it doesn't exclude those that used it in 2009...so, can I really plan another trip so soon?  I mean we will have to take DD out of school in order to go.  (hubby won't do summer time trip) and if we make it too soon I won't have time to make any customs...

Now, if Disney will just continue the 40% off room rates deal (for the military) I KNOW we will be going!

I am going to call Disney tonight and see what I can work out!  wish me luck...or at least an understanding hubby!

Nini


----------



## charlinn

Hello...It's been a while since I have posted...hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!  

I had to share that I got a Singer *finishing touch* Serger.  I am so excited!  I have never used a serger before...and have wanted one for a couple years!  I haven't even researched them...though...so here I am, getting ready to do some research.

Anyone have one?  Any tips?   Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


Congratulations!!!


tvgirlmin said:


> Congratulations!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise!!!!  Happy and Healthy Nine Months to You!
> 
> We had a good Christmas here - the kids enjoyed all their loot, hubby liked his stuff.  He got me a Cricut, which I was thrilled about (the FED EX man handed me the box last week and ruined the surprise), but I did not realize until I opened the actual box that it was shipped in that he just got the regular Cricut and not the Expressions - hate to sound like a whiner, but the Expressions does extra stuff (like cut Vinyl) that I really wanted to do!  I had been saving up to get it, and now he went and bought the one I didn't want from cricut.com and has had it too long to return it (the shipping from Hawaii and restock fee would have made it a money-losing venture to return, anway).  So I am stuck - it is cool, but just doesn't do what I wanted it to do, and I feel a little let down, which in turn makes me feel incredibly guilty!  It is the first time in three years he has actually tried to get me a present and not just grabbed some stupid thing off the shelf, and I am just upset that he spent too much (why didn't he just go to walmart instead of ordering it online?  He knows you don't order anything heavy out here because the shipping is crazy!) and didn't even get me the one I wanted. I did the polite smile and thank you thing, but I feel like such a cretin for not really being happy about this.  Oh well....
> 
> Hope everybody had a great holiday, and is looking forward to 2010!



I don't think you're whining, I 'd be dissapointed too.  But, just so ya know, I have cut vinyl (well, actually contact paper- it's a lot cheaper) and fabric with my old cricut.  So all is not lost, it's just smaller.  You're still gonna be ok, I promise.

Here's a couple of photos of us this week; I was doing so much  (plusbeing on call for work, so I missed some photos)

Here's the wedding cake we did last weekend:





And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:





Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!




Congrats!

I can only say Christmas 09 will be one for the books.  I love to clean because it is something I can control while everyone and everything else spins out of control.  Give me a week and I should be able to feel better about how the day turned out and then this morning.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's a couple of photos of us this week; I was doing so much  (plusbeing on call for work, so I missed some photos)
> 
> Here's the wedding cake we did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!



Love the cake and you all look so sweet in the jammies.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think you're whining, I 'd be dissapointed too.  But, just so ya know, I have cut vinyl (well, actually contact paper- it's a lot cheaper) and fabric with my old cricut.  So all is not lost, it's just smaller.  You're still gonna be ok, I promise.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of us this week; I was doing so much  (plusbeing on call for work, so I missed some photos)
> 
> Here's the wedding cake we did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!



I love that cake!!  And your matching PJs, are PERFECT!!  Cute idea!

Thank you all for your well wishes, I'm so excited!!  DH is sad we have to cancel our 2010 trip to WDW...I love Disney,  but I'd rather have a baby!!


----------



## angel23321

Wow...what a beautiful cake. 

We had a great Christmas. The girls were so excited by everything.  I asked for a cheap serger for Christmas...well DH and the IL's got me a husquevarna huskylock.  It's wonderful and I'm truly blessed but I have NO idea where to start.  MIL is going to help me with the basics tomorrow but other than that I'm clueless.  At least I'll have "fun" learning.


----------



## Trena

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> MY 2 yr old wrote on my Babylock - LCD screen & all!wiTH A SHARPIE!I got the stuff off the screen using a babywipe but I can't get it off the rest. I tried windex which I knew wouldn't work but I tried anyway. The babywipe actually lightened it but it is not gone. Any ideas?




Mr. Clean Magic Eraser--white sponge--works wonders


----------



## SallyfromDE

*Toadstool* said:


> How frustrating! This is one of my worries with presents. I open everything and try it out before we wrap everything because of it. I'm hoping to score some zhu zhus after Christmas for my DD.



I walked into Walmart on Wed. and was able to get a ZhuZhu!! They only had 4 white ones left. But I didn't care, I had to have one for myself.


----------



## busy mommy

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!



Congratulations!!!  Three is a great number.  My husband said we were done after two also.


ireland_nicole said:


> And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!


The cake is beautiful.  And I love the matching PJ's.  I want to make matching PJ's for my family, too.  Maybe they will be done by next Christmas.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  How exciting!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hope eveyone is having a great holiday weekend...ours has  been great!

The kids got lots of stuff and got to enjoy some wonderful time with my extended family...always a joy.  

I will have some pics for later...just need to download someday!



AND...congrats on the pregnancy!  Yippeee for more new little ones around here!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you enjoyed the day yesterday - DH and I are trying to stretch Christmas out!! So we are doing our stockings tomorrow!!! lol!! i guess its the kids in us!!!

While I want to go to DW for new years eve (its my bday - I could get in for free) DH wont agree (grrrrr) so he is thinking of us going to Williamsburg. Now, Im NOT a history buff at all, but will the pretty decorations win me over? Any tips?

Here are the kids in their Christmas outfits...cooperation was at a minimum - lol - this was around 8 last night...












This is the best I could get of Tim in his matching sweater - which inspired the dresses..




My mom loved her raggie quilt!




This is what Zoey (our dog) did on Christmas eve while we were at church....




This is baby Santa Clause - in the backpack I adapted for Hannah to carry her around in...




And this is Genevive - my cousin with all the kid's great dane - she is HUGE!!!









Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???



That Great Dane is beautiful.  I have pinking sheers.  I don't use them as much now since I have a serger, but I will use them if it is some area that I can't serge.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Just checking in to wish you all a Merry Christmas
Sorry I am a day late.  We are visiting with my parents in Illinois.  We have 
had some interesting weather.  It was snowing when we got here.
Wednesday it turned to ice and the power went out.  So we hadr
no power on Christmas Eve and Christmas morning.  Thankfully they
got power restored Christmas afternoon but Comcast had to be called out for 
cable and internet service.  It has  been a very adventurous
Christmas.

Boy are they getting a lot of snow.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the day yesterday - DH and I are trying to stretch Christmas out!! So we are doing our stockings tomorrow!!! lol!! i guess its the kids in us!!!
> 
> While I want to go to DW for new years eve (its my bday - I could get in for free) DH wont agree (grrrrr) so he is thinking of us going to Williamsburg. Now, Im NOT a history buff at all, but will the pretty decorations win me over? Any tips?
> 
> Here are the kids in their Christmas outfits...cooperation was at a minimum - lol - this was around 8 last night...
> This is baby Santa Clause - in the backpack I adapted for Hannah to carry her around in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???



A COUSIN for JORD!!!!!!!! 


I use pinking shears on areas I can't serge like doll armholes.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> No not yet.  I have just started feeling well enough to even consider working out.  My RA has been really bad.  Some days I can barely walk my hips hurt I walk like I am 9 month pg with triplets at bad times.  Though thankfully I feel I can see a light at the end of the tunnel so I wanted to start working out again.
> 
> I need go check it out!  We have the Wii Active and it is pretty good.



I'm sorry about the RA Marlo. 



jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, a bit funny how it is easy to cover everything I wanted to say by replying to Teresa's post!


Too funny! 



HeatherSue said:


> I guess that's because Teresa always says SOOO much!
> 
> !






MinnieVanMom said:


> Last post I promise.  I made shirts for DS classroom.



WOW!!! That was so nice!


Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


WOO HOO!!! Congratulations!!!

Arminda was our last. :lol:



tvgirlmin said:


> Congratulations!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise!!!!  Happy and Healthy Nine Months to You!
> 
> We had a good Christmas here - the kids enjoyed all their loot, hubby liked his stuff.  He got me a Cricut, which I was thrilled about (the FED EX man handed me the box last week and ruined the surprise), but I did not realize until I opened the actual box that it was shipped in that he just got the regular Cricut and not the Expressions - hate to sound like a whiner, but the Expressions does extra stuff (like cut Vinyl) that I really wanted to do!  I had been saving up to get it, and now he went and bought the one I didn't want from cricut.com and has had it too long to return it (the shipping from Hawaii and restock fee would have made it a money-losing venture to return, anway).  So I am stuck - it is cool, but just doesn't do what I wanted it to do, and I feel a little let down, which in turn makes me feel incredibly guilty!  It is the first time in three years he has actually tried to get me a present and not just grabbed some stupid thing off the shelf, and I am just upset that he spent too much (why didn't he just go to walmart instead of ordering it online?  He knows you don't order anything heavy out here because the shipping is crazy!) and didn't even get me the one I wanted. I did the polite smile and thank you thing, but I feel like such a cretin for not really being happy about this.  Oh well....
> 
> Hope everybody had a great holiday, and is looking forward to 2010!


I can understand why you are disapointed! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the day yesterday - DH and I are trying to stretch Christmas out!! So we are doing our stockings tomorrow!!! lol!! i guess its the kids in us!!!
> 
> While I want to go to DW for new years eve (its my bday - I could get in for free) DH wont agree (grrrrr) so he is thinking of us going to Williamsburg. Now, Im NOT a history buff at all, but will the pretty decorations win me over? Any tips?
> 
> Here are the kids in their Christmas outfits...cooperation was at a minimum - lol - this was around 8 last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???


Wendy, the dresses look great!!!
I think it was Steph that once suggested using them to trim curved seams (like on rounded collars) so that you don't have to make snips. My pinking shears have been at my Mom's house for the last few years, so I haven't tried it yet, but I want too! 



livndisney said:


> A COUSIN for JORD!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


You are funny!


----------



## jessica52877

Just popping in to say hello! I have loved all the pictures and have lots to say but it is late and I am tired! So goodnight everyone!


----------



## teresajoy

I had a few things to share tonight. First, the other day, friends of ours asked the girls to be in their wedding. So I get to make them flower girl dresses! I'm very excited about that! Lydia has a very big crush on the groom, so she is just over the moon to be able to be in his wedding! We went to their wedding shower today, and Lydia insisted on bringing a present for JUST JOE! She gave him a bag of Hershey Kisses. 

Second, I got a new (used) American Girl doll for myself the other day! I have been wanting Felicity, since she reminds me of Lydia with the green eyes and red hair. A lady on an AGboard I lurk on was selling her at a very good price. Here she is:





The girls got the American Girl doll hair kit on Friday, so I used the culers in it and curled her hair to look more like Lydia's after Corey took these pictures. 

Third, my sister-in-law who had been a nun for the past 30 years has come home for good! I'm so excited for her! This is the first time I've ever seen her hair! 





And, just to add a fourth in here, since I've really been missing the idle chit chat we sometimes have on here, the roads are NASTY tonight! It took me almost an hour to drive home from my Mom's house (I dropped her off after the wedding shower) tonight. It usually takes me about 25 minutes! The drive to my Mom's from the  shower was really frightening. I was on the highway, but I couldn't even see the lines on the road. It was very slippery too. My Dad took Corey to a movie and out to eat while we were at the shower. They weren't home when I dropped Mom off, and I didn't want to risk waiting and having the roads get worse, so I asked Mom to keep him overnight. So, there that's the story day. Well, part of it at least!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Just popping in to say hello! I have loved all the pictures and have lots to say but it is late and I am tired! So goodnight everyone!



Good night Jessica!


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Good night Jessica!



Thanks Teresa! I was looking for chit chat too to read but I don't know why. I am so tired and need to get to bed. 

I'll post lots of pictures tomorrow so we can chit chat about nothing! LOL!

I loved Arminda's hair do's on the dolls! And little Lydia is gorgeous! I like her hair fixed like that.

Such a cute picture of you and your SIL. You are too cute! Stay warm! I am cold right now although I think it is only around 30 or so outside.


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks Teresa! I was looking for chit chat too to read but I don't know why. I am so tired and need to get to bed.
> 
> I'll post lots of pictures tomorrow so we can chit chat about nothing! LOL!
> 
> I loved Arminda's hair do's on the dolls! And little Lydia is gorgeous! I like her hair fixed like that.
> 
> Such a cute picture of you and your SIL. You are too cute! Stay warm! I am cold right now although I think it is only around 30 or so outside.


I thought Arminda did a pretty good job on that hair do too! The girls got a DVD of different styles and they have been having fun trying them out. They each got the hairstyle kit ($5 each on Cyber Monday)and they are sharing the salon chair ($19.99 from Target) and the DVD ($4 on Cyber Monday).  
I really love these dolls! We have been having so much fun playing with them!  

It's cold here, but it sounds like it is almost as cold there! It's 23 here right now.


----------



## teresajoy

I need some help finding a pattern for the flower girl dresses. 

The bride is wearing this dress:





and, she showed me this flower girl dress as a style she likes, because it has the split front like her dress does. She also wondered if I could make it a halter style like hers. So, it would seem she wants it as close to hers as I can (while still being appropriate for the girls)





So, does anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## NiniMorris

I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...

My husband has a ten year old, 120 pound German Shepherd that has quickly been going downhill for the past 6 months or so.  He got him as a cute 7 week old puppy for Christmas all those years ago.  With all his problems, the vet said it would not be feasible to do any surgery, so all his problems are being somewhat taken care of by his new living arrangements (he became an outside dog about 4 months ago...and loves it!) and some doggie aspirin (with some other stuff in there as well)  His cataracts are so bad he can't see anything, and we have to leave the back porch light on at night...that way there are at least shadows to be seen and it makes him happier.  His arthritis was so bad he couldn't make it up and down the four stairs to the yard, so we made him a second home under the porch...but he seems to be able to get around a lot better outside, and uses the under porch bed only during the day.

He always comes up to tell my hubby good night...last night he didn't come when he was called.  We don't know if he is just sleeping at the far end of the yard.....or what.  I have never had a night when he didn't bark at something...haven't heard a peep out of him...and this morning, when I let the little dogs out...I still don't see him.

True, it is still dark, and he doesn't move a lot in the dark...and the neighbor dogs were all quiet last night as well.  I am going to make hubby go look for him...I don't think I can!

I really hate the possibility of having another lesson in death so soon after the last! This is going to be really hard on the kids, they don't ever remember a time when Taz didn't live with us. We have been preparing them for several  months...(in fact I was afraid we would find him gone when we came back from Disney...I made my middle son (who stayed with him while we were gone) send me daily texts on how Taz was doing!!)

OK...now back to your regularly scheduled chat...
Nini




Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


----------



## minnie2

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


Congratulations!!!!!  That is wonderful!  Nik ad Kyle are our last!  So I doubt we will have a fun surprise like  that!  


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Just checking in to wish you all a Merry Christmas
> Sorry I am a day late.  We are visiting with my parents in Illinois.  We have
> had some interesting weather.  It was snowing when we got here.
> Wednesday it turned to ice and the power went out.  So we hadr
> no power on Christmas Eve and Christmas morning.  Thankfully they
> got power restored Christmas afternoon but Comcast had to be called out for
> cable and internet service.  It has  been a very adventurous
> Christmas.
> 
> Boy are they getting a lot of snow.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!


Where in IL were you?
Yes it was crazy weather here!  Rain one day snow almost melt alla way then a blizzard!  



teresajoy said:


> I had a few things to share tonight. First, the other day, friends of ours asked the girls to be in their wedding. So I get to make them flower girl dresses! I'm very excited about that! Lydia has a very big crush on the groom, so she is just over the moon to be able to be in his wedding! We went to their wedding shower today, and Lydia insisted on bringing a present for JUST JOE! She gave him a bag of Hershey Kisses.
> 
> Second, I got a new (used) American Girl doll for myself the other day! I have been wanting Felicity, since she reminds me of Lydia with the green eyes and red hair. A lady on an AGboard I lurk on was selling her at a very good price. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got the American Girl doll hair kit on Friday, so I used the culers in it and curled her hair to look more like Lydia's after Corey took these pictures.
> 
> Third, my sister-in-law who had been a nun for the past 30 years has come home for good! I'm so excited for her! This is the first time I've ever seen her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to add a fourth in here, since I've really been missing the idle chit chat we sometimes have on here, the roads are NASTY tonight! It took me almost an hour to drive home from my Mom's house (I dropped her off after the wedding shower) tonight. It usually takes me about 25 minutes! The drive to my Mom's from the  shower was really frightening. I was on the highway, but I couldn't even see the lines on the road. It was very slippery too. My Dad took Corey to a movie and out to eat while we were at the shower. They weren't home when I dropped Mom off, and I didn't want to risk waiting and having the roads get worse, so I asked Mom to keep him overnight. So, there that's the story day. Well, part of it at least!





teresajoy said:


> I need some help finding a pattern for the flower girl dresses.
> 
> The bride is wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, she showed me this flower girl dress as a style she likes, because it has the split front like her dress does. She also wondered if I could make it a halter style like hers. So, it would seem she wants it as close to hers as I can (while still being appropriate for the girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have some suggestions?


So fun about the girls being in the wedding!!!!!  Even better you get to make the dresses!!!!!!!!  The dresses are so beautiful!  Honestly when I look at the little girl ones I see the Simply sweat with a few modifications. 

Love the new AG doll ad the hair!  Nik LOVES to do her dolls hair.  

Such a pretty picture of you and your sil.  I am so glad she made it home !



NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> My husband has a ten year old, 120 pound German Shepherd that has quickly been going downhill for the past 6 months or so.  He got him as a cute 7 week old puppy for Christmas all those years ago.  With all his problems, the vet said it would not be feasible to do any surgery, so all his problems are being somewhat taken care of by his new living arrangements (he became an outside dog about 4 months ago...and loves it!) and some doggie aspirin (with some other stuff in there as well)  His cataracts are so bad he can't see anything, and we have to leave the back porch light on at night...that way there are at least shadows to be seen and it makes him happier.  His arthritis was so bad he couldn't make it up and down the four stairs to the yard, so we made him a second home under the porch...but he seems to be able to get around a lot better outside, and uses the under porch bed only during the day.
> 
> He always comes up to tell my hubby good night...last night he didn't come when he was called.  We don't know if he is just sleeping at the far end of the yard.....or what.  I have never had a night when he didn't bark at something...haven't heard a peep out of him...and this morning, when I let the little dogs out...I still don't see him.
> 
> True, it is still dark, and he doesn't move a lot in the dark...and the neighbor dogs were all quiet last night as well.  I am going to make hubby go look for him...I don't think I can!
> 
> I really hate the possibility of having another lesson in death so soon after the last! This is going to be really hard on the kids, they don't ever remember a time when Taz didn't live with us. We have been preparing them for several  months...(in fact I was afraid we would find him gone when we came back from Disney...I made my middle son (who stayed with him while we were gone) send me daily texts on how Taz was doing!!)
> 
> OK...now back to your regularly scheduled chat...
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


  I know how hard it is losing a beloved petbaby.  

Wendy,  Great pictures!  That Great Dane is so stinking cute!  

Sounds like every one had a wonderful Christmas!

*QUESTION about Sergers.*
Does anyone have the Brother 3034D ?
My dad gave me money towards a new serger for Christmas and I think this one looks great but I am clueless on them.


----------



## mom2rtk

NiniMorris said:


> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...



I'm so sorry Nini. We saw 2 cats and 2 dogs through to old age and death. Since we got them all around the same time, it seemed for a while like we were constantly losing someone.

I am glad your husband found him so you know what happened.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> I need some help finding a pattern for the flower girl dresses.
> 
> The bride is wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, she showed me this flower girl dress as a style she likes, because it has the split front like her dress does. She also wondered if I could make it a halter style like hers. So, it would seem she wants it as close to hers as I can (while still being appropriate for the girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have some suggestions?



How fun! Special occasion dresses are the BEST to make!

When you described what you want, I immediately thought of Simplicity 5531. I've used it lots and it's very easy. I actually cut the skirt off to add a fuller skirt, but the style shown might be great for what you're looking for.

Can I come shopping for bridal fabric with you????


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???



I use my pinking shears to clip close to the seam around curves. It's easier than making little snips all the way around. I love the Christmas dresses, they look even more beautiful on and match Timmy so well! I have never been to Disney on New Year's Eve but it sounds fun!



teresajoy said:


> I think it was Steph that once suggested using them to trim curved seams (like on rounded collars) so that you don't have to make snips. My pinking shears have been at my Mom's house for the last few years, so I haven't tried it yet, but I want too!



You remember everything, don't you?  That doll is so cute and does look like Lydia! Good luck with the dress, I would be so nervous!



NiniMorris said:


> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...



 I'm so sorry.


----------



## twob4him

Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


Congratulations....so this was a Disney souvenier?? 



tvgirlmin said:


> Congratulations!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise!!!!  Happy and Healthy Nine Months to You!
> 
> We had a good Christmas here - the kids enjoyed all their loot, hubby liked his stuff.  He got me a Cricut, which I was thrilled about (the FED EX man handed me the box last week and ruined the surprise), but I did not realize until I opened the actual box that it was shipped in that he just got the regular Cricut and not the Expressions - hate to sound like a whiner, but the Expressions does extra stuff (like cut Vinyl) that I really wanted to do!  I had been saving up to get it, and now he went and bought the one I didn't want from cricut.com and has had it too long to return it (the shipping from Hawaii and restock fee would have made it a money-losing venture to return, anway).  So I am stuck - it is cool, but just doesn't do what I wanted it to do, and I feel a little let down, which in turn makes me feel incredibly guilty!  It is the first time in three years he has actually tried to get me a present and not just grabbed some stupid thing off the shelf, and I am just upset that he spent too much (why didn't he just go to walmart instead of ordering it online?  He knows you don't order anything heavy out here because the shipping is crazy!) and didn't even get me the one I wanted. I did the polite smile and thank you thing, but I feel like such a cretin for not really being happy about this.  Oh well....
> 
> Hope everybody had a great holiday, and is looking forward to 2010!


Sorry about the cricut not being the one you want. Can you sell it and get the one you want?



NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness... I just found out the military salute ticket deal is going to be extended into 2010!!!  From what I see it doesn't exclude those that used it in 2009...so, can I really plan another trip so soon?  I mean we will have to take DD out of school in order to go.  (hubby won't do summer time trip) and if we make it too soon I won't have time to make any customs...
> 
> Now, if Disney will just continue the 40% off room rates deal (for the military) I KNOW we will be going!
> 
> I am going to call Disney tonight and see what I can work out!  wish me luck...or at least an understanding hubby!
> 
> Nini


Luck and pixie dust!



ireland_nicole said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think you're whining, I 'd be dissapointed too.  But, just so ya know, I have cut vinyl (well, actually contact paper- it's a lot cheaper) and fabric with my old cricut.  So all is not lost, it's just smaller.  You're still gonna be ok, I promise.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of us this week; I was doing so much  (plusbeing on call for work, so I missed some photos)
> 
> Here's the wedding cake we did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!


Gorgeous cake and I LOVE your matching jammies!!! so cute!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the day yesterday - DH and I are trying to stretch Christmas out!! So we are doing our stockings tomorrow!!! lol!! i guess its the kids in us!!!
> 
> While I want to go to DW for new years eve (its my bday - I could get in for free) DH wont agree (grrrrr) so he is thinking of us going to Williamsburg. Now, Im NOT a history buff at all, but will the pretty decorations win me over? Any tips?
> 
> Here are the kids in their Christmas outfits...cooperation was at a minimum - lol - this was around 8 last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???



Such pretty dresses and sweater...the kids are adorable! That dog is amazing....I bet he thinks he is a lap dog! LOL! I don't have a serger and so I use pinking shears all the time! Sometimes I pink the edges then zig-zag over them with my regular machine!




NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> My husband has a ten year old, 120 pound German Shepherd that has quickly been going downhill for the past 6 months or so.  He got him as a cute 7 week old puppy for Christmas all those years ago.  With all his problems, the vet said it would not be feasible to do any surgery, so all his problems are being somewhat taken care of by his new living arrangements (he became an outside dog about 4 months ago...and loves it!) and some doggie aspirin (with some other stuff in there as well)  His cataracts are so bad he can't see anything, and we have to leave the back porch light on at night...that way there are at least shadows to be seen and it makes him happier.  His arthritis was so bad he couldn't make it up and down the four stairs to the yard, so we made him a second home under the porch...but he seems to be able to get around a lot better outside, and uses the under porch bed only during the day.
> 
> He always comes up to tell my hubby good night...last night he didn't come when he was called.  We don't know if he is just sleeping at the far end of the yard.....or what.  I have never had a night when he didn't bark at something...haven't heard a peep out of him...and this morning, when I let the little dogs out...I still don't see him.
> 
> True, it is still dark, and he doesn't move a lot in the dark...and the neighbor dogs were all quiet last night as well.  I am going to make hubby go look for him...I don't think I can!
> 
> I really hate the possibility of having another lesson in death so soon after the last! This is going to be really hard on the kids, they don't ever remember a time when Taz didn't live with us. We have been preparing them for several  months...(in fact I was afraid we would find him gone when we came back from Disney...I made my middle son (who stayed with him while we were gone) send me daily texts on how Taz was doing!!)
> 
> OK...now back to your regularly scheduled chat...
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


Oh nooo....so sorry about your sweet doggie 



> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww how sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I got a new (used) American Girl doll for myself the other day! I have been wanting Felicity, since she reminds me of Lydia with the green eyes and red hair. A lady on an AGboard I lurk on was selling her at a very good price. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got the American Girl doll hair kit on Friday, so I used the culers in it and curled her hair to look more like Lydia's after Corey took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! She is beautiful! Glad everyone is enjoying their new stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Third, my sister-in-law who had been a nun for the past 30 years has come home for good! I'm so excited for her! This is the first time I've ever seen her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad she is home with you for good!
> 
> And, just to add a fourth in here, since I've really been missing the idle chit chat we sometimes have on here, the roads are NASTY tonight! It took me almost an hour to drive home from my Mom's house (I dropped her off after the wedding shower) tonight. It usually takes me about 25 minutes! The drive to my Mom's from the  shower was really frightening. I was on the highway, but I couldn't even see the lines on the road. It was very slippery too. My Dad took Corey to a movie and out to eat while we were at the shower. They weren't home when I dropped Mom off, and I didn't want to risk waiting and having the roads get worse, so I asked Mom to keep him overnight. So, there that's the story day. Well, part of it at least!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lucky you got home ok...next time stay put!!!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help finding a pattern for the flower girl dresses.
> 
> The bride is wearing this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, she showed me this flower girl dress as a style she likes, because it has the split front like her dress does. She also wondered if I could make it a halter style like hers. So, it would seem she wants it as close to hers as I can (while still being appropriate for the girls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, does anyone have some suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful dresses...I can't wait to see what you come up with!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## GrammaBelle

NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness... I just found out the military salute ticket deal is going to be extended into 2010!!!  From what I see it doesn't exclude those that used it in 2009...so, can I really plan another trip so soon?  I mean we will have to take DD out of school in order to go.  (hubby won't do summer time trip) and if we make it too soon I won't have time to make any customs...
> 
> Now, if Disney will just continue the 40% off room rates deal (for the military) I KNOW we will be going!
> 
> I am going to call Disney tonight and see what I can work out!  wish me luck...or at least an understanding hubby!
> 
> Nini



Yay!  I've been waiting to find out about this!   We are taking my daughter, DIL and soon to be 5 DGK's next December!  I got the condos through Armed Forces Vacation Club, and was really really hoping for reasonable tickets!  Thanks for letting me know!  I'll have to et them early; I heard some places ran out this year.


----------



## HeatherSue

We had fun yesterday playing with our Wii and such.  I also taught Tessa how to use her new little sewing machine!  She made a skirt with "suspenders" for her new cheetah Webkinz.  I suppose I should post some pictures!  We had a nice Christmas, and an even nicer day after Christmas!  



AQW said:


> HELP PLEASE!!!  Embroidery machine dilemma!
> 
> Okay, I bought a Brother PE-700II, in part because I knew so many of you had the same machine and liked it.  It was in my budget w/great Black Friday deals, and my research led me to believe it would be a good choice for me.
> 
> So tonight I opened the outer cardboard shipping box to put the machine under the tree... only to discover the seller gave me a "free upgrade" to a Brother PE-750D machine, without saying a word!    What the heck???  This was an Ebay purchase from AllBrands (www.allbrands.com).
> 
> Now I'm completely thrown!  What do I do?  As best I can tell this machine is more expensive... but this isn't the one I researched!  I do know it's a "Disney machine" which is somewhat appealing, but... other than that, I'm clueless!  In my shoes, would you contact the seller and ask for an exchange to the machine you bought?  Or would you be thrilled with the PE-750D and just thank your lucky stars?
> 
> Waaaaaah, this really has me spinning... I'm waaaaay too much of a control freak to have something like this happen on a major purchase.  The researcher in me is in fits!  LOL
> 
> Oh, and... Merry Christmas everybody!  ]
> 
> ETA:  Okay, now I feel really dumb... a quick Google search shows these machines are pretty much identical except the Disney designs included and the capability to use the Disney cards.  I'll search more later (when it's not 11:30pm on Christmas Eve, LOL) but I'm calmer now.
> 
> <sheepish>


I totally understand you freaking out about that!  I always research stuff like that before I buy it.  Sometimes the less expensive model is better than the more expensive one. So, I would have been mad, too!  I'm glad that it looks like the one you received is a good one, though!  



CastleCreations said:


> We had a very busy day and I have to work tonight...grr...2 of Irelands gifts didn't work. What gives!!! One of the zhu zhu pets didn't work and her glow dome didn't work...she's disappointed. Now I have to go and exchange them..LOL
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day with their families...
> Lisa


UGH!! I hear you! Here is a list of the things that Sawyer opened that didn't work:
1. Splashy the Whale game (the only thing he asked for)
2. Toy Story walkie talkies
3. Sing Your Heart out Dr. Seuss Grinch game
4. Toy Story fishing game (where you catch the aliens)- it goes around, but it's almost impossible to pick up the aliens with the stupid claw.  Plus, the claw broke the first time we used it.
5. Shamu Gamecube game- this was from Henry's brother.  We thought we could play it on the Wii, but we don't have the right controllers.
6. Nerf gun- he can't pump the gun to make it shoot the next bullet, but he still loves it.

That was pretty much everything we bought him!  He really didn't seem to care, though.  He was just excited to open the presents and play with his sister's stuff!



Diz-Mommy said:


> I know some of you got machines for Christmas, which is pretty cool although I think I have you all topped!!  I found out I'm PREGNANT!!   That wish at "Wishes" really worked quick considering my husband said we were done at two!!


YOU WIN!!!! That is the most awesome Christmas present in the world!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

















It would have to be a miracle for us to get a surprise like this!  But, I would love to have a 3rd child!



tvgirlmin said:


> We had a good Christmas here - the kids enjoyed all their loot, hubby liked his stuff.  He got me a Cricut, which I was thrilled about (the FED EX man handed me the box last week and ruined the surprise), but I did not realize until I opened the actual box that it was shipped in that he just got the regular Cricut and not the Expressions - hate to sound like a whiner, but the Expressions does extra stuff (like cut Vinyl) that I really wanted to do!  I had been saving up to get it, and now he went and bought the one I didn't want from cricut.com and has had it too long to return it (the shipping from Hawaii and restock fee would have made it a money-losing venture to return, anway).  So I am stuck - it is cool, but just doesn't do what I wanted it to do, and I feel a little let down, which in turn makes me feel incredibly guilty!  It is the first time in three years he has actually tried to get me a present and not just grabbed some stupid thing off the shelf, and I am just upset that he spent too much (why didn't he just go to walmart instead of ordering it online?  He knows you don't order anything heavy out here because the shipping is crazy!) and didn't even get me the one I wanted. I did the polite smile and thank you thing, but I feel like such a cretin for not really being happy about this.  Oh well....


I hear yah, and I understand how you feel.  You're glad he got  you a present and it was really sweet of him.  But, you're wishing he would have got you what you really wanted.  I've been there!  



ireland_nicole said:


>


WOW!!!! That is a gorgeous wedding cake!! I am in awe of it!! So beautiful!!  I'm just finally learning to do the fondant icing.  I made Lydia a moon cake for her birthday last week and it turned out fairly well (for my 2nd fondant attempt). 

You all look so cute in your matching jammies!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes, I'm so excited!!  DH is sad we have to cancel our 2010 trip to WDW...I love Disney,  but I'd rather have a baby!!


I'm not sure when your trip was planned.  But, I wanted to tell you that Disney is great while you're pregnant (I went when I was 5 months pregnant with Sawyer), and it's great with little babies (Teresa took Lydia and Arminda when they were newborns).  So, you may not have to cancel your trip for that reason!!



billwendy said:


>


The dresses look so pretty on the girls!!!  Your mo is so cute!  I'm glad she liked her blanket.  The doll carrier is very cool!  You're such a great aunt!!



teresajoy said:


> I had a few things to share tonight. First, the other day, friends of ours asked the girls to be in their wedding. So I get to make them flower girl dresses! I'm very excited about that! Lydia has a very big crush on the groom, so she is just over the moon to be able to be in his wedding! We went to their wedding shower today, and Lydia insisted on bringing a present for JUST JOE! She gave him a bag of Hershey Kisses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to add a fourth in here, since I've really been missing the idle chit chat we sometimes have on here, the roads are NASTY tonight! It took me almost an hour to drive home from my Mom's house (I dropped her off after the wedding shower) tonight. It usually takes me about 25 minutes! The drive to my Mom's from the  shower was really frightening. I was on the highway, but I couldn't even see the lines on the road. It was very slippery too. My Dad took Corey to a movie and out to eat while we were at the shower. They weren't home when I dropped Mom off, and I didn't want to risk waiting and having the roads get worse, so I asked Mom to keep him overnight. So, there that's the story day. Well, part of it at least!


I love that Lydia!! A bag of kisses, just for Joe! LOL!!  
Wow, that's Michele!?!  I didn't recognize her when I saw that picture! She looks so pretty!  I'm so glad she's home and that she's happy! 

I'm glad you made it home okay last night.  I'm also glad that I thought you were already home from the shower before it started snowing too bad.  Otherwise, I would have been worried sick about you guys!  Henry worked last night and I was very worried about him!



NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> My husband has a ten year old, 120 pound German Shepherd that has quickly been going downhill for the past 6 months or so.  He got him as a cute 7 week old puppy for Christmas all those years ago.  With all his problems, the vet said it would not be feasible to do any surgery, so all his problems are being somewhat taken care of by his new living arrangements (he became an outside dog about 4 months ago...and loves it!) and some doggie aspirin (with some other stuff in there as well)  His cataracts are so bad he can't see anything, and we have to leave the back porch light on at night...that way there are at least shadows to be seen and it makes him happier.  His arthritis was so bad he couldn't make it up and down the four stairs to the yard, so we made him a second home under the porch...but he seems to be able to get around a lot better outside, and uses the under porch bed only during the day.
> 
> He always comes up to tell my hubby good night...last night he didn't come when he was called.  We don't know if he is just sleeping at the far end of the yard.....or what.  I have never had a night when he didn't bark at something...haven't heard a peep out of him...and this morning, when I let the little dogs out...I still don't see him.
> 
> True, it is still dark, and he doesn't move a lot in the dark...and the neighbor dogs were all quiet last night as well.  I am going to make hubby go look for him...I don't think I can!
> 
> I really hate the possibility of having another lesson in death so soon after the last! This is going to be really hard on the kids, they don't ever remember a time when Taz didn't live with us. We have been preparing them for several  months...(in fact I was afraid we would find him gone when we came back from Disney...I made my middle son (who stayed with him while we were gone) send me daily texts on how Taz was doing!!)
> 
> OK...now back to your regularly scheduled chat...
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


Oh no, I'm so sorry.    It's so hard to lose a pet that you've had for a long time.  



Stephres said:


> You remember everything, don't you?


Yes, she really does!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> Congratulations....so this was a Disney souvenier??



  I wish I could say this one is a Disney Souvenier, but with the schedule my husband creates while in Disney, well, let's just say I'm too tierd to make souveniers!

Thank you Heather Sue!!  I'm crossing my fingers I'll finally have a use for all those cute princesses I've bought from you   As for the trip, I've gone 5 months pregnant before and it was "okay", but I don't want to do it again.  We were also going to do the cruise too, but now I think we'll probably wait to do that till this baby is out of diapers.  It's just so much less packing that way.


----------



## VBAndrea

We've been back for two weeks now, but with the holidays I haven't had a chance to post.  I'm just periodically going to do a brief day by day trip report.

Overall we had a good time.  DS detested any character interaction, hence no pics of him with characters.  Saw very few customs and the only ones I ever did see were all Minnie Dot -- saw approximately one per day.

Arrival Day we went to dinner at Park Fare in the evening.  I did not make DS a custom.  DD had a Tremaines Vida.  Here are front and back photos:











LT was the first to our table and adored Alexa's dress and immediately took her from the table to meet the stepsister's.  Idiot me had the camcorder in standby rather than record, so I missed it all on tape.  They all squealed with delight and gave Alexa oodles of attention.  Anastasia even commented on her beautiful her eyelashes looked on the dress!  Both Stepsisters perused Alexa's autograph book as well.  Everyone in our dining area had all eyes on Alexa b/c she by far got the most attention.

Here are some hopefully smaller photos of her in the dress with the characters:






















Next post will be our first day at the parks.


----------



## GrammaBelle

teresajoy said:


> Second, I got a new (used) American Girl doll for myself the other day! I have been wanting Felicity, since she reminds me of Lydia with the green eyes and red hair. A lady on an AGboard I lurk on was selling her at a very good price. Here she is:



Oh Teresa, I'm so glad to hear this!  I bought myself the Mia doll off the other day and I was feeling kind of foolish--I've been wanting one that had red hair and freckles, and she looked like the best I could do!  I have no girls here to blame it on, but eventually I can share her with my now 5-month-old granddaughter, and get her one to play with too!


----------



## VBAndrea

We went to Epcot in the morning and MK in the evening.  My dd's Epcot outfit was purchased off Etsy (before I learned to sew) but I made ds's bowling shirt.

Epcot outfits:





Photos at Epcot including one of me and one of dh who at least managed to wear a shirt with a turtle!  DD was pretty upset that she didn't get to ask Crush a question at Turtle Talk.  I was too -- I thought her outfit would have helped.




























Outfits I made for MK.  We ended up with shorts and no shirts though as it was quite warm outside that evening.  I liked these outfits the least of everything I made and these were the outfits thatI want I received the most compliments on!





A few action shots (sorry I cut off dh's head but I have no full length photos of these).













Sorry -- photobucket isn't resizing everything like I want it to and now my cat just messed up the keyboard so hopefully everything isn't askew.


----------



## HeatherSue

Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well! 






Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:






Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets! 






Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:









They were wearing backpacks because they wanted to take their toys with them when we went out to eat Christmas dinner at a Chinese place (not my idea- I'd rather stay home).

Here's 2 more because it's been so long since I posted any pictures. They're wearing their new jammies on Christmas Eve:


----------



## HeatherSue

VBAndrea said:


>


I love the Vida! Those appliques look great! I also love seeing the Tremaine interaction at 1900 Park Fare.  What is up with the Prince Charmings lately?  

Love the Epcot outfits! You did a great job on the Nemo shirt!

Very cute Mickey outfits, too.  I especially love the last picture of your daughter on the teacups.  Your kids are SOOO cute!!


----------



## VBAndrea

We planned to do MK in the morning but the kids really wanted to swim so we took the morning off and enjoyed the pool at AKL.

Evening was Akershus Princess Dinner.  Alexa in a Portrait Peasant which I made an apron for (and totally messed up one of Jasmine's arms) and Ben in a Bowling shirt:










Just our luck, Jasmine wasn't at the dinner 





















Alexa loved Ariel and SnowWhite.  Ariel wouldn't stop talking -- she was funny!

We made a mad dash to Morocco and even though we arrived after 7pm (character ending time) we managed to find Jasmine and Aladdin.  I would have to say this was one of the best interactions we had.  Aladdin wouldn't stop raving about Alexa's clothes and her autograph book and spent quite a bit of time talking to me.  Jasmine and Alexa chatted a lot. Aladdin wanted to see Ben's shirt, but we couldn't even get Ben to walk by.  Sadly, in the posed photos Alexa has her hands in front covering her dress.  I put in a few photos of Ben by the trains in Germany so you could see the bowling shirt on him.






















This will likely be all for today but hopefully tomorrow or later in the week I will get the remainder of the photos posted.


----------



## charlinn

charlinn said:


> Hello...It's been a while since I have posted...hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!
> 
> I had to share that I got a Singer *finishing touch* Serger.  I am so excited!  I have never used a serger before...and have wanted one for a couple years!  I haven't even researched them...though...so here I am, getting ready to do some research.
> 
> Anyone have one?  Any tips?   Thanks!!



OK, so I did some research and the reviews are very mixed!  I haven't taken it out of the box yet.  I am tempted to upgrade...looks like my mom ordered it online...so that may not be an option.  

I need it to serge jeans, and one of the reviews says it has a hard time on jeans??  

Anyone here have a serger...is there much difference in the models, ect.  What are the xtra's that the more expensive sergers do??

*HELP PLEASE *


----------



## charlinn

Andrea - your customs are adorable...love all the pics!!  Thanks so much...

HeatherSue - the Zhu Zhu shirts are a great idea...love it!!  Great job!

Diz-Mommy - Congratulations!!!  That is the best Christmas Present!!


----------



## karamat

Today is my DD's 2nd birthday.  We had family over for lunch yesterday - I wanted to do a full-scale party with invitations, friends, games, favors, etc but I just couldn't get my act together.  And I'm really glad I didn't stress myself out trying to pull it together!  We had so much fun with the family!!

Here are some pictures of Megan's Disney party

The gift table:





and a close-up:




(in this picture there's a stuffed dog missing from behind Minnie - DD found it right away, took it off the table and carried it around saying "My Dog" all day)

The food table:





Trying to get Megan to pose in front of the table:





She wasn't interested in the cake, but really did like the icing:





And since she wouldn't wear the birthday hat I made, her Uncle Matt tried it on:


----------



## tvgirlmin

ireland_nicole said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think you're whining, I 'd be dissapointed too.  But, just so ya know, I have cut vinyl (well, actually contact paper- it's a lot cheaper) and fabric with my old cricut.  So all is not lost, it's just smaller.  You're still gonna be ok, I promise.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of us this week; I was doing so much  (plusbeing on call for work, so I missed some photos)
> 
> Here's the wedding cake we did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all of us in our matching PJ's on Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a very merry Christmas!



Love the cake and pj's!  You guys look like you had a great Christmas!  And thanks for the tip on the cricut - I'm just going to have to play with it and see what all I can get it to do!  He got me a neat snowflake cartridge with it, so I am excited to try it out.



NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...



Nini, so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.  Prayers and hugs for you and your family.



VBAndrea said:


> We've been back for two weeks now, but with the holidays I haven't had a chance to post.  I'm just periodically going to do a brief day by day trip report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next post will be our first day at the parks.



Loved all of your customs, but this Vida and your Jasmine portrait peasant are my absolute faves!  Looks like your trip was a ton of fun!



HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were wearing backpacks because they wanted to take their toys with them when we went out to eat Christmas dinner at a Chinese place (not my idea- I'd rather stay home).
> 
> Love the cheetah skirt!  Tessa must have been thrilled - she did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my DD's 2nd birthday.  We had family over for lunch yesterday - I wanted to do a full-scale party with invitations, friends, games, favors, etc but I just couldn't get my act together.  And I'm really glad I didn't stress myself out trying to pull it together!  We had so much fun with the family!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Megan's Disney party
> 
> The gift table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in this picture there's a stuffed dog missing from behind Minnie - DD found it right away, took it off the table and carried it around saying "My Dog" all day)
> 
> The food table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get Megan to pose in front of the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't interested in the cake, but really did like the icing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since she wouldn't wear the birthday hat I made, her Uncle Matt tried it on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great! Happy Birthday, Megan!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

mom2rtk said:


> How fun! Special occasion dresses are the BEST to make!
> 
> When you described what you want, I immediately thought of Simplicity 5531. I've used it lots and it's very easy. I actually cut the skirt off to add a fuller skirt, but the style shown might be great for what you're looking for.
> 
> Can I come shopping for bridal fabric with you????


Thanks Janet!!! That does look like it would work, and won't be too hard!! And, when I went to the Simplicity site to check it out, I looked for something similar for Arminda (that one doesn't come in her size) and found this one:





 and realized I already own it. Thank you!!

And, sure come on over! I can't wait to start looking for the fabric! 



NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> My husband has a ten year old, 120 pound German Shepherd that has quickly been going downhill for the past 6 months or so.  He got him as a cute 7 week old puppy for Christmas all those years ago.  With all his problems, the vet said it would not be feasible to do any surgery, so all his problems are being somewhat taken care of by his new living arrangements (he became an outside dog about 4 months ago...and loves it!) and some doggie aspirin (with some other stuff in there as well)  His cataracts are so bad he can't see anything, and we have to leave the back porch light on at night...that way there are at least shadows to be seen and it makes him happier.  His arthritis was so bad he couldn't make it up and down the four stairs to the yard, so we made him a second home under the porch...but he seems to be able to get around a lot better outside, and uses the under porch bed only during the day.
> 
> He always comes up to tell my hubby good night...last night he didn't come when he was called.  We don't know if he is just sleeping at the far end of the yard.....or what.  I have never had a night when he didn't bark at something...haven't heard a peep out of him...and this morning, when I let the little dogs out...I still don't see him.
> 
> True, it is still dark, and he doesn't move a lot in the dark...and the neighbor dogs were all quiet last night as well.  I am going to make hubby go look for him...I don't think I can!
> 
> I really hate the possibility of having another lesson in death so soon after the last! This is going to be really hard on the kids, they don't ever remember a time when Taz didn't live with us. We have been preparing them for several  months...(in fact I was afraid we would find him gone when we came back from Disney...I made my middle son (who stayed with him while we were gone) send me daily texts on how Taz was doing!!)
> 
> OK...now back to your regularly scheduled chat...
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...



Oh Nini, I'm so sorry. (I would put a hugging smilie here, but for some reasaon they aren't working for me today)


HeatherSue said:


> I'm not sure when your trip was planned.  But, I wanted to tell you that Disney is great while you're pregnant (I went when I was 5 months pregnant with Sawyer), and it's great with little babies (Teresa took Lydia and Arminda when they were newborns).  So, you may not have to cancel your trip for that reason!!
> 
> I love that Lydia!! A bag of kisses, just for Joe! LOL!!
> Wow, that's Michele!?!  I didn't recognize her when I saw that picture! She looks so pretty!  I'm so glad she's home and that she's happy!
> 
> I'm glad you made it home okay last night.  I'm also glad that I thought you were already home from the shower before it started snowing too bad.  Otherwise, I would have been worried sick about you guys!  Henry worked last night and I was very worried about him!



I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda one year, and 2 months pregnant with Lydia. Then, we took them both as babies too. I really enjoyed all the trips. I'm not sure how I would feel about taking a cruise pregnant though, so I can understand that! 

Isn't Lyddie too cute! 

Michele is pretty, isn't she! She has an interview tomorrow, I hope it goes well. 

The shower didn't start until 4:30, so it was right about the time the snow really started coming down, and it just kept getting worse and worse. 131 was SOOOOOOOO scary to drive on!!! The on ramp seemed to stretch on forever, since I had to drive so slow! Then, it was a long frightening drive to Center to get off the highway. Seriously, if it weren't for the tracks of the cars ahead of me, I wouldn't have known where the road was, plus it was a glare of ice. SCARY SCARY! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I wish I could say this one is a Disney Souvenier, but with the schedule my husband creates while in Disney, well, let's just say I'm too tierd to make souveniers!
> 
> Thank you Heather Sue!!  I'm crossing my fingers I'll finally have a use for all those cute princesses I've bought from you   As for the trip, I've gone 5 months pregnant before and it was "okay", but I don't want to do it again.  We were also going to do the cruise too, but now I think we'll probably wait to do that till this baby is out of diapers.  It's just so much less packing that way.



I can't help laughing about your lack of souvenir making!!!



VBAndrea said:


> We've been back for two weeks now, but with the holidays I haven't had a chance to post.  I'm just periodically going to do a brief day by day trip report.
> 
> Overall we had a good time.  DS detested any character interaction, hence no pics of him with characters.  Saw very few customs and the only ones I ever did see were all Minnie Dot -- saw approximately one per day.
> 
> Arrival Day we went to dinner at Park Fare in the evening.  I did not make DS a custom.  DD had a Tremaines Vida.  Here are front and back photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think your Lady Tremaine is the same one we had. It sounds like you guys got a wonderful reaction!!!!! 



GrammaBelle said:


> Oh Teresa, I'm so glad to hear this!  I bought myself the Mia doll off the other day and I was feeling kind of foolish--I've been wanting one that had red hair and freckles, and she looked like the best I could do!  I have no girls here to blame it on, but eventually I can share her with my now 5-month-old granddaughter, and get her one to play with too!


Oh, you need to post some pictures!! Do you have her yet? They really are so much fun. 

Too bad your daughter didn't get picked to ask Crush a question! Lydia did last May (and one day I'll get my trip report finished and write about it...) It was fun! 

I love the Jasmine outfit too, and thanks for posting a picture of yourself, I like to see what everyone looks like! 




HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were wearing backpacks because they wanted to take their toys with them when we went out to eat Christmas dinner at a Chinese place (not my idea- I'd rather stay home).
> 
> Here's 2 more because it's been so long since I posted any pictures. They're wearing their new jammies on Christmas Eve:



I love the skirt Tessa made!!! Tell her Aunt Teresa said she is quite a seamstress!
The picture of her in her jammies hugging you made me all teared up!!! She looks so little in that picture! So cute!
The zhuzhu outfits are very cute! And, they both look adorable with their backpacks on! You couldn't talk Jo into Perkins? I hope the kids found something they liked to eat. 
I LOOOVE Sawyer's Buzz jammies!!! I will have to show Lydia that picture! 



HeatherSue said:


> I love the Vida! Those appliques look great! I also love seeing the Tremaine interaction at 1900 Park Fare.  What is up with the Prince Charmings lately?
> 
> Love the Epcot outfits! You did a great job on the Nemo shirt!
> 
> Very cute Mickey outfits, too.  I especially love the last picture of your daughter on the teacups.  Your kids are SOOO cute!!


I'm wondering that with the Prince Charmings too! They aren't looking quite how I picture Prince Charming.


----------



## teresajoy

WOO HOO!!!! Brian just called to let me know he is getting out of work early today!!! Now, I better go wash dishes, because he is making us chili when he gets home!


----------



## NiniMorris

GrammaBelle said:


> Yay!  I've been waiting to find out about this!   We are taking my daughter, DIL and soon to be 5 DGK's next December!  I got the condos through Armed Forces Vacation Club, and was really really hoping for reasonable tickets!  Thanks for letting me know!  I'll have to et them early; I heard some places ran out this year.



Unfortunately...the tickets have to be activated by September 26 (I think) and expire 7 days after activation.  You can only get them at SOG.  From what I read, they aren't being offered at the bases.  And they stop selling them in July.  I really would like to use them, but there is no earthly way I can pull everything together in time to use them for our Feb break...and hubby said a very loud NO to taking her out of school to go to Disney ....

So it looks like we are doomed to wait another 13 months to go...poor pitiful me!

Nini


----------



## clairemolly

Coming back out of "window shopping" mode...

I hadn't been sewing much at all lately.  We started clearing out our house to put on the market in September right after Claire started school and put it on the market in November, right before Thanksgiving.  We are building a new house and it should be done in late April/early May.  We could use some house selling vibes!

We have another trip planned for WDW...we were going to go in Oct, but 2 days after I booked the trip, I found out baby #3 is coming in August....so we pushed back to November for Molly's 3rd birthday.  I am already planning customs in my head!

I made some easy fits and tote bags for gifts this year.  Two friends of my MIL want to buy tote bags after they saw the Cars ones I made for my nephews.  I may be able to buy all the applique designs I want by having a little side business!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Here are the kids in their Christmas outfits...cooperation was at a minimum - lol - this was around 8 last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I could get of Tim in his matching sweater - which inspired the dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom loved her raggie quilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Zoey (our dog) did on Christmas eve while we were at church....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is baby Santa Clause - in the backpack I adapted for Hannah to carry her around in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Genevive - my cousin with all the kid's great dane - she is HUGE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted - its been quiet around here!!! Does anyone have pinking sheers - and do you use them? I got a pair for christmas, but not sure when I'd use them as I have a serger...I also got a bobbin winder - do you find them helpful???


Wendy, Love the dresses, your mom is beautiful as are you.  Glad you had a good Christmas and that the dogs got along so well.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> Next post will be our first day at the parks.


Glad you had a good trip and the outfits are beautiful.  What is up with the prince?  Can't wait to see more about your trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> Epcot outfits:


I loved the clothing and it is weird how the outfit that took the least amount of labor is the one people noticed.  The nemo ones are amazing and I am getting good ideas for our next trip with DS.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...


Nini, pets are family and this has to be so very hard for you.  I will pray for peace for your family and God must be glad to have such a wonderful dog in Heaven.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> I think we are heading for another sad day in the Morris household...
> 
> Edit:  Hubby just confirmed.  Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


Oh sweetie, I am so, so sorry.  I'll be praying for y'all, I know it's hard to lose a beloved furbaby.


VBAndrea said:


> We've been back for two weeks now, but with the holidays I haven't had a chance to post.  I'm just periodically going to do a brief day by day trip report.
> 
> Overall we had a good time.  DS detested any character interaction, hence no pics of him with characters.  Saw very few customs and the only ones I ever did see were all Minnie Dot -- saw approximately one per day.
> 
> Arrival Day we went to dinner at Park Fare in the evening.  I did not make DS a custom.  DD had a Tremaines Vida.  Here are front and back photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next post will be our first day at the parks.


Gorgeous vida!  Love that you got great character interaction!


HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!


I wanted to keep in all the pics but I had too many; I love the skirt, tessa did an awesome job, she takes after her momma!  And I love the zhu zhu outfits, too!  So cute!


VBAndrea said:


> We planned to do MK in the morning but the kids really wanted to swim so we took the morning off and enjoyed the pool at AKL.
> 
> Evening was Akershus Princess Dinner.  Alexa in a Portrait Peasant which I made an apron for (and totally messed up one of Jasmine's arms) and Ben in a Bowling shirt:


It's probably good that Jasmine wasn't at the dinner, because you wouldn't have seen Aladdin, and you wouldn't have had such great interaction- looks like an awesome day!


karamat said:


> Today is my DD's 2nd birthday.  We had family over for lunch yesterday - I wanted to do a full-scale party with invitations, friends, games, favors, etc but I just couldn't get my act together.  And I'm really glad I didn't stress myself out trying to pull it together!  We had so much fun with the family!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Megan's Disney party
> 
> The gift table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since she wouldn't wear the birthday hat I made, her Uncle Matt tried it on:



How sweet!  Love everything!  The hat is very chic!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I know this time of year is crazy, but I'm off until Jan 5th, and I've got the time to do something now.  The last time I didn't sign up becase my machine was sick.  Now that everything is in working order, I'm ready to go! Does anyone know when the next one is?


----------



## Stephres

I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!











Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:






Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.


----------



## teresajoy

clairemolly said:


> Coming back out of "window shopping" mode...
> 
> I hadn't been sewing much at all lately.  We started clearing out our house to put on the market in September right after Claire started school and put it on the market in November, right before Thanksgiving.  We are building a new house and it should be done in late April/early May.  We could use some house selling vibes!
> 
> We have another trip planned for WDW...we were going to go in Oct, but 2 days after I booked the trip, I found out baby #3 is coming in August....so we pushed back to November for Molly's 3rd birthday.  I am already planning customs in my head!
> 
> I made some easy fits and tote bags for gifts this year.  Two friends of my MIL want to buy tote bags after they saw the Cars ones I made for my nephews.  I may be able to buy all the applique designs I want by having a little side business!


How exciting!!!!! What a fun trip that will be!!!!!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I know this time of year is crazy, but I'm off until Jan 5th, and I've got the time to do something now.  The last time I didn't sign up becase my machine was sick.  Now that everything is in working order, I'm ready to go! Does anyone know when the next one is?


There isn't one planned in January as of now. We will be doing one for BillWendy's Daniel (if his family wants us to), but I'm not sure they have dates yet. I'll go check the board and let you know if I've missed one.

ETA: I just checked, and the next one we are doing for sure is in April. That of course, could change, just keep checking and we will post here and on the Big Give board when we have the next family ready to go.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.


Stephanie, I LOOOOOVE it!!! It is absolutely adorable!!!! It's not too much at all, it's perfect!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.



I think it looks great!  But I like the crazy look of a well embellished twirl skirt.    The ultimate test is does your princess approve, and if the answer is yes, then it's not too much!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> There isn't one planned in January as of now. We will be doing one for BillWendy's Daniel (if his family wants us to), but I'm not sure they have dates yet. I'll go check the board and let you know if I've missed one.
> 
> ETA: I just checked, and the next one we are doing for sure is in April. That of course, could change, just keep checking and we will post here and on the Big Give board when we have the next family ready to go.



Thanks for looking...I did go to the Big Give site, but didn't really know where to look fo something new.  I'm  in the habit of reading here every day now, so I will definately be on the lookout for the next one.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks for looking...I did go to the Big Give site, but didn't really know where to look fo something new.  I'm  in the habit of reading here every day now, so I will definately be on the lookout for the next one.



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to imply that I didn't think you'd looked.  I'm an administrator there, so I checked the administration board where we post which Gives we are working on.


----------



## twob4him

clairemolly said:


> Coming back out of "window shopping" mode...
> 
> I hadn't been sewing much at all lately.  We started clearing out our house to put on the market in September right after Claire started school and put it on the market in November, right before Thanksgiving.  We are building a new house and it should be done in late April/early May.  We could use some house selling vibes!
> 
> We have another trip planned for WDW...we were going to go in Oct, but 2 days after I booked the trip, I found out baby #3 is coming in August....so we pushed back to November for Molly's 3rd birthday.  I am already planning customs in my head!
> 
> I made some easy fits and tote bags for gifts this year.  Two friends of my MIL want to buy tote bags after they saw the Cars ones I made for my nephews.  I may be able to buy all the applique designs I want by having a little side business!


Congratulations!!!!



Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.


Its beautiful!!! I love the twirlyness (yes...why that is a word now)...and the ric-rac and pom poms....not too much at all! Very nice job!! 



*Andrea...*I thought I grabbed your quote as well but I am lovin all of the outfits and fun from your trip!!! Your DD is adorable as well!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> Taz did not make it.  He went out looking for him last night after I went to bed.  He was in his home under the porch.  Now to tell the kiddies...


I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## syncsk8mom

Help!!! I need some advise....my hubbie bought me the Singer Futura CE-250 for Christmas and I am not sure that I can do or buy any Disney design on this machine...does anyone know??  also, I have seen some lovely designs by other designers....can I buy those and use them on this machine??  I don't know anything about this machine and it wasn't the one I really wanted, but I don't want to hurt hubbies feelings if I can make this work for my needs.

Thanks!!


----------



## jessica52877

I am trying to get to birthday pictures so I figured I would start with a few Christmas. Here is Dallas Christmas Eve right before bed with his lego village under the tree. You can't see much since the train is in the way. I also didn't fix the tree lot properly this year. I was just plain lazy when it came to decorating.






And a picture with his new penguin! I figured I must post a penguin picture.






I now regret not buying the matching sweater, hat and gloves for him!

And I think he was most excited over this recorder for $2.50. It got the most reaction when unwrapping!






I am working on getting the others in photobucket. It is so slow with my new camera!


----------



## billwendy

Megan - I LOVE your fishy outfit!!!

Dallas - that recorder looks so cool!! Make sure you practice loud and clear every day for your parents!!!

Yes - Daniel is going on a MAW trip - I just got info from his parents and am filling out the form! Looks like the trip is being planned for the beginning of March after his LAST CHEMO TREATMENT!!!!

Love the trip customs!! I think I love the blue Mickey/Minnie the most too!!! Beautiful!!!

Thanks for the comments on the girls dresses that green material in the top was a BEAR to work with!!!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I am trying to get to birthday pictures so I figured I would start with a few Christmas. Here is Dallas Christmas Eve right before bed with his lego village under the tree. You can't see much since the train is in the way. I also didn't fix the tree lot properly this year. I was just plain lazy when it came to decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with his new penguin! I figured I must post a penguin picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now regret not buying the matching sweater, hat and gloves for him!
> 
> And I think he was most excited over this recorder for $2.50. It got the most reaction when unwrapping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting the others in photobucket. It is so slow with my new camera!


I like his penguin pajamas and his penguin! I hope he's having fun with the recorder!  Arminda knows two songs on hers. It gets a bit monotonous! 



billwendy said:


> Megan - I LOVE your fishy outfit!!!
> 
> 1.)Dallas - that recorder looks so cool!! Make sure you practice loud and clear every day for your parents!!!
> 
> 2.)Yes - Daniel is going on a MAW trip - I just got info from his parents and am filling out the form! Looks like the trip is being planned for the beginning of March after his LAST CHEMO TREATMENT!!!!
> 
> Love the trip customs!! I think I love the blue Mickey/Minnie the most too!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the girls dresses that green material in the top was a BEAR to work with!!!



1.)WENDY!!! I didn't know you were evil!! 
2.)YAY!!! I'm just so excited about this!!!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> I like his penguin pajamas and his penguin! I hope he's having fun with the recorder!  Arminda knows two songs on hers. It gets a bit monotonous!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.)WENDY!!! I didn't know you were evil!!
> 2.)YAY!!! I'm just so excited about this!!!



Mwaaaahhhaaaahhhhaaaaahhaaaa!! Im the aunt who loves to give instruments to the kids!! Just the other day I gave them all harmonica's!!!! 

Im so happy you are excited -we are too!! It will be a big CELEBRATION for him! And, he has 2 sisters - one is girlie girlie girl and and is only 2!!!


----------



## busy mommy

VBAndrea said:


>


Your outfits are great.  And your kids are so cute.  Did you have as much fun as we did?  


HeatherSue said:


> I love it!  She did such a great job.  I have to find time to teach Abbie how to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a precious picture.





karamat said:


>


What a cutie!  Happy Birthday!



Stephres said:


> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:


I think the skirt is perfect.  Maddie loves the fish buttons.

I lost some quotes somewhere.  
Wendy, your dresses are great.  
Nini, I am so sorry for your loss.  We lost a furry friend last year right before Christmas.  I will pray for your family.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.



Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I really, really love this skirt!!!  Perfectly awesome!!!

Billwendy- Congratson Daniel's wish trip- can't wait to make something!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.



I love it and don't think it's too much at all.  I love the colors in the skirt as well.



twob4him said:


> *Andrea...*I thought I grabbed your quote as well but I am lovin all of the outfits and fun from your trip!!! Your DD is adorable as well!!! [/SIZE][/COLOR]


Thanks so much.  I will try to get another day or two posted today.



busy mommy said:


> Your outfits are great.  And your kids are so cute.  Did you have as much fun as we did?


Thanks!  My dd and I had a blast overall, ds was iffy on some things and dh was the worst.  He's a Disney hater to begin with and couple that with social anxiety disorder and it made for some difficult times.  I'd love to go back some time with each of the kids individually.  DD loves characters and ds can't stand them.  I'm still really happy we went on the trip and I'm the type of person that can get over the negative aspects and focus on the positive.





billwendy said:


> Love the trip customs!! I think I love the blue Mickey/Minnie the most too!!! Beautiful!!!



Thanks.  It's so funny how different people like different outfits.    I'll try to post more today.

BTW, I loved the Christmas dresses you made and yay on the MAW trip!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

My Wonderful DH suprised me with an embroidery machine for christmas.  We couldn't afford one of the more expensive ones so I wasn't expecting one for awhile but he suprised me with one anyway.  He got me a low end one - the Singer Futura CE-150.  Is this worth keeping?  It seems like I have heard some bad things about that machine on here.  Can you guys give me some advice and tell me about it before I open the box?  I have had some many Christmas' to go to the the last few days that I haven't had time to open the box or check into it.  Thanks for any help that you can give!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?

Found out last night that DSIL has put in an application for a new job...out of state!  His claims that it is away from all family members fall on deaf ears here...it is only 30 minutes from his family, and 4 hours away from me!  Hubby said it is a back lash from my trying to not be involved in a day to day way with the grown and married kids.  I see them almost as much as his side!
We haven't had them for Thanksgiving or Christmas since they have been dating...now that they are starting to think about having kids, they are moving closer to "THEM".

I pretty much did not respond as they thought I would.  I was a bit selfish and made some un-nice comments.  I said I expect to have them for Christmas from now on...only to be told if I wanted to see them for Christmas I would have to visit THEM...since once they have kids they will spend all Christmases at HOME!

Their bright idea was for me to move to their new state!  Of course they promised to provide me with a grand child to replace (?) the one I wouldn't get to see any more!

OK...rant over!  I promise to go back to being the understanding, supportive MIL that I have always been before, after all, there is a chance he might NOT get the job....after all, he is over qualified for it.  Is it wrong to pray for something ...bad?

Nini


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi everyone:
I'm so impressed by all your outfits.  I'm hoping someone will share a picture or give me an idea for Animal Kingdom for boys.  The last time we went I embroidered applique Mickey ears with safari material.  Any other ideas for boys (older) 8 and 12?  My hoop is limited to a 5x7 size.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## MinnieForMe

I've had the Singer Futura for two years and have never had a problem with it.  Read the manual twice, go onto the Singer boards and read.  I think many problems are user related.  It likes procedures to be followed or it won't work right!  LOL!  It's a very fussy baby!  I'm saving for a janome but until that time it gets me through!


----------



## AlternateEgo

NiniMorris said:


> OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?
> 
> Found out last night that DSIL has put in an application for a new job...out of state!  His claims that it is away from all family members fall on deaf ears here...it is only 30 minutes from his family, and 4 hours away from me!  Hubby said it is a back lash from my trying to not be involved in a day to day way with the grown and married kids.  I see them almost as much as his side!
> We haven't had them for Thanksgiving or Christmas since they have been dating...now that they are starting to think about having kids, they are moving closer to "THEM".
> 
> I pretty much did not respond as they thought I would.  I was a bit selfish and made some un-nice comments.  I said I expect to have them for Christmas from now on...only to be told if I wanted to see them for Christmas I would have to visit THEM...since once they have kids they will spend all Christmases at HOME!
> 
> Their bright idea was for me to move to their new state!  Of course they promised to provide me with a grand child to replace (?) the one I wouldn't get to see any more!
> 
> OK...rant over!  I promise to go back to being the understanding, supportive MIL that I have always been before, after all, there is a chance he might NOT get the job....after all, he is over qualified for it.  Is it wrong to pray for something ...bad?
> 
> Nini



Aww that sure is a tough position 

I wouldn't say it is "bad" to have these feelings, I can relate.  Although its not my DD, my sister has a long term BF that just annoys me to no end.  The other day I asked her if she was going to Mom's on Sunday for Christmas with her and she says she isn't sure.  Before she managed to finish her sentence, he steps in and says, "No, we will not be going there." 

I can go on with my own little rant there... but to make a long rant short and sweet... they often blow off our family to go with_ his _friends and sometimes _his_ family.

Oh.. and just to add good measure on my feelings towards him... she is only allowed to talk on the phone (usually when we call it goes to voice mail) when he is home and she had to walk to school the other day... and its HER car!

Ok... I know everything isn't the same... but as far as feeling like losing a family member... it is similar.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were wearing backpacks because they wanted to take their toys with them when we went out to eat Christmas dinner at a Chinese place (not my idea- I'd rather stay home).
> 
> Here's 2 more because it's been so long since I posted any pictures. They're wearing their new jammies on Christmas Eve:



Precious pictures Heather Sue, they look like very happy campers.  Tell your daughter I LOVE the cheetah skirt!  Very appropriate attire for a cheetah!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

syncsk8mom said:


> Help!!! I need some advise....my hubbie bought me the Singer Futura CE-250 for Christmas and I am not sure that I can do or buy any Disney design on this machine...does anyone know??  also, I have seen some lovely designs by other designers....can I buy those and use them on this machine??  I don't know anything about this machine and it wasn't the one I really wanted, but I don't want to hurt hubbies feelings if I can make this work for my needs.
> 
> Thanks!!



I don't think you'll be able to buy the "licensed" Disney embroidery design cards for a Singer (I'm pretty sure only Brother's take those).  HOWEVER, you should be able to use designs from Heather Sue, you'd just need to find out which format you need.  I would guess that would be listed in your machine's manual or maybe Heather Sue would know 

Congrats on the new machine!!  Happy stitchin'!


----------



## tvgirlmin

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.



Love your fishy set - too cute!!!!  And your daughter seems to love it - the true test!  

Finished an Ariel a-line for Emmy yesterday (pics coming soon) - she thanked me by promptly peeing by the front door!  

Oh, the joys of potty training...


----------



## Adi12982

Diz-Mommy said:


> I don't think you'll be able to buy the "licensed" Disney embroidery design cards for a Singer (I'm pretty sure only Brother's take those).  HOWEVER, you should be able to use designs from Heather Sue, you'd just need to find out which format you need.  I would guess that would be listed in your machine's manual or maybe Heather Sue would know
> 
> Congrats on the new machine!!  Happy stitchin'!





syncsk8mom said:


> Help!!! I need some advise....my hubbie bought me the Singer Futura CE-250 for Christmas and I am not sure that I can do or buy any Disney design on this machine...does anyone know??  also, I have seen some lovely designs by other designers....can I buy those and use them on this machine??  I don't know anything about this machine and it wasn't the one I really wanted, but I don't want to hurt hubbies feelings if I can make this work for my needs.
> 
> Thanks!!



I have a Futura (CE-350).  You can download designs for it - heathersues are the BEST, you can find some good ones also on stitch on time and ebay.  I am pretty sure that all Futura's can read ANY format, so try a few different ones and see which stitch out best on your machine (I generally buy PES or HUS).  HTH!  Ask any questions you may have a few of us have Futuras on here


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.


Sorry for all the problems you had making this outfit but it is just too cute.  I also don't go over the top on outfits since the boys won't wear over the top.  I do like it.


----------



## minnie2

VBAndrea said:


> We've been back for two weeks now, but with the holidays I haven't had a chance to post.  I'm just periodically going to do a brief day by day trip report.
> 
> Overall we had a good time.  DS detested any character interaction, hence no pics of him with characters.  Saw very few customs and the only ones I ever did see were all Minnie Dot -- saw approximately one per day.
> 
> Arrival Day we went to dinner at Park Fare in the evening.  I did not make DS a custom.  DD had a Tremaines Vida.  Here are front and back photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LT was the first to our table and adored Alexa's dress and immediately took her from the table to meet the stepsister's.  Idiot me had the camcorder in standby rather than record, so I missed it all on tape.  They all squealed with delight and gave Alexa oodles of attention.  Anastasia even commented on her beautiful her eyelashes looked on the dress!  Both Stepsisters perused Alexa's autograph book as well.  Everyone in our dining area had all eyes on Alexa b/c she by far got the most attention.
> 
> Here are some hopefully smaller photos of her in the dress with the characters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next post will be our first day at the parks.


Love al your outfits and your mini TR!!!!  Your kids are adorable!!!!!!


HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were wearing backpacks because they wanted to take their toys with them when we went out to eat Christmas dinner at a Chinese place (not my idea- I'd rather stay home).
> 
> Here's 2 more because it's been so long since I posted any pictures. They're wearing their new jammies on Christmas Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY Tessa GREAT job on the skirt!!!!  That picture of her hugging you is so great!!!!!
> Love the outfits!
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my DD's 2nd birthday.  We had family over for lunch yesterday - I wanted to do a full-scale party with invitations, friends, games, favors, etc but I just couldn't get my act together.  And I'm really glad I didn't stress myself out trying to pull it together!  We had so much fun with the family!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Megan's Disney party
> 
> The gift table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in this picture there's a stuffed dog missing from behind Minnie - DD found it right away, took it off the table and carried it around saying "My Dog" all day)
> 
> Trying to get Megan to pose in front of the table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't interested in the cake, but really did like the icing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since she wouldn't wear the birthday hat I made, her Uncle Matt tried it on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! It looks like she had a great bday!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan wanted to show off the fish buttons she picked out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too much? I have looked at it so much that I can't decide but it's definitely more whimsical than I am used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOO I love this!  You know how much I LOVE patchwork skirts!  Megan is so darn cute!!!!
> My next patchwork is going t be a Sisboom one!!!  I thik I may add rick rack and stuff too!
> 
> 
> 
> syncsk8mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! I need some advise....my hubbie bought me the Singer Futura CE-250 for Christmas and I am not sure that I can do or buy any Disney design on this machine...does anyone know??  also, I have seen some lovely designs by other designers....can I buy those and use them on this machine??  I don't know anything about this machine and it wasn't the one I really wanted, but I don't want to hurt hubbies feelings if I can make this work for my needs.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have that one but I am sure you can do Disney designs.  I believe Jeanne(Jham) has that one and she gets some from HeatherSue.  Honestly Heathers are the BEST ones out there!!!!!
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get to birthday pictures so I figured I would start with a few Christmas. Here is Dallas Christmas Eve right before bed with his lego village under the tree. You can't see much since the train is in the way. I also didn't fix the tree lot properly this year. I was just plain lazy when it came to decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with his new penguin! I figured I must post a penguin picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now regret not buying the matching sweater, hat and gloves for him!
> 
> And I think he was most excited over this recorder for $2.50. It got the most reaction when unwrapping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting the others in photobucket. It is so slow with my new camera!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Look at Dallas!
> Funny how he loved his recorder so much!  Nik has to learn it for school and man am I cursing the Music teacher!  You are a brave mommy actually giving one as a gift!
> Kyle is still trying to convince us he needs a drum set.  He has been asking for 3 yrs and we keep telling him when he is 10 but I am thinking more like when he moves out!  Though we may break down and get him a small drum machine with a volume control.
> Can't wait to see the bday pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?
> 
> Found out last night that DSIL has put in an application for a new job...out of state!  His claims that it is away from all family members fall on deaf ears here...it is only 30 minutes from his family, and 4 hours away from me!  Hubby said it is a back lash from my trying to not be involved in a day to day way with the grown and married kids.  I see them almost as much as his side!
> We haven't had them for Thanksgiving or Christmas since they have been dating...now that they are starting to think about having kids, they are moving closer to "THEM".
> 
> I pretty much did not respond as they thought I would.  I was a bit selfish and made some un-nice comments.  I said I expect to have them for Christmas from now on...only to be told if I wanted to see them for Christmas I would have to visit THEM...since once they have kids they will spend all Christmases at HOME!
> 
> Their bright idea was for me to move to their new state!  Of course they promised to provide me with a grand child to replace (?) the one I wouldn't get to see any more!
> 
> OK...rant over!  I promise to go back to being the understanding, supportive MIL that I have always been before, after all, there is a chance he might NOT get the job....after all, he is over qualified for it.  Is it wrong to pray for something ...bad?
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you thought about talking to them  about how much it hurts you the thought of them moving?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Lucky me I was just DX'd with pneumonia and NOW I have all these creative ideas and don't feel well enough to make anything!
> Then I finally can go get a serger I have been wanting for awhile and am too sick to go get it!
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> Third, my sister-in-law who had been a nun for the past 30 years has come home for good! I'm so excited for her! This is the first time I've ever seen her hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is just so neat that you got to see and I am sure the Church will miss her.





HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what she did on Christmas morning when she saw her new sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer in his Zhu Zhu pets shirt I appliqued for him.  He loved it, even though they don't have any Zhu Zhu pets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the kids in their Zhu Zhu pets shirts:


How sweet that she got a sewing machine and made a skirt already.  Love the shirts and still just happy to have a boy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

syncsk8mom said:


> Help!!! I need some advise....my hubbie bought me the Singer Futura CE-250 for Christmas and I am not sure that I can do or buy any Disney design on this machine...does anyone know??  also, I have seen some lovely designs by other designers....can I buy those and use them on this machine??  I don't know anything about this machine and it wasn't the one I really wanted, but I don't want to hurt hubbies feelings if I can make this work for my needs.
> 
> Thanks!!


I also like Digital by design for some hard to get digitized characters.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I am trying to get to birthday pictures so I figured I would start with a few Christmas. Here is Dallas Christmas Eve right before bed with his lego village under the tree. You can't see much since the train is in the way. I also didn't fix the tree lot properly this year. I was just plain lazy when it came to decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture with his new penguin! I figured I must post a penguin picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now regret not buying the matching sweater, hat and gloves for him!
> 
> And I think he was most excited over this recorder for $2.50. It got the most reaction when unwrapping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting the others in photobucket. It is so slow with my new camera!


He looks so cute with jammies and a stuffed penguin.  New Camera??  What kind did you get?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> It's so funny how different people like different outfits.    I'll try to post more today.



This made me think of a dress I made for my oldest when she was 2.  It was my first attempt at a different style of smocked dress.  I hated it, but she liked it and asked to wear it to church often, and got so many compliments it surprised me.  I didn't even save it as an heirloom dress, it got passed on as soon as she outgrew it!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

HeatherSue-- My Samuel has those same Buzz Lightyear pajamas.  He wears them as often as he can.  They are his favorites.  I hope Sawyer gets as much fun out of them as Samuel does!


----------



## woodkins

To continue the trend of loud and annoying musical gifts...my brother (who has no kids  ) gave my 7 yr old dd a real guitar for Christmas. So now we have the microphone, keyboard & guitar setup in the middle of our living room (she told me it is the best stage area  )

It truly is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## lori123

Ok ladies - I received a Disney Brother innov-is 900D sewing/embroidery machine for Christmas - tell me all I need to know!!  I am so overwhelmed!!  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lori123 said:


> Ok ladies - I received a Disney Brother innov-is 900D sewing/embroidery machine for Christmas - tell me all I need to know!!  I am so overwhelmed!!  Any help is appreciated!


Lori,
I am not familiar with your machine so I looked it up.  It is a good solid machine that will do what you want.  It has 135 Disney preloaded designs and it also sews.

Read the manual first and follow along with your machine.  It helps and then keep it handy when for when you have a question.  

Learn how to hoop. It is harder than it seems it should be and it is critical for good stitching.  Use the right stabilizer for the project.  I use water solvy on top of robes and towels and sticky under.  I use med. weight tear away on most everything else.

Get good thread!  I have a few spools that are just not good quality and it causes thread breakage.  

I hope you enjoy your new machine and post pictures!


----------



## minnie2

lori123 said:


> Ok ladies - I received a Disney Brother innov-is 900D sewing/embroidery machine for Christmas - tell me all I need to know!!  I am so overwhelmed!!  Any help is appreciated!


I have this machine and LOVE it ! It sews beautiful and the designs are great as well as designs are easy to transfer from your computer to the machine.

If you ask specific questions I will be more then happy to try to answer them.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?
> 
> Found out last night that DSIL has put in an application for a new job...out of state!  His claims that it is away from all family members fall on deaf ears here...it is only 30 minutes from his family, and 4 hours away from me!  Hubby said it is a back lash from my trying to not be involved in a day to day way with the grown and married kids.  I see them almost as much as his side!
> We haven't had them for Thanksgiving or Christmas since they have been dating...now that they are starting to think about having kids, they are moving closer to "THEM".
> 
> I pretty much did not respond as they thought I would.  I was a bit selfish and made some un-nice comments.  I said I expect to have them for Christmas from now on...only to be told if I wanted to see them for Christmas I would have to visit THEM...since once they have kids they will spend all Christmases at HOME!
> 
> Their bright idea was for me to move to their new state!  Of course they promised to provide me with a grand child to replace (?) the one I wouldn't get to see any more!
> 
> OK...rant over!  I promise to go back to being the understanding, supportive MIL that I have always been before, after all, there is a chance he might NOT get the job....after all, he is over qualified for it.  Is it wrong to pray for something ...bad?
> 
> Nini


Oh, I'm sorry; I certainly hope they're able to stay close to you.


lori123 said:


> Ok ladies - I received a Disney Brother innov-is 900D sewing/embroidery machine for Christmas - tell me all I need to know!!  I am so overwhelmed!!  Any help is appreciated!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

AlternateEgo said:


> she is only allowed to talk on the phone (usually when we call it goes to voice mail) when he is home.


That is really scary!  So sorry for you.



minnie2 said:


> Well Lucky me I was just DX'd with pneumonia and NOW I have all these creative ideas and don't feel well enough to make anything!


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## AlternateEgo

I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May 

This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years 

Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's. 

So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?

The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?  

What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?


----------



## lori123

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori,
> I am not familiar with your machine so I looked it up.  It is a good solid machine that will do what you want.  It has 135 Disney preloaded designs and it also sews.
> 
> Read the manual first and follow along with your machine.  It helps and then keep it handy when for when you have a question.
> 
> Learn how to hoop. It is harder than it seems it should be and it is critical for good stitching.  Use the right stabilizer for the project.  I use water solvy on top of robes and towels and sticky under.  I use med. weight tear away on most everything else.
> 
> Get good thread!  I have a few spools that are just not good quality and it causes thread breakage.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new machine and post pictures!



Thanks for looking it up for me!  I have such a hard time with change - and learning new things - I am so stuck in my ways and was content sewing on my 1950's singer LOL! 



minnie2 said:


> I have this machine and LOVE it ! It sews beautiful and the designs are great as well as designs are easy to transfer from your computer to the machine.
> 
> If you ask specific questions I will be more then happy to try to answer them.


Thanks!!  I will keep that in mind.  So far i have learned to sew on it - threading, regular stitching, buttonholes, etc - but I haven't even attempted an embroidery design.....



ireland_nicole said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

AlternateEgo said:


> I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May
> 
> This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years
> 
> Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's.
> 
> So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?
> 
> The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?
> 
> What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?



Wash everything!!!  I use dreft for baby stuff and no fabric softener.  For flannel, wash it at least twice (I know teresa has had to wash 3 times in the past.)  It's a pain to do, but a lot less heartache than it shrinking after you make something with it! Enjoy your gift making!


----------



## AlternateEgo

ireland_nicole said:


> Wash everything!!!  I use dreft for baby stuff and no fabric softener.  For flannel, wash it at least twice (I know teresa has had to wash 3 times in the past.)  It's a pain to do, but a lot less heartache than it shrinking after you make something with it! Enjoy your gift making!



Thank you for your quick response!

Has anyone used flannel sheets to make blankets?  I'm curious if they would be cheaper when they go on clearance than buying from fabric store.

Any other types of fabric that would make good blankets?  When my girls were babies, I really loved the Carter blankets, but can't seem to figure where I would buy that kind of material.  I feel silly thinking I need a pattern to make a blanket, maybe I can find a free tutorial


----------



## Stephres

AlternateEgo said:


> I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May
> 
> This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years
> 
> Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's.
> 
> So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?
> 
> The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?
> 
> What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?



Congratulations! Definitely wash the flannel! Have fun making baby things! I don't sell any more (well, really never sold a lot); I make things for my daughter and her friends and family and gives when I have a chance.


----------



## NiniMorris

AlternateEgo said:


> I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May
> 
> This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years
> 
> Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's.
> 
> So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?
> 
> The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?
> 
> What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?



First of all... Congratulations!  Second, when a baby is concerned...always wash everything first.  I have never used flannel without washing at least once.  If the dryer has a lot of lint in it after the dry cycle, I wash again, and continue until the flannel stops ... 'shedding'.  That is the best way I know of to keep it from shrinking more!

As far as what else to make...how about diaper covers, cloth diapers.  Or for that one of a kind gift...a quilt!

Nini


----------



## jham

I really miss this thread!  Okay, the disboards in general.  I got lazy for a while but hopefully I'm back!  Just the last 2 pages I tried to catch up on made me realize how much I miss hanging out here!  Add me to the Futura owners.  Mine reads most formats and have never had a problem with a design I've bought online.  The only issue w/the Futura is you have to shrink your designs a little because the hoop is not quite 5x7.  I have a "new" computer so I need to get my photos over here.  I don't think I've posted photos of anything I've made since my October trip!


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> He looks so cute with jammies and a stuffed penguin.  New Camera??  What kind did you get?



Thanks! I got a Canon XTi. I got it back in October but it really was a Christmas present, even though we don't buy gifts for each other! 



teresajoy said:


> I like his penguin pajamas and his penguin! I hope he's having fun with the recorder!  Arminda knows two songs on hers. It gets a bit monotonous!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.)WENDY!!! I didn't know you were evil!!
> 2.)YAY!!! I'm just so excited about this!!!



Wendy, evil, never! LOL! especially after reading the aunt who loves to buy instruments! 



billwendy said:


> Megan - I LOVE your fishy outfit!!!
> 
> Dallas - that recorder looks so cool!! Make sure you practice loud and clear every day for your parents!!!
> 
> Yes - Daniel is going on a MAW trip - I just got info from his parents and am filling out the form! Looks like the trip is being planned for the beginning of March after his LAST CHEMO TREATMENT!!!!
> 
> Love the trip customs!! I think I love the blue Mickey/Minnie the most too!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the girls dresses that green material in the top was a BEAR to work with!!!



I LOVED the dresses you made! Where did you get the snowflake designs? I think they look like exactly what I am looking for!

You are so funny about the recorder!

I am also excited about Daniel's Wish Trip!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Mwaaaahhhaaaahhhhaaaaahhaaaa!! Im the aunt who loves to give instruments to the kids!! Just the other day I gave them all harmonica's!!!!
> 
> Im so happy you are excited -we are too!! It will be a big CELEBRATION for him! And, he has 2 sisters - one is girlie girlie girl and and is only 2!!!



I got the form last night! It took me a minute to figure out it was an attachment! 
My kids had an uncle that liked to give them instruments. They got guitars and keyboards, and some other things as I recall! They had a lot of fun with them!


ireland_nicole said:


> Wash everything!!!  I use dreft for baby stuff and no fabric softener.  For flannel, wash it at least twice (I know teresa has had to wash 3 times in the past.)  It's a pain to do, but a lot less heartache than it shrinking after you make something with it! Enjoy your gift making!


You remembered that!  Even after I washed them 3 times, I made my pants and they have shrunk up! 


AlternateEgo said:


> I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May
> 
> This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years
> 
> Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's.
> 
> So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?
> 
> The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?
> 
> What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?


Congratrulations!!! How exciting! 

Definitely pre-wash. I did once have a customer accuse me of selling her a used item just because the fabric was prewashed. It still looked new, but didn't have the crispness of a new fabric. I had to explain it to her and then she was ok. 



AlternateEgo said:


> Thank you for your quick response!
> 
> Has anyone used flannel sheets to make blankets?  I'm curious if they would be cheaper when they go on clearance than buying from fabric store.
> 
> Any other types of fabric that would make good blankets?  When my girls were babies, I really loved the Carter blankets, but can't seem to figure where I would buy that kind of material.  I feel silly thinking I need a pattern to make a blanket, maybe I can find a free tutorial



You could use flannel sheets. Some sheets are a little thin, so you might want to feel them first. But, if you are just making blankets and burp cloths, that won't make such a big difference I guess. 



jham said:


> I really miss this thread!  Okay, the disboards in general.  I got lazy for a while but hopefully I'm back!  Just the last 2 pages I tried to catch up on made me realize how much I miss hanging out here!  Add me to the Futura owners.  Mine reads most formats and have never had a problem with a design I've bought online.  The only issue w/the Futura is you have to shrink your designs a little because the hoop is not quite 5x7.  I have a "new" computer so I need to get my photos over here.  I don't think I've posted photos of anything I've made since my October trip!


I was missing it too! Sometimes I forget how fun this thread is!



jessica52877 said:


> I am also excited about Daniel's Wish Trip!


Arminda saw Dallas's pictures and wanted you to know that he looks like he's about 9 years old in them! And, she said she likes his hair like that.


----------



## NiniMorris

No reason for this random post...except I am bored!

OK, we have 410 days until we leave for Disney.  I have about 20 dresses to make for the 10 day trip...for each girl.  My problem is, how in the world do I know what size my 2 year old grand daughter is going to be wearing in a little over a year!!!?  I mean, I have 13 months to make about 40 dresses...in order to actually get this done I have to start like...yesterday!

My older daughter is 9 and grows a bit slower, so she will actually be easier to decide on.  A long size 10 will take care of any extra height she might get,  and she plans on wearing leggings underneath anyway.

Does anyone have an idea of a way to stop a 2 year old from growing?  It would be so much easier to go ahead and use the size she is now to make her dresses...I know I could probably make all DD9's now and then work on grand daughters when the time gets closer...but I really like working on one design at a time.  Keeps me focused. (something I really need!)

OK...enough of the randomness...I'll go back to drooling over websites of fabric!


Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> Second, I got a new (used) American Girl doll for myself the other day! I have been wanting Felicity, since she reminds me of Lydia with the green eyes and red hair. A lady on an AGboard I lurk on was selling her at a very good price. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got the American Girl doll hair kit on Friday, so I used the culers in it and curled her hair to look more like Lydia's after Corey took these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to add a fourth in here, since I've really been missing the idle chit chat we sometimes have on here, the roads are NASTY tonight! It took me almost an hour to drive home from my Mom's house (I dropped her off after the wedding shower) tonight. It usually takes me about 25 minutes! The drive to my Mom's from the  shower was really frightening. I was on the highway, but I couldn't even see the lines on the road. It was very slippery too. My Dad took Corey to a movie and out to eat while we were at the shower. They weren't home when I dropped Mom off, and I didn't want to risk waiting and having the roads get worse, so I asked Mom to keep him overnight. So, there that's the story day. Well, part of it at least!




I was on the roads the other night too driving home from Tecumseh (on the 26th) and the roads were super scary!  I was a nervous wreck by the time I got home!!!!  Glad to hear you made it home safely!



teresajoy said:


> I thought Arminda did a pretty good job on that hair do too! The girls got a DVD of different styles and they have been having fun trying them out. They each got the hairstyle kit ($5 each on Cyber Monday)and they are sharing the salon chair ($19.99 from Target) and the DVD ($4 on Cyber Monday).
> I really love these dolls! We have been having so much fun playing with them!
> 
> It's cold here, but it sounds like it is almost as cold there! It's 23 here right now.



My girls got the hair care kits for AG too and the dvd and the target salon chair.  They've been having fun too!  Great deals!



HeatherSue said:


> Here is the skirt that Tessa made on her new machine!  Yes, it's a little redundant- cheetah print skirt for her cheetah.   She LOVES her sewing machine and it seems to work really well!



Good job Tessa!  
LOVE sawyer's pj's!!!
I got the singer futura ce-150 for christmas.  Have your customers complained about this machine at all?  I am trying to decide if I should keep it.  Any advice?  



jham said:


> I really miss this thread!  Okay, the disboards in general.  I got lazy for a while but hopefully I'm back!  Just the last 2 pages I tried to catch up on made me realize how much I miss hanging out here!  Add me to the Futura owners.  Mine reads most formats and have never had a problem with a design I've bought online.  The only issue w/the Futura is you have to shrink your designs a little because the hoop is not quite 5x7.  I have a "new" computer so I need to get my photos over here.  I don't think I've posted photos of anything I've made since my October trip!



How in the world do you shrink the designs?!  



teresajoy said:


> Definitely pre-wash. I did once have a customer accuse me of selling her a used item just because the fabric was prewashed. It still looked new, but didn't have the crispness of a new fabric. I had to explain it to her and then she was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> You could use flannel sheets. Some sheets are a little thin, so you might want to feel them first. But, if you are just making blankets and burp cloths, that won't make such a big difference I guess.
> 
> 
> I was missing it too! Sometimes I forget how fun this thread is!
> 
> 
> Arminda saw Dallas's pictures and wanted you to know that he looks like he's about 9 years old in them! And, she said she likes his hair like that.



I followed the advice and washed my flannel 3 times too!  And I agree...I love this thread and talk to my DH about you guys all of the time...all good things of course.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> No reason for this random post...except I am bored!
> 
> OK, we have 410 days until we leave for Disney.  I have about 20 dresses to make for the 10 day trip...for each girl.  My problem is, how in the world do I know what size my 2 year old grand daughter is going to be wearing in a little over a year!!!?  I mean, I have 13 months to make about 40 dresses...in order to actually get this done I have to start like...yesterday!
> 
> My older daughter is 9 and grows a bit slower, so she will actually be easier to decide on.  A long size 10 will take care of any extra height she might get,  and she plans on wearing leggings underneath anyway.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of a way to stop a 2 year old from growing?  It would be so much easier to go ahead and use the size she is now to make her dresses...I know I could probably make all DD9's now and then work on grand daughters when the time gets closer...but I really like working on one design at a time.  Keeps me focused. (something I really need!)
> 
> OK...enough of the randomness...I'll go back to drooling over websites of fabric!
> 
> 
> Nini


I like randomness! 
What style are you going to make for your little grand daughter? The portrait peasant is very forgiving as far as size. Lydia has been able to wear her Wild Minnie dress for a few years now. I've also had good luck with the Simply Sweet lasting more than a year too. Lydia wore her Marie dress for two trips, I had to add a ruffle on it the last time though.  If you make the dresses a little big, you can always add a sash to cinch them in a bit. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was on the roads the other night too driving home from Tecumseh (on the 26th) and the roads were super scary!  I was a nervous wreck by the time I got home!!!!  Glad to hear you made it home safely!
> 
> 
> 
> My girls got the hair care kits for AG too and the dvd and the target salon chair.  They've been having fun too!  Great deals!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job Tessa!
> LOVE sawyer's pj's!!!
> I got the singer futura ce-150 for christmas.  Have your customers complained about this machine at all?  I am trying to decide if I should keep it.  Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world do you shrink the designs?!
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the advice and washed my flannel 3 times too!  And I agree...I love this thread and talk to my DH about you guys all of the time...all good things of course.



That's neat your girls got the same presents! Arminda and Lydia (and me too!) have been having lots of fun with them! I curled my Felicity's hair with the curlers and she looks so cute! 

The roads were AWFUL the other night, weren't they! I'm glad you made it home too! I had a horrible back ache and my hands hurt by the time I got home. I was so tense! 

I am pretty sure Heather has said that the Futura is one that a lot of her customers have problems with.  Or, if there is a problem, they are usually using that machine. 

Heather and I often just sit around talking about all our friends from this thread! Mom has come to accept it! I tell my husband about you guys too, and the kids just assume if I'm talking about someone, they are a Diser!


----------



## ibesue

I am another one who really misses chatting with you guys!!  I got so busy, then so sad....  Nini, your post is exactly what is going on in my life that has made me so sad and not wanting to chat!

I understand completely.  My youngest daughter and her family will be moving to Japan at the end of Feb.  I hoped so many times that the orders would NOT go through.  But it looks like everything is in order and they will be going to Japan for 3 years.    I found out for sure they were going at the beginning of Nov.  It has been hard for me to think we might not see them again for the 3 years.  I am really much better now, don't cry much anymore!   And now I am thinking that a couple of trips for fabric might be in order!!

Okay, enough of my misery!  Nini, I hope things work out for you!


NiniMorris said:


> OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?
> 
> Found out last night that DSIL has put in an application for a new job...out of state!  His claims that it is away from all family members fall on deaf ears here...it is only 30 minutes from his family, and 4 hours away from me!  Hubby said it is a back lash from my trying to not be involved in a day to day way with the grown and married kids.  I see them almost as much as his side!
> We haven't had them for Thanksgiving or Christmas since they have been dating...now that they are starting to think about having kids, they are moving closer to "THEM".
> 
> I pretty much did not respond as they thought I would.  I was a bit selfish and made some un-nice comments.  I said I expect to have them for Christmas from now on...only to be told if I wanted to see them for Christmas I would have to visit THEM...since once they have kids they will spend all Christmases at HOME!
> 
> Their bright idea was for me to move to their new state!  Of course they promised to provide me with a grand child to replace (?) the one I wouldn't get to see any more!
> 
> OK...rant over!  I promise to go back to being the understanding, supportive MIL that I have always been before, after all, there is a chance he might NOT get the job....after all, he is over qualified for it.  Is it wrong to pray for something ...bad?
> 
> Nini



Okay, everything has been so cute!!!  Congrats to everyone who got a new machine for christmas!!

We had a great Christmas.  The weekend before, we went to see 3 of my grandgirls in Vegas!  We went looking at lights and just spent some fun time together!  Christmas Eve, we went to the American Girl Place and bought Chrissy and bitty baby for Miss Kadie & Miss Molly!  While we were there, I called my daughter to tell her that they actually had Chrissy in the store.  She said YES get her!  At the same time, Kadie was saying, mom, I need to talk to you now.  Tell Nana, I want Kit......  Hmmm, we already bought Chrissy.  Yeah, she looked like she would cry when it wasn't Kit.  I felt so bad for her, but she had changed her mind daily on which doll she wanted and she knew her Nana would get the right doll.    She seems okay now with Chrissy.  Molly was so happy with her bitty baby and now Kadie doesn't have to share her baby any more.  

New Years Eve is coming, I am hoping to go work on a float for the Rose Parade tomorrow!  Its nice to live near the Rose Parade!   

Now for the really exciting part!!  I need to find a ticker as we are thinking of Tokyo Disney for July, 2011!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

WOW!  It feels like forever since I've been on Dis.  I did a craft show at the beginning of December, so I spent most of November it feels like making things for it & then I realized that I had 2 weeks to get everything made for Christmas.  And I do mean everything.  I think I bought 4 presents this year & made everything else for both my family & dh's & the kids.   I think I'm glad Christmas is over this year.  It was necessary though if I wanted my angels to get anything for Christmas.  DH lost his job again & while it was bad last year, this time it's worse since we are digging out from the last time.

Anyway, everyone's stuff looks great.  I loved getting to see all the Christmas pics & the park pics.  Mom is refusing to let us back out of our trip in March even though it means she's going to end up having to pay for almost all of it.  I feel bad, but she won't let me cancel.   my mommy.

I don't have very many pics uploaded yet, but I do have a few.

Santa brought the girls pettis this year!  I think I'm more excited about that than they are. And I finally got their princess patchwork skirts finished.  I was planning to make these for our trip in 2007, but didn't have time to get them finished.  I cut out the squares last year for Christmas, but ran out of time.  They're done now, but I think I'm going to need to add an extra row.    Apparently, the girls thought they should grow this year.






The week before Christmas (when I was SURE there was no way I would get everything finished in time), dd3 asked Santa for a pink doll with a rainbow shirt & rainbow pants.  It was killing me.  I wanted to make that doll so bad I could taste it.  I was up until 11:30-12 most nights as it was trying to finish things (and then getting up to be at work at 8:30), but I couldn't stop thinking about making that doll.  My fil always takes the girls out Christmas Eve to shop (yes, he's crazy) so I was able to finish their presents while they were gone & then the last of the aprons for the grandmothers & I started the doll.  I ended up having to finish it after the girls were in bed, but it got finished & she's slept with it every night since so I'm really glad I got it finished.






I hope I can get some more pics taken & up in a few days.  My machine & I would like to take a break now.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Heather and I often just sit around talking about all our friends from this thread! Mom has come to accept it! I tell my husband about you guys too, and the kids just assume if I'm talking about someone, they are a Diser!



I need to print this to show my family because they think I'm weird because I do this all the time!Some of my friends I've never met IRL, but talk to them on a daily basis for the past 12 years!  In fact, the first time I met one of them it was at MK, 10 years ago when to do such a thing was really odd.  I figured if they were wacked or something, it was an easy place to lose them in the crowd. We've met many times since, she and her family were ok!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


>


Love it! I think it is very boutique chic looking. The buttons and embellishments are great.


jessica52877 said:


>


What a handsome little boy you have there. Love the penguin with his penguin pjs.


billwendy said:


> Yes - Daniel is going on a MAW trip - I just got info from his parents and am filling out the form! Looks like the trip is being planned for the beginning of March after his LAST CHEMO TREATMENT!!!!


That is awesome!!!



NiniMorris said:


> OK... can't rant in public...I try really, really hard not to be one of 'those' mother in law types...KWIM?


This is a struggle in my family too. My hubby and I probably won't ever buy a house because he wants to live in Texas and I want to live in Louisiana. His parents live 7.5 hours away. We started off living there, and ended up moving here. I'm very attached to my parents, and we really didn't see his much when we lived there and now too of course. Thats what I get for meeting a guy online instead of locally. 



woodkins said:


> To continue the trend of loud and annoying musical gifts...my brother (who has no kids  ) gave my 7 yr old dd a real guitar for Christmas. So now we have the microphone, keyboard & guitar setup in the middle of our living room (she told me it is the best stage area  )
> 
> It truly is the gift that keeps on giving.


Hehe.. My DD4 plays her instruments all day long. I think it drives everyone crazy except for me. We just got her a violin for her birthday. Hannah has been having a regular guitar since I play. I think the keyboard is her favorite, and it is the only one that I find annoying. It plays animal noises and drums. 


lori123 said:


> Ok ladies - I received a Disney Brother innov-is 900D sewing/embroidery machine for Christmas - tell me all I need to know!!  I am so overwhelmed!!  Any help is appreciated!


Congrats! It is a Brother, and I think they are all pretty easy. Best advice I can give is read the manual.



AlternateEgo said:


> I just found out my littlest sister is going to be having a baby *BOY* in May
> 
> This is the first boy in our family in... 23 years
> 
> Although I was hoping I would be able to make all sorts of cute baby girl customs... I realize I have enough girlie things to make for my DD's.
> 
> So... I am planning to make receiving blankets, burp cloths, changing pad, and a diaper bag.  Any other ideas?
> 
> The most important question I need to ask is, do I prewash the fabric?  I am thinking mainly for the receiving blankets... if I use flannel, does it need to be washed and dried a couple of times and do I used dreft?
> 
> What do most of you, who sell on etsy or make gifts use?


I just bought some "flurr" to make *baby gifts*. http://www.baumtextile.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?Category=38
I'm not sure what it is yet. I just know alot of ladies around here make baby gifts with it. I'm hoping it is less messy than minky. Minky is lovely for baby gifts though. It is oh so soft, and babies love it. You can back it with something silky. http://minkydelight.com/ <3 minky! I like the minky from minky delight because it is the good stuff and not the cheap stuff. Prewash EVERYTHING!
I need to work on baby boy gifts too. Definitely not as fun as pink girlie gifts imo. 




ibesue said:


> We had a great Christmas.  The weekend before, we went to see 3 of my grandgirls in Vegas!  We went looking at lights and just spent some fun time together!  Christmas Eve, we went to the American Girl Place and bought Chrissy and bitty baby for Miss Kadie & Miss Molly!  While we were there, I called my daughter to tell her that they actually had Chrissy in the store.  She said YES get her!  At the same time, Kadie was saying, mom, I need to talk to you now.  Tell Nana, I want Kit......  Hmmm, we already bought Chrissy.  Yeah, she looked like she would cry when it wasn't Kit.  I felt so bad for her, but she had changed her mind daily on which doll she wanted and she knew her Nana would get the right doll.    She seems okay now with Chrissy.  Molly was so happy with her bitty baby and now Kadie doesn't have to share her baby any more.
> 
> New Years Eve is coming, I am hoping to go work on a float for the Rose Parade tomorrow!  Its nice to live near the Rose Parade!
> 
> Now for the really exciting part!!  I need to find a ticker as we are thinking of Tokyo Disney for July, 2011!!!


 Exciting about the trip. That is great that you'll have that to look forward to once they move. We are in American girl bliss right now too. Bitty twins and bitty baby. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I hope I can get some more pics taken & up in a few days.  My machine & I would like to take a break now.


Love the petti pic! She will probalby like wearing them more once she goes out in public in one. That was the case for my DD. She wants to wear them all the time because everyone compliments her.. lol


Lost my previous multi quotes, and I am feeling lousy. I get to get off the medication I am on in February/March, and am sooo looking forward to it!


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> I finally finished something! It took me a whole week and I was really working on it every day, had so many problems. I bought a charm pack and some of the squares went missing after a playdate (they were pretending to sew). Then my serger ran out of thread and that was an experience in itself. I wanted to put three little fish down the side of the shirt but the princess demanded one fish in the middle. Well, it's very twirly and I made it a skort so she can wear it to school so we are both happy!



I saw this on YCMT this morning - So cute!!  And I LOVE the fabric line you used!




jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! I got a Canon XTi. I got it back in October but it really was a Christmas present, even though we don't buy gifts for each other!



Hubby and I don't buy gifts for each other... but he broke that this year and got me a Janome 6600P.


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to print this to show my family because they think I'm weird because I do this all the time!Some of my friends I've never met IRL, but talk to them on a daily basis for the past 12 years!  In fact, the first time I met one of them it was at MK, 10 years ago when to do such a thing was really odd.  I figured if they were wacked or something, it was an easy place to lose them in the crowd. We've met many times since, she and her family were ok!


My hubby and I met online, so he is totally okay with my online friends. He and I both have friends that we met on IRC and online gaming. Now if i tell anyone else about any online friends they think I am nuts. Well they think I'm nuts that I met my husband online too though. I'm glad he understands at least.


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> No reason for this random post...except I am bored!
> 
> OK, we have 410 days until we leave for Disney.  I have about 20 dresses to make for the 10 day trip...for each girl.  My problem is, how in the world do I know what size my 2 year old grand daughter is going to be wearing in a little over a year!!!?  I mean, I have 13 months to make about 40 dresses...in order to actually get this done I have to start like...yesterday!
> 
> My older daughter is 9 and grows a bit slower, so she will actually be easier to decide on.  A long size 10 will take care of any extra height she might get,  and she plans on wearing leggings underneath anyway.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of a way to stop a 2 year old from growing?  It would be so much easier to go ahead and use the size she is now to make her dresses...I know I could probably make all DD9's now and then work on grand daughters when the time gets closer...but I really like working on one design at a time.  Keeps me focused. (something I really need!)
> 
> OK...enough of the randomness...I'll go back to drooling over websites of fabric!
> 
> 
> Nini



OK, deep breath... I love what Teresa said, and also wanted to say Vida's have a good lifespan, too; and you can add elastic under the arms of a simply sweet and go up a size, too.



ibesue said:


> I am another one who really misses chatting with you guys!!  I got so busy, then so sad....  Nini, your post is exactly what is going on in my life that has made me so sad and not wanting to chat!
> 
> I understand completely.  My youngest daughter and her family will be moving to Japan at the end of Feb.  I hoped so many times that the orders would NOT go through.  But it looks like everything is in order and they will be going to Japan for 3 years.    I found out for sure they were going at the beginning of Nov.  It has been hard for me to think we might not see them again for the 3 years.  I am really much better now, don't cry much anymore!   And now I am thinking that a couple of trips for fabric might be in order!!
> 
> Okay, enough of my misery!  Nini, I hope things work out for you!
> 
> 
> Okay, everything has been so cute!!!  Congrats to everyone who got a new machine for christmas!!
> 
> We had a great Christmas.  The weekend before, we went to see 3 of my grandgirls in Vegas!  We went looking at lights and just spent some fun time together!  Christmas Eve, we went to the American Girl Place and bought Chrissy and bitty baby for Miss Kadie & Miss Molly!  While we were there, I called my daughter to tell her that they actually had Chrissy in the store.  She said YES get her!  At the same time, Kadie was saying, mom, I need to talk to you now.  Tell Nana, I want Kit......  Hmmm, we already bought Chrissy.  Yeah, she looked like she would cry when it wasn't Kit.  I felt so bad for her, but she had changed her mind daily on which doll she wanted and she knew her Nana would get the right doll.    She seems okay now with Chrissy.  Molly was so happy with her bitty baby and now Kadie doesn't have to share her baby any more.
> 
> New Years Eve is coming, I am hoping to go work on a float for the Rose Parade tomorrow!  Its nice to live near the Rose Parade!
> 
> Now for the really exciting part!!  I need to find a ticker as we are thinking of Tokyo Disney for July, 2011!!!



As soon as I saw Japan, I thought- wow, that's going to be tough- but at least there's fab fabric and Tokyo Disney; I mean, if he has to be stationed somewhere, at least it's Japan, right?  Plus, they'll be together and he won't be deployed.  That's definitely a blessing, right?  I'm so sorry they'll be so far away, though.



100AcrePrincess said:


> WOW!  It feels like forever since I've been on Dis.  I did a craft show at the beginning of December, so I spent most of November it feels like making things for it & then I realized that I had 2 weeks to get everything made for Christmas.  And I do mean everything.  I think I bought 4 presents this year & made everything else for both my family & dh's & the kids.   I think I'm glad Christmas is over this year.  It was necessary though if I wanted my angels to get anything for Christmas.  DH lost his job again & while it was bad last year, this time it's worse since we are digging out from the last time.
> 
> Anyway, everyone's stuff looks great.  I loved getting to see all the Christmas pics & the park pics.  Mom is refusing to let us back out of our trip in March even though it means she's going to end up having to pay for almost all of it.  I feel bad, but she won't let me cancel.   my mommy.
> 
> I don't have very many pics uploaded yet, but I do have a few.
> 
> Santa brought the girls pettis this year!  I think I'm more excited about that than they are. And I finally got their princess patchwork skirts finished.  I was planning to make these for our trip in 2007, but didn't have time to get them finished.  I cut out the squares last year for Christmas, but ran out of time.  They're done now, but I think I'm going to need to add an extra row.    Apparently, the girls thought they should grow this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The week before Christmas (when I was SURE there was no way I would get everything finished in time), dd3 asked Santa for a pink doll with a rainbow shirt & rainbow pants.  It was killing me.  I wanted to make that doll so bad I could taste it.  I was up until 11:30-12 most nights as it was trying to finish things (and then getting up to be at work at 8:30), but I couldn't stop thinking about making that doll.  My fil always takes the girls out Christmas Eve to shop (yes, he's crazy) so I was able to finish their presents while they were gone & then the last of the aprons for the grandmothers & I started the doll.  I ended up having to finish it after the girls were in bed, but it got finished & she's slept with it every night since so I'm really glad I got it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get some more pics taken & up in a few days.  My machine & I would like to take a break now.



I'm so sorry about your DH's job, but you did an incredible job on everything- I'm amazed at the petti, the skirt is beautiful and the doll, oh the doll, she's just so precious!  Way to go, mom!


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> I am another one who really misses chatting with you guys!!  I got so busy, then so sad....  Nini, your post is exactly what is going on in my life that has made me so sad and not wanting to chat!
> 
> I understand completely.  My youngest daughter and her family will be moving to Japan at the end of Feb.  I hoped so many times that the orders would NOT go through.  But it looks like everything is in order and they will be going to Japan for 3 years.    I found out for sure they were going at the beginning of Nov.  It has been hard for me to think we might not see them again for the 3 years.  I am really much better now, don't cry much anymore!   And now I am thinking that a couple of trips for fabric might be in order!!
> 
> Okay, enough of my misery!  Nini, I hope things work out for you!
> 
> 
> Okay, everything has been so cute!!!  Congrats to everyone who got a new machine for christmas!!
> 
> We had a great Christmas.  The weekend before, we went to see 3 of my grandgirls in Vegas!  We went looking at lights and just spent some fun time together!  Christmas Eve, we went to the American Girl Place and bought Chrissy and bitty baby for Miss Kadie & Miss Molly!  While we were there, I called my daughter to tell her that they actually had Chrissy in the store.  She said YES get her!  At the same time, Kadie was saying, mom, I need to talk to you now.  Tell Nana, I want Kit......  Hmmm, we already bought Chrissy.  Yeah, she looked like she would cry when it wasn't Kit.  I felt so bad for her, but she had changed her mind daily on which doll she wanted and she knew her Nana would get the right doll.    She seems okay now with Chrissy.  Molly was so happy with her bitty baby and now Kadie doesn't have to share her baby any more.
> 
> New Years Eve is coming, I am hoping to go work on a float for the Rose Parade tomorrow!  Its nice to live near the Rose Parade!
> 
> Now for the really exciting part!!  I need to find a ticker as we are thinking of Tokyo Disney for July, 2011!!!


I'm so sorry they are moving so far away!  At least you have the fabric and Tokyo Disney to look forward too!

It sounds like you had fun at American Girl Doll Place!! Arminda's friend got Chrissa a few months ago, she is cute. Then, the other week she got Kit, who I just love!  (I _MAY_ have tried subtly talk her into Kit...  ) 




100AcrePrincess said:


> WOW!  It feels like forever since I've been on Dis.  I did a craft show at the beginning of December, so I spent most of November it feels like making things for it & then I realized that I had 2 weeks to get everything made for Christmas.  And I do mean everything.  I think I bought 4 presents this year & made everything else for both my family & dh's & the kids.   I think I'm glad Christmas is over this year.  It was necessary though if I wanted my angels to get anything for Christmas.  DH lost his job again & while it was bad last year, this time it's worse since we are digging out from the last time.
> 
> Anyway, everyone's stuff looks great.  I loved getting to see all the Christmas pics & the park pics.  Mom is refusing to let us back out of our trip in March even though it means she's going to end up having to pay for almost all of it.  I feel bad, but she won't let me cancel.   my mommy.
> 
> I don't have very many pics uploaded yet, but I do have a few.
> 
> Santa brought the girls pettis this year!  I think I'm more excited about that than they are. And I finally got their princess patchwork skirts finished.  I was planning to make these for our trip in 2007, but didn't have time to get them finished.  I cut out the squares last year for Christmas, but ran out of time.  They're done now, but I think I'm going to need to add an extra row.    Apparently, the girls thought they should grow this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The week before Christmas (when I was SURE there was no way I would get everything finished in time), dd3 asked Santa for a pink doll with a rainbow shirt & rainbow pants.  It was killing me.  I wanted to make that doll so bad I could taste it.  I was up until 11:30-12 most nights as it was trying to finish things (and then getting up to be at work at 8:30), but I couldn't stop thinking about making that doll.  My fil always takes the girls out Christmas Eve to shop (yes, he's crazy) so I was able to finish their presents while they were gone & then the last of the aprons for the grandmothers & I started the doll.  I ended up having to finish it after the girls were in bed, but it got finished & she's slept with it every night since so I'm really glad I got it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get some more pics taken & up in a few days.  My machine & I would like to take a break now.


You were busy!!! You know I love pettis!!! The skirt is adorable!!! And, how sweet that you made your daughter the little doll!!!  She is so sweet looking! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need to print this to show my family because they think I'm weird because I do this all the time!Some of my friends I've never met IRL, but talk to them on a daily basis for the past 12 years!  In fact, the first time I met one of them it was at MK, 10 years ago when to do such a thing was really odd.  I figured if they were wacked or something, it was an easy place to lose them in the crowd. We've met many times since, she and her family were ok! [/COLORI]




 Yes, print it out!  I've met some really wonderful people here on the Dis. I think it's really neat you met someone 10 years ago! I first got on the interenet back in 1998, the year Arminda was born. I was hooked right away, but it wasn't until I found this thread that I felt I found my "home" on the internet!  I had been on many other message boards and threads, but this one just felt so right. 



*Toadstool* said:


> My hubby and I met online, so he is totally okay with my online friends. He and I both have friends that we met on IRC and online gaming. Now if i tell anyone else about any online friends they think I am nuts. Well they think I'm nuts that I met my husband online too though. I'm glad he understands at least.


I have heard of so many people who met their spouses on line.  Did you meet on a message board? I hope I'm not being too nosey, I just find it really interesting! 



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, deep breath... I love what Teresa said, and also wanted to say Vida's have a good lifespan, too; and you can add elastic under the arms of a simply sweet and go up a size, too.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw Japan, I thought- wow, that's going to be tough- but at least there's fab fabric and Tokyo Disney; I mean, if he has to be stationed somewhere, at least it's Japan, right?  Plus, they'll be together and he won't be deployed.  That's definitely a blessing, right?  I'm so sorry they'll be so far away, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your DH's job, but you did an incredible job on everything- I'm amazed at the petti, the skirt is beautiful and the doll, oh the doll, she's just so precious!  Way to go, mom!



I was thinking the Vida would be a great choice too. I've never made one, but they seem like they would be very forgiving for size.


----------



## livndisney

Teresajoy-I found a pattern for you to use for the mini AG dolls!  Simp 3574 it has pj's and dresses (and even a bra ). It has elastic waist pants that could work for lots of different looks.


----------



## glorib

So I haven't shared any pictures lately - mostly because I've been lurking!  But I love, love, love seeing all of your kids and creations, so I feel I ought to participate!

A Carla C pattern -





Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -





my favorite part -





The skirt I made to match a store-bought top - not sure how I like it - was much cuter in my head! -





The snuggies I made for the kids -





And, finally - just for fun - my girlie with straight hair!  It took me forever to do, but she really wanted me to do it and sat so patient and still. . . she looks like a completely different girl!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Teresajoy-I found a pattern for you to use for the mini AG dolls!  Simp 3574 it has pj's and dresses (and even a bra ). It has elastic waist pants that could work for lots of different looks.


OOOH! Thank you! That is so cute!



glorib said:


> So I haven't shared any pictures lately - mostly because I've been lurking!  But I love, love, love seeing all of your kids and creations, so I feel I ought to participate!
> 
> A Carla C pattern -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt I made to match a store-bought top - not sure how I like it - was much cuter in my head! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snuggies I made for the kids -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally - just for fun - my girlie with straight hair!  It took me forever to do, but she really wanted me to do it and sat so patient and still. . . she looks like a completely different girl!



I love the Carla top you made! That turned out really cute!!! 

Ella looks so much older than the last time you posted!!! Why did you go and let her get older??? 

I like the grumpy top and skirt! It's really cute!
The Snuggies!!! How adorable!!! The kids look snug and cozy! 

Oh wow! I love her curls, but the straight hair is so pretty too!!! She looks completely different! Look at her little dimple! 

It's so nice to see so many people posting tonight! I've missed you all!


----------



## teresajoy

I let the kids pick out some fish tonight. Corey found a platy that he was pretty sure was pregnant. Well, he was right! We put her in a breeder net when we got home and about an hour later there were about 6 babies swimming around in there with her! They are so much bigger than I remember any of our other baby fish being! 

Just thought I'd share!!!


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> OOOH!
> Ella looks so much older than the last time you posted!!! Why did you go and let her get older???
> 
> 
> It's so nice to see so many people posting tonight! I've missed you all!



Don't remind me!  I ask her every day to please not get any older, but she just giggles and says she has to grow up!  No fair - I want her to stay little!

I've missed everyone, too! It's nice to come back, though, and feel welcome and at "home." 



teresajoy said:


> I let the kids pick out some fish tonight. Corey found a platy that he was pretty sure was pregnant. Well, he was right! We put her in a breeder net when we got home and about an hour later there were about 6 babies swimming around in there with her! They are so much bigger than I remember any of our other baby fish being!
> 
> Just thought I'd share!!!



Wow - that is neat! Sounds like you got her home just in time!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> Don't remind me!  I ask her every day to please not get any older, but she just giggles and says she has to grow up!  No fair - I want her to stay little!
> 
> I've missed everyone, too! It's nice to come back, though, and feel welcome and at "home."
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that is neat! Sounds like you got her home just in time!



She just gets prettier and prettier too! 



Corey was pretty pleased! So were the girls. It's amazing how fascinating it can be to stare at tiny little fish and try to figure out how many of them there are! I think I've counted 8.  I'm not sure if she's done yet. She is moving around a bit more than she was, so I think she might be. We'll have to get her out before she decides to have one for a snack!


----------



## ireland_nicole

glorib said:


> So I haven't shared any pictures lately - mostly because I've been lurking!  But I love, love, love seeing all of your kids and creations, so I feel I ought to participate!
> 
> A Carla C pattern -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt I made to match a store-bought top - not sure how I like it - was much cuter in my head! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snuggies I made for the kids -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally - just for fun - my girlie with straight hair!  It took me forever to do, but she really wanted me to do it and sat so patient and still. . . she looks like a completely different girl!



First off, love everything!  Especially the Christmas Vida, but I also love the skirt w/ the grumpy top, and the Tunic.  Did you use a pattern for the snuggies?  My kiddos really want them, but I'd like to make Disney Themed ones- of course.


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> I let the kids pick out some fish tonight. Corey found a platy that he was pretty sure was pregnant. Well, he was right! We put her in a breeder net when we got home and about an hour later there were about 6 babies swimming around in there with her! They are so much bigger than I remember any of our other baby fish being!
> 
> Just thought I'd share!!!



That is so awesome - great choice Corey!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I have heard of so many people who met their spouses on line.  Did you meet on a message board? I hope I'm not being too nosey, I just find it really interesting!


I live in a small town, and when I tell people I met my hubby online they literally gasp and then treat me like I'm a psycho. He was the only man I ever met online that I met in person. 
I met him on IRC. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
There were probably a thousand people in that channel and just so happens we started talking. We have all the text files saved.. 
Then we met a few months later irl at my parents house. I wish I could find a new IRC home. We left our network a few years ago. It is just a big chat server and it has several channels.



livndisney said:


> Teresajoy-I found a pattern for you to use for the mini AG dolls!  Simp 3574 it has pj's and dresses (and even a bra ). It has elastic waist pants that could work for lots of different looks.


How cute!



glorib said:


>


They are too cute! Her dress is beautiful. I really love the skirt with the t shirt though. Just perfect!



teresajoy said:


> I let the kids pick out some fish tonight. Corey found a platy that he was pretty sure was pregnant. Well, he was right! We put her in a breeder net when we got home and about an hour later there were about 6 babies swimming around in there with her! They are so much bigger than I remember any of our other baby fish being!
> 
> Just thought I'd share!!!


Oh wow.. how fun that they get to see fish babies!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Good evening everyone - here I sit at work - a break in my patients -- I caught up on reading the thread but can't see most pics at work. I will have to go back to skim the pics. Hopefully I can post some pics of the girls Christmas dresses - they were a huge hit! they wore them both Christmas Eve & Christmas night. Juliet decided not to wear the petti Christmas night "because it's really hard to buckle my seatbelt" but the dress still looked great - I made a feliz for each girl. I still have to actually finish Joci's dress - it needs the bottom ruffle all the way around. It still looked good but I want to add it before we go get pics done - I am going in January to get Chrismas pics done! I don't care. I think the girls will like it too. I am a little bummed because we saw Santa unoffically before Thanksgiving- just to talk no picture and I just didn't get to take the girls back to see him to get a picture. SO no Santa pic this year but Evangeline wouldn't go near him anyway. We saw The Princess & the Frog on the 15th & absolutely loved it! I am taking my Babylock back to the dealer tomorrow after a nap to have it looked at - I got the sharpie off - mostly but the bent pin really did a number on it and it won't pick up the bobbin thread if I have it in a zigzag stitch. It has also ?dropped the top thread and ran it throught the fabric picking it back up like my old machine did before I got this one. SO I am pretty sure I either messed up my timing or nicked up the bobbin case like the last one. but my old one works for in the meantime. I didn't even try to embroidery arm after this happen.
  The girls got Precious Day dolls for Christmas - or as Juliet calls them American dolls. (Any 18inch doll is an American doll to her) Juliet got Elisabeth & Joci got Jessica. They love them. We (I) will be making doll PJ's this week and I think blankets & stuff for beds. We are going to get the bed kits from ACMoore I think. They also have a trunk thing that we may get too. It is about $30 so if it gets messed up I will not be as heartbroken as I would be if it were an expensive one.

I got confirmation for our hotel for November 2010! We are going Nov 2nd - 9th and AKV Kidani Village. I am hopefully walking int he Breast Cancer 3day in Tampa the couple days before the trip and driving to Orlando after the walk to spend the Monday by myself relaxing at the hotel before the rest of the family comes down. I just have to raise the money to walk! Look out Etsy & . So I have 2 trips to sew for but they basically will be wearing the same stuff for both. Maybe a new outfit or 2 for November depending on how much fundraising I get done.
Sorry for rambling.


----------



## NiniMorris

ibesue said:


> I am another one who really misses chatting with you guys!!  I got so busy, then so sad....  Nini, your post is exactly what is going on in my life that has made me so sad and not wanting to chat!
> 
> I understand completely.  My youngest daughter and her family will be moving to Japan at the end of Feb.  I hoped so many times that the orders would NOT go through.  But it looks like everything is in order and they will be going to Japan for 3 years.    I found out for sure they were going at the beginning of Nov.  It has been hard for me to think we might not see them again for the 3 years.  I am really much better now, don't cry much anymore!   And now I am thinking that a couple of trips for fabric might be in order!!
> 
> Okay, enough of my misery!  Nini, I hope things work out for you!



Oh...I am soooo sorry!

I was one of those military wives that LOVED to travel!  The only tour we couldn't come home for visits was when we were in Germany...my family never visited us, but we always visited at least once a year.  

I never really thought about how my Mom might have thought about it.  She was always welcomed to come visit, but she would never fly! So, in a way I guess this is my 'punishment' for putting my mom through this for 20 years!  

I guess I shouldn't complain and whine too much...I can go see them whenever I want...





As for my girlies' dresses...I am thinking of a Precious Dress (a la Minnie Mouse); a couple of Vidas; some Simply Sweets (maybe with a stripwork skirt)and the rest are still waiting to become an idea!  I know that the one Vida I made for each of them was a bit big, so I am thinking I can make the same size in that and hope they don't grow too much!  Since we will be going in February, I think I will need everything a bit bigger so they can wear layers under (I mean I'd hate to do all that work and have it covered up by a COAT!)

Of course I do have to say that planning is my second favorite part of Disney...followed only by actually BEING there!


Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

*Toadstool* said:


> We are in American girl bliss right now too. Bitty twins and bitty baby.
> 
> !



So are we.  My oldest dd got rebecca and my youngest got the bitty twins which she named buster and darby!    So far she is most attached to the little boy!



ireland_nicole said:


> As soon as I saw Japan, I thought- wow, that's going to be tough- but at least there's fab fabric and Tokyo Disney; I mean, if he has to be stationed somewhere, at least it's Japan, right?  Plus, they'll be together and he won't be deployed.  That's definitely a blessing, right?  I'm so sorry they'll be so far away, though.
> 
> !



The last time we were in disney we met a family that lived in Japan for awhile and they said they LOVED Tokyo disney and really missed it.



teresajoy said:


> (I _MAY_ have tried subtly talk her into Kit...  )
> 
> 
> I was thinking the Vida would be a great choice too. I've never made one, but they seem like they would be very forgiving for size.



I had to subtly talk my dd out of kit's treehouse because she was originally going to ask Santa for it but it was $250!!!!  Luckily she decided on rebecca.

I can't believe you haven't made a vida before!  I thought you and heather have made everything!


----------



## VBAndrea

Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:





DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!

















In the evening we went to AK.  There wasn't alot open for the EMHs but the kids played in Dinoland a bit and we saw the Lion King show.  I also rode Everest Expedition (by myself) with no wait.

DD's dress has stuffed Mickey heads on the tie, and I made them removeable so it will be a good dress for her to wear to the zoo.  DS is a train freak.  His shirt is painted from a photo I got on line.














A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


> Don't remind me!  I ask her every day to please not get any older, but she just giggles and says she has to grow up!  No fair - I want her to stay little!



I tell that to Megan all the time. I can't believe how grown up Ella is, she's not a baby any more! Your vida dress is stunning and the kids look so cute in their snuggies!



NiniMorris said:


> I guess I shouldn't complain and whine too much...I can go see them whenever I want...



 I'm sorry you're going through a tough time.


----------



## mom2rtk

Andrea - I LOVE the AK dress! So pretty!


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> She just gets prettier and prettier too!



Aw, thanks so much! I think she's pretty, but then I am a little biased, you know!



ireland_nicole said:


> First off, love everything!  Especially the Christmas Vida, but I also love the skirt w/ the grumpy top, and the Tunic.  Did you use a pattern for the snuggies?  My kiddos really want them, but I'd like to make Disney Themed ones- of course.



I used this pattern:  http://compendiumsearch.googlepages.com/snuggleuptoasnuggietypeblanket - just look on the left side for the links to the pdf files - one for adult and one for child.  I should warn you, though - even the child size is pretty big!  The child size one I made for Caleb fit me - granted, I'm on the shorter side (5'3") but also a little (ok, a lot) rounder than the average child!  So when I made Ella's, I just made it a little shorter and also shortened the sleeve length.  It is still a little big for her, but that way she can use it for a long time!



VBAndrea said:


> Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to AK.  There wasn't alot open for the EMHs but the kids played in Dinoland a bit and we saw the Lion King show.  I also rode Everest Expedition (by myself) with no wait.
> 
> DD's dress has stuffed Mickey heads on the tie, and I made them removeable so it will be a good dress for her to wear to the zoo.  DS is a train freak.  His shirt is painted from a photo I got on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):



CUTE!  Love all the customs you've been sharing!  I love the hem on the AK dress!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I love that DAK dress!!!  Great idea with the fabrics and the hem!


----------



## glorib

Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!  

I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.

One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?

I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!


Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Great job on the weight loss!


----------



## NaeNae

glorib said:


> Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!
> 
> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.
> 
> One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?
> 
> I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!



I have purchased a lot of designs from Tiger Lily Hill on that unnamed site.  I did a lot of appliqueing for our trip and I used some tear away stabilizer that I just LOVE.  It is Floriani's med tearaway.  I've never had tearaway come off so clean, no fuzzies left around the edges.  I have a huge roll of another brand that I will have to use up but I think I will use his brand anytime I need a clean tearaway.  Floriani's stabilizers have silicone built into them, so every time your needle goes through the stabilizer it keeps your needle clean and lubricated.  Be sure and get good quality thread and you may want to get some prewound bobbins from your Babylock dealer.  They are a lot nicer than the ones you wind yourself.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I need a place to look for ideas to CASE, non-Disney ones for my 4yo.  I'm going to a major sale at a nicer fabric store on New Years day (40% everything!) and I want to shop with ideas in my brain so I'm not just buying stuff for my stash.  Ebay and Etsy just aren't showing me anything really exciting...are there any blogs/boutique sites anyone recommends?   I had thought I'd make a Tiana dress, just for fun, but my princess informed me she doesn't want that, she wants the dresses (all of them!) that the girl with yellow hair (Lottie) had in the movie, especially her wedding dress!!!


----------



## MegaWoman

Hey everyone!

It's been AGES since I posted here 

I'm going to try to get back into the sewing mood, and all of your wonderful creations are inspiring 

DH finally gave in (after watching our home movies, the Disney Parks Parade, and the constant nagging) to plan our next trip.  We hope to book for free dining at the end of August and tie in a visit to the Star Wars convention coming to Orlando.  

We've never been in the summer, and I think DH is a little scared!  But we'll be okay, right??  So I've got to get started, need to sew lots of summer WDW themed stuff for the kids.

Now I have to go back and read all of this thread . . .

I'll be back, I promise!

Stephanie


----------



## Diz-Mommy

glorib said:


> Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!
> 
> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.
> 
> One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?
> 
> I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!



Congrats on the new machine!!

For designs, Heather Sue is by far my favorite, because she keeps things sweet and simple with fabric and color changes.  For non-Disney designs I really like Emblibrary, and they have good sales.  I also love Bunnycup, but she is pretty pricey so I usually wait till she's got a good sale.  For more complicated Disney appliques (if you don't mind lots of fabric and thread changing) Diva's Doodles and Digital by Design are great too.

As far as stabilizers go, I like to have a nice weight cut-away, a thicker solvy and a good tear-away on hand...I like options  I'm not real brand loyal at the moment, but I am totally against the sticky stabilizers since I've had MAJOR problems with them...they are just not worth the money in my book.  I use Sulky KK2000 as my temporary spray adhesive for appliques.  

Have fun stitching!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

*Toadstool* said:


> I just bought some "flurr" to make *baby gifts*. http://www.baumtextile.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?Category=38
> I'm not sure what it is yet. I just know alot of ladies around here make baby gifts with it. I'm hoping it is less messy than minky. Minky is lovely for baby gifts though. It is oh so soft, and babies love it. You can back it with something silky. http://minkydelight.com/ <3 minky! I like the minky from minky delight because it is the good stuff and not the cheap stuff. Prewash EVERYTHING!
> I need to work on baby boy gifts too. Definitely not as fun as pink girlie gifts imo.



Thanks! The Flurr was cute, but so VERY expensive 

I really LOVE the Minky


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....




and me & Joci




Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....




Here is the back....





Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....




The back





Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!




and the back





And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.





ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.


----------



## AlternateEgo

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me & Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
> I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.


 The Feliz's look so wonderful!  I had to giggle when I realized you have three girls also.  I adore the fabric on Evangeline's dress!  I especially love the ruffle with the golden swirls.


----------



## glorib

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me & Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
> I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.



WOW! WOW! WOW! is all I can say!  Those feliz dresses are gorgeous, and so are your girls!  That sure was a lot of ruffling!


----------



## NiniMorris

I was jus reading Tyler's Wish trip report and got a bit mistied eyed when I saw the girls wearing the dresses my daughter and I made.

It was so nice to see the girls and their dresses 'in action'.  This is the first time I have ever made something for someone other than my family, and while it was nothing spectacular, it was nice to see them wearing it at the parks!

...now back to cleaning and planning...and looking for a phone and a Game Boy...where did they go to anyway!!??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

glorib said:


> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.
> 
> One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?
> 
> I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!


Congrats on the weight loss, what is your secret?  I need to drop 9 lbs quick!

I have bought from Heather, digital by design and stitch on time.  All have stitched out very good.  I also have a few sites I check daily for free designs.  Set up a folder for your embroidery downloads and then folders inside that for animals, princesses, etc.

I use solvy water for towels and robes on the top and solvy sticky for when I have to float items.  I use just generic med tear away for everything else.

Enjoy your new machine and post pictures when you can.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):


That is a very different take on the AK outfit and I love it.  Reminds me of a fairy dress but safari too.  Great Cars outfits and super job on the bowling shirt.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Love the petti pic! She will probalby like wearing them more once she goes out in public in one. That was the case for my DD. She wants to wear them all the time because everyone compliments her.. lol



That's what I'm thinking.  She loves to be told that she looks cute.



ireland_nicole said:


> I'm so sorry about your DH's job, but you did an incredible job on everything- I'm amazed at the petti, the skirt is beautiful and the doll, oh the doll, she's just so precious!  Way to go, mom!



Thanks!  I didn't make the pettis though.  I ordered them way back in September & I'm glad I got them when I did 'cause they wouldn't have happened if I had waited.



teresajoy said:


> You were busy!!! You know I love pettis!!! The skirt is adorable!!! And, how sweet that you made your daughter the little doll!!!  She is so sweet looking!



Thanks!  I really felt like I was working 2 jobs a lot of the time, but it was worth it in the end.



glorib said:


> So I haven't shared any pictures lately - mostly because I've been lurking!  But I love, love, love seeing all of your kids and creations, so I feel I ought to participate!
> 
> A Carla C pattern -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt I made to match a store-bought top - not sure how I like it - was much cuter in my head! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snuggies I made for the kids -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally - just for fun - my girlie with straight hair!  It took me forever to do, but she really wanted me to do it and sat so patient and still. . . she looks like a completely different girl!



So cute!  That Vida is gorgeous!  She looks so grown up with straight hair.  



VBAndrea said:


> DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to AK.  There wasn't alot open for the EMHs but the kids played in Dinoland a bit and we saw the Lion King show.  I also rode Everest Expedition (by myself) with no wait.
> 
> DD's dress has stuffed Mickey heads on the tie, and I made them removeable so it will be a good dress for her to wear to the zoo.  DS is a train freak.  His shirt is painted from a photo I got on line.



Both sets of outfits are great, but I just love the AK dress.  The hem is so pretty!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



  Really.  All of them.    I just love those fabrics & all the ruffles.  I also love how we can work Minnie dot into any out fit for any occasion.


----------



## glorib

MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, what is your secret?  I need to drop 9 lbs quick!
> 
> I have bought from Heather, digital by design and stitch on time.  All have stitched out very good.  I also have a few sites I check daily for free designs.  Set up a folder for your embroidery downloads and then folders inside that for animals, princesses, etc.
> 
> I use solvy water for towels and robes on the top and solvy sticky for when I have to float items.  I use just generic med tear away for everything else.
> 
> Enjoy your new machine and post pictures when you can.



LOTS of hard work and eating better!  I usually work out for 60-80 minutes 6 days/week and have been trying very hard to make better food choices.  So far, so good, though the weight isn't coming off as quickly as I'd hoped!

The folders are a great idea - thank you!  And, thanks everyone for the embroidery suggestions!  I'm itching to go buy supplies now!


----------



## ireland_nicole

VBAndrea said:


> Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to AK.  There wasn't alot open for the EMHs but the kids played in Dinoland a bit and we saw the Lion King show.  I also rode Everest Expedition (by myself) with no wait.
> 
> DD's dress has stuffed Mickey heads on the tie, and I made them removeable so it will be a good dress for her to wear to the zoo.  DS is a train freak.  His shirt is painted from a photo I got on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):



Love these, especially the AK dress



glorib said:


> Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!
> 
> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.
> 
> One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?
> 
> I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!


Congratulations!  I agree w/ what everyone has told you, but will add the following "necessities"
1. applique/machine embroidery scissors
2. I love sulky iron on tear away stabilizer under knits
3. sharp( or denim) and ball point needles


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me & Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
> I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.



These are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!!!!  Fabulous job!!


Thanks for the snuggle pattern - I'm gonna buy some fleece tomorrow when I have a day off (woohoo!)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls!
Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

DH had some financial meetings today and we have decided to give up our trip to Disney. It's with mixed emotions- I had just started thinking of customs for the girls and had envisioned a Tinkerbell feliz in this cool fabric I have. But at the same time, I have been the one pushing to cancel this trip for a very long time.

I will be looking to either rent the vacation I currently have booked, or rent the points.

(I had to delete info, I read that it's violation to post a ressie you are looking to rent thats not within 30 days and I dont want to break any rules)

I'll eventually get around to posting in the FROT board....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Our current vacation is booked for May 16-22 for 311 points. It would have been over Hannah's 1st Birthday...
> If I recall the rules correctly I can book a trip of the same points value before or 30 days after the date of our current booked vacation.
> If you are interested please PM or visit me on Facebook.
> 
> I'll eventually get around to posting in the FROT board....



You could cancel and put them into a holding account.  Sorry about having to cancel but Disney will always be there and wanting you to come back.  I admire your choices as hard as they are.


----------



## MinnieForMe

Would someone mind PMing me a link to Heather's embroidery site?  

My favorite place to buy designs is Lynnie Pinnie.  I stock up when she has a 75% off sale.   Her designs stitch like a dream!


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> How in the world do you shrink the designs?!



There is a little option at the top of your window that says something about design size or edit design or something. Sorry, machine's not hooked up on this computer or I'd find out for sure.  It lets you rotate or resize the design.  Sometimes I can just click the box next to the % symbol and it will automatically adjust it to the largest possible size.  Sometimes I have to just change the numbers in the box.  I just go down a few numbers at a time until the window no longer pops up telling me that my design is too large for the hoop. 



ibesue said:


> Now for the really exciting part!!  I need to find a ticker as we are thinking of Tokyo Disney for July, 2011!!!



At least you found a positive side to the move!



100AcrePrincess said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get some more pics taken & up in a few days.  My machine & I would like to take a break now.


so cute!  I especially love the doll's shoes!



glorib said:


> So I haven't shared any pictures lately - mostly because I've been lurking!  But I love, love, love seeing all of your kids and creations, so I feel I ought to participate!
> 
> A Carla C pattern -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite part -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt I made to match a store-bought top - not sure how I like it - was much cuter in my head! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snuggies I made for the kids -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally - just for fun - my girlie with straight hair!  It took me forever to do, but she really wanted me to do it and sat so patient and still. . . she looks like a completely different girl!



Wow Ella is growing up fast!  She looks a lot like Caleb with her hair straightened!  I recently straightened both of my girls' hair.  They really do look different!



teresajoy said:


> I let the kids pick out some fish tonight. Corey found a platy that he was pretty sure was pregnant. Well, he was right! We put her in a breeder net when we got home and about an hour later there were about 6 babies swimming around in there with her! They are so much bigger than I remember any of our other baby fish being!
> 
> Just thought I'd share!!!



That poor mama was probably worried about giving birth in the plastic baggie!  That is if fish had big enough brains to actually worry about such things.    But you got a deal!  9 fish for the price of 1!



VBAndrea said:


> Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the evening we went to AK.  There wasn't alot open for the EMHs but the kids played in Dinoland a bit and we saw the Lion King show.  I also rode Everest Expedition (by myself) with no wait.
> 
> DD's dress has stuffed Mickey heads on the tie, and I made them removeable so it will be a good dress for her to wear to the zoo.  DS is a train freak.  His shirt is painted from a photo I got on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):



great outfits!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me & Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
> I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.



gorgeous felizes!  Hmm...is that how you pluralize felize?  I still haven't used my pattern!

I LOVE all the AG talk!  I'm hoping to get Lanie for Jayden this year.  She looks more like Jayden than any of the other AG dolls.


----------



## pitterpat

Hi!  Time to introduce myself after lurking for .... years?  I'm Patty and the mother of 2 Princesses and I love to sew for them!

I love your creations, but am not generally too chatty.  I need a little help though, if you don't mind.  I want to applique a giant Ariel (it is a panel that is made to be a wall hanging or little quilt) onto Carla's A-line.  I've done small applique successfully, but this one takes up most of the front of my size 8 dress.  Am I going to need to stitch some in the middle?

I may have to figure out how to post a picture as I am not describing this very well.

I feel like you are all my friends so I will try to join in.....I feel like a "Peeping Tom," you know?!

Thanks!


----------



## twob4him

pitterpat said:


> Hi!  Time to introduce myself after lurking for .... years?  I'm Patty and the mother of 2 Princesses and I love to sew for them!
> 
> I love your creations, but am not generally too chatty.  I need a little help though, if you don't mind.  I want to applique a giant Ariel (it is a panel that is made to be a wall hanging or little quilt) onto Carla's A-line.  I've done small applique successfully, but this one takes up most of the front of my size 8 dress.  Am I going to need to stitch some in the middle?
> 
> I may have to figure out how to post a picture as I am not describing this very well.
> 
> I feel like you are all my friends so I will try to join in.....I feel like a "Peeping Tom," you know?!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Patty!!! Nice to finally meet ya!!! I did a tinkerbell and ariel applique on an a-line too for my dd. I did end up zig-zagging around the edges and parts of the applique. (I had cut it out of a pillow case). I also used heat and bond lite to secure it to the fabric. If you do that I think you only need to do the outer edges. The heat and bond should hold it in the middle. Here are some pics so you can see what I mean.... hope this helps!!!











Sorry I couldnt resist putting this one in of all of us....







And if anyone is completely bored...I updated my trip report!!!


----------



## twob4him

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me & Joci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least here is one of me & my grandmom with my cousin who is getting married in April.
> I am the one with the big ol' bags under my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - now I am off to the sew&vac to get my machine looked at..talk to you all later! Thanks for looking at the pics and  letting me have a few minutes.


The dresses are gorgeous and so are your girls...I especially love the "no punch" face.....lol! Don't you just love that pattern...it is one of my favorite! 



MinnieForMe said:


> Would someone mind PMing me a link to Heather's embroidery site?
> 
> My favorite place to buy designs is Lynnie Pinnie.  I stock up when she has a 75% off sale.   Her designs stitch like a dream!


Heather's designs are my favorite! I will pm you the link!


----------



## pitterpat

Thanks Cathy!  That is exactly what I'm looking for as far as size!  My Ariel is just so awesome I don't want to mess her up, but you've given me confidence!  

Off to sew!


----------



## karamat

Diz-Mommy said:


> For more complicated Disney appliques (if you don't mind lots of fabric and thread changing) Diva's Doodles and Digital by Design are great too.



I have a bunch of Diva's Doodles designs and finally got around to stitching one out.  It stitched out nice, but boy did it take a while!  If I remember correctly, the stitch time was 62 minutes and it had 50 - 60 stop/starts.  Took me about 2 hours to finish (of course I shouldn't have started it at 9:30pm on a week night )


----------



## twob4him

karamat said:


> I have a bunch of Diva's Doodles designs and finally got around to stitching one out.  It stitched out nice, but boy did it take a while!  If I remember correctly, the stitch time was 62 minutes and it had 50 - 60 stop/starts.  Took me about 2 hours to finish (of course I shouldn't have started it at 9:30pm on a week night )



I hear ya! I love her designs but they are soooo detailed! I used them on the Belle feliz and it took me a week just to applique the dress panels!






I did an applique the other day with a stitch time of 140 minutes or something...which of course doesn't include the time it takes to change thread...you have to double the time for thread changes.....which brings me back to Heather Sue's designs....just enough detail without all the extra!


----------



## desparatelydisney

karamat said:


> I have a bunch of Diva's Doodles designs and finally got around to stitching one out.  It stitched out nice, but boy did it take a while!  If I remember correctly, the stitch time was 62 minutes and it had 50 - 60 stop/starts.  Took me about 2 hours to finish (of course I shouldn't have started it at 9:30pm on a week night )



Jeepers!!  (the kids are watching Scooby, I couldn't resist  )


----------



## ireland_nicole

I agree w/ the designs
I've used some SWAK, some emblibrary, some pegasus designs
from Etsy, I've used some divas doodles (beautiful but oh so time consuming), Heather (love, love, love o so perfect) and digital by design (love the look, but the designs don't come w/ color charts, so it's a pain to figure out some times.)  I also use stitchontime, and they're fine to, although I've had a problem once, it was no big deal.  But Heathersue's are my fave, and not just cuz she's here LOL.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> and the back



Love all your Felizes but this is beautiful!


----------



## Adrieske

Hey, all. I have a quick question. I'm getting ready to sew two simply sweet dresses and "princessify" them into the Cindy and Belle gowns. This is my first time with this pattern, so I am wondering roughly how long it will take me. I'm a decent seamstress, but I have two little ones (4 & 20 mo) running about. We leave in less than three weeks, and I also have my brother's wedding, a church activity to plan, some dance costumes to alter, and of course packing. Is it doable?


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> I live in a small town, and when I tell people I met my hubby online they literally gasp and then treat me like I'm a psycho. He was the only man I ever met online that I met in person.
> I met him on IRC. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
> There were probably a thousand people in that channel and just so happens we started talking. We have all the text files saved..
> Then we met a few months later irl at my parents house. I wish I could find a new IRC home. We left our network a few years ago. It is just a big chat server and it has several channels.
> 
> 
> How cute!
> 
> 
> They are too cute! Her dress is beautiful. I really love the skirt with the t shirt though. Just perfect!
> 
> 
> Oh wow.. how fun that they get to see fish babies!


That is so neat! My brother once met a girl online. She was really sweet, but it didn't work out. Which, was for the best! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So are we.  My oldest dd got rebecca and my youngest got the bitty twins which she named buster and darby!    So far she is most attached to the little boy!
> 
> 
> 
> The last time we were in disney we met a family that lived in Japan for awhile and they said they LOVED Tokyo disney and really missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to subtly talk my dd out of kit's treehouse because she was originally going to ask Santa for it but it was $250!!!!  Luckily she decided on rebecca.
> 
> I can't believe you haven't made a vida before!  I thought you and heather have made everything!


Lydia really want's Kit's treehouse! But, we have a very tiny house! I have no clue where she would put it! Thankfully, she keeps buying Webkinz with any money she gets, so I don't think I have to worry about it! 

Heather's never made a Vida either! 



VBAndrea said:


> Morning was DHS with Cars outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's shirt had a lightning bolt appliqued on the back (I had posted pics of these when I made them).  He even refused to pose with Lightning McQueen and Mater   It was really hot this morning!
> 
> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):


I love these outfits!!! They are great!!! 



glorib said:


> Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!
> 
> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.
> 
> One more thing - I've already been oogling all of HeatherSue's designs (I do believe I'm going to need all of the cutie princesses!) - and also a bit of others on etsy and stitch on time.  any other designers you use and or recommend?
> 
> I'm also going to peruse the bookmarks to see if I can find out anything.  But, if you have tips/tricks/suggestions for me, I'd love and appreciate it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now to go work out!  I've lost about 20 lbs so far - still need to lose a whole lot more, but it's a start!



GREAT job on the weight loss!!!!  I need to get my behind in gear and start exercising every day again!  I always get distracted after going on vacation! 
Heathersue's designs are my favorite (and not just because she gives them to me for free) they are really the best! SOOO SOOO much better and faster to stitch out than other ones! We buy Marathon thread, it works really well. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

Have fun! 



MegaWoman said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> It's been AGES since I posted here
> 
> I'm going to try to get back into the sewing mood, and all of your wonderful creations are inspiring
> 
> DH finally gave in (after watching our home movies, the Disney Parks Parade, and the constant nagging) to plan our next trip.  We hope to book for free dining at the end of August and tie in a visit to the Star Wars convention coming to Orlando.
> 
> We've never been in the summer, and I think DH is a little scared!  But we'll be okay, right??  So I've got to get started, need to sew lots of summer WDW themed stuff for the kids.
> 
> Now I have to go back and read all of this thread . . .
> 
> I'll be back, I promise!
> 
> Stephanie



YAY for your next trip!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> First is a pic of Joci at her Winter recital.....
> and me & Joci


You girls are all adorable!!! 



MinnieForMe said:


> Would someone mind PMing me a link to Heather's embroidery site?
> 
> My favorite place to buy designs is Lynnie Pinnie.  I stock up when she has a 75% off sale.   Her designs stitch like a dream!


Heathersue sells on Etsy. 



jham said:


> That poor mama was probably worried about giving birth in the plastic baggie!  That is if fish had big enough brains to actually worry about such things.    But you got a deal!  9 fish for the price of 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE all the AG talk!  I'm hoping to get Lanie for Jayden this year.  She looks more like Jayden than any of the other AG dolls.


We had them put her in her own bag incase she didn't make it the 3 miles back to our house before giving birth! Poor little fishie! 

I think you should get Lanie at the AG store in Chicago!!! I will meet you there! 



pitterpat said:


> Hi!  Time to introduce myself after lurking for .... years?  I'm Patty and the mother of 2 Princesses and I love to sew for them!
> 
> 
> I feel like you are all my friends so I will try to join in.....I feel like a "Peeping Tom," you know?!
> 
> Thanks!



Hello Patty!!!  Suddenly I feel like I should go put a robe on though! 



twob4him said:


> Hi Patty!!! Nice to finally meet ya!!! I did a tinkerbell and ariel applique on an a-line too for my dd. I did end up zig-zagging around the edges and parts of the applique. (I had cut it out of a pillow case). I also used heat and bond lite to secure it to the fabric. If you do that I think you only need to do the outer edges. The heat and bond should hold it in the middle. Here are some pics so you can see what I mean.... hope this helps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone is completely bored...I updated my trip report!!!




What a cute picture!


----------



## minnie2

Great stuff!  Love the doll and the Christmas Feliz!!!!




twob4him said:


> Hi Patty!!! Nice to finally meet ya!!! I did a tinkerbell and ariel applique on an a-line too for my dd. I did end up zig-zagging around the edges and parts of the applique. (I had cut it out of a pillow case). I also used heat and bond lite to secure it to the fabric. If you do that I think you only need to do the outer edges. The heat and bond should hold it in the middle. Here are some pics so you can see what I mean.... hope this helps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldnt resist putting this one in of all of us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone is completely bored...I updated my trip report!!!


I saw the Tink shirt in person SUPER cute!  


twob4him said:


> I hear ya! I love her designs but they are soooo detailed! I used them on the Belle feliz and it took me a week just to applique the dress panels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an applique the other day with a stitch time of 140 minutes or something...which of course doesn't include the time it takes to change thread...you have to double the time for thread changes.....which brings me back to Heather Sue's designs....just enough detail without all the extra!


I love that dress I was so lucky to see that in person too!!!!!

Heather's stuff is so GREAT!!!!!!!!  LOVE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PitterPat- now that you have posted- I'm pretty sure there's some sort of unspoken rule that you must post your completed outfit.  Don't worry, if you want to show it on a hanger, or a kid with a giant heart covering her face- we don't mind, lots of people don't want to show their kids.

Toadstool- I think I shared with you when we chatted on the phone...I met DH online too- matchmaker.com 
although there are times I wish I'd left him in cyberspace. He's really bad about picking up, you know, seeing dirt, putting stuff away, etc. It's funny, because if I'd met him at a party or church or something, Im not so sure I'd have given him the time of day.

I have a sinus infection and double ear infection and my teeth are killing me, don't know if that means I'm grinding them when I am asleep (again-did it when Megan was a baby too) or is it because I am sick?


----------



## revrob

Adrieske said:


> Hey, all. I have a quick question. I'm getting ready to sew two simply sweet dresses and "princessify" them into the Cindy and Belle gowns. This is my first time with this pattern, so I am wondering roughly how long it will take me. I'm a decent seamstress, but I have two little ones (4 & 20 mo) running about. We leave in less than three weeks, and I also have my brother's wedding, a church activity to plan, some dance costumes to alter, and of course packing. Is it doable?




You should have plenty of time.  It shouldn't take more than a few hours for each dress.




I've been lurking a LOT.  I've skimmed the last 10 pages or so.  I'm sorry to be so MIA!   
I'm away from home right now so I don't have a lot of time to post.  When I get a chance, I've got a lot of updating to do!  Chat with you soon!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love her pouty face!  So cute!  I also love the back of the feliz with all of the minnie dots!!!!



revrob said:


> I've been lurking a LOT.  I've skimmed the last 10 pages or so.  I'm sorry to be so MIA!
> I'm away from home right now so I don't have a lot of time to post.  When I get a chance, I've got a lot of updating to do!  Chat with you soon!



I was wondering where you were.  You've been missed!


----------



## NiniMorris

OH my goodness!

We can't take advantage of any of the great deals around right now, but we have made some sort of decisions about our trip.  It was supposed to be Feb 2011...now we are thinking about Nov/Dec 2010!  Going the week after Thanksgiving we will be able to see the Christmas lights, and be able to take advantage of the value season...plus we wouldn't have to pay for my GD who will still be only 2! 

Without the addition of my DGD2 we will save over $1000... I am getting so excited!  I can think of so many more Christmas Disney dresses than I can Valentine's Disney!

Wish me luck in thinking this through!  I have to make a decision today!!!!!


Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

NiniMorris said:


> OH my goodness!
> 
> We can't take advantage of any of the great deals around right now, but we have made some sort of decisions about our trip.  It was supposed to be Feb 2011...now we are thinking about Nov/Dec 2010!  Going the week after Thanksgiving we will be able to see the Christmas lights, and be able to take advantage of the value season...plus we wouldn't have to pay for my GD who will still be only 2!
> 
> Without the addition of my DGD2 we will save over $1000... I am getting so excited!  I can think of so many more Christmas Disney dresses than I can Valentine's Disney!
> 
> Wish me luck in thinking this through!  I have to make a decision today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



Good luck! One day, we will be at Disney for Christmas! And of course you should go when you can make more customs!!!


----------



## pitterpat

Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!  

Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?

Patty


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!



Awesome job on the Felizes (I'm with Jham in that I'm not quite sure how to pluralize that).  Love the pouty face too.



VBAndrea said:


> A picture taken earlier in the week at our resort (AKL):



Great customs.  Love the AK dress.



100AcrePrincess said:


>



Too cute.  And good job on getting the doll just perfect. Awsome Mom award for that. 



glorib said:


> A Carla C pattern -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella's Christmas dress that she begged me to make for her! -



Love the tunic, and the Vida

Teresa - Can't believe neither you or Heather have made the Vida.  I just made my first 2 over the last 2 weeks and it is my new favourite pattern.  Also, good job Corey on picking the prego platy.  I always used to look for the pregnant ones when buying platys or guppies, you get the best deal that way.


----------



## coteau_chick

NiniMorris said:


> OH my goodness!
> 
> We can't take advantage of any of the great deals around right now, but we have made some sort of decisions about our trip.  It was supposed to be Feb 2011...now we are thinking about Nov/Dec 2010!  Going the week after Thanksgiving we will be able to see the Christmas lights, and be able to take advantage of the value season...plus we wouldn't have to pay for my GD who will still be only 2!
> 
> Without the addition of my DGD2 we will save over $1000... I am getting so excited!  I can think of so many more Christmas Disney dresses than I can Valentine's Disney!
> 
> Wish me luck in thinking this through!  I have to make a decision today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



My husband told me last week that he wants to go back to Disney World the week after Thanksgiving 2010 too.  Maybe we can meet each other.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty



Which bodice do you wish to use? The "halter style" or the  traditional "jumper"
If you are doing the halter style I say go with ties- I really like you can adjust the way the bodice fits by tying them long or short.
If you are doing the jumper, my favorite is the ruffled type straps- very girlish that way.
But if she is more of a conservative girl than the gathered (no wings) might be more her type.

For example-
jumper with ruffled






here is the halter with ties



back



see how I have the ties pulled way up- I like this ability to lower or raise the bodice and affect coverage in front and sides



gathered straps on jumper bodice




maybe show her some photos and see what style she likes? Have you done that?


----------



## tricia

pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty



I really like the ruffle type straps on the younger girls, but I would probably choose the plain elasticized ones for a 7 year old.  I have an 8 year old DS, and when I think of his friends, I would do the plain ones.


Ooooh, good examples above.  And I hadn't thought about the halter.  I have to agree tho, if it is the halter you are doing, ties would be best.


----------



## woodkins

tricia said:


> I really like the ruffle type straps on the younger girls, but I would probably choose the plain elasticized ones for a 7 year old.  I have an 8 year old DS, and when I think of his friends, I would do the plain ones.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, good examples above.  And I hadn't thought about the halter.  I have to agree tho, if it is the halter you are doing, ties would be best.



My dd is 7 and will only wear the plain straps on a simply sweet. She won't wear halters at all (the ties are too annoying to her LOL). She said the ruffles are babyish, but I did manage to make a Snow White style and convince her that it had to have the ruffles to be authentic, but she wasn't loving it.


----------



## pitterpat

I am making a jumper style top.  Thanks for all those photos - it was nice to see the different combinations.  I think I'm going to go with the plain straps on my Minnie simply sweet.  I just needed to hear from someone with a DD near 7.  She'll always tell me she likes it and then when I finish it she refuses to wear it -- trying to avoid that if I can!


----------



## NaeNae

Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
MVMVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Epcot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Magic Kingdom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The obligatory Minnie's sewing machine pic.  DGD3 didn't want to have her picture taken.


----------



## NaeNae

More pics
Osborne lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Animal Kingdom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DGD3 showing her normal stubborn side.  Gotta love her!




DHS


----------



## NaeNae

Last post, I promise.
MK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Leaving on the monorail, going home and not too happy about it.


----------



## Colleen27

woodkins said:


> My dd is 7 and will only wear the plain straps on a simply sweet. She won't wear halters at all (the ties are too annoying to her LOL). She said the ruffles are babyish, but I did manage to make a Snow White style and convince her that it had to have the ruffles to be authentic, but she wasn't loving it.



My 8yo is just the opposite. I made her first Simply Sweet with plain straps and the next two with ruffles, and she likes the ruffles much better. She doesn't care for halters either, so I haven't tried any of those style at all.


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
> MVMVP



Great pics, and the kids are looking so much bigger.

Your DGD3 looks just like my little neighbour in this pic.  Sweetest little thing, but when you tick her off she looks just like this.


----------



## AlternateEgo

pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty


I have a DD7 and she is a very girlie girl type.  She loves ruffles  and when I made her sister a halter style dress for their Christmas concert, she told me she wants a halter on her next dress.  But I can also see her preferring the plain elastic straps if I were making something for her to wear everyday.

So I think your DD7's outfit will depend on a few circumstances.

Is she a girlie girl type? - Yes? Any of them will work, but for comfort choose tie or elastic halter or ruffled or plain elastic straps - No? Probably stick with plain elastic straps.

Will she be wearing this to school, where other non "girlie girl" types may have their "opinions" (*sigh* - I hate that my DD _already_ cares what her peers say)? 

Does she like ruffles?


----------



## AlternateEgo

NaeNae said:


>



NaeNae - your DGK are so adorable!  

And the customs are amazing!  I can only _wish_ that I would find the patience to make that many customs for our September trip. 

I kept this picture, because you DGD is exhibiting the face I also give when we are headed home


----------



## PrincessMickey

Hello all, it's been so long since I've been on here. It has been one busy month for me. My parents have been living in Africa for the last year and a half and my mom was really missing seeing the kids and missing home a little so she was came back for Christmas. She flew in on Dec 9 and just left on Sunday. My work schedule did not cooperate with her visit. I was working 3:30 to midnight plus working some overtime. I found myself getting up early most days just so I could spend time with my mom. 

I was also doing quite a bit of sewing. For the teachers I made a Christmas hot pad, oven mitt and 4 matching coasters, 4 teachers total. I made another set of everything for my SIL also. Of course I forgot to take pictures  before I wrapped everything but will probably make a set for MIL for when she comes out in Feb. I was also working on a purse for my mom but ran out of time so she will get that when she comes back in June for a visit. Now that my mom has left I'm trying to catch up on some much needed sleep and finish up some unfinished sewing projects. I will post some pictures later today or tomorrow but for now I'm going to get caught up here.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NaeNae said:


> Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
> MVMVP



LOVE all your photos!!!  What great outfits!!!!! Can't believe how big your DGS is!  Your DGD(3) is too cute!  She reminds me of myself!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> so cute!  I especially love the doll's shoes!


Thanks!  I love that the pattern had shoes.  One keeps falling off though - we need to send it back to Santa's elves to be fixed.  



tricia said:


> Too cute.  And good job on getting the doll just perfect. Awsome Mom award for that.


Thanks!



NaeNae said:


> Leaving on the monorail, going home and not too happy about it.


Those kids are just adorable & their customs were pretty cute too.  

I feel the same way every time I leave.


----------



## Mirb1214

This is slightly off topic, but I'm headed to Gatlinburg, TN Friday and was wondering if anyone that lived near there might know of any good fabric shops/stores.  We will be staying in Sevierville so anywhere in or really near Sevierville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area would be GREAT!  And I'm SURE that my husband would be more than happy to find it!  

Thanks!!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was wondering where you were.  You've been missed!



Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!

SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.

I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.  

For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.  

In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.  

I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.  

Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
(I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.  

I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!

As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!

The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!  

This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!

ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!


----------



## ireland_nicole

pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty



I have a very girly girl 9 y/o, and per her preference, most of her simply sweets have the jumper bodice and ruffled elastic straps.  I also love that with the ruffled elastic you can add ricrac trim and embellish them a bit.  If she's planning to wear it primarily to school, I use plain elastic or short ties.  She likes the halter design for summer as well, she likes the elastic, but it makes it a pain to get the dress on, ties are much easier for the halter.



NaeNae said:


> Last post, I promise.
> MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving on the monorail, going home and not too happy about it.



I couldn't bear to leave any pics out they're so, so precious!  I just love them, botht he kids and their gorgeous customs!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Wow, Shannon!  Never a dull moment for you.  Sounds like you  need that cruise, complete with massage, it doesn't get any better than that!  Which cruiseline/ship?  Cruising is my fav vacation.  And what customs will you be making?


----------



## revrob

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Wow, Shannon!  Never a dull moment for you.  Sounds like you  need that cruise, complete with massage, it doesn't get any better than that!  Which cruiseline/ship?  Cruising is my fav vacation.  And what customs will you be making?




We're doing a Disney cruise - 4 nights on the Wonder - March 14-18.  We got in on the kids cruise free deal which was a great deal for us!
Not completely sure about the customs yet.  I know I want to make a cruise themed Feliz (which I've never made!).  I'll probably do something princess related, but not completely sure yet.  I made tshirts for the kids and will make them for me and my hubby and my parents (who are travelling with us) before we leave.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



Wow, Shannon. What a challenging Christmas! I'm glad you have the cruise to plan for, to celebrate what is good in life. 

I'll keep your friend's family in my prayers. What a horrible shame.


----------



## ireland_nicole

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



Shannon, wow so much has happened in your life.  I didn't know what you did for a living, but I very much respect and appreciate what your family does.  I am terribly sorry for your loss.  How seemingly random and senseless, and impossible to understand.  I can only imagine how stunned you might still be.  I'm so glad that you were able to share your holiday together and enjoy the moments with your children, and am excited for your cruise coming up.  What a wonderful relaxing, regenerating time for your family- plus, I can't wait to see what you make.  Please remember you're always welcome here, and I for one am grateful that this is a place to share more than the beautiful things you make, but also a place to share your heart.


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi:
Would anyone like to share how they coordinated themselves and/or husband to the kids? I've been embroidering matching shirts for the last three years and don't know what to do this year.  I'm thinking of Heather's swirl Mickey for one of our days but have no idea what to put on my husband's shirt for our Animal Kingdom day.  





[/IMG]


----------



## AlternateEgo

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> Would anyone like to share how they coordinated themselves and/or husband to the kids?  I need some Animal Kingdom ideas.  I'll post one of us from two year's ago.



Oh I have been wanting to know this as well.  I have been thinking about making animal fabric dresses for the girls and then maybe using that fbaric to make mickey heads for me and DH.


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> GREAT job on the weight loss!!!!  I need to get my behind in gear and start exercising every day again!  I always get distracted after going on vacation!
> Heathersue's designs are my favorite (and not just because she gives them to me for free) they are really the best! SOOO SOOO much better and faster to stitch out than other ones! We buy Marathon thread, it works really well. http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> 
> Have fun!



Thank for that link - that is a good price!  Which do you get - polyester or rayon?


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi:
I can't find our Animal Kingdom pictures but that's what I did the last time.  Corinne wore a dress and the rest of us had Mickey heads in safari print.
I found one of us all matching at Universal.  






[/IMG]


----------



## WDWAtLast

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



I am sorry you had such a challenging holiday season.  I am especially sorry for the loss of your friend.  I know that Lufkin also had terrible tornado damage - I am glad your home and family were spared.  Looking forward to the crusie will hopefully lift your spirits and good luck on your goals!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



Sounds like a busy life!!  I'm sorry to hear you lost a dear friend.  Thankful to hear you are safe and sound and I can't wait to see your new projects once you're back in the groove!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...

This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!






The little stinker wouldn't smile for a picture because she didn't want to wear the dress.  In hindsight, I now see I should have placed the embroidery on the pants a little lower, but maybe when she's older she'll be able to wear it for a capri set and the characters will show then?






She only liked the pants! *sigh*






And this is a Disney knock-off I did for my MIL.  While we were at Disney she pulled me aside and said "this is what I want for Christmas, but I know you can make a nicer one"  I'm not sure it's nicer, but she loved it so that's all that matters right?

Here's my little goofballs modeling it


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.


Shannon-I am so sorry for your loss.  So sad.

I have always had a lot of admiration for the work of the Salvation Army.  This summer when my DH's car died in our driveway we decided to purchase a new car.  His car had a water leak and I didn't like the idea of my kids riding around in a moldy car.  We chose to donate it to the Salvation Army rather than risk that the trade in would be less than the $1,000 repair bill.  The Salvation Army sent us the receipt for what they got for-$2,700.  We were thrilled!!!  We never would have gotten that for it but we were happy the the Salvation Army got so much.  They were so easy to deal with too.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little stinker wouldn't smile for a picture because she didn't want to wear the dress.  In hindsight, I now see I should have placed the embroidery on the pants a little lower, but maybe when she's older she'll be able to wear it for a capri set and the characters will show then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only liked the pants! *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a Disney knock-off I did for my MIL.  While we were at Disney she pulled me aside and said "this is what I want for Christmas, but I know you can make a nicer one"  I'm not sure it's nicer, but she loved it so that's all that matters right?
> 
> Here's my little goofballs modeling it



Great job!  Love these!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



I remember reading about that in the paper.  It was just so senseless & tragic.  I'm so sorry for your loss.



Diz-Mommy said:


>



At least she liked part of it.  It's really cute & maybe you could get her to wear the top with jeans?

That jacket is great.  It's so nice when people appreciate what we make, isn't it?


----------



## pitterpat

Have any of you ever done family tshirts/outfits to celebrate a special birthday?  While our March trip is the same week as my birthday, we are actually going to celebrate my dad's 60th birthday - 2 parents, 3 grown children with spouses, and 3 little girls ages 4, 5, and 7.  We have ADRs at Crystal Palace so my girls will have Pooh outfits.

I have considered doing little appliques of a balloon on t-shirts for the adults with the expectation that Dad will put his birthday button on his.  Other ideas?  (and unfortunately I don't have an embroidery machine  )


----------



## pitterpat

I love that Nemo outfit!  I looked for Nemo fabric for ages because my girls wanted Nemo outfits for our March trip.  Sadly, it's too old to buy, but you figured out a way around it.  Now...if I just had an embroidery machine I could copy your cute outfit.  (Luckily, I found some Nemo fabric -- it's mainly Bruce, but the girls liked it and that's what matters!)


----------



## Stephres

pitterpat said:


> Have any of you ever done family tshirts/outfits to celebrate a special birthday?  While our March trip is the same week as my birthday, we are actually going to celebrate my dad's 60th birthday - 2 parents, 3 grown children with spouses, and 3 little girls ages 4, 5, and 7.  We have ADRs at Crystal Palace so my girls will have Pooh outfits.



I made this for my daughter's birthday. I used ribbons for the strings. You could definitely do balloons on shirts with your sewing machine.











Shannon, my heart is breaking for you.  Glad you are staying positive and your cruise sounds awesome!


----------



## NaeNae

DGD5 came to spend the night.  DH is playing Pretty Pretty Princess with her, jewelry and all!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

pitterpat said:


> Have any of you ever done family tshirts/outfits to celebrate a special birthday?  While our March trip is the same week as my birthday, we are actually going to celebrate my dad's 60th birthday - 2 parents, 3 grown children with spouses, and 3 little girls ages 4, 5, and 7.  We have ADRs at Crystal Palace so my girls will have Pooh outfits.
> 
> I have considered doing little appliques of a balloon on t-shirts for the adults with the expectation that Dad will put his birthday button on his.  Other ideas?  (and unfortunately I don't have an embroidery machine  )



Thank you for your kind words about the Nemo outfit, I hope the little stinker will agree to wear it at least once or twice!!  Yes, I looked all over for Nemo prints and came up with NADA!!  It's too old of a movie I think- bummer!  

You could do the balloon shirts, that birthday girl outfit is so adorable!!  Our family does a lot of matching tie dye on our trips, since I do it for a part time job.  It goes a lot faster than sewing customs for everyone too, but I do a little of that too...


----------



## ms_mckenna

Hey guys not sure if anyone is still here or remembers me lol but I wanted to stop by and ask a question. Does anyone know where I would get a hold of *ie a trade board* people that make custom to work out possibly a trade. We are most likely moving in about 6 months and I have more fabric than I would really like hubby to see lol. Anyway was hoping to find someone who would take my fabric and work out a trade to make DD some customs or a price break on it because I sent them my fabric. Anyway would love the info if anyone has any or directions to send me in lol.


----------



## jham

NaeNae said:


> Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
> MVMVP



Love all the trip photos but especially this one!  And when did Attikus get so darn big?  I remember when he was born!



revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



  Hopefully 2010 will be nice and peaceful!  I'm jealous of your cruise! 



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> Would anyone like to share how they coordinated themselves and/or husband to the kids? I've been embroidering matching shirts for the last three years and don't know what to do this year.  I'm thinking of Heather's swirl Mickey for one of our days but have no idea what to put on my husband's shirt for our Animal Kingdom day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



DOH!  I would!  But they are on the other computer and I've been trying half the day to get them on to this one with no luck.  I think I'm just going to go find all the memory cards I'm too askeered to erase and load them up in the camera and upload them to the computer that way.  



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> I can't find our Animal Kingdom pictures but that's what I did the last time.  Corinne wore a dress and the rest of us had Mickey heads in safari print.
> I found one of us all matching at Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little stinker wouldn't smile for a picture because she didn't want to wear the dress.  In hindsight, I now see I should have placed the embroidery on the pants a little lower, but maybe when she's older she'll be able to wear it for a capri set and the characters will show then?
> 
> 
> And this is a Disney knock-off I did for my MIL.  While we were at Disney she pulled me aside and said "this is what I want for Christmas, but I know you can make a nicer one"  I'm not sure it's nicer, but she loved it so that's all that matters right?
> 
> Here's my little goofballs modeling it




I love the Nemo outfit!  The jacket turned out great!  I'll bet it is nicer.  My nephew wanted a knock-off Nightmare Before Christmas hoodie for Christmas.  I made it with some of Heather's designs and I love how it turned out!  Okay, that's it.  I'm getting the camera and attempting to put photos on this computer.  DH gave me a new/used computer for Christmas (a leftover from work they no longer needed).  I really needed a computer so I'm excited!  I spent part of the day cleaning my craft room (I didn't get all that far) so he set up the computer for me and I have my printer and Futura all set up now.  I'm so happy to have a computer in my craft room again!


----------



## jham

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words about the Nemo outfit, I hope the little stinker will agree to wear it at least once or twice!!  Yes, I looked all over for Nemo prints and came up with NADA!!  It's too old of a movie I think- bummer!
> 
> You could do the balloon shirts, that birthday girl outfit is so adorable!!  Our family does a lot of matching tie dye on our trips, since I do it for a part time job.  It goes a lot faster than sewing customs for everyone too, but I do a little of that too...



Hmmm...I'll trade you some Nemo fabric for some tie-dye shirts!  Those are great!  My kids would LOVE them! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys not sure if anyone is still here or remembers me lol but I wanted to stop by and ask a question. Does anyone know where I would get a hold of *ie a trade board* people that make custom to work out possibly a trade. We are most likely moving in about 6 months and I have more fabric than I would really like hubby to see lol. Anyway was hoping to find someone who would take my fabric and work out a trade to make DD some customs or a price break on it because I sent them my fabric. Anyway would love the info if anyone has any or directions to send me in lol.



Of course I remember you!  I don't know about a trade board but lots of us disboutiquers are on Facebook and you can talk about stuff like that over there.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

> Hmmm...I'll trade you some Nemo fabric for some tie-dye shirts!  Those are great! My kids would LOVE them!



Thanks!  I'd love to trade, but I'm packing away my tie dye stuff while I'm pregnant.  I don't want to handle the chemicals and risk hurting the baby.  I'm happy to teach you how to make them though if you'd like, they are pretty simple.  PM me if you'd like


----------



## ms_mckenna

jham said:


> Of course I remember you!  I don't know about a trade board but lots of us disboutiquers are on Facebook and you can talk about stuff like that over there.


Thanks Jeanne  Is there a FB list somewhere or is there a network? I will go check FB lol.


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> PitterPat- now that you have posted- I'm pretty sure there's some sort of unspoken rule that you must post your completed outfit.  Don't worry, if you want to show it on a hanger, or a kid with a giant heart covering her face- we don't mind, lots of people don't want to show their kids.


But, _*please please please*_ no swirly faces!!! They give me nightmares!  





tricia said:


> Teresa - Can't believe neither you or Heather have made the Vida.  I just made my first 2 over the last 2 weeks and it is my new favourite pattern.  Also, good job Corey on picking the prego platy.  I always used to look for the pregnant ones when buying platys or guppies, you get the best deal that way.



I had been thinking of getting rid of the aquarium for awhile. Then, we were at Meijer (a place I swore to NEVER buy fish!) and figured since I was thinking of getting rid of it anyway it wouldn't matter too much if all the fish died (how awful is that!). But, now that we have the little babies in there, it's so much more interesting again! Now, I want to keep it. I just wish our living room were bigger, it takes up so much room! 


pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty





pitterpat said:


> I am making a jumper style top.  Thanks for all those photos - it was nice to see the different combinations.  I think I'm going to go with the plain straps on my Minnie simply sweet.  I just needed to hear from someone with a DD near 7.  She'll always tell me she likes it and then when I finish it she refuses to wear it -- trying to avoid that if I can!


Lyddie likes the ruffle straps. I always find it funny when people refer to kids Lydia's age as older children. She's my baby, so I always think of her as a younger child!   She's usually quite opinionted about just what she wants when I ask her about the design of her dresses. For that reason, I don't always ask her! But, so far, I have done pretty well making what she likes. 



NaeNae said:


> Leaving on the monorail, going home and not too happy about it.


I love all the pictures!!! They are just adorable!!! That sleepy picture of baby Attikus is so adorable!!! Seeing pictures like that makes me want another baby! And, that last picture, I know just how she feels! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello all, it's been so long since I've been on here. It has been one busy month for me. My parents have been living in Africa for the last year and a half and my mom was really missing seeing the kids and missing home a little so she was came back for Christmas. She flew in on Dec 9 and just left on Sunday. My work schedule did not cooperate with her visit. I was working 3:30 to midnight plus working some overtime. I found myself getting up early most days just so I could spend time with my mom.
> 
> I was also doing quite a bit of sewing. For the teachers I made a Christmas hot pad, oven mitt and 4 matching coasters, 4 teachers total. I made another set of everything for my SIL also. Of course I forgot to take pictures  before I wrapped everything but will probably make a set for MIL for when she comes out in Feb. I was also working on a purse for my mom but ran out of time so she will get that when she comes back in June for a visit. Now that my mom has left I'm trying to catch up on some much needed sleep and finish up some unfinished sewing projects. I will post some pictures later today or tomorrow but for now I'm going to get caught up here.



That is so long to have your Mom gone! I'm glad she got to visit, but too bad you had to work so much!  



revrob said:


> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!





glorib said:


> Thank for that link - that is a good price!  Which do you get - polyester or rayon?



Heather bought it for me, and she buys the rayon. I haven't had any trouble with it breaking at all. I've hear other people buy polyester, but I've never tried it so I don't know how well it works. 



MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> I can't find our Animal Kingdom pictures but that's what I did the last time.  Corinne wore a dress and the rest of us had Mickey heads in safari print.
> I found one of us all matching at Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You guys are so cute! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!


The Nemo outfit is so cute! So is your niece! I love the hoodie you made!!! That turned out great! Want to make me one??? 



NaeNae said:


> DGD5 came to spend the night.  DH is playing Pretty Pretty Princess with her, jewelry and all!


That is so sweet!! Did you get pictures?



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words about the Nemo outfit, I hope the little stinker will agree to wear it at least once or twice!!  Yes, I looked all over for Nemo prints and came up with NADA!!  It's too old of a movie I think- bummer!
> 
> You could do the balloon shirts, that birthday girl outfit is so adorable!!  Our family does a lot of matching tie dye on our trips, since I do it for a part time job.  It goes a lot faster than sewing customs for everyone too, but I do a little of that too...


I love the tie-dye shirts! 


jham said:


> I'm getting the camera and attempting to put photos on this computer.  DH gave me a new/used computer for Christmas (a leftover from work they no longer needed).  I really needed a computer so I'm excited!  I spent part of the day cleaning my craft room (I didn't get all that far) so he set up the computer for me and I have my printer and Futura all set up now.  I'm so happy to have a computer in my craft room again!


YAY for a computer in your craft room!!! We need pictures!!! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys not sure if anyone is still here or remembers me lol but I wanted to stop by and ask a question. Does anyone know where I would get a hold of *ie a trade board* people that make custom to work out possibly a trade. We are most likely moving in about 6 months and I have more fabric than I would really like hubby to see lol. Anyway was hoping to find someone who would take my fabric and work out a trade to make DD some customs or a price break on it because I sent them my fabric. Anyway would love the info if anyone has any or directions to send me in lol.



Yes, we remember you! I've wondered how you were!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Thanks for the kind words!  I'm guessing they don't see too many customs over at Universal.  We got so much attention with just the shirts and my daughter's dress. The day my daughter wore her custom Barney twirl dress the staff members pulled us aside and gave us complimentary pictures of my daughter and barney.   

Universal definitely does not have Disney's customer service but the few days we wore customs we felt like movie stars.  Everyone went out of their way for us.  It was lovely!  

If we ever go back I will make Grinch shirts.  The silly Grinch followed us for about 30 minutes and kept pointing to himself and our shirts.


----------



## billwendy

pitterpat said:


> Have any of you ever done family tshirts/outfits to celebrate a special birthday?  While our March trip is the same week as my birthday, we are actually going to celebrate my dad's 60th birthday - 2 parents, 3 grown children with spouses, and 3 little girls ages 4, 5, and 7.  We have ADRs at Crystal Palace so my girls will have Pooh outfits.
> 
> I have considered doing little appliques of a balloon on t-shirts for the adults with the expectation that Dad will put his birthday button on his.  Other ideas?  (and unfortunately I don't have an embroidery machine  )



We have done these a few times with iron on's.

For my DH's 40th bday, I made him a shirt with 40 mickey heads on it and said celebrating 40 "ears" of disney - the mickey heads all were different, and showed his favorite things in them!! he got a TON of compliments and questions as to where  he got the shirt!!! lol i wore a shirt with a party hat on it saying celebrating Bill's birthday..





and once on my bday, we just all wore shirts that said celebrating wendy's birthday disney style...





iron on's are fun and pretty easy to do!! the creativedisigns board is so helpful!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Happy New Year Disboutiquers!!

DH and I have decided that we are going to do everything we can to make sure that we go to WDW in 2010! 2009 was a very depressing year for the both of us and we decided that we needed to go to WDW to help us get through 2010. I want to go in the Spring, but it might be easier for us to go during the fall. But either way we are going.


----------



## jham

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks Jeanne  Is there a FB list somewhere or is there a network? I will go check FB lol.



I was going to tell you to search disboutiquers but it looks like you already did!

Here are some photos where we all coordinated on our last trip.  I can't believe I'm posting them because I look horrid.   I have snow white ones too but they are on another memory card.


----------



## jham

And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> Would anyone like to share how they coordinated themselves and/or husband to the kids? I've been embroidering matching shirts for the last three years and don't know what to do this year.  I'm thinking of Heather's swirl Mickey for one of our days but have no idea what to put on my husband's shirt for our Animal Kingdom day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What about Heather's safari hat mickey head?  Super cute- I just bought it for my DH.


Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words about the Nemo outfit, I hope the little stinker will agree to wear it at least once or twice!!  Yes, I looked all over for Nemo prints and came up with NADA!!  It's too old of a movie I think- bummer!
> 
> You could do the balloon shirts, that birthday girl outfit is so adorable!!  Our family does a lot of matching tie dye on our trips, since I do it for a part time job.  It goes a lot faster than sewing customs for everyone too, but I do a little of that too...


The tie dye is too cute!  You could probably find nemo fabric on ebay.


jham said:


> I was going to tell you to search disboutiquers but it looks like you already did!
> 
> Here are some photos where we all coordinated on our last trip.  I can't believe I'm posting them because I look horrid.   I have snow white ones too but they are on another memory card.


So cute!  ok, I'm totally going to regret asking this, but are the applique's on your t's 5x7 or 6x10?  I know I should just be grateful for what I have, and I am, but I can't help but think 5x7 is going to be too small design wise for our grown up t-s.  However, your's look amazing, so I'm holding onto a tiny thread of hope that they just might be 5x7.


jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



Cute!  I love the way you used the fabric; absolutely adorable- and it looks like Lily loves it too!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> We have done these a few times with iron on's.
> 
> For my DH's 40th bday, I made him a shirt with 40 mickey heads on it and said celebrating 40 "ears" of disney - the mickey heads all were different, and showed his favorite things in them!! he got a TON of compliments and questions as to where  he got the shirt!!! lol i wore a shirt with a party hat on it saying celebrating Bill's birthday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once on my bday, we just all wore shirts that said celebrating wendy's birthday disney style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iron on's are fun and pretty easy to do!! the creativedisigns board is so helpful!!!



I just love these! Bill's shirt is simply amazing!



jham said:


> I was going to tell you to search disboutiquers but it looks like you already did!
> 
> Here are some photos where we all coordinated on our last trip.  I can't believe I'm posting them because I look horrid.   I have snow white ones too but they are on another memory card.



You are always adorable! I LOVED that you all matched! It just makes me smile! Which Canon did you get? I know you told me once but that was before I could speak camera lingo! LOL!

BTW, you can't see Lily's dress very well in that picture! That vida was beautiful and flawless!!



jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



She is such a doll that I quoted this just to tell you that! Although I loved this outfit and only took me a minute to figure out that the frog was Naveen! 



ireland_nicole said:


> What about Heather's safari hat mickey head?  Super cute- I just bought it for my DH.
> 
> The tie dye is too cute!  You could probably find nemo fabric on ebay.
> 
> So cute!  ok, I'm totally going to regret asking this, but are the applique's on your t's 5x7 or 6x10?  I know I should just be grateful for what I have, and I am, but I can't help but think 5x7 is going to be too small design wise for our grown up t-s.  However, your's look amazing, so I'm holding onto a tiny thread of hope that they just might be 5x7.
> 
> 
> Cute!  I love the way you used the fabric; absolutely adorable- and it looks like Lily loves it too!!!



I am sure some of you have seen that show Hoarders (I think is the name of it) but my friend Jill is funny and thinks we both are at beginning stages of it! But it pays to be a hoarder sometimes because some of us might just have several nemo fabrics!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little stinker wouldn't smile for a picture because she didn't want to wear the dress.  In hindsight, I now see I should have placed the embroidery on the pants a little lower, but maybe when she's older she'll be able to wear it for a capri set and the characters will show then?
> 
> 
> 
> She only liked the pants! *sigh*
> 
> 
> And this is a Disney knock-off I did for my MIL.  While we were at Disney she pulled me aside and said "this is what I want for Christmas, but I know you can make a nicer one"  I'm not sure it's nicer, but she loved it so that's all that matters right?
> 
> Here's my little goofballs modeling it




Wow! Everything was so cute! Atleast she loved the pants! that smile was priceless!



pitterpat said:


> I love that Nemo outfit!  I looked for Nemo fabric for ages because my girls wanted Nemo outfits for our March trip.  Sadly, it's too old to buy, but you figured out a way around it.  Now...if I just had an embroidery machine I could copy your cute outfit.  (Luckily, I found some Nemo fabric -- it's mainly Bruce, but the girls liked it and that's what matters!)



Hmmm, you must always come asking here for things! We love to share!



Stephres said:


> I made this for my daughter's birthday. I used ribbons for the strings. You could definitely do balloons on shirts with your sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon, my heart is breaking for you.  Glad you are staying positive and your cruise sounds awesome!



Why did I not know that you used ribbon for the strings?? Did you tack it down? I used it once but wasn't sure how I wanted to do it. I only tacked it down in a few places. No idea how it worked since it wasn't for me.



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys not sure if anyone is still here or remembers me lol but I wanted to stop by and ask a question. Does anyone know where I would get a hold of *ie a trade board* people that make custom to work out possibly a trade. We are most likely moving in about 6 months and I have more fabric than I would really like hubby to see lol. Anyway was hoping to find someone who would take my fabric and work out a trade to make DD some customs or a price break on it because I sent them my fabric. Anyway would love the info if anyone has any or directions to send me in lol.



Of course we remember you silly! I"ll hunt for you facebook shortly! I am racing against my battery!



jham said:


> Hmmm...I'll trade you some Nemo fabric for some tie-dye shirts!  Those are great!  My kids would LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I remember you!  I don't know about a trade board but lots of us disboutiquers are on Facebook and you can talk about stuff like that over there.



I was going to say the same thing! I cannot tie dye!

Shannon, I am sorry for your loss and it was on our news here. So sad and tragic. Thank you for sharing your story of what you do! I just love the Salvation Army and their Angel Trees. It gives me a reason to buy toys and clothes and baby stuff! (Yes, Teresa, I know I need a little baby!)


----------



## jessica52877

Dang! I thought I quoted the post asking about Jham's size for the Mickey pumpkins but must have missed it! She did them all *by hand* ! Aren't they wonderful!!!  So they are bigger then a regular 5x7 or 6x10 design. Lily's was done in a 5x7 hoop though!  Yes, I am nosey, that is why I know too much about other peoples work!

Why you'll go and get chatty and picture happy right when I have to get back to working!!


----------



## birdie757

Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us 

I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!

Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Lyddie likes the ruffle straps. I always find it funny when people refer to kids Lydia's age as older children. She's my baby, so I always think of her as a younger child!   She's usually quite opinionted about just what she wants when I ask her about the design of her dresses. For that reason, I don't always ask her! But, so far, I have done pretty well making what she likes.



Megan is seven and still the baby too! She is like Lydia and marches to own drummer and still likes the ruffles and what not. Don't know how long it will last!



jham said:


>



Megan says C-U-T-E! She is into spelling everything lately. I have to agree with her, it is adorable and Lily looks cut enough to squeeze!



jessica52877 said:


> Why did I not know that you used ribbon for the strings?? Did you tack it down? I used it once but wasn't sure how I wanted to do it. I only tacked it down in a few places. No idea how it worked since it wasn't for me.



I used scraps and ribbon scraps for the whole thing. I just stitched right down the middle, like you would do for ric rac. You are so cute with all your questions and you are like Teresa and never forget anything! It's like we have two encyclopedias for disney sewing on this board and I love it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PitterPat- If you check out Ebay you will find lots of Nemo fabric in more than just 1 yard. Thats where I bought mine. For a really great price too. I think I paid less than $4 a yard for it.


----------



## mom2rtk

pitterpat said:


> Another question....I've never made a Simply Sweet, but have planned out a Minnie Dot one for my DD who is 7.  What are the best kind of straps to make?  The problem with choices is always having to make a choice!!!
> 
> Anyone want to share their preferences for an older girl?  She told me, "You choose, Mama, you're the one making the dress."  Helpful, huh?
> 
> Patty



My daughter just turned 9 this fall, and LOVES the halter style:






Credit for the bodice applique goes to Shannon (revrob)!

I think she finds them more grown up looking.

Happy sewing!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I just have to update everyone on our trip.  We had originally planned on Fed 2011, because DD9 will be out of school.  Now, my DS and DIL are saying they can't go at that time, because they are trying to buy a house and the money would just be too tight!  Then...watching all those Christmas specials with the Disney holiday lights and decorations...that did me in!  I taped the one on HGTV...and watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve (while waiting for the kiddies to go to sleep!)  

That started the whole thing of me wanting ot go for Christmas.  Not to mention that my SIL spent Christmas DAY at MK with her brood!

Somehow, yesterday morning, my hands just wandered over to a board where they were talking about how low the crowds were for the week after Thanksgiving...and the next thing I knew I had the calculator out...working it!!!


So, as soon as one of the disability checks come in today, I am off to the bank to deposit into the account that has the check card...and the Travel Agent (who actually only lives a few miles from me...Is a Small WOrld!)will be making my down payment on our 10 day after Thanksgiving trip to Disney!  I am so excited!  This afternoon I am off to grab all the after Christmas sale fabrics I can find!

Now I just need to change my ticker and get BUSY!!!

My two favorite things in the world...Disney and Christmas...now if we could just manage a trip to the beach in there it would be perfect!

Nini


----------



## MinnieForMe

JHAM - Thanks for sharing.  That pumpkin dress is unbelievable. 

Oh my goodness - to the poster who made the Frog and Princess dress.  My daughter would go crazy for it.  

I guess it's time to learn to sew better!  I currently just embellish premade with my embroidery machine.  I don't like pillowcase dresses but does anyone suggest a very, very easy pattern for a sundress for a toddler?


----------



## AlternateEgo

MinnieForMe said:


> JHAM - Thanks for sharing.  That pumpkin dress is unbelievable.
> 
> Oh my goodness - to the poster who made the Frog and Princess dress.  My daughter would go crazy for it.
> 
> I guess it's time to learn to sew better!  I currently just embellish premade with my embroidery machine.  I don't like pillowcase dresses but does anyone suggest a very, very easy pattern for a sundress for a toddler?



Go to www.youcanmakethis.com and check out the Simply Sweet by CarlaC.  

It is sooo easy, I just made my first last night.  I still have to attach the skirt to the bodice, but will post pictures when I am done 

Here is the direct link.

What is really great about YCMT patterns is that they come to you on a PDF and you can print them out as many times as you make your dress, so you always have a fresh pattern to start with 

Ohhh and the Simply Sweet is great because there are so many different choices and the instructions are very clear.  For example you can make a shirt with a halter style top, a knee length dress with ruffled straps, and a full length dress with elastic straps, or mix those up... all from the same pattern.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieForMe said:


> JHAM - Thanks for sharing.  That pumpkin dress is unbelievable.
> 
> Oh my goodness - to the poster who made the Frog and Princess dress.  My daughter would go crazy for it.
> 
> I guess it's time to learn to sew better!  I currently just embellish premade with my embroidery machine.  I don't like pillowcase dresses but does anyone suggest a very, very easy pattern for a sundress for a toddler?



Also...the A-line is really easy!  This is the dress my 9 year old made for her niece's birthday a few months ago!  There is room for some embroidery work or appliqué and soooo easy to make!  (in fact my daughter is trying to have one she made in the Atlanta competition...if I can get my but in gear and get the applications sent off!)

It is the design I suggested as my DIL's first ever dress...and she is turning them out faster than even she can imagine.   Makes a nice profit....

Nini


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna start with this.  In real life, I am a Salvation Army officer.  That means that my husband and myself, together, are the pastors of the local Salvation Army church and administrators of the charitable organization work of The Salvation Army.  I guess I've assumed that people realized that about me for a long time.  I didn't realize that it wasn't known until about a month ago when I mentioned it to a group of friends on facebook that have known me for a really long time and they had no idea that's what I do.  SO, there it is.
> 
> For the past two months, I've done very little sewing.  I've been busy, busy doing Salvation Army work.  Donations were way down this year and the local need for assistance was way up.  That meant lots of work for me.  I'm by no means complaining, it just means that I had very little time to actually sew.
> 
> In the last month, I took a ministry trip to Cuba.  It was a pretty stressful trip for me.  Lots of sitting in airports, cutting through red tape and very little actual ministry time.  When I got home from that trip, I was full fledge into Christmas work.
> 
> I was SOOO ready for Christmas to be here so that I could finally spend some time with my family and relax a bit.  On December 23rd, a tornado touched down in our county.  It threatened to put a halt to our Christmas plans.  However, the damage was minimal and we were able to go ahead and go to my parents house for Christmas.
> 
> Shortly after arriving at my parents house on Christmas eve, we learned that a dear friend with whom I attended seminary and was ordained at the same time had been shot and killed in North Little Rock.
> (I think the whole world has probably heard of this - http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2009/dec/25/majors-shooting-tragedy-community-say-authorities/  )
> What a tragedy.  I couldn't think of anything else until the time we got to Little Rock for his memorial service.  I just kept thinking that it could have been my husband.  It could have been me.  It was so senseless.  Why Phil - of all the people in the world.  He was one of the kindest, gentlest people I've ever known.  It has completely shaken my world.
> 
> I'm back at my parents house now.  And feel like for the first time in weeks that maybe I can just relax for a few days.  I need a vacation!
> 
> As far as Christmas day goes, our family did have a good day.  We revealed to our children that we are going on a cruise for Spring Break.  They are so excited!  AbbyGrace just came in and said, "We leave for our 4 night cruise in 78 days!"  She and Ethan both are just thrilled.  So are we!
> 
> The cruise was our big gift this year.  I did, however, receive a subscription to Sew Beautiful magazine as well as Creative Designs in Machine Embroidery.  I'm so thrilled!  My hubby did great (he followed the subscription links that I sent him perfectly!).  I also received a hot stone massage at the spa on the cruise ship!  WOO HOO!  I could use that now!
> 
> This week, I am working on a personal goal plan for 2010.  I am going to make a list of things that I hope to sew in 2010 and work firstly on those things.  My goal is to do my best work for my family in 2010.  That's my sewing resolution!
> 
> ANYWAY, there's my update.  If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with me!  Hope to be back in the sewing groove soon and have some things to post!



Oh my, Shannon, how tragic about your friend.  Sounds like you have been very busy.  Hopefully you will have some time to relax and renew now.  Also  on the cruise.  We are cruising on March 14th too.  We are doing a 7 night on RCCL Liberty out of Miami.




Diz-Mommy said:


> She only liked the pants! *sigh*



The Nemo outfit is really cute.  At least she likes the pants.  Maybe the top will grow on her.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you for your kind words about the Nemo outfit, I hope the little stinker will agree to wear it at least once or twice!!  Yes, I looked all over for Nemo prints and came up with NADA!!  It's too old of a movie I think- bummer!
> 
> You could do the balloon shirts, that birthday girl outfit is so adorable!!  Our family does a lot of matching tie dye on our trips, since I do it for a part time job.  It goes a lot faster than sewing customs for everyone too, but I do a little of that too...



Love the Tie Dyes.  I do a couple of those evertime we go too, as my boys love them.



jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



This is so cute.  I love the detail at the top and bottom of the bodice.



jham said:


> I was going to tell you to search disboutiquers but it looks like you already did!
> 
> Here are some photos where we all coordinated on our last trip.  I can't believe I'm posting them because I look horrid.   I have snow white ones too but they are on another memory card.



They look great.



birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



So sorry for your lose. 
Great job on the dresses, and congrats on the Grand Champion.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I just have to update everyone on our trip.  We had originally planned on Fed 2011, because DD9 will be out of school.  Now, my DS and DIL are saying they can't go at that time, because they are trying to buy a house and the money would just be too tight!  Then...watching all those Christmas specials with the Disney holiday lights and decorations...that did me in!  I taped the one on HGTV...and watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve (while waiting for the kiddies to go to sleep!)
> 
> That started the whole thing of me wanting ot go for Christmas.  Not to mention that my SIL spent Christmas DAY at MK with her brood!
> 
> Somehow, yesterday morning, my hands just wandered over to a board where they were talking about how low the crowds were for the week after Thanksgiving...and the next thing I knew I had the calculator out...working it!!!
> 
> 
> So, as soon as one of the disability checks come in today, I am off to the bank to deposit into the account that has the check card...and the Travel Agent (who actually only lives a few miles from me...Is a Small WOrld!)will be making my down payment on our 10 day after Thanksgiving trip to Disney!  I am so excited!  This afternoon I am off to grab all the after Christmas sale fabrics I can find!
> 
> Now I just need to change my ticker and get BUSY!!!
> 
> My two favorite things in the world...Disney and Christmas...now if we could just manage a trip to the beach in there it would be perfect!
> 
> Nini



Congratulations.   I kinda wish I had a WDW trip to look forward to.  But I do have the cruise in March, and I think we are taking my parents to Italy in June 2011, so that is probably enough right now.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



The dress is perfect and your little girl is so cute!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  That story was on the news and I thought the whole scenario was horrific.  Our community had it's own horror story, and its just sickening what some people can do to others.



pitterpat said:


> Have any of you ever done family tshirts/outfits to celebrate a special birthday?  While our March trip is the same week as my birthday, we are actually going to celebrate my dad's 60th birthday - 2 parents, 3 grown children with spouses, and 3 little girls ages 4, 5, and 7.  We have ADRs at Crystal Palace so my girls will have Pooh outfits.
> 
> I have considered doing little appliques of a balloon on t-shirts for the adults with the expectation that Dad will put his birthday button on his.  Other ideas?  (and unfortunately I don't have an embroidery machine  )



I had Jessica make me a tee for my 40th birthday.  She can probably get the pics up here quicker than me.  It has the castle and Minnie holding a bunch of balloons, one of which is a 40.  

Another great idea I saw had the birthday person wearing a tee that said "It's my Birthday" on the front and on the back had "I'm 40 today"  and the rest of the people with her had on their shirts "It's my UN birthday" and on the back said "Celebrating Christy turning 40"  Very subtle nod to Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## jessica52877

Camping Griswalds said:


> Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  That story was on the news and I thought the whole scenario was horrific.  Our community had it's own horror story, and its just sickening what some people can do to others.
> 
> 
> 
> I had Jessica make me a tee for my 40th birthday.  She can probably get the pics up here quicker than me.  It has the castle and Minnie holding a bunch of balloons, one of which is a 40.
> 
> Another great idea I saw had the birthday person wearing a tee that said "It's my Birthday" on the front and on the back had "I'm 40 today"  and the rest of the people with her had on their shirts "It's my UN birthday" and on the back said "Celebrating Christy turning 40"  Very subtle nod to Alice in Wonderland.



Took me a while to find but I did!


----------



## revrob

Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little goofballs modeling it



That nemo set is ADORABLE!  I love the a-line paired with the easy fits.  SOOOO CUTE!

That tink hoodies - LOOOOVE it!  I would love to have one myself - I may have to borrow that idea!




lovesdumbo said:


> Shannon-I am so sorry for your loss.  So sad.
> 
> I have always had a lot of admiration for the work of the Salvation Army.  This summer when my DH's car died in our driveway we decided to purchase a new car.  His car had a water leak and I didn't like the idea of my kids riding around in a moldy car.  We chose to donate it to the Salvation Army rather than risk that the trade in would be less than the $1,000 repair bill.  The Salvation Army sent us the receipt for what they got for-$2,700.  We were thrilled!!!  We never would have gotten that for it but we were happy the the Salvation Army got so much.  They were so easy to deal with too.





Stephres said:


> Shannon, my heart is breaking for you.  Glad you are staying positive and your cruise sounds awesome!






jham said:


> Hopefully 2010 will be nice and peaceful!  I'm jealous of your cruise!





teresajoy said:


>





jessica52877 said:


> Shannon, I am sorry for your loss and it was on our news here. So sad and tragic. Thank you for sharing your story of what you do! I just love the Salvation Army and their Angel Trees. It gives me a reason to buy toys and clothes and baby stuff! (Yes, Teresa, I know I need a little baby!)






tricia said:


> Oh my, Shannon, how tragic about your friend.  Sounds like you have been very busy.  Hopefully you will have some time to relax and renew now.  Also  on the cruise.  We are cruising on March 14th too.  We are doing a 7 night on RCCL Liberty out of Miami.





Camping Griswalds said:


> Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  That story was on the news and I thought the whole scenario was horrific.  Our community had it's own horror story, and its just sickening what some people can do to others.



Thanks so much, everyone, for your thoughts!  It's been tough, but I have to say that I am SO glad that I went to his memorial service.  For the first time since the killing, I had a sense of peace wave over me.  I know that my friend is with the Lord.  I know that God was with him even at the time of his shooting and death.  

Now, I'm just looking forward to a more relaxed, more peaceful 2010!  I'm even trying to talk my hubby into taking a spur of the moment trip for 2-3 days - use some DVC points and just get away and relax for a few days.  We'll see how that works out.

Today, I'm going to a really cool quilt shop with my mom.  I'm hoping to find something amazing.  We're taking it easy today and we'll head home tomorrow.

Which brings me to my next point - My niece is marching in the TOURNAMENT OF ROSES PARADE!  I'm so proud of her!  She's an absolutely excellent musician and was selected to march with The Salvation Army band in the parade.  We'll be staying here long enough to watch the parade tomorrow and then headed home.  

Here's to a fabulous 2010!



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys not sure if anyone is still here or remembers me lol but I wanted to stop by and ask a question. Does anyone know where I would get a hold of *ie a trade board* people that make custom to work out possibly a trade. We are most likely moving in about 6 months and I have more fabric than I would really like hubby to see lol. Anyway was hoping to find someone who would take my fabric and work out a trade to make DD some customs or a price break on it because I sent them my fabric. Anyway would love the info if anyone has any or directions to send me in lol.




HEY!  How are you?  Did you find the group on facebook?  I'd love to add you -my name on there is Shannon Winters


----------



## lovesdumbo

birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


So sorry for your loss.

I LOVE that Candy Cane top!!! Congrats on the Grand Champion!!!

When are you going in January?  I'll be at AKL 1/20 to 1/27 for my DD's 7th birthday.  I better get busy!!!!



MinnieForMe said:


> I guess it's time to learn to sew better!  I currently just embellish premade with my embroidery machine.  I don't like pillowcase dresses but does anyone suggest a very, very easy pattern for a sundress for a toddler?


I'll 2nd Carla's A-line top & dress.  I just love Carla's patterns.  Such good instructions that she teaches you skills you can apply to other projects.  If you start with her A-line then it isn't much more difficult to make the Vida.  OH...and I really LOVE her easy fit pants.  If you want to improve your sewing skills that is the perfect pattern to start with!


----------



## birdie757

lovesdumbo said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> I LOVE that Candy Cane top!!! Congrats on the Grand Champion!!!
> 
> When are you going in January?  I'll be at AKL 1/20 to 1/27 for my DD's 7th birthday.  I better get busy!!!!



We are going up the 14th-16th.  We will be at POR.  It will be my niece's first trip...she is 1.  Which reminds me that I should probably try to make her something that says it is her first trip.


----------



## tvgirlmin

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> Would anyone like to share how they coordinated themselves and/or husband to the kids? I've been embroidering matching shirts for the last three years and don't know what to do this year.  I'm thinking of Heather's swirl Mickey for one of our days but have no idea what to put on my husband's shirt for our Animal Kingdom day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





MinnieForMe said:


> Hi:
> I can't find our Animal Kingdom pictures but that's what I did the last time.  Corinne wore a dress and the rest of us had Mickey heads in safari print.
> I found one of us all matching at Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE those universal customs!!!!  IOA was one of our favorite stops this fall - my hubby loved Disney, but he is soooo ready to go back to IOA!  And wow - the pirate family pic is awesome!  And LOVE your tink outfit!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!



Love the Nemo Outfit and the Tink!  I bet the Nemo will end up being her favorite outfit - my daughter always does me like that, fights putting on what I make for her, and then once its on doesn't want to take it off!



billwendy said:


> We have done these a few times with iron on's.
> 
> For my DH's 40th bday, I made him a shirt with 40 mickey heads on it and said celebrating 40 "ears" of disney - the mickey heads all were different, and showed his favorite things in them!! he got a TON of compliments and questions as to where  he got the shirt!!! lol i wore a shirt with a party hat on it saying celebrating Bill's birthday..



What cool birthday shirts!!!  Love em!



jham said:


> I was going to tell you to search disboutiquers but it looks like you already did!
> 
> Here are some photos where we all coordinated on our last trip.  I can't believe I'm posting them because I look horrid.



You look great, girl! You sound like me - I never like how I look in pics!



jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



Adorable!



birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



So sorry for your loss - lots of pixie dust for a new addition in 2010.  And love your customs - your daughter is just adorable!!!



mom2rtk said:


> My daughter just turned 9 this fall, and LOVES the halter style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for the bodice applique goes to Shannon (revrob)!
> 
> I think she finds them more grown up looking.
> 
> Happy sewing!



Your customs are so beautiful - I wish I had half your talent! 



jessica52877 said:


> Took me a while to find but I did!



What a cute idea!

I have been a busy little bee lately - finished up three things this week:

An Ariel A-line for Emmy that I cut out before Christmas.  Applique is a Fablique from Jo-Annes...

Back Detail





Best pic she would let me get of the front:






My first Patricia Tunic for my Hubby's Grandmother's Birthday - It was super easy and I am thrilled with how it turned out!






Puffy Sleeves:





The Super Cool button!




A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...











Button detail - my four year old picked these out!  Love them!


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

Could someone point me in the direction of some patterns for my daughters 18in doll she got for Christmas?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> OH my goodness!
> 
> We can't take advantage of any of the great deals around right now, but we have made some sort of decisions about our trip.  It was supposed to be Feb 2011...now we are thinking about Nov/Dec 2010!  Going the week after Thanksgiving we will be able to see the Christmas lights, and be able to take advantage of the value season...plus we wouldn't have to pay for my GD who will still be only 2!
> 
> Without the addition of my DGD2 we will save over $1000... I am getting so excited!  I can think of so many more Christmas Disney dresses than I can Valentine's Disney!
> 
> Wish me luck in thinking this through!  I have to make a decision today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini


 We also will be in WDW about the same time.  We wanted to skip MNSSHP and go to see Christmas this upcoming year.  We are planning to be there for the Parade taping if we can muster up enough courage to take on that kind of crowds.  Have a super trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
> MVMVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom


I just love all the great outfits!  Thanks for sharing.


Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a Disney knock-off I did for my MIL.  While we were at Disney she pulled me aside and said "this is what I want for Christmas, but I know you can make a nicer one"  I'm not sure it's nicer, but she loved it so that's all that matters right?


I just love how cute she looks being mad.  The nemo is the best. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Happy New Year Disboutiquers!!
> 
> DH and I have decided that we are going to do everything we can to make sure that we go to WDW in 2010! 2009 was a very depressing year for the both of us and we decided that we needed to go to WDW to help us get through 2010. I want to go in the Spring, but it might be easier for us to go during the fall. But either way we are going.


Yeah Crystal, you deserve a good year and I hope disney is in the near future.



jham said:


>


Those pictures are wonderful and so are the customs.  Where ever where you to see Jack and Sally?


----------



## AlternateEgo

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of some patterns for my daughters 18in doll she got for Christmas?



http://youcanmakethis.com/doll-clothing.htm

There are some free ones in there too!


----------



## AlternateEgo

So I have been putting together a plan for my sisters baby 

Tell me what you guys think...

*Crib Blanket *- 45 x 60 Using Minky/Cotton with a Rick Rack Border. I was going to use the same general idea as the Free Receiving blanket pattern from YCMT.

*3 Bibs* - Using leftover Minky/Cotton from Blanket.  I want to use a snap, I have seen them on etsy... but I dont know how to do snaps.  Any ideas?  I also don't have a pattern for this.  I want it to have the snaps to the side instead of in the back.  Does anyone know of a pattern?  Or should I make my own?

*3 Receiving Blankets *- 40 x 40 Using Flannel/Cotton.  I have considered just doing flannel with a rolled edge instead of the YMCT pattern - but most likely not.

*Diaper Bag -* Using the Onesie Diaper Bag pattern on YCMT.  I  it and am planning to make myself one as a tote bag (no onesie)   My cousin is expecting in August and I think this pattern will get a lot of use. I plan to use coordinating fabrics and Rick Rack somewhere.

*Changing Pad *- I should have 12 x 54 left from the Crib blanket and was hoping that 12" would be wide enough for a changing pad.  If I find some in stores, I can always go up a few inches, but if I order online I have to go up another 1/2 yard.  Maybe I could find another use for the leftover Minky. 
I was going to use a ribbon for a tie or maybe some Rick Rack, but I think that would be hard to tie. 

And Last...
*6-12 Burp Cloths*- I will have approximately 14 x 126 leftover from the receiving blankets (double if I make them double thick) and am planning to use the YCMT pattern.  I found a 12 pack of cloth diapers to use and _might_ make her 12 or make her 6 and save the other 6 for my cousin.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lovesdumbo

birdie757 said:


> We are going up the 14th-16th.  We will be at POR.  It will be my niece's first trip...she is 1.  Which reminds me that I should probably try to make her something that says it is her first trip.


My soon to be 7 year old was 11 1/2 months on her first trip.  



tvgirlmin said:


> I have been a busy little bee lately - finished up three things this week:
> 
> An Ariel A-line for Emmy that I cut out before Christmas.  Applique is a Fablique from Jo-Annes...
> Best pic she would let me get of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Patricia Tunic for my Hubby's Grandmother's Birthday - It was super easy and I am thrilled with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...


What a cute A-line and model!  Great tunic!  LOVE that bowling shirt!!!!!  My almost 7yo tomboy would love it too.  Where did you get those fabrics?



luvalwaysMandy said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of some patterns for my daughters 18in doll she got for Christmas?


The commercial patterns have 18" doll patterns and JoAnn's often has patterns on sale for $1 BUT they have virtually no instructions.  I love Carla's patterns on youcanmakethis.  Many of her child size patterns have doll size too.  

The wrap skirt on this free pattern is really easy:
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/doll-clothing/FREE-Make-Twirls-for-Girls-for-Toys-for-Tots.htm


----------



## ms_mckenna

jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



Oh I am in absolute love to to cute! 

I am Callie Cameron over there ladies. I did update you guys about our adoption right? And Shannon I looked you up  I was trying to remember your name late last night when I was on there but couldn't glad you posted! I love FB lol.


----------



## jessica52877

ms_mckenna said:


> Oh I am in absolute love to to cute!
> 
> I am Callie Cameron over there ladies. I did update you guys about our adoption right? And Shannon I looked you up  I was trying to remember your name late last night when I was on there but couldn't glad you posted! I love FB lol.




I finally found you this morning, which you obviously saw! I am assuming here that you were able to adopt both those precious babies! Hopefully they have both gone through but I was kind of reading the pictures and thinking maybe the one isn't final yet? I sure hope so though! You have such beautiful children! I enjoyed seeing updated pictures of your older two!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I just have to update everyone on our trip.  We had originally planned on Fed 2011, because DD9 will be out of school.  Now, my DS and DIL are saying they can't go at that time, because they are trying to buy a house and the money would just be too tight!  Then...watching all those Christmas specials with the Disney holiday lights and decorations...that did me in!  I taped the one on HGTV...and watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve (while waiting for the kiddies to go to sleep!)
> 
> That started the whole thing of me wanting ot go for Christmas.  Not to mention that my SIL spent Christmas DAY at MK with her brood!
> 
> Somehow, yesterday morning, my hands just wandered over to a board where they were talking about how low the crowds were for the week after Thanksgiving...and the next thing I knew I had the calculator out...working it!!!
> 
> 
> So, as soon as one of the disability checks come in today, I am off to the bank to deposit into the account that has the check card...and the Travel Agent (who actually only lives a few miles from me...Is a Small WOrld!)will be making my down payment on our 10 day after Thanksgiving trip to Disney!  I am so excited!  This afternoon I am off to grab all the after Christmas sale fabrics I can find!
> 
> Now I just need to change my ticker and get BUSY!!!
> 
> My two favorite things in the world...Disney and Christmas...now if we could just manage a trip to the beach in there it would be perfect!
> 
> Nini



Congrats and enjoy your trip planning!



tvgirlmin said:


> I have been a busy little bee lately - finished up three things this week:
> 
> An Ariel A-line for Emmy that I cut out before Christmas.  Applique is a Fablique from Jo-Annes...
> 
> Back Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best pic she would let me get of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Patricia Tunic for my Hubby's Grandmother's Birthday - It was super easy and I am thrilled with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffy Sleeves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Super Cool button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button detail - my four year old picked these out!  Love them!


These are great!  I especially love the 1st birthday shirt; I think it's adorable!


----------



## vargas17

ms_mckenna said:


> I am Callie Cameron over there ladies. I did update you guys about our adoption right? And Shannon I looked you up  I was trying to remember your name late last night when I was on there but couldn't glad you posted! I love FB lol.



Callie!!!  I had no clue this was you until you said your name.  I have read your post before but never looked close enough at your pics.  Too funny!!!  I tried on a couple of ainslie's wdw customs and they don't fit.  I bet they would fit your little girl!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> And here is Lily's The Princess and the Frog dress.  I used Heathersue's frog/Naveen embroidery.



So cute!  I like the triangle 'ruffle' on the front.



birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



  I love the candy cane outfit.  You are much braver than me.  I was planning on making a petti & the thought of that many slippery ruffle scared me out of it.



tvgirlmin said:


> I have been a busy little bee lately - finished up three things this week:
> 
> An Ariel A-line for Emmy that I cut out before Christmas.  Applique is a Fablique from Jo-Annes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Patricia Tunic for my Hubby's Grandmother's Birthday - It was super easy and I am thrilled with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...



Ariel is so cute & I love the puppy shirt!  Such fun fabrics.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok everyone here are some pictures from Christmas - my first set of feliz dresses for the girls. I have to say the pattern is pretty easy with the tutorial in the bookmarks! I love it!
> Here is Evangelines Feliz --I used A. Henry fabric for 2 of the dresses I think this is called "Santa's Bag". She was not happy when we told her she was not allowed to have the grown-up punch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocelyn's dress I still need to put the last ruffle on it - A. Henry's "Babycakes" in green - this is the fabric for the last ruffle also that goes all the way around the skirt. They are not the best pictures.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet's dress - had to have the Minnie dot in someones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back



I haven't been quoting on this site in a few days (just looking and loving everything I see)....been doing the Christmas stuff, redecorating a room and "lurking".  But I couldn't pass this one up.  You did an excellent job on the felizes.  Great fabric choices.  And I absolutely love Evangeline's pouty face.  Ha!  Too cute!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I finally have a few pics to share of my recent projects. When I finally get to doing laundry I will take pics of the boys actually wearing their shirts.
Brandon is on a Snoopy kick lately and this print is perfect for him, both pirates and Snoopy.








Dylan loves fire trucks so he picked this print.








I'll post more pics tomorrow, I have to get ready for a crazy night at work.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have a few pics to share of my recent projects. When I finally get to doing laundry I will take pics of the boys actually wearing their shirts.
> Brandon is on a Snoopy kick lately and this print is perfect for him, both pirates and Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan loves fire trucks so he picked this print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics tomorrow, I have to get ready for a crazy night at work.


Those are great shirts.  With boys our options are limited but the bowling shirt is a staple in our wardrobe.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tvgirlmin said:


> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...



What do men know?  I think the shirt is fantastic. Everything you've shown us looks great.


----------



## birdie757

AlternateEgo said:


> So I have been putting together a plan for my sisters baby
> 
> What do you guys think?



My little sis just had her baby and this is what I did for her (so far...lol)

As my main gift to her for her shower I made her crib set.  I did the quilt, bumpers, dust ruffle and window valance.  I used a simplicity pattern loosely for it.  The quilt was a rag quilt.  I didn't think she would go for the idea but she loved it since she wanted something much simpler than what they have in the stores now for girls.  Here is a photo of some of it on her crib.




Here is the set on her crib...it doesn't show the dust ruffle well though.  I did not make the sheet.  The polka dot material was actually crib sheets I cut up because that is what she wanted the whole set based on.  The quilt is a rag quilt with cotton and minky.




This shows the dust ruffle in the right upper corner.  I did both the dust ruffle and the window valance like this.  I barely had enough of the stripe to make them both so I seamed white to the tops of the stripe material and used a 1" wide grosgrain ribbon to cover the seam.  

Just my two cents!


----------



## birdie757

100AcrePrincess said:


> I love the candy cane outfit.  You are much braver than me.  I was planning on making a petti & the thought of that many slippery ruffle scared me out of it.



I was a little nervous too but Carla's directions are so easy.  A friend of mine who hadn't sewn since home ec 15 years ago sewed along with me and she did fine.  You just have to be able to gather and zig zag and since the fabric is so fine it gathers so easily.  She really keeps the steps so you are dealing with small parts rather than an enormous mound of fluff!  The nylon chiffon is cheap too...I think I paid $16 for it online so if it was a mess it wasn't a huge loss.  Still cheaper than buying one online.


----------



## jham

ireland_nicole said:


> What about Heather's safari hat mickey head?  Super cute- I just bought it for my DH.
> 
> The tie dye is too cute!  You could probably find nemo fabric on ebay.
> 
> So cute!  ok, I'm totally going to regret asking this, but are the applique's on your t's 5x7 or 6x10?  I know I should just be grateful for what I have, and I am, but I can't help but think 5x7 is going to be too small design wise for our grown up t-s.  However, your's look amazing, so I'm holding onto a tiny thread of hope that they just might be 5x7.
> 
> 
> Cute!  I love the way you used the fabric; absolutely adorable- and it looks like Lily loves it too!!!



Jessica is right, I did them *by hand*  I do wish I had a 6x10 hoop but the 5x7 is usually sufficient.  



birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



So sorry about your miscarriage.   I'm hoping for more Disney magic for you!   The candy cane outfit is gorgeous!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I just have to update everyone on our trip.  We had originally planned on Fed 2011, because DD9 will be out of school.  Now, my DS and DIL are saying they can't go at that time, because they are trying to buy a house and the money would just be too tight!  Then...watching all those Christmas specials with the Disney holiday lights and decorations...that did me in!  I taped the one on HGTV...and watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve (while waiting for the kiddies to go to sleep!)
> 
> That started the whole thing of me wanting ot go for Christmas.  Not to mention that my SIL spent Christmas DAY at MK with her brood!
> 
> Somehow, yesterday morning, my hands just wandered over to a board where they were talking about how low the crowds were for the week after Thanksgiving...and the next thing I knew I had the calculator out...working it!!!
> 
> 
> So, as soon as one of the disability checks come in today, I am off to the bank to deposit into the account that has the check card...and the Travel Agent (who actually only lives a few miles from me...Is a Small WOrld!)will be making my down payment on our 10 day after Thanksgiving trip to Disney!  I am so excited!  This afternoon I am off to grab all the after Christmas sale fabrics I can find!
> 
> Now I just need to change my ticker and get BUSY!!!
> 
> My two favorite things in the world...Disney and Christmas...now if we could just manage a trip to the beach in there it would be perfect!
> 
> Nini



 I'm excited for you!  Someday I will see a Disney park at Christmastime!



tvgirlmin said:


> LOVE those universal customs!!!!  IOA was one of our favorite stops this fall - my hubby loved Disney, but he is soooo ready to go back to IOA!  And wow - the pirate family pic is awesome!  And LOVE your tink outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Nemo Outfit and the Tink!  I bet the Nemo will end up being her favorite outfit - my daughter always does me like that, fights putting on what I make for her, and then once its on doesn't want to take it off!
> 
> 
> 
> What cool birthday shirts!!!  Love em!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great, girl! You sound like me - I never like how I look in pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss - lots of pixie dust for a new addition in 2010.  And love your customs - your daughter is just adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your customs are so beautiful - I wish I had half your talent!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute idea!
> 
> I have been a busy little bee lately - finished up three things this week:
> 
> An Ariel A-line for Emmy that I cut out before Christmas.  Applique is a Fablique from Jo-Annes...
> 
> Back Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best pic she would let me get of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Patricia Tunic for my Hubby's Grandmother's Birthday - It was super easy and I am thrilled with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button detail - my four year old picked these out!  Love them!



Love it all!  The Ariel a-line is adorable.  I love the Patricia tunic!  That is one of my favorite patterns!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love all the great outfits!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I just love how cute she looks being mad.  The nemo is the best.
> 
> 
> Yeah Crystal, you deserve a good year and I hope disney is in the near future.
> 
> 
> Those pictures are wonderful and so are the customs.  Where ever where you to see Jack and Sally?



I almost had to stalk them!  They are only out In October (and probably the last few days of September) and usually near the entrance to the Haunted Mansion.  Sometimes by the little fountain, sometimes over by the whycantithinkofthenameofit...you know, the water.  



AlternateEgo said:


> So I have been putting together a plan for my sisters baby
> 
> Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> *Crib Blanket *- 45 x 60 Using Minky/Cotton with a Rick Rack Border. I was going to use the same general idea as the Free Receiving blanket pattern from YCMT.
> 
> *3 Bibs* - Using leftover Minky/Cotton from Blanket.  I want to use a snap, I have seen them on etsy... but I dont know how to do snaps.  Any ideas?  I also don't have a pattern for this.  I want it to have the snaps to the side instead of in the back.  Does anyone know of a pattern?  Or should I make my own?
> 
> *3 Receiving Blankets *- 40 x 40 Using Flannel/Cotton.  I have considered just doing flannel with a rolled edge instead of the YMCT pattern - but most likely not.
> 
> *Diaper Bag -* Using the Onesie Diaper Bag pattern on YCMT.  I  it and am planning to make myself one as a tote bag (no onesie)   My cousin is expecting in August and I think this pattern will get a lot of use. I plan to use coordinating fabrics and Rick Rack somewhere.
> 
> *Changing Pad *- I should have 12 x 54 left from the Crib blanket and was hoping that 12" would be wide enough for a changing pad.  If I find some in stores, I can always go up a few inches, but if I order online I have to go up another 1/2 yard.  Maybe I could find another use for the leftover Minky.
> I was going to use a ribbon for a tie or maybe some Rick Rack, but I think that would be hard to tie.
> 
> And Last...
> *6-12 Burp Cloths*- I will have approximately 14 x 126 leftover from the receiving blankets (double if I make them double thick) and am planning to use the YCMT pattern.  I found a 12 pack of cloth diapers to use and _might_ make her 12 or make her 6 and save the other 6 for my cousin.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Wow!  Lucky sister!  It sounds fabulous!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have a few pics to share of my recent projects. When I finally get to doing laundry I will take pics of the boys actually wearing their shirts.
> Brandon is on a Snoopy kick lately and this print is perfect for him, both pirates and Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan loves fire trucks so he picked this print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics tomorrow, I have to get ready for a crazy night at work.



Great job!  The Snoopy pirate shirt is my favorite!


----------



## Granna4679

I haven't sewn much since I finished all of the Christmas presents 
but I was off work this week and my daughters and I decided to 
redecorate my granddaughter's room.  This was the youngest DGD2 
room and we decided to make it for both of them and use the other 
room for play room.  They love it and we were very happy with the results.  They both love fairies and tinkerbell so we went with that theme.  
This is how the room started out....




And then the finished project...




















Now if they will only sleep in the room, we will have been successful.  They love sleeping with their mom (especially the youngest DGD2).
Wow..sorry pics are so big.  I will try to remember to resize next time I post.


----------



## tricia

PrincessMickey said:


>



Great shirts.



birdie757 said:


> This shows the dust ruffle in the right upper corner.  I did both the dust ruffle and the window valance like this.  I barely had enough of the stripe to make them both so I seamed white to the tops of the stripe material and used a 1" wide grosgrain ribbon to cover the seam.
> 
> Just my two cents!



Lucky little sis, everything looks great.



Granna4679 said:


>



Awesome looking room!!

And the picture size is perfect.  We hate straining our eyes on little pictures.


----------



## pitterpat

Man...I can't wait until I can quote...a few more posts until I'm "legit."  Then I can post a picture of my almost-finished a-line with the giant Ariel applique I asked about in my first post.

Mandy - you asked about 18" doll patterns and got good advice about Carla C's patterns over on you can make this.com.  I wanted to add that it is so EASY to make your girls match their dolls with her patterns because when you buy the girl pattern you get the doll free.  You can almost make the doll outfits with scraps from the girls so it is economical, too 

I'm feeling old tonight.  New Years Eve and I'm home while my girls host a sleepover.  THe girls are having a blast and I just sent them to bed so I hear sweet giggling.  I LOVE it!  I'm not really a party girl, but I am sad my sweet husband has to work tonight.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## tricia

pitterpat said:


> Man...I can't wait until I can quote...a few more posts until I'm "legit."  Then I can post a picture of my almost-finished a-line with the giant Ariel applique I asked about in my first post.
> 
> Mandy - you asked about 18" doll patterns and got good advice about Carla C's patterns over on you can make this.com.  I wanted to add that it is so EASY to make your girls match their dolls with her patterns because when you buy the girl pattern you get the doll free.  You can almost make the doll outfits with scraps from the girls so it is economical, too
> 
> I'm feeling old tonight.  New Years Eve and I'm home while my girls host a sleepover.  THe girls are having a blast and I just sent them to bed so I hear sweet giggling.  I LOVE it!  I'm not really a party girl, but I am sad my sweet husband has to work tonight.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!



Getting to 10 is easy.  Just tell us 3 things about yourself in 3 separate posts.




Go ahead, we will wait............


----------



## tricia

Got a couple of more things sewn lately.

This Thomas set that I just finished tonight. (except for buttons and buttonholes, cause I always do those on MILs machine)

















And this Vida with a portrait peasant.  I love the Vida, this is my second one and I am sure there will be many more.





(Gotta go check the settings on my camera, these pics are all kinda off)


----------



## pitterpat

Fair enough, Tricia...I guess I know a LOT more about all of you than you know about me.

1. My real job is that I am a lawyer.
2. I live in the same town where I grew up....as do my parents, both of my brothers, uncles, cousins, etc. etc. etc. and I LOVE it.
3.  I had to learn because my 5 year old is as then as a 1 year old and as tall as a 4 year old --- her 19" waist means nothing fits.  I was embarassed that all her pants had safety pins to keep them up.

How's that?


----------



## pitterpat

Ok.....

4. Since I saw you discussing it last week...I met my DH online, too.  We met in 1995 when we were both in college and it was mostly college students online, but people still look at me like I have a third eye when I tell them.
5. I love sewing customs so that my scrapbook pages look better.  Yes, my family thinks I need therapy.
6. I am a Girl Scout leader for a 2nd grade Brownie troop and a Kindergarten Daisy troop (and I have 2 ddswho each want to sell 600 boxes of cookies next moonth  )

I'm not very interesting...only one more post to endure if 10 is the magic number.


----------



## tricia

pitterpat said:


> Fair enough, Tricia...I guess I know a LOT more about all of you than you know about me.
> 
> 1. My real job is that I am a lawyer.
> 2. I live in the same town where I grew up....as do my parents, both of my brothers, uncles, cousins, etc. etc. etc. and I LOVE it.
> 3.  I had to learn because my 5 year old is as then as a 1 year old and as tall as a 4 year old --- her 19" waist means nothing fits.  I was embarassed that all her pants had safety pins to keep them up.
> 
> How's that?



Thanks for sharing, Soon you will be able to multiquote and post pics.


----------



## pitterpat

7. I can hang sheetrock, mud, sand, paint, and finish a wall like a professional.
8. My best friend is a travel agent who specializes in Disney -- bad for my addiction!
9. This should be my 10th post so I'll go find a photo of something I made.....now to learn how to post a photo....


----------



## pitterpat

tricia said:


> Thanks for sharing, Soon you will be able to multiquote and post pics.




Woo Hoo!  I'm quoting now, Baby!

I should find another way to entertain myself....sorry.


----------



## tricia

Great job, now your cookin.


----------



## revrob

pitterpat said:


> Woo Hoo!  I'm quoting now, Baby!
> 
> I should find another way to entertain myself....sorry.



SO COOL!  We've learned a lot about you, and now you get to quote and post pics!  I believe there's a little tutorial or instructions in the first post of this thread on how to post pics if that will help.

I can't wait to see what you've made!

And I wish I knew how to do the sheetrock thing!


----------



## pitterpat

I wanted to post a few pictures of things you inspired me to make before our trip in Oct. 2008.









I hope this works!  Thanks for allowing me to join in after lurking for so long!


----------



## Granna4679

*VBAndrea* - Love the Cars and AK outfits.  Your little ones looked so cute in them.
*Eyore4Ever *-Hope you are feeling better today and can start off the New Year with good health.



NaeNae said:


> Here's a few pics from our trip of the DGK's.
> MVMVP



All of the pics and customs are adorable and love seeing the customs on your kiddos but this first one of her with her arms folded is adorable.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Here's some of my holiday sewing I did for gifts...
> 
> This Nemo outfit was for my neice, sewing for little girls is so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little stinker wouldn't smile for a picture because she didn't want to wear the dress.



Such a cute oufit and niece.  I love the way the outfit coordinates with her hair.  



billwendy said:


> We have done these a few times with iron on's.
> 
> For my DH's 40th bday, I made him a shirt with 40 mickey heads on it and said celebrating 40 "ears" of disney - the mickey heads all were different, and showed his favorite things in them!! he got a TON of compliments and questions as to where  he got the shirt!!! lol i wore a shirt with a party hat on it saying celebrating Bill's birthday..



Wendy - I love the 40th birthday shirt for your DH.  What a super creative idea to make for him.  



jham said:


>



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Halloween patchwork twirl.  That is adorable.  This is a great picture of all of you.  And I think I lost my quote on one of these but also love the Princess and the Frog fabric.  I have the fabric and was just waiting to see something I love to give me an inspiration.  

*tvgirl* - Love the puppy bowling shirt.  Your nephew will look so cute in that.  How can they NOT love it???
*
AlternateEgo* - All of the baby accessorie ideas sound so cute.  I love original handmade things as opposed to the the storebought baby stuff. Both my daughters baby bedding, as well as granddaughters were custom made by me and family members.  It makes it so much more special. 



birdie757 said:


> Sooo glad to finally be back on the boards.  We have had a crazy month around here.  About two weeks after we got back from our Nov trip, on dd's 4th birthday, I found out we "brought a little of the magic home with us".  Unfortunately, I ended up miscarrying which has had me down and not chatting on the boards.  The good thing is that I am healthy now and the dr. has given us the green light for our January cycle, and the best part is that I will be most fertile during our January trip to Disney.  Keep your fingers crossed that the magic will work again for us
> 
> I did a lot of sewing over December for the Holidays.  I did monogramed "slankets" for dh's female coworkers.  They were a big hit!  For dd's holiday dance recital I made up CarlaC's new pettiskirt pattern with a simply sweet top.  The Candy Canes are my first ever digitized design!  I am so hooked on digitizing.  Last but not least I entered a Simplysweet in our county fair and came away with Grand Champion!
> 
> Next up for me are some newborn pettiskirts, I need to really reduce CarlaC's pattern, and possibly a Tianna dress for our Jan trip.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



The candy cane is one of my favorite customs I have seen!!  You did an excellent job.  I love the petti and will have to try that now that you say it is easy.  I have been scared to try.  And congrats on the Grand Prize.



tricia said:


> Awesome looking room!!
> 
> And the picture size is perfect.  We hate straining our eyes on little pictures.



Thank you.


----------



## tricia

pitterpat said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of things you inspired me to make before our trip in Oct. 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Thanks for allowing me to join in after lurking for so long!



Worked perfectly.

The customs look great.  Love the Tigger outfits especially

And you have been lurking here for well over a year and not said anything?!?!?!?


----------



## NiniMorris

Sooo...Pitterpat...what part of GA do you live in?  I'm just outside Atl..kind of half way between Atlanta and Athens...

Nini


----------



## BBGirl

Happiness and Health in the New Year.  Thanks all for the great inspiration and making me feel welcome.


----------



## clhemsath

by making my first post!! So, I'll start with an introduction.  My name is Carrie and I am Disney obsessed.  I started on Dis-boards about a year ago planning our first family vacation to Disney last June and found your thread.  You all are so inspiring!!  I have a whole weekend planned of sewing things you all have done or suggested (even though you weren't technically talking to me...)  I am going to take pictures as I go and keep you guys updated and I think that will keep me motivated.

I am sewing for my DD who is 6 and DD who just turned 5 last week.  Both got dolls for Christmas and need to have matching outfits or so I have been told.

I am now heading to bed since I have seen 2010.  I hope you all have a healthy, safe and joyous New Year.

Thanks again for letting me join in.
Carrie


----------



## ZanyToes

I just ordered my fabric for the first 3 disney outfits!   and man was that more expensive than I thought it would be LOL.   but 3 outfits per day (one for each girlie and a shirt for my little man) adds up quickly!  I think I'll get the first 3 outfits done and then order fabric for the last 3.

So far I've got one for epcot (the Alexander Henry good earth prints and I'll do a mickey/ minnie applique), another for epcot (w/ the big red and white polka dots), and one for animal kingdom (the zoology print mixed w/ zebra print and a mickey applique).   Rohan's shirts (the little man) will be out of the good earth boys and girls print, the red/ white dot, and the zoology print.   I'm usually a girlie girlie pinks and flowers fabric shopper.. shopping for fabrics that will work for my son as well has been a challenge LOL


----------



## *Toadstool*

*Wow! You guys have been chatty!! I only skipped reading the thread for 1 day and it was alot to catch up on!*



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am taking my Babylock back to the dealer tomorrow after a nap to have it looked at - I got the sharpie off - mostly but the bent pin really did a number on it and it won't pick up the bobbin thread if I have it in a zigzag stitch. It has also ?dropped the top thread and ran it throught the fabric picking it back up like my old machine did before I got this one. SO I am pretty sure I either messed up my timing or nicked up the bobbin case like the last one. but my old one works for in the meantime. I didn't even try to embroidery arm after this happen.
> The girls got Precious Day dolls for Christmas - or as Juliet calls them American dolls. (Any 18inch doll is an American doll to her) Juliet got Elisabeth & Joci got Jessica. They love them. We (I) will be making doll PJ's this week and I think blankets & stuff for beds. We are going to get the bed kits from ACMoore I think. They also have a trunk thing that we may get too. It is about $30 so if it gets messed up I will not be as heartbroken as I would be if it were an expensive one.
> 
> I got confirmation for our hotel for November 2010! We are going Nov 2nd - 9th and AKV Kidani Village. I am hopefully walking int he Breast Cancer 3day in Tampa the couple days before the trip and driving to Orlando after the walk to spend the Monday by myself relaxing at the hotel before the rest of the family comes down. I just have to raise the money to walk! Look out Etsy & . So I have 2 trips to sew for but they basically will be wearing the same stuff for both. Maybe a new outfit or 2 for November depending on how much fundraising I get done.
> Sorry for rambling.


We are thinking about going in November too. 
Just wanted to say I am having the same trouble with my Brother machine.. second time too. First time he said it was the timing. I really don't want to spend another 100 dollars to fix it. Let me know what happens with yours please.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> So are we.  My oldest dd got rebecca and my youngest got the bitty twins which she named buster and darby!   So far she is most attached to the little boy!


Aww! I love that she named them that. My DD changes all her baby doll's names every day.. they are not normal names either.  She names them stuff she makes up. Can't even spell out what she comes up with. Hopefully it is a phase. I want to embroider some diaper bags for them. lol



VBAndrea said:


>


Wow! The outfits are beautiful. Really love the AK outfit. Very different.



glorib said:


> Ok, so my husband and parents were very generous this year and gave me an embroidery machine!!!  WOOHOO!  It's a Brother PE 770 - I think - it hasn't actually arrived yet.  However, when it does arrive, I want to be ready!
> 
> I need suggestions on what the essentials are - I know good stabilizer and thread, but any recommendations on brand/type?  My in-laws gave me a gc to JoAnn, so I figured I'd start there with buying supplies.


Congrats!
I think Floriani stabilizer is an essential to getting really good embroidery results. I know others here would disagree, but it has made the world of difference for me as far as worrying about my finished result.. no puckers here. 



NaeNae said:


> I did a lot of appliqueing for our trip and I used some tear away stabilizer that I just LOVE.  It is Floriani's med tearaway.  I've never had tearaway come off so clean, no fuzzies left around the edges.  I have a huge roll of another brand that I will have to use up but I think I will use his brand anytime I need a clean tearaway.  Floriani's stabilizers have silicone built into them, so every time your needle goes through the stabilizer it keeps your needle clean and lubricated.  Be sure and get good quality thread and you may want to get some prewound bobbins from your Babylock dealer.  They are a lot nicer than the ones you wind yourself.


Glad someone else understands the love... 
I love their stabilizers too. They make me happy.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I need a place to look for ideas to CASE, non-Disney ones for my 4yo.  I'm going to a major sale at a nicer fabric store on New Years day (40% everything!) and I want to shop with ideas in my brain so I'm not just buying stuff for my stash.  Ebay and Etsy just aren't showing me anything really exciting...are there any blogs/boutique sites anyone recommends?   I had thought I'd make a Tiana dress, just for fun, but my princess informed me she doesn't want that, she wants the dresses (all of them!) that the girl with yellow hair (Lottie) had in the movie, especially her wedding dress!!!


http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/st...e_id=198&Page_id=17&categ_id=261&parent_ids=0
Sorry that I am so late, but this site has great ideas. If the link doesn't work just go to www.farmhousefabrics.com and click on Gallery.



AlternateEgo said:


> Thanks! The Flurr was cute, but so VERY expensive
> 
> I really LOVE the Minky


I didn't see prices on the Flurr, but I ordered it online from a local shop.. lol.. and I ordered it a week ago and it still isn't here. She only lives an hour away too. I will post saying if it is wonderful or not after I get it. hehe



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


LOVE LOVE LOVE the minnie dot version of the Feliz. Those ruffles are just too pretty. Really stunning. Love all your fabric choices though. I love Alexander Henry prints.



MinnieForMe said:


> My favorite place to buy designs is Lynnie Pinnie.  I stock up when she has a 75% off sale.   Her designs stitch like a dream!


Oooh! I love me some Lynnie Pinnie. Last year at her 75 percent off sale I bought every set on her site. It was just so cheap. I don't buy designs unless they are really cheap or I really love them. Hers are both. 



twob4him said:


>


 GORGEOUS!!! I love this dress!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool- I think I shared with you when we chatted on the phone...I met DH online too- matchmaker.com
> although there are times I wish I'd left him in cyberspace. He's really bad about picking up, you know, seeing dirt, putting stuff away, etc. It's funny, because if I'd met him at a party or church or something, Im not so sure I'd have given him the time of day.
> 
> I have a sinus infection and double ear infection and my teeth are killing me, don't know if that means I'm grinding them when I am asleep (again-did it when Megan was a baby too) or is it because I am sick?


I had forgotten. We can be weirdos together. I don't think DH and I would have ever met in person by going up to each other and talking either. I loved him before I saw him person. Sooo hard for people to understand. hehe
I have been dealing with a sinus infection for 2 weeks now. I think it is finally going away. My teeth have been hurting me too.. I was attributing it to the cold, but maybe it has something to do with having an infection for so long. Hope you start to feel better soon. 



coteau_chick said:


> My husband told me last week that he wants to go back to Disney World the week after Thanksgiving 2010 too.  Maybe we can meet each other.


We are thinking of going in Nov/Dec 2010 too. We just can't make up our minds when it is best to go. I think my DH is off of work the week after Thanksgiving.. is that the free dining week?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


She is such a doll! 
I enjoyed your Simply Sweet fashion show. 



NaeNae said:


>


Loved your mini trippie. Your DD's pouting made me giggle. Too cute. Love the customs.



PrincessMickey said:


> Hello all, it's been so long since I've been on here. It has been one busy month for me. My parents have been living in Africa for the last year and a half and my mom was really missing seeing the kids and missing home a little so she was came back for Christmas. She flew in on Dec 9 and just left on Sunday. My work schedule did not cooperate with her visit. I was working 3:30 to midnight plus working some overtime. I found myself getting up early most days just so I could spend time with my mom.


That is great that you were able to spend some time with your mom. Bummer about the work situation though. I am thankful that I have my mom down the street. Seeing this made me think about how lucky I am so thank you.



revrob said:


> SOOOO... here's an update on my life.  I'm sorry, it's going to be LOONG!  It may contain more information about my life than you've ever been interested in knowning, so, consider yourself warned.


Thanks for the update. 
I can't stop thinking about what happened to that pastor. I saw an article online about his wife, and some things she said the Sunday after he died. What an amazing woman. Glad you were able to find some peace at his memorial. What a comfort to know that he is in heaven.
Hope you are able to settle down some. Hot stone massage is definitely in order! 



Diz-Mommy said:


>


Too cute! The embroidery looks really good.



jham said:


>


Omgosh..  how she fanned out her skirt. Such a gorgeous pic!



jham said:


>


Saw this on FB, but I just love it. My Hannah sooo needs a tiara!



birdie757 said:


>


Love this outfit. What a cute idea!! She is beautiful!




mom2rtk said:


>


She is soo pretty in this set! The halter really suits her. I'm still jealous of Shannon's huge hoop. 



tvgirlmin said:


>


 Very pretty Patricia Tunic. The bowling shirt is too cute. I just made a dress using puppy fabric too. I think yours looks great!



AlternateEgo said:


> So I have been putting together a plan for my sisters baby
> 
> Tell me what you guys think...
> 
> *Crib Blanket *- 45 x 60 Using Minky/Cotton with a Rick Rack Border. I was going to use the same general idea as the Free Receiving blanket pattern from YCMT.


Goodness! Wish I could be a super planner like you. You are very ambitious. Yay for Minky blankets! 



PrincessMickey said:


>


 Too cute! 



Granna4679 said:


>


Gorgeous transformation!!! How did you do the lettering?? It is stunning.



pitterpat said:


> I hope this works!  Thanks for allowing me to join in after lurking for so long!


Glad you came out of lurkdom. Your children are adorable. Customs are great too. Love the ribbon jeans.


clhemsath said:


> by making my first post!! So, I'll start with an introduction.  My name is Carrie and I am Disney obsessed.  I started on Dis-boards about a year ago planning our first family vacation to Disney last June and found your thread.  You all are so inspiring!!  I have a whole weekend planned of sewing things you all have done or suggested (even though you weren't technically talking to me...)  I am going to take pictures as I go and keep you guys updated and I think that will keep me motivated.
> 
> I am sewing for my DD who is 6 and DD who just turned 5 last week.  Both got dolls for Christmas and need to have matching outfits or so I have been told.
> 
> I am now heading to bed since I have seen 2010.  I hope you all have a healthy, safe and joyous New Year.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me join in.
> Carrie


Welcome!! Hope to see some of your creations from your weekend of sewing soon. 


ZanyToes said:


> So far I've got one for epcot (the Alexander Henry good earth prints and I'll do a mickey/ minnie applique), another for epcot (w/ the big red and white polka dots), and one for animal kingdom (the zoology print mixed w/ zebra print and a mickey applique).   Rohan's shirts (the little man) will be out of the good earth boys and girls print, the red/ white dot, and the zoology print.   I'm usually a girlie girlie pinks and flowers fabric shopper.. shopping for fabrics that will work for my son as well has been a challenge LOL


ooh! What is Alexander Henry good earth?? I don't think I have seen this.. Must search now...
Oh wow.. really pretty fabric. Very vibrant. They will definitely stand out!
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~***********************~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*************

Must find a way to get some sleep now! The medication I am on is really taking a toll on my sleeping among other things. My memory is soo bad. I am having short term memory loss. Good news is I am going to the doctor in January and hoping to be off this medication soon after. The medication made my endometriosis go away, but I will be glad when it goes away too.. lol


----------



## birdie757

Granna4679 said:


> I haven't sewn much since I finished all of the Christmas presents
> but I was off work this week and my daughters and I decided to
> redecorate my granddaughter's room.  This was the youngest DGD2
> room and we decided to make it for both of them and use the other
> room for play room.  They love it and we were very happy with the results.  They both love fairies and tinkerbell so we went with that theme.
> This is how the room started out....
> 
> Now if they will only sleep in the room, we will have been successful.  They love sleeping with their mom (especially the youngest DGD2).
> Wow..sorry pics are so big.  I will try to remember to resize next time I post.



Wow that is awesome!  I love the fairy saying the wall and how you used the flowers as a window treatment.  I hope my dd doesn't see me looking at the pics or I will have a huge project ahead of me...lol.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

pitterpat said:


> Ok.....
> 
> 5. I love sewing customs so that my scrapbook pages look better.  Yes, my family thinks I need therapy.
> .



Sounds to me like you'll fit in here just fine, no therapy required, right Ladies?  Around here, we call that normal!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Happy New Year Y'all!  My resolution this year is to make more time to do some things I want to do.  Of course that includes sewing!  I I have so many projects waiting on me to do them   Maybe I will be able to get "into gear" and get them going this week.  

As soon as I download the pictures, I will show you photos of my sons with Santa at their preschool in their pajamas.  I made the pajamas so I think that should make them okay to post on here.  

I am loving the awesome outfits you guys are posting!  Keep them coming.  It is inspiring, even to those of us who just have boys to sew for.

Dawn


----------



## SallyfromDE

pitterpat said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of things you inspired me to make before our trip in Oct. 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Thanks for allowing me to join in after lurking for so long!



Your girls are adorable. Must make sewing easy for them. How do you find time to sew, GS and Brownies and practice Law? 



clhemsath said:


> by making my first post!! So, I'll start with an introduction.  My name is Carrie and I am Disney obsessed.  I started on Dis-boards about a year ago planning our first family vacation to Disney last June and found your thread.  You all are so inspiring!!  I have a whole weekend planned of sewing things you all have done or suggested (even though you weren't technically talking to me...)  I am going to take pictures as I go and keep you guys updated and I think that will keep me motivated.
> 
> I am sewing for my DD who is 6 and DD who just turned 5 last week.  Both got dolls for Christmas and need to have matching outfits or so I have been told.
> 
> I am now heading to bed since I have seen 2010.  I hope you all have a healthy, safe and joyous New Year.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me join in.
> Carrie



This is the right place for the Disney Obsessed!! We love pictures.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Happy New Year's to ALL of you!!!!

I am getting more sad about not getting to go on our vacation. The BoardWalk would have been sooo awesome and I feel like DH have not been able to relax, destress and laugh in many months- and WDW rejuvinates us so much.....
But I KNOW in my heart its best and I was the one pushing to cancel it.
Such a drag, I have banked points and borrowed points that now must be used and I hate dealing with trying to rent the points since The DIS has a rule that you can't post a reservation until 30 days prior to the trip. so I have to try and rent the points instead which is such a hassle and I probably wont get a renter who needs the same amount.

okay, I'm done kvetching.

My To do list for the new year...
Tunic in Sis Boom fabric for Mom
flannel pj bottoms for DH
reversible Spring/Fall fairy jackets for both girls
maybe a Valentine's day outfit- perhaps for her petti skirt- Its on a sunday this year
embroider ballet themed appliques to a fleece sweatsuit I have had for 2 months for Megan (hmmm. maybe today???)

Get healthy!
Lose weight


----------



## NiniMorris

Hope everyone had a safe and happy New Year's Eve!  Here at the Morris household we had our customary chips, dips, sodas and staying up until at least 12:01!  This year Daddy is going back on days Jan 1, so he had to be up for work at 5am...it is wonderful how all our neighbors took this into consideration as they planned their customary fireworks at 11 instead of 12! (a lot of the neighbors go together in the purchase of all the fireworks, and they generally set them off from our cul-de-sac...)

So, now I'm forced to think about the new year and my resolutions...if I must, I must!  Since our Disney trip will be Nov/Dec this year, a lot of my year will revolve around getting things ready for the trip.  Let's see 10 days, two girls, at least two dresses per girl...not to mention shirts for the rest of us to 'match'...yup...I'll be busy!

But first on the agenda is moving my sewing/quilting studio from the over the garage bonus room down to the basement apartment.  Much larger, bright, open, and lots of room for my 12 foot quilting machine and sewing machines to share!

The actual move will take place next Saturday.  For the next week I have to get everything packed up and ready to move (a total of 3 rooms are being repurposed!)

I plan on loosing at least 30 more pounds before Disney (while hubby is shooting for 50); and our youngest son is going to have ot go on a more restrictive diet as he has gained over 30 pounds this year (he is 8)...of course most of that is medicine induced weight, but he still needs to get fit!

I will spend more time with my family and cherish each day that passes...both the good and the bad...since we know first hand how fragile and short life can be.

And last, I will spend more time on myself.  A few medical problems these past few monhts has made me realize that if I don't take better care of myself, I won't be able to take care of my family...


Sorry this is so long (of course, when have I ever been brief!!) but I think a new year and new decade deserve a bit of attention!


So...what are your plans for the new year?

N


----------



## twob4him

pitterpat said:


> Fair enough, Tricia...I guess I know a LOT more about all of you than you know about me.
> 
> 1. My real job is that I am a lawyer.
> 2. I live in the same town where I grew up....as do my parents, both of my brothers, uncles, cousins, etc. etc. etc. and I LOVE it.
> 3.  I had to learn because my 5 year old is as then as a 1 year old and as tall as a 4 year old --- her 19" waist means nothing fits.  I was embarassed that all her pants had safety pins to keep them up.
> 
> How's that?


How neat that you have relatives nearby!!! And that you're a lawyer!



pitterpat said:


> Ok.....
> 
> 4. Since I saw you discussing it last week...I met my DH online, too.  We met in 1995 when we were both in college and it was mostly college students online, but people still look at me like I have a third eye when I tell them.
> 5. I love sewing customs so that my scrapbook pages look better.  Yes, my family thinks I need therapy.
> 6. I am a Girl Scout leader for a 2nd grade Brownie troop and a Kindergarten Daisy troop (and I have 2 ddswho each want to sell 600 boxes of cookies next moonth  )
> 
> I'm not very interesting...only one more post to endure if 10 is the magic number.


MMMMM I loves me some of the mint choc covered cookies!



pitterpat said:


> 7. I can hang sheetrock, mud, sand, paint, and finish a wall like a professional.
> 8. My best friend is a travel agent who specializes in Disney -- bad for my addiction!
> 9. This should be my 10th post so I'll go find a photo of something I made.....now to learn how to post a photo....


LOL that your friend is a travel agent...yaaaa that you can post now!!! Thanks for sharing with us!!!



pitterpat said:


> Woo Hoo!  I'm quoting now, Baby!
> 
> I should find another way to entertain myself....sorry.





pitterpat said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of things you inspired me to make before our trip in Oct. 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Thanks for allowing me to join in after lurking for so long!


Awww your girls are beautiful and I love the outfits you made them...cute cute!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and happy New Year's Eve!  Here at the Morris household we had our customary chips, dips, sodas and staying up until at least 12:01!  This year Daddy is going back on days Jan 1, so he had to be up for work at 5am...it is wonderful how all our neighbors took this into consideration as they planned their customary fireworks at 11 instead of 12! (a lot of the neighbors go together in the purchase of all the fireworks, and they generally set them off from our cul-de-sac...)
> 
> So, now I'm forced to think about the new year and my resolutions...if I must, I must!  Since our Disney trip will be Nov/Dec this year, a lot of my year will revolve around getting things ready for the trip.  Let's see 10 days, two girls, at least two dresses per girl...not to mention shirts for the rest of us to 'match'...yup...I'll be busy!
> 
> But first on the agenda is moving my sewing/quilting studio from the over the garage bonus room down to the basement apartment.  Much larger, bright, open, and lots of room for my 12 foot quilting machine and sewing machines to share!
> 
> The actual move will take place next Saturday.  For the next week I have to get everything packed up and ready to move (a total of 3 rooms are being repurposed!)
> 
> I plan on loosing at least 30 more pounds before Disney (while hubby is shooting for 50); and our youngest son is going to have ot go on a more restrictive diet as he has gained over 30 pounds this year (he is 8)...of course most of that is medicine induced weight, but he still needs to get fit!
> 
> I will spend more time with my family and cherish each day that passes...both the good and the bad...since we know first hand how fragile and short life can be.
> 
> And last, I will spend more time on myself.  A few medical problems these past few monhts has made me realize that if I don't take better care of myself, I won't be able to take care of my family...
> 
> 
> Sorry this is so long (of course, when have I ever been brief!!) but I think a new year and new decade deserve a bit of attention!
> 
> 
> So...what are your plans for the new year?
> 
> N


Glad you are going to get your trip afterall! 10 days is amazing! have a great year getting ready and I just realized you have a blog so i joined!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> OH my goodness!
> 
> We can't take advantage of any of the great deals around right now, but we have made some sort of decisions about our trip.  It was supposed to be Feb 2011...now we are thinking about Nov/Dec 2010!  Going the week after Thanksgiving we will be able to see the Christmas lights, and be able to take advantage of the value season...plus we wouldn't have to pay for my GD who will still be only 2!
> 
> Without the addition of my DGD2 we will save over $1000... I am getting so excited!  I can think of so many more Christmas Disney dresses than I can Valentine's Disney!
> 
> Wish me luck in thinking this through!  I have to make a decision today!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



We went to WDW on Valentine's Day a few years ago and there was nothing different or special about it.  It was a little disappointing.  I would love to go at christmas sometime though.  Good luck!



revrob said:


> Thanks so much!  I feel like I've been distant for FAR too long!
> 
> !



I am so sorry to hear of all the things you had to deal with over the christmas season, but am so thankful you have your faith in God to fall back on.  I don't know how I would get through each day without Him walking by my side.  congrats on the cruise though!  That's exciting!  I can't wait to see what you make for it!




Granna4679 said:


> I haven't sewn much since I finished all of the Christmas presents
> but I was off work this week and my daughters and I decided to
> redecorate my granddaughter's room.  This was the youngest DGD2
> room and we decided to make it for both of them and use the other
> room for play room.  They love it and we were very happy with the results.  They both love fairies and tinkerbell so we went with that theme.
> This is how the room started out....
> 
> And then the finished project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Now if they will only sleep in the room, we will have been successful.  They love sleeping with their mom (especially the youngest DGD2).
> Wow..sorry pics are so big.  I will try to remember to resize next time I post.



So pretty!  Where did you get that wall quote?  Did you cut it out on a cricut or purchase it?  Can I also ask where you found that bedding?  The room turned out really cute!  You guys work fast!


----------



## pitterpat

NiniMorris said:


> Sooo...Pitterpat...what part of GA do you live in?  I'm just outside Atl..kind of half way between Atlanta and Athens...
> 
> Nini



I am in Gainesville so really close to you!  Know of any great fabric stores around here?




clhemsath said:


> by making my first post!! So, I'll start with an introduction.  My name is Carrie and I am Disney obsessed.  I started on Dis-boards about a year ago planning our first family vacation to Disney last June and found your thread.  You all are so inspiring!!  I have a whole weekend planned of sewing things you all have done or suggested (even though you weren't technically talking to me...)  I am going to take pictures as I go and keep you guys updated and I think that will keep me motivated.
> 
> I am sewing for my DD who is 6 and DD who just turned 5 last week.  Both got dolls for Christmas and need to have matching outfits or so I have been told.
> 
> I am now heading to bed since I have seen 2010.  I hope you all have a healthy, safe and joyous New Year.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me join in.
> Carrie



I just outed myself this week, too!



*Toadstool* said:


> *Wow! You guys have been chatty!! I only skipped reading the thread for 1 day and it was alot to catch up on!*
> 
> 
> I had forgotten. We can be weirdos together. I don't think DH and I would have ever met in person by going up to each other and talking either. I loved him before I saw him person. Sooo hard for people to understand. hehe
> I have been dealing with a sinus infection for 2 weeks now. I think it is finally going away. My teeth have been hurting me too.. I was attributing it to the cold, but maybe it has something to do with having an infection for so long. Hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> Oh wow.. really pretty fabric. Very vibrant. They will definitely stand out!
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~***********************~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*************



I love it that you said this about meeting your DH.  I feel the same way about mine....told him a million times that if we went to school together I would have thought he was too much of a geek for me to talk to....and I knew we'd get married months before we met in person.  11 years later I still know I was right 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Sounds to me like you'll fit in here just fine, no therapy required, right Ladies?  Around here, we call that normal!



Yippeee!



Off to celebrate the new year with some family and friends!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

*Toadstool* said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! I love that she named them that. My DD changes all her baby doll's names every day.. they are not normal names either.  She names them stuff she makes up. Can't even spell out what she comes up with. Hopefully it is a phase. I want to embroider some diaper bags for them. lol
> 
> *


*

Thanks!  I thought it was pretty cute too!  My oldest DD did that with the strange names for awhile.  Luckily she is not doing that quite as much.  Embroidering diaper bags is a great idea.


On to another note.....I still haven't opened the Singer Futura Ce-150 my DH surprised me with for Christmas.  Part of it was because I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I really wanted to get a nicer one eventually but don't really have a couple hundred more dollars to upgrade right now so maybe I should just try this one out.  
So for all of you futura users.....what's the best kind of thread to get for embroidering?  And do I need to purchase any special software in order to be able to use designs that I purchase off of the internet...like Heather's?  Also, what do I look under on Etsy to find Heather's designs?  *


----------



## Piper

HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.

I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"

Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!


----------



## sheridee32

Happy New Year to everyone! I have not had time to post in a while but I read the boards everyday. This is going to be a great new year I get to retire in June and I am going to be able to start workin on my customs for the craft shows and etsy everyday. My dd that works for disney has now gotten her on apartment so we dont have to stay on property any longer. She will take us and get us into the parks and go to work, so I see alot more trips in the future. Youngest dgd went to see her the week after Thanksgiving and got to do all the Christmas stuff. We are taking her in March for hers and her pawpaws birthdays, birthdays actually in february but due to work schedules just cant be there on the birthday. So yesterday my dear hubby suggested I turn the back of the den into my sewing area its huge I was so excited I have been using the guset bedroom and we actually need to turn it back into a bedroom as my daughter and her family moved back in and took over my 2 extra bedrooms. So now I am getting to get all kinds of new things to help get things organized. I found the cutest fabric for a dress for dgd I thik I will use it for Epcot but the little people look alot like the small world dolls it is very bright colors and I am gong to make in vida form will post pictures when finished. Looking forward to new beginnings this year and know its going to be a great year. Hope everyone has a great new year and prayers for everyone struggling wih issues and remember all our military personel because with out them we wouldnt be talking freely with each other and doing all the wonderful things we get to do God Bless The USA.


----------



## sheridee32

Piper said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.
> 
> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!



You are so wonderful next time I am in your area I would love to try and meet you we are doing alot more shows down there this year it is one of our better markets. Again you are such a great person


----------



## NiniMorris

pitterpat said:


> I am in Gainesville so really close to you!  Know of any great fabric stores around here?



LOL...you are so funny!  I shop at Wally World, Joann's, Hobby Lobby and occasionally Hancocks.  I go to several quilt shoppes to 'dream' about fabrics.  I am too cheap to actually buy any fabrics there!  For our last trip I actually got a great deal of fabric from that auction site... I could never find what I was looking for.  

Wow...Gainesville is really close....your friend that is a Disney Travel Agent...her name wouldn't happen to be Jan would it?





Piper said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.
> 
> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!



Aren't wobbly stitches the BEST!  

Nini


----------



## lovestosew

Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year


WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....

To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...

as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress... 





 the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off 

 once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)



once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!

Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER


----------



## NiniMorris

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



WELCOME BACK!!!!!!

Nini


----------



## NaeNae

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



WELCOME BACK LINNETTE WE'VE MISSED YOU AND SEEING YOUR WONDERFUL CREATIONS!  Hope this new year brings some new and fresh beginnings for you.


----------



## ireland_nicole

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



Love the dress, but so much more importantly, I missed you!!!!!  It' so wonderful to have you back- sending big hugs to you


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I haven't sewn much since I finished all of the Christmas presents
> but I was off work this week and my daughters and I decided to
> redecorate my granddaughter's room.  This was the youngest DGD2
> room and we decided to make it for both of them and use the other
> room for play room.  They love it and we were very happy with the results.  They both love fairies and tinkerbell so we went with that theme.
> This is how the room started out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the finished project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they will only sleep in the room, we will have been successful.  They love sleeping with their mom (especially the youngest DGD2).
> Wow..sorry pics are so big.  I will try to remember to resize next time I post.



It makes me wish I was a little girl once more, the room is beautiful.  Love the saying on the wall.  Did you paint it by hand?


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> *
> 
> 
> Gorgeous transformation!!! How did you do the lettering?? It is stunning.
> 
> *


*

Thank you.  The lettering is vinyl lettering.  This is the 3rd or 4rth time I have worked with it.  Very easy.  



birdie757 said:



			Wow that is awesome!  I love the fairy saying the wall and how you used the flowers as a window treatment.  I hope my dd doesn't see me looking at the pics or I will have a huge project ahead of me...lol.
		
Click to expand...


We thought the fairy saying just made the room special too.  We had so many colors in the room we didn't want to add another color or print so we just used white curtains and added the flowers (sort of a Pixie Hollow affect)



disneygirlsanddrew said:



			So pretty!  Where did you get that wall quote?  Did you cut it out on a cricut or purchase it?  Can I also ask where you found that bedding?  The room turned out really cute!  You guys work fast!
		
Click to expand...


We got the wall quote from a vendor on the unnamed auction site.  I have used these several times.  Always easy. They come already spaced out and everything.  You just rub the back of the paper onto the wall and then peal off.  My daughter has the original cricut and while it could be done, since the letters were so big, it was easier and cheaper to just buy them.  The bedding came from the auction site as well.  Just a stroke of luck.  Haven't seen it before or since and it doesn't have a brand name on it but it was new in package along with the sheet set and pillow cases.  We were very pleased with it.  



lovestosew said:



			Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year


WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....

To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...

as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress... 





 the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off 

 once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)



once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!

Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER

Click to expand...


Beautiful dress.  I hope 2010 brings you joy and happiness.*


----------



## jham

Piper said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.
> 
> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!



Happy 1,000th post Piper!  That is great teaching her to sew!  Jayden sewed Christmas gifts for the family this year (Mike and the boys got eyeglass cases and Lily got a doll dress) and I had fun teaching her.  Best of all she was so proud of herself and how well everything turned out!  



lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



 Welcome back Linnette!  We missed you!  That dress is gorgeous!  I can't wait to see more of your wonderful creations!


----------



## Piper

sheridee32 said:


> You are so wonderful next time I am in your area I would love to try and meet you we are doing alot more shows down there this year it is one of our better markets. Again you are such a great person


 
Not wonderful at all--just quite an ordinary person who enjoys teaching young ones--in school and at home.  I am retiring in June also.  I'll be 65 in April and my body is telling me it is time (I've had 4 respiratory infections since school started--hopefully this break will give my body a break! and I won't have any more.)

I'm dealing with planning a greatly reduced budget, deciding on Medicare provider (which is quite a chore!) and finding a new place to live that fits my budget!  I have great faith that everything will work out as it should--with some prayers and planning!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Got a couple of more things sewn lately.
> 
> This Thomas set that I just finished tonight. (except for buttons and buttonholes, cause I always do those on MILs machine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Vida with a portrait peasant.  I love the Vida, this is my second one and I am sure there will be many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gotta go check the settings on my camera, these pics are all kinda off)



Trica, I am so happy to see boy clothing.  The hat is very kul and love the shirts.



lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER


Welcome back and happy new year.  Of course your work is amazing.  Please do stay in contact.  I responded on FB but didn't hear back.  Prayer and faith, all can be accomplished.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.
> 
> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!


Piper, I am just happy to see you posting.  I have missed you.  You must have such kindness to teach a 7 year old to sew.  Love the jack joke.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lovestosew WELCOME back!
I have been worried about you! Not sure if we are allowed to call you by your real name or not?
Big hugs!
Hey, you should check out my FB page to see the christening gown I did for baby Hannah (now 7 months old!)


Piper! Nice to see you too!


----------



## 2cutekidz

pitterpat said:


> I am making a jumper style top.  Thanks for all those photos - it was nice to see the different combinations.  I think I'm going to go with the plain straps on my Minnie simply sweet.  I just needed to hear from someone with a DD near 7.  She'll always tell me she likes it and then when I finish it she refuses to wear it -- trying to avoid that if I can!



Jumping in a little late...My picky DD is 7 and I like making knot straps.  It makes the top/dress a little adjustable, and I don't have to worry about getting the straps the perfect length.  Here's a few pics


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I hope this finds you all doing well on the first day of our new year!  

I am spending the day getting ready for Patrick's party tomorrow.  I am making the most outlandish cake and pray it turns out well.  Patrick's 8th birthday was actually yesterday...so we don't do much to celebrate the new year, we celebrate all things Patrick...that came with a trip to the dentist!  No kidding...all three of them went to the dentist for regular check ups yesterday.  No worries, they love our dentist!  Then we were off to IHOP for pancakes...yep gotta gunk those freshley cleaned teeth up with syrup and then an ice cream sundae!

I do want to say  to all of our newbies and long time lurkers and welcome back to some that have been missing for a while!  (boy do I miss you guys when we aren't all around!)

I have no real big resolutions for 2010...get off another 30 pounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would be nice as this last year saw 27 go away, I think I can do it!  And then my real goal for 2011 will be that 5k I want to run!  But one step at a time!

I am very excited about our trip in 2010.  I think every year you go it just gets better!


We are off to Ohio in a few weeks to visit DH's dad and going tubing...I am not really looking forward to being cold, but I am looking forward to seeing the kids play in some snow.  Anybody live near the Akron area?  That is where we are heading.

Oh!  I almost forgot....Katie got her AG doll for Christmas!  She got Kit and carries her everywhere!  It was her last present that she got to open and she could not have been any more thrilled.

Okay...off to work on my new year's dinner.  I am straying from the traditional this year....black eye peas, collards, pork....we are having my favorite split pea soup!  YUMMY!


----------



## NiniMorris

OOOOOH how I love sales at Joann's!  I just saved over $155 and only spent $125!

I NEVER buy unless it is on sale, and always use a coupon if I can.  I now have enough fabric for 8 of my dresses and 15 yards of batting!

Now to get my stuff packed up so I can move the studio downstairs...although I'd rather be sewing!!

Nini


----------



## sheridee32

Piper said:


> Not wonderful at all--just quite an ordinary person who enjoys teaching young ones--in school and at home.  I am retiring in June also.  I'll be 65 in April and my body is telling me it is time (I've had 4 respiratory infections since school started--hopefully this break will give my body a break! and I won't have any more.)
> 
> I'm dealing with planning a greatly reduced budget, deciding on Medicare provider (which is quite a chore!) and finding a new place to live that fits my budget!  I have great faith that everything will work out as it should--with some prayers and planning!



I hope you enjoy your retirement there are a number places in little old fairfield that are for retires and go by your income so maybe you can find some of those in houston


----------



## clhemsath

I did promise to keep you all updated, so here we go.  After fighting with the computer, internet, camera and photobucket I do have this picture.  Let's see if it actually shows up...






these are the "jammy" pants I made for my girls (and don't they look excited to model).  I have made the pants for their dolls too, just need some elastic that is the right size. 

Next on the list is Valentine's day outfits.  I am actually using fabric I got last year for the skirt.  Better late than never!

Carrie


----------



## Stephres

lovestosew said:


>



I knew it was you when I saw this beautiful dress. Welcome back!



Granna4679 said:


>



My daughter loves it! Now she wants me to redecorate her room, lol. It really looks great.



Piper said:


> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!



I do hope you post pictures when she's done. That is so nice that you are passing down your knowledge to someone who appreciates it. I know a little girl who wanted me to teach her to sew but her mom didn't seem interested.



sheridee32 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! I have not had time to post in a while but I read the boards everyday. This is going to be a great new year I get to retire in June and I am going to be able to start workin on my customs for the craft shows and etsy everyday. My dd that works for disney has now gotten her on apartment so we dont have to stay on property any longer. She will take us and get us into the parks and go to work, so I see alot more trips in the future. Youngest dgd went to see her the week after Thanksgiving and got to do all the Christmas stuff. We are taking her in March for hers and her pawpaws birthdays, birthdays actually in february but due to work schedules just cant be there on the birthday. So yesterday my dear hubby suggested I turn the back of the den into my sewing area its huge I was so excited I have been using the guset bedroom and we actually need to turn it back into a bedroom as my daughter and her family moved back in and took over my 2 extra bedrooms. So now I am getting to get all kinds of new things to help get things organized. I found the cutest fabric for a dress for dgd I thik I will use it for Epcot but the little people look alot like the small world dolls it is very bright colors and I am gong to make in vida form will post pictures when finished. Looking forward to new beginnings this year and know its going to be a great year. Hope everyone has a great new year and prayers for everyone struggling wih issues and remember all our military personel because with out them we wouldnt be talking freely with each other and doing all the wonderful things we get to do God Bless The USA.



Sounds great, happy new year to you!


----------



## Stephres

I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!

Megan decided Scrappy needed a stocking so we made one out of felt and scrapbooking baubles:






I made my sister some easy fit pj pants and found a cute monkey for a t-shirt. I also made Megan a matching nightgown but haven't taken a picture yet.






And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!






I used the 10 minute headband tutorial for a matching headband. The whole project was so quick and easy (once I decided what to make).






For the dog lovers:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!
> 
> Megan decided Scrappy needed a stocking so we made one out of felt and scrapbooking baubles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister some easy fit pj pants and found a cute monkey for a t-shirt. I also made Megan a matching nightgown but haven't taken a picture yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 10 minute headband tutorial for a matching headband. The whole project was so quick and easy (once I decided what to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers:


Ok, that is all just too cute!  I love the jammies, headband, shirt skort and of course scrappy.


----------



## tricia

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



Welcome back.  Of course we remember you and your beautiful work.  Hopefully things will work out well in your new location.



2cutekidz said:


> Jumping in a little late...My picky DD is 7 and I like making knot straps.  It makes the top/dress a little adjustable, and I don't have to worry about getting the straps the perfect length.  Here's a few pics



Those are great.  And the best thing is no need to sew on a button. 



clhemsath said:


> I did promise to keep you all updated, so here we go.  After fighting with the computer, internet, camera and photobucket I do have this picture.  Let's see if it actually shows up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the "jammy" pants I made for my girls (and don't they look excited to model).  I have made the pants for their dolls too, just need some elastic that is the right size.
> 
> Next on the list is Valentine's day outfits.  I am actually using fabric I got last year for the skirt.  Better late than never!
> 
> Carrie



Great job.



Stephres said:


> I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!
> 
> Megan decided Scrappy needed a stocking so we made one out of felt and scrapbooking baubles:



Great stocking.  And OMG, talk about being ahead of the game with the Valentines outfit.  It looks great.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> Jumping in a little late...My picky DD is 7 and I like making knot straps.  It makes the top/dress a little adjustable, and I don't have to worry about getting the straps the perfect length.  Here's a few pics


I just love this version of your classic dress.  It is a great colour combination and super cute.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Granna4679 said:


>



Love the room. Sometimes I wish I had a girl to dress and decorate for.



tricia said:


>



Love the Thomas. How did you make the hat, was it a pattern. That's a good idea to make a matching hat.


----------



## PrincessMickey

This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.








The picture my mom took when she took them to the pool. I had to sneak into her room to get her camara to get the pic. She loved it and had no idea I got the pic from her.


----------



## billwendy

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



I KNEW IT WAS YOU LINETTE!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!! I hope all is going much better for you now! I missed you so much! I knew that wonderful dress was yours though! 



Stephres said:


> I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!
> 
> Megan decided Scrappy needed a stocking so we made one out of felt and scrapbooking baubles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister some easy fit pj pants and found a cute monkey for a t-shirt. I also made Megan a matching nightgown but haven't taken a picture yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 10 minute headband tutorial for a matching headband. The whole project was so quick and easy (once I decided what to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers:



Hey Steph - cute!! I agree with Megan - Scrappy  needed a stocking!! Cute valentines outfit too!!! I guess I should start thinking about valentines too!!!

Beautiful redone bedroom!! Did you paint that lettering on? I love it!!

Adorable Thomas outfits!!

Piper - I worked with  a special 9 year old girl to make an outfit for a disney trip - we made the molly peasant, and it turned out ok - she LOVEs it for sure, lol - it was fun to teach her, but she didnt have a lot of patience, and kept asking if we would be done soon - I could only work with her for an hour at a time during her appointments with me - lol - fun stuff!! I really want to teach Elizabeth (7), but tim and hannah are always near by and I DONT want hannah(3) in my sewing room.....she is too sneaky sometimes!!!

Stopped at a Handcock fabric on the way home from hershey. couldnt find the Cars Christmas cotton, but did find the mickey/minnie and some Cars Christmas flannel for next year. 

Im trying to get the courage to try a petti....not sure I can do it - ruffles are NOT my favorite thing!! Also wanting to do a Cinderella for ELiz and Aurora for hannah, but what for tim???? I was thinking handy manny????? idk....he still wants something hand made when i make something for the girls - i will enjoy that as he is now 5 - not sure how much longer it will last!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR FRIENDS!!!
Wendy


----------



## tricia

PrincessMickey said:


> Love the room. Sometimes I wish I had a girl to dress and decorate for.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Thomas. How did you make the hat, was it a pattern. That's a good idea to make a matching hat.



Thank you.  It was the bucket hat from You can Make This.  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Reversible-Patchwork-Bucket-Hat.htm



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture my mom took when she took them to the pool. I had to sneak into her room to get her camara to get the pic. She loved it and had no idea I got the pic from her.



They look great.  That is an awesome idea, and I think one day I will do the same.  Grandmas and Great Grandma's always love showing off the DGC.


----------



## SallyfromDE

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



Linette, your dress is beautiful.  Glad to see your back. 



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture my mom took when she took them to the pool. I had to sneak into her room to get her camara to get the pic. She loved it and had no idea I got the pic from her.



Love the bag!


----------



## Granna4679

Stephres said:


> I made my sister some easy fit pj pants and found a cute monkey for a t-shirt. I also made Megan a matching nightgown but haven't taken a picture yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 10 minute headband tutorial for a matching headband. The whole project was so quick and easy (once I decided what to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers:



Love the pj pants.  I have got to make some of those.  My grown daughters will love them.  And the puppy valentine dress is too cute.  My youngest daughter (23) just bought that fabric this weekend to make DGD4 some pj's out of it for her 5th birthday.  It is her first thing to sew to wear.  She has made a quilt and a couple little things.  I got her a sewing machine for Christmas.  Hope hers turns out this cute.



PrincessMickey said:


> Love the room. Sometimes I wish I had a girl to dress and decorate for.



Thank you.  
I think I missed a quote earlier.  The lettering is vinyl lettering.  You order through that unnamed auction site (put in "vinyl wall lettering"), you get to pick the size, color, and quote and they send it to you ready to apply.  If you decide to do it, email several of them and look for the best deal for the size you want (most of them will work with you and quote you a price....the sizes they usually put on auction are pretty small so be careful).  One person wanted to charge me 3 times what I ended up paying for that size of a quote.  (i.e. like $75 instead of $25 for the exact same thing)


----------



## revrob

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



I KNEW it was you as soon as I saw the dress!  I'd recognize your work a mile away!  Beautiful dress!
I've really missed seeing you around - I really hope that 2010 brings you health, happiness and all the things in life that you dream of!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



So glad to see you back.  Glad you are in a better place!  Hope you have a great new year!


----------



## Clutterbug

I've been a bit of a lurker lately, but I want to check in and wish all my Disboutiquer friends a very Happy New Year!!


----------



## pitterpat

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...you are so funny!  I shop at Wally World, Joann's, Hobby Lobby and occasionally Hancocks.  I go to several quilt shoppes to 'dream' about fabrics.  I am too cheap to actually buy any fabrics there!  For our last trip I actually got a great deal of fabric from that auction site... I could never find what I was looking for.
> 
> Wow...Gainesville is really close....your friend that is a Disney Travel Agent...her name wouldn't happen to be Jan would it?
> 
> Nini



Not Jan, but I think I do know her...in Lawrenceville?  Actually, it is my friend who got Jan into the travel agent biz.  We all met doing Scrap in a Snap.  Seems like ages ago!


----------



## MinnieForMe

[/QUOTE]
On to another note.....I still haven't opened the Singer Futura Ce-150 my DH surprised me with for Christmas.  Part of it was because I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I really wanted to get a nicer one eventually but don't really have a couple hundred more dollars to upgrade right now so maybe I should just try this one out.  
So for all of you futura users.....what's the best kind of thread to get for embroidering?  And do I need to purchase any special software in order to be able to use designs that I purchase off of the internet...like Heather's?  Also, what do I look under on Etsy to find Heather's designs?  [/QUOTE]

My Futie prefers Robison Anton thread but I've had no problem with Coats and Clarks from Joanns.  As far as bobbin thread, my dealer told me NEVER to use anything but Sulky bobbin thread in a Futura and I've had no problems in two years.  

With software it depends on what you want to spend.  I have SewWhat (very cheap but does the job to transfer to Futura format and for merging) and Embird.  If you can afford the $150 or so I think Embird is the better investment.  Fonts are so much easier in Embird and there are so many nice adds on for the future.


----------



## charlinn

Hello All & Happy New Year...Sorry for all the pic's  LOL!!  I couldn't decide which ones to share!

Here are some pic's from our November Trip to DL!  It was so much fun, but I was so behind on the order for 38 Mickey T's, I only had one custom for my DD (5).  I have also included a pic of the T's and a Hungry Catepillar Blanket I made for a gift.  
Breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen - My girlfriend made the Hair Clip (too cute)




Maddy with Donald (first character we saw once we entered DL on day 2)




Our family xmas pic...that I never got around to printing...




Some shots I just love...
























The Parade




Fireworks & the Snow on Main Street afterwards...was amazingly magical!








Maddy with her Fav. Princess at Ariel's Grotto in DCA




Me & My Fav Disney Character...LOL!!  She was so funny!!


----------



## charlinn

Here's the Blanket...Red Dot Minky & the Hungry Catepillar Fabric.  This is the only pic I got..but I love this one.





And a pic of a mom & daughter in their matching T's I made for their DL trip with a Dance Class that performed on Main Street in the Parade.  (total of 38 were ordered...wow)!!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!
> 
> Megan decided Scrappy needed a stocking so we made one out of felt and scrapbooking baubles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my sister some easy fit pj pants and found a cute monkey for a t-shirt. I also made Megan a matching nightgown but haven't taken a picture yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 10 minute headband tutorial for a matching headband. The whole project was so quick and easy (once I decided what to make).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the dog lovers:



Hey, that's how I make headbands!  When I'm not too lazy to make headbands!  Love Scrappy's stocking!  And the Valentine's day outfit!



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture my mom took when she took them to the pool. I had to sneak into her room to get her camara to get the pic. She loved it and had no idea I got the pic from her.



Cute!



charlinn said:


> Hello All & Happy New Year...Sorry for all the pic's  LOL!!  I couldn't decide which ones to share!



I loved your trip photos!  There's no place like Disneyland!  Your DD is so cute!


----------



## jham

Here are a couple of things I got loaded into photobucket.  

The kids' reindeer Christmas pj's:






I made the girls both Kimberbell kids rag dolls from YCMT.  They are so cute!






and to show you how big they are:






And my nephew's NBC hoodie.  Ignore his expression, that is how he poses for his auntie.  I used Heathersue's designs for this one.







I promise it's centered.  He's just standing weird.


----------



## sheridee32

On to another note.....I still haven't opened the Singer Futura Ce-150 my DH surprised me with for Christmas.  Part of it was because I didn't want to hurt his feelings but I really wanted to get a nicer one eventually but don't really have a couple hundred more dollars to upgrade right now so maybe I should just try this one out.  
So for all of you futura users.....what's the best kind of thread to get for embroidering?  And do I need to purchase any special software in order to be able to use designs that I purchase off of the internet...like Heather's?  Also, what do I look under on Etsy to find Heather's designs?  [/QUOTE]

My Futie prefers Robison Anton thread but I've had no problem with Coats and Clarks from Joanns.  As far as bobbin thread, my dealer told me NEVER to use anything but Sulky bobbin thread in a Futura and I've had no problems in two years.  

With software it depends on what you want to spend.  I have SewWhat (very cheap but does the job to transfer to Futura format and for merging) and Embird.  If you can afford the $150 or so I think Embird is the better investment.  Fonts are so much easier in Embird and there are so many nice adds on for the future.[/QUOTE]

I have a futura and love it I agree about the thread tho only one I have trouble with is coats & clarks I use a alot of madria because I have the chest and I only use sulky or madria bobbin thread. You can use any of the designs you download they work great  and Heathers are excellent. I use sew what and have the singer soft wear I love my futra I just wish it embroideried a larger area.


----------



## Clutterbug

jham said:


> Here are a couple of things I got loaded into photobucket.
> 
> The kids' reindeer Christmas pj's:



I used that same flannel for our Christmas PJ's!  Megan and I had the red and Wyatt and George had the green.  Love your shirts!


----------



## kimmylaj

lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again)
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER


welcome backi missed you


----------



## ms_mckenna

AGH I hate my husbands computer not only did I lose my multi quote I lost the whole post I just wrote! 

OK short version lol. I cannot believe how much everyones kiddos have  grown! I love all the new stuff! The little boys bowling shirts are making me want to REALLY learn how to sew! I love your grand daughters rooms! LOVE the glitter on the wall! Every little girl should have some glitter in their lives! 

Krissy it is funny how we "knew" each other here and had no clue we knew each other irl!  I wonder how many other disboutiquers I know !

OK update on us  We have had a ton of kiddos in and out of our house as some of you well know but we are finally done I think  We got Mia (not her birth name and not the name we will adopt her under but is her nick name) on my bday in March we had already been chosen for her other brother but were waiting on the slowness of the state. We started doing extensive visits for Tyler and on July he came home forever . In Novemeber we adopted him. Mia's bio parents rights have been terminated. One of her parents however is appealling the courts decision. It is highly unlikely that the decision will be over turned but it will just take forever to get to the appelet court and get a decision . So when we should be gearing up for an adoption this month we are waiting for the decision to come down.  If we are blessed it will happen this spring sometime. It is more likely to happen in the summer or possibly even next fall/winter. The good news is she is with her forever family so she doesn't have to wait for this to be all done for her to be moved to her home . It is just going to be a bit longer before I can plaster her picture all over the net in cute customs lol. 
Anyway hope everyone had a great New Years eve and day!


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> Now if they will only sleep in the room, we will have been successful.  They love sleeping with their mom (especially the youngest DGD2).
> Wow..sorry pics are so big.  I will try to remember to resize next time I post.


We have been talking about redoing the girls' room. Lydia saw these pictures, and told me THAT is how she wants her room. "EXACTLY LIKE THAT!"  Could you tell me what colors of paint and the brand that is? Lydia also wants the exact same decorations on the walls, the curtains, the saying, and the bedding... She REALLY likes this room! 



NiniMorris said:


> But first on the agenda is moving my sewing/quilting studio from the over the garage bonus room down to the basement apartment.  Much larger, bright, open, and lots of room for my 12 foot quilting machine and sewing machines to share!
> 
> The actual move will take place next Saturday.  For the next week I have to get everything packed up and ready to move (a total of 3 rooms are being repurposed!)
> 
> I plan on loosing at least 30 more pounds before Disney (while hubby is shooting for 50); and our youngest son is going to have ot go on a more restrictive diet as he has gained over 30 pounds this year (he is 8)...of course most of that is medicine induced weight, but he still needs to get fit!
> 
> I will spend more time with my family and cherish each day that passes...both the good and the bad...since we know first hand how fragile and short life can be.
> 
> And last, I will spend more time on myself.  A few medical problems these past few monhts has made me realize that if I don't take better care of myself, I won't be able to take care of my family...
> 
> 
> Sorry this is so long (of course, when have I ever been brief!!) but I think a new year and new decade deserve a bit of attention!
> 
> 
> So...what are your plans for the new year?
> 
> N



That will be nice to have a bigger area!!!! 
I need to get into shape. I also need to get my house in better order. I've been working on it, but it's tedious work! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Also, what do I look under on Etsy to find Heather's designs?



Heathersue? She pretty much goes by Heathersue everywhere.  Just search by username. 



Piper said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I rarely post (I think this is post #1,000 in almost 10 years on the Dis  )  but I do read faithfully.  I really hope that 2010 brings joy and happiness to everyone here.
> 
> I have been teaching Giuliana (the little girl I went to WDW with summer before last) to sew.  She turned 7 in November.  So far, she has made 2 skirts.....the sew up the side seam, make a casing and hem kind.  One is pink with sparkles and crowns--the other is plain navy blue (so she can wear it to school--uniforms!)  I am only instructing her and am keeping my hands off (difficult as that is to do!)  She has already made friends with Jack (my ripper) and we bought her one of her own to put in the sewing kit she is assembling.  She named hers after her 1 year old brother because "he is always ripping things up, too!"
> 
> Before she left Wednesday, she cut out a portrait peasant in pink with small white butterflies.  I didn't think about taking pictures but I will with this one.  I'm not sure when she will get back to finish, but she is very proud of what she has done--wobbly stitches and all!



Hi Piper!!! How wonderful that you are showing the little girl to sew! That is wonderful! (and stop denying your wonderfulness!!!) 



lovestosew said:


> Health and Happiness to all in this coming new year
> 
> 
> WELL.... IT IS A NEW YEAR, NEW NAME(remember me??? ) New place , new State......it's been a little rough but I know the worse is behind me....
> 
> To each and every one of you Thank you for the love, the emails, messages etc, was not able to post as I had a lot to deal with, but now back on track...
> 
> as my move from NY was chaotic I still have stuff in boxes , have not done much sewing , but prior to leave NY I made this Belle inspired dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> 
> once I unpack (Hopefully within a year) I might get back into my sewing mood again
> 
> 
> 
> once again Thank You  for the love and support , I really , really missed you guys!!!!
> 
> Lovestosew..... THE ARTIST FORMALY KNOWN AS -  MRSMILLER



Like so many have said, I knew it was you as soon as I saw that dress!!!! It's good to see you back around!!! I hope you are well and happy. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are off to Ohio in a few weeks to visit DH's dad and going tubing...I am not really looking forward to being cold, but I am looking forward to seeing the kids play in some snow.  Anybody live near the Akron area?  That is where we are heading.
> 
> Oh!  I almost forgot....Katie got her AG doll for Christmas!  She got Kit and carries her everywhere!  It was her last present that she got to open and she could not have been any more thrilled.
> 
> Okay...off to work on my new year's dinner.  I am straying from the traditional this year....black eye peas, collards, pork....we are having my favorite split pea soup!  YUMMY!



BRRRRR  bundle up when you come up this way! We are in Michigan, but that's about 4 1/2 hours from Akron.

Kit is such a cute doll! 



clhemsath said:


> I did promise to keep you all updated, so here we go.  After fighting with the computer, internet, camera and photobucket I do have this picture.  Let's see if it actually shows up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the "jammy" pants I made for my girls (and don't they look excited to model).  I have made the pants for their dolls too, just need some elastic that is the right size.
> 
> Next on the list is Valentine's day outfits.  I am actually using fabric I got last year for the skirt.  Better late than never!
> 
> Carrie



VERY cute!!! 



Stephres said:


> I have been sewing up a storm. I only have three more days until back to work so I have been hustling!
> 
> For the dog lovers:



LOVE it!!!! All of it, very nice Steph!!!

I don't consider myself a dog lover, but I am a Scrappy Fan!!! 



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.


That turned out great!!! I still need to make one! 


Clutterbug said:


> I've been a bit of a lurker lately, but I want to check in and wish all my Disboutiquer friends a very Happy New Year!!



 



charlinn said:


> Hello All & Happy New Year...Sorry for all the pic's  LOL!!  I couldn't decide which ones to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy with her Fav. Princess at Ariel's Grotto in DCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & My Fav Disney Character...LOL!!  She was so funny!!



What fun!!!! It looks like you had such a great time! 



jham said:


> Here are a couple of things I got loaded into photobucket.
> 
> The kids' reindeer Christmas pj's:


HEY! I know those cute kids!!! Aren't they just too adorable!!! And look at Luke, he's like the second tiniest one there! 


Funny, when you posted the picture of the dolls alone, I was thinking they weren't as big as I though, then I saw the next picture!!! Yep, they are just as big!!! They are adorable! 


ms_mckenna said:


> AGH I hate my husbands computer not only did I lose my multi quote I lost the whole post I just wrote!
> 
> OK short version lol. I cannot believe how much everyones kiddos have  grown! I love all the new stuff! The little boys bowling shirts are making me want to REALLY learn how to sew! I love your grand daughters rooms! LOVE the glitter on the wall! Every little girl should have some glitter in their lives!
> 
> Krissy it is funny how we "knew" each other here and had no clue we knew each other irl! I wonder how many other disboutiquers I know !
> 
> OK update on us We have had a ton of kiddos in and out of our house as some of you well know but we are finally done I think  We got Mia (not her birth name and not the name we will adopt her under but is her nick name) on my bday in March we had already been chosen for her other brother but were waiting on the slowness of the state. We started doing extensive visits for Tyler and on July he came home forever  In Novemeber we adopted him. Mia's bio parents rights have been terminated. One of her parents however is appealling the courts decision. It is highly unlikely that the decision will be over turned but it will just take forever to get to the appelet court and get a decision . So when we should be gearing up for an adoption this month we are waiting for the decision to come down.  If we are blessed it will happen this spring sometime. It is more likely to happen in the summer or possibly even next fall/winter. The good news is she is with her forever family so she doesn't have to wait for this to be all done for her to be moved to her home . It is just going to be a bit longer before I can plaster her picture all over the net in cute customs lol.
> Anyway hope everyone had a great New Years eve and day!



I'm so glad you got to adopt Tyler!!!! And, I hope things work out quickly for your adoption of Mia! We can't wait to see her pictures over here!


----------



## birdie757

I totally have the digitizing bug.  I just hijacked all dd's coloring books...lol.  It is pretty refreshing to be able to do it myself now.  So many times a design was almost but not exactly what I had in mind.  It is a lot of work though!  I spent several hours doing a Aurora one yesterday.  Only two more to finish so I can get sewing for our trip in two weeks.

I didn't get the quote, but to the person that was inquiring about the Futura:
You don' t need to buy any special software to embroider things off the internet.  For me, I find applique files in DST format work best for me.  I have only used the coats and clark that comes from Joanne's and have never had any issues with it.  There is also a great yahoo group I would highly recommend joining it is called "QuantumFuturaHelp".  Sometimes Futuras scare people cause the beep a lot.  This group  has saved me from throwing mine out the window on several occasions and got me to the point that I don't have errors at all anymore.  And sometimes you can still embroider designs larger than 4x4.  I have turned them sideways for a fit or just made them slightly smaller and had them fit ok.    Have fun with the new machine.


----------



## ibesue

Hi all, I had a great post going until my computer decided to crash.  

So I went back and tried to take notes, but I was pretty far behind!  Everything posted has been so cute.  I love all the mini trip reports!  Those coming to Disneyland, I should meet up with you all!!  I have my annual passport and love to have an excuse to go!!  Especially after DGD's move to Japan, I will need my cute kids in customs fix!!   

Love the little girls room, so cute and that she helped you!  Love everyone's New Years Resolutions.  They say you should write them down and make a contract with yourself!  I too, want to loose weight and will be having lap-band surgery in late winter/early spring!  I have been seeing the nutritionist for several months and am looking forward to it.  

Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  But happy you are at peace with it now.  The cruise will help you relax after the hectic schedule you have had.  Oh, and I just wanted to say that I too, marched in the Rose Parade when I was in High School!  And we used to live right off the parade route, so we went to it every year.  Now we live near one of the places that make the floats and we have worked on them many years and then we go watch the floats being taken from our area to Pasadena!  She had a great day to march in!

Welcome to all the newbies!  Sorry I am bad with names, but whoever said it was not cheap???  NO but buying your customs can be very expensive and its so much more fun to say you made the outfit!!!  And for the person who said they want their scrap booking pages to match...... you fit in perfectly!!!

Congrats to those who will be retiring.  I did that a couple of years ago and I love it.  I do a lot more sewing and am able to go visit the grandgirls pretty much whenever I want!!!

Piper, my grandmother taught me to sew when I was 8.  She was just like you, I know she wanted to take that out of my hands and do it herself, but she had so much patience!  Those are very special memories to me.  

Congrats to those who are getting new sewing areas!  My sewing room got put on hold but I am hoping it will get back on track this week!  Or maybe next!

I know I am forgetting many of the quotes I had.  I reread through and took notes!!

Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



1) Cuteness! How do you get Seth into pjs? Jacob won't let me make him any new ones, but he does wear his old ones.  I love the big reindeer faces!
2) Megan says, that doll is as big as Lily! There are really cute and I like how you customized the hair so it matches each girl. I don't understand those dolls. You do them in the hoop? So if you don't have an embroidery machine you can't make them?
3) Cute jacket and that is Jacob's normal "posing" face so I totally get it.

Everything is so cute!



ibesue said:


> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



Megan was a little slow on everything and she was big so that made it worse (for me, not her). I was so paranoid something was wrong with her and I asked the pediatrician at every visit and he said she was within the normal ranges. She did eventually catch up but even now I notice she is not as mature as her friends. I would think as long as they are taking her to the pediatrician and it is documented I would try not to worry yet. I just hope they keep up with doctor visits while they are in Japan. I'm sorry.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> Here are a couple of things I got loaded into photobucket.
> 
> The kids' reindeer Christmas pj's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls both Kimberbell kids rag dolls from YCMT.  They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show you how big they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephew's NBC hoodie.  Ignore his expression, that is how he poses for his auntie.  I used Heathersue's designs for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise it's centered.  He's just standing weird.



This all turned out so cute!  I LOVE the PJs and those dolls are just stinkin' adorable!  SOOOO cute!



ms_mckenna said:


> AGH I hate my husbands computer not only did I lose my multi quote I lost the whole post I just wrote!
> 
> OK short version lol. I cannot believe how much everyones kiddos have  grown! I love all the new stuff! The little boys bowling shirts are making me want to REALLY learn how to sew! I love your grand daughters rooms! LOVE the glitter on the wall! Every little girl should have some glitter in their lives!
> 
> Krissy it is funny how we "knew" each other here and had no clue we knew each other irl!  I wonder how many other disboutiquers I know !
> 
> OK update on us  We have had a ton of kiddos in and out of our house as some of you well know but we are finally done I think  We got Mia (not her birth name and not the name we will adopt her under but is her nick name) on my bday in March we had already been chosen for her other brother but were waiting on the slowness of the state. We started doing extensive visits for Tyler and on July he came home forever . In Novemeber we adopted him. Mia's bio parents rights have been terminated. One of her parents however is appealling the courts decision. It is highly unlikely that the decision will be over turned but it will just take forever to get to the appelet court and get a decision . So when we should be gearing up for an adoption this month we are waiting for the decision to come down.  If we are blessed it will happen this spring sometime. It is more likely to happen in the summer or possibly even next fall/winter. The good news is she is with her forever family so she doesn't have to wait for this to be all done for her to be moved to her home . It is just going to be a bit longer before I can plaster her picture all over the net in cute customs lol.
> Anyway hope everyone had a great New Years eve and day!



I'm so glad things are working out for your family!  Crossing my fingers for a speedy adoption of Mia!




ibesue said:


> Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  But happy you are at peace with it now.  The cruise will help you relax after the hectic schedule you have had.  Oh, and I just wanted to say that I too, marched in the Rose Parade when I was in High School!  And we used to live right off the parade route, so we went to it every year.  Now we live near one of the places that make the floats and we have worked on them many years and then we go watch the floats being taken from our area to Pasadena!  She had a great day to march in!
> 
> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



Thanks so much, Sue!  I've been able to go through most of the day without thinking of this family every moment for the last couple of days.  That's a good sign.  Today is his funeral.  I'm thinking of them a lot today.  

How cool that you were able to march in the Rose Parade!  I would LOVE to see it in person some day.  And to WORK ON THE FLOATS!  What a dream!  That must be SOOO cool!


I'm sorry you're so concerned about your granddaughter.  I don't have any expert advice at all to give.  I guess my biggest question would be exactly what Steph said - has she been to the pediatrician lately?  What does the pediatrician think?  I know some children walk later than others (especially second and thrid children), but I don't know what the threshold for problems is?  I do hope that you are able to somehow communicate your concern to your daughter and somehow find comfort in your own mind about the entire situation.  (((HUGS)))!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

lovestosew said:


> the flowers were pinned in a hurry and they are  a little off
> :



This is beautiful!



Piper said:


> Not wonderful at all--just quite an ordinary person who enjoys teaching young ones--in school and at home.  I am retiring in June also.  I'll be 65 in April and my body is telling me it is time (I've had 4 respiratory infections since school started--hopefully this break will give my body a break! and I won't have any more.)
> 
> I'm dealing with planning a greatly reduced budget, deciding on Medicare provider (which is quite a chore!) and finding a new place to live that fits my budget!  I have great faith that everything will work out as it should--with some prayers and planning!



My mom is retiring from teaching this year too and I am so glad.  She has been sick A LOT this year and I have been really worried.  I hope you stay healthy for the rest of the year!




I have a futura and love it I agree about the thread tho only one I have trouble with is coats & clarks I use a alot of madria because I have the chest and I only use sulky or madria bobbin thread. You can use any of the designs you download they work great  and Heathers are excellent. I use sew what and have the singer soft wear I love my futra I just wish it embroideried a larger area.[/QUOTE]


[/QUOTE]

My Futie prefers Robison Anton thread but I've had no problem with Coats and Clarks from Joanns.  As far as bobbin thread, my dealer told me NEVER to use anything but Sulky bobbin thread in a Futura and I've had no problems in two years.  

.[/QUOTE]



birdie757 said:


> I didn't get the quote, but to the person that was inquiring about the Futura:
> You don' t need to buy any special software to embroider things off the internet.  For me, I find applique files in DST format work best for me.  I have only used the coats and clark that comes from Joanne's and have never had any issues with it.  There is also a great yahoo group I would highly recommend joining it is called "QuantumFuturaHelp".  Sometimes Futuras scare people cause the beep a lot.  This group  has saved me from throwing mine out the window on several occasions and got me to the point that I don't have errors at all anymore.  And sometimes you can still embroider designs larger than 4x4.  I have turned them sideways for a fit or just made them slightly smaller and had them fit ok.    Have fun with the new machine.



Thanks for the info!  Where do both of you purchase your thread?  So am I understanding this correctly...I don't need to purchase any software if I just want to purchase heather's designs to embroider?   I want to get started but I guess I need some thread first.


----------



## SallyfromDE

charlinn said:


> Hello All & Happy New Year...Sorry for all the pic's  LOL!!  I couldn't decide which ones to share!
> 
> 
> Maddy with her Fav. Princess at Ariel's Grotto in DCA



Thank you for sharing you pictures. I loved your DD outfit. I really love the crown!  Do they get them for the meal? 



jham said:


> and to show you how big they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephew's NBC hoodie.  Ignore his expression, that is how he poses for his auntie.  I used Heathersue's designs for this one.
> 
> I promise it's centered.  He's just standing weird.



I didn't realize the doll was so BIG!! It's adorable. And we have a NBC fan in our family. The hoodie came out great. 



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I had a great post going until my computer decided to crash.
> 
> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



I would try to encourage your DGD parents. Do they know the neighbor? Maybe you could mention your talk. My nephew Luishen is delayed in learning many things. He started to walk late, practically went from sitting to walking. He crawled for about 3 days. He was almost 5 when he was finally potty trained. But part of that was that his mom and Dad were going through a divorce, so he had no actual "help". Then he just refused to talk. He ended up going to speech therapy and they felt that his sister was just talking for him. She does talk alot, it's hard to get her to give it a rest. The more we tried to get him to talk, the worse it got.  He is just stubborn to. He'd actually grab your hand and put it to what ever he wanted. He started to use Sign as a form of expression, just from looking at a book we have at home. And then tried spanish, just from watching Spongebob on the Spanish channel. He was doing whatever he could just to keep from talking. 

Perhaps she is just delayed. But why take the chance? Don't you think it would be easier for her now, to do what is necessary, then to wait to later. Ease your concience and say something about your concern.


----------



## tvgirlmin

Sorry girls - lost a ton of my quotes again!  I don't know what is with me lately...

Everybody has been making such awesome stuff!  I am "sew" inspired and wish I had more time to work on customs!!!!  I can't wait to try some new ideas in 2010.

Thanks for the kudos on my Patricia tunic, A-line, and Birthday Shirt!  Lost the quote, but someone asked about the material for the Birthday Shirt - it was called "Puppyville" and I got it at Wally World in Maryland this past summer.  It was so cute and only $2.75 a yard that I got a bunch - just couldn't decide which print I liked the best!  I am thrilled to have enough left to make Emmy a puppy dress, too!  My next project is for Jack, though, who is feeling left out - we got a cool Batman panel to make him a bowling shirt!



PrincessMickey said:


> This is what I made my mom for Christmas. I got the idea from tvgirl, thank you very much. Of course I didn't finish until after Christmas but oh well, I also planned to make one for MIL and my grandma but that didn't happen either so they will be after christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture my mom took when she took them to the pool. I had to sneak into her room to get her camara to get the pic. She loved it and had no idea I got the pic from her.



This looks AWESOME!  Great job, girl!  I have never made one with the store-bought straps - that is on my to-do list!  Make the straps is probably my least favorite part of making the purse.  I ended up making 4 as gifts, and now I wanna make myself another one with Disney trip pics!



2cutekidz said:


> Jumping in a little late...My picky DD is 7 and I like making knot straps.  It makes the top/dress a little adjustable, and I don't have to worry about getting the straps the perfect length.  Here's a few pics



Your daughter is so cute, and I just love your customs - you make awesome stuff!

Happy New Year, everyone!  I started out 2009 dreading the year to come, cause I knew my hubby would be deployed for most of it.  But it turned out to be a great year, even with the deployment, and we ended it spending the New Years Eve countdown with him on his ship (he had duty) and other Navy families (and I even still got my New Year's Smooch!)!  Not sure what to think of 2010 yet, but I am hoping it will be even better!


----------



## NiniMorris

ibesue said:


> Hi all, I had a great post going until my computer decided to crash.
> 
> So I went back and tried to take notes, but I was pretty far behind!  Everything posted has been so cute.  I love all the mini trip reports!  Those coming to Disneyland, I should meet up with you all!!  I have my annual passport and love to have an excuse to go!!  Especially after DGD's move to Japan, I will need my cute kids in customs fix!!
> 
> Love the little girls room, so cute and that she helped you!  Love everyone's New Years Resolutions.  They say you should write them down and make a contract with yourself!  I too, want to loose weight and will be having lap-band surgery in late winter/early spring!  I have been seeing the nutritionist for several months and am looking forward to it.
> 
> Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  But happy you are at peace with it now.  The cruise will help you relax after the hectic schedule you have had.  Oh, and I just wanted to say that I too, marched in the Rose Parade when I was in High School!  And we used to live right off the parade route, so we went to it every year.  Now we live near one of the places that make the floats and we have worked on them many years and then we go watch the floats being taken from our area to Pasadena!  She had a great day to march in!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!  Sorry I am bad with names, but whoever said it was not cheap???  NO but buying your customs can be very expensive and its so much more fun to say you made the outfit!!!  And for the person who said they want their scrap booking pages to match...... you fit in perfectly!!!
> 
> Congrats to those who will be retiring.  I did that a couple of years ago and I love it.  I do a lot more sewing and am able to go visit the grandgirls pretty much whenever I want!!!
> 
> Piper, my grandmother taught me to sew when I was 8.  She was just like you, I know she wanted to take that out of my hands and do it herself, but she had so much patience!  Those are very special memories to me.
> 
> Congrats to those who are getting new sewing areas!  My sewing room got put on hold but I am hoping it will get back on track this week!  Or maybe next!
> 
> I know I am forgetting many of the quotes I had.  I reread through and took notes!!
> 
> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....




OK...I waited a while before answering.  I guess I wanted to see what others had to say.  My Special Needs child wasn't born special needs.  It happened very suddenly because of an auto accident.

However, my DGD was born with club foot.  She has had two surgeries to correct it and neither one 'took' completely.  Her mom has done a lot of research and has decided to do ...nothing.  There is a lot of evidence to support her waiting, and a lot of evidence that waiting is bad. But DGD is now 2 and I worry that the longer we wait the harder it will be to correct it later.

I have expressed my concerns to her...but in the end it is their choice not mine.  This is one of the hardest things about being a Grandmother!  

If I were you, I would research and express my concern one more time and then leave it up to the parents. 

Nini


----------



## Stephres

Thanks for all the comments about the valentine's outfit. It was really easy and fast to put together. I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the valentine's outfit. It was really easy and fast to put together. I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.



That is so cute!  what pattern did you use?


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> We have been talking about redoing the girls' room. Lydia saw these pictures, and told me THAT is how she wants her room. "EXACTLY LIKE THAT!"  Could you tell me what colors of paint and the brand that is? Lydia also wants the exact same decorations on the walls, the curtains, the saying, and the bedding... She REALLY likes this room!



Sending you PM


----------



## jham

ms_mckenna said:


> AGH I hate my husbands computer not only did I lose my multi quote I lost the whole post I just wrote!
> 
> OK short version lol. I cannot believe how much everyones kiddos have  grown! I love all the new stuff! The little boys bowling shirts are making me want to REALLY learn how to sew! I love your grand daughters rooms! LOVE the glitter on the wall! Every little girl should have some glitter in their lives!
> 
> Krissy it is funny how we "knew" each other here and had no clue we knew each other irl!  I wonder how many other disboutiquers I know !
> 
> OK update on us  We have had a ton of kiddos in and out of our house as some of you well know but we are finally done I think  We got Mia (not her birth name and not the name we will adopt her under but is her nick name) on my bday in March we had already been chosen for her other brother but were waiting on the slowness of the state. We started doing extensive visits for Tyler and on July he came home forever . In Novemeber we adopted him. Mia's bio parents rights have been terminated. One of her parents however is appealling the courts decision. It is highly unlikely that the decision will be over turned but it will just take forever to get to the appelet court and get a decision . So when we should be gearing up for an adoption this month we are waiting for the decision to come down.  If we are blessed it will happen this spring sometime. It is more likely to happen in the summer or possibly even next fall/winter. The good news is she is with her forever family so she doesn't have to wait for this to be all done for her to be moved to her home . It is just going to be a bit longer before I can plaster her picture all over the net in cute customs lol.
> Anyway hope everyone had a great New Years eve and day!



Yay for having everything finalized with Tyler!  How exciting!  Hopefully Mia's process will keep moving along and not drag on too much.  



teresajoy said:


> HEY! I know those cute kids!!! Aren't they just too adorable!!! And look at Luke, he's like the second tiniest one there!



Oh my gosh you just made me laugh so hard Teresa! 



ibesue said:


> Hi all, I had a great post going until my computer decided to crash.
> 
> So I went back and tried to take notes, but I was pretty far behind!  Everything posted has been so cute.  I love all the mini trip reports!  Those coming to Disneyland, I should meet up with you all!!  I have my annual passport and love to have an excuse to go!!  Especially after DGD's move to Japan, I will need my cute kids in customs fix!!
> 
> Love the little girls room, so cute and that she helped you!  Love everyone's New Years Resolutions.  They say you should write them down and make a contract with yourself!  I too, want to loose weight and will be having lap-band surgery in late winter/early spring!  I have been seeing the nutritionist for several months and am looking forward to it.
> 
> Shannon, I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.  But happy you are at peace with it now.  The cruise will help you relax after the hectic schedule you have had.  Oh, and I just wanted to say that I too, marched in the Rose Parade when I was in High School!  And we used to live right off the parade route, so we went to it every year.  Now we live near one of the places that make the floats and we have worked on them many years and then we go watch the floats being taken from our area to Pasadena!  She had a great day to march in!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!  Sorry I am bad with names, but whoever said it was not cheap???  NO but buying your customs can be very expensive and its so much more fun to say you made the outfit!!!  And for the person who said they want their scrap booking pages to match...... you fit in perfectly!!!
> 
> Congrats to those who will be retiring.  I did that a couple of years ago and I love it.  I do a lot more sewing and am able to go visit the grandgirls pretty much whenever I want!!!
> 
> Piper, my grandmother taught me to sew when I was 8.  She was just like you, I know she wanted to take that out of my hands and do it herself, but she had so much patience!  Those are very special memories to me.
> 
> Congrats to those who are getting new sewing areas!  My sewing room got put on hold but I am hoping it will get back on track this week!  Or maybe next!
> 
> I know I am forgetting many of the quotes I had.  I reread through and took notes!!
> 
> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



I don't have any experience or advice but 



Stephres said:


> 1) Cuteness! How do you get Seth into pjs? Jacob won't let me make him any new ones, but he does wear his old ones.  I love the big reindeer faces!
> 2) Megan says, that doll is as big as Lily! There are really cute and I like how you customized the hair so it matches each girl. I don't understand those dolls. You do them in the hoop? So if you don't have an embroidery machine you can't make them?
> 3) Cute jacket and that is Jacob's normal "posing" face so I totally get it.
> 
> Everything is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Megan was a little slow on everything and she was big so that made it worse (for me, not her). I was so paranoid something was wrong with her and I asked the pediatrician at every visit and he said she was within the normal ranges. She did eventually catch up but even now I notice she is not as mature as her friends. I would think as long as they are taking her to the pediatrician and it is documented I would try not to worry yet. I just hope they keep up with doctor visits while they are in Japan. I'm sorry.





Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the valentine's outfit. It was really easy and fast to put together. I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.



Steph, Seth is a total comfort freak.  He loves anything soft and comfy!  The Mini Kimmy doll is in the hoop or a regular pattern.  This big doll version is not in the hoop at all although she does give you a machine design to do the face if you don't want to do it by hand.  They weren't hard at all but I did them a little bit at a time over about 1-2 weeks.  I "curled" Lily's doll's hair while I sat in bed at night watching TV.  It took a while!  I Megan's nightgown!  That is such a cute pattern!  I'd ask what pattern it is but I know if it is a non YCMT pattern I would probably never tackle it.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Another question for futura users:
Can I use marathon thread?  Have any of you used that?  Do you guys use rayon or polyester?


----------



## teresajoy

ibesue said:


> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



18 months seems really late to not be walking. I guess I would mention it one more time, then let them handle it. I don't blame you for worrying. 



Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the valentine's outfit. It was really easy and fast to put together. I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.


Steph, I love that!!! It's so cute!!! 


Granna4679 said:


> Sending you PM



Thanks!!! 



jham said:


> Oh my gosh you just made me laugh so hard Teresa!


You are welcome! 
It made me laugh when you posted it on Facebook, so I'm just returning the favor!


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the valentine's outfit. It was really easy and fast to put together. I made her a nightgown with one of my favorite patterns. It is easy and quick too.



Steph, what pattern is this? I love it!!

Sue - sent you a pm 

MrsMcKenna - missed you around here!! Sounds like a lot of lovin at your house!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Another question for futura users:
> Can I use marathon thread?  Have any of you used that?  Do you guys use rayon or polyester?



I owned a futura before the machine that I use now.  You can use any thread that you like - I used all different kinds on my machine and never really had a problem.  I prefre to use polyester thread as it does not bleed or fade.  Since most of what I stitch is for children's clothing, that is important to me.


----------



## teresajoy

Heather and I went to our cousin's house Thursday, and she let me take this home with me!!!






I's a Viking Rose embroidery machine. It still only has a 4X4 design size, but she gave me the mulitposition hoop to go with it. Now, I just need to get my favorite digitizer *cough*Heathersue*cough to learn the multiposition hoop digitizing and I'll be good to go! Well, that and I need to get a card reader for this machine now! My cousin gave me an old one that uses SCSI ports, and I have no software for it. 






I think the Ultimate Box will work if I can't get this one going.  Anyone want to trade a PED Basic for the Ultimate box???   She gave me 6 or 7 blank cards to go with it too. 

Does anyone else have this machine? Do you have any tips?? I need to find a manual for it. I emailed Viking, I hope they respond.

ETA: Lydia Rose loves it because it has the Rose on the front of it!!! She is begging me to give it to her!!!


----------



## woodkins

My dd7 Gianna was born prematurely and was 3lbs at birth due to a torn placenta at 21 wks. We were told we would lose her but she fought and was born. We were on watch for delays etc so when she had no spoken words by 12 mos we had an evaluation done through our county's early intervention services. Thank goodness we did, she received many services multiple times per week all at no cost out of pocket to us. It turns out we have an official diagnosis of mild cerebral palsy as well as PDD-NOS which is an autism spectrum disorder. With all of her therapy she went to regular ed preschool with an aide and by Kindergarten was in public mainstream ed with no interventions at all.

My point is getting therapy early is key. Getting an intervention is easy, free and painless, all of the therapy for kids is playing and what little child doesn't like playing and getting lots of attention LOL. The worst that can happen is that they do an eval. and determine that there are no issues to address and everyone goes back to business as usual. In my family it was the opposite, everyone told me I was paranoid and a worry wart (which I am ) but now they all tell me how right I was to get the eval done. Some of my dd's therapist have become close family friends and it has been a wonderful experience for our family. I hope everything works out as well for yours!


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, I lost a quotew/ the earlier stuff, I love, love, love the Room, Megan's valentine's outfit, the bag, and anything else Imissed LOL.




charlinn said:


> Hello All & Happy New Year...Sorry for all the pic's  LOL!!  I couldn't decide which ones to share!
> 
> Here are some pic's from our November Trip to DL!  It was so much fun, but I was so behind on the order for 38 Mickey T's, I only had one custom for my DD (5).  I have also included a pic of the T's and a Hungry Catepillar Blanket I made for a gift.
> Breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen - My girlfriend made the Hair Clip (too cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy with Donald (first character we saw once we entered DL on day 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our family xmas pic...that I never got around to printing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some shots I just love...


Awesome!


jham said:


> Here are a couple of things I got loaded into photobucket.
> 
> The kids' reindeer Christmas pj's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls both Kimberbell kids rag dolls from YCMT.  They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show you how big they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephew's NBC hoodie.  Ignore his expression, that is how he poses for his auntie.  I used Heathersue's designs for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise it's centered.  He's just standing weird.



Great job!  Love everything, wow, that doll is a lot bigger than I realized; so, so cute though!


ibesue said:


> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



Wow, this is a tough situation.  Y'all know that both my kiddos have special needs, although they're different.  Honestly, I would be concerned about the delay.  Most concerning to me at the moment is the regression in her mobility.  That is unusual, and can be a sign of certain developmental disorders.  I would def. encourage them to talk to the pedi about it; certainly she would at least be appropriate for PT at a minimum.  DS got PT, OT and speech from the time he was about 6 months.  Feel free to PM me if you need to.  What seems strange to me is if the dr's say she's delayed, they usually order therapies, so there seems to be a disconnect there.  I will def. be praying for y'all.   BTW, you're not rambling


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

revrob said:


> I owned a futura before the machine that I use now.  You can use any thread that you like - I used all different kinds on my machine and never really had a problem.  I prefre to use polyester thread as it does not bleed or fade.  Since most of what I stitch is for children's clothing, that is important to me.



Thank you so much!  Did you purchase prewound bobbins or wind your own?    I feel so lost trying to figure all of this out!  But I can't wait to get started at the same time!



teresajoy said:


> Heather and I went to our cousin's house Thursday, and she let me take this home with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I's a Viking Rose embroidery machine. It still only has a 4X4 design size, but she gave me the mulitposition hoop to go with it. Now, I just need to get my favorite digitizer *cough*Heathersue*cough to learn the multiposition hoop digitizing and I'll be good to go! Well, that and I need to get a card reader for this machine now! My cousin gave me an old one that uses SCSI ports, and I have no software for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Ultimate Box will work if I can't get this one going.  Anyone want to trade a PED Basic for the Ultimate box???   She gave me 6 or 7 blank cards to go with it too.
> 
> Does anyone else have this machine? Do you have any tips?? I need to find a manual for it. I emailed Viking, I hope they respond.
> 
> ETA: Lydia Rose loves it because it has the Rose on the front of it!!! She is begging me to give it to her!!!



Congrats!


----------



## kimmylaj

ibesue said:


> Okay, now totally OT, but I have a question for those with special needs children.  My youngest DGD seems to have some medical issues but her mom & dad don't seem to be worried about.  I have "felt" in my heart that something is wrong, but don't know how to talk to her parents about it.  They are getting ready to go to Japan so their focus is totally on the move but I was chatting with my neighbor the other day and she is VERY concerned about the baby.  She is a Special Ed Administer for LAUSD.  So the baby is about to be 18 months old and is not walking.  She has taken a few steps before Thanksgiving, but she won't anymore.  After talking with my neighbor, now I am concerned.  She said the baby isn't a late walker, she is way beyond that.  She says the baby needs to be in PT, if nothing else.  Does anyone else think this is a red flag, or should I just keep my mouth shut??  She was very late sitting up, crawling (she started crawling at 12 months) and now walking.  Her language seems delayed too.  But she is great at sign language, oh and she had no hearing in one ear for a couple of months.  Because of that, they don't think there is any concern as the doctors said she could be delayed.  What do you guys think?  I really have no one to talk to about all this and really am worried.  Thats why I am up at 5am writing this all out!  I am NOT a morning person!!  Thanks for listening to my rambles....



i am a preschool teacher and like to err on the side of caution. i would say encourage them to get an evaluation. it cant hurt. when we recommend evaluations to parents we always say that it is just a way to get more information. either way it will have a positive outcome. they will find her to be at age level and everyone will have a clear head or they will recommend services and she will have resources available. early intervention is the key.  also my pediatrician gave me a denver developmental scale. it tells you the range of ages when certain things should be happening along with the point at which 50 percent of kids master certain skills. it goes from birth thru age 5
it has the age range for walking from 10 months to 15 months with 90% walking well by 15 months. it also includes, stoops and recovers, stands well alone, walks holding onto furniture (90% of children do these by 15 months) 
18 month skills include 50%walking upstairs, walking backwards and 25% of children kicking ball forward and throwing ball. there are also checklists for language, fine motor, and personal social. here is the only link i can find it is not very clear but i think you can probably make most of it out.
http://www.umsl.edu/~garziar/Media folder/denverform_front.jpeg
all of that being said my hubby did not walk until 18 months, but he did need some assistance in elementary school for motor skills delays. of course he is all caught up now but his mom says she wishes she had done something when he was a baby and didnt wait til school age hugs to you and hope that helps a little


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> Heather and I went to our cousin's house Thursday, and she let me take this home with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I's a Viking Rose embroidery machine. It still only has a 4X4 design size, but she gave me the mulitposition hoop to go with it. Now, I just need to get my favorite digitizer *cough*Heathersue*cough to learn the multiposition hoop digitizing and I'll be good to go! Well, that and I need to get a card reader for this machine now! My cousin gave me an old one that uses SCSI ports, and I have no software for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Ultimate Box will work if I can't get this one going.  Anyone want to trade a PED Basic for the Ultimate box???   She gave me 6 or 7 blank cards to go with it too.
> 
> Does anyone else have this machine? Do you have any tips?? I need to find a manual for it. I emailed Viking, I hope they respond.
> 
> ETA: Lydia Rose loves it because it has the Rose on the front of it!!! She is begging me to give it to her!!!



Next time you visit your cousin I want to come along! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  Did you purchase prewound bobbins or wind your own?    I feel so lost trying to figure all of this out!  But I can't wait to get started at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



For my Futura I can use any kind of thread.  I use a lot of Sulky and Coats & Clark just because it is handy to grab at Joanns.  It would be lovely to buy a nice set though.  I use Polyester and Rayon.  I used to wind my own bobbins but finally bought some pre-wound and I like it MUCH better!  I think things run smoother and the bobbins last a LOT longer.  I got really sick of changing bobbins mid-design!


----------



## sahm1000

Happy New Year's to everyone!I know I'm a day late!

Things have been crazy around here.  Christmas went by in a flash!  My parents along with my sister, her husband and two children (ages 2 and 2 months) came and stayed with us.  We had crazy cold wintery weather for Dallas but we made it through!  Got all of the decorations down on 12/28 (I know it's bad luck to do it before the first but they drive me crazy!).  Had a great New Year's and celebrated it with friends and neighbors.  Then we had the same people over yesterday for a pajama day.  I made a ham, lots of snack food and leftover Christmas cookies and candy for everyone to eat.  Good day with lots of football!

I am still not sure where 2009 went and cannot believe it is already 2010!  Yikes!

So I thought I would start out with my resolutions.  Hopefully some of them will make it through the year!  

Like so many others, I need/want to lose weight.  Luckily I don't have a ton to lose but could definitely stand to lose 20+ pounds (okay really I could lose more but we'll start with 20).  I need to get back into working out.  I did great last year with my swimming but my class meets on Mondays and Wednesdays from 7-8pm and Fridays at 5.  With Grace starting kindergarden and going to school everyday I didn't want her out at night that late and since Darren has been travelling so much this last year it just wasn't doable for me after the summer.  Lilly is now walking really well and can go to childcare at our gym without a reservation so I don't have any excuse.  So maybe if I put working out together with watching what I eat I can finally drop some pounds!

I also want to sew more this year.  No specific goal, I just want to get more done.  We just this last week booked our trip for late April/early May with Darren's family.  I am almost secretly hoping his family backs out so we can stay on-site (I know, I know - I am horrible!!!) but if they all do go we are staying at the Embassy Suites in downtown Disney.  We have five rooms there from 4/28-5/5 (using Darren's Hilton points - goes back to him travelling so much this last year).  So I do need to get started working on customs for that trip!  WooHoo!  I am going to finish up one outfit before starting on Disney stuff for all of my girls and then get cracking on Disney customs.  I have my three girls to sew for as well as for my 2 nephews and 1 niece!  Yikes!  Please send me some sewing fairy pixie dust 'cause I'm going to need it!

I also need to get my house more organized.  I started on this in November and it has really helped!  My girls helped me with their play room and we sorted through and donated a ton of toys!  I told them that Santa wouldn't bring them new toys if he didn't think there was room for any and it really worked!  I swear they got rid of almost everything!  It was also good to see what things they actually cared about.  I have also gone through my closet (5 big trash bags of my stuff were donated - shameful to have so much excess) and our coat closet, the spare bedroom closet, organized my kitchen drawers with bamboo dividers, cleaned out my pantry, etc.  I still need to do more but feel much better about things with what I have done.  

Hope everyone has a great, happy and healthy New Year's!  Hopefully with everything settling down more now that the holidays are over I'll be on here more!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Wow ladies, I have spent half the day looking through all of your beautiful customs!!  Boy, are they GORGEOUS!!!!

I have wanted to pick up a "skill" for a long time and I think sewing may just be the thing!!  We are going on our daughters MAW trip in April and I would love to be able to figure out how to make even a few things for the kids to wear a few days!!

I have been looking into taking a beginners class...but do you all have any suggestions??

Thanks so much.  Keep up all the beautiful work!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

pnutallergymom said:


> Wow ladies, I have spent half the day looking through all of your beautiful customs!!  Boy, are they GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I have wanted to pick up a "skill" for a long time and I think sewing may just be the thing!!  We are going on our daughters MAW trip in April and I would love to be able to figure out how to make even a few things for the kids to wear a few days!!
> 
> I have been looking into taking a beginners class...but do you all have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks so much.  Keep up all the beautiful work!!



Hi!!  I didn't take any classes, I just bought the Carla C simply sweet dress pattern from youcanmakethis.com and followed the directions.  It's a lot easier than you think, I promise!  FWIW, a friend of mine went to a class at Joann's, but said she didn't learn much, they focused on how to turn the machine on and thread it.  She said she learned more from me just sitting down with her and going through the easy fit pants pattern with her (also from Carla C, avail. on youcanmakethis.com)

Hey girls, you remember how my Dad moved in, thereby "kicking me out" of my sewing room?  Well, DH was sweet enough to let me have half his office, and I thought I'd show y'all how I downsized.  In here are just the essentials LOL.  I kept all my other fabric and craft stuff in the closet in my Dad's room.




the scraps are on the back of the door, just for ref.  Here's another view:




The only part I'm really having a probelm with is here:  I need to put my smaller amts of fabric (less than 3/4 yd) somewhere close, and need my blanks for embroidery, but it kinda looks like a bomb went off:




it's the only other stroage avail, and bless him, DH said he wanted to keep the top shelf

The little blur at the back of the 2nd pic is the embroidery machine on it's little cart.  Here's a slightly better view:


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 
If anyone has PE design, could you please PM me - Im really stuck!!! i want to do an applique, but when I go under sew, applique wizard isnt clickable....grrrrrrr....HELP!!! lol


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  Did you purchase prewound bobbins or wind your own?    I feel so lost trying to figure all of this out!  But I can't wait to get started at the same time!



I used (and still do use) pre-wound bobbins.  I much prefer not having to wind them.


----------



## birdie757

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the info!  Where do both of you purchase your thread?  So am I understanding this correctly...I don't need to purchase any software if I just want to purchase heather's designs to embroider?   I want to get started but I guess I need some thread first.



I just buy coats and clark at Joann's.  I think they are having a buy 1 get one free sale there this weekend actually.  I always buy then and it helps with the cost significantly.  There are lots of places you can get free designs on the web too just to test it out before you invest.  Go to Brother and Singer's websites.  Brother's website has tons of really pretty butterflies I practiced with while learning how to hoop and all that jazz.  Just get some cheap white cotton fabric and a few spools of thread, and some stabilizer and play around.  Singer also has a website for users of Futura's with some great trouble shooting q's and a's.

I don't use pre-wound bobbins.  No reason I don't really.  I can see how it would be nice though since you have to remove your embroidery unit from the machine to wind bobbins...that is a pain sometimes.  Just play around and have fun for awhile and soon you will be embroidering like a pro!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry, I have a lot of pics to post...haven't posted in awhile.  
Here are some outfits I made them for Thanksgiving in 2008 before I learned how to sew.  Luckily they still fit them this year:




Here are the Thanksgiving vida's I made them this year:








Here are my first A-lines. I made them for the movie.  I didn't notice my oldest DD's bow had fallen off until after I took the pic.  They are reversable with lavender and green in the inside with an applique of their first intial but I forgot to take pics of that side.




Christmas Eve - I didn't make my DD's dresses, but I did make the dresses for their AG dolls to match.  I wish I would've gotten a better pic though.  Both sets of dresses have bows in the middle with little diamond buttons in the middle.








PJ's I made for them to wear on Christmas Eve.  Their AG dolls have the same nightgowns and my DH and I have pj pants to match.  I was really sick of looking at this fabric by the time I was done, but my girls were so surprised and thrilled!








Too bad my youngest had to have her blankie in all of those pics.  Here's a better picture of them coming down the stairs Christmas morning:




Here's my youngest with her beloved Darby and Buster:




My oldest after she opened Rebecca:




Okay, that's probably more than enough for now!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry, I didn't know I posted this twice!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Henry took almost 2 weeks off from work.  So, I've been enjoying spending time with him and the kids since Christmas Eve.  So, I've missed a lot of good stuff on here!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Oooh!!! I just love looking at other people's sewing rooms!  I think you've made really good use of your space!  I tried lots of different methods of storing my fabric that was 3/4 yard or so.  I ended up storing them in another shoe organizer, hanging on another door. I suppose you could also hang a 2nd one on the wall behind the door if you don't have another door to hang it on. Or, you may come up with something ingenious!  I spy a Snow 
White cutie and a birthday design all stitched out!   



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  Did you purchase prewound bobbins or wind your own?    I feel so lost trying to figure all of this out!  But I can't wait to get started at the same time!


I like the prewound bobbins best.  Like everyone else said, they last a lot longer and are less hassle.  Bobbin thread really helps to make your appliques look better, too.  It's thinner and lets the threads lie closer together.  As for thread, I recommend the rayon thread from Marathon Thread:
http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I have the 50 most popular colors.  I've had them for a year and just finally ran out of my first spool of black thread a couple of months ago (I use my machine nearly every day, so that really says something).  It's great thread and never breaks unless there is a problem with my needle.  Plus, it's cheaper than buying it by the spool (even when JoAnn has a 40% off coupon).  They'll let you customize your own 50 colors if you call them on the phone, too.  



pnutallergymom said:


> Wow ladies, I have spent half the day looking through all of your beautiful customs!!  Boy, are they GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I have wanted to pick up a "skill" for a long time and I think sewing may just be the thing!!  We are going on our daughters MAW trip in April and I would love to be able to figure out how to make even a few things for the kids to wear a few days!!
> 
> I have been looking into taking a beginners class...but do you all have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks so much.  Keep up all the beautiful work!!


!! I agree that you don't really need to take a class to learn how to sew.  Any pattern by CarlaC on www.youcanmakethis.com will be user friendly and a great place to start.  Before long, you'll be making your daughter all sorts of great stuff for her wish trip!


----------



## HeatherSue

*disneygirlsanddrew*- Wow!  Everything looks fabulous!  I especially love the matching green satin American Girl dresses you made! SO pretty!!  I also love the matching jammies!  I had every intention of making us all matching pajamas for Christmas morning, but I never actually got around to it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

My New Year's Resolution is to actually starting following along with this again (not necessarily contribute because you know how rarely I sew  - although I did help Aisling sew a sleeping bag for her AG dolls today) Someone PM me when we move!!!  We are so close I might has well just jump in at the next thread!

Hope everyone had a great holiday season!!


----------



## clhemsath

Crazy sewing weekend update...

I used to get a lot more done before I had to sew 2 of everything.  So, I posted my daughters in their easy fit pants yesterday.  Here are their AG dolls that match.






Then my youngest wanted a snowflake skirt, so I did these today.  It is a really easy Simplicity pattern, which generally doesn't happen.






And in the spirit of being ahead, here are the Valentine's Day skirts.  I probably will do something with shirts, but haven't really decided yet.












Now I am off to do a simply sweet for my older daughter.  They wanted dresses out of the same fabric.  When I finished one last week, I ran out of fabric so I had to go get something similar.

Carrie


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My New Year's Resolution is to actually starting following along with this again (not necessarily contribute because you know how rarely I sew  - although I did help Aisling sew a sleeping bag for her AG dolls today) Someone PM me when we move!!!  We are so close I might has well just jump in at the next thread!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday season!!



Kristine SEWED?  I want pics!!!!!!!!



And M just talked me into making Kaya and Kit matching ducky sleepying bags LOL.


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I have a lot of pics to post...haven't posted in awhile.
> Here are some outfits I made them for Thanksgiving in 2008 before I learned how to sew.  Luckily they still fit them this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Thanksgiving vida's I made them this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my first A-lines. I made them for the movie.  I didn't notice my oldest DD's bow had fallen off until after I took the pic.  They are reversable with lavender and green in the inside with an applique of their first intial but I forgot to take pics of that side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve - I didn't make my DD's dresses, but I did make the dresses for their AG dolls to match.  I wish I would've gotten a better pic though.  Both sets of dresses have bows in the middle with little diamond buttons in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's I made for them to wear on Christmas Eve.  Their AG dolls have the same nightgowns and my DH and I have pj pants to match.  I was really sick of looking at this fabric by the time I was done, but my girls were so surprised and thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my youngest had to have her blankie in all of those pics.  Here's a better picture of them coming down the stairs Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my youngest with her beloved Darby and Buster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest after she opened Rebecca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's probably more than enough for now!  Thanks for looking!


So cute!  I absolutely adore everything!  Especially the AG satin dresses, the jammies and the Thanksgiving Vidas!  Gorgeous!!



clhemsath said:


> Crazy sewing weekend update...
> 
> I used to get a lot more done before I had to sew 2 of everything.  So, I posted my daughters in their easy fit pants yesterday.  Here are their AG dolls that match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my youngest wanted a snowflake skirt, so I did these today.  It is a really easy Simplicity pattern, which generally doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of being ahead, here are the Valentine's Day skirts.  I probably will do something with shirts, but haven't really decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to do a simply sweet for my older daughter.  They wanted dresses out of the same fabric.  When I finished one last week, I ran out of fabric so I had to go get something similar.
> 
> Carrie



So Cute!  I love the skirts especially the brown and pink valentines ones.  I have to get DD's Birthday dress done first and then I can start on Valentines.  Of course, I have to start on customs for our trip too- At last count 72 tops and dresses- DH is thinking that might be just a little too obsessive, but I don't think so.  I figure one t-shirt or polo per adult per day, and 3 per kid per day.  One for the parks, one for each specia meal, plus a couple of character specific.  Doesn't seem so OTT that way...
Love everything!


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Hey girls, you remember how my Dad moved in, thereby "kicking me out" of my sewing room?  Well, DH was sweet enough to let me have half his office, and I thought I'd show y'all how I downsized.  In here are just the essentials LOL.  I kept all my other fabric and craft stuff in the closet in my Dad's room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scraps are on the back of the door, just for ref.  Here's another view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only part I'm really having a probelm with is here:  I need to put my smaller amts of fabric (less than 3/4 yd) somewhere close, and need my blanks for embroidery, but it kinda looks like a bomb went off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the only other stroage avail, and bless him, DH said he wanted to keep the top shelf
> 
> The little blur at the back of the 2nd pic is the embroidery machine on it's little cart.  Here's a slightly better view:



Love seeing others sewing rooms.  Great idea with the over the door scrap bin.  I am glad to see you have some space (even if shared) to yourself.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I have a lot of pics to post...haven't posted in awhile.
> Here are the Thanksgiving vida's I made them this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my first A-lines. I made them for the movie.  I didn't notice my oldest DD's bow had fallen off until after I took the pic.  They are reversable with lavender and green in the inside with an applique of their first intial but I forgot to take pics of that side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve - I didn't make my DD's dresses, but I did make the dresses for their AG dolls to match.  I wish I would've gotten a better pic though.  Both sets of dresses have bows in the middle with little diamond buttons in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my youngest with her beloved Darby and Buster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest after she opened Rebecca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's probably more than enough for now!  Thanks for looking!



I love the Thanksgiving vidas.  Those turned out so cute.  
Did you use pillowcases for the Princess and the Frog dresses?  I have material and am itching to make something but haven't decided yet.  I need to get that done soon.
I with my DGD would leave clothes on her AG Doll.  She either doesn't want to change the clothes or doesn't want any on them at all.  Maybe if I make matching clothes for her and Doll that would help.  Thanks for the inspiration.
Yours turned out so cute.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jham said:


> :
> 
> For my Futura I can use any kind of thread.  I use a lot of Sulky and Coats & Clark just because it is handy to grab at Joanns.  It would be lovely to buy a nice set though.  I use Polyester and Rayon.  I used to wind my own bobbins but finally bought some pre-wound and I like it MUCH better!  I think things run smoother and the bobbins last a LOT longer.  I got really sick of changing bobbins mid-design!






revrob said:


> I used (and still do use) pre-wound bobbins.  I much prefer not having to wind them.



Do you just use a neutral color for you bobbin thread or does it always match your top thread?



HeatherSue said:


> *disneygirlsanddrew*- Wow!  Everything looks fabulous!  I especially love the matching green satin American Girl dresses you made! SO pretty!!  I also love the matching jammies!  I had every intention of making us all matching pajamas for Christmas morning, but I never actually got around to it.



I got mine done with not a whole lot of time to spare before Christmas Eve! 



clhemsath said:


> Crazy sewing weekend update...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of being ahead, here are the Valentine's Day skirts.  I probably will do something with shirts, but haven't really decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie


I love that pink and brown Valentine fabric!



ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!  I absolutely adore everything!  Especially the AG satin dresses, the jammies and the Thanksgiving Vidas!  Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> !


Thanks!



Granna4679 said:


> I love the Thanksgiving vidas.  Those turned out so cute.
> Did you use pillowcases for the Princess and the Frog dresses?  I have material and am itching to make something but haven't decided yet.  I need to get that done soon.
> I with my DGD would leave clothes on her AG Doll.  She either doesn't want to change the clothes or doesn't want any on them at all.  Maybe if I make matching clothes for her and Doll that would help.  Thanks for the inspiration.
> Yours turned out so cute.



Yes, the princess and the frog tops are from pillowcases.  I originally thought I would make a vida or something, but just ran out of time!

My DD's loves to match their dolls as well as eachother so by the time I am done making two of everything, I usually don't want to make two more for their dolls!  I know I should though because they really like it.  If there were only more hours in the day!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you just use a neutral color for you bobbin thread or does it always match your top thread?



I just about always use white.  Because the bobbin thread is lighter weight than the embroidery thread, most of the bobbin thread is not even seen on the back any way.  The only time that I don't use white is when I'm doing an in the hoop project and the back of the item needs to have matching thread.


----------



## lori123

Input on Embroidery/sewing machines needed!!

Ok - so hubby got me a Brother 900D for Christmas - we are looking at doing a trade in with some killer end of the year deals.  So - keep in mind I know NOTHING about these machines and help me decide between the Brother 1250 and the Pfaff 2170.  Which one would you get and why??


----------



## jham

pnutallergymom said:


> Wow ladies, I have spent half the day looking through all of your beautiful customs!!  Boy, are they GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I have wanted to pick up a "skill" for a long time and I think sewing may just be the thing!!  We are going on our daughters MAW trip in April and I would love to be able to figure out how to make even a few things for the kids to wear a few days!!
> 
> I have been looking into taking a beginners class...but do you all have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks so much.  Keep up all the beautiful work!!



This wonderful group of people is the best sewing class!  I agree, just start with a Carla C pattern and you'll have a lot of people here to help with any questions, problems, whatever you come up with!  



ireland_nicole said:


> the scraps are on the back of the door, just for ref.  Here's another view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only part I'm really having a probelm with is here:  I need to put my smaller amts of fabric (less than 3/4 yd) somewhere close, and need my blanks for embroidery, but it kinda looks like a bomb went off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the only other stroage avail, and bless him, DH said he wanted to keep the top shelf
> 
> The little blur at the back of the 2nd pic is the embroidery machine on it's little cart.  Here's a slightly better view:



Your sewing (half) room reminds me a lot of mine!  Similar paint colors, I have the shoe organizer right by my thread holder thingies, I even have the same cutting board!  LOL.  I didn't have my own computer for a while and had to take the futura out of the craft room and plop it on DH's desk and use his computer.  He did not love that!  But it got me a new (used) computer.  It's amazing how much he can accomplish with a little motivation!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I have a lot of pics to post...haven't posted in awhile.
> Here are some outfits I made them for Thanksgiving in 2008 before I learned how to sew.  Luckily they still fit them this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Thanksgiving vida's I made them this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my first A-lines. I made them for the movie.  I didn't notice my oldest DD's bow had fallen off until after I took the pic.  They are reversable with lavender and green in the inside with an applique of their first intial but I forgot to take pics of that side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve - I didn't make my DD's dresses, but I did make the dresses for their AG dolls to match.  I wish I would've gotten a better pic though.  Both sets of dresses have bows in the middle with little diamond buttons in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's I made for them to wear on Christmas Eve.  Their AG dolls have the same nightgowns and my DH and I have pj pants to match.  I was really sick of looking at this fabric by the time I was done, but my girls were so surprised and thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my youngest had to have her blankie in all of those pics.  Here's a better picture of them coming down the stairs Christmas morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my youngest with her beloved Darby and Buster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest after she opened Rebecca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's probably more than enough for now!  Thanks for looking!



Everything is fabulous!  But WHERE oh where did you get Bitty Baby's Minnie Mouse shoes!  We need those!  Lily has the matchy big girl version!  



clhemsath said:


> Crazy sewing weekend update...
> 
> I used to get a lot more done before I had to sew 2 of everything.  So, I posted my daughters in their easy fit pants yesterday.  Here are their AG dolls that match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my youngest wanted a snowflake skirt, so I did these today.  It is a really easy Simplicity pattern, which generally doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of being ahead, here are the Valentine's Day skirts.  I probably will do something with shirts, but haven't really decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to do a simply sweet for my older daughter.  They wanted dresses out of the same fabric.  When I finished one last week, I ran out of fabric so I had to go get something similar.
> 
> Carrie



really cute!  Love the Valentine's fabric!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you just use a neutral color for you bobbin thread or does it always match your top thread?



I just use white which was hard to get used to because when I do appliques "by hand" I have to use a matching bobbin thread.


----------



## birdie757

HeatherSue said:


> *disneygirlsanddrew*- Wow!  Everything looks fabulous!  I especially love the matching green satin American Girl dresses you made! SO pretty!!  I also love the matching jammies!  I had every intention of making us all matching pajamas for Christmas morning, but I never actually got around to it.



Heather, I just put away the Christmas flannel I bought for flannel pjs.  This is the second year in a row I didn't use it!  Some day....


----------



## jham

I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!



Yeah! On the Hobby Lobby; I'm jealous you got to sign up for something good; the only thing here we could do with the kids was clean grafitti in a reeeeaaaallly dodgy part of town that I am so not taking them into.


----------



## woodkins

jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!



Soo jealouse of the Hobby Lobby...we don't have Hancocks here either & they closed the fabric at Walmart.

You are sooo lucky on the project linus project...it sounds like it would be alot of fun to do. I just did a search for available openings in our area and I was surprised at some of the programs they were offering. One was doing repair work on a church and another was for an abortion alternative group. I can imagine what controversy some of the options will create because you know some people will find problems with everything


----------



## jessica52877

Looking for some inspiration for pirate night on the cruise ship! So ideas and pictures welcomed!!! For a boy but I'll take girl pictures too just because! I think I might make myself something if I have time (yeah right to the time).


----------



## revrob

lori123 said:


> Input on Embroidery/sewing machines needed!!
> 
> Ok - so hubby got me a Brother 900D for Christmas - we are looking at doing a trade in with some killer end of the year deals.  So - keep in mind I know NOTHING about these machines and help me decide between the Brother 1250 and the Pfaff 2170.  Which one would you get and why??





jessica52877 said:


> Looking for some inspiration for pirate night on the cruise ship! So ideas and pictures welcomed!!! For a boy but I'll take girl pictures too just because! I think I might make myself something if I have time (yeah right to the time).



I'm watching, too!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lori123 said:


> Input on Embroidery/sewing machines needed!!
> 
> Ok - so hubby got me a Brother 900D for Christmas - we are looking at doing a trade in with some killer end of the year deals.  So - keep in mind I know NOTHING about these machines and help me decide between the Brother 1250 and the Pfaff 2170.  Which one would you get and why??



I don't know much about each specific machine, but if I had a choice between a brother and a pfaff, the pfaff would win by a landslide.  It is like choosing between a ford and a lexus!  My mother has a pfaff sewing/embrodering machine and a pfaff serger and they are the best machines I have ever laid a hand on.


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone ever made all their customs....only to not be able to get ANY of your ADRs?????  This has been my nightmare for the past two nights!

It started when I was able to find some Pooh Christmas fabric at Joann's on sale (along with a bit of Mater and Lightning McQueen)  There is no way I can wait until May to start making the dresses...guess I'll have to just go on faith...

Iguess I could just start on the park dresses and worry about the dinner dresses after we get them...(the ADRs that is)

I love Disney...just not the stress it brings me... the over obsessive planner part of me!


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

lori123 said:


> Input on Embroidery/sewing machines needed!!
> 
> Ok - so hubby got me a Brother 900D for Christmas - we are looking at doing a trade in with some killer end of the year deals.  So - keep in mind I know NOTHING about these machines and help me decide between the Brother 1250 and the Pfaff 2170.  Which one would you get and why??



Without looking at these machines and knowing nothing about Pfaff I would easily pick the brother. All my machines are brothers and I LOVE them all! So I couldn't turn away now!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I don't know much about each specific machine, but if I had a choice between a brother and a pfaff, the pfaff would win by a landslide.  It is like choosing between a ford and a lexus!  My mother has a pfaff sewing/embrodering machine and a pfaff serger and they are the best machines I have ever laid a hand on.



I love how answers vary so much! I think it depends so much on what we have and see and are used to! Goes to show that more then likely they are all pretty good machines! Of course that thought goes for cars too!



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever made all their customs....only to not be able to get ANY of your ADRs?????  This has been my nightmare for the past two nights!
> 
> It started when I was able to find some Pooh Christmas fabric at Joann's on sale (along with a bit of Mater and Lightning McQueen)  There is no way I can wait until May to start making the dresses...guess I'll have to just go on faith...
> 
> Iguess I could just start on the park dresses and worry about the dinner dresses after we get them...(the ADRs that is)
> 
> I love Disney...just not the stress it brings me... the over obsessive planner part of me!
> 
> 
> Nini



I so CANNOT relate! But I think most here can! I am not a planner what so ever and do most things on the fly! I have never really wanted the *good* ressies at WDW but we usually can easily get them and with free dining so we have to eat somewhere! I wouldn't stress about it! I am sure you'll get to eat with Pooh at some point!


----------



## ireland_nicole

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever made all their customs....only to not be able to get ANY of your ADRs?????  This has been my nightmare for the past two nights!
> 
> It started when I was able to find some Pooh Christmas fabric at Joann's on sale (along with a bit of Mater and Lightning McQueen)  There is no way I can wait until May to start making the dresses...guess I'll have to just go on faith...
> 
> Iguess I could just start on the park dresses and worry about the dinner dresses after we get them...(the ADRs that is)
> 
> I love Disney...just not the stress it brings me... the over obsessive planner part of me!
> 
> 
> Nini



Take a deep breath.  In, out, in out.  Good.  I promise, if you call at 180+10, and get CRT first (or LeCellier, if you want either of those), you will be ok.  Honestly.  Of course, I can say that now; if you asked me before Dec 3rd (my ADR day), I would have been saying exactly what you are- I was, in fact- you can ask my DH LOL.  I always have everything planned to the nth degree, and I always worry obsessively, but I have never not gotten an ADR when I planned ahead.  There are a bunch of "tricks" and tools for ways to get them later too if you need them, too JIC.  You're going to be fine, I just know you're worried about putting in all that work and then not getting what you need to wear them.  Remember, CP has more than one meal.  There is no way that they are going to book up all the meals for your whole stay before your ADR day.  If worst comes to worst; you can always book breakfast even for a day you're in another park and get hoppers.  Repeat with me: It will be ok.  It will be ok. from one typeA planner to another.  PS: I can't wait to see what you make- I know it will be fabulous!


----------



## HeatherSue

clhemsath said:


> Crazy sewing weekend update...
> 
> I used to get a lot more done before I had to sew 2 of everything.  So, I posted my daughters in their easy fit pants yesterday.  Here are their AG dolls that match.


What a whole bunch of cuteness!  Your girls are darling!! I love their skirts, and the matching AG clothes!! Great job!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My New Year's Resolution is to actually starting following along with this again (not necessarily contribute because you know how rarely I sew  - although I did help Aisling sew a sleeping bag for her AG dolls today) Someone PM me when we move!!!  We are so close I might has well just jump in at the next thread!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday season!!


Yes, we need pictures!! I can't believe you think you can help Aisling sew something and then not post pictures! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I figure one t-shirt or polo per adult per day, and 3 per kid per day.  One for the parks, one for each specia meal, plus a couple of character specific.  Doesn't seem so OTT that way...
> Love everything!


Oh no....that doesn't sound like too much at all!  




lori123 said:


> Input on Embroidery/sewing machines needed!!
> 
> Ok - so hubby got me a Brother 900D for Christmas - we are looking at doing a trade in with some killer end of the year deals.  So - keep in mind I know NOTHING about these machines and help me decide between the Brother 1250 and the Pfaff 2170.  Which one would you get and why??


I think of Pfaff as a better brand.  But, you might want to google "Pfaff 2170 reviews" and "Brother 1250 reviews" and see which one sounds better. 



birdie757 said:


> Heather, I just put away the Christmas flannel I bought for flannel pjs.  This is the second year in a row I didn't use it!  Some day....


Well, you're 2 steps ahead of me!  I never bought the fabric, or got it out! 



jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!  The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!


That is so cool!!  I wish our Hobby Lobby was a little closer.  It seems like the only time I'm up that way is on a Sunday and they're closed on Sundays.  

I noticed that project Linus was available all over the place by us, too!  Do you know how many blankets they'd like you to make? One per person in your family?



jessica52877 said:


> Looking for some inspiration for pirate night on the cruise ship! So ideas and pictures welcomed!!! For a boy but I'll take girl pictures too just because! I think I might make myself something if I have time (yeah right to the time).



You must make yourself a pirate costume, Jessica!!!  How about a twirl skirt, low cut peasant top, and a corset? 



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever made all their customs....only to not be able to get ANY of your ADRs?????  This has been my nightmare for the past two nights!
> 
> It started when I was able to find some Pooh Christmas fabric at Joann's on sale (along with a bit of Mater and Lightning McQueen)  There is no way I can wait until May to start making the dresses...guess I'll have to just go on faith...
> 
> Iguess I could just start on the park dresses and worry about the dinner dresses after we get them...(the ADRs that is)
> 
> I love Disney...just not the stress it brings me... the over obsessive planner part of me!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nope!  But, I haven't made a lot of ADRs, either.  The only time I made more than 1 on a trip was when we went for free dining.  But, I was able to get all the ressies I wanted.  So, rest easy!  It will be fine!


----------



## HeatherSue

Anyone know of any great deals on airfare from Detroit (or Flint, Kalamazoo, Grand Rapids, South Bend, Fort Wayne, Toledo) to California (Disneyland area or Phoenix)??  Henry's brother talked him into agreeing to go to Disneyland from May 24-28!!  This is a momentous occasion as Henry NEVER agrees to go to Disney!  However, I had to say I'd pay for everything to get him to go.  So, I need to find some cheap airfare.  I'm really hoping I can find something for $200 total with taxes and fees.  But, I haven't seen it yet!  

Also, what's the best way to get a good deal on the HoJo Anaheim?  I know I had a coupon code before.  But, I don't know if they still have a disboards code.  Or, if there's something better out there. 

All of this is still up in the air.  I'm not sure I want to take Tessa out of school that close to the end of the school year.  Plus, I don't know if I want to shell out this kind of money for a short trip.


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> Anyone know of any great deals on airfare from Detroit (or Flint, Kalamazoo, Grand Rapids, South Bend, Fort Wayne, Toledo) to California (Disneyland area or Phoenix)??  Henry's brother talked him into agreeing to go to Disneyland from May 24-28!!  This is a momentous occasion as Henry NEVER agrees to go to Disney!  However, I had to say I'd pay for everything to get him to go.  So, I need to find some cheap airfare.  I'm really hoping I can find something for $200 total with taxes and fees.  But, I haven't seen it yet!
> 
> Also, what's the best way to get a good deal on the HoJo Anaheim?  I know I had a coupon code before.  But, I don't know if they still have a disboards code.  Or, if there's something better out there.
> 
> All of this is still up in the air.  I'm not sure I want to take Tessa out of school that close to the end of the school year.  Plus, I don't know if I want to shell out this kind of money for a short trip.



I tend to pay around $119-$139 each way from ATL to LAX and just checked and it is at $192 right now. I checked yesterday for MCO, same dates and it was $125/each way. It seems all airfare is up a bit when it had gone back down.

Too bad Tessa isn't out of school. Dallas is out the 21st. Oh wow! I just looked at the calendar, would she miss all 5 days of school? I am guessing that there probably wouldn't be alot going on the last weeks of school in 1st grade so if it is something you would like to do with Henry I wouldn't think twice!

As far as the short trip thought, It always takes us an entire day there and an entire day back but it would be fun no matter what! But I agree with the cost. I don't like to shell out big bucks for a short time.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh and a twirl skirt sounds super duper cute! I wonder if it would look cute on. I wish I was as skinny as I used to be!!


----------



## mom2rtk

HeatherSue said:


> Anyone know of any great deals on airfare from Detroit (or Flint, Kalamazoo, Grand Rapids, South Bend, Fort Wayne, Toledo) to California (Disneyland area or Phoenix)??  Henry's brother talked him into agreeing to go to Disneyland from May 24-28!!  This is a momentous occasion as Henry NEVER agrees to go to Disney!  However, I had to say I'd pay for everything to get him to go.  So, I need to find some cheap airfare.  I'm really hoping I can find something for $200 total with taxes and fees.  But, I haven't seen it yet!
> 
> Also, what's the best way to get a good deal on the HoJo Anaheim?  I know I had a coupon code before.  But, I don't know if they still have a disboards code.  Or, if there's something better out there.
> 
> All of this is still up in the air.  I'm not sure I want to take Tessa out of school that close to the end of the school year.  Plus, I don't know if I want to shell out this kind of money for a short trip.



Have you been to DL before? We really LOVE it and are considering a short stop there this summer. We would be driving though since we mostly want to drive through some of the scenic national parks in Utah and Arizona on the way there and back.....

Keep in mind that a short trip to DL is NOT like a short trip to DW. Everything is MUCH closer together and can be done in a shorter period of time. And I don't think schools out there will be out of session yet, so crowds should be very manageable during the week.

As for the HoJo deals, I think you can get that info over on the DL portion of these boards. You can find lots of helpful info there.

Happy planning! I hope it works out!


----------



## mom2rtk

ireland_nicole said:


> Take a deep breath.  In, out, in out.  Good.  I promise, if you call at 180+10, and get CRT first (or LeCellier, if you want either of those), you will be ok.  Honestly.  Of course, I can say that now; if you asked me before Dec 3rd (my ADR day), I would have been saying exactly what you are- I was, in fact- you can ask my DH LOL.  I always have everything planned to the nth degree, and I always worry obsessively, but I have never not gotten an ADR when I planned ahead.  There are a bunch of "tricks" and tools for ways to get them later too if you need them, too JIC.  You're going to be fine, I just know you're worried about putting in all that work and then not getting what you need to wear them.  Remember, CP has more than one meal.  There is no way that they are going to book up all the meals for your whole stay before your ADR day.  If worst comes to worst; you can always book breakfast even for a day you're in another park and get hoppers.  Repeat with me: It will be ok.  It will be ok. from one typeA planner to another.  PS: I can't wait to see what you make- I know it will be fabulous!



I called on my first day when ADR's were still at 90 days, and it was FREE DINING! and I still got CRT. So try to put your mind at ease. I say go ahead with your customs! The worst that would happen is that you might have to shuffle from breakfast to lunch or something. Heck, most people still don't even know it's at 180 days again!


----------



## peachygreen

Hi all
I know its been a while since I've been on here.  Life in 2009 got very busy.  As a quick recap the year started off with me getting pregnant.  Then we decided to put the house on the market (1st of march) and try to move across town.  Right as we finally got all the little projects finished to put the house on the market I had a miscarriage (beginning of April).  Having the house on th market made sewing challenging.  I did a marathon sewing weekend before our trip to CA to get customs ready for Disneyland (pictures coming up) in May.  Accepted an offer on the house in late June and had to close the 30th of July.  So now we were in full house hunting packing mode.  We moved into our new house (bigger and a shorter commute) the 1st of August.  Got pregnant again (sticky baby this time - due April 24th 2010).  Spent the bulk of the fall in 1st trimester exhaustion and trying to unpack the house and do the 3 million projects required in a 20 year old home.  Managed a little sewing for fall and Christmas but not as much as planned.  We are now entering 2010 and I am getting ready to start on sewing for the nursery.  

So a few pictures from our 4-day trip to Disneyland in May


Day 1 - 
Before the FGIT transformation at BBB




After








With the Princesses








And Just because I love this picture with her Daddy




Out cold at the end of the day





Day 2 
Breakfast with Minnie and Friends









Day 3





Day 4

















I'm very excited because we have another trip planned, unfortunately it is in almost 3 years.  We are going to go back to Disneyworld Thanksgiving of 2012 when the new baby girl will be 2-1/2 and Megan will be 6-1/2.  I'm very excited.  It will hopefully be an extended family vacation with my mom and dad and sister and her family coming too.


----------



## lori123

mommyof2princesses said:


> I don't know much about each specific machine, but if I had a choice between a brother and a pfaff, the pfaff would win by a landslide.  It is like choosing between a ford and a lexus!  My mother has a pfaff sewing/embrodering machine and a pfaff serger and they are the best machines I have ever laid a hand on.


Thanks - they did tell me that, but they also said that it is WAY more complicated to learn on too and _requires_ a few classes. 



jessica52877 said:


> Without looking at these machines and knowing nothing about Pfaff I would easily pick the brother. All my machines are brothers and I LOVE them all! So I couldn't turn away now!
> 
> I love how answers vary so much! I think it depends so much on what we have and see and are used to! Goes to show that more then likely they are all pretty good machines! Of course that thought goes for cars too!


Thanks - good to know!



HeatherSue said:


> I think of Pfaff as a better brand.  But, you might want to google "Pfaff 2170 reviews" and "Brother 1250 reviews" and see which one sounds better.


Thanks! I did google them - but the information is mostly foreign to me.  I get the basics - hoops size and such.  But I can't figure out which one is better when they talk about file types, programs and such.  Plus I did have trouble finding a good review on the Brother because I think it is kinda new - I could find manufacturers info - but little for reviews.  I just wanted to know if anyone had any personal experience to add to it all.


----------



## lori123

lori123 said:


> Thanks - they did tell me that, but they also said that it is WAY more complicated to learn on too and _requires_ a few classes.
> 
> 
> Thanks - good to know!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did google them - but the information is mostly foreign to me.  I get the basics - hoops size and such.  But I can't figure out which one is better when they talk about file types, programs and such.  Plus I did have trouble finding a good review on the Brother because I think it is kinda new - I could find manufacturers info - but little for reviews.  I just wanted to know if anyone had any personal experience to add to it all.


Interesting info here:
http://www.sewingmachinereviewer.com/pfaff-2170-sewing-machine.html

I found a few other reviews like this too.  For those that don't want to head to the link - it talks about the pfaff features being the best - but that it breaks down A LOT and is hard to get fixed.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

If you want to read user's reviews on the machines you are interested, i have found this website to be the most helpful

http://sewing.patternreview.com/news


----------



## sahm1000

lori123 said:


> Interesting info here:
> http://www.sewingmachinereviewer.com/pfaff-2170-sewing-machine.html
> 
> I found a few other reviews like this too.  For those that don't want to head to the link - it talks about the pfaff features being the best - but that it breaks down A LOT and is hard to get fixed.




Yikes!  Not a lot of rave reviews for the newer Pfaff's.  Just from those reviews alone it sounds like I would stay away.  
I have a Brother sewing machine (xr-7700 - not a very expensive one from Costco) and an embroidery only machine (PE-750D again, not a very expensive one but all I could afford!) and have nothing but rave reviews for both of my machines!  I have really had no problems with either machine and have found them both very easy to use, even for me!  I love my embroidery machine and my only complaint is my embroidery field which isn't the machines fault!  It doesn't sound like you're going to have that problem though!  I'm jealous!  If I remember correctly when I bought my machine that the top of the line Brother with a huge embroidery field and that snowman thingy that told the machine where to start to embroider (really cool by the way!) was around $6000 maybe?  Still way more than I could afford but it sounds like it's cheaper than the Pfaff's.  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## clhemsath

Hello Again!

I finished Isabella's dress last night and her AG dolls this morning.  I let each girl pick the top of the CarlaC simply sweet dress. I know we like big pictures, so here we go. 

I used a embroidery from Heathersue (Thank you, Heathersue!  I think they turned out fantastic!)

Front:





and the back:





Here is the dress I did for Bianca last weekend.  Forgot to take the picture of the AG doll with her, so it is separate.

Front: 





Back:





and the AG doll:






You all have been such an inspiration for me. Thank you

I realized today that I did forget to mention that I have an upcoming trip that I plan on having customs done for each day!  We are doing three days at the parks, then a five day Disney cruise!!  I was going to do them for our trip last year, but time just got away from me.  I am going to just go one day at a time.  I know I need a pirate costume for each girl, but other than that, no decisions have been made.


----------



## ms_mckenna

jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!


Love this group! I went and looked but there is really nothing in our area


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I noticed that project Linus was available all over the place by us, too!  Do you know how many blankets they'd like you to make? One per person in your family?



yep, one per person. 



mom2rtk said:


> Have you been to DL before? We really LOVE it and are considering a short stop there this summer. We would be driving though since we mostly want to drive through some of the scenic national parks in Utah and Arizona on the way there and back.....
> 
> Keep in mind that a short trip to DL is NOT like a short trip to DW. Everything is MUCH closer together and can be done in a shorter period of time. And I don't think schools out there will be out of session yet, so crowds should be very manageable during the week.
> 
> As for the HoJo deals, I think you can get that info over on the DL portion of these boards. You can find lots of helpful info there.
> 
> Happy planning! I hope it works out!



I LOVE the national parks in Southern Utah!  Arches is one of my favorite places on the planet!  Zions and Canyonlands are amazing too.  Have you been there before?  I live in Utah so I go a lot!



peachygreen said:


> Hi all
> I know its been a while since I've been on here.  Life in 2009 got very busy.  As a quick recap the year started off with me getting pregnant.  Then we decided to put the house on the market (1st of march) and try to move across town.  Right as we finally got all the little projects finished to put the house on the market I had a miscarriage (beginning of April).  Having the house on th market made sewing challenging.  I did a marathon sewing weekend before our trip to CA to get customs ready for Disneyland (pictures coming up) in May.  Accepted an offer on the house in late June and had to close the 30th of July.  So now we were in full house hunting packing mode.  We moved into our new house (bigger and a shorter commute) the 1st of August.  Got pregnant again (sticky baby this time - due April 24th 2010).  Spent the bulk of the fall in 1st trimester exhaustion and trying to unpack the house and do the 3 million projects required in a 20 year old home.  Managed a little sewing for fall and Christmas but not as much as planned.  We are now entering 2010 and I am getting ready to start on sewing for the nursery.
> 
> So a few pictures from our 4-day trip to Disneyland in May
> 
> 
> Day 1 -
> Before the FGIT transformation at BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Princesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just because I love this picture with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out cold at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2
> Breakfast with Minnie and Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited because we have another trip planned, unfortunately it is in almost 3 years.  We are going to go back to Disneyworld Thanksgiving of 2012 when the new baby girl will be 2-1/2 and Megan will be 6-1/2.  I'm very excited.  It will hopefully be an extended family vacation with my mom and dad and sister and her family coming too.



Wonderful pictures!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Peachygreen - I can't remember but are you in the Houston area?  I saw a little girl yesterday at the Disney Live! Rocking road show at the Toyota Center wearing a Buzz dress just like the one in your picture.


----------



## livndisney

It is 40 degrees in Florida and I am thinking of SUMMER dresses LOL. I am putting the Christmas fabric away (may keep out some of the flannel) and moving forward to summer things!


----------



## karamat

twob4him said:


> I did an applique the other day with a stitch time of 140 minutes or something...which of course doesn't include the time it takes to change thread...you have to double the time for thread changes.....which brings me back to Heather Sue's designs....just enough detail without all the extra!



OK - I've got to see the 140 minute stitch-time applique!!




tvgirlmin said:


> A first birthday shirt for my nephew - I think it is super cute, but my hubby hates it and says it is hideous!!!  I dunno - hopefully they will like it.  His brother and wife are weird, have very little contact with us...just odd people who don't treat others very well.  I want them to know how much we love our nephew and hopefully keep the door open for them to be a bigger part of our lives...



We love that dog fabric around here!!  I used 3 of the prints (yellow dog bone and green squares along with one other I don't think you used there) to make us napkins for the dinner table.  DD2 loves them!  And it gets her to help set the dinner table.




PrincessMickey said:


> I finally have a few pics to share of my recent projects. When I finally get to doing laundry I will take pics of the boys actually wearing their shirts.
> Brandon is on a Snoopy kick lately and this print is perfect for him, both pirates and Snoopy.



Love that Snoopy fabric!  I've never seen that one before.




Stephres said:


> And I told Megan if she wanted something new for Valentine's Day I'd better do it now so she picked out this puppy fabric and I used Carla's skort pattern to make a double layer skort. What I love about Carla's skirt/skort pattern is that I've made it dozens of times and each one looks different. And it's so easy, of course!



Cute skirt!  I bought that fabric this weekend - haven't yet decided what to make with it.


----------



## PrincessKell

wooohoooo for computer at home. Now I can actually see everything posted and not get major squinting wrinkles on my face.  I loooooove all the dolly outfits that have been posted. as well as everything else. 

SOOOO, its been planned and for sure this time....We will be going to my mom's for Christmas this year, and Santa's going to be taking Peach to DISNEYLAND! Im super excited. She will have NO CLUE... now that is gonna be super hard for me. I need to get on the ball and start planning on outfits. there will only be a few days in the park and some other places maybe Sea World and the San Deigo zoo Im gonna try to talk my mom into Lego Land. we will see. Beach for sure though. She is only 30 minutes away from the Mouse House. 

Now its time to plan a birthday outfit...Peach will be 8 in a month! I can't believe how fast these kids grow up. And then Valentines day outfit. I have seen a few on here already and love them. 

I hope to be back on the boards more now that there is a computer in the home. Its still gonna be hectic and crazy for a few months. My room mate couldn't pay her rent in fact she has nearly $1000 in back rent from May of last year.... But she had nothing for Jan. So I sadly had to tell her that she had to move I couldn't keep supporting her with no payback insite.  So we will be moving, just not sure where to or when....its gonna be tight tight tight for a bit while my dr decides if I need surgery on my ankles. Ugh.... BUT we will have a great year no matter what!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Hello everyone! My backlight on my laptop is going out, so I find it difficult to post at home, but it has been working for about an hour now... so I am pressing my luck to get this posted 

Thanks for all the suggestions and well wishes for the projects I am working on for my sister's baby 

All the newest customs look great! Everyone is such an inspiration.

And I have been working on two dresses.  One I have a picture of, I just LOVE this fabric. 






I also made a Princess one for my middle daughter who never did pose for me 

Thw simply sweet pattern was so easy, but... I found that it was so easy... that as I was making the second dress I wasn't following along directions... and I literally has to rip 4 seems... plus I sewed the shirt on inside out.. so I just cut that apart and now its about an inch shorter than its supposed to be. 

I have a birthday profect for my niece. I figured I would practice on these dresses before starting hers.  She loves Cinderella, so I am going to do a Simply Sweet, same design, and I "might" finish it out with CarlaC's directions on making it into Cinderella.  I am wondering if her mother will let her wear it to school if I do that though. 

I am also planning to do matching jeans with a ruffle and a short sleeve white shirt with a heart appliqued on it, so she can wear the combo while its colder out and then the dress when it gets warmer.

Also, does anyone know where I can get the Riley Blake "stars" fleece and cotton for a decent price without buying 15 yards at once? 

Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

UGH!!!

How can an apartment that no one has officially lived in for a year be so dirty???  I have now spent the better part of three days on it!  I still have to clean the carpets before we can start moving my studio down on Saturday.  But almost all the furniture is moved out of the bedroom and everything is ready to be moved up to my current studio once I can start moving things out of there...it is going to be a long week!

I've been working on my budget for the coming year.  I think on Feb 1 I should be able to get the Brother machine from HSN.  As long as they still have it in stock then and they still have 5 monthly payments...Hubby might not be happy...but I sure will !!!!

But, I have learned the hard way not to count my chickens...so I will pretend it isn't going to happen for now.  

I REALLY want to get started sewing!  I can not stand having fabric, and patterns and not sew!  This is just going so much against my normal way of doing things.  I normally plan and plan and then wait until I have the money to buy the fabrics, then do a marathon sewing session!  Now I have to wait until my machine is set up again!  Tomorrow I have to take apart my sewing machine.  Then it will be out of commission for at least a week.  


Poor pitiful me!  I guess I'll just have to spend my time planning my Disney trip!  (and cleaning...yuk!

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> Henry took almost 2 weeks off from work.  So, I've been enjoying spending time with him and the kids since Christmas Eve.  So, I've missed a lot of good stuff on here!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the prewound bobbins best.  Like everyone else said, they last a lot longer and are less hassle.  Bobbin thread really helps to make your appliques look better, too.  It's thinner and lets the threads lie closer together.  As for thread, I recommend the rayon thread from Marathon Thread:
> http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml
> 
> I have the 50 most popular colors.  I've had them for a year and just finally ran out of my first spool of black thread a couple of months ago   They'll let you customize your own 50 colors if you call them on the phone, too.
> 
> 
> !



Wondered where you were but glad you were able to spend time with Henry!

Thanks for the advice.  Do you recommend exchanging a few colors for something else with the 50 most popular colors?


revrob said:


> I just about always use white.  Because the bobbin thread is lighter weight than the embroidery thread, most of the bobbin thread is not even seen on the back any way.  The only time that I don't use white is when I'm doing an in the hoop project and the back of the item needs to have matching thread.



Good to know!  Thanks!



jham said:


> Everything is fabulous!  But WHERE oh where did you get Bitty Baby's Minnie Mouse shoes!  We need those!  Lily has the matchy big girl version!
> 
> .



We purchased the whole minnie set that matches exactly the set you probably got from your daughter when we were at disney a few years ago.  Disneyshopping is now selling the sets online too.  They fit the AG dolls really well.  We know have snow white, belle, and minnie.  the minnie is buy far my favorite!  It even comes with little ears for the dolls to wear.



HeatherSue said:


> I noticed that project Linus was available all over the place by us, too!  Do you know how many blankets they'd like you to make? One per person in your family?
> !



I was wondering about project linus too so if you find out any details, would you mind sharing them with me?



jham said:


> yep, one per person.
> !



Do you know how big they need to be...are they for adults or kids?  Can you make tie blankets?    Any details you can share would be much appreciated!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was wondering about project linus too so if you find out any details, would you mind sharing them with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how big they need to be...are they for adults or kids?  Can you make tie blankets?    Any details you can share would be much appreciated!



I just spoke with our project leader.  You can make crochet, quilt or fleece.  There is a minimum size and a maximum size.  One and a half yards is about perfect. Our local chapter is asking for single thickness fleece blankies.  (just requested you cut off the selvage, and cut straight...then tie so as not to bunch up...)

From my understanding, Project Linus is always kids...no adults.  

We are doing two fleece and two quilts.  We are all pretty excited!

Nini


----------



## revrob

ms_mckenna said:


> Love this group! I went and looked but there is really nothing in our area



Aren't you disappointed?  I looked too, and nothing.  I wonder if we could go through another group in another area?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

sahm1000 said:


> Yikes!  Not a lot of rave reviews for the newer Pfaff's.  Just from those reviews alone it sounds like I would stay away.
> I have a Brother sewing machine (xr-7700 - not a very expensive one from Costco) and an embroidery only machine (PE-750D again, not a very expensive one but all I could afford!) and have nothing but rave reviews for both of my machines!  I have really had no problems with either machine and have found them both very easy to use, even for me!  I love my embroidery machine and my only complaint is my embroidery field which isn't the machines fault!  It doesn't sound like you're going to have that problem though!  I'm jealous!  If I remember correctly when I bought my machine that the top of the line Brother with a huge embroidery field and that snowman thingy that told the machine where to start to embroider (really cool by the way!) was around $6000 maybe?  Still way more than I could afford but it sounds like it's cheaper than the Pfaff's.  Good luck and I can't wait to see what you end up with!



My mom did say that the older Pfaffs were made better.  Now, hers isn't that old...maybe 6 years? but hers has never broken down.  The software for the embroidering part was outdated and it cost her a fortune to update it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!! 

http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359

If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!


----------



## disneymomof1

I'm a little bummed too about the Give a Day Get a Disney Day promo.  There is nothing that comes up within 100 miles that will take a 6 year old. But it won't keep us from going back but just thought it would be neat to do something special.  To bad the Big Give doesn't qualify.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

revrob said:


> Aren't you disappointed? I looked too, and nothing. I wonder if we could go through another group in another area?


 

We also signed up for Project Linus and it's a distance away. They got permission for us to mail our blankets rather than dropping them off. Maybe they could do that for you also!


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359
> 
> If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!



I don't believe i have ever seen that dress in a Disney Store before! Its about time. But I have seen some SUPER DUPER ones that are much more beautiful and sweet right here on the disboards from some super duper ladies!


----------



## revrob

ADAMANDLISA said:


> We also signed up for Project Linus and it's a distance away. They got permission for us to mail our blankets rather than dropping them off. Maybe they could do that for you also!



Could you tell me the city or zip code that you entered to be able to access the group that you're working with?


----------



## Tweevil

I just sent my sister the info for being a sponsoring organization for give a day.  The kids in the tribal functions are always doing community service.  I wonder if she gets to be an approved location and if they were to do blanket drive if they can accept them from people at a distance?
They already do senior lunches, meal deliveries, clean ups, and other outreach programs - I am going to talk to her tonight - I will let you know.


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> I just about always use white.  Because the bobbin thread is lighter weight than the embroidery thread, most of the bobbin thread is not even seen on the back any way.  The only time that I don't use white is when I'm doing an in the hoop project and the back of the item needs to have matching thread.



What type of thread do you use in the bobbin when your working on an in the hoop project? A regular sewing thread? or an embroidery? I'm always paranoid. When I was in the store just drooling over wanting a new machine, the shop was looking at one a woman brought in to be fixed. They were talking about how this woman uses too heavy of a bobbin thread, almost like a coat thread, and that she was going to end up burning up her motor. I love to do in the Hoop, but I sure don't want to ruin my new machine. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359
> 
> If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!



I saw these in the store around Thanksgiving. I thought they looked really nice for the price. And it wasn't the $79. I think they had it at the $49 or so. And that was my thought to, that they must have seen a bunch of kids in the pink dresses, so they had to case everyone.


----------



## PrincessKell

disneymomof1 said:


> I'm a little bummed too about the Give a Day Get a Disney Day promo.  There is nothing that comes up within 100 miles that will take a 6 year old. But it won't keep us from going back but just thought it would be neat to do something special.  To bad the Big Give doesn't qualify.



Really that is a bummer!


----------



## ireland_nicole

clhemsath said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I finished Isabella's dress last night and her AG dolls this morning.  I let each girl pick the top of the CarlaC simply sweet dress. I know we like big pictures, so here we go.
> 
> I used a embroidery from Heathersue (Thank you, Heathersue!  I think they turned out fantastic!)
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress I did for Bianca last weekend.  Forgot to take the picture of the AG doll with her, so it is separate.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the AG doll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have been such an inspiration for me. Thank you
> 
> I realized today that I did forget to mention that I have an upcoming trip that I plan on having customs done for each day!  We are doing three days at the parks, then a five day Disney cruise!!  I was going to do them for our trip last year, but time just got away from me.  I am going to just go one day at a time.  I know I need a pirate costume for each girl, but other than that, no decisions have been made.



Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!  I love what you posted; I always love girl/doll matching outfits- super cute!


AlternateEgo said:


> Hello everyone! My backlight on my laptop is going out, so I find it difficult to post at home, but it has been working for about an hour now... so I am pressing my luck to get this posted
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and well wishes for the projects I am working on for my sister's baby
> 
> All the newest customs look great! Everyone is such an inspiration.
> 
> And I have been working on two dresses.  One I have a picture of, I just LOVE this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Princess one for my middle daughter who never did pose for me
> 
> Thw simply sweet pattern was so easy, but... I found that it was so easy... that as I was making the second dress I wasn't following along directions... and I literally has to rip 4 seems... plus I sewed the shirt on inside out.. so I just cut that apart and now its about an inch shorter than its supposed to be.
> 
> I have a birthday profect for my niece. I figured I would practice on these dresses before starting hers.  She loves Cinderella, so I am going to do a Simply Sweet, same design, and I "might" finish it out with CarlaC's directions on making it into Cinderella.  I am wondering if her mother will let her wear it to school if I do that though.
> 
> I am also planning to do matching jeans with a ruffle and a short sleeve white shirt with a heart appliqued on it, so she can wear the combo while its colder out and then the dress when it gets warmer.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can get the Riley Blake "stars" fleece and cotton for a decent price without buying 15 yards at once?
> 
> Thanks!



Cute!  I know your pain re: the simply sweet; I have sewed more pairs of easy fits upside down or backwards because I just zone out LOL.


----------



## charlinn

Just found out there is a "Project Linus" in my area!!  Yay!!  I sent my email address for the additional info!  I am so excited.  We are planning another trip (Disneyland) for my DD's 6th Birthday in March!  This will give us an extra day in the Park!  whoohoo!


----------



## charlinn

clhemsath said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I finished Isabella's dress last night and her AG dolls this morning.  I let each girl pick the top of the CarlaC simply sweet dress. I know we like big pictures, so here we go.
> 
> I used a embroidery from Heathersue (Thank you, Heathersue!  I think they turned out fantastic!)
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the AG doll:


So so cute!!  Love it.


----------



## charlinn

AlternateEgo said:


>


Great job, love this fabric!


----------



## ireland_nicole

ADAMANDLISA said:


> We also signed up for Project Linus and it's a distance away. They got permission for us to mail our blankets rather than dropping them off. Maybe they could do that for you also!



Did you say they're only requiring one blanket per person?  The closest to us says they require two per person.  That's 12 blankets for us- Eek!



revrob said:


> Could you tell me the city or zip code that you entered to be able to access the group that you're working with?



Shannon, there's a project Linus listedin Ft. Worth.  That's not too far from you, is it?


----------



## revrob

SallyfromDE said:


> What type of thread do you use in the bobbin when your working on an in the hoop project? A regular sewing thread? or an embroidery? I'm always paranoid. When I was in the store just drooling over wanting a new machine, the shop was looking at one a woman brought in to be fixed. They were talking about how this woman uses too heavy of a bobbin thread, almost like a coat thread, and that she was going to end up burning up her motor. I love to do in the Hoop, but I sure don't want to ruin my new machine.



I use embroidery thread, but the same color as the top thread.  I'd be a little afraid to use a real thick thread.



ireland_nicole said:


> Did you say they're only requiring one blanket per person?  The closest to us says they require two per person.  That's 12 blankets for us- Eek!
> 
> Shannon, there's a project Linus listedin Ft. Worth.  That's not too far from you, is it?



Fort Worth is about 2 1/2 hours away - that could be an option.  I did get a PM with someone's zip code and ended up emailing a project Linus in another area.  If they won't let me work with them, maybe I can try the one in Fort Worth.  The website won't let me put in city names, just zip codes for some reason.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

ireland_nicole said:


> Did you say they're only requiring one blanket per person? The closest to us says they require two per person. That's 12 blankets for us- Eek!
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon, there's a project Linus listedin Ft. Worth. That's not too far from you, is it?


 
We are only required to make one blanket per person for our location. Our kids are too little, so we only have to make 2. If you need help making more, I'd be happy to help!



revrob said:


> I use embroidery thread, but the same color as the top thread. I'd be a little afraid to use a real thick thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Worth is about 2 1/2 hours away - that could be an option. I did get a PM with someone's zip code and ended up emailing a project Linus in another area. If they won't let me work with them, maybe I can try the one in Fort Worth. The website won't let me put in city names, just zip codes for some reason.


 
Hope it works. Her name is Tena and she seems very nice!


----------



## jham

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wondered where you were but glad you were able to spend time with Henry!
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  Do you recommend exchanging a few colors for something else with the 50 most popular colors?
> 
> 
> Good to know!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> We purchased the whole minnie set that matches exactly the set you probably got from your daughter when we were at disney a few years ago.  Disneyshopping is now selling the sets online too.  They fit the AG dolls really well.  We know have snow white, belle, and minnie.  the minnie is buy far my favorite!  It even comes with little ears for the dolls to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about project linus too so if you find out any details, would you mind sharing them with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how big they need to be...are they for adults or kids?  Can you make tie blankets?    Any details you can share would be much appreciated!





NiniMorris said:


> I just spoke with our project leader.  You can make crochet, quilt or fleece.  There is a minimum size and a maximum size.  One and a half yards is about perfect. Our local chapter is asking for single thickness fleece blankies.  (just requested you cut off the selvage, and cut straight...then tie so as not to bunch up...)
> 
> From my understanding, Project Linus is always kids...no adults.
> 
> We are doing two fleece and two quilts.  We are all pretty excited!
> 
> Nini



My project info is about the same as Nini's but I'm sure it depends on your local chapter.  We have to make 1 blanket per person.  I think at certain times they may need more fleece, or more newborn flannel, just depending on the local need.  



charlinn said:


> Just found out there is a "Project Linus" in my area!!  Yay!!  I sent my email address for the additional info!  I am so excited.  We are planning another trip (Disneyland) for my DD's 6th Birthday in March!  This will give us an extra day in the Park!  whoohoo!



Hey!  We're going to Disneyland in March!  When are you going?


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> I just spoke with our project leader.  You can make crochet, quilt or fleece.  There is a minimum size and a maximum size.  One and a half yards is about perfect. Our local chapter is asking for single thickness fleece blankies.  (just requested you cut off the selvage, and cut straight...then tie so as not to bunch up...)
> 
> From my understanding, Project Linus is always kids...no adults.
> 
> We are doing two fleece and two quilts.  We are all pretty excited!
> 
> Nini



Is there one closer to you then Acworth? Acworth comes up as my option.


----------



## teresajoy

pnutallergymom said:


> Wow ladies, I have spent half the day looking through all of your beautiful customs!!  Boy, are they GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I have wanted to pick up a "skill" for a long time and I think sewing may just be the thing!!  We are going on our daughters MAW trip in April and I would love to be able to figure out how to make even a few things for the kids to wear a few days!!
> 
> I have been looking into taking a beginners class...but do you all have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks so much.  Keep up all the beautiful work!!


Hi! Like others have said CarlaC's patterns on http://www.youcanmakethis.com are great! I have some links to beginner sewing information in the bookmarks too. Like Heather said, you will be sewing gorgeous outfits for your daughter's Wish Trip in no time!  



clhemsath said:


> Crazy sewing weekend update...
> 
> I used to get a lot more done before I had to sew 2 of everything.  So, I posted my daughters in their easy fit pants yesterday.  Here are their AG dolls that match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my youngest wanted a snowflake skirt, so I did these today.  It is a really easy Simplicity pattern, which generally doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of being ahead, here are the Valentine's Day skirts.  I probably will do something with shirts, but haven't really decided yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am off to do a simply sweet for my older daughter.  They wanted dresses out of the same fabric.  When I finished one last week, I ran out of fabric so I had to go get something similar.
> 
> Carrie



CUTENESS!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!



WOOHOO!!! I love our Hobby Lobby! I need to go there this week to get the satin for the girls' dresses! I told the bride I might have them done in time for a get together on Friday. I figured I might get one done anyway! 



HeatherSue said:


> Anyone know of any great deals on airfare from Detroit (or Flint, Kalamazoo, Grand Rapids, South Bend, Fort Wayne, Toledo) to California (Disneyland area or Phoenix)??  Henry's brother talked him into agreeing to go to Disneyland from May 24-28!!  This is a momentous occasion as Henry NEVER agrees to go to Disney!  However, I had to say I'd pay for everything to get him to go.  So, I need to find some cheap airfare.  I'm really hoping I can find something for $200 total with taxes and fees.  But, I haven't seen it yet!
> 
> Also, what's the best way to get a good deal on the HoJo Anaheim?  I know I had a coupon code before.  But, I don't know if they still have a disboards code.  Or, if there's something better out there.
> 
> All of this is still up in the air.  I'm not sure I want to take Tessa out of school that close to the end of the school year.  Plus, I don't know if I want to shell out this kind of money for a short trip.



As you know, it doesn't bother me to take my kids out of school in May, so don't let it bother you!  In the 12 (going on 13) years we've went they have never had a problem getting caught up. I had a teacher tell me that if you are going to take them out of school, that is the best time to do it, because they really aren't doing much learning at that point! 
And, you don't want to go a week later than that becaus then you would miss Corey's graduation. Just go!!! It will be so fun! 



jessica52877 said:


> Oh and a twirl skirt sounds super duper cute! I wonder if it would look cute on. I wish I was as skinny as I used to be!!



I think you would look cute!!! 


peachygreen said:


> Hi all
> I know its been a while since I've been on here.  Life in 2009 got very busy.  As a quick recap the year started off with me getting pregnant.  Then we decided to put the house on the market (1st of march) and try to move across town.  Right as we finally got all the little projects finished to put the house on the market I had a miscarriage (beginning of April).  Having the house on th market made sewing challenging.  I did a marathon sewing weekend before our trip to CA to get customs ready for Disneyland (pictures coming up) in May.  Accepted an offer on the house in late June and had to close the 30th of July.  So now we were in full house hunting packing mode.  We moved into our new house (bigger and a shorter commute) the 1st of August.  Got pregnant again (sticky baby this time - due April 24th 2010).  Spent the bulk of the fall in 1st trimester exhaustion and trying to unpack the house and do the 3 million projects required in a 20 year old home.  Managed a little sewing for fall and Christmas but not as much as planned.  We are now entering 2010 and I am getting ready to start on sewing for the nursery.
> 
> So a few pictures from our 4-day trip to Disneyland in May
> 
> 
> Day 1 -
> Before the FGIT transformation at BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2
> Breakfast with Minnie and Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm so sorry about the miscarriage!  I'm glad this pregnancy is going better. 

I love your outfits! They look so cute. I would really love to see them bigger if you can, it's hard for us to see the details with small pictures. 



clhemsath said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I finished Isabella's dress last night and her AG dolls this morning.  I let each girl pick the top of the CarlaC simply sweet dress. I know we like big pictures, so here we go.
> 
> I used a embroidery from Heathersue (Thank you, Heathersue!  I think they turned out fantastic!)
> 
> Front:


I love the dresses!!! The appliques look cute without fabric behind them too. Don't you just love Heather's designs? 
I can't wait to see what you make for your trip! 


livndisney said:


> It is 40 degrees in Florida and I am thinking of SUMMER dresses LOL. I am putting the Christmas fabric away (may keep out some of the flannel) and moving forward to summer things!


FOURTY???? BRRRRRRRRRRRRR  uggh, that's miserable weather!  It was 1 here last night, but that's to be expected in Michigan! 



AlternateEgo said:


> Hello everyone! My backlight on my laptop is going out, so I find it difficult to post at home, but it has been working for about an hour now... so I am pressing my luck to get this posted
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and well wishes for the projects I am working on for my sister's baby
> 
> All the newest customs look great! Everyone is such an inspiration.
> 
> And I have been working on two dresses.  One I have a picture of, I just LOVE this fabric.



That looks cute!!! I can't see it very good though, could you post bigger pictures too? 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359
> 
> If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!



The NERVE!!! 

Ok, where can I get that fabric! That's great!


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Is there one closer to you then Acworth? Acworth comes up as my option.



Well, she did say I could mail it!

Nini


----------



## MinnieForMe

PrincessKell said:


> I don't believe i have ever seen that dress in a Disney Store before! Its about time. But I have seen some SUPER DUPER ones that are much more beautiful and sweet right here on the disboards from some super duper ladies!



Actually, I was thinking of buying that set for our day in Epcot.  I LOVE the pink one but I suspect the quality isn't very good when the price is two for $49.99.  Does anyone here sew and sell that pink dress?  Is it a no-no to ask?  My daughter is a 4T and I know that dress is out of my abilities!  PM me!

P.S. I wouldn't even be opposed to buying one that your DD has worn and outgrown!


----------



## MinnieForMe

Hi Everyone:

I believe it's time to introduce myself.  I posted a few times last year and many times in the last few days.  I'm Michelle, SAHM to three kids.  I can sew the basics (barely) but my real passion is machine embroidery.  I'm counting the days until our next trip to the Mouse's House!

A picture from last year's visit:


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieForMe said:


> Actually, I was thinking of buying that set for our day in Epcot.  I LOVE the pink one but I suspect the quality isn't very good when the price is two for $49.99.  Does anyone here sew and sell that pink dress?  Is it a no-no to ask?  My daughter is a 4T and I know that dress is out of my abilities!  PM me!




I actually saw the set at the Disney store and was tempted to buy it at full price of $80! Of course, I make the pink one, and my daughter had one already, so I had to talk myself down...   I thought the blue one was junky, but the pink one was absolutely charming!

And count me in on the FABRIC thing!!!! Those Disney mice just get MUCH BETTER fabrics than the rest of us!


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> Oh and a twirl skirt sounds super duper cute! I wonder if it would look cute on. I wish I was as skinny as I used to be!!



It would look super cute.  I made one of Leslie's stripwork twirls for myself to wear at halloween.  PM me if you want the measurements I used for the adult size one.



peachygreen said:


> After



So sorry about the miscarriage.   Congrats on having a sticky baby pregnancy this time. 

Great looking customs.



clhemsath said:


> Front:



Those are great.  Love the outlined Ariels.



AlternateEgo said:


> Thanks!



That fabric is great.  I know what you mean about not checking the instructions.  Everytime I get a little cocky and not check every step, I end up ripping more and more and more.


----------



## birdie757

livndisney said:


> It is 40 degrees in Florida and I am thinking of SUMMER dresses LOL. I am putting the Christmas fabric away (may keep out some of the flannel) and moving forward to summer things!



We are freezing down here today too!  Dd was cranky and cried because she had to wear socks today.  We were in the 50's today but tonight we are hitting 39!   I had to turn the heat on for the first time in over a year.


----------



## tricia

OK, I just had to post a wah, wah, wah to all you folks in Florida complaining about the cold.  It is 40 BELOW here. (with the windchill)  That is the same in Celcius and Farenheit.  I would love to see 40 F.


----------



## birdie757

Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359
> 
> If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!



I never noticed that the pink fabric had the birds with ribbons on it!  They did case you guys.  I know that I cased the dress Heathersue made but didn't do any embroidery on it.  I had like 5 moms ask me if I got the dress there.  I felt like saying, "heck no mine is waaay better"...lol.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> I forgot to add I just got signed up for the Give a Day Get a Day program and our family gets to make blankets for Project Linus!  AND, I was driving to the very close by Walmart and was checking out the mound of snow in the middle of the new building they are putting in nearby and I saw a sign saying it's going to be a Hobby Lobby!   The nearest Hancocks is about 25 minutes away, the nearest Joanns maybe 20 on a good day, and the nearest HL is about 30 minutes away so this one is less than 10!


You are so lucky, I put in our zip code and there was nothing for kids at all!



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever made all their customs....only to not be able to get ANY of your ADRs?????  This has been my nightmare for the past two nights!
> 
> It started when I was able to find some Pooh Christmas fabric at Joann's on sale (along with a bit of Mater and Lightning McQueen)  There is no way I can wait until May to start making the dresses...guess I'll have to just go on faith...
> 
> Iguess I could just start on the park dresses and worry about the dinner dresses after we get them...(the ADRs that is)
> I love Disney...just not the stress it brings me... the over obsessive planner part of me!
> Nini


Nini, If you call at the 6 month window and staying on site you will get all the ADR's you want and desire.  I didn't get CRT at GF but checked the website daily and got it a few days later.  Don't stress.



livndisney said:


> It is 40 degrees in Florida and I am thinking of SUMMER dresses LOL. I am putting the Christmas fabric away (may keep out some of the flannel) and moving forward to summer things!


I was 40 with almost sun today so I put on a t shirt to shovel the snow slides on my porch.



NiniMorris said:


> How can an apartment that no one has officially lived in for a year be so dirty???  I have now spent the better part of three days on it!  I still have to clean the carpets before we can start moving my studio down on Saturday.  But almost all the furniture is moved out of the bedroom and everything is ready to be moved up to my current studio once I can start moving things out of there...it is going to be a long week!
> 
> Poor pitiful me!  I guess I'll just have to spend my time planning my Disney trip!  (and cleaning...yuk!
> Nini


Nini, I hate having to clean an apt to move and then clean to move out.  The real kicker was when they charged me $25 and it was cleaner than when I moved in.  Good luck and know that you are a better person for cleaning before moving in.


disneymomof1 said:


> I'm a little bummed too about the Give a Day Get a Disney Day promo.  There is nothing that comes up within 100 miles that will take a 6 year old. But it won't keep us from going back but just thought it would be neat to do something special.  To bad the Big Give doesn't qualify.


See above, there is nothing here at all.  If I just go to work for a day I have the same amount to buy a ticket.



Tweevil said:


> I just sent my sister the info for being a sponsoring organization for give a day.  The kids in the tribal functions are always doing community service.  I wonder if she gets to be an approved location and if they were to do blanket drive if they can accept them from people at a distance?
> They already do senior lunches, meal deliveries, clean ups, and other outreach programs - I am going to talk to her tonight - I will let you know.


Please let me know also!



tricia said:


> OK, I just had to post a wah, wah, wah to all you folks in Florida complaining about the cold.  It is 40 BELOW here. (with the windchill)  That is the same in Celcius and Farenheit.  I would love to see 40 F.


Love the sub zero Tricia.  We are 40 above and sweating today.


----------



## peachygreen

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Peachygreen - I can't remember but are you in the Houston area?  I saw a little girl yesterday at the Disney Live! Rocking road show at the Toyota Center wearing a Buzz dress just like the one in your picture.




That would have been my daughter.  We moved from the Porter Area to Katy this summer but we are still in Houston.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> I tend to pay around $119-$139 each way from ATL to LAX and just checked and it is at $192 right now. I checked yesterday for MCO, same dates and it was $125/each way. It seems all airfare is up a bit when it had gone back down.
> 
> As far as the short trip thought, It always takes us an entire day there and an entire day back but it would be fun no matter what! But I agree with the cost. I don't like to shell out big bucks for a short time.


I just bought SLC-LAX for $109 each way.  



mom2rtk said:


> Have you been to DL before? We really LOVE it and are considering a short stop there this summer. We would be driving though since we mostly want to drive through some of the scenic national parks in Utah and Arizona on the way there and back.....
> 
> Keep in mind that a short trip to DL is NOT like a short trip to DW. Everything is MUCH closer together and can be done in a shorter period of time. And I don't think schools out there will be out of session yet, so crowds should be very manageable during the week.
> Happy planning! I hope it works out!


We went last year and will again this year for DH Powerschool conference.  The conference is 4 days has a meet and greet Sunday evening and then ends at 5 pm on the Thursday.  So we stay 4 days in the parks and perhaps the afternoon the day of our arrival.  I found everything to be close together and not the Disney I know.  I did like to people watch at DL and there all kinds of folks there!  We went in at rope drop, left at lunch, napped and then got DH went to dinner and went back in the evening.  We also swam in the pool, fed the goldfish and found the little secrets that make each trip fun.  


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> If you want to read user's reviews on the machines you are interested, i have found this website to be the most helpful
> 
> http://sewing.patternreview.com/news


This is a good site!  I did my research and it has a large member base.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

birdie757 said:


> I never noticed that the pink fabric had the birds with ribbons on it! They did case you guys. I know that I cased the dress Heathersue made but didn't do any embroidery on it. I had like 5 moms ask me if I got the dress there. I felt like saying, "heck no mine is waaay better"...lol.


 I agree! Homemade is WAY better!  

Teresa I love the fabric too, but I still feel like it is a total CASE of the bird on Heather's dress! I'll bet next they do the Step Sister's dresses.


----------



## birdie757

tricia said:


> OK, I just had to post a wah, wah, wah to all you folks in Florida complaining about the cold.  It is 40 BELOW here. (with the windchill)  That is the same in Celcius and Farenheit.  I would love to see 40 F.



Hey now, I did my time living in Michigan.  The weather you describe is why when I graduated from graduate school each and every job application was mailed to FL...lol.


----------



## lori123

Ok - I have my new baby!  My hubby just traded my machine in for the Brother 1500d - now I have to learn how to use it!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> You are so lucky, I put in our zip code and there was nothing for kids at all!


I've heard some folks have contacted them and are able to mail the blankets in.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieForMe said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> I believe it's time to introduce myself.  I posted a few times last year and many times in the last few days.  I'm Michelle, SAHM to three kids.  I can sew the basics (barely) but my real passion is machine embroidery.  I'm counting the days until our next trip to the Mouse's House!
> 
> A picture from last year's visit:



That is really cute! Do you digitize?



mom2rtk said:


> I actually saw the set at the Disney store and was tempted to buy it at full price of $80! Of course, I make the pink one, and my daughter had one already, so I had to talk myself down...   I thought the blue one was junky, but the pink one was absolutely charming!
> 
> And count me in on the FABRIC thing!!!! Those Disney mice just get MUCH BETTER fabrics than the rest of us!



YOU thought of buying a dress?? I'm shocked Janet!  



tricia said:


> OK, I just had to post a wah, wah, wah to all you folks in Florida complaining about the cold.  It is 40 BELOW here. (with the windchill)  That is the same in Celcius and Farenheit.  I would love to see 40 F.



It's a bamy 21 here in SouthWestern Michigan this evening! Way better than the 1 we had last night or the 5 this morning! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I agree! Homemade is WAY better!
> 
> Teresa I love the fabric too, but I still feel like it is a total CASE of the bird on Heather's dress! I'll bet next they do the Step Sister's dresses.



I think it is too!!! Ok, fess up ladies! Who is the Disney spy??????

I wonder why they haven't done the step sisters yet?? I should put them in my Etsy shop before they do!


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> You are so lucky, I put in our zip code and there was nothing for kids at all!
> 
> 
> Nini, If you call at the 6 month window and staying on site you will get all the ADR's you want and desire.  I didn't get CRT at GF but checked the website daily and got it a few days later.  Don't stress.
> 
> 
> I was 40 with almost sun today so I put on a t shirt to shovel the snow slides on my porch.
> 
> 
> Nini, I hate having to clean an apt to move and then clean to move out.  The real kicker was when they charged me $25 and it was cleaner than when I moved in.  Good luck and know that you are a better person for cleaning before moving in.
> 
> See above, there is nothing here at all.  If I just go to work for a day I have the same amount to buy a ticket.
> 
> 
> Please let me know also!
> 
> 
> Love the sub zero Tricia.  We are 40 above and sweating today.



Oh I'm not so great a person...if I were, I would have cleaned it after my son moved out last year instead of waiting until I wanted to use it for something!  At least one of the bedrooms will still be used as my hubby's storage stuff, so I don't have to touch that part!

Intellectually I know I will be able to get at least most of my ADRs, but somehow this has become my recurring nightmare...three nights now!  Hubby says it is trying to tell me I shouldn't make so many dresses...I think I'm being told I should make EXTRA...just in case!

I just watched the weather...they mentioned that dreaded S word in the forecast...did they forget we are in GA!!?? Sheesh...

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I'm doing my bit to get us ready to move...anyone else in?


----------



## tricia

birdie757 said:


> Hey now, I did my time living in Michigan.  The weather you describe is why when I graduated from graduate school each and every job application was mailed to FL...lol.



Yeah, I know.  My choice to live here.  I am just a hometown girl and would not move away from my mommy if it could be helped.  I got my Bachelor of Commerce not far from here and then returned to my hometown (where DH was waiting) to manage the family business (a collection agency).  My parents are here, one of my 3 brothers, DH's mom, and both his sisters.  Also, my grandma, and my 2 best friends from high school.  I love my vacations to the warmer weather, but I love my hometown too.

Now let's get on with this move.


----------



## McDuck

Well, we MIGHT be going in December of this year.  DH said to go ahead and price it out and we'll starting trying to save for it.  When we get 50 - 75% successfully saved I can book.

DD will be almost 14 months old when we go.  Notice how I am saying "WHEN" and not "IF".  LOL  Anyway, I have no idea what size she will be then (she's nearly outgrown most of her 0 - 3 month clothes already and is only 2 1/2 months), but obviously I would like to make some customs for her for the potential trip.  Any advice on how I should handle this size dilemma?  Any patterns that would be more forgiving than others as far as being too big or such?  She's my first child so I have no frame of reference on childhood growth spurts.  LOL

Thanks!


----------



## birdie757

tricia said:


> Yeah, I know.  My choice to live here.  I am just a hometown girl and would not move away from my mommy if it could be helped.  I got my Bachelor of Commerce not far from here and then returned to my hometown (where DH was waiting) to manage the family business (a collection agency).  My parents are here, one of my 3 brothers, DH's mom, and both his sisters.  Also, my grandma, and my 2 best friends from high school.  I love my vacations to the warmer weather, but I love my hometown too.
> 
> Now let's get on with this move.



I hear you on that one.  It is so hard being away from our family.  Honestly if we had the chance we would move back to the midwest.  I am the only person in my entire family (including aunts, uncles, 1st cousins, siblings) that don't live in my city back home.  It sounds wonderful as a single adult just venturing out into the world on your own but once you get married and have kids you realize why everyone else stayed back home.  The worst thing about leaving FL won't be the weather though...it will be our FL resident discounts to Disney!

Yeah, I am ready for a move too...


----------



## birdie757

McDuck said:


> Well, we MIGHT be going in December of this year.  DH said to go ahead and price it out and we'll starting trying to save for it.  When we get 50 - 75% successfully saved I can book.
> 
> DD will be almost 14 months old when we go.  Notice how I am saying "WHEN" and not "IF".  LOL  Anyway, I have no idea what size she will be then (she's nearly outgrown most of her 0 - 3 month clothes already and is only 2 1/2 months), but obviously I would like to make some customs for her for the potential trip.  Any advice on how I should handle this size dilemma?  Any patterns that would be more forgiving than others as far as being too big or such?  She's my first child so I have no frame of reference on childhood growth spurts.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!


Wow, that is a tough one.  Kids grow at such different rates at that age.  My dd was tiny until 6 months, then we sort of skipped over a few sizes and went straight for 18m before she hit 1 yr.  But she stayed in 18m clothes until she was almost 2.

One type of dress I made for her she can still wear now are shirred sundresses.  Once they are too short to be worn as a dress they just become a tunic, then they become a top.  They are so stretchy at the top they last forever.  I also use tie straps so they go from being in bows to just knots as she gets taller.  I put an applique in the lower left front part of the dress or go around the bottom usually.


----------



## clhemsath

To do my part to help with the move, I am finished with the sewing marathon weekend.  In total since New Year's Eve I did 2 kids size easy fit pants, 2 dolly sized easy fit pants, 3 girl skirts, 3 dolly skirts to match, 1 simply sweet halter dress, 1 dolly halter SS and 1 pair of adult easy fit pants (and, no, I don't have a picture of those yet!)  I can't believe I got everything done. 

So now I have to start planning the outfits for the trip!  DH asked tonight if we could go to Sea World one day and I agreed.  It is now one day of Sea World, two days in the parks and the five day cruise.

BTW- Anyone watched the Snow White DVD that came out?  My daughter got it for her birthday and there was a preview for DUMBO's 70th anniversary!  They are re-releasing the movie this year.


----------



## PrincessKell

Okie dokie I just signed us up for project linus as well. They are in the next town over so a 30 minutes drive isn't bad for us. Im excited.


----------



## Shannalee724

Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!

Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??


----------



## MinnieForMe

We got accepted to Project Linus too!  I'm so excited.  I got permission to do double sided fleece blankets.  I'm going to put Heathersue's swirl Mickey in the corner.  I'm so taken with that design and I figured since the blanket is getting me into Disney why not spread the love.  I have four to do!

TheresaJoy:  I don't digitize!  I'm perfectly happy to buy everyone else's designs and beg a few times when I want something specific!  LOL.


----------



## sahm1000

McDuck said:


> Well, we MIGHT be going in December of this year.  DH said to go ahead and price it out and we'll starting trying to save for it.  When we get 50 - 75% successfully saved I can book.
> 
> DD will be almost 14 months old when we go.  Notice how I am saying "WHEN" and not "IF".  LOL  Anyway, I have no idea what size she will be then (she's nearly outgrown most of her 0 - 3 month clothes already and is only 2 1/2 months), but obviously I would like to make some customs for her for the potential trip.  Any advice on how I should handle this size dilemma?  Any patterns that would be more forgiving than others as far as being too big or such?  She's my first child so I have no frame of reference on childhood growth spurts.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!



My guess would be 18 months - and I say this after having three girls.  If it were me I would make her dresses which would be a little more forgiving size wise - at that age if they are a little short or long it's not a big deal.  And with a dress you can always layer it pretty easily - long sleeve shirts or turtle necks and leggings if you need to if it's cool out.  Have fun!



lori123 said:


> Ok - I have my new baby!  My hubby just traded my machine in for the Brother 1500d - now I have to learn how to use it!!!



For the new machine!  Have fun with it!  Just curious, what machine did you have before?  

Not trying to be nosy Lori - but did you recently get married?  I have been so busy with the holiday season I might have missed your announcement of it but I didn't want to miss congratulating you!  Or am I totally crazy and you've been married for a while?  Totally possible that I am crazy too!


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> Yeah, I know.  My choice to live here.  I am just a hometown girl and would not move away from my mommy if it could be helped.  I got my Bachelor of Commerce not far from here and then returned to my hometown (where DH was waiting) to manage the family business (a collection agency).  My parents are here, one of my 3 brothers, DH's mom, and both his sisters.  Also, my grandma, and my 2 best friends from high school.  I love my vacations to the warmer weather, but I love my hometown too.
> 
> Now let's get on with this move.


I've told my husband we have a 30 mile radius that I will move away from my Mom! 





Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!
> 
> Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??


Congratulations!!!!!  Nothing wrong with hoping for a girl for the ruffles!!!



MinnieForMe said:


> We got accepted to Project Linus too!  I'm so excited.  I got permission to do double sided fleece blankets.  I'm going to put Heathersue's swirl Mickey in the corner.  I'm so taken with that design and I figured since the blanket is getting me into Disney why not spread the love.  I have four to do!
> 
> TheresaJoy:  I don't digitize!  I'm perfectly happy to buy everyone else's designs and beg a few times when I want something specific!  LOL.



I sent a message to Project Linus, I haven't heard back yet, hopefully I will this next week.  That sounds like one I would really enjoy. 

I have tried digitizing. It's HARD! I don't know how Heather does it. My sister is mighty talented!


----------



## lori123

sahm1000 said:


> For the new machine!  Have fun with it!  Just curious, what machine did you have before?
> 
> Not trying to be nosy Lori - but did you recently get married?  I have been so busy with the holiday season I might have missed your announcement of it but I didn't want to miss congratulating you!  Or am I totally crazy and you've been married for a while?  Totally possible that I am crazy too!



Thanks!  I didn't have the other machine long - I had received it for Christmas - but it was the Brother 900D.

I have been married for quite some time  - maybe it is another Lori you are thinking of, I know there are a couple here.....


----------



## MinnieForMe

Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!
> 
> Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??




Congratulations!  There's nothing wrong with wanting a girl for the ruffles! LOL!

I prayed for years for God to bless me with a healthy daughter.   It's not that I don't adore my two sons because I do but I so wanted a mother/daughter relationship.  It was worth the wait.  God blessed me with the girlish, girl I could ask for!  She's a dream come true!


----------



## MaeB

For the ladies that are planning to participate in the Give a Day Get a Day thing...

Do you live close enough to an area that has a Project Linus or can anyone take part in that?  I live in Canada and none of the opportunities in my area are anything like Project Linus which is what I want to do.  Do you think that I would be able to do that if I mail my blankets?


----------



## teresajoy

I took the girls to try on flowergirl dresses the other day. I forgot my camera, so these are with my phone and they aren't very good! 

I was trying to see what would look good on them, so I could sew them myself. I thought they both looked so pretty!


----------



## revrob

MaeB said:


> For the ladies that are planning to participate in the Give a Day Get a Day thing...
> 
> Do you live close enough to an area that has a Project Linus or can anyone take part in that?  I live in Canada and none of the opportunities in my area are anything like Project Linus which is what I want to do.  Do you think that I would be able to do that if I mail my blankets?




I know that I got something back saying I could mail them in.  I don't know about the fact that you live in Canada - I don't know if that changes anything or not.



teresajoy said:


> I took the girls to try on flowergirl dresses the other day. I forgot my camera, so these are with my phone and they aren't very good!
> 
> I was trying to see what would look good on them, so I could sew them myself. I thought they both looked so pretty!



SO pretty!


----------



## livndisney

tricia said:


> OK, I just had to post a wah, wah, wah to all you folks in Florida complaining about the cold.  It is 40 BELOW here. (with the windchill)  That is the same in Celcius and Farenheit.  I would love to see 40 F.



Not complaining. I used to live in the north and have had PLENTY of below ZERO days. (Even got stuck on PLAYGROUND duty in the dead of winter)

I did not like cold and snow so I moved south LOL


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I think it is too!!! Ok, fess up ladies! Who is the Disney spy??????
> 
> I wonder why they haven't done the step sisters yet?? I should put them in my Etsy shop before they do!


 I think you should list them in your etsy shop. The ones you make are so pretty!!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I use embroidery thread, but the same color as the top thread.  I'd be a little afraid to use a real thick thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Worth is about 2 1/2 hours away - that could be an option.  I did get a PM with someone's zip code and ended up emailing a project Linus in another area.  If they won't let me work with them, maybe I can try the one in Fort Worth.  The website won't let me put in city names, just zip codes for some reason.



Shannon-there is a project Linus in Orlando. Maybe you can work with that one?


----------



## PrincessKell

Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!
> 
> Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??



 Congrats! What a great thing to bring home from a trip. hehehe


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Okay creative ladies I am in need of some creative ideas.  My almost 5 year old son has firmly decided he is having a Peter Pan birthday party this year.  While I am thrilled that he is enjoying the Disney classics, there are no party decorations with Peter Pan characters.  Can you give me some ideas?  I am going to do either Peter Pan or Captain Hook applique shirts for both my boys for the party.  Any ideas?  Any fun games or craft ideas?  

I am going to let the kids make pirate swords, magic wands, and one other little thing.  I am thinking about spraying them with the spray glitter you can buy at Halloween as they enter the party and telling the kids it is pixie dust so they can fly into the party.  (The stuff washes right off 

I am also stuck on how to do a cake.  My son wants a volcano cake, which I can do, but he wants a little volcano and a Peter Pan cake too.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> I took the girls to try on flowergirl dresses the other day. I forgot my camera, so these are with my phone and they aren't very good!
> 
> I was trying to see what would look good on them, so I could sew them myself. I thought they both looked so pretty!



look how pretty they are! Be proud mommy. you have some beautiful girls. That family is blessed with such great children!


----------



## Granna4679

I am so bummed about the weekend.  I finished my DGD's room on Wednesday, got sick that night and didn't get to do a thing but lay around and whine (about not getting to sew) all weekend.  Ha!  I am on the mend today and feel much better. Today,  I did manage to finish the 2 pillow shams I promised my daughter to finish off the room.  Nothing special, just 2 shams with piping around the edges.  So nothing to show.  

So I thought I would say what I have planned.  DGD4 birthday (almost 5), coming up in a week, and I am making a patchwork twirl for her out of cherry and ice cream prints.  Then I have to stop my usual kids clothes for a bit.  A friend has asked me to repair a quilt that has been in his family for about 60 yrs or so.  It is in horrible disrepair (not sure even most of it is salvagable) but I told him since his kids (he has 3 grown) all loved it and carried it around their whole lives, that my suggestion would be to salvage the better blocks and make 3 baby size quilts using new borders and binding.  This way he can present them to his 3 grown children and they can each have a part to cherish.  He loved the idea, so that is my next project.  I can't possibly match the fabrics so I am going to take it and use coordinating fabrics.  I am pretty excited about this.  I hope they turn out as special as I think they will.

_What does everyone else have lined up for the next few months?_  I don't have a Disney trip planned anytime soon (probably not for at least 18 months or so) so I have to concentrate on other things right now.


----------



## PrincessKell

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Okay creative ladies I am in need of some creative ideas.  My almost 5 year old son has firmly decided he is having a Peter Pan birthday party this year.  While I am thrilled that he is enjoying the Disney classics, there are no party decorations with Peter Pan characters.  Can you give me some ideas?  I am going to do either Peter Pan or Captain Hook applique shirts for both my boys for the party.  Any ideas?  Any fun games or craft ideas?
> 
> I am going to let the kids make pirate swords, magic wands, and one other little thing.  I am thinking about spraying them with the spray glitter you can buy at Halloween as they enter the party and telling the kids it is pixie dust so they can fly into the party.  (The stuff washes right off
> 
> I am also stuck on how to do a cake.  My son wants a volcano cake, which I can do, but he wants a little volcano and a Peter Pan cake too.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!



A fun game could be pin the hook on the captain.  Just blow up a picture or cut out of Captain Hook and then make a bunch of hook with stickums on the back ( you can use stray on adhesive that is reusable)  

Make pirate hats from news papers. 

as far as birthday supplies have you checked birthdayxpress.com  ( think thats what its called) they are kind of pricey but they have a ton of things they might have Peter Pan. Its been awhile since I have used them.  Or you can just print a bunch of clip art and enlarge them and paper piece a scene from the movie and laminate it for place mats. or make name cards with the clip art.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Not complaining. I used to live in the north and have had PLENTY of below ZERO days. (Even got stuck on PLAYGROUND duty in the dead of winter)
> 
> I did not like cold and snow so I moved south LOL


I would be complaining about 40 degree weather in Florida! That is COLD! 
Playground duty in the winter! MISERABLE!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I think you should list them in your etsy shop. The ones you make are so pretty!!


Thanks Crystal!



PrincessKell said:


> Congrats! What a great thing to bring home from a trip. hehehe



I brought Corey home from a trip to Cedar Point.  



PrincessKell said:


> look how pretty they are! Be proud mommy. you have some beautiful girls. That family is blessed with such great children!


Thank you! I have to agree! 




Granna4679 said:


> I am so bummed about the weekend.  I finished my DGD's room on Wednesday, got sick that night and didn't get to do a thing but lay around and whine (about not getting to sew) all weekend.  Ha!  I am on the mend today and feel much better. Today,  I did manage to finish the 2 pillow shams I promised my daughter to finish off the room.  Nothing special, just 2 shams with piping around the edges.  So nothing to show.
> 
> So I thought I would say what I have planned.  DGD4 birthday (almost 5), coming up in a week, and I am making a patchwork twirl for her out of cherry and ice cream prints.  Then I have to stop my usual kids clothes for a bit.  A friend has asked me to repair a quilt that has been in his family for about 60 yrs or so.  It is in horrible disrepair (not sure even most of it is salvagable) but I told him since his kids (he has 3 grown) all loved it and carried it around their whole lives, that my suggestion would be to salvage the better blocks and make 3 baby size quilts using new borders and binding.  This way he can present them to his 3 grown children and they can each have a part to cherish.  He loved the idea, so that is my next project.  I can't possibly match the fabrics so I am going to take it and use coordinating fabrics.  I am pretty excited about this.  I hope they turn out as special as I think they will.
> 
> _What does everyone else have lined up for the next few months?_  I don't have a Disney trip planned anytime soon (probably not for at least 18 months or so) so I have to concentrate on other things right now.



The quilts sound wonderful!!! Will you share pictures when you are done? I would love to see before and after pictures. 

I am going to be working on the flowergirl dresses. The wedding is on the 16th, and I just checked and Hobby Lobby has their 40% off coupon this week, so I will probably go buy fabric tomorrow and hopefully get started this week. I told the bride I might have one done by Friday, when I'm hoping to see her again. I hope she likes it! 

We have a trip planned for May, but I probably won't start sewing for that until late April!


----------



## ireland_nicole

McDuck said:


> Well, we MIGHT be going in December of this year.  DH said to go ahead and price it out and we'll starting trying to save for it.  When we get 50 - 75% successfully saved I can book.
> 
> DD will be almost 14 months old when we go.  Notice how I am saying "WHEN" and not "IF".  LOL  Anyway, I have no idea what size she will be then (she's nearly outgrown most of her 0 - 3 month clothes already and is only 2 1/2 months), but obviously I would like to make some customs for her for the potential trip.  Any advice on how I should handle this size dilemma?  Any patterns that would be more forgiving than others as far as being too big or such?  She's my first child so I have no frame of reference on childhood growth spurts.  LOL
> 
> Thanks!


Pillowcase dresses or alines would be very forgiving, and have room for applique if you wanted or embellishment.


revrob said:


> I know that I got something back saying I could mail them in.  I don't know about the fact that you live in Canada - I don't know if that changes anything or not.
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty!



Do you have the info of the project you sent to?  I'd rather make six blankets in the next couple of weeks than 12 LOL.  I have to mail them anyway, and haven't heard back from the Ft. Worth people yet.  TIA.


----------



## PrincessKell

ugh.... so I signed up for Project Linus and everything I go check my email, and they say my drop off site is in IL! Im not in IL! Im in Northern California! How the heck did that happen??? I emailed the lady hopefully this will get worked out.  Just another bug to be fixed I guess...


----------



## McDuck

birdie757 said:


> Wow, that is a tough one.  Kids grow at such different rates at that age.  My dd was tiny until 6 months, then we sort of skipped over a few sizes and went straight for 18m before she hit 1 yr.  But she stayed in 18m clothes until she was almost 2.
> 
> One type of dress I made for her she can still wear now are shirred sundresses.  Once they are too short to be worn as a dress they just become a tunic, then they become a top.  They are so stretchy at the top they last forever.  I also use tie straps so they go from being in bows to just knots as she gets taller.  I put an applique in the lower left front part of the dress or go around the bottom usually.





sahm1000 said:


> My guess would be 18 months - and I say this after having three girls.  If it were me I would make her dresses which would be a little more forgiving size wise - at that age if they are a little short or long it's not a big deal.  And with a dress you can always layer it pretty easily - long sleeve shirts or turtle necks and leggings if you need to if it's cool out.  Have fun!





ireland_nicole said:


> Pillowcase dresses or alines would be very forgiving, and have room for applique if you wanted or embellishment.



Thank you all for the suggestions!!!  I really appreciate it.



teresajoy said:


> I've told my husband we have a 30 mile radius that I will move away from my Mom!



Shoot, if DH wasn't in the Navy, I definitely would choose to live close to my mom.



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I am going to let the kids make pirate swords, magic wands, and one other little thing.  I am thinking about spraying them with the spray glitter you can buy at Halloween as they enter the party and telling the kids it is pixie dust so they can fly into the party.  (The stuff washes right off
> 
> I am also stuck on how to do a cake.  My son wants a volcano cake, which I can do, but he wants a little volcano and a Peter Pan cake too.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!



What about Peter Pan figures on the cake?  Or perhaps you could get an edible image printed from a picture of Peter Pan.

I found these sites on a search.  
http://www.birthdaypartyideas.com/html/peter_pan_parties_8.html
http://kidsfunreviewed.com/peter-pan-party-ideas/ 

There are also some shopping links that come up re: the edible image idea.


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> I think it is too!!! Ok, fess up ladies! Who is the Disney spy??????
> 
> I wonder why they haven't done the step sisters yet?? I should put them in my Etsy shop before they do!



I agree with Crystal - you should totally put them in your etsy shop! Of course you might need some of Cinderella's mice to help you, because I have a feeling you'd be a very busy girl!


----------



## teresajoy

McDuck said:


> Shoot, if DH wasn't in the Navy, I definitely would choose to live close to my mom..


The Navy probably ruins the whole 30 mile thing, huh? 


PrincessKell said:


> ugh.... so I signed up for Project Linus and everything I go check my email, and they say my drop off site is in IL! Im not in IL! Im in Northern California! How the heck did that happen??? I emailed the lady hopefully this will get worked out.  Just another bug to be fixed I guess...



Uggh! I hope you get it straightened out! 

YAY!!! I see that Simplicity patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby this week too! They had the pattern I wanted for the girls! I'm pleased!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> I agree with Crystal - you should totally put them in your etsy shop! Of course you might need some of Cinderella's mice to help you, because I have a feeling you'd be a very busy girl!



If I hire the mice, they can get me that cool fabric!!


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> The Navy probably ruins the whole 30 mile thing, huh?



LOL  Yeah, just a bit.  We did luck out though that this time we got stationed roughly 90 minutes away.


----------



## sahm1000

lori123 said:


> Thanks!  I didn't have the other machine long - I had received it for Christmas - but it was the Brother 900D.
> 
> I have been married for quite some time  - maybe it is another Lori you are thinking of, I know there are a couple here.....



Yep!  Sorry! I am crazy!  It's the other Lori on here that I was thinking of.  But congratulations on your marriage anyway!



teresajoy said:


> I took the girls to try on flowergirl dresses the other day. I forgot my camera, so these are with my phone and they aren't very good!
> 
> I was trying to see what would look good on them, so I could sew them myself. I thought they both looked so pretty!



They do look so pretty!  Cannot wait to see what you come up with though.



glorib said:


> I agree with Crystal - you should totally put them in your etsy shop! Of course you might need some of Cinderella's mice to help you, because I have a feeling you'd be a very busy girl!




Yep, you should put them in your etsy shop and then somehow link to your video of 1900 Park Fare so people can see what a cute idea it is!


----------



## DisneyKings

Mom2SamandJames said:


> Okay creative ladies I am in need of some creative ideas.  My almost 5 year old son has firmly decided he is having a Peter Pan birthday party this year.  While I am thrilled that he is enjoying the Disney classics, there are no party decorations with Peter Pan characters.  Can you give me some ideas?  I am going to do either Peter Pan or Captain Hook applique shirts for both my boys for the party.  Any ideas?  Any fun games or craft ideas?
> 
> I am going to let the kids make pirate swords, magic wands, and one other little thing.  I am thinking about spraying them with the spray glitter you can buy at Halloween as they enter the party and telling the kids it is pixie dust so they can fly into the party.  (The stuff washes right off
> 
> I am also stuck on how to do a cake.  My son wants a volcano cake, which I can do, but he wants a little volcano and a Peter Pan cake too.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!



DD insisted on a Peter Pan cake last year & I made this one (it was really easy!)


----------



## PrincessKell

that cake is too cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I got up this morning thinking you had already moved...nope.  A bunch of slackers!

OK..one more day closer to getting my studio back, and one more day closer to starting sewing for my trip in Nov/Dec.  Today we start moving down some of my fabric stash...it is really starting to feel real!

Nini


----------



## syncsk8mom

Hi everyone...just wanted to post an update on my Christmas Embroidery Machine......

My hubbie found out that the machine he ordered off amazon was not the one I wanted, so he offered to return it and get the one I wanted  so we got online and I ordered the Brother PE770...they didn't have any PE-770D's, but I am really thrilled.  The package comes with 4 hoops the largest being a 5 x 7!!!  YIPPEEE

I had knee surgery on 12/28, so I am not sure how soon I will be able to start sewing again, but my machine should be on my doorstep by the time I get home from the check up with the surgeon today so I will be reading the manual the balance of the day!!

Anyway, I am very excited and I can't waite to get started.  I am hoping that my first project will be a shirt for my DD for this saturday's trip to the circus!!  I will post pics

Have a great day everyone


----------



## birdie757

Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!
> 
> Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??



Congrats!  We are hoping for one of those souvenirs from our trip in two weeks!  Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## NiniMorris

Couldn't help but mention this.  Some friends of ours with two teenage kids...went on a Disney Cruise...9 months later...NOAH was born!

They were going to name him Mickey...but decided against it!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> DD insisted on a Peter Pan cake last year & I made this one (it was really easy!)


That is great!



syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to post an update on my Christmas Embroidery Machine......
> 
> My hubbie found out that the machine he ordered off amazon was not the one I wanted, so he offered to return it and get the one I wanted  so we got online and I ordered the Brother PE770...they didn't have any PE-770D's, but I am really thrilled.  The package comes with 4 hoops the largest being a 5 x 7!!!  YIPPEEE
> 
> I had knee surgery on 12/28, so I am not sure how soon I will be able to start sewing again, but my machine should be on my doorstep by the time I get home from the check up with the surgeon today so I will be reading the manual the balance of the day!!
> 
> Anyway, I am very excited and I can't waite to get started.  I am hoping that my first project will be a shirt for my DD for this saturday's trip to the circus!!  I will post pics
> 
> Have a great day everyone



YAY!!!! That was so nice of your husband!!!! The D (I'm assuming that's the Disney part?) is overrated, you won't miss it. A 5X7 is a nice size, you will have fun!



NiniMorris said:


> Couldn't help but mention this.  Some friends of ours with two teenage kids...went on a Disney Cruise...9 months later...NOAH was born!
> 
> They were going to name him Mickey...but decided against it!
> 
> Nini


That would have been funny!


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> I am so bummed about the weekend.  I finished my DGD's room on Wednesday, got sick that night and didn't get to do a thing but lay around and whine (about not getting to sew) all weekend.  Ha!  I am on the mend today and feel much better. Today,  I did manage to finish the 2 pillow shams I promised my daughter to finish off the room.  Nothing special, just 2 shams with piping around the edges.  So nothing to show.
> 
> So I thought I would say what I have planned.  DGD4 birthday (almost 5), coming up in a week, and I am making a patchwork twirl for her out of cherry and ice cream prints.  Then I have to stop my usual kids clothes for a bit.  A friend has asked me to repair a quilt that has been in his family for about 60 yrs or so.  It is in horrible disrepair (not sure even most of it is salvagable) but I told him since his kids (he has 3 grown) all loved it and carried it around their whole lives, that my suggestion would be to salvage the better blocks and make 3 baby size quilts using new borders and binding.  This way he can present them to his 3 grown children and they can each have a part to cherish.  He loved the idea, so that is my next project.  I can't possibly match the fabrics so I am going to take it and use coordinating fabrics.  I am pretty excited about this.  I hope they turn out as special as I think they will.
> 
> _What does everyone else have lined up for the next few months?_  I don't have a Disney trip planned anytime soon (probably not for at least 18 months or so) so I have to concentrate on other things right now.



I LOVE the idea of splitting up the quilt into smaller quilts!  that is such a great idea!  Good luck with that project - I'm sure they'll turn out great!

As far as planned projects go, of course, I'm planning for cruise customs.  I've got 3 shirts that need to be embroidered to complete our family shirts for the cruise (6 of us going), I am determined to make a cruise themed dress for my DD, I want to make something for pirate night, something princess themed for my DD and a fish extender for our room, and something for "Mei Mei" (AbbyGrace's AG doll) to wear on the cruise.   I'm working on those things first.  We'll see what happens from there.



ireland_nicole said:


> Do you have the info of the project you sent to?  I'd rather make six blankets in the next couple of weeks than 12 LOL.  I have to mail them anyway, and haven't heard back from the Ft. Worth people yet.  TIA.



I'll send you a PM.




syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to post an update on my Christmas Embroidery Machine......
> 
> My hubbie found out that the machine he ordered off amazon was not the one I wanted, so he offered to return it and get the one I wanted  so we got online and I ordered the Brother PE770...they didn't have any PE-770D's, but I am really thrilled.  The package comes with 4 hoops the largest being a 5 x 7!!!  YIPPEEE
> 
> I had knee surgery on 12/28, so I am not sure how soon I will be able to start sewing again, but my machine should be on my doorstep by the time I get home from the check up with the surgeon today so I will be reading the manual the balance of the day!!
> 
> Anyway, I am very excited and I can't waite to get started.  I am hoping that my first project will be a shirt for my DD for this saturday's trip to the circus!!  I will post pics
> 
> Have a great day everyone




YEA!  Good for you!  I hope you enjoy your new machine!


----------



## aksunshine

I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...

BUT! I have a story...

As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!

I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2rtk said:


> Have you been to DL before? We really LOVE it and are considering a short stop there this summer. We would be driving though since we mostly want to drive through some of the scenic national parks in Utah and Arizona on the way there and back.....
> 
> Keep in mind that a short trip to DL is NOT like a short trip to DW. Everything is MUCH closer together and can be done in a shorter period of time. And I don't think schools out there will be out of session yet, so crowds should be very manageable during the week.
> 
> As for the HoJo deals, I think you can get that info over on the DL portion of these boards. You can find lots of helpful info there.
> 
> Happy planning! I hope it works out!


I've been to Disneyland once, when I was 17.  Let's just say that was a LOOOONG time ago!    I am hoping I can talk Henry into staying for a whole week and we can do Sea World and Universal Studios, too.  They have that citypass that gives you 3 days at Disneyland, a day at Sea World, 2 days at Universal, and a day at the San Diego Zoo!  Sawyer MUST go to Sea World while he still loves killer whales!  He would LOVE it!  I just need to start digitizing more designs so I can afford to pay for it!   I took 2 weeks off, but now I need to get back to work.  



jessica52877 said:


> I tend to pay around $119-$139 each way from ATL to LAX and just checked and it is at $192 right now. I checked yesterday for MCO, same dates and it was $125/each way. It seems all airfare is up a bit when it had gone back down.
> 
> Too bad Tessa isn't out of school. Dallas is out the 21st. Oh wow! I just looked at the calendar, would she miss all 5 days of school? I am guessing that there probably wouldn't be alot going on the last weeks of school in 1st grade so if it is something you would like to do with Henry I wouldn't think twice!
> 
> As far as the short trip thought, It always takes us an entire day there and an entire day back but it would be fun no matter what! But I agree with the cost. I don't like to shell out big bucks for a short time.


Yikes, that is so expensive!!  I did find a fare from Detroit to San Diego for $244 total.  So, I think we might do that!  It's on Southwest, so there are no baggage fees, either.  That way we can go to Sea World first and then go up to Anaheim.



peachygreen said:


> Hi all
> I know its been a while since I've been on here.  Life in 2009 got very busy.  As a quick recap the year started off with me getting pregnant.  Then we decided to put the house on the market (1st of march) and try to move across town.  Right as we finally got all the little projects finished to put the house on the market I had a miscarriage (beginning of April).  Having the house on th market made sewing challenging.  I did a marathon sewing weekend before our trip to CA to get customs ready for Disneyland (pictures coming up) in May.  Accepted an offer on the house in late June and had to close the 30th of July.  So now we were in full house hunting packing mode.  We moved into our new house (bigger and a shorter commute) the 1st of August.  Got pregnant again (sticky baby this time - due April 24th 2010).  Spent the bulk of the fall in 1st trimester exhaustion and trying to unpack the house and do the 3 million projects required in a 20 year old home.  Managed a little sewing for fall and Christmas but not as much as planned.  We are now entering 2010 and I am getting ready to start on sewing for the nursery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited because we have another trip planned, unfortunately it is in almost 3 years.  We are going to go back to Disneyworld Thanksgiving of 2012 when the new baby girl will be 2-1/2 and Megan will be 6-1/2.  I'm very excited.  It will hopefully be an extended family vacation with my mom and dad and sister and her family coming too.


I'm so sorry to hear about the baby that you lost.   I'm so glad that you're pregnant again and things are going well!!    What a year you've had!  But, the trip to Disneyland looks fun!  What great outfits!! I'd love to see a bigger picture of the Buzz Lightyear dress!  Daddy/Daughter pictures get me every time- so sweet!



clhemsath said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> I finished Isabella's dress last night and her AG dolls this morning.  I let each girl pick the top of the CarlaC simply sweet dress. I know we like big pictures, so here we go.
> 
> I used a embroidery from Heathersue (Thank you, Heathersue!  I think they turned out fantastic!)


Those turned out so cute!  I'm always surprised at how cute the appliques look with no fabric behind them!  Ariel is a favorite around here, so Tessa will like these dresses!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Love this group! I went and looked but there is really nothing in our area


Hey you!!! I haven't seen you around here in ages!!! I hope you stick around! 



PrincessKell said:


> wooohoooo for computer at home. Now I can actually see everything posted and not get major squinting wrinkles on my face.  I loooooove all the dolly outfits that have been posted. as well as everything else.
> 
> SOOOO, its been planned and for sure this time....We will be going to my mom's for Christmas this year, and Santa's going to be taking Peach to DISNEYLAND! Im super excited. She will have NO CLUE... now that is gonna be super hard for me. I need to get on the ball and start planning on outfits. there will only be a few days in the park and some other places maybe Sea World and the San Deigo zoo Im gonna try to talk my mom into Lego Land. we will see. Beach for sure though. She is only 30 minutes away from the Mouse House.
> 
> Now its time to plan a birthday outfit...Peach will be 8 in a month! I can't believe how fast these kids grow up. And then Valentines day outfit. I have seen a few on here already and love them.
> 
> I hope to be back on the boards more now that there is a computer in the home. Its still gonna be hectic and crazy for a few months. My room mate couldn't pay her rent in fact she has nearly $1000 in back rent from May of last year.... But she had nothing for Jan. So I sadly had to tell her that she had to move I couldn't keep supporting her with no payback insite.  So we will be moving, just not sure where to or when....its gonna be tight tight tight for a bit while my dr decides if I need surgery on my ankles. Ugh.... BUT we will have a great year no matter what!


How exciting about your Disneyland trip!  Not so exciting about your roommate, your upcoming move, and surgery. You've got such a great attitude about things, though!
---------------------------------------------






Sorry, I lost the quote, but kept the picture!  From what I can see in this little picture () this dress looks really pretty! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wondered where you were but glad you were able to spend time with Henry!
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  Do you recommend exchanging a few colors for something else with the 50 most popular colors?


I would change out some of the colors.  I can't remember which one right off the top of my head. But, I needed more pinks, blues, purples, greens, and browns than they had in the 50 colors assortment. You'll just want to look through the colors they have and see which ones you think you need more of.  They give you too much orange, I do remember that! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Have you ever wondered if Disney reads the DisBoards? Well my guess is....Yes they do!!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/costumes...C-eml&att=20100103_DSI_Roleplay&RRID=13220359
> 
> If you look at the details on the dress you can see that each of us have had a hand in the design of this dress. The design on the pink fabric is the little bird pulling a ribbon (like Heather's dress). The white underneath is sheer (like the dresses that I make). I can't remember who, but someone did the white part coming off of the shoulders. WE WERE CASED BY DISNEY!!


Oh my gosh, they did case us!  I think we do it better, though!


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new BIG GIVE!!!!


Here's the link to sign up! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68807&threadid=703466&page=1#5477043

Here's a link to the PTR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308309


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!


Oh that is just such great news for you.  I hope things keep going so well and we will see pictures in 5 months of you new boy.


----------



## glorib

DisneyKings said:


> DD insisted on a Peter Pan cake last year & I made this one (it was really easy!)



Oh that cake is the cutest!  I love it!

So today was supposed to be my first day back to work after Christmas break, but we got a snow day!!! I'm so excited because my embroidery machine should be delivered today! Of course, I think we're the last stop for UPS as we generally see them around 5 o'clock or so, but I can be hopeful for an early delivery, right?


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!



That is AWESOME news! I'll be smiling for you all day!    I'm sorry you had to go through such a scare, but that you were able to get the reassurance you needed!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is a picture of the kind of quilt I will learn how to make next Tuesday.  I have to go to the city to get fabrics but really don't know what colours or designs.  I did look at Sis boom and it is just not me.  I like more traditional choices.  But what to buy?  Also who has batting on sale this week?  Maybe greens or purples???


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> This is a picture of the kind of quilt I will learn how to make next Tuesday.  I have to go to the city to get fabrics but really don't know what colours or designs.  I did look at Sis boom and it is just not me.  I like more traditional choices.  But what to buy?  Also who has batting on sale this week?  Maybe greens or purples???



I love Log Cabin Quilts!  That is the first pattern I ever learned to do!  I still think the traditional quilts are the best...

As far as fabrics, as long as there is a definite light and dark, just pick some fabrics that look good together...sort of like choosing an outfit for yourself. If greens and purples are your favorite, just make sure you add some lights and darks and a few mediums.  It is the contrast that makes this pattern come alive! I can't help you with the batting, because I bought a roll last week when Joann's had it on sale.  It should do me until the next time it goes half off!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> This is a picture of the kind of quilt I will learn how to make next Tuesday.  I have to go to the city to get fabrics but really don't know what colours or designs.  I did look at Sis boom and it is just not me.  I like more traditional choices.  But what to buy?  Also who has batting on sale this week?  Maybe greens or purples???



Way cool April!!! You should do something that reminds you of your snowboarding trip on your new board!!!! lol


----------



## glorib

Guess what's here!!!!!! Today is my lucky day! UPS came early, but the poor delivery man had to walk from the top of our hill. (We live at the bottom of a pretty steep hill on a cul-de-sac.) I thanked him profusely!

I can't wait to free my friend from its box!  First, I gotta go get shredded and walk away some pounds!  Then I can reward myself by playing all afternoon!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> I took the girls to try on flowergirl dresses the other day. I forgot my camera, so these are with my phone and they aren't very good!
> 
> I was trying to see what would look good on them, so I could sew them myself. I thought they both looked so pretty!



Aww...how cute!  Can't wait to see your dresses as I know they will be great!



DisneyKings said:


> DD insisted on a Peter Pan cake last year & I made this one (it was really easy!)




Okay...really jealous....that is a cool cake.  

I worked on Patrick's cake until 2am Saturday before I went to bed realizing that cake decorating is not my thing!  It was way too warm in my kitchen and the fondant just fell off of the cake and then the layers were too heavy and they compressed...it was a nightmare!  The frosting did taste good at least!  I made chocolate butter cream...yum!  Anyway, his cake was LAME, but Patrick is the coolest kid...he still said he liked it and gave me a big hug.  I don't have pice right now....trust me you would all laugh your butts off!



HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's the link to sign up!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68807&threadid=703466&page=1#5477043
> 
> Here's a link to the PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308309



Yipee!  Going over now!


----------



## tricia

Finished up a little Kimono for the grandchild of a co-worker this weekend.  I got the fabric from a quilt shop, and knew that I just had to make this pattern from Habitual.wordpress with it.





(the gold is quite sparkly, not sure if that is showing or not)


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> The quilts sound wonderful!!! Will you share pictures when you are done? I would love to see before and after pictures.
> 
> I am going to be working on the flowergirl dresses. The wedding is on the 16th, and I just checked and Hobby Lobby has their 40% off coupon this week, so I will probably go buy fabric tomorrow and hopefully get started this week. I told the bride I might have one done by Friday, when I'm hoping to see her again. I hope she likes it!
> 
> We have a trip planned for May, but I probably won't start sewing for that until late April!



Thanks....I will definitely do before and after pictures.  I want to give them pictures of the "before" as well to keep.  

Good luck on the flower girl dresses.  My DGD's were in my youngest daughters wedding in May.  I comtemplated making them but got a great deal on one of them on that unmentioned auction site...and then got the other one after Christmas sale for 60% off.  So, couldn't pass them up.  



revrob said:


> I LOVE the idea of splitting up the quilt into smaller quilts!  that is such a great idea!  Good luck with that project - I'm sure they'll turn out great!
> 
> As far as planned projects go, of course, I'm planning for cruise customs.  I've got 3 shirts that need to be embroidered to complete our family shirts for the cruise (6 of us going), I am determined to make a cruise themed dress for my DD, I want to make something for pirate night, something princess themed for my DD and a fish extender for our room, and something for "Mei Mei" (AbbyGrace's AG doll) to wear on the cruise.   I'm working on those things first.  We'll see what happens from there.



I am excited about doing it.  I haven't done this before so sewing it into new fabric is a challenge but I think it will be fine.

Good luck on your customs for the cruise.  I can't wait to see what you come up with.



HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's the link to sign up!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68807&threadid=703466&page=1#5477043
> 
> Here's a link to the PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308309




Going there now to check it out.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

livndisney said:


> Not complaining. I used to live in the north and have had PLENTY of below ZERO days. (Even got stuck on PLAYGROUND duty in the dead of winter)
> 
> I did not like cold and snow so I moved south LOL



LOL...this made m think of my mom.  She was a substitute teacher when she lived in Maine, and realized that many of them would call in sick on their recess duty days.  She got smart and told the principal that she'd work, but not to cover outdoor recess!  He wanted her to work bad enough that someone else got stuck with the crummy part.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!



YAY! Another little boy! Are you sharing his name yet? 



HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's the link to sign up!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=68807&threadid=703466&page=1#5477043
> 
> Here's a link to the PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308309



YAY!!! Piper seems like such a sweet little girl and her Mom is great! 





glorib said:


> Guess what's here!!!!!! Today is my lucky day! UPS came early, but the poor delivery man had to walk from the top of our hill. (We live at the bottom of a pretty steep hill on a cul-de-sac.) I thanked him profusely!
> 
> I can't wait to free my friend from its box!  First, I gotta go get shredded and walk away some pounds!  Then I can reward myself by playing all afternoon!


I'm so excited for you!!!!!!  Have fun and post pictures! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Aww...how cute!  Can't wait to see your dresses as I know they will be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...really jealous....that is a cool cake.
> 
> I worked on Patrick's cake until 2am Saturday before I went to bed realizing that cake decorating is not my thing!  It was way too warm in my kitchen and the fondant just fell off of the cake and then the layers were too heavy and they compressed...it was a nightmare!  The frosting did taste good at least!  I made chocolate butter cream...yum!  Anyway, his cake was LAME, but Patrick is the coolest kid...he still said he liked it and gave me a big hug.  I don't have pice right now....trust me you would all laugh your butts off!
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee!  Going over now!



So, you DID take pictures anyway, right???

Well, I need to get ready and run to Hobby Lobby for the fabric . Don't get too chatty while I'm gone!


----------



## revrob

tricia said:


> Finished up a little Kimono for the grandchild of a co-worker this weekend.  I got the fabric from a quilt shop, and knew that I just had to make this pattern from Habitual.wordpress with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the gold is quite sparkly, not sure if that is showing or not)



I LOVE THAT FABRIC!  I totally need it for my daughter!


----------



## aksunshine

Yes, Teresa...For those of you I don't usually talk to on FB his name will be Gabriel Ian. Believe it or not, Matt picked it...at 3:30AM! LOL


----------



## sahm1000

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!




Glad to hear you're doing okay and the ultrasound showed everything was okay Alicia!  Cannot wait to see him once he's born!


----------



## sahm1000

I hate to complain...but it is so cold here in Dallas!  Hating it!!!!  Today's high is only 37 and Thursday it's only going to be 29!  I know for some of you that might seem like summer but it's really cold for here.  Our highs this time of the year are usually in the mid to upper 50's.  They said Thursday it will be as cold as it's been in 10 years here!  


Sorry for the randomness, just doing my best to keep our thread moving so we can move!

Teresa, are you back from Hobby Lobby????


----------



## billwendy

Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....

What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
Is it snowing anywhere today?
Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
Any trips anywhere planned?
What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....


----------



## HeatherSue

SallyfromDE said:


> What type of thread do you use in the bobbin when your working on an in the hoop project? A regular sewing thread? or an embroidery?


I just use the same thread that I'm using in the top for in the hoop projects.  I just discovered how much fun in the hoop projects are.  I'm just digitized my very first in the hoop design last week!  I still have to write the instructions, though.  



teresajoy said:


> As you know, it doesn't bother me to take my kids out of school in May, so don't let it bother you!  In the 12 (going on 13) years we've went they have never had a problem getting caught up. I had a teacher tell me that if you are going to take them out of school, that is the best time to do it, because they really aren't doing much learning at that point!
> And, you don't want to go a week later than that becaus then you would miss Corey's graduation. Just go!!! It will be so fun!


I know you always take the kids out of school in May.  But, having you actually tell me that I should go is really pushing me in that direction!  I'm starting to get esited!! 



MinnieForMe said:


>


Hi!!! It's great to see a picture of you!  I love the shirts you did for your last trip! Very cute!



tricia said:


> Yeah, I know.  My choice to live here.  I am just a hometown girl and would not move away from my mommy if it could be helped.  I got my Bachelor of Commerce not far from here and then returned to my hometown (where DH was waiting) to manage the family business (a collection agency).  My parents are here, one of my 3 brothers, DH's mom, and both his sisters.  Also, my grandma, and my 2 best friends from high school.  I love my vacations to the warmer weather, but I love my hometown too.
> 
> Now let's get on with this move.


I'm so with you- I can't leave my mommy!  Or my sister, or my brother, or my aunts and uncles and cousins....



McDuck said:


> DD will be almost 14 months old when we go.  Notice how I am saying "WHEN" and not "IF".  LOL  Anyway, I have no idea what size she will be then (she's nearly outgrown most of her 0 - 3 month clothes already and is only 2 1/2 months), but obviously I would like to make some customs for her for the potential trip.  Any advice on how I should handle this size dilemma?  Any patterns that would be more forgiving than others as far as being too big or such?  She's my first child so I have no frame of reference on childhood growth spurts.  LOL
> 
> Thanks![/COLOR]


I agree with everyone who said you might want to go with a size 18 months.  I think CarlaC's portrait peasant dress would be a good option, too.  You can just wait until closer to the trip to put the elastic in the sleeves and neckline.  



Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  I have been away for a week processing the surprise I got for Christmas.  My husband and I brought back an extra souvenir from our Disney trip.  Our third baby is due in August!!
> 
> Is it sad that I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can sew ruffles longer??



Oh my gosh, how exciting!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!




MinnieForMe said:


> We got accepted to Project Linus too!  I'm so excited.  I got permission to do double sided fleece blankets.  I'm going to put Heathersue's swirl Mickey in the corner.  I'm so taken with that design and I figured since the blanket is getting me into Disney why not spread the love.  I have four to do!
> 
> TheresaJoy:  I don't digitize!  I'm perfectly happy to buy everyone else's designs and beg a few times when I want something specific!  LOL.


That would be really cute!  I was thinking of putting some embroidery on them if I do this, too.



teresajoy said:


> I sent a message to Project Linus, I haven't heard back yet, hopefully I will this next week.  That sounds like one I would really enjoy.
> 
> I have tried digitizing. It's HARD! I don't know how Heather does it. My sister is mighty talented!


 You're too good to me!  I think the same thing about you with those satin gowns you make!  You are amazing! 



teresajoy said:


>


I wish you had your good camera with you!  These girls look so pretty!



Granna4679 said:


> So I thought I would say what I have planned.  DGD4 birthday (almost 5), coming up in a week, and I am making a patchwork twirl for her out of cherry and ice cream prints.  Then I have to stop my usual kids clothes for a bit.  A friend has asked me to repair a quilt that has been in his family for about 60 yrs or so.  It is in horrible disrepair (not sure even most of it is salvagable) but I told him since his kids (he has 3 grown) all loved it and carried it around their whole lives, that my suggestion would be to salvage the better blocks and make 3 baby size quilts using new borders and binding.  This way he can present them to his 3 grown children and they can each have a part to cherish.  He loved the idea, so that is my next project.  I can't possibly match the fabrics so I am going to take it and use coordinating fabrics.  I am pretty excited about this.  I hope they turn out as special as I think they will.
> 
> _What does everyone else have lined up for the next few months?_  I don't have a Disney trip planned anytime soon(probably not for at least 18 months or so) so I have to concentrate on other things right now.


What a great use for the quilt!!  That will be so special for all of them!

I am planning on digitizing, digitizing, and more digitizing.  I've been slacking.  I have lots of projects I need to work on, but I'm enjoying you guys instead. 



DisneyKings said:


> DD insisted on a Peter Pan cake last year & I made this one (it was really easy!)


That is such a cute cake! Sawyer loves Peter Pan and I bought him those figures for his birthday this year!



syncsk8mom said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to post an update on my Christmas Embroidery Machine......
> 
> My hubbie found out that the machine he ordered off amazon was not the one I wanted, so he offered to return it and get the one I wanted  so we got online and I ordered the Brother PE770...they didn't have any PE-770D's, but I am really thrilled.  The package comes with 4 hoops the largest being a 5 x 7!!!  YIPPEEE
> 
> I had knee surgery on 12/28, so I am not sure how soon I will be able to start sewing again, but my machine should be on my doorstep by the time I get home from the check up with the surgeon today so I will be reading the manual the balance of the day!!
> 
> Anyway, I am very excited and I can't waite to get started.  I am hoping that my first project will be a shirt for my DD for this saturday's trip to the circus!!  I will post pics
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Congratulations on your new machine! I'm so glad you're getting the one you really wanted!  How is your knee doing after the surgery?



aksunshine said:


> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!


I'm so excited for you, Alicia!    I think Gabriel Ian is a perfect name! Don't all the best ideas come at 3:30am? 



glorib said:


> Guess what's here!!!!!! Today is my lucky day! UPS came early, but the poor delivery man had to walk from the top of our hill. (We live at the bottom of a pretty steep hill on a cul-de-sac.) I thanked him profusely!
> 
> I can't wait to free my friend from its box!  First, I gotta go get shredded and walk away some pounds!  Then I can reward myself by playing all afternoon!


Yay!!!!



tricia said:


> Finished up a little Kimono for the grandchild of a co-worker this weekend.  I got the fabric from a quilt shop, and knew that I just had to make this pattern from Habitual.wordpress with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the gold is quite sparkly, not sure if that is showing or not)


That is SO cute!!!  Great job!


----------



## froggy33

I can chit chat to move things along and to procrastinate doing any real work.  I may never graduate at this rate!

It isn't snowing here(in Kansas) yet, but it is supposed to Wed-Thur.  It is cold though!!  My car said 1F this morning!!  It has been years since we have had a winter like this!  We took trips to warm places in late Nov and early Dec and I wish we had saved them!!!

We don't have any trips planned as of yet, but my husband got a companion pass for Southwest, so for the next year anywhere he flies I fly for free!  I have all sorts of ideas.  I really want to squeeze in a trip to WDW or DL with the Get a Day (going to sign up later - either for the blanket or there is something with the Make-A-Wish here).  And we talked about the beach or skiing.  My daughter turns 2 in July and we'll have to start paying for her to fly!!

I just made a really great dress for my daughter, it kinda works for both the holidays and for Valentine's day.  It's using the precious dress bodice but with a ton of ruffles.  I saw one like it at Old Navy and knew I could make it!  I'll post when I get pics.
I'm also working on another Valentine's dress similar to my Mickey through the years one.  I'm pretty excited but it may take a little while (very applique heavy!).  Plus I am trying to make up a pattern for a shirt/dress.
And I just signed up for the big give to make a petti!!!  I am super excited - I've always wanted to do the big give, but have been pretty busy - now I can do one!


----------



## AQW

*What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?*  Very favorite was the one I bought myself - my embroidery machine!  Favorite gift from someone else was the present my 4½yo daughter picked out all by herself... an emergency kit for my car.   Seriously, it's perfect for me - I love practical gifts.  

*Is it snowing anywhere today?*  Not here in sunny SoCal!  But it is going to be colder than yesterday, when we hit 80 degrees.  <ducking and running>

*Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?*  It's been a few years - I don't fast when I'm pregnant or breastfeeding, and then last year I just didn't get around to it.  Too much going on this year - maybe next year.  

*Any trips anywhere planned?*  We leave for our second-ever trip to WDW in NINE DAYS!  AHHHHHHHH!!!!

*What are you sewing right now?*  Making some t-shirts for the trip... I had big grandiose plans of all the customs I was going to make for this trip, but life happened and now here I am struggling to get a handful of t-shirts created.  Guess we'll just have to go back again!


----------



## birdie757

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....



My favorite gift was my super cool kickboard, pull bouy, shammy, and mesh bag my mom got for me.  Now I won't have to hunt them down when I go to lap swim.  After all the years she had to get us swim team gear she really knows her stuff...lol.

It is not snowing here though it is unseasonably cool in the lower 50's

I don't know what a Daniel Fast is 

We are going to WDW in 10 days 

I am testing out some designs I digitized this weekend that are intended for customs for our trip.

I am going to the grocery store now and fully expect the move to occur while I am gone so hop to it


----------



## PrincessKell

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!



Hooooray for baby boy!! I think that even though sewing for a girl is super duper fun, sewing for a boy you just have to be more creative! And sewing for any baby is fun. hehe 



HeatherSue said:


> I've been to Disneyland once, when I was 17.  Let's just say that was a LOOOONG time ago!    I am hoping I can talk Henry into staying for a whole week and we can do Sea World and Universal Studios, too.  They have that citypass that gives you 3 days at Disneyland, a day at Sea World, 2 days at Universal, and a day at the San Diego Zoo!  Sawyer MUST go to Sea World while he still loves killer whales!  He would LOVE it!  I just need to start digitizing more designs so I can afford to pay for it!   I took 2 weeks off, but now I need to get back to work.
> 
> 
> Yikes, that is so expensive!!  I did find a fare from Detroit to San Diego for $244 total.  So, I think we might do that!  It's on Southwest, so there are no baggage fees, either.  That way we can go to Sea World first and then go up to Anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting about your Disneyland trip!  Not so exciting about your roommate, your upcoming move, and surgery. You've got such a great attitude about things, though!
> ---------------------------------------------



We are gonna do that southern Cal city pass too. Im getting so excited. When are you planning on going?  

Thank you, you know so much crap happens in life, and I have learned that I have to keep my head up and have a good attitude about it because it does no good for Georgia or myself. Now, I have a computer again, and my internet and my DIS family! Its one thing to have facebook on a cell phone but I can't see very well on that thing....now I have a full screen. hehe 



billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....



I can answer that. 
My favorite Christmas present was a little tiny fake flower that Georgia found and cleaned up and added ribbon too. So sweet.  Then...my Packers pj pants my mommy got me. hehe 

No snow here, actually the fog cleared up and its suppose to be sunny and a high of 63 today.  Right now its 49 outside.

I have actually never heard of a Daniel Fast what is it?

Well, we have our Disneyland/Southern California trip for Christmas time. Im not sure what our total plans are just yet, but we are going! Super excited. We might do a mini trip in summer or for my birthday to DL, just waiting on my moms go ahead and book it.  But other than that no other Disney trips. Peach wants to go to the snow for her birthday, so my brother and sister in law might rent a cabin in Tahoe and we might go up. She has a three day weekend on her birthday weekend! SCORE! haha 

I have dolly clothes at the sewing table right now, but I need to work on Peach's birthday outfit this week and then her Valentine day dress or skirt. She hasn't decided yet. We are gonna go look for Valentine fabric today maybe.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Love chitchat....

What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?  I got a cast iron enamel dutch oven....LOVE IT!  I made the best swiss steak last Sunday!  
Is it snowing anywhere today?  not here...sure feels cold enough to!  Plus, my heat went out downstairs so it is soo cold, the gas logs help some, but it is pretty cold down there!
Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?  Never heard of it...please share!Any trips anywhere planned?  Just Ohio this month then to Disney in June.What are you sewing right now?  I am sewing ski mask for the kids for the afore mentioned trip to Ohio....I hear it is cold up there!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....


Hi Wendy,  We are all trying hard to get to 250 pages.

My Never Summer snowboard is right up there but having all my family together was the very best present.

It isn't snowing today but is very cold again.

Yes, we have a lot of trips planned for this year.  
1. WDW for April/May at BCV, this came about when an entire family trip got cancelled because of conflict.  So we will go down with DS for a week and half.  Had to use our Southwest credits before they expire so Disneyworld it is.  

2. Disneyland July 11th-16th.  DH has a powerschool conference at the DL hotel and well, we are going to go along.  Our room is paid for but the rest of it.  I am saving already.  Got decent airfare on Southwest

3. WDW 1st weekend in Dec.  We usually go for my birthday, food and wine and MNSSHP at the end of Sept but we haven't been to see the lights on the castle in years.  So we switched our fall trip for the Dec trip.  We think we want to go to the taping of the parade but with DS being SN we may rethink that idea.  If DS isn't going to be ok we will move our trip into 2nd weekend and skip the crowds.  We are also trying to stay away from Pop Warner week.  This trip is just thinking about and not planned yet.  But we be at BCV if we go.

I don't know what a Daniel fast is either?

I don't have anything to sew at the moment.  Actually, I am just waiting to start on the quilt next week.


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> Finished up a little Kimono for the grandchild of a co-worker this weekend.  I got the fabric from a quilt shop, and knew that I just had to make this pattern from Habitual.wordpress with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the gold is quite sparkly, not sure if that is showing or not)



That is really pretty! I love it!!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks....I will definitely do before and after pictures.  I want to give them pictures of the "before" as well to keep.
> 
> Good luck on the flower girl dresses.  My DGD's were in my youngest daughters wedding in May.  I comtemplated making them but got a great deal on one of them on that unmentioned auction site...and then got the other one after Christmas sale for 60% off.  So, couldn't pass them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited about doing it.  I haven't done this before so sewing it into new fabric is a challenge but I think it will be fine.
> 
> Good luck on your customs for the cruise.  I can't wait to see what you come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going there now to check it out.


i can't wait to see the pictures! 



aksunshine said:


> Yes, Teresa...For those of you I don't usually talk to on FB his name will be Gabriel Ian. Believe it or not, Matt picked it...at 3:30AM! LOL



I love it! Good job Matt! 


sahm1000 said:


> I hate to complain...but it is so cold here in Dallas!  Hating it!!!!  Today's high is only 37 and Thursday it's only going to be 29!  I know for some of you that might seem like summer but it's really cold for here.  Our highs this time of the year are usually in the mid to upper 50's.  They said Thursday it will be as cold as it's been in 10 years here!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the randomness, just doing my best to keep our thread moving so we can move!
> 
> Teresa, are you back from Hobby Lobby????


Seriously, that is cold no matter WHERE you live! Complain away, I give you permission! It's 25 here in Michigan today, they say it is suppose to get colder, but cold is cold! If you were complaining about 60, I might drive down and bop you on the head though! 


*NO! I haven't left yet!!! So, cool it! *



HeatherSue said:


> I just use the same thread that I'm using in the top for in the hoop projects.  I just discovered how much fun in the hoop projects are.  I'm just digitized my very first in the hoop design last week!  I still have to write the instructions, though.
> 
> 
> I know you always take the kids out of school in May.  But, having you actually tell me that I should go is really pushing me in that direction!  I'm starting to get esited!!
> 
> 
> I'm so with you- I can't leave my mommy!  Or my sister, or my brother, or my aunts and uncles and cousins....
> 
> 
> You're too good to me!  I think the same thing about you with those satin gowns you make!  You are amazing!



I love in the hoop stuff, I'm so glad you are going to start making them!!! Corey loves what you made him! 

Ok, good, I'm glad you are going to listen to me!!! Really, Tessa will be fine, I promise! 

Since you aren't allowed to move over 30 miles from Mom either, you were included in that radius as well! Just make sure it's the 30 miles closer to me and not further away! 

There is just so much thought that goes into the digitizing, it amazes me! And, thank you, you are too nice to me!! 



birdie757 said:


> My favorite gift was my super cool kickboard, pull bouy, shammy, and mesh bag my mom got for me.  Now I won't have to hunt them down when I go to lap swim.  After all the years she had to get us swim team gear she really knows her stuff...lol.
> 
> It is not snowing here though it is unseasonably cool in the lower 50's
> 
> I don't know what a Daniel Fast is
> 
> We are going to WDW in 10 days
> 
> I am testing out some designs I digitized this weekend that are intended for customs for our trip.
> 
> I am going to the grocery store now and fully expect the move to occur while I am gone so hop to it


Hey you guys, I said I was leaving!!! What's the big idea??? 





HEATHER-* you are in charge of the move until I get back, ok?*


----------



## PrincessMickey

I got caught up last night when I got home from work at 1:30 and expected to miss the move by the time I woke up. Today I finally have a day off. We have been so busy this last week we were all exhausted last night. School starts tomorrow for the boys I'm not really looking forward to that. I've actually enjoyed being able to sleep in a little. I have an interview tomorrow for a supervisor position where I currently wok. I also had another interview just before Christmas for a better job. So we'll see what happens. 

As for the chit chat questions it is not snowing today, i think it will snow later this week, I don't have time to wtch the news much lately. Projects I'm working on, too many to list. Making purses for MIL and grandma that were supposed to be Christmas gifts. Curtains I've been woking on for a few months but haven't had the time, I have 1 1/2 panels done out of 4. That's all for now. I'll try to add more chit chat in a minute to help move things along.


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....




1.  My parents got us a White Mountain Electric Ice Cream Maker.  Not that I make a lot of ice cream but my grandparents always had one of these since I was born (their's wasn't electric, it was the crank kind but same brand) and we have always made the same ice cream.  Since I am so far away from any family I haven't had "our" ice cream in a while since I didn't have a machine.  My parents have one but I hadn't bought one...just one of those things that are kind of expensive and even though I really wanted one, not something I would buy for myself.  So it was a great gift for me!  It makes 1 1/2 gallons (6 quarts) of ice cream so it's pretty big.  

2.  Not snowing but it's really cold!  Can't get warm in my house even though I have the heat up.  I swear it's b/c the builders don't insulate down south.  That and not having a basement makes the floor seem really cold since there is nothing between it and the ground.  Brr!

3.  What is a Daniel Fast?

4.  Walt Disney World!  April 27-May 5. With my DH's family who are currently annoying me...not a big drinker but I am thinking that drinking around Epcot may be in my future!  The only problem is that may cause me to lose my inhibition and say something I shouldn't...although that might happen anyway.

5.  Not currently sewing...but getting ready to start on outfits for my girls that I have planned on doing since before Thanksgiving!  I've got to get them done, I refuse to have anymore unfinished objects hangning around!  So my goal is to get them done in the next week or so and get started on the Disney customs!  Hopefully that will motivate me!


----------



## tricia

aksunshine said:


> I love the "souvenir" posts!!! Congrats Shannalee!!! I was secretly hoping for a girl too...
> 
> BUT! I have a story...
> 
> As many of you know, I had two miscarriages b4 this souvenir pregnancy. My last was at 16 weeks. So at 15 weeks, when I started cramping, I freaked out! I had an ultrasound and everything was OK! Yayyyy!!!! What is more is that the tech was able to get a PERFECT shot...Of certain anatomy. Yes, it is a BOY!
> 
> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!



That is so cool Alicia, and sounds like DH picked a great name too.



revrob said:


> I LOVE THAT FABRIC!  I totally need it for my daughter!



It would look so totally great on her.

When I get home from work I will check to see what the selvage says.  If that doesn't help I can get you the name and number of the quilt shop if you want.




billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?  Santa put fat quarters in my stocking - who knew Santa was that thoughtful
> 
> Is it snowing anywhere today? Not snowing, and at 4F, a bit warmer then it was on the weekend.
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before? Nope, what is it?
> Any trips anywhere planned?  Cruise on the Royal Caribbean Liberty of the seas for 7 night over our March Break.
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....  Started my first Precious Dress Last night.  Little more complex than I am used to, but I think I will be able to handle it if I take it slowly.





HeatherSue said:


> That is SO cute!!!  Great job!



Thank you.



teresajoy said:


> That is really pretty! I love it!!!



Thank you.

Oh, and Granna, I missed you somewhere, but I Love, love the idea with the making 3 smaller quilts.  I'm sure they will be beautiful and cherished by the 3 who receive them.

And April, oooh, a log cabin quilt.  I want to learn how to do one of those one day, but it looks like an awful lot of awful small pieces.  Scares me a little.


----------



## McDuck

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?


  That's a tie between the Drew Brees jersey my DH got me and the $500 my parents gave me towards a sewing cabinet (which I'll be ordering after the 15th).



> Is it snowing anywhere today?


  Not by me.  But it IS cold and we have a hard freeze tonight.



> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?


  No, what is that?



> Any trips anywhere planned?


  Hopefully WDW in December.



> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....


  Once I get the house straight and all the Christmas stuff packed away, I'm going to do an "instant sew" dress/skirt for myself-- bought a panel at Wal-Mart and all I have to do is stitch up the back seam.  It stinks not being able to fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes well.  I also have quilt blocks to cut out for DD's Winnie the Pooh quilt.


----------



## NiniMorris

In case you can't tell...I'm dancing here!  It is official!  I have booked my Nov/Dec Disney trip.  The deposit is made!  I am so excited I can barely stand it...but I will.


I am in the Atlanta area.  Today the high is supposed to be 31!  Yesterday it was about the same! (Normal High is 56) Temps were in the low teens this am with wind chills in the single digits!

They are forecasting 1 to 3 inches of the white stuff Thursday night!  I really wish I had a working fireplace and not one of these fake gas thingys...


So...Mom...are we there yet?

N


----------



## sahm1000

Still don't know what a Daniel Fast is...but if it has anything to do with fasting...I need to try it if my shorts are going to fit for my trip!  Got to get some weight off!


Heathersue, what are your next digitizing projects going to be?  Any chance it might be Mickey and friends?  

Teresa, so if and when it ever makes it to 60 here again...if I complain, you'll drive to Texas?  Yeah!  Then I'd finally get to meet you!  I'm bummed I'm missing you in May.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aksunshine said:


> I was excited to think I may get to sew for a girl, but I just want a healthy baby!!! I am 18 weeks, everyone. Past my dreaded 16 week pt. And it is WONDERFUL feeling!!



Congratulations!  So excited for you!

My DH and I keep trying to decide if we should have a third baby.  We go back and forth.  I guess it would be an easier decision if we knew we could have a boy and I wasn't sick for 9 months straight!  It is a long 9 months for me and my family.



HeatherSue said:


> I took 2 weeks off, but now I need to get back to work.
> 
> 
> I would change out some of the colors.  I can't remember which one right off the top of my head. But, I needed more pinks, blues, purples, greens, and browns than they had in the 50 colors assortment. You'll just want to look through the colors they have and see which ones you think you need more of.  They give you too much orange, I do remember that!


Are you going to digitize some Valentine designs?  
I guess I need to look more closely at the thread colors.  Hmmm.....



HeatherSue said:


> I just use the same thread that I'm using in the top for in the hoop projects.  I just discovered how much fun in the hoop projects are.  I'm just digitized my very first in the hoop design last week!  I still have to write the instructions, though.
> !



This may be a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway...is there a difference between embroidering and "In the hoop" projects?  I'm confused.  Sorry!

My favorite present is by far my machine but now I am pouting because in order to use the embroidery part of it, it has to be hooked to a machine and my laptop that I've only had for a year needs to be sent in and fixed!  The screen keeps flickering and getting really dark.  I've put off fixing it way too long because Best Buy says it could be 5-6 weeks!!!! 

We also got new pots and pans (Rachel Ray)that I'm so excited about!  We've had the same ones since we got married and they've had it!!!!

we're hoping to go to disney in September if we can save the money.  We are doing the free dining again.  Hopefully we can avoid the flu this trip though!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I forgot to mention that it is FREEZING here!!!!!  My poor DH has had to work nights where it has gotten down to 1 degree!  I wish he didn't have to be outdoors in the cold!  

I wish we could move some place warmer but I am also one of those people who could never move away from my family...although there are days....


----------



## sahm1000

In the spirit of keeping the chit chat going I found out what a Daniel Fast is.

It is a fast usually done in January where you restrict what you eat to just fruit and vegetables.  It is Biblical in its origin.  

So there we have it!

Now all I need is willpower....!


----------



## PrincessKell

Im gonna head out to the bank and dollar tree. so if we move say me a seat on the bus for the ride, ok???? 

Im gonna see what I can find to create some dolly outfits from things they have at the dollar tree. I love being thrifty. haha


----------



## AlternateEgo

I have a quick question for you...

On the Simply Sweet pattern that goes to a size 8... any ideas on how to make it a 10?  I assume the skirt I would just add 2" like in the difference of the other sizes, but as far as the top goes, do I add an inch or two all the way around it it just to the sides?


----------



## AlternateEgo

sahm1000 said:


> In the spirit of keeping the chit chat going I found out what a Daniel Fast is.
> 
> It is a fast usually done in January where you restrict what you eat to just fruit and vegetables.  It is Biblical in its origin.
> 
> So there we have it!
> 
> Now all I need is willpower....!



Ooooh very interesting.  I would be horrible at that...


----------



## PrincessMickey

More chit chat questions I missed. Didn't really get much for Christmas. BUT as soon as our house sells back in PA I get to pick out an embroidery machine. So excited for that and already researching which one I want to get.

No trips planned but again if our house finally sells there might be a trip to DL in our future. MIL would love for us to go to DW but I would love to have a trip that she didn't include  herself on.


----------



## rie'smom

Does anyone have either the Brother Duetta® 4500D or the Brother Innov-ís 2800D? I hvae the Quattro which I LOVE and I want a machine to bring to the lake house that doesn't cost as much as the Quattro. THANK-YOU!!!!


----------



## AlternateEgo

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present? I really loved most of my gifts I received.  I got a family size griddle (which I have been wanting to 3 years!) I got a rotary cutter with self healing mat (its so awesome!!) I got Twilight and New Moon (Twice  and finished reading them) and lots of other stuff
> Is it snowing anywhere today? It's not snowing here and I'm not complaining!
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?now that I know what one is... no i Haven't but sounds like an interesting journey
> Any trips anywhere planned?Only trip I have been planning is our Disney vacation in September
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....Right now I am not currently sewing anything, but I have a Cinderella-fied Simply Sweet to start for my niece, 6 blankets for the Project Linus (GAD promotion), and now our new Big Give.  I am headed to Hobby Lobby as soon as I get off work



Yes I am *helping* to get us moved.


----------



## Granna4679

aksunshine said:


> Yes, Teresa...For those of you I don't usually talk to on FB his name will be Gabriel Ian. Believe it or not, Matt picked it...at 3:30AM! LOL



Beautiful name.  I love it.  



billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....



My hubby got me a new serger for Christmas and even though that's what I told him I wanted and I am very excited about it, my favorite present is my new digital frame.  I LOVE having pictures everywhere of my kids and granddaughters but you can only put out so many, right?  Well, last night I loaded 300 pictures into it and it has a capacity of 3,200!!!!  Yay!!  So, I either need to get busy loading existing pics or my daughters need to have some more grandkids for me
Not snowing in Houston today but they are predicting 25 degrees by Saturday.
My youngest daughter (then 21) did the Daniel fast a couple years ago.  It was very hard for her.  She has hypothyroidism and everyone said she shouldn't do it but she did (with a lot of faith in God....) and she did just fine.
It was a great experience for her.
No trips planned yet.  My youngest and her new hubby are awaiting Navy orders now so we will most likely plan a vacation this year (provided that is possible) to wherever they send them.
As I mentioned in previous post, quilts and more quilts are on the agenda for the next few months.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> HEATHER-* you are in charge of the move until I get back, ok?*


I'm on top of it, my dear!  



NiniMorris said:


> In case you can't tell...I'm dancing here!  It is official!  I have booked my Nov/Dec Disney trip.  The deposit is made!  I am so excited I can barely stand it...but I will.
> 
> 
> I am in the Atlanta area.  Today the high is supposed to be 31!  Yesterday it was about the same! (Normal High is 56) Temps were in the low teens this am with wind chills in the single digits!
> 
> They are forecasting 1 to 3 inches of the white stuff Thursday night!  I really wish I had a working fireplace and not one of these fake gas thingys...
> 
> 
> So...Mom...are we there yet?
> 
> N


How exciting about your trip!!!

No, we're not there yet.  Do you want me to pull this car over??



sahm1000 said:


> Heathersue, what are your next digitizing projects going to be?  Any chance it might be Mickey and friends?


Yikes!  I have so many requests it makes my head spin!!  I can't tell you exactly what I'm doing on here because then I may get copied before I put it up for sale!  I'm a little slower than most digitizers! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> My DH and I keep trying to decide if we should have a third baby.  We go back and forth.  I guess it would be an easier decision if we knew we could have a boy and I wasn't sick for 9 months straight!  It is a long 9 months for me and my family.
> 
> 
> Are you going to digitize some Valentine designs?
> I guess I need to look more closely at the thread colors.  Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway...is there a difference between embroidering and "In the hoop" projects?  I'm confused.  Sorry!
> 
> My favorite present is by far my machine but now I am pouting because in order to use the embroidery part of it, it has to be hooked to a machine and my laptop that I've only had for a year needs to be sent in and fixed!  The screen keeps flickering and getting really dark.  I've put off fixing it way too long because Best Buy says it could be 5-6 weeks!!!!
> 
> We also got new pots and pans (Rachel Ray)that I'm so excited about!  We've had the same ones since we got married and they've had it!!!!
> 
> we're hoping to go to disney in September if we can save the money.  We are doing the free dining again.  Hopefully we can avoid the flu this trip though!


First of all- go for it!  Like my friend with 8 kids says (she just had #8, another beautiful girl, over the weekend!)- you will never say "I really regret having this kid."  But, you might regret not having another one! 

I am planning on doing a Valentine's Day set.  But, I am really stumped. I have a few ideas, but I'd like a lot more!  If anyone has any suggestions, please PM me!  My simpler designs sell the best- so no "Minnie holding a lace heart", or the like! 

In the hoop projects are embroidery projects where you actually make and put together objects inside the hoop!  you can make wallets, can cozies, slippers, all sorts of things!! 



AlternateEgo said:


> I have a quick question for you...
> 
> On the Simply Sweet pattern that goes to a size 8... any ideas on how to make it a 10?  I assume the skirt I would just add 2" like in the difference of the other sizes, but as far as the top goes, do I add an inch or two all the way around it it just to the sides?



Here's CarlaC's guide to resizing her patterns:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755


----------



## lori123

HeatherSue said:


> I just use the same thread that I'm using in the top for in the hoop projects.  I just discovered how much fun in the hoop projects are.  I'm just digitized my very first in the hoop design last week!  I still have to write the instructions, though.



What are "in the hoop" projects?


----------



## AlternateEgo

HeatherSue said:


> Here's CarlaC's guide to resizing her patterns:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755



Thank you, that was exactly what I was looking for


----------



## glorib

*What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?* I have two - my embroidery machine from my husband and parents, and our Flip video camera from MIL & FIL.  Also, not for me, but I LOVE the gifts that my BIL gave my kids - he teaches English at a university in South Korea and he brought back authentic clothing for each of them.  For Ella, he brought her a gorgeous silk gown with a matching short jacket and headband. And for Caleb, he brought a taekwondo uniform (Caleb is currently a blue belt in TKD) and it has a Korean flag embroidered on the front and his name in Korean on the back. So neat!

*Is it snowing anywhere today?* Not snowing here today, but we have gotten about 18-20 inches in the last week and a half!  We had a blizzard on Christmas, then it's just been snowing more and more every couple of days!  Our roads are horrible - (that's why the poor UPS man had to walk down our street - I didn't make that clear in my earlier post.)

*Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?* I haven't done it - had never heard of it. But now that I know what it is, I could probably handle it, but with all the working out I've been doing, I need my protein!

*Any trips anywhere planned?* June 7-16 WDW!!!!!! 
*What are you sewing right now* I have a tinkerbell twirl skirt all cut out and ready to go, plus an Emma swing top to match. I hope to get them done by the end of the week!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> First of all- go for it!  Like my friend with 8 kids says (she just had #8, another beautiful girl, over the weekend!)- you will never say "I really regret having this kid."  But, you might regret not having another one!
> 
> I am planning on doing a Valentine's Day set.  But, I am really stumped. I have a few ideas, but I'd like a lot more!  If anyone has any suggestions, please PM me!  My simpler designs sell the best- so no "Minnie holding a lace heart", or the like!
> 
> In the hoop projects are embroidery projects where you actually make and put together objects inside the hoop!  you can make wallets, can cozies, slippers, all sorts of things!!
> ]



That's a good point.  We actually tried for awhile before Christmas and it didn't work out.  Then I got sick for about 3 weeks ( I have IBS as well as some other issues) and it made me want to put off trying.  I am not ready to feel like that for 9 months.  I know that sounds really selfish...it's just hard to explain.  I've been sick for a lot of my adult life so it's hard to know I will definitely be sick for a long time.  And I get migraines when I am pregnant pretty consistently - sometimes every day for weeks at a time.  My girls are totally worth every second of it though.  I think my DH just dreads me being that sick for so long too.  He's good to me though.   I feel bad even complaining though because I know many of you have been through much worse so please forgive my little pity party.

Can't wait to see all of your new designs.  I know you'll come up with something great!  What about disney themed candy hearts?

Thanks for explaining that to me.  That makes sense now.


----------



## lori123

HeatherSue said:


> In the hoop projects are embroidery projects where you actually make and put together objects inside the hoop!  you can make wallets, can cozies, slippers, all sorts of things!!



Ok - I must be a little slow  because I still don't quite understand.  Can you pretty please elaborate?


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...I'm shopping for designs....I know I have to wait until I ACTUALLY buy the machine before I can get them...

So far I have 'bought' just about everything Heather Sue has...and a few from Stitch on time...  I can see where this could be addicting!  Better get some thread before I get the machine so I can play as soon as it gets here!

Nini


Can we move  NOW!!?


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

My sons were invited to a first birthday party of dear friends' little girl.  I want to sew her something, but I only have until Saturday to get it done.  Any ideas?  Normally I'd say that was plenty of time, but I have one of my sons home with me until Thursday so I am basically devoting most of my time and attention to him.  

Also, if I make her a simple little dress, would it be better just to embroider her first initial or to do the proper three initial monogram?

Dawn


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> Yikes!  I have so many requests it makes my head spin!!  I can't tell you exactly what I'm doing on here because then I may get copied before I put it up for sale!  I'm a little slower than most digitizers!
> 
> I am planning on doing a Valentine's Day set.  But, I am really stumped. I have a few ideas, but I'd like a lot more!  If anyone has any suggestions, please PM me!  My simpler designs sell the best- so no "Minnie holding a lace heart", or the like!



I'm making a valentines outfit and I designed something I thought was cute and really simple.  It is XOXO, but the Os are Mickey heads and each of the letters overlap.  It may have been done before, but it looks cute.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

glorib said:


> *Any trips anywhere planned? June 7-16 WDW!!!!!!
> [B!*


*

Hey!  Did we know we are going to be there at the same time?  I will have to keep an eye open for you!  We are there June 12-19...I would go today if I could!!!!*


----------



## PrincessMickey

In the spirit of the snow talk and getting closer to the move here is a pic of the boys in October.


----------



## AlternateEgo

You know the "obligatory Minnie sewing machine picture"?  I think Minnie's house will be gone by the time we get there in September.  Do you think my DH would understand a short trip to Disney just to get a picture


----------



## NiniMorris

AlternateEgo said:


> You know the "obligatory Minnie sewing machine picture"?  I think Minnie's house will be gone by the time we get there in September.  Do you think my DH would understand a short trip to Disney just to get a picture



Let me know how that works for you...


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here's another random pic. My boys with 2 cousins and my brother over the summer walking to the park.


----------



## glorib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did we know we are going to be there at the same time?  I will have to keep an eye open for you!  We are there June 12-19...I would go today if I could!!!!



I think we'd talked about it a while back? But I might be making that up!
Anyway, I saw from your ticker that you'll be celebrating your 10th anniversary!  So will we!  How crazy is that?  When's your actual anniversary? Ours is July 8th, so we'll be celebrating a little early.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love chitchat....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present? I got a cast iron enamel dutch oven....LOVE IT! I made the best swiss steak last Sunday!


 I got a cast iron dutch oven for Christmas too! I love mine. It was from my grandpa. He and I were talking about cooking and he asked me if I had any cast iron pots or skillets. I told him no and he went looking for one for me for Christmas. He got me the dutch oven because it came with a lid that can be flipped over and used for a skillet. 2 for 1


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

glorib said:


> I think we'd talked about it a while back? But I might be making that up!
> Anyway, I saw from your ticker that you'll be celebrating your 10th anniversary!  So will we!  How crazy is that?  When's your actual anniversary? Ours is July 8th, so we'll be celebrating a little early.



We probably did...yep we did...I think I spent most of the last part of the summer in a fog!

Get out!!!!!  We were married on the 6th of July!  We were going to be married on the 8th but we changed it the week of the wedding so we could have a longer vacation!  No kidding!  We got married in our back yard with just our family and our best friends there so it was no big deal to change it.  Now we have the hardest time remembering the date because for months before we would say it was easy...7/8....so that stuck in our heads...so Tim gave me a new ring to match his with our date engraved on the inside, so I have to look at it to remember sometimes.  

Where are you staying?

BTW the reason he gave me a new band is becuase my band belonged to my great-grandmother.  My grandmother (Katie...whom my Katie is named after) gave it to my great-grandma when she was 11 years old.  At 11 she had a job and she saved all of her money so that my great-grandma could have a wedding band.  My grandma, Katie died the year before I was born, but my great-grandma lived to be 91 and passed away in 1993.  She left the ring to my mom.  My first marriage my mom didn't even offer the ring...I think we all knew that was doomed.  Then when Tim and I got married she asked Tim if he would like to give it to me.  I was thrilled!  But, someday I would like for Katie to have it, so Tim already gave me a replacement.  Long story, but just thought I would share.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I got a cast iron dutch oven for Christmas too! I love mine. It was from my grandpa. He and I were talking about cooking and he asked me if I had any cast iron pots or skillets. I told him no and he went looking for one for me for Christmas. He got me the dutch oven because it came with a lid that can be flipped over and used for a skillet. 2 for 1



Very cool!  I always wanted one...I have cast iron everything else except that!  I only cook on Sunday's so I can't wait to use it again!! (I used to cook everyday but DH asked me to stop so he would stop eating as much...it works for both of us, but I will not give up Sunday!  I love to cook, but I am all southern so it is all bad for you!!!)


----------



## AlternateEgo

After pictures like 





and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I now understand why my camera pictures aren't very clear.  

Here are the stockings I made for Christmas.





DD5s (Princesses), Mine, DD7 (Pink with silver stars), DD4 (Tinkerbell) and DH's (Spiderman - the girls picked it out )

And here is the Princess dress that I forgot to take a picture of while my DD5 was wearing it.  I used fabric I had lying around 






She got spaghetti sauce on it 

And I don't know why my pictures are showing up so small.  I think maybe because I changed the resolution on my camera. (Now that I am thinking of it, I bet that is what happened)


----------



## HeatherSue

froggy33 said:


> I'm making a valentines outfit and I designed something I thought was cute and really simple.  It is XOXO, but the Os are Mickey heads and each of the letters overlap.  It may have been done before, but it looks cute.


That sounds really cute!! Do you mind if I use that idea?  PM me if you have any more ideas!!



lori123 said:


> Ok - I must be a little slow  because I still don't quite understand.  Can you pretty please elaborate?


Let's see...if you would like to make something like a chapstick holder, you would first stitch out the design of the pocket.  You would take that out of the hoop and cut around the satin stitches.  Then, you would hoop another piece of fabric and stitch out the design of the back piece of the holder. Then, you would lay the pocket on the front of that. It would satin stitch all around the outside of that.  Then, you'd take it out of the hoop and trim around the satin stitches again.  Voila! A chapstick holder! Does that make any sense?  swakembroidery.com has a section of "in the hoop" projects that might give you a better idea. 



PrincessMickey said:


> In the spirit of the snow talk and getting closer to the move here is a pic of the boys in October.


That's the one good thing about snow.  The cute snow pictures! Here's one of Tessa in the cool fort that Henry made for the kids a few weeks ago!







PrincessMickey said:


> Here's another random pic. My boys with 2 cousins and my brother over the summer walking to the park.


Aw...that is really sweet! I think Sawyer has that brown/orange shirt!  What does it have on the front?

Here is the birthday cake that I made for Lydia's 7th birthday:





I looked all over for an astronaut to put on top of it and couldn't find one.  I had to dig this one out of my mom's toy box (I cleaned it up first of course):


----------



## AlternateEgo

AlternateEgo said:


> And I don't know why my pictures are showing up so small.  I think maybe because I changed the resolution on my camera. (Now that I am thinking of it, I bet that is what happened)



I experimented and it didn't make a difference 

It doesn't seem like my pictures USED to be that small.


----------



## squirrel

Has anyone made a zippered pillowcase cover before?  Any ideas on the best way to make one?  I have to make 4.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks everyone!

Love the stockings!

Heather- very cute cake! And that is a cool snow fort. I hate snow, but I'd play in that for about 10 min!


----------



## emcreative

*What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?*




*Is it snowing anywhere today?*
It is here in VERY south central Michigan
*Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?*
I have no idea what that is 
*Any trips anywhere planned?*
We are kicking around going to Chicago during spring break, and of course Disney in December, but we really want to try to get things ready to move so we may have to delay both. 
*What are you sewing right now* 
Nothing.  Soon, I'll have to decide if I need to store my machines and fabric to get the house ready to sell.


----------



## glorib

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We probably did...yep we did...I think I spent most of the last part of the summer in a fog!
> 
> Get out!!!!!  We were married on the 6th of July!  We were going to be married on the 8th but we changed it the week of the wedding so we could have a longer vacation!  No kidding!  We got married in our back yard with just our family and our best friends there so it was no big deal to change it.  Now we have the hardest time remembering the date because for months before we would say it was easy...7/8....so that stuck in our heads...so Tim gave me a new ring to match his with our date engraved on the inside, so I have to look at it to remember sometimes.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> 
> BTW the reason he gave me a new band is becuase my band belonged to my great-grandmother.  My grandmother (Katie...whom my Katie is named after) gave it to my great-grandma when she was 11 years old.  At 11 she had a job and she saved all of her money so that my great-grandma could have a wedding band.  My grandma, Katie died the year before I was born, but my great-grandma lived to be 91 and passed away in 1993.  She left the ring to my mom.  My first marriage my mom didn't even offer the ring...I think we all knew that was doomed.  Then when Tim and I got married she asked Tim if he would like to give it to me.  I was thrilled!  But, someday I would like for Katie to have it, so Tim already gave me a replacement.  Long story, but just thought I would share.



OK, that is just too funny about our wedding dates! Especially that you changed yours to have a longer vacation!! 

We're staying at Wilderness Lodge.  Have you started customs yet?  I'm just getting started!

Very cool story about your ring!


----------



## aksunshine

Marah I hope you don't have to delay! That is a cute pic of Isabella!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Random question...

What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?


----------



## NiniMorris

AlternateEgo said:


> Random question...
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?



Write a novel!

Nini


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Okay - I can chat to help keep things moving too....
> 
> What was everyone's favorite Christmas present?
> Is it snowing anywhere today?
> Has anyone ever done a Daniel Fast before?
> Any trips anywhere planned?
> What are you sewing right now  - Im making corduroy A lines for Han and Eliz.....



My favorite Christmas present?  OUR CRUISE!  By far!  I can't wait to go!

It's NOT snowing here

Never heard of the Daniel Fast

Trips planned - our cruise!

Sewing right now - blankets for project linus!  As a matter of fact, I need to get off of the computer and stitch up the last one right now!


----------



## emcreative

aksunshine said:


> Marah I hope you don't have to delay! That is a cute pic of Isabella!




Thanks hon'.

I just keep trying to remind myself that as much as we love Disney- and really NEED a do-over- moving our family is a top priority and we're gonna have to sacrifice some stuff to do it.  But it will be more than worth it.


----------



## tricia

SHANNON, I am home now and have the fabric out.

It is "SHANG HAI"  style#E967 by Hoffman California International Fabrics.


----------



## PrincessKell

AlternateEgo said:


> After pictures like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I now understand why my camera pictures aren't very clear.
> 
> Here are the stockings I made for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD5s (Princesses), Mine, DD7 (Pink with silver stars), DD4 (Tinkerbell) and DH's (Spiderman - the girls picked it out )
> 
> And here is the Princess dress that I forgot to take a picture of while my DD5 was wearing it.  I used fabric I had lying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got spaghetti sauce on it
> 
> And I don't know why my pictures are showing up so small.  I think maybe because I changed the resolution on my camera. (Now that I am thinking of it, I bet that is what happened)



hahaha I have a few of those pictures on my camera as well. I love the self-portrait ones where you can see up the nose. haha they are the greatest! 
Very lovely stockings and that dress is super cute for just having the fabric laying around. 



HeatherSue said:


> Here is the birthday cake that I made for Lydia's 7th birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked all over for an astronaut to put on top of it and couldn't find one.  I had to dig this one out of my mom's toy box (I cleaned it up first of course):



Love the snow fort! Georgia would dig that! She wants to go to the snow for her birthday. So we might have a few snow pictures ourselves!  That cake is adorable.



AlternateEgo said:


> I experimented and it didn't make a difference
> 
> It doesn't seem like my pictures USED to be that small.



It could be that you changed your settings on photobucket, or how ever you load your pictures to post on the thread.



AlternateEgo said:


> Random question...
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?



I believe I would open my own crafty business if I knew I wouldn't fail and go back to school. maybe write a book.


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> That sounds really cute!! Do you mind if I use that idea?  PM me if you have any more ideas!!



You betcha!  That's why I posted it!  I should have PMd you so no one steals it!  I'll try and think of some others!  Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## froggy33

AlternateEgo said:


> Random question...
> 
> What would you attempt to do if you knew you wouldn't fail?



I would love to open my own boutique business - in a real store.  

Or teach kindergarten.  That's not something I worry about failing at, just that I already have my bachelors in Biology and will have my PhD in Biology in a few months and it would be a lot more school to go back for my teaching degree and a bit of a waste of my last 10 years!  If I could go back in time I would do it over again!


----------



## froggy33

How do you all wash your pettiskirts?  My daughters white one is a mess after a week in Disney!  Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## PrincessKell

nearly ready to move.... here is another random question for you


*What is your favorite thing to watch on tv?*


I have to say with no cable I sure do miss Nancy Grace!  But my new favorite right now is Ghost Whisperer and Ghost Lab


----------



## AlternateEgo

PrincessKell said:


> nearly ready to move.... here is another random question for you
> 
> 
> *What is your favorite thing to watch on tv?*
> 
> 
> I have to say with no cable I sure do miss Nancy Grace!  But my new favorite right now is Ghost Whisperer and Ghost Lab




Lost  and Secret life (which comes back on tonight)


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell said:


> nearly ready to move.... here is another random question for you
> 
> 
> *What is your favorite thing to watch on tv?*
> 
> 
> I have to say with no cable I sure do miss Nancy Grace!  But my new favorite right now is Ghost Whisperer and Ghost Lab



The only hour we have "no kids interrupt unless you're dying" of tv a week is "Heroes"

The Husband and I also enjoy Dexter, Big Love, Burn Notice, and True Blood is okay (but after you read the books I think it's tougher to watch as the books are so different).

The Family watches "Phineas and Ferb" together quite a bit!

Edited to add:  NCIS marathons also seem to be big here as the 13 yo loves them.  We also watch Criminal Minds marathons a lot lately.


----------



## froggy33

PrincessKell said:


> nearly ready to move.... here is another random question for you
> 
> 
> *What is your favorite thing to watch on tv?*
> 
> 
> I have to say with no cable I sure do miss Nancy Grace!  But my new favorite right now is Ghost Whisperer and Ghost Lab



The OFFICE is the BEST!!!  We watch every time it is on!  I have seen most episodes 2-3 times!  Oh and The Mentalist.  Simon Birch is to die for!


----------



## PrincessKell

Oh yes The Office is fantastic! I miss cable because it was on like three other channels. Hopefully, when we move we will have it again. Heres wishin for some cable or something. hahaha


----------



## AlternateEgo

emcreative said:


> The Family watches "Phineas and Ferb" together quite a bit!



Ohh we (the girls and I) watch Phineas and Ferb a lot too! Although I am not a fan, the girls love Spongebob amd iCarly(which is cute).  Yesterday our niece was over and she was quoting Spongebob, word - for - word!  I just couldn't believe it...


----------



## aksunshine

I like to watch Lost, Heros, True Blood, Supernatural, Vampire Diaries, Ghostwhisperer, and cooking shows, LOL!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Favorite TV shows- Lost is my absolute favorite!  I also love the Office!  I used to love ER and still mourn the loss.  Henry and I just watched the first season of Breaking Bad on DVD and we both really liked it.  I would admit to liking Dexter, but my sister would think I'm terribly twisted.  I have rented all of the seasons of Big Love on DVD, too.  Okay, that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## birdie757

What?  You mean there are shows on tv during football season?  

I have a bad habit of watching bad mtv reality shows.  Right now I am hooked on Teen Mom and Jersey Shore.  I am sure I will pick up the Hills and Real World soon too.


----------



## froggy33

Wow I didn't realize that the last post was my 500th and now I am a DIS Veteran!!  Oh it's the simple things in life that make us happy.


----------



## PrincessMickey

HeatherSue said:


> That looks like alot of fun. I would much rather be inside when it snows so that will never happen here unless DH does it.
> 
> Aw...that is really sweet! I think Sawyer has that brown/orange shirt!  What does it have on the front?
> I'm pretty sure that's an Old Navy shirt. I think it has a big 7 on it. I'm too lazy to go upstairs to look right now.
> 
> Here is the birthday cake that I made for Lydia's 7th birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cake. Sometime I will have to dig out pictures of cakes I've made. I've done Thomas, Pooh, firetruck, and Darth Vader.



I am so unmotivated right now. I really need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## HeatherSue

Yay Froggy!!!  I totally understand!  If only I had a tag, my life would be complete.


----------



## PrincessMickey

froggy33 said:


> Wow I didn't realize that the last post was my 500th and now I am a DIS Veteran!!  Oh it's the simple things in life that make us happy.




Congrats on becoming a veteran.

For those that like the office, where we just moved from in PA was close to Scranton where it takes place. They now have a whole store at the mall just for office stuff. And the writers come out once a year and you can bring stuff that was made near Scranton or stuff like that and if it's picked they take it back with them and use it for props and the show.

I don't have alot of time for tv but DH and I like the next food network star, top chef, and amazing race


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Yay Froggy!!!  I totally understand!  If only I had a tag, my life would be complete.



The TagFairy is a Lie.

(I wonder if I'm the only one who will get this reference).


----------



## HeatherSue

*
All right everyone, we're flying on over to Thread number 19!*

 Please stow all of your personal belongings under the seat in front of you or in the overhead bins.  

If you can fit into my carry-on, I'll take you with me.  






Otherwise, you're on your own.  I'm not paying those ridiculous baggage fees!  

PLEASE STOP POSTING ON THIS THREAD AND START POSTING ON THIS ONE:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34874326#post34874326


----------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------


----------



## froggy33

I was really hoping to catch the move, but I have already stayed at work 30 min longer than needed.  I'm off to pick up my little one.  I'll catch up tonight (and maybe post some new pics!)

Jessica


----------



## SallyfromDE

HeatherSue said:


> I just use the same thread that I'm using in the top for in the hoop projects.  I just discovered how much fun in the hoop projects are.  I'm just digitized my very first in the hoop design last week!  I still have to write the instructions, though.



I just LOVE to do the In the Hoop designs. They are so much fun. I know you digitize, but you have to check out this website:

http://www.smartneedle.com/inhoop.html

I've done the headband, and it took a few tries, but it is really fun. I have a pattern for the coinsac, but I haven't had a chance to try one yet. 



lori123 said:


> What are "in the hoop" projects?



In the hoop is totally done in the hoop. You put a back on the design, and it has a covered edging. You don't need to do anything on the sewing machine to put it together. Here are some pages of things I've made. Maybe this will help:

http://embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?page=0&act=viewCat&catId=14

My favorite thing to make!! 
http://www.zippydesignz.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=131

And here is a weird website, but I loved this luggage tag!! The directions are on on the site, but this might help to understand in the hoop. 

http://www.urbanthreads.com/pages?id=363



froggy33 said:


> How do you all wash your pettiskirts?  My daughters white one is a mess after a week in Disney!  Thanks!
> 
> Jessica



Some of the sites I looked at, says they shouldn't be washed, that you just spot clean them. If it's really bad........ I don't know, maybe you should try to gentle wash or even woolite?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Nice ring stoy!  I've got one too I'll share.  My grandmother's engagement ring was stolen when the hose was broken into, so my grandfather replaced it with the biggest one he could find (or so he said, maybe it was the biggest he could afford!).  It's 3 carats in a platinum setting, absolutely gorgeous.  She called it her door knob, but loved it.  My mother inherited it when grandma died, but since there were 2 girls (my sister and I) she had a hard decision to make.  We both had pregnancies due in April (diamond birthstone!) but those babies came early at the end of March.  The dilemma was solved when Rebecca (due in May) came early on April 27th.  My "unexpected blessing" helped my mom make the decision just by being an early bird!  LOL  Here's a pic mom took on afternoon when she was watching her...she took the ring off her finger and let Rebecca hold it...I think she's about 6 weeks here, I had just started exercising again, and she'd stay with Mema when I was out.


----------



## spongemommie05

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Nice ring stoy!  I've got one too I'll share.  My grandmother's engagement ring was stolen when the hose was broken into, so my grandfather replaced it with the biggest one he could find (or so he said, maybe it was the biggest he could afford!).  It's 3 carats in a platinum setting, absolutely gorgeous.  She called it her door knob, but loved it.  My mother inherited it when grandma died, but since there were 2 girls (my sister and I) she had a hard decision to make.  We both had pregnancies due in April (diamond birthstone!) but those babies came early at the end of March.  The dilemma was solved when Rebecca (due in May) came early on April 27th.  My "unexpected blessing" helped my mom make the decision just by being an early bird!  LOL  Here's a pic mom took on afternoon when she was watching her...she took the ring off her finger and let Rebecca hold it...I think she's about 6 weeks here, I had just started exercising again, and she'd stay with Mema when I was out.


What a cute story ! i have 3 Kiddos in April . I love the picture she is hanging on to the ring but wants the plush doggie Priceless.


----------

